# Rebook Any PPV Past or Present



## CMPunkFan18

*ECW December To Dismember 2006*

*ECW World Championship Extreme Elimination Chamber*
CM Punk vs Test vs Rob Van Dam vs Bobby Lashley vs Sabu vs The Big Show(c)
*Winner:* CM Punk (24:42)

*Tag Team Match*
MNM vs The Hardy Boyz
*Winners:* The Hardy Boyz (21:19)

*Extreme Rules Match*
Tommy Dreamer vs Elijah Burke
*Winner:* Elijah Burke (10:32)

*Singles Match*
Hardcore Holly vs Kevin Thorn
*Winner:* Kevin Thorn (8:29)

*Singles Match*
Mike Knox vs Rene Dupree
*Winner:* Mike Knox (6:50)

*3 Way Dance*
Little Guido Maritato vs Tony Mamaluke vs Daivari
*Winner:* Daivari (7:09)


----------



## IJ

Not going to actually rebook, but I'll just say that No Way Out 2007 was an utter horror. There should have been two championship matches, a tag match of Wrestlemania opponents? Honestly?


----------



## BRITLAND

Heres something you can also do, im replacing HIAC 12 with a Taboo Tuesday version of it

*Taboo Tuesday 2012* (HIAC)

*WWE Championship*
C.M Punk vs Ryback _with Guest Referee..._
- _Mr McMahon_
- _Mick Foley_
- _John Cena_
- _The Rock_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Sheamus vs Big Show _with Stipulation of ..._
- _K.O Match_
- _NoDQ Match_
- _2 Falls Out of 3 Match_
- _Do or Die Match_

*Grudge Match*
Randy Orton vs Alberto Del Rio _With Stipulation of..._
- _Submission_
- _Street Fight_
- _Falls Count Anywhere_
- _Steel Cage_

*Divas Championship*
Eve vs Kaitlyn vs Layla _With Divas Dressed as ..._
- _Nurses_
- _School Girls_
- _Pajamas _
- _Swimsuits _

*Returning Legend Match*
Heath Slater vs _Attitude Era Star_
- _Gangrel_
- _X-Pac_
- _The Godfather_
- _Ken Shamrock_

*Dance Off* (Kids Show/Piss Break)
Brodus Clay & Funkadactyls vs ...
- _David Otunga & Jenifer Hudson_
- _R-Truth & Lil Jimmy_
- _Zack Ryder & Santino Marella_
- _Dolph Ziggler & Vickie Guerero_

*Champion vs Champion*
Kofi Kingston vs Antonio Cesaro _for the ..._
- _Intercontinental Championship_ (Kofi's)
- _United States Championship_ (Antonio's)
- _Both Championships_ (Both) 
- _Neither Championships_ (None)

*Open Challenge*
The Miz vs _NXT Rookie of..._
- _Seth Rollens_
- _Brad Maddox_
- _Dean Ambrose_
- _Roman Reigns_

*Unified Tag Team Championship*
TeamHellNo vs _The Team of ..._
- _Primetime Players_
- _Rhodescholars_
- _ReyCara_
- _The Usos_

*Opening Poll*
_Who will Commentate Taboo Tuesday_
- _Michael Cole & Jim Ross_
- _Michael Cole & JBL_
- _Jim Ross & JBL_
- _Josh Matthews & Matt Striker_

*Preshow*
3MB (Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal vs _Attitude Era Team of ..._
- _New Age Outlaws_ (Billy Gunn & Road Dogg)
- _APA_ (Faarooq & Bradshaw)
- _Too Cool_ (Scotty 2 Hotty & Grand Master Saxy)
- _The Minstery of Darkness_ (Madeon & Viscera)


----------



## Frakkles

*Invasion 2001*

Inaugural Brawl
Goldberg, Hulk Hogan, Sting & Booker T
*Vs.*
Stone Cold, The Rock, Undertaker & Kane

Chris Jericho & Kurt Angle
*Vs.*
Kevin Nash & Scott Hall

Bra & Panties Match
Trish Stratus & Lita
*Vs.*
Torrie Wilson & Stacy Keibler

Hardcore Championship
Jeff Hardy (c)
*Vs.*
Rob Van Dam

APA
*Vs.*
The Dudley Boyz

Big Show
*Vs.*
DDP

Edge & Christian
*Vs.*
Lance Storm & Mike Awesome​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

Yeah Britland that Taboo Tuesday idea sounds good, I'll try that.

*WWE Taboo Tuesday 2012*

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs Ryback
-*Steel Cage*
-No Holds Barred
-Submission Match

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Sheamus(c) vs ???
-Randy Orton
-*The Big Show*
-Alberto Del Rio

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Team Hell No(c) vs Prime Time Players vs Sin Cara & Rey Mysterio vs Team Rhodes Scholars
-*Elimination Tables Match*
-Fatal 4 Way
-Tornado Elimination

*WWE Divas Championship*
Eve(c) vs ???
-*Kaitlyn *
-Layla
-Natalya

*Singles Match (2 losers of WHC Poll)*
Alberto Del Rio vs Randy Orton

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Kofi Kingston(c) vs The Miz
-Submission Match
-Falls Count Anywhere
-*2 out of 3 Falls Match*

*WWE United States Championship*
Antonio Cesaro(c) vs ???
-Tyson Kidd
-*Justin Gabriel*
-Brodus Clay

*Tag Team Match*
Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre vs Zack Ryder & Santino Marella
-*Tornado Tag*
-Normal Tag
-Elimination Tag


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*ECW One Night Stand 2005 ECW vs WWE*

*Hardcore Match*
John Bradshaw Layfield vs Tommy Dreamer
*Winner:* Tommy Dreamer (16:21)

*Tag Team Tables Match*
Edge & Christian vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (15:23)

*4 Corners Elimination Match*
Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho vs Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (22:47)

*Singles Match*
Carlito vs Rhyno
*Winner:* Rhyno (8:37)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Lance Storm vs Shelton Benjamin(c)
*Winner:* Shelton Benjamin (11:08)

*Singles Match*
Mike Awesome vs Booker T
*Winner:* Booker T (8:10)

*WWE Tag Team Championship Hardcore Match*
The Sandman & Sabu vs MNM(c)
*Winners:* MNM (12:19)


----------



## Choke2Death

*Wrestlemania 22:*

_World Tag Team Championship:_ Kane & Big Show (c) vs Carlito & Chris Masters
_Winner:_ Kane & Big Show

_Money in the Bank:_ Finlay vs Matt Hardy vs Shelton Benjamin vs Mark Henry vs Ric Flair vs Rob Van Dam
_Winner:_ Rob Van Dam

_Hardcore Match:_ Edge vs Mick Foley
_Winner:_ Edge

_US Championship:_ Booker T (c) vs JBL
_Winner:_ JBL

_Women's Championship:_ Trish Stratus (c) vs Mickie James
_Winner:_ Mickie James

_Interpromotional Match:_ Shawn Michaels (Raw) vs Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown)
_Winner:_ Eddie Guerrero

_Streak Match:_ The Undertaker vs Chris Benoit
_Winner:_ The Undertaker

_Grudge Match:_ Bret Hart vs Vince McMahon
_Winner:_ Bret Hart

_World Heavyweight Championship:_ Kurt Angle (c) vs Rey Mysterio vs Randy Orton
_Winner:_ Rey Mysterio

_WWE Championship:_ John Cena (c) vs Triple H
_Winner:_ John Cena

_Battle of the Legends:_ "Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs Hulk Hogan
_Winner:_ Steve Austin

Obviously would have never been possible because of a few roadblocks like Eddie's death, creative differences and so on but this is just purely a dream list that is as realistic as possible going with the rumors for the PPV. Would have been the greatest PPV ever, bar none!


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*ECW One Night Stand 2006*

*WWE Championship Extreme Rules*
Rob Van Dam vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (20:41)

*Singles Match*
Kurt Angle vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (15:07)

*Extreme Rules Intergender Tag*
Edge, Mick Foley & Lita vs Tommy Dreamer, Terry Funk & Beaulah McGillicutty
*Winners:* Edge, Mick Foley & Lita (18:45)

*Singles Match*
Finlay vs Masato Tanaka
*Winner:* Masato Tanaka (9:33)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Gregory Helms(c) vs Tajiri
*Winner:* Gregory Helms (8:11)

*Extreme Rules*
Umaga vs The Sandman
*Winner:* Umaga (7:20)

*World Heavyweight Championship Extreme Rules*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs Sabu
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (14:27)


----------



## Patient Spider

Totally thought this said Reebok


----------



## Stooge22

this is WM 2006 of course rosters would have to have been changed alot

WHC
Hell In a Cell


Heel Triple H vs Undertaker:




Legend vs Legend: Stone cold vs Hulk Hogan





WWE title: Randy Orton Vs John Cena





Keep other matches the same. Would have been the best mania of all time.


----------



## the frenchise

*WrestleMania 23 *

*MITB match* : Kennedy vs CM Punk vs Booker T vs Finlay vs Carlito vs Shelton vs Mvp vs Lashley
Winner: Kennedy

*Us title match* :Chris Benoit(c) vs Ric Flair 
Winner: Benoit

*4 on 4 match* : Ecw originals vs New breed
Winner: Ecw originals

*Battle of the millionaires hair vs hair match* : Umaga vs Rey mysterio
Winner: Rey

*Women title* : Melina(c) vs Ashley
Winner: Melina

*World Heavyweight title*: Batista(c) vs Taker
Winner: Taker

*Tag team titles* : Rated Rko(c) vs The Hardy boys
Winner: The Hardy boys

*WWE title *: Cena(c) vs HHH vs HBK
Winner : Cena


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Invasion 2001*

*Inaugral Brawl*
*The Alliance:* Booker T, Diamond Dallas Page, Tazz, Raven & Shane McMahon
vs
*Team WWF:* Steve Austin, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, Kane & The Undertaker
*Winners:* The Alliance (29:03)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Rob Van Dam vs Jeff Hardy(c)
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (16:11)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire vs Edge & Christian(c)
*Winners:* Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire (12:27)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
William Regal(c) vs Lance Storm
*Winner:* Lance Storm (14:16)

*Singles Match*
Mike Awesome vs The Big Show
*Winner:* The Big Show (9:24)

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
Billy Kidman vs X-Pac(c)
*Winner:* X-Pac (9:54)

*WWF European Championship*
Chris Kanyon vs Billy Gunn(c)
*Winner:* Chris Kanyon (9:02)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Rhyno & The Dudley Boyz vs The Acolytes & Tajiri
*Winners:* The Acolytes & Tajiri (8:20)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Bragging Rights 2009*

*WWE Championship Ironman Match*
Randy Orton(c) vs John Cena
*Winner:* John Cena (60:00)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs CM Punk
*Winner:* The Undertaker (17:17)

*RAW vs Smackdown 7 on 7 Elimination Tag*
*Team RAW:* Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Kofi Kingston, The Big Show, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase & Jack Swagger
vs
*Team Smackdown:* Chris Jericho, Batista, Rey Mysterio, Kane, Matt Hardy, R-Truth & Dolph Ziggler
*Winners:* Team Smackdown (26:22)

*Intercontinental Champion vs United States Champion*
John Morrison vs The Miz
*Winner:* The Miz (10:28)

*ECW Championship*
Christian(c) vs Paul Burchill
*Winner:* Christian (7:14)



*WWE Bragging Rights 2010*

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs Wade Barrett
*Winner:* Randy Orton (21:23)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs Jack Swagger
*Winner:* Edge (16:50)

*RAW vs Smackdown 7 on 7 Elimination*
*Team RAW:* The Miz, CM Punk, John Morrison, Sheamus, R-Truth, John Cena & Ted DiBiase
vs
*Team Smackdown:* Kane, The Undertaker, Alberto Del Rio, Rey Mysterio, Big Show & Kofi Kingston
*Winners:* Team Smackdown (27:48)

*Intercontinental Champion vs United States Champion*
Dolph Ziggler vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner:* Daniel Bryan (18:31)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Layla(c) vs Natalya
*Winner:* Layla (7:09)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MVP & Kaval vs Cody Rhodes & Drew McIntyre(c)
*Winners:* Cody Rhodes & Drew McIntyre (9:48)


----------



## BRITLAND

*Survivor Series 2010*

*Buried Alive Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Kane with Paul Bearer vs The Undertaker
Winner: Kane

*WWE Championship with John Cena as Guest Referee*
Randy Orton vs Wade Barrett
Winner: Wade Barrett

*Classic Survivor Series Elimination Match
Team Del Rio*
Alberto Del Rio, Sheamus, Drew McIntyre, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase
vs
*Team Mysterio*
Rey Mysterio, John Morrison, Kofi Kingston, MVP, Goldust
Winner Team Mysterio 

*Divas Championship*
Natalya vs Laycool
Winner: Natlaya

*United States Championship*
Daniel Bryan vs Jack Swagger
Winner: Daniel Bryan

*Classic Survivor Series Elimination Match
Team Nexus*
David Otunga, Justin Gabreil, Heath Slater, Michael McGuillity, Husky Harris
vs
*Team WWE*
Edge, Big Show, Kaval, Santino Marella, Vladimir Koslov
Winner: Team Nexus


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Survivor Series 2009*

*Biggest Survivor Series Match Of All Time*
*Team DX:* Triple H, Shawn Michaels, John Cena, The Undertaker & Rey Mysterio
vs
*Team Jeri-Show:* Chris Jericho, The Big Show, Batista, Randy Orton & CM Punk
*Winners:* Team DX (32:24)

*4 Corners Elimination No.1 Cont. WWE Championship*
Kofi Kingston vs The Miz vs Sheamus vs Montel Vontavious Porter
*Winner:* Sheamus (18:13)

*ECW Championship*
Christian(c) vs Shelton Benjamin
*Winner:* Christian (12:28)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Michelle McCool(c) vs Mickie James
*Winner:* Michelle McCool (6:29)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler vs John Morrison(c)
*Winner:* John Morrison (10:10)

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Team McIntyre:* Drew McIntyre, William Regal, Jack Swagger, Cody Rhodes & Ted DiBiase
vs
*Team Hardy:* Matt Hardy, Evan Bourne, Finlay, R-Truth & Mark Henry
*Winners:* Team McIntyre (21:13)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE King Of The Ring 2002*

*WWE Championship 4 Corners Elimination Match*
The Undertaker(c) vs Triple H vs Hulk Hogan vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* The Undertaker (26:07)

*King of the Ring Final*
Brock Lesnar vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (13:38)

*King of the Ring Semi Final*
Rob Van Dam vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (16:49)

*King of the Ring Semi Final*
Brock Lesnar vs Booker T
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (10:48)

*Singles Match*
Eddie Guerrero vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (13:39)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Brock Lesnar vs Test
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (7:17)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Rob Van Dam vs Raven
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (7:42)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Booker T vs William Regal
*Winner:* Booker T (9:03)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Chris Jericho vs Goldust
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (8:50)


----------



## kent8

WrestleMania 27

Cena vs. Orton - WWE championship
Sting vs. Taker
Nash vs. Show

don't give a fuck about the rest.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF King of the Ring 2001*

*WWF Championship*
Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit vs Steve Austin(c)
*Winner:* Steve Austin (27:50)

*King of the Ring Final*
Edge vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Edge (18:47)

*King of the Ring Semi Final*
Edge vs X-Pac
*Winner:* Edge (15:08)

*King of the Ring Semi Final*
Kurt Angle vs Kane
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (13:10)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Tazz & Raven vs The Dudley Boyz(c)
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (12:29)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Edge vs Rhyno
*Winner:* Edge (9:03)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Kane vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Kane (8:51)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
X-Pac vs Jeff Hardy
*Winner:* X-Pac (8:10)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Kurt Angle vs Test
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (7:08)


----------



## the modern myth

*Wrestlemania XX*

*WWE Championship Match*
Kurt Angle (WWE Champion) vs Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit 

*World Championship*
Triple H (World Champion) vs Brock Lesnar

*Legend vs Legend Match*
The Rock vs Shawn Michaels

*Streak vs Streak Match*
The Undertaker vs Goldberg

*Street Fight*
Randy Orton vs Mick Foley

John Cena (US Champion) vs Batista

*Triangle Ladder Match*
WGTT (Champions) vs Dudley Boys vs Edge & Christian

*Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio

Kane vs Booker T

Rob Van Dam vs Kane


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF King of the Ring 2000*

*WWF Championship*
Triple H(c) vs Kane
*Winner:* Triple H (18:25)

*King of the Ring Final*
Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (13:55)

*No.1 Cont. WWF Championship*
The Undertaker vs The Rock
*Winner:* The Undertaker (14:07)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Kurt Angle vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (8:26)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (10:36)

*WWF Tag Team Championship Gauntlet Match*
Edge & Christian vs Too Cool(c) vs The Hardy Boyz vs T & A vs The Dudleyz vs The Acolytes vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn vs The Hollys
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (27:11)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Kurt Angle vs Rikishi
*Winner:* Kurt Angle by CO (3:57)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Chris Jericho vs Road Dogg
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (5:46)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Chris Benoit vs X-Pac
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (7:37)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Eddie Guerrero vs Val Venis
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (7:09)


----------



## BRITLAND

Wrestlemania X8

*Icon vs Icon*
The Rock vs Hulk Hogan

*Womans Championship*
Jazz vs Trish Stratus vs Lita

*WWF Championship*
Triple H vs Stone Cold Steve Austin

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Billy & Chuck vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Un-Americans vs APA

*Grudge*
Kevin Nash & Scott Hall vs The Undertaker & Kane

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Maven vs Goldust

*TLC Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Edge vs Christian

*Co-Owner vs Co-Owner*
Mr McMahon vs Ric Flair

*WWF European Championship*
RVD vs DDP vs Booker T vs William Regal

*Table Match*
Reverend D-Von vs Bubba Ray Dudley with Spike Dudley

*Opener*
Kurt Angle vs Mr Perfect


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF King of the Ring 1999*

*WWF Championship Triple Threat*
The Undertaker(c) vs The Rock vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* The Undertaker (20:24)

*King of the Ring Final*
The Big Show vs Ken Shamrock
*Winner:* The Big Show (15:41)

*King of the Ring Semi Final*
The Big Show vs Kane
*Winner:* The Big Show (10:39)

*King of the Ring Semi Final*
Ken Shamrock vs X-Pac
*Winner:* Ken Shamrock (15:20)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boyz vs The Brood
*Winner:* The Hardy Boyz (13:44)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
The Big Show vs Billy Gunn
*Winner:* The Big Show (8:11)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Kane vs The Road Dogg
*Winner:* Kane (6:52)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Ken Shamrock vs Val Venis
*Winner:* Ken Smamrock (9:39)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
X-Pac vs Shane McMahon
*Winner:* X-Pac (7:28)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF King of the Ring 1998*

*WWF Championship First Blood Match*
Kane vs Steve Austin(c)
*Winner:* Kane (17:03)

*Hell In A Cell Match*
The Undertaker vs Mankind
*Winner:* The Undertaker (16:00)

*King of the Ring Final*
The Rock vs Ken Shamrock
*Winner:* The Rock (13:24)

*King of the Ring Semi Final*
The Rock vs Triple H
*Winner:* The Rock (11:40)

*King of the Ring Semi Final*
Ken Shamrock vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Ken Shamrock (10:18)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
The Rock vs X-Pac
*Winner:* The Rock (8:31)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Triple H vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* Triple H (7:58)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Ken Shamrock vs Dan Severn
*Winner:* Ken Shamrock (7:12)

*King of the Ring Quarter Finals*
Owen Hart vs Vader
*Winner:* Owen Hart (9:10)


----------



## MarkyMark88

Wrestlemania 22

(This is assuming Batista wasn't injured and was able to compete and that Eddie gguerrero didn't die)

Triple Threat match for the
WWE Championship
Edge (c) vs Triple H vs John Cena

Undertaker vs Kurt Angle

Tag Team Championship
Kane and Big Show (c) vs Mark Henry and Chris Masters

World Heavyweight Championship
Randy Orton vs Batista (c)

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Carlito vs Shelton Benjamin vs RVD vs Booker T vs Matt Hardy vs Rey Mysterio

Kurt Angle vs Ric Flair

US Championship
Chris Benoit. vs JBL vs Bobby Lashley

Women's Championship
Trish Stratus vs Mickey James

Shawn Michaels vs Eddie Guerrero


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Elimination Chamber 2012*

*World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber*
Daniel Bryan(c) vs The Big Show vs Cody Rhodes vs Wade Barrett vs Drew McIntyre vs Jack Swagger
*Winner:* Daniel Bryan (32:55)

*WWE Championship No.1 Cont. Elimination Chamber*
Chris Jericho vs The Miz vs John Cena vs R-Truth vs Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (34:36)

*Special Challenge Match*
CM Punk (WWE Champion) vs Sheamus (RR Winner)
*Winner:* DRAW Double DQ (Jericho attacks Punk, then Sheamus) (15:50)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Tamina vs Beth Phoenix(c)
*Winner:* Beth Phoenix (7:19)

*WWE United States Championship*
Zack Ryder(c) vs Hunico
*Winner:* Zack Ryder (11:12)


*WWE Elimination Chamber 2011*

*WWE Championship No.1 Cont. Elimination Chamber*
John Cena vs CM Punk vs John Morrison vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner:* John Cena (33:12)

*World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber*
Edge(c) vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs Wade Barrett vs Kofi Kingston vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Edge (31:30)

*Tag Team Match*
Kevin Nash & Booker T vs Alberto Del Rio & The Miz
*Winners:* Alberto Del Rio & The Miz (13:35)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Eve(c) vs Michelle McCool
*Winner:* Eve (6:08)

*WWE Tag Team Championship Gauntlet*
The Corre(c) vs Jack Swagger & Drew McIntyre vs Santino Marlla & Vladimir Kozlov vs Tyson Kidd & Ted DiBiase vs Tyler Reks & Chris Masters
*Winners:* The Corre (16:42)


----------



## BRITLAND

*Survivor Series 2011*

*Never Before, Never Again*
John Cena, The Rock, Sheamus, Kofi Kingston, Zack Ryder
vs
The Miz, R-Truth, Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, Dolph Ziggler
*Winner:* Team Awesome Truth

*WWE Championship with Kevin Nash as Guest Referee*
C.M Punk vs Triple H
*Winner:* C.M Punk

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Mark Henry vs Big Show
*Winner:* Mark Henry

*Singles*
Hunico vs Sin Cara
*Winner:* Hunico

*NYC Street Fight*
Wade Barrett vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Randy Orton

*Divas Championship*
Beth Phoenix vs Eve
*Winner:* Beth Phoenix

*Intercontinental Championship*
Cody Rhodes vs John Morrison
*Winner:* Cody Rhodes


----------



## murder

Summerslam 2001:

Steve Austin vs Goldberg
The Rock vs Hollywood Hogan
D-Generation-X (HBK & HHH) vs Outsiders (Hall & Nash); Special Ref: X-Pac
Undertaker vs Sting
Mick Foley vs Ric Flair
Kurt Angle vs Scott Steiner
Vince McMahon vs Eric Bischoff
Benoit & Jericho vs Booker T & DDP
Edge & Christian vs Team Canada
Hardy Boyz vs Filthy Animals


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Elimination Chamber 2010*

*WWE Championship Elimination Chamber*
Batista vs John Cena vs Sheamus(c) vs Triple H vs Randy Orton vs Kofi Kingston
*Winner:* Batista (30:22)

*World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber*
The Undertaker(c) vs Chris Jericho vs CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio vs John Morrison vs Kane
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (33:35)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Miz & The Big Show(c) vs Edge(RR Winner) & Christian (One night only return)
*Winners:* Edge & Christian by DQ (14:29)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Michelle McCool(c) vs Gail Kim
*Winner:* Michelle McCool (6:00)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Drew McIntyre(c) vs Montel Vontavious Porter
*Winner:* Drew McIntyre (10:12)


*WWE No Way Out 2009*

*WWE Championship Elimination Chamber*
Triple H(c) vs The Undertaker vs Jeff Hardy vs The Big Show vs Shelton Benjamin vs MVP
*Winner:* Triple H (31:06)

*World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber*
Edge vs John Cena(c) vs Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs Mike Knox
*Winner:* Edge (29:46)

*No Holds Barred*
Shane McMahon vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Randy Orton (18:16)

*Grudge Match*
Shawn Michaels vs John Bradshaw Layfield
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (12:08)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship 2 out of 3 Falls Match*
CM Punk(c) vs William Regal
*Winner:* CM Punk (15:20)


----------



## Yosihait

*Survivor Series 2011: Never Before, Never Again!*

Well, my idea is to combine two formats: The 1990 Survivor Series format where the survivors will fight in a one last ultimate Survivor Series match, and the Survivor Series 1995 Wildcard format- The last teams will be determined by a lottery. The Rock will be in the last match without competing, therefore, if Cena will survive, he can fight against the Rock or with him, in the same team. Just one thing to tell you: Punk won't lose his title to Del Rio and Nash won't come back.

1) Team Cena (John Cena, Evan Bourne [Let's suspend him after the event], Kofi Kingston, John Morrison and Jerry Lawler) vs Team Del Rio (Alberto Del Rio, Jack Swagger, Drew Mcintyre, Joe Hennig and David Otunga)- This match was booked by the feuds of that time... The two survivors will be Cena and Kingston.

2) Team Orton (Randy Orton, Sin Cara, Mason Ryan, Sheamus and Great Khali) vs Team Bryan (Daniel Bryan [Who will turn heel before cashing in], Hunico, Cody Rhodes, Kane and Jinder Mahal)- Just a good match. The two survivors will be Bryan and Rhodes.

3) Team Triple H (Triple H, Wade Barrett, Dolph Ziggler and Alex Riley) vs Team Punk (CM Punk, The Miz, R-Truth and Zack Ryder)- Triple H and Punk will feud and in this feud, there won't be faces or heels. Punk will bring Miz and Truth to help him take Triple H out and will bring Ryder in as a small guy who didn't got pushed. Triple H will bring Alex Riley to feud with Miz, and will bring Barrett who will talk about how Punk screwed him out of the Nexus leadership. He will bring Ziggler in as an example for a guy that is "Small" but still gets a push and is a star. The two survivors will be Punk and Miz.

4) Survivor Series match for the *World Title*- The World's Strongest Team (Mark Henry) (c) vs the Show of Underdogs (Big Show, Trent Barretta, Yoshi Tatsu and Santino Marella)- Okay, I'll explain this match. Henry will be so confident in his abilities that he will agree to put his title on the line in this match- And to go in without partners. He will be alone, fighting against Show and his friends. He will destroy Tatsu and Trent until Big Show will enter this match (Let's have Henry attacking him before, making the fans think that Show won't be able to compete). Show will almost win the title but will get eliminated. Santino will come in and in his typical underdog fasion will almost win the title only for Henry to defeat him as well. Henry is the only survivor.

5) Divas filler match...

6) The Ultimate Survivors Wild Card match: Team Cena-Rock (John Cena, The Rock, Bryan and Cody Rhodes) vs Team Punk (CM Punk, Mark Henry, The Miz and Kofi Kingston)- The ultimate match. In the end, Punk and Rock will be there alone with Cena costing the Rock the match- It's MSG, Cena has to be kinda heel. Punk is the ultimate Survivor.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE No Way Out 2008*

*WWE Championship Elimination Chamber*
Randy Orton vs Triple H(c) vs Jeff Hardy vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho vs Umaga
*Winner:* Randy Orton (33:06)

*No.1 Cont. World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber*
The Undertaker vs Batista vs MVP vs Finlay vs CM Punk vs Kane
*Winner:* The Undertaker (29:31)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Ric Flair, John Cena(RR Winner) & Rey Mysterio vs Edge(WHC), Mr.Kennedy & JBL
*Winners:* Ric Flair, John Cena & Rey Mysterio (15:15)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Melina(c) vs Mickie James
*Winner:* Melina (7:13)

*ECW Championship*
Shelton Benjamin(c) vs Elijah Burke
*Winner:* Shelton Benjamin (11:27)


*WWE No Way Out 2007*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs Carlito
*Winner:* John Cena (17:27)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista(c) vs Mr.Kennedy
*Winner:* Batista (19:50)

*4 Corners Elimination for WWE Championship Match at WM*
Shawn Michaels vs Edge vs Randy Orton vs Umaga
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (22:49)

*Singles Match*
Bobby Lashley vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Bobby Lashley by DQ (11:04) (Interference by McMahons)

*WWE United States Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Montel Vontavious Porter
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (13:22)

*WWE Tag Team Championship Gauntlet*
Paul London & Brian Kendrick(c) vs The Hardyz vs MNM vs Sabu & RVD vs Elijah Burke & Marcus Cor Von
*Winners:* Paul London & Brian Kendrick (16:33)

*Triple Threat Match*
Kane vs Finlay vs King Booker
*Winner:* Kane (9:24)


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania 27*

*No Holds Barred*
The Undertaker vs Triple H

*WWE Championship*
C.M Punk vs John Cena

*TLC Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge vs Christian

*WCW Gimmick Battle Royal*
Disco Inferno, Perry Saturn, Kenyon, Ultimato Dragon, Mortis, Alex Right, Dean Malenko, Vader, Norman Smiley, Dragon Sleeper, Great Muta, Vampiro, Road Block, Jerry Flynn, Psicosis, Billy Kidman, Lance Storm, Juventud Guerrera, Jushin Lyger, Hugh Morrus, Chuck Palumbo, Sean O'Haire, Hurricane Helms, Cactus Jack, Booker T, DDP

*Celebrity Match*
Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Vickie Guerrero vs John Morrison, The Situation, Snooki

*Singles with Stone Cold as Guest Referee*
The Miz with Michael Cole vs Jerry Lawler

*8 Men Tag*
*The New Nexus*
David Otunga, Michael McGuillity, Mason Ryan, Husky Harris
vs
*The Corre*
Wade Barrett, Ezickiel Jackson, Justin Gabreil, Heath Slater

*Divas Championship*
Beth Phoenix vs Laycool

*No.1 Contender's Match*
King Sheamus vs Randy Orton

*Grudge Match*
Undashing Cody Rhdoes vs Daniel Bryan

*Atlanta City Street Fight*
Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio

*Preshow*
*Unified Tag Team Championship*
Big Show & Kane vs Santino Marella & Vladimir Koslov

*HoF Class of 2011*
NWO
Goldberg
Sting
Lex Luger
DDP
Booker T
Scott Stinier
Tony Schiavone, Scott Hudson & Mark Madden


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE No Way Out 2005*

*WWE Championship*
John Bradshaw Layfield(c) vs Booker T
*Winner:* JBL (18:44)

*Road to WM Final*
John Cena vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* John Cena (23:11) (Orton interferes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Eddie Guerrero & Rey Mysterio(c) vs Mark Jindrak & Luther Reigns
*Winners:* Eddie Guerrero & Rey Mysterio (12:28)

*Singles Match*
Rene Dupree vs Charlie Haas
*Winner:* Rene Dupree (7:17)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Paul London vs Chavo Guerrero(c)
*Winner:* Chavo Guerrero (9:37)

*Road to WM Semi Final*
Kurt Angle vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (14:22)

*Road to WM Semi Final*
The Big Show vs John Cena
*Winner:* John Cena (10:13)


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*WrestleMania 25*

*World Heavyweight championship:* John Cena vs Batista
*Winner:* Batista. This would have set up Batista vs Randy Orton afterwards which fit right with the direction they already had. Cena would have avenged his loss to Batista at WrestleMania 26 but beating him for the World Heavyweight title this time. 

*Streak match:* Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker of course. 

*WWE Championship:* Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy vs Edge 
*Winner:* Jeff Hardy. This would have set up Edge vs Hardy for the WWE championship as planned with the inevitable CM Punk cash-in. 

*Street fight match:* Triple H vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Randy Orton with a punt kick to Triple H after the match. 

*Old school vs new school:* Ricky Steamboat with Ric Flair in his corner vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho followed with the knockout punch from Micky Rourke and the Figure 4 from Ric Flair after the match. 

*ECW championship:* Jack Swagger vs Christian for the ECW title 
*Winner:* Christian. Would have been great to see him win the ECW title that night. 

*MITB match:* CM Punk, MVP, John Morrison, Kofi Kingston, Shelton Benjamin, Kane, Mark Henry, and Carlito.
*Winner:* CM Punk. A solid MITB match to start the show. 

*Pre-show:* The Divas battle royal which should have been the pre-show to begin with.
*Winner:* Santina Marella.


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania 25*

*Streak*
The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels

*World Heavyweight Championship vs Career*
Triple H vs JBL

*WWE Championship*
John Cena vs Big Show

*Celebrity Match*
Chris Jericho vs Mickey Rourke with Hulk Hogan

*Miss Wrestlemania Battle Royal*
Winner: Santina Marella

*TLC Match for the Unified Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian vs The Hardys

*ECW Championship*
William Regal vs Goldust vs Tommy Dreamer

*6 Men Tag*
Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase Jr vs Bob Orton, Dusty Rhodes, Ted DiBiase Sr

*Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio vs C.M Punk

*Money in the Bank*
Jack Swagger vs Finley vs Kofi Kingston vs Shelton Benjamin vs Kane vs Vladimir Koslov vs Evan Bourne vs Mark Henry vs R-Truth vs MVP


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE No Way Out 2004*

*WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar(c)
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (30:07)

*Road to WM Final*
Kurt Angle vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (12:35)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio(c)
*Winner:* Chavo Guerrero (16:11)

*Singles Match*
Tajiri vs Ultimo Dragon
*Winner:* Tajiri (9:09)

*WWE Tag Team Championship Gauntlet*
The Basham Brothers(c) vs APA vs Worlds Grestest Tag Team vs Akio & Sakoda vs Paul London & Billy Kidman vs Rhyno & Jamie Noble
*Winners:* Worlds Greatest Tag Team (16:23)

*Road to WM Semi Final*
The Big Show vs John Cena
*Winner:* The Big Show (8:47)

*Road to WM Semi Final*
Kurt Angle vs Rikishi
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (6:22)


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania 22*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena vs Triple H

*World Heavyweight Championship* (if Eddie didnt die)
Batista vs Eddie Guerrero vs JBL

*No Holds Barred*
Mr McMahon vs Shawn Michaels

*Legend vs Legend Killer*
Randy Orton vs Hulk Hogan

*Streak*
The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle

*Womans Championship*
Trish Stratus vs Mickie James

*Crusierweight Open for the Crusierweight Championship*
Gregory Helms vs Paul London vs Jamie Noble vs Rey Mysterio vs Funaki vs Kid Kash vs Chavo Guerrero vs Psicosis vs Super Crazy vs Brian Kendrick vs Nunzio vs Scotty 2 Hotty

*Hardcore Match*
Edge vs Mick Foley

*IC Champion vs US Champion Interpromotional Match*
Ric Flair vs Chris Benoit

*Money in the Bank*
RVD vs Shelton Benjamin vs Goldust vs Carlito vs Bobby Lashley vs Finley vs Matt Hardy vs Booker T

*Preshow
Lumberjack Champions vs Champions Match*
MNM vs Big Show & Kane


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania 22*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena vs Triple H

*World Heavyweight Championship* (if Eddie didnt die)
Batista vs Eddie Guerrero vs JBL

*No Holds Barred*
Mr McMahon vs Shawn Michaels

*Legend vs Legend Killer*
Randy Orton vs Hulk Hogan

*Streak*
The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle

*Womans Championship*
Trish Stratus vs Mickie James

*Crusierweight Open for the Crusierweight Championship*
Gregory Helms vs Paul London vs Jamie Noble vs Rey Mysterio vs Funaki vs Kid Kash vs Chavo Guerrero vs Psicosis vs Super Crazy vs Brian Kendrick vs Nunzio vs Scotty 2 Hotty

*Hardcore Match*
Edge vs Mick Foley

*IC Champion vs US Champion Interpromotional Match*
Ric Flair vs Chris Benoit

*Money in the Bank*
RVD vs Shelton Benjamin vs Goldust vs Carlito vs Bobby Lashley vs Finley vs Matt Hardy vs Booker T

*Preshow
Lumberjack Champions vs Champions Match*
MNM vs Big Show & Kane


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania XX*
_Where It All Begins, Again_

*Icon vs Icon*
Shawn Michaels vs The Rock
*Winner: *Shawn Michaels

*The Final Bout: World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg vs Triple H
*Winner: *Triple H

*Hell in a Cell*
The Undertaker vs Kane
*Winner: *The Undertaker

*WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
*Winner: *Chris Benoit

*Career vs Career*
Brock Lesnar vs Kurt Angle
*Winner: *Kurt Angle

*Interpromotional 8 Men Tag, Losing GM gets hair shaved*
*Team RAW* with Eric Bischoff
Chris Jericho, Scott Steiner, RVD, Booker T
vs
*Team Smackdown* with Paul Heyman
A-Train, Rhyno, Shelton Benjamin, Charlie Haas
*Winner: *Team Smackdown

*Womans Championship*
Trish Stratus vs Lita
*Winner: *Lita

*No Holds Barred*
Randy Orton vs Mick Foley
*Winner: *Randy Orton

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio vs Ultimato Dragon
*Winner: *Rey Mysterio

*TLC Match for IC Title Shot*
Edge vs Christian
*Winner: *Edge

*Fatal 4 Way Tag for the World Tag Team Championship*
Batista & Ric Flair vs The Dudley Boys vs La Resistance vs The Hurricane & Rosey
*Winner: *Batista & Ric Flair

*United States Championship*
Big Show vs John Cena
*Winner: *John Cena


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlemania 25*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
(1)*CM Punk* vs. Kane vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Evan Bourne vs. John Morrison vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger (21:00)

*Intercontinental Title Match*
(2)*Rey Mysterio* vs. Chris Jericho (18:00)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
(3)*Cody Rhodes & The Hart Dynasty* vs. Goldust & Cryme Tyme (7:00) 

*Women's Title Match*
(4)*Gail Kim* vs. Beth Phoenix vs. Natalya (14:00)

*Tag Team Title Match*
(5)*Hardy Boyz* vs. William Regal & Ezekiel Jackson (15:00)

*Special Attraction Match*
(6)*Shaq* vs. Big Show (10:00)

*Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match for the World Heavyweight Title*
(7)*Christian* vs. Edge (28:00)

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship*
(8)*John Cena* vs. Triple H vs. Randy Orton (24:00)

*Legend vs. Legend*
(9)*Undertaker* vs. Shawn Michaels (30:41)

I'm sure I could come up with a much better card overall, but this was just put together quickly.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Wrestlemania 28*

*Once In A Lifetime*
The Rock vs John Cena
*Winner:* The Rock (26:30)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* CM Punk (22:21)

*World Heavyweight Championship Triple Threat*
Sheamus vs Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan(c)
*Winner:* Sheamus (15:10)

*Hell In A Cell Match Special Referee: Shawn Michaels*
The Undertaker vs Triple H
*Winner:* The Undertaker (30:52)

*WWE Tag Team Championship 3 Way Ladder Match*
Primo & Epico(c) vs Kofi Kingston & R-Truth vs Jack Swagger & Dolph Ziggler
*Winners:* Kofi Kingston & R-Truth (11:42)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Natalya vs Beth Phoenix(c)
*Winner:* Natalya (5:16)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Cody Rhodes(c) vs Booker T
*Winner:* Cody Rhodes (6:42)

*Battle for Control of RAW & SD 10 Man Tag*
*Team Johnny:* David Otunga, The Miz, Kane, Mark Henry & Drew McIntyre
vs
*Team Teddy:* Zack Ryder, The Big Show, Santino Marella, Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel
*Winners:* Team Johnny (10:38)


----------



## Defei

murder said:


> Summerslam 2001:
> 
> Steve Austin vs Goldberg
> The Rock vs Hollywood Hogan
> D-Generation-X (HBK & HHH) vs Outsiders (Hall & Nash); Special Ref: X-Pac
> Undertaker vs Sting
> Mick Foley vs Ric Flair
> Kurt Angle vs Scott Steiner
> Vince McMahon vs Eric Bischoff
> Benoit & Jericho vs Booker T & DDP
> Edge & Christian vs Team Canada
> Hardy Boyz vs Filthy Animals


Looks solid.


----------



## TripleG

*WRESTLEMANIA X-8: WWF VS. WCW*

Basically, I am going to book the WWF/WCW Dream Card we all wanted at the time. 


*WWF CHAMPION VS. WCW CHAMPION: UNIFICATION MATCH*
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin -WWF- Vs. Bill Goldberg -WCW- 

*ICON VS. ICON*
The Rock Vs. "Hollywood" Hulk Hogan

*THE DEAD MAN'S GREATEST CHALLENGE*
The Undertaker Vs. "The Icon" Sting

*D-GENERATION X VS. THE OUTSIDERS*
Triple H & Shawn Michaels Vs. Kevin Nash & Scott Hall

*WWF VS. WCW: GRUDGE MATCH*
"Olympic Gold Medalist" Kurt Angle Vs. Diamond Dallas Page

*INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION VS. UNITED STATES CHAMPION: UNIFICATION MATCH*
Chris Jericho -IC- Vs. Lance Storm -US-

*WWF & WCW TAG TEAM UNIFICATION: TAG TEAM TURMOIL MATCH*
Edge & Christian Vs. The Hardy Boys Vs. The Dudley Boys Vs. The APA Vs. Harlem Heat Vs. Kronik

*WWF VS. WCW BATTLE ROYAL*

*CRUISERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP*
Billy Kidman -c- Vs. Mystery Opponent (Rey Mysterio)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Wrestlemania 27*

*WWE Championship Special Guest Referee: The Rock*
John Cena(c) vs CM Punk
*Winner:* John Cena (20:55)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Michelle McCool(c) w/Layla vs Trish Stratus w/Snooki
*Winner:* Michelle McCool (5:41)

*No Holds Barred Match*
Triple H vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (25:46)

*Singles Match*
The Miz vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Randy Orton (10:30)

*World Heavyweight Championship TLC Match*
Edge(c) vs Christian
*Winner:* Christian (17:03)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Sheamus & Wade Barrett(c) vs Kane & The Big Show
*Winners:* Kane & The Big Show (7:50)

*WWE United States Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Cody Rhodes vs John Morrison vs Daniel Bryan(c) vs Dolph Ziggler
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (13:22)

*Grudge Match*
Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
*Winner:* Alberto Del Rio (12:37)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Wrestlemania 26*

*Retirement Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Triple H
*Winner:* Triple H (22:22)

*WWE Championship*
Batista(c) vs John Cena
*Winner:* John Cena (19:11)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge vs Randy Orton(c)
*Winner:* Edge (16:53)

*Streak On The Line*
The Undertaker vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* The Undertaker (17:44)

*No Holds Barred Match*
Mr.McMahon vs Bret Hart
*Winner:* Bret Hart (7:58)

*Hair vs SES Pledge Match*
Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (11:30)

*WWE United States Championship*
John Morrison vs The Miz(c)
*Winner:* The Miz (9:18)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Mickie James vs Michelle McCool(c)
*Winner:* Mickie James (4:39)

*WWE Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
Sheamus vs The Big Show vs Christian vs Dolph Ziggler vs Montel Vontavious Porter vs Shelton Benjamin vs Kane vs Drew McIntyre
*Winner:* Kane (12:37)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Wrestlemania 25*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena vs Randy Orton(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (20:05)

*WWE Championship Fatal 4 Way TLC Match*
Matt Hardy vs Christian vs Jeff Hardy(c) vs Edge
*Winner:* Jeff Hardy (16:33)

*Singles Match*
Shawn Michaels vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (30:41)

*Retirement Match*
John Bradshaw Layfield vs Triple H
*Winner:* Triple H (9:10)

*Singles Match Special Guest Referee: Mickey Rourke*
Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat w/Ric Flair
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (10:11)

*WWE/World Tag Team Championship Unification Match*
John Morrison & The Miz(c) vs The Colons(c)
*Winners:* The Colons (8:25)

*25 Diva Battle Royal for Miss Wrestlemania*
*Winner:* Beth Phoenix (5:57)

*WWE Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs The Big Show vs Kofi Kingston vs MVP vs Shelton Benjmain vs The Brian Kendrick
*Winner:* CM Punk (13:40)


----------



## Stone Hot

*Elimination Chamber 2011*

Tips before reading
Punks Rumble Winner
HHH is wrestling 
and The WWE Championship is a chamber match not a singles match vs Jerry Lawler

*World Heavyweight Championship Chamber Match*
*Edge (c)* vs Big Show vs Alberto Del Rio vs Kane vs Rey Mysterio vs Wade Barrett
(First off I would not have Del Rio win the rumble you know who will win it in a second. Same chamber match as the orginal except Del Rio is replacing Drew M and I would have Edge win this match retaining his title. After the match Christian comes out and Attacks Edge turing heel and faces Edge at WM 27 in Edges last match ever.)

*Tag Team Championship match*
*The Core: Justin Gabriel & Heath Slate*r vs Santino & Vladimir (c)
(Didn't care for this match we need a bathroom break after a great chamber match so i left it alone) 

*No Holds Bar Match*
*Triple H* vs Sheamus 
(To me they should have really put a proper ending to this feud. So i would have HHH return at the Royal Rumble at number 40 eliminated Sheamus and Himself, then the next night on raw HHH comes out and challenges Sheamus to a no holds barr match at the chamber PPV. The match happens HHH wins getting his revenge on Sheamus for taking him out for a year.) 

*CM Punk (Rumble winner)* vs Jerry Lawler
(Basically i have Punk take Miz place in the feud with Jerry Lawer but Punk is not the wwe champ is the rumble winner so i thought him facing King would get him some heat going into WM) 

*WWE Championship Chamber Match*
Miz (c) vs *John Cena* vs Randy Orton vs John Morrison vs R-Truth vs Alex Riley
( Pretty basic. I would have John Cena win this match. Go into WM 27 as champ and face CM Punk the match that should have happened at WM 27)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Wrestlemania 24*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (22:50)

*WWE Championship*
John Cena vs Randy Orton(c)
*Winner:* Randy Orton (16:40)

*No Holds Barred Match*
Triple H w/Stephanie McMahon vs Mr.Kennedy w/Vince McMahon
*Winner:* Triple H (14:54)

*No Disqualification Match*
Floyd Mayweather vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Floyd Mayweather (8:43)

*Career Threatening Match*
Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (20:23)

*Singles Match*
Batista vs Montel Vontavious Porter
*Winner:* Batista (9:07)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship Triple Threat Match*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Umaga vs Carlito
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (8:22)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Beth Phoenix(c) vs Mickie James
*Winner:* Beth Phoenix (5:30)

*WWE Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
CM Punk vs Shelton Benjmain vs JBL vs Finlay vs Kane vs John Morrison vs The Miz vs Elijah Burke
*Winner:* CM Punk (13:20)


----------



## nazzac

Nobody done WM 2000 yet? Here's mine, including Taker, with him returning as originally planned and Tori being womens champion.

*WWF Wrestlemania 2000*

*WWF Championship*
Triple H(c)w/Stephanie McMahon vs The Rock
Winner: The Rock (26:30)

*WWF Womens Championship*
Tori(c) vs Chyna
Winner: Chyna (5:45)

*Undertaker vs Big Show*
Winner: Undertaker (15:40)

*Final Chapter Last Man Standing*
Kane w/Paul Bearer vs X Pac w/Road Dogg
Winner: Kane (17:51)[

*Singles Match*
Val Venis vs D Lo Brown
Winner: D Lo Brown (7:07)

*Triangle Ladder match for WWF tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boys (c) vs The Hardy Boys vs Edge & Christian
Winner: E&C (20:12)

*WWF Intercontinental & European Championship 2/3 falls *
Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle (c)
Winner 1: Chris Jericho (10:32)
Winner 2: Chris Benoit (23:01)

*Tag Team Match*
T&A vs The Acolytes
Winner: T&A (8:02)

*Hardcore Championship 10 minute Battle Royal*
10 Superstars compete
Winner: Steve Blackman (10:00)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
The Radicalz vs Too Cool & Rikishi
Winners: Too Coll & Rikishi (11:30)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Wrestlemania 23*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* John Cena (25:34)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (16:50)

*Hair vs Hair Battle of the Billionaires Special Referee: Stone Cold*
Bobby Lashley w/Donald Trump vs Umaga w/Mr.McMahon
*Winner:* Bobby Lashley (13:02)

*ECW Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* CM Punk (16:27)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Rated RKO(c) vs The Hardy Boys
*Winners:* The Hardy Boys (11:07)

*6 Man Tag Extreme Rules Match*
Sabu, Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman vs Elijah Burke, Marcus Cor Von & Kevin Thorn
*Winners:* The New Breed (8:50)

*WWE United States Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Montel Vontavious Porter
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (7:22)

*WWE Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
Mr.Kennedy vs Kane vs King Booker vs Finlay vs Ric Flair vs Carlito vs Gregory Helms vs Shelton Benjmain
*Winner:* Mr.Kennedy (13:33)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Wrestlemania 22*

*WWE Championship*
Triple H vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (20:02)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (12:39)

*Streak on the Line*
The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* The Undertaker (18:05)

*Hardcore Match*
Edge vs Mick Foley
*Winner:* Edge (14:36)

*No Holds Barred Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Vince McMahon
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (15:40)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Mickie James vs Trish Stratus(c)
*Winner:* Mickie James (8:48)

*Singles Match*
Bobby Lashley vs Booker T
*Winner:* Bobby Lashley (6:28)

*WWE United States Championship Triple Threat*
Finlay vs William Regal vs Chris Benoit(c)
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (10:43)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Big Show & Kane(c) vs Chris Masters & Carlito
*Winners:* Big Show & Kane (6:42)

*WWE Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
Rob Van Dam vs Shelton Benjamin vs Ric Flair vs Matt Hardy vs Mark Henry vs John Bradshaw Layfield
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (12:14)


----------



## DjSmotpoker

This Is Just a PPV *I* would have run although originally it was a deep favorite of mine

*ECW One Night Stand 2005*

To open the show..
*Six Man ECW/WWE Elimination Battle Royal*
Axl Rotten Vs. Balls Mahoney Vs Jeff Hardy Vs. New Jack Vs. Kane Vs. Stevie Richards (repping bWo)
Winner Kane

*Singles Match No DQ*
Y2J Vs. Rhyno
Winner Rhyno 

*ECW Vs WWE Crusierweight Tag Team Match*
Paul London and Brian Kendrick Vs Taijri and Super Crazy
Winners Tajiri and Super Crazy 

*Triple Threat Extreme Rules Match*
Masato Tanaka Vs. Mike Awesome Vs. Shane Douglas
Winner Masato Tanaka

*Triple Threat Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Rey Mysterio Vs. Eddie Guerrero Vs Psichosis 
Winner Rey Mysterio

*ECW Classic Tag Match*
Sabu and Sandman Vs The Dudleys
Winners The Dudleys

*First Blood Match*
Tommy Dreamer Vs. Mick Foley (as cactus jack)
Winner Tommy Dreamer

*Main Event
WWE Championship
Extreme Rules Match*
RVD Vs. John Cena
Winner RVD (yes i know that was the 06 ending but it was too amazing not to have here)

Hope you like!!


----------



## murder

DjSmotpoker said:


> *ECW One Night Stand 2005*
> 
> 
> *Main Event
> WWE Championship
> Extreme Rules Match*
> RVD Vs. John Cena
> Winner RVD (yes i know that was the 06 ending but it was too amazing not to have here)


RVD was injured at that time. Also this was an ECW reunion show, so no WWE guys like Cena wrestled here.


----------



## Three Dog

*Bad Blood 2003*

Opener..
*Falls Count Anywhere Fatal 4 Way*
Shannon Moore Vs. Billy Kidman Vs. Paul London Vs. Rey Mysterio
Winner: Billy Kidman (7:07)

*Tag Team Match*
Team Xtreme Vs The Dudley Boyz
Winners: The Dudley Boyz (12:42)

*Single Submission Match
For Stacy Keiblers "Managing Services"*
Test Vs Scott Steiner
Winner: Scott Steiner (6:23) (like there was any doubt!)

*No DQ Match
IC Championship*
Booker T Vs Christian (c)
Winner: Booker T (7:53)

*Tag Team Table Match
WWE Tag Team Championship*
La Resistance Vs Kane(c) and RVD(c)
Winner: Kane and RVD (5:57)

*Triple Threat Match*
Kevin Nash Vs. Y2J Vs. Rhyno
Winner: Y2J (11:53)

*Singles Match*
Ric Flair Vs. HBK
Winner: Ric Flair (14:18)

*Main Event
Hell In a Cell
World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg Vs HHH
Winner: Triple H (21:01)

I think this would have been the shit to watch!


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Summerslam 2012*

*No Holds Barred Match*
Triple H vs Brock Lesnar
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (20:18)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs John Cena
*Winner:* CM Punk (17:07)

*World Heavyweight Championship Steel Cage Match*
Sheamus(c) vs Alberto Del Rio
*Winner:* Sheamus (15:42)

*Singles Match*
Dolph Ziggler vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (13:05)

*Singles Match*
Daniel Bryan vs Kane
*Winner:* Daniel Bryan (8:02)

*Fatal 4 Way Monsters Brawl*
The Big Show vs Ryback vs Brodus Clay vs Tensai
*Winner:* Ryback (7:20)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz(c) vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* The Miz (8:40)


----------



## NO!

I'm not familiar with the rosters for this time and whatnot but this is still how I'd do it

*Bad Blood 2004*


*Tag Team Title Match*
RVD & Rey Mysterio Jr. defeating Haas & Benjamin

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Chris Jericho defeating Christian

*Intercontinental Title Match*
Edge defeating Randy Orton

*Fatal Four Way for the Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus defeating Lita, Victoria, Gail Kim (I'd give this more time than it got on the PPV)

*2 on 1 Handicap Tables Match*
Undertaker defeating the Dudley Boyz

*World Heavyweight Title Match*
Chris Benoit defeating Kurt Angle

*Hell in a Cell Match*
Triple H defeating Shawn Michaels


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Summerslam 2011*

*WWE Championship*
Triple H vs CM Punk(c)
*Winner:* CM Punk (21:33)

*World Heavyweight Championship No Holds Barred Match*
Christian(c) vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Randy Orton (19:02)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
R-Truth vs John Cena
*Winner:* John Cena (15:20)

*Singles Match*
Mark Henry vs Sheamus
*Winner:* Mark Henry by Countout (9:22)

*Singles Match*
Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
*Winner:* Alberto Del Rio (12:08)

*WWE United States Championship*
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs Kofi Kingston
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (8:19)

*Singles Match*
The Miz vs John Morrison
*Winner:* The Miz (8:12)

*Singles Match*
Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett
*Winner:* Wade Barrett (9:01)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Summerslam 2010*

*WWE Championship*
Sheamus(c) vs Edge
*Winner:* Sheamus (18:44)

*World Heavyweight Championship Triple Threat*
CM Punk(c) vs Christian vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* CM Punk (20:07)

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Nexus:* Wade Barrett, Skip Sheffield, Justin Gabriel, David Otunga & Michael Tarver
vs
*Team WWE:* John Cena, Daniel Bryan, Bret Hart, Randy Orton & R-Truth
*Winners:* Nexus (24:50)

*Singles Match*
Chris Jericho vs John Morrison
*Winner:* John Morrison (14:39)

*Singles Match*
The Big Show vs Luke Gallows
*Winner:* Luke Gallows (8:02)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler(c)
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (10:20)


----------



## Three Dog

I was looking at redoing Backlash 2001 but it was a PPV i loved so much i looked at each match and went... damn... idk if there was a match on the card i would have done differently.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Summerslam 2009*

*World Heavyweight Championship TLC Match*
CM Punk(c) vs Jeff Hardy
*Winner:* CM Punk (21:34)

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs John Cena
*Winner:* Randy Orton (18:45)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Triple H & Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho & The Big Show(c)
*Winners:* Chris Jericho & The Big Show (16:12)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs Dolph Ziggler
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (14:01)

*Singles Match*
Carlito vs Montel Vontavious Porter
*Winner:* Montel Vontavious Porter (7:38)

*ECW Championship*
Christian(c) vs William Regal
*Winner:* Christian (10:30)

*4 Corners Elimination Match for shot at WWE Tag Team Championship*
Legacy vs Cryme Tyme vs Hart Dynasty vs Kane & Mike Knox
*Winners:* Cryme Tyme (12:43)


----------



## NO!

*Summerslam 2005*


*Tag Team Title Match* (10:00)
Johnny Nitro & Joey Mercury vs. Chris Jericho & Christian

*Ladder Match for the custody of Dominick* (20:00)
Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero

*United States Title Match* (15:00)
Chris Benoit vs. CM Punk

*Street Fight* (14:00)
Edge (w/ Lita) vs. Matt Hardy


Randy Orton vs. Undertaker (17:00)

Hulk Hogan vs. Shawn Michaels (21:00)

*Title Unification Match* (25:00)
Kurt Angle vs. John Cena


----------



## NO!

*Royal Rumble 2005*

Eddie Guerrero vs. Chris Benoit (18:00)

*Casket Match* (15:00)
Undertaker vs. Chris Jericho

*WWE Championship Match* (14:00)
Kurt Angle vs. JBL

*Fatal Four Way for the World Heavyweight Title* (25:00)
Triple H vs. Edge vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Randy Orton

*Royal Rumble Match* (1 hour)
Winner: Shawn Michaels


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlemania 21*

Rey Mysterio vs. Eddie Guerrero (13:00)

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match* (20:00)
Edge vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Chris Benoit vs. Chris Jericho vs. Christian vs. Kane vs. Matt Hardy vs. Rob Van Dam

*Streak Match* (14:00)
The Undertaker vs. Randy Orton

*Women's Title Match* (8:00)
Trish Stratus vs. Lita

*No Holds Barred* (10:00)
Mick Foley vs. Batista

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (20:00)
Triple H vs. John Cena

*WWE Championship Match* (30:00)
Kurt Angle vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Summerslam 2008*

*Hell In A Cell Match*
Edge vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (26:41)

*WWE Championship*
Triple H(c) vs Mr.Kennedy
*Winner:* Triple H (16:27)

*Singles Match*
John Cena vs Batista
*Winner:* Batista (15:19)

*World Heavyweight Championship Special Referee: Shawn Michaels*
Chris Jericho vs CM Punk(c)
*Winner:* CM Punk (16:03)

*Singles Match*
Jeff Hardy vs Montel Vontavious Porter
*Winner:* Montel Vontavious Porter (12:31)

*Singles Match*
Umaga vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Umaga (7:40)

*8 Man Tag Team Winner Take All Intercontinental/World Tag Team/ECW Championships*
Santino Marella, Mark Henry(c) & Legacy(c) vs Kofi Kingston(c), Matt Hardy & Cryme Tyme
*Winners:* Santino Marella, Mark Henry & Legacy (9:35)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Summerslam 2007*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* John Cena (19:12)

*World Heavyweight Championship Triple Threat*
Batista(c) vs Kane vs Finlay
*Winner:* Batista (13:57)

*ECW Championship*
John Morrison(c) vs CM Punk
*Winner:* John Morrison (16:42)

*Singles Match*
Triple H vs Carlito
*Winner:* Triple H (12:35)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Umaga(c) vs King Booker
*Winner:* Umaga (7:17)

*Singles Match*
Mr.Kennedy vs Jeff Hardy
*Winner:* Jeff Hardy (10:09)

*WWE United States Championship*
Matt Hardy vs Montel Vontavious Porter(c)
*Winner:* Montel Vontavious Porter (8:47)

*Singles Match*
Chavo Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (7:32)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Summerslam 2006*

*WWE Championship*
Edge(c) vs John Cena
*Winner:* Edge (19:39)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista(c) vs Hulk Hogan
*Winner:* Batista (15:20)

*6 Man Tag Team No Holds Barred Match*
Triple H, Shawn Michaels & Ric Flair vs Vince McMahon, Shane McMahon & Randy Orton
*Winners:* Triple H, Shawn Michaels & Ric Flair (17:07)

*ECW Championship*
The Big Show(c) vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* The Big Show (8:00)

*Hardcore Match*
Mick Foley vs Carlito
*Winner:* Carlito (11:04)

*Singles Match*
King Booker vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (8:50)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Finlay & William Regal vs Paul London & Brian Kendrick(c)
*Winners:* Paul London & Brian Kendrick (10:46)


----------



## MarkyMark88

WRESTLEMANIA 22

WWE Championship
Edge (c) vs John Cena vs Triple H


World Heavyweight Championship
Batista (c) vs Randy Orton

Kurt Angle vs Undertaker

In Honor of Eddie Guerrero
Rey Mysterio vs Chavo Guerrero

Street Fight
Ric Flair vs Mick Foley
(Move their feud up to mania)

Money In The Bank Ladder Match
RVD vs Matt Hardy vs Carlito vs Finlay vs Chris Benoit vs Shelton Benjamin

Tag Team Championship
Kane and Big Show vs Chris Masters and Mark henry

Booker T vs Shawn Michaels
(Build booker back up)

Bobby Lashley vs JBL


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Summerslam 2005*

*WWE Championship*
Hulk Hogan vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (16:46)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista(c) vs Randy Orton
*Winnner:* Batista (13:58)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* The Undertaker (14:28)

*Ladder Match for Custody of Dominick*
Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (20:19)

*Wrestlemania Rematch*
Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (18:35)

*Singles Match*
Edge vs Matt Hardy
*Winner:* Edge by KO (4:50)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship vs Career*
Shelton Benjamin(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Shelton Benjamin (7:04)

*Singles Match*
Christian vs John Bradshaw Layfield
*Winner:* Christian (6:31)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Summerslam 2004*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton vs Chris Benoit(c)
*Winner:* Randy Orton (18:43)

*WWE Championship*
John Bradshaw Layfield(c) vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* John Bradshaw Layfield (14:12)

*Singles Match*
Eddie Guerrero vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (17:39)

*Singles Match*
Triple H vs Edge
*Winner:* Edge (12:37)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Batista
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (8:20)

*WWE United States Championship*
Booker T vs John Cena
*Winner:* John Cena (7:26)

*Til Death Do Us Part Match*
Kane vs Matt Hardy
*Winner:* Kane (6:08)

*WWE Tag Team Championship Triple Threat TLC Match*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam vs Billy Kidman & Paul London
*Winners:* Rey Mysterio & Rob Van Dam (15:27)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Summerslam 2003*

*WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar vs Kurt Angle(c)
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (20:17)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H(c) vs Goldberg
*Winner:* Triple H (17:25)

*No Holds Barred Match*
Kane vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Kane (11:14)

*WWE United States Championship*
Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero(c)
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (16:33)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Randy Orton vs Shane McMahon
*Winner:* Randy Orton (10:45)

*Tag Team Match*
Kevin Nash & Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho & Christian
*Winners:* Chris Jericho & Christian (10:30)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker vs John Cena
*Winner:* John Cena (9:20)


----------



## JigsawKrueger

*WRESTLEMANIA XXVII*

WWE Championship - *Special Enforcer The Rock*
John Cena vs. Wade Barrett 

*World Championship Triple Threat*
Edge vs. Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio

*The Final Chapter*
The Undertaker vs. Kane

*No Holds Barred*
Triple H vs. Sheamus

*If Lawler wins he gets 5 minutes with Michael Cole*
Jerry Lawler vs. The Miz

*Singles Match*
Randy Orton vs. CM Punk

*Divas Tag*
Trish and Snooki vs. LayCool

*Singles Match*
Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes

*US Title Fatal 4 Way*
John Morrison vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Jack Swagger

*Dark Match - Six Man Tag*
Big Show, Kofi and Santino vs. Gabriel, Slater and Jackson


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Backlash 2007*​*WWE championship:* John Cena vs Shawn Michaels in a Falls Count Anywhere match
*Winner:* John Cena.

*World Heavyweight championship:* The Undertaker vs Batista
*Winner:* The Undertaker. Post-match, Mr. Kennedy tries to cash in his MITB brief case on The Undertaker but The Undertaker gets up and tries to give Mr. Kennedy a chokeslam but Mr. Kennedy escapes the ring. 

*ECW championship:* CM Punk vs Bobby Lashley w/ Eligah Burke as special guest referee
*Winner:* CM Punk. Punk, Eligah Burke, and the rest of the New Breed celebrate as Vince comes out and shakes Punk's hand for getting the ECW title off of Bobby Lashley. This plants the seeds for a New Breed takeover on ECW. 

*United States championship:* Chris Benoit vs MVP in a best of five series 
*Winner: *Chris Benoit.

*Womens championship:* Melina vs Mickie James
*Winner:* Melina. 

*World tag team championship:* The Hardyz vs Rated-RKO
*Winner:* The Hardyz.

*MITB brief case match:* Mr. Kennedy vs King Booker
Winner: Mr. Kennedy.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Summerslam 2001*

*WCW Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs The Rock
*Winner:* The Rock (16:19)

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin(c) vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Kurt Angle by DQ (20:30)

*Singles Match*
Booker T vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Booker T (12:34)

*6 Man Tag Team Hardcore Rules Match*
The Undertaker, Kane & The Big Show vs Mike Awesome, Shane McMahon & Rhyno
*Winners:* The Undertaker, Kane & The Big Show (13:34)

*WWF Hardcore Championship Ladder Match*
Rob Van Dam vs Jeff Hardy(c)
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (16:33)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Lance Storm vs Edge(c)
*Winner:* Edge (10:16)

*20 Man WWF vs Alliance Battle Royal (Winner gets a shot at any Championship)*
Alliance: Bubba Ray vs D-Von vs Chris Kanyon vs Sean O'Haire vs Chuck Palumbo vs Billy Kidman vs Raven vs Tazz vs Chavo Guerrero vs Tommy Dreamer vs
WWF: Bradshaw vs Faarooq vs Billy Gunn vs X-Pac vs Tajiri vs William Regal vs Christian vs Albert vs Test vs Spike Dudley
*Winner:* Raven (9:22)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Summerslam 2000*

*WWF Championship*
The Rock(c) vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* The Rock (18:09)

*Singles Match*
Tazz vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Tazz (10:28)

*WWF Tag Team Championship TLC Match*
Edge & Christian(c) vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (14:51)

*2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (13:02)

*WWF Hardcore Championship Hardcore Match*
Shane McMahon(c) vs Steve Blackman
*Winner:* Steve Blackman (10:08)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Kane vs X-Pac
*Winner:* Kane (9:03)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Val Venis(c) vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrrero (7:10)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Too Cool & Rikishi vs Right To Censor
*Winners:* Right To Censor (6:22)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Summerslam 1999*

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin(c) vs Triple H vs Mankind
*Winner:* Mankind (20:13)

*Singles Match*
The Rock vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Rock (17:14)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Ken Shamrock(c) vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (12:36)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Kane (9:12)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardyz vs Edge & Christian(c)
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (13:56)

*Singles Match*
X-Pac vs Billy Gunn
*Winner:* Billy Gunn (11:24)

*WWF Hardcore Championship Greenwich Street Fight*
Test vs Shane McMahon(c)
*Winner:* Test (12:14)


----------



## NO!

*Royal Rumble 2006*

*Intercontinental Title Ladder Match* (15:00)
Rob Van Dam over Shelton Benjamin

*Winner faces Trish at Wrestlemania for the Women's Title*(8:00)
Mickie James over Victoria

*2 out of 3 Falls for the United States Title*(18:00)
Chris Benoit over Booker T

*World Heavyweight Title Match*(20:00)
Kurt Angle over Randy Orton & Rey Mysterio

*Fatal Four Way for WWE Championship*(24:00)
John Cena over Edge, Triple H, Shawn Michaels

*Royal Rumble Match*(50:00)
Undertaker wins


----------



## NO!

*No Way Out 2006*

*6 pak Challenge for Cruiserweight Title*(10:00)
Gregory Helms over Jamie Noble, Paul London, Brian Kendrick, Super Crazy, Funaki

*Tag Team Title Tables Match*(13:00)
Johnny Nitro & Joey Mercury over Hardy Boyz

*United States Title Match*(15:00)
Chris Benoit over William Regal

Paul Burchill over Kane (9:00)

Undertaker over Rey Mysterio (21:00)

*Hell in a Cell Match for the World Heavyweight Title*(25:00)
Kurt Angle over Randy Orton


*Wrestlemania 22*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*(15:00)
Rob Van Dam over Shelton Benjamin, Matt Hardy, Jeff Hardy, Chris Benoit, Ric Flair, Kane, Paul Burchill

*United States Title Match*(12:00)
Booker T over William Regal

*Women's Title Match*(9:00)
Mickie James over Trish Stratus

*Hardcore Match*(15:00)
Edge (w/ Lita) over Mick Foley

*Smackdown vs. Raw Match*(22:00)
Rey Mysterio over Shawn Michaels

*World's Largest Athlete vs. World's Strongest Man*(8:00)
Mark Henry over Big Show

*No Holds Barred*(18:00)
Randy Orton over Mr. McMahon

*World Heavyweight Title Match*(30:00)
Undertaker over Kurt Angle

*WWE Championship Match*(24:00)
John Cena over Triple H


----------



## NO!

*Backlash 2006*

Carlito over Chris Masters (10:00)

Umaga over Ric Flair (9:00)

*No Disqualification for Women's Title*(8:00)
Mickie James over Trish Stratus

*Winner Take All: Intercontinental Title and Money in the Bank Briefcase*(20:00)
Rob Van Dam over Shelton Benjamin

Shawn Michaels over Randy Orton (19:00)

*Street Fight*(8:00)
Mark Henry over Big Show 

Referee calls for the bell after Henry hits World's Strongest Slam on Big Show through both announce tables. 

*Triple Threat for WWE Championship*(20:00)
John Cena over Triple H & Edge (w/ Lita)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Summerslam 1998*

*WWF Championship*
The Undertaker vs Stone Cold Steve Austin(c)
*Winner:* Stone Cold Steve Austin (20:50)

*Lion's Den Match*
Dan Severn vs Ken Shamrock
*Winner:* Ken Shamrock (11:09)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship Ladder Match*
Triple H vs The Rock(c)
*Winner:* Triple H (24:32)

*Hair vs Hair Match*
Jeff Jarrett vs X-Pac
*Winner:* X-Pac (12:13)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws(c) vs Vader & Dustin Runnels
*Winners:* The New Age Outlaws (10:46)

*Singles Match*
Owen Hart vs Mankind
*Winner:* Owen Hart (16:10)

*WWF European Championship*
D'Lo Brown(c) vs Val Venis
*Winner:* D'Lo Brown (11:22)


----------



## NO!

*Judgment Day 2006*

*Tag Team Title Match*(13:00)
Paul London & Brian Kendrick over Johnny Nitro & Joey Mercury

Chris Benoit over Finlay (21:00)

*Cruiserweight Title Match*(14:00)
Gregory Helms over Jamie Noble

*King of the Ring Final*(15:00)
Booker T over William Regal

Michelle Mccool over Melina (7:00)

*Number One Contender's Match*(15:00)
Rey Mysterio over JBL

*45 Minute Iron Man Match for World Heavyweight Title*(45:00)
Undertaker over Kurt Angle


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Summerslam 1997*

*WWF Championship Special Referee: Shawn Michaels*
The Undertaker(c) vs Bret Hart
*Winner:* Bret Hart (28:19)

*Singles Match*
Brian Pillman vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* Steve Austin (16:16)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust vs Owen Hart(c)
*Winner:* Goldust (10:02)

*Steel Cage Match*
Mankind vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
*Winner:* Mankind (16:13)

*WWF European Championship*
Ken Shamrock vs The British Bulldog(c)
*Winner:* The British Bulldog (9:10)

*Singles Match*
Jerry "The King" Lawler vs Vader
*Winner:* Vader (8:09)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Crush & Chainz vs The Legion of Doom(c)
*Winners:* The Legion of Doom (7:45)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Summerslam 1996*

*WWF Championship*
Vader vs Shawn Michaels(c)
*Winner:* Shawn Michales (28:59)

*Boiler Room Brawl*
Mankind vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Mankind (26:40)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust(c) vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
*Winner:* Stone Cold Steve Austin (13:23)

*Singles Match*
Jake Roberts vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Owen Hart (12:18)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Smoking Gunns(c) vs The Godwinns
*Winners:* Smoking Gunns (7:22)

*Singles Match*
The British Bulldog vs Marc Mero
*Winner:* The British Bulldog (8:12)

*Singles Match*
Jerry Lawler vs Sycho Sid
*Winner:* Sycho Sid (6:02)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Summerslam 1995*

*WWF Championship*
Diesel(c) vs Bret Hart
*Winner:* Diesel (18:20)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker vs Jerry "The King" Lawler
*Winner:* The Undertaker (16:49)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship Ladder Match*
Razor Ramon vs Shawn Michaels(c)
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (25:03)

*Singles Match*
Hunter Hearts Helmsley vs 1-2-3 Kid
*Winner:* Hunter Hearst Helmsley (16:07)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Kama & Isaac Yankem vs The Smoking Gunns(c)
*Winners:* The Smoking Gunns (11:21)

*Singles Match*
Hakushi vs Dean Douglas
*Winner:* Hakushi (10:22)

*WWF Womens Championship*
Bertha Faye vs Alundra Blayze(c)
*Winner:* Bertha Faye (7:10)


----------



## NO!

*Royal Rumble 2003*

*Rumble Qualifying Match* (7:00)
Brock Lesnar over Big Show (w/ Paul Heyman)

*World Tag Team Title Match* (10:00)
William Regal & Lance Storm over The Dudleyz

*Women's Title Match* (8:00)
Trish Stratus over Victoria

*No Holds Barred for World Heavyweight Title* (20:00)
Triple H (w/ Ric Flair) over Undertaker

*WWE Championship Match* (22:00)
Kurt Angle over Chris Benoit

*Royal Rumble Match* (53:41)
Brock Lesnar wins


----------



## NO!

*No Way Out 2003*

Chris Jericho over Jeff Hardy (13:00)

*Tag Team Title Match* (10:00)
William Regal & Lance Storm over Booker T & Goldust

*Intercontinental Title Match* (15:00)
Eddie Guerrero over Rob Van Dam

*Cruiserweight Title Match* (10:00)
Matt Hardy over Billy Kidman

*Three on Two Handicap Match* (15:00)
Brock Lesnar & Chris Benoit over Kurt Angle, Shelton Benjamin, Charlie Haas (w/ Paul Heyman)

Stone Cold over Eric Bischoff (5:00)

*Hell in a Cell for World Heavyweight Title* (25:00)
Triple H (w/ Ric Flair) over Undertaker

The Rock over Hulk Hogan (15:00)


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlemania XIX*

*Cruiserweight Title Match* (6:00)
Matt Hardy over Rey Mysterio

*Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match for World Tag Team Titles* (20:00)
Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas over William Regal & Lance Storm, The Dudleyz

*Fatal Four Way for Intercontinental Title* (15:00)
Christian over Chris Benoit, Rob Van Dam, Eddie Guerrero

*Women's Title Match* (8:00)
Trish Stratus over Jazz & Victoria

Shawn Michaels over Chris Jericho (22:00)

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (18:00)
Booker T over Triple H (w/ Ric Flair)

*Street Fight* (20:00)
Undertaker over Hulk Hogan

The Rock over Stone Cold (18:00)

*WWE Championship Match* (25:00)
Brock Lesnar over Kurt Angle


----------



## NO!

*Backlash 2003*

*World Tag Team Title Match* (15:00)
Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas over Los Guerreros

*Intercontinental Title Match* (18:00)
Christian over Chris Benoit

*Women's Title Match* (7:00)
Jazz over Trish Stratus

*Last Man Standing Match* (25:00)
Chris Jericho over Shawn Michaels

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (18:00)
Booker T over Triple H (w/ Ric Flair)

*45 Minute Iron Man Match for WWE Championship* (45:00)
Brock Lesnar over Kurt Angle

Goldberg over The Rock (14:00)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Summerslam 1994*

*WWF Championship Steel Cage Match*
Bret Hart(c) vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Owen Hart (29:52)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker vs Razor Ramon
*Winner:* The Undertaker (14:12)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Lex Luger vs Diesel(c)
*Winner:* Diesel (10:50)

*Singles Match*
Jeff Jarrett vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (11:22)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Headshrinkers(c) vs Tatanka & Adam Bomb w/Ted DiBiase
*Winners:* The Headshrinkers (8:10)

*Singles Match*
Irwin R.Schyster w/Ted DiBiase vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (7:44)

*WWF Womens Championship*
Alundra Blayze(c) vs Bull Nakano
*Winner:* Aludra Blayze (6:15)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Summerslam 1993*

*WWF Championship*
Ted DiBiase(c) vs Mr.Perfect
*Winner:* Mr.Perfect (20:27)

*Singles Match*
Doink The Clown vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (12:53)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (14:31)

*Singles Match*
Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
*Winner:* Razor Ramon (17:44)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers(c) vs The Headshrinkers
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (10:20)

*Singles Match*
Yokozuna vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Lex Luger (8:12)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow, 123 Kid & Tatanka vs Jerry Lawler, Ludvig Borga & Irwin R.Schyster
*Winners:* Bam Bam Bigelow, 123 Kid & Tatanka (8:42)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Summerslam 1992*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs The British Bulldog
*Winner:* The British Bulldog (25:40)

*Singles Match*
The Ultimate Warrior vs Ted DiBiase
*Winner:* The Ultimate Warrior (15:28)

*WWF Championship*
Randy Savage(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Randy Savage (20:35)

*Singles Match*
Rick Martel vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (13:05)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Legion of Doom(c) vs The Beverly Brothers
*Winners:* The Legion of Doom (11:27)

*Singles Match*
Irwin R.Schyster vs Tatanka
*Winner:* Tatanka (8:32)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
The Nasty Boys & The Mountie vs Papa Shango, Jim Duggan & Tito Santana
*Winners:* Papa Shango, Jim Duggan & Tito Santana (7:44)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Summerslam 1991*

*WWF Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs Jake Roberts
*Winner:* Hulk Hogan (19:12)

*Singles Match*
The Ultimate Warrior vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (14:29)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Mr.Perfect(c) vs Bret Hart
*Winner:* Bret Hart (18:04)

*Jailhouse Match*
The Mountie vs The Big Bossman
*Winner:* The Big Bossman (8:10)

*WWF Tag Team Championship Street Fight*
The Nasty Boys(c) vs The Legion of Doom
*Winners:* The Legion of Doom (10:30)

*Singles Match*
The British Bulldog vs The Texas Tornado
*Winner:* The British Bulldog (16:43)

*WWF Million Dollar Championship*
Ted DiBiase(c) vs Ricky Steamboat
*Winner:* Ted DiBiase (11:24)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Summerslam 1990*

*WWF Championship*
Rick Rude vs The Ultimate Warrior(c)
*Winner:* The Ultimate Warrior (17:20)

*Singles Match*
Dusty Rhodes vs Randy Savage
*Winner:* Randy Savage (19:05)

*Singles Match*
Hulk Hogan vs Bad News Brown
*Winner:* Hulk Hogan (10:32)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jake Roberts vs Mr.Perfect(c)
*Winner:* Jake Roberts (13:56)

*Tag Team Match*
The Orient Express vs The Rockers
*Winners:* The Rockers (8:14)

*WWF Tag Team Championship 2 out of 3 Falls Match*
The Hart Foundation vs Demolition(c)
*Winners:* The Hart Foundation (14:24)

*Singles Match*
Tito Santana vs The Texas Tornado
*Winner:* The Texas Tornado (9:43)


----------



## NO!

Just for fun I'm gonna be re-booking 2007 PPV's


*Royal Rumble 2007*

*Tag Team Title Match* (15:27)
Johnny Nitro & Joey Mercury def. Matt & Jeff Hardy

*ECW World Title Match* (16:00)
CM Punk def. Rob Van Dam

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (14:00)
Batista def. Chris Benoit

*Last Man Standing for WWE Championship* (23:09)
John Cena def. Umaga

*Royal Rumble Match* (56:18)
Undertaker wins by last eliminating HBK

Nothing changes about the Rumble Match.


*No Way Out 2007*

*6 Man Tag* (15:00)
Chris Benoit & Hardyz def. Johnny Nitro, Joey Mercury, & MVP

*Smackdown Tag Title Match* (12:00)
Paul London & Brian Kendrick def. William Regal & Dave Taylor

*Winner earns a spot in the Money in the Bank Match at WM 23* (11:00)
Mr. Kennedy def. Finlay

*ECW World Title Match: No DQ* (18:00)
CM Punk def. Rob Van Dam

**Hair vs. Hair Match Hype**

*Cruiserweight Title Match* (10:00)
Gregory Helms def. Scotty 2 Hotty

*3-Way Street Fight* (25:00)
John Cena & HBK def. Undertaker & Batista vs. Rated RKO


*Wrestlemania 23*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match* (16:33)
Edge def. Randy Orton, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy, Kane, CM Punk, King Booker, Mr. Kennedy

*United States Title Match* (13:00)
MVP def. Chris Benoit

Ric Flair def. Finlay (15:00)

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (15:00)
Undertaker def. Batista

*8-Man Tag Team Match* (17:00)
The New Breed (Elijah Burke, Marcus Cor Von, Matt Striker, Kevin Thorn) def. ECW Originals (Sabu, Rob Van Dam, Tommy Dreamer, Sandman)

*Hair vs. Hair Match with Stone Cold as Special Referee* (17:55)
Bobby Lashley def. Umaga

*Women's Title Match* (8:00)
Melina def. Mickie James

*WWE Championship Match* (32:08)
John Cena def. Shawn Michaels


Bored.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Royal Rumble 2000*

*WWF Championship Street Fight*
Cactus Jack vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Triple H (26:55)

*2000 Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* The Big Show, Kane, The Rock, X-Pac, Test & The British Bulldog
*Winner:* The Rock (51:54)

*Singles Match*
Tazz vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Tazz (6:10)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Rikishi
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (8:22)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws(c) vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (6:50)



*WWF No Way Out 2000*

*WWF Championship Hell In A Cell Match*
Cactus Jack vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Triple H (23:59)

*Singles Match*
The Rock vs The Big Show
*Winner:* The Rock (11:33)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (13:03)

*Singles Match*
Tazz vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (11:36)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (8:48)

*Triple Threat Match*
Rikishi Phatu vs X-Pac vs Kane
*Winner:* X-Pac (8:23)

*4 Corners Elimination Match for #1Cont. WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian vs The New Age Outlaws vs The Hardy Boyz vs Too Cool
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (13:50)



*WWF Wrestlemania 2000*

*WWF Championship*
The Rock vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* The Rock (24:06)

*No Holds Barred Match*
Kane vs X-Pac
*Winner:* Kane (18:27)

*Retirement Match*
Tazz vs Cactus Jack
*Winner:* Tazz (13:29)

*WWF Intercontinental/European Championship 2 Fall Triple Threat*
Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle(c)
*Winner:* Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho (16:35)

*Singles Match*
The Big Show vs Rikishi
*Winner:* The Big Show (9:12)

*WWF Tag Team Championship Triangle Ladder Match*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs The Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (22:29)

*Singles Match*
Eddie Guerrero vs Val Venis
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (10:09)

*WWF Hardcore Championship 15 Minute Hardcore Battle Royal*
Crash Holly(c) vs Hardcore Holly vs Dean Malenko vs Perry Saturn vs Scotty 2 Hotty vs Grandmaster Sexay vs The Road Dogg vs Test vs Al Snow vs Faarooq vs Bradshaw vs Steve Blackman vs Albert vs D'Lo Brown vs The Big Bossman
*Winner:* Hardcore Holly (15:00)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Backlash 2000*

*WWF Championship*
The Rock(c) vs Triple H
*Winner:* The Rock (19:23)

*Singles Match*
The Big Show vs Tazz
*Winner:* Tazz (12:28)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (15:09)

*Singles Match*
Kurt Angle vs Test
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (8:10)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian(c) vs The Hardy Boyz
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (10:35)

*WWF European Championship*
X-Pac vs Eddie Guerrero(c)
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (9:40)

*Tag Team Match*
The Dudley Boyz vs The Hollys
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (8:28)

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
Dean Malenko(c) vs Essa Rios
*Winner:* Dean Malenko (9:08)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
The Road Dogg(c) vs Perry Saturn
*Winner:* Perry Saturn (6:51)



*WWF Insurrextion 2000*

*WWF Championship Fatal 4 Way*
The Rock(c) vs Triple H vs Kane vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* The Rock (20:01)

*Singles Match*
The Road Dogg vs The Big Show
*Winner:* The Big Show (9:20)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The British Bulldog vs Chris Benoit(c)
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (15:41)

*Singles Match*
Shane McMahon vs Rikishi
*Winner:* Rikishi (7:34)

*WWF European Championship*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (13:56)

*Tag Team Match*
Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn vs The Hardy Boyz
*Winners:* Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn (8:55)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian(c) vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (11:17)


----------



## NO!

Aw come on, you'd give up the Tables Match from Rumble for a throw-away 6 minute match?


----------



## NO!

*Backlash 2007*

*Steel Cage Match for the Tag Team Titles* (15:27)
Hardyz def. Johnny Nitro & Joey Mercury

*Women's Championship Match* (9:00)
Melina def. Mickie James

*United States Title Match* (13:10)
Chris Benoit def. MVP by DQ

*Fatal 4 Way for the ECW World Title* (18:00)
CM Punk def. Sabu, Rob Van Dam, & Elijah Burke

*3 on 1 Handicap Match for the Intercontinental Title* (15:45)
Umaga, Vince McMahon, & Shane McMahon def. Bobby Lashley

*Last Man Standing for the World Heavyweight Title* (20:23)
Undertaker fought Batista to a Draw

*Fatal 4 Way for WWE Championship* (19:21)
Edge (c) def. John Cena, Randy Orton, & Shawn Michaels


*Judgment Day 2007*

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for United States Title* (17:00)
MVP def. Chris Benoit

Rob Van Dam def. Ric Flair (12:00)

*3 on 1 Handicap Match for the Intercontinental Title* (14:00)
Bobby Lashley def. Umaga, Vince McMahon, Shane McMahon

*ECW World Title Match* (15:00)
CM Punk def. Elijah Burke

Randy Orton def. Shawn Michaels (18:00)

*3-Way Elimination for World Tag Team Titles* (16:00)
Hardyz def. Nitro & Mercury vs. Haas & Benjamin

*Hell in a Cell for World Heavyweight Title* (23:00)
Undertaker def. Batista

*Street Fight for WWE Championship* (28:00)
Edge def. John Cena


----------



## NO!

*One Night Stand 2007*

*ECW World Title Match* (20:00)
CM Punk def. Chris Benoit

*Stretcher Match* (14:31)
Rob Van Dam def. Randy Orton

*3 on 3 Tables Match* (11:00)
ECW Originals (Tommy Dreamer, Sabu, Sandman) def. New Breed (Elijah Burke, Marcus Cor Von, Kevin Thorn)

*Triangular Ladder Match for the World Tag Titles* (17:17)
Hardyz def. Nitro & Mercury vs. Haas & Benjamin

*First Blood for the Intercontinental Title* (8:00)
Bobby Lashley def. Vince McMahon

*Inferno Match for World Heavyweight Title* (12:00)
Undertaker def. Kane

*Triple Threat Falls Count Anywhere Match for WWE Championship* (26:00)
Edge def. John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## CMPunkFan18

Well I got rid of the Tables match cause I wanted to put a Dudleyz/NAO match cause we actually never got to see that match on PPV, and I needed a match to put the titles on the Dudleyz so they can drop it at WM to E&C. It what sort of a sacrifice, but its not like that Tables match was a classic or anything. Plus I would have given it more match time, but you've gotta understand with the times I gave the others matches theres no way I couldve given it anything bigger, there just wouldnt be enough time, juts being realistic.

*WWF Judgment Day 2000*

*WWF Championship Ironman Match*
The Rock(c) vs Triple H
*Winner:* Triple H (60:00)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Shane McMahon vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Shane McMahon (12:14)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (13:27)

*WWF European Championship*
Rikishi vs Eddie Guerrero(c) vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (8:36)

*WWF Tag Team Championship Tables Gauntlet Match*
Edge & Christian(c) vs Too Cool vs The Dudley Boyz vs Road Dogg & X-Pac vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (14:22)



*WWF King Of The Ring 2000*

*WWF Championship Triple Threat*
Kane vs The Undertaker vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Triple H (15:45)

*King Of The Ring Final*
Kurt Angle vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (10:19)

*Street Fight*
Shane McMahon vs The Rock
*Winner:* The Rock (14:23)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (7:25)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (9:02)

*WWF Tag Team Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Edge & Christian vs The Dudleyz vs The Hardy Boyz vs Too Cool(c)
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (8:52)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Chris Jericho vs Val Venis
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (6:30)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Rikishi vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (6:10)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Eddie Guerrero vs X-Pac
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (8:02)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Road Dogg vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (5:40)



*WWF Fully Loaded 2000*

*WWF Championship*
Chris Benoit vs The Rock(c)
*Winner:* The Rock (22:09)

*Last Man Standing Match*
Chris Jericho vs Triple H
*Winner:* Triple H (23:11)

*Singles Match*
Tazz vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (13:11)

*Singles Match*
Kurt Angle vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (10:40)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian(c) vs Test & Albert
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (8:19)

*Tag Team Match*
Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn (10:25)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship Steel Cage Match*
Val Venis(c) vs Rikishi
*Winner:* Val Venis (13:10)


----------



## NO!

Alright I see, even though I still would've kept the tables match myself wen good job with the match cards though.

2007 continued: (I'm skipping Vengeance and Great American Bash. Too many PPV's)

*Summerslam 2007*

Rey Mysterio def. Chavo Guerrero (12:05)

*Triple Threat Match for Intercontinental Title* (9:00)
Umaga def. Bobby Lashley & Rob Van Dam

*Women's Title Match* (8:30)
Beth Phoenix def. Melina

*ECW World Title Match* (15:00)
John Morrison def. CM Punk

*TLC Match for World Tag Team Titles* (16:30)
Haas & Benjamin def. Hardyz

*Tag Team Match* (18:00)
Rated RKO def. John Cena & Shawn Michaels

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (20:00)
Triple H def. Undertaker


*Unforgiven 2007*

*Loser leaves Smackdown!* (13:00)
Chavo Guerrero def. Rey Mysterio 

*World Tag Team Title Match* (10:00)
Haas & Benjamin def. London & Kendrick

*Intercontinental Title Match* (11:00)
Umaga def. Rob Van Dam

Undertaker def. Randy Orton (12:00)

*Women's Title Match* (8:00)
Beth Phoenix def. Victoria

*ECW World Title Rematch* (15:00)
John Morrison def. CM Punk

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (14:00)
Triple H def. Bobby Lashley (Lashley kicks out of the pedigree twice)

*Hell in a Cell Match for WWE Championship* (27:00)
John Cena def. Edge


----------



## NO!

*No Mercy 2007*

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (11:10)
Triple H def. Randy Orton

*6 Man Tag Match* (14:00)
Matt Hardy & World's Greatest Tag Team def. Jeff Hardy & London/Kendrick

Rey Mysterio vs. Finlay (No Contest) (12:00)

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (10:00)
Triple H def. Umaga

*ECW World Title Match* (15:00)
Rob Van Dam def. John Morrison by DQ

*Hardcore Match for Women's Title* (7:45)
Beth Phoenix def. Victoria

*WWE Championship Match* (17:00)
John Cena def. Edge & Undertaker

*Last Man Standing for World Heavyweight Title* (20:25)
Randy Orton def. Triple H


*Survivor Series 2007*

*Triple Threat for ECW World Title* (11:00)
John Morrison def. CM Punk & Rob Van Dam

*5 on 5 Elimination* (8:00)
Victoria, Melina, Michelle McCool, Maryse, Ariel def. Beth Phoenix, Gail Kim, Mickie James, Jazz, Trish Stratus

*3-Way Elimination World Tag Title Match* (15:00)
World's Greatest Tag Team def. London & Kendrick vs. Regal & Taylor

*5 on 5 Elimination* (22:08)
Team Umaga (Umaga, Matt Hardy, MVP, Mr. Kennedy, Big Daddy V) def. Team Triple H (Triple H, Jeff Hardy, Rey Mysterio, Kane, Batista)

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (21:00)
Randy Orton def. Shawn Michaels

*WWE Championship Match* (23:00)
John Cena def. Undertaker


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Summerslam 2000*

*WWF Championship*
The Rock(c) vs Triple H vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* The Rock (20:09)

*First Blood Match*
The Undertaker vs Tazz
*Winner:* Tazz (15:36)

*2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Chris Benoit vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (13:02)

*WWF Tag Team Championship TLC Match*
Edge & Christian(c) vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (14:51)

*Singles Match*
Eddie Guerrero vs Kane
*Winner:* Kane (10:23)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
X-Pac vs Val Venis(c) vs Rikishi
*Winner:* X-Pac (9:41)

*WWF Hardcore Championship Hardcore Match*
Shane McMahon vs Steve Blackman
*Winner:* Steve Blackman (10:08)


*WWF Unforgiven 2000*

*WWF Championship*
Tazz vs The Rock(c)
*Winner:* The Rock (15:49)

*No Disqualification Match*
Kurt Angle vs Triple H
*Winner:* Triple H (17:26)

*Fatal 4 Way for shot at WWF Championship*
Kane vs Chris Benoit vs The Undertaker vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (13:10)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Eddie Guerrero vs X-Pac(c)
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (9:11)

*WWF European Championship*
Perry Saturn vs Rikishi(c)
*Winner:* Rikishi (7:08)

*WWF Tag Team Championship Steel Cage Match*
The Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian(c)
*Winners:* The Hardy Boyz (12:32)

*WWF Hardcore Championship 10 Minute Battle Royal*
Steve Blackman(c) vs Test vs Crash Holly vs Bubbha Ray vs D-Von vs Val Venis vs The Goodfather vs Faarooq vs Bradshaw vs Bull Buchanan 
*Winner:* Crash Holly (10:00)



*WWF No Mercy 2000*

*WWF Championship No Disqualification Match*
Kurt Angle vs The Rock(c)
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (21:01)

*Singles Match*
Triple H vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Triple H (18:43)

*Singles Match*
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Tazz
*Winner:* Stone Cold Steve Austin (13:44)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Billy Gunn vs X-Pac(c)
*Winner:* X-Pac (9:51)

*Singles Match*
Raven vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Raven (11:00)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boyz(c) vs Edge & Christian
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (10:52)

*WWF European Championship*
Rikishi vs William Regal(c)
*Winner:* William Regal (8:11)

*4 Corners Tag Team Table Elimination Match*
The APA vs The Dudley Boyz vs Test & Albert vs Val Venis & The Goodfather
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (10:09)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Survivor Series 2000*

*No Disqualification Match*
Triple H vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* Steve Austin (30:00)

*WWF Championship*
Kurt Angle(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (20:13)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*Team Rock:* The Rock, Chris Jericho, Rikishi & Kane
vs
*Team Raven:* Raven, Tazz, Chris Benoit & Eddie Guerrero
*Winners:* Team Raven (18:09)

*WWF European Championship*
Billy Gunn vs William Regal(c)
*Winner:* William Regal (10:42)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*Team Dudleyz:* Bubbha Ray Dudley, D-Von Dudley, Matt Hardy & Jeff Hardy
vs
*Team E&C:* Edge, Christian, Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn
*Winners:* Team Dudleyz (16:50)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Steve Blackman(c) vs The Road Dogg
*Winner:* The Road Dogg (8:49)

*4 Corners Elimination Match for #1Cont. to WWF Tag Team Championship*
Val Venis & The Goodfather vs Bull Buchanan & Steven Richards vs Test & Albert vs Hardcore Holly & Crash Holly
*Winners:* Val Venis & The Goodfather (11:29)



*WWF Rebellion 2000*

*WWF Championship*
Kurt Angle(c) vs The Rock
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (16:44)

*Singles Match*
Rikishi vs Tazz
*Winner:* Tazz (10:01)

*Singles Match*
Steve Austin vs Raven
*Winner:* Steve Austin (12:29)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs Billy Gunn
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (11:20)

*Singles Match*
Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit vs The Undertaker & Kane
*Winners:* Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit (15:10)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Val Venis & The Goodfather vs The Hardy Boyz(c)
*Winners:* Val Venis & The Goodfather (8:15)

*Tag Team Match*
The Dudley Boyz vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (11:29)

*WWF European Championship*
William Regal(c) vs Steve Blackman
*Winner:* William Regal (7:52)



*WWF Armageddon 2000*

*WWF Championship 6 Man Hell In A Cell Match*
Kurt Angle(c) vs Steve Austin vs Triple H vs The Rock vs Kane vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (30:20)

*Singles Match*
Chris Benoit vs Raven
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (15:12)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs Perry Saturn
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (9:14)

*Singles Match*
Tazz vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (10:00)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs Edge & Christian
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (9:13)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
The Hardy Boyz & The Road Dogg vs Bull Buchanan, Val Venis & The Goodfather
*Winners:* The Hardy Boyz & The Road Dogg (8:40)

*WWF European Championship*
Dean Malenko vs William Regal(c)
*Winner:* William Regal (10:41)

*Singles Match*
Billy Gunn vs Rikishi
*Winner:* Rikishi (7:29)


----------



## Stone Hot

*Summerslam 2002*
Note: This is pretty much the same card we saw just an add match and a few adjustments. 

*Kurt Angle* vs Rey Mysterio

Ric Flair vs *Chris Jericho*
(Good match only thing I would change is I would have Jericho win)

*Edge* vs Eddie Guerrero

Tag Team Championship
*Christian & Lance Storm* vs Booker T & Goldust

Intercontinental Championship 
*Rob Van Dam* vs Chris Benoit (c)

*Undertaker* vs Test

Another Icon vs Icon Match
*The Rock* vs Hulk Hogan
(I would have this match happen at Summerslam instead of WM 18 because at WM 18 I had Austin vs Hogan so i thought Rock vs Hogan would fit best here. I would have Rock go over in this match. This match would not be last since Rock was getting a negative reaction from the crowed and Hogan was gonna be taking a break after the PPV)

Non Sanction Match
*Shawn Michaels* vs Triple H
(My favorite HBK & HHH match ever. Wouldn't change a thing about it)

Undisputed Championship 
*Brock Lesnar* vs Stone Cold Steve Austin (c)
(Now we all know Austin walked out on the company because Vince wanted him to put Brock over on an episode of Raw for no reason what so ever. With the proper build Austin would have put him over and what better way to put Brock over then at Summerslam. I would have Brock be built the exact way he did from 2002 by winning the KOTR and going to Summerslam was the #1 contender. I would then have Austin win the WWE title at vengeance in a triple threat between Austin Angle and Taker just like in 2002 except Austin is in the Rocks place. Austin wins the wwe having one last run from vengeance to Summerslam. The storyline would be the same way Rock vs Brock was with a few adjustments. I would have Brock win becoming champion. I truly believe if they had Brock vs Austin at Summerslam 2002 with the proper storyline and build Austin would have not walked out in 2002 and he would have wrestled all the way until WM 19 where he would have retired)

Comments Please


----------



## NO!

That would've been fine. Now that I think about it, Brock Lesnar vs. Steve Austin is one of the better match-ups we never got to see. I still might prefer the PPV to stay the way it happened though. 

Anyways, I decided to do..

*Wrestlemania X8*

*TLC III: Final Showdown: Tag Team Titles on the line* (17:00)
Hardyz def. Edge & Christian vs. Dudley Boyz

*Intercontinental Title Match* (13:00)
Rob Van Dam def. Lance Storm

Kurt Angle def. Mr. Perfect (15:00)

*Women's Title Match* (8:00)
Jazz def. Lita

Diamond Dallas Page def. Kane (9:00)

*No Disqualification Match* (14:00)
Undertaker def. Ric Flair

Stone Cold Steve Austin def. Eddie Guerrero

*Undisputed WWF Championship Match* (18:41)
Chris Jericho def. Triple H

*Icon vs. Icon* (16:23)
The Rock def. Hulk Hogan


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlemania 2000*

*Triangle Ladder Match for the WWF Tag Team Titles* (22:29)
Edge & Christian def. The Dudley Boyz vs. The Hardy Boyz

*European Title Match* (15:00)
Eddie Guerrero def. Dean Malenko

*Number 1 Contender's Match* (11:00)
Too Cool def. Kaientai 

*No Holds Barred* (18:00)
Mick Foley def. Tazz

*Triple Threat Match for Intercontinental Title* (16:00)
Chris Jericho def. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit

Kane def. X Pac (9:00)

*Battle Royal for Hardcore Title* (15:00)
Hardcore Holly won by last defeating Crash Holly

*WWF Championship Match: Will Stone Cold Arrive?* (20:00)
The Rock def. Triple H


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Royal Rumble 2001*

*30 Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* Steve Austin, The Rock, Kane, The Undertaker, Tazz & Raven
*Winner:* Steve Austin (61:55)

*WWF Championship*
Kurt Angle(c) vs Triple H
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (22:16)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship Ladder Match*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (16:44)

*Tag Team Match*
Raven & Tazz vs The Undertaker & Kane
*Winners:* Raven & Tazz (9:41)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian(c) vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (9:59)



*WWF No Way Out 2001*

*WWF Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Kurt Angle(c) vs The Rock vs Chris Benoit vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Rock (16:53)

*3 Stages Of Hell Match*
Triple H vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* Triple H (39:26)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (13:14)

*Singles Match*
Raven vs Kane
*Winner:* Kane (10:24)

*WWF Tag Team Championship Tables Match*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs The Hardy Boyz
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (11:41)

*Singles Match*
The Big Show vs Rikishi
*Winner:* The Big Show (7:30)

*WWF European Championship*
X-Pac vs William Regal(c)
*Winner:* William Regal (8:09)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Wrestlemania 17*

*WWF Championship No Disqualification Match*
The Rock(c) vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* Steve Austin (28:07)

*Singles Match*
Triple H vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (18:57)

*Street Fight*
Vince McMahon vs Shane McMahon
*Winner:* Shane McMahon (14:12)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Tazz vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (8:22)

*Singles Match*
Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (14:04)

*WWF Tag Team Championship TLC Match*
Edge & Christian vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz(c)
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (15:47)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Raven(c) vs Kane vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Kane (9:17)

*WWF European Championship*
William Regal vs Eddie Guerrero(c)
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (8:10)

*WWF Womens Championship*
Chyna vs Ivory(c)
*Winner:* Chyna (2:30)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
The Acolytes & Test vs Right To Censor
*Winners:* The Acolytes & Test (6:44)



*WWF Backlash 2001*

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin(c) vs Kane
*Winner:* Steve Austin (16:38)

*No Holds Barred Match*
The Undertaker vs Triple H
*Winner:* Triple H (20:09)

*Ultimate Submission Match*
Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (31:31)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Eddie Guerrero vs William Regal vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* William Regal (12:11)

*Last Man Standing Match*
The Big Show vs Shane McMahon
*Winner:* Shane McMahon (11:53)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Raven(c) vs Rhyno
*Winner:* Rhyno (8:10)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian(c) vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (7:54)

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
Jerry Lynn(c) vs X-Pac
*Winner:* Jerry Lynn (8:24)



*WWF Insurrextion 2001*

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Steve Austin (20:11)

*Singles Match*
William Regal vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (15:39)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs X-Pac
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (10:51)

*Singles Match*
The Big Show vs Triple H
*Winner:* Triple H (9:45)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian(c) vs Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (9:28)

*2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (14:23)

*Triple Threat Tornado Tag Team Match*
Hardcore Holly & Crash Holly vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* The Hardy Boyz (7:55)


----------



## rbhayek

Unforgiven 2000
WWF Title: The Rock (c) defeats Undertaker, Kane and Chris Benoit
Kurt Angle defeats triple-H-with Stephanie McMahon turning on HHH and revealing she is getting banged by Kurt Angle. 
IC Title: Rikishi defeats Eddie Guerrero (c) thanks to Chyna by accident. 
WWF Tag Titles: Cage: Hardys defeats Edge and Christian (c)
Chris Jericho defeats X-Pac
Hardcore Battle Royal: Steve Blackman wins
Tazz defeats Lawler
RTC Defeats Dudleys and APA


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Judgment Day 2001*

*WWF Champoionship*
Chris Benoit vs Steve Austin(c)
*Winner:* Steve Austin (21:05)

*Chain Match*
Kane vs Triple H
*Winner:* Kane (12:27)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Wiliam Regal(c) vs X-Pac
*Winner:* William Regal (10:44)

*Singles Match*
Raven vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (12:22)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian(c) vs The Hardy Boyz
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (9:35)

*Singles Match*
Rhyno vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (8:27)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Test(c) vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Test (6:55)

*2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (23:58)

*4 Way Tag Team Tables Invitational*
The Acolytes vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn vs The Holly Cousins vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (10:10)


*WWF InVasion 2001*

*Inaugral Brawl*
*Alliance:* Booker T, Diamond Dallas Page, Tazz, Raven & Shane McMahon
vs
*Team WWF:* Steve Austin, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, The Undertaker & Kane
*Winners:* The Alliance (29:03)

*Singles Match*
Rhyno vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Rhyno (10:30)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (12:24)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
William Regal(c) vs Mike Awesome
*Winner:* William Regal (11:08)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire vs Edge & Christian(c)
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (8:49)

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
X-Pac(c) vs Billy Kidman
*Winner:* X-Pac (8:01)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
The Dudley Boyz & Chris Kanyon vs The Acolytes & Bily Gunn
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz & Chris Kanyon (7:12)

*WWF European Championship*
Lance Storm vs Tajiri(c)
*Winner:* Lance Storm (7:55)


*WWF Unforgiven 2001*

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin(c) vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (23:12)

*WCW Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page vs The Rock(c)
*Winner:* The Rock (15:17)

*Singles Match*
Booker T vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (11:28)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (16:33)

*Singles Match*
Rhyno vs Kane
*Winner:* Rhyno (9:00)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge(c) vs Christian
*Winner:* Christian (11:53)

*Singles Match*
The Big Show vs Raven
*Winner:* Raven (7:48)

*WWF Tag Team Championship Fatal 4 Way*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs The Hardy Boyz vs Kronik vs Lance Storm & Shane Helms
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (9:22)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Judgment Day 2001*

*WWF Champoionship*
Chris Benoit vs Steve Austin(c)
*Winner:* Steve Austin (21:05)

*Chain Match*
Kane vs Triple H
*Winner:* Kane (12:27)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Wiliam Regal(c) vs X-Pac
*Winner:* William Regal (10:44)

*Singles Match*
Raven vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (12:22)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian(c) vs The Hardy Boyz
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (9:35)

*Singles Match*
Rhyno vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (8:27)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Test(c) vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Test (6:55)

*2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (23:58)

*4 Way Tag Team Tables Invitational*
The Acolytes vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn vs The Holly Cousins vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (10:10)


*WWF InVasion 2001*

*Inaugral Brawl*
*Alliance:* Booker T, Diamond Dallas Page, Tazz, Raven & Shane McMahon
vs
*Team WWF:* Steve Austin, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, The Undertaker & Kane
*Winners:* The Alliance (29:03)

*Singles Match*
Rhyno vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Rhyno (10:30)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (12:24)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
William Regal(c) vs Mike Awesome
*Winner:* William Regal (11:08)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire vs Edge & Christian(c)
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (8:49)

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
X-Pac(c) vs Billy Kidman
*Winner:* X-Pac (8:01)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
The Dudley Boyz & Chris Kanyon vs The Acolytes & Bily Gunn
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz & Chris Kanyon (7:12)

*WWF European Championship*
Lance Storm vs Tajiri(c)
*Winner:* Lance Storm (7:55)


*WWF Unforgiven 2001*

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin(c) vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (23:12)

*WCW Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page vs The Rock(c)
*Winner:* The Rock (15:17)

*Singles Match*
Booker T vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (11:28)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (16:33)

*Singles Match*
Rhyno vs Kane
*Winner:* Rhyno (9:00)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge(c) vs Christian
*Winner:* Christian (11:53)

*Singles Match*
The Big Show vs Raven
*Winner:* Raven (7:48)

*WWF Tag Team Championship Fatal 4 Way*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs The Hardy Boyz vs Kronik vs Lance Storm & Shane Helms
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (9:22)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Judgment Day 2001*

*WWF Champoionship*
Chris Benoit vs Steve Austin(c)
*Winner:* Steve Austin (21:05)

*Chain Match*
Kane vs Triple H
*Winner:* Kane (12:27)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Wiliam Regal(c) vs X-Pac
*Winner:* William Regal (10:44)

*Singles Match*
Raven vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (12:22)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian(c) vs The Hardy Boyz
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (9:35)

*Singles Match*
Rhyno vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (8:27)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Test(c) vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Test (6:55)

*2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (23:58)

*4 Way Tag Team Tables Invitational*
The Acolytes vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn vs The Holly Cousins vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (10:10)


*WWF InVasion 2001*

*Inaugral Brawl*
*Alliance:* Booker T, Diamond Dallas Page, Tazz, Raven & Shane McMahon
vs
*Team WWF:* Steve Austin, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, The Undertaker & Kane
*Winners:* The Alliance (29:03)

*Singles Match*
Rhyno vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Rhyno (10:30)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (12:24)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
William Regal(c) vs Mike Awesome
*Winner:* William Regal (11:08)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire vs Edge & Christian(c)
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (8:49)

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
X-Pac(c) vs Billy Kidman
*Winner:* X-Pac (8:01)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
The Dudley Boyz & Chris Kanyon vs The Acolytes & Bily Gunn
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz & Chris Kanyon (7:12)

*WWF European Championship*
Lance Storm vs Tajiri(c)
*Winner:* Lance Storm (7:55)


*WWF Unforgiven 2001*

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin(c) vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (23:12)

*WCW Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page vs The Rock(c)
*Winner:* The Rock (15:17)

*Singles Match*
Booker T vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (11:28)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (16:33)

*Singles Match*
Rhyno vs Kane
*Winner:* Rhyno (9:00)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge(c) vs Christian
*Winner:* Christian (11:53)

*Singles Match*
The Big Show vs Raven
*Winner:* Raven (7:48)

*WWF Tag Team Championship Fatal 4 Way*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs The Hardy Boyz vs Kronik vs Lance Storm & Shane Helms
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (9:22)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF No Mercy 2001*

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin(c) vs Kurt Angle vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Steve Austin (20:25)

*WCW Championship*
The Rock(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (15:10)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker vs Lance Storm
*Winner:* The Undertaker (12:41)

*WCW United States Championship*
Chris Kanyon(c) vs The Big Show
*Winner:* The Big Show (7:52)

*Singles Match*
Booker T vs Kane
*Winner:* Booker T (9:30)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz(c)
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (9:22)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Tajiri vs Shane Helms vs Billy Kidman(c)
*Winner:* Billy Kidman (8:09)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship Ladder Match*
Christian(c) vs Edge
*Winner:* Edge (22:16)



*WWF Rebellion 2001*

*WWF Championship*
The Rock(c) vs William Regal vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* The Rock (22:33)

*Singles Match*
The Big Show vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* Steve Austin (11:29)

*WCW Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (14:00)

*WCW United States Championship*
Lance Storm(c) vs Tajiri
*Winner:* Lance Storm (13:13)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Acolytes vs The Dudley Boyz(c)
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (12:01)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship Steel Cage*
Christian vs Edge(c)
*Winner:* Edge (20:49)

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
Shane Helms vs Jeff Hardy(c)
*Winner:* Jeff Hardy (8:08)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Royal Rumble 2002*

*2002 Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* Triple H, Kurt Angle, Mr.Perfect, Steve Austin, Rob Van Dam & Kane
*Winner:* Triple H (69:22)

*WWF Undisputed Championship*
The Rock vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (18:48)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Edge(c) vs William Regal vs Diamond Dallas Page vs Christian
*Winner:* William Regal (11:45)

*WWF Womens Championship*
Jazz vs Trish Stratus(c)
*Winner:* Trish Stratus (6:45)

*Street Fight*
Vince McMahon vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Ric Flair (14:55)



*WWF No Way Out 2002*

*WWF Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (21:35)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Hollywood Hogan, Kevin Nash & Scott Hall vs The Rock, Steve Austin & Triple H
*Winners:* Hollywood Hogan, Kevin Nash & Scott Hall (17:28)

*Singles Match*
Kurt Angle vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (16:39)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs Billy & Chuck
*Winners:* Billy & Chuck (7:20)

*Singles Match*
Goldust vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Goldust (11:08)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
William Regal(c) vs Edge
*Winner:* William Regal (14:42)

*Singles Match*
Tazz vs Booker T
*Winner:* Booker T (10:12)


*WWF Backlash 2002*

*WWF Championship*
Hollywood Hogan vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (23:44)

*Singles Match*
Ric Flair vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* Steve Austin (20:06)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (16:50)

*Singles Match*
Scott Hall vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (14:15)

*Singles Match*
Edge vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (13:25)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Billy & Chuck(c) vs The APA
*Winners:* Billy & Chuck (9:01)

*Singles Match*
Brock Lesnar vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (8:13)


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Have Punk beat Rock at Rumble 2013. That is all.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Insurrexction 2002*

*Steel Cage Match*
Ric Flair vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* Steve Austin (20:03)

*Singles Match*
Triple H vs Mr.Perfect
*Winner:* Triple H (15:49)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker vs X-Pac
*Winner:* The Undertaker (10:35)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam vs Eddie Guerrero(c)
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (15:10)

*Singles Match*
Goldust vs Brock Lesnar
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (7:59)

*WWE European Championship*
William Regal(c) vs Booker T
*Winner:* Booker T (8:21)

*Singles Match*
Scott Hall vs The Big Show
*Winner:* The Big Show (7:44)


*WWE Judgment Day 2002*

*WWE Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* Steve Austin (12:22)

*Hell In A Cell Match*
Triple H vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Triple H (24:31)

*Singles Match*
Ric Flair vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (11:22)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (10:17)

*Hair vs Hair Match*
Edge vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Edge (15:30)

*Singles Match*
Brock Lesnar vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (8:20)

*Tables Match*
Reverend Devon vs Bubbha Ray Dudley
*Winner:* Bubbha Ray Dudley (9:10)


*WWE King Of The Ring 2002*

*WWE Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs Triple H
*Winner:* The Undertaker (20:35)

*KOTR Final*
Brock Lesnar vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (9:22)

*Singles Match*
Kurt Angle vs Hulk Hogan
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (12:08)

*KOTR Semi Final*
Brock Lesnar vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (8:13)

*KOTR Semi Final*
Chris Jericho vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (12:32)

*KOTR First Round*
Brock Lesnar vs Booker T
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (6:48)

*KOTR First Round*
Ric Flair vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Ric Flair (8:44)

*KOTR First Round*
William Regal vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (7:37)

*KOTR First Round*
Chris Jericho vs Test
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (6:12)


----------



## NO!

*Royal Rumble 2000*

Tazz def. Kurt Angle by K.O. (10:00)

*Elimination Tables Match for the Tag Team Titles* (10:18)
Hardyz def. Dudley Boyz

*Triple Threat Match for Undisputed Intercontinental Title* (7:45)
Chris Jericho def. Chyna vs. Test

*Backstage Brawl* (6:45)
New Age Outlaws def. Acolytes

*Street Fight for WWF Championship* (26:55)
Triple H (w/ Stephanie McMahon) def. Cactus Jack

*2000 Royal Rumble Match* (51:54)
The Rock won by eliminating Big Show


----------



## NO!

*No Way Out 2000*

*Intercontinental Title Match* (10:14)
Kurt Angle def. Chris Jericho

*Number 1 Cont. Match*
Dudley Boyz def. New Age Outlaws (7:15)

*No Holds Barred* (8:10)
X Pac def. Kane (w/ Paul Bearer) 

*Tag Team Title Match* (17:00)
Hardyz def. Edge & Christian

Tazz def. Test (10:00)

*6 Man Tag Team Match* (13:30)
Too Cool def. Chris Benoit, Perry Saturn, Dean Malenko

Big Show def. The Rock (7:00)

*Hell in a Cell for WWF Championship* (23:59)
Triple H (w/ Stephanie McMahon) def. Cactus Jack


*Wrestlemania 2000*

*Triangle Ladder Match for Tag Team Titles* (22:29)
Edge & Christian def. Hardyz vs. Dudley Boyz

*European Title Match* (15:00)
Eddie Guerrero def. Dean Malenko

*Falls Count Anywhere Match* (8:00)
Kane (w/ Paul Bearer) def. X Pac

*Triple Threat Match for Intercontinental Title* (18:00)
Kurt Angle def. Chris Jericho vs. Chris Benoit

*Hardcore Match* (10:00)
Cactus Jack def. Big Show

*6 Man Tag Team Match* (13:00)
Too Cool def. Perry Saturn & Kaientai

*WWF Championship Match: Will Stone Cold arrive?* (28:00)
Triple H def. The Rock


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Vengeance 2002*

*WWE Championship*
The Rock vs The Undertaker(c)
*Winner:* The Rock (20:27)

*Singles Match*
Hulk Hogan vs Brock Lesnar
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (14:44)

*Singles Match*
Edge vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Edge (15:08)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (12:30)

*No Disqualification Match*
The Big Show vs Booker T
*Winner:* Booker T (9:08)

*WWE Tag Team Championship Tables Match*
Bubbha Ray & Spike Dudley vs Christian & Lance Storm(c)
*Winners:* Christian & Lance Storm (9:42)

*Singles Match*
John Cena vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (8:29)



*WWE Unforgiven 2002*

*WWE Championship*
The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar(c)
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (20:27)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Ric Flair vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Triple H (16:10)

*Singles Match*
Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (14:55)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (13:05)

*Singles Match*
Edge vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (11:55)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Christian & Lance Storm(c) vs Booker T & Goldust
*Winners:* Christian & Lance Storm (10:00)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs Test
*Winner:* Kane (9:22)


*WWE No Mercy 2002*

*WWE Championship Hell In A Cell*
The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar(c)
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (27:18)

*World Heavyweight & Intercontinental Championship Unification*
Kane(c) vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Triple H (16:13)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Rey Mysterio & Edge vs Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit
*Winners:* Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit (20:03)

*Singles Match*
Booker T vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Booker T (9:12)

*Singles Match*
Rob Van Dam vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (8:22)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Victoria vs Trish Stratus(c)
*Winner:* Trish Stratus (5:31)

*Singles Match*
John Cena vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (7:33)


----------



## Boygirl

ECW One Last Stand 2007​(Fantasy PPV)
*Every single match is an Extreme Rules Match.​
*ECW Originals and CM Punk parties in the ring!

7. MAIN EVENT: Rob Van Dam def. Sabu

6. ECW World Championship
CM Punk def. Vince McMahon (c) (w/ Shane McMahon and Umaga) 

5. Raven def. Tommy Dreamer

4. The Gangstas, The Sandman, and Shane Douglas and def. New Breed (Matt Striker, Elijah Burke, Marcus Cor Von, and Kevin Thorn)

3. Chris Benoit def. Shawn Michaels

2. Spike Dudley def. Tajiri, Kid Kash, and Rey Mysterio 

1. World Tag Team Championship
The Hardys (c) def. Lance Storm and Justin Credible

*Paul Heyman and Vince McMahon Shoot Promo


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Survivor Series 2002*

*World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber*
Shawn Michaels vs Triple H(c) vs Kane vs Booker T vs Rob Van Dam vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (39:22)

*WWE Championship*
The Big Show vs Brock Lesnar(c)
*Winner:* The Big Show (7:22)

*WWE Tag Team Championship 3 Way Elimination*
Los Guerreros vs Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs Rey Mysterio & Edge(c)
*Winners:* Los Guerreros (19:25)

*WWE Womens Championship Hardcore Match*
Victoria vs Trish Stratus(c)
*Winner:* Victoria (7:01)

*5 on 5 Tables Elimination Match*
The Dudley Boyz, The Hurricane, Jeff Hardy & Goldust
vs
3 Minute Warning, Rico, William Regal & Lance Storm
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz, The Hurricane, Jeff Hardy & Goldust (18:40)

*Debut Match*
Scott Steiner vs Christian
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (6:24)



*WWE Armageddon 2002*

*World Heavyweight Championship 3 Stages of Hell*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs Triple H
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (38:35)

*WWE Championship*
The Big Show vs Edge
*Winner:* The Big Show (12:36)

*Singles Match*
Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (16:47)

*World Tag Team Championship 4 Way TLC Match*
Booker T & Goldust vs The Dudley Boyz vs Christian & Chris Jericho(c) vs William Regal & Lance Storm
*Winners:* Booker T & Goldust (16:43)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs Batista
*Winner:* Batista (6:38)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Jacqueline vs Victoria(c)
*Winner:* Victoria (4:28)

*Singles Match*
Kurt Angle vs A-Train
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (7:12)


*WWE Royal Rumble 2003*

*2003 Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* The Undertaker, Brock Lesnar, Booker T, Scott Steiner, Rob Van Dam & Batista
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (53:41)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Benoit vs Kurt Angle(c)
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (19:50)

*World Heavyweight Championship Triple Threat*
Triple H vs Kane vs Shawn Michaels(c)
*Winner:* Triple H (18:14)

*World Tag Team Championship*
William Regal & Lance Storm(c) vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (10:08)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Tajiri(c) vs Matt Hardy
*Winner:* Matt Hardy (7:24)


----------



## obby

WWE ROYAL RUMBLE 2012

DOLPH ZIGGLER cashes in and beats ALBERTO DEL RIO and THE BIG SHOW in a triple threat

TEAM HELL NO beat the RHODES SCHOLARS 

WADE FUCKING BARRETT wins the Royal Rumble

CM PUNK beats The Rock


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE No Way Out 2003*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H(c) vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Triple H (15:01)

*WWE Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Kurt Angle(c) vs Chris Benoit vs The Undertaker vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (16:08)

*Tag Team Match*
The Rock & Vince McMahon vs Steve Austin & Hulk Hogan
*Winners:* Steve Austin & Hulk Hogan (13:20)

*Singles Match*
Brock Lesnar vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (13:19)

*Singles Match*
Ric Flair vs Scott Steiner
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (9:20)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman vs Matt Hardy(c)
*Winner:* Matt Hardy (9:31)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (12:59)


*WWE Backlash 2003*

*World Heavyweight Championship Steel Cage*
Triple H(c) vs Booker T
*Winner:* Triple H (14:30)

*WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Sean O'Haire
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (10:30)

*Singles Match*
Goldberg vs The Rock
*Winner:* Goldberg (13:03)

*2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (16:30)

*Singles Match*
John Cena vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* John Cena (7:25)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Team Angle(c) vs Los Guerreros
*Winners:* Team Angle (10:44)

*Singles Match*
Kevin Nash vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Kevin Nash (6:43)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz vs Kane & Rob Van Dam(c)
*Winners:* Kane & Rob Van Dam (6:22)


*WWE Judgment Day 2003*

*WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs John Cena
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (15:27)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Kevin Nash vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Triple H (12:10)

*Singles Match*
Mr.America vs Sean O'Haire
*Winner:* Sean O'Haire (9:01)

*3 Way Dance for shot at WWE Championship*
The Big Show vs Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (11:28)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship 6 Pack Elimination*
Chris Jericho vs Christian vs Kane vs Rob Van Dam vs Booker T vs Scott Steiner
*Winner:* Christian (20:22)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Team Angle(c) vs Spanky & Tajiri
*Winners:* Team Angle (7:09)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Jazz(c) vs Jacqueline
*Winner:* Jazz (5:58)


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Wrestlemania* *2000* a total fiction but would have been awesome!

WWF Champion HHH vs. Stone Cold w/ special ref Mick Foley
Winner: Austin

The Rock vs. Shawn Michaels
Winner: The Rock

Bret Hart vs. Vince McMahon
Winner: Bret Hart

TLC tag team match 
Tag Champions Edge and Christian vs. Hardyz vs. Dudleys
Winner: Hardy Boyz

The Undertaker vs. The Big Show
Winner: Taker 

Euro continental title match
champion Kurt Angle vs. Beniot vs. Jericho
Winner IC title: Beniot winner: Euro title Jericho

Hardcore Champion Kane vs. Steve Blackman
Winner: Kane

Rikishi and Too Cool vs The Radicals (Eddie, Saturn, Malenko)
Winners: The Radicals


----------



## NO!

*Royal Rumble 2002*

*Tables Match for the WWF Tag Team Titles* (10:00)
Bubba Ray & D-Von Dudley def. Spike Dudley & Tazz

*Intercontinental Title Match* (9:45)
William Regal def. Edge

*Women's Title Match* (7:45)
Trish Stratus def. Jazz

*Street Fight* (9:00)
Ric Flair def. Vince McMahon

*Undisputed WWF Title Match* (20:00)
Chris Jericho def. The Rock

*Royal Rumble Match* (60:00)
Triple H wins by eliminating Kurt Angle


*No Way Out 2002*

The Hardyz def. Christian & Lance Storm (11:00)

Rob Van Dam def. Diamond Dallas Page (14:00)

*WWF Tag Team Title Match* (10:00)
Dudley Boyz def. Scotty 2 Hotty & Albert

*Submission Match for the Intercontinental Title* (16:00)
William Regal def. Edge

The Rock def. The Undertaker (17:00)

*Number One Contendership to the Undisputed WWF Title* (15:00)
Kurt Angle vs. Triple H ended in a draw

*Undisputed WWF Title Match* (21:35)
Chris Jericho def. Stone Cold


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlemania X8*

*Intercontinental Title Match* (13:00)
Eddie Guerrero def. William Regal

*Hardcore Match for Hardcore Title* (8:00)
Rob Van Dam Page def. Kane

*6 Man Tag Match* (8:00)
Rikishi, Scotty 2 Hotty & Albert def. Tazz, Booker T & Test

Edge def. Mr. Perfect (15:00)

*No Disqualification Match* (14:00)
Undertaker def. Ric Flair

Stone Cold def. Diamond Dallas Page (13:00)

*TLC Match for the WWF Tag Team Titles* (18:00)
Christian & Lance Storm def. The Hardyz & Dudley Boyz

*Triple Threat for the Women's Title* (7:00)
Lita def. Trish Stratus vs. Jazz

*Triple Threat Match for the Undisputed WWF Title* (19:00)
Triple H def. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Jericho

*Icon vs. Icon* (16:23)
The Rock def. Hulk Hogan


*Backlash 2002*

*Intercontinental Title Match* (13:00)
Eddie Guerrero def. Rob Van Dam

*Women's Title Match* (7:00)
Lita def. Jazz

Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. The Hardyz (6:00)

Kurt Angle def. Edge (13:25)

*WWF Tag Team Title Match* (11:00)
Christian & Lance Storm def. Dudley Boyz

*Number One Contender Match* (16:00)
Undertaker def. Stone Cold

*No Holds Barred for the Undisputed WWF Title* (22:04)
Triple H def. Chris Jericho


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Bad Blood 2003*

*World Heavyweight Championship Hell In A Cell*
Triple H(c) vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Triple H (21:01)

*Singles Match*
Goldberg vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Goldberg (10:55)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Christian(c) vs Booker T
*Winner:* Christian (7:53)

*Singles Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Scott Steiner
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (14:18)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
La Resistance(c) vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* La Resistance (7:07)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Kane (5:47)

*Singles Match*
Test vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (6:23)


*WWE Vengeance 2003*

*WWE Championship Street Fight*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Mr.McMahon
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (17:29)

*Singles Match*
Kurt Angle vs Sean O'Haire
*Winner:* Sean O'Haire (14:02)

*Singles Match*
John Cena vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (16:01)

*WWE United States Championship*
Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (22:13)

*Singles Match*
The Big Show vs Billy Gunn
*Winner:* The Big Show (6:22)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman vs Worlds Greatest Tag Team(c)
*Winners:* Worlds Greatest Tag Team (14:53)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Jamie Noble(c) vs Ultimo Dragon vs Spanky vs Matt Hardy
*Winner:* Jamie Noble (10:09)


*WWE Unforgiven 2003*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Goldberg (21:14)

*Last Man Standing Match*
Kane vs Shane McMahon
*Winner:* Kane (19:42)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam vs Christian(c)
*Winner:* Christian (19:03)

*Singles Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Randy Orton (18:47)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship Tables Match*
La Resistance(c) vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (10:17)

*Singles Match*
Scott Steiener vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (8:16)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Gail Kim vs Trish Stratus(c)
*Winner:* Trish Stratus (6:56)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE No Mercy 2003*

*WWE Championship*
Chris Benoit vs Brock Lesnar(c)
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (24:14)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* The Undertaker (18:28)

*WWE United States Championship*
John Cena vs Eddie Guerrero(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (13:27)

*Singles Match*
A-Train vs The Big Show
*Winner:* The Big Show (12:24)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Acolytes(c) vs The Basham Brothers
*Winners:* The Acolytes (9:24)

*Singles Match*
Rey Mysterio vs Matt Hardy
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (14:22)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman vs Tajiri(c)
*Winner:* Tajiri (11:40)


*WWE Survivor Series 2003*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg(c) vs Triple H
*Winner:* Goldberg (11:44)

*WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (14:10)

*Ambulance Match*
Kane vs Shane McMahon
*Winner:* Kane (13:34)

*Buried Alive Match*
Vince McMahon vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Vince McMahon (11:59)

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Team Angle:* Kurt Angle, John Cena, Rey Mysterio & Los Guerreros
vs
*Team Show:* The Big Show, Tajiri, A-Train & The Basham Brothers
*Winner:* Team Angle (15:15)

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Team Bischoff:* Chris Jericho, Christian, Scott Steiner, Randy Orton & Mark Henry
vs
*Team Austin:* Shawn Michaels, Booker T, Rob Van Dam & The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* Team Bischoff (27:27)



*WWE Armageddon 2003*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Kane vs Goldberg(c)
*Winner:* Goldberg (19:28)

*Singles Match*
Triple H vs Booker T
*Winner:* Triple H (9:37)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Randy Orton (17:59)

*Singles Match*
Batista vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (12:28)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship 4 Way TLC Match*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs Chris Jericho & Christian vs La Resistance vs Val Venis & Lance Storm
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (18:48)

*Singles Match*
Scott Steiner vs Mark Henry
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (7:10)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Molly Holly(c) vs Lita
*Winner:* Molly Holly (4:23)


----------



## Boygirl

CMPunkFan18 said:


> *Singles Match*
> Triple H vs Booker T
> *Winner:* Triple H (9:37)


Wow, so you want Triple H to bury Booker T three times, eh?

- Wrestlemania 19
- Armageddon 2003
- Summerslam 2007


----------



## CMPunkFan18

Boygirl said:


> Wow, so you want Triple H to bury Booker T three times, eh?
> 
> - Wrestlemania 19
> - Armageddon 2003
> - Summerslam 2007


Well its not like that would matter anyway. Wrestlemania 19 wasnt a burial at all really, and hypothetically Armageddon 2003 wouldnt be. I just think it wouldnt of mattered at all.

*WWE Backlash 2004*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Triple H
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (20:08)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (14:25)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship Hardcore Match*
Randy Orton(c) vs Cactus Jack
*Winner:* Randy Orton (23:03)

*Singles Match*
Edge vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Edge (9:29)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
La Resistance(c) vs Rosey & The Hurricane
*Winners:* Rosey & The Hurricane (7:02)

*Singles Match*
Chris Jericho vs Christian
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (11:12)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Lita vs Victoria(c)
*Winner:* Victoria (6:25)

*Singles Match*
Matt Hardy vs Shelton Benjamin
*Winner:* Shelton Benjamin (7:22)



*WWE Judgment Day 2004*

*WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs John Bradshaw Layfield
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (23:15)

*Singles Match*
Mordecai vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (11:25)

*WWE United States Championship*
John Cena(c) vs Booker T
*Winner:* John Cena (10:54)

*Singles Match*
Mark Jindrak vs Billy Gunn
*Winner:* Mark Jindrak (10:26)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Rob Van Dam & Rey Mysterio vs The Dudley Boyz(c)
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (15:19)

*Singles Match*
Rene Dupree vs Hardcore Holly
*Winner:* Rene Dupree (7:14)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Charlie Haas vs Chavo Guerrero(c)
*Winner:* Chavo Guerrero (7:47)


----------



## Boygirl

Wrestlemania 27
"Now or Never"

8. *Undertaker def. Sting*
- Sting will get his re-match in Summerslam and have a clean win.

7. *Kim Kardashian and Eve Torres def. Layla and Michelle McCool*
- I know, Kim will suck the wrestling aspect of the match but it'll be very entertaining nonetheless.
- During the match, Kim will have a mini-catfight and perform an impressive "tripping-pole" finisher.

6. WWE Championship
*The Miz (c) def. John Cena w/ special guest enforcer The Rock*

5. *Triple H def. CM Punk*
- His original match with Orton although great was not Wrestlemania-worthy for Punk's standards. 
- This will be built as a very political feud when the Nexus decides to go upwards in WWE's organizational chain. 

4. *Daniel Bryan def. Rey Mysterio*
- In the end, both men will shake hands.

3. Intercontinental Championship
*Wade Barrett (c) def. Kane*

2. *Randy Orton def. Alex Riley*
- Orton gives Riley an extra punt to the head after the pin.

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio def. Edge (c), and Christian*
- ADR wins the Rumble by eliminating Christian.
- This feud between Edge and Christian hasn't reached boiling point yet so it's not personal.
- At the end of the match, Edge tries to cheer Christian up but he refuses and gives him an Unprettier, officially ending their friendship.

DARK MATCH: Tag Team Championship
The Great Khali and Mark Henry def. Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel (c)
- This will be a comedic squash match obviously.

DARK MATCH: Battle Royale
Winner: The Big Show by last eliminating Kevin Nash​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Bad Blood 2004*

*Hell In A Cell Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Triple H
*Winner:* Triple H (47:25)

*World Heavyweight Championship 4 Way Elimination*
Edge vs Chris Jericho vs Kane vs Chris Benoit(c)
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (25:11)

*Singles Match*
Batista vs Tyson Tomko
*Winner:* Batista (7:20)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs Shelton Benjamin
*Winner:* Randy Orton (15:02)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Eugene & Maven vs La Resistance(c)
*Winners:* La Resistance (8:27)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Gail Kim vs Victoria(c)
*Winner:* Victoria (6:04)


*WWE Great American Bash 2004*

*WWE Championship Texas Bullrope Match*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs John Bradshaw Layfield
*Winner:* John Bradshaw Layfield (21:06)

*Casket Match*
Mordecai vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Mordecai (15:52)

*WWE Tag Team Championship Ladder Match*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs Rob Van Dam & Rey Mysterio
*Winners:* Rob Van Dam & Rey Mysterio (19:40)

*Singles Match*
Booker T vs Rene Rupree
*Winner:* Booker T (8:10)

*WWE United States Championship*
Luther Reigns vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (14:42)

*Singles Match*
Billy Gunn vs Kenzo Suzuki
*Winner:* Kenzo Suzuki (7:33)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Jamie Noble vs Chavo Guerrero(c)
*Winner:* Chavo Guerrero (12:36)


*WWE Venegeance 2004*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Batista
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (24:06)

*Singles Match*
Triple H vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (17:19)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs Edge
*Winner:* Edge (26:36)

*No Disqualification Match*
Kane vs Matt Hardy
*Winner:* Matt Hardy (10:34)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Tajiri & Rhyno vs La Resistance(c)
*Winners:* La Resistance (12:30)

*Singles Match*
Eugene vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Ric Flair (7:30)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Molly Holly vs Victoria(c)
*Winner:* Victoria (6:22)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Unforgiven 2004*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs Triple H
*Winner:* Randy Orton (24:45)

*No DQ Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Kane
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (18:02)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship Ladder Match*
Christian vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (22:29)

*Singles Match*
Ric Flair vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (15:05)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Victoria vs Trish Stratus(c)
*Winner:* Trish Stratus (8:21)

*Singles Match*
Batista vs William Regal
*Winner:* Batista (7:54)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Rhyno & Tajiri vs La Resistance(c)
*Winners:* La Resistance (9:40)


*WWE No Mercy 2004*

*WWE Championship Last Ride Match*
The Undertaker vs John Bradshaw Layfield(c)
*Winner:* John Bradshaw Layfield (20:01)

*Singles Match*
Kurt Angle vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (17:28)

*WWE United States Championship*
Booker T(c) vs John Cena
*Winner:* John Cena (15:07)

*Singles Match*
The Big Show vs Rene Dupree
*Winner:* The Big Show (10:32)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Rob Van Dam & Rey Mysterio(c) vs Luther Reigns & Mark Jindrak
*Winners:* Rob Van Dam & Rey Mysterio (13:13)

*6 Man Tag Tables Match*
The Dudleyz & Spike Dudley vs Charlie Haas, Rico & Nunzio
*Winners:* The Dudleyz & Spike (10:09)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman(c) vs Paul London
*Winner:* Billy Kidman (10:33)


*WWE Taboo Tuesday 2004*

*World Heavyweight Championship Steel Cage Match*
Ric Flair vs Randy Orton(c)
*Winner:* Randy Orton (14:05)

*Street Fight*
Triple H vs William Regal
*Winner:* Triple H (10:35)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Shelton Benjamin (10:55)

*Singles Match*
Edge vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Edge (9:22)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship 4 Way Elimination*
La Resistance(c) vs Christian & Tyson Tomko vs The Hurricane & Rosey vs Tajiri & Rhyno
*Winners:* La Resistance (16:15)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Muhammad Hassan vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Muhammad Hassan (8:00)

*WWE Womens Championship Fulfil Your Fantasy Battle Royal*
Trish Stratus(c) vs Molly Holly vs Stacy Keibler vs Victoria vs Gail Kim vs Jazz vs Nidia
*Winner:* Trish Stratus (4:33)

*Weapon Of Choice Match: Chain*
Kane vs Gene Snitksy
*Winner:* Gene Snitsky (10:17)


----------



## Boygirl

Royal Rumble 2013​Tagline: _Finally..._

5. WWE Championship 
*The Rock def. CM Punk (c)* 

4. 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
Winner: *Brock Lesnar* by last eliminating John Cena

3. *John Cena def. Big E. Langston*

2. Tag Team Championships
*Team Hell No (c) def. Team Rhodes Scholars*

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) def. The Big Show, Sheamus, and Brad Maddox*​


----------



## Boygirl

Boygirl said:


> Wrestlemania 27
> "Now or Never"
> 
> 8. *Undertaker def. Sting*
> - Sting will get his re-match in Summerslam and have a clean win.
> 
> 7. *Kim Kardashian and Eve Torres def. Layla and Michelle McCool*
> - I know, Kim will suck the wrestling aspect of the match but it'll be very entertaining nonetheless.
> - During the match, Kim will have a mini-catfight and perform an impressive "tripping-pole" finisher.
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *The Miz (c) def. John Cena w/ special guest enforcer The Rock*
> 
> 5. *Triple H def. CM Punk*
> - His original match with Orton although great was not Wrestlemania-worthy for Punk's standards.
> - This will be built as a very political feud when the Nexus decides to go upwards in WWE's organizational chain.
> 
> 4. *Daniel Bryan def. Rey Mysterio*
> - In the end, both men will shake hands.
> 
> 3. Intercontinental Championship
> *Wade Barrett (c) def. Kane*
> 
> 2. *Randy Orton def. Alex Riley*
> - Orton gives Riley an extra punt to the head after the pin.
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio def. Edge (c), and Christian*
> - ADR wins the Rumble by eliminating Christian.
> - This feud between Edge and Christian hasn't reached boiling point yet so it's not personal.
> - At the end of the match, Edge tries to cheer Christian up but he refuses and gives him an Unprettier, officially ending their friendship.
> 
> DARK MATCH: Tag Team Championship
> The Great Khali and Mark Henry def. Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel (c)
> - This will be a comedic squash match obviously.
> 
> DARK MATCH: Battle Royale
> Winner: The Big Show by last eliminating Kevin Nash​


In continuation...

Extreme Rules 2011

7. WWE Championship
*The Miz (c) def. John Cena* 
[Steel Cage Match]
- At the end of the match, just when Cena is about to escape the cage, Sting lands on top of the cage and hits Cena with his bat, giving Miz the win.
- Sting debuts his Joker gimmick.

6. Divas Championship
*Layla (c) def. Michelle McCool*

5. *CM Punk def. Triple H*
[Street Fight]
- Winner will possess control over Monday Night RAW. Loser leaves business.

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) def. Edge*
[Ladder Match]
- Christian once again screws Edge. 

3. *Kevin Nash def. Kane*
[Inferno Match]
- After this short theatric bout, Kane will have a long break before returning again as Masked Kane.

2. *R-Truth def. Randy Orton*
[Getto-style Street Fight]
- R-Truth blades Orton in the end.

1. United States Championship
*Daniel Bryan def. Sheamus (c)*
[Tables Match]
​


----------



## NO!

*Summerslam 2012*

Dolph Ziggler def. Chris Jericho

*Tag Team Title Match*
Kofi Kingston & Darren Young def. Titus O'neil & R Truth

**losing team breaks up, then chooses a random superstar from the roster as his next teammate, then in 4 weeks every single team breaks up and the tag titles become vacant**

*Yes vs. No Match*
Kane def. Daniel Bryan

**in order to win, you must get more people from the crowd to chant with you*

*WWE Title Match*
CM Punk defeats Big Show & John Cena after every single superstar interferes to help him win

*Shoe Match for the World Heavyweight Title*
Sheamus def. Alberto Del Rio

**Both competitors go back and forth with shots to the head using a shoe. Whoever gets knocked out first loses**

*Once in a Lifetime Main Event*
Triple H vs. Triple H

**if Triple H wins, he gets a 20 minute celebration right after the match. If Triple H loses, he gets 15 minutes of promo time after the match and a ceremony the next night on Raw for his great career**


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Survivor Series 2004*

*World Heavyweight Championship No Holds Barred*
Triple H vs Randy Orton(c)
*Winner:* Randy Orton (18:06)

*WWE Championship*
Rob Van Dam vs John Bradshaw Layfield(c)
*Winner:* John Bradshaw Layfield (14:43)

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Team Guerrero:* Eddie Guerrero, John Cena, The Undertaker, Big Show & Booker T
vs
*Team Angle:* Kurt Angle, Carlito, Mark Jindrak, Luther Reigns & Heidenreich
*Winners:* Team Guerrero (19:26)

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Team Jericho:* Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit, Shelton Benjamin, The Hurricane & Rosey
vs
*Team Edge:* Edge, Ric Flair, Batista, Snitsky & Christian
*Winners:* Team Edge (22:30)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Lita vs Trish Stratus(c)
*Winner:* Trish Stratus (4:44)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman(c) vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Billy Kidman (9:09)


*WWE Armageddon 2004*

*WWE Championship Fatal 4 Way*
John Bradshaw Layfield(c) vs The Undertaker vs Eddie Guerrero vs Booker T 
*Winner:* John Bradshaw Layfield (25:36)

*Singles Match*
Kurt Angle vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (15:33)

*WWE United States Championship*
Carlito vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (11:39)

*Singles Match*
Big Show vs Rene Dupree
*Winner:* Rene Dupree (7:28)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Basham Brothers vs Mark Jindrak & Luther Reigns(c)
*Winners:* Mark Jindrak & Luther Reigns (6:50)

*Singles Match*
Billy Kidman vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (10:10)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero(c) vs Paul London
*Winner:* Chavo Guerrero (6:38)


*WWE New Years Revolution 2005*

*World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber*
Randy Orton(c) vs Triple H vs Chris Jericho vs Batista vs Edge vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Triple H (30:55)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs Snitksy
*Winner:* Kane (11:38)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Muhammad Hassan vs Shelton Benjamin(c)
*Winner:* Shelton Benjamin (10:51)

*Singles Match*
Christian vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Christian (12:08)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Lita(c) vs Trish Stratus
*Winner:* Trish Stratus (5:46)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Eugene & William Regal(c) vs La Resistance
*Winners:* Eugene & William Regal (8:22)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Backlash 2005*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista(c) vs Triple H
*Winner:* Batista (16:26)

*Singles Match*
Muhammad Hassan vs Hulk Hogan
*Winner:* Muhammad Hassan (15:05)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Shelton Benjamin(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Shelton Benjamin (14:30)

*Last Man Standing Match*
Edge vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Edge (18:47)

*Singles Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (11:11)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Tajiri & William Regal(c) vs La Resistance
*Winners:* Tajiri & William Regal (8:55)


*WWE Judgment Day 2005*

*WWE Championship "I Quit" Match*
John Cena(c) vs John Bradshaw Layfield
*Winner:* John Cena (22:40)

*Singles Match*
Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (18:31)

*WWE United States Championship*
Booker T vs Carlito(c)
*Winner:* Carlito (14:09)

*Singles Match*
Kurt Angle vs Heidenreich
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (5:08)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM(c) vs Hardcore Holly & Charlie Haas
*Winners:* MNM (8:04)

*Singles Match*
Big Show vs Matt Morgan
*Winner:* Matt Morgan (4:41)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Paul London(c) vs Chavo Guerrero
*Winner:* Paul London (10:41)


*WWE Vengeance 2005*

*World Heavyweight Championship Hell In A Cell*
Triple H vs Batista(c)
*Winner:* Batista (26:55)

*WWE Championship*
Christian vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (15:20)

*Singles Match*
Edge vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Edge (10:11)

*Singles Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (30:11)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Carlito(c) vs Shelton Benjamin
*Winner:* Carlito (11:46)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (7:05)


----------



## Boygirl

Wrestlemania 24
Tagline: _The Biggest Wrestlemania Under the Sun_

9. WWE Championship
*John Cena def. Jeff Hardy (c)*
- Cena wins the Rumble.

8. *Floyd Mayweather def. Chris Jericho*
[No Disqualification Match]

7. *Shawn Michaels def. Ric Flair*
[Career Threatening Match]
- If Flair loses, he retires.

6. Tag Team Championship
*John Morrison and The Miz (c) def. Cody Rhodes and Hardcore Holly*

5. *The Undertaker def. Triple H*
[No Disqualification Match]

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge (c) def. Mr. Kennedy*
- Kennedy is a face at this point.

3. Women's Championship
*Mickie James def. Beth Phoenix (c)*

2. *Batista def. Randy Orton*

1. Money-in-the-Bank
*Shelton Benjamin def. CM Punk, Umaga, JBL, Matt Hardy, and MVP*
[6-Man Ladder Match]

DARK MATCH: ECW World Championship
*Mark Henry def. Chavo Guerrero (c) *

DARM MATCH: 20-Man Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale
Winner: *Mark Henry*​


----------



## Boygirl

NO! said:


> *Once in a Lifetime Main Event*
> Triple H vs. Triple H
> 
> **if Triple H wins, he gets a 20 minute celebration right after the match. If Triple H loses, he gets 15 minutes of promo time after the match and a ceremony the next night on Raw for his great career**


LOL, but sadly, that will happen again next Wrestlemania 


Summerslam 2012

Tagline: _A Perfect Storm_


8. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Brock Lesnar and John Cena*

7. Too Cool and Rikishi def. 3MB

6. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio def. Sheamus (c)*
[Street Fight]

5. United States Championship
*Antonio Cesaro def. Santino Marella (c)*

4. *The Big Show def. Brodus Clay*
[Stretcher Match] 
- This is a Grudge Match after Show injured Clay back in June during his heel turn.

3. Intercontinental Championship
*The Miz(c) def. Damien Sandow, Rey Mysterio, and Christian* 

2. *Daniel Bryan def. Kane*

1. *Dolph Ziggler def. Chris Jericho*​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Great American Bash 2005*

*World Heavyweight Championship vs Career*
Batista(c) vs Muhammad Hassan
*Winner:* Batista (19:47)

*Singles Match*
Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (15:39)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM(c) vs Super Crazy & Psychosis
*Winners:* MNM (8:04)

*Singles Match*
Christian vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (14:23)

*WWE United States Championship*
Booker T vs Orlando Jordan(c)
*Winner:* Booker T (7:45)

*Singles Match*
Chris Benoit vs John Bradshaw Layfield
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (11:52)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Juventud Guerrera vs Paul London(c)
*Winner:* Paul London (9:09)


*WWE Unforgiven 2005*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* John Cena (17:50)

*Singles Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Shelton Benjamin
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (16:44)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
The Hurricane & Rosey(c) vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch
*Winners:* Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (14:30)

*Steel Cage Match*
Edge vs Matt Hardy
*Winner:* Matt Hardy (21:33)

*Singles Match*
The Big Show vs Chris Masters
*Winner:* Chris Masters (8:50)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Carlito(c) vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Ric Flair (11:46)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Trish Stratus(c) vs Torrie Wilson
*Winner:* Trish Stratus (6:11)


*WWE No Mercy 2005*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista(c) vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Batista (18:40)

*Singles Match*
Christian vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Christian (12:24)

*WWE United States Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Mr.Kennedy
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (10:22)

*Casket Match*
Randy Orton vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Randy Orton (17:22)

*WWE Tag Team Championship 4 Way Elimination Match*
MNM(c) vs William Regal & Paul Burchill vs Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs The Mexicools
*Winners:* MNM (13:33)

*Single Match*
Bobby Lashley vs John Bradshaw Layfield
*Winner:* Bobby Lashley (6:30)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Juventud Guerrera vs Nunzio(c)
*Winner:* Juventud Guerrera (8:25)


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Invasion 2001 (a bit unrealistic but it would have been a great midway point in the alliance feud)

E+C vs Lance Storm and Justin Credible

Earl Hebner vs Nick Patrick

Billy Kidman vs X-Pac vs Tajiri

Ric Flair v Vince McMahon

Dudleys vs APA vs O'Haire/Palumbo

Scott Steiner vs Big Show

Rey Mysterio vs Jeff Hardy (hardcore title - ladder match)

Trish Stratus and Lita defeated Torrie Wilson and Stacy Keibler (Bra and Panties)

Alliance (Booker T, Goldberg, RVD, DDP, Rhyno) vs WWF (Austin, Undertaker, Kane, Angle, Jericho)
(NWO debut at end of show attacking Austin and spray painting NWO on his back)


----------



## NO!

I'll do one also

*Invasion*

*Elimination Tables Match* (10:10)
Edge & Christian def. Lance Storm & Mike Awesome

*Intercontinental Title Match* (14:00)
Chris Benoit def. William Regal

Tajiri def. Tazz (8:00)

Rey Mysterio def. Eddie Guerrero (16:00)

*Street Fight* (10:00)
Raven def. Mick Foley

*Cruiserweight Title Match* (11:00)
Billy Kidman def. X Pac

*WWF Hardcore Title Match* (12:24)
Rob Van Dam def. Jeff Hardy

*Inaugural Brawl* (29:03)
Alliance (Booker T, Diamond Dallas Page, Goldberg, Dudley Boyz) def. Team WWF (Stone Cold, Chris Jericho, Undertaker, Kane, Kurt Angle)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Taboo Tuesday 2005*

*WWE Championship Last Man Standing Match*
John Cena(c) vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* John Cena (16:42)

*Tag Team Street Fight*
Vader & Goldust vs Batista & Shawn Michaels
*Winners:* Batista & Shawn Michaels (13:46)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship Steel Cage Match*
Ric Flair(c) vs Triple H
*Winner:* Ric Flair (23:47)

*Singles Match*
Mankind vs Carlito
*Winner:* Mankind (7:22)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Big Show & Kane vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch
*Winners:* Big Show & Kane (7:59)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Rey Mysterio, Matt Hardy & Shelton Benjamin vs Christian, John Bradshaw Layfield & Chris Masters
*Winners:* Rey Mysterio, Matt Hardy & Shelton Benjamin (11:21)

*WWE Womens Championship Fulfill Your Fantasy Battle Royal*
Trish Stratus(c) vs Ashley Massaro vs Mickie James vs Maria vs Candice Michelle vs Victoria
*Winner:* Trish Stratus (5:23)


*WWE Armageddon 2005*

*World Heavyweight Championship Triple Threat*
William Regal vs Batista(c) vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Batista (10:37)

*Hell In A Cell Match*
The Undertaker vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* The Undertaker (30:31)

*WWE United States Championship Match 4 of Best of 7 Series*
Booker T vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (20:09)

*Singles Match*
Matt Hardy vs John Bradshaw Layfield
*Winner:* John Bradshaw Layfield (6:44)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Kid Kash vs Juventud Guerrera(c)
*Winner:* Kid Kash (8:25)

*Singles Match*
Paul Burchill vs Bobby Lashley
*Winner:* Bobby Lashley (3:38)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM(c) vs The Mexicools
*Winners:* MNM (7:55)


*WWE New Years Revolution 2006*

*WWE Championship Money In The Bank Cash In*
John Cena(c) vs Edge
*Winner:* Edge (1:46)

*WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match*
John Cena(c) vs Kane vs Kurt Angle vs Carlito vs Chris Masters vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* John Cena (28:22)

*Singles Match*
Triple H vs Shelton Benjamin
*Winner:* Triple H (16:11)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Gregory Helms vs Ric Flair(c)
*Winner:* Ric Flair (11:30)

*Singles Match*
Edge vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Edge (12:22)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Mickie James vs Trish Stratus(c)
*Winner:* Trish Stratus (7:18)

*Tag Team Bra & Panties Match*
Ashley & Maria vs Torrie Wilson & Candice Michelle
*Winners:* Torrie Wilson & Candice Michelle (7:17)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Backlash 2006*

*WWE Championship Last Man Standing Match*
Triple H vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (17:33)

*No Holds Barred Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Shane McMahon
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (19:57)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship/Money In The Bank Briefcase Winner Take All*
Shelton Benjamin(c) vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (18:42)

*Singles Match*
Edge vs Carlito
*Winner:* Edge (9:58)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Mickie James(c) vs Trish Stratus
*Winner:* Trish Stratus by DQ (4:03)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs The Big Show
*Winner:* No Contest (9:30)

*Singles Match*
Umaga vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Umaga (3:29)


*WWE Judgment Day 2006*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Kurt Angle vs Rey Mysterio(c)
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (19:56)

*Street Fight*
The Undertaker vs Mark Henry
*Winner:* Mark Henry (11:00)

*2006 King of the Ring Final*
Booker T vs Bobby Lashley
*Winner:* Booker T (9:15)

*Singles Match*
Finlay vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (21:10)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs MNM(c)
*Winners:* Paul London & Brian Kendrick (13:43)

*Singles Match*
Matt Hardy vs John Bradshaw Layfield
*Winner:* Matt Hardy (8:31)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Gregory Helms(c) vs Super Crazy
*Winner:* Gregory Helms (9:55)


*WWE Vengeance 2006*

*WWE Championship*
Edge vs Rob Van Dam(c)
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (17:55)

*Singles Match*
Randy Orton vs Kurt Angle
*Winner:* Randy Orton (12:45)

*3 on 3 Elimination Extreme Rules Match*
John Cena, Triple H & Shawn Michaels vs Mick Foley, Tommy Dreamer & Sabu
*Winners:* John Cena, Triple H & Shawn Michaels (17:48)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Johnny Nitro vs Carlito(c)
*Winner:* Johnny Nitro (12:09)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs Umaga
*Winner:* Umaga (7:07)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship 4 Way Elimination*
Kenny & Nicky(c) vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas vs The Sandman & Justin Credible
*Winners:* Kenny & Nicky (14:10)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Mickie James(c) vs Lita
*Winner:* Mickie James (4:37)


----------



## Boygirl

Wrestlemania 22​Tagline: _Big Time!_

9. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Undertaker def. Batista (c)*
- Taker won the Rumble by eliminating Triple H last.
- The contingency is what if Batista did not get himself injured in 2005.

8. *Bret Hart def. Mr. McMahon*
[Street Fight]

7. WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Triple H, and Edge*

6. *Kurt Angle def. Mark Henry*

5. Women's Championship
*Mickie James def. Trish Stratus (c)*

4. *Shawn Michaels def. Randy Orton*

3. Money In the Bank
*Rob Van Dam def. Rey Mysterio, Shelton Benjamin, Matt Hardy, Booker T, and Ric Flair * 
[6-Man Ladder Match]

2. Tag Team Championship
*Kane and the Big Show def. Carlito and Chris Masters (c)*

1. United States Championship
*Chris Benoit (c) def. JBL*

DARK MATCH: Cruiserweight Championship
*Gregory Helms (c) def. Chavo Guerrero*

DARK MATCH: 20-Man Over-the-to-rope Battle Royale
*Winner: Bobby Lashley*​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Unforgiven 2006*

*WWE Championship TLC Match*
Edge(c) vs John Cena
*Winner:* John Cena (25:28)

*Singles Match*
Jeff Hardy vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Randy Orton (13:41)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship Triple Threat*
Carlito vs Shelton Benjamin vs Johnny Nitro(c)
*Winner:* Johnny Nitro (12:36)

*3 on 2 Handicap Hell In A Cell Match*
The McMahons & The Big Show vs D-Generation X
*Winners:* D-Generation X (25:04)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Lita(c) vs Trish Stratus
*Winner:* Trish Stratus (11:34)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs Umaga
*Winner:* Double Countout (7:03)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Kenny & Nicky(c) vs The Sandman & Sabu
*Winners:* Kenny & Nicky (9:59)


*WWE No Mercy 2006*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
King Booker(c) vs Bobby Lashley
*Winner:* King Booker (14:52)

*Singles Match*
Mr.Kennedy vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Mr.Kennedy by DQ (18:34)

*WWE United States Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs William Regal
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (11:16)

*Singles Match*
Finlay vs Batista
*Winner:* Batista (11:10)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
KC James & Idol Stevens vs Paul London & Brian Kendrick
*Winners:* Paul London & Brian Kendrick (9:35)

*Debut Match*
Rey Mysterio vs Montel Vontavious Porter
*Winner:* Montel Vontavious Porter (7:28)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Matt Hardy vs Gregory Helms(c)
*Winner:* Matt Hardy by DQ (13:07)


*WWE Cyber Sunday 2006*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs Carlito
*Winner:* John Cena (21:05)

*Singles Match (Losers of WWE Championship Poll)*
Umaga vs Shelton Benjamin
*Winner:* Umaga (8:39)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Johnny Nitro vs Jeff Hardy(c)
*Winner:* Jeff Hardy (13:21)

*Tag Team Match Special Referee: Eric Bischoff*
Rated RKO vs D-Generation X
*Winners:* Rated RKO (18:11)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Ric Flair & Dusty Rhodes vs Kenny & Nicky(c)
*Winners:* Ric Flair & Dusty Rhodes (6:55)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Lita vs Mickie James
*Winner:* Lita (8:07)

*Tag Team Tables Match for NO.1 Cont. to WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Cryme Tyme vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch
*Winners:* Cryme Tyme (4:28)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Survivor Series 2006*

*WWE Championship Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Carlito vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (12:31)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
King Booker(c) vs Batista
*Winner:* Batista (13:58)

*ECW World Championship*
The Big Show(c) vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* The Big Show (8:19)

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Team DX:* Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & CM Punk
vs
*Team Rated RKO:* Randy Orton, Edge, Umaga, Gregory Helms & Mike Knox
*Winners:* Team DX (13:30)

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Team Deadman:* The Undertaker, Chris Benoit, Kane, Bobby Lashley & Sabu
vs
*Team Kennedy:* Mr.Kennedy, Finlay, Test, Johnny Nitro & Montel Vontavious Porter
*Winners:* Team Kennedy (13:35)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Lita(c) vs Mickie James
*Winner:* Mickie James (8:18)


*WWE Armageddon 2006*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Finlay vs Batista(c)
*Winner:* Batista (16:29)

*Last Ride Match*
Mr.Kennedy vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (19:08)

*WWE Tag Team Championship 4 Way Ladder Match*
Paul London & Brian Kendrick(c) vs The Hardyz vs MNM vs William Regal & Dave Taylor
*Winners:* Paul London & Brian Kendrick (20:13)

*Singles Match*
King Booker vs The Boogeyman
*Winner:* The Boogeyman by Countout (5:51)

*Inferno Match*
Kane vs Montel Vontavious Porter
*Winner:* Kane (8:14)

*WWE United States Champion vs WWE Cruiserweight Champion (US Title on the line)*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Gregory Helms(c)
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (12:14)

*Singles Match*
The Miz vs Chavo Guerrero
*Winner:* Chavo Guerrero (2:51)


*WWE New Years Revolution 2007*

*WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match*
John Cena(c) vs Umaga vs Carlito vs Chris Masters vs Ric Flair vs Shelton Benjamin
*Winner:* John Cena (27:16)

*Tag Team Match*
Rated RKO vs D-Generation X
*Winners:* No Contest (23:20)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship Steel Cage Match*
Johnny Nitro vs Jeff Hardy(c)
*Winner:* Jeff Hardy (18:14)

*Singles Match*
Kenny Dykstra vs Super Crazy
*Winner:* Kenny Dykstra (6:58)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Victoria vs Mickie James(c)
*Winner:* Mickie James (7:49)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Cryme Tyme vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch(c)
*Winners:* Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (14:41)


----------



## Boygirl

Boygirl said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Extreme Rules 2011
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *The Miz (c) def. John Cena*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> - At the end of the match, just when Cena is about to escape the cage, Sting lands on top of the cage and hits Cena with his bat, giving Miz the win.
> - Sting debuts his Joker gimmick.
> 
> 6. Divas Championship
> *Layla (c) def. Michelle McCool*
> 
> 5. *CM Punk def. Triple H*
> [Street Fight]
> - Winner will possess control over Monday Night RAW. Loser leaves business.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) def. Edge*
> [Ladder Match]
> - Christian once again screws Edge.
> 
> 3. *Kevin Nash def. Kane*
> [Inferno Match]
> - After this short theatric bout, Kane will have a long break before returning again as Masked Kane.
> 
> 2. *R-Truth def. Randy Orton*
> [Getto-style Street Fight]
> - R-Truth blades Orton in the end.
> 
> 1. United States Championship
> *Daniel Bryan def. Sheamus (c)*
> [Tables Match]​


In continuation...

Over the Limit 2011

8. WWE Championship
*CM Punk def. Rey Mysterio (c)*
- Rey defeated The Miz on Raw to win the WWE Title. 
- Punk defeated John Cena by cheating to become the #1 Contender. 

7. *Christian def. Edge by disqualification*
- Edge used a steel chair against Christian.

6. *Kelly Kelly and Eve Torres def. The Bella Twins *

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) def. Randy Orton *
- Orton defeated Christian to become the #1 Contender.

4. *The Big Show def. Dolph Ziggler*

3. *The Miz def. Alex Riley*

2. United States Championship
*Daniel Bryan (c) def. Tyson Kidd *

1. Tag Team Championship
*John Cena and Zack Ryder def. Mason Ryan and Michael McGillicutty (c)*​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Backlash 2007*

*WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels vs John Cena(c)
*Winner;* John Cena (19:21)

*World Heavyweight Championship Last Man Standing Match*
The Undertaker(c) vs Batista
*Winner:* DRAW (20:23)

*ECW World Championship No Holds Barred*
Vince McMahon vs Bobby Lashley(c)
*Winner:* Vince McMahon (15:45)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
The Hardyz(c) vs Rated RKO
*Winners:* The Hardyz (15:18)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Melina(c) vs Mickie James
*Winner:* Melina (9:02)

*WWE United States Championship*
MVP vs Chris Benoit(c)
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (13:10)


*WWE Judgment Day 2007*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs Randy Orton vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* John Cena (15:02)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs Batista
*Winner:* Batista (14:37)

*ECW World Championship*
Vince McMahon(c) vs Bobby Lashley
*Winner:* Bobby Lashley (1:13)

*Singles Match*
William Regal vs CM Punk
*Winner:* CM Punk (16:50)

*WWE United States Championship 2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Chris Benoit(c) vs MVP
*Winner:* MVP (12:46)

*Singles Match*
Carlito vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Carlito (15:34)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs The Hardyz(c)
*Winners:* The Hardyz (10:15)


*WWE One Night Stand 2007*

*WWE Championship Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Chris Masters vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (16:10)

*World Heavyweight Championship Steel Cage*
Batista vs Edge(c)
*Winner:* Edge (15:39)

*Stretcher Match*
Randy Orton vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner:* Rob Van Dam (14:31)

*ECW World Championship Street Fight*
Vince McMahon vs Bobby Lashley(c)
*Winner:* Bobby Lashley (12:23)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship Ladder Match*
Worlds Greatest Tag Team vs The Hardyz(c)
*Winners:* The Hardyz (17:17)

*Lumberjack Match*
Kane vs Mark Henry
*Winner:* Mark Henry (7:18)

*5 Way Tables Elimination for No.1 Cont. to ECW World Championship*
Marcus Cor Von vs Elijah Burke vs CM Punk vs The Sandman vs Tommy Dreamer
*Winner:* Marcus Cor Von (9:07)


----------



## Boygirl

Boygirl said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Over the Limit 2011
> 
> 8. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk def. Rey Mysterio (c)*
> - Rey defeated The Miz on Raw to win the WWE Title.
> - Punk defeated John Cena by cheating to become the #1 Contender.
> 
> 7. *Christian def. Edge by disqualification*
> - Edge used a steel chair against Christian.
> 
> 6. *Kelly Kelly and Eve Torres def. The Bella Twins *
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) def. Randy Orton *
> - Orton defeated Christian to become the #1 Contender.
> 
> 4. *The Big Show def. Dolph Ziggler*
> 
> 3. *The Miz def. Alex Riley*
> 
> 2. United States Championship
> *Daniel Bryan (c) def. Tyson Kidd *
> 
> 1. Tag Team Championship
> *John Cena and Zack Ryder def. Mason Ryan and Michael McGillicutty (c)*​


In continuation...

Money in the Bank 2011

7. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Rey Mysterio*
[Ladder Match]

6. Divas Championship
*Eve Torres def. Kelly Kelly, and Layla (c)*

5. Money in the Bank Briefcase (WWE Championship)
*John Morrision def. John Cena, The Big Show, The Miz, R-Truth, and David Otunga*
[6-Man Ladder Match]
- Sting once again interferes John Cena, costing him the near win.

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge def. Alberto del Rio (c)*
- Edge cashes in his MITB briefcase.

3. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) def. Randy Orton*

2. *Sheamus def. Mark Henry via disqualification*

1. Money in the Bank Briefcase (World Heavyweight Championship)
*Edge def. Daniel Bryan, Ted DiBiase, Wade Barrett, Cody Rhodes, and Dolph Ziggler*
[6-Man Ladder Match]​


----------



## Boygirl

Boygirl said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Money in the Bank 2011
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Rey Mysterio*
> [Ladder Match]
> 
> 6. Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres def. Kelly Kelly, and Layla (c)*
> 
> 5. Money in the Bank Briefcase (WWE Championship)
> *John Morrision def. John Cena, The Big Show, The Miz, R-Truth, and David Otunga*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> - Sting once again interferes John Cena, costing him the near win.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge def. Alberto del Rio (c)*
> - Edge cashes in his MITB briefcase.
> 
> 3. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) def. Randy Orton*
> 
> 2. *Mark Henry def. Sheamus*
> 
> 1. Money in the Bank Briefcase (World Heavyweight Championship)
> *Edge def. Daniel Bryan, Ted DiBiase, Wade Barrett, Cody Rhodes, and Dolph Ziggler*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]​


In continuation...

Summerslam 2011

Tagline: _Beat the Heat_

8. *John Cena fought Sting to a no contest*
- Kevin Nash first interferes but Cena easily takes him out. Triple H then enters the ring as Cena thinks he's going to take Nash and Sting down. The Game turns heel and proceeds to assault Cena and give him a pedigree. As the three men continue to beat down Cena, Mr. McMahon arrives and joins the celebration, as a new faction is established. This truly signifies a classic nWo-WCW angle.

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Christian def. Edge (c)*
[TLC Match]
- Edge's back gets severely injured. He decides to retire the night after.

6. Divas Championship
*Eve Torres (c) def. Beth Phoenix*
- This is Phoenix' grudge match after her injury earlier this year.

5. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. John Morrison*
- JoMo cashes in his MITB briefcase.
- Punk counters JoMo's finisher to an Anaconda Vice. JoMo taps out after a rather long struggle.
- This solidifies Punk as a strong heel champ which is rare in today's world.

4. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. The Big Show*

3. #1 Contender for the World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry def. Sheamus*
[Street Fight]

2. *Cody Rhodes def. Booker T*
- This is Booker's first singles match since 2007.

1. Intercontinental Championship
*Skip Sheffield def. Kofi Kingston (c)*​


----------



## Boygirl

Boygirl said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Summerslam 2011
> 
> Tagline: _Beat the Heat_
> 
> 8. *John Cena fought Sting to a no contest*
> - Kevin Nash first interferes but Cena easily takes him out. Triple H then enters the ring as Cena thinks he's going to take Nash and Sting down. The Game turns heel and proceeds to assault Cena and give him a pedigree. As the three men continue to beat down Cena, Mr. McMahon arrives and joins the celebration, as a new faction is established. This truly signifies a classic nWo-WCW angle.
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Christian def. Edge (c)*
> [TLC Match]
> - Edge's back gets severely injured. He decides to retire the night after.
> 
> 6. Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres (c) def. Beth Phoenix*
> - This is Phoenix' grudge match after her injury earlier this year.
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. John Morrison*
> - JoMo cashes in his MITB briefcase.
> - Punk counters JoMo's finisher to an Anaconda Vice. JoMo taps out after a rather long struggle.
> - This solidifies Punk as a strong heel champ which is rare in today's world.
> 
> 4. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. The Big Show*
> 
> 3. #1 Contender for the World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mark Henry def. Sheamus*
> [Street Fight]
> 
> 2. *Cody Rhodes def. Booker T*
> - This is Booker's first singles match since 2007.
> 
> 1. Intercontinental Championship
> *Skip Sheffield def. Kofi Kingston (c)*​


In continuation...

Night of Champions 2011

7. WWE Championship
*Sting def. John Cena, and CM Punk (c)*
- Cena is still bleeding and has already been weakened from the beating he took a while ago.
- Sting cheats by hitting Punk with a baseball bat while the referee was down.

6. Tag Team Championship 
*The Miz and R-Truth def. Rey Myterio and Sin Cara (c)
*
5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry (c) def. Christian, Randy Orton, and Sheamus*
- Christian lost the WHC to Henry on Smackdown prior to NOC.

4. *Triple H def. Zack Ryder*
- After the match, Trips tries to hit Ryder with a sledgehammer but Cena runs into the ring to save his friend. Nash then comes in to deliver a Jackknife Powerbomb to Cena. Trips then hits Cena with the sledgehammer to the head, leaving Cena to bleed a lot.

3. Intercontinental Championship
*Skip Sheffield (c) def. Chris Masters*

2. Divas Championship
*Beth Phoenix def. Eve Torres (c)*

1. United States Championship
*Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Jack Swagger*
- Swagger just turned face prior to the match.​


----------



## Sin City Saint

I'm thinking just Main Events (and I can't think of all of them but a few I'd have booked differently...)...

WrestleMania 23: Shawn Michaels wins WWE Title.

WrestleMania 25: Randy Orton wins WWE Title.

SummerSlam 2010: Nexus wins.

Survivor Series 2010: Wade Barrett wins WWE Title. 

WreslteMania 29: Cena turns heel to win WWE Title (I don't even like Cena but I'd be way more cool with him winning the title again if he turned heel).


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE The Great American Bash 2007*

*WWE Championship*
Bobby Lashley vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (14:52)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Kane vs Batista
*Winner:* Kane (12:04)

*Texas Bullrope Match*
Randy Orton vs Dusty Rhodes
*Winner:* Randy Orton (10:40)

*ECW World Championship*
CM Punk vs John Morrison(c)
*Winner;* John Morrison (9:50)

*WWE United States Championship*
Matt Hardy vs MVP(c)
*Winner:* MVP (12:55)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Umaga(c) vs Jeff Hardy
*Winner:* Umaga (11:20)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Jamie Noble vs Chavo Guerrero(c)
*Winner:* Chavo Guerrero (8:29)



*WWE Unforgiven 2007*

*WWE Championship Fatal 4 Way*
John Cena(c) vs Carlito vs Randy Orton vs Triple H
*winner:* John Cena (17:52)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Mark Henry vs Batista(c)
*Winner:* Batista (10:01)

*Singles Match*
Rey Mysterio vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (11:25)

*ECW World Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs Elijah Burke
*Winner:* CM Punk (11:52)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch(c) vs Paul London & Brian Kendrick
*winners:* Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (10:48)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Beth Phoenix vs Candice Michelle(c)
*Winner:* Candice Michelle (7:17)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Deuce N Domino vs Matt Hardy & MVP(c)
*Winners:* Matt Hardy & MVP (9:19)


*WWE No Mercy 2007*

*WWE Championship Last Man Standing Match*
Triple H vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Randy Orton (20:25)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista(c) vs Finlay vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Batista (14:47)

*Singles Match*
Jeff Hardy vs Mr.Kennedy
*Winner:* Mr.Kennedy (11:06)

*ECW World Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs Umaga
*winner:* CM Punk (10:37)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Candice Michelle(c) vs Beth Phoenix
*Winner:* Beth Phoenix (4:32)

*WWE World Tag Team Championship*
Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch(c)
*Winners:* Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (8:05)

*WWE United States Championship*
Matt Hardy vs MVP(c)
*Winner:* MVP (10:33)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Cyber Sunday 2007*

*World Heavyweight Championship Special Referee: Steve Austin*
The Undertaker vs Batista(c)
*Winner:* Batista (17:22)

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs Jeff Hardy
*Winner:* Randy Orton (15:53)

*Singles Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Mr.Kennedy
*Winner:* Mr.Kennedy (9:05)

*Street Fight*
Umaga vs Triple H
*Winner:* Triple H (17:21)

*ECW World Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs The Miz
*Winner:* CM Punk (8:48)

*WWE United States Championship*
Rey Mysterio vs MVP(c)
*Winner:* MVP (6:38)

*Triple Threat Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Kane vs Mark Henry vs Finlay
*Winner:* Mark Henry (9:41)


*WWE Armageddon 2007*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge vs The Undertaker vs Batista(c)
*Winner:* Edge (18:00)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho by DQ (15:05)

*4 Corners Elimination for WWE Championship Match at Royal Rubmle*
Jeff Hardy vs Mr.Kennedy vs Triple H vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Jeff Hardy (25:42)

*ECW Championship*
Mark Henry vs CM Punk(c)
*Winner:* CM Punk (10:33)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Mickie James vs Beth Phoenix(c)
*Winner:* Beth Phoenix (4:45)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs Finlay
*Winner:* Kane (6:02)

*WWE United States Championship*
MVP(c) vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* MVP (11:29)


*WWE Backlash 2008*

*WWE Championship 4 Way Elimination*
Randy Orton(c) vs Triple H vs John Cena vs JBL
*Winner:* Triple H (28:11)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge vs The Undertaker(c)
*Winner:* The Undertaker (18:23)

*Singles Match*
Batista vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (14:59)

*WWE United States Championship*
Matt Hardy vs MVP(c)
*Winner:* Matt Hardy (11:24)

*Singles Match*
Chris Jericho vs The Big Show
*Winner:* The Big Show (8:05)

*ECW Championship*
John Morrison vs Kane(c)
*Winner:* Kane (8:49)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Mickie James vs Beth Phoenix(c)
*Winner:* Beth Phoenix (6:31)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Judgment Day 2008*

*WWE Championship*
John Bradshaw Layfield vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Triple H (17:11)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker vs Edge
*Winner:* The Undertaker (16:15)

*Singles Match*
John Cena vs Santino Marella
*Winner:* John Cena (9:12)

*Singles Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (15:56)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Mickie James(c) vs Melina vs Beth Phoenix
*Winner:* Mickie James (4:41)

*Singles Match*
Carlito vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Randy Orton (10:03)

*Singles Match*
MVP vs Jeff Hardy
*Winner:* Jeff Hardy (9:42)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Miz & John Morrison(c) vs Kane & CM Punk
*Winners:* Kane & CM Punk (7:12)


*WWE One Night Stand 2008*

*World Heavyweight Championship TLC Match*
Edge vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Edge (23:50)

*WWE Championship Last Man Standing Match*
John Bradshaw Layfield vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Triple H (13:15)

*Stretcher Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Batista
*Winner:* Batista (17:00)

*First Blood Match*
John Cena vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* John Cena (12:30)

*ECW Championship 5 Way Elimination Tables Match*
Kane(c) vs The Big Show vs CM Punk vs John Morrison vs Tommy Dreamer
*Winner:* Kane (10:35)

*I Quit Match*
Melina vs Beth Phoenix
*Winner:* Beth Phoenix (9:14)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Jeff Hardy vs Umaga
*Winner:* Jeff Hardy (9:27)


*WWE The Great American Bash 2008*

*WWE Championship*
Edge vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Triple H (16:48)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs Batista
*Winner:* CM Punk (11:10)

*Singles Match*
Mr.Kennedy vs Umaga
*Winner:* Mr.Kennedy (11:38)

*Singles Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (18:18)

*WWE United States Championship*
Matt Hardy(c) vs Shelton Benjamin
*Winner:* Shelton Benjamin (9:33)

*Parking Lot Brawl*
John Cena vs JBL
*Winner:* JBL (14:36)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
John Morrison & The Miz(c) vs Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder
*Winners:* Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder (9:05)


----------



## Boygirl

Boygirl said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Night of Champions 2011
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *Sting def. John Cena, and CM Punk (c)*
> - Cena is still bleeding and has already been weakened from the beating he took a while ago.
> - Sting cheats by hitting Punk with a baseball bat while the referee was down.
> 
> 6. Tag Team Championship
> *The Miz and R-Truth def. Rey Myterio and Sin Cara (c)
> *
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mark Henry (c) def. Christian, Randy Orton, and Sheamus*
> - Christian lost the WHC to Henry on Smackdown prior to NOC.
> 
> 4. *Triple H def. Zack Ryder*
> - After the match, Trips tries to hit Ryder with a sledgehammer but Cena runs into the ring to save his friend. Nash then comes in to deliver a Jackknife Powerbomb to Cena. Trips then hits Cena with the sledgehammer to the head, leaving Cena to bleed a lot.
> 
> 3. Intercontinental Championship
> *Skip Sheffield (c) def. Chris Masters*
> 
> 2. Divas Championship
> *Beth Phoenix def. Eve Torres (c)*
> 
> 1. United States Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Jack Swagger*
> - Swagger just turned face prior to the match.​


In continuation...

Hell in a Cell 2011

Tagline: _John Cena Goes to Hell
_


8. *Triple H def. John Cena*
[Hell in a Cell]
- This is a grudge match.
- The Game gets a clean win after a pedigree on the steel steps.
- Cena gets injured and is reported to be out of action for 3 months.

7. *The Big Show def. Kevin Nash*
- Masked Kane makes a surprise return and chokeslams Show.

6. *Christian def. The Great Khali*
- This is a comedic angle. For 3 consecutive weeks, Khali has been beating Punk with ease. Now, Christian wants revenge to prove to the world that he is once again a "main-event material".

5. WWE Championship
*CM Punk def. Sting (c)*
[Hell in a Cell]
- Punk turns face following his lost in NOC. He quits the Nexus the night after and begins his first pipebomb on the McMahon family and the "old guys" who are still hogging the spotlight.

4. Divas Championship
*Beth Phoenix (c) def. Maryse *

3. *Randy Orton def. Wade Barrett*

2. Tag Team Championship
*The Miz and R-Truth (c) def. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara*
- Cara betrays Mysterio in the end by attempting to remove his mask but fails as Mysterio gives him a 619 instead.

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry def. Sheamus*
[Hell in a Cell]​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE No Mercy 2008*

*World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (22:20)

*WWE Championship*
Jeff Hardy vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Triple H (15:02)

*Singles Match*
Batista vs Kane
*Winner:* Batista (10:10)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio vs Santino Marella(c)
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio by DQ (5:18)

*Singles Match*
MVP vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (10:04)

*ECW Championship*
Mark Henry vs Matt Hardy(c)
*Winner:* Matt Hardy (8:08)

*Singles Match*
CM Punk vs JBL
*Winner:* CM Punk (6:40)


*WWE Cyber Sunday 2008*

*World Heavyweight Championship Special Referee: Stone Cold*
Batista vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Batista (16:06)

*WWE Championship Triple Threat*
MVP vs Jeff Hardy vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Triple H (14:37)

*Last Man Standing Match*
The Undertaker vs The Big Show
*Winner:* The Undertaker (18:23)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship Street Fight*
Rey Mysterio vs Santino Marella(c)
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (9:17)

*ECW Championship*
Evan Bourne vs Matt Hardy(c)
*Winner:* Matt Hardy (10:01)

*WWE Tag Team Championship Tables Match*
Cryme Tyme vs The Miz & John Morrison(c)
*Winners:* John Morrison & The Miz (9:22)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
CM Punk, Kofi Kingston & Jamie Noble vs Legacy & William Regal
*Winners:* CM Punk, Kofi Kingston & Jamie Noble (8:06)


*WWE Survivor Series 2008*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (20:19)

*WWE Championship*
Triple H(c) vs Edge
*Winner:* Edge (15:21)

*Casket Match*
MVP vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* MVP (12:45)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Mickie James vs Beth Phoenix(c)
*Winner:* Beth Phoenix (7:39)

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Team Batista:* Batista, John Cena, Rey Mysterio & Cryme Tyme
vs
*Team Orton:* Randy Orton, William Regal, The Brian Kendrick, Cody Rhodes & Ted DiBiase
*Winner:* Team Orton (18:19)

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Team JBL:* JBL, The Big Show, Kane, The Miz & John Morrison
vs
*Team Michaels:* Shawn Michaels, Kofi Kingston, Matt Hardy, R-Truth & Shelton Benjamin
*Winners:* Team Michaels (18:13)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Armageddon 2008*

*WWE Championship*
Edge(c) vs Jeff Hardy vs Triple H
*Winner:* Jeff Hardy (17:19)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (12:43)

*Singles Match*
Batista vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Batista (16:41)

*ECW World Championship*
Finlay vs Matt Hardy(c)
*Winner:* Matt Hardy (9:38)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Victoria vs Michelle McCool(c)
*Winner:* Michelle McCool (4:33)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk
*Winner:* CM Punk (12:15)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
John Morrison & The Miz(c) vs Kofi Kingston & Jamie Noble(c)
*Winners:* John Morrison & The Miz (9:02)


*WWE Backlash 2009*

*World Heavyweight Championship Last Man Standing Match*
Edge vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* Edge (26:24)

*WWE Championship Triple Threat*
Batista vs Randy Orton vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Randy Orton (20:50)

*Singles Match*
Ricky Steamboat vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (12:32)

*Tag Team Street Fight*
Shane McMahon & CM Punk vs Cody Rhodes & Ted DiBiase
*Winners:* Shane McMahon & CM Punk (9:25)

*I Quit Match*
Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy
*Winner:* Jeff Hardy (18:01)

*ECW Championship*
Christian vs Jack Swagger(c)
*Winner:* Christian (9:55)

*Singles Match*
Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston
*Winner:* Kofi Kingston (6:24)


*WWE Extreme Rules 2009*

*World Heavyweight Championship MITB Cash In*
CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy(c)
*Winner:* CM Punk (1:01)

*World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match*
Edge(c) vs Jeff Hardy
*Winner:* Jeff Hardy (19:07)

*WWE Championship Steel Cage*
Randy Orton(c) vs Batista
*Winner:* Batista (14:01)

*Extreme Rules Match*
Matt Hardy vs John Cena
*Winner:* John Cena (12:03)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship No Holds Barred*
Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (14:39)

*Samoan Strap Match*
Umaga vs CM Punk
*Winner:* CM Punk (7:59)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
MVP vs The Big Show
*Winner:* MVP (6:42)

*WWE United States Championship Tables Match*
William Regal vs Kofi Kingston(c)
*Winner:* Kofi Kingston (5:43)

*ECW Championship Hardcore Match*
Christian(c) vs Jack Swagger vs Tommy Dreamer
*Winner:* Tommy Dreamer (8:35)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE The Bash 2009*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs Jeff Hardy
*Winner:* CM Punk (14:36)

*WWE Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Randy Orton(c) vs John Cena vs MVP vs Triple H
*Winner:* Randy Orton (21:23)

*Singles Match*
Edge vs John Morrison
*Winner:* Edge (9:34)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship Mask vs Title*
Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (15:42)

*Singles Match*
Dolph Ziggler vs Shelton Benjamin
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (8:36)

*WWE Tag team Championship*
Legacy vs The Colons(c)
*Winners:* The Colons (9:37)

*ECW Championship*
Tommy Dreamer(c) vs Christian
*Winner:* Tommy Dreamer (14:46)


*WWE Breaking Point 2009*

*World Heavyweight Championship Submission Match*
The Undertaker vs CM Punk(c)
*Winner:* CM Punk (16:13)

*WWE Championship*
MVP vs Randy Orton(c)
*Winner:* Randy Orton (15:46)

*ECW Championship*
Christian(c) vs William Regal
*Winner:* Christian (10:15)

*WWE Tag Team Championship Triple Threat*
Jerishow(c) vs DX vs Legacy
*Winner:* Jerishow (14:40)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs John Morrison
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (12:52)

*Singles Match*
Jack Swagger vs John Cena
*Winner:* John Cena (8:50)

*WWE United States Championship*
The Miz vs Kofi Kingston(c)
*Winner:* Kofi Kingston (11:56)


*WWE Hell In A Cell 2009*

*World Heavyweight Championship Hell In A Cell Match*
The Undertaker vs CM Punk(c)
*Winner:* The Undertaker (18:02)

*WWE Championship Hell In A Cell Match*
Randy Orton(c) vs John Cena
*Winner:* Randy Orton (21:24)

*WWE Tag Team Championship Hell In A Cell Match*
DX vs Jerishow(c)
*Winners:* Jerishow (15:41)

*Singles Match*
Matt Hardy vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (10:24)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
John Morrison vs Dolph Ziggler(c)
*Winner:* John Morrison (13:41)

*Singles Match*
Mike Knox vs Batista
*Winner:* Batista (7:53)

*WWE United States Championship 5 Way Dance*
Cody Rhodes vs Ted DiBiase vs Jack Swagger vs The Miz vs Kofi Kingston(c)
*Winner:* Kofi Kingston (10:03)


----------



## Boygirl

This is how I'll book WM29 based on my preference...

Wrestlemania XXIX

Tagline: _Two Cities, One Wrestlemania_


10. WWE Championship
*John Cena def. CM Punk (c)*
[60-minute Iron Man Match]
- A perfect way to end a feud. 
- People might boo Cena all they want but he deserves this long-awaited win. Punk already had his 400+ day reign.
- Punk facing the Rock 3 times within 3 months would be very redundant anyway, so I'm leaving Rocky out of the title picture. I mean, does he deserve headlining 2 Manias in a row? More money for WWE my ass! They really need to establish their biggest face and biggest heel.

9. *The Rock def. Roman Reigns (his blood), The Big Show (his long-time friend) and Mr. McMahon (his boss)*
[Gauntlet Match] 
- If the Rock wins, he stays and Vince McMahon needs to resign as Chairman (kayfabe). If the Rock loses, he leaves for good and shall never come back.
- The angle revolves around McMahon using the Rock to help the WWE boost publicity and income. And now that the he has lost the WWE Championship and close to leaving, McMahon decides to fire him right on the spot but the Rock refuses and is willing to stay. McMahon then teases him that he has no allies in the locker room, even among his family and friends. For weeks, we keep on seeing the Rock getting ignored and bullied by the locker room until he settles a match against Vince, to prove that these incidents are just a way to screw up his psychology and his love for the WWE runs ablaze. 
- The third match against McMahon will become a Street Fight.
- Mick Foley interferes the match. His original role is to screw the Rock but socks-up Vince instead.
- This also serves as a PR tactic to fight against bullying.

8. Undisputed Tag Team Championship
*Sheamus and Ryback def. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins* 

7. *Triple H def. Brock Lesnar*
[Street Fight]
- If Triple H loses, he must retire. 

6. *Rey Mysterio def. Sin Cara*
- Rey tries to shake Cara's hand but the latter betrays him by unmasking Rey. Cara also unmasks himself.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Dolph Ziggler def. Randy Orton (c)*
- Ziggler cashes in his MITB briefcase.
- Orton throws a tantrum and gives Ziggler an RKO and a punt to the head.

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Randy Orton def. Alberto del Rio (c), and Mark Henry*

3. *Chris Jericho, Christian, and Trish Stratus def. Dolph Ziggler, Big E. Langston and AJ Lee*

2. #1 Contender for the WWE Championship 
*Daniel Bryan def. Kane*
- After the match, Kane tries to give Bryan one last hug but gives him a Chokeslam and a Tomebstone Piledriver instead.

1. United States Championship
*Antonio Cesaro (c) def. Jack Swagger*
- Swagger again resurrects the Patriot gimmick (circa 1997) after Elimination Chamber.

DARK MATCH:
Divas Championship
*Tamina Snauka def. Kaitlyn (c)*​


----------



## Marv95

Wrestlemania XXIV


-JBL vs *Finlay* Belfast Brawl
-MITB:Chris Jericho vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Carlito vs. *MVP* vs. C.M. Punk and John Morrison 
-Chavo vs *Kane* for the ECW title
-*Batista* vs Umaga
-Cena vs HHH vs *Orton* for the WWE title
-*Big Show* vs Mayweather
-*Edge* vs Taker for the WHC
-*HBK* vs Flair


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Survivor Series 2009*

*5 on 5 Elimination- Biggest Survivor Series Match Of All Time*
*Team JeriShow:* Chris Jericho, The Big Show, Randy Orton, Batista & CM Punk
vs
*Team DX:* Triple H, Shawn Michaels, John Cena, The Undertaker & Rey Mysterio
*Winners:* Team DX (35:10)

*4 Corners Elimination Match for No.1 Cont. to WWE Championship*
Sheamus vs Kofi Kingston vs The Miz vs Montel Vontavious Porter
*Winner:* Sheamus (17:09)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Michelle McCool(c) vs Mickie James
*Winner:* Michelle McCool (8:38)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship 2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Dolph Ziggler vs John Morrison(c)
*Winner:* John Morrison (15:12)

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Team Christian:* Christian, Shelton Benjamin, Finlay, Matt Hardy & Evan Bourne
vs
*Team Regal:* William Regal, Jack Swagger, Drew McIntyre, Cody Rhodes & Ted DiBiase
*Winners:* Team Regal (20:52)


*WWE TLC 2009*

*WWE Championship Tables Match*
Sheamus vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* Sheamus (16:19)

*World Heavyweight Championship Chair Match*
The Undertaker(c) vs Batista
*Winner:* The Undertaker (13:14)

*WWE Tag Team Championship 4 Way TLC Match*
DX vs JeriShow(c) vs CM Punk & Luke Gallows vs Legacy
*Winners:* DX (22:32)

*Singles Match*
Kofi Kingston vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Kofi Kingston (13:11)

*ECW Championship Ladder Match*
Shelton Benjamin vs Christian(c)
*Winner:* Christian (18:05)

*WWE Womens Championship*
Mickie James vs Michelle McCool(c)
*Winner:* Michelle McCool (7:31)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler vs Drew McIntyre vs John Morrison(c)
*Winner:* Drew McIntyre (10:19)


*WWE Extreme Rules 2010*

*WWE Championship Last Man Standing Match*
John Cena(c) vs Batista
*Winner:* John Cena (24:34)

*World Heavyweight Championship Steel Cage*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Edge
*Winner:* Edge (19:59)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk
*Winner:* CM Punk (15:57)

*Street Fight*
Sheamus vs Triple H
*Winner:* Sheamus (15:46)

*WWE United States Championship Tables Match*
The Miz(c) vs Bret Hart
*Winner:* The Miz (7:26)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship 6 Man Gauntlet*
John Morrison vs Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger vs R-Truth vs Drew McIntyre(c)
*Winner:* Drew McIntyre (16:55)

*WWE Womens Championship Extreme Makeover Match*
Michelle McCool(c) vs Beth Phoenix
*Winner:* Michelle McCool (6:32)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Over The Limit 2010*

*WWE Championship I Quit Match*
Batista vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (20:33)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Big Show(c) vs Montel Vontavious Porter
*Winner:* The Big Show (10:12)

*Singles Match*
Edge vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Double Countout (12:58)

*SES Pledge vs Hair Match*
Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (13:49)

*Singles Match*
Chris Jericho vs John Morrison
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (10:44)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Drew McIntyre(c) vs Kofi Kingston
*Winner:* Kofi Kingston (8:15)

*6 Man Tag Team Match for WWE United States & Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty(c) & R-Truth vs Luke Gallows, Masked Man (Joey Mercury) & The Miz(c)
*Winners:* The Hart Dynasty & R-Truth by DQ (6:24)


*WWE Fatal 4 Way 2010*

*WWE Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Sheamus vs Edge vs Randy Ortn vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* Sheamus (17:25)

*World Heavyweight Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Big Show(c) vs CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio vs Montel Vontavious Porter
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (13:23)

*WWE Tag Team Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Chris Jericho & The Miz vs The Uso's vs The Hart Dynasty(c) vs R-Truth & John Morrison
*Winners:* The Hart Dynasty (12:04)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Kofi Kingston(c) vs Drew McIntyre
*Winner:* Kofi Kingston (16:29)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Eve(c) vs Gail Kim
*Winner:* Gail Kim (5:42)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs Jack Swagger
*Winner:* Kane (9:29)

*Singles Match*
Christian vs Dolph Ziggler
*Winner:* Christian (10:28)


*WWE Money In The Bank 2010*

*WWE Championship Steel Cage Match*
Sheamus(c) vs Edge
*Winner:* Sheamus (23:19)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs Drew McIntyre
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (15:43)

*RAW Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
The Miz vs Chris Jericho vs John Cena vs Randy Orton vs John Morrison vs Evan Bourne vs Ted DiBiase vs Mark Henry
*Winner:* The Miz (20:26)

*Smackdown Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
Kane vs Big Show vs Kofi Kingston vs Christian vs Dolph Ziggler vs Jack Swagger vs Matt Hardy vs Cody Rhodes
*Winner:* Kane (22:18)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Eve vs Gail Kim(c)
*Winner:* Gail Kim (4:55)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos vs The Hart Dynasty(c)
*Winners:* The Hart Dynasty (9:52)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Night Of Champions 2010*

*WWE Championship*
Sheamus(c) vs Edge vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Randy Orton (18:28)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs CM Punk
*Winner:* The Undertaker (16:29)

*Singles Match*
Wade Barrett vs John Cena
*Winner:* Wade Barrett (11:42)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler(c)
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (10:42)

*WWE United States Championship*
The Miz(c) vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner:* Daniel Bryan (10:29)

*Loser Leaves WWE Match*
Chris Jericho vs John Morrison
*Winner:* John Morrison (9:12)

*WWE Divas/Womens Championship Unification Match*
Michelle McCool(c) vs Melina(c)
*Winner:* Michelle McCool (4:43)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty(c) vs Cody Rhodes & Drew McIntyre
*Winners:* Cody Rhodes & Drew McIntyre (6:34)


*WWE Hell In A Cell 2010*

*WWE Championship Hell In A Cell Match*
Sheamus vs Randy Orton(c)
*Winner:* Randy Orton (22:51)

*World Heavyweight Championship 6 Man Hell In A Cell Match*
The Undertaker vs Kane(c) vs Edge vs Jack Swagger vs Cody Rhodes vs Drew McIntyre 
*Winner:* Kane (21:38)

*Singles Match*
Wade Barrett vs John Cena
*Winner:* Wade Barrett (17:48)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Natalya vs Michelle McCool(c)
*Winner:* Natalya by DQ (4:54)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs Goldust
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (11:31)

*WWE United States Championship 3 Way Submissions Count Anywhere Match*
Daniel Bryan(c) vs The Miz vs John Morrison
*Winner:* Daniel Bryan (13:33)


*WWE Survivor Series 2010*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs Jack Swagger
*Winner:* Edge (15:02)

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Team WWE:* Randy Orton, John Cena, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus & John Morrison
vs
*Nexus:* Wade Barrett, David Otunga, Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater & Michael McGillicutty
*Winners:* Team WWE (25:15)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Kaval vs Dolph Ziggler(c)
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (9:32)

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Team Big Show:* Big Show, Kofi Kingston, MVP, Chris Masters & R-Truth
vs
*Team Kane:* Kane, Cody Rhodes, Drew McIntyre, Tyler Reks & Ted DiBiase
*Winners:* Team Big Show (18:12)

*Singles Match*
Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio
*Winner:* Alberto Del Rio (15:11)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Natalya vs Lay-Cool(c)
*Winner:* Natalya (3:38)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Extreme Rules 2011*

*WWE Championship Steel Cage Match*
The Miz(c) vs John Morrison
*Winner:* The Miz (19:53)

*World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match*
Christian vs Alberto Del Rio(c)
*Winner:* Christian (21:06)

*Last Man Standing Match*
Randy Orton vs CM Punk
*Winner:* Randy Orton (20:07)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Cody Rhodes vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (11:43)

*Strap Match*
John Cena vs Jack Swagger
*Winner:* John Cena (9:02)

*WWE Divas Championship Extreme Makeover Match*
Layla vs Michelle McCool(c)
*Winner:* Layla (8:04)

*WWE United States Championship Tables Match*
Sheamus(c) vs Kofi Kingston
*Winner:* Kofi Kingston (9:11)


*WWE Over The Limit 2011*

*WWE Championship Fatal 4 Way*
The Miz(c) vs John Cena vs CM Punk vs The Big Show
*Winner:* John Cena (24:56)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian(c) vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Randy Orton (16:52)

*Singles Match*
Rey Mysterio vs R-Truth
*Winner:* R-Truth (8:12)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett(c)
*Winner:* Wade Barrett (9:06)

*Singles Match*
Sin Cara vs Chavo Guerrero
*Winner:* Sin Cara (7:23)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs Alberto Del Rio
*Winner:* Alberto Del Rio (7:27)

*WWE United States Championship*
Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston(c)
*Winner:* Kofi Kingston (8:08)


*WWE Capitol Punishment 2011*

*WWE Championship*
R-Truth vs John Cena(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (18:37)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian vs Randy Orton(c)
*Winner:* Randy Orton (14:06)

*Singles Match*
Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk
*Winner:* CM Punk (14:59)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Wade Barrett(c) vs Kane
*Winner:* Wade Barrett (10:13)

*Triple Threat Match*
Alberto Del Rio vs Big Show vs The Miz
*Winner:* Alberto Del Rio (7:36)

*WWE United States Championship*
Kofi Kingston(c) vs Dolph Ziggler
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (11:06)

*Singles Match*
Evan Bourne vs Jack Swagger
*Winner:* Evan Bourne (7:12)


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

For me it would be;



> *WRESTLEMANIA: THE INVASION
> 
> Cruiserweight 5 man match ladder match *
> Gregory Helms (c) VS Rey Mysterio Jr VS Jeff Hardy VS Billy Kidman VS Matt Hardy
> 
> Winner: _Gregory Helms_
> 
> *Kurt Angle, Edge & Christian VS Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit & Eddie Guererro (with Dean Malenko)*
> 
> Winner: _Kurt Angle, Edge & Christian_
> 
> *1 Year of Immunity Battle Royal, featuring;*
> 
> Scott Steiner, Booker T, Kane, Big Show, Mike Awesome, Test, Diamond Dallas Page, Raven, Rhyno and others.
> 
> Winner: _Scott Steiner_
> 
> *Undertaker VS Sting*
> 
> Winner: _Dead Man Undertaker_
> 
> *Old Friends, Bitter Enemies*
> D-Generation X, Shawn Michaels and HHH VS The Outsiders, Kevin Nash & Scott Hall
> 
> Winners: _The Outsiders _(Afterward X-Pac returns and all 5 men embrace in the ring.)
> *
> Trish Stratus & Lita VS Stacy Kiebler & Torrie Wilson*
> 
> Winner: _Trish Stratus & Lita_
> *
> 50/50% Owners Battle*
> Vince McMahon VS Ric Flair
> 
> Winner: _Vince McMahon_
> 
> *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin VS Bill Goldberg*
> 
> Winner: _Goldberg _(They can have a beer afterward, and Austin can Stun him and leave)
> 
> *The Rock VS Hollywood Hulk Hogan*
> 
> Winner: _The Rock_


This could lead to a War Games PPV, Featuring WWE VS WCW VS NWO/DX:


> The Rock, Stone Cold, Undertaker, Kurt Angle & Vince McMahon
> VS
> Hollywood Hulk Hogan, Sting, Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit & Ric Flair
> VS
> Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall & X-Pac.


There are people I have not included because either I couldn't think where they fit; Dudley Boyz, APA, Lance Storm, Tajiri, Tazz, or because even though they were WCW, or WWF, they have no place on a PPV of this order; Albert, Billy Gunn, Sean O'Haire, Chuck Palumbo, Chris Kanyon, Shawn Stasiak and Hugh Morrus from the real InVasion event.

I like my ideas though, there's no dead weight. I would have Bischoff/Hogan/Flair leading WCW/NWO, and have Jericho turn back to WCW and in turn, convince The Radicalz to do the same. Bischoff could own WCW, and Flair could own half of the WWE due to Stephanie and Shane selling their stakes after their Father threatened to destory WWE just to spite them. Good guys in WCW such as Rey and Kidman wouldn't have to trust Bischoff or wear WCW colours, just have heel Jericho in their head all of the time. The Cruiserweight Ladder Match would be akin to the dangerous ladder matches of the time, and all 5 are decent wrestlers and performed well in ladder matches. Kurt, E&C, Jericho, Benoit & Guererro match could have been a very good, heated tag match. The Battle Royal, meh... I think if done right it's a very good concept. It could include stuff like DDP pulling out the Diamond Cutter from an attempted Kane chokeslam, Awesomebomb to Raven over the top rope, Rhyno Goring Big Show and Steiner picking the bones of DDP helping to get rid of Show & Kane, to be thrown out himself by Test who in turn is throw by Scotty. For a 15 minute match it could be okay. DX VS The Outsiders would be obvious if all were available at the time, having X-Pac return at the end would more be done to setup War Games. NWO/DX could just carry on like they did at the height of their run, kicking out Hogan after what happens later in his match with The Rock. Undertaker and Sting would be one of those dream gimmick VS gimmick matches if done right. Got to have the divas, and the original matchup was pretty cool I guess. Short and Sweet. Vince and Flair could have blood and a Shane run-in that backfires to help Vince. It's not for 100% ownership but just a grudge match, a dangerous grudge match where both men bled. Goldberg beating Austin is a Must for me, if Austin just beat the best WCW had to offer it would mean nothing. Austin Stunnering Goldberg, beer-in-Hand, would end the match on a very good note. The Rock VS Hollywood Hogan could play out just as it did at Wrestlemania. 

It wouldn't be a face WWE Vs Heel WCW card either. Each group would have mixes fighting for the common cause. Bischoff, Hogan and the NWO could be heel, where as Flair could be face. 

I have read so many different thoughts on the InVasion, some good, some very very good, some absolutely awful, but none of them were worse than some of the ideas for the actual InVasion PPV. A Referees match and Shawn Stasiak, Albert, Hugh Morrus and Billy Gunn wrestling at an event that had been built for years? Shocking. I always thought they could do better, one of the decent imaginary concepts I remember was something along the lines of a War Games but instead of 3 teams of 4 or whatever, it had seperate tag teams such as Jericho and Raven (Who didn't want to join either WWE or WCW) DX, Hall & Nash, Sting and the Undertaker, DDP & Booker T. (Austin & The Rock were elsewhere in the story.) It's very easy to get convoluted with these stories and imaginings though. I think my card is pretty well rounded, and if it was real I think only the Battle Royal and Divas match I could miss and not really care, but the Immunity would lead to more and Divas were the best at the time, (Eye candy in WCWs case.)

No matter what matches we add, given the right opportunities, the InVasion could have been much much more.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Night Of Champions 2011*

*Street Fight*
Triple H vs CM Punk
*Winner:* CM Punk (24:10)

*WWE Championship*
John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio(c)
*Winner:* Alberto Del Rio (17:31)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Mark Henry vs Randy Orton(c)
*Winner:* Mark Henry (12:10)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Daniel Bryan vs Cody Rhodes(c)
*Winner:* Cody Rhodes (9:11)

*WWE United States Championship*
John Morrison vs Dolph Ziggler(c)
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (8:20)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Eve Torres(c) vs Beth Phoenix
*Winner:* Eve Torres (6:26)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Awesome Truth vs Air Boom(c)
*Winners:* Air Boom (9:50)


*WWE Hell In A Cell 2011*

*WWE Championship Hell In A Cell Match*
John Cena vs CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio(c)
*Winner:* Alberto Del Rio (24:09)

*World Heavyweight Championship Hell In A Cell Match*
Mark Henry(c) vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Mark Henry (15:58)

*Triple Threat Match*
Sheamus vs Christian vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner:* Christian (13:42)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Air Boom(c) vs Dolph Ziggler & Jack Swagger
*Winners:* Air Boom (11:18)

*Singles Match*
Sin Cara Azul vs Sin Cara *****
*Winner:* Sin Cara Azul (9:46)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Eve(c) vs Beth Phoenix
*Winner:* Beth Phoenix (8:41)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Cody Rhodes(c) vs John Morrison
*Winner:* Cody Rhodes (7:20)


*WWE Vengeance 2011*

*WWE Championship Steel Cage Match*
CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio
*Winner:* Alberto Del Rio (26:50)

*World Heavyweight Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Mark Henry(c) vs The Big Show vs Wade Barrett vs Sheamus
*Winner:* Mark Henry (13:19)

*Tag Team Match*
John Cena & Triple H vs Awesome Truth
*Winners:* Awesome Truth (15:24)

*Singles Match*
Cody Rhodes vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Randy Orton (12:14)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Beth Phoenix(c) vs Eve
*Winner:* Beth Phoenix (7:18)

*Singles Match*
Christian vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner:* Daniel Bryan (16:44)

*WWE United States/Tag Team Championship 2 Fall Match*
Air Boom(c) & Zack Ryder vs Dolph Ziggler(c), Jack Swagger & Tyson Kidd
*Winners 1st Fall (Tag Titles):* Air Boom & Zack Ryder (6:27)
*Winners: 2nd Fall (US Title):* Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger & Tyson Kidd (13:24)


----------



## Yosihait

*SummerSlam 1990 - The Heat Returns*

1) Power and Glory def. Marty Jannetty (Without an injured Shawn) (6 minutes)

2) Kerry Von Erich def. the Warlord (5 minutes)

3) Jake Roberts def. Rick Rude (7 minutes)

4) Tito Santana def. Bad News Brown (3 minutes)

5)Randy Savage def. Dusty Rhodes (8 minutes) - I wouldn't use the Sapphire angle... 

6) *WWF Intercontinental Championship:* Mr. Perfect (c) def. Big Boss Man (8 minutes)

7) *Two out of three falls match for the WWF Tag Team Championship:* The Hart Foundation def. Demolition (c) (W/Ax) (14 minutes)

8) *Tag Team match:* Ultimate Warrior and Hulk Hogan def. Earthquake and Ted Dibiase (12 minutes)


*Survivor Series 1990*

1) *4 on 4 Elimination Match:* The Tornados (Kerry Von Erich, Jimmy Snuka, Big Boss Man and Tito Santana) def. The Perfect Team (Mr. Perfect, The Warlord, Haku and the Barbarian) (15 minutes)

2) *4 on 4 Elimination Match:* The Road Warriors (Legion of Doom and the Hart Foundation) def. Demolition Boys (Demolition and Rhythm and Blues) (W/Ax) (14 minutes)

3)*4 on 4 Elimination Match:* The Mercenaries (Sgt. Slaughter, Boris Zhukov, and The Orient Express) def. The Alliance (Nikolai Volkoff, Jim Duggan and the Bushwhackers) (14 minutes)

4) *4 on 4 Elimination Match:* The Visionaries (Rick Martel, Dino Bravo and Power and Glory) def. The Vipers (Jake Roberts, Koko B Ware and the Rockers) (18 minutes)

5) *4 on 4 Elimination Match:* The Ultimate Hulkamaniacs (Ultimate Warrior, Hulk Hogan, Dusty Rhodes and Tugboat) def. The Natural Disasters (Earthquake, Ted Dibiase, Randy Savage and the *Undertaker*) (20 minutes)


*Royal Rumble 1991*

1) The Rockers def. The Orient Express (19 minutes)

2) Sgt. Slaughter def. Dusty Rhodes (10 minutes)

3) Legion of Doom def. Demolition (10 minutes)

4) *WWF Intercontinental Championship:* Mr. Perfect def. Jimmy Snuka (12 minutes)

5) *WWF World title:* Ultimate Warrior def. Earthquake (14 minutes)

6) *Royal Rumble match:* Randy Savage wins (66 minutes) last eliminating Hulk Hogan.


*WrestleMania VII: Title vs Career!*

1) The Rockers def. Power and Glory (59 seconds) (Power and Glory were injured so I couldn't do nothing...)

2) The British Bulldog def. The Warlord (8 minutes)

3) The Undertaker def. Jimmy Snuka (4 minutes)

4) Jake Roberts def. Rick Martel (9 minutes)

5) Ricky Steamboat def. Tenryu (15 minutes)

6) The Nasty Boys def. Ted Dibiase and Virgil (10 minutes)

7) Tito Santana def. Earthquake (6 minutes)

8) Hulk Hogan def. Sgt. Slaughter (15 minutes)

9) *WWF Intercontinental Championship:* Mr. Perfect (c) def. Kerry Von Erich (14 minutes)

10) *WWF Tag Team Championship:* The Legion of Doom def. The Hart Foundation (c) (14 minutes)

11) *Title vs Career, WWF World Championship:* Ultimate Warrior (c) def. Randy Savage (21 minutes)


----------



## BackBone2

*WWE The Great American Bash (2004)*

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. Luther Reigns (with SmackDown! General Manager Kurt Angle)

*Singles match for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio (c) vs. Chavo Guerrero

*Fatal Four Way match for the #1 Contendership for the United States Championship*
Booker T vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Rene Dupree vs. Kenzo Suzuki (with Hiroko)

*Tag Team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz (with Paul Heyman) vs. Rico and Charlie Haas (with Miss Jackie)

*Buried Alive match*
The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer) vs. Mordecai

*Triple threat Bra and Panties match*
Torrie Wilson vs. Sable vs. Miss Jackie

*Texas Bullrope match for the WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John 'Bradshaw' Layfield


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Survivor Series 2011*

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Team Awesome Truth:* The Miz, R-Truth, Kevin Nash, Wade Barrett & John Laurinaitis 
vs
*Team Bring It:* The Rock, John Cena, Triple H, Booker T & Big Show
*Winners:* Team Bring It (21:33)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk vs Alberto Del Rio
*Winner:* CM Punk (17:17)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Sheamus vs Mark Henry(c)
*Winner:* Mark Henry (13:04)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Beth Phoenix(c) vs Eve
*Winner:* Beth Phoenix (4:33)

*5 on 5 Elimination Match*
*Team Orton:* Randy Orton, Sin Cara, Daniel Bryan, Evan Bourne & Kofi Kingston
vs
*Team Rhodes:* Cody Rhodes, Hunico, Jack Swagger, Dolph Ziggler & Tyson Kidd
*Winners:* Team Rhodes (22:10)

*WWE United States Championship*
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs John Morrison
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (10:42)


*WWE TLC 2011*

*WWE Championship Chairs Match*
CM Punk(c) vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* CM Punk (17:25)

*World Heavyweight Championship 3 Way Ladder Match*
Sheamus vs Big Show vs Mark Henry(c)
*Winner:* Big Show (13:18)

*World Heavyweight Championship MITB Cash In*
Daniel Bryan vs Big Show(c)
*Winner:* Daniel Bryan (0:42)

*Singles Match*
Triple H vs The Miz
*Winner:* The Miz (11:30)

*Tables Match*
Randy Orton vs Wade Barrett
*Winner:* Randy Orton (10:16)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Beth Phoenix(c) vs Tamina
*Winner:* Beth Phoenix (4:36)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Booker T vs Cody Rhodes(c)
*Winner:* Cody Rhodes (7:16)

*WWE Tag Team Championship TLC Match*
Epico & Primo vs Dolph Ziggler & Jack Swagger vs Air Boom(c)
*Winners:* Air Boom (13:57)

*WWE United States Championship*
Zack Ryder vs Dolph Ziggler(c)
*Winner:* Zack Ryder (10:23)


----------



## BackBone2

*WrestleMania 23 (2007)*

*8 Man Money in the Bank Ladder match*
Mr. Kennedy vs. Finlay vs. Elijah Burke vs. Kevin Thorn vs. Carlito vs. CM Punk vs. Umaga vs. Kane

*Singles match for the ECW Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) vs. Rob Van Dam

*Triple threat tag team Ladder match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Paul London and Brian Kendrick (c) vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. MNM
*
'Battle of the Billionaires' - McMahon vs. Trump loser will get their head shaved*
King Booker (with Queen Sharmell and Vince McMahon) vs. Bobby Lashley (with Donald Trump)

*Triple threat match*
Shawn Michaels vs. Edge vs. Randy Orton

*Lumberjill match for the Women's Championship*
Melina (c) vs. Ashley

*Triple threat match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista (c) vs. Montel Vontavious Porter vs. Chris Benoit

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. The Undertaker (Royal Rumble winner)


----------



## BackBone2

*WrestleMania XXV (2009)*

*8 Man Money in the Bank ladder match*
CM Punk vs. Christian vs. Jack Swagger vs. Kane vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. R-Truth vs. Finlay vs. Mark Henry

*Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) vs. Rey Mysterio

*Triple threat match for the Women's Championship*
Melina (c) vs. Mickie James vs. Beth Phoenix

*TLC Match*
Matt Hardy vs. Jeff Hardy

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge (c) vs. The Big Show (face turn)

*Singles match*
John Cena vs. Randy Orton

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Triple H (c) vs. John 'Bradshaw' Layfield

*Singles match*
The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW SuperBrawl 1996*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship Steel Cage Match*
Ric Flair vs Randy Savage(c)
*Winner:* Ric Flair (18:52)

*Singles Match*
The Giant vs Hulk Hogan
*Winner:* The Giant (15:04)

*WCW United States Championship*
Brian Pillman(c) vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Brian Pillman (9:49)

*Singles Match*
Sting vs Arn Anderson
*Winner:* Sting (13:56)

*WCW Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat(c) vs Road Warriors
*Winners:* Harlem Heat (11:49)

*Singles Match*
Johnny B Badd vs Kevin Sullivan
*Winner:* Kevin Sullivan (8:55)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs Konnan
*Winner:* Konnan (12:59)


*WCW Uncensored 1996*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Ric Flair(c) vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Ric Flair (25:16)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, Sting & Meng
vs
The Giant, Arn Anderson & The Road Warriors
*Winners:* Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, Sting & Meng (29:33)

*WCW United States Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (16:00)

*Singles Match*
Lord Steven Regal vs Dave Finlay
*Winner:* Dave Finlay (17:33)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat(c) vs Steiner Brothers
*Winners:* Harlem Heat (8:02)

*Singles Match*
Kevin Sullivan vs The Barbarian
*Winner:* Kevin Sullivan (6:34)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Konnan(c) vs Johnny B Badd
*Winner:* Konnan (10:27)



*WCW Slamboree 1996*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Ric Flair(c) vs The Giant
*Winner:* The Giant (13:41)

*Battlebowl Battle Royal*
Sting vs Lex Luger vs Diamond Dallas Page vs Arn Anderson vs Randy Savage vs Eddie Guerrero vs Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner vs Dean Malenko vs Konnan vs Jushin Liger vs Scott Norton vs Jim Duggan vs Meng vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (15:04)

*WCW United States Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (11:26)

*Tag Team Match*
Sting & Lex Luger vs Randy Savage & Arn Anderson
*Winners:* Sting & Lex Luger (18:02)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Steiner Brothers vs Harlem Heat(c)
*Winner:* Steiner Brothers (10:30)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Konnan(c) vs Meng
*Winner:* Konnan (9:19)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Dean Malenko(c) vs Jushin Liger
*Winner:* Dean Malenko (15:10)


----------



## BackBone2

*WWE SummerSlam (2010)*

*Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Kofi Kingston (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (with Vickie Guerrero)

*Singles match for the Divas Championship*
Alicia Fox (c) vs. Melina

*Tag team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Heart Dynasty (c) (with Natalya) vs. The Nexus (Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel)

*Triple threat match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Kane (c) vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Jack Swagger

*Singles match*
The Big Show vs. CM Punk (with Serena, Luke Gallows and Joseph Mercury)

*Fatal Four Way match for the #1 Contendership for the WWE Championship; If Any Nexus member interferes they will be terminated*
Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. John Morrison vs. R-Truth

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Sheamus (c) vs. Randy Orton

*Singles match with Bret 'The Hitman' Hart as Special Guest Referee*
John Cena vs. Wade Barrett


----------



## BackBone2

*WWE Hell In A Cell (2010)*

*Singles match *
Edge vs. Jack Swagger

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
Daniel Bryan (c) vs. The Miz (with Alex Riley)

*Hell in a Cell match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Sheamus

*Two out of Three falls for the Divas Championship*
Natalya (c) vs. Michelle McCool (with Layla)

*Four on One Handicap match; If Nexus won Cena has to join The Nexus*
Nexus (Wade Barrett, David Otunga, Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater) vs. John Cena

*Hell in a Cell match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Kane (c)(with Paul Bearer) vs. The Undertaker


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 1991- Never trust a Snake!*

*Tag Team match*
The British Bulldog and Kerry Von Erich def. Power and Glory (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Big Bossman (10 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Money Inc. def. the Bushwheckers (6 minutes)

*Singles match*
Hulk Hogan def. The Mountie (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Warlord def. Ricky Steamboat (10 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Bret Hart def. Mr. Perfect (c) (18 minutes)

*Street Fight for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
Legion of Doom (c) def. the Nasty Boys (8 minutes)

*WWF Championship W/Sid Justice as a special referee*
Jake Roberts def. The Ultimate Warrior (c) (13 minutes)


*Survivor Series 1991- Welcome to the Darkside*

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
The Family (Bret Hart, Roddy Piper, Davey Boy Smith and Kerry Von Erich) (W/Owen Hart and Jim Neidhart) def. The Hunters (Skinner, The Warlord, The Mountie and Hercules) (23 minutes)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
The Naturals (Natural Disasters and The Beverly Brothers) def. The Big and the Nasty (Nasty Boys and the Rockers) (16 minutes)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
Team USA (Sgt. Slaughter, Jim Duggan, Big Bossman and Tito Santana) def. The Battelion (Col. Mustafa, The Berzerker, IRS and Greg Valentine) (15 minutes)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
Team Madness (Randy Savage, Hulk Hogan, Animal and Hawk) def. The Deadly Sins (Jake Roberts, Ric Flair, Ted Dibiase and The Undertaker) (34 minutes)


*Royal Rumble 1992- Every man for Himself!*

*Tag Team match*
The New Foundation (Owen Hart and Jim Neidhart) def. The Orient Express (Tanaka and Kato) (17 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Roddy Piper def. The Mountie (c) (5 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Money Inc. def. Legion of Doom (c) (9 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Jake Roberts (c) def. The Undertaker (15 minutes) after Sid Vicious interferes.

*30 man Royal Rumble match*
Ric Flair wins by last eliminating Randy Savage after Jake Roberts distracts Savage (62 minutes)


*Wrestlemania VIII- The Stage of the Immortals*

*Singles match*
Owen Hart def. Rick Martel (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels def. Tito Santana (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Sid Vicious (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
The British Bulldog def. The Repo Man (5 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Ric Flair def. Hulk Hogan (12 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Bret Hart def. Roddy Piper (c) (14 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Money Inc. (c) def. the Nasty Boys (9 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Randy Savage def. Jake Roberts (c) (18 minutes)- After the match, *The Ultimate Warrior* runs out to help Savage run Jake off.


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 1992- The SummerSlam You Thought You'd Never See!*

*Tag Team match*
The Nasty Boys def. The Natural Disasters (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Razor Ramon def. Tito Santana (4 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Rick Martel (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ric Flair def. The Ultimate Warrior (13 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Money Inc. (c) def. Legion of Doom (15 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Randy Savage (c) def. Shawn Michaels (25 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Bret Hart (c) def. Davey Boy Smith (26 minutes)


*Survivor Series 1992- A Perfect Return!*

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*The Boy Toys* (Shawn Michaels, Rick Martel and the Beverly Brothers) def. *The Hitmen* (Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Koko B Ware and Virgil) (26 minutes)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*The Darkside* (The Undertaker, The Big Boss Man and the Nasty Boys) *The Wrecking Balls* (Kamala, Yokozuna and the Headshrinkers) (14 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Money Inc (c) def. The Natural Disasters (12 minutes)

*Tag Team Match*
Randy Savage and Mr. Perfect def. Ric Flair and Razor Ramon (30 minutes)


*Royal Rumble 1993- Loser Leaves Town*
*Tag Team Match*
The Steiner Brothers def. The Beverly Brothers (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels def. Marty Jannetty (14 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Bret Hart (c) def. Jerry Lawler (14 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match*
Mr. Perfect wins last eliminating Razor Ramon (62 minutes)

*Loser leaves Town match, WWF Championship*
Randy Savage (c) def. Ric Flair (18 minutes)


*Wrestlemania IX- What will happen at Vegas?*

*Singles Match*
Razor Ramon def. Tatanka (7 minutes)

*Tag Team Match*
The Headshrinkers def. The Nasty Boys (10 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Lex Luger def. Bob Backlund (5 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Doink the Clown (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Bam Bam Bigelow def. Crush (5 minutes)

*Singles match*
Hulk Hogan def. Yokozuna (6 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels def. Bret Hart (c) (18 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers def. Money Inc. (c) (14 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Randy Savage (c) def. Mr. Perfect (18 minutes)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW Great American Bash 1996*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
The Giant(c) vs Sting
*Winner:* The Giant (17:10)

*Singles Match*
Randy Savage vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Randy Savage (12:29)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Arn Anderson & Ric Flair vs The Steiner Brothers(c)
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (20:51)

*WCW United States Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Lord Steven Regal
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (16:30)

*Singles Match*
Marcus Bagwell vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (9:39)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio vs Dean Malenko(c)
*Winner:* Dean Malenko (17:50)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Konnan(c) vs Kevin Sullivan
*Winner:* Konnan (11:09)


*WCW Bash At The Beach 1996*

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Scott Hall, Kevin Nash & Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage, Sting & Lex Luger
*Winners:* No Contest (16:55)

*WCW United States Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Ric Flair (15:39)

*Singles Match*
The Giant vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* The Giant (14:10)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers(c) vs The Rock N Roll Express
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (11:25)

*Singles Match*
Rey Mysterio vs Psychosis
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (15:18)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Dean Malenko(c) vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Dean Malenko (14:04)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Lord Steven Regal vs Konnan(c)
*Winner:* Lord Steven Regal (13:14)


*WCW Hog Wild 1996*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hollywood Hogan(c) vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (14:56)

*Singles Match*
Scott Hall vs The Giant
*Winner:* Scott Hall (14:36)

*WCW United States Championship*
Ric Flair(c) vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Ric Flair (14:14)

*Singles Match*
Kevin Nash vs Sting
*Winner:* Kevin Nash (10:05)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat vs The Steiner Brothers(c)
*Winners:* Harlem Heat (17:53)

*Singles Match*
Dean Malenko vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (26:55)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
The Ultimate Dragon vs Rey Mysterio(c)
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (11:35)


----------



## Yosihait

*King of the Ring 1993- Bow down for the King!*

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Bret Hart def. Bob Backlund (10 minutes)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Mr. Perfect def. Owen Hart (12 minutes)

*Six men tag team match*
Money Inc. and Lex Luger def. Tatanka and the Smoking Gunns (9 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow def. Hulk Hogan (11 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels (W/Diesel) (c) def. Marty Jannetty (13 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers (c) def. The Headshrinkers (11 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
Bret Hart def. Mr. Perfect (19 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Randy Savage def. Razor Ramon (19 minutes)



*Summerslam 1993- Career has no Price!*

*Tag Team Match*
Razor Ramon and 123 Kid def. Yokozuna and Ludvig Borga (7 minutes)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker def. IRS (8 minutes)

*Tag Team Match*
The Heavenly Bodies def. The Smoking Gunns (9 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Lex Luger def. Bret Hart (13 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow def. Mr. Perfect (11 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Tatanka (18 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers (c) def. Jerry Lawler and Doink the Clown (11 minutes)

*WWF Championship- Title vs Career*
Randy Savage (c) def. Ted Dibiase (22 minutes)



*Survivor Series 1993- Thanksgiving Blast*

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*The Bad Guys* (Razor Ramon, Marty Jannetty, 123 Kid and Adam Bomb) def. *The High Society* (Rick Martel, IRS and the Quebecers) (27 minutes)


*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*The Body and Look* (Lex Luger, Diesel, Shawn Michaels [Replacing Jerry Lawler] and Scotty Flamingo) def. *The Hart Family* (Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Bruce Hart and Keith Hart) (31 minutes)


*SMW Tag Team Championship*
The Heavenly Bodies def. The Rock 'n' Roll Express (c) (18 minutes)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*The Wild Savages* (Yokozuna, Bastion Booger and Men on a Mission) def. *The Funny Gunns* (The Bushwheckers and the Smoking Gunns) (7 minutes)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*Team Madness* (Randy Savage, The Undertaker and the Steiner Brothers) def. *Bigelow's Beasts* (Bam Bam Bigelow, Crush and the Headshrinkers) (28 minutes)



*Royal Rumble 1994- The Night of the Living Dead*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon (c) def. Rick Martel (14 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers (c) def. The Hart Brothers (Owen and Bret) (17 minutes)

*Casket Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow def. The Undertaker (8 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Randy Savage (c) def. Crush (12 minutes)

*Royal Rumble Match*
Lex Luger and Bret Hart co win the match (55 minutes)




*Wrestlemania X- Ten Years in the Making!*

*Singles Match*
Owen Hart def. Bret Hart (20 minutes)

*Singles Match*
123 Kid def. Jeff Jarrett (9 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow def. Adam Bomb (4 minutes)

*WWF Championship W/Mr. Perfect as ref*
Randy Savage (c) def. Lex Luger (11 minutes)

*Ladder match for the WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon (c) def. Shawn Michaels (19 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Heavenly Bodies def. The Steiner Brothers (c) (10 minutes)

*WWF Championship W/Roddy Piper as ref*
Bret Hart def. Randy Savage (c) (20 minutes)


----------



## KHALIFJAMA

_*No way out 2007 (Tri-Branded)*_

Shawn Micheals def Matt Hardy (8.01)

*Elimination Chamber to face World Champion*
Rey def Batista, Kane, Mr Kennedy, Finlay and CM Punk (31.21)

*Winner faces WWE champion*
Triple H def Randy Orton (6.50)

*ECW Championship*
Lashley (c) def MVP (4.00)

*World heavyweight Championship*
King Booker def Undertaker (c) (14.25)

*No DQ Match for WWE championship*
Edge(c) def John Cena NO DQ (16.45)


----------



## KHALIFJAMA

*Wrestlemania 24 All Grown Up Pt2*

*Lumberjack Match for The World Heavyweight Championship*

King Booker(c) def Rey Mysterio (11.29)

_Lumberjacks ; Finlay, Mr Kennedy, MVP , Regal ,Chavo ,Sandman ,Sabu ,Kane and Helms_

*Singles Match for ECW World Heavyweight Championship*

CM Punk def Bobby Lashley (12.24)

*Singles Match*

Jeff Hardy Def Shawn Michaels (17.45)

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship*

Triple H Def Edge and Randy Orton (21.24)

*Mixed Tag with Mick Foley as Special Referee*

The Great Khali and Kelly Kelly Def Carlito and Mickie James (4.24)

*No Holds Barred Match*

Undertaker Def Batista (15.52)

*Once In a Lifetime match*

John Cena def The Rock (25.52)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW Fall Brawl 1996*

*WCW WarGames Match*
Hollywood Hogan, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash & The Giant
vs
Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, Lex Luger & Sting
*Winners:* Team nWo (25:15)

*Singles Match*
Diamond Dallas Page vs Randy Savage
*Winner:* Randy Savage (13:07)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs Juventud Guerrera
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (15:47)

*Singles Match*
Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (14:36)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat(c) vs The Nasty Boys
*Winners:* Harlem Heat (15:31)

*Singles Match*
Super Calo vs Chavo Guerrero Jr.
*Winner:* Chavo Guerrero Jr. (7:47)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Konnan(c) vs Scott Norton
*Winner:* Konnan (13:45)



*WCW Halloween Havoc 1996*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Arn Anderson vs Hollywood Hogan(c)
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (17:37)

*Singles Match*
Randy Savage vs The Giant
*Winner:* Randy Savage (12:22)

*WCW United States Championship*
Syxx vs Chris Benoit(c)
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (11:58)

*Singles Match*
Jeff Jarrett vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Lex Luger (14:44)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Outsiders vs Harlem Heat(c)
*Winners:* The Outsiders (13:07)

*Singles Match*
Diamond Dallas Page vs Eddy Guerrero
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (13:44)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs Dean Malenko vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Dean Malenko (18:32)



*WCW World War 3 1996*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hollywood Hogan(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (16:08)

*WCW World War 3 Battle Royal*
*Final 6:* The Giant, Chris Benoit, Jeff Jarrett, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash & Lex Luger
*Winner:* The Giant (28:21)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Outsiders(c) vs Meng & The Barbarian
*Winners:* The Outsiders (7:35)

*Singles Match*
Arn Anderson vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (9:14)

*WCW United States Championship*
Jeff Jarrett vs Chris Benoit(c)
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (8:02)

*J Crown Championship*
Rey Mysterio vs The Ultimate Dragon(c)
*Winner:* The Ultimate Dragon (13:48)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Dean Malenko(c) vs Psychosis
*Winner:* Dean Malenko (14:33)


----------



## Yosihait

*King of the Ring 1994- The Family crumbles!*

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
123 Kid def. Jeff Jarrett (10 minutes)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Owen Hart def. Tatanka (7 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Adam Bomb def. Crush (6 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow (W/Ted Dibiase) def. Roddy Piper (8 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Diesel (W/Shawn Michaels) def. Razor Ramon (c) (15 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Heavenly Bodies (c) def. The Smoking Gunns (10 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
Owen Hart (W/Jim Neidhart) def. 123 Kid (15 minutes)

*WWF Championship W/Randy Savage as a referee*
Bret Hart (c) def. Lex Luger (17 minutes)



*Summerslam 1994- So Hot it's Scary!*

*Tag Team Match*
123 Kid and Bob Holly def. Men on a Mission (4 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Jeff Jarrett def. Savio Vega (6 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Lex Luger def. Adam Bomb (6 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow (W/Ted Dibiase) def. Randy Savage (7 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship, Three Way Dance*
Diesel (c) def. Shawn Michaels and Razor Ramon (13 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Heavenly Bodies (c) def. The Headshrinkers (8 minutes)

*WWF Championship Steel Cage Match*
Bret Hart (c) def. Owen Hart (W/Hart Family watching, including a returning Davey Boy Smith) (32 minutes)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker (W/Paul Bearer) def. The Underfaker (W/Ted Dibiase) (6 minutes)



*Survivor Series 1994- Eyes of a Ranger!*

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*The Bad Guys* (Razor Ramon, 123 Kid, Bob Holly and Adam Bomb) def. *The Teamsters* (Diesel, Shawn Michaels, Lex Luger and Jeff Jarrett) (22 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Heavenly Bodies (c) def. The Bushwheckers (8 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Owen Hart (W/Jim Neidhart) def. Davey Boy Smith (19 minutes)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*The Darkside* (The Undertaker, Savio Vega and the New Headshrinkers) def. *The Million Dollar Team* (Bam Bam Bigelow, Tatanka, King Kong Bundy and IRS) (27 minutes)

*WWF Championship W/Chuck Norris as a special Enforcer*
Bret Hart (c) def. Bob Backlund (35 minutes)



*Royal Rumble 1995- The Beast comes for it's prey...*

*Tag Team Match*
123 Kid and Bob Holly def. The Harris Brothers (7 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Diesel (c) def. Adam Bomb (13 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Heavenly Bodies (c) def. The New Headshrinkers (11 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Bret Hart (c) def. Bam Bam Bigelow (20 minutes)- Post match, Bam Bam shoves LT down.

*Royal Rumble Match*
Owen Hart wins the match last eliminating Shawn Michaels after a failed Diesel interference (60 minutes)




*Wrestlemania XI- How did it come to this?* (From *Philadelphia* and not from Hartford)

*Singles Match*
Davey Boy Smith def. Lex Luger (9 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Sycho Sid def. Adam Bomb (6 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Jeff Jarrett (W/The Roadie) def. Razor Ramon (11 minutes)

*Singles Match W/Lawrence Taylor as an Enforcer*
The Undertaker def. Bam Bam Bigelow (W/Million Dollar Corporation) (11 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels (W/Pamela Anderson and Jenny McCarthy) def. Diesel (c) (15 minutes)- Post match, Diesel destroys Shawn with Jacknife Powerbomb.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
123 Kid and Bob Holly def. The Heavenly Bodies (c) (10 minutes)

*WWF Championship W/Roddy Piper as ref*
Bret Hart (c) def. Owen Hart (19 minutes)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW Starrcade 1996*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Lex Luger vs Hollywood Hogan(c)
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (22:27)

*No Disqualification Match*
Chris Benoit vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (13:48)

*WCW United States Championship*
Eddie Guerrero vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (15:20)

*Singles Match*
Rowdy Roddy Piper vs The Giant
*Winner:* The Giant (13:23)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Meng & The Barbarian vs The Outsiders(c)
*Winners:* The Outsiders (11:52)

*3 Way Dance Match*
Syxx vs Rey Mysterio vs Jushin Liger
*Winner:* Jushin Liger (14:16)

*WCW Cruiserweight/J Crown Championship Unification Match*
Dean Malenko(c) vs Ultimate Dragon(c)
*Winner:* Ultimate Dragon (18:30)


*WCW Souled Out 1997*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hollywood Hogan(c) vs Masahiro Chono
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (19:53)

*Singles Match*
The Giant vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (9:39)

*WCW United States Championship Ladder Match*
Syxx vs Eddie Guerrero(c)
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (13:48)

*Singles Match*
Jeff Jarrett vs Scott Norton
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (9:22)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Outsiders(c) vs The Steiner Brothers
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (12:51)

*Singles Match*
Chris Jericho vs Mike Rotundo
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (11:08)

*Singles Match*
Buff Bagwell vs Scotty Riggs
*Winner:* Buff Bagwell (13:51)


*WCW SuperBrawl VII 1997*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hollywood Hogan(c) vs The Giant
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (16:52)

*Singles Match*
Scott Hall vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Scott Hall (13:53)

*WCW United States Championship*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Eddie Guerrero (12:02)

*Singles Match*
Chris Benoit vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Kevin Nash (8:35)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat(c) vs Meng & The Barbarian
*Winners:* Harlem Heat (9:43)

*Singles Match*
Jeff Jarrett vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (14:50)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Dean Malenko(c) vs Syxx
*Winner:* Syxx (11:57)

*Singles Match*
Buff Bagwell vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (9:46)


----------



## Mr. C

*WrestleMania 24*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge © vs. The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (23:50)

*Anything Goes Match*
Big Show vs. Floyd Mayweather
*Winner:* Floyd Mayweather (11:36)

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena vs. Randy Orton © vs. Triple-H
*Winner:* Randy Orton (14:09)

*BunnyMania Lumberjill Match*
Ashley & Maria vs. Beth Phoenix & Melina
*Winners:* Beth Phoenix & Melina (5:56)

*Career Threatening Match*
Ric Flair vs. Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (20:23)

*Singles Match*
Great Khali vs. Hulk Hogan
*Winner:* Hulk Hogan (7:15)

*Battle for Brand Supremacy*
Batista vs. Umaga
*Winner:* Batista (7:06)

*Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
Carlito vs. Chris Jericho vs. CM Punk vs. John Morrison vs. Ken Kennedy vs. MVP vs. Shelton Benjamin
*Winner:* CM Punk (13:55)

*Belfast Brawl*
Fit Finlay vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
*Winner:* John Bradshaw Layfield (8:35)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW Uncensored 1997*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hollywood Hogan(c) vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (13:17)

*6 Man Elimination Match*
Scott Hall, Kevin Nash & Randy Savage vs Chris Benoit, Lex Luger & Jeff Jarrett
*Winners:* Scott Hall, Kevin Nash & Randy Savage (19:22)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat(c) vs Public Enemy
*Winners:* Harlem Heat (12:25)

*Singles Match*
Scott Steiner vs The Giant
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (9:04)

*WCW United States Championship*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs Dean Malenko
*Winner:* Dean Malenko (19:14)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Psychosis vs Ultimo Dragon(c)
*Winner:* Ultimo Dragon (13:17)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Rey Mysterio Jr.(c) vs Buff Bagwell
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (13:41)


*WCW Spring Stampede 1997*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship 4 Corners Match*
Hollywood Hogan(c) vs The Giant vs Lex Luger vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (18:18)

*No Disqualification Match*
Randy Savage vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (15:38)

*WCW United States Championship*
Dean Malenko(c) vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* No Contest (17:53)

*Singles Match*
Syxx vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (15:20)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Public Enemy vs Harlem Heat(c)
*Winners:* Harlem Heat (10:42)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Lord Steven Regal(c) vs Rick Steiner
*Winner:* Lord Steven Regal (10:01)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio vs Ultimo Dragon(c)
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (14:55)


*WCW Slamboree 1997*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hollywood Hogan(c) vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (15:17)

*Singles Match*
Ric Flair vs Scott Hall
*Winner:* Ric Flair (17:20)

*WCW United States Championship*
Dean Malenko(c) vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* Dean Malenko (14:54)

*Singles Match*
Syxx vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Roddy Piper (14:54)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat(c) vs The Steiner Brothers
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (9:35)

*Singles Match*
Kevin Nash vs Meng
*Winner:* Kevin Nash (7:10)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs Yuji Yasuraoka
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (14:58)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Lord Steven Regal(c) vs Ultimo Dragon
*Winner:* Lord Steven Regal (16:04)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW The Great American Bash 1997*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hollywood Hogan(c) vs Meng
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (16:59)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Randy Savage vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Randy Savage (16:56)

*WCW United States Championship*
Jeff Jarrett(c) vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (15:34)

*Singles Match*
Chris Benoit vs Scott Hall
*Winner:* Scott Hall (22:02)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat vs The Steiner Brothers(c)
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (12:02)

*Singles Match*
Kevin Nash vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Kevin Nash (13:02)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Ultimo Dragon(c) vs Psychosis
*Winner:* Ultimo Dragon (14:20)


*WCW Bash At The Beach 1997*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Curt Hennig vs Hollywood Hogan(c)
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (22:30)

*Singles Match*
Ric Flair vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (19:35)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship 4 Corners Match*
The Steiner Brothers(c) vs Masahiro Chono & The Great Muta vs Mortis & Wrath vs Scott Hall & Kevin Nash
*Winners:* Scott Hall & Kevin Nash (13:26)

*Singles Match*
Diamond Dallas Page vs Randy Savage
*Winner:* Randy Savage (15:10)

*WCW United States Championship*
Jeff Jarrett(c) vs The Giant
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (13:37)

*Singles Match*
Roddy Piper vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Lex Luger (15:47)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Chris Jericho vs Ultimo Dragon(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (12:55)

*Tag Team Match*
Juventud Guerrera & Lizmark Jr. vs La Parka & Psychosis
*Winners:* Juventud Guerrera & Lizmark Jr. (10:08)


*WCW Road Wild 1997*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship No Disqualification Match*
Curt Hennig vs Hollywood Hogan(c)
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (17:15)

*Singles Match*
Randy Savage vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Randy Savage (15:20)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko vs The Outsiders(c)
*Winners:* The Outsiders (15:29)

*Singles Match*
Lex Luger vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (11:06)

*WCW United States Championship*
Jeff Jarrett(c) vs The Giant
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (9:41)

*Tag Team Match*
Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton vs The Steiner Brothers
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (9:36)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Syxx vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (13:03)

*Mexican Death Match*
Rey Mysterio vs Konnan
*Winner:* Konnan (10:20)


----------



## Yosihait

Just before I'll start: I've changed the Survivor Series 1994 booking (Man, the roster was so weak, I couldn't do FIVE survivor series matches!) and a one match from Wrestlemania XI.

*In Your House 1- Diesel Power*

*Tag Team Match*
Jeff Jarrett and the Roadie def. Razor Ramon and Savio Vega (8 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Hakushi def. The Undertaker (11 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Owen Hart def. Adam Bomb (3 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Lex Luger (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Bob Holly and British Bulldog (Replacing an injured 123 Kid) (c) def. Bam Bam Bigelow and Sycho Sid (8 minutes)- Post match, Sid and the Million Dollar Corporation destroy Bam Bam.

*WWF Championship*
Diesel def. Bret Hart (c) (13 minutes)



*King of the Ring 1995- Guts and Glory*

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Jeff Jarrett def. Adam Bomb (6 minutes)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Davey Boy Smith def. Owen Hart (15 minutes)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker def. Lex Luger (9 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Chris Candido def. Savio Vega (7 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Hakushi (12 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
123 Kid and Bob Holly (c) def. The Smoking Gunns (7 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
Davey Boy Smith def. Jeff Jarrett (11 minutes)

*Tag Team Match*
Diesel and Sycho Sid def. Bret Hart and Bam Bam Bigelow (17 minutes)



*In Your House 2- The Monsters collide*

*Singles Match*
Razor Ramon def. Owen Hart (10 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Bret Hart and Davey Boy Smith def. Sycho Sid and Lex Luger (11 minutes)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker def. Hakushi (10 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Jeff Jarrett (20 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Harris Brothers def. 123 Kid and Bob Holly (4 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Diesel (c) def. Bam Bam Bigelow (10 minutes)



*Summerslam 1995- Meet your Maker*

*Singles Match*
Chris Candido def. Barry Horowitz (11 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Bob Holly (7 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Hakushi def. 123 Kid (9 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Owen Hart def. Savio Vega (15 minutes)

*Singles Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow def. Lex Luger (5 minutes)- Post match, Sid returns from his "Suspension" after the July In Your House, attacking Bam Bam.

*Ladder match for the WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Razor Ramon (25 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Harris Brothers (c) def. Bret Hart and Davey Boy Smith (15 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Diesel (c) def. The Undertaker (17 minutes)- Post match, Sid comes out and Powerbombs Taker as well.


----------



## Iron Head

*WRESTLEMANIA 27*

8-Man Tag Team match
The Corre vs. *Big Show, Kane, Santino Marella, and Kofi Kingston*

*Cody Rhodes* vs. Rey Mysterio

U.S. Championship match
*Sheamus* vs. Daniel Bryan

John Morrison vs. *Dolph Ziggler*

*Randy Orton* vs. CM Punk

*Jerry Lawler *(w/ Stone Cold Steve Austin) vs. Michael Cole (w/ Jack Swagger)

World Heavyweight Championship match
*Edge* (w/ Christian) vs. Alberto Del Rio (w/ Brodus Clay)

No Holds Barred match
*Undertaker* vs. Sting

*Trish Stratus & Snooki* vs. Lay-Cool

****************************
WWE Championship match
*The Miz* vs. John Cena
Special referee: The Rock
****************************


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW Fall Brawl 1997*

*WCW WarGames Match*
*nWo:* Hollywood Hogan, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash & Syxx
vs
*Four Horsemen:* Ric Flair, Curt Hennig, Chris Benoit & Lex Luger
*Winners:* nWo (19:37)

*Singles Match*
Jeff Jarrett vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (10:19)

*WCW United States Championship*
Dean Malenko(c) vs Buff Bagwell
*Winner:* Dean Malenko (14:53)

*Singles Match*
Scott Norton vs Randy Savage
*Winner:* Randy Savage (12:22)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers(c) vs Meng & The Barbarian
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (11:44)

*Singles Match*
Konnan vs The Giant
*Winner:* The Giant (5:27)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Eddy Guerrero
*Winner:* Eddy Guerrero (17:19)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Alex Wright(c) vs Ultimo Dragon 
*Winner:* Alex Wright (18:43)


*WCW Halloween Havoc 1997*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship Steel Cage Match*
Hollywood Hogan(c) vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (15:37)

*Singes Match*
Curt Hennig vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Curt Hennig (13:57)

*WCW United States Championship*
Syxx(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Syxx (9:22)

*Las Vegas Sudden Death Match*
Randy Savage vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Randy Savage (18:07)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship Mask vs Title Match*
Rey Mysterio vs Eddy Guerrero(c)
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (13:51)

*Singles Match*
Lex Luger vs Scott Hall
*Winner:* Lex Luger (13:02)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Alex Wright(c) vs Ultimo Dragon
*Winner:* Alex Wright (13:42)


*WCW World War 3 1997*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hollywood Hogan(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (13:45)

*World War 3 60 Man Battle Royal*
*Final 6:* The Giant, Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, Chris Benoit, Randy Savage & Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Scott Hall (29:48)

*WCW United States Championship*
Curt Hennig vs Ric Flair(c)
*Winner:* Curt Hennig (17:57)

*Singles Match*
Dean Malenko vs Raven
*Winner:* Raven (11:43)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Eddy Guerrero(c) vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Eddy Guerrero (12:42)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Blue Bloods vs The Steiner Brothers(c)
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (9:45)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Saturn vs Alex Wright(c)
*Winner:* Saturn (12:23)


----------



## Yosihait

*In Your House 3- Beware of a Dog*

*Tag Team Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow and Razor Ramon def. Sycho Sid and Owen Hart (14 minutes)- Post match, the Undertaker comes to brawl with Sid.

*Singles match*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Fatu (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Bret Hart def. Shane Douglas (12 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Candido def. Shawn Michaels (c) (17 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Smoking Gunns def. The Harris Brothers (c) (8 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Diesel (c) def. Davey Boy Smith (16 minutes)



*In Your House 4: The Heart of an Underdog!*

*Singles match*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Savio Vega (6 minutes)

*Singles match*
Goldust def. Bob Holly (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Razor Ramon def. Sycho Sid (12 minutes)- Bam Bam costs Sid the match.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Candido (c) def. Marty Jannetty (Replacing an injured Shawn Michaels) (15 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Smoking Gunns (c) def. The British Bulldog and Bret Hart (13 minutes)- Post match, Davey turns on Bret and joins Owen in attacking him.

*WWF Championship*
Diesel (c) def. 123 Kid (17 minutes)- Post match, Razor comes out to help Kid run Diesel off.



*Survivor Series 1995- Don't fall off the truck!*

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*The Hart's army* (Bret Hart, Hakushi, Barry Horowitz and Ahmed Johnson) def. *The Royals* (Davey Boy Smith, Hunter Hearst Helmsley, Jerry Lawler and Owen Hart) (30 minutes)

*Singles match*
Goldust def. Savio Vega (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Sycho Sid def. Bam Bam Bigelow (10 minutes)- Post match, *The Undertaker* returns to attack Sid.

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*The Heartbreakers* def. (Shawn Michaels, Marty Jannetty and the Smoking Gunns) *The BodyDonnas* (Chris Candido, Shane Douglas, Tom Prichard and Red Radford) (26 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Diesel (c) def. Razor Ramon (27 minutes)- 123 Kid turns on Razor in this match and sells out to Ted Dibiase.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW Starrcade 1997*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Sting vs Hollywood Hogan(c)
*Winner:* Sting (22:54)

*Singles Match*
Larry Zbyszko vs Scott Hall
*Winner:* Scott Hall (11:12)

*WCW United States Championship*
Curt Hennig(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (10:52)

*Singles Match*
Randy Savage vs Bill Goldberg
*Winner:* Bill Goldberg (9:59)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Raven & Saturn vs The Steiner Brothers(c)
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (11:06)

*Singles Match*
Lex Luger vs Buff Bagwell
*Winner:* Buff Bagwell (12:36)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Eddy Guerrero(c) vs Dean Malenko
*Winner:* Eddy Guerrero (14:57)

*Singles Match*
Chris Benoit vs Scott Norton
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (10:50)


*WCW Souled Out 1998*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Sting(c) vs Randy Savage
*Winner:* Sting (16:37)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Hollywood Hogan, Scott Hall & Kevin Nash vs Larry Zybyszko, Lex Luger & The Giant
*Winners:* Larry Zybyszko, Lex Luger & The Giant (11:47)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers(c) vs Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (12:20)

*Singles Match*
Ric Flair vs Bret Hart
*Winner:* Bret Hart (18:06)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Booker T(c) vs Konnan
*Winner:* Booker T (10:50)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Chris Jericho vs Rey Mysterio(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (15:28)

*Raven's Rules Match*
Raven vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (10:36)


*WCW Boston Brawl 1998*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship Steel Cage Match*
Sting(c) vs Hollywood Hogan
*Winner:* Sting (22:35)

*Singles Match*
Randy Savage vs Larry Zybyszko
*Winner:* Randy Savage (7:37)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Perry Saturn & Raven vs The Steiner Brothers(c)
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (8:15)

*Singles Match*
Ric Flair vs Bret Hart
*Winner:* Bret Hart (13:35)

*WCW United States Championship*
Scott Hall vs Diamond Dallas Page(c)
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (10:34)

*Singles Match*
Lex Luger vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Kevin Nash (9:51)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Dean Malenko vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (13:58)

*Singles Match*
Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (15:28)


----------



## Iron Head

*THE 25TH ANNIVERSARY OF WRESTLEMANIA*

Money in the Bank Ladder match
Winner: *Christian*

Women's Championship - Lumberjill match
Beth Phoenix vs. *Michelle McCool*
(Anyone involved in the former battle royal. The Jills would actually assault anyone outside the ring)

Tag Team Championship Unification match
*The Colons (WWE)* vs. Miz & Morrison (World)

*Chris Jericho* vs. Ricky Steamboat (w/ Ric Flair)

Extreme Rules match
Jeff Hardy vs.* Matt Hardy*

Intercontinental Championship match
JBL vs. *Rey Mysterio*

(JBL quits)

World Heavyweight Championship match
Edge vs. *John Cena*

_Christian cashes in and wins the WHC from Cena_

WWE Championship - No DQ/No count outs match
Triple H vs. *Randy Orton*

(2009 HOF class + Stone Cold beer salute)

*****************************
*Undertaker* vs. Shawn Michaels
*****************************


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW SuperBrawl VIII 1998*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship No Disqualification Match*
Hollywood Hogan vs Sting(c)
*Winner:* Sting (20:33)

*Tag Team Match*
The Outsiders vs Lex Luger & The British Bulldog
*Winners:* The Outsiders (13:56)

*WCW United States Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (15:46)

*Singles Match*
Bill Goldberg vs Randy Savage
*Winner:* Bill Goldberg (12:23)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton vs The Steiner Brothers(c)
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (11:41)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship Mask vs Title Match*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Juventud Guerrera
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (13:29)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Saturn vs Booker T(c)
*Winner:* Booker T (14:23)


*WCW Uncensored 1998*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Sting(c) vs Scott Hall
*Winner:* Sting (18:20)

*Singles Match*
Raven vs Randy Savage
*Winner:* Raven (13:51)

*WCW United States Championship 4 Corners Match*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs Chris Benoit vs Lex Luger vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (15:53)

*Singles Match*
Scott Steiner vs Hollywood Hogan
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (12:18)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Dean Malenko vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (14:42)

*Singles Match*
Bret Hart vs Curt Hennig
*Winner:* Bret Hart (13:51)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Booker T(c) vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Booker T (11:08)


*WCW Spring Stampede 1998*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship No Disqualification Match*
Sting(c) vs Randy Savage
*Winner:* Randy Savage (16:08)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Hollywood Hogan, Kevin Nash & Buff Bagwell vs The Giant, Lex Luger & The British Bulldog
*Winners:* Hollywood Hogan, Kevin Nash & Buff Bagwell (13:23)

*WCW United States Championship Raven's Rules Match*
Raven vs Diamond Dallas Page(c)
*Winner:* Raven (11:52)

*Singles Match*
Scott Steiner vs Rick Steiner
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (10:59)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Booker T(c) vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Booker T (14:11)

*Singles Match*
Curt Hennig vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Curt Hennig (11:49)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Eddie Guerrero vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (9:55)

*Singles Match*
Goldberg vs Saturn
*Winner:* Goldberg (9:10)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW Slamboree 1998*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Savage(c) vs Bret Hart
*Winner:* Randy Savage (16:38)

*Singles Match*
Chris Benoit vs The Giant
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (11:09)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Sting & Lex Luger vs The Outsiders(c)
*Winners:* Sting & Lex Luger (14:46)

*Singles Match*
Roddy Piper vs Raven
*Winner:* Raven (14:52)

*WCW United States Championship*
Goldberg(c) vs Saturn
*Winner:* Goldberg (7:01)

*Singles Match*
Eddie Guerrero vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (14:35)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Dean Malenko
*Winner:* Dean Malenko (12:07)

*8 Man Tag Team Match*
Ultimo Dragon, Juventud Guerrera, La Parka & Psychosis
vs
Billy Kidman, Evan Karagias, Chavo Guerrero & Villano IV
*Winners:* Ultimo Dragon, Juventud Guerrera, La Parka & Psychosis (8:27)


*The Great American Bash 1998*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Savage(c) vs Curt Hennig
*Winner:* Randy Savage (20:46)

*Singles Match*
Hollywood Hogan vs Bret Hart
*Winner:* Bret Hart (13:40)

*WCW United States Championship*
Goldberg(c) vs Eddy Guerrero
*Winner:* Goldberg (9:50)

*Singles Match*
Sting vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Sting (13:13)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Booker T(c) vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Booker T (16:20)

*Singles Match*
Saturn vs The Giant
*Winner:* The Giant (14:46)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Dean Malenko( vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (13:52)


*WCW Bash At The Beach 1998*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Curt Hennig vs Goldberg(c)
*Winner:* Goldberg (17:25)

*Singles Match*
Diamond Dallas Page vs Hollywood Hogan
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (15:47)

*WCW United States Championship*
Saturn vs Eddy Guerrero(c)
*Winner:* Eddy Guerrero (11:54)

*Singles Match*
Bret Hart vs Raven
*Winner:* Bret Hart (12:25)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (11:06)

*Singles Match*
The Giant vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* The Giant (7:58)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Booker T(c) vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Booker T (8:28)


----------



## Yosihait

*In Your House 5: Seasons Beatings*

*Casket match*
The Undertaker def. Sycho Sid (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ahmed Johnson def. Henry Godwinn (45 seconds)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Candido (c) def. Jeff Jarrett (8 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Smoking Gunns (c) def. Barry Horowitz and Hakushi (6 minutes)

*Tag Team Match*
Diesel and 123 Kid def. Razor Ramon and Shawn Michaels (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
British Bulldog def. Bret Hart (21 minutes)



*Royal Rumble 1996- This will break your heart...*

*Free For All- The Winner will enter number 30, the loser will enter number 1*
Triple H def. Jeff Jarrett (6 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ahmed Johnson def. 1-2-3 Kid (10 minutes)- After a Razor interference

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Candido (c) def. Hakushi (18 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart and the British Bulldog def. The Smoking Gunns (c) (12 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Diesel (c) def. Jake Roberts (21 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match*
Shawn Michaels wins last eliminating Bret Hart (59 minutes)



*In Your House 6: Off the Truck!*

*Free For All*
Goldust def. Aldo Montoya (6 minutes)

*Crybaby match*
Razor Ramon def. 123 Kid (12 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Shawn Michaels and Ahmed Johnson def. Steve Austin and Tatanka (13 minutes)- Post match, Austin destroys Tatanka.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Candido (c) def. Jake Roberts (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart and the British Bulldog (c) def. Bret Hart and the Undertaker (16 minutes)- Post match, Taker and Bret argue with eachother.

*WWF Championship*
Diesel (c) def. Roddy Piper (11 minutes)



*Wrestlemania XII- Where dreams come true!*

*Free For All*
The New Rockers def. The Godwinns (5 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Ultimate Warrior def. Goldust (3 minutes)

*Singles match*
Steve Austin def. Savio Vega (10 minutes)

*Handicap match*
Vader def. Barry Horowitz, Aldo Montoya and Jake Roberts (7 minutes)

*Hollywood Backlot Brawl*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Roddy Piper (12 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Ahmed Johnson def. Chris Candido (c) (20 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart and the British Bulldog (c) def. The Bushwhackers (14 minutes)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker def. Bret Hart (25 minutes)

*WWF Championship, No Holds Barred*
Shawn Michaels def. Diesel (c) (25 minutes)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW Road Wild 1998*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship 3 Way Dance*
Goldberg(c) vs Scott Hall vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Goldberg (11:30)

*Singles Match*
Diamond Dallas Page vs Hollywood Hogan
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (12:31)

*WCW United States Championship*
Curt Hennig(c) vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Curt Hennig (8:58)

*Singles Match*
Sting vs Raven
*Winner:* Sting (12:26)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Juventud Guerrera
*Winner:* Juventud Guerrera (14:24)

*Singles Match*
The Giant vs Meng
*Winner:* The Giant (6:32)

*Singles Match*
Saturn vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (12:28)


*WCW Fall Brawl 1998*

*WCW WarGames Match*
*Team WCW:* Goldberg, Roddy Piper & The Warrior 
vs
*nWo Hollywood:* Hollywood Hogan, Bret Hart & Scott Hall
vs
*nWo Wolfpac:* Kevin Nash, Sting & Lex Luger
*Winners:* Team WCW (20:06)

*WCW United States Championship*
The British Bulldog vs Curt Hennig(c)
*Winner:* Curt Hennig (12:42)

*Ravens Rules Match*
Raven vs Saturn
*Winner:* Raven (14:04)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Konnan vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (12:03)

*Singles Match*
Rick Steiner vs Scott Steiner
*Winner:* No Contest (6:45)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Dean Malenko vs Juventud Guerrera(c)
*Winner:* Juventud Guerrera (8:36)

*Singles Match*
Jim Neidhart vs Buff Bagwell
*Winner:* Buff Bagwell (11:03)


*WCW Halloween Havoc 1998*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Goldberg (16:19)

*Singles Match*
Scott Hall vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Scott Hall (13:29)

*WCW United States Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs The Giant
*Winner:* Bret Hart (11:39))

*Ravens Rules Match*
Raven vs Sting
*Winner:* Raven (16:03)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Juventud Guerrera(c) vs Billy Kidman
*Winner:* Billy Kidman (11:49)

*Singles Match*
The Warrior vs Hollywood Hogan
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (14:18)

*No Disqualification Match*
Rick Steiner vs Scott Steiner
*Winner:* Rick Steiner (15:34)


----------



## Robcore™

*Wrestlemania 2000*

*WWF Championship*
2 out of 3 Falls
The Rock w/Vince v Triple H (c) w/Steph
_Winner: The Rock_

*WWF Tag Team Championships*
Ladder Match
Dudley Boyz (c) v Edge & Christian v The Hardy Boyz
_Winners: Edge & Christian_

*Grudge Match*
Last Man Standing
The Big Show w/Shane v Cactus Jack
_Winner: Cactus Jack_

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Fatal Four-Way Elimination
Eddie Guerrero v Chris Benoit v Chris Jericho v Kurt Angle(c)
_Winner: Kurt Angle_

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Hardcore Match
Bradshaw w/Farooq v Hardcore Holly (c) w/Crash
_Winner: Bradshaw_

*Grudge Match*
Singles Match
Dean Malenko w/Saturn v Chyna w/Guerrero
_Winner: Dean Malenko_

*Grudge Match*
Singles Match
Kane w/Bearer v X-Pac w/Tori
_Winner: Kane w/Bearer_​
I don't think there's an awful lot you can do with this card unfortunately unless you drastically change things and have the main event built around the HHH/Cactus rivalry, but I think it'd burnt out by then unfortunately. They just had a lot of horrible luck with Billy Gunn, Undertaker, Stone Cold all out with injuries. Had the latter two been fit, you could've had another stellar match. 

The Malenko/Chyna match would've come with Malenko resenting Chyna for choosing Guerrero over him, with Chyna opting to fight Malenko herself when Guerrero gets offered a title shot. Guerrero would screw Chyna out of the match with the justification "Bros before Hos". Hm.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW World War 3 1998*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg(c) vs Bret Hart
*Winner:* Goldberg (18:31)

*WCW World War 3 60 Man Battle Royal*
*Final 6:* Kevin Nash, Diamond Dallas Page, Chris Benoit, Scott Steiner, Scott Hall & The Giant
*Winner:* Kevin Nash (22:33)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Juventud Guerrera vs Billy Kidman(c)
*Winner:* Billy Kidman (15:27)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Rick Steiner vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (13:19)

*Singles Match*
Buff Bagwell vs Eddy Guerrero
*Winner:* Eddy Guerrero (8:04)

*Singles Match*
Perry Saturn vs Kanyon
*Winner:* Perry Saturn (6:55)

*Singles Match*
Booker T vs Scott Norton
*Winner:* Booker T (8:22)


*WCW Starrcade 1998*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg(c) vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Goldberg (16:20)

*Singles Match*
The Giant vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Kevin Nash (11:08)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman(c) vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Billy Kidman (12:49)

*Singles Match*
Diamond Dallas Page vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (12:45)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Perry Saturn(c) vs Eddy Guerrero
*Winner:* Perry Saturn (14:55)

*Singles Match*
Fit Finlay vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (11:31)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Brian Adams & Scott Norton(c) vs Konnan & Juventud Guerrera
*Winners:* Brian Adams & Scott Norton (10:56)


*WCW Souled Out 1999*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match*
Scott Hall vs Goldberg(c)
*Winner:* Goldberg (20:47)

*Singles Match*
Chris Benoit vs Curt Hennig
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (18:44)

*WCW United States Championship*
Ric Flair(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Ric Flair (15:56)

*Singles Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Lex Luger (12:23)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Perry Saturn(c) vs Barry Windham
*Winner:* Perry Saturn (15:44)

*Singles Match*
Konnan vs Fit Finlay
*Winner:* Konnan (9:31)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship Fatal 4 Way Match*
Billy Kidman(c) vs Rey Mysterio vs Juventud Guerrera vs Psychosis
*Winner:* Billy Kidman (14:24)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW SuperBrawl IX 1999*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg(c) vs Hollywood Hogan
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (17:53)

*Singles Match*
Ric Flair vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (13:39)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Outsiders(c) vs Dean Malenko & Chris Benoit
*Winners:* Dean Malenko & Chris Benoit (20:36)

*Singles Match*
Lex Luger vs Rey Mysterio Jr.
*Winner:* Lex Luger (11:00)

*WCW United States Championship*
Curt Hennig(c) vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Curt Hennig (8:19)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Scott Steiner(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (13:53)

*Singles Match*
Chris Jericho vs Perry Saturn
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (11:17)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman(c) vs Chavo Guerrero
*Winner:* Billy Kidman (8:26)


*WCW Uncensored 1999*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship Steel Cage Match*
Ric Flair vs Hollywood Hogan(c)
*Winner:* Ric Flair (14:19)

*Singles Match*
Lex Luger vs Raven
*Winner:* Raven (13:38)

*WCW United States Championship Dog Collar Match*
Perry Saturn vs Chris Jericho(c)
*Winner:* Perry Saturn (11:50)

*Street Fight*
Hak vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (14:29)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko(c) vs Curt Hennig & Barry Windham
*Winners:* Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko (16:58)

*Singles Match*
Rey Mysterio vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Kevin Nash (6:19)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Booker T vs Scott Steiner(c)
*Winner:* Booker T (13:30)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman(c) vs Mikey Whipwreck
*Winner:* Billy Kidman (15:01)


*WCW Spring Stampede 1999*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Sting vs Hollywood Hogan vs Ric Flair(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (22:27)

*Singles Match*
Goldberg vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Goldberg (14:44)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Hak & Raven vs Dean Malenko & Chris Benoit(c)
*Winners:* Dean Malenko & Chris Benoit (14:11)

*Singles Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (13:11)

*WCW United States Championship*
Booker T vs Scott Steiner
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (15:37)

*Singles Match*
Arn Anderson vs Perry Saturn
*Winner:* Perry Saturn (13:33)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio vs Billy Kidman(c)
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (15:32)


----------



## BackBone2

*WrestleMania XXVI (2010)*

*12 Man Money in the Bank - 'Largest Money in the Bank match ever'*
Christian vs. Jack Swagger vs. Montel Vontavious Porter vs. Matt Hardy vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Evan Bourne vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. John Morrison vs. R-Truth

*Two on One Handicap match*
Randy Orton vs. Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase Jr.)

*Grudge match*
Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk (with Luke Gallows and Serena)

*Singles match*
The Big Show vs. The Miz

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) vs. Edge (Royal Rumble winner)

*Singles match for the Divas Championship*
Michelle McCool (c) (with Layla) vs. Eve Torres (with Mickie James)

*Tag Team match*
John Cena and Bret Hart vs. Batista and Mr. McMahon

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Sheamus (c) vs. Triple H

*No Disqualification Streak vs. Career match*
The Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW Slamboree 1999*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs Sting
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (18:23)

*Singles Match*
Goldberg vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Goldberg (15:10)

*WCW United States Championship*
Scott Steiner(c) vs Buff Bagwell
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (12:11)

*Singles Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Kevin Nash (11:29)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship Triple Threat*
Dean Malenko & Chris Benoit(c) vs Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio vs Raven & Perry Saturn
*Winners:* Raven & Perry Saturn (17:28)

*Singles Match*
Ric Flair vs Randy Savage
*Winner:* Randy Savage (16:39)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Booker T(c) vs Rick Steiner
*Winner:* Rick Steiner (11:08)


*WCW The Great American Bash 1999*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (14:15)

*Singles Match*
Curt Hennig vs Randy Savage
*Winner:* Randy Savage (10:29)

*WCW United States Championship*
Buff Bagwell(c) vs Chris Kanyon
*Winner:* Buff Bagwell (10:33)

*Street Fight*
Kevin Nash vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (10:16)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Perry Saturn & Chris Benoit(c) vs Konnan & Rey Mysterio
*Winners:* Perry Saturn & Chris Benoit (19:13)

*Singles Match*
Sting vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Sting (10:35)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Rick Steiner(c) vs Mikey Whipwreck
*Winner:* Rick Steiner (10:44)


*WCW Bash At The Beach 1999*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship 3 Way Dance*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs Kevin Nash vs Sting
*Winner:* Kevin Nash (13:20)

*Singles Match*
Roddy Piper vs Sid Vicious
*Winner:* Sid Vicious (8:07)

*WCW United States Championship*
Dean Malenko(c) vs Curt Hennig
*Winner:* Dean Malenko (15:35)

*Singles Match*
Buff Bagwell vs Randy Savage
*Winner:* Randy Savage (9:44)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Chris Kanyon & Bam Bam Bigelow vs Chris Benoit & Perry Saturn(c)
*Winners:* Chris Kanyon & Bam Bam Bigelow (23:16)

*Tag Team Match*
Konnan & Rey Mysterio vs Fit Finlay & Lord Steven Regal
*Winners:* Konnan & Rey Mysterio (13:51)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Rick Steiner(c) vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Rick Steiner (6:10)


----------



## Yosihait

*In your House 7: And we'll never leave it!* (If anyone will understand what I mean, you're smart).

*Free For All*
Marc Mero def. 123 Kid (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Mankind def. Jake Roberts (6 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Ultimate Warrior def. Diesel (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Vader def. Razor Ramon (15 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Ahmed Johnson (c) def. Steve Austin (11 minutes) - Savio Vega interferes the match.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart and the British Bulldog (c) def. The New Rockers (9 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Jerry Lawler (13 minutes)



*In Your House 8- Broken Dreams*

*Free For All*
The Smoking Gunns def. Chris Candido and Tom Prichard (5 minutes)

*Singles match*
Marc Mero def. Jerry Lawler (12 minutes)

*Caribbean Strap match, Ted Dibiase's career on the line*
Savio Vega def. Steve Austin (21 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ultimate Warrior and Mankind fought to no contest after the Undertaker interferes (10 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Ahmed Johnson (c) def. Yokozuna (4 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart and the British Bulldog (c) def. The Godwinns (10 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (19 minutes)



*King of the Ring 1996- To Battle Is Honor...to Win Is Hell!*

*Free For All*
The New Rockers def. Chris Candido and Tom Prichard (8 minutes)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Stone Cold Steve Austin def. Marc Mero (17 minutes)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Jake Roberts def. Vader by DQ (4 minutes)

*Singles match*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Aldo Montoya (3 minutes)

*Singles match*
Mankind def. The Undertaker (18 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Ahmed Johnson (c) def. Goldust (16 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart and the British Bulldog (c) def. The Smoking Gunns (10 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
Steve Austin def. Jake Roberts (4 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. The Ultimate Warrior (27 minutes)



*In Your House 9: He who Rules the World!*

*Free For All*
Marc Mero def. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (5 minutes)

*Singles match*
Steve Austin def. Chris Candido (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Mankind def. Fatu (7 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust def. Ahmed Johnson (c) (12 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart and the British Bulldog (c) def. The New Rockers (13 minutes)

*Tag Team Match*
The Masters of the Powerbomb (Sycho Sid and Vader) def. Shawn Michaels and the Undertaker (25 minutes)- Mankind interferes the match.


----------



## the modern myth

One that I often come back to ...

*SUMMERSLAM 1993*

Marty Jannetty vs Doink the Clown
Money Incorporated vs The Smoking Gunns
Shawn Michaels (IC Champion) vs Mr. Perfect
Razor Ramon vs 1,2,3 Kid
Steiner Brothers (Tag Team Champions) vs Headshrinkers
Bam-Bam Bigelow vs the Undertaker
Ludvig Borga & Yokozuna vs Lex Luger & Tatanka
Hulk Hogan (WWF Champion) vs Bret 'Hit-Man' Hart


----------



## SpocksEvilClone

the modern myth said:


> One that I often come back to ...
> 
> *SUMMERSLAM 1993*
> 
> Marty Jannetty vs Doink the Clown
> Money Incorporated vs The Smoking Gunns
> Shawn Michaels (IC Champion) vs Mr. Perfect
> Razor Ramon vs 1,2,3 Kid
> Steiner Brothers (Tag Team Champions) vs Headshrinkers
> Bam-Bam Bigelow vs the Undertaker
> Ludvig Borga & Yokozuna vs Lex Luger & Tatanka
> Hulk Hogan (WWF Champion) vs Bret 'Hit-Man' Hart


That would have been a bad ass Summerslam. 

The one I always come back to was just one match: Wrestlemania V.
"Macho Man" Randy Savage vs. "The Million Dollar Man" Ted Dibiase (C)


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 1996: The Justice returns...*

*Free For All*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Yokozuna (2 minutes)

*Singles match*
Steve Austin def. Savio Vega (16 minutes)

*Singles match*
Vader def. Jake Roberts (4 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ron Simmons def. Bob Holly (3 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust (c) def. Marc Mero (15 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship, Triple Threat Tag Match*
Owen Hart and the British Bulldog (c) def. The New Rockers and the Godwinns (13 minutes)

*Boiler Room match*
Mankind def. The Undertaker (27 minutes)- Paul Bearer turns on Taker in the match.

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Sycho Sid (24 minutes)



*In Your House 10: It's Time*

*Free For All*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Jake Roberts (5 minutes)

*Caribbean Strap match*
Ron Simmons def. Savio Vega (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Sycho Sid def. Mark Henry (5 minutes)

*Singles match*
Steve Austin def. Yokozuna (1 minute)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust (c) def. Marc Mero (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship, Leathal Lottery*
Owen Hart and the British Bulldog (c) fight Mankind and The Undertaker to no contest (11 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Vader (26 minutes)



*In Your House 11: Buried Alive*

*Free For All*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Savio Vega (20 minutes) *(I'm not kidding, that was the time!)*

*Singles match*
Steve Austin def. Barry Windham (16 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust (c) def. Jesse James (8 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart and the British Bulldog (c) def. The Masters of the Powerbomb (9 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Ron Simmons (12 minutes)- Ahmed Johnson returns and helps Michaels to defeat Simmons.

*Buried Alive match, #1 Contender for the WWF Championship*
Mankind def. The Undertaker (18 minutes)



*Survivor Series 1996: Mind and Heart*

*Free For All, 4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*Team JJ*(Jesse James, Savio Vega and the Smoking Gunns) def. Team Sultan (The Sultan, Justin Bradshaw, Issac Yankem and Crush)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*Team Can-Am Express* (The Can-Am Express and the New Rockers) def. Camp Cornette (Owen Hart, British Bulldog and Masters of the Powerbomb) (21 minutes)

*Tag Team Match*
PG-13 def. The Godwinns (10 minutes)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
Team Goldust (Goldust, Hunter Hearst Helmsley, Jerry Lawler and Ron Simmons) def. Team Mero (Marc Mero, Jake Roberts, Barry Windham and 2 Cold Scorpio) (24 minutes)

*Singles match, #1 Contender for the WWF Championship*
Bret Hart def. Steve Austin (29 minutes)

*Singles match*
Rocky Maivia def. Justin Bradshaw (9 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Mankind def. Shawn Michaels (c) (26 minutes)- The Undertaker interferes in the match but Mankind still wins.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW Road Wild 1999*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Kevin Nash(c) vs Sting
*Winner:* Sting (16:18)

*Singles Match*
Buff Bagwell vs Hulk Hogan
*Winner:* Hulk Hogan (11:30)

*WCW United States Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (12:14)

*Singles Match*
Sid Vicious vs Randy Savage
*Winner:* Sid Vicious (10:40)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman vs Chris Kanyon & Bam Bam Bigelow(c)
*Winners:* Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman (13:06)

*Singles Match*
Goldberg vs Rick Steiner
*Winner:* Goldberg (8:39)

*Tag Team Match*
Barry Windham & Curt Hennig vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn
*Winners:* Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn (10:57)

*Singles Match*
Shane Douglas vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Shane Douglas (12:22)


*WCW Fall Brawl 1999*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Sting(c) vs Goldberg
*Winner:* Sting (17:21)

*WCW WarGames Match*
Hulk Hogan, Chris Benoit, Lex Luger & Bret Hart
vs
Sid Vicious, Eddy Guerrero, Diamond Dallas Page & Curt Hennig
*Winners:* Sid Vicious, Eddy Guerrero, Diamond Dallas Page & Curt Hennig (24:05)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio(c) vs Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn
*Winners:* Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio (15:14)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Rick Steiner(c) vs Shane Douglas
*Winner:* Rick Steiner (14:23)

*Singles Match*
Barry Windham vs Booker T
*Winner:* Booker T (11:04)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Vampiro vs Berlyn(c)
*Winner:* Berlyn (10:58)

*Singles Match*
Hugh Morrus vs Jim Duggan
*Winner:* Hugh Morrus (9:26)


*WCW Halloween Havoc 1999*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship Unsanctioned Match*
Sting(c) vs Goldberg
*Winner:* Goldberg (12:49)

*Singles Match*
Eddy Guerrero vs Hulk Hogan
*Winner:* Hulk Hogan (8:23)

*WCW United States Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (10:12)

*Singles Match*
Bret Hart vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (7:46)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Billy Kidman & Konnan(c) vs Harlem Heat
*Winners:* Harlem Heat (5:02)

*Singles Match*
Sid Vicious vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Sid Vicious (7:11)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Rick Steiner(c) vs Perry Saturn
*Winner:* Rick Steiner (9:50)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Disco Inferno(c) vs Dean Malenko
*Winner:* Disco Inferno (7:35)


----------



## BackBone2

*WWE Judgment Day (2004)*

*Tag Team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Rikishi and Scotty Too Hotty (c) vs. Charlie Haas and Rico (with Miss Jackie)

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. Rob Van Dam

*Singles match for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Jacqueline (c) vs. Chavo Guerrero (with Chavo Classic)

*Singles match*
Torrie Wilson vs. Dawn Marie

*Tag Team match*
The Dudley Boyz (with Paul Heyman) vs. Billy Gunn and Hardcore Holly

*Singles match*
Rene Dupree vs. Rey Mysterio

*Singles match*
The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer) vs. Booker T

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW Mayhem 1999*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit
*Winner:* Bret Hart (20:44)

*Singles Match*
Lex Luger vs Goldberg
*Winner:* Goldberg (11:50)

*WCW United States Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Booker T(c) vs Jeff Jarrett vs Curt Hennig vs Shane Douglas
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (13:27)

*Singles Match*
Sting vs Eddy Guerrero
*Winner:* Eddy Guerrero (17:27)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn(c) vs Konnan & Billy Kidman
*Winners:* Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn (10:55)

*Singles Match*
Scott Hall vs Sid Vicious
*Winner:* Scott Hall (10:54)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Meng vs Buff Bagwell(c)
*Winner:* Meng (9:47)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Berlyn(c) vs Evan Karagias
*Winner:* Evan Karagias (10:28)


*WCW Starrcade 1999*

*World Heavyweight Championship 2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Chris Benoit vs Bret Hart(c)
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (21:47)

*Singles Match*
Dustin Rhodes vs Goldberg
*Winner:* Goldberg (11:53)

*WCW United States Championship*
Shane Douglas vs Jeff Jarrett(c)
*Winner:* Shane Douglas (10:15)

*Singles Match*
Sting vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Sting (10:31)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn(c) vs Harlem Heat
*Winners:* Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn (11:18)

*Singles Match*
Curt Hennig vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Curt Hennig (12:52)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Vampiro vs Evan Karagias(c)
*Winner:* Vampiro (8:52)

*Singles Match*
Sid Vicious vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Kevin Nash (7:58)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Meng(c) vs Steve Williams
*Winner:* Meng (8:02)


*WCW Souled Out 1999*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page vs Chris Benoit(c)
*Winner:* Chris Benoit (19:56)

*Singles Match*
Sid Vicious vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Sid Vicious (11:39)

*WCW United States Championship*
Shane Douglas(c) vs Billy Kidman
*Winner:* Shane Douglas (12:33)

*Hardcore Match*
Terry Funk vs Buff Bagwell
*Winner:* Buff Bagwell (15:19)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn(c) vs Meng & Fit Finlay
*Winners:* Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn (10:05)

*Singles Match*
Booker T vs Stevie Ray
*Winner:* Booker T (9:06)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Vampiro(c) vs Crowbar
*Winner:* Vampiro (10:32)


----------



## Yosihait

*In Your House 12: A sick Heart*

*Free For All*
Rocky Maivia def. Salvatore Sincere (6 minutes)

*Singles match*
2 Cold Scorpio def. Leif Cassidy (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Steve Austin by DQ (12 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship, Triple Threat match*
Goldust (c) def. Marc Mero and Hunter Hearst Helmsley (11 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Can-Am Express def. Owen Hart and the British Bulldog (c) (14 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Mankind (c) def. Bret Hart (17 minutes)- Shawn Michaels interferes the match.



*Royal Rumble 1997- The boy has come home!*

*Free For All*
Rocky Maivia def. Marc Mero (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
Owen Hart def. Mil Máscaras (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ahmed Johnson def. Ron Simmons by DQ (9 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust (c) def. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (17 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Can-Am Express (c) def. PG-13 (11 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Mankind (c) def. Shawn Michaels (14 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match*
Steve Austin wins last eliminating Bret Hart (50 minutes)- Austin gets eliminated but comes back to eliminate Vader, Undertaker and Bret.



*In Your House 13: Final Four*

*Six men tag*
Ahmed Johnson, Rocky Maivia and Marc Mero def. The Nation of Domination (Ron Simmons, Crush and Savio Vega) (7 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust (c) def. Owen Hart (10 minutes)- Bulldog accidentaly costs Owen the match. Post match, Triple H brings *Chyna *to attack Marlena.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Can-Am Express (c) def. The Smoking Gunns (11 minutes)- Post match, Billy turns on Bart.

*WWF Championship*
Mankind (c) def. Sycho Sid (13 minutes)- Vader attacks Sid and costs him the match.

*Final Four match*
The Undertaker def. Bret Hart, Steve Austin and Vader (24 minutes)- Austin costs Bret the match.



*Wrestlemania 13- The Darkness Falls*

*Free For All*
Rocky Maivia def. Crush (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
2 Cold Scorpio def. Barry Windham (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Vader def. Sycho Sid (10 minutes)

*Chicago Street Fight*
Ahmed Johnson def. Ron Simmons (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
The British Bulldog def. Owen Hart (22 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley (W/Chyna) def. Goldust (W/Marlena) (c) (7 minutes)

*Submission match with Ken Shamrock as Special Guest Referee*
Bret Hart def. Steve Austin (22 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Legion of Doom def. The Can-Am Express (c) (5 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
The Undertaker def. Mankind (c) (18 minutes)


----------



## Michael Christie

Wrestlemania 25 

Tagline: _The 25th Anniversary of Wrestlemania_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*John Cena def. Jeff Hardy (c)*
- In the Royal Rumble, JBL defeated John Cena to win the World Heavyweight Championship. Michaels did his business by super-kicking Cena first, then JBL after the match. After the loss, Cena made a surprise #30 entry in the Rumble but gets eliminated by Kane in the final-two. This again leads to a #1 Contender's Match in the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view where he was able to defeat Randy Orton to seal his spot in Wrestlemania. Meanwhile, Jeff Hardy was able to retain his WWE Title in the RR and EC. 
- Their feud will reignite in summer with a heel Jeff.

7. *The Undertaker def. Shawn Michaels*

6. Crown for Miss Wrestlemania
*Santino Marella wins by eliminating Beth Phoenix and Melina *

5. *Triple H def. Randy Orton*
[Street fight] 

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Big Show (c) def. Kane, and Rey Mysterio*
- In the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view, just before Rey enters the Chamber match, Kane assaults Rey backstage and damages his ankle (in connection to their feud in 2008). 
- Show wins the Raw Chamber match with a Chokeslam to Rey, and wins the World Heavyweight Championship. 
- In a contract-signing segment between Show and Kane, Rey interferes and claims that he could have won the WHC if it was not for Kane. His reasoning led to this Triple Threat match. 

3. Intercontinental Championship
*Kofi Kingston def. JBL (c)*

2. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
*Shelton Benjamin def. Matt Hardy, CM Punk, Mark Henry, MVP, and Finlay*
[6-Man Ladder Match]

1. Tag Team Championship Unification
*Chris Jericho and Edge (c) def. John Morrison and The Miz (c)*
- Mega-heel tag team on the way!

DARK MATCH: ECW Championship
*Jack Swagger (c) def. Christian*​


----------



## TripleG

*WRESTLEMANIA IV

NOTE: Biggest change I would make is shorten the 14 man tournament down to 8. Simplify things a bit. Savage still has to win 3 matches to get the title and DiBiase will still have a bye into the finals, so the basic story is still there. 


TAG TEAM MATCH
The Hart Foundation Vs. The Killer Bees
- Basic hot tag team opening match. 
- Harts win in 12min

WWF CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT 1ST ROUND MATCH
"Macho Man" Randy Savage w/Miss Elizabeth Vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat
- Rematch from last year. Face Vs. Face. Savage wins and the match ends in mutual respect. 
- Savage wins in 14min. 

WWF CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT 1ST ROUND MATCH
Jake "The Snake" Roberts Vs. "Ravishing" Rick Rude w/Bobby "The Brain" Heenan
- Keep it the same as how it actually played out except instead of a 15min draw, Rude wins the match and advances. 
- Rude wins in 14min. 

WWF CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT 1ST ROUND MATCH
"The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase w/Andre the Giant & Virgil Vs. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan
- Keep it pretty much the same as how it played out with Andre helping DiBiase to win. 
- DiBiase wins in 6min

WWF CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT 1ST ROUND MATCH
Hulk Hogan Vs. Andre the Giant w/Ted DiBiase & Virgil
- Again, keep it pretty much the same as it played out with Hogan & Andre getting a Double DQ. DiBiase gets a bye into the finals as a result. 
- Double DQ in 6min

20 MAN BATTLE ROYAL
The Ultimate Warrior, Hercules, Greg "The Hammer" Valentine, "The Rock" Don Muraco, The Fabulous Rougeau Brothers, Bad News Brown, The Junkyard Dog, The One Man Gang, The Bolsheviks, Dino Bravo, Harley Race, Dangerous Danny Davis, The Young Stallions, Sika, Outlaw Ron Bass, Bam Bam Bigelow, Ken Patera, & "The Natural" Butch Reed
- Similar to the battle royal that opened up this Mania, but I am adding the other tournament participants and the Warrior/Herc match to liven it up and cut down on having so many matches overall. Instead of having that awful Herc/Warrior match, Warrior wins this battle royal, last eliminating Hercules and putting him on the path to the IC Title against Honky Tonk. 
- Warrior wins in 9min

SIX MAN TAG TEAM MATCH
Bobby "The Brain" Heenan & The Islanders Vs. The British Bulldogs & Koko B. Ware
- Same as how it played out. Basically just as filler. 
- Heenan & Islanders win in 7min

WWF CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT SEMIFINALS MATCH
"Macho Man" Randy Savage w/Miss Elizabeth Vs. "Ravishing" Rick Rude
- You know, I don't recall ever seeing these two greats face each other one on one. Man I would have liked to see that. Savage obviously wins. 
- Savage in 13min

INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP
The Honky Tonk Man -c- w/Jimmy Hart & Peggy Sue Vs. Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake
- Eh, keep this the same. It is a comedy match and the idea is to keep the IC Title on Honky in a cheap way to set him up for Warrior down the road. 
- Brutus wins via DQ in 6min

TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP
Strike Force -c- Vs. Demolition w/Mr. Fuji
- Keep pretty much the same with the same result. 
- Demolition wins titles in 12min

WWF CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT FINALS 
"Macho Man" Randy Savage w/Miss Elizabeth & Hulk Hogan Vs. "The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase w/Andre the Giant
- Same result, make it a tad longer though. 
- Savage wins the title in 12min*


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania 25*

*Icon vs Icon*
John Cena vs Hulk Hogan

*Career vs Career for the WWE Championship*
Triple H(c) vs JBL

*Fatal 4 Way TLC match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs Christian vs Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy

*Streak*
The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels

*Celebrity Match*
Chris Jericho vs Mickey Rourke 

*Intercontionetal Championship*
Big Show vs Rey Mysterio(c)

*WWE Tag Team Championship Unification Match*
The Miz & John Morrison(c) vs Carlito & Primo(c)

*6 Men Tag*
Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase Jr
vs
Bob Orton, Dusty Rhodes, Ted DiBiase Sr

*ECW Championship*
Jack Swagger(c) vs Goldust

*Money in the Bank*
C.M Punk vs Vladimir Koslov vs Kane vs Shelton Benjamin vs R-Truth vs Mark Henry vs Finley vs William Regal vs Even Bourne vs Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Michael Christie

A DECEMBER TO DISMEMBER

Tagline: _You Better Watch Out..._

MAIN EVENT: ECW World Championship
*Bobby Lashley def. The Big Show (c), CM Punk, Rob Van Dam, Sabu, and Test * 
[Extreme Elimination Chamber Match]

6. *The Boogeyman def. Finlay*

5. World Tag Team Championship 
*Rated-RKO (Edge and Randy Orton) (c) def. Tommy Dreamer and Sandman*
[Extreme Rules Tag Team Match] 

4. *Ariel def. Kelly Kelly*

3. *Elijah Burke, Kevin Thorn, and Matt Striker def. Balls Mahoney, Little Guido, and Tony Mamaluke*
[6-Man Tag Team Match]
- This is the foundation match for the New Breed.

2. Cruiserweight Championship
*Gregory Helms (c) def. Super Crazy*

1. Intercontinental Championship
*Jeff Hardy (c) def. Umaga*
[Extreme Rules]​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW SuperBrawl 2000*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hulk Hogan vs Scott Hall
*Winner:* Scott Hall (17:51)

*Singles Match*
Lex Luger vs Sid Vicious
*Winner:* Sid Vicious (9:10)

*WCW United States Championship*
Ric Flair vs Jeff Jarrett(c)
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (14:29)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman(c) vs Shane Helms
*Winner:* Billy Kidman (12:34)

*Singles Match*
Vampiro vs Booker T
*Winner:* Booker T (10:57)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Big T & Stevie Ray(c) vs Evan Karagias & Shannon Moore
*Winners:* Big T & Stevie Ray (11:22)

*WCW Hardcore Championship Texas Death Match*
Terry Funk(c) vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (15:40)


*WCW Uncensored 2000*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship 4 Corners Match*
Scott Hall(c) vs Ric Flair vs Jeff Jarrett vs Sting
*Winner:* Sting (16:28)

*Singles Match*
Dustin Rhodes vs Hulk Hogan
*Winner:* Dustin Rhodes (13:16)

*WCW United States Championship*
Sid Vicious vs Bam Bam Bigelow(c)
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (10:21)

*Hardcore Match*
Lex Luger vs Terry Funk
*Winner:* Lex Luger (11:01)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat 2000(c) vs The Harris Brothers
*Winners:* Harlem Heat 2000 (9:45)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
3 Count vs Booker T, Billy Kidman & Fit Finlay
*Winners:* Booker T, Billy Kidman & Fit Finlay (10:51)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Juventud Guerrera(c) vs Psychosis
*Winner:* Juventud Guerrera (13:22)


*WCW Spring Stampede 2000*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Sting(c) vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (16:30)

*Singles Match*
Diamond Dallas Page vs Billy Kidman
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (10:48)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Shane Douglas & Buff Bagwell vs Lex Luger & Ric Flair
*Winners:* Shane Douglas & Buff Bagwell (12:41)

*Singles Match*
Vampiro vs Booker T
*Winner:* Booker T (11:12)

*WCW United States Championship*
Scott Steiner(c) vs Mike Awesome
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (14:55)

*Singles Match*
Terry Funk vs The Wall
*Winner:* Terry Funk (9:48)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship 4 Corners Match*
Chris Candido vs Shane Helms vs Crowbar vs Juventud Guerrera(c)
*Winner:* Chris Candido (10:11)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW Slamboree 2000*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hulk Hogan vs Jeff Jarrett(c)
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (22:19)

*Singles Match*
Mike Awesome vs Ric Flair
*Winner:* Mike Awesome (17:31)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Sting & Lex Luger vs Buff Bagwell & Shane Douglas(c)
*Winners:* Buff Bagwell & Shane Douglas (13:11)

*Singles Match*
Chris Kanyon vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Diamond Dallas Page (15:30)

*WCW United States Championship*
Curt Hennig vs Scott Steiner(c)
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (14:24)

*WCW Hardcore Championship*
Billy Kidman vs Terry Funk(c)
*Winner:* Billy Kidman (13:03)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Chris Candido(c) vs Vampiro
*Winner:* Chris Candido (12:59)


*WCW The Great American Bash 2000*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Ric Flair vs Jeff Jarrett(c)
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (17:22)

*Singles Match*
Shane Douglas vs Hulk Hogan
*Winner:* Shane Douglas (12:23)

*WCW United States Championship*
Billy Kidman vs Scott Steiner(c)
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (10:16)

*Singles Match*
Diamond Dallas Page vs Mike Awesome
*Winner:* Mike Awesome (11:39)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Konnan & Juventud Guerrera vs Kronik(c)
*Winners:* Kronik (8:12)

*Singles Match*
Chris Kanyon vs Sting
*Winner:* Chris Kanyon (11:41)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Lt.Loco vs Rey Mysterio(c)
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (13:58)

*Singles Match*
Booker T vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Booker T (10:20)


*WCW Bash At The Beach 2000*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Booker T vs Jeff Jarrett(c)
*Winner:* Booker T (19:08)

*Singles Match*
Hollywood Hogan vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (10:16)

*WCW United States Championship*
Mike Awesome vs Scott Steiner(c)
*Winner:* Mike Awesome (10:29)

*Singles Match*
Goldberg vs Shane Douglas
*Winner:* Goldberg (12:10)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Kronik(c) vs Shawn Stasiak & Chuck Palumbo
*Winners:* Kronik (13:36)

*Singles Match*
Buff Bagwell vs Chris Kanyon
*Winner:* Chris Kanyon (10:05)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Lt.Loco(c) vs Juventud Guerrera
*Winner:* Lt.Loco (12:09)


----------



## BackBone2

*Extreme Rules (2011)*

*Stretcher match*
CM Punk (New Nexus) vs. Randy Orton

*Tables match for the United States Championship*
Sheamus (c) vs. Kofi Kingston

*2 out of Three Falls match*
Rey Mysterio vs. Cody Rhodes

*Tag Team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Kane and Big Show (c) vs. The New Nexus (David Otunga and Michael McGullicutty)

*'Loser must leave WWE' Street Fight*
Layla vs. Michelle McCool

*Last Man Standing match for the WWE Championship*
The Miz (c) vs. John Cena

*Extreme Rules match*
John Morrison vs. R-Truth

*Ladder match for the Vacant World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian vs. Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Yosihait

*In Your House- The Black Heart*

*Free For All*
Rocky Maivia def. Savio Vega (3 minutes)

*Singles match*
Owen Hart def. 2 Cold Scorpio (9 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley (c) def. Ahmed Johnson by DQ (7 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Legion of Doom (c) def. Mankind and Vader (8 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
The Undertaker (c) def. Davey Boy Smith (19 minutes)

*Street Fight*
Steve Austin def. Bret Hart by referee stoppage (21 minutes)



*In Your House 15- Time to die*

*Free For All*
Barry Windham def. Billy Gunn (4 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ahmed Johnson def. 2 Cold Scorpio (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Steve Austin def. Mankind (16 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley (c) def. Rocky Maivia (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Legion of Doom (c) def. The Headbangers (10 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
The Undertaker (c) def. Vader (20 minutes)



*King of the Ring 1997- Dominate Hell*

*Free For All*
The Headbangers def. Can-Am Express (6 minutes)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Ron Simmons def. Goldust (10 minutes)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Ken Shamrock def. Crush (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Mankind def. Jerry Lawler (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels def. Jim Neidhart (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
Steve Austin def. Brian Pillman (16 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley (c) def. Sycho Sid (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Legion of Doom (c) def. Owen Hart and British Bulldog (16 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
Ken Shamrock def. Ron Simmons (9 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
The Undertaker (c) def. Ahmed Johnson (15 minutes)



*In Your House 16- Canadian Stampede*

*Free For All*
The Godwinns def. Ron Simmons and Kama (6 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Mankind fought Hunter Hearst Helmsley (c) (with Chyna) to a double countout (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
Taka Michinoku def. The Great Sasuke (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Vader def. Barry Windham (11 minutes)

*Ten-man tag team match*
The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart, Jim Neidhart, Owen Hart, The British Bulldog, and Brian Pillman) def. Steve Austin, The Undertaker, Ken Shamrock and Legion of Doom (27 minutes)


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 1997- Hart and Soul*

*Singles match*
Ron Simmons def. 2 Cold Scorpio (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Vader def. Brian Pillman (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ken Shamrock def. British Bulldog (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Owen Hart and Steve Austin fought to no contest (16 minutes)- The match ends after Owen piledrives Austin and breaks his neck.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship, Steel Cage match*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley (c) def. Mankind (16 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Legion of Doom (c) def. the Godwinns (9 minutes)

*WWF Championship W/Shawn Michaels as a ref, If Bret's losing he would not wrestle on American soil again, if Michaels would be biased, he would not wrestle on American soil again as well*
Bret Hart def. The Undertaker (c) (28 minutes)



*Ground Zero*

*Singles match*
Dude Love def. Brian Pillman (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Rocky Maivia def. 2 Cold Scorpio (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Owen Hart def. The Patriot (9 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley (c) def. Davey Boy Smith (17 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Legion of Doom (c) def. The Headbangers (5 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Bret Hart (c) def. Vader (19 minutes)

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels fought The Undertaker to a No Contest (16 minutes)



*Badd Blood*

*Tag Team match*
The Nation of Domination (Ron Simmons, Rocky Maivia and D-Lo Brown) def. Skull, 8 Ball and 2 Cold Scorpio (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Marc Mero def. Savio Vega (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dude Love def. Billy Gunn (8 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley (c) def. Owen Hart (12 minutes)- Steve Austin interferes the match and attacks Owen.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Legion of Doom (c) def. The Truth Commission (Recon and Sniper) (6 minutes)

*Flag Match*
Bret Hart and Davey Boy Smith def. Vader and the Patriot (25 minutes)

*Hell in a Cell match for the number one contendership to the WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels def. The Undertaker (30 minutes)- *Kane* debuts in this match to attack Taker.



*Survivor Series 1997- Anything is legal*

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*Team USA *(Vader, Marc Mero, Steve Blackman and Ken Shamrock) def. *Team Canada* (Davey Boy Smith, Jim Neidhart and the Can-Am Express) (17 minutes)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*Disciples of Apocalypse* (Crush, Chainz, 8-Ball, and Skull) def. *The Truth Commission* (The Jackyl, The Interrogator, Sniper, and Recon) (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kane def. Mankind (9 minutes)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*Nation of Domination* (The Rock, Faarooq, Kama Mustafa and D'Lo Brown) def. *Team Johnson* (Ahmed Johnson, 2 Cold Scorpio and the Headbangers) (21 minutes)

*Singles match*
Steve Austin def. Owen Hart (7 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws def. Legion of Doom (c) (10 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels (W/DX) def. Bret Hart (c) (11 minutes)- Screwjob happens.


----------



## BackBone2

*WWE Backlash (2006)*

*Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship and the Money in the Bank Briefcase*
Shelton Benjamin (c) vs. Rob Van Dam (c)

*Singles match*
Umaga vs. Ric Flair

*Street Fight for the Women's Championship*
Mickie James (c) vs. Trish Stratus 

*Singles match*
Carlito vs. Chris Masters

*Singles match*
Kane vs. The Big Show

*Two on One Handicap match*
The McMahons vs. Shawn Michaels

*Fatal Four Way match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. Triple H vs. Edge (with Lita) vs. Mick Foley


----------



## BackBone2

*WWE Judgment Day (2006)*

*Singles match*
Mark Henry vs. Brent Albright

*Fatal Four Way match for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Gregory Helms (c) vs. Kid Kash vs. Psicosis vs. Super Crazy

*Tag Team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (c) vs. Paul London and Brian Kendrick

*Singles match*
Matt Hardy vs. Finlay

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
John Bradshaw Layfield (c) vs. Chis Benoit

*King of the Ring Final*
Booker T (with Sharmell) vs. Bobby Lashley

*Singles match*
Melina vs. Jillian Hall
*
Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio (c) vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW New Blood Rising 2000*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Booker T(c) vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* Booker T (16:54)

*6 Man Tag Team NO DQ Match*
Buff Bagwell, Shane Douglas & Billy Kidman 
vs
Sting, Kevin Nash & Scott Steiner
*Winners:* Sting, Kevin Nash & Scott Steiner (15:48)

*WCW United States Championship*
Mike Awesome vs Lance Storm(c)
*Winner:* Lance Storm (13:28)

*Singles Match*
The Great Muta vs Goldberg
*Winner:* Goldberg (11:06)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship Triple Threat*
Kronik(c) vs Chuck Palumbo & Shawn Stasiak vs Mark Jindrak & Sean O'Haire
*Winners:* Kronik (12:22)

*Singles Match*
Rey Mysterio vs Kanyon
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (11:32)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Shane Helms(c) vs Kaz Hayashi
*Winner:* Shane Helms (8:45)

*Singles Match*
Vampiro vs General Rection
*Winner:* Vampiro (8:47)


*WCW Fall Brawl 2000*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Booker T(c) vs The Great Muta
*Winner:* Booker T (18:53)

*WCW WarGames Match*
*New Blood:* Shane Douglas, Billy Kidman, Mike Awesome & Lance Storm
vs
*Millionaires Club:* Sting, Kevin Nash, Scott Steiner & Jeff Jarrett
*Winners:* New Blood (21:34)

*Singles Match*
Goldberg vs Vampiro
*Winner:* Goldberg (11:02)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Mark Jindrak & Sean O'Haire vs Kronik(c)
*Winners:* Mark Jindrak & Sean O'Haire (11:26)

*Singles Match*
Shane Helms vs Lt.Loco
*Winner:* Shane Helms (9:04)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Elix Skipper(c) vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Elix Skipper (11:03)

*Tag Team Match*
Juventud Guerrera & Konnan vs Chuck Palumbo & Shawn Stasiak
*Winners:* Juventud Guerrera & Konnan (10:25)


*WCW Halloween Havoc 2000*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Booker T(c) vs Scott Steiner vs Goldberg vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* Booker T (15:26)

*Singles Match*
Sting vs Mike Awesome
*Winner:* Mike Awesome (14:38)

*WCW United States Championship*
Lance Storm(c) vs Buff Bagwell
*Winner:* Lance Storm (14:07)

*Singles Match*
Shane Douglas vs Vampiro
*Winner:* Shane Douglas (11:49)

*WCW Tag Team Championship*
Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio vs Mark Jindrak & Sean O'Haire(c)
*Winners:* Mark Jindrak & Sean O'Haire (12:06)

*Singles Match*
Konnan vs General Rection
*Winner:* Konnan (8:38)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Alex Wright vs Lt.Loco(c)
*Winner:* Lt.Loco (10:23)

*Tag Team Match*
Kronik vs Chuck Palumbo & Shawn Stasiak
*Winners:* Chuck Palumbo & Shawn Stasiak (10:50)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW Millennium Final 2000*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Booker T(c) vs Scott Steiner
*Winner:* Booker T (18:54)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Sting vs Mike Awesome
*Winner:* Sting (16:50)

*WCW United States Championship*
Lance Storm(c) vs Fit Finlay
*Winner:* Lance Storm (19:07)

*Singles Match*
Billy Kidman vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Kevin Nash (12:28)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Alex Wright & Disco Inferno vs Mark Jindrak & Sean O'Haire(c)
*Winners:* Mark Jindrak & Sean O'Haire (12:26)

*Tag Team Match*
Konnan & Rey Mysterio vs Kronik
*Winners:* Konnan & Rey Mysterio (10:15)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Elix Skipper(c) vs Mike Sanders
*Winner:* Elix Skipper (9:34)


*WCW Mayhem 2000*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship Steel Cage Match*
Scott Steiner vs Booker T(c)
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (20:10)

*Singles Match*
Kevin Nash vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Kevin Nash (10:23)

*WCW United States Championship*
Lance Storm(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page vs Shane Douglas
*Winner:* Lance Storm (14:55)

*Singles Match*
Goldberg vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* Goldberg (11:10)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Chuck Palumbo & Shawn Stasiak(c) vs Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman
*Winners:* Chuck Palumbo & Shawn Stasiak (10:25)

*Singles Match*
Buff Bagwell vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (9:41)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Shane Helms(c) vs Evan Karagias
*Winner:* Evan Karagias (10:30)

*WCW Hardcore Championship 6 Man Elimination Hardcore Rules*
Alex Wright vs Bryan Clark vs Brian Adams vs General Rection(c) vs Ernest Miller vs Crowbar
*Winner:* Ernest Miller (12:46)


*WCW Starrcade 2000*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Scott Steiner(c) vs Mike Awesome
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (18:12)

*Singles Match*
Goldberg vs Sid Vicious
*Winner:* Goldberg (9:17)

*WCW United States Championship*
Lance Storm(c) vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (11:04)

*Singles Match*
Shane Douglas vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Shane Douglas (12:31)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship 4 Way Ladder Match*
Chuck Palumbo & Shawn Stasiak(c) vs Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman vs Kronik vs Shane Helms & Shannon Moore
*Winners:* Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman (15:46)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Lex Luger vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Lex Luger (13:56)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Evan Karagias(c) vs Elix Skipper
*Winner:* Evan Karagias (8:18)

*Hardcore Rules Match*
Jeff Jarrett vs Terry Funk
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (10:21)


----------



## TempestH

*WrestleMania 28*

Pre-Show Battle Royal to get everyone else on the card.

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Sheamus vs. Daniel Bryan (c)
*Winner*: Sheamus. They get to have an actual match.

*Fatal 4 Way Tag Team Championship Match*
Dolph Ziggler & Jack Swagger vs. Primo & Epico (c) vs. Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd vs The Usos
*Winners*: Dolph Ziggler & Jack Swagger

*Singles Match*
Kane vs. Zack Ryder.
*Winner*: Kane
Eve kicks Ryder in the balls after the match.

*Intercontinental Championship Match*
Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes (c)
*Winner*: Big Show

*Tag Team Match for Control of RAW and SmackDown*
Team Johnny (David Otunga, Mark Henry, The Miz, Alberto Del Rio, & Drew McIntyre) vs. Team Teddy (Santino Marella, R-Truth, Randy Orton, Kofi Kingston & Alex Riley)
*Winners*: Team Johnny after The Miz pins Alex Riley

*End of an Era*
Undertaker vs. Triple H
*Winner*: Undertaker

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs. Chris Jericho
Winner: CM Punk

The Rock vs. John Cena
*Winner*: The Rock


----------



## Yosihait

*D-Generation X: In Your House- Attitude Is Everything*

*Singles match*
Taka Michinoku def. Brian Christopher (12 minutes)

*Six-man tag team match*
The Nation of Domination (Ron Simmons, Rocky Maivia and D-Lo Brown) def. 2 Cold Scorpio and the DOA (Skull and 8-Ball) (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Jeff Jarrett def. Marc Mero (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dude Love def. The Artist Formally Known as Goldust (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Steve Austin def. Sgt. Slaughter (3 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart def. Triple H (c) (13 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws (c) def. Legion of Doom (11 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Ken Shamrock (19 minutes)- Post match, *the Undertaker* returns and tombstones Michaels.



*Royal Rumble 1998- Who's the baddest?*

*Singles match*
The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust def. Vader (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Jeff Jarrett def. Ahmed Johnson (8 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart (c) def. D-Lo Brown (11 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws (c) def. Legion of Doom (8 minutes)

*WWF Championship, Casket match*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. The Undertaker (21 minutes)- Post match, Kane burns the Undertaker.

*Royal Rumble match*
Steve Austin wins last eliminating The Rock (55 minutes)



*No Way Out of Texas*

*Tag Team Match*
The Headbangers def. Marc Mero and Goldust (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
Taka Michinoku def. Pantera (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
Jeff Jarrett def. Savio Vega (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kane def. Vader (11 minutes)

*Tag Team Match*
The Rock'N'Roll Express def. D-Lo Brown and the Rock (7 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart (c) def. Ron Simmons (14 minutes)- Rock "Accidentaly" costs Simmons the match, making them fight.

*Non-sanctioned six man tag team match*
Steve Austin, Cactus Jack and Terry Funk def. Triple H and the New Age Outlaws



*Wrestlemania XIV- dX rated*

*Singles match*
Taka Michinoku def. Aguila (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Rock def. Ron Simmons (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Triple H def. 2 Cold Scorpio (11 minutes)

*Mixed tag team match*
Marc Mero and Sable def. The Artist Formerly Known as Goldust and Luna (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Kane (11 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart (c) def. Ken Shamrock (8 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship, Texas Death Match*
The New Age Outlaws (c) def. Cactus Jack and Terry Funk (10 minutes)

*WWF Championship W/Mike Tyson as an enforcer*
Steve Austin def. Shawn Michaels (c) (20 minutes)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WCW Sin 2001*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg vs Scott Steiner(c)
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (19:53)

*Singles Match*
Jeff Jarrett vs Sid Vicious
*Winner:* Sid Vicious (14:16)

*WCW United States Championship*
Shane Douglas(c) vs Konnan
*Winner:* Shane Douglas (10:21)

*Singles Match*
Mike Awesome vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Mike Awesome (13:36)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio(c) vs Lex Luger & Buff Bagwell
*Winners:* Lex Luger & Buff Bagwell (14:53)

*Singles Match*
Lance Storm vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Lance Storm (15:07)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Shane Helms vs Chavo Guerrero(c)
*Winner:* Chavo Guerrero (12:14)

*WCW Hardcore Championship*
Meng vs Terry Funk(c)
*Winner:* Meng (11:41)


*WCW SuperBrawl Revenge 2001*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Scott Steiner(c) vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Scott Steiner (20:19)

*Singles Match*
Jeff Jarrett vs Dustin Rhodes
*Winner:* Dustin Rhodes (13:37)

*WCW United States Championship*
Rick Steiner(c) vs Kevin Nash
*Winner:* Rick Steiner (9:43)

*Singles Match*
Ric Flair vs Lance Storm
*Winner:* Lance Storm (11:11)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Lex Luger & Buff Bagwell(c) vs Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire
*Winners:* Lex Luger & Buff Bagwell (10:30)

*Singles Match*
Ernest Miller vs Kanyon
*Winner:* Kanyon (8:15)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio vs Chavo Guerrero(c)
*Winner:* Chavo Guerrero (15:54)

*Triple Threat Tag Team Elimination Match*
Shane Helms & Shannon Moore vs Evan Karagias & Jamie Knoble vs Kaz Hayashi & Yun Yang
*Winners:* Shane Helms & Shannon Moore (17:30)


*WCW Greed 2001*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Dustin Rhodes vs Scott Steiner(c)
*Winner:* Dustin Rhodes (18:14)

*No Holds Barred Match*
Jeff Jarrett vs Dusty Rhodes
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (11:58)

*WCW United States Championship*
Booker T(c) vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Booker T (7:55)

*Singles Match*
Mike Awesome vs Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Mike Awesome (10:31)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Lex Luger & Buff Bagwell(c) vs Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire
*Winners:* Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire (10:31)

*Submission Match*
Ric Flair vs Lance Storm
*Winner:* Lance Storm (12:17)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero(c) vs Shane Helms
*Winner:* Shane Helms (13:57)

*Singles Match*
Rick Steiner vs Billy Kidman
*Winner:* Billy Kidman (11:28)

*4 Corners Elimination Match*
Rey Mysterio vs Elix Skipper vs Kanyon vs Konnan
*Winner:* Rey Mysterio (13:46)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF In Your House 1 1995*

*WWF Championship*
Diesel(c) vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Diesel (16:54)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker vs Razor Ramon
*Winner:* The Undertaker (13:08)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Jarrett(c) vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (14:39)

*Singles Match*
Sycho Sid vs Bret Hart
*Winner:* Bret Hart (12:36)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Smoking Gunns(c) vs Hakushi & Shinja
*Winners:* The Smoking Gunns (11:31)

*Singles Match*
The British Bulldog vs Jerry Lawler
*Winner:* The British Bulldog (10:50)

*Singles Match*
Yokozuna vs Tatanka
*Winner:* Yokozuna (8:44)


*WWF King Of The Ring 1995*

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels vs Diesel(c)
*Winner:* Diesel (15:35)

*King Of The Ring Final*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs Razor Ramon
*Winner:* Razor Ramon (10:44)

*Kiss My Foot Match*
Jerry Lawler vs Bret Hart
*Winner:* Bret Hart (9:20)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
Razor Ramon vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Razor Ramon (13:00)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs Sycho Sid
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (8:32)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
The Undertaker vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* The Undertaker (8:24)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Razor Ramon vs Tatanka
*Winner:* Razor Ramon (7:11)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Sycho Sid vs Irwin R Schyster
*Winner:* Sycho Sid (6:36)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs Yokozuna
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (7:10)


*WWF In Your House 2: The Lumberjacks 1995*

*WWF Championship Lumberjack Match*
Razor Ramon vs Diesel(c)
*Winner:* Diesel (20:01)

*Singles Match*
Bret Hart vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (14:50)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Jarrett(c) vs The British Bulldog
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (10:09)

*Singles Match*
Owen Hart vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (13:26)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Blu Brothers vs The Smoking Gunns(c)
*Winners:* The Smoking Gunns (10:06)

*Singles Match*
Sycho Sid vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (10:54)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Lex Luger, 123 Kid & Tatanka vs Yokozuna, Hunter Hearst Helmsley & The Roadie
*Winners:* Lex Luger, 123 Kid & Tatanka (12:46)


----------



## Michael Christie

NOTE: I will disregard all the shitty booking the Creative Team did since Cena's over Brock in Extreme Rules. 

Wrestlemania 29

Tagline: _Two Cities. One Wrestlemania._

9. *John Cena def. The Undertaker*
- Why wait until Wrestlemania 30? Judging by Taker's physical condition, this dream match needs to happen ASAP. This also means that Taker needs to retire for good.
- Cena ends his feud with Punk in the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view in a 60-minute Iron Man Match which he loses cleanly.
- Cena's character would start to develop following his upsetting win. Shall we turn heel, or remain as the polarizing babyface he has played for 8 years? We might never know.

8. WWE Championship
*The Rock def. CM Punk (c)*
- The Rock announced on Raw 1000 that he will participate in the 30-Man Royal Rumble match which he LOST. In the final two, he was eliminated by Ryback. The night after, he tells Vince that being the last person eliminated in the Rumble, he deserves a world title shot in Wrestlemania. He participates in the Elimination Chamber Match to become the #1 Contender for the WWE Championship.
- Punk is able to fulfill a 500+ day reign, further solidifying his Best In the World mantra. I think that's enough "Respect" for Punk (and he doesn't need to main event with that phenomenal track record). 
- The Rock will lose the belt on Extreme Rules to the "Legend Killer" Randy Orton. 

7. Divas Championship
*20-Man Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale
Winner: AJ Lee*
- AJ will be a surprise entrant.

6. *Brock Lesnar def. Triple H*
[Street Fight]
- If Brock wins, Paul Heyman will have control on the Monday Night RAW. 

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Ryback (c) def. Dolph Ziggler*
- Ziggler cashes-in his MITB briefcase.
- As Ziggler prepares for a superkick, Ryback from out of nowhere delivers a powerbomb and a shellshock.
- Not to worry, Ziggler will turn face very soon, and win the WWE Championship at the end of 2013. 

4. World Heavyweight Championship
* Ryback def. The Big Show (c)*
- It doesn't really matter if Ryback is able to perform the Shell Shock to Big Show or not since this would be a short match.
- Show gives Ryback a WMD after his lost. 

3. *Sheamus, Mark Henry, and Randy Orton and def. The Shield*
- If the Shield loses, they must disband and leave WWE.
- Ambrose walks out near the end of the match after Reigns accidentally spears him, leaving the rest of the team to lose.
- Mark Henry will play as a tweaner, only fighting alongside with babyfaces to get some revenge from the Shield.
- The end of the Shield? Not really. They will make a surprise and SUCCESSFUL invasion in the coming months with new members, and will start an Alliance with Cena in Summerslam. They're also anti-Heyman 

2. *Daniel Bryan def. Kane*
- After the match, D-Bry attempts one last hug, but Kane instead beats the living hell out of him to the point referees try to stop the two.
- Upon leaving the arena, Kane does his pyro, and gives an evil laugh.

1. Tag Team Championship
*Team Rhodes Scholars (c) def. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara, and Dolph Ziggler and Big E. Langston*
[3-Way Tag Team Match]


DARK MATCH: Intercontinental Championship
*Wade Barrett (c) def. Bo Dallas*
- I have to admit that no matter how the IWC hates Bo, he is a fresh babyface that's about to become either a breakout star or a major flop. I'll have him lose since we don't want an overpushed young guy again.​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF In Your House 3 1995*

*WWF Championship*
Diesel(c) vs The British Bulldog
*Winner:* Diesel (16:37)

*Singles Match*
Waylon Mercy vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (15:42)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (14:53)

*Singles Match*
Sycho Sid vs Razor Ramon
*Winner:* Razor Ramon (7:23)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Dean Douglas & Bob Backlund(c) vs Savio Vega & Fatu
*Winners:* Dean Douglas & Bob Backlund (7:06)

*Singles Match*
Bret Hart vs Goldust
*Winner:* Bret Hart (12:00)

*Singles Match*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Yokozuna
*Winner:* Yokozuna (7:04)


*WWF In Your House 4: Great White North 1995*

*WWF Championship*
Diesel(c) vs Sycho Sid
*Winner:* Diesel (18:14)

*Singles Match*
Goldust vs Bret Hart
*Winner:* Goldust (12:46)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon(c) vs The British Bulldog
*Winner:* Razor Ramon (11:15)

*Singles Match*
Owen Hart vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Owen Hart (11:01)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Smoking Gunns(c) vs The 123 Kid & Marty Jannetty
*Winners:* The Smoking Gunns (8:06)

*Singles Match*
Yokozuna vs Dean Douglas
*Winner:* Yokozuna (5:12)


*WWF Survivor Series 1995*

*WWF Championship NO DQ Match*
Bret Hart vs Diesel(c)
*Winner:* Bret Hart (24:54)

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Undertaker:* The Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, British Bulldog, Yokozuna & Bam Bam Bigelow
vs
*Team Goldust:* Goldust, Sycho Sid, Jerry Lawler, Hunter Hearst Helmsley & Dean Douglas
*Winners:* Team Undertaker (27:24)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart vs Razor Ramon(c)
*Winner:* Razor Ramon (14:21)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Smoking Gunns(c) vs Public Enemy
*Winners:* The Smoking Gunns (10:01)

*WWF Womens Championship*
Alundra Blayze(c) vs Aja Kong
*Winner:* Alundra Blayze (8:18)

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Vega:* Savio Vega, Fatu, Hakushi, Marty Jannetty & Henry Godwinn
vs
*Team Kid:* 123 Kid, Isaac Yankem, King Mabel, Skip & Tom Pritchard
*Winners:* Team Kid (18:45)


----------



## NO!

*Royal Rumble 2011*

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (20:44)
Edge def. Dolph Ziggler

*WWE Championship Match* (19:48)
CM Punk def. Randy Orton

*Women's Title Match* (6:30)
Natalya def. Michelle Mccool by DQ

*Royal Rumble Match* (60:00)
Christian wins


*Elimination Chamber 2011*

Christian def. Dolph Ziggler (10:28)

*Elimination Chamber for the World Heavyweight Title* (31:30)
Edge def. Rey Mysterio vs. Kane vs. Big Show vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett

*United States Title Match* (10:00)
Daniel Bryan def. Ted Dibiase

*WWE Championship Match* (12:09)
CM Punk def. Jerry Lawler

*Elimination Chamber for a WWE Title Match at Wrestlemania* (33:12)
John Cena def. Randy Orton vs. John Morrison vs. Sheamus vs. Kofi Kingston vs. R Truth


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlemania 27*

*Money in the Bank* (16:00)
Dolph Ziggler def. Kofi Kingston vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Big Show vs. Wade Barrett vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Kane vs. John Morrison

*United States Title Match* (10:00)
Daniel Bryan def. Sheamus

Randy Orton def. Mark Henry (11:00)

*Intercontinental Title Match* (12:00)
Cody Rhodes def. Rey Mysterio

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (15:00)
Christian def. Edge

*Tag Team Match* (7:00)
Trish Stratus & Natalya def. Michelle Mccool & Layla

*No Holds Barred* (30:00)
Undertaker def. Triple H

*Singles Match with Stone Cold as the Special Referee* (6:00)
Michael Cole (With Jack Swagger) def. Jerry Lawler

*WWE Championship Match: The Rock as Special Enforcer* (28:00)
CM Punk def. John Cena​


----------



## NO!

*Extreme Rules 2011*

*Extreme Rules Match* (18:00)
Dolph Ziggler def. Randy Orton

*Tables Match for United States Title* (9:11)
Kofi Kingston def. Daniel Bryan

*No Disqualification Tag Team Match* (8:00)
Jerry Lawler & Sheamus def. Michael Cole & Jack Swagger

*Falls Count Anywhere for the Intercontinental Title* (11:43)
Rey Mysterio def. Cody Rhodes

*Women's Title Match: Loser leaves WWE* (7:00)
Natalya def. Michelle Mccool

*Kharma debuts*

*Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Title* (21:06)
Christian def. Edge

*Tag Team Title Match: Tornado Rules* (8:00)
Hart Dynasty def. Kane & Big Show

*Triple Threat Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship* (20:00)
John Cena def. CM Punk & John Morrison


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> NOTE: I will disregard all the shitty booking the Creative Team did since Cena's over Brock in Extreme Rules.
> 
> Wrestlemania 29
> 
> Tagline: _Two Cities. One Wrestlemania._
> 
> 9. *John Cena def. The Undertaker*
> - Why wait until Wrestlemania 30? Judging by Taker's physical condition, this dream match needs to happen ASAP. This also means that Taker needs to retire for good.
> - Cena ends his feud with Punk in the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view in a 60-minute Iron Man Match which he loses cleanly.
> - Cena's character would start to develop following his upsetting win. Shall we turn heel, or remain as the polarizing babyface he has played for 8 years? We might never know.
> 
> 8. WWE Championship
> *The Rock def. CM Punk (c)*
> - The Rock announced on Raw 1000 that he will participate in the 30-Man Royal Rumble match which he LOST. In the final two, he was eliminated by Ryback. The night after, he tells Vince that being the last person eliminated in the Rumble, he deserves a world title shot in Wrestlemania. He participates in the Elimination Chamber Match to become the #1 Contender for the WWE Championship.
> - Punk is able to fulfill a 500+ day reign, further solidifying his Best In the World mantra. I think that's enough "Respect" for Punk (and he doesn't need to main event with that phenomenal track record).
> - The Rock will lose the belt on Extreme Rules to the "Legend Killer" Randy Orton.
> 
> 7. Divas Championship
> *20-Man Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale
> Winner: AJ Lee*
> - AJ will be a surprise entrant.
> 
> 6. *Brock Lesnar def. Triple H*
> [Street Fight]
> - If Brock wins, Paul Heyman will have control on the Monday Night RAW.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Ryback (c) def. Dolph Ziggler*
> - Ziggler cashes-in his MITB briefcase.
> - As Ziggler prepares for a superkick, Ryback from out of nowhere delivers a powerbomb and a shellshock.
> - Not to worry, Ziggler will turn face very soon, and win the WWE Championship at the end of 2013.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> * Ryback def. The Big Show (c)*
> - It doesn't really matter if Ryback is able to perform the Shell Shock to Big Show or not since this would be a short match.
> - Show gives Ryback a WMD after his lost.
> 
> 3. *Sheamus, Mark Henry, and Randy Orton and def. The Shield*
> - If the Shield loses, they must disband and leave WWE.
> - Ambrose walks out near the end of the match after Reigns accidentally spears him, leaving the rest of the team to lose.
> - Mark Henry will play as a tweaner, only fighting alongside with babyfaces to get some revenge from the Shield.
> - The end of the Shield? Not really. They will make a surprise and SUCCESSFUL invasion in the coming months with new members, and will start an Alliance with Cena in Summerslam. They're also anti-Heyman
> 
> 2. *Daniel Bryan def. Kane*
> - After the match, D-Bry attempts one last hug, but Kane instead beats the living hell out of him to the point referees try to stop the two.
> - Upon leaving the arena, Kane does his pyro, and gives an evil laugh.
> 
> 1. Tag Team Championship
> *Team Rhodes Scholars (c) def. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara, and Dolph Ziggler and Big E. Langston*
> [3-Way Tag Team Match]
> 
> 
> DARK MATCH: Intercontinental Championship
> *Wade Barrett (c) def. Bo Dallas*
> - I have to admit that no matter how the IWC hates Bo, he is a fresh babyface that's about to become either a breakout star or a major flop. I'll have him lose since we don't want an overpushed young guy again.​


In continuation...

Extreme Rules 2013

Tagline: _The Great One Reigns Supreme_

7. WWE Championship
*Randy Orton def. The Rock (c), and CM Punk*
- Orton becomes a tweener at this point.
- Orton becomes the #1 Contender after defeating Sheamus and Henry in a Triple Threat Match as a reward for their victory in Wrestlemania.
- Heyman rewards Punk another WWE title opportunity since he has authority as the Raw GM.

6. *John Cena def. Mark Henry*
[Extreme Rules]
- Cena releases his aggressive side by giving Henry a chairshot to the head.
- Cena's transition of becoming a heel approaches nearer.

5. *Dolph Ziggler def. Big E. Langston*
- Ziggler turned face after Wrestlemania.

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Ryback (c) def. The Big Show*
[Extreme Rules]

3. Tag Team Championship
*Team Rhodes Scholars (c) def. Alberto del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez*

2. *Kane def. Sheamus*

1. United States Championship
*Jack Swagger def. The Miz (c)*
- Swagger debuts his repackaged "Real American" heel gimmick.

DARK MATCH:
*Antonio Cesaro def. Khassius Ohno*​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF In Your House 5: Seasons Beatings 1995*

*WWF Championship*
The British Bulldog vs Bret Hart(c)
*Winner:* Bret Hart (18:09)

*Singles Match*
Goldust vs Bob Backlund
*Winner:* Goldust (6:11)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon(c) vs Hunter Hearts Helmsley
*Winner:* Razor Ramon (8:58)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker vs Sycho Sid
*Winner:* The Undertaker (10:22)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Yokozuna & Isaac Yankem vs The Smoking Gunns(c)
*Winners:* The Smoking Gunns (5:22)

*Singles Match*
Diesel vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Owen Hart by DQ (4:34)


*WWF Royal Rumble 1996*

*WWF Championship*
Jake Roberts vs Bret Hart(c)
*Winner:* Bret Hart (28:35)

*1996 Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* Shawn Michaels, Diesel, The Undertaker, The British Bulldog, Owen Hart & Vader
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (58:49)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust vs Razor Ramon(c)
*Winner:* Goldust (14:17)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Smoking Gunns(c) vs Squat Team
*Winners:* The Smoking Gunns (11:19)

*Singles Match*
Bob Backlund vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (6:39)


*WWF In Your House 6: Rage In The Cage 1996*

*WWF Championship Steel Cage Match*
Bret Hart(c) vs Jake Roberts
*Winner:* Bret Hart (19:13)

*Singles Match*
Owen Hart vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (15:57)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker by Countout (12:01)

*Tag Team Match*
Diesel & Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Razor Ramon & The 123 Kid
*Winners:* Diesel & Hunter Hearst Helmsley (9:38)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Tatanka & The British Bulldog vs The Smoking Gunns(c)
*Winners:* The Smoking Gunns (5:05)


----------



## NO!

*Over the Limit 2011*

Sin Cara def. Chavo Guerrero (8:00)

*Tag Team Title Match* (12:00)
Hart Dynasty def. Wade Barrett & William Regal

Dolph Ziggler def. Daniel Bryan (14:00)

*Intercontinental Title Match* (13:00)
Rey Mysterio def. R Truth

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (17:00)
Christian def. Randy Orton

*Women's Title Match* (7:00)
Natalya def. Kharma by DQ

*Fatal 4 Way for the WWE Championship* (24:00)
John Cena def. John Morrison vs. CM Punk vs. Sheamus


*Capitol Punishment 2011*

Dolph Ziggler def. Kofi Kingston (14:00)

Alberto Del Rio def. Sin Cara (9:00)

*4-way Tag Team Title Match* (17:00)
Hart Dynasty def. Kane & Big Show vs. Wade Barrett & William Regal vs. Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel

*Intercontinental Title Match* (15:00)
Rey Mysterio def. CM Punk

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (16:00)
Randy Orton def. Christian

Daniel Bryan def. Jack Swagger (8:00)

*WWE Championship Match* (15:00)
John Cena def. John Morrison


----------



## NO!

*Money in the Bank 2011*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match* (24:27)
Daniel Bryan def. Sheamus vs. Kane vs. Sin Cara vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Wade Barrett vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Heath Slater

Mark Henry def. Big Show (7:00)

Dolph Ziggler def. John Morrison (10:00)

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match* (15:44)
Alberto Del Rio def. Rey Mysterio vs. Evan Bourne vs. Jack Swagger vs. The Miz vs. Alex Riley vs. Kofi Kingston vs. R Truth

*World Heavyweight Title Match: If Orton's disqualified, he loses the title* (12:20)
Randy Orton def. Christian

*WWE Championship Match: Punk wins, he leaves with the title. Cena loses, he's fired* (33:45)
CM Punk def. John Cena


*Summerslam 2011*

*Tag Team Title Match* (12:00)
Hart Dynasty def. The Miz & R Truth

Mark Henry def. Sheamus (9:00)

*Women's Title Match* (10:00)
Kharma def. Natalya

*Intercontinental Title Match* (15:00)
Daniel Bryan def. Rey Mysterio

*6 Man Tag Team Match* (9:33)
Alberto Del Rio, Ricardo Rodriguez & Dolph Ziggler def. John Morrison, Kofi Kingston, & Sin Cara

*No Holds Barred for the World Heavyweight Title* (23:43)
Randy Orton def. Christian

*Ziggler cashes in successfully*

*Undisputed WWE Championship Match: Triple H as the Special Ref* (24:17)
CM Punk def. John Cena


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Extreme Rules 2013
> 
> Tagline: _The Great One Reigns Supreme_
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *Randy Orton def. The Rock (c), and CM Punk*
> - Orton becomes a tweener at this point.
> - Orton becomes the #1 Contender after defeating Sheamus and Henry in a Triple Threat Match as a reward for their victory in Wrestlemania.
> - Heyman rewards Punk another WWE title opportunity since he has authority as the Raw GM.
> 
> 6. *John Cena def. Mark Henry*
> [Extreme Rules]
> - Cena releases his aggressive side by giving Henry a chairshot to the head.
> - Cena's transition of becoming a heel approaches nearer.
> 
> 5. *Dolph Ziggler def. Big E. Langston*
> - Ziggler turned face after Wrestlemania.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Ryback (c) def. The Big Show*
> [Extreme Rules]
> 
> 3. Tag Team Championship
> *Team Rhodes Scholars (c) def. Alberto del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez*
> 
> 2. *Kane def. Sheamus*
> 
> 1. United States Championship
> *Jack Swagger def. The Miz (c)*
> - Swagger debuts his repackaged "Real American" heel gimmick.
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *Antonio Cesaro def. Khassius Ohno*​


In continuation...

Over the Limit 2013

Tagline: _The Epic Finale_

8. *CM Punk def. John Cena*
["I Quit" Match]
- Whoever loses must leave WWE.
- Brock interferes the match on Punk's behalf. This would be Brock and Punk's first encounter.
- Cena will return as the leader behind the Shield on Summerslam. 

7. Divas Championship
*AJ Lee (c) def. Kaitlyn*

6. WWE Championship
*Randy Orton (c) def. Mark Henry*

5. *Dean Ambrose def. Sheamus*
- Ambrose returns with a psycho-conspiracy theorist gimmick. He cuts a promo after the match saying WWE's "Antichrist" will arrive soon, and he describes himself as the "Messenger of Faith".

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Ryback (c) def. Antonio Cesaro* 

3. Intercontinental Championship
*Bo Dallas def. Wade Barrett (c)*

2. *Khassius Ohno def. Kane via disqualification*

1. Tag Team Championship
*Albero del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez def. Team Rhodes Scholars (c)*

DARK MATCH:
*The Wyatt Family def. 3MB *​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF In Your House 7: Good Friends, Better Enemies*

*WWF Championship No Holds Barred*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs Diesel
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (17:53)

*Singles Match*
Mankind vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (12:49)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust(c) vs Jake Roberts
*Winner:* Goldust (7:17)

*Loser Leaves WWF Match*
Razor Ramon vs Vader
*Winner:* Vader (9:38)

*WWF Tag Team Championship 4 Corners Match*
Owen Hart & The British Bulldog(c) vs Savio Vega & Marc Mero vs The Ultimate Warrior & Ahmed Johnson vs 123 Kid & Hunter Hearst Helmsley
*Winners:* Owen Hart & The British Bulldog (13:47)


*WWF In Your House 8: Beware Of Dog 1996*

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs The British Bulldog
*Winner:* No Contest (17:21)

*Singles Match*
Vader vs Jake Roberts
*Winner:* Vader (14:23)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship Casket Match*
Goldust(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Goldust (12:00)

*Singles Match*
Owen Hart vs The Ultimate Warrior
*Winner:* The Ultimate Warrior (8:00)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Savio Vega & Marc Mero(c) vs The Smoking Gunns
*Winners:* Savio Vega & Marc Mero (5:23)

*Singles Match*
Steve Austin vs Yokozuna
*Winner:* Steve Austin (5:30)


*WWF King Of The Ring 1996*

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs The British Bulldog
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (26:24)

*King Of The Ring Final*
Steve Austin vs Jake Roberts
*Winner:* Steve Austin (10:10)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker vs Mankind
*Winner:* Mankind (18:21)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
Steve Austin vs The Ultimate Warrior
*Winner:* Steve Austin (6:49)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
Vader vs Jake Roberts
*Winner:* Jake Roberts (10:00)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Steve Austin vs Marc Mero
*Winner:* Steve Austin (4:28)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Jake Roberts vs Goldust
*Winner:* Jake Roberts (3:50)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs The Ultimate Warrior
*Winner:* The Ultimate Warrior (3:34)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Ahmed Johnson vs Vader
*Winner:* Vader (3:00)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF In Your House 9: International Incident 1996*

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (24:32)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Vader, The British Bulldog & Steve Austin vs Sycho Sid, Ahmed Johnson & Marc Mero
*Winners:* Vader, The British Bulldog & Steve Austin (13:05)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker vs Goldust
*Winner:* The Undertaker by DQ (12:07)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Smoking Gunns(c) vs The Bodydonnas
*Winners:* The Smoking Gunns (6:54)

*Singles Match*
Mankind vs Savio Vega
*Winner:* Mankind (10:48)


*WWF In Your House 10: Mind Games 1996*

*WWF Championship*
Mankind vs Shawn Michaels(c)
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (26:25)

*Final Curtain Match*
Goldust vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (10:23)

*WWF Tag Team Championship 4 Corners Match*
The Smoking Gunns(c) vs Owen Hart & The British Bulldog vs Marc Mero & Savio Vega vs Mark Henry & Faarooq
*Winners:* Owen Hart & The British Bulldog (10:59)

*Singles Match*
Vader vs Sycho Sid
*Winner:* Vader (7:09)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley(c) vs Jake Roberts
*Winner:* Hunter Hearst Helmsley (6:10)


*WWF In Your House 11: Buried Alive 1996*

*WWF Championship*
Goldust vs Shawn Michaels(c)
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (15:30)

*Buried Alive Match*
Mankind vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (18:25)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Steve Austin vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley(c)
*Winner:* Steve Austin (9:17)

*Singles Match*
Vader vs Sycho Sid
*Winner:* Sycho Sid (8:00)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart & The British Bulldog(c) vs Barry Windham & Justin Bradshaw
*Winners:* Owen Hart & The British Bulldog (11:38)


----------



## Yosihait

*Unforgiven 1998- Hell to pay*

*Singles match*
Taka Michinoku def. Dick Togo (14 minutes)

*Hardcore match*
Ken Shamrock def. Terry Funk (12 minutes)

*Evening Gown Match*
Sable def. Luna Vachon (3 minutes)

*Inferno match*
The Undertaker def. Kane (16 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship, Triple threat match*
Owen Hart (c) def. Triple H and Dan Severn (12 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship, Triple threat match*
The New Age Outlaws (c) def. LOD 2000 and DOA (7 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Dude Love def. Stone Cold Steve Austin (c) by DQ- Austin hits Dude with a chair and counts his own three count, just as in real life.



*Over the Edge 1998- You must conform!*

*Singles match*
Taka Michinoku def. Funaki (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Jeff Jarrett def. Ron Simmons (5 minutes)

*Intergender match*
Sable def. Marc Mero (20 seconds)

*Mask vs. Mask match*
Kane def. Vader (7 minutes)

*Tag team match*
DOA def. LOD 2000 (10 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart (c) def. Triple H (17 minutes)- Rock interferes and costs Triple H the match.

*WWF Tag Team Championship, Triple threat match*
The New Age Outlaws (c) def. Rock and D-Lo Brown (12 minutes)- Triple H interferes and costs Rock the match.

*No disqualification falls count anywhere match for the WWF Championship with Vince McMahon as special guest referee, and The Undertaker at ringside as special enforcer*
Steve Austin (c) def. Dude Love (22 minutes)



*King of the Ring 1998- Off With Their Heads*

*Singles match*
Taka Michinoku def. Men's Teioh (10 minutes)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
The Rock def. Dan Severn (4 minutes)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
X Pac def. Jeff Jarrett (9 minutes)

*Tag team match W/Jerry Lawler as Special Guest Referee*
Too Much def. Al Snow and Head (5 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship, Triple threat match*
Owen Hart (c) def. Triple H and D-Lo Brown (8 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws (c) def. Ken Shamrock and Dan Severn (7 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
The Rock def. X Pac (14 minutes)

*Hell in a Cell*
The Undertaker def. Mankind (17 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) def. Kane (16 minutes)



*Fully Loaded 1998- Snake on a hunt*

*Singles match*
Jeff Jarrett def. Val Venis (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
X Pac def. D-Lo Brown (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ken Shamrock def. 2 Cold Scorpio (4 minutes)

*Tag team match*
DOA def. LOD 2000 (W/Paul Ellering) (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Rock and Triple H fought to a time limit draw (30 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart (c) def. Terry Funk (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws (c) def. Kama and Mark Henry (5 minutes)

*Bikini contest with Jerry Lawler as Emcee*
Jacqueline defeated Sable by DQ

*WWF Championship, Four way match*
Steve Austin (c) def. Kane, Mankind and the Undertaker (13 minutes)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Survivor Series 1996*

*WWF Championship*
Sycho Sid vs Shawn Michaels(c)
*Winner:* Sycho Sid (20:02)

*Singles Match*
Steve Austin vs Bret Hart
*Winner:* Bret Hart (28:36)

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Vader:* Vader, Faarooq, Goldust, Jerry Lawler & Hunter Hearst Helmsley
vs
*Team Yokozuna:* Yokozuna, Marc Mero, Savio Vega, Jimmy Snuka & Rocky Maivia
*Winners:* Team Vader (21:44)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker vs Mankind
*Winner:* The Undertaker (14:52)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart & The British Bulldog(c) vs Jake Roberts & Barry Windham
*Winners:* Owen Hart & The British Bulldog (11:48)

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Crush:* Crush, Henry Godwinn, Phineas Godwinn, The Sultan & Justin Bradshaw
vs
*Team Funk:* Flash Funk, Marty Jannetty, Leif Cassidy & The Smoking Gunns
*Winners:* Team Crush (20:41)


*WWF In Your House 12: Its Time 1996*

*WWF Championship*
Bret Hart vs Sycho Sid(c)
*Winner:* Sycho Sid (17:03)

*Singles Match*
Terry Gordy vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (14:03)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Steve Austin & Shawn Michaels vs Owen Hart & The British Bulldog(c)
*Winners:* Steve Austin & Shawn Michaels by DQ (11:31)

*Singles Match*
Mankind vs Marc Mero
*Winner:* Mankind (10:45)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Rocky Maivia vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley(c)
*Winner:* Hunter Hearst Helmsley (10:34)


*WWF Royal Rumble 1997*

*WWF Championship*
Sycho Sid(c) vs Mankind
*Winner:* Sycho Sid (13:49)

*1997 Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* The Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Vader, Steve Austin & Faarooq
*Winner:* The Undertaker (50:29)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley(c)
*Winner:* Hunter Hearst Helmsley (16:50)

*Singles Match*
Jake Roberts vs Faarooq
*Winner:* Faarooq (10:56)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart & The British Bulldog(c) vs Hector Garza & Perro Aguayo
*Winners:* Owen Hart & The British Bulldog (13:19)

*Singles Match*
Rocky Maivia vs Jerry Lawler
*Winner:* Rocky Maivia (8:48)


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Over the Limit 2013
> 
> Tagline: _The Epic Finale_
> 
> 8. *CM Punk def. John Cena*
> ["I Quit" Match]
> - Whoever loses must leave WWE.
> - Brock interferes the match on Punk's behalf. This would be Brock and Punk's first encounter.
> - Cena will return as the leader behind the Shield on Summerslam.
> 
> 7. Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee (c) def. Kaitlyn*
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) def. Mark Henry*
> 
> 5. *Dean Ambrose def. Sheamus*
> - Ambrose returns with a psycho-conspiracy theorist gimmick. He cuts a promo after the match saying WWE's "Antichrist" will arrive soon, and he describes himself as the "Messenger of Faith".
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Ryback (c) def. Antonio Cesaro*
> 
> 3. Intercontinental Championship
> *Bo Dallas def. Wade Barrett (c)*
> 
> 2. *Khassius Ohno def. Kane via disqualification*
> 
> 1. Tag Team Championship
> *Albero del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez def. Team Rhodes Scholars (c)*
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *The Wyatt Family def. 3MB *​


In continuation...

Cyber Sunday 2013

Tagline: _The Fate of WWE Superstars is a Click Away_

8. WWE Championship
*Randy Orton (c) def. CM Punk*
[Special Guest Referee: Steve Austin] 
- Paul Heyman | Mr. McMahon | Steve Austin
- Punk gets mad at Austin after the match for "cheating" his pin. Austin then gives him a Stunner as the crowd goes wild.

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Ryback (c) def. Antonio Cesaro*
[Steel Cage Match]
- Steel Cage | No Holds Barred | Fall Count Anywhere

6. *Richie Steamboat def. Sheamus*
- Corey Graves | Xavier Woods | Richie Steamboat
- If the one of the three challengers win, he gets a WWE Contract.

5. *Mark Henry def. Dolph Ziggler*
- Dolph Ziggler | The Miz | Big E. Langston

4. Divas Championship
*AJ Lee (c) def. Paige*
- Natalya | Aksana | Paige

3. *Kane def. Khassius Ohno*
[Weapon of Choice: Steel Chair]
- Steel Chair | Table | Kendo Stick

2. United States Championship
*Jack Swagger (c) def. Christian*
- Christian | The Great Khali | Kofi Kingston

1. Tag Team Championship
*Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara def. Alberto del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez (c)*
- Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara | Christian and Alex Riley | The Wyatt Family

DARM MATCH:
*Damien Sandow def. Cody Rhodes*​


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 1998- Highway to Hell!*

*Singles match*
D-Lo Brown def. Val Venis (16 minutes)

*Hair vs. Hair match*
X Pac def. Jeff Jarrett (11 minutes)

*Mixed tag team match*
Edge and Sable def. Marc Mero and Jacqueline (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ken Shamrock def. Dustin Rhodes (9 minutes)

*Two out of three falls match*
The Rock def. Triple H (25 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart (c) def. Vader (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship, No DQ match*
The New Age Outlaws (c) def. Mankind- Kane doesn't show up (8 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) def. The Undertaker (21 minutes)



*Breakdown 1998- It's a dangerous enviroment*

*Tag team match*
The Hardy Boys def. Kaientai (Men's Teioh and Funaki) (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
Mankind def. Jeff Jarrett (8 minutes)

*Tag team match, Al Snow's contract on the line*
Al Snow and Edge def. Too Much (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Rock def. D-Lo Brown (17 minutes)

*Tag team match*
The Brothers of Destruction def. Dustin Rhodes and Val Venis (9 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Godfather def. Owen Hart (c) (13 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws (c) def. the DOA (8 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) def. Ken Shamrock (22 minutes)



*Judgment Day 1998- Every Snake has his day...*

*Tag team match*
Edge and Christian def. LOD (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Al Snow def. Owen Hart (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
X Pac def. D-Lo Brown (17 minutes)

*Singles match*
Val Venis def. 2 Cold Scorpio (10 minutes)

*Triple threat match*
The Rock def. Mankind and Ken Shamrock (13 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Godfather def. Goldust (14 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws (c) def. The Headbangers (14 minutes)

*Triple threat match for the WWF Championship where Undertaker and Kane could not pin each other*
The Undertaker and Kane def. Stone Cold Steve Austin (c) (14 minutes)



*Survivor Series 1998- Deadly Games!*

*Tag team match*
The Hardy Boys def. Too Much (11 minutes)

*Deadly Game Tournament quarter-final match*
The Rock def. Big Boss Man (Sub for Triple H) (3 seconds)

*Deadly Game Tournament quarter-final match*
The Undertaker def. Al Snow (8 minutes)

*Deadly Game Tournament quarter-final match*
Steve Austin def. Kane (8 minutes)

*Deadly Game Tournament quarter-final match*
Mankind def. Duane Gill (30 seconds)

*Singles match*
X Pac def. Steven Regal (9 minutes)

*Deadly Game Tournament semi-final match*
The Rock def. the Undertaker by DQ (8 minutes)- The Corporation attack Rock and DQ Taker.

*Deadly Game Tournament semi-final match*
Mankind def. Steve Austin (10 minutes)- Shane screws Austin out of the match.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Godfather (c) def. The Blue Blazer (7 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship, Triple threat match*
The New Age Outlaws (c) def. D-Lo Brown and Mark Henry and the Headbangers (10 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
The Rock def. Mankind (17 minutes)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF In Your House 13: Final Four 1997*

*WWF Championship 4 Corners Elimination Match*
Bret Hart vs Steve Austin vs Vader vs Sycho Sid(c)
*Winner:* Sycho Sid (24:05)

*Singles Match*
Faarooq vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (9:30)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley(c) vs Rocky Maivia
*Winner:* Rocky Maivia (12:30)

*Singles Match*
Goldust vs Crush
*Winner:* Goldust (6:42)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart & The British Bulldog(c) vs Marc Mero & Flash Funk
*Winners:* Owen Hart & The British Bulldog (10:30)


*WWF In Your House 14: Revenge Of The Taker 1997*

*WWF Championship*
Mankind vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (17:26)

*Singles Match*
Bret Hart vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* Steve Austin (21:09)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Crush vs Rocky Maivia(c)
*Winner:* Rocky Maivia (8:33)

*Singles Match*
Flash Funk vs Savio Vega
*Winner:* Savio Vega (6:46)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Legion of Doom vs Owen Hart & The British Bulldog(c)
*Winners:* Owen Hart & The British Bulldog (10:11)


*WWF In Your House 15: A Cold Day In Hell 1997*

*WWF Championship*
Vader vs The Undertaker(c)
*Winner:* The Undertaker (20:06)

*Singles Match*
Mankind vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* Steve Austin (13:21)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart & The British Bulldog(c) vs Legion Of Doom
*Winners:* Legion Of Doom by DQ (13:25)

*Singles Match*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Ken Shamrock
*Winner:* Ken Shamrock (10:05)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Rocky Maivia(c) vs Faarooq
*Winner:* Rocky Maivia by DQ (8:46)


----------



## NO!

*Royal Rumble 1994*

Bam Bam Bigelow def. Randy Savage (10:00)

*Tag Team Title Match* (16:48)
The Quebecers def. British Bulldogs

*Intercontinental Title Match* (11:30)
Razor Ramon def. 1-2-3 Kid

*Casket Match for the WWF Championship* (15:00)
Bret Hart def. The Undertaker

*Royal Rumble Match* (55:08)
Owen Hart wins


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF King Of The Ring 1997*

*WWF Championship*
Faarooq vs The Undertaker(c)
*Winner:* The Undertaker (13:43)

*King Of The Ring Final*
Mankind vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
*Winner:* Hunter Hearst Helmsley (15:26)

*Singles Match*
Shawn Michaels vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* Double DQ (17:29)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
Sycho Sid vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley
*Winner:* Hunter Hearst Helmsley (9:56)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
Mankind vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Mankind (13:37)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Sycho Sid vs Jerry Lawler
*Winner:* Sycho Sid (4:20)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Ahmed Johnson
*Winner:* Hunter Hearst Helmsley (5:10)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Mankind vs The British Bulldog
*Winner:* Mankind (9:56)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Goldust vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Owen Hart (7:42)


*WWF In Your House 16: Canadian Stampede 1997*

*WWF Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs Brian Pillman
*Winner:* The Undertaker (20:31)

*Tag Team Match*
Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart vs Steve Austin & Ken Shamrock
*Winners:* Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart (10:39)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart & The British Bulldog(c) vs Legion of Doom
*Winners:* Owen Hart & The British Bulldog (8:12)

*Singles Match*
Vader vs Goldust
*Winner:* Vader (10:00)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Mankind vs Hunter Hearst Helmsley(c)
*Winner:* Double Countout (11:14)


*WWF In Your House: Ground Zero 1997*

*WWF Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs Goldust
*Winner:* Bret Hart (19:20)

*Singles Match*
Brian Pillman vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (17:15)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart(c) vs Savio Vega
*Winner:* Owen Hart (14:02)

*Singles Match*
Faarooq vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (16:20)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Headbangers vs The Legion of Doom
*Winners:* The Headbangers (11:37)

*Singles Match*
The Patriot vs The British Bulldog
*Winner:* The British Bulldog (11:06)


----------



## TripleG

*WRESTLEMANIA 2000*


*TAG TEAM TURMOIL MATCH*
The Acolytes Vs. Head Cheese Vs. Too Cool Vs. The Radicalz (Saturn/Malenko) Vs. Kaientai Vs. The Mean Street Posse Vs. The Headbangers Vs. T&A w/Trish Stratus 
- Way to cut out a lot of the tag matches that this show had and provide a bit of a hot opener while also providing well built contenders for the winners of the tag team title match. 
_Winners = Acolytes in 25 min_

*HARDCORE CHAMPIONSHIP: TRIPLE THREAT MATCH*
"The Houdini of Hardcore" Crash Holly -c- Vs. Hardcore Holly Vs. Tazz
- Instead of that clusterfuck of a battle royal where guys smacked each other with tin sheets for 15 minutes, let the match be between the three guys it should have been focused on. 
_Winner = Tazz in 8min_

*CLASH OF THE GIANTS*
The Big Show w/Shane McMahon Vs. Rikishi 
- Big Show had no business being inserted into the main event and Kishi didn't need to be senselessly inserted into a tag match with Kane & DX, so instead, here's a big man match! 
_Winner = Rikishi in 7min_

*TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP: TRIANGLE LADDER MATCH*
The Dudley Boys -c- Vs. Edge & Christian Vs. The Hardy Boys
- Keep exactly the same. 
_Winners = New Tag Team Champions Edge & Christian in 22min_

*INTERGENDER GRUDGE MATCH*
"The Ninth Wonder of the World" Chyna Vs. "Latino Heat" Eddie Guerrero 
- Instead of putting them in a six man tag team match, why not take the feud and make it a singles to help establish Eddie even further as a personality? 
_Winner = Eddie Guerrero in 6min_

*INTERCONTINENTAL & EUROPEAN CHAMPIONSHIP: TWO FALL TRIPLE THREAT MATCH*
Kurt Angle -c- Vs. Chris Benoit Vs. Chris Jericho
- Keep exactly the same
_Winners = New European Champion Chris Jericho & New Intercontinental Champion Chris Benoit in 13 min_

*NO HOLDS BARRED MATCH*
"The Big Red Machine" Kane w/Paul Bearer Vs. X-Pac w/Road Dogg & Tori 
w/Special Guest Enforcer, Pete Rose
- This feud had been building for months, so instead of doing a legit final burnoff, they do a boring tag match barely worthy of Raw. Well, here you go. And the McMahon-Helmsley Regime stack the deck against Kane by appointing enemy Pete Rose as the guest ringside enforcer. Kane overcomes interference, Tombstones everyone (including Pete Rose), and gets the win over X-Pac after a violent match. 
_Winner = Kane in 13min_

*WWF WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP*
Triple H -c- w/The McMahons Vs. The Rock w/Mick Foley
- Basically, what the Backlash match was is what the Wrestlemania match should have been (minus the Austin appearance). Rock should have won the title off of Triple H. The Four Way was too much and Foley should have stayed retired in order to maintain the heat that HHH built from ending his career. And the McMahon in every corner just setting up another Vince heel turn was silly. Make the three McMahons all heels before Wrestlemania, Foley is allowed in Rock's corner to even the odds (thanks to Linda), and Rock overcomes it all to win the match and the title. 
_Winner = New WWF Champion The Rock in 22min_


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF One Night Only 1997*

*WWF European Championship*
The British Bulldog(c) vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (25:24)

*WWF Championship*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs Bret Hart(c)
*Winner:* Bret Hart (28:42)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker vs Vader
*Winner:* The Undertaker (22:40)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Dude Love vs Owen Hart(c)
*Winner:* Owen Hart (14:21)

*Singles Match*
Savio Vega vs Flash Funk
*Winner:* Savio Vega (14:07)

*WWF Tag Team Championship 3 Way Dance*
The Godwinns vs Legion of Doom vs The Headbangers(c)
*Winners:* The Headbangers (13:44)


*WWF In Your House: Badd Blood 1997*

*Hell In A Cell Match No.1 Cont. WWF Championship*
The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (29:57)

*WWF Championship 4 Corners Elimination Match*
Bret Hart(c) vs The British Bulldog vs Vader vs Faarooq
*Winner:* Bret Hart (25:07)

*Singles Match*
Crush vs Savio Vega
*Winner:* Crush (8:04)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Rocky Maivia vs Owen Hart(c)
*Winner:* Owen Hart (12:18)

*Tag Team Street Fight*
Legion of Doom vs Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown
*Winners:* Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown (12:16)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Headbangers(c) vs The Godwinns
*Winners:* The Godwinns (11:19)


*WWF Survivor Series 1997*

*WWF Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (11:00)

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Bulldog:* The British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart, Kane, Faarooq & The Rock
vs
*Team Vader:* Vader, Goldust, Ken Shamrock, Mankind & Marc Mero
*Winners:* Team Bulldog (20:28)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Steve Austin vs Owen Hart(c)
*Winner:* Steve Austin (15:25)

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Ahmed:* Ahmed Johnson, Steve Blackman, Crush & The Headbangers
vs
*Team Windham:* Barry Windham, Bradshaw, Chainz, 8-Ball & Skull
*Winners:* Team Ahmed (17:05)

*Tag Team Match*
The Legion of Doom vs Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown
*Winners:* The Legion of Doom (10:00)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
New Age Outlaws vs The Godwinns
*Winners:* New Age Outlaws (13:26)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF In Your House: D-Generation X 1997*

*WWF Championship*
Ken Shamrock vs Shawn Michaels(c)
*Winner:* Ken Shamrock by DQ (18:27)

*Singles Match*
Jeff Jarrett vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett by DQ (10:32)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Rocky Maivia vs Steve Austin(c)
*Winner:* Steve Austin (13:26)

*Bootcamp Match*
Sgt.Slaughter vs Triple H
*Winner:* Triple H (12:39)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
New Age Outlaws(c) vs Legion of Doom
*Winners:* New Age Outlaws (10:20)

*Singles Match*
Marc Mero vs Savio Vega
*Winner:* Marc Mero (8:40)

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
Taka Michinoku vs Brian Christopher
*Winner:* Taka Michinoku (12:00)


*WWF Royal Rumble 1998*

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs Goldust
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (17:40)

*1998 Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* Steve Austin, The Undertaker, Vader, Mankind, Triple H & The Rock
*Winner:* Steve Austin (55:25)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Ken Shamrock vs The Rock(c)
*Winner:* The Rock by DQ (10:52)

*8 Man Tag Team Match*
Faarooq, Mark Henry, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown
vs
Marc Mero, Ahmed Johnson & The Headbangers
*Winners:* Faarooq, Mark Henry, Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown (7:51)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Legion of Doom vs New Age Outlaws(c)
*Winners:* Legion of Doom by DQ (7:57)


*WWF In Your House: No Way Out Of Texas 1998*

*6 Man Tag Team Street Fight*
Triple H & The New Age Outlaws vs Steve Austin, Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie
*Winners:* Steve Austin, Cactus Jack & Chainsaw Charlie (17:37)

*Singles Match*
Vader vs Kane
*Winner:* Kane (10:57)

*NWA North American Heavyweight Championship*
Jeff Jarrett(c) vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (13:27)

*Singles Match*
D'Lo Brown vs Ahmed Johnson
*Winner:* D'Lo Brown (11:15)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship 4 Corners Match*
The Rock(c) vs Ken Shamrock vs Faarooq vs Goldust
*Winner:* The Rock (13:44)

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
Pantera vs Taka Michinoku(c)
*Winner:* Taka Michinoku (10:09)

*Tag Team Match*
Mark Henry & Kama Mustafa vs The Headbangers
*Winners:* Mark Henry & Kama Mustafa (8:33)


----------



## Yosihait

*Rock Bottom 1998*

*Tag Team match*
Edge and Christian def. Al Snow and Scorpio (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Triple H def. Kane (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
D-Lo Brown def. The Blue Blazer (16 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Hardy Boys def. The Headbangers (9 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Godfather (c) def. Val Venis (7 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws (c) def. Ken Shamrock and Big Bossman (5 minutes)

*Buried Alive match, The winner will be able to compete in the 1999 Royal Rumble match*
Steve Austin def. The Undertaker (17 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
The Rock (c) def. Mankind (19 minutes)



*Royal Rumble 1999- No Chance in Hell!*

*Tag Team match*
Edge and Christian def. Gillberg and Al Snow (12 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Godfather (c) def. D-Lo Brown (14 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws (c) def. The Hardy Boys (11 minutes)

*WWF Championship, I Quit match*
The Rock (c) def. Mankind (22 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match*
Vince McMahon wins last eliminating Steve Austin (57 minutes)



*St. Valentine's Day Massacre 1999*

*Singles match*
D-Lo Brown def. Al Snow (10 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Hardy Boys def. Owen Hart and Jeff Jarrett (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
Mankind def. Test (3 minutes)

*Singles match*
X Pac def. Ken Shamrock (15 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Godfather (c) def. Big Bossman (6 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Brothers of Destruction def. The New Age Outlaws (c) (12 minutes)

*WWF Championship, I Quit match*
The Rock (c) def. Triple H (22 minutes)- Chyna turns on Triple H in the match.

*Steel Cage match*
Steve Austin def. Vince McMahon (8 minutes)



*Wrestlemania XV- The Ragin' Climax* (From *New Jersey* and not from Philly)

*Tag Team match*
Edge and Christian def. The Hardy Boys (14 minutes)

*Catfight*
Sable def. Tori (3 minutes)

*Singles match*
Owen Hart def. Al Snow (8 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The New Age Outlaws def. The Public Enemy (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Big Show def. Steve Williams (5 minutes)

*Hardcore match*
Mankind def. Shane McMahon (11 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Jarrett def. The Godfather (c) (8 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Brothers of Destruction (c) def. X Pac (6 minutes)- Triple H, X Pac's partner, gets attacked by the Corporation before the match. After the match, Triple H turns on X Pac.

*No disqualification match for the WWF Championship*
Steve Austin def. The Rock (c) (17 minutes)


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Cyber Sunday 2013
> 
> Tagline: _The Fate of WWE Superstars is a Click Away_
> 
> 8. WWE Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) def. CM Punk*
> [Special Guest Referee: Steve Austin]
> - Paul Heyman | Mr. McMahon | Steve Austin
> - Punk gets mad at Austin after the match for "cheating" his pin. Austin then gives him a Stunner as the crowd goes wild.
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Ryback (c) def. Antonio Cesaro*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> - Steel Cage | No Holds Barred | Fall Count Anywhere
> 
> 6. *Richie Steamboat def. Sheamus*
> - Corey Graves | Xavier Woods | Richie Steamboat
> - If the one of the three challengers win, he gets a WWE Contract.
> 
> 5. *Mark Henry def. Dolph Ziggler*
> - Dolph Ziggler | The Miz | Big E. Langston
> 
> 4. Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee (c) def. Paige*
> - Natalya | Aksana | Paige
> 
> 3. *Kane def. Khassius Ohno*
> [Weapon of Choice: Steel Chair]
> - Steel Chair | Table | Kendo Stick
> 
> 2. United States Championship
> *Jack Swagger (c) def. Christian*
> - Christian | The Great Khali | Kofi Kingston
> 
> 1. Tag Team Championship
> *Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara def. Alberto del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez (c)*
> - Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara | Christian and Alex Riley | The Wyatt Family
> 
> DARM MATCH:
> *Damien Sandow def. Cody Rhodes*​


In continuation...

Money in the Bank 2013

Tagline: _For Every Prize, There's a Heavy Price to Pay_

7. WWE Championship
*Brock Lesnar def. Randy Orton (c)*
- During a segment, Paul Heyman and Orton went into a verbal confrontation. Lesnar returns since Wrestlemania,sneaks into the ring, and assaults Orton. Heyman insults Orton after the beating and reveals the #1 Contender to be Brock Lesnar. 

6. WWE Championship Contract
*Dolph Ziggler def. Sheamus, Dean Ambrose, Kane, Khassius Ohno, and The Miz*
[6-Man Ladder Match]
- During the match, Daniel Bryan makes a shocking return from injury and screws Kane. 

5. *CM Punk def. Mark Henry*
- After losing to Orton on Cyber Sunday, Punk drops another pipebomb but this time, it's about the current direction of WWE without Cena and Brock Lesnar. He also admits that to be the "Best In the World", he needs to go back to his roots and earn respect back from the fans the right way this time. Surprisingly, the people seem to get behind him. His personality becomes more mature and likeable also. He tries to call out Brock but Henry comes out instead. As Punk makes smart insults to Henry, the big man becomes angry and starts to attack him but Punk got the best out of him at the end. Everyone just witnessed Punk's face turn.
- Punk continues to troll around the arena in the following weeks.

4. *Kaitlyn, Paige, and Natalya def. Aksana, Naomi, and Cameron *
- Naomi and Cameron quit being Brodus Clay's dancers, and turn into a dominant heel tag team. 

3. World Heavyweight Championship
*Ryback (c) def. Antonio Cesaro* 

2. Intercontinental Championship
*Bo Dallas (c) def. Big E Langston* 

1. World Championship Contract
*Cody Rhodes def. Damien Sandow, Sin Cara, Jack Swagger, Alberto del Rio, and Wade Barrett*

DARK MATCH:
*Chrsitian and Alex Riley def. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Money in the Bank 2013
> 
> Tagline: _For Every Prize, There's a Heavy Price to Pay_
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *Brock Lesnar def. Randy Orton (c)*
> - During a segment, Paul Heyman and Orton went into a verbal confrontation. Lesnar returns since Wrestlemania,sneaks into the ring, and assaults Orton. Heyman insults Orton after the beating and reveals the #1 Contender to be Brock Lesnar.
> 
> 6. WWE Championship Contract
> *Dolph Ziggler def. Sheamus, Dean Ambrose, Kane, Khassius Ohno, and The Miz*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> - During the match, Daniel Bryan makes a shocking return from injury and screws Kane.
> 
> 5. *CM Punk def. Mark Henry*
> - After losing to Orton on Cyber Sunday, Punk drops another pipebomb but this time, it's about the current direction of WWE without Cena and Brock Lesnar. He also admits that to be the "Best In the World", he needs to go back to his roots and earn respect back from the fans the right way this time. Surprisingly, the people seem to get behind him. His personality becomes more mature and likeable also. He tries to call out Brock but Henry comes out instead. As Punk makes smart insults to Henry, the big man becomes angry and starts to attack him but Punk got the best out of him at the end. Everyone just witnessed Punk's face turn.
> - Punk continues to troll around the arena in the following weeks.
> 
> 4. *Kaitlyn, Paige, and Natalya def. Aksana, Naomi, and Cameron *
> - Naomi and Cameron quit being Brodus Clay's dancers, and turn into a dominant heel tag team.
> 
> 3. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Ryback (c) def. Antonio Cesaro*
> 
> 2. Intercontinental Championship
> *Bo Dallas (c) def. Big E Langston*
> 
> 1. World Championship Contract
> *Cody Rhodes def. Damien Sandow, Sin Cara, Jack Swagger, Alberto del Rio, and Wade Barrett*
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *Chrsitian and Alex Riley def. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan*​


In continuation...

Summerslam 2013

Tagline: _Beat the Heat!_

- This pay-per-view will serve as a turning point between the PG Era and a new era. The show may be a huge clusterfuck but, hey, WWE's entertaining again!

8. WWE Championship
*Brock Lesnar (c) fought CM Punk to a no contest*
- 15 minutes into the match, the ring is stormed by members of the Shield but this time, there are 5 of them! They beat up Lesnar and Punk, and steal the WWE Championship belt out of the arena. Everyone is clueless on what is happening. Moments later, the titantron shows a video where a man in the dark gives a long speech about WWE's "doomsday", and that a new era is coming. His voice is unrecognizable for being robotic. After the speech, he slowly approaches into a spotlight. The man is revealed to be John Cena! He's behind the Shield all along. The entire arena erupts with cries and cheers! WWE will never be the same again. 

7. *The Rock def. Randy Orton*

6. World Heavyweight Championship
*Khassius Ohno def. Ryback (c), and Wade Barrett, and Sheamus*
- 12 minutes into the match, the lights suddenly go out for 10 seconds. When the lights go back on again, for some reason, Ryback is knocked out as Ohno goes for the pin for an upset victory. The crowd is extremely shocked! 

5. United States Championship
*Alberto del Rio def. Jack Swagger (c)* 

4. *Daniel Bryan def. Kane*
[No Holds Barred Match]

3. Divas Championship
*AJ Lee (c) def. Natalya*

2. *Sin Cara def. Rey Mysterio*
- Cara turned heel on Rey after losing the Tag Team Championship on Smackdown. He unmasks himself and starts a new "quick and dangerous" gimmick.

1. *Dolph Ziggler def. Cody Rhodes* 

DARK MATCH:
Tag Team Championship
*Luke Harper and Erick Rowan (c) def. Chrstian and Alex Riley*​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Mayhem In Manchester 1998*

*WWF Championship*
Goldust vs Steve Austin(c)
*Winner:* Steve Austin (21:32)

*6 Man Tag Team Street Fight Elimination*
Triple H, Kane & Jeff Jarrett vs The Undertaker, Cactus Jack & Ken Shamrock
*Winners:* The Undertaker, Cactus Jack & Ken Shamrock (29:13)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart vs The Rock(c)
*Winner:* The Rock (13:52)

*Singles Match*
Bradshaw vs D'Lo Brown
*Winner:* Bradshaw (13:45)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Legion of Doom vs New Age Outlaws(c)
*Winners:* Legion of Doom by DQ (13:23)

*Singles Match*
Luna Vachon vs Chyna
*Winner:* Chyna (10:17)

*Tag Team Match*
The Godwinns vs Skull & 8-Ball
*Winners:* The Godwinns (12:51)


*WWF In Your House: Unforgiven 1998*

*WWF Championship*
Dude Love vs Steve Austin(c)
*Winner:* Steve Austin (18:49)

*Inferno Match*
Kane vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (16:00)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Faarooq vs The Rock(c)
*Winner:* The Rock (10:02)

*Singles Match*
Goldust vs Ken Shamrock
*Winner:* Ken Shamrock (7:12)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
New Age Outlaws(c) vs The Rock N Roll Express
*Winners:* New Age Outlaws (12:13)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Steve Blackman & The Legion of Doom vs D'Lo Brown, Mark Henry & Kama Mustafa
*Winners:* Steve Blackman & The Legion of Doom (6:20)

*WWF European Championship*
Triple H(c) vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Triple H (12:26)


*WWF In Your House Over The Edge 1998*

*WWF Championship Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Dude Love vs Steve Austin(c)
*Winner:* Steve Austin (22:27)

*Mask vs Mask Match*
Vader vs Kane
*Winner:* Kane (10:20)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Rock(c) vs X-Pac
*Winner:* The Rock (15:33)

*Singles Match*
Faarooq vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Owen Hart (9:52)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Kama Mustafa & D'Lo Brown vs New Age Outlaws(c)
*Winners:* New Age Outlaws (10:15)

*8 Man Tag Team Match*
Legion of Doom, Taka Michinoku & Justin Bradshaw
vs
Skull, 8-Ball, Marc Mero & Dick Togo
*Winners:* Legion of Doom, Taka Michinoku & Justin Bradshaw (5:27)

*WWF European Championship*
Jeff Jarrett vs Triple H(c)
*Winner:* Triple H (9:57)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF King Of The Ring 1998*

*WWF Championship First Blood Match*
Kane vs Steve Austin(c)
*Winner:* Kane (15:58)

*King Of The Ring Final*
Ken Shamrock vs The Rock
*Winner:* Ken Shamrock (14:09)

*Hell In A Cell Match*
Mankind vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (17:00)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
Ken Shamrock vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* Ken Shamrock (9:34)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
The Rock vs X-Pac
*Winner:* The Rock (8:30)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
Ken Shamrock vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Ken Shamrock (8:26)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
Jeff Jarrett vs Billy Gunn
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (6:44)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
The Rock vs Road Dogg
*Winner:* The Rock (4:25)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
X-Pac vs Dan Severn
*Winner:* X-Pac (5:29)


*WWF In Your House Fully Loaded 1998*

*WWF Championship*
Kane(c) vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* Steve Austin (14:22)

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker vs Ken Shamrock
*Winner:* The Undertaker (8:26)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship 2 out of 3 Falls Match*
The Rock(c) vs Triple H
*Winner:* Time Limit Draw (30:00)

*Hardcore Rules Match*
Mankind vs Terry Funk
*Winner:* Mankind (8:50)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
D'Lo Brown & The Godfather vs LOD 2000(c)
*Winners:* LOD 2000 (6:49)

*Singles Match*
X-Pac vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Owen Hart (8:26)

*Singles Match*
Vader vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (5:03)


*WWF In Your House Breakdown 1998*

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin(c) vs Kane vs The Undertaker
*Winners:* The Undertaker & Kane (22:18)

*Triple Threat Steel Cage Match*
Mankind vs Ken Shamrock vs The Rock
*Winner:* The Rock (18:49)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
New Age Outlaws(c) vs Vader & Dustin Runnels
*Winners:* New Age Outlaws (13:08)

*Singles Match*
Owen Hart vs Val Venis
*Winner:* Val Venis (12:16)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
X-Pac vs Jeff Jarrett(c)
*Winner:* X-Pac (15:09)

*Singles Match*
Edge vs Marc Mero
*Winner:* Edge (9:03)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Too Much & D'Lo Brown vs Al Snow, Scorpio & Bradshaw
*Winners:* Too Much & D'Lo Brown (8:46)


----------



## Yosihait

*Backlash 1999- It's time to pay!*

*Singles match*
Al Snow def. Owen Hart (18 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Edge and Christian def. Big Bossman and Ken Shamrock (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Triple H def. X Pac (19 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Hardy Boys def. Droz and Prince Albert (9 minutes)

*Boiler Room Brawl*
The Big Show def. Mankind (13 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Jarrett (c) def. Goldust (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Brothers of Destruction (c) def. The New Age Outlaws (9 minutes)

*No Holds Barred match for the WWF Championship with Shane McMahon as the Special Guest Referee*
Steve Austin (c) def. The Rock (17 minutes)- Shane screws Rock of the match.



*Over the Edge 1999- Family Feud!* (NOTE: Man, that was an event that was tough to book...)

*Singles match*
D-Lo Brown def. Al Snow (15 minutes)

*Six men tag team match*
X Pac and the New Age Outlaws def. The Corporate Ministry (Mideon, Ken Shamrock and Test) (6 minutes)

**Owen Hart**

*Singles match*
The Big Show def. The Rock (11 minutes)

*No DQ falls count anywhere match*
Triple H def. Mankind (15 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Jarrett (c) def. Val Venis (13 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Brothers of Destruction (c) def. Edge and Christian (12 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) def. Shane McMahon (23 minutes)



*King of the Ring 1999- Sleeping Giant*

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Triple H def. Ken Shamrock (9 minutes)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
X Pac def. Chyna (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Rock def. Shane McMahon (16 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Edge and Christian def. The New Age Outlaws (8 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Jarrett (c) def. Test (6 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Brothers of Destruction (c) def. The Hardy Boys (7 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
Triple H def. X Pac (10 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) def. The Big Show (15 minutes)



*Fully Loaded 1999- The Final Battle*

*Singles match*
Al Snow def. Test(9 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Big Show def. X Pac (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
D-Lo Brown def. Ken Shamrock (10 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Chyna and Viscera def. The New Age Outlaws (8 minutes)

*Strap match for number one contendership to the WWF Championship at SummerSlam*
Triple H def. The Rock (19 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Jarrett (c) def. Steve Blackman (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship Triple Threat match*
The Brothers of Destruction (c) def. Edge and Christian and the Hardy Boys (13 minutes)

*WWF Championship, First Blood match, Had Austin lost, he would never have another shot at the WWF Championship. Had Vince lost, he could no longer appear on WWF television.*
Steve Austin (c) def. Vince McMahon (16 minutes) (NOTE: Austin would've bring Vince back by September, just like in real life)


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 1999- Hail to the Chief!*

*Singles match*
The Big Show def. Al Snow (7 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Hardy Boys def. The Holly cousins (12 minutes)

*Greenwich Street Fight*
Shane McMahon def. Test (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chyna def. X Pac (10 minutes)

*First Blood match*
Chris Jericho def. Ken Shamrock (12 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Jarrett (c) def. D-Lo Brown (9 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Triple H def. Steve Austin (c) (5 minutes)- Austin was injured. Triple H would attack him with a sledgehammer before the match and would win.

*WWF Tag Team Championship with Jesse Ventura as special guest referee*
The Rock 'n' Sock Connection def. The Brothers of Destruction (c) (17 minutes)



*Unforgiven 1999- The sins of the father*

*Tag Team match*
The Dudley Boys def. The Hardy Boys (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Al Snow def. Val Venis (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. X Pac (13 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Edge and Christian def. The Holly Cousins (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Big Show def. The British Bulldog (9 minutes)

*Good Housekeeping match for the WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chyna def. Jeff Jarrett (c) (8 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (c) def. The New Age Outlaws (13 minutes)

*WWF Championship with Stone Cold Steve Austin as the special outside enforcer*
Triple H (c) def. Shane McMahon (20 minutes)



*No Mercy 1999- Cure the Venom!*

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Al Snow (16 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Dudley Boys def. The New Age Outlaws (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Val Venis def. The British Bulldog (8 minutes)

*Ladder match which the winning team would receive $100,000 & the managerial services of Terri Runnels*
The Hardy Boys def. Edge and Christian (17 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chyna (c) def. The Godfather (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (c) def. The Holly Cousins (13 minutes)

*Anything Goes match for the WWF Championship*
Triple H (c) def. Steve Austin (22 minutes)



*Survivor Series 1999- Hell Fire and Brimstone*

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
The Hardy Boys and Too Cool def. The Dudley Boys and the Holly Cousins (22 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Shawn Stasiak (6 minutes)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
Chris Jericho, Steve Blackman and the Headbangers def. Val Venis, The Godfather, D-Lo Brown and Al Snow (18 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chyna (c) def. The Big Show (8 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian def. The Rock 'n' Sock Connection (c) (18 minutes)

*Inferno match for the WWF Championship*
Triple H (c) def. Kane (17 minutes)


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Summerslam 2013
> 
> Tagline: _Beat the Heat!_
> 
> - This pay-per-view will serve as a turning point between the PG Era and a new era. The show may be a huge clusterfuck but, hey, WWE's entertaining again!
> 
> 8. WWE Championship
> *Brock Lesnar (c) fought CM Punk to a no contest*
> - 15 minutes into the match, the ring is stormed by members of the Shield but this time, there are 5 of them! They beat up Lesnar and Punk, and steal the WWE Championship belt out of the arena. Everyone is clueless on what is happening. Moments later, the titantron shows a video where a man in the dark gives a long speech about WWE's "doomsday", and that a new era is coming. His voice is unrecognizable for being robotic. After the speech, he slowly approaches into a spotlight. The man is revealed to be John Cena! He's behind the Shield all along. The entire arena erupts with cries and cheers! WWE will never be the same again.
> 
> 7. *The Rock def. Randy Orton*
> 
> 6. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Khassius Ohno def. Ryback (c), and Wade Barrett, and Sheamus*
> - 12 minutes into the match, the lights suddenly go out for 10 seconds. When the lights go back on again, for some reason, Ryback is knocked out as Ohno goes for the pin for an upset victory. The crowd is extremely shocked!
> 
> 5. United States Championship
> *Alberto del Rio def. Jack Swagger (c)*
> 
> 4. *Daniel Bryan def. Kane*
> [No Holds Barred Match]
> 
> 3. Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee (c) def. Natalya*
> 
> 2. *Sin Cara def. Rey Mysterio*
> - Cara turned heel on Rey after losing the Tag Team Championship on Smackdown. He unmasks himself and starts a new "quick and dangerous" gimmick.
> 
> 1. *Dolph Ziggler def. Cody Rhodes*
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> Tag Team Championship
> *Luke Harper and Erick Rowan (c) def. Chrstian and Alex Riley*​


In continuation...

Night of Champions 2013

- The night after Summerslam, John Cena, along with Khassius Ohno, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Big E Langston, and Richie Steamboat, arrive to the ring. Cena cuts a 15-minute promo, talking about his 8-year main-event run as the top babyface of the WWE; his alignment with the Shield; and his actions the night before; and an introduction to his new stable which he calls *"The Empire"*. He asserts that they are going to take over the company, and show everyone Cena's wrath out of the "Rise Above the Hate" angle. The stable is inspired from 20th century gangster culture and Al-Qaeda terrorist groups. 

Tagline: _The Empire Rises_

8. WWE Championship
*Brock Lesnar (c) def. CM Punk*
- After the match, members of the Empire try to ambush Lesnar but WWE wrestlers surround the ring before they get there. A huge brawl erupts, as Lesnar and Cena go head to toe. In the end, Lesnar gets the better of Cena by giving him an F-5 on the announce table.

7. *John Cena def. Triple H*
- If Cena wins, he will become the #1 Contender for the WWE Championship.

6. World Heavyweight Championship
*Khassius Ohno (c) def. Ryback*
- If any member from The Empire interferes the match, Ohno will automatically lose the match and forfeit the title.
- Ohno wins by hitting Ryback with a SWAT bat while the referee is down.

5. Divas Championship
*AJ Lee (c) def. Natalya*

4. Tag Team Championship
*Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns def. Christian and Alex Riley (c)* 

3. Intercontinental Championship
*Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Richie Steamboat*

2. United States Championship
*Jack Swagger def. Alberto del Rio (c)*

1. Vacant Cruiserweight Championship
*Sin Cara def. Daniel Bryan*
- Cara unmasked himself on Summerslam.
- During the match, members of The Empire distract Bryan which gave Cara the chance to do his finisher. Cara reveals himself as a member of The Empire by celebrating with the group.

DARK MATCH:
*Sheamus def. Wade Barrett*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Night of Champions 2013
> 
> - The night after Summerslam, John Cena, along with Khassius Ohno, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Big E Langston, and Richie Steamboat, arrive to the ring. Cena cuts a 15-minute promo, talking about his 8-year main-event run as the top babyface of the WWE; his alignment with the Shield; and his actions the night before; and an introduction to his new stable which he calls *"The Empire"*. He asserts that they are going to take over the company, and show everyone Cena's wrath out of the "Rise Above the Hate" angle. The stable is inspired from 20th century gangster culture and Al-Qaeda terrorist groups.
> 
> Tagline: _The Empire Rises_
> 
> 8. WWE Championship
> *Brock Lesnar (c) def. CM Punk*
> - After the match, members of the Empire try to ambush Lesnar but WWE wrestlers surround the ring before they get there. A huge brawl erupts, as Lesnar and Cena go head to toe. In the end, Lesnar gets the better of Cena by giving him an F-5 on the announce table.
> 
> 7. *John Cena def. Triple H*
> - If Cena wins, he will become the #1 Contender for the WWE Championship.
> 
> 6. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Khassius Ohno (c) def. Ryback*
> - If any member from The Empire interferes the match, Ohno will automatically lose the match and forfeit the title.
> - Ohno wins by hitting Ryback with a SWAT bat while the referee is down.
> 
> 5. Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee (c) def. Natalya*
> 
> 4. Tag Team Championship
> *Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns def. Christian and Alex Riley (c)*
> 
> 3. Intercontinental Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Richie Steamboat*
> 
> 2. United States Championship
> *Jack Swagger def. Alberto del Rio (c)*
> 
> 1. Vacant Cruiserweight Championship
> *Sin Cara def. Daniel Bryan*
> - Cara unmasked himself on Summerslam.
> - During the match, members of The Empire distract Bryan which gave Cara the chance to do his finisher. Cara reveals himself as a member of The Empire by celebrating with the group.
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *Sheamus def. Wade Barrett*​


In continuation...

Hell in a Cell 2013

Tagline: _All Hell Will Break Lose!_

8. WWE Championship
*Dolph Ziggler def. Brock Lesnar (c)*
- Ziggler cashes in his MITB briefcase, and fights Lesnar for 5 minutes. Lesnar's big disadvantage is his damaged arm (kayfabe). 

7. WWE Championship
*Brock Lesnar (c) def. John Cena* 
[Hell in a Cell]
- The night after on RAW, Cena gets really mad at the rest of The Empire for their disappointing performance on Hell in a Cell. Cena says there is no one to blame but themselves; therefore, he tries to interrogate members of the group challenging their strength and loyalty. He then institutes a vote-off to determine who needs to be voted out of the group. Ohno receives the most votes, and gets kicked out.

6. Tag Team Championship
*Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns (c) def. Dean Ambrose and CM Punk*
[Hell in a Cell]
- During a RAW show, Rollins and Reigns beat Punk backstage. Trying to plot a revenge, Punk tries to consult and work with Ambrose whom earn his trust to fight off former members of the Shield.

5. *Daniel Bryan def. Randy Orton*

4. WHC Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase 
*Cody Rhodes def. Damien Sandow*
- Cody has turned into a comedic tongue-in-cheek babyface weeks after his win in the Money in the Bank pay-per-view.

3. *Dolph Ziggler and AJ Lee def. Richie Steamboat and Paige*
[Inter-Gender Tag Team Match]
- Paige revealed on RAW that she is a member of The Empire.
- General Manager Paul Heyman forced Ziggler and AJ to team up, as the return of an inter-gender tag match would intrigue the WWE Universe. The two were able to reconcile their differences eventually.

2. *Sheamus def. Big E Langston*

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Ryback def. Khassius Ohno (c)*
[Hell in a Cell]

DARK MATCH:
Cruiserweight Championship
*Sin Cara (c) def. Kofi Kingston*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Hell in a Cell 2013
> 
> Tagline: _All Hell Will Break Lose_
> 
> 8. WWE Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler def. Brock Lesnar (c)*
> - Ziggler cashes in his MITB briefcase, and fights Lesnar for 5 minutes. Lesnar's big disadvantage is his damaged arm (kayfabe).
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *Brock Lesnar (c) def. John Cena*
> [Hell in a Cell]
> - The night after on RAW, Cena gets really mad at the rest of The Empire for their disappointing performance on Hell in a Cell. Cena says there is no one to blame but themselves; therefore, he tries to interrogate members of the group challenging their strength and loyalty. He then institutes a vote-off to determine who needs to be voted out of the group. Ohno receives the most votes, and gets kicked out.
> 
> 6. Tag Team Championship
> *Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns (c) def. Dean Ambrose and CM Punk*
> [Hell in a Cell]
> - During a RAW show, Rollins and Reigns beat Punk backstage. Trying to plot a revenge, Punk tries to consult and work with Ambrose whom earn his trust to fight off former members of the Shield.
> 
> 5. *Daniel Bryan def. Randy Orton*
> 
> 4. WHC Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *Cody Rhodes def. Damien Sandow*
> - Cody has turned into a comedic tongue-in-cheek babyface weeks after his win in the Money in the Bank pay-per-view.
> 
> 3. *Dolph Ziggler and AJ Lee def. Richie Steamboat and Paige*
> [Inter-Gender Tag Team Match]
> - Paige revealed on RAW that she is a member of The Empire.
> - General Manager Paul Heyman forced Ziggler and AJ to team up, as the return of an inter-gender tag match would intrigue the WWE Universe. The two were able to reconcile their differences eventually.
> 
> 2. *Sheamus def. Big E Langston*
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Ryback def. Khassius Ohno (c)*
> [Hell in a Cell]
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> Cruiserweight Championship
> *Sin Cara (c) def. Kofi Kingston*​


In continuation...

Survivor Series 2013

Tagline: _The Battle for WWE Begins_

6. *The Empire (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Big E Langston, Richie Steamboat, and Randy Orton) def. Team WWE (CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Triple H, Ryback, and Sheamus)*
[5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Match]
- The Empire replaced Khassius Ohno with Orton as their Officer-in-Chief.

5. WWE Championship
*Dolph Ziggler (c) def. John Cena*
- Rollins and Reigns interfere the match on Cena's behalf, while a returning Shawn Michaels also interferes on Ziggler's behalf.
- Michaels will become Ziggler's supporter.

4. *The League of Gentlemen (Damien Sandow, Wade Barrett, Ricardo Rodriguez, Zachary Ryder, and William Regal def. Team Rhodes (Cody Rhodes, Christian, Alex Riley, Bo Dallas, and Alberto del Rio)*
[5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Match]
- Ricardo turned heel on del Rio on SMACKDOWN which was about quit on being the "numero dos" guy.
- Ryder also gets re-packaged with a new gimmick.

3. Divas Championship
*Paige (c) def. AJ Lee*

2. *Kane def. Big Show*
["I Quit" Match]
- Whoever quits will be fired.
- This is Show's last match in his WWE career. 

1. Cruiserweight Championship
*Daniel Bryan def. Sin Cara (c), Kofi Kingston, and The Miz*

DARK MATCH:
*Jack Swagger def. The Great Khali*​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Judgment Day 1998*

*WWF Championship Fatal 4 Way Special Referee: Steve Austin*
Kane vs The Undertaker vs Goldust vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* No Contest (17:35)

*Singles Match*
The Rock vs Val Venis
*Winner:* The Rock (15:44)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Ken Shamrock(c) vs Mankind
*Winner:* Ken Shamrock (14:35)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
New Age Outlaws(c) vs The Headbangers
*Winners:* New Age Outlaws (14:00)

*Singles Match*
Al Snow vs Marc Mero
*Winner:* Al Snow (13:50)

*WWF European Championship*
Faarooq vs D'Lo Brown(c)
*Winner:* D'Lo Brown (10:10)

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
2 Cold Scorpio vs Taka Michinoku(c)
*Winner:* Taka Michinoku (12:05)


*WWF Survivor Series 1998*

*WWF Championship Final*
Mankind vs The Rock
*Winner:* The Rock (17:10)

*4 on 4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Shamrock:* Ken Shamrock, X-Pac, Al Snow & Val Venis
vs
*Team Goldust:* Goldust, Steven Regal, Big Bossman & Jeff Jarrett
*Winners:* Team Shamrock (18:33)

*Tag Team Match*
The Hardy Boyz vs Too Much
*Winners:* Too Much (10:27)

*WWF Tag Team Championship 4 Way Elimination Match*
New Age Outlaws(c) vs Legion of Doom vs The Headbangers vs D'Lo Brown & Mark Henry
*Winners:* New Age Outlaws (16:24)

*Singles Match*
Marc Mero vs Steve Blackman
*Winner:* Marc Mero (8:20)

*WWF Championship Semi Final*
The Rock vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Rock (10:55)

*WWF Championship Semi Final*
Mankind vs Kane vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* Mankind (9:16)


*WWF Capital Carnage 1998*

*WWF Championship*
The Rock(c) vs X-Pac
*Winner:* The Rock (17:05)

*Tag Team Street Fight*
Steve Austin & Triple H vs Kane & The Undertaker
*Winners:* Steve Austin & Triple H (17:34)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Ken Shamrock(c) vs Jeff Jarrett vs Val Venis
*Winner:* Ken Shamrock (9:15)

*Singles Match*
Mankind vs Goldust
*Winner:* Mankind (7:51)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
D'Lo Brown & Mark Henry vs New Age Outlaws(c)
*Winners:* New Age Outlaws (12:34)

*Singles Match*
Edge vs Christian
*Winner:* Edge (5:49)

*Singles Match*
Al Snow vs Marc Mero
*Winner:* Marc Mero (6:51)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Rock Bottom 1998*

*WWF Championship*
Mankind vs The Rock(c)
*Winner:* Mankind (21:33)

*Buried Alive Match*
Triple H vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Triple H (13:35)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett vs New Age Outlaws(c)
*Winners:* New Age Outlaws (10:26)

*No DQ Match*
Steve Austin vs Shane McMahon
*Winner:* Steve Austin (12:25)

*WWF European Championship*
Val Venis(c) vs Goldust
*Winner:* Val Venis (9:08)

*Singles Match*
Steve Blackman vs The Big Bossman
*Winner:* The Big Bossman (8:06)

*Tag Team Turmoil*
The Acolytes vs Mark Henry & D'Lo Brown vs The Headbangers vs Al Snow & 2 Cold Scorpio vs Edge & Christian
*Winners:* Edge & Christian (16:10)


*WWF Royal Rumble 1999*

*WWF Championship 'I Quit' Match*
Mankind(c) vs The Rock
*Winner:* The Rock (21:46)

*1999 Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* Steve Austin, Vince McMahon, Kane, Triple H, Owen Hart & Ken Shamrock
*Winner:* Vince McMahon (56:38)

*WWF European Championship*
X-Pac(c) vs Test
*Winner:* X-Pac (11:52)

*WWF Womens Championship Strap Match*
Sable(c) vs Luna Vachon
*Winner:* Sable (10:23)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust vs Ken Shamrock(c)
*Winner:* Ken Shamrock (14:24)


*WWF St.Valentines Day Massacre 1999*

*WWF Championship Last Man Standing Match*
The Rock vs Mankind(c)
*Winner:* DRAW (22:00)

*Steel Cage Match*
Steve Austin vs Vince McMahon
*Winner:* Steve Austin (10:08)

*Singles Match*
Test vs Triple H
*Winner:* Triple H (14:46)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Ken Shamrock(c) vs Val Venis
*Winner:* Val Venis (15:53)

*Singles Match*
Goldust vs Kane
*Winner:* Kane (9:33)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett(c) vs D'Lo Brown & Mark Henry
*Winners:* Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett (7:19)

*WWF European Championship*
Billy Gunn vs X-Pac(c)
*Winner:* X-Pac (9:58)


----------



## Yosihait

*Armageddon 1999- The End is Here!*

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Steve Blackman (7 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Hardy Boys def. the Headbangers (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Rikishi def. Kane (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
D-Lo Brown def. Val venis (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Rock def. The Big Show (14 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho def. Chyna (c) (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian (c) def. Too Cool (17 minutes)

*Street fight for the WWF Championship*
Triple H (c) def. Cactus Jack (27 minutes)- Cactus gets fired after the match.



*Royal Rumble 2000- The Road to WrestleMania Begins!*

*Singles match*
Tazz def. Kurt Angle (3 minutes)

*Elimination Tables match*
The Hardy Boys def. The Dudley Boys (10 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. D-Lo Brown (15 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian (c) def. Kaientai (10 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Triple H (c) def. Rikishi (13 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match*
Cactus Jack wins last eliminating the Rock (52 minutes)



*No Way Out 2000- Let the Game Begin*

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. The Godfather (6 minutes)

*Tag team match for the no. 1 contender spot to the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boys def. The Hardy Boys (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
Tazz def. Big Show (10 minutes)

*Six-man tag team match*
The Radicalz (Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko and Perry Saturn) (W/Eddie Guerrero) def. Essa Rios and Kaientai (14 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Al Snow (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian (c) def. The New Age Outlaws (6 minutes)

*Tag team match*
The Rock 'n' Sock Connection def. Triple H and Shane McMahon (20 minutes)



*WrestleMania 2000- One Last Time...* (From *St. Louis*)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Hardcore Holly (9 minutes)

*Catfight with special guest referee Val Venis*
The Kat def. Terri (2 minutes)

*Singles match*
Rikishi def. Big Show (8 minutes)

*Eight man tag team match*
The Radicalz def. Team WWF (Al Snow, D-Lo Brown and Too Cool) (W/Ice T) (18 minutes)

*No Holds Barred match*
The Rock def. Shane McMahon (16 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Tazz (20 minutes)

*TLC match WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian (c) def. The Hardy Boys and the Dudley Boys (22 minutes)

*Hell in a Cell match for the WWF Championship*
Triple H (c) def. Cactus Jack (24 minutes)


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Survivor Series 2013
> 
> Tagline: _The Battle for WWE Begins_
> 
> 6. *The Empire (Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Big E Langston, Richie Steamboat, and Randy Orton) def. Team WWE (CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Triple H, Ryback, and Sheamus)*
> [5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Match]
> - The Empire replaced Khassius Ohno with Orton as their Officer-in-Chief.
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler (c) def. John Cena*
> - Rollins and Reigns interfere the match on Cena's behalf, while a returning Shawn Michaels also interferes on Ziggler's behalf.
> - Michaels will become Ziggler's supporter.
> 
> 4. *The League of Gentlemen (Damien Sandow, Wade Barrett, Ricardo Rodriguez, Zachary Ryder, and William Regal def. Team Rhodes (Cody Rhodes, Christian, Alex Riley, Bo Dallas, and Alberto del Rio)*
> [5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Match]
> - Ricardo turned heel on del Rio on SMACKDOWN which was about quit on being the "numero dos" guy.
> - Ryder also gets re-packaged with a new gimmick.
> 
> 3. Divas Championship
> *Paige (c) def. AJ Lee*
> 
> 2. *Kane def. Big Show*
> ["I Quit" Match]
> - Whoever quits will be fired.
> - This is Show's last match in his WWE career.
> 
> 1. Cruiserweight Championship
> *Daniel Bryan def. Sin Cara (c), Kofi Kingston, and The Miz*
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *Jack Swagger def. The Great Khali*​


In continuation...

TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2013 

Tagline: _The Higher They Go, The Harder They Fall_

8. WWE Championship
*John Cena def. Dolph Ziggler (c)*
- During the match, Richie Steamboat tries to interfere but gets a quick superkick from Ziggler. This gives Cena some time to recover and hit him with an Attitude Adjustment.

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Randy Orton def. Ryback (c)*
[Tables Match]
- Orton wins clean.

6. *Alberto del Rio def. Ricardo Rodriguez*

5. Tag Team Championship
*CM Punk and Dean Ambrose def. Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns (c)*
[TLC Match]
- 2 weeks later on RAW, Punk and Ambrose lose the tag titles again to Rollins and Reigns in a regular tag team match.

4. *Richie Steamboat def. Cody Rhodes*

3. Cruiserweight Championship
*Daniel Bryan (c) def. Kofi Kingston*
- Bryan defeats Kofi within less than a minute. This makes Kofi piss off and destroy equipment backstage, ready for a heel turn. 

2. Intercontinental Championship
*Damien Sandow (c) def. Bo Dallas* 

1. *Big E Langston def. Sheamus*
[Chairs Match]

DARK MATCH:
*Luke Harper and Erick Rowan def. Kane*
[2-on-1 Handicap Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs 2013
> 
> Tagline: _The Higher They Go, The Harder They Fall_
> 
> 8. WWE Championship
> *John Cena def. Dolph Ziggler (c)*
> - During the match, Richie Steamboat tries to interfere but gets a quick superkick from Ziggler. This gives Cena some time to recover and hit him with an Attitude Adjustment.
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Randy Orton def. Ryback (c)*
> [Tables Match]
> - Orton wins clean.
> 
> 6. *Alberto del Rio def. Ricardo Rodriguez*
> 
> 5. Tag Team Championship
> *CM Punk and Dean Ambrose def. Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns (c)*
> [TLC Match]
> - 2 weeks later on RAW, Punk and Ambrose lose the tag titles again to Rollins and Reigns in a regular tag team match.
> 
> 4. *Richie Steamboat def. Cody Rhodes*
> 
> 3. Cruiserweight Championship
> *Daniel Bryan (c) def. Kofi Kingston*
> - Bryan defeats Kofi within less than a minute. This makes Kofi piss off and destroy equipment backstage, ready for a heel turn.
> 
> 2. Intercontinental Championship
> *Damien Sandow (c) def. Bo Dallas*
> 
> 1. *Big E Langston def. Sheamus*
> [Chairs Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *Luke Harper and Erick Rowan def. Kane*
> [2-on-1 Handicap Match]​


In continuation...

Royal Rumble 2014

Tagline: _There Can Only Be One_

6. 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
*Winner: CM Punk by last eliminating Dean Ambrose*
- Final 6: CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan, Ryback, Ricardo Rodriguez, and Roman Reigns

5. WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Dolph Ziggler*
- If any member of the Shield interferes the match, Cena will automatically lose the match and the WWE title.
- Cena uses a first full of chain to beat Ziggler.

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Cody Rhodes def. Randy Orton (c)*
- Cody cashes in his MITB briefcase.

3. World Heavyweight Championship
*Randy Orton (c) def. Sheamus*

2. *Ryback def. Big E Langston*

1. United States Championship
*Jack Swagger def. Kane (c)*

DARK MATCH:
*Kaitlyn and Summer Rae def. Naomi and Cameron*​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Backlash 1999*

*WWF Championship No Holds Barred*
The Rock vs Steve Austin(c)
*Winner:* Steve Austin (17:10)

*Singles Match*
Ken Shamrock vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (18:53)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Jarrett vs Goldust(c)
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (11:38)

*Singles Match*
X-Pac vs Triple H
*Winner:* Triple H (19:19)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
New Age Outlaws(c) vs Faarooq & Bradshaw
*Winners:* New Age Outlaws (10:27)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs The Big Show
*Winner:* The Big Show (7:50)

*WWF Hardcore Championship Hardcore Match*
Al Snow vs Hardcore Holly(c)
*Winner:* Al Snow (15:35)

*Singles Match*
Mankind vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Mankind by DQ (5:12)


*WWF Over The Edge 1999
Gonna be awkward to book but I'll just ignore the Owen Hart stuff*

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin(c) vs The Undertaker vs The Rock
*Winner:* The Undertaker (22:58)

*Singles Match*
Triple H vs Ken Shamrock
*Winner:* Triple H (11:41)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Val Venis vs Jeff Jarrett(c)
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (6:07)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Mankind, The Big Show & Test vs Goldust, Big Bossman & Mark Henry
*Winners:* Mankind, The Big Show & Test (14:58)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Acolytes vs Kane & X-Pac(c)
*Winners:* Kane & X-Pac (14:44)

*Singles Match*
Road Dogg vs Mr.Ass
*Winner:* Mr.Ass (11:14)

*WWF Hardcore Championship Hardcore Match*
Hardcore Holly vs Al Snow(c)
*Winner:* Al Snow (12:53)


*WWF King Of The Ring 1999*

*WWF Championship*
The Rock vs The Undertaker(c)
*Winner:* The Undertaker (19:10)

*King Of The Ring Final*
Billy Gunn vs Kane
*Winner:* Billy Gunn (9:33)

*Ladder Match for Control of WWF*
Steve Austin vs The McMahons
*Winners:* The McMahons (17:11)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
Kane vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Kane (5:08)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
X-Pac vs Billy Gunn
*Winner:* Billy Gunn (7:25)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
Kane vs Ken Shamrock
*Winner:* Kane (7:19)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
The Big Show vs Road Dogg
*Winner:* The Big Show (4:37)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
Billy Gunn vs Val Venis
*Winner:* Billy Gunn (6:36)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
X-Pac vs Hardcore Holly
*Winner:* X-Pac (5:02)


----------



## Yosihait

*Backlash 2000- Finally, it's happening!*

*Singles match*
Dean Malenko def. Scotty 2 Hotty (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
Perry Saturn def. D-Lo Brown (9 minutes)

*Eight man tag team match*
The Dudley Boys and the Hardy Boys def. T&A and the Headbangers (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. The Big Show (3 minutes)

*Singles match*
Tazz def. Essa Rios (9 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Rikishi (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian (c) def. Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero (17 minutes)

*WWF Championship W/Shane McMahon as a special guest referee*
The Rock def. Triple H (c) (19 minutes)



*Judgment Day 2000- The Blood Revenge*

*Six men tag team match*
The Radicalz (Eddie Guerrero, Dean Malenko and Perry Saturn) def. Too Cool (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. D-Lo Brown (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Benoit def. Al Snow (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
Tazz def. Kane (8 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Hardy Boys def. Kaientai (12 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. The Big Show (8 minutes)

*Double Tables match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian (c) def. The Dudley Boys (11 minutes)

*Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship*
The Rock (c) def. Triple H and Shane McMahon (21 minutes)



*King of the Ring 2000- Badass on a Rise*

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Kurt Angle def. Val Venis (5 minutes)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Rikishi def. Triple H (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dean Malenko def. Al Snow (11 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero def. Kaientai (12 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Kane (9 minutes)

*Four corners elimination match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian (c) def. The Dudley Boys, the Hardy Boys and Too Cool (14 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
Kurt Angle def. Rikishi (6 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
The Rock (c) def. The Undertaker (18 minutes)



*Fully Loaded 2000- A radical change*


*Singles match*
Eddie Guerrero def. Al Snow (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Tazz def. Dean Malenko (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Perry Saturn def. Rikishi (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. The Undertaker (8 minutes)

*Last Man Standing match for WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Triple H (23 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian (c) def. The Hardy Boys (13 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
The Rock (c) def. Chris Benoit (22 minutes)


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Royal Rumble 2014
> 
> Tagline: _There Can Only Be One_
> 
> 6. 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
> *Winner: CM Punk by last eliminating Dean Ambrose*
> - Final 6: CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan, Ryback, Ricardo Rodriguez, and Roman Reigns
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Dolph Ziggler*
> - If any member of the Shield interferes the match, Cena will automatically lose the match and the WWE title.
> - Cena uses a first full of chain to beat Ziggler.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Cody Rhodes def. Randy Orton (c)*
> - Cody cashes in his MITB briefcase.
> 
> 3. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) def. Sheamus*
> 
> 2. *Ryback def. Big E Langston*
> 
> 1. United States Championship
> *Jack Swagger def. Kane (c)*
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *Kaitlyn and Summer Rae def. Naomi and Cameron*​


In continuation...

Elimination Chamber 2014

Tagline: _6_

6. WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, Jack Swagger, Mark Henry, and Brock Lesnar* 
[Elimination Chamber Match]

5. *CM Punk def. Damien Sandow*

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Randy Orton (c) def. Cody Rhodes*

3. *Sheamus, Ryback and, Batista def. Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, and Big E Langston*
[6-Man Tag Team Match] 
- Batista returned in the WWE during the Royal Rumble Match. 

2. *Bray Wyatt def. Kane*
- Wyatt threw a fireball (by blowing from his mouth) into Kane's face.

1. #1 Contender for the World Heavyweight Championship at Wrestlemania
*Daniel Bryan def. Wade Barrett, Khassius Ohno, Christian, Alberto del Rio, and Antonio Cesaro* 
[Elimination Chamber Match]

DARK MATCH:
*Richie Steamboat def. The Miz*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Elimination Chamber 2014
> 
> Tagline: _6_
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, Jack Swagger, Mark Henry, and Brock Lesnar*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> 
> 5. *CM Punk def. Damien Sandow*
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) def. Cody Rhodes*
> 
> 3. *Sheamus, Ryback and, Batista def. Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, and Big E Langston*
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]
> - Batista returned in the WWE during the Royal Rumble Match.
> 
> 2. *Bray Wyatt def. Kane*
> - Wyatt threw a fireball (by blowing from his mouth) into Kane's face.
> 
> 1. #1 Contender for the World Heavyweight Championship at Wrestlemania
> *Daniel Bryan def. Wade Barrett, Khassius Ohno, Christian, Alberto del Rio, and Antonio Cesaro*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *Richie Steamboat def. The Miz*​


In continuation...

Wrestlemania XXX

Tagline: _A Monumental Wrestling Event_

- This Wrestlemania's television time is 4 hours long.

11. WWE Championship
*CM Punk def. John Cena (c)*
[60-Minute Iron Man Match]
[Special Guest Referee: Stone Cold Steve Austin]
- Cena: 1 pin | Punk: 1 pin, 1 submission
- Austin stuns Cena first, then Punk.

10. *The Rock (w/ Mr. McMahon) def. Brock Lesnar {w/ Dana White)*
- White grapples McMahon after the match, as official break up the fight.

9. 20-Man Over the Top Rope Legends Battle Royale
*Winner: Bruno Sammartino*

8. World Heavyweight Championship
*Daniel Bryan def. Randy Orton (c)*
- There you have it: Bryan's "Wrestlemania moment", which he was taking about when he won his MITB briefcase in 2011. 

7. Divas Championship
*Natalya (c) def. Paige, AJ Lee, and Stephanie McMahon*
[Fatal-4-Way]

6. *Dolph Ziggler def. Triple H*
[Special Guest Referee: Shawn Michaels]
- After Elimination Chamber, Ziggler wants to face his boss Triple H with courtesy and due respect. Triple H agrees but guarantees he won't be forgiving during the match, then he turn heel by attacking both Michaels and Ziggler with a sledgehammer.

5. *Kane def. Bray Wyatt*
[Inferno Match]

4. Intercontinental Championship and United States Championship Unification
*Dean Ambrose def. Jack Swagger (c) and Damien Sandow (c)*
[Triple Threat Match]

3. *Batista def. Samoa Joe*
- Joe also made his WWE debut on the Royal Rumble.
- This is reminiscent of Brock vs. Goldberg of Wrestlemania 20 but it has an opposite impact on the business since both men are just re-entering the company.

2. Cruiserweight Championship
*Richie Steamboat def. Kofi Kingston (c), Alberto del Rio, Xavier Woods, The Miz, Sin Cara, Bo Dallas, and Dean Malenko*
[Cruiserweight Open]
- Malenko makes a surprise one-night-only match.

1. Tag Team Championship
*Zachary Ryder and Ricardo Rodriguez def. Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns (c), and Sheamus and Ryback* 
[3-Way Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH:
*Antonio Cesaro def. Mark Henry*​


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 2000- The Real Olympian*


*Singles match*
Tazz def. Perry Saturn (12 minutes)

*Stinkface match*
The Kat def. Terri (3 minutes)

*Hardcore match*
Triple H def. Shane McMahon (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Benoit def. Val Venis (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Kane (6 minutes)

*Two out of Three Falls, WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Eddie Guerrero (13 minutes)

*TLC match, WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boys def. Edge and Christian (c) and the Hardy Boys (15 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
The Rock (c) def. Kurt Angle (20 minutes)



*Unforgiven 2000- The Rattlesnake is back...*


*Tag Team match*
Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero def. The Hardy Boys (16 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Perry Saturn (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Triple H def. The Big Show (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Jerry Lawler (10 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Dean Malenko (15 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boys (c) def. Edge and Christian (14 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
The Rock (c) def. Tazz (18 minutes)- *Raven* comes out after the match and attacks both.



*No Mercy 2000- Have Mercy... Nevermore*


*Singles match*
Eddie Guerrero def. Tazz (12 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Hardy Boys def. Edge and Christian (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
William Regal def. Al Snow (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Dean Malenko (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Steve Austin and Chris Benoit fight to no contest (15 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Kane (8 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boys (c) def. Kurt Angle and Triple H (11 minutes)

*Hardcore match, WWF Championship*
The Rock (c) def. Raven (20 minutes)



*Survivor Series 2000- The Rules Have Changed*


*Singles match*
William Regal def. D-Lo Brown (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
Lita def. Ivory (5 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Too Cool def. Edge and Christian (14 minutes)

*Hardcore match*
Raven def. Tazz (15 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Kurt Angle (20 minutes)- *Triple H* costs Angle the match.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boys (c) def. The Hardy Boys (18 minutes)

*4 on 4 elimination match*
*The Radicalz* (Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero, Dean Malenko and Perry Saturn) def. *Team WWF* (The Rock, Steve Austin, The Undertaker and Triple H)(30 minutes)


----------



## Yosihait

*Armageddon 2000- Lord, I'm Coming Home to You*

*Tag Team match*
Edge and Christian def. The Hardy Boys (17 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dean Malenko def. Road Dogg (2 minutes)

*Singles match*
Raven def. Scotty 2 Hotty (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Tazz (6 minutes)

*Singles match*
Eddie Guerrero def. The Undertaker (10 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Perry Saturn (12 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boys (c) def. Too Cool (10 minutes)

*Triple Threat match, WWF Championship*
The Rock (c) def. Steve Austin and Triple H (24 minutes)



*Royal Rumble 2001- 30 men. Every man for himself. One victor.*


*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Raven (17 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boys (c) def. Edge and Christian (16 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
The Rock (c) def. Triple H (24 minutes)- *Kurt Angle* costs Triple H the match.

*Royal Rumble match*
Steve Austin wins last eliminating Kurt Angle (62 minutes)



*No Way Out 2001- The Dark Territory*

*Singles match*
Raven def. Big Show (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Stephanie McMahon def. Trish Stratus (4 minutes)

*Singles match*
William Regal def. X Pac (7 minutes)

*Six men tag team match*
The Undertaker, Triple H and Tazz def. Kurt Angle, Eddie Guerrero and Dean Malenko (29 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Edge and Christian (14 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boys (c) def. The Hardy Boys (13 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
The Rock (c) def. Chris Benoit (27 minutes)



*Wrestlemania X-Seven- Houston, We Have a Problem!*


*18-man Gimmick Battle Royal*
The Iron Sheik wins (3 minutes) (I took Cornette out of it to commentate).

*Singles match*
Tazz def. Eddie Guerrero (9 minutes)

*Street Fight with Mick Foley as the special guest referee*
Raven def. Shane McMahon (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Triple H (22 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Chris Benoit (15 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. William Regal (20 minutes)

*TLC match, WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys def. The Dudley Boys (c)and Edge and Christian (16 minutes)

*No Disqualification match, WWF Championship*
Steve Austin def. The Rock (c) (28 minutes)- *Paul Heyman* comes out during the match to watch it. Austin doesn't turn.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Fully Loaded 1999*

*WWF Championship First Blood Match*
The Big Show vs Steve Austin(c)
*Winner:* Steve Austin (15:31)

*Strap Match*
The Rock vs Triple H
*Winner:* Triple H (19:21)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
X-Pac vs Jeff Jarrett(c)
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (13:22)

*Singles Match*
Ken Shamrock vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (13:40)

*WWF Tag Team Championship Acolyte Rules*
The Acolytes vs The Hardy Boys(c)
*Winners:* The Acolytes (9:32)

*Singles Match*
Mr.Ass vs Kane
*Winner:* Kane (11:44)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Big Bossman vs Al Snow(c)
*Winner:* Big Bossman (10:11)

*WWF European Championship*
D'Lo Brown(c) vs The Road Dogg
*Winner:* D'Lo Brown (8:13)


*WWF Unforgiven 1999*

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin vs The Rock vs Triple H
*Winner:* Triple H (20:28)

*Singles Match*
The Big Show vs The British Bulldog
*Winner:* The Big Show (11:51)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Kane vs Jeff Jarrett(c)
*Winner:* Kane by DQ (9:14)

*Singles Match*
Mankind vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (13:17)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
New Age Outlaws(c) vs Edge & Christian
*Winners:* New Age Outlaws (11:09)

*Tag Team Match*
The Acolytes vs The Dudley Boyz
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (7:30)

*WWF European Championship*
Val Venis(c) vs X-Pac
*Winner:* X-Pac (10:09)

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Al Snow(c) vs Big Bossman
*Winner:* Al Snow (11:40)


----------



## Yosihait

*Backlash 2001- Survive... If They'll Let You!*

*Singles match*
William Regal def. Jerry Lynn (11 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Brothers of Destruction def. Dean Malenko and Eddie Guerrero def. The Brothers of Destruction (8 minutes)

*Hardcore match*
Raven def. Rhyno (8 minutes)

*Last Man Standing match*
Kurt Angle def. Shane McMahon (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Benoit def. Triple H (17 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Christian (13 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys (c) def. The Dudley Boys (15 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) def. Tazz (22 minutes)



*Judgment Day 2001- Power Trip*


*Singles match*
Tazz def. William Regal (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
Rhyno def. Big Show (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Dean Malenko (24 minutes)

*Handicap match*
The Undertaker def. The Dudley Boys (Bubba, D-Von and Spike) (8 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Test (12 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys (c) def. Edge and Christian (19 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Chris Benoit and Raven def. Steve Austin and Triple H (26 minutes)



*King of the Ring 2001- My Muscles Ache, My Mind Is Spent, My Body Is Broken, Lead Me to My Throne*

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Raven def. Rhyno (8 minutes)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Tazz def. Christian (9 minutes)

*Street Fight*
Kurt Angle def. Shane McMahon (26 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge def. Chris Jericho (c) (16 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys (c) def. X-Factor (X-Pac and Justin Credible) (13 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
Raven def. Tazz (14 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) def. Chris Benoit (21 minutes)- *DDP and Booker T* come out and attack Austin post match.



*Fully Loaded 2001- The Big BANG!*

*Hardcore match*
Rob Van Dam def. Christian (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Raven def. Chris Kanyon (7 minutes)

*WCW Championship*
Booker T (c) def. Lance Storm (6 minutes)

*#1 contenders match*
Kurt Angle def. Chris Jericho (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Mike Awesome (10 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) def. Billy Kidman (11 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys (c) def. The Natural born Thrillars (Sean O'Haire and Chuck Palumbo) (13 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) def. Diamond Dallas Page (16 minutes)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF No Mercy 1999*

*WWF Championship Anything Goes Match*
Triple H(c) vs Steve Austin
*Winner:* Triple H (21:55)

*Singles Match*
Val Venis vs The Rock
*Winner:* The Rock (10:20)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Kane vs The British Bulldog(c) vs Mankind
*Winner:* The British Bulldog (9:18)

*Loser Leaves WWF Match*
X-Pac vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* X-Pac (10:15)

*Tag Team Ladder Match*
Edge & Christian vs The Hardy Boyz
*Winners:* The Hardy Boyz (16:40)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hollys vs New Age Outlaws(c)
*Winners:* New Age Outlaws (10:32)

*Tag Team Match*
The Acolytes vs Viscera & Mideon
*Winners:* The Acolytes (8:25)

*WWF Womens Championship*
Ivory(c) vs The Fabulous Moolah
*Winner:* The Fabulous Moolah (7:21)


*WWF Survivor Series 1999*

*WWF Championship*
Triple H(c) vs The Big Show
*Winner:* The Big Show (16:13)

*4 on 4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Rock:* The Rock, Mankind, Kane & Al Snow
vs
*Team X-Pac:* X-Pac, Kurt Angle, Edge & Christian
*Winners:* Team Rock (17:27)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The British Bulldog(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (11:34)

*Tag Team 4 Corners Elimination Match #1Cont. WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz vs The Acolytes vs The Hollys vs Too Cool
*Winners:* The Dudley Boyz (13:59)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
New Age Outlaws(c) vs The Hardy Boyz
*Winners:* New Age Outlaws (9:26)

*WWF Womens Championship*
The Fabulous Moolah(c) vs Luna Vachon
*Winner:* The Fabulous Moolah (5:57)

*4 on 4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Venis:* Val Venis, Steve Blackman, D'Lo Brown & The Godfather
vs
*Team Bossman:* The Big Bossman, Prince Albert, Mark Henry & Gangrel
*Winners:* Team Venis (15:41)


*WWF Armageddon 1999*

*WWF Championship*
The Big Show(c) vs The British Bulldog
*Winner:* The Big Show (10:22)

*No Holds Barred Match*
Triple H vs Vince McMahon
*Winner:* Triple H (29:32)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Mankind & The Rock vs New Age Outlaws(c)
*Winners:* Mankind & The Rock (16:28)

*Steel Cage Match*
Kane vs X-Pac
*Winner:* Kane (10:17)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Rikishi
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (8:20)

*Singles Match*
Kurt Angle vs Val Venis
*Winner:* Kurt Angle (6:56)

*WWF European Championship*
Test vs D'Lo Brown(c)
*Winner:* Test (8:12)


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 2001- Let the Bodies hit the Floor*

*Singles match*
Rob Van Dam def. Billy Kidman (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Rhyno (13 minutes)

*WCW Championship*
Booker T (c) def. Mike Awesome (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Raven def. The Undertaker (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Rock def. Diamond Dallas Page (15 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) def. Lance Storm (11 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys (c) def. Misfits in Action (Hugh Morrus and Chavo Guerrero) (7 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) def. Kurt Angle (23 minutes)



*Unforgiven 2001- The Greatest of Battles Are Fought from Within*

*#1 contenders match*
Rob Van Dam def. Chris Jericho (17 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Hurricane def. The Big Show (5 minutes)

*Raven's Rules match*
Raven def. Perry Saturn (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Rock def. Kurt Angle (10 minutes)

*WCW Championship*
Booker T (c) def. Tazz (11 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) def. Christian by DQ (12 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys (c) def. KroniK (9 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) def. The Undertaker (23 minutes)



*No Mercy 2001- The Whole Damn Show*

*Singles match*
The Hurricane def. Tajiri (8 minutes)

*Chain match*
Raven def. Kane (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Kurt Angle (16 minutes)

*Triple Threat match, WCW Championship*
The Rock def. Booker T (c) and Chris Jericho (15 minutes)

*Ladder match, WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) def. Christian (22 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys (c) def. The Impact Players (Lance Storm and Justin Credible) (9 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) def. Rob Van Dam (24 minutes)



*Survivor Series 2001- The Final Revenge*

*Singles match*
Christian def. Al Snow (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Tazz def. Lance Storm (8 minutes)

*5 on 5 Eliminations match*
The Rock, Chris Jericho, The Undertaker, Rob Van Dam and Shane McMahon def. Kurt Angle, Booker T, Diamond Dallas Page, William Regal and Big Show (25 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) def. The Hurricane (11 minutes)

*Steel Cage match, WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys (c) def. The Dudley Boys (16 minutes)

*Raven's Rules match, WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) def. Raven (28 minutes)


----------



## Michael Christie

Wrestlewar

Date: March 10, 2013
Organizers: World Wrestling Entertainment, Impact Wrestling
Venue: Olympic Stadium
Attendance: 60,000
Theme: WWE vs. TNA
Event Type: Interpromotional Stage Show
Campaign: To show that both wrestling companies are practicing a fair and friendly competition
Continuity: Annual 

Tagline: _What Wrestling Fans Around the World Have Been Waiting For!_

10. Phenom vs. Icon
*The Undertaker def. Sting*

9. *Bobby Roode def. John Cena*

8. Divas Champion vs. Knockouts Champion
*Kaitlyn def. Velvet Sky*

7. *Kurt Angle def. Jack Swagger*

6. WWE World Heavyweight Champion vs. TNA World Heavyweight Champion
*Jeff Hardy def. Alberto del Rio*

5. *Kenny King def. Kofi Kingston*

4. *Sheamus def. Bully Ray*

3. *Bad Influence (Christopher Daniel and Kaz) def. Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane)*

2. *Dolph Ziggler def. James Storm*

1. *Austin Aries def. CM Punk*​


----------



## BackBone2

*Judgment Day (2007)*

*Triple threat match for the ECW Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs. Elijah Burke vs. 'The Alpha Male' Marcus Cor Von

*Singles match*
Kane vs. 'The Silverback' Mark Henry

*Tag team match for the World Tag Team Championship*
Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch (c) vs. Cryme Tyme

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge (c) vs. Batista

*Singles match for the Women's Championship*
Melina (c) vs. Mickie James

*Retirement Match*
Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam

*Two out of Three falls match for the United States Championship*
Chris Benoit (c) vs. MVP

*Triple threat match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. The Great Khali vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Yosihait

*Vengeance 2001- This Town isn't big enough for both of us...*

*Singles match*
Billy Kidman def. Tajiri (12 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Un-Americans (Christian and Lance Storm) def. The Dudley Boys (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Rob Van Dam (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Raven def. The Hurricane (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Kurt Angle (15 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) def. William Regal (11 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys (c) def. Booker T and Diamond Dallas Page (12 minutes)

*WWF Championship & WCW Championship Unification match*
Steve Austin (WWF Champion) def. The Rock (WCW champion) (20 minutes)- *Now Austin turns and joins Vince McMahon.*



*Royal Rumble 2002- 30 Men, One Match, One W1nner*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) def. Booker T (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys (c) def. Big Show and Kane (9 minutes)

*Street Fight*
Ric Flair def. Raven (15 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) def. Tazz (19 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match*
Chris Jericho won by last eliminating The Rock. (69:22)



*No Way Out 2002- The Poison is here*

*Tag Team Turmoil match*
The Un-Americans win by last eliminating The Dudley Boys (10 minutes). Other participants: Big Show and Kane, Booker T and Diamond Dallas Page, Tazz and Spike Dudley and the Natural Born Thrillas.

*Singles match*
The Rock def. The Undertaker (17 minutes)- *The nWo* attack Rock after the match.

*Singles match*
Rob Van Dam def. Kurt Angle (13 minutes)

*Singles match for number one contendership to the WWF Championship*
Chris Jericho def. Mr. Perfect (16 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) def. Raven (14 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys (c) def. Billy Kidman and the Hurricane (12 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) def. Triple H (17 minutes)



*Wrestlemania X-8- Reach for the Sky*

*Singles match*
Ric Flair def. Diamond Dallas Page (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Booker T def. William Regal (8 minutes)

*Raven's Rules match*
Rob Van Dam def. Raven (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Triple H (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Mr. Perfect (19 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) def. Scott Hall (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
Hulk Hogan def. The Rock (16 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Un-Americans def. The Hardy Boys (c) (12 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Chris Jericho def. Steve Austin (c) (19 minutes)


----------



## TripleG

*WRESTLEMANIA 22*

*WWE CHAMPIONSHIP*
"The Rated R Superstar" Edge -c- w/Lita Vs. John Cena
- This should have been the ME. If they were going to have Cena win the belt back, could they have at least gotten a few months out of Edge as their strong heel champion? That would have been way more entertaining than a HHH Vs. Cena match I never wanted. Edge steals the title via Money in the Bank, then Cena wins the Rumble to get back into the mix. Get some time out of the heel and then he falls to the face at Mania. 
_Winner = New Champion John Cena in 18min_

*WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP*
"Olympic Gold Medalist" Kurt Angle -c- Vs. The Undertaker
- Rey only got the title match because of Eddie's passing and Angle just felt like a placeholder champion. Also, poor Undertaker got stuck working with Mark Henry of all people. I would have rather had the No Way Out match between these two at Wrestlemania where they could have had a hell of a match for the World Title. Taker wins the preserve the streak. 
_Winner = New Champion The Undertaker in 25min_ 

*RAW VS. SMACKDOWN NO DISQUALIFICATIONS MATCH: THE BATTLE OF THE FORMER CHAMPIONS*
"The King of Kings" Triple H Vs. John Bradshaw Layfield
w/Mick Foley as Guest Referee
- Both guys were the dominant heel champions at the previous Wrestlemania and both of them suffered great losses. After that, both men struggled with JBL left on the outside looking in and HHH suffering losses to Batista & Ric Flair. This Wrestlemania match could have been billed as a redemption match for both of them. This is the genesis of a Triple H face turn to eventually reunite DX down the road. Foley is in there as added flavor. 
_Winner = Triple H in 13min_

*NO HOLDS BARRED MATCH* 
"The Heartbreak Kid" Shawn Michaels Vs. Vince McMahon
- Keep the same. 
_Winner = Shawn Michaels in 18min_

*GRUDGE MATCH*
"The Legend Killer" Randy Orton Vs. Rey Mysterio
- Grudge match building up for months. Keep the Eddie-plotation to a minimum. Winner becomes number one contender to the World Championship. 
_Winner = Randy Orton in 12min_

*WOMENS CHAMPIONSHIP*
Trish Stratus -c- Vs. Mickie James
- Keep the same
_Winner = New Champ Mickie James in 8min_

*MONEY IN THE BANK LADDER MATCH*
Matt Hardy Vs. Joey Mercury Vs. Johnny Nitro Vs. Rob Van Dam Vs. Shelton Benjamin Vs. Carlito
- Keep the same except for the participants. Carlito absolutely should have been in this and MNM deserved a spot on the show too. 
_Winner = Rob Van Dam in 13min_

*RAW VS. SMACKDOWN: POWERS COLLIDE*
"The Masterpiece" Chris Masters Vs. Bobby Lashley
- This should have been the payoff to the Masterlock stuff where Lashley breaks the Masterlock for the first time and defeats Masters. 
_Winner = Lashley in 6min_

*WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP*
The Big Show & Kane -c- Vs. Ric Flair & Road Warrior Animal
- Just a legends match to get a pop. It'd have been a treat for Chi town because of Animal. Kane & Show win. 
_Winners = Show & Kane in 6min_

*UNITED STATES CHAMPIONSHIP*
"The Rabid Wolverine" Chris Benoit -c- Vs. Finlay
- Let them have a nice technical match to open the show. 
_Winner = Chris Benoit in 10min_


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Royal Rumble 2012*

*2012 Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* Sheamus, Chris Jericho, Randy Orton, Wade Barrett, The Miz & Cody Rhodes
*Winner:* Sheamus (54:55)

*WWE Championship*
Dolph Ziggler vs CM Punk(c)
*Winner:* CM Punk (16:02)

*World Heavyweight Championship 3 Way Steel Cage*
Daniel Bryan(c) vs Mark Henry vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Daniel Bryan (13:08)

*Singles Match*
Kane vs John Cena
*Winner:* Double Countout (12:01)


*WWE Extreme Rules 2012*

*WWE Championship Street Fight*
CM Punk(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* CM Punk (25:15)

*World Heavyweight Championship 2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Sheamus(c) vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner:* Sheamus (22:55)

*Extreme Rules Match*
Brock Lesnar vs John Cena
*Winner:* Brock Lesnar (17:43)

*Tag Team Chairs Match*
Ryback & Brodus Clay vs Jack Swagger & Dolph Ziggler
*Winners:* Ryback & Brodus Clay (6:10)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Kane vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Randy Orton (16:45)

*WWE Divas Championship Extreme Makeover Match*
Layla vs Nikki Bella(c)
*Winner:* Layla (2:45)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship Tables Match*
The Big Show(c) vs Cody Rhodes
*Winner:* Cody Rhodes (4:37)


*WWE Over The Limit 2012*

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner:* CM Punk (23:48)

*World Heavyweight Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Sheamus(c) vs Alberto Del Rio vs Chris Jericho vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Sheamus (15:53)

*Singles Match*
Tensai vs John Cena
*Winner:* Tensai (17:08)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Christian vs Cody Rhodes(c)
*Winner:* Christian (13:45)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Layla(c) vs Beth Phoenix
*Winner:* Layla (7:10)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Dolph Ziggler & Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston & R-Truth(c)
*Winners:* Kofi Kingston & R-Truth (12:17)

*20 Man People Power Battle Royal*
Brodus Clay vs The Miz vs Hunico vs Camacho vs Christian vs Kane vs Zack Ryder vs William Regal vs David Otunga vs Heath Slater vs Darren Young vs Titus O'Neil vs Drew McIntyre vs Curt Hawkins vs Tyler Reks vs Alex Riley vs Tyson Kidd vs Jimmy Uso vs Jey Uso vs Michael McGillicutty
*Final 6:* The Miz, Kane, Christian, Zack Ryder, Brodus Clay & Tyson Kidd
*Winner:* Christian (12:24)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE No Way Out 2012*

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs Kane vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner:* CM Punk (18:17)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Dolph Ziggler vs Sheamus(c)
*Winner:* Sheamus (15:11)

*Tag Team Steel Cage Match*
Ryback & John Cena vs The Big Show & Tensai
*Winners:* Ryback & John Cena (19:24)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Cody Rhodes vs Christian(c)
*Winner:* Christian (11:30)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Layla(c) vs Beth Phoenix
*Winner:* Layla (6:57)

*Singles Match*
Sin Cara vs Hunico
*Winner:* Sin Cara (12:02)

*WWE Tag Team Championship Fatal 4 Way*
Kofi Kingston & R-Truth(c) vs Prime Time Players vs Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd vs Epico & Primo
*Winners:* Kofi Kingston & R-Truth (9:30)


*WWE Money In The Bank 2012*

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner:* CM Punk (27:48)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Sheamus(c) vs Alberto Del Rio
*Winner:* Sheamus (14:25)

*WWE Championship Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
John Cena vs Kane vs Chris Jericho vs Hunico vs The Big Show vs Jack Swagger vs Sin Cara vs Santino Marella
*Winner:* John Cena (20:15)

*World Heavyweight Championship Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
Dolph Ziggler vs Damien Sandow vs Christian vs Cody Rhodes vs Tyson Kidd vs Kofi Kingston vs R-Truth vs The Miz
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (18:23)

*Tag Team Match*
Epico & Primo vs Prime Time Players
*Winners:* Prime Time Players (9:30)

*Singles Match*
Ryback vs Tensai
*Winner:* Ryback (7:40)


*WWE Night Of Champions 2012*

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs John Cena
*Winner:* DRAW (26:54)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Sheamus(c) vs Cody Rhodes
*Winner:* Sheamus (14:29)

*Singles Match*
Dolph Ziggler vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (18:24)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship Fatal 4 Way*
The Miz(c) vs Sin Cara vs Rey Mysterio vs Tensai
*Winner:* The Miz (12:05)

*WWE United States Championship*
Zack Ryder vs Antonio Cesaro(c)
*Winner:* Antonio Cesaro (6:41)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Eve vs Layla(c)
*Winner:* Eve (6:37)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Prime Time Players(c) vs Team Hell No
*Winners:* Team Hell No (8:30)


----------



## NO!

*Royal Rumble 1997*

*Intercontinental Title Match* (13:00)
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Goldust

British Bulldog def. Owen Hart (16:40)

*Anything goes* (14:00)
The Undertaker def. Mankind

*Royal Rumble Match* (50:00)
Stone Cold Steve Austin wins

*WWF Championship Match* (25:00)
Shawn Michaels def. Vader



*In Your House 13: Final Four*

*Tag Team Championship Match* (15:00)
Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon def. Owen Hart & British Bulldog by DQ

Aguila def. Taka Michinoku (10:00)

*Intercontinental Title Match* (14:00)
Rocky Maivia def. Hunter Hearst Helmsley

Goldust def. Jake Roberts (10:00)

*Fatal 4-Way Elimination for the WWF Championship* (24:05)
Bret Hart def. Steve Austin vs. Vader vs. Undertaker​


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlemania 13*

*3 on 3 Chicago Street Fight* (10:45)
Ahmed Johnson & Legion Of Doom def. Crush, Farooq, Savio Vega

Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Goldust (14:28)

*Intercontinental Title Match* (12:00)
Rocky Maivia def. Mankind

Undertaker def. Vader (12:30)

*Tag Team Championship Match* (15:00)
Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon def. Owen Hart & British Bulldog

Sycho Sid def. Jake Roberts (9:00)

*Submission Match for the WWF Championship* (22:05)
Bret Hart def. Steve Austin via knockout



*In Your House 14: Revenge Of The 'Taker*

*2 out of 3 Falls for the Tag Team Championship* (18:00)
Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon def. Owen Hart & British Bulldog

*Intercontinental Title Match* (10:00)
Ken Shamrock def. Rocky Maivia

Undertaker def. Mankind (17:26)

*WWF Championship Match* (25:00)
Steve Austin def. Bret Hart by DQ​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Hell In A Cell 2012*

*WWE Championship Hell In A Cell Match*
Ryback vs CM Punk(c)
*Winner:* CM Punk (18:04)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Big Show vs Sheamus(c)
*Winner:* The Big Show (20:15)

*Singles Match*
Randy Orton vs Alberto Del Rio
*Winner:* Randy Orton (12:40)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Team Hell No(c) vs Team Rhodes Scholars
*Winners:* Team Hell No (13:08)

*WWE United States Championship*
Justin Gabriel vs Antonio Cesaro(c)
*Winner:* Antonio Cesaro (13:21)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Eve(c) vs Layla vs Kaitlyn
*Winner:* Eve (6:28)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara & Kofi Kingston vs The Miz & Prime Time Players
*Winners:* The Miz & Prime Time Players (12:28)


*WWE Survivor Series 2012*

*WWE Championship*
Ryback vs John Cena vs CM Punk(c)
*Winner:* CM Punk (17:58)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Sheamus vs The Big Show(c)
*Winner:* Sheamus by DQ (13:42)

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Ziggler:* Dolph Ziggler, Wade Barrett, Alberto Del Rio, Tensai & David Otunga
vs
*Team Orton:* Randy Orton, The Miz, Kofi Kingston, R-Truth & Justin Gabriel
*Winners:* Team Ziggler (22:40)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Eve(c) vs Kaitlyn
*Winner:* Eve (6:55)

*WWE United States Championship*
Antonio Cesaro(c) vs Tyson Kidd
*Winner:* Antonio Cesaro (10:00)

*WWE Tag Team Championship 4 Way Elimination Match*
Team Hell No(c) vs Team Rhodes Scholars vs Sin Cara & Rey Mysterio vs Prime Time Players
*Winners:* Team Hell No (17:26)


*WWE TLC 2012*

*World Heavyweight Championship Chairs Match*
The Big Show(c) vs Sheamus
*Winner:* The Big Show (14:17)

*6 Man Tag Team TLC Match*
The Shield vs Ryback & Team Hell No
*Winners:* The Shield (22:46)

*Tables Match*
Dolph Ziggler vs John Cena
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (16:16)

*3 Way Tag Team Ladder Match for Shot at WWE Tag Team Championship*
Sin Cara & Rey Mysterio vs Team Rhodes Scholars vs Prime Time Players
*Winners:* Team Rhodes Scholars (16:30)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Naomi vs Eve(c)
*Winner:* Eve (3:07)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
The Miz, Alberto Del Rio & Zack Ryder vs 3MB
*Winners:* The Miz, Alberto Del Rio & Zack Ryder (5:24)

*WWE Intercontinental/United States Championship 2 Fall Match*
Kofi Kingston(c) vs Wade Barett vs Antonio Cesaro(c)
*Winner (US Championship):* Antonio Cesaro (8:22)
*Winner (IC Championship):* Wade Barrett (12:59)


----------



## BackBone2

*Over the Limit (2011)*

*Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Wade Barrett (c) vs. Ezekiel Jackson

*Lumberjack match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Kane and Big Show (c) vs. The New Nexus (Michael McGullicutty and David Otunga)

*Singles match*
Kharma vs. Kelly Kelly

*Singles match*
Sin Cara vs. Chavo Guerrero

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Christian

*Singles match*
Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio

*Number One Contender's Triple threat match; Winner receives a future WWE Championship match*
R-Truth vs. CM Punk vs. John Morrison

*'I Quit' match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. The Miz (with Alex Riley)


----------



## Yosihait

*Backlash 2002- One Man's Journey to Stand Alone*

*Singles match*
Tajiri def. Billy Kidman (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Brock Lesnar def. Tazz (6 minutes)

*Singles match*
Rob Van Dam def. Mr. Perfect (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
Hulk Hogan def. Triple H (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Booker T def. The Big Show (12 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Hardy Boys def. The Undertaker and Stone Cold Steve Austin (12 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) def. Eddie Guerrero (14 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Un-Americans (c) def. Maven and Al Snow (6 minutes)

*WWF Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Kurt Angle (22 minutes)



*Judgment Day 2002- Judge, Jury and Executioner*

*Tag Team match*
Booker T and Rob Van Dam def. Eddie Guerrero and Big Show (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Hulk Hogan def. The Undertaker (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ric Flair def. Steve Austin (16 minutes)

*Hair vs Hair, WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) def. Kurt Angle (16 minutes)

*Triple Threat match, WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Un-Americans (c) def. The Hardy Boys and the Dudley Boys (10 minutes)

*Hell in a Cell match, WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Triple H (25 minutes)



*King of the Ring 2002- Redemption*

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Eddie Guerrero def. Booker T (13 minutes)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Rob Van Dam def. The Big Show (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Ric Flair (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. The Hurricane (11 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) def. Triple H (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Un-Americans (c) def. The Dudley Boys (9 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
Rob Van Dam def. Eddie Guerrero (17 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Hulk Hogan (18 minutes)



*Vengeance 2002- Quick and Merciless*

*Singles match*
Chris Benoit def. James Gibson (11 minutes)

*Handicap match*
Brock Lesnar def. The Hardy Boys (4 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Hulk Hogan (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Booker T def. Eddie Guerrero (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Rob Van Dam def. Mike Awesome (8 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) def. Ric Flair (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Un-Americans (c) def. The Rock and Triple H (9 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. The Undertaker (14 minutes)


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 2002- This is a new Era*

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Rey Mysterio (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
Rob Van Dam def. The Undertaker (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Eddie Guerrero def. Ric Flair (16 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Benoit def. Edge (c) (14 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Un-Americans (c) def. Booker T and Goldust (10 minutes)

*Unsanctioned Street Fight*
Shawn Michaels def. Triple H (27 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. The Rock (19 minutes)



*Unforgiven 2002- The RVD problem*

*Singles match*
Edge def. The Undertaker (13 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Los Guerreros def. Booker T and Goldust (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Brock Lesnar def. Kane (9 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Triple H and Ric Flair def. The Hardy Boys (11 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Benoit (c) def. Kurt Angle (14 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Un-Americans (c) def. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman (15 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Rob Van Dam (20 minutes)



*No Mercy 2002- Your soul is Corrupt...*

*Singles match*
Eddie Guerrero def. Kurt Angle (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
Triple H def. The Hurricane (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker and Brock Lesnar fought to no contest (12 minutes)- Post match, Lesnar throws Taker off the stage.

*Tag Team match*
Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman def. James Gibson and Little Guido (13 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Benoit (c) def. Tajiri (15 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Un-Americans (c) def. Rob Van Dam and Booker T (18 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Edge (22 minutes)



*Survivor Series 2002- Elimination Chamber!*

*Tag Team match*
Brock Lesnar and Big Show def. Raven and Tommy Dreamer (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Rey Mysterio def. Tajiri (11 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Benoit (c) def. William Regal (14 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Los Guerreros def. The Un-Americans (c)(16 minutes)

*Elimination Chamber, WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Rob Van Dam, Kurt Angle and Edge (39 minutes)


----------



## Yosihait

*Armageddon 2002- The End is Back*

*Tag Team match*
Batista and Ric Flair def. The Dudley Boys (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Brock Lesnar def. Raven (12 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Benoit (c) def. Lance Storm (15 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Los Guerreros (c) def. The Hardy Boys (17 minutes)

*Street Fight*
Shawn Michaels def. Triple H (25 minutes)

*Fatal Four Way, WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Edge, Kurt Angle and Rob Van Dam (26 minutes)



*Royal Rumble 2003- One and only One*

*Tag Team match*
The World's Greatest Tag Team def. Hardy Boys (10 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Benoit (c) def. Kurt Angle (20 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Los Guerreros (c) def. Ric Flair and Batista (6 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Rey Mysterio (19 minutes)

*Royal Rumble 2003*
Shawn Michaels won after last eliminating Triple H (54 minutes)



*No Way Out 2003- Don't Drop the Ball*

*Tag Team match*
The World's Greatest Tag Team def. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
Hulk Hogan def. Scott Steiner (4 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Brock Lesnar (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Rock def. Sean O'Haire (11 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Benoit (c) def. Booker T (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Los Guerreros (c) def. The Un-Americans (15 minutes)

*Six men match*
Shawn Michaels, Rob Van Dam and Steve Austin def. Chris Jericho, Triple H and Ric Flair (18 minutes)



*Wrestlemania XIX- Dare to Dream*

*Singles match*
Rey Mysterio def. James Gibson (16 minutes)

*Singles match*
Sean O'Haire def. Booker T (10 minutes)

*Street Fight*
The Undertaker def. Steve Austin (20 minutes)

*Singles match*
Brock Lesnar def. Hulk Hogan (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ric Flair def. The Rock (20 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam def. Chris Benoit (c)(18 minutes)

*Ladder match, WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team def. Los Guerreros (c)(14 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Shawn Michaels (23 minutes)


----------



## BackBone2

*TNA LockDown (2013)*

*Four Way Elimination Steel Cage match for the X-Division Championship *
Rob Van Dam (c) vs. Kenny King vs. Christian York vs. Zema Ion

*Steel Cage match for the Knockout's Championship*
Velvet Sky (c) vs. Gail Kim

*Tag Team match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
Austin Aries and Bobby Roode (c) vs. Chavo and Hernandez

*Six man tag team match*
James Storm, Magnus and Rockstar Spud vs. Jesse, Joey Ryan and Matt Morgan (with Tara)

*Singles match*
Joseph Park vs. Robbie E (with Bigger Rob)

*Triple threat match*
Tara vs. Miss Tessmacher vs. Mickie James

*Steel Cage match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Jeff Hardy vs. Christopher Daniels (with Kazarian)

*Lethal LockDown match*
Team TNA (Sting, Samoa Joe, Kurt Angle, Eric Young and Bully Ray)(with Hulk Hogan and Brooke Hogan) vs. Aces and Eight's (Devon, Garrett Bischoff, Wes Brisco, Mike Knox and D.O.C.) (with D'Lo Brown)

_and 'The Return' of AJ Styles (in-ring segment)_


----------



## BackBone2

*WWE WrestleMania XX (2004)*

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
The Big Show (c) vs. John Cena

*Interpromotional Tag Team match - WWE Tag Team Champions vs. World Tag Team Champions*
Booker T and Rob Van Dam (Raw) vs. Rikishi and Scotty Too Hotty (SmackDown!)

*Singles match*
Randy Orton vs. Mick Foley

*Interpromotional Tag Team match*
Sable and Torrie Wilson (SmackDown!) vs. Stacy Keibler and Miss Jackie (Raw)

*Singles match - First Time on Pay Per View*
The Rock vs. Ric Flair

*Triple threat match for the WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero vs. Kurt Angle vs. Brock Lesnar

*Singles match* 
Goldberg vs. Shawn Michaels

*Singles match*
The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer) vs. Kane

*Six Person Tag Team match*
Christian, Trish Stratus and Molly Holly vs. Chris Jericho, Victoria and Lita

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (c) vs. Chris Benoit


----------



## BackBone2

*WrestleMania 21: WrestleMania Goes Hollywood (2005)*

*Money in the Bank Ladder match*
Chris Jericho vs. Edge vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Christian vs. Chris Benoit vs. Muhammad Hassan 

*Tag Team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Eddie Guerrero and Rey Mysterio (c) vs. MNM

*Tag team Interpromotional mixed brand match*
The Undertaker and Kane vs. Snitsky and Heidenreich

*Singles match for the Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus (c) vs. Lita (with Christy Hemme)

*Singles match - 'SmackDown! Exihbiton match'*
Booker T vs. The Big Show

*Triple threat match for the WWE Championship*
John Bradshaw Layfield (c) vs. John Cena vs. Batista (Evolution) (Royal Rumble winner - chose the WWE Championship instead of the World Heavyweight Championship)

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (c) vs. Randy Orton III


----------



## BackBone2

*WrestleMania 22 (2006)*

*Money in the Bank Ladder match*
Shelton Benjamin vs. Carlito vs. Chris Masters vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Matt Hardy vs. Lashley vs. Finlay vs. Mark Henry

*Interpromotional tag team match*
World tag team Champions Kane and The Big Show vs. WWE Tag Team Champions MNM

*Interpromotional Singles match*
Ric Flair vs. Booker T (with Sharmell)

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Rey Myserio

*Street Fight*
Triple H (with the McMahons) vs. Shawn Michaels V 

*Singles match *
The Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle

*Hardcore match*
Edge vs. Mick Foley

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. Vince McMahon


----------



## Yosihait

*Backlash 2003- Everyone will be there*

*Singles match*
Goldberg def. Triple H (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Sean O'Haire (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Brock Lesnar def. The Rock (11 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Rey Mysterio and Shawn Michaels def. The Un-Americans (17 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. Ric Flair (14 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Los Guerreros (15 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Booker T (16 minutes)



*Judgment Day 2003- You will be the judge...*

*Tag Team match*
Goldberg and Kevin Nash def. Triple H and Ric Flair (10 minutes)

*Six men Tag match*
Booker T, The Undertaker and Kane def. Sean O'Haire and the Un-Americans (11 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. Shawn Michaels (16 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit (14 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Rey Mysterio (18 minutes)



*King of the Ring 2003- Can you be a star?*

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Eddie Guerrero def. Triple H (7 minutes)

*King of the Ring Semi Finals*
Chris Benoit def. Christian (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels def. Ric Flair (14 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. Billy Kidman (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. The Dudley Boys (7 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Goldberg (11 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
Eddie Guerrero def. Chris Benoit (22 minutes)



*Vengeance 2003- There is a big price to pay!*

*Singles match*
Ultimo Dragon def. James Gibson (16 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman def. Nunzio and Chuck Palumbo (11 minutes)

*Six men Tag match*
Shawn Michaels, Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit def. Evolution (Triple H, Ric Flair and Randy Orton) (10 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
John Cena and Sean O'Haire def. The Brothers of Destruction (12 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. Goldberg (14 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Brock Lesnar and Vince McMahon (13 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Kurt Angle (24 minutes)


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 2003- The maple is without teeth*

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. John Cena (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Triple H (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels def. Goldberg (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Eddie Guerrero def. Brock Lesnar (11 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. Ultimo Dragon (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman (15 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Chris Benoit (18 minutes)



*Unforgiven 2003- Face Your Fear*

*Six men Tag Team match*
Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero and Kurt Angle def. The Un-Americans and James Gibson (20 minutes)

*Singles match*
Randy Orton def. Shawn Michaels (19 minutes)

*Singles match*
Goldberg def. Paul London (5 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Triple H (13 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. Brock Lesnar (18 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. John Cena and Sean O'Haire (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Shane McMahon (19 minutes)



*No Mercy 2003- Today is the Day!*

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. John Cena (18 minutes)

*Six men Tag Team match*
Shawn Michaels, Chris Benoit and Rey Mysterio def. Evolution (Triple H, Batista and Randy Orton) (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Eddie Guerrero and Chavo Guerrero fought to no contest (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Brock Lesnar def. Booker T (10 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. Tajiri (15 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Matt Hardy and Shannon Moore (14 minutes)

*Buried Alive match, WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. The Undertaker (24 minutes)- *Goldberg interferes and helps Jericho.*



*Survivor Series 2003- A Fall from Grace*

*Tag Team match*
Paul London and Ultimo Dragon def. Tajiri and James Yun (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Sean O'Haire (11 minutes)

*No Holds Barred*
Eddie Guerrero def. Chavo Guerrero (15 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. Randy Orton (16 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. The Basham Brothers (8 minutes)

*Elimination Chamber, WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Shawn Michaels, Goldberg, Kurt Angle, Chris Benoit and Brock Lesnar (30 minutes)


----------



## BackBone2

*The Great American Bash (2006)*

*Tag team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Paul London and Brian Kendrick (c) vs. The King's Court (William Regal and Finlay)

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Mr. Kennedy

*Casket match*
The Undertaker vs. The Great Khali (with Daivari)

*Fatal Four Way Bra and Panties match*
Ashley vs. Michelle McCool vs. Kristal vs. Jillian

*Singles match for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Gregory Helms (c) vs. Funaki

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio (c) vs. King Booker

*Singles match - The Return of Batista*
Batista vs. Mark Henry


----------



## Yosihait

*Armageddon 2003- The future is here*

*Singles match*
Randy Orton def. Booker T (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Benoit def. Brock Lesnar (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
Batista def. Shawn Michaels (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ultimo Dragon def. Tajiri (13 minutes)

*Four Way match, WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. Eddie Guerrero, Chavo Guerrero and Rey Mysterio (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Evolution (Triple H and Ric Flair) (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. John Cena (18 minutes)



*Royal Rumble 2004- Risk Everything*

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. Kane (8 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Little Guido and James Gibson (12 minutes)

*Triple Threat match, WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Triple H and Shawn Michaels (25 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match*
Eddie Guerrero won last eliminating Chris Benoit (62 minutes)



*No Way Out 2004- Steal the Show*

*Singles match*
Rey Mysterio def. Ultimo Dragon (12 minutes)

*Eight men Tag team match*
Mick Foley, John Cena, Kurt Angle and Chris Benoit def. Evolution (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Goldberg def. The Hurricane (1 minute)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. Paul London (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Tajiri and James Yun (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Shawn Michaels (24 minutes)

*#1 Contendership at Wrestlemania*
Eddie Guerrero def. Brock Lesnar (28 minutes)



*Wrestlemania XX- Where it All Begins... Again!*

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Ultimo Dragon (16 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Brock Lesnar (17 minutes)

*Singles match*
Paul London def. Chris Benoit (18 minutes)

*Hardcore match*
Randy Orton def. Mick Foley (23 minutes)

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels def. The Rock (22 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Goldberg (7 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio def. Rob Van Dam (c) (18 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship, Loser of the fall gets fired*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. The Un-Americans (15 minutes)- Lance Storm loses and gets fired.

*Ladder match, WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero def. Chris Jericho (c) (25 minutes)


----------



## Michael Christie

Wrestlemania 21

Tagline: _Wrestlemania Goes Hollywood_

9. World Heavyweight Championship and Intercontinental Championship
*Batista (c) def. Triple H (c)*
- Batista won the Intercontinental Championship prior to the event.

8. *Shaquille O'Neal def. The Big Show*

7. *Shawn Michaels def. The Rock*
- We just can't have a Wrestlemania in Hollywood with Rocky!
- The Rock is a heel, while Michaels is a face.

6. WWE Championship
*John Cena def. John "Bradshaw" Layfield (c)*

5. Women's Championship
*Victoria def. Trish Stratus (c)*

4. *Randy Orton def. The Undertaker*
- Yes, the Streak is overrated and overutilized as a marketing tactic in the first place. Since Orton was the first one to brought up this storyline, he should have lived up to it, as needs to get a huge heat for this victory.

3. World Title Contract
*Edge def. Chris Benoit, Kane, Shelton Benjamin, Chris Jericho, and Muhammad Hassan*
[Money in the Bank Ladder Match]

2. *Kurt Angle def. Booker T*

1. Interpromotional Tag Team Match
*Eddie Guerrero and Rey Mysterio def. Christian and Tyson Tomko* 

DARK MATCH: Cruiserweight Championship
*Paul London def. Chavo Guerrero (c)*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Wrestlemania 21
> 
> Tagline: _Wrestlemania Goes Hollywood_
> 
> 9. World Heavyweight Championship and Intercontinental Championship
> *Batista (c) def. Triple H (c)*
> - Batista won the Intercontinental Championship prior to the event.
> 
> 8. *Shaquille O'Neal def. The Big Show*
> 
> 7. *Shawn Michaels def. The Rock*
> - We just can't have a Wrestlemania in Hollywood with Rocky!
> - The Rock is a heel, while Michaels is a face.
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *John Cena def. John "Bradshaw" Layfield (c)*
> 
> 5. Women's Championship
> *Victoria def. Trish Stratus (c)*
> 
> 4. *Randy Orton def. The Undertaker*
> - Yes, the Streak is overrated and overutilized as a marketing tactic in the first place. Since Orton was the first one to brought up this storyline, he should have lived up to it, as needs to get a huge heat for this victory.
> 
> 3. World Title Contract
> *Edge def. Chris Benoit, Kane, Shelton Benjamin, Chris Jericho, and Muhammad Hassan*
> [Money in the Bank Ladder Match]
> 
> 2. *Kurt Angle def. Booker T*
> 
> 1. Interpromotional Tag Team Match
> *Eddie Guerrero and Rey Mysterio def. Christian and Tyson Tomko*
> 
> DARK MATCH: Cruiserweight Championship
> *Paul London def. Chavo Guerrero (c)*​


In continuation...

Backlash 2005

Tagline: _The Animal Has Been Unleashed_

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Batista (c) def. Triple H*

6. Intercontinental Championship
*Hulk Hogan def. Muhammad Hassan (c)*
- Hassan defeated Batista on an episode of RAW due to Triple H's interference.
- Believe it or not, this would be Hogan's very first singles non-world title win in his career.

5. *Viscera (w/ Trish Stratus) def. Ric Flair (w/ Stacy Keibler) via disqualification*

4. *Edge def. Chris Benoit*

3. *Kane def. Chris Jericho*

2. World Tag Team Championship
*Hurricane and Rosey def. Christian and Tyson Tomko (c)*

1. *Shelton Benjamin def. Shawn Michaels*
- Michaels turns heel after the match.

DARK MATCH:
*Maven def. Tajiri*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Backlash 2005
> 
> Tagline: _The Animal Has Been Unleashed_
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Batista (c) def. Triple H*
> 
> 6. Intercontinental Championship
> *Hulk Hogan def. Muhammad Hassan (c)*
> - Hassan defeated Batista on an episode of RAW due to Triple H's interference.
> - Believe it or not, this would be Hogan's very first singles non-world title win in his career.
> 
> 5. *Viscera (w/ Trish Stratus) def. Ric Flair (w/ Stacy Keibler) via disqualification*
> 
> 4. *Edge def. Chris Benoit*
> 
> 3. *Kane def. Chris Jericho*
> 
> 2. World Tag Team Championship
> *Hurricane and Rosey def. Christian and Tyson Tomko (c)*
> 
> 1. *Shelton Benjamin def. Shawn Michaels*
> - Michaels turns heel after the match.
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *Maven def. Tajiri*​


In continuation...

Judgment Day 2005

Tagline: _Got Money?_

7. WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. John "Bradshaw" Layfield*
["I Quit" Match]

6. *The Big Show def. Carlito*

5. WWE Tag Team Championship
*MNM def. Rey Mysterio and Eddie Guerrero (c)*
- Eddie walks out of the ring during the match. He will turn heel the following Smackdown.

4. *Kurt Angle def. Hardcore Holly*

3. United States Championship
*Booker T def. Orlando Jordan (c)*

2. *Kenzo Suzuki, Akio, and Ryan Sakoda def. The FBI*

1. Cruiserweight Championship
*Paul London (c) def. Chavo Guerrero*

DARK MATCH:
*Heidenrich def. Luther Reigns*​


----------



## BackBone2

*No Mercy (2004)*

*Singles match*
Eddie Guerrero vs. Booker T

*Fatal Four Way match for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Spike Dudley (c) vs. Billy Kidman vs. Paul London vs. Chavo Guerrero

*Tag team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Rene Dupree and Kenzo (c) (with Hiroko) vs. Rey Mysterio and Rob Van Dam

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
Mark Jindrak (with Luther Reigns)(c) vs. John Cena

*No Disqualification match*
The Big Show vs. Kurt Angle

*Tag team match*
Viscera and Gangrel vs. The Full Blooded Italians (Nunzio and Johnny Stamboli)

*Six person intergender tag team match*
Rico, Miss Jackie and Charlie Haas vs. The Dudley Boyz and Dawn Marie

*Last Ride match for the WWE Championship*
JBL (c) vs. Undertaker


----------



## Yosihait

*Backlash 2004- Steal for real*

*Singles match*
Paul London def. Tajiri (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Edge def. Christian (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Booker T (9 minutes)

*#1 contender match*
Chris Benoit def. Chris Jericho (21 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) def. Randy Orton (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Triple H and Batista (10 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero (c) def. Ric Flair (25 minutes)



*Judgment Day 2004- Souls will Cry*

*Tag team match*
Rob Van Dam and Paul London def. The Dudley Boys (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
Edge def. Chris Jericho (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Rene Dupree (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Booker T (10 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) def. Shawn Michaels (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Batista and Ric Flair (10 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero (c) def. Chris Benoit (21 minutes)



*King of the Ring 2004- He's Back. Watch Yours.*

*Singles match*
Paul London def. Randy Orton (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Mordecai def. Scotty 2 Hotty (3 minutes)

*Singles match*
Booker T def. Rob Van Dam (10 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
Batista def. John Cena (9 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) def. Chris Jericho (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Chris Benoit and Edge (15 minutes)

*Hell In a Cell*
Triple H def. Shawn Michaels (29 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero (c) def. The Undertaker (18 minutes)



*Vengeance 2004- American Pride*

*Singles match*
Batista def. Rob Van Dam (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Mordecai def. Kane (5 minutes)

*Singles match*
Paul London def. Little Guido (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Chavo Guerrero (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Triple H def. Chris Benoit (18 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) def. Edge (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Ric Flair and Randy Orton (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship, Texan Death match*
Eddie Guerrero (c) def. Booker T (22 minutes)- *Post match, Kurt Angle comes out to attack Eddie.*


----------



## BackBone2

*No Way Out (2006)*

*Singles match for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Gregory Helms (c) vs. Funaki

*Tag team match for the Number One Contendership for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The F.B.I. (Nunzio and Vito) vs. Matt Hardy and Tatanka vs. William Regal and Paul Burchill vs. The Mexicools (Psicosis and Super Crazy)

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
Booker T (c)(with Sharmell) vs. Chris Benoit

*Singles match*
Mark Henry (with Daivari) vs. Rey Mysterio

*Two on one Handicap match*
The Undertaker vs. MNM

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Kurt Angle (c) vs. Randy Orton


----------



## BackBone2

*Unforgiven (2002)*

*Six man tag team amtch*
Booker T, Goldust and Kane vs. The Un-Americans (Test, Christian and Lance Storm)
*
Interpromotional Two on Three handicap match*
Billy and Chuck vs. 3 Minute Warning (Jamal, Rosey and Rico)

*Singles match for the Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus (c) vs. Molly Holly
*
Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) vs. The Hurricane
*
Number One Contender's match*
The Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit

*Singles match*
Triple H vs. Ric Flair

*Tag team match*
Rey Mysterio and Edge vs. Chavo Guerrero and Eddie Guerrero

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Rob Van Dam


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 2004- Let the Games Begin*

*Tag team match*
Paul London and Billy Kidman def. Booker T and Chris Jericho (18 minutes)

*Singles match*
Batista def. Chris Benoit (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Kane (6 minutes)

*Singles match*
Mordecai def. Rob Van Dam (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Edge (13 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) def. Rene Dupree (16 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Triple H and Ric Flair (15 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero (c) def. Kurt Angle (25 minutes)



*Unforgiven 2004- The Beast is unleashed!*

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Big Show (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Rob Van Dam (17 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Rene Dupree and Mordecai def. The Undertaker and Kurt Angle (10 minutes)- Angle turns on the Undertaker.

*Singles match*
Christian def. Shawn Michaels (20 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) def. William Regal (16 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Paul London and Billy Kidman (13 minutes)- Kidman leaves London because he can't do the Shooting Star Press.

*WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero (c) def. Batista (20 minutes)- *Triple H accidentaly costs Batista the match.*



*No Mercy 2004- The Captain is here, get down.*

*Six men tag team match*
Evolution (Triple H, Randy Orton and Batista) def. Shawn Michaels, John Cena and Chris Benoit (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Rene Dupree (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Carlito def. Rob Van Dam (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
Billy Kidman def. Paul London (11 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) def. Chris Jericho (16 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Kurt Angle and Luther Reigns (15 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero (c) def. Christian (21 minutes)



*Survivor Series 2004- Survive Evolution!*

*4 on 4 Survivor Series match*
*Team Angle* (Kurt Angle, Luther Reigns, Christian and Randy Orton) def. *Team Cena* (John Cena, Rob Van Dam, William Regal and Booker T) (18 minutes)

*Casket match*
The Undertaker def. Mordecai (9 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Billy Kidman def. Rey Mysterio(c) (16 minutes)- *Chavo Guerrero comes out and attacks Kidman post match.*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Rosey and The Hurricane (13 minutes)

*Elimination Chamber, WWE Championship*
Triple H def. Eddie Guerrero (c), Batista, Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit and Edge (35 minutes)


----------



## batberg

*Royal Rumble 2004*

*Royal Rumble Qualification Match for #30 loser gets #1*
Chris Benoit vs Randy Orton w/ Ric Flair and Batista
*Orton wins after Flair distracts the ref and a Batista Bomb*

*Singles Match for the WWE Championship*
Hardcore Holly vs Brock Lesnar (C)
*Hardcore Holly wins by DQ after Lesnar hits Holly with a chair then F-5ed the ref*

*Last Man Standing Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (C) vs HBK
*Both men knock each other out by hitting each other with sledgehammers*

*Royal Rumble Match*
Chris Benoit
*Benoit eliminates 9 people from #1 to win (Ric Flair, Nunzio, Johnny Nitro, Eddie Guerrero, Chavo Guerrero, Big Show, Rey Mysterio, Batista and Randy Orton)*

*No Way Out*
*#1 Contenders Match for WWE Championship at Wrestlemania XX*
John Cena vs Kurt Angle 
*Kurt Angle wins after an Angle Slam from the top rope*

*Singles Match*
Chavo Guerrero Sr (Winner) vs Chavo Guerrero Jr
*Eddie interferes and Brain Busters Chavo Jr*

*Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championsip*
APA vs Worlds Greatest Tag Team
*Shelton Benjamin hits Farooq with the title and Haas gets the pin*

*Worlds Largest Challenge 1 vs 4 Handicap Match*
Big Show vs Rey Mysterio, Billy Kidman, Ultimo Dragon and Paul London
*All four men work together to bodyslam Big Show followed by a Springboard Leg Drop from Mysterio, Shooting Star Press from Kidman, Moonsault from Ultimo Dragon and 450 Splash from London. Pinned by London*

*Singles Match for the WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero vs Brock Lesnar (C)
*Lesnar accidentally knocks out ref, Benoit rushes out and hits Lesnar with a chair 3 or 4 times. Guerrero Frogsplashes Lesnar and gets the Pin *

Guerrero and Benoit celebrate and Benoit signals that he will face Angle and Guerrero for the WWE Title at Wrestlemania

*Wrestlemania XX*

*Singles Match for the US Championship*
John Cena vs Big Show (C)
*Cena FU's Big Show twice for the win*

*Fatal Four Way Tag Team Ladder Match for the World Tag Team Titles*
Booker T and RVD (C) vs The Dudley Boys vs Garrison Cade and Mark Jindrak vs La Resistance
*RVD retrieves title after kicking Rene Dupree off the ladder onto Rob Conway who tried to shake the ladder*

*The Future vs The Past Singles Match*
Randy Orton vs The Rock
*The Rock reverses an RKO into a Rock Bottom then pins Orton*

*Brother vs Brother Hell in a Cell*
Kane vs Undertaker w/ Paul Bearer
*Undertaker tombstones Kane on steel steps and pins for the win*

*Tag Team Match w/ Special Referee for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
APA vs Worlds Greatest Tag Team w/ Special Referee Tazz
*Shelton Benjamin T-Bone Suplex's Farooq onto the knee's of Charlie Haas breaking Farooqs back and subsequently ending his career, Charlie Haas hits the Haas of Pain to win by Submission*

*Hardcore Match*
Chris Jericho w/ Trish Stratus vs Christian
*Chris Jericho locks in the Walls of Jericho then Stratus hits Jericho with a chair from behind leading to Christian hitting an Unprettier on the steel chair*

*Interpromotional Six Man Tag Match*
Mick Foley, Stone Cold Steve Austin and Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar, Ric Flair and Batista
*Batista hits a Batista Bomb on Goldberg and gets the pin*

*Last Chance Ironman Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (C) vs Shawn Michaels
*Ties are locked at 3-3 after 59 minutes then HBK attempts a moonsault onto Triple H, Triple H catches Michaels and Piledrivers Michaels and pins him for the win. Michaels and Triple H shake hands and lets Triple H celebrate*

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship*
Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero (C)
*Kurt Angle has Eddie in an Ankle Lock but Benoit breaks it up, Benoit baseball slides Guerrero out of the ring and Angle tries to hit a sneaky Angle Slam on Benoit but Benoit reverses and hits the Crippler Crossface in the middle of the ring and Angle submits. Although Guerrero is devastated he celebrates Benoits win with him.*

*Post Wrestlemania Draft*
*Smackdown new draftees:*
1. Chris Jericho
2. Shawn Michaels
3. Hurricane and Rosey

*Raw new draftees:*
1. Eddie Guerrero
2. Bradshaw (now JBL)
3. Shelton Benjamin (releases WWE Tag Team Title)

*Backlash 2004*

*Hardcore Match for Intercontinental Championship*
Randy Orton (C) vs Cactus Jack
*Orton wins after an RKO on the ramp*

*Singles Match*
Shelton Benjamin vs Ric Flair
*Shelton T-Bone Suplex's Ric Flair for the pin*

*Tag Team Match for the World Tag Team Championship/Losers Leave Brand*
La Resistance vs RVD and Booker T
*Mark Jindrak, Garrison Cade and La Resistance take out Booker T during his entrance so its La Resistance vs RVD and La Resistance wins*

*Eric Bischoff trades Jindrak, Cade and Dupree as punishment for Big Show*

*Singles Match*
Batista w/ Ric Flair vs Christian w/ Trish Stratus
*Batista hits a Batista Bomb for the win*

*Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
JBL vs Eddie Guerrero vs Triple H (C)
*Eddie rolls up Triple H and grabs the ropes to win. Evolution come out to attack Guerrero with Triple H and JBL but Chris Benoit, Mick Foley and Steve Austin come out and save Eddie*

*Judgement Day 2004*

*Fatal Four Way match for US Championship*
John Cena (C) vs RVD vs Booker T vs Renee Dupree
*Renee Dupree low blows Cena and rolls up him up for the win*

*Tournament Final Tag Team Match for vacant WWE Tag Team Championship*
Mark Jindrak and Garrison Cade vs Charlie Haas and Rey Mysterio
*Garrison Cade hits Haas with a sitout Spinebuster and pins him*

*Singles Match*
Chris Jericho vs Ultimo Dragon
*Jericho reverses a head scissors into a Walls of Jericho, Dragon taps out*

*Hardcore Match Career vs Career*
Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg
*Goldberg Jackhammers Lesnar through a barb wire wrapped table and gets the pin*

*Singles Match for the WWE Championship*
Chris Benoit vs Shawn Michaels
*Chris Benoit makes Michaels submit with a Sharpshooter*

* Inter-promotional 10 Man Elimination Tag Team Match*
JBL, Triple H, Kane, Randy Orton and Batista vs Mick Foley, Steve Austin, Kurt Angle, Undertaker and Eddie Guerrero
*Guerrero and Triple H are the last men left, the rest of Triple H's team rushes in and attacks Guerrero but Guerreros team aswell as Chris Benoit and Shawn Michaels save Eddie then brawl until Triple H's team retreat*

*Bad Blood 2004*

*Single Match*
Kane vs Shelton Benjamin
*Shelton hits 3 superkicks to beat Kane*

*Tag Team Match for World Tag Team Titles*
The Dudley Boys (C) vs Batista and Ric Flair
*The Dudleys 3D Flair and get the win*

*Singles Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Christian vs Randy Orton
*Randy Orton RKOs Christian and gets the pin*

*Bar Brawl Match*
Mick Foley vs JBL
*JBL bottles Mick Foley then hits a Clothesline from Hell to knock Foley out*

*Singles Match*
Rob Conway vs Big Show

*Ladder Match for the WWE Championship (Evolution are banned from Ringside)*
Triple H vs Eddie Guerrero (C)
*Triple H and Eddie brawl on separate ladders but Eddie head scissor hurricanrana's Triple H off the ladder then quickly scrambles to retain *

*Singles Match*
Steve Austin vs Edge

*Great American Bash 2004*

*Singles Match for the US Championship*
RVD vs Renee Dupree
*Dupree low blows RVD and gets himself DQed to retain the title*

*Singles Match*
Mark Jindrak w/ Garrison Cade vs Charlie Haas w/ Rey Mysterio
*Mark Jindrak hits a Flying Clothesline and pins Haas for the win*

*Singles Match for #1 Contendership for US Championship on Smackdown*
Rikishi vs John Cena
*Cena hits a Five Knuckle Shuffle with his Steel Chain then pins Rikishi*

*Casket Match*
Undertaker vs Booker T
*Undertaker chokeslams Booker T into the casket*

*Single Match for the WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit (C)
*Benoit makes Jericho tap with a Crippler Crossface*

*40 minute Ironman Match*
Steve Austin vs Shawn Michaels
*Steve Austin wins 5-4, his last pin came at 27 minutes after a Stunner*

*Vengeance 2004*

*Singles Match for Intercontinental Championship*
Edge vs Randy Orton
*Edge wins after a spear*

*Street Fight*
Matt Hardy vs Kane w/ Lita
*While Matt Hardy was injured Kane stole Lita and married her (against her will)
Kane Tombstones Matt Hardy on steel steps and gets the pin*

*Triple Threat for #1 Contender for World Heavyweight Championship at Summerslam*
Randy Orton vs Christian vs Shelton Benjamin 
*Randy Orton RKOs Christian and gets the pin*

*Hell in a Cell for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H w/ Ric Flair vs Eddie Guerrero
*Batista, Triple H and Ric Flair hit a triple Powerbomb on Guerrero through the top of the Cell, Triple H gets down and pins Guerrero*

*Summerslam 2004*

*Inter-promotion Tag Team Match*
Edge and Christian vs Mark Jindrak and Garrison Cade

*First of 5 Match Series for US Championship*
Rob Van Dam vs Renee Dupree (C)
*Renee Dupree hits a French Bomb to beat Van Dam*

*Biker Chain Match*
Booker T vs Undertaker
*Booker T gets the chain and chokes Undertaker with it until he passes out*

*Singles Match*
Eddie Guerrero vs Batista
*Eddie goes crazy and beats Batista with a lead pipe*

*Singles Match for World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton vs Triple H (C)
*Randy Orton beats Triple H with two RKOs*

*Elimination Chamber for WWE Championship*
Chris Benoit (C) vs Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle vs John Cena vs Hardcore Holly
*Shawn Michaels moves out of the way of a Chris Benoit flying headbutt from the top of a chamber pod. Slowly rolls over to Benoit and pins him. Covered in blood Michaels celebrates like he did in the 2002 Elimination Chamber*


----------



## BackBone2

*Survivor Series (2004)*

*4 on 4 Traditional Survivor Series tag team elimination match*
Team Cena (John Cena, Eddie Guerrero, The Big Show and Rey Mysterio) vs. Team Carlito (Carlito, Mark Jindrak, Kurt Angle and Luther Reigns)

*Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Shelton Benjamin (c) vs. Christian

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
John Bradshaw Layfield (c) vs. Rob Van Dam

*Singles match for the Womens Championship*
Trish Stratus (c) vs. Lita

*Singles match*
The Undertaker vs. Heidenreich

*4 on 4 Traditional Survivor Series tag team elimination match*
Evolution (Triple H, Ric Flair and Batista) and Edge vs. Team Orton (Randy Orton, Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit and Kane) (with Lita)


----------



## Yosihait

*Armageddon 2004- The end of sanity*

*Tag Team match*
MNM def. Eugene and William Regal (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Christian def. Rey Mysterio (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Edge (9 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Billy Kidman (c) def. Rob Van Dam (12 minutes)- *Kidman injures Rob Van Dam*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Chris Jericho and Chris Benoit (15 minutes)

*Fatal Four Way, WWE Championship*
Triple H (c) def. Eddie Guerrero, The Undertaker and Kurt Angle (26 minutes)



*Royal Rumble 2005- All the rumbling, minus the dancing and singing*

*Tag Team match*
MNM def. Hurricane and Rosey (12 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Billy Kidman (c) def. Chavo Guerrero (19 minutes)- *Post match, Paul London comes out to attack Kidman.*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. The Brothers of Destruction (13 minutes)- *Kurt Angle and Luther Reigns cost Taker the match.*

*WWE Championship*
Triple H (c) def. Eddie Guerrero (21 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match*
Batista won by last eliminating John Cena (51 minutes)



*No Way Out 2005- Face your enemy*

*Tag Team match*
MNM def. Chavo Guerrero and Spike Dudley (10 minutes)

*Singles match, if Taker wins then he gets Kurt Angle in a match in the near future*
The Undertaker def. Luther Reigns (2 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Edge and Christian def. Chris Benoit and Shawn Michaels (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
Muhammad Hassan def. The Hurricane (3 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Kurt Angle (12 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Billy Kidman (c) def. Booker T (6 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Eddie Guerrero and Rey Mysterio (14 minutes)

*Barbed Wire Steel Cage Match, WWE Championship*
Triple H (c) def. John Cena (18 minutes)



*Wrestlemania 21- The Power is Back!*

*Money in the Bank Ladder match*
Edge def. Chris Benoit, Rey Mysterio, Carlito, Christian and John Cena (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Kazarian (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Hulk Hogan def. Muhammad Hassan (3 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Kurt Angle (23 minutes)

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels def. Eddie Guerrero (22 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Paul London def. Billy Kidman (c) (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM def. The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) (13 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Batista def. Triple H (c) (12 minutes)


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlemania 28*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match* (15:00)
Kofi Kingston def. Randy Orton vs. Kane vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz vs. R Truth

*Women's Title Match* (10:00)
Beth Phoenix def. Natalya

*Intercontinental Title Match* (8:00)
Cody Rhodes def. Big Show

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (16:00)
Sheamus def. Daniel Bryan

*Hell in a Cell Match with Shawn Michaels as the Special Guest Referee* (30:50)
The Undertaker def. Triple H

*Triple Threat for the Tag Team Titles* (12:00)
Primo & Epico def. The Usos vs. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel

*WWE Championship Match* (22:21)
CM Punk def. Chris Jericho

*Once in a Lifetime* (25:00)
The Rock def. John Cena



*Backlash 2012 (Extreme Rules theme)*

*Falls Count Anywhere Match* (15:00)
Randy Orton def. Kane

Kofi Kingston def. Dolph Ziggler (11:00)

*Tables Match for the Intercontinental Title* (7:00)
Cody Rhodes def. Big Show

*2-out-of-3 Falls Match for the World Heavyweight Title* (22:55)
Sheamus def. Daniel Bryan

*No Holds Barred for the Women's Title* (8:00)
Natalya def. Beth Phoenix

*Chicago Street Fight for the WWE Championship* (25:15)
CM Punk def. Chris Jericho

*Extreme Rules Match* (17:43)
Brock Lesnar def. John Cena​


----------



## NO!

*Over the Limit 2012*

*Tag Team Title Match* (15:00) *[Kingston and Truth won the titles from Primo & Epico on the main event of Smackdown]*
Kofi Kingston & R Truth def. Dolph Ziggler & Jack Swagger

*Triple Threat Match for the Women's Title* (10:00)
Natalya def. Eve vs. Beth Phoenix

Kane def. Zack Ryder (8:00)

*Intercontinental Title Match* (12:00)
Christian def. Cody Rhodes

*Fatal 4-way for the World Heavyweight Title* (17:51)
Sheamus def. Randy Orton vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Chris Jericho

*No Disqualification Match" If Cena wins, Laurinitis is fired* (10:00)
John Laurinitis def. John Cena

*Big Show interference* 

*WWE Championship Match* (23:48)
CM Punk def. Daniel Bryan 



*No Way Out 2012*

*Four Way Match for the Tag Team Titles* (13:00)
Kofi Kingston & R Truth def. Primetime Players vs. The Usos vs. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel

Ryback def. Jinder Mahal (7:00)

*Intercontinental Title Match* (15:00)
Christian def. Cody Rhodes

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (17:00)
Sheamus def. Dolph Ziggler

*2 on 1 Handicap Match* (10:00)
Primo & Epico def. Sin Cara

*Steel Cage Match* (15:00) *[If Cena wins, Laurinitis is fired]*
John Cena def. Big Show

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship* (20:00)
CM Punk def. Kane vs. Daniel Bryan​


----------



## NO!

*King of the Ring 2012 (replacing Money in the Bank)*

*Round 1:*

Dolph Ziggler def. Christian (11:00)

Sin Cara def. The Miz (9:00)

John Cena def. Cody Rhodes (12:00)

Chris Jericho def. Kane (9:00)


*World Heavyweight Title Match* (14:00)
Sheamus def. Alberto Del Rio

*Round 2:*

Dolph Ziggler def. Sin Cara (9:20)

John Cena def. Chris Jericho (10:00)

*Finals start immediately after John wins:*

John Cena def. Dolph Ziggler (14:30)

*No Holds Barred Match for the WWE Championship* (27:48)
CM Punk def. Daniel Bryan



*Summerslam 2012: Perfect Storm*

Chris Jericho def. Dolph Ziggler (13:04)

Daniel Bryan def. Kane (8:02)

Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara def. Primo & Epico (12:00)

*Intercontinental Title Match* (12:00)
Damien Sandow def. Christian

*Last Man Standing Match for the World Heavyweight Title* (17:00)
Sheamus def. Alberto Del Rio

*Tag Team Title Match* (10:00)
Primetime Players def. Kofi Kingston & R Truth

*WWE Championship Match* (22:00)
CM Punk def. John Cena

*No Disqualification Match* (18:45)
Brock Lesnar w/ Paul Heyman def. Triple H​


----------



## NO!

*Night of Champions 2012*

*Fatal Four-Way for the Intercontinental Title* (12:05)
Damien Sandow def. Christian vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Cody Rhodes

*Tag Team Title Match* (8:00)
Team Hell No def. Primetime Players

*United States Title Match* (11:00)
Antonio Cesaro def. Rey Mysterio

Randy Orton def. Dolph Ziggler (18:23)

*Women's Title Match* (7:45)
Eve def. Natalya

*Submission Match for the World Heavyweight Title* (15:00)
Sheamus def. Alberto Del Rio

*WWE Championship Match* (26:54)
CM Punk def. John Cena



*No Mercy 2012 (replacement for Hell in a Cell)*

Randy Orton def. Alberto Del Rio (12:40)

*Tag Team Title Match* (13:00)
Team Hell No def. Primetime Players

Kofi Kingston def. Cody Rhodes (10:00)

*Intercontinental Title Match* (12:00)
Damien Sandow def. Christian

*Number 1 Contender's Match* (14:00)
Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara def. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (20:14)
Sheamus def. Big Show

*Women's Title Match* (8:00)
Eve def. Beth Phoenix

*Hell in a Cell Match for the WWE Championship* (27:00)
CM Punk def. John Cena​


----------



## NO!

*Survivor Series 2012*

*Survivor Series Elimination Match* (20:00)
Tyson Kidd, Justin Gabriel, Brodus Clay, Sin Cara, Rey Mysterio def. Tensai, Primetime Players, Primo & Epico

*Women's Title Match* (8:00)
Eve def. Tamina Snuka

*Intercontinental Title Match* (8:00)
Ryback def. Damien Sandow

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (15:00)
Sheamus def. Big Show by Disqualification 

*Survivor Series Elimination Match* (23:40)
Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, Wade Barrett, Antonio Cesaro, Alberto Del Rio def. Randy Orton, Kane, Daniel Bryan, Kofi Kingston & R Truth

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship* (17:58)
CM Punk def. Christian (heel turn leading up to the match) vs. John Cena



*Judgment Day 2012 (TLC theme)*

*Elimination Tables Match for Number 1 Contendership to the Tag Team Titles* (12:00)
Rhodes Scholars def. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara

*United States Title Match* (8:00)
Antonio Cesaro def. R Truth

*Ladder Match for the Money in the Bank Briefcase* (15:00)
Wade Barrett def. Kofi Kingston

*Last Chance Women's Title Match* (8:00)
Eve def. Tamina Snuka

*3 on 3 Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match: decided by pinfall or submission* (22:46)
The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns) def. Ryback & Team Hell No

*Chairs Match for the World Heavyweight Title* (14:17)
Sheamus def. Big Show

*Winner chooses his spot in the Royal Rumble Match* (21:00)
John Cena def. Christian​


----------



## Michael Christie

Royal Rumble 2012

Tagline: _Center of Attraction_

6. 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
Winner: *CM Punk*
- Final four: CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, and Kane

5. WWE Championship
*Chris Jericho def. John Cena (c)*
- Jericho wins the match after The Rock distracts Cena "via satellite". After the match, Cena gives himself a facepalm and walks out of the ring angrily.
- Cena was able to retain his WWE Title against Punk and Del Rio in 2012.
- Jericho earned his #1 Contender spot after defeating Randy Orton, The Miz, and Alex Riley in a Fatal-4-Way.

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus def. Mark Henry (c)*
- Show wins the WHC in Survivor Series but loses it back again in TLC. 

3. *Brie Bella, Nikki Bella, Beth Phoenix, and Natalya def. Alicia Fox, Eve Torres, Kelly Kelly, and Tamina*

2. *Kane def. Zac Ryder*
[Stretcher Match]
- Ryder gets injured kayfabe after the match. 

1. Tag Team Championship
*Primo and Epico (c) def. The Usos*
- The Usos just recently turned heel, and issued a challenge for the tag titles.​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Royal Rumble 2012
> 
> Tagline: _Center of Attraction_
> 
> 6. 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
> Winner: *CM Punk*
> - Final four: CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, and Kane
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *Chris Jericho def. John Cena (c)*
> - Jericho wins the match after The Rock distracts Cena "via satellite". After the match, Cena gives himself a facepalm and walks out of the ring angrily.
> - Cena was able to retain his WWE Title against Punk and Del Rio in 2012.
> - Jericho earned his #1 Contender spot after defeating Randy Orton, The Miz, and Alex Riley in a Fatal-4-Way.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus def. Mark Henry (c)*
> - Show wins the WHC in Survivor Series but loses it back again in TLC.
> 
> 3. *Brie Bella, Nikki Bella, Beth Phoenix, and Natalya def. Alicia Fox, Eve Torres, Kelly Kelly, and Tamina*
> 
> 2. *Kane def. Zac Ryder*
> [Stretcher Match]
> - Ryder gets injured kayfabe after the match.
> 
> 1. Tag Team Championship
> *Primo and Epico (c) def. The Usos*
> - The Usos just recently turned heel, and issued a challenge for the tag titles.​


In continuation...

No Way Out 2012

- This ppv will replace Elimination Chamber due to booking conflicts.

Tagline: _Be Afraid_

8. World Heavyweight Championship
*Daniel Bryan def. Sheamus (c)*
- Bryan cashes in his MITB briefcase.

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Mark Henry* 
[Last Man Standing Match]

6. *John Cena def. Dolph Ziggler* 

5. *CM Punk def. The Miz*
- After the match, Jericho applauds Punk for both of their victory, and they have an intense stare down.

4. United States Championship
*Santino Marella def. Jack Swagger (c)*

3. *Kane def. Kofi Kingston*

2. *The Big Show def. Alberto del Rio*

1. WWE Championship
*Chris Jericho (c) def. Randy Orton*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> No Way Out 2012
> 
> - This ppv will replace Elimination Chamber due to booking conflicts.
> 
> Tagline: _Be Afraid_
> 
> 8. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Daniel Bryan def. Sheamus (c)*
> - Bryan cashes in his MITB briefcase.
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Mark Henry*
> [Last Man Standing Match]
> 
> 6. *John Cena def. Dolph Ziggler*
> 
> 5. *CM Punk def. The Miz*
> - After the match, Jericho applauds Punk for both of their victory, and they have an intense stare down.
> 
> 4. United States Championship
> *Santino Marella def. Jack Swagger (c)*
> 
> 3. *Kane def. Kofi Kingston*
> 
> 2. *The Big Show def. Alberto del Rio*
> 
> 1. WWE Championship
> *Chris Jericho (c) def. Randy Orton*​


In continuation...

Wrestlemania XXVIII

Tagline: _Once in a Lifetime_

8. *The Rock def. John Cena*
- I must admit that I'm in the minority in the IWC who thinks this was a great match. I don't need to manipulate from the actual booking here. Both men did a fantastic job in selling this match, as their performance bode quite perfectly.

7. WWE Championship
*CM Punk def. Chris Jericho (c)*
- The added stipulation in which Punk will be lose the title if he gets disqualified is unnecessary. All that matters in this match is for two men to show who really is the "Best In the World" with pure athleticism and showmanship.

6. *Eve Torres, Kelly Kelly, and Lita def. Beth Phoenix, Natalya, and Tamina Snauka* 

5. *The Undertaker def. Triple H*
[Hell in a Cell]
[Special Guest Referee: Shawn Michaels]

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus def. Daniel Bryan (c)*
- No, this won't be an 18 second match.
- Both men are babyfaces, while Bryan starts to develop heeling characteristics after his cheap win in Elimination Chamber.
- Sheamus win cleanly by giving Bryan a White Noise.
- Bryan is on his knees and puts his forehead onto the ground after the match. This is because he completely blew his Wrestlemania moment. AJ tries to comfort him but Bryan suddenly becomes furious and accidentally trips AJ out of the ring. Bryan then officially turns heel as he smirks at AJ and leaves the ring without helping her. AJ starts to sob after feeling the break-up. 

3. *Randy Orton def. Kane*

2. Intercontinental Championship
*Cody Rhodes (c) def. Goldust*

1. Tag Team Championship
*Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger def. The Usos (c), Primo and Epico, and The Big Show and Booker T*
[Fatal-4-Way Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH:
*Alberto del Rio def. The Miz, and Christian*
[Triple Threat Match]
- Christian is a babyface.
- This rivalry began with a clash between The Peep Show, Miz TV, and The Highlight Reel, all taking part in one ring.​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*The Wrestling Classic 1985*

*WWF Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Hulk Hogan (17:06)

*Singles Match*
Ricky Steamboat vs Adrian Adonis
*Winner:* Adrian Adonis (9:03)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Junkyard Dog vs Randy Savage(c)
*Winner:* Randy Savage (14:19)

*Singles Match*
Terry Funk vs Paul Orndorff
*Winner:* Paul Orndorff (7:10)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The British Bulldogs(c) vs Bob Orton & The Magnificent Muraco
*Winners:* The British Bulldogs (10:08)

*Singles Match*
Tito Santana vs The Iron Sheik
*Winner:* The Iron Shiek (6:45)


*WWF The Big Event 1986*

*WWF Championship*
Harley Race vs Hulk Hogan(c)
*Winner:* Hulk Hogan (20:34)

*Singles Match*
Jake Roberts vs Ricky Steamboat
*Winner:* Ricky Steamboat (12:46)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Dory Funk Jr. vs Randy Savage(c)
*Winner:* Randy Savage (16:28)

*Singles Match*
The Junkyard Dog vs Adrian Adonis
*Winner:* Adrian Adonis (10:25)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Fabulous Rogeaus(c) vs Greg Valentine & Brutus Beefcake
*Winners:* The Fabulous Rogeaus (15:09)

*Singles Match*
Paul Orndorff vs The Magnificent Muraco
*Winner:* Paul Orndorff (11:11)

*8 Man Tag Team Match*
Big John Studd, King Kong Bundy, Hercules Hernandez & Andre the Giant
vs
King Tonga, Pedro Morales & The Killer Bees
*Winners:* Big John Studd, King Kong Bundy, Hercules Hernandez & Andre the Giant (10:09)


*WWF Survivor Series 1987*

*WWF Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs Rick Rude
*Winner:* Hulk Hogan (19:35)

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Savage:* Randy Savage, Jake Roberts, Bam Bam Bigelow & The Hart Foundation
vs
*Team Andre:* Andre the Giant, One Man Gang, The Honkytonk Man & The New Dream Team
*Winners:* Team Savage (23:31)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Harley Race vs Ricky Steamboat(c)
*Winner:* Ricky Steamboat (15:27)

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Bundy:* King Kong Bundy, The Islanders & The Fabulous Rogeaus
vs
*Team Muraco:* Don Muraco, Brutus Beefcake, Jim Duggan & Strike Force
*Winners:* Team Bundy (22:25)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Demolition vs The British Bulldogs(c)
*Winners:* The British Bulldogs (12:18)

*WWF Womens Championship*
Sensational Sherri vs The Fabulous Moolah(c)
*Winner:* The Fabulous Moolah (10:22)


----------



## BackBone2

*SummerSlam (2004)*

*Six man tag team match*
The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray, D-Von and 'The Boss' Spike) vs. Rey Mysterio, Eddie Guerrero and Booker T

*Death 'Till Do Us Apart match*
Kane vs. Matt Hardy (with Lita)

*Singles match*
John Cena vs. Kurt Angle (with Luther Reigns)

*Triple threat match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) vs. Chris Jericho vs. Batista
*
United States Championship*
Rene Dupree (c) vs. Rob Van Dam

*Singles match*
Triple H vs. Eugene

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
John Bradshaw Layfield (c) vs. The Undertaker

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Benoit (c) vs. Randy Orton


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Survivor Series 1988*

*WWF Championship*
Haku vs Randy Savage(c)
*Winner:* Randy Savage (30:03)

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Hogan:* Hulk Hogan, Jake Roberts, The Blue Blazer & The Hart Foundation
vs
*Team Rude:* Rick Rude, Ted DiBiase, Harley Race, Mr.Perfect & Bad News Brown
*Winners:* Team Hogan (30:10)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Andre the Giant vs The Ultimate Warrior(c)
*Winner:* The Ultimate Warrior (15:50)

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Brain Busters:* Arn Anderson, Tully Blanchard, Greg Valentine, Akeem & The Big Bossman
vs
*Team Bulldogs:* Davey Boy Smith, Dynamite Kid, Jim Duggan, Tito Santana & Brutus Beefcake
*Winners:* Team Brain Busters (24:12)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Demolition(c) vs The Rockers
*Winners:* Demolition (20:00)


*WWF Royal Rumble 1989*

*WWF Championship*
Randy Savage(c) vs Mr.Perfect
*Winner:* Randy Savage (15:42)

*1989 Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* Hulk Hogan, Ted DiBiase, Jake Roberts, Andre the Giant, Harley Race & Haku
*Winner:* Ted DiBiase (64:53)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Ultimate Warrior(c) vs Bad News Brown
*Winner:* The Ultimate Warrior (6:24)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Demolition(c) vs The Brain Busters
*Winners:* Demolition (9:01)


*WWF Survivor Series 1989*

*WWF Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs Dusty Rhodes
*Winner:* Hulk Hogan (23:25)

*4 on 4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Savage:* Randy Savage, Rick Rude, Ted DiBiase & Haku
vs
*Team Piper:* Roddy Piper, Jake Roberts & The Hart Foundation
*Winners:* Team Savage (27:32)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Mr.Perfect vs The Ultimate Warrior(c)
*Winner:* The Ultimate Warrior (18:27)

*4 on 4 Elimination Match*
*Team Andre:* Andre the Giant, Arn Anderson, Bad News Brown & Rick Martel
vs
*Team Duggan:* Jim Duggan, Jimmy Snuka & The Rockers
*Winners:* Team Andre (25:02)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Warlord & The Barbarian vs Demolition(c)
*Winners:* Demolition (20:28)


----------



## Yosihait

*Backlash 2005- You're doomed to fail*

*Last Man Standing match*
Edge def. Chris Benoit (19 minutes)

*Singles match*
Rey Mysterio def. Eddie Guerrero by DQ (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Muhammad Hassan (6 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Paul London (c) def. Chris Jericho (15 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (c) def. Shawn Michaels and Hulk Hogan (14 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Batista (c) def. Kurt Angle (16 minutes)



*Judgment Day 2005- It's hard to climb the mountain*

*Tag Team match*
John Cena and Shawn Michaels def. Muhammad Hassan and Daivari (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Christian def. Chris Benoit (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Kazarian (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Eddie Guerrero def. Rey Mysterio (16 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Paul London (c) def. Carlito (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship, Loser of the fall leaves WWE*
MNM (c) def. The World's Greatest Tag Team (13 minutes)- *Charlie Haas loses the fall and leaves the WWE.*

*WWE Championship*
Batista (c) def. Chris Jericho (18 minutes)- *Triple H* returns post match and attacks Batista.



*King of the Ring 2005- It's your Game*

*Singles match*
Carlito def. Booker T (9 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Shawn Michaels and Shelton Benjamin def. Edge and Christian (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
Eddie Guerrero def. Kazarian (12 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Paul London (c) def. Kane (5 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (c) def. Chris Benoit and Rey Mysterio (13 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
John Cena def. Kurt Angle (20 minutes)

*Hell in a Cell, WWE Championship*
Batista (c) def. Triple H (27 minutes)



*Vengeance 2005- Nothing will stay the same*

*Six-man tag team match*
The Mexicools def. Nunzio, Chavo Guerrero and Kazarian (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Muhammad Hassan (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels fought Edge to no contest (5 minutes)- *Matt Hardy* comes out and attacks Edge.

*Singles match*
Christian def. Kurt Angle (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
Eddie Guerrero def. Chris Benoit (20 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Paul London (c) def. Rey Mysterio (16 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (c) def. Rosey and The Hurricane (7 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Batista (c) def. John Cena (16 minutes)


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Wrestlemania XXVIII
> 
> Tagline: _Once in a Lifetime_
> 
> 8. *The Rock def. John Cena*
> - I must admit that I'm in the minority in the IWC who thinks this was a great match. I don't need to manipulate from the actual booking here. Both men did a fantastic job in selling this match, as their performance bode quite perfectly.
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk def. Chris Jericho (c)*
> - The added stipulation in which Punk will be lose the title if he gets disqualified is unnecessary. All that matters in this match is for two men to show who really is the "Best In the World" with pure athleticism and showmanship.
> 
> 6. *Eve Torres, Kelly Kelly, and Lita def. Beth Phoenix, Natalya, and Tamina Snauka*
> 
> 5. *The Undertaker def. Triple H*
> [Hell in a Cell]
> [Special Guest Referee: Shawn Michaels]
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus def. Daniel Bryan (c)*
> - No, this won't be an 18 second match.
> - Both men are babyfaces, while Bryan starts to develop heeling characteristics after his cheap win in Elimination Chamber.
> - Sheamus win cleanly by giving Bryan a White Noise.
> - Bryan is on his knees and puts his forehead onto the ground after the match. This is because he completely blew his Wrestlemania moment. AJ tries to comfort him but Bryan suddenly becomes furious and accidentally trips AJ out of the ring. Bryan then officially turns heel as he smirks at AJ and leaves the ring without helping her. AJ starts to sob after feeling the break-up.
> 
> 3. *Randy Orton def. Kane*
> 
> 2. Intercontinental Championship
> *Cody Rhodes (c) def. Goldust*
> 
> 1. Tag Team Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger def. The Usos (c), Primo and Epico, and The Big Show and Booker T*
> [Fatal-4-Way Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *Alberto del Rio def. The Miz, and Christian*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - Christian is a babyface.
> - This rivalry began with a clash between The Peep Show, Miz TV, and The Highlight Reel, all taking part in one ring.​


In continuation...

Extreme Rules 2012

Tagline: _Lesnar vs. Cena: No rules, No frills, Just one epic fight_

7. *Brock Lesnar def. John Cena*
[Extreme Rules Match]
- After Brock gives Cena a Kimura, Cena breaks his arm (kayfabe) and informs the WWE Universe the next night on RAW that he'll be out of action for "months".

6. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Chris Jericho*
[Chicago Street Fight]

5. *Kane def. Zack Ryder*
[Ambulance Match]
- Ryder returned to RAW from an injury (kayfabe) last year and was bravely willing to face Kane this time. Kane tries to sneak at Ryder's back but countered the chokeslam with a Zack Attack. 

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Daniel Bryan *
[2 out of 3 Falls Match]

3. Divas Championship
*Eve Torres def. Beth Phoenix (c)*
[Divas Lumberjill Match] 

2. *Randy Orton def. Alberto del Rio*
[Mexican Strap Match]

1. Tag Team Championship
*The Big Show and Booker T def. Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler (c)*
[Tag Team Tables Match]

DARK MATCH:
United States Championship
*Santino Marella (c) def. The Miz *​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Extreme Rules 2012
> 
> Tagline: _Lesnar vs. Cena: No rules, No frills, Just one epic fight_
> 
> 7. *Brock Lesnar def. John Cena*
> [Extreme Rules Match]
> - After Brock gives Cena a Kimura, Cena breaks his arm (kayfabe) and informs the WWE Universe the next night on RAW that he'll be out of action for "months".
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Chris Jericho*
> [Chicago Street Fight]
> 
> 5. *Kane def. Zack Ryder*
> [Ambulance Match]
> - Ryder returned to RAW from an injury (kayfabe) last year and was bravely willing to face Kane this time. Kane tries to sneak at Ryder's back but countered the chokeslam with a Zack Attack.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Daniel Bryan *
> [2 out of 3 Falls Match]
> 
> 3. Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres def. Beth Phoenix (c)*
> [Divas Lumberjill Match]
> 
> 2. *Randy Orton def. Alberto del Rio*
> [Mexican Strap Match]
> 
> 1. Tag Team Championship
> *The Big Show and Booker T def. Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler (c)*
> [Tag Team Tables Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> United States Championship
> *Santino Marella (c) def. The Miz *​


In continuation...

Over the Limit 2012

Tagline: _Skid, Crash, and Burn_

8. *Triple H def. Jack Swagger, Dolph Ziggler, and John Lauranitus*
[3-on-1 Gauntlet Match]
- Any other wrestler who interferes the match will get fired.
- If Hunter wins, he gets his job back as the Raw General Manager. If Lauranitus wins, he retains his job.
- After the match, Vince arrives to the ring and shouts his "You're Fired!" catchphrase.

7. *Ryback def. Tyler Reks*
- This is Ryback's in-ring return after getting repackaged.

6. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Kane*
- Kane becomes the #1 Contender after winning a 20-man over-the-top-rope battle royale. He eliminates Christian last.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Randy Orton, and Alberto del Rio*
[Triple Threat Match]

4. Divas Championship
*Eve Torres (c) def. Natalya*

3. Intercontinental Championship
*Christian def. Cody Rhodes (c)*

2. *Zack Ryder (w/ AJ Lee) def. Daniel Bryan*

1. *Chris Jericho def. Tyson Kidd*

DARK MATCH:
*The Miz def. Brodus Clay*​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Royal Rumble 1990*

*WWF Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs Bad News Brown
*Winner:* Hulk Hogan (16:55)

*1990 Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* Mr.Perfect, Randy Savage, Rick Rude, Jake Roberts, Ted DiBiase & Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Rick Rude (58:46)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Rick Martel vs The Ultimate Warrior(c)
*Winner:* The Ultimate Warrior (10:26)

*Singles Match*
Haku vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Roddy Piper (11:07)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Foundation(c) vs The Rockers
*Winners:* The Hart Foundation (13:35)


*WWF Survivor Series 1990*

*WWF Championship*
Ted DiBiase vs The Ultimate Warrior(c)
*Winner:* The Ultimate Warrior (18:20)

*4 on 4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Hogan:* Hulk Hogan, Dusty Rhodes & The Hart Foundation
vs
*Team Slaughter:* Sgt. Slaughter, The Undertaker & The Orient Express
*Winners:* Team Slaughter (18:42)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jake Roberts vs Mr.Perfect(c)
*Winner:* Mr.Perfect (13:54)

*4 on 4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Haku:* Haku, Rick Martel, Greg Valentine & The Honkytonk Man
vs
*Team Tornado:* The Texas Tornado, Jim Duggan & The Rockers
*Winners:* Team Haku (17:49)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Demolition(c) vs The Legion of Doom
*Winners:* Demolition (10:52)


*WWF Royal Rumble 1991*

*WWF Championship*
Sgt.Slaughter vs The Ultimate Warrior(c)
*Winner:* Sgt.Slaughter (17:47)

*1991 Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* Hulk Hogan, Dusty Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, The Undertaker, Randy Savage & Jake Roberts
*Winner:* Hulk Hogan (65:17)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Dustin Rhodes vs Mr.Perfect(c)
*Winner:* Mr.Perfect (14:09)

*Tag Team Match*
The Rockers vs The Legion Of Doom
*Winners:* The Legion Of Doom (14:15)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Foundation(c) vs The Orient Express
*Winners:* The Hart Foundation (19:15)


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Survivor Series 1991*

*WWF Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* The Undertaker (12:45)

*4 on 4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Flair:* Ric Flair, The Mountie, Irwin R.Schyster & The Warlord
vs
*Team Piper:* Roddy Piper, Davey Boy Smith & The Legion of Doom
*Winners:* Team Piper (23:06)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs Ted DiBiase
*Winner:* Bret Hart (15:21)

*4 on 4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Tornado:* The Texas Tornado, The Big Bossman, Sgt.Slaughter & Jim Duggan
vs
*Team Disasters:* The Natural Disasters & The Beverley Brothers
*Winners:* Team Tornado (22:48)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Rockers vs The Nasty Boys(c)
*Winners:* The Rockers (14:19)



*WWF This Tuesday In Texas 1991*

*WWF Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* The Undertaker (13:09)

*Tag Team Match*
Hulk Hogan & Davey Boy Smith vs Ric Flair & Ted DiBiase
*Winners:* Hulk Hogan & Davey Boy Smith (11:28)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Skinner vs Bret Hart(c)
*Winner:* Bret Hart (13:46)

*Singles Match*
Randy Savage vs Jake Roberts
*Winner:* Randy Savage (12:45)

*Singles Match*
Tito Santana vs The Warlord
*Winner:* Tito Santana (6:25)



*WWF Royal Rumble 1992*

*WWF Championship Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan, Sid Justice, The Undertaker, Randy Savage & Jake Roberts
*Winner:* Ric Flair (62:02)

*Singles Match*
Jake Roberts vs Haku
*Winner:* Jake Roberts (12:56)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Mountie(c) vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Roddy Piper (5:22)

*Tag Team Match*
The British Bulldog & The Texas Tornado vs Owen Hart & Jim Neidhart
*Winners:* The British Bulldog & The Texas Tornado (17:18)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Legion of Doom(c) vs The Orient Express
*Winners:* The Legion of Doom (11:24)


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 2005- Capital Carnage!*

*Singles match*
Eddie Guerrero def. The Undertaker (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Rey Mysterio def. Kurt Angle (8 minutes) 

*Loser Leaves Town match*
John Cena def. Chris Jericho (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Edge def. Shawn Michaels (20 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Shelton Benjamin def. Paul London (c) (15 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (c) def. Booker T and Chris Benoit (10 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Batista (c) def. Hulk Hogan (16 minutes)



*Unforgiven 2005- Evolution always continues*

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels def. Chris Masters (17 minutes)

*Singles match*
Edge and Booker T def. Christian and Chris Benoit (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Carlito def. Paul London (7 minutes)

*Steel Cage match*
Eddie Guerrero def. Rey Mysterio (18 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Shelton Benjamin (c) def. Tajiri (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (c) def. Psicosis and Super Crazy (8 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Batista (c) def. Randy Orton (16 minutes)



*No Mercy 2005- Always cheat*

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Kurt Angle (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
Carlito def. Chris Benoit (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Booker T (11 minutes)

*Ladder match, MITB vs Career*
Edge def. Christian (15 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Shelton Benjamin (c) def. Chavo Guerrero (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (c) def. William Regal and Paul Burchill (9 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Batista (c) def. Eddie Guerrero (13 minutes)



*Survivor Series 2005- The Beginning of the End*

*4 on 4 Survivor Series match*
*Team Benoit* (Chris Benoit, Paul London, Brian Kendrick and Rey Mysterio) def. *Team Booker* (Booker T, Mr. Kenneddy, Kid Kash and Carlito) (19 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Masters def. Tajiri (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Gregory Helms def. Rosey (8 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Shelton Benjamin (c) def. Juventud Guerrera (18 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (c) def. Kane and Big Show (6 minutes)

*Elimination Chamber match, WWE Championship*
Batista (c) def. Shawn Michaels, Kurt Angle, John Cena, Randy Orton and Triple H (28 minutes)

*MITB cashing, WWE Championship*
Edge def. Batista (c) (2 minutes)


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Over the Limit 2012
> 
> Tagline: _Skid, Crash, and Burn_
> 
> 8. *Triple H def. Jack Swagger, Dolph Ziggler, and John Lauranitus*
> [3-on-1 Gauntlet Match]
> - Any other wrestler who interferes the match will get fired.
> - If Hunter wins, he gets his job back as the Raw General Manager. If Lauranitus wins, he retains his job.
> - After the match, Vince arrives to the ring and shouts his "You're Fired!" catchphrase.
> 
> 7. *Ryback def. Tyler Reks*
> - This is Ryback's in-ring return after getting repackaged.
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Kane*
> - Kane becomes the #1 Contender after winning a 20-man over-the-top-rope battle royale. He eliminates Christian last.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Randy Orton, and Alberto del Rio*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 4. Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres (c) def. Natalya*
> 
> 3. Intercontinental Championship
> *Christian def. Cody Rhodes (c)*
> 
> 2. *Zack Ryder (w/ AJ Lee) def. Daniel Bryan*
> 
> 1. *Chris Jericho def. Tyson Kidd*
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *The Miz def. Brodus Clay*​


In continuation...

Elimination Chamber 2012

- EC and No Way Out's ppv schedules are switched for booking reasons.

Tagline: _Let the Game Begin_

5. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Kofi Kingston, Chris Jericho, The Miz, R-Truth, and Kane*
[Elimination Chamber Match]

4. *Cody Rhodes def. Booker T*
- This feud ignited after Cody disrespected his brother Goldust after a loss in their Wrestlemania rematch on RAW. After the match, Cody gives him a kick to the skull which gave Goldust a concussion (kayfabe). In defense, Booker started to talk some sense out of Cody but eventually got disrespected and attacked also. 

3. *Ryback def. The Usos*
[2-on-1 Handicap Match]

2. *Dolph Ziggler def. Jack Swagger*
- Whoever loses will have to be abandoned by Vickie Guerrero as their Manager.
- During the feud, the crowd starts to grow more favorably with Ziggler's charisma even though he's still a heel.

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio def. Sheamus (c), Daniel Bryan, The Big Show, Christian, and Tyson Kidd*
[Elimination Chamber Match]

DARK MATCH:
United States Championship
*Santino Marella (c) def. Jinder Mahal*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Elimination Chamber 2012
> 
> - EC and No Way Out's ppv schedules are switched for booking reasons.
> 
> Tagline: _Let the Game Begin_
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Kofi Kingston, Chris Jericho, The Miz, R-Truth, and Kane*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> 
> 4. *Cody Rhodes def. Booker T*
> - This feud ignited after Cody disrespected his brother Goldust after a loss in their Wrestlemania rematch on RAW. After the match, Cody gives him a kick to the skull which gave Goldust a concussion (kayfabe). In defense, Booker started to talk some sense out of Cody but eventually got disrespected and attacked also.
> 
> 3. *Ryback def. The Usos*
> [2-on-1 Handicap Match]
> 
> 2. *Dolph Ziggler def. Jack Swagger*
> - Whoever loses will have to be abandoned by Vickie Guerrero as their Manager.
> - During the feud, the crowd starts to grow more favorably with Ziggler's charisma even though he's still a heel.
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio def. Sheamus (c), Daniel Bryan, The Big Show, Christian, and Tyson Kidd*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> United States Championship
> *Santino Marella (c) def. Jinder Mahal*​


In continuation...

Money in the Bank 2012

Tagline: _The Higher You Go, The Harder You Fall_

7. WWE Championship Contract
*John Cena def. Dolph Ziggler, The Big Show, Kofi Kingston, Heath Slater, and Ryback* 
[6-Man Ladder Match]
- Cena returned to the WWE only 3 weeks before the event. He explained his 2-month absence in healing his arm. He also exclaimed his plans in getting revenge from Brock after what he did. Above all, he announced that he will have a qualifying match for the MITB Match later that evening.

6. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Kane*
[No Disqualification Match]

5. *Eve Torres and Kaitlyn def. Natalya and Beth Phoenix*

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Sheamus*
- During the match, as Sheamus is locking in his Brogue Kick, Ricardo interferes. This gave ADR the opportunity to grab Sheamus and give him a Cross Armbreaker. Sheamus taps out for the first time in his career to everyone's shock.
- We see later backstage Sheamus aggressively beating up Ricardo.

3. Intercontinental Championship
*Daniel Bryan def. Christian (c)*

2. *Chris Jericho def. Zack Ryder (w/ AJ Lee)*

1. World Heavyweight Championship Contract
*Cody Rhodes def. Santino Marella, Sin Cara, Tyson Kidd, Lord Tensai, and Damien Sandow* 
[6-Man Ladder Match]

DARK MATCH:
Tag Team Championship
*The Prime Time Players (c) def. Primo and Epico*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Money in the Bank 2012
> 
> Tagline: _The Higher You Go, The Harder You Fall_
> 
> 7. WWE Championship Contract
> *John Cena def. Dolph Ziggler, The Big Show, Kofi Kingston, Heath Slater, and Ryback*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> - Cena returned to the WWE only 3 weeks before the event. He explained his 2-month absence in healing his arm. He also exclaimed his plans in getting revenge from Brock after what he did. Above all, he announced that he will have a qualifying match for the MITB Match later that evening.
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Kane*
> [No Disqualification Match]
> 
> 5. *Eve Torres and Kaitlyn def. Natalya and Beth Phoenix*
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Sheamus*
> - During the match, as Sheamus is locking in his Brogue Kick, Ricardo interferes. This gave ADR the opportunity to grab Sheamus and give him a Cross Armbreaker. Sheamus taps out for the first time in his career to everyone's shock.
> - We see later backstage Sheamus aggressively beating up Ricardo.
> 
> 3. Intercontinental Championship
> *Daniel Bryan def. Christian (c)*
> 
> 2. *Chris Jericho def. Zack Ryder (w/ AJ Lee)*
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship Contract
> *Cody Rhodes def. Santino Marella, Sin Cara, Tyson Kidd, Lord Tensai, and Damien Sandow*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> Tag Team Championship
> *The Prime Time Players (c) def. Primo and Epico*​


In continuation...

Summerslam 2012

Tagline: _The Perfect Storm_

7. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Brock Lesnar, and John Cena*
[Triple Threat Match]
- Near the end of the match, Heyman once again betrays Brock by giving him a low blow. Punk then gives Brock a GTS for the pin. Punk and Heyman then celebrate together after the match, signifying a heel turn for Punk.
- After the MITB ppv, Lesnar randomly beats up wrestlers backstage in an episode of RAW. Heyman returns to RAW to explain Lesnar's actions on his behalf, and demands a WWE Championship match. Triple H then comes out, and tells Heyman that Brock be part of a 20-Man over the top rope Battle Royale to determine the #1 Contender for the title. Lesnar wins the match by last eliminating The Big Show.
- During the contract signing between Lesnar and Punk, Cena instantly comes out, confronts Lesnar, and announces that he is cashing in his WWE Title contract in Summerslam also so he can get revenge from Lesnar at the same time.

6. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus def. Alberto del Rio (c)*
[Steel Cage Match]

5. *Triple H def. Cody Rhodes*
- The feud started when Cody started bossing around Smackdown after his MITB win, an achievement he puts a lot of pride on. To an extent, he later tried to do the same thing on RAW but got into a heated yet playful confrontation with General Manager Triple H.
- He also started to grow a mustache.

4. Divas Championship
*Eve Torres (c) def. Natalya, and Beth Phoenix*
[Triple Threat Match]

3. Tag Team Championship
*The Prime Time Players (c) def. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara*
[Tag Team Match]

2. *Zack Ryder and AJ Lee def. Dolph Ziggler and Vickie Guerrero via disqualification*
[Tag Team Match]
- Vickie gets disqualified after using his shoe to hit AJ on the head.
- At the end of the match, Ziggler dumps Vickie by giving her a slap in the face. Vickie starts to cry as Ziggler walks out and abandons her in the ring.

1. Intercontinental Championship
*Daniel Bryan (c) def. Chris Jericho* 
- Jericho turns face after the MITB ppv.

DARK MATCH:
*Kane def. The Big Show*​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF Survivor Series 1992*

*WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart(c)
*Winner:* Bret Hart (26:40)

*4 on 4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Perfect:* Mr.Perfect, Randy Savage, The Undertaker & Tatanka
vs
*Team Flair:* Ric Flair, Razor Ramon, Yokozuna & Ted DiBiase
*Winners:* Team Perfect (21:56)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart(c) vs Rick Martel
*Winner:* Owen Hart (11:12)

*4 on 4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Bossman:* The Big Bossman, Earthquake, Typhoon & Crush
vs
*Team IRS:* IRS, Nailz & The Beverley Brothers
*Winners:* Team Bossman (20:50)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Nasty Boys(c) vs The Headshrinkers
*Winners:* The Nasty Boys (11:47)


*WWF Royal Rumble 1993*

*WWF Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs Razor Ramon
*Winner:* Bret Hart (17:52)

*1993 Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* Yokozuna, Randy Savage, Ric Flair, The Undertaker, Mr.Perfect & Ted DiBiase
*Winner:* Yokozuna (66:35)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs Marty Jannety
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (14:20)

*Singles Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs Jerry Lawler
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (10:10)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Nasty Boys(c) vs The Steiner Brothers
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (10:34)


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Summerslam 2012
> 
> Tagline: _The Perfect Storm_
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Brock Lesnar, and John Cena*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - Near the end of the match, Heyman once again betrays Brock by giving him a low blow. Punk then gives Brock a GTS for the pin. Punk and Heyman then celebrate together after the match, signifying a heel turn for Punk.
> - After the MITB ppv, Lesnar randomly beats up wrestlers backstage in an episode of RAW. Heyman returns to RAW to explain Lesnar's actions on his behalf, and demands a WWE Championship match. Triple H then comes out, and tells Heyman that Brock be part of a 20-Man over the top rope Battle Royale to determine the #1 Contender for the title. Lesnar wins the match by last eliminating The Big Show.
> - During the contract signing between Lesnar and Punk, Cena instantly comes out, confronts Lesnar, and announces that he is cashing in his WWE Title contract in Summerslam also so he can get revenge from Lesnar at the same time.
> 
> 6. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus def. Alberto del Rio (c)*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> 
> 5. *Triple H def. Cody Rhodes*
> - The feud started when Cody started bossing around Smackdown after his MITB win, an achievement he puts a lot of pride on. To an extent, he later tried to do the same thing on RAW but got into a heated yet playful confrontation with General Manager Triple H.
> - He also started to grow a mustache.
> 
> 4. Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres (c) def. Natalya, and Beth Phoenix*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 3. Tag Team Championship
> *The Prime Time Players (c) def. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. *Zack Ryder and AJ Lee def. Dolph Ziggler and Vickie Guerrero via disqualification*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - Vickie gets disqualified after using his shoe to hit AJ on the head.
> - At the end of the match, Ziggler dumps Vickie by giving her a slap in the face. Vickie starts to cry as Ziggler walks out and abandons her in the ring.
> 
> 1. Intercontinental Championship
> *Daniel Bryan (c) def. Chris Jericho*
> - Jericho turns face after the MITB ppv.
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *Kane def. The Big Show*​


In continuation...

Night of Champions 2012

Tagline:_ All or Nothing_

7. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) (w/ Paul Heyman) fought John Cena to a draw*

6. Divas Championship
*Eve Torres (c) def. AJ Lee*
- This is initially a face vs. face feud.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Dolph Ziggler*
- Ziggler becomes the #1 Contender after beating Jericho on RAW (also his last WWE match before leaving again) cleanly.

4. MITB World Heavyweight Championship Contract
*Cody Rhodes def. The Big Show*

3. Intercontinental Championship
*Daniel Bryan (c) def. Zack Ryder*

2. United States Championship
*Antonio Cesaro (c) def. Kofi Kingston*

1. Tag Team Championship
*Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara def. The Prime Time Players (c)*
[Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH:
*Damien Sandow def. Brodus Clay*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Night of Champions 2012
> 
> Tagline:_ All or Nothing_
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) (w/ Paul Heyman) fought John Cena to a draw*
> 
> 6. Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres (c) def. AJ Lee*
> - This is initially a face vs. face feud.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Dolph Ziggler*
> - Ziggler becomes the #1 Contender after beating Jericho on RAW (also his last WWE match before leaving again) cleanly.
> 
> 4. MITB World Heavyweight Championship Contract
> *Cody Rhodes def. The Big Show*
> 
> 3. Intercontinental Championship
> *Daniel Bryan (c) def. Zack Ryder*
> 
> 2. United States Championship
> *Antonio Cesaro (c) def. Kofi Kingston*
> 
> 1. Tag Team Championship
> *Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara def. The Prime Time Players (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *Damien Sandow def. Brodus Clay*​


In continuation...

Hell in a Cell (2012)

Tagline: _Meet the Face of Evil_

7. WWE Championship
*CM Punk def. John Cena (c)*
[Hell in a Cell Match]
- Near the end of the match, The Shield makes their debut by interfering the match. They attack Cena and leave, leaving Punk to pin Cena.

6. *Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara, and Brodus Clay def. 3MB (Heath Slater, Drew McIntyre, and Jinder Majal) *
[6-Man Tag Team Match]

5. United States Championship
*Antonio Cesaro (c) def. The Big Show *

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Dolph Ziggler, Alberto del Rio, and Daniel Bryan*
[Fatal-4-Way Hell in a Cell Match]

3. *Ryback def. Kane*

2. *Cody Rhodes def. R-Truth*

1. *Tyson Kidd def. Christian*
- The two shake hands after the end of the match.

DARK MATCH:
*Wade Barrett def. Kofi Kingston*​


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF King Of The Ring 1993*

*WWF Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs Mr.Perfect
*Winner:* Mr.Perfect (18:56)

*King Of The Ring Final*
Bret Hart vs Razor Ramon
*Winner:* Bret Hart (18:11)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (13:09)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
Bret Hart vs Yokozuna
*Winner:* Bret Hart (11:14)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers(c) vs Money Inc.
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (10:25)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Finals*
Owen Hart vs Tatanka
*Winner:* Time Limit DRAW (15:00)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
Razor Ramon vs Crush
*Winner:* Razor Ramon (4:59)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
Diesel vs Yokozuna
*Winner:* Yokozuna (6:02)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
Bret Hart vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Bret Hart (6:49)


*WWF Survivor Series 1993*

*WWF Championship*
Yokozuna(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Yokozuna (27:59)

*4 on 4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Savage:* Randy Savage, Razor Ramon, Lex Luger & Bret Hart
vs
*Team Bigelow:* Bam Bam Bigelow, Crush, Diesel & IRS
*Winners:* Team Savage (30:57)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The 1-2-3 Kid vs Shawn Michaels(c)
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (20:01)

*4 on 4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Borga:* Ludvig Borga, Rick Martel & The Headshrinkers
vs
*Team Bomb:* Adam Bomb, Marty Jannetty & The Heavenly Bodies
*Winners:* Team Borga (17:08)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers(c) vs The Rock N Roll Express
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (13:41)


*WWF Royal Rumble 1994*

*WWF Championship Casket Match*
Yokozuna(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* Yokozuna (14:20)

*1994 Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* Bret Hart, Lex Luger, Randy Savage, Shawn Michaels, Diesel & Owen Hart
*Winners:* Bret Hart & Lex Luger (55:08)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers(c) vs Bret Hart & Owen Hart
*Winners:* The Steiner Brothers (16:48)

*Singles Match*
Randy Savage vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner:* Randy Savage (11:30)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs Razor Ramon(c)
*Winner:* Razor Ramon (8:12)


----------



## Patrick Bateman

One Night Stand

Cena vs RVD

Cena wins clean. :cena2


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWF King Of The Ring 1994*

*WWF Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs Roddy Piper
*Winner:* Bret Hart (20:51)

*King Of The Ring Final*
Owen Hart vs Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Owen Hart (8:35)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon(c) vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* Razor Ramon (12:30)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
Owen Hart vs Yokozuna
*Winner:* Owen Hart (5:13)

*King Of The Ring Semi Final*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs Jerry Lawler
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (3:37)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Diesel & Shawn Michaels vs The Headshrinkers(c)
*Winners:* The Headshrinkers by Countout (9:16)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
Owen Hart vs 1-2-3 Kid
*Winner:* Owen Hart (8:24)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
Yokozuna vs Irwin R.Schyster
*Winner:* Yokozuna (4:39)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
Crush vs Jerry Lawler
*Winner:* Jerry Lawler (5:34)

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs Tatanka
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow (8:18)


*WWF Survivor Series 1994*

*WWF Championship Submission Match*
Bret Hart(c) vs Bob Backlund
*Winner:* Bob Backlund (35:11)

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Bulldog:* The British Bulldog, The Undertaker, Lex Luger, The 1-2-3 Kid & Adam Bomb
vs
*Team Michaels:* Shawn Michaels, Yokozuna, Tatanka, Bam Bam Bigelow & Diesel
*Winners:* Team Michaels (23:21)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart vs Razor Ramon(c)
*Winner:* Razor Ramon (16:05)

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Bundy:* King Kong Bundy, Doink The Clown, Mabel & The Smoking Gunns
vs
*Team Lawler:* Jerry Lawler, Jim Neidhart, Jeff Jarrett, Ted DiBiase & Mr.Fuji
*Winners:* Team Lawler (21:45)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Fatu & Sione(c) vs The Heavenly Bodies
*Winners:* Fatu & Sione (15:24)


*WWF Royal Rumble 1995*

*WWF Championship*
Diesel(c) vs Lex Luger
*Winner:* Diesel (27:18)

*1995 Royal Rumble Match*
*Final 6:* The Undertaker, The British Bulldog, Shawn Michaels, Bret Hart, Owen Hart & Bob Backlund
*Winner:* Shawn Michaels (38:41)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon(c) vs Jeff Jarrett
*Winner:* Jeff Jarrett (18:03)

*Singles Match*
Bob Backlund vs Owen Hart
*Winner:* Owen Hart (15:45)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Crush & Adam Bomb vs Bam Bam Bigelow & Tatanka
*Winners:* Crush & Adam Bomb (12:20)


----------



## Yosihait

*Armageddon 2005- Even in the End... I will not die*

*Last Man Standing match*
Ric Flair def. Triple H (16 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. James Gibson (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
Gregory Helms def. Chris Benoit (13 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Shelton Benjamin (c) def. Kid Kash (9 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (c) def. John Cena and Shawn Michaels (15 minutes)

*TLC match, WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. Matt Hardy (21 minutes)



*Royal Rumble 2006*

*Singles match*
Carlito def. James Gibson (8 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Shelton Benjamin (c) def. Kurt Angle (16 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (c) def. Rey Mysterio and Chris Benoit (12 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. Ric Flair (17 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match*
Mick Foley won after last eliminating Randy Orton (50 minutes)



*No Way Out 2006- Death on Arrival*

*MITB Qualifying match*
Rob Van Dam def. Triple H (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Carlito def. Kane (5 minutes)

*Tag Team Match*
Mick Foley and John Cena def. Randy Orton and Gregory Helms (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Rey Mysterio (17 minutes)

*Triple Threat match, WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Shelton Benjamin (c) def. Booker T and Chris Benoit (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (c) def. The Rockers (16 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. The Undertaker (24 minutes)- *Randy Orton* costs Taker the match.



*Wrestlemania 22- Big Time!*

*Money in the Bank*
Rob Van Dam def. Rey Mysterio, Matt Hardy, Chris Masters, Matt Striker and Finlay (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Benoit def. Booker T (12 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Hooligans def. Kid Kash and Chavo Guerrero (8 minutes)

*No Holds Barred*
Triple H def. Shane McMahon (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena def. "The Fallen Hero" Gregory Helms (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Randy Orton (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels def. Kurt Angle (27 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Carlito def. Shelton Benjamin (c) (10 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (c) def. Ric Flair and Road Warrior Animal (6 minutes)

*Hardcore match, WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. Mick Foley (15 minutes)


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Hell in a Cell (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _Meet the Face of Evil_
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk def. John Cena (c)*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> - Near the end of the match, The Shield makes their debut by interfering the match. They attack Cena and leave, leaving Punk to pin Cena.
> 
> 6. *Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara, and Brodus Clay def. 3MB (Heath Slater, Drew McIntyre, and Jinder Majal) *
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]
> 
> 5. United States Championship
> *Antonio Cesaro (c) def. The Big Show *
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Dolph Ziggler, Alberto del Rio, and Daniel Bryan*
> [Fatal-4-Way Hell in a Cell Match]
> 
> 3. *Ryback def. Kane*
> 
> 2. *Cody Rhodes def. R-Truth*
> 
> 1. *Tyson Kidd def. Christian*
> - The two shake hands after the end of the match.
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *Wade Barrett def. Kofi Kingston*​


In continuation...

Survivor Series 2012

Tagline: _No More Chances_

6. *Team McMahon (Triple H, John Cena, Ryback, The Big Show, and Kofi Kingston) (w/ Vince McMahon) def. Team Heyman (CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, Kane, Antonio Cesaro, and Dolph Ziggler) (w/ Paul Heyman)*
[5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
- If Heyman wins, he will replace Triple H as the RAW General Manager.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Wade Barrett*
- Barrett becomes the #1 Contender after defeating Kofi Kingston, Brodus Clay, and Christian all in 3 separate matches in one night.

4. *Randy Orton def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
- This is Orton's return match following his 5-month long suspension due to drug abuse.

3. Intercontinental Championship
*Tyson Kidd def. Daniel Bryan (c)*

2. Divas Championship
*AJ Lee (c) def. Eve Torres* 

1. *Team Sandow and "His Students"(Damien Sandow, Darren Young, Titus O'Neil, The Miz, and Lord Tensai) def. Team Clay (Brodus Clay, Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara, Zack Ryder, and R-Truth)*
[5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH:
*The Great Khali, Santino Marella, and Brad "The Superstar" Maddox def. 3MB (Heath Slater, Drew McIntyre, and Jinder Majal)*
[6-Man Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Survivor Series 2012
> 
> Tagline: _No More Chances_
> 
> 6. *Team McMahon (Triple H, John Cena, Ryback, The Big Show, and Kofi Kingston) (w/ Vince McMahon) def. Team Heyman (CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, Kane, Antonio Cesaro, and Dolph Ziggler) (w/ Paul Heyman)*
> [5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - If Heyman wins, he will replace Triple H as the RAW General Manager.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Wade Barrett*
> - Barrett becomes the #1 Contender after defeating Kofi Kingston, Brodus Clay, and Christian all in 3 separate matches in one night.
> 
> 4. *Randy Orton def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
> - This is Orton's return match following his 5-month long suspension due to drug abuse.
> 
> 3. Intercontinental Championship
> *Tyson Kidd def. Daniel Bryan (c)*
> 
> 2. Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee (c) def. Eve Torres*
> 
> 1. *Team Sandow and "His Students"(Damien Sandow, Darren Young, Titus O'Neil, The Miz, and Lord Tensai) def. Team Clay (Brodus Clay, Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara, Zack Ryder, and R-Truth)*
> [5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *The Great Khali, Santino Marella, and Brad "The Superstar" Maddox def. 3MB (Heath Slater, Drew McIntyre, and Jinder Majal)*
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]​


In continuation...

TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs 2012

Tagline: _Hungry for Some TLC_

8. World Heavyweight Championship
*Dolph Ziggler def. Sheamus (c), and Wade Barrett*
[Triple Threat TLC Match]
- The Shield once again interferes, and give Sheamus a Triple Power Bomb.

7. *Eve and Layla def. Naomi and Cameron* 
[Tag Team Match]

6. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Ryback*
[Tables Match]
- The Shield returns for the first time since HIAC, and put Ryback through a table.

5. *John Cena def. Kane*
[Chairs Match]

4. *Alberto del Rio def. Ricardo Rodriguez*
- ADR scolded and slapped Ricardo backstage on Survivor Series after his loss on Orton. The next RAW, Ricardo screwed ADR during a match. The following week, Ricardo said that he cannot accept being ADR's servant/announcer anymore, and that he wanted to challenge his master. To ADR's amuse, he laughed Ricardo's words off, and does not take it seriously. This angered Ricardo even more, and made him slap ADR which eventually led to to short petty fight, with Ricardo getting the upperhand in the end. Judging by the crowd reaction alone, Ricardo is turning face.

3. Tag Team Championship
*The Two Extraordinarily Sophisticated Gentlemen (Damien Sandow and Zackary Ryder) def. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara (c)*
- Ryder drops his gimmick after feeling his directionless career in the WWE. Sandow enters the locker room and explains that he is willing to teach Zack the "meaning of life", even though they fought on Survivor Series. At first, Ryder was hesitant but went even more mad after another loss from RAW. Without a choice, he eventually turns heel,teams up with Sandow, and starts living up to be a true gentleman for the "enlightenment of his soul".
[Tag Team Match]

2. Intercontinental Championship
*Tyson Kidd (c) def. Daniel Bryan*

1. MITB World Heavyweight Championship Contract
*Cody Rhodes def. Kofi Kingston*
[Ladder Match]

DARK MATCH:
*The Big Show def. The Prime Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil)*
[2-on-1 Handicap Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs 2012
> 
> Tagline: _Hungry for Some TLC_
> 
> 8. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler def. Sheamus (c), and Wade Barrett*
> [Triple Threat TLC Match]
> - The Shield once again interferes, and give Sheamus a Triple Power Bomb.
> 
> 7. *Eve and Layla def. Naomi and Cameron*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Ryback*
> [Tables Match]
> - The Shield returns for the first time since HIAC, and put Ryback through a table.
> 
> 5. *John Cena def. Kane*
> [Chairs Match]
> 
> 4. *Alberto del Rio def. Ricardo Rodriguez*
> - ADR scolded and slapped Ricardo backstage on Survivor Series after his loss on Orton. The next RAW, Ricardo screwed ADR during a match. The following week, Ricardo said that he cannot accept being ADR's servant/announcer anymore, and that he wanted to challenge his master. To ADR's amuse, he laughed Ricardo's words off, and does not take it seriously. This angered Ricardo even more, and made him slap ADR which eventually led to to short petty fight, with Ricardo getting the upperhand in the end. Judging by the crowd reaction alone, Ricardo is turning face.
> 
> 3. Tag Team Championship
> *The Two Extraordinarily Sophisticated Gentlemen (Damien Sandow and Zackary Ryder) def. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara (c)*
> - Ryder drops his gimmick after feeling his directionless career in the WWE. Sandow enters the locker room and explains that he is willing to teach Zack the "meaning of life", even though they fought on Survivor Series. At first, Ryder was hesitant but went even more mad after another loss from RAW. Without a choice, he eventually turns heel,teams up with Sandow, and starts living up to be a true gentleman for the "enlightenment of his soul".
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. Intercontinental Championship
> *Tyson Kidd (c) def. Daniel Bryan*
> 
> 1. MITB World Heavyweight Championship Contract
> *Cody Rhodes def. Kofi Kingston*
> [Ladder Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *The Big Show def. The Prime Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil)*
> [2-on-1 Handicap Match]​


In continuation...

Royal Rumble 2013

Tagline: _Finally..._

5. *30-Man Royal Rumble Match
Winner: CM Punk by last eliminating John Cena*
- Final Six: Punk, Cena, Orton, Ryback, Show, and Bryan
- Punk makes a surprise #30 entry.

4. WWE Championship
*The Rock def. CM Punk (c)*

3. World Heavyweight Championship
*Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Sheamus*
- Ziggler wins by hitting Sheamus the WHC Belt when the referee was down.

2. *10-Diva Over the top rope Battle Royale
Winner: Paige*
- Whoever wins will face AJ Lee for the Divas Championship in Wrestlemania 29. 

1. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins) def. Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, and Sin Cara*
[6-Man Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH:
United States Championship
*Antonio Cesaro (c) def. The Great Khali*​


----------



## BackBone2

*WWE Backlash (2007)*

*Singles match for the ECW Championship*
Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Umaga (with Vince McMahon)

*Tag team match for the World Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boyz (c) vs. MNM

*Singles match*
The Great Khali vs. Shawn Michaels

*Last Man Standing match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker (c) vs. Batista

*Singles match for the Women's Championship*
Melina (c) vs. Mickie James

*Singles match *
Mr. Kennedy vs. CM Punk

*Triple threat match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. Edge vs. Randy Orton


*One Night Stand (2007)*

*Extreme Rules match for the ECW Championship*
Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Carlito

*Pudding match for the Women's Championship*
Melina (c) vs. Candice Michelle

*Triple threat Steel Cage match for the World Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boyz (c) vs. MNM vs. The World's Greatest Tag Team

*Tables match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. Randy Orton

*Lumberjack match*
Batista vs. Mark Henry

*Extreme Rules match*
Sabu vs. Elijah Burke

*No Holds Barred match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge (c) vs. Kane


----------



## Yosihait

*Backlash 2006- The hour is 4:20*

*Tag Team match*
The Hooligans def. Chris Masters and Rob Conway (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Umaga def. Ric Flair (3 minutes)

*Singles match*
Triple H def. Gregory Helms (11 minutes)

*No Holds Barred*
Shawn Michaels def. Vince McMahon (15 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Carlito (c) def. Kurt Angle (14 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (c) def. The World's Greatest Tag Team (11 minutes)

*MITB Cashing, WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. Rob Van Dam (21 minutes)- *John Cena costs RVD the match.*



*Judgment Day 2006- Everyone have their day*

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Gregory Helms (14 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
DX def. La Resistance (5 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The World's Greatest Tag Team def. Booker T and William Regal (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Umaga def. Paul Burchill (4 minutes)

*Singles match*
Finlay def. Chris Benoit (21 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Carlito (c) def. Rey Mysterio (10 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans def. MNM (c) (14 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. John Cena (17 minutes)- *RVD costs John Cena the match.*



*ECW One Night Stand 2006- WWE just got taken.. to the.. EXTREME!!*

*Singles match*
Tazz def. Jerry Lawler (35 seconds)

*Three Way Dance*
Rey Mysterio def. Psicosis and Stevie Richards (7 minutes)

*Extreme Rules match*
Sabu def. Chris Benoit (12 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The F.B.I def. Tajiri and Super Crazy (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Masato Tanaka (16 minutes)

*Extreme Rules match, WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. Terry Funk (13 minutes)

*Extreme Rules match, ECW Championship*
Rob Van Dam def. John Cena (21 minutes)



*King of the Ring 2006- Go to the Edge*

*Tag Team match*
The World's Greatest Tag Team def. Finlay and William Regal (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Umaga def. Kamala (2 minutes)

*Two out of three falls match*
Ric Flair def. Mick Foley 2-0 (7 minutes)

*King of the Ring finals*
Mr. Kennedy def. John Cena (10 minutes)

*Handicap match*
DX def. The Spirit Squad (16 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Carlito (c) def. Johnny Nitro (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. Cade and Murdoch (9 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. Kurt Angle (17 minutes)- *Post match, Batista comes back and attacks Edge.*



*Vengeance 2006- The Deadman's back*

*Four way match, ECW Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. John Cena, Randy Orton and Kurt Angle (14 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
DX def. Kane and Big Show (6 minutes)

*Singles match*
Gregory Helms def. Matt Hardy (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Mr. Kennedy def. Batista by DQ (9 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Carlito (c) def. William Regal (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. The Pitbulls (13 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. The Undertaker (17 minutes)


----------



## BackBone2

*Vengeance: Night of Champions (2007)*

*Triple threat match for the vacant ECW Championship*
CM Punk vs. Elijah Burke vs. Johnny Nitro
*
Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Umaga (c) vs. Jeff Hardy

*Tag team match for the World Tag Team Championship*
Paul London and Brian Kendrick (c) vs. The World's Greatest Tag Team

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
MVP (c) vs. Matt Hardy

*Tag team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Deuce and Domino (c) (with Cherry) vs. Chris Masters and Kane

*Singles match for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero (c) vs. Jimmy Wang Yang

*Singles match for the Women's Championship*
Candice Michelle (c) vs. Melina

*Steel Cage match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge (c) vs. Ric Flair (with Batista)

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. King Booker


----------



## BackBone2

*The Great American Bash (2007)*

*Singles match*
Rey Mysterio vs. Chavo Guerrero

*Triple threat match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Mr. Kennedy (c) vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Mark Henry (c) vs. Kane

*Singles match* 
Batista vs. The Great Khali

*Singles match for the Women's Championship*
Candice (c) vs. Melina

*Cruiserweight Open for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero (c) vs. Jimmy Wang Yang vs. Shannon Moore vs. Funaki vs. Jamie Noble vs. Daivari

*Singles match*
Randy Orton vs. Hardcore Holly

*Singles match for the ECW Championship*
John Morrison (c) vs. CM Punk

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. Bobby Lashley


----------



## BRITLAND

*Summerslam 2011*

*3 Stages of Hell for the Unified WWE Championship with The Rock at Ringside*
*Match 1: *Singles *Match 2: *Street Fight *Match 3: *Steel Cage
C.M Punk vs John Cena with Mr McMahon & Triple H
*Winner: *C.M Punk
*Time: *46:31

*World Heavyweight Championship with Edge as Special Guest Referee*
Randy Orton vs Christian
*Winner: *Christian
*Time: *18:43

*Lumberjill Match for the Divas Championship*
Beth Phoenix vs Rima Fakih
*Winner: *Beth Phoenix
*Time: *7:01

*Singles*
Wade Barrett vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner: *Wade Barrett
*Time: *6:31

*United States Championship*
Dolph Ziggler with Vickie Guerrero vs John Morison with Jersey Shore Crew
*Winner: *John Morrison
*Time: *8:34

*MITB Ladder Match*
Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner: *Alberto Del Rio
*Time: *17:49

*Intercontinental Championship*
Cody Rhodes vs Sin Cara
*Winner: *Cody Rhodes
*Time: *5:52

*6 Men Tag*
Sheamus, Evan Borune, Kofi Kingston vs Mark Henry, The Miz, R-Truth
*Winner: *Henry, Miz, Truth
*Time: *9:20


----------



## BackBone2

*Summerslam (2007)*

*Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Hardy (c) vs. Umaga

*Singles match for the Number One Contendership for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio vs. Finlay

*Singles match for the Women's Championship*
Candice Michelle (c) vs. Beth Phoenix

*Falls Count Anywhere match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Mark Henry (c) vs. Batista

*Singles match*
Randy Orton vs. Triple H

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
MVP (c) vs. Matt Hardy

*Triple threat match for the ECW Championship*
John Morrison (c) vs. CM Puk vs. The Boogeyman

*Singles match of the WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> Royal Rumble 2013
> 
> Tagline: _Finally..._
> 
> 5. *30-Man Royal Rumble Match
> Winner: CM Punk by last eliminating John Cena*
> - Final Six: Punk, Cena, Orton, Ryback, Show, and Bryan
> - Punk makes a surprise #30 entry.
> 
> 4. WWE Championship
> *The Rock def. CM Punk (c)*
> 
> 3. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Sheamus*
> - Ziggler wins by hitting Sheamus the WHC Belt when the referee was down.
> 
> 2. *10-Diva Over the top rope Battle Royale
> Winner: Paige*
> - Whoever wins will face AJ Lee for the Divas Championship in Wrestlemania 29.
> 
> 1. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins) def. Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, and Sin Cara*
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> United States Championship
> *Antonio Cesaro (c) def. The Great Khali*​


In continuation...

No Way Out 2013

- No Way Out and Elimination's Chamber ppv schedules are switched due to booking conflicts.

Tagline: _Never Forget_

8. *Dolph Ziggler def. The Rock *
[Special Guest Enforcer: Shawn Michaels]
- WWE Champion vs. World Heavyweight Champion
- This feud started during a segment with The Rock and CM Punk wherein Ziggler abruptly interrupted the two. Ziggler tells The Rock that he's a better world champion that him because he is in the show every week. The altercation led to Ziggler getting a Rock Bottom. The following week in an episode of RAW in San Antonio, Texas, Shawn Michaels returns and gets interrupted by both Ziggler and The Rock. Michaels tells Ziggler that he's merely a carbon copy of HBK's legacy, and also tells The Rock that he always wanted to kick his ass.
- During the match, Ziggler wins after Michaels giving The Rock a superkick. This turns Michaels heel and Ziggler's mentor. 

7. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns) def. John Cena, Ryback, and Sheamus*
[6-Man Tag Team Match] 

6. *Paige def. Kaitlyn*

5. Intercontinental Championship
*Alberto del Rio def. Tyson Kidd (c)*

4. *Cody Rhodes def. Randy Orton via disqualification*
- During the match, Orton accidentally hit a referee with his shoulder which angered the referee. Orton gets even more angry when he was wrongly disqualified, and gives the referee an RKO. This teases a heel turn for Orton. 

3. *Kane def. Daniel Bryan*
- This is similar to the Team Hell No storyline. The reason why I'm booking this later and not as early as 2012 is for the two to fully encapsulate their heel characters, especially Kane. 
- After the match, Kane tries to hug Bryan but feels stubbornly hesitant. After a few tries, the two eventually hug it out, turn face, and become a tag team. 

2. *Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. Kofi Kingston*
- This is Swagger's return match.
- Similar to the actual storyline, Swagger debuted his "Real American" gimmick.

1. Tag Team Championship
*The Two Extraordinarily Sophisticated Gentlemen (Damien Sandow and Zackary Ryder) (c) def. Santino Marella and The Great Khali*
[Tag Team Championship]

DARK MATCH:
*Wade Barrett def. Brodus Clay*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In continuation...
> 
> No Way Out 2013
> 
> - No Way Out and Elimination's Chamber ppv schedules are switched due to booking conflicts.
> 
> Tagline: _Never Forget_
> 
> 8. *Dolph Ziggler def. The Rock *
> [Special Guest Enforcer: Shawn Michaels]
> - WWE Champion vs. World Heavyweight Champion
> - This feud started during a segment with The Rock and CM Punk wherein Ziggler abruptly interrupted the two. Ziggler tells The Rock that he's a better world champion that him because he is in the show every week. The altercation led to Ziggler getting a Rock Bottom. The following week in an episode of RAW in San Antonio, Texas, Shawn Michaels returns and gets interrupted by both Ziggler and The Rock. Michaels tells Ziggler that he's merely a carbon copy of HBK's legacy, and also tells The Rock that he always wanted to kick his ass.
> - During the match, Ziggler wins after Michaels giving The Rock a superkick. This turns Michaels heel and Ziggler's mentor.
> 
> 7. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns) def. John Cena, Ryback, and Sheamus*
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]
> 
> 6. *Paige def. Kaitlyn*
> 
> 5. Intercontinental Championship
> *Alberto del Rio def. Tyson Kidd (c)*
> 
> 4. *Cody Rhodes def. Randy Orton via disqualification*
> - During the match, Orton accidentally hit a referee with his shoulder which angered the referee. Orton gets even more angry when he was wrongly disqualified, and gives the referee an RKO. This teases a heel turn for Orton.
> 
> 3. *Kane def. Daniel Bryan*
> - This is similar to the Team Hell No storyline. The reason why I'm booking this later and not as early as 2012 is for the two to fully encapsulate their heel characters, especially Kane.
> - After the match, Kane tries to hug Bryan but feels stubbornly hesitant. After a few tries, the two eventually hug it out, turn face, and become a tag team.
> 
> 2. *Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. Kofi Kingston*
> - This is Swagger's return match.
> - Similar to the actual storyline, Swagger debuted his "Real American" gimmick.
> 
> 1. Tag Team Championship
> *The Two Extraordinarily Sophisticated Gentlemen (Damien Sandow and Zackary Ryder) (c) def. Santino Marella and The Great Khali*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *Wade Barrett def. Brodus Clay*​


In continuation...

Wrestlemania XXIX

Tagline: _Power, Greatness, and Respect_

8. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman) def. The Rock (c), and Brock Lesnar*
[Triple Threat Match]
- On the Road to Wrestlemania, Brock and returned as a babyface, and called out Punk and Heyman. The two then appeared in the titantron, with Punk said that as much as he wanted to face an MMA fighter, he had bigger plans in facing The Rock in Wrestlemania. Brock then became impatient and uneasy, but before he headed to the backstage to search for Punk, RAW General Manager Triple H and his security team came out to tell Brock that he deserves a rematch from last year's Summerslam, and that a Triple Threat Match involving Brock is on its way, only if Brock agrees to keep his distance at least 50-feet away from Punk and any other WWE wrestler until Mania. The following weeks led to Punk teasing Brock from a distance.
- During the match, Brock injures Heyman (kayfabe) after giving him an F-5. 

7. Divas Championship
*AJ Lee (c) def. Paige*

6. World Heavyweight Championship
*Ryback def. Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ Shawn Michaels)*
- Ryback becomes the #1 contender after beating Sheamus and Cena in a Triple Threat Match.
- During the match, Michaels betrays Ziggler by giving him a Sweet Chin Music. 

5. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns) def. Triple H, Randy Orton, and John Cena*
[3-on-3 Gauntlet Match]
- Cena def. Rollins > Ambrose def. Cena > Ambrose def. Orton > Triple H def. Ambrose > Reigns def. Triple H
- RAW General Manager Triple H got involved in the feud after weeks of getting tired of seeing The Shield causing turmoil and chaos on his show. 
- Sheamus got injured during his match in No Way Out.
- During the match, when Triple H is fighting against Reigns, the referee gets knocked out which leads to Ambrose and Rollins going back to the ring and beating Hunter handicap. In a nWo-esque fashion, it looks like Cena is coming to help Hunter but gives Triple H an Attitude Adjustment and a chairshot to the back instead. After the match, Cena also reveals himself as the leader of The Shield. This is a major shocker because most fans thought that Orton is the one who is going to turn heel.

4. Unified Intercontinental and United States Championship
*Jack Swagger def. Alberto del Rio (c), Antonio Cesaro (c), and Tyson Kidd*
[Fatal-4-Way]

3. Cruiserweight Championship
*Richie Steamboat def. Rey Mysterio (c), Christian, Hunico, Sin Cara, Primo, Santino Marella, Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods, and Justin Gabriel*
[Cruiserweight Open]
- On the Road to Wrestlemania, Rey announced his retirement on Wrestlemania, and what better way to end his career by re-introducing the Cruiserweight Title and defending it in Mania. Cara then comes out, and told Rey that we wants to challenge Rey for the belt. Rey said that as much as he wants to face his tag team partner, he needs to be fair to the other boys in the back. Triple H then comes out and tells that there will be a Cruiserweight Open in Mania where all cruiserweight wrestlers will fight for the title.

2. *The Big Show def. Wade Barrett*

1. Tag Team Championship
*Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane) def. The Two Extraordinarily Sophisticated Gentlemen (Damien Sandow and Zackary Ryder) (c)*
[Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH:
*Mark Henry def. Big E Langston (w/ Cody Rhodes)*
- The match was originally going to be a 2-on-1 Handicap Tag Team Match involving Rhodes but he got injured.​


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 2006- The Biggest Party of the Summer!*

*I Quit Match*
Ric Flair def. Mick Foley (13 minutes)

*Tag Team Match*
John Cena and Batista def. Randy Orton and Mr. Kennedy (9 minutes)

*ECW Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. Kurt Angle (11 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
DX def. The McMahons (13 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Carlito (c) def. Gregory Helms (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. Tommy Dreamer and Sandman (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. Hulk Hogan (16 minutes)



*Unforgiven 2006- Run to the Snow*

*Tag Team Match*
The World's Greatest Tag Team def. The Spirit Squad (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Umaga def. Kane (7 minutes)

*Tag Team Match*
The Hardy Boys def. Gregory Helms and Shannon Moore (18 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Carlito (c) def. Mr. Kennedy (12 minutes)- *The Gong sounds and costs Kennedy his match.*

*Handicap Hell in a Cell match*
DX def. The McMahons and Big Show (25 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. William Regal and Dave Taylor (9 minutes)

*TLC Match, WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. John Cena (25 minutes)



*No Mercy 2006- Fly to the Sky*

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Randy Orton (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Umaga def. Jimmy Yan (2 minutes)

*Six men Tag Team match*
Chris Benoit and the Hardy Boys def. Gregory Helms, Shannon Moore and MVP

*Singles match*
Mr. Kennedy def. The Undertaker by DQ (21 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Carlito (c) def. Finlay (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. KC James and Idol Stevens (10 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. Rey Mysterio (17 minutes)



*Survivor Series 2006- Ready, Set, Survive*

*Four-on-four Survivor Series elimination match*
*Team WWE Legends *(Ric Flair, Sgt. Slaughter, Dusty Rhodes and Ron Simmons) (with Arn Anderson) defeated *Team Spirit Squad* (Kenny, Johnny, Nicky and Mikey) (with Mitch) (8 minutes)

*Six Men Tag match*
Chris Benoit, Rob Van Dam and Sabu def. William Regal, Finlay and Chavo Guerrero (10 minutes)

*5 on 5 Eliminations match*
*Team DX* (Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy and CM Punk) def. *Team McMahon* (The Big Show, Umaga, MVP, Gregory Helms and Shannon Moore) (11 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke def. Carlito (c) (10 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. MNM (9 minutes)

*Elimination Chamber, WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. John Cena, Mr. Kennedy, The Undertaker, Batista and Randy Orton (27 minutes)



*December to Dismember- Join the Revolution!* (From *Philadelphia*)

*Tag Team Match*
The Hardy Boys def. MNM (23 minutes)

*Three Way Dance*
Monty Brown def. Little Guido and Super Crazy (9 minutes)

*Loser gets 10 Cane shots*
Tommy Dreamer def. Hardcore Holly (7 minutes)- *Post match, Sandman comes out and helps Dreamer with the shots.*

*Singles match*
CM Punk def. Chris Benoit (18 minutes)

*Extreme Rules Match, ECW Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. Sabu (20 minutes)


----------



## BackBone2

*Unforgiven (2007)*

*Fatal four way match for the ECW Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs. John Morrison vs. Elijah Burke vs. Big Daddy V (with Matt Striker)

*Tag team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
MVP and Matt Hardy (c) vs. Deuce and Domino (with Cherry)

*Singles match for the Women's Championship*
Candice Michelle (c) vs. Beth Phoenix

*Singles match*
Ric Flair vs. The Great Khali (with Ranjin Singh)

*No Disqualification match for Carlito Only*
Carlito vs. Triple H

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista (c) vs. Rey Mysterio

*Triple threat match for the WWE Championship*
Mr. Kennedy (c) vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton

*Singles match*
The Undertaker vs. Mark Henry


----------



## BackBone2

*No Mercy (2007)*

*Six man tag team match for the Intercontinental and World Tag Team Championships*
Jeff Hardy (c) and Paul London and Brian Kendrick (c) vs. Umaga, Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch

*Singles match for the Women's Championship*
Beth Phoenix (c) vs. Candice Michelle

*Singles match for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero (c) vs. Jamie Noble

*Singles match*
Randy Orton vs. Ric Flair

*Singles match for the ECW Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs. The Miz (with Extreme Expose)

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
MVP (c) vs. Matt Hardy

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Mr. Kennedy (c) vs. Triple H

*Triple threat match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista (c) vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Mark Henry


*Cyber Sunday (2007)*

*Vote*
Umaga vs. Triple H (vote either a Sledgehammer on a pole match, Last man standing match or a Stretcher match)

*Singles match for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Jamie Noble (c) vs. Chavo Guerrero 

*Tag team match for the World Tag Team Championship*
Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch (c) vs. Paul London and Brian Kendrick (vote either elimination tag, tornado tag or tag team ladder match)

*Singles match for the Women's Championship*
Beth Phoenix (c) vs. Mickie James (vote lingerie match, No disqualification match or a submission match)

*Special referee match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista (c) vs. The Undertaker (vote JBL, Mick Foley or Stone Cold Steve Austin)

*Vote*
Rey Mysterio vs. Mark Henry (Falls count anywhere, two out of three falls or tables match)

*Vote the ECW Championship match*
CM Punk (c) vs. Big Daddy V (with Matt Striker) (vote Extreme rules, submission match or street fight)

*Vote the WWE Championship match*
Mr. Kennedy (c) vs. Choose his opponent (Randy Orton, Carlito or Shawn Michaels)


----------



## BackBone2

*Survivor Series (2007)*

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
MVP (c) vs. Kane

*Tag team match for the World Tag Team Championship*
Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch (c) vs. Cody Rhodes and Hardcore Holly

*Diva Brand supremacy tag team match*
Raw Divas (Mickie James, Jillian, Melina, Maria and Beth Phoenix) vs. SmackDown! Divas (Michelle McCool, Cherry, Torrie Wilson, Victoria and Kelly Kelly (ECW talent exhcnage))

*Five on five elimination traditional Survivor Series tag team match*
Team Triple H (Triple H, Jeff Hardy, Rey Mysterio, CM Punk and Ric Flair) vs. Team Umaga (Umaga, Randy Orton, Carlito, Mark Henry and Big Daddy V (with Matt Striker and Shane McMahon)

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Mr. Kennedy (c) vs. Shawn Michaels

*Hell in a Cell match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista (c) vs. The Undertaker


----------



## BackBone2

*Armageddon (2007)*

*Singles match*
Randy Orton vs. Shawn Michaels

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
MVP (c) vs. Rey Mysterio

*Tag team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
John Morrison and The Miz (c) vs. The Major Brothers (Brett and Brian)

*Triple threat match for the WWE Championship*
Mr. Kennedy (c) vs. Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy

*Singles match for the Women's Championship*
Beth Phoenix (c) vs. Mickie James

*Singles match for the ECW Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs. Mark Henry (with Matt Striker and Big Daddy V)

*Triple threat match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista (c) vs. The Undertaker vs. Edge


----------



## Yosihait

*Armageddon 2006- The End...Is Only the Beginning*

*Singles match*
Carlito def. Shannon Moore (8 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Umaga and MVP def. DX (11 minutes)

*Last Ride match*
The Undertaker def. Mr. Kennedy (19 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. Chris Benoit (11 minutes)

*Four way Ladder match, WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. William Regal and Dave Taylor, MNM and the Hardy Boys (20 minutes)

*Four way match, WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. John Cena, Batista and Randy Orton (15 minutes)



*Royal Rumble 2007- All out War!*

*ECW Championship match*
Rob Van Dam (c) def. Tommy Dreamer (11 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. Ric Flair (10 minutes)

*Triple threat, WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. MNM and the Hardy Boys (15 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. Mr. Kennedy (18 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match*
Shawn Michaels won after last eliminating the Undertaker (56 minutes)



*No Way Out 2007- Animal out of the Cage*

*Tag Team match*
The Hardy Boys def. MNM (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
Monty Brown def. Booker T (7 minutes)- *Post match, Umaga comes out and attacks Brown.*

*Tag Team match*
Chris Benoit and Mr. Kennedy def. MVP and Gregory Helms (10 minutes)

*#1 contendership match*
Shawn Michaels def. John Cena (17 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. Finlay (14 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. Deuce 'n Domino (8 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Edge (c) def. Batista (22 minutes)



*Wrestlemania 23- All Grown Up!*

*Money in the Bank*
Carlito def. John Cena, Elijah Burke, Mr. Kennedy, Johnny Nitro and Ric Flair (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
MVP def. Chris Benoit (9 minutes)

*Hair vs. Hair match with Stone Cold Steve Austin as Special Guest Referee*
Monty Brown (W/Donald Trump) def. Umaga (W/Vince McMahon) (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Batista (16 minutes)

*ECW Championship*
CM Punk def. Rob Van Dam (c) (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. The Hardy Boys (12 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels def. Edge (c) (26 minutes)


----------



## Yosihait

*Backlash 2007- The Alpha Male is coming for you*

*Singles match*
Shane McMahon def. Chris Benoit (13 minutes)

*ECW Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Sabu(9 minutes)

*Singles match*
MVP def. John Cena (11 minutes)

*Money in the Bank Briefcase*
Carlito def. Johnny Nitro (12 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. Edge (14 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. Cade and Murdoch (15 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Monty Brown (18 minutes)



*Judgment Day 2007- Even the Judge is against you*

*Singles match*
Carlito def. Ric Flair (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
MVP def. Batista (7 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The World's Greatest Tag Team def. The Bluebloods (12 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. John Cena (6 minutes)

*ECW Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Chris Benoit (18 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. Edge and Randy Orton (12 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shane McMahon def. Shawn Michaels (c) (19 minutes)



*One Night Stand 2007- Going out with a legacy*

*Singles match*
Edge def. Chris Benoit (15 minutes)

*Three Way Dance*
The Sandman def. Tommy Dreamer and Stevie Richards (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Carlito def. Rob Van Dam (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
MVP def. Balls Mahoney (8 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. Monty Brown (11 minutes)

*Ladder match, WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. The World's Greatest Tag Team and the Hardy Boys (17 minutes)

*WWE Championship-ECW Championship Unification*
Shane McMahon (WWE Champion) def. CM Punk (ECW Champion) (18 minutes)- *Post match, the ECW roster attacks Shane McMahon.*



*King of the Ring 2007- Glory for the Champ*

*Tag Team match*
The Second City Saints def. The Bluebloods (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
MVP def. Ric Flair (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kane def. Sandman (7 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
John Morrison def. Edge (16 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. James Yun (11 minutes)

*Ladder match, WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. Chavo Guerrero and Super Crazy (12 minutes)

*WWE Championship, Carlito cashes in before the match*
Shane McMahon (c) def. Mick Foley and Carlito (MITB holder) (18 minutes)



*Vengeance 2007- Vengeance? It's cool*

*Tag Team match*
The Second City Saints def. Chavo Guerrero and Super Crazy (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Kane (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
MVP def. Monty Brown (10 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The World's Greatest Tag Team def. The Hardy Boys (13 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. James Gibson (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. Cryme Tyme (9 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shane McMahon (c) def. Carlito (18 minutes)


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 2007- The Party is Over*

*Tag Team match*
The Second City Saints def. The World's Greatest Tag Team (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
Rey Mysterio def. Booker T (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Finlay (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
MVP def. Mr. Kennedy (9 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. Finlay (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. Umaga and Randy Orton (10 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shane McMahon (c) def. Triple H (16 minutes)



*Unforgiven 2007- A mass murder*

*Tag Team match*
The Second City Saints def. The Hardy Boys (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Carlito (11 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The World's Greatest Tag Team def. Deuce N Domino (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
MVP def. Triple H (10 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. John Cena (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. Batista and Rey Mysterio (10 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shane McMahon (c) def. The Undertaker (14 minutes)



*No Mercy 2007- The underdog will do it!* (From *Miami*)

*Tag Team match*
The Second City Saints def. Deuce N Domino (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Randy Orton def. Cody Rhodes (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Triple H (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
MVP def. Kofi Kingston (12 minutes)

*Triple Threat match, WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. Jeff Hardy and Matt Hardy (10 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. Finlay and Umaga (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shane McMahon (c) def. Rey Mysterio (17 minutes)



*Survivor Series 2007- Graves, Heartbreaking, and Survival!* (From *Chicago*)

*Singles match*
Evan Bourne def. Carlito (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Kofi Kingston (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
MVP def. James Gibson (8 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. Rey Mysterio (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. The Second City Saints (15 minutes)- *Post match, Punk attacks Colt Cabana.*

*Elimination Chamber, WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels def. Shane McMahon (c), Batista, The Undertaker, Umaga and Randy Orton (28 minutes)


----------



## Michael Christie

Rantsamania (2013)

Theme: _It's My Life_
Tagline: _Never Forget_

8. Ultimate Grudge Match
*Derekk Reborn (aka Michael Christie) def. Satan*
[No Holds Barred Match]
- After the untimely embarrassing trolling incident of September 5, 2011, Derekk has finally come out in January 2013 to confront Magic-WoW Admin Satan. At first, Satan was still being a total dick to Derekk, saying that he "never forgets", and will continue to threaten disclosing his personal/real-life information. Derekk then bluntly tells Satan that he has grown out playing World of Warcraft, and has become matured of social barriers. Above all, he exclaims that this match will finally prove that Derekk is indeed a respective man. 
- After the match, no man is better from the other, but respect has been earned from the two.

7. Meaning of Life - The Suicidal Phase
*The Demon Seed def. Michael Christie*

6. Primal Fury
*Dr. Donald M. (w/ an elephant) def. Dr. Pete A. (w/ animal rights activists)*
[Lumberjack Match on the Wild]

5. The True Communicators
*Team Marketing Management (Fashion Police, Zeb Zamora, and Annie Castillo) def. Team Communication Studies (Carl Fiagaro, Curt Russell, and Billie O'Lassie)*
[6-Man Tag Team Match]

4. Liberals vs. Conservatives III
*A-Noy (Lib) def. B-Nay (Conserv)*

3. LGBTQ Wars
*Dr. D def. Z God, and The Artist*
[Triple Threat Match]

2. Smark Wars V
*Team Bleacher Report (Ed Norrington and Jessie Filgree) def. Team Wrestling Forum (thegreatone and CENAPUNKFAN_91)*
[Tag Team Match]

1. Brotherly Love
*Michael Christie fought Sloppy Joe into a no contest*​


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlemania 9*

*WWF Championship Match* (180:00)
Hulk Hogan def. Yokozuna​


----------



## Michael Christie

WCW Revenge 

Date: May 30, 2004
Venue: Philips Arena in Atlanta, Georgia
Running Time: 180 minutes
Tagline: _The Competition is Back for One Night Only!_

8. *Sting def. The Undertaker* (36 min)
- Sting returns to the WWE for one night only.

7. 20-Man over the top rope Battle Royale (9 min)
*Winner: Diamond Dallas Page by last eliminating Lex Luger*

6. World Heavyweight Championship
*Chris Benoit (c) def. Ric Flair* (14 min)

5. Cruiserweight Championship
*Chavo Guerrero (c) def. Dean Malenko* (4 min)

4. *Evolution (Triple H, Randy Orton, and Batista) def. nWo (Hollywood Hogan, Kevin Nash, and Scott Hall) via disqualification* (16 min)
[6-Man Tag Team Match]
- The referee caught Hogan using his belt hitting Orton. 
- After the match, several other members of the nWo come out to help the three, and end up standing tall in the ring, as Evolution flees.

3. United States Championship
*Booker T def. John Cena (c)* (13 min)

2. *John "Bradshaw" Layfield def. Ron Simmons* (6 min)

1. *Eddie Guerrero def. Rey Mysterio* (10 min)​


----------



## Yosihait

*Armageddon 2007- The Most Devastating Wars Are Fought Over Championship Gold.*

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Rey Mysterio (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Randy Orton def. Triple H (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. MVP (11 minutes)

*Flair's career on the line*
Ric Flair def. Batista (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
CM Punk def. Jeff Hardy (13 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. Mr. Kennedy (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. Jesse and Festus (9 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Edge (20 minutes)



*Royal Rumble 2008- Get Ready to RUMBLE!*

*Singles match*
Evan Bourne def. James Gibson (7 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. Jeff Hardy (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. Mark Henry and Snitsky (6 minutes)

*Last Man Standing match, WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Umaga (20 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match, Flair's career on the line*
Ric Flair won after last eliminating Mick Foley (51 minutes)



*No Way Out 2008- Money VS Player*

*Singles match*
Randy Orton def. Jeff Hardy (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Evan Bourne def. John Morrison (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
CM Punk and Colt Cabana fought to no contest (6 minutes)

*Tag Team match, Flair's career on the line*
Ric Flair and The Undertaker def. Edge and Umaga (16 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Elijah Burke (c) def. Chris Jericho (13 minutes)- *Randy Orton costs Jericho the match.*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (c) def. Chavo Guerrero and Rey Mysterio (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. MVP (18 minutes)



*Wrestlemania 24- To Be The Man*

*Money in the Bank*
John Morrison def. Mr. Kennedy, Carlito, MVP, Cody Rhodes, Kofi Kingston (14 minutes)

*Belfest Brawl*
John Cena def. Finlay (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Randy Orton (10 minutes)

*Dog Collar match*
CM Punk def. Colt Cabana (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Edge (16 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship, Floyd "Money" Mayweather is the guest enforcer*
Evan Bourne def. Elijah Burke (c) (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team def. The Hooligans (c) (12 minutes)

*WWE Championship, Title vs Career*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Ric Flair (25 minutes)


----------



## BackBone2

*Royal Rumble (2008)*

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton

*Tag team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Miz and John Morrison (c) vs. Jesse & Festus

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge (c) vs. Batista

*Singles match for the Women's Championship*
Beth Phoenix (c) vs. Mickie James

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Mr. Kennedy (c) vs. Jeff Hardy

*30 Man Royal Rumble match*
John Cena last eliminated Triple H to win the 2008 Royal Rumble


----------



## BackBone2

*No Way Out (2008)*

*SmackDown! Elimination Chamber match for the Number One Contendership for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista vs. The Undertaker vs. Mark Henry vs. Big Daddy V vs. The Great Khali vs. Finlay

*Singles match for the Women's Championship*
Beth Phoenix (c) vs. Ashley Massaro

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge (c) vs. Rey Mysterio

*Singles match*
John Cena vs. Randy Orton

*Raw Elimination Chamber match for the WWE Championship*
Mr. Kennedy (c) vs. Triple H vs. Jeff Hardy vs. John Bradshaw Layfield vs. Chris Jericho vs. Umaga


*WrestleMania XXIV (2008)*

*Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) vs. John Bradshaw Layfield

*Money in the Bank Ladder match*
John Morrison vs. CM Punk vs. The Miz vs. Carlito vs. Jeff Hardy vs. MVP vs. Matt Hardy vs. Kane

*Tag team match*
Maria and Ashley vs. Beth Phoenix and Melina (with Santino)

*Fatal four way match for the WWE Championship*
Mr. Kennedy (c) vs. Triple H vs. Randy Orton vs. John Cena

*Tag team match for the World Tag Team Championship*
Hardcore Holly and Cody Rhodes (c) vs. The World's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas)

*Singles match*
Batista vs. Umaga

*Career Threatening match*
Shawn Michaels vs. Ric Flair

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge (c) vs. The Undertaker


----------



## Yosihait

*Backlash 2008- Every Action Deserves a Fierce and Aggressive Reaction*

*Singles match*
John Cena def. MVP (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
CM Punk def. Mr. Kennedy (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Cody Rhodes (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Carlito (13 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Evan Bourne (c) def. Kofi Kingston (15 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Randy Orton and Edge (16 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Batista (19 minutes)



*Judgment Day 2008- Mission: Destiny!*

*Singles match*
Triple H def. Mr. Kennedy (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
CM Punk def. Kane (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. MVP (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Edge (15 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Evan Bourne (c) def. Randy Orton (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Santino Marella and Carlito (14 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. John Cena (21 minutes)



*King of the Ring 2008- The King of Degenerates*

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Cody Rhodes (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Kofi Kingston (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
MVP def. Finlay (11 minutes)

*King of the Ring finals*
CM Punk def. Carlito (12 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Evan Bourne (c) def. Edge (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. The Hardy Boys (13 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Triple H (17 minutes)



*Vengeance 2008- You Know My Name*

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Carlito (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
MVP def. Umaga (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Jeff Hardy (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
CM Punk def. John Cena (16 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Evan Bourne (c) def. Finaly (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Mr. Kennedy (17 minutes)


----------



## BackBone2

*Backlash (2008)*

*Singles match*
Mr. Kennedy vs. Triple H

*Singles match*
Big Show vs. MVP

*Tag team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder (c) vs. Jesse & Festus

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Triple H

*Singles match*
John Cena vs. John Bradshaw Layfield

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
MVP (c) vs. Matt Hardy

*Singles match for the Women's Championship*
Beth Phoenix (c) vs. Mickie James

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker (c) vs. Edge


*Judgment Day (2008)*

*Tag team match for the World Tag Team Championship*
John Morrison & The Miz (c) vs. The World's Greatest Tag Team (face)

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
Matt Hardy (c) vs. MVP

*Singles match*
Carlito vs. Mr. Kennedy

*Ladder match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker (c) vs. Edge

*Triple threat match*
CM Punk vs. Kane vs. Chavo Guerrero

*Singles match*
Batista vs. Chris Jericho

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton vs. Triple H


----------



## warriorspassions

Hello! I bought the transmission for WWE WrestleMania 29 taking place 07/04/2013 at Madison Square Garden and I would like to share it by streaming video to other people. The transmission will be online in HD quality.
*Or ask for free?*
Of course! The only thing you have to do its part to fill in a simple questionnaire (for free, you will not pay anything like the other sites), and download link for the transmission of the gala WWE.
*What you need?*
High-speed Internet access (for HD)
Web browser or Windows Media Player (at least version 9.0)
*What am I going with this?*
For every Your complete a survey I have about $ 0.05 which will allow me the reimbursement rate (PPV price is $ 69!)

I can split the signal to the other so I decided to use it.
Transmission of WrestleMania 29 will start half an hour before the scheduled transmission. If you could not get the link, or you have to pay for it send me a message with what country you are, and I'll try to customize the products that you can watch WrestleMania 29 for free.

The survey is the need to protect the transmission against unwanted intruders 
*Link to broadcast:*warriorspassion.blogspot.com/

Feel!


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 2008- The Biggest Blockbuster of the Summer!*

*Singles match*
MVP def. Carlito (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Batista (6 minutes)

*Singles match*
Jeff Hardy def. John Cena (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
CM Punk def. Edge (16 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Evan Bourne (c) def. Chris Jericho (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Glamarella (7 minutes)

*WWE Championship, MITB cashing*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. John Morrison (20 minutes)


*Unforgiven 2008- Fly to the Sky*

*Singles match*
Cody Rhodes def. Kofi Kingston (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Finlay (13 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Miz and John Morrison def. The Hardy Boys (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
CM Punk def. MVP (16 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Evan Bourne (c) def. Brian Kendrick (14 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Cryme Tyme (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Rey Mysterio (21 minutes)



*No Mercy 2008- The War Goes On*

*Tag Team match*
The Miz and John Morrison def. Rey Mysterio and Batista (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Jack Swagger def. Kofi Kingston (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Matt Hardy def. Brian Kendrick (10 minutes)

*Fatal Four Way*
The Undertaker def. CM Punk, MVP and Triple H (14 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Evan Bourne (c) def. Kane (7 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. The Colons (10 minutes)

*Ladder match, WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Chris Jericho (22 minutes)



*Survivor Series 2008- Coming Home*

*4 on 4 eliminations match*
*Team Cena* (John Cena, MVP and Cryme Tyme) def. *Team Orton* (Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Edge and Brian Kendrick) (18 minutes)

*Singles match*
Jack Swagger def. Ron Killings (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
CM Punk def. Rey Mysterio (15 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship, Tournament Finals*
Chris Jericho def. William Regal (16 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. The Miz and John Morrison (13 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. The Undertaker (20 minutes)


----------



## Michael Christie

Wrestlewar

Date: April 14, 2013
Organizers: World Wrestling Entertainment, Total Nonstop Action Wrestling
Venue: Madison Square Garden, New York City
Attendance: 20,000
Theme: WWE vs. TNA
Event Type: Interpromotional Stage Show
Campaign: To show that both wrestling companies are practicing a fair and friendly competition
Continuity: Annual 
Duration: 180 min

Tagline: _The Future Is Now_

8. WWE Champion vs. TNA World Champion
*John Cena def. Bully Ray* (21 min)
- The Aces & 8's are not involved in this match.

7. Divas Champion vs. Knockouts Champion
*Kaitlyn def. Velvet Sky* (4 min)

6. WWE Tag Team Champions vs. TNA Tag Team Champions
*The Wet Dream Team (Bobby Roode and Austin Aries) def. Team Hell No (Kane and Daniel Bryan)* (13 min)
[Tag Team Match]

5. Brogue Kick vs. Brogue Kick
*Sheamus def. Matt Morgan* (7 min)

4. Offense vs. Defense
*The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns) def. Team TNA (Samoa Joe, Magnus, and James Storm)* (15 min)
[6-Man Tag Team Match)

3. The Showoff/World Heavyweight Champion vs. The Charismatic Enigma 
*Dolph Ziggler def. Jeff Hardy* (18 min)
- Ziggler wins clean.

2. Intercontinental Champion vs. Contender vs. X-Division Champion vs. Contender
*Wade Barrett def. The Miz, Kenny King, and Petey Williams* (12 min)
[Fatal-4-Way Match]

1. Ankle Lock vs. Ankle Lock 
*Kurt Angle def. Jack Swagger* (16 min)

Pre-Show:
*Joseph Park and Rob Terry def. Team Rhodes Scholars (Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow)*
[Tag Team Match]​


----------



## BackBone2

*WWE WrestleMania 29 NY | NJ (2013)*

*Six Man Tag Team match *
Randy Orton and WWE Tag Team Champions Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane) vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns)

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
Antonio Cesaro (c) vs. Kofi Kingston

*Eight Diva tag team match*
Kaitlyn, Alicia Fox and The Funkadactyls vs. Tamina, A.J Lee and The Bella Twins

*Fatal four way match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. Jack Swagger vs. Chris Jericho vs. Dolph Ziggler (cashes in MITB at the event; first person to cash in with more than 1 person within the match)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker vs. CM Punk

*Singles match for the Intercontinental Championhip*
Wade Barrett (c) vs. Sheamus 

*Hell in a Cell*
Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
The Rock (c) vs. John Cena


----------



## Yosihait

*Armageddon 2008- The End is only the beginning*

*Tag Team match*
The Hardy Boys def. Cody Rhodes and Ted Dibiase (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Rey Mysterio def. Mike Knox (6 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
John Morrison and the Miz def. Cryme Tyme (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Jack Swagger def. The Hurricane (7 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Carlito (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Rated RKO (11 minutes)

*Elimination Chamber, WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. The Undertaker, John Cena, Batista, MVP and CM Punk (27 minutes)



*Royal Rumble 2009- Motor City Mayhem*

*Singles match*
Jack Swagger def. James Yun (8 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Goldust (10 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Ron Killings and Kofi Kingston (13 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Edge (19 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match*
CM Punk won by last eliminating Triple H (59 minutes)



*No Way Out 2009- The Viper Strikes*

*Tag Team match*
The Hardy Boys def. John Morrison and the Miz (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dolph Ziggler def. MVP (9 minutes)- *Jack Swagger costs MVP the match.*

*Singles match*
Naofumi Yamamoto (Yoshi Tatsu) def. Brian Kendrick (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Shane McMahon (17 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Triple H (14 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) def. Edge and Christian (16 minutes)- *The Hardy Boys cost E&C the match.*

*WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Randy Orton (18 minutes)



*Wrestlemania 25- Meet Your Maker!*

*Six-Man Mayhem*
Dolph Ziggler def. Naofumi Yamamoto, Brian Kendrick, Kofi Kingston, James Gibson, & Evan Bourne (11 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Colons def. John Morrison and the Miz (8 minutes)- *Post match, Morrison turns face on the Miz.*

*Singles match*
MVP def. Jack Swagger (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. John Cena (23 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Ricky Steamboat (w/Ric Flair) (13 minutes)

*TLC match, WWE Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian def. The World's Greatest Tag Team (c) and the Hardy Boys (24 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk def. Shawn Michaels (c) (25 minutes)


----------



## BackBone2

*One Night Stand: Extreme Rules (2008) *

*Falls Count Anywhere match*
Rey Mysterio vs. Vladimir Kozlov

*Two out of three falls match for the United States Championship*
Matt Hardy (c) vs. MVP

*Tag team ladder match for the World Tag Team Championship*
John Morrison and The Miz (c) vs. Cryme Tyme (Shad & GTG)

*Last man standing match*
Big Show vs. Kane

*Steel Cage match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge (c) vs. Batista

* No Disqualification match for the Women's Championship*
Beth Phoenix (c) vs. Mickie James

*No Holds Barred match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Triple H


----------



## Yosihait

*Backlash 2009- For Whom the Bell Tolls*

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. The Miz (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dolph Ziggler def. Kofi Kingston (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Brian Kendrick (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels def. Ricky Steamboat (19 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Carlito (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian (c) def. The World's Greatest Tag Team (18 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. The Undertaker (21 minutes)



*Judgment Day 2009- The Law of the Jungle*

*Singles match*
Dolph Ziggler def. Naofumi Yamamoto (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
MVP def. Umaga (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kofi Kingston def. Brian Kendrick (10 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
John Cena and John Morrison def. The World's Greatest Tag Team (13 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Rey Mysterio (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian (c) def. The Hardy Boys (16 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Batista (20 minutes)



*King of the Ring 2009- Don't Believe if you don't want to*

*Tag Team match*
The Hardy Boys def. The World's Greatest Tag Team (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kofi Kingston def. Jack Swagger (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena def. The Big Show (11 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
Dolph Ziggler def. Rey Mysterio (12 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Evan Bourne (14 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Colons def. Edge and Christian (c)(15 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. John Morrison (21 minutes)



*Vengeance 2009- Go Masqueraded*

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Shelton Benjamin (8 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Hardy Boys def. The Hart Dynasty (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dolph Ziggler def. John Morrison (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Christian def. Randy Orton (14 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. MVP (16 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Colons (c) def. Cryme Tyme (10 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Rey Mysterio (23 minutes)


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 2009- The Biggest Event of the Summer!*

*Singles match*
Christian def. Kane (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena def. William Regal (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Jack Swagger (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dolph Ziggler def. MVP (13 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Randy Orton (17 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship, Titles vs the Career of the loser*
The Colons (c) def. The Hardy Boys (14 minutes)- *Jeff Hardy is pinned and is fired.*

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Shawn Michaels (22 minutes)- *Post match, The Undertaker attacks Punk.*



*Unforgiven 2009- The Scar will Remain Forever*

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Jack Swagger (6 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dolph Ziggler def. Matt Hardy (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dos Caras Jr. def. Kofi Kingston (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Christian def. Shawn Michaels (19 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. William Regal (15 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Colons (c) def. Mark Henry and MVP (12 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. The Undertaker (20 minutes)



*No Mercy 2008- The Charisma of the Promotion*

*Singles match*
Shelton Benjamin def. Matt Hardy (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dos Caras Jr. def. MVP (7 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Undertaker and Shawn Michaels def. Jack Swagger and The Miz (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dolph Ziggler def. John Cena (11 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. John Morrison (16 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Colons (c) def. Batista and Rey Mysterio (10 minutes)- *Batista turns on Rey after the match*

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Christian (22 minutes)



*Survivor Series 2009- The Saint is a Sinner*

*Singles match*
Low Ki def. Shelton Benjamin (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Naofumi Yamamoto def. Jack Swagger (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Batista def. Rey Mysterio by KO (3 minutes)

*4 on 4 Survivor Series match*
*Team Morrison* (John Morrison, MVP, Ron Killings and Evan Bourne) def. The Legacy (Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Ted Dibiase and Dos Caras Jr.) (20 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Kane (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Colons (c) def. Chavo Guerrero and Matt Hardy (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship, Elimination Chamber match*
CM Punk (c) def. Christian, John Cena, Dolph Ziggler, The Undertaker and Shawn Michaels (30 minutes)


----------



## BackBone2

*The Great American Bash (2006)*

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Mr. Kennedy

*Tag team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Paul London and Brian Kendrick (c) vs. The King's Court (Sir Finlay and Sir William Regal)

*Casket match*
The Undertaker vs. The Great Khali (with Daivari)

*Tag team Bra and Panties match*
Michelle McCool and Kristal vs. Jillian and Ashley

*Singles match for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Gregory Helms (c) vs. Funaki

*Tag team match*
Matt Hardy and Tatanka vs. The Pitbulls

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio (c) vs. King Booker (with Queen Sharmell)

*Single match - 'The return of the Animal'*
Batista vs. Mark Henry


----------



## BackBone2

*No Mercy (2006)*

*Singles match*
Matt Hardy vs. Gregory Helms

*Singles match*
Batista vs. Finlay

*Tag team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Paul London and Brian Kendrick vs. La Resistance (Sylvan and Rene Dupree)

*Singles match*
Tatanka vs. Jobber

*Singles match*
Ashley vs. Michelle McCool

*Singles match*
MVP vs. Vito

*Singles match - Number One Contender's match*
The Undertaker vs. Chris Benoit

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
King Booker (c) (with Queen Sharmell) vs. Bobby Lashley


----------



## Yosihait

*Armageddon 2009- TLC!*

*Singles match*
Low Ki def. MVP (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Christian def. Shelton Benjamin (18 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dolph Ziggler def. The Undertaker (13 minutes)- *Shawn Michaels costs Taker the match.*

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Batista (16 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. John Morrison (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Colons (c) def. Rey Mysterio and Dos Caras Jr. (8 minutes)

*WWE Championship, TLC Match*
CM Punk (c) def. Shawn Michaels (23 minutes)- *Undertaker costs Michaels the match.*



*Royal Rumble 2010- I Am The One*

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Christian (11 minutes)- *The returning Edge costs Christian the match.*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Colons (c) def. Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder (10 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Low Ki (18 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match*
John Cena won after last eliminating Edge (53 minutes)



*No Way Out 2010- The last stop...*

*Singles match*
Naofumi Yamamoto def. Low Ki (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dos Caras Jr. def. Evan Bourne (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dolph Ziggler def. MVP (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena and Christian def. Big Show and Edge (14 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) def. Sheamus (16 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Colons (c) def. Chavo Guerrero and Kofi Kingston (12 minutes)

*WWE Championship, Fatal Four Way*
CM Punk (c) def. John Morrison, The Undertaker and Shawn Michaels (18 minutes)



*Wrestlemania 26- It's Our Time!*

*Six Men's Mayhem*
Dos Caras, Jr. def. Low Ki, Evan Bourne, Kofi Kingston, MVP, & Naofumi Yamamoto (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Shelton Benjamin (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Bryan Danielson def. Rey Mysterio (13 minutes)

*Streak vs Career*
The Undertaker def. Shawn Michaels (24 minutes)

*Steel Cage match*
Christian def. Edge (14 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler def. Chris Jericho (c) (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty (w/ Hart Family) def. The Colons (c) (7 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. John Cena (22 minutes)


----------



## nevereveragainu

wrestlemania 18

Scott Hall vs The Rock

Kevin Nash v Kane

DDP vs RVD vs Booker T

Tag titles
Dudleys vs Impact Players

Hardcore and Cruiserweight title Unification
Taijiri vs Maven

Undertaker vs Edge, not kidding

Hell In A Cell for the Undisputed Title
Triple H vs Jericho


----------



## NO!

*Royal Rumble 2003*

*Royal Rumble Qualification Match* (6:30)
Brock Lesnar def. Big Show (w/ Paul Heyman)

*Tables Match for the Tag Team Titles* (10:00)
Dudley Boyz def. William Regal & Lance Storm

*Women's Title Match* (9:00)
Trish Stratus def. Lita

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (18:00)
Triple H def. The Undertaker

*WWE Championship Match* (20:00)
Kurt Angle def. Chris Benoit

*Royal Rumble Match* (50:00)
Brock Lesnar wins.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Wrestlemania 29: 

Main event. Streak:
The Rock vs The Undertaker: Taker wins

2. Wwe championship: the final encounter:
John Cena vs Cm Punk: Cena wins

3. Brock lesnar vs Ryback: lesnar wins

4. Fatal 4 way WHC: 
Zolph ziggler vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio: Ziggler wins

5. Shield vs HHH/Outlaws: shield win

6. Kane vs Daniel Bryan: Kane wins

7. MITB match. Chris Jericho vs Daniel Bryan vs Fandango vs wade Barrett vs Cesaro vs Mark Henry vs Miz


----------



## NO!

*Royal Rumble 2004*

*Cruiserweight Title Match* (8:00)
Rey Mysterio def. Jamie Noble

*Tables Match for the World Tag Team Titles* (9:00)
Evolution (Ric Flair & Batista) def. Dudley Boyz

Eddie Guerrero def. Chavo Guerrero (10:00)

*WWE Championship Match* (7:30)
Brock Lesnar def. Rikishi 

*Street Fight for the World Heavyweight Title* (22:00)
Triple H def. Shawn Michaels

*Royal Rumble Match*
Chris Benoit wins by eliminating Kane.



*No Way Out 2004*

*Cruiserweight Title Match* (17:21)
Chavo Guerrero def. Rey Mysterio

Hardcore Holly def. Rhyno (7:00)

*Tag Team Title Match* (10:00)
Basham Brothers def. APA

*Number One Contender's Match* (10:00)
Jamie Noble def. Billy Kidman

*Triple Threat for a shot at the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania* (15:00)
Kurt Angle def. Big Show vs. John Cena

*WWE Championship Match* (30:00)
Eddie Guerrero def. Brock Lesnar


*I'd probably be able to make a better card for No Way Out if I could find the WWE roster for 2004. Unfortunately, the only page I could find that has the entire roster from that year doesn't load for me.*


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlemania XX*

Christian def. Chris Jericho (15:00)

*TLC Match for the World Tag Team Titles* (17:00)
Batista & Ric Flair def. RVD & Booker T vs. Dudley Boyz

*United States Title Match* (8:00)
John Cena def. Big Show

*Hardcore Match for the Intercontinental Title* (20:00)
Randy Orton def. Mick Foley

*Hair vs. Title* (8:00)
Victoria def. Molly Holly

The Rock def. Brock Lesnar (18:00)

*6 Pack Challenge for the Cruiserweight Title* (14:00)
Chavo Guerrero def. Rey Mysterio vs. Tajiri vs. Jamie Noble vs. Billy Kidman vs. Ultimo Dragon

*Streak Match* (12:00)
The Undertaker def. Goldberg

*WWE Championship Match* (21:33)
Eddie Guerrero def. Kurt Angle

*Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Title* (24:47)
Chris Benoit def. Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## tducey

Wrestlemania 4 Title Tournament

Increase the field to 16 wrestlers (Add Brutus Beefcake and The Honky Tonk Man to the tourney) and have Hulk and Andre in the 1st round.

Hulk vs. Andre: Double DQ
Ted Dibiase vs. Brutus Beefcake: Ted Dibiase
Don Muraco vs. Butch Reed: Don Muraco
One Man Gang vs. Bam Bam Bigelow: One Man Gang
Randy Savage vs. Dino Bravo: Randy
Greg Valentine vs. Ricky Steamboat: Ricky
Rick Rude vs. Jim Duggan: Rick
Jake Roberts vs. Honky Tonk Man: Jake

Ted Dibiase-Bye to 3rd round
Don Muraco vs. One Man Gang: Don
Randy Savage vs. Ricky Steamboat: Randy
Rick Rude vs. Jake Roberts: Rick

Ted Dibiase vs. Don Muraco: Ted
Randy Savage vs. Rick Rude: Randy

Ted Dibiase vs. Randy Savage: Ted


----------



## NO!

Decided to rebook Wrestlemania 29. Obviously by looking at this card, I would've done things differently during the months leading up to Wrestlemania.

*Opener: Intercontinental Title Match*
Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. Antonio Cesaro

*3 on 3 Street Fight*
The Shield vs. Ryback, Sheamus, & Randy Orton

*Triple Threat Match for the United States Title*
Wade Barrett (c) vs. Christian vs. Kofi Kingston

Dolph Ziggler vs. Chris Jericho

*World Heavyweight Title Match*
Jack Swagger (c) vs. Daniel Bryan (Rumble winner)

*Triple Threat Ladder Match for the Tag Team Titles*
Rhodes Scholars (c) vs. Usos vs. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara

*Women's Title Match*
Natalya (c) (heel) vs. AJ Lee

*First time ever at Wrestlemania*
The Rock vs. Triple H

*Streak Match: Undertaker's career on the line*
The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (undefeated since his return)

*WWE Championship Match*
John Cena (c) vs. CM Punk


----------



## NO!

*Backlash 2003*

*Smackdown Tag Team Title Match* (15:00)
Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin def. Los Guerreros

Sean O'Haire def. Rikishi (7:00)

*Women's Title Match* (8:00)
Trish Stratus def. Jazz

*Ladder Match for the Raw Tag Team Titles* (15:00)
Dudley Boyz def. RVD & Kane

*Undisputed WWE Championship Match* (20:00)
Brock Lesnar def. Chris Benoit

*Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Title* (24:00)
Triple H def. Shawn Michaels vs. Chris Jericho

*Main Event* (13:00)
Goldberg def. The Rock



*Judgment Day 2003*

*6 Man Tag Team Match* (10:00)
Christian, Lance Storm & William Regal def. Chris Benoit, Rhyno & Booker T

*Intercontinental Title Match* (14:00)
Rob Van Dam def. Goldust

Sean O'Haire def. Test (7:00)

*First Blood Match* (20:00)
Chris Jericho def. Shawn Michaels

*Smackdown Tag Team Title Match* (15:00)
World's Greatest Tag Team def. Eddie Guerrero & Tajiri

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (17:00)
John Cena def. Triple H by DQ

*Stretcher Match for the WWE Undisputed Championship* (15:27)
Brock Lesnar def. Big Show


----------



## NO!

*Badd Blood 2003*

*Tables Match for the Raw Tag Team Titles* (10:00)
Dudley Boyz def. Lance Storm & William Regal

*Women's Title Match* (9:00)
Molly Holly def. Trish Stratus

*Fatal 4 Way for the Intercontinental Championship* (17:00)
RVD def. Christian vs. Kane vs. Goldust

Goldberg def. Chris Jericho (10:55)

**Steve Austin and Eric Bischoff segment**

Booker T def. Ric Flair (14:00)

*Hell in a Cell Match for the World Heavyweight Title* (35:00)
Triple H def. Shawn Michaels



*Vengeance 2003*

Chris Benoit def. Eddie Guerrero (22:00)

*6 Pack Challenge for the Cruiserweight Title* (9:30)
Matt Hardy def. Paul London vs. Jamie Noble vs. Tajiri vs. Brian Kendrick vs. Chavo Guerrero

*Smackdown Tag Team Title Match* (15:00)
World's Greatest Tag Team def. Rey Mysterio & Billy Kidman

The Undertaker def. John Cena (16:02)

*Old School Match: Anything Goes* (8:00)
APA def. New Age Outlaws

*No DQ Triple Threat Match for the Undisputed WWE Championship* (17:00)
Brock Lesnar def. Big Show vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## NO!

*Summerslam 2003*

*Cruiserweight Title Match* (9:00)
Rey Mysterio def. Matt Hardy

*Intercontinental Title Match* (13:00)
Christian def. RVD

*TLC Match for the Raw Tag Team Titles* (16:00)
Booker T & Goldust def. Dudley Boyz vs. Lance Storm & William Regal

*Fatal 4 Way for the United States Title* (10:00)
Eddie Guerrero def. Chris Benoit vs. Tajiri vs. Rhyno

*Women's Title Match* (8:30)
Molly Holly def. Lita

*Undisputed WWE Championship Match* (21:00)
Kurt Angle def. Brock Lesnar

*Elimination Chamber Match for the World Heavyweight Title* (23:00)
Triple H def. Goldberg vs. Undertaker vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Shawn Michaels


----------



## Yosihait

*Backlash 2010- Time to Shine*

*Singles match*
Christian def. Shelton Benjamin (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
Low Ki def. MVP (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Edge def. John Cena (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Bryan Danielson def. Chris Jericho (20 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Rey Mysterio (16 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty (c) def. ShoMiz (8 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. John Morrison (26 minutes)



*Judgment Day 2010- Over the Limit!*

*Singles match*
Ron Killings def. Kane (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Bryan Danielson def. Chavo Guerrero (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dos Caras Jr. def. MVP (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Cody Rhodes (13 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Ron Killings (9 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty (c) def. Chris Jericho and the Miz (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Christian, Edge and John Cena (22 minutes)



*King of the Ring 2010- Straight Edge King*

*Singles match*
Kofi Kingston def. Dos Caras Jr. (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Sheamus (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Bryan Danielson def. The Miz (6 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Evan Bourne (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty (c) def. The Usos (9 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
Zack Ryder def. Edge (16 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Christian (17 minutes)



*Vengenace 2010- Best in the World*

*Singles match*
Edge def. John Cena (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Zack Ryder def. Sheamus (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Ted Dibiase Jr. (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Bryan Danielson def. Low Ki (23 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Kofi Kingston (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty (c) def. Matt Hardy and Christian (8 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Chris Jericho (26 minutes)


----------



## batberg

NO! said:


> *World Heavyweight Title Match* (17:00)
> John Cena def. Triple H by DQ


But Cena was on Smackdown and Vince was busy proving his superiority by having HHH bury WCW stars. It wouldn't have happened under any logical circumstance.


----------



## THE BWO HAVE POSSESSION OF ME

*The Rebooking of A Couple Streak Matches.*

*WM 13* - vs. Vader (First Blood Match, shades of what happened at Final Four)

*WM 15* - vs. Mankind (Hell In A Cell Match) (Big Show and Boss Man face each other)

*WM 18* - vs. "Stone Cold" Steve Austin (Scott Hall and Ric Flair also face each other)

*WM 19* - vs. Eddie Guerrero (A-Train & Big Show replace the Los Guerreros in the 4 way tag and the opener - Mysterio/Hardy - is changed into a triple threat to include Chavo)

*WM 20* - vs. Goldberg (Lesnar takes on Austin and Kane has his last encounter with Shane in an "I Quit" Match)

*WM 21* - vs. Kurt Angle (Shawn takes on Eddie, Rey takes on Orlando for the US title & Orton is included in the main event hence a triple threat)

*WM 22* - vs. Chris Benoit (for the US Championship) (JBL & Mark Henry partake in some filler crap)

*WM 28* - vs. Chris Jericho (Punk faces The Game for the title and finally gets that deserved win over him)

*WM29* - vs. Brock Lesnar (Trips teams up with Shorteamus to take on The Shield, who also have Brad Maddox on their team to even out the offenses, and Punk is included in the main event, which means ANOTHER triple threat )


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Wrestlemania 29*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena vs The Rock(c)
*Winner:* John Cena (19:30)

*Singles Match*
CM Punk vs Triple H
*Winner:* CM Punk (20:07)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Jack Swagger vs Alberto Del Rio(c)
*Winner:* Alberto Del Rio (12:14)

*No Holds Barred Match*
The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar
*Winner:* The Undertaker (21:29)

*Singles Match*
Chris Jericho vs Fandango
*Winner:* Fandango (10:30)

*WWE Tag Team Championship 6 Man Tag Team Match*
The Shield vs Kane, Daniel Bryan & Sheamus
*Winners:* The Shield (11:33)

*Triple Threat Match*
Mark Henry vs Ryback vs The Big Show
*Winner:* Ryback (8:08)

*Singles Match*
Dolph Ziggler vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (12:12)

*8 Man WWE United States/Intercontinental Championship Ladder Match*
Antonio Cesaro(c) vs Wade Barrett vs The Miz vs Kofi Kingston vs Cody Rhodes vs Damien Sandow vs R-Truth vs Christian
*Winner:* Antonio Cesaro (11:10) (Cesaro grabs both titles)

*WWE Youtube Pre-Show*
*WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee vs Kaitlyn(c)
*Winner:* Kaitlyn (6:10)

*20 Man Over The Top Rope Battle Royal*
Alex Riley vs Zack Ryder vs Santino Marella vs Brodus Clay vs Justin Gabriel vs Tensai vs Heath Slater vs Jinder Mahal vs Drew McIntyre vs William Regal vs Ted DiBiase vs Epico vs Primo vs Great Khali vs Titus O'Neil vs Darren Young vs Jimmy Uso vs Jey Uso vs Yoshi Tatsu vs JTG
*Final 6:* Brodus Clay, William Regal, Heath Slater, Titus O'Neil, Justin Gabriel & Zack Ryder
*Winner:* Brodus Clay (8:09)


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 2010- Beware of the Dragon*

*Singles match*
Sheamus def. Naofumi Yamamoto (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Zack Ryder def. Justin Gabriel (12 minutes)

*Battle Royal for the #1 contendership*
Low Ki def. John Cena, John Morrison, Edge, Christian and Chris Jericho (15 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) def. John Morrison (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty (c) def. Rey Mysterio and Dos Caras Jr. (10 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Bryan Danielson (30 minutes)



*Unforgiven 2010- The Way of the Warrior*

*Singles match*
Zack Ryder def. Christian (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Sheamus def. Kofi Kingston (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Justin Gabriel def. Heath Slater (8 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Edge and Bryan Danielson def. John Cena and Chris Jericho (14 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Ron Killings (10 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty (c) def. Cody Rhodes and Drew McIntyre (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Low Ki (24 minutes)



*No Mercy 2010- You Need Your Bragging Rights*

*Singles match*
Bryan Danielson def. John Morrison (14 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Nexus (Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel) def. The Usos (6 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Cena def. Kane (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Edge def. Low Ki (16 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Dos Caras Jr. (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty (c) def. Rey Mysterio and Kofi Kingston (10 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Zack Ryder (17 minutes)



*Survivor Series 2010- To Hell and Back*

*Singles match*
Dos Caras Jr. def. Evan Bourne (11 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Nexus (Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel) def. Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov (5 minutes)

*Singles match*
Incoginto def. Naofumi Yamamoto (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Zack Ryder def. Ted Dibiase (12 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) def. MVP (14 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty (c) def. Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks (8 minutes)

*Elimination Chamber, WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. John Cena, Edge, Low Ki, Bryan Danielson and John Morrison (31 minutes)


----------



## Yosihait

*Armageddon 2010- Your Last Shot*

*Singles match*
Evan Bourne def. Incoginto (9 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Nexus def. Cody Rhodes and Randy Orton (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
Zack Ryder def. Dos Caras Jr. (12 minutes)

*Fatal Four Way*
John Morrison def. Sheamus, Bryan Danielson and Edge (18 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Kofi Kingston and Jack Swagger (15 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty (c) def. Ted Dibiase and Joe Henning (8 minutes)

*WWE Championship, TLC match*
CM Punk (c) def. John Cena (23 minutes)



*Royal Rumble 2011- The Biggest Royal Rumble in History*

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) def. William Regal (17 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty (c) def. Sheamus and Wade Barrett (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Diesel (18 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match*
Edge won last eliminating Bryan Danielson (69 minutes)



*No Way Out 2011- Behave nicely*

*Singles match*
Incoginto def. Kofi Kingston (10 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Nexus def. Dos Caras Jr. and Rey Mysterio (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Evan Bourne (12 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Edge and Zack Ryder def. Sheamus and Wade Barrett (14 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Bryan Danielson (15 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty (c) def. The Miz and Alex Riley (9 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Ron Killings (21 minutes)



*Wrestlemania 27- The Greatest Generation*

*Six Men Mayhem*
Mistico def. Incoginto, Cody Rhodes, Naofumi Yamamoto, Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Bryan Danielson def. Dos Caras Jr (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Christian (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. The Rock (24 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Zack Ryder (w/Snooki) def. Dolph Ziggler (c) (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Nexus def. The Hart Dynasty (c) (10 minutes)

*WWE Championship* 
CM Punk (c) def. Edge (21 minutes)


----------



## Yosihait

*Backlash 2011- Stop with the nonsense*

*Loser Leaves WWE*
Tyson Kidd def. David Hart Smith (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kofi Kingston def. Incoginto (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dos Caras Jr. def. Evan Bourne (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Bryan Danielson def. Christian (20 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Zack Ryder (c) def. Cody Rhodes (14 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Nexus (c) def. Mistico and Rey Mysterio (12 minutes)

*WWE Championship, Triple Threat Steel Cage match *
CM Punk (c) def. John Morrison and Ron Killings (22 minutes)



*Judgment Day 2011- Fly as high as you can*

*Singles match*
Mistico def. Tyson Kidd (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Kofi Kingston def. Chavo Guerrero (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Bryan Danielson def. Dolph Ziggler (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ron Killings def. John Morrison (13 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Zack Ryder (c) def. Wade Barrett (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Nexus (c) def. Big Show and Kane (9 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Rey Mysterio (17 minutes)



*King of the Ring 2011- Capitol Punishment*

*Singles match*
Naofumi Yamamoto def. Evan Bourne (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dolph Ziggler def. Kofi Kingston (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dos Caras Jr. def. John Morrison (12 minutes)

*King of the Ring Finals*
Bryan Danielson def. R-Truth (16 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Zack Ryder (c) def. Christian (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Nexus (c) def. Alex Riley and Ezekiel Jackson (8 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Mistico (17 minutes)



*Vengeance 2011- Gangsters Night!*

*Singles match*
Mistico def. Dolph Ziggler (11 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ron Killings def. Alex Riley (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Mark Henry def. Kane (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Bryan Danielson def. Incoginto (15 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Zack Ryder (c) def. Dos Caras Jr. (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Nexus (c) def. Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship, Punk's last match with his contract*
CM Punk (c) def. John Cena (34 minutes)


----------



## Yosihait

*Summerslam 2011- Reclaiming the Glory*

*Singles match*
Mark Henry def. Sheamus (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Incoginto def. Dos Caras Jr. (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dolph Ziggler def. Evan Borune (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Bryan Danielson def. Mistico (16 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Zack Ryder (c) def. Ron Killings (12 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Nexus (c) def. Kofi Kingston and John Morrison (10 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
John Cena def. Triple H (24 minutes)



*Unforgiven 2011- It's a Night You Will Never Forget*

*Singles match*
Dos Caras Jr. def. Alex Riley (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Bryan Danielson def. Dolph Ziggler (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Naofumi Yamamoto (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Triple H def. Ron Killings (15 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Zack Ryder (c) def. Cody Rhodes (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Nexus (c) def. Air Boom (10 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) def. Mark Henry (18 minutes)



*No Mercy 2011- Go to Hell!*

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Mistico (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ron Killings def. Naofumi Yamamoto (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dos Caras Jr. def. Alex Riley (7 minutes)

*Singles match*
Cody Rhodes def. Kofi Kingston (14 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Zack Ryder (c) def. Mark Henry (16 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Nexus (c) def. Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) def. Bryan Danielson (24 minutes)



*Survivor Series 2011- Never Before. Never Again.*

*4 on 4 elimination match*
*The Dragons* (Bryan Danielson, Alex Riley, Naofumi Yamamoto and Kofi Kingston) def. *The Truth* (Ron Killings, Incoginto, Wade Barrett and Dolph Ziggler) (22 minutes)

*Singles match*
Cody Rhodes def. Mistico (17 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship, Title vs Career*
Zack Ryder (c) def. John Morrison (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Nexus (c) def. Mason Ryan and Sheamus (6 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Rock and *CM Punk* (Mystery partner) def. John Cena and Triple H (22 minutes)


----------



## dannytaker

SummerSlam 1996

WWE Title match 
HBK(c)VS Vader (no DQ no Countout Must be a winner)

Boiler Room Brawl No.1 contenders match 

Mankind vs undertaker ( first person to get possession of the urn from Paul Bearer will be the winnner) 

stone cold vs yokozuna

owen hart vs savio vega

jerry lawler vs bret hart

goldust w/marlena vs marc mero w/sable


----------



## NO!

*Royal Rumble 2008*

*Career-threatening match* (8:00)
Ric Flair def. Chavo Guerrero

JBL def. Chris Jericho by disqualification (7:00)

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (12:34)
Edge def. Rey Mysterio

*Ladder Match for the WWE Championship* (15:00)
Randy Orton def. Jeff Hardy

*Royal Rumble Match* (51:33)
John Cena returns to win the Rumble Match


*No Way Out 2008*

*ECW Heavyweight Title Match* (10:00)
Chavo Guerrero def. CM Punk

*Elimination Chamber Match to determine the Number One Contender for the WHC* (30:00)
The Undertaker def. Batista vs. Finlay vs. MVP vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Kane

*Career-Threatening Match* (8:00)
Ric Flair def. Mr. Kennedy

*Smackdown Tag Team Title Match* (12:00)
Miz & Morrison def. London & Kendrick

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (15:00)
Edge def. Rey Mysterio

*WWE Championship Match* (14:00)
John Cena def. Randy Orton by disqualification

*Elimination Chamber Match for a shot at the WWE title at Wrestlemania* (25:00)
Triple H def. Shawn Michaels vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Chris Jericho vs. Umaga vs. JBL


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlemania 24 would've been the same. Only thing I would've changed is the Chavo squash match and the playboy match*

*Backlash 2008*

*ECW Heavyweight Title Match* (13:00)
Shelton Benjamin def. Chavo Guerrero

Chris Jericho def. Batista (7:35)

*United States Title Match* (9:00)
Matt Hardy def. MVP

*WWE Tag Team Title Match* (10:00)
Cryme Tyme def. Miz & Morrison

CM Punk def. JBL (7:10)

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (18:23)
The Undertaker def. Edge

*Fatal 4-Way for the WWE Championship* (30:00)
Triple H def. Randy Orton vs. Shawn Michaels vs. John Cena

*Jericho costs HBK the match*



*Judgment Day 2008*

*4-Way Elimination Tables Match for the WWE Tag Team Titles*
Cryme Tyme def. Miz & Morrison vs. Hardy Boyz vs. CM Punk & Kane

John Cena def. JBL (7:25)

*ECW Heavyweight Title Match* (11:00)
Shelton Benjamin def. Jack Swagger

Shawn Michaels def. Chris Jericho (15:00)

*Triple Threat Match for the Women's Title* (8:00)
Mickie James def. Beth Phoenix vs. Melina

*Street Fight for the World Heavyweight Title* (18:00)
Edge def. The Undertaker

*Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship* (21:00)
Triple H def. Randy Orton


----------



## ByTor

*Wrestlemania 22*

*Pre Show Battle Royal*
*Chris Masters* wins with an impressive double elimination of Mark Henry & Viscera. Think something like Michaels at the '96 Rumble

*1. Tag Title Match*

*Big Show/Kane (c) vs. Spirit Squad*

The two monsters are so confident in their abilities that they allow all five members of the Squad to compete. Monster miscommunication allows the male cheerleaders to hit their five man powerbomb on Kane to pick up the upset victory. They have a brief Owen/Angle-like celebration after the match before the pissed off big men put their differences aside for the moment and chokeslam all five of them. Then Show & Kane start fighting one another.

*2. Money In The Bank*
* Rob Van Dam vs. Johnny Nitro (w/ Melina & Joey Mercury) vs. Carlito vs. Booker T (w/ Sharmell) vs. Ric Flair vs. Matt Hardy*

It comes down to RVD & Book fighting for the briefcase while the other four men are wiped out on the floor after a crazy Nitro dive. RVD kicks Book off the ladder and grabs the briefcase to pick up the victory. 

I wanted to get a bunch of high flyers in this match. Book was red hot but didn't have an opponent and Flair was channelling his inner Terry Funk during this period so that's why they're in. 

*3. Grudge Match*
*Bobby Lashley vs. Finlay*

These two were involved in a Smackdown feud at the time. Nothing fancy here. The hot new prospect Lashley wins in about eight minutes with the dominator.

*4. Grudge Match*
*Chris Benoit vs. JBL*

I'd change the booking leading into the show a little here. I'd have had Orton beat Benoit for the US Title via JBL interference (Dastardly Customers gotta stick together) either at NWO or on some episode of Smackdown. 

Either guy can go over in this battle of former world champions but I'll have Benoit win because faces should generally be successful at Wrestlemania.

*5. Women's Title Match*
*Trish Stratus (c) vs. Mickie James*

The real version is one of my favorite WWF women's matches so I wouldn't change a thing. Mickie goes over here.

*6. US Title Match*
*Randy Orton (c) vs. Rey Mysterio*

I was so not into the forced Rey Mysterio world title push. His eventual title reign sucked too. I'd have still pushed Rey to an eventual world title run. I just would have been much more subtle about it. Orton was his usual jerk self leading up to this match.

Rey wins the US title with a frog splash for Eddie. 


*7. Grudge Match w/ Relaxed Rules*
*Shawn Michaels vs. Shelton Benjamin w/ Vince & Shane McMahon*

I had no desire to see Vince or Shane McMahon wrestling in 2006. Shelton would have been the perfect choice as a hired gun to take on Shawn. I was a big fan of the guy from 2003 til about the time of WM 22. He had been on the cusp of stardom a few times. A 'Mania match against a bona fide WWE legend the caliber of Michaels could have been just the thing to put him over. They could even build off their Raw classic the previous year.

This would morph into relaxed rules because of the McMahon's bullying the ref. Both guys hit a ton of crazy stuff and the McMahon's get involve when Shelton is in trouble. Michaels pulls out the win against all odds with another flash sweet chin music. 

Then from there you could either have Shelton become meaner in order to appease his McMahon benefactors or have him turn on the McMahon's and get a push as Shawn's protege.

*8. Hardcore Match*
*Edge w/ Lita vs. Mick Foley*

Another match where I wouldn't change a thing. This was my favorite match at this Wrestlemania. Edge wins via spear through flaming table. 


*9. World Title Match*
*Kurt Angle (c) vs. Undertaker*

The NWO match these guys had the prior month was my favorite WWE match of 2006 and I think it would be even more remembered had it happened on the grandest stage of them all. 

We'll say 'Taker beat Henry and Angle beat JBL at No Way Out in order to build up to this match. Or you could just have this be a rematch with the story being Undertaker can't beat Angle.

Undertaker wins the title with a triangle hold in what is hopefully another classic.

*10. WWF Title Match*
*John Cena (c) vs. Triple H*

HHH won the Royal Rumble in this alternate universe. Cena is the same Cena he was in real life. The boos grow louder every week. Entrances stay the same. CM Punk as Cena's gangsta is even funnier today than it was back then. HHH's Conan the Barbarian entrance accompanied by _two_ theme songs is pretty much both the most HHH thing ever and the most pro wrestling thing ever.

HHH wins clean as a sheet with a Pedigree in the middle of the ring to a thunderous ovation. 

Cena turns heel the next night on Raw. He had already lost a lot of fan support. Turning him heel is an attempt to get those people back in his corner for his eventual face turn down the line.


----------



## ByTor

I'd make some pretty radical booking changes over the latter part of 1992 into 1993. Flair doesn't randomly drop the strap to midcarder Bret Hart in October. Naitch remains champ going into Survivor Series. SS plays out the same way with Mr. Perfect turning on Flair to team with Savage. HBK successfully defends the IC belt against somebody like Tito. Bret beats Da Mountie in a midcard match. Flair/Perfect is the big feud to close out 1992.

Perfect beats Flair for the belt at Royal Rumble. Then beats him again in a Raw rematch with "Title vs. Loser Leaves Town" stipulations. Bret gets an early draw but manages to win the Rumble, last eliminating the mighty Yokozuna. 

Beefcake returns in early 1993. Yoko squashes his surgically repaired face. This leads to Hogan coming out of retirement to take on the big man. Perfect/Bret is your WM IX main event with the story being this match is representative of the more athletic "New Generation" style of wrestling. Most everything else remains the same.

*Wrestlemania IX*

*WWF Title Match- Bret Hart vs. Mr. Perfect*
-Bret wins a match similar to KOTR 93. Maybe draw it out five more minutes or so.

*Time permitting filler match to get guys on the card- Bigelow/Headshrinkers vs. Kamala/Duggan/Bushwhackers*

-Doesn't really matter what goofy collection of babyfaces get this match. The heels go over strong. 

*Grudge Match- Hulk Hogan w/ Brutus Beefcake vs. Yokozuna w/ Mr. Fuji*

-Yoko shocks the world by squashing Hulkamania. Kids are crying. The announcers are apoplectic. Yoko just did what nobody thought was possible. He's now a made man. The match is similar to KOTR 93. You can even keep the photographer interference.

*Grudge Match- Undertaker vs. Giant Gonzalez*

-Gonzalez sucked, but he was huge enough that I can see why WWF used him. The young fans of the time (myself included) were into this feud. Taker wins clean to end this feud and send Gonzalez back to Argentina. 

*IC Title- Shawn Michaels vs. Randy Savage*

-Have HBK strut around proclaiming that he's the "Greatest IC Champ of all time." Savage takes exception to this and the match is on. "Macho" was criminally underused during this period. Give 'em 20 minutes and I'm sure this would be considered yet another WM classic for two guys who have a lot of WM classics. HBK retains the title via cheating. 

*Grudge Match- Doink vs. Crush*

-I enjoyed this feud. Keep everything the same. 

*Grudge Match- Razor Ramon vs. Tatanka*

-Work some kind of angle to kick off this feud. Have Razor beat down Tatanka after a hard-fought loss or mess with his head dress or something. Razor was a good jerk heel and Tatanka was a popular babyface. This would have worked. Tatanka wins in about ten minutes to continue his undefeated streak. 

*Generational Battle- The Narcissist vs. Bob Backlund*

-The impressive newcomer Narcissist beats yesterday's news Backlund in a relatively quick match.

*Tag Title Match- The Steiners vs. Money Inc.*

-The Steiners were hot newcomers widely considered to be the best team in wrestling. I'd put them over the wily heel champs here in a "feel good" WM moment. This should be a good opener to get the crowd pumped. The two teams have a bitter feud over the next couple months.

*I didn't buy Bret as a top guy until he won KOTR. His 1st title reign seemed entirely out of left field to me. He was the first guy I ever viewed as a "midcard world champ." Giving him the Rumble victory and a big WM win over Perfect should correct that.

*Bret vs. Yoko would be the big WWF Title feud throughout the spring. I'd have Yoko go over Bret at KOTR. Narcissist would win KOTR by beating Duggan or Jannetty, Savage and Perfect "clean" with the running forearm of doom. Then he'd turn "Made In The USA" Lex Luger just like in real life, only this time he'd have tons of momentum from the KOTR victory. Lex beats Yoko for the belt at Summerslam. I really think they dropped the ball on Luger. If you want to make a new Hogan, you have to go for it! Luger's push was so half-assed from Summerslam on.


----------



## Yosihait

*Armageddon 2011- Raise the Bars*

*Singles match*
Cody Rhodes def. Booker T (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Colons def. Air Boom (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Damien Sandow def. Naofumi Yamamoto (8 minutes)

*Sledgehammer Ladder match*
Triple H def. Kevin Nash (18 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Zack Ryder (c) def. Kane (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Nexus (c) def. The Usos (12 minutes)

*WWE Championship, Fatal Four Way match*
John Cena (c) def. CM Punk, Bryan Danielson and Dolph Ziggler (26 minutes)



*Royal Rumble 2012- There's no telling what the future holds*

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Zack Ryder (c) def. David Otunga (8 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Nexus (c) def. The Colons (11 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk def. John Cena (c) (22 minutes)

*Royal Rumble match*
Triple H won last eliminating Chris Jericho (55 minutes)



*No Way Out 2012- The War starts*

*Singles match*
Cody Rhodes def. Naofumi Yamamoto (9 minutes)

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Bryan Danielson (16 minutes)

*Singles match*
Damien Sandow def. Kofi Kingston (8 minutes)

*#1 contendership at Wrestlemania*
Triple H def. John Cena (20 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Zack Ryder (c) def. Wade Barrett (13 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Nexus (c) def. Santino Marella and Big Show (7 minutes)

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) def. Dolph Ziggler (W/AJ Lee) (25 minutes)



*Wrestlemania 28- Everything is Serious*

*Singles match*
Cody Rhodes def. Goldust (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Bryan Danielson def. Dolph Ziggler (W/AJ Lee) (16 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Chris Jericho (24 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Rock def. John Cena (21 minutes)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Damien Sandow Zack Ryder (c)(W/Maria Manonos) (11 minutes)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Kings of Wrestling def. The Nexus (c) (13 minutes)

*WWE Championship, Hell in a Cell*
CM Punk (c) def. Triple H (24 minutes)


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlefest 2002* (replacing Armageddon as the final PPV of the year. It will be presented as the "Ultimate Supercard")

*Opener: TLC Match for the Tag Team Titles* (17:00)
Chris Jericho & Christian def. Dudley Boyz vs. Hardyz

*Tag Partners Collide* (12:00)
Edge def. Rey Mysterio

*Women's Championship Match* (8:00)
Trish Stratus def. Jazz

*Number One Contender's Match for the Tag Team Titles* (10:00)
Booker T & Goldust def. William Regal & Lance Storm

*First Blood Match* (13:00)
The Undertaker def. Kane

*Fatal 4-Way for the WWE Championship* (30:00)
Kurt Angle def. Brock Lesnar vs. Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero

*Street Fight for the World Heavyweight Title* (25:00)
Triple H def. Shawn Michaels


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlemania 29*

*6 Man Tag Team Match* (15:00)
The Shield def. Randy Orton, Big Show & Sheamus

*Intercontinental Title Match* (9:50)
Wade Barrett def. The Miz

Rey Mysterio def. Sin Cara (15:00)

*Tag Team Title Match* (12:00)
Team Hell No def. Rhodes Scholars

Antonio Cesaro def. Chris Jericho (15:00)

*Triple Threat Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship* (20:00)
Dolph Ziggler def. Alberto Del Rio & Jack Swagger

Triple H def. Big E. Langston (16:00) - Langston comes out of it looking strong

*Streak Match* (21:00)
The Undertaker def. Brock Lesnar

*Divas Title Match* (8:00)
AJ Lee def. Kaitlyn

*Rematch* (18:00)
John Cena def. The Rock

*WWE Championship Match* (15:00)
Ryback (RR winner) def. CM Punk



*Extreme Rules 2013*

*Falls Count Anywhere Match* (14:00)
Chris Jericho def. Antonio Cesaro

*United States Title Match* (8:30)
Dean Ambrose def. Kofi Kingston

*Women's Title Match* (10:00)
AJ Lee def. Natalya

*Street Fight* (17:00)
Big E. Langston def. Triple H

*2 Out Of 3 Falls Match for the Intercontinental Title* (16:00)
Wade Barrett def. The Miz

*Tornado Match for the Tag Team Titles* (12:00)
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns def. Team Hell No

*6 Pack Challenge for the World Heavyweight Title* (18:00)
Dolph Ziggler def. Randy Orton vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Big Show vs. Jack Swagger vs. Sheamus

*Steel Cage Match* (20:00)
Brock Lesnar def. The Undertaker

*Last Man Standing Match for the WWE Championship* (21:00)
Ryback def. John Cena

- Ryback would still turn heel after winning the title from Punk. Less whining though.


----------



## NO!

*Souled Out 2013* (replacing Payback)

*Elimination Tables Match for the Tag Team Titles (If Shield wins, Team Hell No splits)* (15:00)
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns def. Team Hell No

Big E. Langston def. Sheamus (9:00)

*United States Title Match: Kofi's Last Chance* (8:30)
Dean Ambrose def. Kofi Kingston

*I Quit Match* (14:00)
Alberto Del Rio def. Jack Swagger

*Four Corner Survival for the Intercontinental Title* (16:00)
Antonio Cesaro def. Sin Cara vs. Wade Barrett vs. William Regal

*No Holds Barred for the Women's Title* (9:00)
AJ Lee def. Natalya

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (22:00)
Dolph Ziggler def. Randy Orton

*Ambulance Match for the WWE Championship* (20:00)
Ryback def. John Cena



*Money in the Bank 2013*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match #1* (23:00)
Daniel Bryan def. Kane vs. Fandango (face) vs. Sin Cara vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Wade Barrett vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Damien Sandow

*United States Title Match* (16:00)
Dean Ambrose def. William Regal

*Women's Title Match* (8:00)
AJ Lee def. Tamina Snuka

*Tag Team Title Match* (18:00)
Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns def. Randy Orton & Sheamus

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match #2* (24:00)
Big E. Langston def. Alberto Del Rio vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. R Truth vs. Evan Bourne vs. The Miz

*WWE Championship Match* (10:00)
Ryback def. Big Show

*Familiar Enemies: TLC Match for the World Heavyweight Title* (21:00)
Dolph Ziggler def. Chris Jericho


----------



## RPWeird

*Starrcade 1983- A Flair For the Gold!*

*Singles match*
Ricky Steamboat def. The Great Kabuki (15 minutes)

*Singles match*
Wahoo McDaniel def. Abdullah The Butcher (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Dick Slater def. Carlos Colon (5 minutes)

*Battle Royal*
Dusty Rhodes wins after last eliminating Kevin Sullivan (9 minutes)

*Dog Collar Match, NWA US Title*
Greg "The Hammer" Valentine (c) def. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (16 minutes)

*NWA Tag Titles W/special guest referee Angelo Mosca* 
The Youngbloods (Mark & Jay) def. The Briscos (c) (13 minutes)

*Steel Cage match, NWA World Title*
Ric Flair def. Harley Race (c) (24 minutes)



*Starrcade 1984- The Million Dollar Challenge!*

*Battle Royal*
Dick Slater wins last elminating Sam Houston (10 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ole Anderson def. Mike Graham (2 minutes)

*Indian Strap Match*
Wahoo McDaniel def. Billy Graham (13 minutes)

*NWA US Title*
Tully Blanchard (w/ JJ Dillion) (c) def. "Raging Bull" Manny Fernandez (11 minutes)

*NWA Tag Titles*
The Koloffs (c) The Zambuie Express (w/ "Boogie Woogie Man" Jimmy Valiant) (6 minutes)

*Bunkhouse Rules W/Special Guest Enforcer "Smokin" Joe Frazier*
Dusty Rhodes def. Ron Bass (13 minutes)

*Title vs. Life Savings, NWA World Title*
Ric Flair (c) def. Ricky Steamboat (38 minutes)



*Starrcade 1985- Plight of the Working Man* (Exclusively in the *Greensboro* Coliseum)

*Singles match*
Sam Houston def. Terry Taylor (14 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Barbarian def. Billy Graham (11 minutes)

*Mexican Death match*
"Raging Bull" Manny Fernandez def. Abdullah the Butcher (9 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Midnight Express (w/ Jim Cornette) over The Koloffs (8 minutes)

*Singles match*
Wahoo McDaniel def. Buddy Landel (13 minutes)

*Steel Cage match, NWA US Title*
Magnum T.A. def. Tully Blanchard (w/ JJ Dillion) (c) (15 minutes)

*Steel Cage match, NWA Tag Titles*
The Rock 'n' Roll Express def. The Minnesota Wrecking Crew (w/ JJ Dillion) (c) (18 minutes)

*Steel Cage match, NWA World Title*
Ric Flair def. Dusty Rhodes (22 minutes)



*Starrcade 1986- United We Stand!* (Exclusively in the *Greensboro* Coliseum)

*Singles match*
Hector Guerrero def. Rick Rude (18 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Garvin Bros. (Ronnie & Jimmy) over The Kansas Jayhawks (Bobby Jaggers and Dutch Mantel) (w/ "Boogie Woogie Man Jimmy Valiant) (13 minutes)

*Singles match*
The Barbarian def. Big Bubba Rogers (12 minutes)

*NWA Tag Titles*
The Rock 'n' Roll Express (c) def. The Midnight Express (Eaton & Condrey) (w/ Jim Cornette) (19 minutes)

*Indian Strap match*
Nikita Koloff def. Wahoo McDaniel (20 minutes)

*WarGames match*
Magnum's Raiders (Barry Windham, The Road Warriors, & Dusty Rhodes) (w/ Paul Ellering) over The Four Horsemen (Ric Flair, The Minnesota Wrecking Crew, & Tully Blanchard) (w/ JJ Dillion) (46 minutes)


----------



## ShyBiSkye

*Wrestlemania 29*

Pre-Show - 15 Man Over the Top Rope Battle Royal for a shot at the United States or Intercontinental Championship to get everyone else on the card. Fandango wins after spending 90% of the matching dancing outside the ring before getting in and competing for a bit before ultimately eliminating the last two guys. 

Pre-Show: Wade Barrett issues an open challenge for his Intercontinental Championship and Kofi Kingson accepts. Kofi manages to squeak out a surprise victory to win the IC Championship. 

*WWE Tag Team Championships - Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match*
Team Hell No (c) Vs. Team Rhodes Scholars Vs. The Usos Vs. Sin Cara & Rey Mysterio
- Kane and Daniel Bryan continue to be unable to get along on the Road to Wrestlemania and as a result, Vickie and Booker cook up the champions' biggest challenge yet, a TLC match for their tag titles. 

*6-Man Tag Team Match*
Sheamus, Randy Orton & Big Show Vs. The Shield
- Pretty much the same as it was in real life but Sheamus and Orton actually tag Show in and work as a team until the end when Orton turns on his team, hitting an RKO on Sheamus and leaving him helpless in the middle of the ring. 

*United States Championship*
The Miz Vs. Antonio Cesaro (c)
- These two continue to feud on the Road to Wrestlemania rather than the feud being dropped a few weeks after Elimination Chamber. 

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Jack Swagger Vs. Alberto Del Rio (c)
- Del Rio makes Swagger tap after a hard fought match and Dolph Ziggler cashes in the Money In The Bank contract to win the title. 

Ryback Vs. Mark Henry

*Women's Championship*
AJ Lee Vs. Kaitlyn (c)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Jericho Vs. Dolph Ziggler (c)
- After winning the title earlier in the night Ziggler was planning to leave the arena with AJ and Big E, forgoing his match against Jericho but instead Booker makes the match for the World Heavyweight Championship. 

*Last Man Standing*
Triple H Vs. Brock Lesnar

*WWE Championship - Three Way Dance*
CM Punk Vs. John Cena Vs. The Rock (c)


----------



## spaldoni

Starrcade 90

Sting vs Stan Hansen- World Title NO DQ Match

Steiner Brothers vs Ric Flair/Barry Windham- Steel Cage Bout

Lex Luger vs Sid Vicious- US Title Bout

Doom vs Flyn Brian/Z-Man- World Tag Title Bout

Arn Anderson vs Ricky Morton- TV Title Bout

Terry Taylor/Bobby Eaton vs Southern Boys

Mike Rotonda vs Brad Armstrong

Freebirds vs Royal Family

Big Cat vs Junkyard Dog- Street Fight

Vader vs El Gigante

Tommy Rich vs Dan Spivey

Great Muta vs Konnan- World Cup Tournament Finals


----------



## NO!

Decided to rebook Money in the Bank 2011 all the way to Wrestlemania 28.

*Money in the Bank 2011*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match* (24:27)
Daniel Bryan def. Sin Cara vs. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Cody Rhodes

*Women's Championship Match* (9:00)
Beth Phoenix def. Tamina Snuka

Mark Henry def. Big Show (7:00)

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match* (15:44)
Alberto Del Rio def. Rey Mysterio vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger vs. The Miz vs. Evan Bourne vs. R-Truth vs. Alex Riley

*World Heavyweight Title Match* (13:00)
Christian def. Randy Orton

*WWE Championship Match* (33:44)
CM Punk def. John Cena



*Summerslam 2011*

*Opener: Six-man tag team Match* (10:00)
John Morrison, Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio def. Alberto Del Rio, The Miz & R-Truth

Mark Henry def. Sheamus (8:00)

*Women's Championship Match* (11:00)
Natalya def. Beth Phoenix

Daniel Bryan def. Dolph Ziggler (15:00)

*Intercontinental Title Match* (12:00)
Cody Rhodes def. Kane

*No Holds Barred match for the World Heavyweight Title* (23:43)
Christian def. Randy Orton

*WWE Championship Match: Triple H as the Special Guest Referee* (25:00)
CM Punk def. John Cena


Um, more later


----------



## Mr. C

*Halloween Havoc 1998*

*Television Championship*
Chris Jericho © vs. Raven
*Winner:* Chris Jericho (7:49)

Disco Inferno vs. Juventud Guerrera
*Winner:* Disco Inferno (9:39)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Disco Inferno vs. Kidman ©
*Winner:* Kidman (10:49)

*Tag Team Championship*
Buff Bagwell & Rick Steiner vs. Giant & Scott Steiner ©
*Winners:* Buff Bagwell & Rick Steiner (8:24)

Rick Steiner vs. Scott Steiner
*Winner:* Rick Steiner (5:10)

Kevin Nash vs. Scott Hall
*Winner:* Scott Hall (14:19)

*U.S. Heavyweight Championship*
Bret Hart © vs. Diamond Dallas Page
*Winner:* Bret Hart (15:03)

Hollywood Hogan vs. The Warrior
*Winner:* Hollywood Hogan (14:18)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg © vs. Sting
*Winner:* Goldberg (10:30)


----------



## Rogan Gregory

Royal Rumble (2011)

Tagline: _The Biggest Royal Rumble in History_

*MAIN EVENT: 40-Man Royal Rumble Match*
Winner: *Mark Henry*
- Final six: Henry, Cena, ADR, Punk, Orton, and Edge 

3. WWE Championship 
*The Miz (c) def. Randy Orton*

2. *10-Way Divas Royal Rumble Match*
Winner: *Eve Torres (new champion)*
- Final two: Eve and Natalya

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Big Show def. Kane (c) *
- I just don't want to see Edge in the Wrestlemania World Heavyweight Title scene 4th year in the row.​


----------



## the modern myth

*Summerslam 1993*

*Hulk Hogan (WWF Champion) vs Bret 'Hitman' Hart*
After the Wrestlemania IX debacle, the only way they could legitimately pull it off would have been to have had Hogan retain against Yokozuna at KOTR (solidifying the fact that Hogan deserved to be champion, and was capable of beating him in a fair match) and Hart winning the KOTR to earn a title match against Hogan. Hart would win the title in this match and shake hands with Hogan afterwards. After this, Bret would successfully retain against Yokozuna and then engage in a feud with the new top heel - Lex Luger. 

*Tatanka vs Lex Luger*
After their time limit draw at KOTR, Luger challenges Tatanka again and the two undefeated superstars finally square off, with Luger finally ending his streak. This would cement Luger as top heel, and he would move onto a feud with Bret Hart for the WWF title - a feud originating from Luger's assault on Hart at Wrestlemania. 

*Shawn Michaels (Intercontinental Champion) vs 123 Kid*
After beating Razor Ramon, 123 Kid should have been put straight into a feud with Shawn Michaels. I could imagine Shawn playing the arrogant heel who underestimates his opponent and gets shown up. Both guys were solid performers (check out 123 Kid's matches with Bret Hart. Against the right opponent he was awesome). This would have been a good way to promote the 'new generation' superstars - two smaller athletes in a title match and having a great match. I'd send 'em home happy and give 123 Kid the win - and the championship! 

*The Undertaker vs Razor Ramon*
Undertaker's opponents in 1993-1994 were usually shit, so I'd put him in a feud with somebody who could bring a new dimension to Undertaker. The build up to this would be great; I'd love to the arrogant heel Ramon boasting about his machismo and slapping Paul Bearer around. He could even melt down the urn and turn it into a necklace. 
*
The Steiner Brothers (Tag Team Champions) vs Mr.Perfect & 'Macho Man' Randy Savage*
The tag team division wasn't great in 1993. To give the Steiners a decent set of opponents, I'd have Perfect and Savage play on their friendship and team up to take the titles. I'd play on their friendship more and more, and have them seem like best buds. In this match, I'd have Savage lose the match for the team and Perfect turn heel, flipping out and attacking him. Their rivalry could lead to some great matches. I really thought they'd do something like this at the time but they never did. Both Perfect and Savage were underused in 1993. It's a shame.

*Doink the Clown (w. Jerry Lawler) vs Marty Jannetty*
Marty gets a call seemingly from Shawn Michaels, offering to put aside their differences and reunite the Rockers. Jannetty falls for it and is publically humiliated by Doink, who says that the whole thing was just a joke. They have a match at Summerslam, Doink wins. 

*Irwin R Schyster vs 'Million Dollar Man' Ted DiBiase*
Schyster finds out that Ted has been cheating on his taxes. He indicts him. Ted is bankrupted, and is lucky to avoid a jail sentence. He is skint, and blames IRS. They have a match. 

*Crush vs Bam-Bam Bigelow*
Good old fasioned feud between Crush and Bigelow, built on the premise that Bigelow's head is too hard for Crush to, um, crush. 

*Smoking Gunns vs Headshrinkers *
Patriotic Smoking Gunns team with the mornonic Jim Duggan to face the foriegn heel stable of Yokozuna and Headshrinkers.


----------



## Michael Christie

Rogan Gregory said:


> Royal Rumble (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _The Biggest Royal Rumble in History_
> 
> *MAIN EVENT: 40-Man Royal Rumble Match*
> Winner: *Mark Henry*
> - Final six: Henry, Cena, ADR, Punk, Orton, and Edge
> 
> 3. WWE Championship
> *The Miz (c) def. Randy Orton*
> 
> 2. *10-Way Divas Royal Rumble Match*
> Winner: *Eve Torres (new champion)*
> - Final two: Eve and Natalya
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Big Show def. Kane (c) *
> - I just don't want to see Edge in the Wrestlemania World Heavyweight Title scene 4th year in the row.​


Elimination Chamber (2011)

Tagline: _Locked Up for Mania_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship Match Opportunity on Wrestlemania
*John Cena def. CM Punk, Edge, Sheamus, John Morrison, and Dolph Ziggler*
[Elimination Chamber Match]
- Final two: Cena and Punk 

5. WWE Championship
*The Miz (c) W/ Alex Riley) def. Rey Mysterio*

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Big Show (c) def. Kane*
[Street Fight]

3. *The New Nexus (Joe Hennig, Mason Ryan, and Justin Gabriel) def. Daniel Bryan, R-Truth, and William Regal*
[6-Man Tag Team Match]

2. *Mark Henry def. Randy Orton*

1. Intercontinental Championship 
*Wade Barrett def. Kofi Kingston (c)*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Elimination Chamber (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _Locked Up for Mania_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship Match Opportunity on Wrestlemania
> *John Cena def. CM Punk, Edge, Sheamus, John Morrison, and Dolph Ziggler*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> - Final two: Cena and Punk
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *The Miz (c) W/ Alex Riley) def. Rey Mysterio*
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Big Show (c) def. Kane*
> [Street Fight]
> 
> 3. *The New Nexus (Joe Hennig, Mason Ryan, and Justin Gabriel) def. Daniel Bryan, R-Truth, and William Regal*
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. *Mark Henry def. Randy Orton*
> 
> 1. Intercontinental Championship
> *Wade Barrett def. Kofi Kingston (c)*​


Wrestlemania XXVII

Tagline: _The Biggest Wrestlemania in History_

MAIN EVENT: Phenom vs. Icon
*Undertaker def. Sting* 
- Similar to how Triple H interrupted Undertaker's return on RAW, it would be Sting who replaces Triple H, and he enters from the rafters instead from the ramp.
- To justify Sting's return, he has pretty much done it all in TNA anyway: forging a mega-faction, winning World Titles, pushing young guys, and pushing TNA to the mainstream.
- Both men play as babyfaces.

8. WWE Championship
*The Miz (c) def. John Cena*
[Special Guest Enforcer: The Rock]

7. *Eve, Snooki, and JWoww def. Natalya, Michelle McCool, and Layla*
[6-Way Tag Team Match]

6. *Edge (w/ Lita) def. Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*

5. Battle for Authority
*Triple H def. CM Punk*
- If Triple H wins he shall become the Raw General Manager, and if he loses, Punk will become GM instead.
- The feud started with Punk and the New Nexus drawing chaos from the roster. During on night, Punk destroys the Anonymous GM laptop, saying it's bullshit to follow everything what a "5 year-old is writing behind a laptop". With too much to bear, Triple H comes out and challenges Punk to a match to see who is the true boss of the locker room. Trips also reveals that he was the Anonymous GM all along.

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry def. The Big Show (c)* 

3. Intercontinental Championship 
*Wade Barrett (c) def. Booker T*
- This is only Booker's 2nd match since returning in Royal Rumble. On Smackdown, he won a #1 Contender's spot by defeating Sheamus. 

2. *Randy Orton def. Alex Riley*

1. United States Championship
*Alberto del Rio def. Daniel Bryan (c) and Rey Mysterio*
[Triple Threat Match] 

DARK MATCH:
*John Morrison def. Sheamus*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Wrestlemania XXVII
> 
> Tagline: _The Biggest Wrestlemania in History_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Phenom vs. Icon
> *Undertaker def. Sting*
> - Similar to how Triple H interrupted Undertaker's return on RAW, it would be Sting who replaces Triple H, and he enters from the rafters instead from the ramp.
> - To justify Sting's return, he has pretty much done it all in TNA anyway: forging a mega-faction, winning World Titles, pushing young guys, and pushing TNA to the mainstream.
> - Both men play as babyfaces.
> 
> 8. WWE Championship
> *The Miz (c) def. John Cena*
> [Special Guest Enforcer: The Rock]
> 
> 7. *Eve, Snooki, and JWoww def. Natalya, Michelle McCool, and Layla*
> [6-Way Tag Team Match]
> 
> 6. *Edge (w/ Lita) def. Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
> 
> 5. Battle for Authority
> *Triple H def. CM Punk*
> - If Triple H wins he shall become the Raw General Manager, and if he loses, Punk will become GM instead.
> - The feud started with Punk and the New Nexus drawing chaos from the roster. During on night, Punk destroys the Anonymous GM laptop, saying it's bullshit to follow everything what a "5 year-old is writing behind a laptop". With too much to bear, Triple H comes out and challenges Punk to a match to see who is the true boss of the locker room. Trips also reveals that he was the Anonymous GM all along.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mark Henry def. The Big Show (c)*
> 
> 3. Intercontinental Championship
> *Wade Barrett (c) def. Booker T*
> - This is only Booker's 2nd match since returning in Royal Rumble. On Smackdown, he won a #1 Contender's spot by defeating Sheamus.
> 
> 2. *Randy Orton def. Alex Riley*
> 
> 1. United States Championship
> *Alberto del Rio def. Daniel Bryan (c) and Rey Mysterio*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *John Morrison def. Sheamus*​


Extreme Rules

Tagline: _Miz' Rules_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*John Cena def. The Miz (c)* 
[Steel Cage Match]

7. Divas Championship
*Eve Torres (c) def. Layla and Michelle McCool*
[Triple Threat Match]

6. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry (c) def. The Big Show*
[Knockout Win-Only Match]

5. *CM Punk def. Wade Barrett*
[Extreme Lumberjack Match]
- This match will settle Punk (New Nexus] and Barrett's [Old Nexus] feud. 

4. United States Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) def. Daniel Bryan* 
[Submission Match]

3. *Christian (w/Edge) def. Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guererro) via disqualification*
[Stretcher Match]
- This is Christian's comeback match, coming out from injury and replacing Edge's spot.

2. WWE Tag Team Championship
*Mason Ryan and Joe Hennig def. R Truth and Kofi Kingston (c)*

1. *Randy Orton def. Alex Riley* 
[No Disqualification Match]
​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Extreme Rules
> 
> Tagline: _Miz' Rules_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena def. The Miz (c)*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> 
> 7. Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres (c) def. Layla and Michelle McCool*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 6. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mark Henry (c) def. The Big Show*
> [Knockout Win-Only Match]
> 
> 5. *CM Punk def. Wade Barrett*
> [Extreme Lumberjack Match]
> - This match will settle Punk (New Nexus] and Barrett's [Old Nexus] feud.
> 
> 4. United States Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) def. Daniel Bryan*
> [Submission Match]
> 
> 3. *Christian (w/Edge) def. Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guererro) via disqualification*
> [Stretcher Match]
> - This is Christian's comeback match, coming out from injury and replacing Edge's spot.
> 
> 2. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *Mason Ryan and Joe Hennig def. R Truth and Kofi Kingston (c)*
> 
> 1. *Randy Orton def. Alex Riley*
> [No Disqualification Match]
> ​


Over the Limit

Tagline: _Skid, Crash, and Burn_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. The Miz* 
["I Quit" Match]

7. Career-Threatening Match 
*Layla def. Michelle McCool*
- Whoever loses must leave WWE.
- This is McCool's last match in the company as her contract expires.

6. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Championship
*CM Punk def. Christian, Dolph Ziggler, and John Morrison*
[Fatal-4-Way]

5. *Sin Cara def. Chavo Guerrero* 

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry (c) def. The Big Show, and Kane*
[Triple Threat Match]

3. *R-Truth def. Kofi Kingston*
- After the match, Truth smokes a cigarette and tosses it into Truth back.
- Truth turned heel on Smackdown after failing to defeat the New Nexus again. He then debuts his violent thug gimmick.

2. *Sheamus def. Rey Mysterio*

1. United States Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) def. Daniel Bryan*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Over the Limit
> 
> Tagline: _Skid, Crash, and Burn_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. The Miz*
> ["I Quit" Match]
> 
> 7. Career-Threatening Match
> *Layla def. Michelle McCool*
> - Whoever loses must leave WWE.
> - This is McCool's last match in the company as her contract expires.
> 
> 6. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Championship
> *CM Punk def. Christian, Dolph Ziggler, and John Morrison*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> 
> 5. *Sin Cara def. Chavo Guerrero*
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mark Henry (c) def. The Big Show, and Kane*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 3. *R-Truth def. Kofi Kingston*
> - After the match, Truth smokes a cigarette and tosses it into Truth back.
> - Truth turned heel on Smackdown after failing to defeat the New Nexus again. He then debuts his violent thug gimmick.
> 
> 2. *Sheamus def. Rey Mysterio*
> 
> 1. United States Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) def. Daniel Bryan*​


Money in the Bank

Tagline: _ROI: Revenge on Investment_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk def. John Cena (c)* 

5. Money-In-the-Bank contract for the WWE Championship
*Alberto del Rio def. R-Truth, Sin Cara, Kane, Santino Marella, and Dolph Ziggler*
[6-Man Ladder Match]

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry (c) def. Randy Orton*
- Orton became the #1 Contender after winning a 20-Man over-the-top-rope Battle Royale on Smackdown.

3. *Alex Riley def. The Miz* 

2. Intercontinental Championship
*John Morrison (c) def. Wade Barrett* 

1. Money-In-the-Bank contract for the World Heavyweight Championship
*Daniel Bryan def. Christian, Rey Mysterio, Sheamus, Justin Gabriel, and Cody Rhodes* 
[6-Man Ladder Match]
- This is Cody's return match since a written-off injury in late 2011.​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Money in the Bank
> 
> Tagline: _ROI: Revenge on Investment_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk def. John Cena (c)*
> 
> 5. Money-In-the-Bank contract for the WWE Championship
> *Alberto del Rio def. R-Truth, Sin Cara, Kane, Santino Marella, and Dolph Ziggler*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mark Henry (c) def. Randy Orton*
> - Orton became the #1 Contender after winning a 20-Man over-the-top-rope Battle Royale on Smackdown.
> 
> 3. *Alex Riley def. The Miz*
> 
> 2. Intercontinental Championship
> *John Morrison (c) def. Wade Barrett*
> 
> 1. Money-In-the-Bank contract for the World Heavyweight Championship
> *Daniel Bryan def. Christian, Rey Mysterio, Sheamus, Justin Gabriel, and Cody Rhodes*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> - This is Cody's return match since a written-off injury in late 2011.​


Summerslam

Tagline: _Summer of Punk_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. John Cena*
[Special Guest Referee: Triple H] 
- Triple H decided to become the referee to instill order, unlike the MITB match where 2 referees got knocked out and officials let Punk get away with the belt.
- Near the end of the match, Sting interfered by going down from the rafters, and hit Trips and Cena with baseball bat shots and a DDT to Cena, leaving Punk for a GTS and into a pin. 

6. WWE Tag Team Championship
*Sheamus and Kevin Nash def. The New Nexus (Mason Ryan and Joe Hennig)(c)*
[Tag Team Match]
- Weeks prior to the match on Raw, Sheamus turned face after walking out of Nexus behind in a 6-man tag team match, where Hennig accidentally gave Sheamus a clothesline. Later that week on Smackdown, Nexus assaulted Sheamus. The following Raw, Nash returned for the first time since Royal Rumble, but was assaulted backstage by the Nexus. Sheamus and Nash eventually teamed up to take out their opponents.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Daniel Bryan (c) def. Mark Henry, and Randy Orton*
[Triple Threat Match]
- During a WHC match on Smackdown, Bryan cashed in his MITB briefcase after Henry kayfabe injured his left leg, and won the title.

4. Divas Championship
*Kelly Kelly (c) (w/ Eve Torres) def. Beth Phoenix (w/ Natalya)*

3. *The Miz def. Alex Riley*
[No Disqualification Match] 

2. Intercontinental Championship
*John Morrison (c) def. R-Truth *

1. United States Championship
*Sin Cara def. Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) via disqualification*
- Rey Mysterio was supposed to face ADR but got injured in a match on Smackdown, so he announced to everyone that Cara will take his spot.

DARK MATCH: *The Big Show def. Wade Barrett*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Summerslam
> 
> Tagline: _Summer of Punk_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. John Cena*
> [Special Guest Referee: Triple H]
> - Triple H decided to become the referee to instill order, unlike the MITB match where 2 referees got knocked out and officials let Punk get away with the belt.
> - Near the end of the match, Sting interfered by going down from the rafters, and hit Trips and Cena with baseball bat shots and a DDT to Cena, leaving Punk for a GTS and into a pin.
> 
> 6. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *Sheamus and Kevin Nash def. The New Nexus (Mason Ryan and Joe Hennig)(c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - Weeks prior to the match on Raw, Sheamus turned face after walking out of Nexus behind in a 6-man tag team match, where Hennig accidentally gave Sheamus a clothesline. Later that week on Smackdown, Nexus assaulted Sheamus. The following Raw, Nash returned for the first time since Royal Rumble, but was assaulted backstage by the Nexus. Sheamus and Nash eventually teamed up to take out their opponents.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Daniel Bryan (c) def. Mark Henry, and Randy Orton*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - During a WHC match on Smackdown, Bryan cashed in his MITB briefcase after Henry kayfabe injured his left leg, and won the title.
> 
> 4. Divas Championship
> *Kelly Kelly (c) (w/ Eve Torres) def. Beth Phoenix (w/ Natalya)*
> 
> 3. *The Miz def. Alex Riley*
> [No Disqualification Match]
> 
> 2. Intercontinental Championship
> *John Morrison (c) def. R-Truth *
> 
> 1. United States Championship
> *Sin Cara def. Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) via disqualification*
> - Rey Mysterio was supposed to face ADR but got injured in a match on Smackdown, so he announced to everyone that Cara will take his spot.
> 
> DARK MATCH: *The Big Show def. Wade Barrett*​


Vengeance
- Replacing Night of Champions due to Summerslam's redundancy where all titles have been represented anyway.

Tagline: _Sting is Back!_

MAIN EVENT: Grudge Match
*John Cena def. Sting* 
- Sting plays a tweener at this point on.
- During the match, to everyone's surprise, Sting lost cleanly by tapping out to Cena's Attitude Adjustment, despite attempting to use the baseball bat.
- The night after Summerslam on Raw, Sting made a promo explaining his actions. He said that the company and Cena should realize they are the problem, not Punk, which is why he needs to take some matters of his own. Cena then appears from the ramp and confronts Sting with frustration but with respect. He says that he won't Sting get away with it. Not long after, security tries to ambush Sting but before they can lay a hand to him, Triple H appears on the titantron and tells the WWE Universe that they can settle this tension democratically by announcing Sting vs. Cena on the next WWE pay-per-view. 

6. *The Big Show, Kevin Nash, and The Great Khali def. Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, and Cody Rhodes(w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
[6-Man Tag Team Match]

5. WWE Championship
*CM Punk def. Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) via disqualification*
- During the match, the referee caught Rodriguez hitting Punk with the WE belt; thus, disqualified ADR but still retained the Title.
- Two weeks after Summerslam on Raw, ADR lost the US Championship to Sin Cara, but later that night, cashed in his MITB briefcase on CM Punk and won the WWE Title. CM Punk had a match with Mark Henry where Henry hurt he's left knee, giving ADR a speed advantage.

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry (c) def. Sheamus*
- Two weeks after Summerslam on Smackdown, Henry was able to defeat Daniel Bryan on a one-on-one match to win back the World Heavy Title. 

3. Intercontinental Championship
*John Morrison (c) def. The Miz*

2. *R-Truth def. Christian*

1. *Randy Orton def. Daniel Bryan*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Vengeance
> - Replacing Night of Champions due to Summerslam's redundancy where all titles have been represented anyway.
> 
> Tagline: _Sting is Back!_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Grudge Match
> *John Cena def. Sting*
> - Sting plays a tweener at this point on.
> - During the match, to everyone's surprise, Sting lost cleanly by tapping out to Cena's Attitude Adjustment, despite attempting to use the baseball bat.
> - The night after Summerslam on Raw, Sting made a promo explaining his actions. He said that the company and Cena should realize they are the problem, not Punk, which is why he needs to take some matters of his own. Cena then appears from the ramp and confronts Sting with frustration but with respect. He says that he won't Sting get away with it. Not long after, security tries to ambush Sting but before they can lay a hand to him, Triple H appears on the titantron and tells the WWE Universe that they can settle this tension democratically by announcing Sting vs. Cena on the next WWE pay-per-view.
> 
> 6. *The Big Show, Kevin Nash, and The Great Khali def. Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, and Cody Rhodes(w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk def. Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) via disqualification*
> - During the match, the referee caught Rodriguez hitting Punk with the WE belt; thus, disqualified ADR but still retained the Title.
> - Two weeks after Summerslam on Raw, ADR lost the US Championship to Sin Cara, but later that night, cashed in his MITB briefcase on CM Punk and won the WWE Title. CM Punk had a match with Mark Henry where Henry hurt he's left knee, giving ADR a speed advantage.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mark Henry (c) def. Sheamus*
> - Two weeks after Summerslam on Smackdown, Henry was able to defeat Daniel Bryan on a one-on-one match to win back the World Heavy Title.
> 
> 3. Intercontinental Championship
> *John Morrison (c) def. The Miz*
> 
> 2. *R-Truth def. Christian*
> 
> 1. *Randy Orton def. Daniel Bryan*​


Hell in a Cell

Tagline: _John Cena Goes to Hell_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) def. John Cena and CM Punk* 
[3-Way Hell in a Cell Match] 

6. *Sting def. Kevin Nash* 

5. United States Championship
*Cody Rhodes def. Sin Cara (c)*

4. *R-Truth def. Randy Orton* 

3. Intercontinental Championship
*The Miz (c) def. John Morrison*

2. WWE Tag Team Championship
*Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger (c) def. The Broskis (Zack Ryder and Alex Riley)*
[Tag Team Match]
- Ziggler and Swagger won the tag titles by defeating Kevin Nash and Sheamus, after Sting interfered. Also, Riley joined Ryder's Youtube show on early fall, forming a entertaining tongue-in-cheek tag team.

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry (c) def. Sheamus*
[Hell in a Cell Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Hell in a Cell
> 
> Tagline: _John Cena Goes to Hell_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) def. John Cena and CM Punk*
> [3-Way Hell in a Cell Match]
> 
> 6. *Sting def. Kevin Nash*
> 
> 5. United States Championship
> *Cody Rhodes def. Sin Cara (c)*
> 
> 4. *R-Truth def. Randy Orton*
> 
> 3. Intercontinental Championship
> *The Miz (c) def. John Morrison*
> 
> 2. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger (c) def. The Broskis (Zack Ryder and Alex Riley)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - Ziggler and Swagger won the tag titles by defeating Kevin Nash and Sheamus, after Sting interfered. Also, Riley joined Ryder's Youtube show on early fall, forming a entertaining tongue-in-cheek tag team.
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mark Henry (c) def. Sheamus*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]​


Survivor Series

Tagline: _25 Years of Survival_

MAIN EVENT: *Team Cena/Bring It (John Cena, The Rock, Daniel Bryan, John Morrison, and The Big Show) def. Team Vickie (Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Cody Rhodes, The Miz, and Brodus Clay)* 
[Traditional 5-on-5 Survivor Series Match] 
- At the end of the match, after Rock pinned Miz, Cena went back to the ring in an attempt to shake hands but unexpectedly got a Rock Bottom.
- This is Rock's first in-ring return since Wrestlemania XX in 2004.
- This is Clay's pay-per-view debut after various hype vignettes.

4. *Sting def. The Undertaker*
[Casket Match]
- Weeks prior to the match, Sting made a promo addressing to the WWE Universe saying that he admits he is disappointed with his return. Therefore, he calls out Taker for a re-match and swears to be victorious. Taker only appears on the titantron and accepts the challenge but proposes a stipulation which is a casket match. 

3. WWE Championship
*CM Punk def. Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*

2. Divas Championship
*Beth Phoenix (c) def. Eve Torres*
[Divas Lumberjill Match]

1. *Team Sheamus (Sheamus, Kevin Nash, Randy Orton, Sin Cara, and Christian) def. Team Pain (Mark Henry, R-Truth, Mason Ryan, Joe Hennig, and Justin Gabriel) *
[Traditional 5-on-5 Survivor Series Match]

DARK MATCH: *Jinder Mahal def. The Great Khali*
- To everyone's surprise, Mahal beat Khali cleanly.​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Survivor Series
> 
> Tagline: _25 Years of Survival_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: *Team Cena/Bring It (John Cena, The Rock, Daniel Bryan, John Morrison, and The Big Show) def. Team Vickie (Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Cody Rhodes, The Miz, and Brodus Clay)*
> [Traditional 5-on-5 Survivor Series Match]
> - At the end of the match, after Rock pinned Miz, Cena went back to the ring in an attempt to shake hands but unexpectedly got a Rock Bottom.
> - This is Rock's first in-ring return since Wrestlemania XX in 2004.
> - This is Clay's pay-per-view debut after various hype vignettes.
> 
> 4. *Sting def. The Undertaker*
> [Casket Match]
> - Weeks prior to the match, Sting made a promo addressing to the WWE Universe saying that he admits he is disappointed with his return. Therefore, he calls out Taker for a re-match and swears to be victorious. Taker only appears on the titantron and accepts the challenge but proposes a stipulation which is a casket match.
> 
> 3. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk def. Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
> 
> 2. Divas Championship
> *Beth Phoenix (c) def. Eve Torres*
> [Divas Lumberjill Match]
> 
> 1. *Team Sheamus (Sheamus, Kevin Nash, Randy Orton, Sin Cara, and Christian) def. Team Pain (Mark Henry, R-Truth, Mason Ryan, Joe Hennig, and Justin Gabriel) *
> [Traditional 5-on-5 Survivor Series Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Jinder Mahal def. The Great Khali*
> - To everyone's surprise, Mahal beat Khali cleanly.​


TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs

Tagline: _Pick Your Poison_

MAIN EVENT: #1 Contender's Contract for the WWE Championship
*Sting def. Daniel Bryan, The Miz, and Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
[4-Way TLC Match]
- Since Sting won, he will face Punk for the WWE Title on Royal Rumble. 

7. Divas Championship
*Beth Phoenix (c) def. Brie Bella (w/ Nikki Bella)* 

6. World Heavyweight Championship 
*Sheamus (c) def. Mark Henry* 
[Chairs Match]

5. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. R-Truth*
[Ladder Match]

4. *Masked Kane def. Kevin Nash*
- This is Kane's pay-per-view return since getting injured from Over the Limit.

3. United States Championship
*Cody Rhodes (c) def. The Big Show*
[Tables Match] 

2. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship (Final Round)
*Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne def. Christian and Sin Cara*

1. *Wade Barrett def. Randy Orton*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs
> 
> Tagline: _Pick Your Poison_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: #1 Contender's Contract for the WWE Championship
> *Sting def. Daniel Bryan, The Miz, and Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
> [4-Way TLC Match]
> - Since Sting won, he will face Punk for the WWE Title on Royal Rumble.
> 
> 7. Divas Championship
> *Beth Phoenix (c) def. Brie Bella (w/ Nikki Bella)*
> 
> 6. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Mark Henry*
> [Chairs Match]
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. R-Truth*
> [Ladder Match]
> 
> 4. *Masked Kane def. Kevin Nash*
> - This is Kane's pay-per-view return since getting injured from Over the Limit.
> 
> 3. United States Championship
> *Cody Rhodes (c) def. The Big Show*
> [Tables Match]
> 
> 2. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship (Final Round)
> *Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne def. Christian and Sin Cara*
> 
> 1. *Wade Barrett def. Randy Orton*​


Royal Rumble (2012)

Tagline: _It's On!_

MAIN EVENT: *30-Man Royal Rumble Match
Winner: Chris Jericho*
- Jericho returns since leaving the company in summer 2010. His entry number is 29.
- Final six: Jericho, Bryan, Orton, Show, Ziggler, Kingston 

4. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Sting* 

3. *The Bella Twins (Nikki and Brie Bella), Eve Torres, and Kelly Kelly def. The Divas of Doom (Beth Phoenix and Natalya), Alicia Fox, and Tamina*
[8-Way Tag Team Match]

2. *John Cena vs. Kane ended in a double count-out*

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Wade Barrett*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Royal Rumble (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _It's On!_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: *30-Man Royal Rumble Match
> Winner: Chris Jericho*
> - Jericho returns since leaving the company in summer 2010. His entry number is 29.
> - Final six: Jericho, Bryan, Orton, Show, Ziggler, Kingston
> 
> 4. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Sting*
> 
> 3. *The Bella Twins (Nikki and Brie Bella), Eve Torres, and Kelly Kelly def. The Divas of Doom (Beth Phoenix and Natalya), Alicia Fox, and Tamina*
> [8-Way Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. *John Cena vs. Kane ended in a double count-out*
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Wade Barrett*​


Elimination Chamber (2012)

Tagline: _One Who Steps Inside the Chamber... Will Never Be the Same Again_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk def. Daniel Bryan, Sting, The Big Show, Alberto del Rio, and Jack Swagger*
[Elimination Chamber Match] 

4. *Chris Jericho def. Sheamus* 

3. *John Cena def. Kane*
[Ambulance Match]

2. WWE Tag Team Championships
*Air Boom (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) def. Cody Rhodes and Brodus Clay (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*

1. #1 Contender's Match for the World Heavyweight Championship at Wrestlemania
*Dolph Ziggler def. Randy Orton, The Miz, Wade Barrett, Mankind, and R-Truth*
[Elimination Chamber Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Elimination Chamber (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _One Who Steps Inside the Chamber... Will Never Be the Same Again_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk def. Daniel Bryan, Sting, The Big Show, Alberto del Rio, and Jack Swagger*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> 
> 4. *Chris Jericho def. Sheamus*
> 
> 3. *John Cena def. Kane*
> [Ambulance Match]
> 
> 2. WWE Tag Team Championships
> *Air Boom (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) def. Cody Rhodes and Brodus Clay (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
> 
> 1. #1 Contender's Match for the World Heavyweight Championship at Wrestlemania
> *Dolph Ziggler def. Randy Orton, The Miz, Wade Barrett, Mankind, and R-Truth*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]​


Wrestlemania XXVIII

Tagline: _The Epic Showdown Has Finally Arrived_

MAIN EVENT: The Epic Showdown
*The Rock def. John Cena *

7. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Chris Jericho*

6. Divas Championship
*Ever Torres def. Beth Phoenix (c) and Natalya*
[Triple Threat Match]
[Special Guest Referee: Kim Kardashian] 

5. *The Undertaker def. Triple H*
[No Disqualification Match]

4. *Sting def. Kane*

3. *Randy Orton def. Wade Barrett*
[Falls Count Anywhere Match]

2. Intercontinental Championship
*Daniel Bryan def. The Big Show (c), The Miz, and Cody Rhodes*
[Fatal-4-Way]

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Dolph Ziggler (w/ Jack Swagger and Vickie Guerrero)*

DARK MATCH: WWE Tag Team Championships
*The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso) def. Air Boom (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) (c), and The Broskis (Zack Ryder and Alex Riley)*
[3-Way Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Wrestlemania XXVIII
> 
> Tagline: _The Epic Showdown Has Finally Arrived_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: The Epic Showdown
> *The Rock def. John Cena *
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Chris Jericho*
> 
> 6. Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres def. Beth Phoenix (c) and Natalya*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> [Special Guest Referee: Kim Kardashian]
> 
> 5. *The Undertaker def. Triple H*
> [No Disqualification Match]
> 
> 4. *Sting def. Kane*
> 
> 3. *Randy Orton def. Wade Barrett*
> [Falls Count Anywhere Match]
> 
> 2. Intercontinental Championship
> *Daniel Bryan def. The Big Show (c), The Miz, and Cody Rhodes*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Dolph Ziggler (w/ Jack Swagger and Vickie Guerrero)*
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE Tag Team Championships
> *The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso) def. Air Boom (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) (c), and The Broskis (Zack Ryder and Alex Riley)*
> [3-Way Tag Team Match]​


Extreme Rules (2012)

Tagline: _The Next Big Thing is Coming_

MAIN EVENT: The Big Challenge
*Brock Lesnar def. John Cena*
- Cena loses to Brock after passing out from two consecutive F5's, one on the mat and another on a table.
- The next night after Raw, Cena announces that he's going to taking a break from all the losses and personal struggles.
[Extreme Rules Match]

6. Divas Championship 
*Eve Torres (c) def. Nikki Bella (w/ Brie Bella)*

5. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Chris Jericho* 
[Chicago Street Fight]

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Dolph Ziggler (w/ Jack Swagger and Vickie Guerrero)*
[Steel Cage Match]

3. Grudge Match 
*Kane def. Zack Ryder*
[Stretcher Match]

2. *Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Randy Orton*

1. Intercontinental Championship
*Daniel Bryan (c) def. The Big Show* 
[Tables Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Extreme Rules (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _The Next Big Thing is Coming_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: The Big Challenge
> *Brock Lesnar def. John Cena*
> - Cena loses to Brock after passing out from two consecutive F5's, one on the mat and another on a table.
> - The next night after Raw, Cena announces that he's going to taking a break from all the losses and personal struggles.
> [Extreme Rules Match]
> 
> 6. Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres (c) def. Nikki Bella (w/ Brie Bella)*
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Chris Jericho*
> [Chicago Street Fight]
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Dolph Ziggler (w/ Jack Swagger and Vickie Guerrero)*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> 
> 3. Grudge Match
> *Kane def. Zack Ryder*
> [Stretcher Match]
> 
> 2. *Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Randy Orton*
> 
> 1. Intercontinental Championship
> *Daniel Bryan (c) def. The Big Show*
> [Tables Match]​


Over the Limit (2012)

Tagline: _Best Friends Make the Worst Enemies_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Christian, and Chris Jericho*
- The night after Extreme Rules, while Punk and Jericho were having a promo, Christian returned as a tweener by giving Punk the Killswitch. He fought Jericho in a match later that night to determine the #1 Contender which ended in a no contest after Punk interfering out of revenge. General Manager AJ Lee then announced a Triple Threat Match for the following pay-per-view.
[Triple Threat Match]

8. *Ryback def. The Broskis (Zack Ryder and Alex Riley)*
[2-on-1 Handicap Match]

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Dolph Ziggler (w/ Jack Swagger and Vickie Guerrero) def. Sheamus (c)*
- During the match, the referee made Vickie and Swagger leave the ring. Despite this, Ziggler was able to win by pinning Sheamus while holding the ropes.

6. WWE Tag Team Championship
*Kane and The Miz def. The Usos (Jimmy and Jay Uso) (c)*
- Kane and The Miz team up to start a comedic tag team, similar to Team Hell No. The difference is that they are heels and play the "pathetic bullies" card.

5. Divas Championship
*Eve Torres (c) def. Nikki Bella*

4. *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Brodus Clay (w/ Cameron and Naomi)*

3. United States Championship
*Randy Orton def. Cody Rhodes (c)*

2. *Dean Ambrose def. R-Truth*
- This is Ambrose' WWE debut.

1. Intercontinental Championship
*Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Daniel Bryan (c)*​


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania XXIX*

*Triple Threat for the WWE Championship with Mick Foley as Guest Referee*
C.M Punk(c) vs The Rock vs John Cena

*Streak vs Streak*
The Undertaker vs Ryback

*Hell in a Cell*
Triple H vs Brock Lesnar

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger

*6 vs 6 Divas Tag*
AJ, Kaitlyn, Layla, Timina, Bre Bella, Nicki Bella
vs
Beth Phoenix, Torrie Wilson, Candice Michelle, Victoria, Michelle McCool, Stacy Keliber 

*Debut Match*
Fandango vs Chris Jericho

*6 Men Tag*
The Shield vs Randy Orton, Sheamus, Big Show

*United States Championship*
Antonio Cesaro vs The Miz

*Unified Tag Team Championship*
Dolph Ziggler & Big E Langston vs Team HellNo


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Over the Limit (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _Best Friends Make the Worst Enemies_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Christian, and Chris Jericho*
> - The night after Extreme Rules, while Punk and Jericho were having a promo, Christian returned as a tweener by giving Punk the Killswitch. He fought Jericho in a match later that night to determine the #1 Contender which ended in a no contest after Punk interfering out of revenge. General Manager AJ Lee then announced a Triple Threat Match for the following pay-per-view.
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 8. *Ryback def. The Broskis (Zack Ryder and Alex Riley)*
> [2-on-1 Handicap Match]
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler (w/ Jack Swagger and Vickie Guerrero) def. Sheamus (c)*
> - During the match, the referee made Vickie and Swagger leave the ring. Despite this, Ziggler was able to win by pinning Sheamus while holding the ropes.
> 
> 6. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *Kane and The Miz def. The Usos (Jimmy and Jay Uso) (c)*
> - Kane and The Miz team up to start a comedic tag team, similar to Team Hell No. The difference is that they are heels and play the "pathetic bullies" card.
> 
> 5. Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres (c) def. Nikki Bella*
> 
> 4. *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Brodus Clay (w/ Cameron and Naomi)*
> 
> 3. United States Championship
> *Randy Orton def. Cody Rhodes (c)*
> 
> 2. *Dean Ambrose def. R-Truth*
> - This is Ambrose' WWE debut.
> 
> 1. Intercontinental Championship
> *Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Daniel Bryan (c)*​


Money in the Bank (2012)

Tagline: _The Price is Wrong_

MAIN EVENT: Money-in-the-Bank Contact for the WWE Title
*Ryback def. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes, The Big Show, and Dean Ambrose*
[6-Man Ladder Match]

6. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Christian*

5. WWE Tag Team Championship
*Hell, Fire, and Awesomeness (Kane and The Miz) (c) def. Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
[Tag Team Match]
- For the first few weeks of Kane and Miz' partnership, they played as heels but soon became babyfaces due to crowd popularity, and decided to call themselves "Hell, Fire, and Awesomeness".

4. Divas Championship
*Eve Torres (c) def. Layla*
- Layla returned as a babyface 3 weeks prior to this match, and became the #1 Conteder for the title.

3. United States Championship
*Randy Orton (c) def. Kofi Kingston*
- Initially, the match is between two babyfaces. But after the match, when Orton tried to shake Kingston's hand after a good fight, Kingston gaves Orton a Trouble in Paradise, signaling a heel turn.

2. *The Prime Time Players (Titus O'Neil and Darren Young) def. The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso)*
[Tag Team Match]

1. Money-in-the-Bank Contact for the World Heavyweight Title
*Santino Marella def. Chris Jericho, Alberto del Rio, Sin Cara, and Damien Sandow, and Brodus Clay*
[6-Man Ladder Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Money in the Bank (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _The Price is Wrong_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Money-in-the-Bank Contact for the WWE Title
> *Ryback def. Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, Cody Rhodes, The Big Show, and Dean Ambrose*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Christian*
> 
> 5. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *Hell, Fire, and Awesomeness (Kane and The Miz) (c) def. Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - For the first few weeks of Kane and Miz' partnership, they played as heels but soon became babyfaces due to crowd popularity, and decided to call themselves "Hell, Fire, and Awesomeness".
> 
> 4. Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres (c) def. Layla*
> - Layla returned as a babyface 3 weeks prior to this match, and became the #1 Conteder for the title.
> 
> 3. United States Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) def. Kofi Kingston*
> - Initially, the match is between two babyfaces. But after the match, when Orton tried to shake Kingston's hand after a good fight, Kingston gaves Orton a Trouble in Paradise, signaling a heel turn.
> 
> 2. *The Prime Time Players (Titus O'Neil and Darren Young) def. The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. Money-in-the-Bank Contact for the World Heavyweight Title
> *Santino Marella def. Chris Jericho, Alberto del Rio, Sin Cara, and Damien Sandow, and Brodus Clay*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]​


Summerslam (2012)

Tagline: _The Perfect Storm_

MAIN EVENT: Forces Collide
*Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Triple H*

7. WWE Championship
*Rey Mysterio def. CM Punk (c)*
- Punk turned heel on Raw 1000 after attacking The Rock. Rey also returned on Raw after Money in the Bank. 
- The feud started when Punk interrupted Rey's promo in San Diego, telling him that he's a has-been and needs to go home for being injury-prone. Rey got offended and challenged Punk to a match later that night; if Rey had won, he gets a title shot at Summerslam. 

6. *Mankind def. Dean Ambrose*
[No Disqualification Match]
- Before the match even started, Ambrose tried to ambush Mankind from behind during his entrance but it was Brodus Clay disguised instead; thus, leaving Mankind the opening for an attack.
- The feud started in a Wrestlemania 28 viral video where Ambrose had a heated confrontation with Foley, as if it were a shoot.
- Their feud re-kindled when Ambrose ambushed Foley backstage during the Raw 1000 celebrations. The next night on Raw, Ambrose made a promo explaining his motive and challenged him into a match, but got Mankind instead.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Big Show def. Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ AJ Lee) via disqualification*
- On Raw 1000, after Ziggler got knocked out by Big Show, Santino cashed in his MITB briefcase but unfortunately failed when Ziggler reversed Santino's Zig-Zag into a Cobra. Later that week on Smackdown, AJ, who has been his girlfriend for a few months, dumped Santino due to his pathetic loss. The following Raw, Ziggler shocked the world when he blamed Vickie Guerrero for not aiding him after Show's attack, and dumped her as his manager where AJ will replace instead. AJ and Dolph share a kiss as Vickie left sobbing out of the ring.

4. United States Championship
*Kofi Kingston (w/ Master Gong) def. Randy Orton (c)*
- Two weeks after Money in the Bank, Kofi debuted a whole new look and entrance music, resembling a dark and deranged Jamaican pothead and introduced his manager, Master Gong. He told everyone that he has always hated being in the under card for so long, and wanted to climb higher up the ladder by re-discovering himself, his roots. So he sought after a spiritualist who shall bring him into enlightenment.
- Whenever Kofi is having a match, he is always loses his temper, but Gong is always there to keep his cool.

3. *Ryback def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*

2. *Christian def. Sheamus*

1. Intercontinental Championship
*Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero) (c) def. Daniel Bryan, and Chris Jericho*
[Triple Threat Match]

DARK MATCH: *Hell, Fire, and Awesomeness (Kane and The Miz) def. The Prime Time Players (Titus O'Neil and Darren Young)*
[Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

WWE vs. TNA (2013)

Tagline: _Cursed_

Date: August 11, 2013
Venue: Toronto, Canada
Theme: TNA's imminent downfall is starting to take shape, as internal feuds get in the way and the recent roster cuts; thus, calling Hogan/Bischoff's management as a "curse" to the company.
General Crowd Favorite: WWE
Final Score: WWE:7, TNA:2

MAIN EVENT: "Invasion 2.0"
*Team WWE (John Cena, Daniel Bryan, Randy Orton, Sheamus, and Kane) def. Aces & Eight's (Bully Ray, Devon, Mr. Anderson, Wes Briscoe, and Knux) *
[5-on-5 Elimination Tag Team Match]
- Elimination by order: Sheamus, Knux, Anderson, Kane, Briscoe, Orton, Devon, Cena, Bully Ray
- After the match, Bryan does his "Yes" chants, as the show ends with the crowd chanting along with Bryan. 

7. *Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Samoa Joe (w/ Hulk Hogan)*
- Before the match, Heyman made a 10-minute pipebomb explaining why he didn't join TNA, the company's imminent downfall, and Hogan's contribution to its current state. Hogan then came out and simply said Joe is going to "kill" Brock.

6. World Champion vs. World Champion
*Chris Sabin def. Alberto del Rio *

5. *Austin Aries def. Dolph Ziggler* 

4. Divas Champion vs. Knockouts Champion
*AJ Lee def. Mickie James*
- After the match, the psychotic AJ tried to cut Mickie's hair, but received a swift kick to the skull instead.

3. *Ryback def. Joseph Park*

2. WWE Tag Team Champions vs. TNA Tag Team Champions
*The Shield (Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns) (w/ Dean Ambrose) def. Gunner and James Storm*
[Tag Team Match]
- After the match, when The Shield tried to give Gunner and Storm a beatdown, Bobby Roode arrives and helps Gunner and Storm fight off The Shield. After the post-match brawl, Roode looks at Storm and immediately leaves the ring. 

1. *CM Punk def. AJ Styles*
- After the match, Punk offered Styles to shake his hand. Styles was quite upset and hesitant at first, but eventually had the respect to do so and left quickly. ​


----------



## BackBone2

*Backlash (2009)*

*Singles match for the ECW Championship*
Christian (c) vs. Jack Swagger

*Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio (c) vs. Kane

*Tag team match for the WWE Unified Tag Team Championship*
The Colons (c) vs. Legacy

*Special Referee match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Melina (c) vs. Michelle McCool (with Special Guest Referee Alicia Fox)

*Singles match for the WWE United States Championship*
MVP (c) vs. The Miz

*Singles match for the Money in the Bank briefcase*
CM Punk (c) vs. Shelton Benjamin

*Fatal Four Way match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho vs. The Big Show

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Mr. Kennedy


----------



## BackBone2

*Judgment Day (2009)*

*Singles match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Maryse (c) vs. Mickie James

*Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio (c) vs. Chris Jericho

*Triple threat match for the WWE United States Championship*
MVP (c) vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Ted DiBiase

*Steel Cage match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Triple H

*Singles match*
CM Punk vs. Kane

*Singles match*
Big Show vs. Mr. Kennedy

*Singles match for the ECW Championship*
Christian (c) vs. William Regal

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Jeff Hardy (c) vs. CM Punk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 24
Batista & Rey vs Miz & Morrison for the WTT Titles

MITB Ladder Match
Punk vs Shelton vs Kennedy vs Carlito vs Kane vs Chavo vs Cody vs JBL

SD vs Raw Brand Supremacy
Y2J vs MVP (with Matt Hardy returning after the match)

#1 Contenders Match
Shawn Michaels vs Jeff Hardy

Career Threatning match
HHH vs Ric Flair

Bunnymania Tag Match

Undertaker vs Edge for the whc title

Show vs Floyd

Cena vs Orton for the WWE Title


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WM 26
CM Punk vs Mysterio

26 Man Battle Royal

HHH vs Sheamus

last chance for the womens title
Mickie James vs Mccool 

Ladder Match for the WHC Title
Edge vs Y2J

Bret vs Vince

If Michaels loses he must retire
The Miz vs HBK

The Streak vs The Choosen one
Taker vs Mcintyre

Batista vs Cena for the WWE Title


----------



## the modern myth

*King of the Ring 1995*

*Quarter Finals Matches*
01. Shawn Micheals defeats Adam Bomb
02. The Undertaker beats Razor Ramon
03. Owen Hart beats Tatanka
04. Bam-Bam Bigelow beats Sycho Sid

*Semi Finals*
05. Shawn Michaels beats The Undertaker
06. Bam-Bam Bigelow beats Owen Hart

*Intercontinental Championship Match*
07. 123 Kid beats Jeff Jarrett for the IC title

*WWF Tag Team Championship Match*
08. The team of Hakushi & Yokozuna defeat Bulldog and Luger for the tag team championships

*WWF Championship Match*
09. Bret Hart defeats Diesel in a no DQ match for the WWF title

*Tournament Finals*
10. Bam-Bam Bigelow beats Shawn Michaels


----------



## BackBone2

*WWE Extreme Rules (2009)*

*Falls Count Anywhere match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) vs. Rey Mysterio

*Two out of three falls for the WWE United States Championship*
Kofi Kingston (c) vs. Matt Hardy

*Tag team pillow fight*
Michelle McCool and Alicia Fox vs. Melina and Gail Kim

*Six man tag team match for the WWE Championship and the WWE Unified Tag Team Championship*
Legacy (Randy Orton (WWE Champion) and Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase (WWE Unified Tag Team Champions) vs. Triple H, Batista and Montel Vontavious Porter

*Singapore Cane match*
Dolph Ziggler (with Maria) vs. John Morrison

*Extreme Rules match for the ECW Championship*
Christian (c) vs. Tommy Dreamer

*Last man standing match*
John Cena vs. Big Show

*Ladder match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## BackBone2

*The Bash (2009)*

*Fatal Four Way match for the ECW Championship*
Tommy Dreamer (c) vs. Christian vs. Jack Swagger vs. William Regal

*Ladder match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship; if Rey loses he must unmask*
Chris Jericho (c) vs. Rey Mysterio

*Singles match; winner gets managerial services of Maria*
Dolph Ziggler (with Maria) vs. John Morrison

*Singles match*
John Cena vs. The Miz

*Tag team match for the WWE Unified Tag team match*
The Legacy (c) vs. R-Truth and Finlay (with Hornswoggle)

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs. Jeff Hardy

*Six Diva tag team inter-promotional match*
Michelle McCool, Maryse and Alicia Fox vs. Gail Kim, Melina and Mickie James

*Uncantioned match*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Triple H


----------



## BackBone2

*Night of Champions (2009)*

*Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler (with Maria)

*Singles match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Michelle McCool (c) vs. Eve

*Singles match for the WWE United States Championship*
Kofi Kingston (c) vs. The Miz

*Tag team match for the WWE Unfied Tag Team Championship*
Legacy (c) vs. Cryme Tyme (JTG and Shad) (with Eve)

*Singles match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Maryse (c) vs. Mickie James

*Triple threat match for the ECW Championship*
Tommy Dreamer (c) vs. William Regal vs. Christian

*Championship scramble match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Triple H vs. John Cena vs. Montel Vontavious Porter vs. Big Show vs. Mr. Kennedy

*Fatal Four way match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy vs. John Morrison


----------



## the modern myth

*WRESTLEMANIA 16*

*WWF Championship*
Triple H (WWF Champion) vs *The Rock*
(Hogan style 15-20min main event; loads of high-spots; happy ending)

*Tag Team Match*
*Perry Saturn & Dean Malenko* vs X-Pac & Road Dogg
(A short tag team match, Radicalz 3rd win of the night)

*No DQ Match*
Kane vs *Cactus Jack*
(I'd give Mick the WM win, perhaps even unmasking Kane)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Kurt Angle (IC Champion) vs *Chris Benoit* 
(Another win for the Radicalz, and a 20min IC title match)

*Triangle Tag Team Championship Ladder Match*
Dudley Boys (Champions) vs *Edge & Christian* & The Hardy Boys
As is.

*European Championship*
Chris Jericho (European Championship) vs *Eddie Guerrero*
(A fast paced match, 10mins, decent win for Eddie - and the first of many for the Radicalz)

*Hardcore Championship Match*
*Hardcore Holly* vs the Big Show
(A short, violent match - 5mins tops)

*Six Man Tag Team Match*
*Big Boss Man & The APA* vs Too Cool & Rikishi
(A short, squash type opener)


----------



## the modern myth

*Wrestlemania VII*

*WWF Championship Match*
'Macho Man' Randy Savage (Champion) vs Hulk Hogan

Legion of Doom vs Demolition

*Million Dollar Championship*
Ted DiBiase (Champion) vs Virgil

*Grudge Match*
Ultimate Warrior vs the Undertaker

*Intercontinental Championship Match*
Mr. Perfect (Champion) vs Jake 'The Snake' Roberts

*WWF Tag Team Championship Match*
The Hart Foundation (Champions) vs The Rockers

*Grudge Match*
'The Model' Rick Martel vs Tito Santana

*Kinightstick vs Cattle Prod Match*
The Mountie vs Virgil


----------



## BackBone2

*SummerSlam (2009)*

*Singles match for the WWE United States Championship*
The Miz (c) vs. Kofi Kingston

*Diva tag team match*
Michelle McCool and Layla vs. Melina and Gail Kim

*Triple threat match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio (c) vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kane

*Tag team match for the WWE Unified Tag Team Championship*
The Legacy (c) vs. D-Generation X

*Singles match*
John Cena vs. Chris Jericho

*Singles match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Maryse (c) vs. Mickie James

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Montel Vontavious Porter

*Fatal Four Way Tables, Ladders and Chairs match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy vs. John Morrison


----------



## BackBone2

*Breaking Point (2009)*

*Singles match for the WWE United States Championship*
The Miz (c) vs. Jack Swagger (with Eve)

*Falls Count Anywhere Submissions count anywhere match for the WWE Unified tag team championship*
The Legacy (c) vs. D-Generation X

*Triple threat match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Michelle McCool (c) vs. Layla (c) vs. Melina

*Fatal Four way match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Kane vs. Chris Jericho vs. Rey Mysterio

*Triple threat match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs. John Morrison vs. The Undertaker

*Singles match*
Batista vs. Big Show

*Triple threat match for the WWE Championship*
Montel Vontavious Porter (c) vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> WWE vs. TNA (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _Cursed_
> 
> Date: August 11, 2013
> Venue: Toronto, Canada
> Theme: TNA's imminent downfall is starting to take shape, as internal feuds get in the way and the recent roster cuts; thus, calling Hogan/Bischoff's management as a "curse" to the company.
> General Crowd Favorite: WWE
> Final Score: WWE:6, TNA:2
> 
> MAIN EVENT: "Invasion 2.0"
> *Team WWE (John Cena, Daniel Bryan, Randy Orton, Sheamus, and Kane) def. Aces & Eight's (Bully Ray, Devon, Mr. Anderson, Wes Briscoe, and Knux) *
> [5-on-5 Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - Elimination by order: Sheamus, Knux, Anderson, Kane, Briscoe, Orton, Devon, Cena, Bully Ray
> - After the match, Bryan does his "Yes" chants, as the show ends with the crowd chanting along with Bryan.
> 
> 7. *Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Samoa Joe (w/ Hulk Hogan)*
> - Before the match, Heyman made a 10-minute pipebomb explaining why he didn't join TNA, the company's imminent downfall, and Hogan's contribution to its current state. Hogan then came out and simply said Joe is going to "kill" Brock.
> 
> 6. World Champion vs. World Champion
> *Chris Sabin def. Alberto del Rio *
> 
> 5. *Austin Aries def. Dolph Ziggler*
> 
> 4. Divas Champion vs. Knockouts Champion
> *AJ Lee def. Mickie James*
> - After the match, the psychotic AJ tried to cut Mickie's hair, but received a swift kick to the skull instead.
> 
> 3. *Ryback def. Joseph Park*
> 
> 2. WWE Tag Team Champions vs. TNA Tag Team Champions
> *The Shield (Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns) (w/ Dean Ambrose) def. Gunner and James Storm*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - After the match, when The Shield tried to give Gunner and Storm a beatdown, Bobby Roode arrives and helps Gunner and Storm fight off The Shield. After the post-match brawl, Roode looks at Storm and immediately leaves the ring.
> 
> 1. *CM Punk def. AJ Styles*
> - After the match, Punk offered Styles to shake his hand. Styles was quite upset and hesitant at first, but eventually had the respect to do so and left quickly. ​


WWE vs. TNA (2012)

Tagline: _To Be the Best_

Date: August 5, 2013
Venue: Austin, Texas 
Theme: Based on a fan's perspective, TNA seems to be heading in the right direction, as Hogan ensured to the wrestling universe that this pay-per-view event will be the company's true pivotal point. On the other hand, WWE continues to promote itself as the "#1 wrestling company", and simply replied (as a company statement), "It is our best interest to accept this annual competitive challenge, entertain wrestling fans... and crush our the opposing company!".
General Crowd Favorite: TNA
Final Score: WWE:3, TNA:5

MAIN EVENT: WWE Champion vs. TNA World Heavyweight Champion
*Austin Aries def. CM Punk*
- On an episode of Raw, Punk made a pipebomb explaining his heel turn over The Rock on Raw 1000, but was abruptly interrupted by Aries. The two had a verbal sparring, claiming how they are the "best in the world". John Lauranitus and Hulk Hogan them came out to announce a match between the two. During the contract signing a few weeks after, the two brawled where Aries got the upper hand at the end.

7. *Bully Ray def. John Cena*
- Bully won after a masked member of Aces & Eights interfered, and by hitting Cena a fistful of chains. 
- Weeks prior to the match, while Cena was having a match on an episode of Raw, Bully came out from the audience started to harass Cena fans, primarily little children. Cena got frustrated and tried to chase him down. The following Impact, Bully made a promo about the incident, explaining his intentions that no matter how much Cena still cares about his fans, his fans continue to chant "Cena Sucks"; thus, making him a fool. Bully also tried to call out Cena on the Impact Zone, but he failed to make an appearance. Instead, Bully tried to return to the following Raw and harass Cena fans again, but Cena was waiting for him all along and received a beatdown. John Lauranitus then issued a match between the two. 

6. *Team TNA (Sting, AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, James Storm, and Jeff Hardy) def. Team WWE (Triple H, Chris Jericho, The Big Show, Ryback, and Rey Mysterio)*
[5-on-5 Elimination Match]
- Elimination by order: Styles, Mysterio, Storm, Show, Jericho, Joe, Sting, Triple H, Ryback
- During the match, Brock Lesnar interfered by giving him an F5, leaving Hardy for the pin.
- Hardy pinned Ryback with a quick roll-out.
- Show walked out in the middle of the match because he had enough of Sting's mind games and Joe's dominance over him, showing his disloyalty to the company.

5. *Bobby Roode def. Sheamus*

4. *Daniel Bryan def. Kurt Angle*

3. WWE Divas vs. TNA Knockouts
*Beth Phoenix, Natalya, and Eve Torres def. Mickie James, Tara, and Velvet Sky*
[6-Way Tag Team Match]

2. WWE Intercontinental Champion vs. TNA Television Champion
*Devon def. The Miz*

1. WWE Tag Team Champions vs. TNA World Tag Team Champions
*R-Truth and Kofi Kingston def. Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels and Kazarian)*
[Tag Team Match] ​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WM 23
Randy Orton & Edge vs Hardy Boyz for the WTT Titles

8 Man MITB Ladder Match

Carlito vs Flair

Extreme 4 vs 4 Elimination Tag
New Breed vs ECW Originals

Batista vs Rey Mysterio for the WHC Title

John Cena vs HHH vs HBK for the WWWE Title

Beth Phoenix vs Mickie James for the Divas Title

Main Event 
Lashley vs Undertaker for the ECW Title
Lashley would be the one to end the Undertaker Wrestlemania streak

OT- Why did the WWE release Bobby Lashley? 
he couldve been huge and he was awesome in the ring


----------



## BackBone2

*Hell In A Cell (2009)*

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Montel Vontavious Porter (c) vs. Randy Orton

*Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. R-Truth

*Hell In A Cell tag team match for the WWE Unified Tag Team Championship*
The Legacy (c) vs. D-Generation X

*Singles match for the WWE United States Championship*
Jack Swagger (c) vs. The Miz

*Singles match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Maryse (c) vs. Melina

*Singles match*
Drew McIntyre vs. Kane

*Six man tag team match *
John Morrison and Cryme Tyme vs. Chris Jericho and The Hart Dynasty

*Six Man Hell in the Cell match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs. The Undertaker vs. Big Show vs. Matt Hardy vs. Batista vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## MarkyMark88

MrJamesJepsan said:


> WM 23
> Randy Orton & Edge vs Hardy Boyz for the WTT Titles
> 
> 8 Man MITB Ladder Match
> 
> Carlito vs Flair
> 
> Extreme 4 vs 4 Elimination Tag
> New Breed vs ECW Originals
> 
> Batista vs Rey Mysterio for the WHC Title
> 
> John Cena vs HHH vs HBK for the WWWE Title
> 
> Beth Phoenix vs Mickie James for the Divas Title
> 
> Main Event
> Lashley vs Undertaker for the ECW Title
> Lashley would be the one to end the Undertaker Wrestlemania streak
> 
> OT- Why did the WWE release Bobby Lashley?
> he couldve been huge and he was awesome in the ring


To answer your question, they didn't release Lashley. He left. Which is why they are so afraid to build new stars because they invested a lot in him, and he bailed.


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Summerslam (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _The Perfect Storm_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Forces Collide
> *Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Triple H*
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *Rey Mysterio def. CM Punk (c)*
> - Punk turned heel on Raw 1000 after attacking The Rock. Rey also returned on Raw after Money in the Bank.
> - The feud started when Punk interrupted Rey's promo in San Diego, telling him that he's a has-been and needs to go home for being injury-prone. Rey got offended and challenged Punk to a match later that night; if Rey had won, he gets a title shot at Summerslam.
> 
> 6. *Mankind def. Dean Ambrose*
> [No Disqualification Match]
> - Before the match even started, Ambrose tried to ambush Mankind from behind during his entrance but it was Brodus Clay disguised instead; thus, leaving Mankind the opening for an attack.
> - The feud started in a Wrestlemania 28 viral video where Ambrose had a heated confrontation with Foley, as if it were a shoot.
> - Their feud re-kindled when Ambrose ambushed Foley backstage during the Raw 1000 celebrations. The next night on Raw, Ambrose made a promo explaining his motive and challenged him into a match, but got Mankind instead.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Big Show def. Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ AJ Lee) via disqualification*
> - On Raw 1000, after Ziggler got knocked out by Big Show, Santino cashed in his MITB briefcase but unfortunately failed when Ziggler reversed Santino's Zig-Zag into a Cobra. Later that week on Smackdown, AJ, who has been his girlfriend for a few months, dumped Santino due to his pathetic loss. The following Raw, Ziggler shocked the world when he blamed Vickie Guerrero for not aiding him after Show's attack, and dumped her as his manager where AJ will replace instead. AJ and Dolph share a kiss as Vickie left sobbing out of the ring.
> 
> 4. United States Championship
> *Kofi Kingston (w/ Master Gong) def. Randy Orton (c)*
> - Two weeks after Money in the Bank, Kofi debuted a whole new look and entrance music, resembling a dark and deranged Jamaican pothead and introduced his manager, Master Gong. He told everyone that he has always hated being in the under card for so long, and wanted to climb higher up the ladder by re-discovering himself, his roots. So he sought after a spiritualist who shall bring him into enlightenment.
> - Whenever Kofi is having a match, he is always loses his temper, but Gong is always there to keep his cool.
> 
> 3. *Ryback def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
> 
> 2. *Christian def. Sheamus*
> 
> 1. Intercontinental Championship
> *Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero) (c) def. Daniel Bryan, and Chris Jericho*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Hell, Fire, and Awesomeness (Kane and The Miz) def. The Prime Time Players (Titus O'Neil and Darren Young)*
> [Tag Team Match]​


No Mercy (2012)

- Replacing Night of Champions.

Tagline: _A Deal With the Devil_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Rey Mysterio (c)*

8. Divas Championship
*Eve Torres (c) def. Beth Phoenix*
- This is Phoenix' final pay-per-view appearance, before losing to Torres again on an "I Quit" match on Raw; then she finally left WWE.

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ AJ Lee) def. Randy Orton, and The Big Show*
[Triple Threat Match]

6. *Ryback def. Christian*

5. *Antonio Cesaro (w/ Aksana) def. Sheamus (w/ Hornswoggle)*
- Hornswoggle betrays Sheamus by hitting him with a shillelagh, leaving Christian for a Killswitch and a pin. This will help promote Hornswoggle role in his upcoming movie "Leprechaun: Origins".
- This is Cesaro's pay-per-view debut, and his first pay-per-view win, as part of his 2-month long undefeated streak.

4. Intercontinental Championship
*Mark Henry def. Jack Swagger (c) (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
- A few weeks prior to this match on Raw, Henry just returned from his 7-month injury, as a babyface. 

3. *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Sin Cara*

2. WWE Tag Team Championship
*Hell, Fire, and Awesomeness (Kane and The Miz) (c) def. Rhodes-Scholars (Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow)*
[Tag Team Match]

1. *Daniel Bryan def. Dean Ambrose*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> No Mercy (2012)
> 
> - Replacing Night of Champions.
> 
> Tagline: _A Deal With the Devil_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Rey Mysterio (c)*
> 
> 8. Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres (c) def. Beth Phoenix*
> - This is Phoenix' final pay-per-view appearance, before losing to Torres again on an "I Quit" match on Raw; then she finally left WWE.
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ AJ Lee) def. Randy Orton, and The Big Show*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 6. *Ryback def. Christian*
> 
> 5. *Antonio Cesaro (w/ Aksana) def. Sheamus (w/ Hornswoggle)*
> - Hornswoggle betrays Sheamus by hitting him with a shillelagh, leaving Christian for a Killswitch and a pin. This will help promote Hornswoggle role in his upcoming movie "Leprechaun: Origins".
> - This is Cesaro's pay-per-view debut, and his first pay-per-view win, as part of his 2-month long undefeated streak.
> 
> 4. Intercontinental Championship
> *Mark Henry def. Jack Swagger (c) (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
> - A few weeks prior to this match on Raw, Henry just returned from his 7-month injury, as a babyface.
> 
> 3. *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Sin Cara*
> 
> 2. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *Hell, Fire, and Awesomeness (Kane and The Miz) (c) def. Rhodes-Scholars (Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. *Daniel Bryan def. Dean Ambrose*​


Hell in a Cell (2012)

Tagline: _The Fall_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman) (c) def. Daniel Bryan, Kofi Kingston (w/ Master Gong), The Big Show, and Sheamus*
[5-Way Armageddon Hell in a Cell Match]
- The main highlight of the show is when Show chokeslammed Kingston from the roof of the cell down to the ring. 
- Punk won by pinning a downed Kingston after Show's chokeslam from the top of the cell.
- After Hornswoggle's betreyal on Sheamus on No Mercy, the latter tried to find the former, swearing to kick his ass. During the match, Sheamus finally found Hornswoggle and tried to chase him down, but eventually got a WMD from the Big Show. 

6. Divas Championship
*Eve Torres (c) def. Brie Bella*

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Randy Orton def. Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ AJ Lee)*

4. Streak vs. Streak
*Ryback def. Antonio Cesaro (w/ Aksana) via disqualification*
- Aksana tried to hit Ryback with a steel chair to have Cesaro disqualified from the match, and preserve his winning streak. When Aksana hit Ryback with the chair, there was no effect and only made the latter angry. After the match, Ryback gave Cesaro a shellshock, as Aksana came into his aid.

3. *Dean Ambrose def. Mankind*
[Hell in a Cell Match]

2. Intercontinental Championship
*Mark Henry (c) def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*

1. WWE Tag Team Championship
*Rhodes-Scholars (Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow) def. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara, and Hell, Fire and Awesomeness (Kane and The Miz) (c)* 
[3-Way Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Hell in a Cell (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _The Fall_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman) (c) def. Daniel Bryan, Kofi Kingston (w/ Master Gong), The Big Show, and Sheamus*
> [5-Way Armageddon Hell in a Cell Match]
> - The main highlight of the show is when Show chokeslammed Kingston from the roof of the cell down to the ring.
> - Punk won by pinning a downed Kingston after Show's chokeslam from the top of the cell.
> - After Hornswoggle's betreyal on Sheamus on No Mercy, the latter tried to find the former, swearing to kick his ass. During the match, Sheamus finally found Hornswoggle and tried to chase him down, but eventually got a WMD from the Big Show.
> 
> 6. Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres (c) def. Brie Bella*
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Randy Orton def. Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ AJ Lee)*
> 
> 4. Streak vs. Streak
> *Ryback def. Antonio Cesaro (w/ Aksana) via disqualification*
> - Aksana tried to hit Ryback with a steel chair to have Cesaro disqualified from the match, and preserve his winning streak. When Aksana hit Ryback with the chair, there was no effect and only made the latter angry. After the match, Ryback gave Cesaro a shellshock, as Aksana came into his aid.
> 
> 3. *Dean Ambrose def. Mankind*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> 
> 2. Intercontinental Championship
> *Mark Henry (c) def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
> 
> 1. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *Rhodes-Scholars (Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow) def. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara, and Hell, Fire and Awesomeness (Kane and The Miz) (c)*
> [3-Way Tag Team Match]​


Survivor Series (2012)

Tagline: _For Honor_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman) (c) def. Daniel Bryan* 
- Bryan injures his left knee during the match but nevertheless continued the match. He is out for 6 months for surgery and rest.

5. *Team Orton (Randy Orton, Kane, The Miz, Rey Mysterio, and John Cena) def. Team Ziggler (Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, Christian, and Wade Barrett) (w/ AJ Lee)*
[Traditional 5-on-5 Survivor Series Match]
- Cena makes a surprise return, replacing Sin Cara (who was breaten down by Ziggler's group early on the show) in the match. This was shocking because everyone expected Cena to return on the Royal Rumble.
- Elimination by order: Ziggler, Kane, The Miz, Christian, Mysterio, Sandow, Rhodes, Orton, Barrett

4. *The Bella Twins (Brie Bella and Nikki Bella) def. Eve Torres and Tamina Snauka* 
[Tag Team Match]
- During the match, Brie accidentally elbowed Nikki's jaw. Brie did not seem to mind it and gave Tamina the Bella Buster. After the match, Nikki just walked out the ring, with Brie confused of her reason to do so. 

3. *Sheamus def. The Big Show and Hornswoggle*
[2-on-1 Handicap Match]

2. *Ryback def. Dean Ambrose via disqualification*
- During the match, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins made their WWE debut, and interfered by giving Ryback a major beatdown. After the beatdown, Ambrose shook hands with the two, and made a short promo about The Shield and it's mission in bringing forth "justice" in the WWE.

1. *El Grupo Finale (Alberto del Rio, Darren Young, Titus O'Neil, Kofi Kingston, and Antonio Cesaro) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez and Master Gong) def. Team Pain (Mark Henry, Jey Uso, Jimmy Uso, R-Truth, and Brodus Clay)* 
[Traditional 5-on-5 Survivor Series Match]
- Elimination by order: Truth, Young, Jey, Jimmy, O'Neil, Clay, Kingston, Cesaro, Henry​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Survivor Series (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _For Honor_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman) (c) def. Daniel Bryan*
> - Bryan injures his left knee during the match but nevertheless continued the match. He is out for 6 months for surgery and rest.
> 
> 5. *Team Orton (Randy Orton, Kane, The Miz, Rey Mysterio, and John Cena) def. Team Ziggler (Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, Christian, and Wade Barrett) (w/ AJ Lee)*
> [Traditional 5-on-5 Survivor Series Match]
> - Cena makes a surprise return, replacing Sin Cara (who was breaten down by Ziggler's group early on the show) in the match. This was shocking because everyone expected Cena to return on the Royal Rumble.
> - Elimination by order: Ziggler, Kane, The Miz, Christian, Mysterio, Sandow, Rhodes, Orton, Barrett
> 
> 4. *The Bella Twins (Brie Bella and Nikki Bella) def. Eve Torres and Tamina Snauka*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - During the match, Brie accidentally elbowed Nikki's jaw. Brie did not seem to mind it and gave Tamina the Bella Buster. After the match, Nikki just walked out the ring, with Brie confused of her reason to do so.
> 
> 3. *Sheamus def. The Big Show and Hornswoggle*
> [2-on-1 Handicap Match]
> 
> 2. *Ryback def. Dean Ambrose via disqualification*
> - During the match, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins made their WWE debut, and interfered by giving Ryback a major beatdown. After the beatdown, Ambrose shook hands with the two, and made a short promo about The Shield and it's mission in bringing forth "justice" in the WWE.
> 
> 1. *El Grupo Finale (Alberto del Rio, Darren Young, Titus O'Neil, Kofi Kingston, and Antonio Cesaro) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez and Master Gong) def. Team Pain (Mark Henry, Jey Uso, Jimmy Uso, R-Truth, and Brodus Clay)*
> [Traditional 5-on-5 Survivor Series Match]
> - Elimination by order: Truth, Young, Jey, Jimmy, O'Neil, Clay, Kingston, Cesaro, Henry​


TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2012)

Tagline: _No Chance in Hell_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Christian def. Randy Orton (c), and Wade Barrett* 
[3-Way TLC Match]
- Edge comes out after the match to celebrate with Christian in front of the Toronto crowd.

7. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Mr. McMahon* 
[Chairs Match] 
- Tensions between Heyman and McMahon have been going on since the former returned to WWE, but Punk went into the feud by insulting the boss in front of the crowd by not treating Punk properly as a champ. At one segment, Punk slapped McMahon on the face but the latter retaliated (ala Shane-Legacy 2009 feud) by giving the WWE Champion several fists and a low blow. The following week, McMahon asserted Raw General Manager Vickie Guerrero to have a match between him and Punk, to show that he still has the capability to tear wrestlers apart.

6. *Dolph Ziggler def. John Cena*
- During the match, AJ arrived to the ring, asking Cena to take it easy on Dolph. She eventually hits Cena with a chair, leaving Dolph for the Zig-Zag and the pin. Ziggler and AJ reconciled after the match, and share a kiss.
- A few weeks prior to the match, AJ was spotted having an affair with Cena. Ziggler got mad at AJ and Cena, and vows to avenge his love for AJ by challenging Cena to a one-on-one match. This is also to see who is the better man of the two.

5. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins) def. Ryback and Hell, Fire, and Awesomeness (Kane and The Miz)*
[6-Man Tag Team Match]
- As soon as Rollins grabs the briefcase, The Shield immediately storm out off the arena.
- After Survivor Series, Reigns and Rollins join Amrose as they introduce themselves to the WWE Universe. Not long enough, Ryback interrupts and charges into them. As The Shield attempts to give Ryback the Triple Powerbomb finisher, HFA arrives and comes to Ryback's aid.

4. Intercontinental Championship
*Antonio Cesaro (w/ Aksana) def. Mark Henry (c)*

3. Divas Championship
*Brie Bella (c) def. Tamina Snauka*

2. United States Championship
*R-Truth (c) def. Kofi Kingston (w/ Master Gong)* 

1. *The Big Show def. Sheamus*
[Tables Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _No Chance in Hell_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Christian def. Randy Orton (c), and Wade Barrett*
> [3-Way TLC Match]
> - Edge comes out after the match to celebrate with Christian in front of the Toronto crowd.
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Mr. McMahon*
> [Chairs Match]
> - Tensions between Heyman and McMahon have been going on since the former returned to WWE, but Punk went into the feud by insulting the boss in front of the crowd by not treating Punk properly as a champ. At one segment, Punk slapped McMahon on the face but the latter retaliated (ala Shane-Legacy 2009 feud) by giving the WWE Champion several fists and a low blow. The following week, McMahon asserted Raw General Manager Vickie Guerrero to have a match between him and Punk, to show that he still has the capability to tear wrestlers apart.
> 
> 6. *Dolph Ziggler def. John Cena*
> - During the match, AJ arrived to the ring, asking Cena to take it easy on Dolph. She eventually hits Cena with a chair, leaving Dolph for the Zig-Zag and the pin. Ziggler and AJ reconciled after the match, and share a kiss.
> - A few weeks prior to the match, AJ was spotted having an affair with Cena. Ziggler got mad at AJ and Cena, and vows to avenge his love for AJ by challenging Cena to a one-on-one match. This is also to see who is the better man of the two.
> 
> 5. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins) def. Ryback and Hell, Fire, and Awesomeness (Kane and The Miz)*
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]
> - As soon as Rollins grabs the briefcase, The Shield immediately storm out off the arena.
> - After Survivor Series, Reigns and Rollins join Amrose as they introduce themselves to the WWE Universe. Not long enough, Ryback interrupts and charges into them. As The Shield attempts to give Ryback the Triple Powerbomb finisher, HFA arrives and comes to Ryback's aid.
> 
> 4. Intercontinental Championship
> *Antonio Cesaro (w/ Aksana) def. Mark Henry (c)*
> 
> 3. Divas Championship
> *Brie Bella (c) def. Tamina Snauka*
> 
> 2. United States Championship
> *R-Truth (c) def. Kofi Kingston (w/ Master Gong)*
> 
> 1. *The Big Show def. Sheamus*
> [Tables Match]​


Royal Rumble (2013)

Tagline: _Finally..._

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*The Rock def. CM Punk (c) (w/ Paul Heyman)*
- Instead of announcing a reserved WWE Title match way back from Raw 1000 (because that will make storylines in between woefully predictable), The Rock makes a surprise return on the first Raw of 2013, makes an epic promo with Punk, and challenges Punk for a WWE Title match. 

4. *30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Winner: John Cena* by last eliminating Dolph Ziggler
- Final six: Cena, Ryback, Ziggler, Sheamus, Orton, and Kingston
- Jericho returns as entrant #2, since leaving the company on Summer 2012. 

3. *John Cena and Sheamus def. Dolph Ziggler and Big E Langston (w/ AJ Lee)*
[Tag Team Match]

2. Divas Championship
*Nikki Bella def. Brie Bella (c)*
- Nikki has showed several cases of jealousy with Brie ever since the latter won the Divas Title (i.e. Survivor Series). Nikki finally turned heel by abandoning Brie in a tag team match, and slapping Brie to show that personal things are kept aside this time and she has the eye on the prize.

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Christian (c) def. Randy Orton via disqualification*
- Orton accidentally hit the referee but the latter thought it was intentional so the former was unjustly disqualified. Orton became very pissed and finally turned heel by giving the referee an RKO and a Punt to the head.
- Christian turned face after winning the WHC on TLC. 
- This is a face-versus-face feud.​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Royal Rumble (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _Finally..._
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *The Rock def. CM Punk (c) (w/ Paul Heyman)*
> - Instead of announcing a reserved WWE Title match way back from Raw 1000 (because that will make storylines in between woefully predictable), The Rock makes a surprise return on the first Raw of 2013, makes an epic promo with Punk, and challenges Punk for a WWE Title match.
> 
> 4. *30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
> *Winner: John Cena* by last eliminating Dolph Ziggler
> - Final six: Cena, Ryback, Ziggler, Sheamus, Orton, and Kingston
> - Jericho returns as entrant #2, since leaving the company on Summer 2012.
> 
> 3. *John Cena and Sheamus def. Dolph Ziggler and Big E Langston (w/ AJ Lee)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. Divas Championship
> *Nikki Bella def. Brie Bella (c)*
> - Nikki has showed several cases of jealousy with Brie ever since the latter won the Divas Title (i.e. Survivor Series). Nikki finally turned heel by abandoning Brie in a tag team match, and slapping Brie to show that personal things are kept aside this time and she has the eye on the prize.
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Christian (c) def. Randy Orton via disqualification*
> - Orton accidentally hit the referee but the latter thought it was intentional so the former was unjustly disqualified. Orton became very pissed and finally turned heel by giving the referee an RKO and a Punt to the head.
> - Christian turned face after winning the WHC on TLC.
> - This is a face-versus-face feud.​


Elimination Chamber (2013)

Tagline: _Karma's a Bitch_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Title Match Opportunity at Wrestlemania
*Sheamus def. Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter), Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez), The Big Show, Wade Barrett, and Dolph Ziggler (w/ AJ Lee and Big E Langston)*
[Elimination Chamber Match]
- Del Rio turned face weeks prior to the match.
- Elimination by order: Show, Barrett, Ziggler, Del Rio, Swagger 

6. Grudge Match
*John Cena def. Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman)*
- During the match, when Lesnar was getting the upperhand, Triple H makes a surprise return (since Summerslam) and hits the former with a pedigree, leaving Cena with the Attitude Adjustment and the pin.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Randy Orton def. Christian (c)*
- This is Orton's 3rd reincarnation as a heel. But this time, instead of adapting the "Viper" gimmick, he introduces the "Faceless Assassin" gimmick, which is similar to the former but more selfish, as he is against both heels and faces.

4. *CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman) def. The Miz (w/ Kane)*
- This feud is based on a house show incident where Miz accidentally dropped Punk's head, leaving the latter in a concussion.
- After the match, Punk made a promo saying that he's not done with The Rock and guarantees to do anything to win back the WWE Title.

3. Red Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase - WWE Title Match Contract
*The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins) def. Ryback, Mark Henry, and Chris Jericho*
[6-Man Tag Team Match]
- Weeks prior to the match on Raw, The Shield once again ambushes Ryback, but this time, they steal his MITB briefcase. Later that night, an enraged Ryback is threatening to "tear the Shield one member at a time" if they do not bring his briefcase back. The Shield responds via titantron that they are willing to return if he can beat them. The following week on Raw, The Shield interfere Henry and Jericho's individual matches. On Smackdown, Ryback baited The Shield in letting them enter the ring, but got ambushed by Jericho and Henry. This is the first time The Shield is dominated by a group. General Manager Booker T then announced a 6-Man Tag with the briefcase on the line.

2. European Championship
*Antonio Cesaro (c) (w/ Aksana) def. Brodus Clay (w/ Cameron and Naomi)*
- Cesaro kayfabe injured Clay after giving the latter a devastating Neutralizer.
- After winning the Intercontinental Title on TLC, Cesaro replaced it with the European Title but with a slick new design.

1. WWE Tag Team Championship
*Rhodes-Scholars (Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow) def. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara (c)*
[Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Elimination Chamber (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _Karma's a Bitch_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Title Match Opportunity at Wrestlemania
> *Sheamus def. Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter), Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez), The Big Show, Wade Barrett, and Dolph Ziggler (w/ AJ Lee and Big E Langston)*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> - Del Rio turned face weeks prior to the match.
> - Elimination by order: Show, Barrett, Ziggler, Del Rio, Swagger
> 
> 6. Grudge Match
> *John Cena def. Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman)*
> - During the match, when Lesnar was getting the upperhand, Triple H makes a surprise return (since Summerslam) and hits the former with a pedigree, leaving Cena with the Attitude Adjustment and the pin.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Randy Orton def. Christian (c)*
> - This is Orton's 3rd reincarnation as a heel. But this time, instead of adapting the "Viper" gimmick, he introduces the "Faceless Assassin" gimmick, which is similar to the former but more selfish, as he is against both heels and faces.
> 
> 4. *CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman) def. The Miz (w/ Kane)*
> - This feud is based on a house show incident where Miz accidentally dropped Punk's head, leaving the latter in a concussion.
> - After the match, Punk made a promo saying that he's not done with The Rock and guarantees to do anything to win back the WWE Title.
> 
> 3. Red Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase - WWE Title Match Contract
> *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins) def. Ryback, Mark Henry, and Chris Jericho*
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]
> - Weeks prior to the match on Raw, The Shield once again ambushes Ryback, but this time, they steal his MITB briefcase. Later that night, an enraged Ryback is threatening to "tear the Shield one member at a time" if they do not bring his briefcase back. The Shield responds via titantron that they are willing to return if he can beat them. The following week on Raw, The Shield interfere Henry and Jericho's individual matches. On Smackdown, Ryback baited The Shield in letting them enter the ring, but got ambushed by Jericho and Henry. This is the first time The Shield is dominated by a group. General Manager Booker T then announced a 6-Man Tag with the briefcase on the line.
> 
> 2. European Championship
> *Antonio Cesaro (c) (w/ Aksana) def. Brodus Clay (w/ Cameron and Naomi)*
> - Cesaro kayfabe injured Clay after giving the latter a devastating Neutralizer.
> - After winning the Intercontinental Title on TLC, Cesaro replaced it with the European Title but with a slick new design.
> 
> 1. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *Rhodes-Scholars (Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow) def. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]​


Wrestlemania XXIX

Tagline: _Greatness vs. Redemption vs. Respect_

9. WWE Championship
*John Cena (w/ The Shield) def. The Rock (c)*
- After the match, The Shield makes a surprise attack on The Rock. At first, it is as if The Shield is helping Punk for the win, but the latter gets a spear from Reigns. After the Triple Power Bomb, they give the briefcase to Cena and cash it in for an immediate WWE Title match. Cena then easily pins The Rock, and finally wins the WWE Title. 
- This move indicates Cena's first heel turn in more than 9 years, and his alliance with The Shield, culminating in a monster heel stable.

8. MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*The Rock (c) def. John Cena, and CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman)*
[Triple Threat Match]
- The Rock again wins cleanly this time.

7. Vacant Divas Championship
*Kaitlyn def. AJ Lee*
- Nikki Bella, the previous title holder, gets stripped out of the title after getting injured from a real-life incident. General Manager Vickie Guerrero then announced a Divas tournament to determine the top 2 semi-finalists.

6. *The Brothers of Destruction (The Undertaker and Kane) and The Big Show def. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins)*
[6-Man Tag Team Match]
- This is The Shield's first loss.
- The feud started when The Shield attacked Kane and The Miz, and the latter left the former helpless with a Triple Powerbomb. On Smackdown, Miz tried to apologize because they were in a difficult situation. Kane seems to accept it and hugs him at first, but Miz got a Chokeslam, as the crowd cheers for the former. The following Raw, The Shield assaults Big Show in the middle of a match. On another Raw, Kane and Big Show confronts The Shield, and as the hounds of justice make their way into the ring, Undertaker makes a surprise return and challenges them to a tag team match on Wrestlemania.

5. Grudge Match
*Triple H def. Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman)*
[Hell in a Cell Match]
- If Hunter loses, he has to retire. If Lesnar loses, he has to leave the WWE.

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Randy Orton (c) def. Sheamus* 

3. European Championship
*Ryback def. Antonio Cesaro (c) (w/ Aksana)*

2. *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter)*

1. *Dolph Ziggler def. Chris Jericho*
- Ziggler wins clean.

DARK MATCH: *Rey Mysterio def. Sin Cara*
- After the match, both men shake hands.​


----------



## ONeill_24-7

Took me ages but this is what i think i would like to see next year at Mania. Opinions Please?

*I also made the show and extra hour longer than the usual 4hours because some matches i believe have the potential to be amazing if they are given the correct amount of time. So i believe the PPV should be just in and around 5hrs or so with the pre-show not included in the time slot because it has its own hour before the show begins*

*WrestleMania 30
Dream Match Card
(W) = winner 
(C) = current champion *

*Pre-Show:*

*Match 1 - *
*NXT Womens Championship*
(C) Emma vs Paige (W) -15mins-

*Match 2 -*
*Tag Team Match*
Miz and Truth vs Wyatt Family (W) -10mins-


*WrestleMania XXX PPV Show:

Match 1 - 
United States Championship*
(C)Damien Sandow (W) vs Fandango -15mins-

*Match 2 -*
*Tag Team Match*
Bella Twins (W) vs AJ Lee and Kaitlyn -15mins-

*Match 3 - 
Tag Team Championship
4 Teams Participate*
Kane and Bray Wyatt vs Mark Henry and Kofi Kingston vs Big Show and Sheamus vs (C) Seth Rollins and Roman Reins (W) -20mins-

*Match 4 - 
World Heavyweight Championship*
(C)Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose(W) -25mins-

*Match 5 -
"Fathers Legacy" Match
Triple Threat Match*
Cody Rhodes vs Ted Dibiase Jr vs Curtis Axel (W) -15mins-

*Match 6 -
Intercontinental Championship*
(C)Wade Barret vs Chris Jericho (W) -20mins-

*Match 7 - 
No Holds Barred*
Brock Lensnar (with Paul Heyman) (W) vs The Rock -25mins-

*Match 8 - 
Ladder Match
Company On The Line *
Triple H (with Stephany McMahon)
Vs Shawn Michaels (with Vince McMahon) (W) -35mins-

*Match 9 -
Divas Championship *
(C)Michelle McCool vs Natalya (W) -20mins-

*Match 10 - 
The Passing Of The Torch*
CM Punk (W) vs "Stone Cold" Steve Austin -40mins-

*Match 11 - 
WWE Championship*
(C)Daniel Bryan (W) vs Dolph Ziggler -30mins-

*Match 12 -
The Streak Match*
John Cena vs The Undertaker (W) -35mins-


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Wrestlemania XXIX
> 
> Tagline: _Greatness vs. Redemption vs. Respect_
> 
> 9. WWE Championship
> *John Cena (w/ The Shield) def. The Rock (c)*
> - After the match, The Shield makes a surprise attack on The Rock. At first, it is as if The Shield is helping Punk for the win, but the latter gets a spear from Reigns. After the Triple Power Bomb, they give the briefcase to Cena and cash it in for an immediate WWE Title match. Cena then easily pins The Rock, and finally wins the WWE Title.
> - This move indicates Cena's first heel turn in more than 9 years, and his alliance with The Shield, culminating in a monster heel stable.
> 
> 8. MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *The Rock (c) def. John Cena, and CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman)*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - The Rock again wins cleanly this time.
> 
> 7. Vacant Divas Championship
> *Kaitlyn def. AJ Lee*
> - Nikki Bella, the previous title holder, gets stripped out of the title after getting injured from a real-life incident. General Manager Vickie Guerrero then announced a Divas tournament to determine the top 2 semi-finalists.
> 
> 6. *The Brothers of Destruction (The Undertaker and Kane) and The Big Show def. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins)*
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]
> - This is The Shield's first loss.
> - The feud started when The Shield attacked Kane and The Miz, and the latter left the former helpless with a Triple Powerbomb. On Smackdown, Miz tried to apologize because they were in a difficult situation. Kane seems to accept it and hugs him at first, but Miz got a Chokeslam, as the crowd cheers for the former. The following Raw, The Shield assaults Big Show in the middle of a match. On another Raw, Kane and Big Show confronts The Shield, and as the hounds of justice make their way into the ring, Undertaker makes a surprise return and challenges them to a tag team match on Wrestlemania.
> 
> 5. Grudge Match
> *Triple H def. Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman)*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> - If Hunter loses, he has to retire. If Lesnar loses, he has to leave the WWE.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) def. Sheamus*
> 
> 3. European Championship
> *Ryback def. Antonio Cesaro (c) (w/ Aksana)*
> 
> 2. *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter)*
> 
> 1. *Dolph Ziggler def. Chris Jericho*
> - Ziggler wins clean.
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Rey Mysterio def. Sin Cara*
> - After the match, both men shake hands.​


Extreme Rules (2013)

Tagline: _Don of A New Age_

7. MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Ryback*
[Steel Cage Match]
- During the match, the Shield interferes by breaking the cage door lose, but Ryback is able to take them all down, with the help of The Big Show. But Cena is able to manage to escape the cage only a few inches before Ryback does.

6. Divas Championship
*Kaitlyn (c) def. AJ Lee*
[Divas Lumberjill Match]
- Paige maker her WWE debut as a lumberjill.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Randy Orton (c) def. Sheamus*
[Extreme Rules Match]

4. #1 Contendership for the World Heavyweight Title
*Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter)*
[Submission Match]

3. United States Championship
*Roman Reigns (c) def. The Big Show* 
[Strap Match]

2. *Fandango def. Rey Mysterio*
- This is Fandango's pay-per-view debut.

1. WWE Tag Team Championship
*The Shield (Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins) def. Rhodes-Scholars (Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow) (c), and Christian and Chris Jericho, and Dolph Ziggler and Big E Langston (w/ AJ Lee)*
[4-Way Tornado Tag Ladder Match]
- Roman Reigns helps the Shield win by spearing Jericho before the latter could climb up the ladder.​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Extreme Rules (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _Don of A New Age_
> 
> 7. MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Ryback*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> - During the match, the Shield interferes by breaking the cage door lose, but Ryback is able to take them all down, with the help of The Big Show. But Cena is able to manage to escape the cage only a few inches before Ryback does.
> 
> 6. Divas Championship
> *Kaitlyn (c) def. AJ Lee*
> [Divas Lumberjill Match]
> - Paige maker her WWE debut as a lumberjill.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) def. Sheamus*
> [Extreme Rules Match]
> 
> 4. #1 Contendership for the World Heavyweight Title
> *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter)*
> [Submission Match]
> 
> 3. United States Championship
> *Roman Reigns (c) def. The Big Show*
> [Strap Match]
> 
> 2. *Fandango def. Rey Mysterio*
> - This is Fandango's pay-per-view debut.
> 
> 1. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *The Shield (Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins) def. Rhodes-Scholars (Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow) (c), and Christian and Chris Jericho, and Dolph Ziggler and Big E Langston (w/ AJ Lee)*
> [4-Way Tornado Tag Ladder Match]
> - Roman Reigns helps the Shield win by spearing Jericho before the latter could climb up the ladder.​


Souled Out

Tagline: _Business As Usual_

MAIN EVENT: *Daniel Bryan def. Chris Jericho*
- Bryan returns from his 6-month break since getting injured in Survivor Series. He gets a loud pop and a big win in front of his hometown.

7. *Christian def. Dolph Ziggler (w/ AJ Lee)*
- AJ and Langston betray Ziggler. 

6. WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Ryback*
- Cena wins by hitting a fist-full of chain to Ryback, while the referee was down. 
- If anyone interferes on Cena's behalf, Cena would have to forfeit the title to Ryback.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Randy Orton (c) def. Alberto del Rio*
- Weeks prior to this match, The Shield ambushed Del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez. Orton then comes out and gives Del Rio an RKO, and a punt to Rodriguez. The latter is kayfabe injured from the beatdown. Del Rio then vows to seek revenge on Orton and the Shield.

4. *Fandango def. The Miz*

3. United States Championship
*Roman Reigns (c) def. The Big Show, Mark Henry, and Big E Langston*
[Fatal-4-Way]

2. *The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso) def. Rhodes Scholars (Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow)*
[Tag Team Match] 

1. *Curtis Axel (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Sheamus*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Souled Out
> 
> Tagline: _Business As Usual_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: *Daniel Bryan def. Chris Jericho*
> - Bryan returns from his 6-month break since getting injured in Survivor Series. He gets a loud pop and a big win in front of his hometown.
> 
> 7. *Christian def. Dolph Ziggler (w/ AJ Lee)*
> - AJ and Langston betray Ziggler.
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Ryback*
> - Cena wins by hitting a fist-full of chain to Ryback, while the referee was down.
> - If anyone interferes on Cena's behalf, Cena would have to forfeit the title to Ryback.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) def. Alberto del Rio*
> - Weeks prior to this match, The Shield ambushed Del Rio and Ricardo Rodriguez. Orton then comes out and gives Del Rio an RKO, and a punt to Rodriguez. The latter is kayfabe injured from the beatdown. Del Rio then vows to seek revenge on Orton and the Shield.
> 
> 4. *Fandango def. The Miz*
> 
> 3. United States Championship
> *Roman Reigns (c) def. The Big Show, Mark Henry, and Big E Langston*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> 
> 2. *The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso) def. Rhodes Scholars (Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. *Curtis Axel (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Sheamus*​


Money In the Bank (2013)

Tagline: _Get Ready for the Bust!_

MAIN EVENT: Red Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase - WWE Title Match Contract
*Dean Ambrose def. Rob Van Dam, Curtis Axel (w/ Paul Heyman), Dolph Ziggler, Roman Reigns, and Daniel Bryan* 
[6-Man Ladder Match]
- During the match, Seth Rollins interferes and attempts to help Ambrose and Reigns win the match, but Ryback coincides by stopping their act. Later in the match, both Bryan and Ambrose climb the ladder and fight over the top spot, but Reigns gets in the way and tramples Bryan on Ambrose' behalf.

6. Grudge Match
*Brie Bella def. Nikki Bella*
- After the match, Brie offers her hand to Nikki. At first, the latter seems hesitant and two-faced, but they eventually hug it all out. This shows that twins can fight all they want, but they would never be separated.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio def. Randy Orton (c)*
["I Quit" Match]
- During the match, Ricardo Rodriguez returns from kayfabe injury and hits Orton with a steel chair. Del Rio then chocked Orton with the microphone cord, as Rodriguez sticks the microphone on Orton's face, until he quits. After the match, Del Rio and Rodriguez hug and cry each other out, showing that their relationship is more personal.

4. WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. The Big Show*
- If Big Show loses, he must leave the WWE for good; it doesn't mean he has to retire.

3. *Big E Langston def. Mark Henry*

2. European Championship
*Wade Barrett (c) def. Chris Jericho*

1. Blue Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase - World Heavyweight Title Match Contract 
*Damien Sandow def. Cody Rhodes, Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter), Sin Cara, Christian, and Fandango*
[6-Man Ladder Match] ​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Money In the Bank (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _Get Ready for the Bust!_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Red Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase - WWE Title Match Contract
> *Dean Ambrose def. Rob Van Dam, Curtis Axel (w/ Paul Heyman), Dolph Ziggler, Roman Reigns, and Daniel Bryan*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> - During the match, Seth Rollins interferes and attempts to help Ambrose and Reigns win the match, but Ryback coincides by stopping their act. Later in the match, both Bryan and Ambrose climb the ladder and fight over the top spot, but Reigns gets in the way and tramples Bryan on Ambrose' behalf.
> 
> 6. Grudge Match
> *Brie Bella def. Nikki Bella*
> - After the match, Brie offers her hand to Nikki. At first, the latter seems hesitant and two-faced, but they eventually hug it all out. This shows that twins can fight all they want, but they would never be separated.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio def. Randy Orton (c)*
> ["I Quit" Match]
> - During the match, Ricardo Rodriguez returns from kayfabe injury and hits Orton with a steel chair. Del Rio then chocked Orton with the microphone cord, as Rodriguez sticks the microphone on Orton's face, until he quits. After the match, Del Rio and Rodriguez hug and cry each other out, showing that their relationship is more personal.
> 
> 4. WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. The Big Show*
> - If Big Show loses, he must leave the WWE for good; it doesn't mean he has to retire.
> 
> 3. *Big E Langston def. Mark Henry*
> 
> 2. European Championship
> *Wade Barrett (c) def. Chris Jericho*
> 
> 1. Blue Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase - World Heavyweight Title Match Contract
> *Damien Sandow def. Cody Rhodes, Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter), Sin Cara, Christian, and Fandango*
> [6-Man Ladder Match] ​


Summerslam (2013)

Tagline: _Fall of An Empire?_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Daniel Bryan def. John Cena (c)*
- Near the end of the match, when the referee was down, the Shield interfered but Bryan was able to fight back. Triple H then replaced the referee. As Cena demanded to Triple H to give the 3 count, the latter decided that what they did was not fair, so he gave the Shield a beatdown to make sure they would not interfere again. At the same time, Bryan goes back to consciousness, and reverses Cena Attitude Adjustment with a LaBell Lock. Cena eventually taps out.

7. Divas Championship
*AJ Lee (c) def. Paige*

6. The Beast vs. The Best
*Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. CM Punk*
[No Disqualification Match]
- Punk finally returns to WWE the Raw after Money in the Bank. He cuts another epic shoot promo talking about his vacation, the WWE's current direction in general, and Cena's new heel faction called The Empire. He vows to become the WWE Champion again. Later that night, while having a match with Chris Jericho, Heyman betrayed Punk by hitting him a steel chair to the head. The following Raw, Heyman made a promo saying Punk disrespected him after all the years of being friends, and made a point that their relationship is over. Punk then came out furious, and told Heyman he's going to kick his ass. Heyman responds by calling out Lesnar to take down Punk. For 2 separate occasions, Lesnar and Punk went head to head; Lesnar dominated the first one; while Punk dominated the second one.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Fandango (w/ Summer Rae)*

4. *Dolph Ziggler def. Big E Langston (w/ AJ Lee)*
- After weeks of tension between Ziggler and Langston concerning their jealousy over AJ, and AJ's betrayal on Ziggler on Money in the Bank, Ziggler officially turns face dumping AJ in front of the Raw crowd and giving Big E a Zigzag.

3. WWE United States Championship and WWE Tag Team Championship
*Ryback, and Kane and Rob Van Dam def. The Shield (Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins (c))*
[6-Man Tornado Tag No Disqualification Match]
- This match signals the end of the 8-month feud between Ryback and The Shield.

2. *Cody Rhodes def. Damien Sandow*
- Rhodes finally turns face by stealing Sandow's briefcase, adapting an Eddie-Guerrero-esque gimmick but with more wit. 

1. WWE Cruiserweight Championship
*Sin Cara def. Rey Mysterio (c)*
- This is Rey's last match in the WWE before finally retiring in pro wrestling. Also, Mysterio wanted to leave a legacy in the WWE by reinstating the Cruiserweight title.
- After the match, Rey and Cara shake hands but the latter gave the former a low blow afterwards.

DARK MATCH: European Championship
*Wade Barrett (c) def. Sheamus*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Summerslam (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _Fall of An Empire?_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Daniel Bryan def. John Cena (c)*
> - Near the end of the match, when the referee was down, the Shield interfered but Bryan was able to fight back. Triple H then replaced the referee. As Cena demanded to Triple H to give the 3 count, the latter decided that what they did was not fair, so he gave the Shield a beatdown to make sure they would not interfere again. At the same time, Bryan goes back to consciousness, and reverses Cena Attitude Adjustment with a LaBell Lock. Cena eventually taps out.
> 
> 7. Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee (c) def. Paige*
> 
> 6. The Beast vs. The Best
> *Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. CM Punk*
> [No Disqualification Match]
> - Punk finally returns to WWE the Raw after Money in the Bank. He cuts another epic shoot promo talking about his vacation, the WWE's current direction in general, and Cena's new heel faction called The Empire. He vows to become the WWE Champion again. Later that night, while having a match with Chris Jericho, Heyman betrayed Punk by hitting him a steel chair to the head. The following Raw, Heyman made a promo saying Punk disrespected him after all the years of being friends, and made a point that their relationship is over. Punk then came out furious, and told Heyman he's going to kick his ass. Heyman responds by calling out Lesnar to take down Punk. For 2 separate occasions, Lesnar and Punk went head to head; Lesnar dominated the first one; while Punk dominated the second one.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Fandango (w/ Summer Rae)*
> 
> 4. *Dolph Ziggler def. Big E Langston (w/ AJ Lee)*
> - After weeks of tension between Ziggler and Langston concerning their jealousy over AJ, and AJ's betrayal on Ziggler on Money in the Bank, Ziggler officially turns face dumping AJ in front of the Raw crowd and giving Big E a Zigzag.
> 
> 3. WWE United States Championship and WWE Tag Team Championship
> *Ryback, and Kane and Rob Van Dam def. The Shield (Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins (c))*
> [6-Man Tornado Tag No Disqualification Match]
> - This match signals the end of the 8-month feud between Ryback and The Shield.
> 
> 2. *Cody Rhodes def. Damien Sandow*
> - Rhodes finally turns face by stealing Sandow's briefcase, adapting an Eddie-Guerrero-esque gimmick but with more wit.
> 
> 1. WWE Cruiserweight Championship
> *Sin Cara def. Rey Mysterio (c)*
> - This is Rey's last match in the WWE before finally retiring in pro wrestling. Also, Mysterio wanted to leave a legacy in the WWE by reinstating the Cruiserweight title.
> - After the match, Rey and Cara shake hands but the latter gave the former a low blow afterwards.
> 
> DARK MATCH: European Championship
> *Wade Barrett (c) def. Sheamus*​


Cyber Sunday (2013)

- Replacing Night of Champions.

Tagline: _Playing the Game_

MAIN EVENT: Grudge Match
*John Cena def. Triple H*
[Weapon of Choice: Sledghammer]
- *Sledgehammer*, Chains, Steel Chair
- At the end of the match, Vince McMahon interferes by giving Hunter a low blow from behind. After the match, Vince, Cena, and the Shield are seen making the Corporation post.

7. WWE Championship
*Daniel Bryan (c) def. Randy Orton*
- *Randy Orton*, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry

6. WWE Cruiserweight Championship
*Evan Bourne def. Sin Cara (c), Kofi Kingston, and X-Pac*
[Fatal-4-Way]
- *X-Pac*, Dean Malenko, Paul London

5. *CM Punk def. Paul Heyman*
[No Disqualification Match]
- *vs. Heyman (No DQ)*, vs. Axel and Heyman, vs. Axel (w/ Heyman)
- Even with the help of Axel, Punk was able to take out Heyman by giving him a chair shot to the head. Heyman was then carried out through an ambulance.

4. *Cody Rhodes def. Fandango (w/ Summer Rae)*
[Parking Lot Brawl]
- *Parking Lot Brawl*, Ballroom Brawl, Office Brawl

3. WWE Tag Team Championship
*The Shield (Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns) def. Kane and Rob Van Dam (c)* 
[Tag Team Match]
- *Ambrose/Reigns*, Rollins/Reigns, Ambrose/Rollins

2. World Heavyweight Championship
*Damien Sandow (w. Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Alberto del Rio (c)*
- Sandow cashes in his MITB contract, while Rodriguez betrays ADR by siding with Sandow.

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Christian*
- *Christian*, Sheamus, Big E Langston ​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Cyber Sunday (2013)
> 
> - Replacing Night of Champions.
> 
> Tagline: _Playing the Game_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Grudge Match
> *John Cena def. Triple H*
> [Weapon of Choice: Sledghammer]
> - *Sledgehammer*, Chains, Steel Chair
> - At the end of the match, Vince McMahon interferes by giving Hunter a low blow from behind. After the match, Vince, Cena, and the Shield are seen making the Corporation post.
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *Daniel Bryan (c) def. Randy Orton*
> - *Randy Orton*, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry
> 
> 6. WWE Cruiserweight Championship
> *Evan Bourne def. Sin Cara (c), Kofi Kingston, and X-Pac*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> - *X-Pac*, Dean Malenko, Paul London
> 
> 5. *CM Punk def. Paul Heyman*
> [No Disqualification Match]
> - *vs. Heyman (No DQ)*, vs. Axel and Heyman, vs. Axel (w/ Heyman)
> - Even with the help of Axel, Punk was able to take out Heyman by giving him a chair shot to the head. Heyman was then carried out through an ambulance.
> 
> 4. *Cody Rhodes def. Fandango (w/ Summer Rae)*
> [Parking Lot Brawl]
> - *Parking Lot Brawl*, Ballroom Brawl, Office Brawl
> 
> 3. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *The Shield (Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns) def. Kane and Rob Van Dam (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - *Ambrose/Reigns*, Rollins/Reigns, Ambrose/Rollins
> 
> 2. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Damien Sandow (w. Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Alberto del Rio (c)*
> - Sandow cashes in his MITB contract, while Rodriguez betrays ADR by siding with Sandow.
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Christian*
> - *Christian*, Sheamus, Big E Langston ​


Hell in a Cell (2013)

Tagline: _Justice Will be Served_

8. WWE Championship
*Dean Ambrose def. Daniel Bryan (c)*
- Ambrose cashed in his MITB contract.

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Daniel Bryan (c) def. Randy Orton*
[Hell in a Cell Match]
- Bryan vs. Cena for the WWE Title in HIAC was originally booked but it was scrapped due to Cena getting injured on a match with Rob Van Dam on Raw.

6. WWE Divas Championship
*AJ Lee (c) def. Natalya*

5. *Luke Harper and Erick Rowan (w/ Bray Wyatt) def. Kane and Rob Van Dam*
[Tag Team Match] 

4. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns) def. Triple H, CM Punk, and Mark Henry*
[6-Man Tornado Tag Hell in a Cell Match]
- At the end of the match, Sheamus arrives and enters the cage (door broken already). As fans expect Sheamus to help the babyface team, he gives Henry a Brogue Kick, and a Celtic Cross to Hunter.
- After Punk kayfabe injured Heyman, their feud is on halt for a while. Punk insinuates his feud with the Shield after a pipebomb against the Empire. He also mentions that he is not done yet with Cena and WWE Championship. 


3. *Dolph Ziggler def. Antonio Cesaro*

2. WWE European Championship
*Fandango (w/ Summer Rae) def. Wade Barrett (c), and Rob Van Dam*
[Triple Threat Match] 

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio def. Damien Sandow (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez and Zackary Ryder) via disqualification*
- After winning the World Title in Cyber Sunday, Sandow officially aligned himself with Rodriguez who serves as his butler. Zack Ryder also returns and repackages himself as Zackary Ryder, treating Sandow was his "intellectual savior" and his "mentor"; thus, forming a new faction called "The League of Extraordinarily Sophisticated Gentlemen". ​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Hell in a Cell (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _Justice Will be Served_
> 
> 8. WWE Championship
> *Dean Ambrose def. Daniel Bryan (c)*
> - Ambrose cashed in his MITB contract.
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Daniel Bryan (c) def. Randy Orton*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> - Bryan vs. Cena for the WWE Title in HIAC was originally booked but it was scrapped due to Cena getting injured on a match with Rob Van Dam on Raw.
> 
> 6. WWE Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee (c) def. Natalya*
> 
> 5. *Luke Harper and Erick Rowan (w/ Bray Wyatt) def. Kane and Rob Van Dam*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 4. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns) def. Triple H, CM Punk, and Mark Henry*
> [6-Man Tornado Tag Hell in a Cell Match]
> - At the end of the match, Sheamus arrives and enters the cage (door broken already). As fans expect Sheamus to help the babyface team, he gives Henry a Brogue Kick, and a Celtic Cross to Hunter.
> - After Punk kayfabe injured Heyman, their feud is on halt for a while. Punk insinuates his feud with the Shield after a pipebomb against the Empire. He also mentions that he is not done yet with Cena and WWE Championship.
> 
> 
> 3. *Dolph Ziggler def. Antonio Cesaro*
> 
> 2. WWE European Championship
> *Fandango (w/ Summer Rae) def. Wade Barrett (c), and Rob Van Dam*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio def. Damien Sandow (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez and Zackary Ryder) via disqualification*
> - After winning the World Title in Cyber Sunday, Sandow officially aligned himself with Rodriguez who serves as his butler. Zack Ryder also returns and repackages himself as Zackary Ryder, treating Sandow was his "intellectual savior" and his "mentor"; thus, forming a new faction called "The League of Extraordinarily Sophisticated Gentlemen". ​


Survivor Series (2013)

Tagline: _Welcome to the Future_

MAIN EVENT: Corporate Takeover Match
*Team WWE (Triple H, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, and Cody Rhodes) (w/ Bruno Sammartino) def. The Empire (John Cena, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, and Sheamus) (w/ Mr. McMahon)*
- Elimination by order: Rollins, Ziggler, Rhodes, Reigns, Triple H, Sheamus, Ambrose, Punk, Cena
- If the Empire wins, they take control of WWE. If the Team WWE wins, Triple H remains as COO and the Empire must disband.
- After Ambrose won the WWE Title in Hell in a Cell, Cena ordered Ambrose to give the title to him in exchange for a "greater reward" in the future. Similar to Ted DiBiase's scheme in the 80's, Cena won the WWE Title without competing in a match. 
[Traditional 5-on-5 Survivor Series Match]

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Damien Sandow (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez and Zackary Ryder) def. Rob Van Dam*
- The match was originally supposed to be a Triple Threat, but Del Rio had a concussion just the Smackdown before Survivor Series, in a match against Wade Barrett.

4. *Bray Wyatt (w/ Luke Harper and Erick Rowan) def. Kane*
[Inferno Match]
- After the match, the Wyatt Family "abduct" Kane out of the ring.
- Wyatt got slightly burned on the bum; while Kane's "hair" got severely burnt.

3. *Total Divas (Natalya, Brie Bella, Nikki Bella, Cameron, and Naomi) def. The Women of Wrestling (AJ Lee, Paige, Charlotte, Summer Rae, and Sasha Banks)*
- Elimination by order: Naomi, Cameron, Banks, Brie, Charlotte, Summer, Paige, Nikki, AJ

2. WWE United States Championship and WWE European Championship Unification
*Fandango (c) def. Ryback (c)*
- The winner will be declared the Undisputed Intercontinental Champion.
- During the match, a masked man interferes and screws Ryback by giving him a DDT and a Powerbomb.

1. *Team Viper (Randy Orton, Antonio Cesaro, Jack Swagger, Big E Langston, and Sin Cara) def. Team Cobra (Santino Marella, The Great Khali, Christian, The Miz, and R-Truth)* 
[Traditional 5-on-5 Survivor Series Match]
- Elimination by order: Khali, Miz, Swagger, Truth, Cara, Cesaro, Christian, Langston, Marella
- The feud between Orton and Marella started when the former lost to the latter cleanly in an upset match on Smackdown. The next Raw, Orton demanded a rematch, yet he lost again, sending Orton into a rage by beating Marella backstage and giving him a minor injury kayfabe. The Raw before Survivor Series, Marella finally recovered and made a more serious promo out of his cartoon-ish persona, telling Orton to be prepared for the Cobra to be "unleashed".

DARK MATCH: WWE Cruiserweight Championship
*Tyson Kidd def. Evan Bourne (c)*
- Kidd returns on Smackdown on the 1st week of August, as a heel. He made an egotistic promo, shedding away his family heritage and beginning to take the hungry-and-obnoxious heel path.​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Survivor Series (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _Welcome to the Future_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Corporate Takeover Match
> *Team WWE (Triple H, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, and Cody Rhodes) (w/ Bruno Sammartino) def. The Empire (John Cena, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, and Sheamus) (w/ Mr. McMahon)*
> - Elimination by order: Rollins, Ziggler, Rhodes, Reigns, Triple H, Sheamus, Ambrose, Punk, Cena
> - If the Empire wins, they take control of WWE. If the Team WWE wins, Triple H remains as COO and the Empire must disband.
> - After Ambrose won the WWE Title in Hell in a Cell, Cena ordered Ambrose to give the title to him in exchange for a "greater reward" in the future. Similar to Ted DiBiase's scheme in the 80's, Cena won the WWE Title without competing in a match.
> [Traditional 5-on-5 Survivor Series Match]
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Damien Sandow (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez and Zackary Ryder) def. Rob Van Dam*
> - The match was originally supposed to be a Triple Threat, but Del Rio had a concussion just the Smackdown before Survivor Series, in a match against Wade Barrett.
> 
> 4. *Bray Wyatt (w/ Luke Harper and Erick Rowan) def. Kane*
> [Inferno Match]
> - After the match, the Wyatt Family "abduct" Kane out of the ring.
> - Wyatt got slightly burned on the bum; while Kane's "hair" got severely burnt.
> 
> 3. *Total Divas (Natalya, Brie Bella, Nikki Bella, Cameron, and Naomi) def. The Women of Wrestling (AJ Lee, Paige, Charlotte, Summer Rae, and Sasha Banks)*
> - Elimination by order: Naomi, Cameron, Banks, Brie, Charlotte, Summer, Paige, Nikki, AJ
> 
> 2. WWE United States Championship and WWE European Championship Unification
> *Fandango (c) def. Ryback (c)*
> - The winner will be declared the Undisputed Intercontinental Champion.
> - During the match, a masked man interferes and screws Ryback by giving him a DDT and a Powerbomb.
> 
> 1. *Team Viper (Randy Orton, Antonio Cesaro, Jack Swagger, Big E Langston, and Sin Cara) def. Team Cobra (Santino Marella, The Great Khali, Christian, The Miz, and R-Truth)*
> [Traditional 5-on-5 Survivor Series Match]
> - Elimination by order: Khali, Miz, Swagger, Truth, Cara, Cesaro, Christian, Langston, Marella
> - The feud between Orton and Marella started when the former lost to the latter cleanly in an upset match on Smackdown. The next Raw, Orton demanded a rematch, yet he lost again, sending Orton into a rage by beating Marella backstage and giving him a minor injury kayfabe. The Raw before Survivor Series, Marella finally recovered and made a more serious promo out of his cartoon-ish persona, telling Orton to be prepared for the Cobra to be "unleashed".
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE Cruiserweight Championship
> *Tyson Kidd def. Evan Bourne (c)*
> - Kidd returns on Smackdown on the 1st week of August, as a heel. He made an egotistic promo, shedding away his family heritage and beginning to take the hungry-and-obnoxious heel path.​


TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2013)

Tagline: _Unleashed_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Daniel Bryan def. John Cena (c)*
[TLC Match]
- At the end of the match, the masked man who interfered in the Ryback/Fandango match helped Bryan win by pushing the ladder while Cena was climbing. 

7. Grudge Match
*Santino Marella def. Randy Orton via disqualification*
- After Survivor Series, Marella finally ditches his comedy gimmick and adapt the "Italian Destroyer" gimmick by merciless applying his new MMA-inspired submission maneuver called the "Omoplata" to Orton while on a tag team match. The following Smackdown, he debuts a new theme song and in-ring attire, and also ditches the fake Italian accent; he defeated Jack Swagger by again applying the Omoplata. 

6. WWE Tag Team Championship
*Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) def. The Shield (Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns)*
[Tag Team Match]
- Punk interferes and help PTP win. Oddly, Rollins didn't appear and support Ambrose and Reigns for the match. 

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Damien Sandow (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez and Zackary Ryder) def. Rob Van Dam, and Alberto del Rio*
[Fatal-4-Way TLC Match]

4. WWE Divas Championship
*AJ Lee def. Nikki Bella (w/ Brie Bella)*

3. *Dolph Ziggler and Cody Rhodes def. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan (w/ Bray Wyatt)*
[Tag Team Match]

2. *Sheamus (w/ Finlay) def. Ryback*

1. *Seth Rollins (Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns) def. CM Punk*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _Unleashed_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Daniel Bryan def. John Cena (c)*
> [TLC Match]
> - At the end of the match, the masked man who interfered in the Ryback/Fandango match helped Bryan win by pushing the ladder while Cena was climbing.
> 
> 7. Grudge Match
> *Santino Marella def. Randy Orton via disqualification*
> - After Survivor Series, Marella finally ditches his comedy gimmick and adapt the "Italian Destroyer" gimmick by merciless applying his new MMA-inspired submission maneuver called the "Omoplata" to Orton while on a tag team match. The following Smackdown, he debuts a new theme song and in-ring attire, and also ditches the fake Italian accent; he defeated Jack Swagger by again applying the Omoplata.
> 
> 6. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) def. The Shield (Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - Punk interferes and help PTP win. Oddly, Rollins didn't appear and support Ambrose and Reigns for the match.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Damien Sandow (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez and Zackary Ryder) def. Rob Van Dam, and Alberto del Rio*
> [Fatal-4-Way TLC Match]
> 
> 4. WWE Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee def. Nikki Bella (w/ Brie Bella)*
> 
> 3. *Dolph Ziggler and Cody Rhodes def. Luke Harper and Erick Rowan (w/ Bray Wyatt)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. *Sheamus (w/ Finlay) def. Ryback*
> 
> 1. *Seth Rollins (Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns) def. CM Punk*​


Royal Rumble (2014)

Tagline: _Cena Against the World_

MAIN EVENT: *30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
Winner: *CM Punk* by last eliminating Brock Lesnar
- Final six: Punk, Lesnar, Ziggler, Ryback, Big Show, Orton
- Lesnar, Big Show, Jake Roberts, and Razor Ramon, all make their Royal Rumble return.

4. WWE Championship
*Daniel Bryan def. John Cena (c)* 

3. *Dean Ambrose def. Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns*
[3-Way Street Fight]
- After TLC, Ambrose and Reigns called out Rollins for not not helping them in their tag title match. Rollins comes out and justifies he doesn't need the Shield anymore. Ambrose and Reigns then proceed to give Rollins a beatdown, but Ambrose accidentally hits reigns with a missile dropkick after Rollins dragged Reigns into his spot. The three then get erupted into a brutal fight as officials try to stop them.

2. WWE Divas Championship
*AJ Lee (c) def. Paige* 

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Damien Sandow (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez and Zackary Ryder) def. Cody Rhodes*

DARK MATCH: WWE Tag Team Championship
*The Wyatts (Eric Rowan and Luke Harper) (w/ Bray Wyatt) def. Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) (c)*
[Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Royal Rumble (2014)
> 
> Tagline: _Cena Against the World_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: *30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
> Winner: *CM Punk* by last eliminating Brock Lesnar
> - Final six: Punk, Lesnar, Ziggler, Ryback, Big Show, Orton
> - Lesnar, Big Show, Jake Roberts, and Razor Ramon, all make their Royal Rumble return.
> 
> 4. WWE Championship
> *Daniel Bryan def. John Cena (c)*
> 
> 3. *Dean Ambrose def. Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns*
> [3-Way Street Fight]
> - After TLC, Ambrose and Reigns called out Rollins for not not helping them in their tag title match. Rollins comes out and justifies he doesn't need the Shield anymore. Ambrose and Reigns then proceed to give Rollins a beatdown, but Ambrose accidentally hits reigns with a missile dropkick after Rollins dragged Reigns into his spot. The three then get erupted into a brutal fight as officials try to stop them.
> 
> 2. WWE Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee (c) def. Paige*
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Damien Sandow (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez and Zackary Ryder) def. Cody Rhodes*
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE Tag Team Championship
> *The Wyatts (Eric Rowan and Luke Harper) (w/ Bray Wyatt) def. Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]​


Elimination Chamber (2014)

Tagline: _The Underdog Takes on the Big Dog_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Brock Lesnar def. Daniel Bryan (c)*

7. WWE Cruiserweight Championship
*Tyson Kidd (c) def. El Generico*
- Generico finally debuts in the WWE as a babyface in the first episode of Raw in 2013.

6. *Masked Man def. Triple H*
[No Disqualification Match]
- During the match, Triple H was able to unmask the person who is revealed to be Hulk Hogan. As Triple H reacts in awe, Cena, who is supposed to be kayfabe suspended from his Empire shenanigans, sneaks into his back and gives him an Attitude Adjustment. Cena and Hogan celebrate at the end of the match as heels.
- The match immediately started after Hogan's interference in the Chamber match; therefore, the entire match took place inside the chamber.

5. World Heavyweight Championship 
*Damien Sandow (c) def. CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, Seth Rollins, Antonio Cesaro, and Sheamus*
- Elimination by order: Cesaro, Rhodes, Sheamus, Rollins, Punk
- Once again and for the last time, the masked man interferes by hitting Punk with a steel chair at the back, giving Sandow an opening to hit the M14 finisher to Punk, and win the match. 
[Elimination Chamber Match]

4. *Ryback def. Randy Orton* 

3. *Khassius Ohno (w/ The Wyatt Family) def. Rob Van Dam*
- On January, Ohno debuted as the newest member of the Wyatt family. 

2. #1 Contender for the WWE Tag Team Championship on Wrestlemania
*The Big Show and Mark Henry def. The United Kingdom (Sheamus and Wade Barrett) (w/ Finlay and William Regal)*
[Tag Team Match] 

1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Santino Marella def. Fandango (c)*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Royal Rumble (2014)
> 
> Tagline: _Cena Against the World_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: *30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
> Winner: *CM Punk* by last eliminating Brock Lesnar
> - Final six: Punk, Lesnar, Ziggler, Ryback, Big Show, Orton
> - Lesnar, Big Show, Jake Roberts, and Razor Ramon, all make their Royal Rumble return.
> 
> 4. WWE Championship
> *Daniel Bryan def. John Cena (c)*
> 
> 3. *Dean Ambrose def. Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns*
> [3-Way Street Fight]
> - After TLC, Ambrose and Reigns called out Rollins for not not helping them in their tag title match. Rollins comes out and justifies he doesn't need the Shield anymore. Ambrose and Reigns then proceed to give Rollins a beatdown, but Ambrose accidentally hits reigns with a missile dropkick after Rollins dragged Reigns into his spot. The three then get erupted into a brutal fight as officials try to stop them.
> 
> 2. WWE Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee (c) def. Paige*
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Damien Sandow (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez and Zackary Ryder) def. Cody Rhodes*
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE Tag Team Championship
> *The Wyatts (Eric Rowan and Luke Harper) (w/ Bray Wyatt) def. Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]​


Elimination Chamber (2014)

Tagline: _The Underdog faces the Big Dog_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Brock Lesnar def. Daniel Bryan (c)*

7. WWE Cruiserweight Championship
*Tyson Kidd (c) def. El Generico*
- Generico finally debuts in the WWE as a babyface in the first episode of Raw in 2013.

6. *Triple H fought Masked Man in a no contest*
[No Disqualification Match]
- The match immediately starts right after the Elimnination Chamber match, as Triple H comes out from the crowd and finally ambushes him. During the match, Triple H was able to unmask the person who is revealed to be Shawn Michaels. As Triple H reacts in awe, Cena, who is supposed to be kayfabe suspended from his Empire scheme, sneaks into his back and gives him an Attitude Adjustment. Michaels leaves with a cold facial expression, without pinning Triple H who was down.
- The "match" only lasted for 2 minutes.

5. World Heavyweight Championship 
*Damien Sandow (c) def. CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, Seth Rollins, Antonio Cesaro, and Rob Van Dam*
- Elimination by order: Rhodes, RVD, Cesaro, Rollins, Punk
- Once again and for the last time, the masked man interferes by hitting Punk with a steel chair at the back, giving Sandow an opening to hit the M14 finisher to Punk, and win the match. 
[Elimination Chamber Match]

4. *Ryback def. Randy Orton* 

3. *Khassius Ohno (w/ The Wyatt Family) def. Alberto del Rio*
- On January, Ohno debuted as the newest member of the Wyatt family. 

2. #1 Contender for the WWE Tag Team Championship on Wrestlemania
*The Big Show and Mark Henry def. The United Kingdom (Sheamus and Wade Barrett) (w/ Finlay and William Regal)*
[Tag Team Match] 

1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Santino Marella def. Fandango (c)*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Elimination Chamber (2014)
> 
> Tagline: _The Underdog faces the Big Dog_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Brock Lesnar def. Daniel Bryan (c)*
> 
> 7. WWE Cruiserweight Championship
> *Tyson Kidd (c) def. El Generico*
> - Generico finally debuts in the WWE as a babyface in the first episode of Raw in 2013.
> 
> 6. *Triple H fought Masked Man in a no contest*
> [No Disqualification Match]
> - The match immediately starts right after the Elimnination Chamber match, as Triple H comes out from the crowd and finally ambushes him. During the match, Triple H was able to unmask the person who is revealed to be Shawn Michaels. As Triple H reacts in awe, Cena, who is supposed to be kayfabe suspended from his Empire scheme, sneaks into his back and gives him an Attitude Adjustment. Michaels leaves with a cold facial expression, without pinning Triple H who was down.
> - The "match" only lasted for 2 minutes.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Damien Sandow (c) def. CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, Seth Rollins, Antonio Cesaro, and Rob Van Dam*
> - Elimination by order: Rhodes, RVD, Cesaro, Rollins, Punk
> - Once again and for the last time, the masked man interferes by hitting Punk with a steel chair at the back, giving Sandow an opening to hit the M14 finisher to Punk, and win the match.
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> 
> 4. *Ryback def. Randy Orton*
> 
> 3. *Khassius Ohno (w/ The Wyatt Family) def. Alberto del Rio*
> - On January, Ohno debuted as the newest member of the Wyatt family.
> 
> 2. #1 Contender for the WWE Tag Team Championship on Wrestlemania
> *The Big Show and Mark Henry def. The United Kingdom (Sheamus and Wade Barrett) (w/ Finlay and William Regal)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Santino Marella def. Fandango (c)*​


Wrestlemania XXX

Tagline: _It All Goes Down to This..._

MAIN EVENT: The Ultimate Gamble: The Streak and The Fate of the Company
*The Undertaker (Triple H's representative) def. John Cena (Mr. McMahon's representative)*
- If Taker wins, Triple H becomes the new chairman of the WWE; Mr. McMahon will also be fired. If Cena wins, Triple H will be fired; Taker must also never appear in the WWE again.
- If any of the parties or their supporters get involved, they will be immediately fired.

10. *Batista def. Randy Orton*
- This is Batista's first WWE appearance and match since leaving the WWE in 2010.

9. WWE Championship
*CM Punk def. Brock Lesnar (c) (w/ Paul Heyman)*
[Special Guest Referee: "Stone Cold" Steve Austin]
- After the match, as Punk celebrates his victory, Punk was hesitant of shaking Austin's hand at first because he fears of receiving a Stone Cold Stunner and a beer bath (since he is straight edge). Eventually, Punk is able to earn Austin's trust and they finally shake hands. Austin then leaves the ring, giving Punk the Wrestlemania moment he deserves. 

8. *The Allied Force (Sheamus, Wade Barrett, Jack Swagger, and Antonio Cesaro) (w/ Finlay, William Regal, and Zeb Coulter) def. Team America (Santino Marella, Cody Rhodes, Alberto del Rio, and R-Truth) *
[8-Man Tag Team Match]

7. WWE Divas Championship
*Mickie James def. AJ Lee (c)*
[No Disqualification Match] 

6. *Daniel Bryan (w/ Shawn Michaels) def. Triple H*
- Bryan wins cleanly with a Running High Knee.
- Bryan turns heel after losing the WWE Title, complaining to Triple H that he didn't support him enough (after all they went through to take down the Empire), and to the fans who made the "Yes!" chant a phenomenon he cannot stand since day one. Michaels then comes out telling Hunter that he interfered all those matches to make sure the "right people" get the win, and Triple H does have "it" to carry the WWE in his shoulders. Out of nowhere, Michaels gives Hunter a superkick, and raises Bryan's hands, culminating a student-mentor alliance.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Dolph Ziggler def. Damien Sandow (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez and Zackary Ryder)*
- Ziggler became the #1 Contender for the WHC after cleanly beating Seth Rollins on Smackdown after the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view.

4. WWE Cruiserweight Championship
*El Generico def. Tyson Kidd (c), Sin Cara, and Brian Kendrick*
[Fatal-4-Way] 

3. *Classic Masked Kane (w/ Bray Wyatt) def. Ryback*
- Kane returns on Raw after the Elimination Chamber pay-per-view in his first Attitude Era in-ring attire with the old theme music. He arrives into the ring with the Wyatt Family, with Bray saying that his family is finally complete and will assure great destruction in the WWE. 

2. WWE Tag Team Championship
*The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan and Luke Harper) (c) def. The Big Show and Mark Henry*
[Tag Team Match]

1. *Seth Rollins def. Christian*
- This is Christian's last match in the WWE.

DARK MATCH: *Dean Ambrose def. Rob Van Dam*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Wrestlemania 23

Tagline: _All Grown Up_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Triple H def. John Cena (c), and Shawn Michaels*
[Triple Threat Match]
- Hunter won the 2007 Royal Rumble Match by last eliminating The Undertaker.
- Michaels joins in the the match after beating Triple H clean on a match on Raw.

7. WWE Women's Championship
*Melina (c) def. Candice Michelle*
[Divas Lumberjill Match]
- Candice becomes the #1 Contender by winning a 10-Diva over-the-top-rope Battle Royale.

6. Hair vs. Hair Match
*Bobby Lashley and Kane (w/ Donald Trump) def. Umaga and The Great Khali (w/ Mr. McMahon and Armando Alejandro Estrada)*
[Tag Team Match]
[Special Guest Referee: "Stone Cold" Steve Austin]
- Umaga only had two losses since returning to the WWE in 2006; while Khali only had one.

5. *The ECW Originals (Rob Van Dam, Tommy Dreamer, Sabu, and The Sandman) def. The New Breed (CM Punk, Elijah Burke, Marcus Cor Von, and Kevin Thorn) (w/ Ariel)*
[8-Man Tag Team Match]
- Punk turned heel for the first time on an episode of ECW after betraying the Originals and favoring the New Breed. Prior to the heel turn, Punk sided with the Originals for a few weeks.

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Undertaker def. Batista (c)*

3. *Randy Orton def. Ric Flair*

2. WWE United States Championship
*Chris Benoit (c) def. Montel Vontavious Porter*

1. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
*Mr. Kennedy def. Jeff Hardy, Edge, Matt Hardy, King Booker, Finlay (w/ Hornswoggle), Carlito Cool, and Test*
[8-Man Ladder Match]
- This is Test's final match in the WWE.

DARK MATCH: #1 Contender for the WWE/World Tag Team Championship
*Winner: Deuce & Domino (w/ Cherry)* by least eliminating The World's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas)
[Lumberjack Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Wrestlemania 23
> 
> Tagline: _All Grown Up_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Triple H def. John Cena (c), and Shawn Michaels*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - Hunter won the 2007 Royal Rumble Match by last eliminating The Undertaker.
> - Michaels joins in the the match after beating Triple H clean on a match on Raw.
> 
> 7. WWE Women's Championship
> *Melina (c) def. Candice Michelle*
> [Divas Lumberjill Match]
> - Candice becomes the #1 Contender by winning a 10-Diva over-the-top-rope Battle Royale.
> 
> 6. Hair vs. Hair Match
> *Bobby Lashley and Kane (w/ Donald Trump) def. Umaga and The Great Khali (w/ Mr. McMahon and Armando Alejandro Estrada)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> [Special Guest Referee: "Stone Cold" Steve Austin]
> - Umaga only had two losses since returning to the WWE in 2006; while Khali only had one.
> 
> 5. *The ECW Originals (Rob Van Dam, Tommy Dreamer, Sabu, and The Sandman) def. The New Breed (CM Punk, Elijah Burke, Marcus Cor Von, and Kevin Thorn) (w/ Ariel)*
> [8-Man Tag Team Match]
> - Punk turned heel for the first time on an episode of ECW after betraying the Originals and favoring the New Breed. Prior to the heel turn, Punk sided with the Originals for a few weeks.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Undertaker def. Batista (c)*
> 
> 3. *Randy Orton def. Ric Flair*
> 
> 2. WWE United States Championship
> *Chris Benoit (c) def. Montel Vontavious Porter*
> 
> 1. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *Mr. Kennedy def. Jeff Hardy, Edge, Matt Hardy, King Booker, Finlay (w/ Hornswoggle), Carlito Cool, and Test*
> [8-Man Ladder Match]
> - This is Test's final match in the WWE.
> 
> DARK MATCH: #1 Contender for the WWE/World Tag Team Championship
> *Winner: Deuce & Domino (w/ Cherry)* by least eliminating The World's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas)
> [Lumberjack Tag Team Match]​


Backlash (2007)

Tagline: _Everyone Deserves Second Chance_

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mr. Kennedy def. The Undertaker (c)*
- Kennedy cashed in his MITB briefcase and pins Taker will lying down on the decimated stage set.

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*The Undertaker (c) fought Batista in a draw*
[Last Man Standing Match]
- While Batista fought Taker at the entrance ramp, the former gave the latter a spear where both men could not stand on their feet after the 10-count.

5. ECW World Championship
*Team McMahon (Mr. McMahon, Shane McMahon, and The Great Khali) def. Bobby Lashley (c)*
[3-on-1 Handicap Match]
- Since Team McMahon won, Mr. McMahon is the new ECW World Champion.

4. WWE Championship
*Triple H (c) def. John Cena via countout*
- During the match, Cena tears his left calf muscle when Triple H dodged and threw him out off the ring, and was unable to get back to the ring before the 10-count. The following Raw, he announces that he will get surgery, and rest for at least 6 months before wrestling again. 

3. *Shawn Michaels def. Umaga (w/ Armando Alejandro Estrada) via disqualification*

2. World Tag Team Championship
*The Hardys (Matt and Jeff) def. Randy Orton and Edge (c)*
[Tag Team Match] 

1. *CM Punk def. Rob Van Dam* 

DARK MATCH: WWE Cruiserweight Championship
*Chavo Guerrero (c) def. Jimmy Wang-Yang*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Backlash (2007)
> 
> Tagline: _Everyone Deserves Second Chance_
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mr. Kennedy def. The Undertaker (c)*
> - Kennedy cashed in his MITB briefcase and pins Taker will lying down on the decimated stage set.
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Undertaker (c) fought Batista in a draw*
> [Last Man Standing Match]
> - While Batista fought Taker at the entrance ramp, the former gave the latter a spear where both men could not stand on their feet after the 10-count.
> 
> 5. ECW World Championship
> *Team McMahon (Mr. McMahon, Shane McMahon, and The Great Khali) def. Bobby Lashley (c)*
> [3-on-1 Handicap Match]
> - Since Team McMahon won, Mr. McMahon is the new ECW World Champion.
> 
> 4. WWE Championship
> *Triple H (c) def. John Cena via countout*
> - During the match, Cena tears his left calf muscle when Triple H dodged and threw him out off the ring, and was unable to get back to the ring before the 10-count. The following Raw, he announces that he will get surgery, and rest for at least 6 months before wrestling again.
> 
> 3. *Shawn Michaels def. Umaga (w/ Armando Alejandro Estrada) via disqualification*
> 
> 2. World Tag Team Championship
> *The Hardys (Matt and Jeff) def. Randy Orton and Edge (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. *CM Punk def. Rob Van Dam*
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE Cruiserweight Championship
> *Chavo Guerrero (c) def. Jimmy Wang-Yang*​


Judgment Day (2007)

Tagline: _Nothing Lasts Forever... Even Friendship_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Triple H (c) def. Edge, Randy Orton, and Shawn Michaels*
[Fatal-4-Way]

6. *CM Punk and Marcus Cor Von def. Rob Van Dam and Sabu*
[Tag Team Match]
- Sabu walked out at the end of the match, leaving Van Dam helpless. 

5. WWE United States Championship
*Montel Vontavious Porter def. Chris Benoit (c) by 2-1*
[2-out-of-3 Falls Match]

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mr. Kennedy (c) def. Batista via disqualification*
- After the match, Batista thought he has won back the WHC, but new Smackdown General Manager Vickie Guerrero came out to announce that Batista is disqualified for after using a steel chair against Kennedy while the referee was down.
- The Undertaker did not make any appearance since Judgment Day due to his decision on going into physical rehabilitation for a few months. 

3. WWE Women's Championship
*Melina (c) def. Mickie James*

2. ECW World Championship
*Team McMahon (Mr. McMahon (c), Shane McMahon, and Umaga (w/ Armando Alejandro Estrada)) def. Bobby Lashley*
[3-on-1 Handicap Match]
- After Extreme Rules, Mr. McMahon kicks out The Great Khali off his team after carelessly falling into him on Raw. Umaga was replaced instead.

1. World Tag Team Championship
*The Hardys (Matt and Jeff) (c) def. The World's Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin)*
[Tag Team Match] 

DARK MATCH: *Kane def. Finlay (w/ Hornswoggle)*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Judgment Day (2007)
> 
> Tagline: _Nothing Lasts Forever... Even Friendship_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Triple H (c) def. Edge, Randy Orton, and Shawn Michaels*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> 
> 6. *CM Punk and Marcus Cor Von def. Rob Van Dam and Sabu*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - Sabu walked out at the end of the match, leaving Van Dam helpless.
> 
> 5. WWE United States Championship
> *Montel Vontavious Porter def. Chris Benoit (c) by 2-1*
> [2-out-of-3 Falls Match]
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mr. Kennedy (c) def. Batista via disqualification*
> - After the match, Batista thought he has won back the WHC, but new Smackdown General Manager Vickie Guerrero came out to announce that Batista is disqualified for after using a steel chair against Kennedy while the referee was down.
> - The Undertaker did not make any appearance since Judgment Day due to his decision on going into physical rehabilitation for a few months.
> 
> 3. WWE Women's Championship
> *Melina (c) def. Mickie James*
> 
> 2. ECW World Championship
> *Team McMahon (Mr. McMahon (c), Shane McMahon, and Umaga (w/ Armando Alejandro Estrada)) def. Bobby Lashley*
> [3-on-1 Handicap Match]
> - After Extreme Rules, Mr. McMahon kicks out The Great Khali off his team after carelessly falling into him on Raw. Umaga was replaced instead.
> 
> 1. World Tag Team Championship
> *The Hardys (Matt and Jeff) (c) def. The World's Greatest Tag Team (Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Kane def. Finlay (w/ Hornswoggle)*​


ECW: One Last Stand (2007)

Tagline: _We're Taking the Show Where It Belongs!_

MAIN EVENT: Farewell Match
*Rob Van Dam (w/ Bill Alfonso) def. Sabu*
[Extreme Rules Match]
- This is Van Dam and Sabu's last match in the WWE.

5. ECW World Championship
*CM Punk (w/ Shane Douglas) def. Mr. McMahon (c) (w/ Shane McMahon and Umaga), and Bobby Lashley*
[Triple Threat Extreme Rules Match]
- Punk pinned Vince with a GTS for the win, while Lashley was unconscious from Umaga's suicide suicide drop into the guard rail.
- Douglas returned to Raw only 2 weeks before the event, and confronted Mr. McMahon that the match does not deserve to be in ECW's one night-only event. He argued that he negotiated with WWE CEO Linda McMahon beforehand where he has the right to choose his representative to compete what was then turned into a Triple Threat Match to carry on the "spirit of ECW". He has chosen Punk. 

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mr. Kennedy (c) def. Chris Benoit*
[Extreme Rules Match]

3. The Final Battle Between Old and New
*ECW Originals (Mick Foley, Terry Funk, Mikey Whipwreck and The Eliminators (Kronus and Perry Saturn)) def. The New Breed (Elijah Burke, Marcus Cor Von, Kevin Thorn, Mike Knox, and The Great Khali (w/ Daivari))*
[Extreme Rules Elimination Battle Royale] 
- Elimination by order: Knox, Whipwreck, Thorn, Burke, Kronus, Saturn, Cor Von, Funk, and Khali
- During the match after Funk got eliminated by Khali, ke hit Foley with a barbed wire baseball bat as payback from last year's match. 

2. *Jerry Lynn def. Chavo Guerrero*
[Extreme Rules Match]

1. World Tag Team Championship
*The Hardys (Matt and Jeff) (c) def. Tommy Dreamer and The Sandman*
[Extreme Rules Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> ECW: One Last Stand (2007)
> 
> Tagline: _We're Taking the Show Where It Belongs!_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Farewell Match
> *Rob Van Dam (w/ Bill Alfonso) def. Sabu*
> [Extreme Rules Match]
> - This is Van Dam and Sabu's last match in the WWE.
> 
> 5. ECW World Championship
> *CM Punk (w/ Shane Douglas) def. Mr. McMahon (c) (w/ Shane McMahon and Umaga), and Bobby Lashley*
> [Triple Threat Extreme Rules Match]
> - Punk pinned Vince with a GTS for the win, while Lashley was unconscious from Umaga's suicide suicide drop into the guard rail.
> - Douglas returned to Raw only 2 weeks before the event, and confronted Mr. McMahon that the match does not deserve to be in ECW's one night-only event. He argued that he negotiated with WWE CEO Linda McMahon beforehand where he has the right to choose his representative to compete what was then turned into a Triple Threat Match to carry on the "spirit of ECW". He has chosen Punk.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mr. Kennedy (c) def. Chris Benoit*
> [Extreme Rules Match]
> 
> 3. The Final Battle Between Old and New
> *ECW Originals (Mick Foley, Terry Funk, Mikey Whipwreck and The Eliminators (Kronus and Perry Saturn)) def. The New Breed (Elijah Burke, Marcus Cor Von, Kevin Thorn, Mike Knox, and The Great Khali (w/ Daivari))*
> [Extreme Rules Elimination Battle Royale]
> - Elimination by order: Knox, Whipwreck, Thorn, Burke, Kronus, Saturn, Cor Von, Funk, and Khali
> - During the match after Funk got eliminated by Khali, ke hit Foley with a barbed wire baseball bat as payback from last year's match.
> 
> 2. *Jerry Lynn def. Chavo Guerrero*
> [Extreme Rules Match]
> 
> 1. World Tag Team Championship
> *The Hardys (Matt and Jeff) (c) def. Tommy Dreamer and The Sandman*
> [Extreme Rules Tag Team Match]​


WWE Draft (2007)

RAW Roster
*WWE Champion*- Triple H
*WWE United States Champion*- Montel Vontavious Porter
*World Tag Team Champions*- The Hardys (Matt and Jeff)
*WWE Women's Champion*- Melina Perez
John Cena
Randy Orton
Bobby Lashley
King Booker
Mark Henry
The Great Khali
Jeff Hardy
Elijah Burke
Hornswoggle
Finlay
Ric Flair
The Sandman
Carlito Cool
Santino Marella
William Regal
Hardcore Holly
Cody Rhodes
Jim Duggan
Lance Cade
Trevor Murdoch
Ron Simmons
Matt Striker
Mickie James
Beth Phoenix
Candice Michelle
Victoria
Michelle McCool
Jillian Hall
Lilian Garcia


SMACKDOWN! Roster
*World Heavyweight Champion*- Mr. Kennedy
*WWE Intercontinental Champion*- Umaga
*WWE Tag Team Champions*- Deuce n' Domino
*WWE Cruiserweight Champion*- The Miz
The Undertaker
Batista
Edge
Shawn Michaels
Rey Mysterio
Matt Hardy
Chavo Guerrero
John Morrison
Vladimir Kozlov
Kenny Dykstra
Gregory Helms
Shelton Benjamin
Charlie Haas
Brett Major
Brian Major
D.H. Smith
Jimmy Wang-Yang
Drew McIntyre
David Taylor
Shannon Moore
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Sho Funaki
James Curtis
Torrie Wilson
Cherry
Kelly Kelly
Layla El


ECW Roster
*ECW World Champion*- CM Punk
Tommy Dreamer
Kane
Big Daddy V
The Boogeyman
Stevie Richards
Kevin Thorn
Paul London
Brian Kendrick
Gene Snitsky
Mike Knox
Balls Mahoney
Super Crazy
Jamie Noble
Val Venis
Nunzio
Johnny Jeter
Maria Kenellis
Ashley Massaro​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> WWE Draft (2007)
> 
> RAW Roster
> *WWE Champion*- Triple H
> *WWE United States Champion*- Montel Vontavious Porter
> *World Tag Team Champions*- The Hardys (Matt and Jeff)
> *WWE Women's Champion*- Melina Perez
> John Cena
> Randy Orton
> Bobby Lashley
> King Booker
> Mark Henry
> The Great Khali
> Jeff Hardy
> Elijah Burke
> Hornswoggle
> Finlay
> Ric Flair
> The Sandman
> Carlito Cool
> Santino Marella
> William Regal
> Hardcore Holly
> Cody Rhodes
> Jim Duggan
> Lance Cade
> Trevor Murdoch
> Ron Simmons
> Matt Striker
> Mickie James
> Beth Phoenix
> Candice Michelle
> Victoria
> Michelle McCool
> Jillian Hall
> Lilian Garcia
> 
> 
> SMACKDOWN! Roster
> *World Heavyweight Champion*- Mr. Kennedy
> *WWE Intercontinental Champion*- Umaga
> *WWE Tag Team Champions*- Deuce n' Domino
> *WWE Cruiserweight Champion*- The Miz
> The Undertaker
> Batista
> Edge
> Shawn Michaels
> Rey Mysterio
> Matt Hardy
> Chavo Guerrero
> John Morrison
> Vladimir Kozlov
> Kenny Dykstra
> Gregory Helms
> Shelton Benjamin
> Charlie Haas
> Brett Major
> Brian Major
> D.H. Smith
> Jimmy Wang-Yang
> Drew McIntyre
> David Taylor
> Shannon Moore
> Robbie McAllister
> Rory McAllister
> Sho Funaki
> James Curtis
> Torrie Wilson
> Cherry
> Kelly Kelly
> Layla El
> 
> 
> ECW Roster
> *ECW World Champion*- CM Punk
> Tommy Dreamer
> Kane
> Big Daddy V
> The Boogeyman
> Stevie Richards
> Kevin Thorn
> Paul London
> Brian Kendrick
> Gene Snitsky
> Mike Knox
> Balls Mahoney
> Super Crazy
> Jamie Noble
> Val Venis
> Nunzio
> Johnny Jeter
> Maria Kenellis
> Ashley Massaro​


Vengeance (2007)

Tagline: _It's not luck. I'm just that damn good._

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Triple H (c) def. Bobby Lashley*
- Lashley becomes the #1 Contender after winning a 20-man over-the-top-rope battle royale on Raw.

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mr. Kennedy (c) def. Batista*
[No Disqualification Match]
- Batista was supposed to win until Kozlov interfered and hit Batista with his Iron Curtain finisher.
- Kennedy was originally supposed to face Chris Benoit but did not go through due to the infamous Double-murder-suicide case. Instead, Batista got another rematch but, this time, Smackdown General Manager Vickie Guerrero made it into a No Disqualification to prevent Kennedy from cheating.

6. *King Booker (w/ Queen Sharmell) def. Jeff Hardy* 

5. WWE Women's Championship
*Candice Michelle def. Melina Perez (c), Mickie James, and Victoria*
[Fatal-4-Way]

4. *Randy Orton def. Shawn Michaels*

3. *Ric Flair def. Elijah Burke*

2. World Tag Team Championship
*Deuce n' Domino (w/ Cherry) (c) def. The Highlanders (Robbie McAllister and Rory McAllister)*
[Tag Team Match]

1. ECW World Championship
*Kane def. CM Punk (c) via disqualification*

DARK MATCH: WWE Cruiserweight Championship
*The Miz (c) def. Sho Funaki *​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Vengeance (2007)
> 
> Tagline: _It's not luck. I'm just that damn good._
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Triple H (c) def. Bobby Lashley*
> - Lashley becomes the #1 Contender after winning a 20-man over-the-top-rope battle royale on Raw.
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mr. Kennedy (c) def. Batista*
> [No Disqualification Match]
> - Batista was supposed to win until Kozlov interfered and hit Batista with his Iron Curtain finisher.
> - Kennedy was originally supposed to face Chris Benoit but did not go through due to the infamous Double-murder-suicide case. Instead, Batista got another rematch but, this time, Smackdown General Manager Vickie Guerrero made it into a No Disqualification to prevent Kennedy from cheating.
> 
> 6. *King Booker (w/ Queen Sharmell) def. Jeff Hardy*
> 
> 5. WWE Women's Championship
> *Candice Michelle def. Melina Perez (c), Mickie James, and Victoria*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> 
> 4. *Randy Orton def. Shawn Michaels*
> 
> 3. *Ric Flair def. Elijah Burke*
> 
> 2. World Tag Team Championship
> *Deuce n' Domino (w/ Cherry) (c) def. The Highlanders (Robbie McAllister and Rory McAllister)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. ECW World Championship
> *Kane def. CM Punk (c) via disqualification*
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE Cruiserweight Championship
> *The Miz (c) def. Sho Funaki *​


The Great American Bash (2007)

Tagline: _Ken-4-Prez_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Mr. Kennedy (c) def. Shawn Michaels via knockout*

8. Match for America's Freedom
*Batista def. Vladamir Kozlov*

7. WWE Championship
*Triple H (c) def. Bobby Lashley, and King Booker (w/ Queen Sharmell)*
[Triple Threat Match]

6. *Randy Orton def. Dusty Rhodes*
[Texas Bullrope Match]
- After the match, Cody Rhodes tries to save his father but gets an RKO instead.

5. *The Great Khali (w/ Ranjin Singh) def. Jeff Hardy* 

4. WWE Divas Championship
*Candice Michelle (c) def. Victoria*

3. ECW World Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Kane*
[Tables Match]

2. *Chavo Guerrero def. Matt Hardy*

1. WWE United States Championship
*Montel Vontavious Porter (c) def. Ric Flair*

DARK MATCH: *Elijah Burke def. Carlito Cool*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> The Great American Bash (2007)
> 
> Tagline: _Ken-4-Prez_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mr. Kennedy (c) def. Shawn Michaels via knockout*
> 
> 8. Match for America's Freedom
> *Batista def. Vladamir Kozlov*
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *Triple H (c) def. Bobby Lashley, and King Booker (w/ Queen Sharmell)*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - This is Lashley's final pay-per-view appearance in the WWE.
> 
> 6. *Randy Orton def. Dusty Rhodes*
> [Texas Bullrope Match]
> - After the match, Cody Rhodes tries to save his father but gets an RKO instead.
> 
> 5. *The Great Khali (w/ Ranjin Singh) def. Jeff Hardy*
> 
> 4. WWE Divas Championship
> *Candice Michelle (c) def. Victoria*
> 
> 3. ECW World Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Kane*
> [Tables Match]
> 
> 2. *Chavo Guerrero def. Matt Hardy*
> 
> 1. WWE United States Championship
> *Montel Vontavious Porter (c) def. Ric Flair*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Elijah Burke def. Carlito Cool*​


Summerslam (2007)

Tagline: _Party's Over_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge def. Mr. Kennedy (c), Batista, Shawn Michaels, Umaga, and Shelton Benjamin*
[Elimination Chamber Match]
- Elimination by order: Benjamin, Kennedy, Batista, Umaga, Michaels
- Edge won by giving Michaels a Spear out of nowhere when the latter thought he has already won the match, while Edge was hiding outside the chamber.

7. WWE Championship
*Triple H (c) def. King Booker (w/ Queen Sharmell)*

6. Interpromotional Divas Battle Royal 
*Winner: Beth Phoenix* by last eliminating Victoria

5. Grudge Match
*Rey Mysterio def. Chavo Guerrero*
- This is Mysterio's big comeback since getting injured from Chavo last year.

4. *Jeff Hardy def. Randy Orton*

3. ECW World Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Kane, Big Daddy V, and Tommy Dreamer*
[Fatal-4-Way Extreme Rules Match]

2. *Finlay (w/ Hornswoggle) def. William Regal*
- Finlay turned face after coming to Hornswoggle's aid after Regal tried to attack him. 

1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*John Morrison def. Matt Hardy (c)*
- After The Great American Bash pay-per-view, Hardy won the IC Title on Smackdown from Umaga after Lashley helped him win. Lashley's motivation was revenge for unfinished business since his feud with the McMahons. Lashley and Umaga settled their feud in a Falls Count Anywhere match on Raw, which was also Lashley's final match in the WWE before leaving the company for good.
- Johnny Nitro repackaged himself as "John Morrison: The Shaman of Sexy" after the Vengeance pay-per-view, and vowed to become a top star in Smackdown.

DARK MATCH: United States Championship
*Montel Vontavious Porter (c) def. Carlito Cool*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Summerslam (2007)
> 
> Tagline: _Party's Over_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge def. Mr. Kennedy (c), Batista, Shawn Michaels, Umaga, and Shelton Benjamin*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> - Elimination by order: Benjamin, Kennedy, Batista, Umaga, Michaels
> - Edge won by giving Michaels a Spear out of nowhere when the latter thought he has already won the match, while Edge was hiding outside the chamber.
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *Triple H (c) def. King Booker (w/ Queen Sharmell)*
> 
> 6. Interpromotional Divas Battle Royal
> *Winner: Beth Phoenix* by last eliminating Victoria
> 
> 5. Grudge Match
> *Rey Mysterio def. Chavo Guerrero*
> - This is Mysterio's big comeback since getting injured from Chavo last year.
> 
> 4. *Jeff Hardy def. Randy Orton*
> 
> 3. ECW World Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Kane, Big Daddy V, and Tommy Dreamer*
> [Fatal-4-Way Extreme Rules Match]
> 
> 2. *Finlay (w/ Hornswoggle) def. William Regal*
> - Finlay turned face after coming to Hornswoggle's aid after Regal tried to attack him.
> 
> 1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *John Morrison def. Matt Hardy (c)*
> - After The Great American Bash pay-per-view, Hardy won the IC Title on Smackdown from Umaga after Lashley helped him win. Lashley's motivation was revenge for unfinished business since his feud with the McMahons. Lashley and Umaga settled their feud in a Falls Count Anywhere match on Raw, which was also Lashley's final match in the WWE before leaving the company for good.
> - Johnny Nitro repackaged himself as "John Morrison: The Shaman of Sexy" after the Vengeance pay-per-view, and vowed to become a top star in Smackdown.
> 
> DARK MATCH: United States Championship
> *Montel Vontavious Porter (c) def. Carlito Cool*​


Unforgiven (2007)

Tagline: _Shameless_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge (c) def. Shawn Michaels*
- Edge wins with the help of the Major Brothers who will soon debut as the "Edge-Heads". They are planted as Edge look-alikes which Michaels got tricked.
- Michaels becomes the #1 Contender for the WHC after beating Batista and Umaga in a Triple Threat Match on Smackdown.

7. WWE Women's Championship
*Candice Michelle (c) def. Beth Phoenix*
- Michelle won with a quick roll-up.

6. WWE Championship
*Mark Henry def. Triple H (c) via disqualification*
- During the match, Hunter was caught using the sledghammer against Henry, thus disqualifying him. Despite this, Henry is hurt, and Hunter stands tall still being the WWE Champion.
- Henry returned the night after Summerslam, and started his reign of terror by dominating every opponent. After a backstage interview where he swears to become the WWE Champion, he interferes a non-title match between Hunter and The Great Khali. At first, he seems to be siding with Khali but also gives him a beatdown. The following Raw, new Raw General Manager William Regal announced a match between the two. In the contract signing segment, Mark Henry says he is confident on beating Hunter on Sunday, and gets scared when Hunter brought out a sledghammer destroying everything in the ring.

5. *Umaga (w/ Armando Alejandro Estrada) def. Batista*
- Estrada screws Batista by hitting him with brass knuckles, thus giving Umaga the opportunity to perform a Samoan Drop to him for the win.

4. Intercontinental Championship
*John Morrison (c) def. Matt Hardy*

3. ECW World Championship
*Kane def. CM Punk (c)*
[Steel Cage Match]

2. *Randy Orton def. Finlay (w/ Hornswoggle)*
- Jeff Hardy was supposed to feud with Finlay but did not go through due to his substance abuse which concurs a 3-month suspension. 

1. World Tag Team Championship
*Lade Cade and Trevor Murdoch (c) def. Ric Flair and Jim Duggan*
[Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH: *Elijah Burke def. Santino Marella*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Unforgiven (2007)
> 
> Tagline: _Shameless_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge (c) def. Shawn Michaels*
> - Edge wins with the help of the Major Brothers who will soon debut as the "Edge-Heads". They are planted as Edge look-alikes which Michaels got tricked.
> - Michaels becomes the #1 Contender for the WHC after beating Batista and Umaga in a Triple Threat Match on Smackdown.
> 
> 7. WWE Women's Championship
> *Candice Michelle (c) def. Beth Phoenix*
> - Michelle won with a quick roll-up.
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *Mark Henry def. Triple H (c) via disqualification*
> - During the match, Hunter was caught using the sledghammer against Henry, thus disqualifying him. Despite this, Henry is hurt, and Hunter stands tall still being the WWE Champion.
> - Henry returned the night after Summerslam, and started his reign of terror by dominating every opponent. After a backstage interview where he swears to become the WWE Champion, he interferes a non-title match between Hunter and The Great Khali. At first, he seems to be siding with Khali but also gives him a beatdown. The following Raw, new Raw General Manager William Regal announced a match between the two. In the contract signing segment, Mark Henry says he is confident on beating Hunter on Sunday, and gets scared when Hunter brought out a sledghammer destroying everything in the ring.
> 
> 5. *Umaga (w/ Armando Alejandro Estrada) def. Batista*
> - Estrada screws Batista by hitting him with brass knuckles, thus giving Umaga the opportunity to perform a Samoan Drop to him for the win.
> 
> 4. Intercontinental Championship
> *John Morrison (c) def. Matt Hardy*
> 
> 3. ECW World Championship
> *Kane def. CM Punk (c)*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> 
> 2. *Randy Orton def. Finlay (w/ Hornswoggle)*
> - Jeff Hardy was supposed to feud with Finlay but did not go through due to his substance abuse which concurs a 3-month suspension.
> 
> 1. World Tag Team Championship
> *Lade Cade and Trevor Murdoch (c) def. Ric Flair and Jim Duggan*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Elijah Burke def. Santino Marella*​


No Mercy (2007)

Tagline: _Life's Not Fair_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Triple H (c) def. Mark Henry*
[Street Fight] 

7. Grudge Match
*The Undertaker def. Mr. Kennedy*
- This is Undertaker's return, first match, and first in-ring appearance since seeking rehabilitation form his injury on Backlash. And now he is back to seek revenge to the person who took away his World Title.

6. World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge (c) def. Shawn Michaels*
[Vickie's Rules]
- If Michaels used the Sweet Chin Music or Edge used the Spear, either one of them will be disqualified. This is due to ridiculous non-title bout between them on Smackdown where both men kept on exchanging their finishers in an extremely repetitive rate which made Vickie upset.
- Edge used the Spear while the referee was down, and was able to pin Michaels.
[Tag Team Match]

5. WWE Tag Team Championship
*The Edge-Heads (Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder) (c) def. Jimmy Wang-Yang and Shannon Moore*
[Tag Team Match]

4. *Batista def. Umaga*
[Falls Count Anywhere Match]
- After the Unforgiven pay-per-view, Batista gives Armando Alejandro Estrada two Batista Bombs out of frustration, and kayfabe injures Estrada.

3. *Rey Mysterio def. The Miz*

2. WWE United States Championship
*Carlito Cool (c) def. Montel Vontavious Porter, and Elijah Burke*
[Triple Threat Match]

1. Grudge Match
*Randy Orton def. Cody Rhodes*
- This is Rhodes' pay-per-view debut. This is also considered a grudge match after Orton merciless beaten up Dusty Rhodes on The Great American Bash pay-per-view.

DARK MATCH: *CM Punk def. Stevie Richards*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> No Mercy (2007)
> 
> Tagline: _Life's Not Fair_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Triple H (c) def. Mark Henry*
> [Street Fight]
> 
> 7. Grudge Match
> *The Undertaker def. Mr. Kennedy*
> - This is Undertaker's return, first match, and first in-ring appearance since seeking rehabilitation form his injury on Backlash. And now he is back to seek revenge to the person who took away his World Title.
> 
> 6. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge (c) def. Shawn Michaels*
> [Vickie's Rules]
> - If Michaels used the Sweet Chin Music or Edge used the Spear, either one of them will be disqualified. This is due to ridiculous non-title bout between them on Smackdown where both men kept on exchanging their finishers in an extremely repetitive rate which made Vickie upset.
> - Edge used the Spear while the referee was down, and was able to pin Michaels.
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 5. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *The Edge-Heads (Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder) (c) def. Jimmy Wang-Yang and Shannon Moore*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 4. *Batista def. Umaga*
> [Falls Count Anywhere Match]
> - After the Unforgiven pay-per-view, Batista gives Armando Alejandro Estrada two Batista Bombs out of frustration, and kayfabe injures Estrada.
> 
> 3. *Rey Mysterio def. The Miz*
> 
> 2. WWE United States Championship
> *Carlito Cool (c) def. Montel Vontavious Porter, and Elijah Burke*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 1. Grudge Match
> *Randy Orton def. Cody Rhodes*
> - This is Rhodes' pay-per-view debut. This is also considered a grudge match after Orton merciless beaten up Dusty Rhodes on The Great American Bash pay-per-view.
> 
> DARK MATCH: *CM Punk def. Stevie Richards*​


Cyber Sunday (2007)

Tagline: _Log On. Take Over._

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge (c) def. Rey Mysterio*
- Challenger for the WHC: *Rey Mysterio*, Batista, Matt Hardy
- After the match, Michaels gave Edge a major beatdown, after he was suspended by Smackdown GM Vickie Guerrero from assaulting members of La Familia, Chavo Guerrero, Curt Hawkins, and Zack Ryder, one by one. Originally, Michaels was booked to be one of the choices for Edge's opponent, but was replaced by Hardy instead.

Divas Halloween Costume Contest
*Winner: Kelly Kelly as Eve from "Adam and Eve"* 

6. Comeback Match
*John Cena def. Umaga* 
- Opponent for Cena: *Umaga*, The Great Khali (w/ Ranjin Singh), Big Daddy V
- This is Cena's first match and appearance since getting injured on Backlash.

5. WWE Championship
*Triple H (c) def. The Great Khali (w/ Ranjin Singh)*
[Special Guest Referee: "Stone Cold" Steve Austin]
- Referee for WWE Title match: *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin*, Mick Foley, and John "Bradshaw" Layfield
- After the match, Austin and Hunter had a beer celebration.

4. *Stevie Richards def. CM Punk*
["I Quit" Match]
- The winner will be Maria Kinnelis' boyfriend.
- Match type: "I Quit" Match, Submission Match, Extreme Rules

3. *Randy Orton def. Vader*
- Legendary opponent for Orton: Vader, Diamond Dallas Page, Sycho Sid

2. World Tag Team Championship
*Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch (c) def. Finlay and Santino Marella (w/ Hornswoggle)*
[Tag Team Match]
- Tag Team Match of choice: *Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch (c) vs. Finlay and Santino Marella (w/ Hornswoggle) for the World Tag Titles*, Paul London and Brian Kendrick vs. Gene Snitsky and Mike Knox, The Edge-Heads (Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder) vs. D.H. Smith and David Taylor for the WWE Tag Titles

1. WWE United States Championship
*Elijah Burke def. Carlito Cool (c)*
- Challenger for U.S. Title: *Elijah Burke*, Finlay, Cody Rhodes 

DARK MATCH: *Jesse and Festus def. Deuce n' Domino*
[Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Cyber Sunday (2007)
> 
> Tagline: _Log On. Take Over._
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge (c) def. Rey Mysterio*
> - Challenger for the WHC: *Rey Mysterio*, Batista, Matt Hardy
> - After the match, Michaels gave Edge a major beatdown, after he was suspended by Smackdown GM Vickie Guerrero from assaulting members of La Familia, Chavo Guerrero, Curt Hawkins, and Zack Ryder, one by one. Originally, Michaels was booked to be one of the choices for Edge's opponent, but was replaced by Hardy instead.
> 
> Divas Halloween Costume Contest
> *Winner: Kelly Kelly as Eve from "Adam and Eve"*
> 
> 6. Comeback Match
> *John Cena def. Umaga*
> - Opponent for Cena: *Umaga*, The Great Khali (w/ Ranjin Singh), Big Daddy V
> - This is Cena's first match and appearance since getting injured on Backlash.
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *Triple H (c) def. The Great Khali (w/ Ranjin Singh)*
> [Special Guest Referee: "Stone Cold" Steve Austin]
> - Referee for WWE Title match: *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin*, Mick Foley, and John "Bradshaw" Layfield
> - After the match, Austin and Hunter had a beer celebration.
> 
> 4. *Stevie Richards def. CM Punk*
> ["I Quit" Match]
> - The winner will be Maria Kinnelis' boyfriend.
> - Match type: "I Quit" Match, Submission Match, Extreme Rules
> 
> 3. *Randy Orton def. Vader*
> - Legendary opponent for Orton: Vader, Diamond Dallas Page, Sycho Sid
> 
> 2. World Tag Team Championship
> *Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch (c) def. Finlay and Santino Marella (w/ Hornswoggle)
> [Tag Team Match]
> - Tag Team Match of choice: Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch (c) vs. Finlay and Santino Marella (w/ Hornswoggle) for the World Tag Titles, Paul London and Brian Kendrick vs. Gene Snitsky and Mike Knox, The Edge-Heads (Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder) vs. D.H. Smith and David Taylor for the WWE Tag Titles
> 
> 1. WWE United States Championship
> Elijah Burke def. Carlito Cool (c)
> - Challenger for U.S. Title: Elijah Burke, Finlay, Cody Rhodes
> 
> DARK MATCH: Jesse and Festus def. Deuce n' Domino
> [Tag Team Match]
> *​


*

Survivor Series (2007)

Tagline: Rise Again

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
John Cena def. Triple H (c)
- Cena wins after reversing a Pedigree into an FU.

6. The Ministry of Darkness 2.0 (The Undertaker, Kane, The Boogeyman, Big Daddy V, and Farooq) (w/ Matt Striker) def. Team Batista (Batista, Rey Mysterio, Matt Hardy, D.H. Smith, and David Taylor)
[5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Match]
- Elimination by order: Farooq, Taylor, Smith, Boogeyman, Hardy, Daddy V, Kane, Mysterio, Batista 

5. Mark Henry def. Umaga
- The winner will be hired as Edge's bodyguard for his La Familia faction. 

4. World Heavyweight Championship
Edge (c) def. Shawn Michaels
[TLC Match]

3. World Tag Team Championship
Cody Rhodes and Hardcore Holly def. Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch (c)
[Tag Team Match]

2. WWE Women's Championship
Beth Phoenix (c) def. Mickie James

1. Team Hardy (Jeff Hardy, Carlito Cool, Finlay, Santino Marella, and Stevie Richards) (w/ Hornswoggle and Maria Kinnelis) def. Team Orton (Randy Orton, Elijah Burke, Montel Vontavious Porter, The Great Khali, and CM Punk) (w/ Ranjin Singh) 
[5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Match]
- Elimination by order: Carlito, MVP, Richards, Khali, Marella, Burke, Finlay, Orton, Punk) 
- Khali walked out early into the match after being teased by Hornswoggle into frustration.

DARK MATCH: WWE Intercontinental Championship
John Morrison (c) def. Kenny Dykstra​*


----------



## BackBone2

*WrestleMania XXX (2013)*

*With Bill Goldberg as Special Guest Enforcer*
The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar 

*Triple threat match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. CM Punk vs. Daniel Bryan

*Fatal four way tag team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Los Matadores (c) vs. The Real Americans vs. The Uso's VS. The Prime Time Players

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. Chris Jericho

*Triple threat match*
Dean Ambrose vs. Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns

*Three on One Handicap match*
The Wyatt Family vs. Kane

*Divas Championship*
AJ Lee (c) vs. Mickie James

Sheamus vs. Ryback


----------



## BackBone2

*WWE Over the Limit (2011)*

*'I Quit' match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. The Miz (with Alex Riley)

*Fatal Four Way match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. Mark Henry

Sin Cara vs. Chavo Guerrero

Cody Rhodes vs. Daniel Bryan

*WWE Divas Championship*
Eve Torres vs. Melina

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Big Show and Kane (c) vs. New Nexus (Otunga and McGuillicutty)

R-Truth vs. John Morrison

Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk


----------



## BackBone2

*Capitol Punishment (2011)*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian (c) vs. Randy Orton

*WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. Jack Swagger

Alberto Del Rio vs. Rey Mysterio

CM Punk vs. John Morrison

R-Truth vs. Zack Ryder

The Miz vs. Alex Riley

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
New Nexus (c) vs. Evan Bourne and Kofi Kingston

*Intercontinental Championship*
Ezekiel Jackson (c) vs. Wade Barrett


----------



## BackBone2

*Money in the Bank (2011)
*
*WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) vs. CM Punk

*Raw Money in the Bank Ladder match*
Rey Mysterio vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. Evan Bourne vs. Big Show vs. Alex Riley vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. R-Truth vs. Kofi Kingston

*SmackDown Money in the Bank Ladder match*
Jinder Mahal vs. Wade Barrett vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Justin Gabriel vs. Heath Slater vs. Sin Cara vs. Sheamus

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian (c) vs. Randy Orton

*Divas Championship*
Eve (c) vs. Gail Kim 

Mark Henry vs. Kane


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Survivor Series (2007)
> 
> Tagline: _Rise Again_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena def. Triple H (c)*
> - Cena wins after reversing a Pedigree into an FU.
> 
> 6. *The Ministry of Darkness 2.0 (The Undertaker, Kane, The Boogeyman, Big Daddy V, and Farooq) (w/ Matt Striker) def. Team Batista (Batista, Rey Mysterio, Matt Hardy, D.H. Smith, and David Taylor)*
> [5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Match]
> - Elimination by order: Farooq, Taylor, Smith, Boogeyman, Hardy, Daddy V, Kane, Mysterio, Batista
> 
> 5. *Mark Henry def. Umaga*
> - The winner will be hired as Edge's bodyguard for his La Familia faction.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge (c) def. Shawn Michaels*
> [TLC Match]
> 
> 3. World Tag Team Championship
> *Cody Rhodes and Hardcore Holly def. Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. WWE Women's Championship
> *Beth Phoenix (c) def. Mickie James*
> 
> 1. *Team Hardy (Jeff Hardy, Carlito Cool, Finlay, Santino Marella, and Stevie Richards) (w/ Hornswoggle and Maria Kinnelis) def. Team Orton (Randy Orton, Elijah Burke, Montel Vontavious Porter, The Great Khali, and CM Punk) (w/ Ranjin Singh)*
> [5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Match]
> - Elimination by order: Carlito, MVP, Richards, Khali, Marella, Burke, Finlay, Orton, Punk)
> - Khali walked out early into the match after being teased by Hornswoggle into frustration.
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *John Morrison (c) def. Kenny Dykstra*​


Armageddon (2007)

Tagline: _Can the Animal Survive the Cell?_

MAIN EVENT: *Batista def. The Undertaker*
[Hell in a Cell Match]
- Batista won by giving Taker a Batista Bomb on the steel steps. Other highlights of the batches include: Batista continuously hitting a steel chair on Taker's back until the latter was semi-conscious; Taker giving Batista the Tombstone on a steel chair but still kicking out during the 2-count; Batista ramming Taker headfirst onto the cage; and both men falling off from the turnbuckle onto a table. 

6. WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Montel Vontavious Porter*

5. WWE United States Championship
*Elijah Burke (c) def. Jeff Hardy* 

4. Comeback Match
*Chris Jericho def. Randy Orton*
- Jericho wins after delivering his new "Code Breaker" to Orton.

3. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Rey Mysterio def. John Morrison (c)*

2. WWE Tag Team Championships
*The Edge-Heads (Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder) (c) (w/ Mark Henry) def. D.H. Smith and David Taylor*
[Tag Team Match]

1. *Triple H def. Umaga*
- Umaga was quietly traded with Mark Henry from Smackdown to Raw after Survivor Series. 

DARK MATCH: ECW World Championship
*Big Daddy V (c) (w/ Matt Striker) def. The Boogeyman* ​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Armageddon (2007)
> 
> Tagline: _Can the Animal Survive the Cell?_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: *Batista def. The Undertaker*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> - Batista won by giving Taker a Batista Bomb on the steel steps. Other highlights of the batches include: Batista continuously hitting a steel chair on Taker's back until the latter was semi-conscious; Taker giving Batista the Tombstone on a steel chair but still kicking out during the 2-count; Batista ramming Taker headfirst onto the cage; and both men falling off from the turnbuckle onto a table.
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Montel Vontavious Porter*
> 
> 5. WWE United States Championship
> *Elijah Burke (c) def. Jeff Hardy*
> 
> 4. Comeback Match
> *Chris Jericho def. Randy Orton*
> - Jericho wins after delivering his new "Code Breaker" to Orton.
> 
> 3. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Rey Mysterio def. John Morrison (c)*
> 
> 2. WWE Tag Team Championships
> *The Edge-Heads (Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder) (c) (w/ Mark Henry) def. D.H. Smith and David Taylor*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. *Triple H def. Umaga*
> - Umaga was quietly traded with Mark Henry from Smackdown to Raw after Survivor Series.
> 
> DARK MATCH: ECW World Championship
> *Big Daddy V (c) (w/ Matt Striker) def. The Boogeyman* ​


Royal Rumble (2008)

Tagline: _There Can Only Be One_

MAIN EVENT: 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
*Winner: The Undertaker* by last eliminating Randy Orton
- Final six: Taker, Orton, Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels, CM Punk, John Morrison
- John "Bradshaw" Layfield makes his comeback match in the Rumble as Entrant #5. 

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge (c) (w/ Mark Henry, Curt Hawkins, Zack Ryder, and Chavo Guerrero) def. Batista*

3. WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Ric Flair*
- Flair returned on the first Raw of 2008, interrupting Vince McMahon's false announcement that Flair will be retiring soon. He told McMahon that he can prove to everyone that he still has "It" and become a world champion one more time. McMahon was half convinced, and let him face Montel Vontavious Porter to determine Cena's challenger for the WWE Title on Royal Rumble, which Flair won.
- After the match, even though Flair loss, Cena gave Flair the WWE Title to relish the moment.

2. WWE Women's Championship
*Beth Phoenix (c) def. Michelle McCool*

1. WWE Tag Team Championship
*The Edge-Heads (Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder) (c) def. John Morrison and The Miz, and Rey Mysterio and Matt Hardy*
[3-Way Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH: *Montel Vontavious Porter def. Finlay (w/ Hornswoggle)*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Royal Rumble (2008)
> 
> Tagline: _There Can Only Be One_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
> *Winner: The Undertaker* by last eliminating Randy Orton
> - Final six: Taker, Orton, Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels, CM Punk, John Morrison
> - John "Bradshaw" Layfield makes his comeback match in the Rumble as Entrant #5.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge (c) (w/ Mark Henry, Curt Hawkins, Zack Ryder, and Chavo Guerrero) def. Batista*
> 
> 3. WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Ric Flair*
> - Flair returned on the first Raw of 2008, interrupting Vince McMahon's false announcement that Flair will be retiring soon. He told McMahon that he can prove to everyone that he still has "It" and become a world champion one more time. McMahon was half convinced, and let him face Montel Vontavious Porter to determine Cena's challenger for the WWE Title on Royal Rumble, which Flair won.
> - After the match, even though Flair loss, Cena gave Flair the WWE Title to relish the moment.
> 
> 2. WWE Women's Championship
> *Beth Phoenix (c) def. Michelle McCool*
> 
> 1. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *The Edge-Heads (Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder) (c) def. John Morrison and The Miz, and Rey Mysterio and Matt Hardy*
> [3-Way Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Montel Vontavious Porter def. Finlay (w/ Hornswoggle)*​


No Way Out (2008)

Tagline: _Follow the Yellow Brick Road to Orlando_

MAIN EVENT: Champion vs. Champion
*Edge (w/ Curt Hawkins, Zack Ryder, and Chavo Guerrero) def. John Cena*
- The winner will main-event Wrestlemania.
- After the match, the lights go out, and the Undertaker attacks La Familia. During Taker's attack, Edge tries to deliver a Spear but Cena catches him with an FU instead. The show closes with Cena and Taker looking eye to eye.

7. ECW World Championship
*CM Punk (w/ Maria Kinnelis) def. Tommy Dreamer (c)*
[Extreme Rules Match]
- Punk won back Maria on a December 2007 episode of ECW. During the match, Maria betrayed Stevie Richards by holding on to his leg, allowing Punk to deliver a high-kick to the temple. Maria's motive is that Richards was not "tough enough" for her desire.
- Dreamer won the title from Big Daddy V on a January 2008 episode of ECW on a Tables match.

6. *The Undertaker def. Mark Henry*
- Taker intends to defeat Henry to make sure the latter won't interfere in his match in Wrestlemania.

5. World Tag Team Championship
*Cody Rhodes and Hardcore Holly (c) def. Gene Snitsky and Mike Knox*
[Tag Team Match]

4. Honor to End Flair's Career
*Shawn Michaels def. Triple H*
- The winner will face Ric Flair in his retirement match on Wrestlemania.

3. #1 Contender for the WWE Championship on Wrestlemania
*Randy Orton def. Jeff Hardy*
[Steel Cage Match]

2. *John "Bradshaw" Layfield def. Carlito Cool*

1. WWE United States Championship
*Chris Jericho def. Elijah Burke (c)*

DARK MATCH: *Matt Hardy def. Drew McIntyre*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> No Way Out (2008)
> 
> Tagline: _Follow the Yellow Brick Road to Orlando_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Champion vs. Champion
> *Edge (w/ Curt Hawkins, Zack Ryder, and Chavo Guerrero) def. John Cena*
> - The winner will main-event Wrestlemania.
> - After the match, the lights go out, and the Undertaker attacks La Familia. During Taker's attack, Edge tries to deliver a Spear but Cena catches him with an FU instead. The show closes with Cena and Taker looking eye to eye.
> 
> 7. ECW World Championship
> *CM Punk (w/ Maria Kinnelis) def. Tommy Dreamer (c)*
> [Extreme Rules Match]
> - Punk won back Maria on a December 2007 episode of ECW. During the match, Maria betrayed Stevie Richards by holding on to his leg, allowing Punk to deliver a high-kick to the temple. Maria's motive is that Richards was not "tough enough" for her desire.
> - Dreamer won the title from Big Daddy V on a January 2008 episode of ECW on a Tables match.
> 
> 6. *The Undertaker def. Mark Henry*
> - Taker intends to defeat Henry to make sure the latter won't interfere in his match in Wrestlemania.
> 
> 5. World Tag Team Championship
> *Cody Rhodes and Hardcore Holly (c) def. Gene Snitsky and Mike Knox*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 4. Honor to End Flair's Career
> *Shawn Michaels def. Triple H*
> - The winner will face Ric Flair in his retirement match on Wrestlemania.
> 
> 3. #1 Contender for the WWE Championship on Wrestlemania
> *Randy Orton def. Jeff Hardy*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> 
> 2. *John "Bradshaw" Layfield def. Carlito Cool*
> 
> 1. WWE United States Championship
> *Chris Jericho def. Elijah Burke (c)*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Matt Hardy def. Drew McIntyre*​


Wrestlemania XXIV

Tagline: _The Biggest Wrestlemania Under the Sun_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*The Undertaker def. Edge (c) (w/ Curt Hawkins, and Zack Ryder)*

7. David vs. Goliath
*Floyd Mayweather (w/ The Money Crew) def. The Big Show*
[No Disqualification Match]
- This is Big Show's comeback match since leaving WWE in late 2006.

6. WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Randy Orton*

5. *Shawn Michaels def. Ric Flair*
[Career Threatening Match]

4. WWE Women's Championship
*Mickie James (w/ Trish Stratus and Snoop Dogg) def. Beth Phoenix (c) (w/ Victoria)*

3. *Triple H def. John "Bradshaw" Layfield*

2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Rey Mysterio (c) def. Mr. Kennedy, and Matt Hardy*
[Triple Threat Match] 

1. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
*CM Punk (w/ Maria Kinnelis) def. Jeff Hardy, Chris Jericho, Montel "Vontavious" Porter, Elijah Burke, Batista, Chavo Guerrero, and Kane*
[8-Man Ladder Match]

DARK MATCH: 20-Man Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale to Secure a Spot on the Intercontinental Championship Triple Threat Match
*Winner: Matt Hardy* by last eliminating Umaga​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Wrestlemania XXIV
> 
> Tagline: _The Biggest Wrestlemania Under the Sun_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Undertaker def. Edge (c) (w/ Curt Hawkins, and Zack Ryder)*
> 
> 7. David vs. Goliath
> *Floyd Mayweather (w/ The Money Crew) def. The Big Show*
> [No Disqualification Match]
> - This is Big Show's comeback match since leaving WWE in late 2006.
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Randy Orton*
> 
> 5. *Shawn Michaels def. Ric Flair*
> [Career Threatening Match]
> 
> 4. WWE Women's Championship
> *Mickie James (w/ Trish Stratus and Snoop Dogg) def. Beth Phoenix (c) (w/ Victoria)*
> 
> 3. *Triple H def. John "Bradshaw" Layfield*
> 
> 2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Rey Mysterio (c) def. Mr. Kennedy, and Matt Hardy*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 1. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *CM Punk (w/ Maria Kinnelis) def. Jeff Hardy, Chris Jericho, Montel "Vontavious" Porter, Elijah Burke, Batista, Chavo Guerrero, and Kane*
> [8-Man Ladder Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: 20-Man Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale to Secure a Spot on the Intercontinental Championship Triple Threat Match
> *Winner: Matt Hardy* by last eliminating Umaga​


Backlash (2008)

Tagline: _Every Action Deserves A Fierce and Aggressive Reaction_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Randy Orton def. John Cena (c), and The Big Show*
[Triple Threat Match]
- Big Show entered into the WWE Title picture after he defeated Orton on Raw to determine Cena's opponent on Backlash. Orton remained in the title picture after countless interferences on Cena's matches, to which he begged Regal for one more shot at the title. 

6. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Undertaker (c) def. Edge (w/ Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder)*

5. *Batista def. Shawn Michaels*
[Special Guest Referee: Chris Jericho]
- Batista won by delivering a Batista Bomb to Michaels with a seemingly fast count from Jericho.
- During the match, Michaels accidentally Superkicked Jericho instead of Batista.

4. *John "Bradshaw" Layfield def. Triple H*
[New York City Parking Lot Brawl]
- JBL won by reversing a Pedigree on top of a limousine windshield into a body flip onto the concrete floor, to which JBL pinned Hunter.
- Hunter will go on a 3-month hiatus. 

3. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Matt Hardy def. Rey Mysterio (c)*
- Hardy turns heel by hitting the IC Title belt onto Mysterio while the referee was down.

2. World Tag Team Championship
*Elijah Burke and Montel Vontavious Porter def. Cody Rhodes and Hardcore Holly (c)* 
[Tag Team Match]

1. *Jeff Hardy and def. CM Punk (w/ Maria Kinnelis) via disqualification*

DARK MATCH: *Kane def. Chavo Guerrero*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Backlash (2008)
> 
> Tagline: _Every Action Deserves A Fierce and Aggressive Reaction_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Randy Orton def. John Cena (c), and The Big Show*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - Big Show entered into the WWE Title picture after he defeated Orton on Raw to determine Cena's opponent on Backlash. Orton remained in the title picture after countless interferences on Cena's matches, to which he begged Regal for one more shot at the title.
> 
> 6. World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Undertaker (c) def. Edge (w/ Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder)*
> 
> 5. *Batista def. Shawn Michaels*
> [Special Guest Referee: Chris Jericho]
> - Batista won by delivering a Batista Bomb to Michaels with a seemingly fast count from Jericho.
> - During the match, Michaels accidentally Superkicked Jericho instead of Batista.
> 
> 4. *John "Bradshaw" Layfield def. Triple H*
> [New York City Parking Lot Brawl]
> - JBL won by reversing a Pedigree on top of a limousine windshield into a body flip onto the concrete floor, to which JBL pinned Hunter.
> - Hunter will go on a 3-month hiatus.
> 
> 3. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Matt Hardy def. Rey Mysterio (c)*
> - Hardy turns heel by hitting the IC Title belt onto Mysterio while the referee was down.
> 
> 2. World Tag Team Championship
> *Elijah Burke and Montel Vontavious Porter def. Cody Rhodes and Hardcore Holly (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. *Jeff Hardy and def. CM Punk (w/ Maria Kinnelis) via disqualification*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Kane def. Chavo Guerrero*​


Judgment Day (2008)

Tagline: _Year of the Viper_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship 
*Randy Orton (c) def. John Cena*
- Orton won after hitting Cena with a steel chair onto the back while the referee was unconscious, and delivering an RKO to the latter.

6. *Beth Phoenix, Melina Perez, Victoria, Jillian Hall, and Layla def. Mickie James, Michelle McCool, Ashley Massaro, Cherry, and Kelly Kelly*
[10-Diva Tag Team Match]
- During the match, Phoenix betrays Melina after the latter did her finisher instead of letting the former do the work. Phoenix first pulled Melina's hair then her teammates threw her out off the ring.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Undertaker def. Edge via countout*
- Since Taker won by countout, the World Title remained vacant. Taker then went furious on Edge by giving the latter a Tombstone Piledriver from the second turnbuckle. 
- Just after Backlash on Smackdown, Smackdown GM Vickie Guerrero stripped away Taker's World Title after using the Hell's Gate submission hold which was only made illegal when Vickie announced it. The second following Smackdown, Taker fought Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder in a Handicap Casket match to make sure they won't interfere on Edge's behalf anymore. Two nights before the Judgment Day pay-per-view, Taker "crucified" Chavo Guerrero in front of a stunned Vickie and Edge, so that he won't interfere was well.

4. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Matt Hardy (c) def. Rey Mysterio*

3. *Shawn Michaels def. Batista, and Chris Jericho*
[Triple Threat Match] 

2. *The Big Show def. The Great Khali*

1. WWE Tag Team Championship
*John Morrison and The Miz (c) def. Paul London and Brian Kendrick*
[Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH: *Vladimir Koslov def. Shelton Benjamin*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Judgment Day (2008)
> 
> Tagline: _Year of the Viper_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) def. John Cena*
> - Orton won after hitting Cena with a steel chair onto the back while the referee was unconscious, and delivering an RKO to the latter.
> 
> 6. *Beth Phoenix, Melina Perez, Victoria, Jillian Hall, and Layla def. Mickie James, Michelle McCool, Ashley Massaro, Cherry, and Kelly Kelly*
> [10-Diva Tag Team Match]
> - During the match, Phoenix betrays Melina after the latter did her finisher instead of letting the former do the work. Phoenix first pulled Melina's hair then her teammates threw her out off the ring.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Undertaker def. Edge via countout*
> - Since Taker won by countout, the World Title remained vacant. Taker then went furious on Edge by giving the latter a Tombstone Piledriver from the second turnbuckle.
> - Just after Backlash on Smackdown, Smackdown GM Vickie Guerrero stripped away Taker's World Title after using the Hell's Gate submission hold which was only made illegal when Vickie announced it. The second following Smackdown, Taker fought Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder in a Handicap Casket match to make sure they won't interfere on Edge's behalf anymore. Two nights before the Judgment Day pay-per-view, Taker "crucified" Chavo Guerrero in front of a stunned Vickie and Edge, so that he won't interfere was well.
> 
> 4. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Matt Hardy (c) def. Rey Mysterio*
> 
> 3. *Shawn Michaels def. Batista, and Chris Jericho*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 2. *The Big Show def. The Great Khali*
> 
> 1. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *John Morrison and The Miz (c) def. Paul London and Brian Kendrick*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Vladimir Koslov def. Shelton Benjamin*​


One Night Stand (2008)

Tagline: _The One Night A Year Where WWE Goes Extreme_

MAIN EVENT: Vacant World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge def. The Undertaker*
[TLC Match]
- During the match, Mark Henry tried to stop Taker from climbing up the latter, but the latter was able to overcome the former and gave a Chokeslam from the ring onto the table.

6. *Beth Phoenix def. Melina Perez* 
["I Quit" Match] 

5. *Batista def. Shawn Michaels*
[Stretcher Match]

4. WWE Championship
*John Cena def. Randy Orton (c)*
[Last Man Standing Match]
- Cena won by hitting Orton with a fist-full of chains, and an F-U onto the steel steps. 
- Ever since Judgment Day, Cena has been acting more aggressive in his matches and promos, and even once interfered on Orton's match by giving the latter an F-U onto the announce table.

3. ECW World Championship
*Mr. Kennedy def. CM Punk (c)(w/ Maria Kinnelis), Tommy Dreamer, Gene Snitsky, and Super Crazy*
[5-Way Singapore Cane Fight]
- Just three days before the pay-per-view, Kennedy returns as a babyface on ECW after interrupting Punk's promo.

2. *John "Bradshaw" Layfield def. The Big Show*
[Texas Bullrope Match]

1. Intercontinental Championship
*Matt Hardy def. Rey Mysterio (c)*
[Ladder Match]

DARK MATCH: World Tag Team Championship
*Montel Vontavious Porter and Elijah Burke (c) def. Carlito Cool and Santino Marella*
[Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> One Night Stand (2008)
> 
> Tagline: _The One Night A Year Where WWE Goes Extreme_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Vacant World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge def. The Undertaker*
> [TLC Match]
> - During the match, Mark Henry tried to stop Taker from climbing up the latter, but the latter was able to overcome the former and gave a Chokeslam from the ring onto the table.
> 
> 6. *Beth Phoenix def. Melina Perez*
> ["I Quit" Match]
> 
> 5. *Batista def. Shawn Michaels*
> [Stretcher Match]
> 
> 4. WWE Championship
> *John Cena def. Randy Orton (c)*
> [Last Man Standing Match]
> - Cena won by hitting Orton with a fist-full of chains, and an F-U onto the steel steps.
> - Ever since Judgment Day, Cena has been acting more aggressive in his matches and promos, and even once interfered on Orton's match by giving the latter an F-U onto the announce table.
> 
> 3. ECW World Championship
> *Mr. Kennedy def. CM Punk (c)(w/ Maria Kinnelis), Tommy Dreamer, Gene Snitsky, and Super Crazy*
> [5-Way Singapore Cane Fight]
> - Just three days before the pay-per-view, Kennedy returns as a babyface on ECW after interrupting Punk's promo.
> 
> 2. *John "Bradshaw" Layfield def. The Big Show*
> [Texas Bullrope Match]
> 
> 1. Intercontinental Championship
> *Matt Hardy def. Rey Mysterio (c)*
> [Ladder Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: World Tag Team Championship
> *Montel Vontavious Porter and Elijah Burke (c) def. Carlito Cool and Santino Marella*
> [Tag Team Match]​


WWE Draft (2008)

Raw Roster
*WWE Champion*- Randy Orton
*WWE United States Champion*- Chris Jericho
*World Tag Team Champions*- Montel Vontavious Porter and Elijah Burke
*WWE Women's Champion*- Mickie James
John Cena
Triple H
Shawn Michaels
Jeff Hardy
John "Bradshaw" Layfield
CM Punk
William Regal
Hornswoggle
Cody Rhodes
Ted DiBiase
Kofi Kingston
Shad Gaspard
JTG
The Great Khali
Big Daddy V
The Boogeyman
Brian Kendrick
D.H. Smith
David Taylor
Lance Cade
Trevor Murdoch
Ron Simmons
Sho Funaki
Matt Striker
Mike Knox
Charlie Haas
Beth Phoenix
Melina Perez
Candice Michelle
Maria Kinnelis
Kelly Kelly
Layla El
Jillian Hall
Eve Torres
Lillian Garcia

Smackdown Roster
*World Heavyweight Champion*- Edge
*WWE Intercontinental Champion*- Matt Hardy
*WWE Tag Team Champions*- John Morrison and The Miz
*WWE Women's Champion*- Mickie James
The Undertaker
Batista
Rey Mysterio
The Big Show
Kane
Mark Henry
Vladimir Kozlov
Zack Ryder
Curt Hawkins
Jack Swagger
Ezekiel Jackson
Drew McIntyre
Gregory Helms
Jim Duggan
D-Lo Brown
Colt Cobana
Tony Atlas
Deuce / Sim Snuka
Domino
Jimmy Wang-Yang
Shannon Moore
Robbie McAllister
Rory McAllister
Kenny Dykstra
Victoria
Michelle McCool
Ashley Massaro
Natalya Neidhart
Cherry
Maryse Ouellet
Tiffany
Alicia Fox
Brie Bella
Nikki Bella

ECW Roster
*ECW World Champion*- Mr. Kennedy
Umaga
Chavo Guerrero
Shelton Benjamin
Tommy Dreamer
Carlito Colon
Primo Colon
Finlay
Stevie Richards
R-Truth
Paul Burchill
Kevin Thorn
Paul London
Gene Snitsky
Jamie Noble
Nunzio
Johnny Jeter
Katie Lea Burchill​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> WWE Draft (2008)
> 
> Raw Roster
> *WWE Champion*- Randy Orton
> *WWE United States Champion*- Chris Jericho
> *World Tag Team Champions*- Montel Vontavious Porter and Elijah Burke
> *WWE Women's Champion*- Mickie James
> John Cena
> Triple H
> Shawn Michaels
> Jeff Hardy
> John "Bradshaw" Layfield
> CM Punk
> William Regal
> Hornswoggle
> Cody Rhodes
> Ted DiBiase
> Kofi Kingston
> Shad Gaspard
> JTG
> The Great Khali
> Big Daddy V
> The Boogeyman
> Brian Kendrick
> D.H. Smith
> David Taylor
> Lance Cade
> Trevor Murdoch
> Ron Simmons
> Sho Funaki
> Matt Striker
> Mike Knox
> Charlie Haas
> Beth Phoenix
> Melina Perez
> Candice Michelle
> Maria Kinnelis
> Kelly Kelly
> Layla El
> Jillian Hall
> Eve Torres
> Lillian Garcia
> 
> Smackdown Roster
> *World Heavyweight Champion*- Edge
> *WWE Intercontinental Champion*- Matt Hardy
> *WWE Tag Team Champions*- John Morrison and The Miz
> *WWE Women's Champion*- Mickie James
> The Undertaker
> Batista
> Rey Mysterio
> The Big Show
> Kane
> Mark Henry
> Vladimir Kozlov
> Zack Ryder
> Curt Hawkins
> Jack Swagger
> Ezekiel Jackson
> Drew McIntyre
> Gregory Helms
> Jim Duggan
> D-Lo Brown
> Colt Cobana
> Tony Atlas
> Deuce / Sim Snuka
> Domino
> Jimmy Wang-Yang
> Shannon Moore
> Robbie McAllister
> Rory McAllister
> Kenny Dykstra
> Victoria
> Michelle McCool
> Ashley Massaro
> Natalya Neidhart
> Cherry
> Maryse Ouellet
> Tiffany
> Alicia Fox
> Brie Bella
> Nikki Bella
> 
> ECW Roster
> *ECW World Champion*- Mr. Kennedy
> Umaga
> Chavo Guerrero
> Shelton Benjamin
> Tommy Dreamer
> Carlito Colon
> Primo Colon
> Finlay
> Stevie Richards
> R-Truth
> Paul Burchill
> Kevin Thorn
> Paul London
> Gene Snitsky
> Jamie Noble
> Nunzio
> Johnny Jeter
> Katie Lea Burchill​


Vengeance (2008)

Tagline: _Just When You Think It's All Over..._

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge (c) def. Batista, Kane, and Mark Henry*
[Fatal-4-Way]
- Henry returned after the One Night Stand pay-per-view, and told Edge and Vickie Guerrero he's quitting because he doesn't need the money anymore and he actually never liked a second being associated with the two. He also asserted that he deserved a title shot for all the "good things" he did.

7. WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) fought The Great Khali (w/ Ranjin Singh) to a no contest*
- Randy Orton makes a surprise return from a kayfabe injury from One Night Stand, and attacks Cena with a vicious RKO and a punt. Then, he stands tall with the WWE Title over a downed Cena.

6. WWE Women's Championship
*Mickie James (c) def. Victoria*

5. WWE United States Championship
*Jeff Hardy def. Chris Jericho (c)* 

4. *Cody Rhodes def. Hardcore Holly*
- Ted DiBiase interferes to help Rhodes win. This signifies the start of their alliance.

3. *Shawn Michaels def. William Regal*
- The feud started when Michaels called Regal with several insults (i.e. "a clueless twat") during commentary on Raw. Regal, later that night, called out Michaels and demanded him to apologize which the latter hard-headedly added more insults. Instead of punishing Michaels, Regal decided to take matter on his own to show that he is not a "sissy" General Manager. 

2. World Tag Team Championship
*D.H. Smith and David Taylor def. Montel Vontavious Porter and Elijah Burke (c)*
[Tag Team Match]

1. ECW World Championship
*Mr. Kennedy (c) def. CM Punk (w/ Maria Kinnelis)*

DARK MATCH: *Rey Mysterio def. Drew McIntyre*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Vengeance (2008)
> 
> Tagline: _Just When You Think It's All Over..._
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge (c) def. Batista, Kane, and Mark Henry*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> - Henry returned after the One Night Stand pay-per-view, and told Edge and Vickie Guerrero he's quitting because he doesn't need the money anymore and he actually never liked a second being associated with the two. He also asserted that he deserved a title shot for all the "good things" he did.
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) fought The Great Khali (w/ Ranjin Singh) to a no contest*
> - Randy Orton makes a surprise return from a kayfabe injury from One Night Stand, and attacks Cena with a vicious RKO and a punt. Then, he stands tall with the WWE Title over a downed Cena.
> 
> 6. WWE Women's Championship
> *Mickie James (c) def. Victoria*
> 
> 5. WWE United States Championship
> *Jeff Hardy def. Chris Jericho (c)*
> 
> 4. *Cody Rhodes def. Hardcore Holly*
> - Ted DiBiase interferes to help Rhodes win. This signifies the start of their alliance.
> 
> 3. *Shawn Michaels def. William Regal*
> - The feud started when Michaels called Regal with several insults (i.e. "a clueless twat") during commentary on Raw. Regal, later that night, called out Michaels and demanded him to apologize which the latter hard-headedly added more insults. Instead of punishing Michaels, Regal decided to take matter on his own to show that he is not a "sissy" General Manager.
> 
> 2. World Tag Team Championship
> *D.H. Smith and David Taylor def. Montel Vontavious Porter and Elijah Burke (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. ECW World Championship
> *Mr. Kennedy (c) def. CM Punk (w/ Maria Kinnelis)*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Rey Mysterio def. Drew McIntyre*​


The Great American Bash (2008)

Tagline: _Heroes_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Randy Orton*
[60-Minute Anything Goes Iron Man Match]

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Batista def. Edge (c)*

3. *Chris Jericho def. Shawn Michaels*
- During the Highlight Reel segment on Raw, Jericho called out Michaels, and insulted the latter's career that was full of vices to which it made it difficult for the former to rise to the top. The two brawled but Jericho got the upper-hand and threw Michaels onto the Jeritron 3000. 

2. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Championship
*Jeff Hardy def. Triple H*

1. *Vladimir Kozlov def. The Big Show*

DARK MATCH: *The Colons (Carlito and Primo) def. Finlay and Tommy Dreamer*
[Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> The Great American Bash (2008)
> 
> Tagline: _Heroes_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Randy Orton*
> [60-Minute Anything Goes Iron Man Match]
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Batista def. Edge (c)*
> 
> 3. *Chris Jericho def. Shawn Michaels*
> - During the Highlight Reel segment on Raw, Jericho called out Michaels, and insulted the latter's career that was full of vices to which it made it difficult for the former to rise to the top. The two brawled but Jericho got the upper-hand and threw Michaels onto the Jeritron 3000.
> 
> 2. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Championship
> *Jeff Hardy def. Triple H*
> 
> 1. *Vladimir Kozlov def. The Big Show*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *The Colons (Carlito and Primo) def. Finlay and Tommy Dreamer*
> [Tag Team Match]​


Summerslam (2008)

Tagline: _The Biggest Blockbuster of the Summer_

MAIN EVENT: Grudge Match
*The Undertaker def. Edge*
[Hell in a Cell Match]

6. The Blockbuster Match Everyone Has Been Waiting For - WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Jeff Hardy*

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Batista (c) def. Kane*

4. *Triple H def. Randy Orton*

3. ECW World Championship
*Shelton Benjamin def. Mr. Kennedy (c), Chavo Guerrero, and Finlay*
[Fatal-4-Way]

2. *The Big Show def. Mark Henry via disqualification* 

1. World Tag Team Championship
*The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) (c) def. Cryme Tyme (Shad Gaspard and JTG)*
[Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH: Intercontinental Championship
*Matt Hardy (c) def. Ezekiel Jackson*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Summerslam (2008)
> 
> Tagline: _The Biggest Blockbuster of the Summer_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Grudge Match
> *The Undertaker def. Edge*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> 
> 6. The Blockbuster Match Everyone Has Been Waiting For - WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Jeff Hardy*
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Batista (c) def. Kane*
> 
> 4. *Triple H def. Randy Orton*
> 
> 3. ECW World Championship
> *Shelton Benjamin def. Mr. Kennedy (c), Chavo Guerrero, and Finlay*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> 
> 2. *The Big Show def. Mark Henry via disqualification*
> 
> 1. World Tag Team Championship
> *The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) (c) def. Cryme Tyme (Shad Gaspard and JTG)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: Intercontinental Championship
> *Matt Hardy (c) def. Ezekiel Jackson*​


Unforgiven (2008)

Tagline: _This One's Personal_

MAIN EVENT: Grudge Match
*Shawn Michaels def. Chris Jericho* 
[Unsanctioned Street Fight]

7. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) (w/ Maria Kinnelis) def. John Cena, and Jeff Hardy*
[Triple Threat Match]
- During the match, Punk used Maria as a shield from Hardy's Swanton Bomb, which kayfabe injured Maria.
- The night after Summerslam, Punk cashed in his MITB briefcase on Cena while the latter got passed out from Khali's Vise Grip. 

6. WWE Women's Championship
*Victoria (c) def. Natalya Neidhart*

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Batista (c) def. Kane, and Rey Mysterio*
[Triple Threat Match]
- The week after Summerslam on Smackdown, while Kane was having a match with The Big Show, Mysterio returned from a minor injury (Kane chokeslamming him into the steel steps), and attacked Kane with the help of Big Show. GM Vickie Guerrero then announced a match between Kane and Mysterio later that night to determine Batista's challenger in Unforgiven. The match ended up in a draw where both Kane and Mysterio were unable to get back into the ring before the 10-count, after Mysterio crashed into Kane onto the announce table. 

4. Intercontinental Championship
*Mark Henry (w/ Tony Atlas) def. The Big Show (c)*
- After Henry getting disqualified in Summerslam due to his uncontrollable temper, he sought Atlas as his manager.
- Big Show defeated Matt Hardy on Smackdown to win the IC Title.

3. WWE Tag Team Championship
*John Morrison and The Miz (c) def. No Limit (Jack Swagger and Colt Cabana)*
[Tag Team Match]

2. *John Bradshaw Layfield def. Kofi Kingston*

1. ECW World Championship
*Shelton Benjamin (c) def. Mr. Kennedy*

DARK MATCH: *Chavo Guerrero def. Paul London*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Unforgiven (2008)
> 
> Tagline: _This One's Personal_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Grudge Match
> *Shawn Michaels def. Chris Jericho*
> [Unsanctioned Street Fight]
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) (w/ Maria Kinnelis) def. John Cena, and Jeff Hardy*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - During the match, Punk used Maria as a shield from Hardy's Swanton Bomb, which kayfabe injured Maria.
> - The night after Summerslam, Punk cashed in his MITB briefcase on Cena while the latter got passed out from Khali's Vise Grip.
> 
> 6. WWE Women's Championship
> *Victoria (c) def. Natalya Neidhart*
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Batista (c) def. Kane, and Rey Mysterio*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - The week after Summerslam on Smackdown, while Kane was having a match with The Big Show, Mysterio returned from a minor injury (Kane chokeslamming him into the steel steps), and attacked Kane with the help of Big Show. GM Vickie Guerrero then announced a match between Kane and Mysterio later that night to determine Batista's challenger in Unforgiven. The match ended up in a draw where both Kane and Mysterio were unable to get back into the ring before the 10-count, after Mysterio crashed into Kane onto the announce table.
> 
> 4. Intercontinental Championship
> *Mark Henry (w/ Tony Atlas) def. The Big Show (c)*
> - After Henry getting disqualified in Summerslam due to his uncontrollable temper, he sought Atlas as his manager.
> - Big Show defeated Matt Hardy on Smackdown to win the IC Title.
> 
> 3. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *John Morrison and The Miz (c) def. No Limit (Jack Swagger and Colt Cabana)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. *John Bradshaw Layfield def. Kofi Kingston*
> 
> 1. ECW World Championship
> *Shelton Benjamin (c) def. Mr. Kennedy*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Chavo Guerrero def. Paul London*​


No Mercy (2008)

Tagline: _You Can't Hide What's Inside_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Chris Jericho def. Batista (c)*
- During the match, while the referee was down, Shawn Michaels tried to hit Jericho with a steel chair, but missed and hit Batista instead. Jericho then gave Michaels a Code Breaker and a Lionsault to Batista for the win. 
- Jericho became the #1 Contender for the WHC by becoming surprise competitor for a 20-man over-the-top Battle Royale on Smackdown. He last eliminated Rey Mysterio to earn the spot. 

6. Mask vs. Mask
*Kane def. Rey Mysterio*
[Unmasking Match]
- If Kane gets unmasked, he must leave Smackdown for good.
- Kane was able to unmask Mysterio exposing the former's face in a glimpse before he covers it with a towel, leaving the ring with shame.
- After Unforgiven, Kane has become obsessed on Mysterio's mask which he envies due to the latter's immense popularity to the fans. Kane also began wearing a mask similar to Mysterio but with a red and black color scheme and satanistic design. For weeks, Kane tries to torment Mysterio of his weaknesses hidden in his mask, and the former will be his "savior" by attempting to unmask the latter week after week. 

5. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. John Cena*
- Punk won after the referee mistakenly took Cena's struggling tap as a legitimate tap-out to the former's Anaconda Vice submission hold.
- Subsequent to what happened on Unforgiven, Maria Kinnelis dumped CM Punk for choosing the WWE Title over her, while the former handled took it simply as a joke and cared less of being dumped.

4. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Mark Henry (c) (w/ Tony Atlas) def. The Big Show*
[Steel Cage Match]

3. *Vladimir Kozlov def. The Undertaker*
- Kozlov made an upset victory by reversing Taker's Old School move into a Bodyslam.

2. *Randy Orton def. Kofi Kingston*

1. WWE United States Championship
*John Bradshaw Layfield def. Jeff Hardy (c)*

DARK MATCH: *Mr. Kennedy def. Chavo Guerrero*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> No Mercy (2008)
> 
> Tagline: _You Can't Hide What's Inside_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Chris Jericho def. Batista (c)*
> - During the match, while the referee was down, Shawn Michaels tried to hit Jericho with a steel chair, but missed and hit Batista instead. Jericho then gave Michaels a Code Breaker and a Lionsault to Batista for the win.
> - Jericho became the #1 Contender for the WHC by becoming surprise competitor for a 20-man over-the-top Battle Royale on Smackdown. He last eliminated Rey Mysterio to earn the spot.
> 
> 6. Mask vs. Mask
> *Kane def. Rey Mysterio*
> [Unmasking Match]
> - If Kane gets unmasked, he must leave Smackdown for good.
> - Kane was able to unmask Mysterio exposing the former's face in a glimpse before he covers it with a towel, leaving the ring with shame.
> - After Unforgiven, Kane has become obsessed on Mysterio's mask which he envies due to the latter's immense popularity to the fans. Kane also began wearing a mask similar to Mysterio but with a red and black color scheme and satanistic design. For weeks, Kane tries to torment Mysterio of his weaknesses hidden in his mask, and the former will be his "savior" by attempting to unmask the latter week after week.
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. John Cena*
> - Punk won after the referee mistakenly took Cena's struggling tap as a legitimate tap-out to the former's Anaconda Vice submission hold.
> - Subsequent to what happened on Unforgiven, Maria Kinnelis dumped CM Punk for choosing the WWE Title over her, while the former handled took it simply as a joke and cared less of being dumped.
> 
> 4. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Mark Henry (c) (w/ Tony Atlas) def. The Big Show*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> 
> 3. *Vladimir Kozlov def. The Undertaker*
> - Kozlov made an upset victory by reversing Taker's Old School move into a Bodyslam.
> 
> 2. *Randy Orton def. Kofi Kingston*
> 
> 1. WWE United States Championship
> *John Bradshaw Layfield def. Jeff Hardy (c)*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Mr. Kennedy def. Chavo Guerrero*​


Cyber Sunday (2008)

Tagline: _The Fight Goes On... To Your Computer!_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Chris Jericho (c) def. Shawn Michaels*
[3 Stages of Hell Match: Submission Match -> Falls Count Anywhere Match -> Ladder Match]
- The top 3 matches with the highest votes gets stipulated: *Ladder Match*, *Falls Count Anywhere Match*, *Submission Match*, First Blood Match, Strap Match, Tables Match, Lumberjack Match, Singles Match
- Submission Match- Michaels wins
- Falls Count Anywhere Match- Jericho wins
- Ladder Match- Jericho wins
- After the match, Jericho will officially remain on the Smackdown brand.

5. WWE Championship
*John Cena def. CM Punk (c)*
[Special Guest Referee: "Stone Cold" Steve Austin] 
- Referee for the match: *Steve Austin*, Jeff Hardy, Maria Kinnelis
- At first, the match ended to a draw after Cena and Punk tried to pin each other. As Punk was celebrating, Austin felt unsatisfied and re-started the match, where Cena immediately give him an FU for the pin. 

4. *The Undertaker def. John Morrison and The Miz*
[2-on-1 Handicap Casket Match]
- Opponent for Taker: *Morrison and Miz*, Vladmir Kozlov, Matt Hardy 
- Taker issued a casket match to serve as a "sacrifice" to substitute Vickie Guerrero. This match marks the end of Taker and Vickie's 7-month feud. 

3. *Rey Mysterio def. Kane*
["I Quit" Match]
- Stipulation: *"I Quit" Match*, No Holds Barred Match, 2-out-of-3 Falls Match
- After the match, Mysterio removed and ripped off Kane's mask, as a sign to end this madness.

2. ECW World Championship
*Shelton Benjamin (c) def. Umaga*
- Opponent for Benjamin: *Umaga*, Finlay, Chavo Guerrero
- Benjamin gives Umaga a Samoan Drop for the pin, after using the exposed turnbuckle.
- Umaga returned as a tweener on October of the same year, after staying in rehab for 6 months.
- From this match onwards, Umaga is considered as a monster babyface.

1. *Batista and The Big Show def. Randy Orton and John Bradshaw Layfield*
[Tag Team Match]
- Tag team match of the night: *Batista and The Big Show vs. Randy Orton and John Bradhsaw Layfield*, Cryme-Tyme (Shad Gaspard and JTG) vs. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) for the World Tag Team Championship, The Colons (Carlito and Primo) vs. Mr. Kennedy and Tommy Dreamer 

DARK MATCH: *The Great Khali (w/ Ranjin Singh) def. Kofi Kingston*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Cyber Sunday (2008)
> 
> Tagline: _The Fight Goes On... To Your Computer!_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Chris Jericho (c) def. Shawn Michaels*
> [3 Stages of Hell Match: Submission Match -> Falls Count Anywhere Match -> Ladder Match]
> - The top 3 matches with the highest votes gets stipulated: *Ladder Match*, *Falls Count Anywhere Match*, *Submission Match*, First Blood Match, Strap Match, Tables Match, Lumberjack Match, Singles Match
> - Submission Match- Michaels wins
> - Falls Count Anywhere Match- Jericho wins
> - Ladder Match- Jericho wins
> - After the match, Jericho will officially remain on the Smackdown brand.
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *John Cena def. CM Punk (c)*
> [Special Guest Referee: "Stone Cold" Steve Austin]
> - Referee for the match: *Steve Austin*, Jeff Hardy, Maria Kinnelis
> - At first, the match ended to a draw after Cena and Punk tried to pin each other. As Punk was celebrating, Austin felt unsatisfied and re-started the match, where Cena immediately give him an FU for the pin.
> 
> 4. *The Undertaker def. John Morrison and The Miz*
> [2-on-1 Handicap Casket Match]
> - Opponent for Taker: *Morrison and Miz*, Vladmir Kozlov, Matt Hardy
> - Taker issued a casket match to serve as a "sacrifice" to substitute Vickie Guerrero. This match marks the end of Taker and Vickie's 7-month feud.
> 
> 3. *Rey Mysterio def. Kane*
> ["I Quit" Match]
> - Stipulation: *"I Quit" Match*, No Holds Barred Match, 2-out-of-3 Falls Match
> - After the match, Mysterio removed and ripped off Kane's mask, as a sign to end this madness.
> 
> 2. ECW World Championship
> *Shelton Benjamin (c) def. Umaga*
> - Opponent for Benjamin: *Umaga*, Finlay, Chavo Guerrero
> - Benjamin gives Umaga a Samoan Drop for the pin, after using the exposed turnbuckle.
> - Umaga returned as a tweener on October of the same year, after staying in rehab for 6 months.
> - From this match onwards, Umaga is considered as a monster babyface.
> 
> 1. *Batista and The Big Show def. Randy Orton and John Bradshaw Layfield*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - Tag team match of the night: *Batista and The Big Show vs. Randy Orton and John Bradhsaw Layfield*, Cryme-Tyme (Shad Gaspard and JTG) vs. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) for the World Tag Team Championship, The Colons (Carlito and Primo) vs. Mr. Kennedy and Tommy Dreamer
> 
> DARK MATCH: *The Great Khali (w/ Ranjin Singh) def. Kofi Kingston*​


Survivor Series (2008)

Tagline: _Spoilin' for a Fight_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk def. John Cena (c), Jeff Hardy, John Bradshaw Layfield, The Great Khali, and Montel Vontavious Porter*
[Elimination Chamber Match]
- Entrance by order: Cena, JBL, MVP, Punk, Hardy, Khali
- Elimination by order: MVP, JBL, Khali, Cena, Hardy
- Punk won by hitting Hardy with a steel chair to the skull.
- MVP returned from hiatus as a tweener, and defeated Kofi Kingston to earn a spot in the match.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Chris Jericho (c) def. The Undertaker*
- Jericho won by reversing the Tombstone Piledriver with a Small Package.

4. WWE Women's Championship
*Beth Phoenix def. Victoria (c), Melina Perez, and Katie Lea Burchill*
[Fatal-4-Way]

3. *Team ECW (Mr. Kennedy, Chavo Guerrero, Umaga, Shelton Benjamin, and Tommy Dreamer) def. Team Smackdown (Batista, Rey Mysterio, The Big Show, Matt Hardy, and Vladimir Kozlov)*
[5-on-5 Elimination Tag Team Match]
- Elimination by order: Hardy, Dreamer, Benjamin, Mysterio, Guerrero, Kozlov, Batista, Kennedy, Big Show
- At the latter part of the match, Benjamin went back to the ring and attacked Big Show to help his team win.

2. *Randy Orton def. Shawn Michaels* 

1. World Tag Team Championship
*Cryme-Tyme (Shad Gaspard and JTG) (c) def. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase)*
[Street Fight]

DARK MATCH: *Kane def. Ezekiel Jackson*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Survivor Series (2008)
> 
> Tagline: _Spoilin' for a Fight_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk def. John Cena (c), Jeff Hardy, John Bradshaw Layfield, The Great Khali, and Montel Vontavious Porter*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> - Entrance by order: Cena, JBL, MVP, Punk, Hardy, Khali
> - Elimination by order: MVP, JBL, Khali, Cena, Hardy
> - Punk won by hitting Hardy with a steel chair to the skull.
> - MVP returned from hiatus as a tweener, and defeated Kofi Kingston to earn a spot in the match.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Chris Jericho (c) def. The Undertaker*
> - Jericho won by reversing the Tombstone Piledriver with a Small Package.
> 
> 4. WWE Women's Championship
> *Beth Phoenix def. Victoria (c), Melina Perez, and Katie Lea Burchill*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> 
> 3. *Team ECW (Mr. Kennedy, Chavo Guerrero, Umaga, Shelton Benjamin, and Tommy Dreamer) def. Team Smackdown (Batista, Rey Mysterio, The Big Show, Matt Hardy, and Vladimir Kozlov)*
> [5-on-5 Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - Elimination by order: Hardy, Dreamer, Benjamin, Mysterio, Guerrero, Kozlov, Batista, Kennedy, Big Show
> - At the latter part of the match, Benjamin went back to the ring and attacked Big Show to help his team win.
> 
> 2. *Randy Orton def. Shawn Michaels*
> 
> 1. World Tag Team Championship
> *Cryme-Tyme (Shad Gaspard and JTG) (c) def. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase)*
> [Street Fight]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Kane def. Ezekiel Jackson*​


Armageddon (2008)

Tagline: _It's High Time!_

7. WWE Championship
*Jeff Hardy def. CM Punk (c)*
[Extreme Rules Match]

6. World Heavyweight Championship
*Chris Jericho (c) def. The Undertaker, and The Big Show*
[Triple Threat Match]
- Jericho wins after giving Taker a swift kicked to the head, and pins a downed Big Show (who just received a Tombstone Piledriver.

5. *Shawn Michaels def. Cody Rhodes (w/ Ted DiBiase)*
- After the match, Randy Orton comes out to give Michaels a beatdown, with the help of the Legacy. This is the first time Orton and Legacy are seen together. At the end, Orton gives Michaels a vicious punt to the head, where the latter kayfabe suffered a concussion.

4. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Championship
*John Bradshaw Layfield def. John Cena* 

3. WWE Tag Team Championship
*Batista and Rey Mysterio def. John Morrison and The Miz (c)*
[Tag Team Match]

2. *Vladimir Kozlov def. Mr. Kennedy*

1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Mark Henry (c) (w/ Tony Atlas) def. Montel Vontavious Porter*
- MVP officially turned babyface once he moved onto Smackdown, where he dissed Henry and Atlas. On the other hand, Matt Hardy was sent to Raw.

DARK MATCH: ECW World Championship
*Umaga (c) def. Paul Burchill (w/ Katie Lea Burchill)*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Armageddon (2008)
> 
> Tagline: _It's High Time!_
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *Jeff Hardy def. CM Punk (c)*
> [Extreme Rules Match]
> 
> 6. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Chris Jericho (c) def. The Undertaker, and The Big Show*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - Jericho wins after giving Taker a swift kicked to the head, and pins a downed Big Show (who just received a Tombstone Piledriver.
> 
> 5. *Shawn Michaels def. Cody Rhodes (w/ Ted DiBiase)*
> - After the match, Randy Orton comes out to give Michaels a beatdown, with the help of the Legacy. This is the first time Orton and Legacy are seen together. At the end, Orton gives Michaels a vicious punt to the head, where the latter kayfabe suffered a concussion.
> 
> 4. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Championship
> *John Bradshaw Layfield def. John Cena*
> 
> 3. WWE Tag Team Championship
> *Batista and Rey Mysterio def. John Morrison and The Miz (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. *Vladimir Kozlov def. Mr. Kennedy*
> 
> 1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Mark Henry (c) (w/ Tony Atlas) def. Montel Vontavious Porter*
> - MVP officially turned babyface once he moved onto Smackdown, where he dissed Henry and Atlas. On the other hand, Matt Hardy was sent to Raw.
> 
> DARK MATCH: ECW World Championship
> *Umaga (c) def. Paul Burchill (w/ Katie Lea Burchill)*​


Royal Rumble (2009)

Tagline: _It's Me Against the World_

5. 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
*Winner: Randy Orton by last eliminating John Cena*
- Final six: Orton, Cena, Hunter, Rhodes, DiBiase, and Edge
- Edge makes a surprise return as Entrant #2 since getting injured last Summerslam. He and Hunter start off the match. 

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Rey Mysterio def. Chris Jericho (c)*

3. *The Undertaker def. The Big Show via disqualification*
- During the match, Big Show officially turned heel by losing by choking the referee, and by giving Taker a Chokeslam on the steel steps. 

2. WWE Women's Championship
*Beth Phoenix (c) def. Michelle McCool*

1. WWE Championship
*Jeff Hardy (c) def. John Bradshaw Layfield*

DARK MATCH: *R-Truth def. Shelton Benjamin* ​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Royal Rumble (2009)
> 
> Tagline: _It's Me Against the World_
> 
> 5. 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
> *Winner: Randy Orton by last eliminating John Cena*
> - Final six: Orton, Cena, Hunter, Rhodes, DiBiase, and Edge
> - Edge makes a surprise return as Entrant #2 since getting injured last Summerslam. He and Hunter start off the match.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Rey Mysterio def. Chris Jericho (c)*
> 
> 3. *The Undertaker def. The Big Show via disqualification*
> - During the match, Big Show officially turned heel by losing by choking the referee, and by giving Taker a Chokeslam on the steel steps.
> 
> 2. WWE Women's Championship
> *Beth Phoenix (c) def. Michelle McCool*
> 
> 1. WWE Championship
> *Jeff Hardy (c) def. John Bradshaw Layfield*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *R-Truth def. Shelton Benjamin* ​


No Way Out (2009)

Tagline: _See You On the Other Side_

7. WWE Championship
*Triple H def. Jeff Hardy (c), and Randy Orton (w/ Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase)*
[Triple Threat Match]
- After Royal Rumble, Orton decides to have his World Title match earlier on No Way Out to make sure Hunter won't sabotage his plans.
- After the match, the Legacy gives Hunter a major beatdown. With Orton standing tall over Hunter.

6. *The Undertaker def. The Big Show*
[Last Ride Match]

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Rey Mysterio (c) def. Edge*

4. #1 Contender's Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
*John Cena def. Batista, Chris Jericho, and Vladimir Kozlov*
[Fatal-4-Way]
- Cena becomes a surprise participant after The Miz unexpectedly traded off his spot to become Smackdown General Manager during the pay-per-view.
- Since Cena won, he will be moved from Raw to Smackdown. On the other hand, Batista is traded off to Raw.

3. WWE Women's Championship
*Melina def. Beth Phoenix (c)*

2. *John Cena def. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase)*
[2-on-1 Handicap Match]

1. WWE United States Championship
*Kofi Kingston (c) def. Matt Hardy*

DARK MATCH: *No Limit (Jack Swagger and Colt Cobana) def. The Colons (Carlito and Primo)*
[Tag Team Match] ​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> No Way Out (2009)
> 
> Tagline: _See You On the Other Side_
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *Triple H def. Jeff Hardy (c), and Randy Orton (w/ Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase)*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - After Royal Rumble, Orton decides to have his World Title match earlier on No Way Out to make sure Hunter won't sabotage his plans.
> - After the match, the Legacy gives Hunter a major beatdown. With Orton standing tall over Hunter.
> 
> 6. *The Undertaker def. The Big Show*
> [Last Ride Match]
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Rey Mysterio (c) def. Edge*
> 
> 4. #1 Contender's Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
> *John Cena def. Batista, Chris Jericho, and Vladimir Kozlov*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> - Cena becomes a surprise participant after The Miz unexpectedly traded off his spot to become Smackdown General Manager during the pay-per-view.
> - Since Cena won, he will be moved from Raw to Smackdown. On the other hand, Batista is traded off to Raw.
> 
> 3. WWE Women's Championship
> *Melina def. Beth Phoenix (c)*
> 
> 2. *John Cena def. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase)*
> [2-on-1 Handicap Match]
> 
> 1. WWE United States Championship
> *Kofi Kingston (c) def. Matt Hardy*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *No Limit (Jack Swagger and Colt Cobana) def. The Colons (Carlito and Primo)*
> [Tag Team Match] ​


Wrestlemania XXV

Tagline: _Wrestlemania Goes Gold_

8. WWE Championship
*Randy Orton (w/ Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) def. Triple H (c) (w/ Shane and Stephanie McMahon)*
[No Disqualification Match]

7. *The Undertaker def. Shawn Michaels*

6. 25-Diva Battle Royale to crown Miss Wrestlemania
*Winner: Santino Marella by last eliminating Beth Phoenix and Trish Stratus*

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*John Cena def. Rey Mysterio (c), and Edge*
[Triple Threat Match]

4. ECW World Championship
*Christian def. Chavo Guerrero (c)*

3. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
*Jeff Hardy def. Kane, Matt Hardy, Montel Vontavious Porter, Shelton Benjamin, Kofi Kingston, Umaga, and John Bradshaw Layfield* 
[8-Man Ladder Match]

2. *Batista def. CM Punk*

1. Unified WWE Tag Team Championship
*The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) (c) def. Cryme-Tyme (Shad Gaspard and JTG) (c)*
[Tag Team Match]
- After No Way Out, Jericho and Big Show formed a tag team together after agreeing that the world "owes" them. The following week, they were able to defeat the team of Batista and Mysterio to win the tag titles.

DARK MATCH: 20-Man Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale to Determine the #1 Contender for the ECW World Champion
*Winner: Christian by last eliminating Mark Henry*
- This is Christian's first appearance and match in the WWE, since leaving for TNA in 2005. ​


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania X8*

*WWF & WCW World Title Unification, Losing Cooperation Goes Out of Business*
Goldberg with Shane vs Stone Cold with Vince

*No Holds Barred*
Hulk Hogan vs Triple H

*Hell in a Cell*
The Undertaker vs Sting

*WWF & WCW Battle Royal*
Rest of Rosters

*Singles*
The Rock vs Ric Flair

*Unified WWF & WCW Tag Team Championship*
Lance Storm & Test vs The APA vs Billy & Chuck vs The Hardy Boys

*Tables Match*
Bubba Ray Dudley vs Reverend D-Von

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Christian(c) vs Edge

*Singles*
DDP vs Chris Jericho

*WCW United States & WWF European Championship Unification*
Mr Perfect(c) vs Kurt Angle


*Wrestlemania XIX*

*World Heavyweight Championship vs Career*
Triple H(c) vs Stone Cold Steve Austin

*Icon vs Icon*
Hulk Hogan vs The Rock

*WWE Championship*
Kurt Angle(c) vs Brock Lesnar

*Street Fight*
Mr McMahon vs Eric Bischoff

*Singles*
Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Worlds Greatest Tag Team vs Los Guerreros vs Big Show & A-Train vs Chris Benoit & Rhino

*Interpromotional Match*
Scott Stiener vs The Undertaker

*Womans Championship*
Victoria(c) vs Trish Stratus vs Jazz

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Matt Hardy(c) vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Wrestlemania 29*

_Winners in bold_

*WWE Title*
*CM Punk(c)*w/Paul Heyman vs John Cena vs The Rock

*The Streak vs The Beast*
*Undertaker* vs Brock Lesnar w/Paul Heyman

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs *Dolph Ziggler*(Announces he is cashing in MITB the night after the Rumble)

*United States Title*
Alberto Del Rio(c) vs *Jack Swagger* w/ Zeb Coulter

*NODQ Tornado Tag*
Team Hell No & Ryback vs *The Shield*

*Divas Title*
Kaitlyn(c) vs *AJ Lee* w/Big E Langston

*IC Title*
Chris Jericho(c) vs *Fandango*w/Bitchface(miss that chick)

*Singles Match*
*Mark Henry* vs Sheamus


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Wm 24.

Kennedy wins MITB.

cashes in on Taker same night, loses. Taker impressed, raises Kennedy's hand. Boom new main event face. 

He was turning face anyway with King Regal deal and had history with Taker.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 17
Edge vs Christian

Tazz & APA vs Right to Censor

Y2J vs Benoit vs Kurt Angle II for the IC title

Trish Stratus & Vince Mcmahon vs Stephanie & Mick Foley 

Triple H vs Big Show

Tag Team Tables for the WTT titles
Undertaker & Kane vs Dudley Boyz 

legend Gimmick battle royal

HIAC Match for the WWF Title
Rikishi vs Steve Austin vs The Rock


----------



## NO!

I suppose that's one way of ruining one of the best shows of all time...


----------



## PGSucks

Dark Match
Intercontinental Championship 20-Man Battle Royal:
Chavo Guerrero vs. Tyson Kidd vs. David Hart Smith vs. Chris Masters vs. Jey Uso vs. Jimmy Uso vs. R-Truth vs. Ted DiBiase vs. Tyler Reks vs. William Regal vs. Kofi Kingston (c) vs. Santino Marella vs. Ezekiel Jackson vs. Heath Slater vs. JTG vs. Trent Barreta vs. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Zack Ryder vs. Johnny Curtis vs. The Great Khali 
*Winner: Tyson Kidd by last eliminating Kofi Kingston (12 minutes)*

Opening
The Rock Promo
(NOT AS LONG AS THE ACTUAL ROCK PROMO FROM THIS EVENT)

United States Championship:
Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Sheamus
*Winner: Sheamus (10 minutes)*

Money In The Bank Ladder Match:
Kane vs. Big Show vs. Evan Bourne vs. Jack Swagger vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Christian vs. Wade Barrett vs. Mark Henry
*Winner: Christian (16 minutes)*

Cody Rhodes vs. Rey Mysterio
*Winner: Cody Rhodes (11 minutes)*

World Heavyweight Championship:
Edge (c) vs. Alberto Del Rio
*Winner: Edge (11 minutes)* 

Grudge Match:
John Morrison vs. The Miz
*Winner: John Morrison (9 minutes)*

No Holds Barred:
Undertaker vs. Triple H
*Winner: Undertaker (27 minutes)*

COOL DOWN~!
Trish Stratus and Lita vs. LayCool
*Winner: Trish and Lita (5 minutes)*

WWE Championship:
John Cena vs. Randy Orton (c) vs. CM Punk
*Winner: Orton due to Rock interfering and attacking Cena (19 minutes)*

I didn't make the matches longer because it's WWE, so there are going to be backstage segments. The :rock :austin staredown would still happen though 

Assuming Edge still retires, I'd have Christian cash in his MITB in advance for Extreme Rules, with him going over Del Rio in the main event and getting his moment. As for the WWE title match, I'd still set up Cena vs. Rock at Mania the next year.


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlemania XXVI*

*Tag Team Championship match* (14:00)
Edge & Christian over Chris Jericho & Dolph Ziggler

*Money in the Bank ladder match* (17:00)
Kofi Kingston over Randy Orton vs. Kane vs. Matt Hardy vs. Evan Bourne vs. Jack Swagger vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Cody Rhodes

CM Punk over Rey Mysterio (15:00)

*6-man tag team match* (13:00)
Bret Hart & The Hart Dynasty vs. Vince McMahon, The Miz & John Morrison

*World Heavyweight Championship match* (15:00)
Sheamus over Triple H

*WWE Championship match* (13:31)
John Cena over Batista

*3 on 3 tag team match* (10:00)
Beth Phoenix, Mickie James, & Natalya over Michelle Mccool, Layla, & Gail Kim

*Streak vs. Career* (23:59)
The Undertaker over Shawn Michaels

Something like that.


----------



## Iceman.

Wrestlemania 23

WWE Tag Team Titles TLC Match
Deuce & Domino vs MNM vs London & Kendrick vs The Hardys (c)

US Championship
Chris Benoit (c) vs MVP

MITB Ladder Match
Mr. Kennedy vs Shelton Benjamin vs Carlito vs Umaga vs Gregory Helms vs Kane vs CM Punk vs Finlay

Ric Flair vs Randy Orton

New Breed vs ECW Originals

Battle of The Billionares
King Booker w/Vince McMahon vs Bobby Lashley w/Donald Trump

Triple H vs Edge

WWE Championship
John Cena vs Shawn Michaels

World Heavyweight Championship
Batista vs The Undertaker


----------



## Frakkles

*Wrestlemania 2000*

Val Venis def. The Godfather W/The Godfather's Hoes with a Money Shot.

*WWF Tag Team #1 Contendership Gauntlet*
The Radicalz (Guerrero & Malenko) W/Perry Saturn def. Too Cool, D-Generation X W/Tori, Kai En Tai, The Holly Cousins, The Acolytes, T&A W/Trish Stratus and Head Cheese.

Chris Benoit def. Tazz via Submission with a Crippler Crossface.

*WWF Euro-Continental Championship*
Kurt Angle (c) def. Chris Jericho with a Top-Rope Angle Slam.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*Triangle Ladder Match*
Edge & Christian def. The Dudley Boyz (c) and The Hardy Boyz.

Terri Runnels W/The Fabulous Moolah def. The Kat W/Mae Young after interference from Moolah.

Kane W/Paul Bearer def. The Big Show W/Shane McMahon with a Chokeslam.

*WWF Championship*
The Rock def. Triple H (c) W/The McMahon Family with help from a returning Stone Cold who took out Vince with a chair while Rock took Triple H out with a Rock Bottom and the People's Elbow.

*Summerslam 2000*

Bull Buchanan & Steven Richards def. The Godfather & Val Venis W/The Hoes after a low blow and a Superkick to The Godfather.
*~ If The Godfather & Val Venis lose, they must join the Right To Censor ~*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Tazz def. Rikishi (c) via Submission with the Tazz-Mission.

D-Generation X def. Too Cool with an X-Factor to Scotty.

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
*Hardcore Match*
Steve Blackman def. Shane McMahon (c).

*2 Out Of 3 Falls Match*
Chris Benoit def. Chris Jericho (2-1),

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match*
Edge & Christian (c) def. The Hardy Boyz and The Dudley Boyz.

*Stink-Face Match*
The Kat W/Al Snow def. Terri Runnels W/Perry Saturn.

*No Disqualification Grudge Match*
_Stephanie McMahon is at ringside._
Kurt Angle def. Triple H when Stephanie turned on Triple H and nailed Triple H with a chair.

*WWF Championship*
The Rock (c) def. The Undertaker when Kane returned and nailed The Undertaker with a Chokeslam before being fought off by The Rock who then nailed The Undertaker with the People's Elbow.​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 18
Kane vs Booker T

DDP & RVD vs Christian & William Regal

Hardcore battle royal for the Hardcore title

Kurt Angle vs Edge

HIAC Match
Vince Mcmahon vs Ric Flair

Jazz vs Trish vs Lita Womens Title

Stone Cold & Undertaker vs NWO

HHH vs Hulk Hogan vs Chris Jericho vs The Rock Undisputed Championship


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WM19
Big Show vs Rey Mysterio

Trish vs Jazz vs Victoria Womens Title

Eddie vs Benoit US title

HIAC Match
Undertaker vs The Rock

Kane & RVD vs Chris Jericho & Christian WTT Titles 

Hulk Hogan & Booker T vs HHH & Ric Flair

Stone Cold vs Shawn Michaels WHC Title

Brock Lesnar vs Team Angle Handicap 3 on 1 No Dq for the WWE Title


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Wrestlemania XXV
> 
> Tagline: _Wrestlemania Goes Gold_
> 
> 8. WWE Championship
> *Randy Orton (w/ Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) def. Triple H (c) (w/ Shane and Stephanie McMahon)*
> [No Disqualification Match]
> 
> 7. *The Undertaker def. Shawn Michaels*
> 
> 6. 25-Diva Battle Royale to crown Miss Wrestlemania
> *Winner: Santino Marella by last eliminating Beth Phoenix and Trish Stratus*
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *John Cena def. Rey Mysterio (c), and Edge*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 4. ECW World Championship
> *Christian def. Chavo Guerrero (c)*
> 
> 3. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *Jeff Hardy def. Kane, Matt Hardy, Montel Vontavious Porter, Shelton Benjamin, Kofi Kingston, Umaga, and John Bradshaw Layfield*
> [8-Man Ladder Match]
> 
> 2. *Batista def. CM Punk*
> 
> 1. Unified WWE Tag Team Championship
> *The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) (c) def. Cryme-Tyme (Shad Gaspard and JTG) (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - After No Way Out, Jericho and Big Show formed a tag team together after agreeing that the world "owes" them. The following week, they were able to defeat the team of Batista and Mysterio to win the tag titles.
> 
> DARK MATCH: 20-Man Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale to Determine the #1 Contender for the ECW World Champion
> *Winner: Christian by last eliminating Mark Henry*
> - This is Christian's first appearance and match in the WWE, since leaving for TNA in 2005. ​


WWE Draft (2009)

Raw Roster
*WWE Champion*- Randy Orton
*WWE United States Champion*- Kofi Kingston
*WWE World Tag Team Champions*- The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show)
*WWE Divas Championship*- NEW
Triple H
Batista
Shawn Michaels
CM Punk
Rey Mysterio
Mr. Kennedy
Cody Rhodes
Ted DiBiase
The Miz
Dolph Ziggler
Tyson Kidd
David Hart Smith
Vladimir Kozlov
Shad Gaspard
JTG
The Great Khali
Santino Marella
Evan Bourne
Jim Duggan
Festus
Jamie Noble
Michelle McCool
Kelly Kelly
Maria Kinnelis
Maryse Ouellet
Alicia Fox
Rosa Mendes
Jillian Hall

Smackdown Roster 
*World Heavyweight Champion*- John Cena
*WWE Intercontinental Champion*- Montel Vontavious Porter
*WWE World Tag Team Champions*- The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show)
*WWE Women's Champion*- Melina
The Undertaker
Edge
Jeff Hardy
Kane
Mark Henry
Jack Swagger
John Morrison
Umaga
Shelton Benjamin
R-Truth
Carlito Colon
Primo Colon
Drew McIntyre
Ezekiel Jackson
Chris Masters
Jimmy Wang-Yang
Kung Funaki
Mike Knox
Beth Phoenix
Mickie James
Gail Kim
Natalya Neidhart
Eve Torres
Layla El

ECW Roster
*ECW World Championship*- Christian
Matt Hardy
Sheamus
William Regal
Goldust
Tommy Dreamer
Chavo Guerrero
Finlay
Paul Burchill
The Hurricane
Zack Ryder
Kizarny
Abraham Washington
Tyler Reks
Yoshi Tatsu
Charlie Haas
Katie Lea Burchill​


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania XXVII*

*WWE Championship with The Rock as Guest Referee*
Randy Orton(c) vs John Cena

*Streak*
The Undertaker vs Wade Barrett with Nexus

*TLC Career vs Career for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs Christian

*Celebrity Match*
Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Vickie Guerrero
vs
John Morrison, The Situation, Snooki

*Divas Championship*
Laycool(c) vs Beth Phoenix

*Stone Cold as Guest Referee*
Jerry Lawler vs The Miz with Michael Cole

*Unified Tag Team Championship*
Big Show & Kane(c) vs Heath Slater & Justin Gabreil

*S.E.S Leadership On the Line*
C.M Punk vs Luke Gallows

*Champion vs Champion*
Daniel Bryan vs Cody Rhodes

*I Quit Match*
Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> WWE Draft (2009)
> 
> Raw Roster
> *WWE Champion*- Randy Orton
> *WWE United States Champion*- Kofi Kingston
> *WWE World Tag Team Champions*- The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show)
> *WWE Divas Championship*- NEW
> Triple H
> Batista
> Shawn Michaels
> CM Punk
> Rey Mysterio
> Mr. Kennedy
> Cody Rhodes
> Ted DiBiase
> The Miz
> Dolph Ziggler
> Tyson Kidd
> David Hart Smith
> Vladimir Kozlov
> Shad Gaspard
> JTG
> The Great Khali
> Santino Marella
> Evan Bourne
> Jim Duggan
> Festus
> Jamie Noble
> Michelle McCool
> Kelly Kelly
> Maria Kinnelis
> Maryse Ouellet
> Alicia Fox
> Rosa Mendes
> Jillian Hall
> 
> Smackdown Roster
> *World Heavyweight Champion*- John Cena
> *WWE Intercontinental Champion*- Montel Vontavious Porter
> *WWE World Tag Team Champions*- The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show)
> *WWE Women's Champion*- Melina
> The Undertaker
> Edge
> Jeff Hardy
> Kane
> Mark Henry
> Jack Swagger
> John Morrison
> Umaga
> Shelton Benjamin
> R-Truth
> Carlito Colon
> Primo Colon
> Drew McIntyre
> Ezekiel Jackson
> Chris Masters
> Jimmy Wang-Yang
> Kung Funaki
> Mike Knox
> Beth Phoenix
> Mickie James
> Gail Kim
> Natalya Neidhart
> Eve Torres
> Layla El
> 
> ECW Roster
> *ECW World Championship*- Christian
> Matt Hardy
> Sheamus
> William Regal
> Goldust
> Tommy Dreamer
> Chavo Guerrero
> Finlay
> Paul Burchill
> The Hurricane
> Zack Ryder
> Kizarny
> Abraham Washington
> Tyler Reks
> Yoshi Tatsu
> Charlie Haas
> Katie Lea Burchill​


Backlash (2009)

Tagline: _Desperate Times Need Desperate Measures_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge def. John Cena (c)*
[Last Man Standing Match]
- Mark Henry interferes the match, and throws Cena into a spotlight.

6. WWE Championship
*Randy Orton (c) def. Triple H*
- If Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase interfered, Orton will have to surrender the WWE Title to Hunter.

5. WWE Divas Championship
*Michelle McCool def. Maria Kinnelis*
- McCool becomes the first ever Divas Champion.

4. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
*Matt Hardy def. Jeff Hardy*

3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) def. The Colons (Carlito and Primo), and The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase*
[3-Way Tag Team Match]
- The Colons turn face once they were drafted on Smackdown, and humiliated Mark Henry and Tony Atlas.

2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Montel Vontavious Porter (c) def. Jack Swagger*

1. *CM Punk def. Rey Mysterio*

DARK MATCH: *William Regal and Paul Burchill (w/ Katie Lea Burchill) def. Christian and Tommy Dreamer*
[Tag Team Match]​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WM 20
F4W Tag match for the WTT Titles

*JBL* vs Farooq 

*Victoria* vs Molly Holly Hair vs Hair

*Christian & Lita* vs Y2J & Trish Stratus

Hardcore Match
*Orton* vs Mick Foley (from backlash)

*John Cena* vs Brock Lesnar

Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle vs Big Show vs *Rey Mysterio* WWE Title

*HHH* vs Shawn Michaels

F4W Tag match for the WWE Tag Team Titles

HIAC Match
*Undertaker* vs Kane

Goldberg(c) vs *Chris Benoit* WHC Championship


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Backlash (2009)
> 
> Tagline: _Desperate Times Need Desperate Measures_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge def. John Cena (c)*
> [Last Man Standing Match]
> - Mark Henry interferes the match, and throws Cena into a spotlight.
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) def. Triple H*
> - If Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase interfered, Orton will have to surrender the WWE Title to Hunter.
> 
> 5. WWE Divas Championship
> *Michelle McCool def. Maria Kinnelis*
> - McCool becomes the first ever Divas Champion.
> 
> 4. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *Matt Hardy def. Jeff Hardy*
> 
> 3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) def. The Colons (Carlito and Primo), and The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase*
> [3-Way Tag Team Match]
> - The Colons turn face once they were drafted on Smackdown, and humiliated Mark Henry and Tony Atlas.
> 
> 2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Montel Vontavious Porter (c) def. Jack Swagger*
> 
> 1. *CM Punk def. Rey Mysterio*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *William Regal and Paul Burchill (w/ Katie Lea Burchill) def. Christian and Tommy Dreamer*
> [Tag Team Match]​


Judgment Day (2009)

Tagline: _The Hunter Becomes the Hunted_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Randy Orton (c) (w/ Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) def. Triple H*
[Hell in a Cell Match]

6. *John Cena def. Mark Henry (w/ Tony Atlas)*

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge (c) def. Umaga* 

4. *Rey Mysterio def. CM Punk*
- Punk and Mysterio entered into a more personal feud after the former tried to insult the latter's real-life family issues.

3. *Mr. Kennedy def. The Miz*

2. ECW World Championship
*William Regal def. Christian (c)*

1. *Jeff Hardy def. Kane*
- Matt Hardy, who has the Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase in possession, attacks Jeff after the match.

DARK MATCH: WWE United States Championship
*Vladimir Kozlov def. Kofi Kingston (c)*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Judgment Day (2009)
> 
> Tagline: _The Hunter Becomes the Hunted_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) (w/ Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) def. Triple H*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> 
> 6. *John Cena def. Mark Henry (w/ Tony Atlas)*
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge (c) def. Umaga*
> 
> 4. *Rey Mysterio def. CM Punk*
> - Punk and Mysterio entered into a more personal feud after the former tried to insult the latter's real-life family issues.
> 
> 3. *Mr. Kennedy def. The Miz*
> 
> 2. ECW World Championship
> *William Regal def. Christian (c)*
> 
> 1. *Jeff Hardy def. Kane*
> - Matt Hardy, who has the Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase in possession, attacks Jeff after the match.
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE United States Championship
> *Vladimir Kozlov def. Kofi Kingston (c)*​


King of the Ring (2009)

Tagline: _An Event Fit For a King_

MAIN EVENT: King of the Ring Final Match
*Christian def. CM Punk* 
- The winner will receive a World Title match on Summerslam, depending on the brand.

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Jeff Hardy def. Edge (c)*
- Hardy cashes in his MITB briefcase, and wins the World Title.

6. World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge (c) def. John Cena, and Mark Henry (w/ Tony Atlas)*
[Triple Threat No Disqualification Match]
- Cena and Henry's feud coincided with the World Title picture, after Cena demanded a rematch with Edge to Smackdown GM Vickie Guerrero. The match was turned into No DQ to also make sure Edge would not slip his way out cheating to win again. It is because, at this point, Edge and Guerrero were already divorced.

5. WWE Women's Championship
*Natalya Neidhart def. Melina (c)*

4. *D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) and Batista def. The Legacy (Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, and Ted DiBiase)*
[6-Man Tag Team Match]
- D-X reunites for the first time since 2007, when Michaels came to rescue Hunter who has heavily beaten down by Legacy. The following week, Legacy tried to ambush D-X while performing their entrance, but Batista also returned a drove Legacy away. 

3. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
*Jeff Hardy def. Matt Hardy*
[Ladder Match]

2. King of the Ring Semi-Final Match
*CM Punk def. John Morrison*

1. King of the Ring Semi-Final Match
*Christian def. Chris Jericho (w/ The Big Show) via disqualification*

DARK MATCH: *Goldust def. Chavo Guerrero*​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 21
Rey Mysterio & Big Show vs The Bashams WWE Tag Team Championship

6 Man Money in the Bank Ladder Match

Shawn Michaels vs Ric Flair

Trish Stratus vs Christy Hemme w/ Lita Womens Championship

Olympic Hero vs The Streak
Undertaker vs Kurt Angle

John Cena vs Chris Benoit WHC Title

HIAC Match
Triple H vs Randy Orton

Batista vs Eddie Guerrero WWE Title


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> King of the Ring (2009)
> 
> Tagline: _An Event Fit For a King_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: King of the Ring Final Match
> *Christian def. CM Punk*
> - The winner will receive a World Title match on Summerslam, depending on the brand.
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Jeff Hardy def. Edge (c)*
> - Hardy cashes in his MITB briefcase, and wins the World Title.
> 
> 6. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge (c) def. John Cena, and Mark Henry (w/ Tony Atlas)*
> [Triple Threat No Disqualification Match]
> - Cena and Henry's feud coincided with the World Title picture, after Cena demanded a rematch with Edge to Smackdown GM Vickie Guerrero. The match was turned into No DQ to also make sure Edge would not slip his way out cheating to win again. It is because, at this point, Edge and Guerrero were already divorced.
> 
> 5. WWE Women's Championship
> *Natalya Neidhart def. Melina (c)*
> 
> 4. *D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) and Batista def. The Legacy (Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, and Ted DiBiase)*
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]
> - D-X reunites for the first time since 2007, when Michaels came to rescue Hunter who has heavily beaten down by Legacy. The following week, Legacy tried to ambush D-X while performing their entrance, but Batista also returned a drove Legacy away.
> 
> 3. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *Jeff Hardy def. Matt Hardy*
> [Ladder Match]
> 
> 2. King of the Ring Semi-Final Match
> *CM Punk def. John Morrison*
> 
> 1. King of the Ring Semi-Final Match
> *Christian def. Chris Jericho (w/ The Big Show) via disqualification*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Goldust def. Chavo Guerrero*​


The Great American Bash (2009)

Tagline: _Livin' the Dream_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge def. Jeff Hardy (c)*
- Matt Hardy interferes the match by giving Jeff a Twist of Fate, allowing Edge to deliver a thunderous Spear and win back the World title.

7. WWE Championship
*Randy Orton (c) def. Batista via disqualification*

6. *The Miz def. Mr. Kennedy* 
["I Quit" Match]
- This is Kennedy's last match in the WWE.

5. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE World Tag Team Championship
*D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) def. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase)*
[Tag Team Match]

4. WWE United States Championship
*CM Punk def. Vladimir Kozlov (c), and Rey Mysterio*
[Triple Threat Match]

3. *Beth Phoenix def. Gail Kim*
- This is Kim's in-ring return since leaving WWE for TNA in 2004. 

2. *Matt Hardy def. Finlay*

1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) (c) def. John Morrison and R-Truth*
[Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH: *Evan Bourne def. Dolph Ziggler*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> The Great American Bash (2009)
> 
> Tagline: _Livin' the Dream_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge def. Jeff Hardy (c)*
> - Matt Hardy interferes the match by giving Jeff a Twist of Fate, allowing Edge to deliver a thunderous Spear and win back the World title.
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) def. Batista via disqualification*
> 
> 6. *The Miz def. Mr. Kennedy*
> ["I Quit" Match]
> - This is Kennedy's last match in the WWE.
> 
> 5. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) def. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 4. WWE United States Championship
> *CM Punk def. Vladimir Kozlov (c), and Rey Mysterio*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 3. *Beth Phoenix def. Gail Kim*
> - This is Kim's in-ring return since leaving WWE for TNA in 2004.
> 
> 2. *Matt Hardy def. Finlay*
> 
> 1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) (c) def. John Morrison and R-Truth*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Evan Bourne def. Dolph Ziggler*​


Summerslam (2009)

Tagline: _The Biggest Event of the Summer_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Jeff Hardy def. Edge (c)*
[Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match]
- Edge injures his ribs during the match after falling from a ladder into another ladder, and is out of action for at least 4 months.

7. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) def. The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) (c)*
[Tag Team Match]

6. 15-Diva Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale
*Winner: Gail Kim by last eliminating Beth Phoenix and Alicia Fox*
- The winner will become the #1 Contender for either the WWE Women's Title or Divas Title.

5. WWE Championship
*Batista def. Randy Orton (c) (w/ Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase)*
[Steel Cage Match]

4. *The Undertaker def. Kane*
[Casket Match]
- After the match, Taker set the casket on fire.
- This is Taker's first match since facing Michaels in Wrestlemania.

3. WWE United States Championship
*Rey Mysterio def. CM Punk (c)*
[Best 2-out-of-3 Falls Match]
- 1st Fall: Punk; 2nd Fall: Mysterio; 3rd Fall: Mysterio

2. *The Miz def. Kofi Kingston*

1. ECW World Championship
*Matt Hardy def. William Regal (c) (w/ Paul and Katie Lea Burchill), and Christian*
[Triple Threat Match]

DARK MATCH: WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Jack Swagger (c) def. Ezekiel Jackson*​


----------



## BackBone2

*SummerSlam (2011)*

*Triple threat match for the vacant WWE Championship*
John Cena vs. CM Punk vs. Rey Mysterio

*Fatal Four way match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian (c) vs. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus vs. Mark Henry

*Six Diva tag team match*
Beth Phoenix, Melina and Natalya vs. Kelly Kelly, Eve and Brie Bella (with Nikki Bella)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Nexus (David Otunga and Michael McGuillicutty) vs. Evan Bourne and Kofi Kingston

*WWE United States Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Alex Riley

*Two out of Three Falls match*
John Morrison vs. R-Truth

Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett


----------



## Old_Skool

*WWE WrestleMania XXVII*

_Special guest host: *The Rock*_

WWE Title
*John Cena* vs Wade Barrett (c)

*Undertaker* vs Triple H

World Heavyweight Title
*CM Punk (c)* vs Randy Orton

Career vs Career
Edge vs *Christian*

United States Title
*Daniel Bryan* vs Sheamus (c)

Mask vs Mask
*Cody Rhodes* vs Rey Mysterio

_Special Guest Ref: Stone Cold Steve Austin_
Michael Cole & Jack Swagger vs *Jerry Lawler & Jim Ross*

Celebrity Match
*John Morrison, Trish Stratus & Snooki* vs Dolph Ziggler, Layla & Michelle McCool


​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Summerslam (2009)
> 
> Tagline: _The Biggest Event of the Summer_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Jeff Hardy def. Edge (c)*
> [Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match]
> - Edge injures his ribs during the match after falling from a ladder into another ladder, and is out of action for at least 4 months.
> 
> 7. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) def. The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 6. 15-Diva Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale
> *Winner: Gail Kim by last eliminating Beth Phoenix and Alicia Fox*
> - The winner will become the #1 Contender for either the WWE Women's Title or Divas Title.
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *Batista def. Randy Orton (c) (w/ Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase)*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> 
> 4. *The Undertaker def. Kane*
> [Casket Match]
> - After the match, Taker set the casket on fire.
> - This is Taker's first match since facing Michaels in Wrestlemania.
> 
> 3. WWE United States Championship
> *Rey Mysterio def. CM Punk (c)*
> [Best 2-out-of-3 Falls Match]
> - 1st Fall: Punk; 2nd Fall: Mysterio; 3rd Fall: Mysterio
> 
> 2. *The Miz def. Kofi Kingston*
> 
> 1. ECW World Championship
> *Matt Hardy def. William Regal (c) (w/ Paul and Katie Lea Burchill), and Christian*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Jack Swagger (c) def. Ezekiel Jackson*​


Bragging Rights (2009)

Tagline: _Our Brand, Our Ring_

*Smackdown wins the Bragging Rights trophy*

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*The Undertaker def. Jeff Hardy (c)* 
- This is Hardy's last match before going through surgery, and ultimately leaving the WWE. The following night on Smackdown, Hardy makes the surprise announcement;bids farewell to his fans; and finally makes peace with his brother Matt.

6. Tie-Breaker Match: Leader of Team Raw vs. Leader of Team Smackdown
*John Cena def. Batista*
- Winner: Smackdown

5. *Team Raw (Batista, CM Punk, The Miz, Shad Gaspard, JTG, Kofi Kingston, and The Great Khali) (w/ Ranjin Singh) def. Team Smackdown (John Cena, Mark Henry, Montel Vontavious Porter, John Morrison, R-Truth, Drew McIntyre, and Ezekiel Jackson)*
[14-Man Tag Team Match]
- Winner: Raw
- CM Punk walks out during the match, betraying Team Raw.

4. ECW World Championship
*Matt Hardy (c) def. Christian*

3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) def. D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) (c)*
[Tag Team Match]
- Winner: Smackdown

2. WWE Women's Champion vs. WWE Divas Champion
*Michelle McCool def. Gail Kim*
[Lumberjill Match]
- Winner: Raw

1. WWE Intercontinental Champion vs. WWE United States Champion
*Jack Swagger def. Rey Mysterio*
- Winner: Smackdown

DARK MATCH: *Dolph Ziggler def. Festus*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Bragging Rights (2009)
> 
> Tagline: _Our Brand, Our Ring_
> 
> *Smackdown wins the Bragging Rights trophy*
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Undertaker def. Jeff Hardy (c)*
> - This is Hardy's last match before going through surgery, and ultimately leaving the WWE. The following night on Smackdown, Hardy makes the surprise announcement;bids farewell to his fans; and finally makes peace with his brother Matt.
> 
> 6. Tie-Breaker Match: Leader of Team Raw vs. Leader of Team Smackdown
> *John Cena def. Batista*
> - Winner: Smackdown
> 
> 5. *Team Raw (Batista, CM Punk, The Miz, Shad Gaspard, JTG, Kofi Kingston, and The Great Khali) (w/ Ranjin Singh) def. Team Smackdown (John Cena, Mark Henry, Montel Vontavious Porter, John Morrison, R-Truth, Drew McIntyre, and Ezekiel Jackson)*
> [14-Man Tag Team Match]
> - Winner: Raw
> - CM Punk walks out during the match, betraying Team Raw.
> 
> 4. ECW World Championship
> *Matt Hardy (c) def. Christian*
> 
> 3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) def. D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - Winner: Smackdown
> 
> 2. WWE Women's Champion vs. WWE Divas Champion
> *Michelle McCool def. Gail Kim*
> [Lumberjill Match]
> - Winner: Raw
> 
> 1. WWE Intercontinental Champion vs. WWE United States Champion
> *Jack Swagger def. Rey Mysterio*
> - Winner: Smackdown
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Dolph Ziggler def. Festus*​


Breaking Point (2009)

Tagline: _Suffering Always Brings Great Reward_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Randy Orton (w/ Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) def. Batista (c)*
["I Quit" Match]

6. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Undertaker (c) def. Kane*
- After Bragging Rights, Kane returns on Smackdown and brutally assaults the Undertaker who was having a match with Shelton Benjamin. The following week Kane does a promo that he knows Taker's secret after "returning to hell once more", which refers to getting burned inside the casket on Summerslam. Aside from beating Taker to expose the secret, he wants the World Title to show once and for all that he is the better sibling.

5. *The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) def. D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels)*
[Submissions Count Anywhere Match] 

4. WWE United States Championship
*Rey Mysterio (c) def. The Miz*

3. Opportunity to Move into a New Brand 
*John Cena def. CM Punk*
[Submission Match]
- Since Cena won, he will be drafted to Raw.
- Even though Punk lost, he will earn the right to be drafted to Smackdown after defeating Shawn Michaels on the Raw after the following Raw.

2. ECW World Championship
*Christian def. Matt Hardy (c)*
[Singapore Cane Match]

1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) (c) def. The World's Strongest Tag Team (Mark Henry and Montel Vontavious Porter)*
[Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH: *Sheamus def. Finlay*​


----------



## Aguda

*Wrestlemania 1985*

*Singles match*
Ricky Steamboat def. Bret Hart (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
King Kong Bundy (with Jimmy Hart) def. David Sammartino (with Bruno Sammartino) (24 seconds)

*Singles match*
Junkyard Dog def. Brutus Beefcake (with Johnny Valiant) (5 minutes)

*$15,000 Body Slam Challenge*
André the Giant def. Big John Studd (with Bobby Heenan) (6 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Title, Steel Cage match*
Tito Santana def. Greg Valentine (c) (with Jimmy Hart) (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Titles*
The US Express (c) (with Lou Albano) def. Nikolai Volkoff and The Iron Sheik (with Freddie Blassie) (9 minutes)

*WWF Womens Title*
Wendi Richter (with Cyndi Lauper) def. Leilani Kai (c) (with The Fabulous Moolah) (6 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Hulk Hogan and Mr. T (with Jimmy Snuka) def. Roddy Piper and Paul Orndorff (with Bob Orton) (13 minutes)


*The Wrestling Classic*

*Quarter Final Tournament Match*
Randy Savage (with Miss Elizabeth) def. Dynamite Kid (8 minutes)

*Quarter Final Tournament Match*
Ricky Steamboat def. Tito Santana (9 minutes)

*Quarter Final Tournament Match*
Terry Funk (with Jimmy Hart) def. Davey Boy Smith (7 minutes)

*Quarter Final Tournament Match*
Junkyard Dog def. The Iron Sheik (5 minutes)

*Semi Final Tournament match*
Ricky Steamboat def. Randy Savage (with Miss Elizabeth) (4 minutes)

*Semi Final Tournament match*
Terry Funk (with Jimmy Hart) def. Junkyard Dog (9 minutes)

*WWF World Title*
Hulk Hogan (c) def. King Kong Bundy (with Jimmy Hart) (7 minutes)

*Tournament Finals match*
Ricky Steamboat def. Terry Funk (12 minutes)


*Wrestlemania II*

*Tag Team match*
The Hart Foundation (with Jimmy Hart) def. The Killer Bees (12 minutes)

*Singles match*
Paul Orndorff def. Bob Orton (6 minutes)

*Singles match*
Jake Roberts def. Lanny Poffo (3 minutes)

*Singles match*
Ricky Steamboat def. Big John Studd (with Bobby Heenan) (8 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
Terry Funk and Dory Funk Jr. (with Jimmy Hart) def. Junkyard Dog and Tito Santana (13 minutes)

*20-man battle royal*
Andre the Giant won after last eliminating William "Refrigerator" Perry (9 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Title*
Randy Savage (c) (with Miss Elizabeth) def. Bruno Sammartino (10 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Titles*
The British Bulldogs (with Ozzy Osbourne and Lou Albano) def. The Dream Team (c) (with Johnny Valiant) (13 minutes)

*WWF World Title, Steel Cage match*
Hulk Hogan (c) def. Roddy Piper (11 minutes)


*Wrestlemania III*

*Tag Team match*
The Can-Am Connection def. Iron Sheik and Nikolai Volkoff (6 minutes)

*Full Nelson Challenge*
Hercules (With Bobby Heenan) def. Billy Jack Haynes (8 minutes)

*Tag Team match*
The Killer Bees def. The Dream Team (with Johnny Valiant and Dino Bravo) (4 minutes)

*Singles match*
Jim Duggan def. Butch Reed (With Slick) (7 minutes)

*Six-man tag team match*
Harley Race, King Kong Bundy and Don Muraco def. Junkyard Dog, Koko B. Ware and Tito Santana (6 minutes)

*Hair vs. Hair match*
Roddy Piper def. Bob Orton (6 minutes)

*Singles match*
Jake Roberts (with Alice Cooper) def. Honky Tonk Man (with Jimmy Hart) (7 minutes)

*WWF Intercontinental Title*
Ricky Steamboat (with George Steele) def. Randy Savage (c) (with Miss Elizabeth) (15 minutes)

*WWF Tag Team Titles*
The Hart Foundation (with Jimmy Hart) def. The British Bulldogs (c) (13 minutes)

*WWF World Title*
Hulk Hogan (c) def. André the Giant (with Bobby Heenan) (12 minutes)


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Breaking Point (2009)
> 
> Tagline: _Suffering Always Brings Great Reward_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Randy Orton (w/ Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) def. Batista (c)*
> ["I Quit" Match]
> 
> 6. World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Undertaker (c) def. Kane*
> - After Bragging Rights, Kane returns on Smackdown and brutally assaults the Undertaker who was having a match with Shelton Benjamin. The following week Kane does a promo that he knows Taker's secret after "returning to hell once more", which refers to getting burned inside the casket on Summerslam. Aside from beating Taker to expose the secret, he wants the World Title to show once and for all that he is the better sibling.
> 
> 5. *The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) def. D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels)*
> [Submissions Count Anywhere Match]
> 
> 4. WWE United States Championship
> *Rey Mysterio (c) def. The Miz*
> 
> 3. Opportunity to Move into a New Brand
> *John Cena def. CM Punk*
> [Submission Match]
> - Since Cena won, he will be drafted to Raw.
> - Even though Punk lost, he will earn the right to be drafted to Smackdown after defeating Shawn Michaels on the Raw after the following Raw.
> 
> 2. ECW World Championship
> *Christian def. Matt Hardy (c)*
> [Singapore Cane Match]
> 
> 1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) (c) def. The World's Strongest Tag Team (Mark Henry and Montel Vontavious Porter)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Sheamus def. Finlay*​


Hell in a Cell (2009)

Tagline: _The Brothers Go Back to Hell_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Kane (w/ The Father) def. The Undertaker (c)*
[Hell in a Cell Match]
- During the match, "The Father" (played by James Mitchell) makes his debut, and helps Kane win the World Title.
- Weeks following Breaking Point, Kane hints Taker that their "father" is indeed alive and is not Paul Bearer. Their father will try to settle this brotherly feud once and for all. 

6. WWE Championship
*Batista def. Randy Orton (c) (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase), and John Cena*
[Triple Threat Match]
- Batista turns heel after hitting Orton and Cena with a steel chair while the referee was down. Batista then gave Orton a Batista Bomb for the win. 

5. WWE Divas Championship
*Maryse Ouellet def. Michelle McCool (c)*
[Special Guest Referee: Maria Kinellis]

4. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) def. The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) (c)*
[Tag Team Hell in a Cell Match] 

3. *The Hart Dynasty (Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith) (w/ Natalie Neidhart) def. Cryme-Tyme (Shad Gaspard and JTG)*
[Tag Team Match]
- Neidhart is now part of the Raw brand ever since taking part of the stable on September.

2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*John Morrison (w/ R-Truth) def. Jack Swagger (c)*

1. *Sheamus def. Goldust*

DARK MATCH: *Mark Henry (w/ Montel Vontavious Porter) def. Ezekiel Jackson*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Hell in a Cell (2009)
> 
> Tagline: _The Brothers Go Back to Hell_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Kane (w/ The Father) def. The Undertaker (c)*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> - During the match, "The Father" (played by James Mitchell) makes his debut, and helps Kane win the World Title.
> - Weeks following Breaking Point, Kane hints Taker that their "father" is indeed alive and is not Paul Bearer. Their father will try to settle this brotherly feud once and for all.
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *Batista def. Randy Orton (c) (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase), and John Cena*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - Batista turns heel after hitting Orton and Cena with a steel chair while the referee was down. Batista then gave Orton a Batista Bomb for the win.
> 
> 5. WWE Divas Championship
> *Maryse Ouellet def. Michelle McCool (c)*
> [Special Guest Referee: Maria Kinellis]
> 
> 4. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) def. The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) (c)*
> [Tag Team Hell in a Cell Match]
> 
> 3. *The Hart Dynasty (Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith) (w/ Natalie Neidhart) def. Cryme-Tyme (Shad Gaspard and JTG)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - Neidhart is now part of the Raw brand ever since taking part of the stable on September.
> 
> 2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *John Morrison (w/ R-Truth) def. Jack Swagger (c)*
> 
> 1. *Sheamus def. Goldust*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Mark Henry (w/ Montel Vontavious Porter) def. Ezekiel Jackson*​


Survivor Series (2009)

Tagline: _Lose Yourself_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Kane (c) (w/ Father) def. The Undertaker*
[Buried Alive Match]

5. *Team DX (Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne, and The Great Khali) def. Team Legacy (Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, The Miz, and Dolph Ziggler)*
[5-on-5 Elimination Tag Team Match]
- Elimination by order: Miz, Kingston, Ziggler, Bourne, Khali, DiBiase, Triple H, Rhodes, Orton 

4. WWE Championship
*Batista (c) def. Rey Mysterio via knockout*
- The match only lasted less than 5 minutes.
- Cena was originally the challenger for the WWE Title, but Batista cowardly ambushed Cena while he was one a match with The Miz on Raw. Cena was kayfabe injured, and will be out of action for at least 3 months. The following week, Raw General Manager Stephanie McMahon asked Mysterio to try to talk things through Batista. Batista and Mysterio then get into a heated confrontation to the point where the former tried to attack his former best friend but got thrown out off the ring by Mysterio instead. 

3. WWE Women's Championship
*Beth Phoenix def. Gail Kim (c), Mickie James, and Melina Perez* 
[Fatal-4-Way]

2. ECW World Championship
*Sheamus def. Christian (c)*
- The match lasted less than a minute, making Sheamus an unstoppable force.

1. *Team Punk (CM Punk, Chris Jericho, The Big Show, Jack Swagger, and Drew McIntyre) def. Team Teddy (Mark Henry, Montel Vontavious Porter, John Morrison, R-Truth, and Chris Masters)w/ Teddy Long*
- Elimination by order: Big Show, Masters, MVP, McIntyre, Swagger, Morrison, Truth, Jericho, Henry)
- If Punk's team wins, he will become the new Smackdown General Manager, and Teddy Long will become his assistant. If Teddy's team wins, Punk will be sent to the ECW brand.

DARK MATCH: #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Shelton Benjamin def. Carlito (w/ Primo)*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Survivor Series (2009)
> 
> Tagline: _Lose Yourself_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Kane (c) (w/ Father) def. The Undertaker*
> [Buried Alive Match]
> 
> 5. *Team DX (Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne, and The Great Khali) def. Team Legacy (Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, The Miz, and Dolph Ziggler)*
> [5-on-5 Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - Elimination by order: Miz, Kingston, Ziggler, Bourne, Khali, DiBiase, Triple H, Rhodes, Orton
> 
> 4. WWE Championship
> *Batista (c) def. Rey Mysterio via knockout*
> - The match only lasted less than 5 minutes.
> - Cena was originally the challenger for the WWE Title, but Batista cowardly ambushed Cena while he was one a match with The Miz on Raw. Cena was kayfabe injured, and will be out of action for at least 3 months. The following week, Raw General Manager Stephanie McMahon asked Mysterio to try to talk things through Batista. Batista and Mysterio then get into a heated confrontation to the point where the former tried to attack his former best friend but got thrown out off the ring by Mysterio instead.
> 
> 3. WWE Women's Championship
> *Beth Phoenix def. Gail Kim (c), Mickie James, and Melina Perez*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> 
> 2. ECW World Championship
> *Sheamus def. Christian (c)*
> - The match lasted less than a minute, making Sheamus an unstoppable force.
> 
> 1. *Team Punk (CM Punk, Chris Jericho, The Big Show, Jack Swagger, and Drew McIntyre) def. Team Teddy (Mark Henry, Montel Vontavious Porter, John Morrison, R-Truth, and Chris Masters)w/ Teddy Long*
> - Elimination by order: Big Show, Masters, MVP, McIntyre, Swagger, Morrison, Truth, Jericho, Henry)
> - If Punk's team wins, he will become the new Smackdown General Manager, and Teddy Long will become his assistant. If Teddy's team wins, Punk will be sent to the ECW brand.
> 
> DARK MATCH: #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Shelton Benjamin def. Carlito (w/ Primo)*​


TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2009)

Tagline: _The Three Way TLC is Back!_

MAIN EVENT: WWE World Tag Team Championship
*D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) (c) def. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase), and The World's Strongest Tag Team (Mark Henry and Montel Vontavious Porter)*
[3-Way Tag Team Tables, Ladder, and Chairs Match]

7. *Michelle McCool def. Maria Kinnelis* 

6. WWE Championship
*Batista (c) def. Rey Mysterio*
[Chairs Match]

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Kane (c) def. Chris Jericho, and The Big Show*
[Triple Threat Match]
[Special Guest Referee: CM Punk]
- Ever since Punk became Smackdown's New GM, he is considered as a babyface by majority of the crowd. 
- Jericho and Show's tag team broke up after the former blamed the latter not helping him in the Survivor Series tag team elimination match.

4. *Dolph Ziggler def. The Great Khali*

3. ECW World Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Christian* 
[Tables Match]

2. *Randy Orton def. Kofi Kingston*

1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*John Morrison (c) def. Shelton Benjamin*
[Ladder Match]

DARK MATCH: *Matt Hardy def. The Hurricane*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2009)
> 
> Tagline: _The Three Way TLC is Back!_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) (c) def. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase), and The World's Strongest Tag Team (Mark Henry and Montel Vontavious Porter)*
> [3-Way Tag Team Tables, Ladder, and Chairs Match]
> 
> 7. *Michelle McCool def. Maria Kinnelis*
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *Batista (c) def. Rey Mysterio*
> [Chairs Match]
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Kane (c) def. Chris Jericho, and The Big Show*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> [Special Guest Referee: CM Punk]
> - Ever since Punk became Smackdown's New GM, he is considered as a babyface by majority of the crowd.
> - Jericho and Show's tag team broke up after the former blamed the latter not helping him in the Survivor Series tag team elimination match.
> 
> 4. *Dolph Ziggler def. The Great Khali*
> 
> 3. ECW World Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Christian*
> [Tables Match]
> 
> 2. *Randy Orton def. Kofi Kingston*
> 
> 1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *John Morrison (c) def. Shelton Benjamin*
> [Ladder Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Matt Hardy def. The Hurricane*​


Royal Rumble (2010)

Tagline: _I Am the One_

MAIN EVENT: 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
*Winner: Edge by last eliminating Sheamus*
- Final six: Edge, Sheamus, The Undertaker, Triple H, Dolph Ziggler, and Chris Jericho 
- Taker and Edge make their comeback in the match; the former was Entrant #28, while the latter was Entrant #30. 

5. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Hart Dynasty (Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith) (w/ Natalie Neidhart and Bret Hart) def. D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) (c)*
[Tag Team Match]
- Bret Hart returns in the WWE ring for the first-time in more than 12 years.
- During the match, Michaels walked out from frustration over the crowd and his past actions in the "Montreal Screwjob". This led to Hunter going on his own, and then get pinned with a Bulldog Bomb.

4. WWE Championship
*Tito Ortiz def. Batista (c) via disqualification*
- On the first Raw of 2010, Ortiz became the guest host of Raw, and got into a fight with Batista. 

3. WWE Women's Championship
*Beth Phoenix (c) def. Michelle McCool*

2. WWE United States Championship
*The Miz (c) def. Kofi Kingston*

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*CM Punk def. Kane (c)*

DARK MATCH: *Paul Burchill def. William Regal*​


----------



## Frakkles

Too lazy to give back-story but anything would be better than what we got.

*Wrestlemania XXVII*

*Wrestlemania XXVII Guest Host:* _The Rock_

_*WWE Championship Vs Career
~ Nexus is BANNED from ringside ~*
Raw Elimination Chamber Winner,_ John Cena def. _WWE Champion,_ Wade Barrett

_*World Heavyweight Championship*
2011 Royal Rumble Winner,_ Christian def. _World Heavyweight Champion,_ Edge

*The Saint Vs The Devil*
The Undertaker def. _"The Second City Saint"_ CM Punk

Alberto Del Rio & Dolph Ziggler W/Ricardo Rodriguez & Vickie Guerrero def. Evolution; Randy Orton & Triple H

Trish Stratus W/Snooki def. Michelle McCool W/Layla

*Grudge Match*
Sheamus def. Chris Jericho

_*WWE United States Championship & Raw Play-By-Play Commentary Position*
WWE United States Champion,_ Daniel Bryan & Jim Ross def. Jack Swagger & Michael Cole
*Special Guest Enforcer:* Stone Cold Steve Austin

*Ladder Match for The Miz' MITB Briefcase*
The Miz W/Alex Riley def. John Morrison

Cody Rhodes def. Rey Mysterio

_*WWE Tag Team Championships
Triple Threat Tag Team Match*
WWE Tag Team Champions,_ Money INC; Big Show & Ted DiBiase W/Maryse def. The Hart Dynasty; David Hart Smith & Tyson Kidd W/Natalya and Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Royal Rumble (2010)
> 
> Tagline: _I Am the One_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
> *Winner: Edge by last eliminating Sheamus*
> - Final six: Edge, Sheamus, The Undertaker, Triple H, Dolph Ziggler, and Chris Jericho
> - Taker and Edge make their comeback in the match; the former was Entrant #28, while the latter was Entrant #30.
> 
> 5. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Hart Dynasty (Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith) (w/ Natalie Neidhart and Bret Hart) def. D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - Bret Hart returns in the WWE ring for the first-time in more than 12 years.
> - During the match, Michaels walked out from frustration over the crowd and his past actions in the "Montreal Screwjob". This led to Hunter going on his own, and then get pinned with a Bulldog Bomb.
> 
> 4. WWE Championship
> *Tito Ortiz def. Batista (c) via disqualification*
> - On the first Raw of 2010, Ortiz became the guest host of Raw, and got into a fight with Batista.
> 
> 3. WWE Women's Championship
> *Beth Phoenix (c) def. Michelle McCool*
> 
> 2. WWE United States Championship
> *The Miz (c) def. Kofi Kingston*
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *CM Punk def. Kane (c)*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Paul Burchill def. William Regal*​


Elimination Chamber (2010)

Tagline: _Before Wrestlemania, One Has to Go Through the Chamber First_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. The Undertaker, Kane, Chris Jericho, Montel Vontavious Porter, and John Morrison*
[Elimination Chamber Match]
- Entrance by order: Jericho, Morrison, Kane, Taker, MVP, Punk
- Elimination by order: MVP, Kane, Morrison, Jericho, Taker
- Shawn Michaels interferes the match and gives Taker a Sweet Chin Music for Punk to pin. This means that Michaels wants a rematch with Taker on Wrestlemania XXVI.

4. WWE Championship
*Batista (c) def. Triple H, and Shawn Michaels*
[Triple Threat Match]

3. Vacant ECW World Championship
*Tommy Dreamer def. Matt Hardy, Christian, and Paul Burchill*
[Fatal-4-Way Extreme Rules Match]
- After this match, the ECW brand will be discontinued, and the winner will be the final ECW World Champion.

2. WWE Divas Championship
*Alicia Fox def. Maryse Ouellet (c)*

1. #1 Contender for the WWE Championship on Wrestlemania
*John Cena def. Sheamus, Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, The Miz, and Rey Mysterio* 
[Elimination Chamber Match]
- Entrance by order: Orton, Mysterio, Rhodes, Cena, Sheamus, Miz 
- Elimination by order: Rhodes, Mysterio, Miz, Orton, Sheamus
- Cena returns the Raw before the pay-per-view, and defeats Dolph Ziggler to become the sixth participant of the Elimination Chamber Match.
- Sheamus exchanges is ECW World Championship to be drafted on Raw, and to be able to participate in the Elimination Chamber Match.

DARK MATCH: WWE Intercontinental Championship
*R-Truth def. Shelton Benjamin (c)*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Elimination Chamber (2010)
> 
> Tagline: _Before Wrestlemania, One Has to Go Through the Chamber First_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. The Undertaker, Kane, Chris Jericho, Montel Vontavious Porter, and John Morrison*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> - Entrance by order: Jericho, Morrison, Kane, Taker, MVP, Punk
> - Elimination by order: MVP, Kane, Morrison, Jericho, Taker
> - Shawn Michaels interferes the match and gives Taker a Sweet Chin Music for Punk to pin. This means that Michaels wants a rematch with Taker on Wrestlemania XXVI.
> 
> 4. WWE Championship
> *Batista (c) def. Triple H, and Shawn Michaels*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 3. Vacant ECW World Championship
> *Tommy Dreamer def. Matt Hardy, Christian, and Paul Burchill*
> [Fatal-4-Way Extreme Rules Match]
> - After this match, the ECW brand will be discontinued, and the winner will be the final ECW World Champion.
> 
> 2. WWE Divas Championship
> *Alicia Fox def. Maryse Ouellet (c)*
> 
> 1. #1 Contender for the WWE Championship on Wrestlemania
> *John Cena def. Sheamus, Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, The Miz, and Rey Mysterio*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> - Entrance by order: Orton, Mysterio, Rhodes, Cena, Sheamus, Miz
> - Elimination by order: Rhodes, Mysterio, Miz, Orton, Sheamus
> - Cena returns the Raw before the pay-per-view, and defeats Dolph Ziggler to become the sixth participant of the Elimination Chamber Match.
> - Sheamus exchanges is ECW World Championship to be drafted on Raw, and to be able to participate in the Elimination Chamber Match.
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *R-Truth def. Shelton Benjamin (c)*​


Wrestlemania XXVI

Tagline: _Get All Fired Up!_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge def. CM Punk (c), and Chris Jericho*
[Triple Threat Match]
- Jericho gets into the World title picture after defeating Edge on Smackdown to turn it into a Triple Threat Match. Edge and Jericho's feud started on a Cutting Edge segment on Elimination Chamber where the former gave the latter a Spear. On the following Smackdown, Punk and Edge were invited to Jericho's Highlight Reel, where this time, Jericho gave Edge a Codebreaker.

8. WWE Championship
*John Cena def. Batista (c)*

7. *The Hart Dynasty (Bret Hart, Tyson Kidd, and David Hart Smith) (w/ Natalie Neidhart, Bruce Hart, Jim Neidhart, Jimmy Hart, and Danny Davis) def. The Corporation (Vince McMahon, Kane, and The Big Show)* 
[No Disqualification 6-Man Tag Team Match]

6. Streak vs. Career
*The Undertaker def. Shawn Michaels*

5. WWE Women's Championship
*Layla (w/ Gail Kim) def. Beth Phoenix (c) (w/ Eve Torres)*
[Special Guest Referee: Trish Stratus]

4. *Triple H def. Sheamus*

3. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
*The Miz def. Christian, Matt Hardy, Shelton Benjamin, John Morrison, Mark Henry, Evan Bourne, and Santino Marella * 
[8-Man Ladder Match]

2. WWE United States Championship
*Dolph Ziggler def. Kofi Kingston (c)*

1. *Randy Orton def. Cody Rhodes, and Ted DiBiase*
[Triple Threat Match]

DARK MATCH: 20-Man Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale for the #1 Contender for the WWE United States Championship
*Winner: Dolph Ziggler by last eliminating Jim Duggan*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> The Great American Bash (2009)
> 
> Tagline: _Livin' the Dream_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge def. Jeff Hardy (c)*
> - Matt Hardy interferes the match by giving Jeff a Twist of Fate, allowing Edge to deliver a thunderous Spear and win back the World title.
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) def. Batista via disqualification*
> 
> 6. *The Miz def. Mr. Kennedy*
> ["I Quit" Match]
> - This is Kennedy's last match in the WWE.
> 
> 5. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) def. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 4. WWE United States Championship
> *CM Punk def. Vladimir Kozlov (c), and Rey Mysterio*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 3. *Beth Phoenix def. Gail Kim*
> - This is Kim's in-ring return since leaving WWE for TNA in 2004.
> 
> 2. *Matt Hardy def. Finlay*
> 
> 1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show) (c) def. John Morrison and R-Truth*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Evan Bourne def. Dolph Ziggler*​


WrestleWar III

*Tournament Winner: WWE *

MAIN EVENT: *Team WWE (Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Jeff Hardy, Christian, and Mark Henry) def. The Main Event Mafia and The World Elite (Kevin Nash, Samoa Joe, Eric Young, Booker T, and Scott Steiner)*
[10-Man WarGames Match]
- Winner: WWE
- Entrance by order: Michaels, Nash, Young, Hunter, Joe, Henry, Booker, Christian, Steiner, Hardy
- Elimination by order: Nash, Christian, Henry, Steiner, Young, Michaels, Booker, Hardy, Joe

8. WWE's World Heavyweight Champion vs. TNA World Heavyweight Champion
*Kurt Angle def. Edge*
- Winner: TNA

7. *WWE Divas (Natalie Neidhart, Michelle McCool, and Gail Kim) def. TNA Knockouts (Angelina Love, Awesome Kong, and Tara)*
[6-Woman Tag Team Match]
- Winner: WWE

6. The Legend Killer vs. The Icon
*Randy Orton (w/ Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase) def. Sting*
- Winner: WWE 

5. WWE United States Champion vs. TNA X-Division Champion
*CM Punk def. Homicide*
[Lumberjack Match]
- Winner: WWE
- Homicide's lumberjacks comprises his fellow World Elite members.

4. *Batista def. Matt Morgan*
- Winner: WWE

3. WWE World Tag Team Champions vs. IWGP Tag Team Champions
*Team 3D (Brother Ray and Brother Devon) def. The Two Kings (Chris Jericho and The Big Show)*
[Tag Team Match]
- Winner: TNA

2. *Abyss def. Kane*
[No Disqualification Match] 
- Winner: TNA

1. *A.J. Styles def. Rey Mysterio*
- Winner: TNA​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> The Great American Bash (2008)
> 
> Tagline: _Heroes_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Randy Orton*
> [60-Minute Anything Goes Iron Man Match]
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Batista def. Edge (c)*
> 
> 3. *Chris Jericho def. Shawn Michaels*
> - During the Highlight Reel segment on Raw, Jericho called out Michaels, and insulted the latter's career that was full of vices to which it made it difficult for the former to rise to the top. The two brawled but Jericho got the upper-hand and threw Michaels onto the Jeritron 3000.
> 
> 2. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Championship
> *Jeff Hardy def. Triple H*
> 
> 1. *Vladimir Kozlov def. The Big Show*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *The Colons (Carlito and Primo) def. Finlay and Tommy Dreamer*
> [Tag Team Match]​


WrestleWar II

*Tournament Winner: WWE*

MAIN EVENT: The Phenom vs. The Icon
*The Undertaker def. Sting*
- Winner: WWE

6. *Team TNA (A.J. Styles, Robert Roode, James Storm, Christian Cage, and Rhino) def. Team WWE (Triple H, The Big Show, Kane, Mr. Kennedy, and Jeff Hardy)*
[10-Man WarGames Match]
- Winner: TNA
- Entrance by order: Styles, Hardy, Kennedy, Storm, Big Show, Rhino, Kane, Roode, Hunter, Christian
- Elimination by order: Rhino, Kennedy, Kane, Christian, Hunter, Storm, Big Show, Styles, Hardy

5. WWE Women's Champion vs. TNA Women's Knockouts Champion
*Taylor Wilde def. Mickie James*
- Winner: TNA

4. WWE Champion vs. TNA World Heavyweight Champion
*John Cena def. Samoa Joe*
- Winner: WWE

3. *Batista def. Kurt Angle*

2. WWE Tag Team Champions vs. TNA World Tag Team Champions
*The Latin American Xchange (Homicide and Hernandez) (w/ Salinas and Hector Guerrero) def. John Morrison and The Miz*
[Tag Team Match]
- Winner: TNA

1. WWE Intercontinental Champion vs. TNA X Division Champion
*Matt Hardy def. Petey Williams*
- Winner: WWE​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> The Great American Bash (2007)
> 
> Tagline: _Ken-4-Prez_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mr. Kennedy (c) def. Shawn Michaels via knockout*
> 
> 8. Match for America's Freedom
> *Batista def. Vladamir Kozlov*
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *Triple H (c) def. Bobby Lashley, and King Booker (w/ Queen Sharmell)*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 6. *Randy Orton def. Dusty Rhodes*
> [Texas Bullrope Match]
> - After the match, Cody Rhodes tries to save his father but gets an RKO instead.
> 
> 5. *The Great Khali (w/ Ranjin Singh) def. Jeff Hardy*
> 
> 4. WWE Divas Championship
> *Candice Michelle (c) def. Victoria*
> 
> 3. ECW World Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Kane*
> [Tables Match]
> 
> 2. *Chavo Guerrero def. Matt Hardy*
> 
> 1. WWE United States Championship
> *Montel Vontavious Porter (c) def. Ric Flair*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Elijah Burke def. Carlito Cool*​


WrestleWar I

*Tournament Winner: TNA*

MAIN EVENT: *TNA Originals (A.J. Styles, Samoa Joe, Christopher Daniels, Abyss, and Jeff Jarrett) def. Team WWE (Batista, Mr. Kennedy, Randy Orton, King Booker, and Umaga)* 
[10-Man WarGames Match]
- Winner: TNA
- Entrance by order: Joe, Batista, Daniels, Kennedy, Abyss, Umaga, Styles, Booker, Jarrett, Orton
- Elimination by order: Daniels, Booker, Kennedy, Abyss, Umaga, Jarrett, Orton, Joe, Batista

8. WWE Champion vs. TNA World Heavyweight Champion
*Kurt Angle def. Triple H*
- Winner: TNA

7. *Candice Michelle and Melina def. Gail Kim and Jacqueline* 
[Tag Team Match] 
- Winner: WWE

6. Icon vs. Icon
*Sting def. Shawn Michaels*
- Winner: TNA

5. Grudge Match- ECW World Championship on the line
*CM Punk (c) def. Raven (w/ Havok and Martyr)* 
[Extreme Rules Match] 
- Winner: WWE

4. WWE Tag Team Champions vs. TNA's World Tag Team Champions
*Team 3D (Brother Ray and Brother Devon) def. Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch*
[Tag Team Match]
- Winner: TNA

3. *TNA X Division Wrestlers (Jay Lethal, Petey Williams, and Kaz) def. WWE Cruiserweights (The Miz, Chavo Guerrero, and Jimmy Wang-Yang)* 
[6-Man Tag Team Match]
- Winner: TNA

2. *Montel Vontavious Porter def. Chris Harris*
- Winner: WWE

1. *The Hardys (Matt and Jeff) def. The Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin and Alex Shelley) (w/ Kevin Nash)*
[Tag Team Match]
- Winner: WWE​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Wrestlemania XXVI
> 
> Tagline: _Get All Fired Up!_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge def. CM Punk (c), and Chris Jericho*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - Jericho gets into the World title picture after defeating Edge on Smackdown to turn it into a Triple Threat Match. Edge and Jericho's feud started on a Cutting Edge segment on Elimination Chamber where the former gave the latter a Spear. On the following Smackdown, Punk and Edge were invited to Jericho's Highlight Reel, where this time, Jericho gave Edge a Codebreaker.
> 
> 8. WWE Championship
> *John Cena def. Batista (c)*
> 
> 7. *The Hart Dynasty (Bret Hart, Tyson Kidd, and David Hart Smith) (w/ Natalie Neidhart, Bruce Hart, Jim Neidhart, Jimmy Hart, and Danny Davis) def. The Corporation (Vince McMahon, Kane, and The Big Show)*
> [No Disqualification 6-Man Tag Team Match]
> 
> 6. Streak vs. Career
> *The Undertaker def. Shawn Michaels*
> 
> 5. WWE Women's Championship
> *Layla (w/ Gail Kim) def. Beth Phoenix (c) (w/ Eve Torres)*
> [Special Guest Referee: Trish Stratus]
> 
> 4. *Triple H def. Sheamus*
> 
> 3. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *The Miz def. Christian, Matt Hardy, Shelton Benjamin, John Morrison, Mark Henry, Evan Bourne, and Santino Marella *
> [8-Man Ladder Match]
> 
> 2. WWE United States Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler def. Kofi Kingston (c)*
> 
> 1. *Randy Orton def. Cody Rhodes, and Ted DiBiase*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: 20-Man Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale for the #1 Contender for the WWE United States Championship
> *Winner: Dolph Ziggler by last eliminating Jim Duggan*​


Extreme Rules (2010)

Tagline: _Search and Destroy_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Batista*
[Extreme Rules Match]

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Edge (c) def. Chris Jericho*
[Steel Cage Match]

6. *CM Punk def. Matt Hardy*

5. *Sheamus def. Triple H*
[Street Fight]
- Triple H gets injured during the match, and is out of action for at least 6 months.

4. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Drew McIntyre def. John Morrison (c), R-Truth, and Mark Henry (w/ Tony Atlas)*
[Fatal-4-Way]

3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Kane and The Big Show def. The Hart Dynasty (Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith) (c) (w/ Natalie Neidhart)
[Tag Team Match]*

2. WWE United States Championship
*Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Kofi Kingston*

1. *Cody Rhodes def. Randy Orton*
[Falls Count Anywhere Match]

DARK MATCH: *The Miz def. Evan Bourne*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Extreme Rules (2010)
> 
> Tagline: _Search and Destroy_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Batista*
> [Extreme Rules Match]
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Edge (c) def. Chris Jericho*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> 
> 6. *CM Punk def. Matt Hardy*
> 
> 5. *Sheamus def. Triple H*
> [Street Fight]
> - Triple H gets injured during the match, and is out of action for at least 6 months.
> 
> 4. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Drew McIntyre def. John Morrison (c), R-Truth, and Mark Henry (w/ Tony Atlas)*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> 
> 3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Kane and The Big Show def. The Hart Dynasty (Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith) (c) (w/ Natalie Neidhart)
> [Tag Team Match]*
> 
> 2. WWE United States Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Kofi Kingston*
> 
> 1. *Cody Rhodes def. Randy Orton*
> [Falls Count Anywhere Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *The Miz def. Evan Bourne*​


WWE Draft (2010)


Raw Roster
*WWE Champion*- John Cena
*WWE World Tag Team Champions*- Kane and The Big Show
*WWE Intercontinental Champion*- Drew McIntyre
*WWE Divas Champion*- Alicia Fox
Triple H
Batista
Randy Orton
Sheamus
Rey Mysterio
The Miz
Mark Henry
R-Truth
Ted DiBiase
Matt Hardy
Montel Vontavious Porter
Chavo Guerrero
Luke Gallows
Ezekiel Jackson
Vladimir Kozlov
Trent Barreta
Curt Hawkins
Beth Phoenix
Kelly Kelly
Melina Perez
Serena
Maryse 
Brie Bella
Nikki Bella
Rosa Mendes


Smackdown Roster
*World Heavyweight Champion*- Edge
*WWE World Tag Team Champions*- Kane and The Big Show
*WWE United States Champion*- Dolph Ziggler
*WWE Women's Champion*- Layla
The Undertaker
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
Christian
John Morrison
Cody Rhodes
Jack Swagger
Tyson Kidd
David Hart Smith
Kofi Kingston
Santino Marella
Evan Bourne
The Great Khali
Zack Ryder
Yoshi Tatsu
Carlito
Primo
Chris Masters
JTG
Gail Kim
Michelle McCool
Natalie Neidhart
Eve Torres
Jillian 
Tiffany​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> WWE Draft (2010)
> 
> 
> Raw Roster
> *WWE Champion*- John Cena
> *WWE World Tag Team Champions*- Kane and The Big Show
> *WWE Intercontinental Champion*- Drew McIntyre
> *WWE Divas Champion*- Alicia Fox
> Triple H
> Batista
> Randy Orton
> Sheamus
> Rey Mysterio
> The Miz
> Mark Henry
> R-Truth
> Ted DiBiase
> Matt Hardy
> Montel Vontavious Porter
> Chavo Guerrero
> Luke Gallows
> Ezekiel Jackson
> Vladimir Kozlov
> Trent Barreta
> Curt Hawkins
> Beth Phoenix
> Kelly Kelly
> Melina Perez
> Serena
> Maryse
> Brie Bella
> Nikki Bella
> Rosa Mendes
> 
> 
> Smackdown Roster
> *World Heavyweight Champion*- Edge
> *WWE World Tag Team Champions*- Kane and The Big Show
> *WWE United States Champion*- Dolph Ziggler
> *WWE Women's Champion*- Layla
> The Undertaker
> Chris Jericho
> CM Punk
> Christian
> John Morrison
> Cody Rhodes
> Jack Swagger
> Tyson Kidd
> David Hart Smith
> Kofi Kingston
> Santino Marella
> Evan Bourne
> The Great Khali
> Zack Ryder
> Yoshi Tatsu
> Carlito
> Primo
> Chris Masters
> JTG
> Gail Kim
> Michelle McCool
> Natalie Neidhart
> Eve Torres
> Jillian
> Tiffany​


Over the Limit (2010)

Tagline: _Can't Stop Me_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Batista*
["I Quit" Match]
- After the match, Sheamus arrives to the ring, and gives Cena a Brogue Kick and a White Noise.

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Chris Jericho def. Edge (c)*

6. WWE Divas Championship
*Alicia Fox (c) def. Melina*

5. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Championship
*Sheamus def. Randy Orton*

4. *The Miz (w/ Maryse) def. Mark Henry via disqualification*

3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Kane and The Big Show (c) def. The Great Khali and Santino Marella (w/ Jillian)*
[Tag Team Match]

2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Drew McIntyre (c) def. R-Truth*

1. *CM Punk def. Cody Rhodes*

DARK MATCH: *Jack Swagger def. Chris Masters*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Over the Limit (2010)
> 
> Tagline: _Can't Stop Me_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Batista*
> ["I Quit" Match]
> - After the match, Sheamus arrives to the ring, and gives Cena a Brogue Kick and a White Noise.
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Chris Jericho def. Edge (c)*
> 
> 6. WWE Divas Championship
> *Alicia Fox (c) def. Melina*
> 
> 5. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Championship
> *Sheamus def. Randy Orton*
> 
> 4. *The Miz (w/ Maryse) def. Mark Henry via disqualification*
> 
> 3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Kane and The Big Show (c) def. The Great Khali and Santino Marella (w/ Jillian)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Drew McIntyre (c) def. R-Truth*
> 
> 1. *CM Punk def. Cody Rhodes*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Jack Swagger def. Chris Masters*​


King of the Ring (2010)

Tagline: _It Takes A Thousand Battles to Claim the Throne_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) fought Sheamus to a no contest*
- During the match, the Nexus made their debut, and attacked, Cena, Sheamus, security guards, and ring officials. Members of the Nexus then got arrested as Vince McMahon called the police.

7. King of the Ring Final Match
*Randy Orton def. Matt Hardy*
- The winner of the King of the Ring tournament will earn a World title shot on Summerslam, depending on the wrestler's brand.

6. World Heavyweight Championship
*Chris Jericho (c) def. CM Punk*

5. *The World's Strongest Tag Team (Mark Henry and Montel Vontavious Porter) def. The Miz and Ted DiBiase (w/ Maryse)*
[Tag Team Match]

4. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Edge and Christian def. Kane and The Big Show (c)*
[Tag Team Match]

3. King of the Ring Semi-Final Match
*Randy Orton def. Jack Swagger*

2. WWE Women's Championship
*Layla (c) (w/ Gail Kim) def. Michelle McCool (w/ Tiffany)*

1. King of the Ring Semi-Final Match
*Matt Hardy def. John Morrison*

DARK MATCH: *Luke Gallows def. Vladimir Kozlov*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> King of the Ring (2010)
> 
> Tagline: _It Takes A Thousand Battles to Claim the Throne_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) fought Sheamus to a no contest*
> - During the match, the Nexus made their debut, and attacked, Cena, Sheamus, security guards, and ring officials. Members of the Nexus then got arrested as Vince McMahon called the police.
> 
> 7. King of the Ring Final Match
> *Randy Orton def. Matt Hardy*
> - The winner of the King of the Ring tournament will earn a World title shot on Summerslam, depending on the wrestler's brand.
> 
> 6. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Chris Jericho (c) def. CM Punk*
> 
> 5. *The World's Strongest Tag Team (Mark Henry and Montel Vontavious Porter) def. The Miz and Ted DiBiase (w/ Maryse)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 4. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Edge and Christian def. Kane and The Big Show (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 3. King of the Ring Semi-Final Match
> *Randy Orton def. Jack Swagger*
> 
> 2. WWE Women's Championship
> *Layla (c) (w/ Gail Kim) def. Michelle McCool (w/ Tiffany)*
> 
> 1. King of the Ring Semi-Final Match
> *Matt Hardy def. John Morrison*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Luke Gallows def. Vladimir Kozlov*​


Night of Champions (2010)

Tagline: _Every Championship Is On the Line_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*CM Punk def. Chris Jericho (c), Kane, and The Undertaker*
[Fatal-4-Way]
- This is Taker's first match since Wrestlemania XXVI.
- For the second time during the event, the Nexus interferes, and attacks the four men. Punk was able to pin Kane while Taker was getting beaten down.

6. WWE Women's Championship and WWE Divas Championship Unification Match
*Melina (c) def. Layla (c)*
[Lumberjill Match]
- Melina turned heel once again after Over the Limit by cheating to win the Divas Title.

5. WWE Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. John Cena*
[Steel Cage Match]
- The Nexus interferes the match once again, attacking both Cena and Sheamus. Sheamus was the first one to escape the cage.
- After Night of Champions, Cena and Sheamus had a rematch where the latter won after Cena got distracted from the Nexus. Vince McMahon then took matters by issuing a rematch inside a Steel Cage to prevent the Nexus from interfering.

4. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
*The Miz (w/ Maryse and Ted DiBiase) def. Montel Vontavious Porter*

3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Edge and Christian (c) def. The Hart Dynasty (Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith) (w/ Natalie Neidhart)*
[Tag Team Match]

2. United States Championship
*Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Chris Masters*

1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Chavo Guerrero def. Drew McIntyre (c), and R-Truth*
[Triple Threat Match]
- Following his win, Chavo turns babyface for the first time since 2004. 

DARK MATCH: *Jack Swagger def. Evan Bourne*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Night of Champions (2010)
> 
> Tagline: _Every Championship Is On the Line_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *CM Punk def. Chris Jericho (c), Kane, and The Undertaker*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> - This is Taker's first match since Wrestlemania XXVI.
> - For the second time during the event, the Nexus interferes, and attacks the four men. Punk was able to pin Kane while Taker was getting beaten down.
> 
> 6. WWE Women's Championship and WWE Divas Championship Unification Match
> *Melina (c) def. Layla (c)*
> [Lumberjill Match]
> - Melina turned heel once again after Over the Limit by cheating to win the Divas Title.
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. John Cena*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> - The Nexus interferes the match once again, attacking both Cena and Sheamus. Sheamus was the first one to escape the cage.
> - After Night of Champions, Cena and Sheamus had a rematch where the latter won after Cena got distracted from the Nexus. Vince McMahon then took matters by issuing a rematch inside a Steel Cage to prevent the Nexus from interfering.
> 
> 4. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *The Miz (w/ Maryse and Ted DiBiase) def. Montel Vontavious Porter*
> 
> 3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Edge and Christian (c) def. The Hart Dynasty (Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith) (w/ Natalie Neidhart)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. United States Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Chris Masters*
> 
> 1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Chavo Guerrero def. Drew McIntyre (c), and R-Truth*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - Following his win, Chavo turns babyface for the first time since 2004.
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Jack Swagger def. Evan Bourne*​


Summerslam (2010)

Tagline: _The Heat Is On!_

MAIN EVENT: *Team WWE (John Cena, Edge, Christian, The Great Khali, R-Truth, Bret Hart, and Rey Mysterio) def. The Nexus (Wade Barrett, Daniel Bryan, David Otunga, Skip Sheffield, Darren Young, Michael Tarver, and Justin Gabriel)*
[7-on-7 Elimination Tag Team Match]
- Rey Mysterio becomes Kofi Kingston's substitute after the latter was assaulted by the Nexus backstage. This is Mysterio's first appearance and match since getting injured on Elimination Chamber.
- Elimination by order: Young, Truth, Tarver, Otunga, Hart, Khali, Sheffield, Christian, Gabriel, Mysterio, Edge, Bryan, Barrett 

5. WWE Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Randy Orton*
- Due to the previous attacks from the Nexus, if anyone interferes the match, the person will be suspended indefinitely.

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Undertaker def. CM Punk (c) via disqualification*
- Due to the previous attacks from the Nexus, if anyone interferes the match, the person will be suspended indefinitely.
- During the match, Punk officially turns heel again after giving Taker a lowblow in order to defend his title. This made Taker very mad, and led him to delivering a Chokeslam and a Tombstone over a steel chair.

3. WWE Divas Championship
*Melina (c) (w/ Rosa Mendes and Eve Torres) def. Natalie Neidhart (w/ Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith), and Beth Phoenix*
[Triple Threat Match]
- After winning the Unified Divas and Women's Championship, Melina formed a stable with her fellow Latina wrestlers Mendes and Torres. Also, after Night of Champions, Phoenix turned face for the first time after refusing to attack Kelly Kelly in an 8-Diva tag team match with the other three.

2. *The Big Show def. Kane*
[Street Fight]

1. WWE United States Championship
*Dolph Ziggler (c) def. John Morrison*

DARK MATCH: WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Chavo Guerrero (c) def. Ted DiBiase*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Summerslam (2010)
> 
> Tagline: _The Heat Is On!_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: *Team WWE (John Cena, Edge, Christian, The Great Khali, R-Truth, Bret Hart, and Rey Mysterio) def. The Nexus (Wade Barrett, Daniel Bryan, David Otunga, Skip Sheffield, Darren Young, Michael Tarver, and Justin Gabriel)*
> [7-on-7 Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - Rey Mysterio becomes Kofi Kingston's substitute after the latter was assaulted by the Nexus backstage. This is Mysterio's first appearance and match since getting injured on Elimination Chamber.
> - Elimination by order: Young, Truth, Tarver, Otunga, Hart, Khali, Sheffield, Christian, Gabriel, Mysterio, Edge, Bryan, Barrett
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Randy Orton*
> - Due to the previous attacks from the Nexus, if anyone interferes the match, the person will be suspended indefinitely.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Undertaker def. CM Punk (c) via disqualification*
> - Due to the previous attacks from the Nexus, if anyone interferes the match, the person will be suspended indefinitely.
> - During the match, Punk officially turns heel again after giving Taker a lowblow in order to defend his title. This made Taker very mad, and led him to delivering a Chokeslam and a Tombstone over a steel chair.
> 
> 3. WWE Divas Championship
> *Melina (c) (w/ Rosa Mendes and Eve Torres) def. Natalie Neidhart (w/ Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith), and Beth Phoenix*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - After winning the Unified Divas and Women's Championship, Melina formed a stable with her fellow Latina wrestlers Mendes and Torres. Also, after Night of Champions, Phoenix turned face for the first time after refusing to attack Kelly Kelly in an 8-Diva tag team match with the other three.
> 
> 2. *The Big Show def. Kane*
> [Street Fight]
> 
> 1. WWE United States Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler (c) def. John Morrison*
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Chavo Guerrero (c) def. Ted DiBiase*​


Breaking Point (2010)

Tagline: _Will the Deadman Tap Out for the First Time?_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. The Undertaker*
[Submission Match]
- If Punk gets disqualified, he will have to lose his World Title as well.
- Punk won the match when the referee thought Taker was tapping out, where in fact, Taker was only struggling to reverse the Anaconda Vice.

6. *Wade Barrett def. John Cena*
["I Quit" Match]
- If Barrett loses, the Nexus will have to disband.
- During the match, the Big Show helps Barrett win by giving Cena a Knockout Punch. On the next episode of Raw, it was revealed that the Nexus has hired the Big Show to make sure Barrett wins. 
- The rest of the Nexus were temporarily suspended after attacking Vince McMahon on Raw. 

5. WWE Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Randy Orton*
[Singapore Cane Match]

4. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Edge and Christian (c) def. Anarchy (Luke Gallows and Ezekiel Jackson) (w/ Serena)* 
[Tag Team Match]
- After Night of Champions, Gallows, Jackson, and Serena teamed up to form a tag team called Anarchy emulating a biker-gang gimmick.

3. *Rey Mysterio def. The Miz (w/ Ted DiBiase and Maryse) via disqualification*

2. *Jack Swagger def. The Big Show*
[Submission Match] 

1. *The Hart Dynasty (Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith) (w/ Natalie Neidhart) def. Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne)* 
[Tag Team Match] 

DARK MATCH: *R-Truth def. Trent Barreta*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Breaking Point (2010)
> 
> Tagline: _Will the Deadman Tap Out for the First Time?_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. The Undertaker*
> [Submission Match]
> - If Punk gets disqualified, he will have to lose his World Title as well.
> - Punk won the match when the referee thought Taker was tapping out, where in fact, Taker was only struggling to reverse the Anaconda Vice.
> 
> 6. *Wade Barrett def. John Cena*
> ["I Quit" Match]
> - If Barrett loses, the Nexus will have to disband.
> - During the match, the Big Show helps Barrett win by giving Cena a Knockout Punch. On the next episode of Raw, it was revealed that the Nexus has hired the Big Show to make sure Barrett wins.
> - The rest of the Nexus were temporarily suspended after attacking Vince McMahon on Raw.
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Randy Orton*
> [Singapore Cane Match]
> 
> 4. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Edge and Christian (c) def. Anarchy (Luke Gallows and Ezekiel Jackson) (w/ Serena)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - After Night of Champions, Gallows, Jackson, and Serena teamed up to form a tag team called Anarchy emulating a biker-gang gimmick.
> 
> 3. *Rey Mysterio def. The Miz (w/ Ted DiBiase and Maryse) via disqualification*
> 
> 2. *Jack Swagger def. The Big Show*
> [Submission Match]
> 
> 1. *The Hart Dynasty (Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith) (w/ Natalie Neidhart) def. Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *R-Truth def. Trent Barreta*​


Hell in a Cell (2010)

Tagline: _Hell Is Where the Heart Is_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*The Undertaker def. CM Punk (c)*
[Hell in a Cell Match]

5. *The Big Show def. John Cena*
- If Cena loses, he must join the Nexus.

4. WWE Divas Championship
*Melina (c) (w/ Eve Torres and Rosa Mendes) def. Gail Kim*

3. WWE Championship
*Randy Orton def. Sheamus (c)*
[Hell in a Cell Match]

2. #1 Contender's Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
*Jack Swagger def. Christian, and John Morrison*
[Triple Threat Match]

1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Daniel Bryan def. Chavo Guerrero (c)*

DARK MATCH: *Darren Young and Michael Tarver def. R-Truth and Montel Vontavious Porter*
[Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Hell in a Cell (2010)
> 
> Tagline: _Hell Is Where the Heart Is_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Undertaker def. CM Punk (c)*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> 
> 5. *The Big Show def. John Cena*
> - If Cena loses, he must join the Nexus.
> 
> 4. WWE Divas Championship
> *Melina (c) (w/ Eve Torres and Rosa Mendes) def. Gail Kim*
> 
> 3. WWE Championship
> *Randy Orton def. Sheamus (c)*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> 
> 2. #1 Contender's Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
> *Jack Swagger def. Christian, and John Morrison*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Daniel Bryan def. Chavo Guerrero (c)*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Darren Young and Michael Tarver def. R-Truth and Montel Vontavious Porter*
> [Tag Team Match]​


In Your House: The Nexus Strikes Back!

Tagline: _It's Either You're With the Nexus, Or Against Us!_

- Any member of the Nexus that loses will be kicked out of the faction.

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Wade Barrett def. Randy Orton (c) via disqualification*
- If Barrett loses, Cena will be fired from the WWE.

6. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Edge and Christian (c) def. Darren Young and Michael Tarver*
[Tag Team Match]
- After the match, other members of the Nexus came into the ring, and assaulted both Young and Tarver.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Undertaker (c) def. Jack Swagger*

4. WWE United States Championship
*Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Santino Marella, Kane, and Skip Sheffield *
[Fatal-4-Way]
- After the match, Big Show came out and gave Sheffield a Knockout Punch due to the latter's loss.

3. *The Big Show def. John Morrison*

2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Daniel Bryan (c) def. R-Truth*

1. *Justin Gabriel def. Rey Mysterio*

DARK MATCH: *David Otunga def. Kofi Kingston*​


----------



## BackBone2

*WWE Royal Rumble (2013)*

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Wade Barrett (c) vs. The Miz

Big E. Langston vs. WWE Tag Team Champion Kane

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs. Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Big Show (c) vs. Chris Jericho

*30 Man Royal Rumble match*


----------



## BackBone2

*WWE Elimination Chamber (2013)*

*WWE Championship*
Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson (c0 vs. CM Punk

*Elimination Chamber match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Big Show (c) vs. Sheamus vs. Randy Orton vs. Alberto Del Rio vs. R-Truth vs. Wade Barrett

*WWE Diva's Championship*
Kaitlyn (c) vs. Tamina Snuka

*WWE United States Championship*
Antonio Cesaro (c) vs. Kofi Kingston

*Six Man Tag Team match*
John Cena and WWE Tag Team Champions Team Hell No vs. The Shield

Ryback vs. Mark Henry


----------



## BackBone2

*WrestleMania 29 NY | NJ (2013)*

*Fatal Four Way match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Wade Barrett (c) vs. The Miz vs. Fandango vs. Jack Swagger

*Six man tag team match*
The Shield vs. Randy Orton and the WWE Tag Team Champions Team Hell No 

*WWE United States Championship*
Antonio Cesaro (c) vs. Justin Gabriel

*Triple threat match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. Chris Jericho vs. Dolph Ziggler

*Hell in a Cell*
Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar

*Triple threat match*
Big Show vs. Ryback vs. Mark Henry

*Ten Diva tag team match*
AJ Lee, Tamina, Nikki Bella, Brie Bella and Layla vs. Kaitlyn, Alicia Fox, Cameron, Naomi and Natalya

The Undertaker vs. CM Punk

*WWE Championship*
Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson (c) vs. John Cena


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> In Your House: The Nexus Strikes Back!
> 
> Tagline: _It's Either You're With the Nexus, Or Against Us!_
> 
> - Any member of the Nexus that loses will be kicked out of the faction.
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Wade Barrett def. Randy Orton (c) via disqualification*
> - If Barrett loses, Cena will be fired from the WWE.
> 
> 6. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Edge and Christian (c) def. Darren Young and Michael Tarver*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - After the match, other members of the Nexus came into the ring, and assaulted both Young and Tarver.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Undertaker (c) def. Jack Swagger*
> 
> 4. WWE United States Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Santino Marella, Kane, and Skip Sheffield *
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> - After the match, Big Show came out and gave Sheffield a Knockout Punch due to the latter's loss.
> 
> 3. *The Big Show def. John Morrison*
> 
> 2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Daniel Bryan (c) def. R-Truth*
> 
> 1. *Justin Gabriel def. Rey Mysterio*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *David Otunga def. Kofi Kingston*​


Survivor Series (2010)

Tagline: _Free or Fired_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Randy Orton (c) def. Wade Barrett*
[Special Guest Referee: John Cena]
- If Barrett wins, Cena will be freed from the Nexus. But if Barrett loses, Cena will be fired from the WWE. 

5. *The Nexus (The Big Show, Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater, Mason Ryan, and Daniel Bryan) (w/ Michael McGillicutty, Husky Harris, and David Otunga) def. Team Smackdown (The Undertaker, Edge, Christian, Kofi Kingston, and Evan Bourne)*
[5-on-5 Elimination Tag Team Match]
- This also marks Ryan's debut match in the WWE.
- Elimination by order: Bourne, Slater, Kingston, Gabriel, Edge, Ryan, Christian, Bryan, Taker)

4. *Team Phoenix (Beth Phoenix, Brie Bella, Nikki Bella, Gail Kim, and Kelly Kelly) def. Team Melina (Melina, Eve Torres, Rosa Mendez, Natalie Neidhart, and Tiffany)*
[5-on-5 Elimination Tag Team Match]
- Elimination by order: Nikki, Mendez, Tifanny, Brie, Torres, Kim, Melina, Neidhart

3. *Mark Henry def. Sheamus*
- This is Henry's comeback match since getting injured on July.

2. *Team Mysterio (Rey Mysterio, R-Truth, Montel Vontavious Porter, Chavo Guerrero, and Vladimir Kozlov) def. Team Miz (The Miz, Ted DiBiase, Alberto del Rio, Luke Gallows, and Ezekiel Jackson) (w/ Maryse, Ricardo Rodriguez, and Serena)*
[5-on-5 Elimination Tag Team Match]
- Elimination by order: Porter, Gallows, Jackson, Guerrero, Kozlov, DiBiase, Truth, Miz, Del Rio

1. *Team Ziggler (Dolph Ziggler, Tyson Kidd, David Hart Smith, Jack Swagger, and CM Punk) def. Team Morrison (John Morrison, Santino Marella, The Great Khali, Chris Masters, and Yoshi Tatsu)*
[5-on-5 Elimination Tag Team Match]
- Elimination by order: Masters, Smith, Marella, Kidd, Tatsu, Khali, Punk, Morrison

DARK MATCH: *Senshi def. Drew McIntyre*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Survivor Series (2010)
> 
> Tagline: _Free or Fired_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) def. Wade Barrett*
> [Special Guest Referee: John Cena]
> - If Barrett wins, Cena will be freed from the Nexus. But if Barrett loses, Cena will be fired from the WWE.
> 
> 5. *The Nexus (The Big Show, Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater, Mason Ryan, and Daniel Bryan) (w/ Michael McGillicutty, Husky Harris, and David Otunga) def. Team Smackdown (The Undertaker, Edge, Christian, Kofi Kingston, and Evan Bourne)*
> [5-on-5 Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - This also marks Ryan's debut match in the WWE.
> - Elimination by order: Bourne, Slater, Kingston, Gabriel, Edge, Ryan, Christian, Bryan, Taker)
> 
> 4. *Team Phoenix (Beth Phoenix, Brie Bella, Nikki Bella, Gail Kim, and Kelly Kelly) def. Team Melina (Melina, Eve Torres, Rosa Mendez, Natalie Neidhart, and Tiffany)*
> [5-on-5 Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - Elimination by order: Nikki, Mendez, Tifanny, Brie, Torres, Kim, Melina, Neidhart
> 
> 3. *Mark Henry def. Sheamus*
> - This is Henry's comeback match since getting injured on July.
> 
> 2. *Team Mysterio (Rey Mysterio, R-Truth, Montel Vontavious Porter, Chavo Guerrero, and Vladimir Kozlov) def. Team Miz (The Miz, Ted DiBiase, Alberto del Rio, Luke Gallows, and Ezekiel Jackson) (w/ Maryse, Ricardo Rodriguez, and Serena)*
> [5-on-5 Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - Elimination by order: Porter, Gallows, Jackson, Guerrero, Kozlov, DiBiase, Truth, Miz, Del Rio
> 
> 1. *Team Ziggler (Dolph Ziggler, Tyson Kidd, David Hart Smith, Jack Swagger, and CM Punk) def. Team Morrison (John Morrison, Santino Marella, The Great Khali, Chris Masters, and Yoshi Tatsu)*
> [5-on-5 Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - Elimination by order: Masters, Smith, Marella, Kidd, Tatsu, Khali, Punk, Morrison
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Senshi def. Drew McIntyre*​


TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2010)

Tagline: _Three Strikes, And You're Out!_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*The Undertaker (c) def. The Big Show, Edge, and Christian*
[4-Way Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match] 

6. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) def. Anarchy (Luke Gallows and Ezekiel Jackson) (c) (w/ Serena)*
[Tag Team Match]

5. WWE Championship
*The Miz (c) (w/ Maryse and Alex Riley) def. Randy Orton*
[Tables Match]
- While Orton defeated Wade Barrett on a title match on Raw, Miz cashed in his MITB briefcase, and won the WWE Championship. 
- After Survivor Series, Miz fired Ted DiBiase as his Assistant for not helping him the former while on a match with Mark Henry. DiBiase was then replaced by Riley.

4. *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Rey Mysterio*

3. WWE United States Championship
*John Morrison def. Dolph Ziggler (c)*
[Ladder Match]

2. WWE Divas Championship
*Melina (c) (w/ Eve Torres and Rosa Mendez) def. Beth Phoenix (w/ Kelly Kelly)*

1. *Sheamus def. Mark Henry*
[Chairs Match]

DARK MATCH: *Alicia Fox def. Natalie Neidhart*​


----------



## Frakkles

*Wrestlemania XX
~ Sunday 14th March 2004 @ Madison Square Garden, Manhattan, New York ~*

_*WWE United States Championship*_
John Cena def. _WWE United States Champion,_ Big Show (5.12)

The World's Greatest Tag Team; Charlie Haas & Shelton Benjamin def. The Dudley Boyz; Bubba Ray and D-Von Dudley (6.26)

_*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*_
Rey Mysterio def. _WWE Cruiserweight Champion,_ Chavo Guerrero (7.08)

Christian W/Edge def.Chris Jericho W/Trish Stratus (12.25)

_*World Tag Team Championships*_
Booker T & Rob Van Dam def. _World Tag Team Champions,_ Evolution; Batista & Ric Flair (8.32)

_*WWE Intercontinental Championship
Hardcore Match*
WWE Intercontinental Champion,_ Randy Orton def. Cactus Jack (18.41)

Shawn Michaels def. The Rock (20.10)

The Undertaker W/Paul Bearer def. Kurt Angle (23.32)

_*World Heavyweight Championship*_
Brock Lesnar def. _World Heavyweight Champion,_ Triple H (14.45)
*S/R:* Stone Cold Steve Austin

_*WWE Championship*_
Chris Benoit def. _WWE Champion,_ Eddie Guerrero (27.39)​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2010)
> 
> Tagline: _Three Strikes, And You're Out!_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Undertaker (c) def. The Big Show, Edge, and Christian*
> [4-Way Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match]
> 
> 6. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) def. Anarchy (Luke Gallows and Ezekiel Jackson) (c) (w/ Serena)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *The Miz (c) (w/ Maryse and Alex Riley) def. Randy Orton*
> [Tables Match]
> - While Orton defeated Wade Barrett on a title match on Raw, Miz cashed in his MITB briefcase, and won the WWE Championship.
> - After Survivor Series, Miz fired Ted DiBiase as his Assistant for not helping him the former while on a match with Mark Henry. DiBiase was then replaced by Riley.
> 
> 4. *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Rey Mysterio*
> 
> 3. WWE United States Championship
> *John Morrison def. Dolph Ziggler (c)*
> [Ladder Match]
> 
> 2. WWE Divas Championship
> *Melina (c) (w/ Eve Torres and Rosa Mendez) def. Beth Phoenix (w/ Kelly Kelly)*
> 
> 1. *Sheamus def. Mark Henry*
> [Chairs Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Alicia Fox def. Natalie Neidhart*​


Royal Rumble (2011)

Tagline: _The Biggest Royal Rumble in History_

MAIN EVENT: _40-Man Royal Rumble Match_
*Winner: John Cena by last eliminating Christian*
- Final Eight: Cena, Christian, John Morrison, Kane, Daniel Bryan, Edge, The Big Show, and Mark Henry 

3. World Heavyweight Championship
*Wade Barrett (w/ Mason Ryan and Michael McGillicutty) def. The Undertaker (c) *

2. WWE Divas Championship
*Kelly Kelly (w/ Beth Phoenix) def. Melina (c) (w/ Eve Torres and Rosa Mendez)*

1. WWE Championship
*The Miz (c) (w/ Alex Riley) def. Randy Orton*
- After the Tables, Ladders, and Chairs pay-per-view, the Miz dumped Maryse after learning about her affair with Orton.​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Royal Rumble (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _The Biggest Royal Rumble in History_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: _40-Man Royal Rumble Match_
> *Winner: John Cena by last eliminating Christian*
> - Final Eight: Cena, Christian, John Morrison, Kane, Daniel Bryan, Edge, The Big Show, and Mark Henry
> 
> 3. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Wade Barrett (w/ Mason Ryan and Michael McGillicutty) def. The Undertaker (c) *
> 
> 2. WWE Divas Championship
> *Kelly Kelly (w/ Beth Phoenix) def. Melina (c) (w/ Eve Torres and Rosa Mendez)*
> 
> 1. WWE Championship
> *The Miz (c) (w/ Alex Riley) def. Randy Orton*
> - After the Tables, Ladders, and Chairs pay-per-view, the Miz dumped Maryse after learning about her affair with Orton.​


Elimination Chamber (2011)

Tagline: _Survive the Chamber. Become Immortal._

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*The Miz (c) def. Rey Mysterio, Randy Orton, Sheamus, Mark Henry, and R-Truth *
[Elimination Chamber Match]
- Entrance by order: Orton, Sheamus, Truth, Henry, Mysterio, Miz
- Elimination by order: Sheamus, Truth, Henry, Orton, Mysterio
- After the match, Cena quickly enters the ring, and gives Miz an Attitude Adjustment.

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Wade Barrett (c) (w/ Mason Ryan and Michael McGillicutty) def. Edge*
- During the match, while the referee was down, Christian entered the ring, armed Edge and himself a steel chair. Just when Edge was about to hit Barrett with a steel chair, Christian turned on his best friend by hitting him with a chair. Barrett soon recovered and pinned Edge for the win.

3. Grudge Match 
*John Cena def. Daniel Bryan*
- After winning the Royal Rumble match, Cena challenged Barrett to a match on Elimination Chamber for the World Heavyweight Championship, teasing a World Title unification match on Wrestlemania, but the Anonymous Raw General Manager has disapproved because Cena has not earned the right to challenge Barrett for the title, let alone the latter is on Smackdown. Instead, the Raw GM booked Bryan as Cena's opponent.

2. *CM Punk def. Jerry Lawler*
[Street Fight]
- Ever since Survivor Series, Punk was absent for more than two months. When he returned after the Royal Rumble, he explained to the WWE Universe that he has undergone depression and sought out rehabilitation. While undergoing rehab, he claimed to have seen the "Light" that will guide him to become the "Second City Saint" and the "Voice of the Voiceless" in order to "save" the WWE. His first call to action was to criticize and eradicate the Smackdown commentary, calling Lawler a "chattering piece of crap", thus igniting a feud.

1. #1 Contender's Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
*The Big Show def. Christian, John Morrison, Jack Swagger, Kofi Kingston, and David Otunga*
[Elimination Chamber Match] 
- Entrance by order: Kingston, Swagger, Christian, Otunga, Morrison, Big Show
- Elimination by order: Kingston, Swagger, Morrison, Otunga, Christian
- After Royal Rumble, Big Show was fired from the Nexus after failing his leadership duties. Big Show was brought into tears with the decision, turning him face again.

DARK MATCH: *Tyson Kidd def. David Hart Smith*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Elimination Chamber (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _Survive the Chamber. Become Immortal._
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *The Miz (c) def. Rey Mysterio, Randy Orton, Sheamus, Mark Henry, and R-Truth *
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> - Entrance by order: Orton, Sheamus, Truth, Henry, Mysterio, Miz
> - Elimination by order: Sheamus, Truth, Henry, Orton, Mysterio
> - After the match, Cena quickly enters the ring, and gives Miz an Attitude Adjustment.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Wade Barrett (c) (w/ Mason Ryan and Michael McGillicutty) def. Edge*
> - During the match, while the referee was down, Christian entered the ring, armed Edge and himself a steel chair. Just when Edge was about to hit Barrett with a steel chair, Christian turned on his best friend by hitting him with a chair. Barrett soon recovered and pinned Edge for the win.
> 
> 3. Grudge Match
> *John Cena def. Daniel Bryan*
> - After winning the Royal Rumble match, Cena challenged Barrett to a match on Elimination Chamber for the World Heavyweight Championship, teasing a World Title unification match on Wrestlemania, but the Anonymous Raw General Manager has disapproved because Cena has not earned the right to challenge Barrett for the title, let alone the latter is on Smackdown. Instead, the Raw GM booked Bryan as Cena's opponent.
> 
> 2. *CM Punk def. Jerry Lawler*
> [Street Fight]
> - Ever since Survivor Series, Punk was absent for more than two months. When he returned after the Royal Rumble, he explained to the WWE Universe that he has undergone depression and sought out rehabilitation. While undergoing rehab, he claimed to have seen the "Light" that will guide him to become the "Second City Saint" and the "Voice of the Voiceless" in order to "save" the WWE. His first call to action was to criticize and eradicate the Smackdown commentary, calling Lawler a "chattering piece of crap", thus igniting a feud.
> 
> 1. #1 Contender's Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Big Show def. Christian, John Morrison, Jack Swagger, Kofi Kingston, and David Otunga*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> - Entrance by order: Kingston, Swagger, Christian, Otunga, Morrison, Big Show
> - Elimination by order: Kingston, Swagger, Morrison, Otunga, Christian
> - After Royal Rumble, Big Show was fired from the Nexus after failing his leadership duties. Big Show was brought into tears with the decision, turning him face again.
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Tyson Kidd def. David Hart Smith*​


Wrestlemania XXVII

Tagline: _The Greatest Generation_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*The Miz (w/ Alex Riley) def. John Cena*
[Special Guest Enforcer: The Rock]
- During the match, the Rock delivered a Rock Bottom to Cena out of nowhere while the former was about to give Five-Knuckle Shuffle to Miz. After the match, the Rock delivered another Rock Bottom to the Miz and a People's Elbow to end it all. 
- In contrast with the original booking, Cena and the Rock's first encounter will be on Wrestlemania, in order to build a greater anticipation on the encounter between the two, and to put more focus on Miz and Cena's feud.

7. *Kelly Kelly, John Morrison, and Snooki def. Michelle McCool, Dashing Cody Rhodes, and Layla*
[6-Person Tag Team Match]
- Rhodes made his comeback on the first episode of Smackdown in 2011, emulating a narcissistic yet cowardly gimmick.

6. *The Undertaker def. Triple H*
[No Disqualification Match]

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Big Show def. Wade Barrett (c) (w/ Mason Ryan and Michael McGillicutty)*

** CM Punk, The Rock, and Stone Cold Steve Austin segment.*
- Punk comes out of Wrestlemania, and cuts his first ever "pipebomb", highlighting Wrestlemania's history, WWE's hypocrisy, The Rock, John Cena, and the reason why he does not want to compete in a match in such a historic event. His reason is that he has accomplished almost everything a wrestler would ever want in his career, and that he is seeking "change" in the company's different components, from backstage booking to upper management. The Rock then came out to show who is the the true host of the Show. And as things get heated, Austin came out and mocked both Punk and the Rock. After a brief argument, Austin delivered a Stunner to Punk. To close the segment, Austin and the Rock look at each other eye to eye with mutual respect, although the former was teasing to Stun the latter as an act of revenge from Wrestlemania XIX.

4. Brother vs. Brother
*Christian def. Edge*

3. WWE Intercotinental Championship
*Sheamus def. Daniel Bryan (c), and Rey Mysterio*
[Triple Threat Match]
- Since the 20-Man Battle Royale ended with a draw, the match was turned into a Triple Threat Match.

2. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) (c) def. The Nexus (Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater) (w/ David Otunga and Husky Harris)*
[Tag Team Match]

1. *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Randy Orton*

DARK MATCH: 20-Man Battle Royal to Determine the #1 Contender for the WWE United States Championship
*Winner: Rey Mysterio and Sheamus eliminated one another to a draw*

DARK MATCH: *Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. The Playboys (Santino Marella and The Great Khali) (w/ Brie and Nikki Bella)*
[Tag Team Match]​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

MITB 2011 Chicago Ill
8 Man MITB for the MITB Briefcase
ADR vs Christian vs Sin Cara vs Daniel Bryan vs Big Show vs Mark Henry vs Jack Swagger vs Santino Marella
Winner:Henry

The USOs vs New Nexus for the WTT Titles
Winner:New Nexus

Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella vs Nikki Bella for the Womens Title
Winner:Kelly Kelly

10 Mins Iron Man Match for the US Title
Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston
Winner: Dolph Ziggler

"Brogue Kick vs The Punt" Stretcher Match 
Randy Orton vs Sheamus
Winner:Sheamus

6 Man MITB for the WWE Championship
CM Punk vs The Miz vs R Truth vs John Cena vs Mason Ryan vs Rey Mysterio
Winner:CM Punk


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Wrestlemania XXVII
> 
> Tagline: _The Greatest Generation_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *The Miz (w/ Alex Riley) def. John Cena*
> [Special Guest Enforcer: The Rock]
> - During the match, the Rock delivered a Rock Bottom to Cena out of nowhere while the former was about to give Five-Knuckle Shuffle to Miz. After the match, the Rock delivered another Rock Bottom to the Miz and a People's Elbow to end it all.
> - In contrast with the original booking, Cena and the Rock's first encounter will be on Wrestlemania, in order to build a greater anticipation on the encounter between the two, and to put more focus on Miz and Cena's feud.
> 
> 7. *Kelly Kelly, John Morrison, and Snooki def. Michelle McCool, Dashing Cody Rhodes, and Layla*
> [6-Person Tag Team Match]
> - Rhodes made his comeback on the first episode of Smackdown in 2011, emulating a narcissistic yet cowardly gimmick.
> 
> 6. *The Undertaker def. Triple H*
> [No Disqualification Match]
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Big Show def. Wade Barrett (c) (w/ Mason Ryan and Michael McGillicutty)*
> 
> ** CM Punk, The Rock, and Stone Cold Steve Austin segment.*
> - Punk comes out of Wrestlemania, and cuts his first ever "pipebomb", highlighting Wrestlemania's history, WWE's hypocrisy, The Rock, John Cena, and the reason why he does not want to compete in a match in such a historic event. His reason is that he has accomplished almost everything a wrestler would ever want in his career, and that he is seeking "change" in the company's different components, from backstage booking to upper management. The Rock then came out to show who is the the true host of the Show. And as things get heated, Austin came out and mocked both Punk and the Rock. After a brief argument, Austin delivered a Stunner to Punk. To close the segment, Austin and the Rock look at each other eye to eye with mutual respect, although the former was teasing to Stun the latter as an act of revenge from Wrestlemania XIX.
> 
> 4. Brother vs. Brother
> *Christian def. Edge*
> 
> 3. WWE Intercotinental Championship
> *Sheamus def. Daniel Bryan (c), and Rey Mysterio*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - Since the 20-Man Battle Royale ended with a draw, the match was turned into a Triple Threat Match.
> 
> 2. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) (c) def. The Nexus (Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater) (w/ David Otunga and Husky Harris)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Randy Orton*
> 
> DARK MATCH: 20-Man Battle Royal to Determine the #1 Contender for the WWE United States Championship
> *Winner: Rey Mysterio and Sheamus eliminated one another to a draw*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. The Playboys (Santino Marella and The Great Khali) (w/ Brie and Nikki Bella)*
> [Tag Team Match]​


Extreme Rules (2011)

Tagline: _WWE Goes Extreme_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. The Miz (w/ Alex Riley)*
[Steel Cage Match]

7. Loser Leaves WWE
*Layla def. Michelle McCool*
[No Holds Barred Match]
- After the match, Kharma makes her debut and squashes McCool.

6. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Big Show (c) def. Wade Barrett*
[Last Man Standing Match]
[Special Guest Referee: CM Punk]
- Before the match, on a backstage segment, Barrett makes a point with his fellow Nexus members that he will fight a Big Show alone to prove that he is a "responsible leader".

5. *R-Truth def. Rey Mysterio*
[Southern-style Street Fight]
- After Wrestlemania, Truth turned heel by attacking Mysterio after the former lost to the latter. On the next episode of Raw, Truth explained his actions that WWE has a "conspiracy" for not pushing him onto the main event scene. Also, he does not trust the babyface wrestlers anymore calling them the "enemies of the state". 

4. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Daniel Bryan*
- After Wrestlemania, Bryan decided to quit the Nexus, feeling that he is better than the rest of the faction combined all along; thus, turning him face.

3. *Randy Orton def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
[Strap Match]

2. WWE United States Championship
*John Morrison (c) def. Dashing Cody Rhodes*
[Extreme Makeover Match]
- To end the short match, Morrison threw Rhodes onto a large mirror face-first. The following episode of Smackdown, Rhodes is seen wearing and competing matches with a paper-bag covering his face.

1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*CM Punk and Mason Ryan def. Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) (c), and Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
[3-Way Tag Team Ladder Match]
- After Wrestlemania, Punk decided to apply for the Nexus, feeling that he needs to establish a "family" in order to "save" the WWE. Barrett will only allow Punk to join the Nexus if he wins the tag team titles alongside Mason Ryan to prove his trust.

DARK MATCH: *Christian def. Kane*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Night of Champions (2010)
> 
> Tagline: _Every Championship Is On the Line_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *CM Punk def. Chris Jericho (c), Kane, and The Undertaker*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> - This is Taker's first match since Wrestlemania XXVI.
> - For the second time during the event, the Nexus interferes, and attacks the four men. Punk was able to pin Kane while Taker was getting beaten down.
> 
> 6. WWE Women's Championship and WWE Divas Championship Unification Match
> *Melina (c) def. Layla (c)*
> [Lumberjill Match]
> - Melina turned heel once again after Over the Limit by cheating to win the Divas Title.
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. John Cena*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> - The Nexus interferes the match once again, attacking both Cena and Sheamus. Sheamus was the first one to escape the cage.
> - After Night of Champions, Cena and Sheamus had a rematch where the latter won after Cena got distracted from the Nexus. Vince McMahon then took matters by issuing a rematch inside a Steel Cage to prevent the Nexus from interfering.
> 
> 4. Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *The Miz (w/ Maryse and Ted DiBiase) def. Montel Vontavious Porter*
> 
> 3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Edge and Christian (c) def. The Hart Dynasty (Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith) (w/ Natalie Neidhart)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. United States Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Chris Masters*
> 
> 1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Chavo Guerrero def. Drew McIntyre (c), and R-Truth*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - Following his win, Chavo turns babyface for the first time since 2004.
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Jack Swagger def. Evan Bourne*​


WrestleWar IV

*Tournament Winner: WWE*

MAIN EVENT: "The Biggest Match in Wrestling History" 
*Vince McMahon's Team (The Undertaker, John Cena, CM Punk, Randy Orton, and The Big Show) def. Hulk Hogan's Team (Sting, Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy, Matt Morgan, and Abyss)*
[WarGames Match]
- Winner: WWE
- Entrance by order: Cena, Angle, Morgan, Orton, Hardy, Punk, Abyss, Big Show, Sting, Taker
- Elimination by order: Morgan, Orton, Abyss, Big Show, Punk, Hardy, Angle, Taker, Sting 

6. *Melina, Beth Phoenix, Layla, and Alicia Fox def. Madison Rayne, Angelina Love, Tara, and Daffney*
[8-Woman Tag Team Match]
- Winner: WWE

5. WWE Champion vs. TNA World Heavyweight Champion
*Rob Van Dam def. Sheamus*
- Winner: TNA

4. WWE Intercontinental Champion vs. TNA X Division Champion vs. WWE United States Champion vs. TNA Television Champion
*A.J. Styles def. Dolph Ziggler, Doug Williams, and Chavo Guerrero*
[Fatal-4-Way]
- Winner: TNA

3. *The Miz and The Hart Dynasty (Tyson Kidd and David Hart Smith) (w/ Maryse, Ted DiBiase, and Natalie Neidhart) def. Mr. Anderson and Beer Money, Inc. (Robert Roode and James Storm)*
[6- Man Tag Team Match]
- Winner: WWE

2. *Chris Jericho def. Jeff Jarrett*
- Winner: WWE

1. WWE World Tag Team Champions vs. TNA World Tag Team Champions
*The Motor City Machine Guns (Chris Sabin and Alex Shelley) def. Edge and Christian*
[Tag Team Match]
- Winner: TNA​


----------



## spaldoni

Starrcade 89 at the Omni in Atlanta

Ric Flair vs Terry Funk- World Title cage bout

Road Warriors vs Steiner Brothers- Tag title

Lex Luger vs Sting- US title

Great Muta vs Hot stuff Eddie Gilbert- TV title

Midnight Express vs Z-Man/Fly'n Brian

Tommy Rich vs Buzz Sawyer- Street Fight

Andersons vs Cowboy Orton/Dick Slater

Shane Douglas/Johnny Ace(no dudes gimmick) vs Freebirds

Steve Williams vs Mike Rotonda

Bunkhouse Battle Royal


----------



## murder

The top matches for Wrestlemania 20 could have been:

Steve Austin vs Hulk Hogan

The Rock vs Shawn Michaels

Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar

Ric Flair vs Mick Foley

Triple H vs John Cena for World Title

Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit for WWE Title


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Extreme Rules (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _WWE Goes Extreme_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. The Miz (w/ Alex Riley)*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> 
> 7. Loser Leaves WWE
> *Layla def. Michelle McCool*
> [No Holds Barred Match]
> - After the match, Kharma makes her debut and squashes McCool.
> 
> 6. World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Big Show (c) def. Wade Barrett*
> [Last Man Standing Match]
> [Special Guest Referee: CM Punk]
> - Before the match, on a backstage segment, Barrett makes a point with his fellow Nexus members that he will fight a Big Show alone to prove that he is a "responsible leader".
> 
> 5. *R-Truth def. Rey Mysterio*
> [Southern-style Street Fight]
> - After Wrestlemania, Truth turned heel by attacking Mysterio after the former lost to the latter. On the next episode of Raw, Truth explained his actions that WWE has a "conspiracy" for not pushing him onto the main event scene. Also, he does not trust the babyface wrestlers anymore calling them the "enemies of the state".
> 
> 4. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Daniel Bryan*
> - After Wrestlemania, Bryan decided to quit the Nexus, feeling that he is better than the rest of the faction combined all along; thus, turning him face.
> 
> 3. *Randy Orton def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
> [Strap Match]
> 
> 2. WWE United States Championship
> *John Morrison (c) def. Dashing Cody Rhodes*
> [Extreme Makeover Match]
> - To end the short match, Morrison threw Rhodes onto a large mirror face-first. The following episode of Smackdown, Rhodes is seen wearing and competing matches with a paper-bag covering his face.
> 
> 1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *CM Punk and Mason Ryan def. Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) (c), and Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
> [3-Way Tag Team Ladder Match]
> - After Wrestlemania, Punk decided to apply for the Nexus, feeling that he needs to establish a "family" in order to "save" the WWE. Barrett will only allow Punk to join the Nexus if he wins the tag team titles alongside Mason Ryan to prove his trust.
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Christian def. Kane*​


WWE Draft 2011

Raw Roster
*WWE Champion*- John Cena
*WWE Intercontinental Champion*- Sheamus
*WWE World Tag Team Champions*- The Nexus (CM Punk and Mason Ryan)
*WWE Divas Champion*- Kelly Kelly
Alberto del Rio
The Miz
Rey Mysterio
R-Truth
Daniel Bryan
Kane
Dolph Ziggler
Jack Swagger
Zack Ryder
Justin Gabriel
Heath Slater
Brodus Clay
Alex Riley
David Otunga
Tyson Kidd
Santino Marella
Yoshi Tatsu
Chris Masters
Drew McIntyre
JTG
Trent Barreta
Beth Phoenix
Kharma
Layla
Natalya
Rosa Mendes
AJ Lee
Kaitlyn
*PART-TIMERS:*
The Rock
Brock Lesnar
The Undertaker
Triple H

Smackdown Roster
*World Heavyweight Champion*- The Big Show
*WWE United States Champion*- John Morrison
*WWE World Tag Team Champions*- The Nexus (CM Punk and Mason Ryan)
*WWE Divas Champion*- Kelly Kelly 
Randy Orton
Christian
Mark Henry
Wade Barrett
Kofi Kingston
Cody Rhodes
Evan Bourne
Sin Cara
Ezekiel Jackson
The Great Khali
Chavo Guerrero
William Regal
Michael McGillicutty
Husky Harris
Hunico
Jimmy Uso
Jey Uso
Ted DiBiase
Jinder Mahal
Vladimir Kozlov
Tyler Reks
Curt Hawkins
Melina
Alicia Fox
Tamina
Eve
Brie Bella
Nikki Bella
*PART-TIMERS:*
Triple H​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> WWE Draft 2011
> 
> Raw Roster
> *WWE Champion*- John Cena
> *WWE Intercontinental Champion*- Sheamus
> *WWE World Tag Team Champions*- The Nexus (CM Punk and Mason Ryan)
> *WWE Divas Champion*- Kelly Kelly
> Alberto del Rio
> The Miz
> Rey Mysterio
> R-Truth
> Daniel Bryan
> Kane
> Dolph Ziggler
> Jack Swagger
> Zack Ryder
> Justin Gabriel
> Heath Slater
> Brodus Clay
> Alex Riley
> David Otunga
> Tyson Kidd
> Santino Marella
> Yoshi Tatsu
> Chris Masters
> Drew McIntyre
> JTG
> Trent Barreta
> Beth Phoenix
> Kharma
> Layla
> Natalya
> Rosa Mendes
> AJ Lee
> Kaitlyn
> *PART-TIMERS:*
> The Rock
> Brock Lesnar
> The Undertaker
> Triple H
> 
> Smackdown Roster
> *World Heavyweight Champion*- The Big Show
> *WWE United States Champion*- John Morrison
> *WWE World Tag Team Champions*- The Nexus (CM Punk and Mason Ryan)
> *WWE Divas Champion*- Kelly Kelly
> Randy Orton
> Christian
> Mark Henry
> Wade Barrett
> Kofi Kingston
> Cody Rhodes
> Evan Bourne
> Sin Cara
> Ezekiel Jackson
> The Great Khali
> Chavo Guerrero
> William Regal
> Michael McGillicutty
> Husky Harris
> Hunico
> Jimmy Uso
> Jey Uso
> Ted DiBiase
> Jinder Mahal
> Vladimir Kozlov
> Tyler Reks
> Curt Hawkins
> Melina
> Alicia Fox
> Tamina
> Eve
> Brie Bella
> Nikki Bella
> *PART-TIMERS:*
> Triple H​


Over the Limit (2011)

Tagline: _Skid, Crash, and Burn_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. The Miz (w/ Alex Riley)*
["I Quit" Match]

7. *Kharma def. The Bella Twins (Brie and Nikki Bella)*
[2-on-1 Handicap Match]
- This is Kharma's debut match.

6. Battle for the Nexus' Leadership
*CM Punk def. Wade Barrett*
[Lumberjack Match]
- If Barrett loses, he must leave the Nexus, and Punk will become the faction's new leader.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Big Show (c) def. Christian*
- The match only lasted for less than a minute, where Christian immediately gets a Knockout Punch from Big Show.
- Christian became the #1 Contender for the title after winning a 20-Man over-the-top-rope Battle Royale on Smackdown. In the following weeks, he brags about finally becoming the "true star" of the WWE.

4. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Championship
*R-Truth def. Rey Mysterio*

3. *Sin Cara def. Chavo Guerrero*

2. *Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne)*
[Tag Team Match]

1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Daniel Bryan*
[Best 2-out-of-3 Falls Match]
- 1st fall: Sheamus, 2nd fall: Bryan, 3rd fall: Sheamus

DARK MATCH: *Zack Ryder def. Drew McIntyre*
- After getting drafted to Raw, Ryder debuted his "social media icon" gimmick.​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Over the Limit (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _Skid, Crash, and Burn_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. The Miz (w/ Alex Riley)*
> ["I Quit" Match]
> 
> 7. *Kharma def. The Bella Twins (Brie and Nikki Bella)*
> [2-on-1 Handicap Match]
> - This is Kharma's debut match.
> 
> 6. Battle for the Nexus' Leadership
> *CM Punk def. Wade Barrett*
> [Lumberjack Match]
> - If Barrett loses, he must leave the Nexus, and Punk will become the faction's new leader.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Big Show (c) def. Christian*
> - The match only lasted for less than a minute, where Christian immediately gets a Knockout Punch from Big Show.
> - Christian became the #1 Contender for the title after winning a 20-Man over-the-top-rope Battle Royale on Smackdown. In the following weeks, he brags about finally becoming the "true star" of the WWE.
> 
> 4. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Championship
> *R-Truth def. Rey Mysterio*
> 
> 3. *Sin Cara def. Chavo Guerrero*
> 
> 2. *Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Daniel Bryan*
> [Best 2-out-of-3 Falls Match]
> - 1st fall: Sheamus, 2nd fall: Bryan, 3rd fall: Sheamus
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Zack Ryder def. Drew McIntyre*
> - After getting drafted to Raw, Ryder debuted his "social media icon" gimmick.​


King of the Ring (2011)

Tagline: _Thy Kingdom Come_

MAIN EVENT: King of the Ring Final Match
*Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. CM Punk (w/ Mason Ryan)*
[Special Guest Referee: Tito Santana]
- Since Del Rio won, he will receive a WWE Championship match at Summerslam.

7. WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. R-Truth* 

6. *Dolph Ziggler (w/ Jack Swagger and Vickie Guerrero) def. Rey Mysterio*

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Randy Orton def. Christian (c)*
- After Over the Limit, Christian was able to defeat the Big Show on a No Disqualification match on Smackdown, and win the title. During the match, Big Show was attacked by Mark Henry who just turned heel in the 2011 Draft.
- Orton became the #1 Contender after defeating John Morrison on Smackdown.

4. *Mark Henry def. The Big Show via disqualification*

3. King of the Ring Semi-final Match
*Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Daniel Bryan*

2. King of the Ring Semi-final Match
*CM Punk (w/ Mason Ryan) def. Kofi Kingston (w/ Evan Bourne)*

1. WWE United States Championship
*Cody Rhodes def. John Morrison (c)*
- After Extreme Rules, Rhodes made his return, now wearing a protective mask, due to being paranoid with his face from the Extreme Makeover match.

DARK MATCH: *The New Nexus (Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel) def. Santino Marella and Yoshi Tatsu*
[Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> King of the Ring (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _Thy Kingdom Come_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: King of the Ring Final Match
> *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. CM Punk (w/ Mason Ryan)*
> [Special Guest Referee: Tito Santana]
> - Since Del Rio won, he will receive a WWE Championship match at Summerslam.
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. R-Truth*
> 
> 6. *Dolph Ziggler (w/ Jack Swagger and Vickie Guerrero) def. Rey Mysterio*
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Randy Orton def. Christian (c)*
> - After Over the Limit, Christian was able to defeat the Big Show on a No Disqualification match on Smackdown, and win the title. During the match, Big Show was attacked by Mark Henry who just turned heel in the 2011 Draft.
> - Orton became the #1 Contender after defeating John Morrison on Smackdown.
> 
> 4. *Mark Henry def. The Big Show via disqualification*
> 
> 3. King of the Ring Semi-final Match
> *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Daniel Bryan*
> 
> 2. King of the Ring Semi-final Match
> *CM Punk (w/ Mason Ryan) def. Kofi Kingston (w/ Evan Bourne)*
> 
> 1. WWE United States Championship
> *Cody Rhodes def. John Morrison (c)*
> - After Extreme Rules, Rhodes made his return, now wearing a protective mask, due to being paranoid with his face from the Extreme Makeover match.
> 
> DARK MATCH: *The New Nexus (Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel) def. Santino Marella and Yoshi Tatsu*
> [Tag Team Match]​


Money in the Bank (2011)

Tagline: _Money Can't Buy You Success, But Not in Wrestling_ 

MAIN EVENT: Raw Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
*CM Punk (w/ Mason Ryan) def. The Miz (w/ Alex Riley), Sheamus, R-Truth, Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero), and Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero)* 
[6-Man Ladder Match]
- During the match, Riley betrayed Miz by pushing over the ladder the latter was climbing, turning the former face in the process.

6. WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Rey Mysterio*

5. WWE Divas Championship
*Kharma (c) def. Gail Kim* 

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Christian def. Randy Orton (c) via disqualification*
- If Orton gets disqualified, he will lose the title to Christian.

3. *The Big Show def. Mark Henry*
[Falls Count Anywhere Match] 

2. #1 Contender's Match for WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso) (w/ Tamina) def. The Great Khali and Jinder Mahal (w/ Ranjin Singh)*
[Tag Team Match]

1. Smackdown Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
*John Morrison def. Kofi Kingston, Wade Barrett, Ezekiel Jackson, Sin Cara, and Tyler Reks*
[6-Man Ladder Match]

DARK MATCH: *Daniel Bryan def. Justin Gabriel (w/ Heath Slater)*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Money in the Bank (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _Money Can't Buy You Success, But Not in Wrestling_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Raw Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *CM Punk (w/ Mason Ryan) def. The Miz (w/ Alex Riley), Sheamus, R-Truth, Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero), and Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> - During the match, Riley betrayed Miz by pushing over the ladder the latter was climbing, turning the former face in the process.
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Rey Mysterio*
> 
> 5. WWE Divas Championship
> *Kharma (c) def. Gail Kim*
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Christian def. Randy Orton (c) via disqualification*
> - If Orton gets disqualified, he will lose the title to Christian.
> 
> 3. *The Big Show def. Mark Henry*
> [Falls Count Anywhere Match]
> 
> 2. #1 Contender's Match for WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso) (w/ Tamina) def. The Great Khali and Jinder Mahal (w/ Ranjin Singh)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. Smackdown Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *John Morrison def. Kofi Kingston, Wade Barrett, Ezekiel Jackson, Sin Cara, and Tyler Reks*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Daniel Bryan def. Justin Gabriel (w/ Heath Slater)*​


Summerslam (2011)

Tagline: _Power Struggle_

MAIN EVENT: Battle for Creative Control
*CM Punk (w/ Mason Ryan, David Otunga, Michael McGillicutty, Husky Harris, Justin Gabriel, and Heath Slater) def. Triple H*
- If Punk wins, he will gain Creative control over Raw. But if he loses, the Nexus has to disband.
- During the match, other members of the Nexus were banned from the arena after trying to interfere the match. Also, Kevin Nash makes his WWE return, and helps Punk win the match.

6. WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*

5. WWE Divas Championship
*Kharma (c) def. Beth Phoenix*

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Randy Orton def. Christian (c)*
[No Disqualification Match]

3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) (c) def. The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso) (w/ Tamina)*
[Tag Team Match] 

2. Student vs. Mentor
*Alex Riley def. The Miz*

1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*R-Truth def. Sheamus (c), Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero), and Zack Ryder*
[Six-pack Challenge Elimination Match]

DARK MATCH: *John Morrison def. Wade Barrett*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Money in the Bank (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _Money Can't Buy You Success, But Not in Wrestling_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Raw Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *CM Punk (w/ Mason Ryan) def. The Miz (w/ Alex Riley), Sheamus, R-Truth, Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero), and Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> - During the match, Riley betrayed Miz by pushing over the ladder the latter was climbing, turning the former face in the process.
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Rey Mysterio*
> 
> 5. WWE Divas Championship
> *Kharma (c) def. Gail Kim*
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Christian def. Randy Orton (c) via disqualification*
> - If Orton gets disqualified, he will lose the title to Christian.
> 
> 3. *The Big Show def. Mark Henry*
> [Falls Count Anywhere Match]
> 
> 2. #1 Contender's Match for WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso) (w/ Tamina) def. The Great Khali and Jinder Mahal (w/ Ranjin Singh)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. Smackdown Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *John Morrison def. Kofi Kingston, Wade Barrett, Ezekiel Jackson, Sin Cara, and Tyler Reks*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Daniel Bryan def. Justin Gabriel (w/ Heath Slater)*​


WrestleWar V

*Tournament Winner: WWE*

MAIN EVENT: The Face of WWE vs. The Face of TNA
*John Cena def. A.J. Styles*
- Winner: WWE

8. WWE Divas Champion vs. TNA Women's Knockout Champion
*Kharma def. Mickie James*
- Winner: WWE

7. *Sting def. Triple H*
- Winner: TNA

6. *Fortune (Christopher Daniels and Kazarian) def. Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
[Tag Team Match]
- Winner: TNA

5.* Immortal (Mr. Anderson, Jeff Jarrett, Bully Ray, Abyss, and Gunner) (w/ Hulk Hogan, Eric Bischoff, and Ric Flair) def. Team WWE (Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio, Sheamus, Mark Henry, and Cody Rhodes)* 
[WarGames Match]
- Winner: TNA
- Entrance by order: Orton, Anderson, Bully, Sheamus, Gunner, Rhodes, Abyss, Mysterio, Jarrett, Henry
- Elimination by order: Gunner, Mysterio, Rhodes, Jarrett, Sheamus, Abyss, Bully, Orton, Henry
- During the match, Kurt Angle interfered by attacking Henry, to help Immortal win; thus, signifying his allegiance with the faction and turning heel.

4. WWE's World Heavyweight Champion vs. TNA X Division Champion
*Christian def. Brian Kendrick*
- Winner: WWE

3. WWE World Tag Team Champions vs. TNA World Tag Team Champions
*Beer Money Inc. (Bobby Roode and James Storm) (c) def. Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne)*
[Tag Team Match]
- Winner: TNA

2. *Daniel Bryan def. Rob Van Dam*
- Winner: WWE 

1. *CM Punk def. Samoa Joe*
- Winner: WWE​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Summerslam (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _Power Struggle_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Battle for Creative Control
> *CM Punk (w/ Mason Ryan, David Otunga, Michael McGillicutty, Husky Harris, Justin Gabriel, and Heath Slater) def. Triple H*
> - If Punk wins, he will gain Creative control over Raw. But if he loses, the Nexus has to disband.
> - During the match, other members of the Nexus were banned from the arena after trying to interfere the match. Also, Kevin Nash makes his WWE return, and helps Punk win the match.
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
> 
> 5. WWE Divas Championship
> *Kharma (c) def. Beth Phoenix*
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Randy Orton def. Christian (c)*
> [No Disqualification Match]
> 
> 3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) (c) def. The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso) (w/ Tamina)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. Student vs. Mentor
> *Alex Riley def. The Miz*
> 
> 1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *R-Truth def. Sheamus (c), Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero), and Zack Ryder*
> [Six-pack Challenge Elimination Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *John Morrison def. Wade Barrett*​


Night of Champions (2011)

Tagline: _It's A Night You Will Never Forget_

- Throughout the event, due to his win on Summerslam, CM Punk played multiple events management roles, such as commentary, hosting, backstage interviewing, counselling, and refereeing.

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
[Special Guest Referee: CM Punk]

6. WWE Divas Championship
*Winner: Beth Phoenix by last eliminating Natalya*
[20-Diva Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale]
- After Summerslam, Kharma announced to the WWE Universe that she is pregnant and will be out of action for several months, thus forcing her to relinquish the title. 

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry def. Randy Orton (c)*

4. *The Miz def. Zack Ryder* 

3. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Sheamus def. R-Truth (c) via disqualification*
- After losing the title on Summerslam, Sheamus turned face by saving Zack Ryder from Truth. Also, on the following episode of Raw, Sheamus delivered a Brogue Kick out of nowhere to R-Truth while on a promo. 

2. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) (c) def. Michael McGillicutty and Husky Harris*
[Tag Team Match]

1. WWE United States Championship
*Cody Rhodes (c) def. Sin Cara*

DARK MATCH: *The Big Show def. Mason Ryan (w/ Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel)*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Night of Champions (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _It's A Night You Will Never Forget_
> 
> - Throughout the event, due to his win on Summerslam, CM Punk played multiple events management roles, such as commentary, hosting, backstage interviewing, counselling, and refereeing.
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
> [Special Guest Referee: CM Punk]
> 
> 6. WWE Divas Championship
> *Winner: Beth Phoenix by last eliminating Natalya*
> [20-Diva Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale]
> - After Summerslam, Kharma announced to the WWE Universe that she is pregnant and will be out of action for several months, thus forcing her to relinquish the title.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mark Henry def. Randy Orton (c)*
> 
> 4. *The Miz def. Zack Ryder*
> 
> 3. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Sheamus def. R-Truth (c) via disqualification*
> - After losing the title on Summerslam, Sheamus turned face by saving Zack Ryder from Truth. Also, on the following episode of Raw, Sheamus delivered a Brogue Kick out of nowhere to R-Truth while on a promo.
> 
> 2. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) (c) def. Michael McGillicutty and Husky Harris*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. WWE United States Championship
> *Cody Rhodes (c) def. Sin Cara*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *The Big Show def. Mason Ryan (w/ Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel)*​


Hell in a Cell (2011)

Tagline: _John Cena Goes to Hell_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship 
*Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. John Cena (c), Sheamus, R-Truth, and Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
[5-Man Hell in a Cell Match]
- During the match, Kevin Nash once again interferes out of nowhere, and attacks everyone in the cell. After Cena received a chair shot from Nash, Del Rio pinned Cena for the win. Out of all the moves, Sheamus had it worst where he received a Jackknife Powerbomb onto the steel steps.

6. WWE Divas Championship
*Beth Phoenix (c) def. Natalya*

5. *Rey Mysterio def. CM Punk (w/ Mason Ryan)*
- During the match, Ryan accidentally hit Punk with a Clothesline.
- The feud started when Punk disrespected Mysterio's family while touring Raw backstage and the latter's Christian faith. 

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry (c) def. Randy Orton*
[Hell in a Cell Match]

3. *Daniel Bryan def. Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*

2. *Sin Cara Azul def. Sin Cara ******

1. *Christian def. John Morrison*

DARK MATCH: *Ezekiel Jackson def. The Big Show*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Hell in a Cell (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _John Cena Goes to Hell_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. John Cena (c), Sheamus, R-Truth, and Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
> [5-Man Hell in a Cell Match]
> - During the match, Kevin Nash once again interferes out of nowhere, and attacks everyone in the cell. After Cena received a chair shot from Nash, Del Rio pinned Cena for the win. Out of all the moves, Sheamus had it worst where he received a Jackknife Powerbomb onto the steel steps.
> 
> 6. WWE Divas Championship
> *Beth Phoenix (c) def. Natalya*
> 
> 5. *Rey Mysterio def. CM Punk (w/ Mason Ryan)*
> - During the match, Ryan accidentally hit Punk with a Clothesline.
> - The feud started when Punk disrespected Mysterio's family while touring Raw backstage and the latter's Christian faith.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mark Henry (c) def. Randy Orton*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> 
> 3. *Daniel Bryan def. Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
> 
> 2. *Sin Cara Azul def. Sin Cara ******
> 
> 1. *Christian def. John Morrison*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Ezekiel Jackson def. The Big Show*​


Vengeance (2011)

Tagline: _Vengeance Is Mine_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. John Cena*
[Last Man Standing Match]
- During the match, Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger attacked Cena on Vickie Guerrero's command. Vickie's wrath was fueled by Cena's actions week before on Raw when the latter delivered an Attitude Adjustment to the former during a mixed tag team match.

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry (c) fought The Great Khali to a no contest*
- During the match, Khali delivered a Superplex to Henry, but the ring collapsed due to their weight. Henry was taken out of the ring with a tractor, while Khali was able to walk out by himself, receiving a huge pop from the fans.

6. *Beth Phoenix and Eve Torres def. Natalya and Kelly Kelly*
[Tag Team Match]

5. Grudge Match
*Triple H def. Kevin Nash*

4. WWE United States Championship
*Cody Rhodes (c) def. Ted DiBiase*

3. *Ezekiel Jackson def. Randy Orton*

2. *Zack Ryder (w/ AJ Lee) def. The Miz*
- The feud started when AJ Lee was caught having an affair with Ryder when she was supposed to be Miz' girlfriend.

1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Wade Barrett and William Regal def. Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) (c)*
[Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH: *Sin Cara def. Christian*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Vengeance (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _Vengeance Is Mine_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. John Cena*
> [Last Man Standing Match]
> - During the match, Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger attacked Cena on Vickie Guerrero's command. Vickie's wrath was fueled by Cena's actions week before on Raw when the latter delivered an Attitude Adjustment to the former during a mixed tag team match.
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mark Henry (c) fought The Great Khali to a no contest*
> - During the match, Khali delivered a Superplex to Henry, but the ring collapsed due to their weight. Henry was taken out of the ring with a tractor, while Khali was able to walk out by himself, receiving a huge pop from the fans.
> 
> 6. *Beth Phoenix and Eve Torres def. Natalya and Kelly Kelly*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 5. Grudge Match
> *Triple H def. Kevin Nash*
> 
> 4. WWE United States Championship
> *Cody Rhodes (c) def. Ted DiBiase*
> 
> 3. *Ezekiel Jackson def. Randy Orton*
> 
> 2. *Zack Ryder (w/ AJ Lee) def. The Miz*
> - The feud started when AJ Lee was caught having an affair with Ryder when she was supposed to be Miz' girlfriend.
> 
> 1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Wade Barrett and William Regal def. Air-Born (Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne) (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Sin Cara def. Christian*​


Survivor Series (2011)

Tagline: _The Most Charismatic Team of All Time. Never Before. Never Again._

MAIN EVENT: *Team Bring It / The Cenation Army (The Rock, John Cena, Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan, and Mick Foley) def. Team Vickie (Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Alberto del Rio, The Miz, and Brodus Clay) (w/ Vickie Guerrero and Ricardo Rodriguez)* 
[5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
- Elimination by order: Miz, Bryan, Swagger, Foley, Mysterio, Del Rio, Ziggler 
- After the match, Cena tries to give the Rock a handshake, but the former received a Rock Bottom instead.

5. Loser Leaves Business
*Triple H def. CM Punk*
["I Quit" Match]
- After Vengeance, Hunter has taken out every single member of the New Nexus one by one to make sure no one interferes him and Punk's match.

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*John Morrison def. Mark Henry (c)*
- Morrison cashed in his Money in the Bank briefcase, and was able to take out Henry with a Moonlight Drive and a Starship Pain for the win. 

3. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry (c) def. The Great Khali, Ezekiel Jackson, and The Big Show*
[Fatal-4-Way]

2. WWE United States Championship
*Zack Ryder (w/ AJ Lee) def. R-Truth (c)*
- Ever since Vengeance, AJ has been participating with Ryder's Youtube show.

1. *Team Classic (Christian, Wade Barrett, William Regal, Cody Rhodes, and Jinder Mahal) def. Team Fly (John Morrison, Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne, Sin Cara, and Yoshi Tatsu)*
[5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
- Elimination by order: Mahal, Cara, Regal, Tatsu, Bourne, Barrett, Morrison, Christian, Kingston

DARK MATCH: *Natalya, Kelly Kelly, Brie Bella, and Nikki Bella def. Beth Phoenix, Eve Torres, Rosa Mendez, and Tamina*
[8-Diva Tag Team Match]
- After the match, both Phoenix and Eve attacked Mendez for losing the team.​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Survivor Series (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _The Most Charismatic Team of All Time. Never Before. Never Again._
> 
> MAIN EVENT: *Team Bring It / The Cenation Army (The Rock, John Cena, Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan, and Mick Foley) def. Team Vickie (Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Alberto del Rio, The Miz, and Brodus Clay) (w/ Vickie Guerrero and Ricardo Rodriguez)*
> [5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - Elimination by order: Miz, Bryan, Swagger, Foley, Mysterio, Del Rio, Ziggler
> - After the match, Cena tries to give the Rock a handshake, but the former received a Rock Bottom instead.
> 
> 5. Loser Leaves Business
> *Triple H def. CM Punk*
> ["I Quit" Match]
> - After Vengeance, Hunter has taken out every single member of the New Nexus one by one to make sure no one interferes him and Punk's match.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *John Morrison def. Mark Henry (c)*
> - Morrison cashed in his Money in the Bank briefcase, and was able to take out Henry with a Moonlight Drive and a Starship Pain for the win.
> 
> 3. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mark Henry (c) def. The Great Khali, Ezekiel Jackson, and The Big Show*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> 
> 2. WWE United States Championship
> *Zack Ryder (w/ AJ Lee) def. R-Truth (c)*
> - Ever since Vengeance, AJ has been participating with Ryder's Youtube show.
> 
> 1. *Team Classic (Christian, Wade Barrett, William Regal, Cody Rhodes, and Jinder Mahal) def. Team Fly (John Morrison, Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne, Sin Cara, and Yoshi Tatsu)*
> [5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - Elimination by order: Mahal, Cara, Regal, Tatsu, Bourne, Barrett, Morrison, Christian, Kingston
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Natalya, Kelly Kelly, Brie Bella, and Nikki Bella def. Beth Phoenix, Eve Torres, Rosa Mendez, and Tamina*
> [8-Diva Tag Team Match]
> - After the match, both Phoenix and Eve attacked Mendez for losing the team.​


TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2011)

Tagline: _Broken, Fallen, and Smashed... I'm On My Way_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Rey Mysterio def. Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez), and The Miz* 
[3-Way Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match]

7. *John Cena fought Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero) to a no contest*
- During the match, Kane makes his return back with a new mask, and gives Cena a Chockeslam and a Tombstone Piledriver.

6. WWE Divas Championship
*Beth Phoenix (c) (w/ Eve) def. Rosa Mendes* 

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*John Morrison (c) def. Mark Henry*
[Tables Match]
- On the following Smackdown which is the last episode of the year, Morrison lost the World Title to Henry on a singles match where the loser must leave WWE. For weeks on Twitter and on interviews, Henry was been teasing retirement in order to fool fans.

4. *Kevin Nash def. Daniel Bryan*
- The feud started when Nash, after announcing that he will stay in the main roster for a couple of weeks, talked down to some of the wrestlers in the current roster by calling them "vanilla midgets". Bryan then comes out furious, and tried to prove Nash wrong by attacking him, as Nash flees before receiving Baizaku Knee.

3. *The Big Show def. Ezekiel Jackson*
[Chairs Match]

2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Zack Ryder (c) (w/ AJ Lee) def. Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*

1. WWE United States Championship
*Cody Rhodes (c) def. Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne, and Christian*
[4-Way Ladder Match]
- After the match, Kingston and Bourne shook hands, and walked out of the ring together, signifying that Air-Born is still intact as a tag team.

DARK MATCH: *The Great Khali def. Jinder Mahal (w/ Ranjin Singh)*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _Broken, Fallen, and Smashed... I'm On My Way_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Rey Mysterio def. Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez), and The Miz*
> [3-Way Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match]
> 
> 7. *John Cena fought Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero) to a no contest*
> - During the match, Kane makes his return back with a new mask, and gives Cena a Chockeslam and a Tombstone Piledriver.
> 
> 6. WWE Divas Championship
> *Beth Phoenix (c) (w/ Eve) def. Rosa Mendes*
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *John Morrison (c) def. Mark Henry*
> [Tables Match]
> - On the following Smackdown which is the last episode of the year, Morrison lost the World Title to Henry on a singles match where the loser must leave WWE. For weeks on Twitter and on interviews, Henry was been teasing retirement in order to fool fans.
> 
> 4. *Kevin Nash def. Daniel Bryan*
> - The feud started when Nash, after announcing that he will stay in the main roster for a couple of weeks, talked down to some of the wrestlers in the current roster by calling them "vanilla midgets". Bryan then comes out furious, and tried to prove Nash wrong by attacking him, as Nash flees before receiving Baizaku Knee.
> 
> 3. *The Big Show def. Ezekiel Jackson*
> [Chairs Match]
> 
> 2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Zack Ryder (c) (w/ AJ Lee) def. Jack Swagger (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
> 
> 1. WWE United States Championship
> *Cody Rhodes (c) def. Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne, and Christian*
> [4-Way Ladder Match]
> - After the match, Kingston and Bourne shook hands, and walked out of the ring together, signifying that Air-Born is still intact as a tag team.
> 
> DARK MATCH: *The Great Khali def. Jinder Mahal (w/ Ranjin Singh)*​


Royal Rumble (2012)

Tagline: _Walk in the Path of Glory_

MAIN EVENT: 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
*Winner: Daniel Bryan by last eliminating Chris Jericho*
- Final six: Bryan, Jericho, Dolph Ziggler, Randy Orton, Jerry "The King" Lawler, and Kofi Kingston

5. WWE Championship
*CM Punk def. Rey Mysterio (c)*
- After the WWE Title match, Del Rio becomes upset of the outcome, and gives Mysterio a kick to the head. Then, Punk makes a surprise comeback (after getting fired last November), and successfully cashes in his MITB briefcase by develiring a GTS to Mysterio.

4. WWE Championship
*Rey Mysterio (c) def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
- Mysterio wins by pinning Del Rio with a Small Package.

3. Rise Above the Hate
*John Cena vs. Kane ended in a double countout*

2. Grudge Match 
*Sheamus def. Kevin Nash*
[Street Fight] 

1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel def. Wade Barrett and William Regal (c)*
[Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH: *Natalya def. Tamina*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Royal Rumble (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _Walk in the Path of Glory_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
> *Winner: Daniel Bryan by last eliminating Chris Jericho*
> - Final six: Bryan, Jericho, Dolph Ziggler, Randy Orton, Jerry "The King" Lawler, and Kofi Kingston
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk def. Rey Mysterio (c)*
> - After the WWE Title match, Del Rio becomes upset of the outcome, and gives Mysterio a kick to the head. Then, Punk makes a surprise comeback (after getting fired last November), and successfully cashes in his MITB briefcase by develiring a GTS to Mysterio.
> 
> 4. WWE Championship
> *Rey Mysterio (c) def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
> - Mysterio wins by pinning Del Rio with a Small Package.
> 
> 3. Rise Above the Hate
> *John Cena vs. Kane ended in a double countout*
> 
> 2. Grudge Match
> *Sheamus def. Kevin Nash*
> [Street Fight]
> 
> 1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel def. Wade Barrett and William Regal (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Natalya def. Tamina*​


Elimination Chamber (2011)

Tagline: _Go Spin the Chamber, Round and Round_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Chris Jericho, Rey Mysterio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez), Alberto del Rio, R-Truth, and Mason Ryan*
[Elimination Chamber Match]
- Entrance by order: Punk, Ryan, Truth, Del Rio, Jericho, Mysterio
- Elimination by order: Ryan, Truth, Del Rio, Mysterio, Jericho

5. *The Bella Twins (Brie and Nikki Bella) def. Beth Phoenix and Eve* 
[Tag Team Match] 

4. Rise Above the Hate 
*John Cena def. Kane*
[Ambulance Match]

3. World Heavyweight Championship
*Mark Henry (c) def. Sheamus, Kofi Kingston, Christian, Wade Barrett, and The Big Show*
[Elimination Chamber Match]
- Entrance by order: Big Show, Barrett, Kingston, Sheamus, Christian, Henry
- Elimination by order: Barrett, Christian, Big Show, Kingston, Sheamus

2. *Daniel Bryan def. The Miz*

1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Zack Ryder (c) (w/ AJ Lee)*

DARK MATCH: *Brodus Clay def. Alex Riley*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Elimination Chamber (2011)
> 
> Tagline: _Go Spin the Chamber, Round and Round_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Chris Jericho, Rey Mysterio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez), Alberto del Rio, R-Truth, and Mason Ryan*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> - Entrance by order: Punk, Ryan, Truth, Del Rio, Jericho, Mysterio
> - Elimination by order: Ryan, Truth, Del Rio, Mysterio, Jericho
> 
> 5. *The Bella Twins (Brie and Nikki Bella) def. Beth Phoenix and Eve*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 4. Rise Above the Hate
> *John Cena def. Kane*
> [Ambulance Match]
> 
> 3. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Mark Henry (c) def. Sheamus, Kofi Kingston, Christian, Wade Barrett, and The Big Show*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> - Entrance by order: Big Show, Barrett, Kingston, Sheamus, Christian, Henry
> - Elimination by order: Barrett, Christian, Big Show, Kingston, Sheamus
> 
> 2. *Daniel Bryan def. The Miz*
> 
> 1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Zack Ryder (c) (w/ AJ Lee)*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Brodus Clay def. Alex Riley*​


Wrestlemania XXVIII

Tagline: _Once in a Lifetime_

MAIN EVENT: Once in a Lifetime
*The Rock def. John Cena*

6. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Daniel Bryan*

5. *Team Johnny of Raw (Kane, Dolph Ziggler, Rey Mysterio, Alberto del Rio, Zack Ryder, and Brodus Clay) (w/ Vickie Guerrero and AJ Lee) def. Team Booker of Smackdown (The Big Show, Christian, Sin Cara, Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne, and Wade Barrett)*
[12-Man Interpromotional Tag Team Match]
- Since Team Johnny won, John Lauranitus will be appointed as the new General Manager for both Raw and Smackdown.
- After Elimination Chamber, Kane became Lauranitus' bouncer and assistant.

4. The Streak - End of an Era
*The Undertaker def. Triple H*
[Hell in a Cell Match]
[Special Guest Referee: Shawn Michaels] 

3. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus def. Mark Henry (c)*

2. Brother vs. Brother - WWE United States Championship
*Cody Rhodes (c) def. Goldust*
- Dusty Rhodes watches the match on the front row.

1. *Chris Jericho def. Randy Orton* 

DARK MATCH: WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel (c) def. The Awesome Truth (R-Truth and The Miz), and The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso)*
[3-Way Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Wrestlemania XXVIII
> 
> Tagline: _Once in a Lifetime_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: Once in a Lifetime
> *The Rock def. John Cena*
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Daniel Bryan*
> 
> 5. *Team Johnny of Raw (Kane, Dolph Ziggler, Rey Mysterio, Alberto del Rio, Zack Ryder, and Brodus Clay) (w/ Vickie Guerrero and AJ Lee) def. Team Booker of Smackdown (The Big Show, Christian, Sin Cara, Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne, and Wade Barrett)*
> [12-Man Interpromotional Tag Team Match]
> - Since Team Johnny won, John Lauranitus will be appointed as the new General Manager for both Raw and Smackdown.
> - After Elimination Chamber, Kane became Lauranitus' bouncer and assistant.
> 
> 4. The Streak - End of an Era
> *The Undertaker def. Triple H*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> [Special Guest Referee: Shawn Michaels]
> 
> 3. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus def. Mark Henry (c)*
> 
> 2. Brother vs. Brother - WWE United States Championship
> *Cody Rhodes (c) def. Goldust*
> - Dusty Rhodes watches the match on the front row.
> 
> 1. *Chris Jericho def. Randy Orton*
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel (c) def. The Awesome Truth (R-Truth and The Miz), and The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso)*
> [3-Way Tag Team Match]​


Extreme Rules (2012)

Tagline: _Here Comes the Pain!_

MAIN EVENT: The Ultimate Challenge
*Brock Lesnar def. John Cena*
[Extreme Rules Match]
- After the match, majority of the fans, including adult male fans, started to cheer Cena as he is being taken out with a stretcher. On the following Raw, Cena announces that he will take some time off in healing from his injury and personal issues.

6. *Ryback def. Aaron Relic and Jay Hatton*
[2-on-1 Handicap Match]

5. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Daniel Bryan*
[Ladder Match] 

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Mark Henry*
[Steel Cage Match]

3. WWE Divas Championship
*Eve Torres (c) def. Beth Phoenix*

2. *Randy Orton def. Chris Jericho*
[Falls Count Anywhere Match]

1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Rey Mysterio*

DARK MATCH: *Christian def. The Big Show*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Extreme Rules (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _Here Comes the Pain!_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: The Ultimate Challenge
> *Brock Lesnar def. John Cena*
> [Extreme Rules Match]
> - After the match, majority of the fans, including adult male fans, started to cheer Cena as he is being taken out with a stretcher. On the following Raw, Cena announces that he will take some time off in healing from his injury and personal issues.
> 
> 6. *Ryback def. Aaron Relic and Jay Hatton*
> [2-on-1 Handicap Match]
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Daniel Bryan*
> [Ladder Match]
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Mark Henry*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> 
> 3. WWE Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres (c) def. Beth Phoenix*
> 
> 2. *Randy Orton def. Chris Jericho*
> [Falls Count Anywhere Match]
> 
> 1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Rey Mysterio*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Christian def. The Big Show*​


WWE Draft 2012

Raw Roster
*WWE Champion* - CM Punk
*WWE Intercontinental Champion* - Dolph Ziggler
*WWE World Tag Team Champions* - The Awesome Truth (The Miz and R-Truth)
*WWE Divas Champion* - Eve Torres
John Cena
CM Punk
Chris Jericho
Randy Orton
The Big Show
Ryback
Dean Ambrose
Seth Rollins
Roman Reigns
Dolph Ziggler
Kane
Wade Barrett
Antonio Cesaro
Jack Swagger
Big E Langston
Ted DiBiase
Santino Marella
The Great Khali
Tyson Kidd
Justin Gabriel
David Otunga
Hunico
Camacho
Darren Young
Titus O'Neil
Eve Torres
Beth Phoenix
AJ Lee
Brie Bella
Nikki Bella
Kaitlyn
*Part-timers:*
The Rock
Brock Lesnar
Stone Cold Steve Austin
The Undertaker
Triple H
Mankind / Mick Foley
Road Dogg
Billy Gunn

Smackdown Roster
*World Heavyweight Champion* - Sheamus
*WWE United States Champion* - Kofi Kingston
*WWE World Tag Team Champions* - The Awesome Truth (The Miz and R-Truth)
*WWE Divas Champion* - Eve Torres
Sheamus
Daniel Bryan
Alberto del Rio
The Miz
Mark Henry
Rey Mysterio
Christian
Cody Rhodes
R-Truth
Zack Ryder
Sin Cara
Kofi Kingston
Evan Bourne
Damien Sandow
Brodus Clay
Ezekiel Jackson
Jimmy Uso
Jey Uso
Heath Slater
Drew McIntyre
Jinder Mahal
Yoshi Tatsu
Natalya
Tamina
Rosa Mendes
Layla
Alicia Fox
*Part-timers:*
The Rock
The Undertaker
Mankind / Mick Foley
Booker T
Goldust
X-Pac​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> WWE Draft 2012
> 
> Raw Roster
> *WWE Champion* - CM Punk
> *WWE Intercontinental Champion* - Dolph Ziggler
> *WWE World Tag Team Champions* - The Awesome Truth (The Miz and R-Truth)
> *WWE Divas Champion* - Eve Torres
> John Cena
> CM Punk
> Chris Jericho
> Randy Orton
> The Big Show
> Ryback
> Dean Ambrose
> Seth Rollins
> Roman Reigns
> Dolph Ziggler
> Kane
> Wade Barrett
> Antonio Cesaro
> Jack Swagger
> Big E Langston
> Ted DiBiase
> Santino Marella
> The Great Khali
> Tyson Kidd
> Justin Gabriel
> David Otunga
> Hunico
> Camacho
> Darren Young
> Titus O'Neil
> Eve Torres
> Beth Phoenix
> AJ Lee
> Brie Bella
> Nikki Bella
> Kaitlyn
> *Part-timers:*
> The Rock
> Brock Lesnar
> Stone Cold Steve Austin
> The Undertaker
> Triple H
> Mankind / Mick Foley
> Road Dogg
> Billy Gunn
> 
> Smackdown Roster
> *World Heavyweight Champion* - Sheamus
> *WWE United States Champion* - Kofi Kingston
> *WWE World Tag Team Champions* - The Awesome Truth (The Miz and R-Truth)
> *WWE Divas Champion* - Eve Torres
> Sheamus
> Daniel Bryan
> Alberto del Rio
> The Miz
> Mark Henry
> Rey Mysterio
> Christian
> Cody Rhodes
> R-Truth
> Zack Ryder
> Sin Cara
> Kofi Kingston
> Evan Bourne
> Damien Sandow
> Brodus Clay
> Ezekiel Jackson
> Jimmy Uso
> Jey Uso
> Heath Slater
> Drew McIntyre
> Jinder Mahal
> Yoshi Tatsu
> Natalya
> Tamina
> Rosa Mendes
> Layla
> Alicia Fox
> *Part-timers:*
> The Rock
> The Undertaker
> Mankind / Mick Foley
> Booker T
> Goldust
> X-Pac​


Over the Limit (2012)

Tagline: _To Be the Best_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Daniel Bryan*
[60-Minute Iron Man Match]

5. *Ryback def. David Otunga*

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Christian, Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez), and Cody Rhodes*
[Fatal-4-Way] 

3. *Chris Jericho (w/ AJ Lee) def. Zack Ryder*
- After weeks of suspecting AJ making out with someone else, Ryder finally approaches AJ to break up the relationship. This made AJ emotional, and eventually turned heel, within the influence of Chris Jericho's sadistic behavior. 

2. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Awesome Truth (The Miz and R-Truth) (c) def. Air-Born (R-Truth and Evan Bourne)*
[Tag Team Match]

1. *Kane def. Randy Orton*

DARK MATCH: WWE Intercontinental Championship 
*Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Santino Marella*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Over the Limit (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _To Be the Best_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Daniel Bryan*
> [60-Minute Iron Man Match]
> 
> 5. *Ryback def. David Otunga*
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Christian, Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez), and Cody Rhodes*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> 
> 3. *Chris Jericho (w/ AJ Lee) def. Zack Ryder*
> - After weeks of suspecting AJ making out with someone else, Ryder finally approaches AJ to break up the relationship. This made AJ emotional, and eventually turned heel, within the influence of Chris Jericho's sadistic behavior.
> 
> 2. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Awesome Truth (The Miz and R-Truth) (c) def. Air-Born (R-Truth and Evan Bourne)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. *Kane def. Randy Orton*
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Santino Marella*​


King of the Ring (2012)

Tagline: _The Biggest Wrestling Tournament of the Year_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Randy Orton, and Kane*
[Triple Threat Match]

6. King of the Ring Final Match
*Daniel Bryan def. Chris Jericho (w/ AJ Lee)*
- Since Bryan won, he will receive a World Heavyweight Championship match at Summerslam.

5. WWE Divas Championship
*Eve Torres (c) def. Layla*
- This is Layla's comeback match since getting injured last September 2011.

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*

3. *Cody Rhodes def. Rey Mysterio*

2. King of the Ring Semi-Final Match
*Chris Jericho (w/ AJ Lee) def. Evan Bourne*
- Before the match, Bourne come into the ring furious due to his partner Kingston not being by his side.

1. King of the Ring Semi-Final Match
*Daniel Bryan def. Wade Barrett*

DARK MATCH: *The Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) def. Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel*
[Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> King of the Ring (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _The Biggest Wrestling Tournament of the Year_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Randy Orton, and Kane*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 6. King of the Ring Final Match
> *Daniel Bryan def. Chris Jericho (w/ AJ Lee)*
> - Since Bryan won, he will receive a World Heavyweight Championship match at Summerslam.
> 
> 5. WWE Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres (c) def. Layla*
> - This is Layla's comeback match since getting injured last September 2011.
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
> 
> 3. *Cody Rhodes def. Rey Mysterio*
> 
> 2. King of the Ring Semi-Final Match
> *Chris Jericho (w/ AJ Lee) def. Evan Bourne*
> - Before the match, Bourne come into the ring furious due to his partner Kingston not being by his side.
> 
> 1. King of the Ring Semi-Final Match
> *Daniel Bryan def. Wade Barrett*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *The Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) def. Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel*
> [Tag Team Match]​


Money in the Bank (2012)

Tagline: _Big Shot_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Randy Orton*
- During the match, Punk cheated by using the exposed turnbuckle in countering Orton's RKO, and hit the latter with a GTS.

6. *Beth Phoenix and The Bella Twins (Brie and Nikki Bella) def. Tamina and The Chickbusters (AJ Lee and Kaitlyn)*
[6-Diva Tag Team Match]

5. Raw Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
*Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Chris Jericho, The Big Show, Tyson Kidd, Wade Barrett, and Ted DiBiase*
[6-Man Ladder Match]

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
- If Sheamus uses the Brogue Kick anytime during the match, he would have lost his World title to Del Rio.

3. *Ryback def. Kane*

2. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Awesome Truth (The Miz and R-Truth) (c) def. The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg and Billy Gunn)*
[Tag Team Match]

1. Smackdown Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
*Zack Ryder def. Kofi Kingston, Cody Rhodes, Sin Cara, Ezekiel Jackson, and Rey Mysterio* 
[6-Man Ladder Match]
- During the match, Bourne pushes the ladder Kingston is climbing, turning the former heel.​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Money in the Bank (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _Big Shot_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Randy Orton*
> - During the match, Punk cheated by using the exposed turnbuckle in countering Orton's RKO, and hit the latter with a GTS.
> 
> 6. *Beth Phoenix and The Bella Twins (Brie and Nikki Bella) def. Tamina and The Chickbusters (AJ Lee and Kaitlyn)*
> [6-Diva Tag Team Match]
> 
> 5. Raw Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Chris Jericho, The Big Show, Tyson Kidd, Wade Barrett, and Ted DiBiase*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
> - If Sheamus uses the Brogue Kick anytime during the match, he would have lost his World title to Del Rio.
> 
> 3. *Ryback def. Kane*
> 
> 2. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Awesome Truth (The Miz and R-Truth) (c) def. The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg and Billy Gunn)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. Smackdown Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *Zack Ryder def. Kofi Kingston, Cody Rhodes, Sin Cara, Ezekiel Jackson, and Rey Mysterio*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> - During the match, Bourne pushes the ladder Kingston is climbing, turning the former heel.​


Summerslam (2012)

Tagline: _The Perfect Storm_

MAIN EVENT: *Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Triple H*

6. WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) def. Randy Orton*
[No Disqualification Match] 

5. Air-Born Collides - WWE United States Championship
*Evan Bourne def. Kofi Kingston (c)* 

4. Rise Above the Hate
*John Cena def. Chris Jericho (w/ AJ Lee)*
- This is Cena's comeback match since getting injured at Extreme Rules.

3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Awesome Truth (The Miz and R-Truth) (c) def. The Kings of Lucha Libre (Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara)*
[Tag Team Match]

2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*The Big Show def. Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ Vickie Guerrero) via disqualification*

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus (c) def. Daniel Bryan*

DARK MATCH: *Antonio Cesaro (w/ Aksana) def. Santino Marella*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Money in the Bank (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _Big Shot_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) fought Randy Orton to a draw*
> 
> 6. *Beth Phoenix and The Bella Twins (Brie and Nikki Bella) def. Tamina and The Chickbusters (AJ Lee and Kaitlyn)*
> [6-Diva Tag Team Match]
> 
> 5. Raw Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Chris Jericho, The Big Show, Tyson Kidd, Wade Barrett, and Ted DiBiase*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
> - If Sheamus uses the Brogue Kick anytime during the match, he would have lost his World title to Del Rio.
> 
> 3. *Ryback def. Kane*
> 
> 2. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Awesome Truth (The Miz and R-Truth) (c) def. The New Age Outlaws (Road Dogg and Billy Gunn)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. Smackdown Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase
> *Zack Ryder def. Kofi Kingston, Cody Rhodes, Sin Cara, Ezekiel Jackson, and Rey Mysterio*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> - During the match, Bourne pushes the ladder Kingston is climbing, turning the former heel.​


WrestleWar VI

*Tournament Winner: TNA*

MAIN EVENT: Best in the World vs. Best in the World
WWE Champion vs. TNA World Heavyweight Champion
*Austin Aries def. CM Punk*
- Winner: TNA

6. *WWE Giants (The Big Show, Sheamus, Kane, Ryback, and Ezekiel Jackson) def. TNA X Division (A.J. Styles, Samoa Joe, Christopher Daniels, Zema Ion, and Kenny King)*
[WarGames Match]
- Entrance by order: Joe, Big Show, Styles, Kane, King, Jackson, Daniels, Ryback, Ion
- Elimination by order: Jackson, King, Kane, Joe, Big Show, Ion, Daniels, Sheamus, Styles
- Winner: WWE 

5. *Rob Van Dam def. Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez)*
- Winner: TNA

4. *Daniel Bryan def. Kurt Angle*
- Winner: WWE

3. *Jeff Hardy def. Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero)* 
- Winner: TNA

2. WWE Divas vs. TNA Knockouts
*Gail Kim, Brooke Tessmacher, Madison Rayne, Tara, and Velvet Sky def. Eve Torres, Natalya, AJ Lee, Kaitlyn, and Layla*
[10-Woman Tag Team Match]
- Winner: TNA

1. *Randy Orton def. Bobby Roode* 
- Winner: WWE​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Summerslam (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _The Perfect Storm_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: *Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Triple H*
> 
> 6. WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) def. Randy Orton*
> [No Disqualification Match]
> 
> 5. Air-Born Collides - WWE United States Championship
> *Evan Bourne def. Kofi Kingston (c)*
> 
> 4. Rise Above the Hate
> *John Cena def. Chris Jericho (w/ AJ Lee)*
> - This is Cena's comeback match since getting injured at Extreme Rules.
> 
> 3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Awesome Truth (The Miz and R-Truth) (c) def. The Kings of Lucha Libre (Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *The Big Show def. Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ Vickie Guerrero) via disqualification*
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus (c) def. Daniel Bryan*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Antonio Cesaro (w/ Aksana) def. Santino Marella*​


Night of Champions (2012)

Tagline: _It's Not the Belt That Makes the Star, But the Other Way Around_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) fought John Cena to a draw* 

6. WWE Divas Championship
*Eve Torres def. Layla (c)*

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Daniel Bryan (c) def. Sheamus via disqualification*
- After Summerslam, Bryan and Sheamus had a rematch on Smackdown. Fearing that he will lose again, Bryan cheated by giving Sheamus a Low Blow and a Baizaku Knee while the referee was not looking. This solidified him as a heel.

4. *Ryback def. Kane*
[Inferno Match]
- Ryback sent Kane's head ablaze to win the match. Kane is again will be nowhere seen for a few months. 

3. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*The Big Show def. Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*

2. WWE United States Championship
*Evan Bourne (c) def. Brodus Clay (w/ Naomi and Cameron)*
- Clay returned from a minor injury on July debuting his new babyface gimmick as the "Funkasaurus".

1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Awesome Truth (The Miz and R-Truth) (c) def. The Kings of Lucha Libre (Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara), and The Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) (w/ Abraham Washington)*
[3-Way Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH:
*Damien Sandow def. Zack Ryder*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Night of Champions (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _It's Not the Belt That Makes the Star, But the Other Way Around_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) fought John Cena to a draw*
> 
> 6. WWE Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres def. Layla (c)*
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Daniel Bryan (c) def. Sheamus via disqualification*
> - After Summerslam, Bryan and Sheamus had a rematch on Smackdown. Fearing that he will lose again, Bryan cheated by giving Sheamus a Low Blow and a Baizaku Knee while the referee was not looking. This solidified him as a heel.
> 
> 4. *Ryback def. Kane*
> [Inferno Match]
> - Ryback sent Kane's head ablaze to win the match. Kane is again will be nowhere seen for a few months.
> 
> 3. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *The Big Show def. Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ Vickie Guerrero)*
> 
> 2. WWE United States Championship
> *Evan Bourne (c) def. Brodus Clay (w/ Naomi and Cameron)*
> - Clay returned from a minor injury on July debuting his new babyface gimmick as the "Funkasaurus".
> 
> 1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Awesome Truth (The Miz and R-Truth) (c) def. The Kings of Lucha Libre (Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara), and The Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) (w/ Abraham Washington)*
> [3-Way Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH:
> *Damien Sandow def. Zack Ryder*​


Hell in a Cell (2012)

Tagline: _A Deal With the Devil_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) (w/ Paul Heyman) def. John Cena*
[Hell in a Cell Match]
- During the match, a masked man came into the cell out of nowhere, delivered a Spear to Cena, and leaves. Punk used this as an advantage to deliver a Diving Elbow to Cena for the win.

6. *Ryback def. 3MB (Heath Slater, Drew McIntyre, and Jinder Mahal)*
[3-on-1 Handicap Match]

5. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Kings of Lucha Libre (Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara) (c) def. Hunico and Camacho*
[Tag Team Match]

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Sheamus def. Daniel Bryan (c)*
[Hell in a Cell Match] 

3. The Chickbusters Collide
*Kaitlyn def. AJ Lee*

2. Smackdown Money in the Bank Briefcase
*Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Zack Ryder (c), The Miz, and R-Truth*
[Fatal-4-Way]

1. *Antonio Cesaro def. The Great Khali*
- During the match, Cesaro debuted his Airplane Spin maneuver.

DARK MATCH: *Damien Sandow def. Kofi Kingston*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Hell in a Cell (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _A Deal With the Devil_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) (w/ Paul Heyman) def. John Cena*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> - During the match, a masked man came into the cell out of nowhere, delivered a Spear to Cena, and leaves. Punk used this as an advantage to deliver a Diving Elbow to Cena for the win.
> 
> 6. *Ryback def. 3MB (Heath Slater, Drew McIntyre, and Jinder Mahal)*
> [3-on-1 Handicap Match]
> 
> 5. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Kings of Lucha Libre (Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara) (c) def. Hunico and Camacho*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Sheamus def. Daniel Bryan (c)*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> 
> 3. The Chickbusters Collide
> *Kaitlyn def. AJ Lee*
> 
> 2. Smackdown Money in the Bank Briefcase
> *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Zack Ryder (c), The Miz, and R-Truth*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> 
> 1. *Antonio Cesaro def. The Great Khali*
> - During the match, Cesaro debuted his Airplane Spin maneuver.
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Damien Sandow def. Kofi Kingston*​


Survivor Series (2012)

Tagline: _The Big Hungry Is Here_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*CM Punk (c) (w/ Paul Heyman) def. John Cena, and Ryback*
[Triple Threat Match]
- During the match, the Shield, comprising of Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns, made their debut, and attacked Ryback, leaving Punk to pin Cena who just received a Shell Shock.

5. *Team Vince (Sheamus, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara, and The Great Khali) def. Team Johnny (The Big Show, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry, The Miz, and Antonio Cesaro) (w/ John Lauranitus, AJ Lee, and Aksana)*
[5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
- If Team Johnny loses, John Lauranitus will be fired as Raw and Smackdown's General Manager. And if Team Vince loses, Vince McMahon needs to promote Lauranitus to COO. 
- Elimination by order: Cara, Khali, Miz, Cesaro, Mysterio, Ziggler, Big Show, Orton, Henry
- During the McMahon-Lauranitus feud, Lauranitus psychologically manipulated the Big Show in siding with him, yet remaining babyface. During an episode of Raw, Big Show went so close to choking Vince yet regretting it and apologizing later.
- During the match, Big Show betrays Team Johnny by delivering a Chokeslam to Ziggler and a WMD to Lauranitus.

4. WWE Divas Championship
*Eve Torres (c) def. Kaitlyn*

3. *Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. Santino Marella (w/ Brie and Nikki Bella)*
- This is Swagger's comeback match since getting injured on March. This time, he debuts the "Real American" gimmick.

2. WWE United States Championship
*Brodus Clay (c) (w/ Naomi and Cameron) def. Cody Rhodes*
- Week prior to the match, Rhodes makes his return on Smackdown since getting injured on a match against Clay on August. 

1. *Daniel Bryan def. Christian*

DARK MATCH: *Kofi Kingston def. R-Truth*​


----------



## BackBone2

*WrestleMania XXX (2014) | '30 Years of WrestleMania'*

*Undisputed WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Daniel Bryan

*'11 Years in the making'*
The Undertaker vs. John Cena

*'Brother vs. Brother'*
Cody Rhodes vs. Goldust

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. Chris Jericho

*Grudge match*
Big Show vs. Triple H

*'The Best vs. The Beast II'*
Brock Lesnar vs. CM Punk

*WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee (c) vs. Tamina Snuka

*WWE United States Championship*
Damien Sandow (c) vs. Rey Mysterio

*Triple threat match*
Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose

*Six man tag team match*
The Wyatt Family vs. Mark Henry, Sheamus and Christian

*Kick Off*
Jobber battle royal


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Survivor Series (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _The Big Hungry Is Here_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *CM Punk (c) (w/ Paul Heyman) def. John Cena, and Ryback*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> - During the match, the Shield, comprising of Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns, made their debut, and attacked Ryback, leaving Punk to pin Cena who just received a Shell Shock.
> 
> 5. *Team Vince (Sheamus, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara, and The Great Khali) def. Team Johnny (The Big Show, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry, The Miz, and Antonio Cesaro) (w/ John Lauranitus, AJ Lee, and Aksana)*
> [5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - If Team Johnny loses, John Lauranitus will be fired as Raw and Smackdown's General Manager. And if Team Vince loses, Vince McMahon needs to promote Lauranitus to COO.
> - Elimination by order: Cara, Khali, Miz, Cesaro, Mysterio, Ziggler, Big Show, Orton, Henry
> - During the McMahon-Lauranitus feud, Lauranitus psychologically manipulated the Big Show in siding with him, yet remaining babyface. During an episode of Raw, Big Show went so close to choking Vince yet regretting it and apologizing later.
> - During the match, Big Show betrays Team Johnny by delivering a Chokeslam to Ziggler and a WMD to Lauranitus.
> 
> 4. WWE Divas Championship
> *Eve Torres (c) def. Kaitlyn*
> 
> 3. *Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. Santino Marella (w/ Brie and Nikki Bella)*
> - This is Swagger's comeback match since getting injured on March. This time, he debuts the "Real American" gimmick.
> 
> 2. WWE United States Championship
> *Brodus Clay (c) (w/ Naomi and Cameron) def. Cody Rhodes*
> - Week prior to the match, Rhodes makes his return on Smackdown since getting injured on a match against Clay on August.
> 
> 1. *Daniel Bryan def. Christian*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Kofi Kingston def. R-Truth*​


TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2012)

Tagline: _Hungry for Some TLC_

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Kofi Kingston (c)*
- After the TLC match, Del Rio successfully cashed in his MITB contract to become the World Heavyweight Champion.

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Kofi Kingston def. Sheamus (c), Daniel Bryan, Christian, and The Miz* 
[5-Way Tables, Ladders, and Chairs, Match]

5. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*The Big Show (c) def. Antonio Cesaro (w/ Aksana)*
[Tables Match]

4. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns) def. John Cena and Ryback*
[2-on-3 Handicap Tag Team Match]
- Cena and Ryback were originally supposed to face each other with Punk on a TLC match for the WWE Championship, but the latter got injured during a one-on-one match with Orton on Raw.

3. *Dolph Ziggler (w/ AJ Lee) def. Randy Orton*
[Chairs Match]
- During the match, AJ hit Orton with a Steel Chair to the head, following a Zig-Zag from Ziggler.

2. *Damien Sandow def. Christian*

1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) def. The Kings of Lucha Libre (Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara) (c), The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso), and Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel*
[4-Way Tag Team Ladder Match]

DARK MATCH: *Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. The Great Khali*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2012)
> 
> Tagline: _Hungry for Some TLC_
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Kofi Kingston (c)*
> - After the TLC match, Del Rio successfully cashed in his MITB contract to become the World Heavyweight Champion.
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Kofi Kingston def. Sheamus (c), Daniel Bryan, Christian, and The Miz*
> [5-Way Tables, Ladders, and Chairs, Match]
> 
> 5. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *The Big Show (c) def. Antonio Cesaro (w/ Aksana)*
> [Tables Match]
> 
> 4. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns) def. John Cena and Ryback*
> [2-on-3 Handicap Tag Team Match]
> - Cena and Ryback were originally supposed to face each other with Punk on a TLC match for the WWE Championship, but the latter got injured during a one-on-one match with Orton on Raw.
> 
> 3. *Dolph Ziggler (w/ AJ Lee) def. Randy Orton*
> [Chairs Match]
> - During the match, AJ hit Orton with a Steel Chair to the head, following a Zig-Zag from Ziggler.
> 
> 2. *Damien Sandow def. Christian*
> 
> 1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) def. The Kings of Lucha Libre (Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara) (c), The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso), and Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel*
> [4-Way Tag Team Ladder Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. The Great Khali*​


Royal Rumble (2013)

Tagline: _Finally..._

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*The Rock def. CM Punk (c) (w/ Paul Heyman)*

4. 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
*Winner: John Cena by last eliminating Ryback*
- Final six: Cena, Ryback, Goldberg, Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler

3. WWE Divas Championship
*Kaitlyn (c) def. Tamina*

2. WWE United States Championship
*Damien Sandow def. Brodus Clay (c) (Cameron and Naomi)*

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Sheamus, and Kofi Kingston*
[Triple Threat Match] 

DARK MATCH: *Wade Barrett def. Tyson Kidd*
- This is Barrett's first pay-per-view match since getting injured on the previous year's Money in the Bank pay-per-view. Now, he is back with a gimmick similar to the character Tyler Durden from the cult movie "Fight Club".​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Royal Rumble (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _Finally..._
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *The Rock def. CM Punk (c) (w/ Paul Heyman)*
> 
> 4. 30-Man Royal Rumble Match
> *Winner: John Cena by last eliminating Ryback*
> - Final six: Cena, Ryback, Goldberg, Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler
> 
> 3. WWE Divas Championship
> *Kaitlyn (c) def. Tamina*
> 
> 2. WWE United States Championship
> *Damien Sandow def. Brodus Clay (c) (Cameron and Naomi)*
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Sheamus, and Kofi Kingston*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Wade Barrett def. Tyson Kidd*
> - This is Barrett's first pay-per-view match since getting injured on the previous year's Money in the Bank pay-per-view. Now, he is back with a gimmick similar to the character Tyler Durden from the cult movie "Fight Club".​


Elimination Chamber (2013)

Tagline: _The Rock Inside the Chamber For the First Time!_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*The Rock (c) def. CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman), Ryback, Randy Orton, The Big Show, and Wade Barrett*
[Elimination Chamber Match]
- Entry by order: Ryback, Big Show, Orton, Barrett, Punk, Rock
- Elimination by order: Barrett, Big Show, Orton, Ryback, Punk

4. *Triple H def. Dolph Ziggler (w/ AJ Lee)*
- This is Hunter's comeback match since his disappointing loss last Summerslam. 
- After the match, Hunter made a promo about his career spanning in three decades (making fans think that he will retire soon), and that he still seeks revenge from Lesnar.

3. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Chris Jericho, Kofi Kingston, Christian, Damien Sandow, and Evan Bourne* 
[Elimination Chamber Match]
- Entrant by order: Kingston, Bourne, Jericho, Christian, Del Rio, Sandow
- Elimination by order: Christian, Bourne, Kingston, Sandow, Jericho
- Jericho made his return on Royal Rumble, and was drafted to Smackdown a week after the pay-per-view.

2. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns) def. Sheamus, Mark Henry, and Brodus Clay (w/ Cameron and Naomi)* 
[6-Man Tag Team Match]

1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*John Cena def. Antonio Cesaro (c) (w/ Aksana) via disqualification*

DARK MATCH: WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) (c) def. The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso)*
[Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Elimination Chamber (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _The Rock Inside the Chamber For the First Time!_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *The Rock (c) def. CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman), Ryback, Randy Orton, The Big Show, and Wade Barrett*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> - Entry by order: Ryback, Big Show, Orton, Barrett, Punk, Rock
> - Elimination by order: Barrett, Big Show, Orton, Ryback, Punk
> 
> 4. *Triple H def. Dolph Ziggler (w/ AJ Lee)*
> - This is Hunter's comeback match since his disappointing loss last Summerslam.
> - After the match, Hunter made a promo about his career spanning in three decades (making fans think that he will retire soon), and that he still seeks revenge from Lesnar.
> 
> 3. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Chris Jericho, Kofi Kingston, Christian, Damien Sandow, and Evan Bourne*
> [Elimination Chamber Match]
> - Entrant by order: Kingston, Bourne, Jericho, Christian, Del Rio, Sandow
> - Elimination by order: Christian, Bourne, Kingston, Sandow, Jericho
> - Jericho made his return on Royal Rumble, and was drafted to Smackdown a week after the pay-per-view.
> 
> 2. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns) def. Sheamus, Mark Henry, and Brodus Clay (w/ Cameron and Naomi)*
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *John Cena def. Antonio Cesaro (c) (w/ Aksana) via disqualification*
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) (c) def. The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso)*
> [Tag Team Match]​


Wrestlemania 29

Tagline: _Greatness vs. Redemption vs. Respect_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship - "Three Men. Three Different Goals. One Prize." 
*CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman) def. The Rock (c), and John Cena*
[Triple Threat Match]

7. *Dolph Ziggler, Big E. Langston, AJ Lee, and Tamina def. Funkadactyls (Brodus Clay, R-Truth, Cameron, and Naomi)*
[8-Person Tag Team Match]
- After the TLC pay-per-view, Randy Orton tried to ambush both Ziggler and AJ but was attacked by a debuting Big E. Langston who would later serve as AJ's enforcer. Also, after the Elimination Chamber Tamina aligned herself with AJ as her "big sister".

6. Career Threatening Grudge Match
*Triple H def. Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman)*
[Last Man Standing Match]
- If Hunter loses, he would have to retire as a professional wrestler. This was made convincing after numerous backstage promos with Stephanie and Vince McMahon urging Hunter to call off the match.

5. The Unstoppable Force Meets the Immovable Object
*Ryback def. Goldberg*
- After Elimination Chamber, Golderg made his return on Raw announcing that he will have a match at Wrestlemania, but then Ryback also arrives trying to insult the fans and Goldberg. Ryback tells everyone that he is very sick of the chants and the comparison, and he wants to prove to Goldberg that he is indeed someone original. As soon as Goldberg accepted, he teased a Spear, as Ryback cowardly fled the ring. This promo led to Ryback turning heel.
- Before the match, Goldberg meets Taker backstage to bid him good luck.

4. The Streak Meets Its Future
*The Brothers of Destruction (The Undertaker and Kane) and Daniel Bryan def. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins)*
[6-Man Tag Team Match]
- This is the Shield's first loss, as a team and as individual members.
- The build-up for the match started when the Shield attacked Kane and Bryan on different occasions. Kane and Bryan then started working together to avoid the Shield which soon led to an unlikely friendship between the two. During one Raw, when the Shield tried to ambush the two, Taker made his return to save his brother and Bryan.
- After the Royal Rumble, part of Smackdown General Manager Michael Cole's decision in trading Chris Jericho, in return, Bryan was drafted to Raw.

3. WWE United States Championship
*Christian def. Damien Sandow (c)*

2. *Wade Barrett def. Randy Orton* 

1. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Chris Jericho*

DARK MATCH: WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Sheamus and Hornswoggle (w/ Finlay) def. The Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) (c)*
[Tag Team Match] 

20-Man Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale to Determine the #1 Contender for the United States Championship
*Winner: Christian by last eliminating Mark Henry*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Wrestlemania 29
> 
> Tagline: _Greatness vs. Redemption vs. Respect_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship - "Three Men. Three Different Goals. One Prize."
> *CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman) def. The Rock (c), and John Cena*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> 
> 7. *Dolph Ziggler, Big E. Langston, AJ Lee, and Tamina def. Funkadactyls (Brodus Clay, R-Truth, Cameron, and Naomi)*
> [8-Person Tag Team Match]
> - After the TLC pay-per-view, Randy Orton tried to ambush both Ziggler and AJ but was attacked by a debuting Big E. Langston who would later serve as AJ's enforcer. Also, after the Elimination Chamber Tamina aligned herself with AJ as her "big sister".
> 
> 6. Career Threatening Grudge Match
> *Triple H def. Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman)*
> [Last Man Standing Match]
> - If Hunter loses, he would have to retire as a professional wrestler. This was made convincing after numerous backstage promos with Stephanie and Vince McMahon urging Hunter to call off the match.
> 
> 5. The Unstoppable Force Meets the Immovable Object
> *Ryback def. Goldberg*
> - After Elimination Chamber, Golderg made his return on Raw announcing that he will have a match at Wrestlemania, but then Ryback also arrives trying to insult the fans and Goldberg. Ryback tells everyone that he is very sick of the chants and the comparison, and he wants to prove to Goldberg that he is indeed someone original. As soon as Goldberg accepted, he teased a Spear, as Ryback cowardly fled the ring. This promo led to Ryback turning heel.
> - Before the match, Goldberg meets Taker backstage to bid him good luck.
> 
> 4. The Streak Meets Its Future
> *The Brothers of Destruction (The Undertaker and Kane) and Daniel Bryan def. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins)*
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]
> - This is the Shield's first loss, as a team and as individual members.
> - The build-up for the match started when the Shield attacked Kane and Bryan on different occasions. Kane and Bryan then started working together to avoid the Shield which soon led to an unlikely friendship between the two. During one Raw, when the Shield tried to ambush the two, Taker made his return to save his brother and Bryan.
> - After the Royal Rumble, part of Smackdown General Manager Michael Cole's decision in trading Chris Jericho, in return, Bryan was drafted to Raw.
> 
> 3. WWE United States Championship
> *Christian def. Damien Sandow (c)*
> 
> 2. *Wade Barrett def. Randy Orton*
> 
> 1. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Chris Jericho*
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Sheamus and Hornswoggle (w/ Finlay) def. The Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 20-Man Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale to Determine the #1 Contender for the United States Championship
> *Winner: Christian by last eliminating Mark Henry*​


Extreme Rules (2013)

Tagline: _Blood Is Thicker Than Sweat_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*John Cena def. CM Punk (c) (w/ Paul Heyman)*
[Last Chance Extreme Rules Match]
- If Cena loses, he can never contend for the WWE Championship again.

7. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Chris Jericho*
[Submission Match]

6. WWE Divas Championship
*AJ Lee def. Kaitlyn (c)*
[Ladder Match]

5. *Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Sheamus (w/ Hornswoggle)*

4. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane) def. The Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) (c)* 
[Tag Team Match]
- On the same week with Wrestlemania on Smackdown, Sheamus and Hornswoggle lost the titles back to PTP.

3. *Randy Orton def. Wade Barrett*
[Falls Count Anywhere Match]

2. *Dolph Ziggler and Big E. Langston def. The Big Show and The Great Khali*
[Tag Team Match]

1. WWE United States Championship
*Christian (c) def. Damien Sandow, Mark Henry, and Sin Cara*
[4-Way Singapore Cane Match]

DARK MATCH: *Cody Rhodes def. The Miz*
- Rhodes turned face before Wrestlemania, when he started growing a beard and toying his opponents.​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Extreme Rules (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _Blood Is Thicker Than Sweat_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena def. CM Punk (c) (w/ Paul Heyman)*
> [Last Chance Extreme Rules Match]
> - If Cena loses, he can never contend for the WWE Championship again.
> 
> 7. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Chris Jericho*
> [Submission Match]
> 
> 6. WWE Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee def. Kaitlyn (c)*
> [Ladder Match]
> 
> 5. *Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Sheamus (w/ Hornswoggle)*
> 
> 4. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane) def. The Prime-Time Players (Darren Young and Titus O'Neil) (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - On the same week with Wrestlemania on Smackdown, Sheamus and Hornswoggle lost the titles back to PTP.
> 
> 3. *Randy Orton def. Wade Barrett*
> [Falls Count Anywhere Match]
> 
> 2. *Dolph Ziggler and Big E. Langston def. The Big Show and The Great Khali*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. WWE United States Championship
> *Christian (c) def. Damien Sandow, Mark Henry, and Sin Cara*
> [4-Way Singapore Cane Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Cody Rhodes def. The Miz*
> - Rhodes turned face before Wrestlemania, when he started growing a beard and toying his opponents.​


WWE Draft (2013)

Raw Roster
*World Heavyweight Champion* - Alberto del Rio
*WWE World Tag Team Champions* - Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane)
*WWE Intercontinental Champion* - Antonio Cesaro
*WWE Divas Champion* - AJ Lee
CM Punk
Randy Orton
Daniel Bryan
The Big Show
Dean Ambrose
Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins
Rob Van Dam
Dolph Ziggler
Kane
Curtis Axel
Cody Rhodes
Antonio Cesaro
Big E Langston
Evan Bourne
Justin Gabriel
David Otunga
Heath Slater
Drew McIntyre
Jinder Mahal
Zack Ryder
The Great Khali
AJ Lee
Layla
Kaitlyn
Tamina
Natalya
Brie Bella
Nikki Bella
Paige
JoJo
*Part-time:*
The Undertaker
Brock Lesnar
Triple H
Shawn Michaels


Smackdown Roster
*WWE Champion* - John Cena
*WWE World Tag Team Champions* - Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane)
*WWE United States Champion* - Christian 
*WWE Divas Champion* - AJ Lee
John Cena
Ryback
Sheamus
Chris Jericho
Wade Barrett
Jack Swagger
Mark Henry
Christian
Damien Sandow
Rey Mysterio
Kofi Kingston
Santino Marella
Brodus Clay
R-Truth
The Miz
Fandango
Jimmy Uso 
Jey Uso
Darren Young
Titus O'Neil
Xavier Woods
Tyson Kidd
Alicia Fox
Eva Marie
Cameron
Naomi
Rosa Mendes
Aksana
Summer Rae
*Part-time:*
Triple H​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> WWE Draft (2013)
> 
> Raw Roster
> *World Heavyweight Champion* - Alberto del Rio
> *WWE World Tag Team Champions* - Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane)
> *WWE Intercontinental Champion* - Antonio Cesaro
> *WWE Divas Champion* - AJ Lee
> CM Punk
> Randy Orton
> Daniel Bryan
> The Big Show
> Dean Ambrose
> Roman Reigns
> Seth Rollins
> Rob Van Dam
> Dolph Ziggler
> Kane
> Curtis Axel
> Cody Rhodes
> Antonio Cesaro
> Big E Langston
> Evan Bourne
> Justin Gabriel
> David Otunga
> Heath Slater
> Drew McIntyre
> Jinder Mahal
> Zack Ryder
> The Great Khali
> AJ Lee
> Layla
> Kaitlyn
> Tamina
> Natalya
> Brie Bella
> Nikki Bella
> Paige
> JoJo
> *Part-time:*
> The Undertaker
> Brock Lesnar
> Triple H
> Shawn Michaels
> 
> 
> Smackdown Roster
> *WWE Champion* - John Cena
> *WWE World Tag Team Champions* - Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane)
> *WWE United States Champion* - Christian
> *WWE Divas Champion* - AJ Lee
> John Cena
> Ryback
> Sheamus
> Chris Jericho
> Wade Barrett
> Jack Swagger
> Mark Henry
> Christian
> Damien Sandow
> Rey Mysterio
> Kofi Kingston
> Santino Marella
> Brodus Clay
> R-Truth
> The Miz
> Fandango
> Jimmy Uso
> Jey Uso
> Darren Young
> Titus O'Neil
> Xavier Woods
> Tyson Kidd
> Alicia Fox
> Eva Marie
> Cameron
> Naomi
> Rosa Mendes
> Aksana
> Summer Rae
> *Part-time:*
> Triple H​


Payback (2013)

Tagline: _What Goes Around Comes Around_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship - Three Years In the Making
*John Cena (c) def. Wade Barrett* 

7. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Randy Orton def. Antonio Cesaro (c) (w/ Aksana)*

6. *Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. Mark Henry*

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*The Big Show def. Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) via disqualification*

4. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Championship
*Ryback def. Sheamus*

3. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns) def. Chris Jericho, Christian, and Tyson Kidd*
[6-Man Tag Team Match]

2. *Curtis Axel (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Cody Rhodes*

1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane) (c) def. Dolph Ziggler and Big E Langston (w/ AJ Lee)*
[Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH: *Fandango (w/ Summer Rae) def. Kofi Kingston*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Payback (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _What Goes Around Comes Around_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship - Three Years In the Making
> *John Cena (c) def. Wade Barrett*
> 
> 7. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Randy Orton def. Antonio Cesaro (c) (w/ Aksana)*
> 
> 6. *Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. Mark Henry*
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *The Big Show def. Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) via disqualification*
> 
> 4. #1 Contender's Match for the WWE Championship
> *Ryback def. Sheamus*
> 
> 3. *The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns) def. Chris Jericho, Christian, and Tyson Kidd*
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. *Curtis Axel (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Cody Rhodes*
> 
> 1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane) (c) def. Dolph Ziggler and Big E Langston (w/ AJ Lee)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Fandango (w/ Summer Rae) def. Kofi Kingston*​


Money in the Bank (2013)

Tagline: _The Price Is Wrong_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Ryback*

6. Raw Money in the Bank Briefcase
*Dolph Ziggler def. Rob Van Dam, Randy Orton, Dean Ambrose, Cody Rhodes, and Evan Bourne*
[6-Man Ladder Match]
- This is Van Dam's comeback match since leaving WWE for TNA in 2007.

5. World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. The Big Show*
[Steel Cage Match] 

4. *Chris Jericho def. Fandango (w/ Summer Rae)*

3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Shield (Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns) def. Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane) (c)*
[Tag Team Match]

2. WWE Divas Championship
*AJ Lee (w/ Tamina) def. Alicia Fox*

1. Smackdown Money in the Bank Briefcase
*Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. Sheamus, Mark Henry, Damien Sandow, The Miz, and Darren Young (w/ Titus O'Neil)* 
[6-Man Ladder Match]
- After Payback, Swagger defeated Christian on Smackdown to win the United States Championship.

DARK MATCH: *Curtis Axel (w/ Paul Heyman) def. David Otunga*
- After Wrestlemania, Otunga turned face by saving John Cena from CM Punk.​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Money in the Bank (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _The Price Is Wrong_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Ryback*
> 
> 6. Raw Money in the Bank Briefcase
> *Dolph Ziggler def. Rob Van Dam, Randy Orton, Dean Ambrose, Cody Rhodes, and Evan Bourne*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> - This is Van Dam's comeback match since leaving WWE for TNA in 2007.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. The Big Show*
> [Steel Cage Match]
> 
> 4. *Chris Jericho def. Fandango (w/ Summer Rae)*
> 
> 3. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Shield (Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns) def. Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane) (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. WWE Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee (w/ Tamina) def. Alicia Fox*
> 
> 1. Smackdown Money in the Bank Briefcase
> *Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. Sheamus, Mark Henry, Damien Sandow, The Miz, and Darren Young (w/ Titus O'Neil)*
> [6-Man Ladder Match]
> - After Payback, Swagger defeated Christian on Smackdown to win the United States Championship.
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Curtis Axel (w/ Paul Heyman) def. David Otunga*
> - After Wrestlemania, Otunga turned face by saving John Cena from CM Punk.​


Summerslam (2013)

Tagline: _This Time Is My Time_

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*Ryback def. John Cena (c)*
[3 Stages of Hell]
- Stage 1: Ryback def. Cena on a Lumberjack Match
- Stage 2: Cena def. Ryback on a Tables Match
- Stage 3: Ryback def. Cena on an "I Quit" Match

6. *Dolph Ziggler and Layla def. AJ Lee and Big E Langston (w/ Tamina)*
[Tag Team Match]
- Ziggler turned face before Money in the Bank by breaking up with AJ in their relationship.

5. World Heavyweight Championship 
*Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Rob Van Dam*

4. *CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman) def. The Big Show*
- This is Punk's comeback match, unintentionally turning him face due to positive crowd reaction.

3. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Dean Ambrose def. Randy Orton (c)*

2. *Sheamus def. Wade Barrett*

1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Shield (Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns) (c) def. Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane), and The Funkadactyls (Brodus Clay and R-Truth) (w/ Cameron and Naomi)*
[3-Way Tornado Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH: WWE United States Championship
*Jack Swagger (c) (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. The Miz (w/ Maryse), and Fandango (w/ Summer Rae)*
[Triple Threat Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Summerslam (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _This Time Is My Time_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *Ryback def. John Cena (c)*
> [3 Stages of Hell]
> - Stage 1: Ryback def. Cena on a Lumberjack Match
> - Stage 2: Cena def. Ryback on a Tables Match
> - Stage 3: Ryback def. Cena on a "I Quit" Match
> 
> 6. *Dolph Ziggler and Layla def. AJ Lee and Big E Langston (w/ Tamina)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> - Ziggler turned face before Money in the Bank by breaking up with AJ in their relationship.
> 
> 5. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Rob Van Dam*
> 
> 4. *CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman) def. The Big Show*
> - This is Punk's comeback match, unintentionally turning him face due to positive crowd reaction.
> 
> 3. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Dean Ambrose def. Randy Orton (c)*
> 
> 2. *Sheamus def. Wade Barrett*
> 
> 1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Shield (Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns) (c) def. Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan and Kane), and The Funkadactyls (Brodus Clay and R-Truth) (w/ Cameron and Naomi)*
> [3-Way Tornado Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE United States Championship
> *Jack Swagger (c) (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. The Miz (w/ Maryse), and Fandango (w/ Summer Rae)*
> [Triple Threat Match]​


Night of Champions (2013)

Tagline: _May Gold Be With Us_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman)*
- During the match, Heyman betrayed Punk by hitting the latter with a Steel Chair; thus, allowing Del Rio to pin him. This was due to the fact that Punk, before he had left, told the crowd that he has "grown out of his own", and started disrespecting Heyman during promos in his return.

7. WWE Divas Championship
*AJ Lee (c) (w/ Tamina) def. Layla (w/ JoJo)*

6. *Randy Orton def. Daniel Bryan*
- After Summerslam, Orton showed signs of turning heel. During a 6-Man Tag Team Match on Raw against the Shield, Orton did not tag Bryan, and attacked Ambrose outside the ring instead; therefore, their team lost after Bryan received a Spear from Reigns.

5. WWE Championship
*Ryback (c) def. Mark Henry*
[Special Guest Referee: John Cena]
- After Summerslam, Cena announces that he injured his elbow, and it will take at least 2 months to recover, but he was appointed as to be Smackdown's General Manager by the COO Triple H for unknown reasons.

4. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Shield (Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns) (c) def. The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso)*
[Tag Team Match]

3. *Wade Barrett def. Sheamus*
[Pub Brawl]
- After the match, Sheamus announces on his Twitter account that he will take at least six months off to recover from his nagging injuries.

2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Dean Ambrose (c) def. Cody Rhodes, Curtis Axel (w/ Paul Heyman), and Dolph Ziggler*
[Fatal-4-Way]

1. WWE United States Championship
*Fandango (w/ Summer Rae) def. The Miz (c) (w/ Maryse)*
- The Miz defeated Jack Swagger on Smackdown to become the new United States Champion. 

DARK MATCH: *Big E Langston def. Rob Van Dam*​


----------



## BackBone2

*No Mercy (2002)*

*Tag Team match for the World Tag Team Championship*
Booker T and Goldust (c) vs. Lance Storm and William Regal

*Singles match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus (c) vs. Victoria 

*Fatal Four Way match for the Number One Contendership for the Undisputed WWE Championship*
Rey Mysterio vs. Edge vs. Kurt Angle vs. Chris Benoit

*Singles match*
Torrie Wilson vs. Dawn Marie

*Singles match*
The Undertaker vs. Kane

*No Holds Barred match*
Triple H vs. Ric Flair

*Hell in a Cell match*
Brock Lesnar (c) vs. The Undertaker


----------



## Kintaro

*WWE Capitol Punishment 2011*
WWE Title Triple Threat Match | John Cena (c) vs Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk

World Heavyweight Title Match | Randy Orton (c) vs Christian

Daniel Bryan vs Alberto Del Rio 

Intercontinental Title Match | Sheamus vs Wade Barrett (c)

US Title Match | Kofi Kingston (c) vs Dolph Ziggler

Alex Riley vs The Miz

The Big Show vs R-Truth

Evan Bourne and Sin Cara vs Cody Rhodes and Ted Dibiase


----------



## Ratedr4life

MrJamesJepsan said:


> MITB 2011 Chicago Ill
> 8 Man MITB for the MITB Briefcase
> ADR vs Christian vs Sin Cara vs Daniel Bryan vs Big Show vs Mark Henry vs Jack Swagger vs Santino Marella
> Winner:Henry
> 
> The USOs vs New Nexus for the WTT Titles
> Winner:New Nexus
> 
> Kelly Kelly vs Brie Bella vs Nikki Bella for the Womens Title
> Winner:Kelly Kelly
> 
> 10 Mins Iron Man Match for the US Title
> Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston
> Winner: Dolph Ziggler
> 
> "Brogue Kick vs The Punt" Stretcher Match
> Randy Orton vs Sheamus
> Winner:Sheamus
> 
> 6 Man MITB for the WWE Championship
> CM Punk vs The Miz vs R Truth vs John Cena vs Mason Ryan vs Rey Mysterio
> Winner:CM Punk



You took possibly the best PPV of the last 5 years and ruined it, top to bottom. Especially the main event, you would rather see a 6 Man MITB featuring Miz and Mason Ryan, than see the classic Punk/Cena feud and the classic match they had at MITB...

:no:


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Night of Champions (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _May Gold Be With Us_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Alberto del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) def. CM Punk (w/ Paul Heyman)*
> - During the match, Heyman betrayed Punk by hitting the latter with a Steel Chair; thus, allowing Del Rio to pin him. This was due to the fact that Punk, before he had left, told the crowd that he has "grown out of his own", and started disrespecting Heyman during promos in his return.
> 
> 7. WWE Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee (c) (w/ Tamina) def. Layla (w/ JoJo)*
> 
> 6. *Randy Orton def. Daniel Bryan*
> - After Summerslam, Orton showed signs of turning heel. During a 6-Man Tag Team Match on Raw against the Shield, Orton did not tag Bryan, and attacked Ambrose outside the ring instead; therefore, their team lost after Bryan received a Spear from Reigns.
> 
> 5. WWE Championship
> *Ryback (c) def. Mark Henry*
> [Special Guest Referee: John Cena]
> - After Summerslam, Cena announces that he injured his elbow, and it will take at least 2 months to recover, but he was appointed as to be Smackdown's General Manager by the COO Triple H for unknown reasons.
> 
> 4. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Shield (Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns) (c) def. The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 3. *Wade Barrett def. Sheamus*
> [Pub Brawl]
> - After the match, Sheamus announces on his Twitter account that he will take at least six months off to recover from his nagging injuries.
> 
> 2. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Dean Ambrose (c) def. Cody Rhodes, Curtis Axel (w/ Paul Heyman), and Dolph Ziggler*
> [Fatal-4-Way]
> 
> 1. WWE United States Championship
> *Fandango (w/ Summer Rae) def. The Miz (c) (w/ Maryse)*
> - The Miz defeated Jack Swagger on Smackdown to become the new United States Champion.
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Big E Langston def. Rob Van Dam*​


Battleground (2013)

Tagline: _No Frills_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Randy Orton def. Alberto del Rio (c), and Daniel Bryan*
[Triple Threat Match]
[Special Guest Referee: Triple H]
- During the match, Hunter gives Bryan a Pedigree as a retaliation after receiving a High Knee. This gave Orton the opportunity to deliver the an RKO to Del Rio for the win. The ending makes the fans speculate whether it was Hunter's plan to let Orton win.
- On the following Raw, it was revealed that Orton and Hunter indeed planned it all along when Hunter gave another Pedigree to Bryan in order to defend Orton. Afterwards, he justified what they are doing is simply "best for business". This is the birth of the Authority angle, alongside with Stephanie McMahon as the Creative Director.
- Also, after two preceding episodes of Raw, Del Rio blames Rodriguez for losing the belt, so the former attacked the latter with a Steel Chair. This means that Rodriguez is fired as Del Rio's personal in-ring announcer. 

7. WWE Championship
*Ryback (c) def. Mark Henry*
[Stretcher Match]

6. *The Bella Twins (Brie and Nikki Bella) def. AJ Lee and Tamina*
[Tag Team Match]

5. *Curtis Axel (w/ Paul Heyman) def. CM Punk*
[2-on-1 Handicap Match]
- During the match, Rob Van Dam interferes, and helps Axel win the match, turning him heel for the first time in his career.

4. *Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. Rey Mysterio*
- This is Mysterio's comeback match since getting injured earlier in March.

3. *Antonio Cesaro def. Rob Van Dam*
- After the match, Van Dam is seen throwing a minor tantrum leaving the ring, because he has only won two matches since his return.

2. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Shield (Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns) (c) def. The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso)*
[Tag Team Match]

1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Dean Ambrose (c) def. Cody Rhodes*

DARK MATCH: *Damien Sandow def. Santino Marella*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Battleground (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _No Frills_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Randy Orton def. Alberto del Rio (c), and Daniel Bryan*
> [Triple Threat Match]
> [Special Guest Referee: Triple H]
> - During the match, Hunter gives Bryan a Pedigree as a retaliation after receiving a High Knee. This gave Orton the opportunity to deliver the an RKO to Del Rio for the win. The ending makes the fans speculate whether it was Hunter's plan to let Orton win.
> - On the following Raw, it was revealed that Orton and Hunter indeed planned it all along when Hunter gave another Pedigree to Bryan in order to defend Orton. Afterwards, he justified what they are doing is simply "best for business". This is the birth of the Authority angle, alongside with Stephanie McMahon as the Creative Director.
> - Also, after two preceding episodes of Raw, Del Rio blames Rodriguez for losing the belt, so the former attacked the latter with a Steel Chair. This means that Rodriguez is fired as Del Rio's personal in-ring announcer.
> 
> 7. WWE Championship
> *Ryback (c) def. Mark Henry*
> [Stretcher Match]
> 
> 6. *The Bella Twins (Brie and Nikki Bella) def. AJ Lee and Tamina*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 5. *Curtis Axel (w/ Paul Heyman) def. CM Punk*
> [2-on-1 Handicap Match]
> - During the match, Rob Van Dam interferes, and helps Axel win the match, turning him heel for the first time in his career.
> 
> 4. *Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. Rey Mysterio*
> - This is Mysterio's comeback match since getting injured earlier in March.
> 
> 3. *Antonio Cesaro def. Rob Van Dam*
> - After the match, Van Dam is seen throwing a minor tantrum leaving the ring, because he has only won two matches since his return.
> 
> 2. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Shield (Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns) (c) def. The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Dean Ambrose (c) def. Cody Rhodes*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Damien Sandow def. Santino Marella*​


Hell In A Cell (2013)

Tagline: _Hell Is Only Just the Beginning..._

MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
*John Cena def. Ryback (c)*
[Hell in a Cell Match]

6. *CM Punk def. Rob Van Dam (w/ Paul Heyman)*

5. *Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, and The Big Show def. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins)*
[6-Man Tag Team Match] 

4. World Heavyweight Championship
*Randy Orton (c) def. Daniel Bryan, and Alberto del Rio*
[3-Way Hell in a Cell Match]

3. WWE United States Championship
*Fandango (c) (w/ Summer Rae) def. Rey Mysterio* 

2. Grudge Match - WWE Divas Championship 
*AJ Lee (c) (w/ Paige) def. Tamina*
- After AJ and Tamina's loss in Battleground, the two quarreled and disavowed their friendship.
- Before the match, AJ introduced Paige as her new "little sister". 

1. *Christian def. Kofi Kingston*

DARK MATCH: *Kane def. Curtis Axel*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Hell In A Cell (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _Hell Is Only Just the Beginning..._
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE Championship
> *John Cena def. Ryback (c)*
> [Hell in a Cell Match]
> 
> 6. *CM Punk def. Rob Van Dam (w/ Paul Heyman)*
> 
> 5. *Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, and The Big Show def. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, and Seth Rollins)*
> [6-Man Tag Team Match]
> 
> 4. World Heavyweight Championship
> *Randy Orton (c) def. Daniel Bryan, and Alberto del Rio*
> [3-Way Hell in a Cell Match]
> 
> 3. WWE United States Championship
> *Fandango (c) (w/ Summer Rae) def. Rey Mysterio*
> 
> 2. Grudge Match - WWE Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee (c) (w/ Paige) def. Tamina*
> - After AJ and Tamina's loss in Battleground, the two quarreled and disavowed their friendship.
> - Before the match, AJ introduced Paige as her new "little sister".
> 
> 1. *Christian def. Kofi Kingston*
> 
> DARK MATCH: *Kane def. Curtis Axel*​


Survivor Series (2013)

Tagline: _No More Mr. Yes Guy_

MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
*Daniel Bryan def. Randy Orton (c)* 
- During the match, Orton gave Bryan a Low-Blow and an RKO to win the match, but Triple H came out to tell that his actions do not constitute "fair-play", and restarted the match to which Bryan finally won. 
- After Hell in a Cell, Triple H agreed to give Bryan a rematch, and answered his demands of ensuring a fair bout. Hunter has issued the following rules: (1) If Orton gets disqualified or walks out the match, he will be stripped off the title. (2) If anyone interferes the match (including members of the Authority), he/she will either be fired or sued. (3) One can only win via pinfall or submission.

5. *Paul Heyman's Dangerous Alliance (Rob Van Dam, Curtis Axel, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns) def. The Rebellion (CM Punk, Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, and The Big Show)* 
[5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
- Elimination by order: Axel, Langston, Ziggler, Rollins, Big Show, Van Dam, Rhodes, Ambrose, Punk
- After Hell in a Cell, Langston turned face after helping Big Show take down the Shield. 

4. *Total Divas (Natalya, Brie Bella, Nikki Bella, Eva Marie, and JoJo) def. True Divas (AJ Lee, Paige, Kaitlyn, Aksana, and Summer Rae)*
[5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
- Elimination by order: Nikki, Aksana, JoJo, Rae, Kaitlyn, Marie, Brie, AJ, Paige

3. *Bray Wyatt (w/ Luke Harper and Erick Rowan) def. Kane*
- This match marks Bray's in-ring debut.
- After the match, the Wyatt Family continues to take down Kane, and abduct him. 

2. *Team Mysterio (Rey Mysterio, Mark Henry, The Miz, Christian, and Santino Marella) def. Team Ryback (Ryback, Fandango, Wade Barrett, Kofi Kingston, and Damien Sandow)*
[5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
- After Hell in a Cell, Kingston turned heel on Christian in a rematch after a bitter loss.
- Elimination by order: Christian, Barrett, Kingston, Miz, Henry, Sandow, Fandango, Ryback
- Ever since Battleground, Marella has been showing more of his aggressive side, by incorporating more MMA-style moves like the Omoplata as his new submission move.

1. WWE Championship
*John Cena (c) def. Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter)*
- Swagger cashed in his Money in the Bank breifcase on Smackdown after Cena was taken down by Ryback, but failed to win the match. Afterwards, it was announced that Swagger will receive a rematch on Survivor Series. 

DARK MATCH: *The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso) def. The Funkadactyls (Brodus Clay and R-Truth) (w/ Cameron and Naomi)*
[Tag Team Match]​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Survivor Series (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _No More Mr. Yes Guy_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: World Heavyweight Championship
> *Daniel Bryan def. Randy Orton (c)*
> - During the match, Orton gave Bryan a Low-Blow and an RKO to win the match, but Triple H came out to tell that his actions do not constitute "fair-play", and restarted the match to which Bryan finally won.
> - After Hell in a Cell, Triple H agreed to give Bryan a rematch, and answered his demands of ensuring a fair bout. Hunter has issued the following rules: (1) If Orton gets disqualified or walks out the match, he will be stripped off the title. (2) If anyone interferes the match (including members of the Authority), he/she will either be fired or sued. (3) One can only win via pinfall or submission.
> 
> 5. *Paul Heyman's Dangerous Alliance (Rob Van Dam, Curtis Axel, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns) def. The Rebellion (CM Punk, Big E Langston, Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, and The Big Show)*
> [5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - Elimination by order: Axel, Langston, Ziggler, Rollins, Big Show, Van Dam, Rhodes, Ambrose, Punk
> - After Hell in a Cell, Langston turned face after helping Big Show take down the Shield.
> 
> 4. *Total Divas (Natalya, Brie Bella, Nikki Bella, Eva Marie, and JoJo) def. True Divas (AJ Lee, Paige, Kaitlyn, Aksana, and Summer Rae)*
> [5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - Elimination by order: Nikki, Aksana, JoJo, Rae, Kaitlyn, Marie, Brie, AJ, Paige
> 
> 3. *Bray Wyatt (w/ Luke Harper and Erick Rowan) def. Kane*
> - This match marks Bray's in-ring debut.
> - After the match, the Wyatt Family continues to take down Kane, and abduct him.
> 
> 2. *Team Mysterio (Rey Mysterio, Mark Henry, The Miz, Christian, and Santino Marella) def. Team Ryback (Ryback, Fandango, Wade Barrett, Kofi Kingston, and Damien Sandow)*
> [5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match]
> - After Hell in a Cell, Kingston turned heel on Christian in a rematch after a bitter loss.
> - Elimination by order: Christian, Barrett, Kingston, Miz, Henry, Sandow, Fandango, Ryback
> - Ever since Battleground, Marella has been showing more of his aggressive side, by incorporating more MMA-style moves like the Omoplata as his new submission move.
> 
> 1. WWE Championship
> *John Cena (c) def. Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Coulter)*
> - Swagger cashed in his Money in the Bank breifcase on Smackdown after Cena was taken down by Ryback, but failed to win the match. Afterwards, it was announced that Swagger will receive a rematch on Survivor Series.
> 
> DARK MATCH: *The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso) def. The Funkadactyls (Brodus Clay and R-Truth) (w/ Cameron and Naomi)*
> [Tag Team Match]​


TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2013)

Tagline: _One Unified Champion Under One Great Company._ 

MAIN EVENT: WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Championship and World Heavyweight Championship Unification)
*Daniel Bryan (c) def. John Cena (c)*
[Ladder Match]
- After the match, the entire locker room goes into the ring and celebrates with Bryan, as the "Yes!" chants go on.
- Bryan's win marks his status as the top babyface of the WWE.

6. WWE Divas Championship
*AJ Lee (c) (w/ Paige) def. Nikki Bella*
- After Survivor Series, Brie Bella got injured during a match with Paige.

5. *CM Punk def. Rob Van Dam (w/ Paul Heyman)*
[Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match]

4. *Santino Marella def. Ryback*

3. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Big E Langston def. Dean Ambrose (c)*
[Tables Match]

2. Grudge Match
*Alberto del Rio def. Ricardo Rodriguez*
[Chairs Match]

1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*Mark Henry and The Big Show def. The Shield (Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns) (c)*
[Tag Team Match]

DARK MATCH: WWE United States Championship
*Rey Mysterio (c) def. Kofi Kingston*​


----------



## Aguda

Rebooking 2001

Okay, some changes that I would've done at WM are: Test is still European champ, Austin never turned heel.

*WWF Backlash 2001*

*WWF Championship, Fatal Four Way match*
Steve Austin (c) vs Triple H vs Undertaker vs Big Show
Not the best main event, I know... But I think that this match will be able to get those two feuds into the main event and will be fine.
Winner: Steve Austin (20:32)

*Vince McMahon's Revenge*
Shane McMahon vs X Pac
You want to give Shane a rival as a revenge for him beating his dad? Awesome. Now please let X Pac get the push, the guy knew how to wrestle.
Winner: Shane via Test interference (12:53)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) vs Tazz
Tazz turns heel and decides to sell out to Vince. Now Tazz chases the IC Title. Can he defeat Y2J?
Winner: Chris Jericho (13:46)

*Submission Match*
Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
Benoit and Angle will keep on feuding. But instead of an Ultimate Submission match, we'll give them a normal submission match with one hour time limit, where both of them will try to make eachother tap out.
Winner: Chris Benoit (31:30)

*WWF Tag Team Championship, Four Way Match*
Edge & Christian (c) vs The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz vs Dean Malenko and Eddie Guerrero
Probably the best match I could think off.
Winners: Edge & Christian (11:35)

*WWF European Championship*
Test (c) vs William Regal
Vince tries to humiliate Shane's friend and gives Regal a match for the European title.
Winner: Test (7:59)

*WWF European Championship*
Rhyno (c) vs Raven
A good match, will open the show.
Winner: Raven (8:10)



*WWF Judgment Day 2001*

*WWF Championship, No Holds Barred match*
Steve Austin (c) vs Triple H
Yeah, the Blowoff to their feud. Let those two tear the house down.
Winner: Steve Austin (28:28)

*Tag Team Turmoil Match*
Participants: Brothers Of Destruction, the APA, Dean Malenko and Eddie Guerrero, The Dudley Boyz and Justin Credible and Albert
Pretty fun match, the winners will get their shot the next night.
Winners: Brothers Of Destruction (24:09)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) vs Rhyno
Basically, run the Summerslam feud there. They had Rikishi feuding with Stephanie but I think Jericho is much better.
Winner: Chris Jericho (15:34)

*WWF European Championship*
Test (c) vs X Pac
X Pac wants his revenge, Vince still wants to destroy Test.
Winner: X Pac (9:13)

*Triple Threat Match, WWF Hardcore Championship*
Raven (c) vs Rhyno vs Big Show
Just a way to get them on the card.
Winner: Raven (6:30)

*Ladder Match for the Medals*
Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
They have the exact same feud... Awesome.
Winner: Angle (16:58)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian (c) vs Kaientai
Just imagine how funny this would be.
Winners: Edge & Christian (12:35)



*WWF King Of The Ring 2001*

*WWF Championship*
Steve Austin (c) vs Diamond Dallas Page
DDP attacks Austin and it leads to this match. Will the WCW guys invade?
Winner: No Contest after Booker T interferes and attacks Austin. (20:21)

*Street Fight*
Kurt Angle vs Shane McMahon
Ouch... Just... Ouch.
Winner: Kurt Angle (26:00)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) vs Lance Storm
Yeah! Thrill Seekers! Storm invades to the WWE and gets a title shot.
Winner: Lance Storm (13:51)

*King Of The Ring Finals*
Edge def. Christian
So, Edge is getting a push.
Winner: Edge (10:21)

*WWF Hardcore Championship-European Championship Unification*
X Pac (c) vs Raven (c)
I'm sick of too many titles in the WWF, so I'm unifying between those titles and retiring the European title.
Winner: Raven (5:58)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Brothers Of Destruction (c) vs The Dudley Boys (W/Spike) vs The Holly Cousins (W/Molly)
Spike and Molly storyline keeps going.
Winners: Brothers Of Destruction (8:52)

*King OF The Ring Semi Finals*
Edge vs Jeff Hardy
Yeah, I think it would be good.
Winner: Edge (8:52)

*King Of The Ring Semi Finals*
Christian vs Test
To start the event and to keep Test's push.
Winner: Christian (8:17)


----------



## spaldoni

AWA WrestleRock 86

Stan Hansen vs Sgt. Slaughter- World Title Cage Bout

Road Warriors vs Bruiser Brody/John Nord- Cage Bout

Nick Bockwinkel vs Harley Race

Scott Hall/Curt Hennig vs Freebirds- Tag title bout

Jimmy Snuka vs Kamala

Fabulous Ones vs Midnight Rockers

Buddy Rose/Doug Somers vs Barry Windham/Mike Rotonda

Rick Martel vs Tiger Mask

Greg Gagne/Verne Gagne/Brad Rheigens vs Col DeBeers/Boris Zuhkuv/Shiek Kassay

Larry Zbyszko vs Scott LeDoux- Tape Fist Match

Long Riders vs Tommy Rich/Wahoo Mcdanial- Street Fight


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2013)
> 
> Tagline: _One Unified Champion Under One Great Company._
> 
> MAIN EVENT: WWE World Heavyweight Championship (WWE Championship and World Heavyweight Championship Unification)
> *Daniel Bryan (c) def. John Cena (c)*
> [Ladder Match]
> - After the match, the entire locker room goes into the ring and celebrates with Bryan, as the "Yes!" chants go on.
> - Bryan's win marks his status as the top babyface of the WWE.
> 
> 6. WWE Divas Championship
> *AJ Lee (c) (w/ Paige) def. Nikki Bella*
> - After Survivor Series, Brie Bella got injured during a match with Paige.
> 
> 5. *CM Punk def. Rob Van Dam (w/ Paul Heyman)*
> [Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match]
> 
> 4. *Santino Marella def. Ryback*
> 
> 3. WWE Intercontinental Championship
> *Big E Langston def. Dean Ambrose (c)*
> [Tables Match]
> 
> 2. Grudge Match
> *Alberto del Rio def. Ricardo Rodriguez*
> [Chairs Match]
> 
> 1. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *Mark Henry and The Big Show def. The Shield (Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns) (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> DARK MATCH: WWE United States Championship
> *Rey Mysterio (c) def. Kofi Kingston*​


Royal Rumble (2014)

Tagline: _Where the Road to Greatness Begins_

MAIN EVENT: 40-Man Royal Rumble Match
*Winner: CM Punk by last eliminating John Cena*
- Final eight: Punk, Cena, Roman Reigns, Sheamus, Randy Orton, Dolph Ziggler, Big E Langston, and Antonio Cesaro

4. WWE World Heavyweight Championship
*Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Daniel Bryan (c)*
- Lesnar returned on the final Raw of 2013 by attacking Bryan; Bryan defeated Rob Van Dam on a singles match during that night. Then on the second week of January, COO Triple H announced that Lesnar will face Bryan for the World Championship on the Royal Rumble, and reminded Bryan that he still needs to prove that he is able to "carry the company" on his shoulders. 

3. *CM Punk def. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns)*
[3-on-1 Handicap Tag Team Match]

2. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper and Erick Rowan) (w/ Bray Wyatt) def. Mark Henry and The Big Show (c)*
[Tag Team Match] 

1. WWE United States Championship
*Kofi Kingston (Master Gong) def. Rey Mysterio (c)*
- During the match, Sin Cara made his return, and hit Mysterio with the title belt, turning him heel for the first time.
- After the TLC pay-per-view, Kingston introduced his new manager named Master Gong who utilizes a shamanistic gimmick.

DARK MATCH: The Funkadactyles Implode 
*Brodus Clay def. R-Truth*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Michael Christie said:


> Royal Rumble (2014)
> 
> Tagline: _Where the Road to Greatness Begins_
> 
> MAIN EVENT: 40-Man Royal Rumble Match
> *Winner: CM Punk by last eliminating John Cena*
> - Final eight: Punk, Cena, Roman Reigns, Sheamus, Randy Orton, Dolph Ziggler, Big E Langston, and Antonio Cesaro
> 
> 4. WWE World Heavyweight Championship
> *Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Daniel Bryan (c)*
> - Lesnar returned on the final Raw of 2013 by attacking Bryan; Bryan defeated Rob Van Dam on a singles match during that night. Then on the second week of January, COO Triple H announced that Lesnar will face Bryan for the World Championship on the Royal Rumble, and reminded Bryan that he still needs to prove that he is able to "carry the company" on his shoulders.
> 
> 3. *CM Punk def. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns)*
> [3-on-1 Handicap Tag Team Match]
> 
> 2. WWE World Tag Team Championship
> *The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper and Erick Rowan) (w/ Bray Wyatt) def. Mark Henry and The Big Show (c)*
> [Tag Team Match]
> 
> 1. WWE United States Championship
> *Kofi Kingston (Master Gong) def. Rey Mysterio (c)*
> - During the match, Sin Cara made his return, and hit Mysterio with the title belt, turning him heel for the first time.
> - After the TLC pay-per-view, Kingston introduced his new manager named Master Gong who utilizes a shamanistic gimmick.
> 
> DARK MATCH: The Funkadactyles Implode
> *Brodus Clay def. R-Truth*​


Wrestlemania XXX

Tagline: _The Biggest Wrestlemania Ever_

- *Event Host: Hulk Hogan*

- The Elimination Chamber pay-per-view has been scrapped to give more hype for Wrestlemania XXX. Also, the gimmick 12 pay-per-view-a-year format has been scrapped, and replaced with pay-per-views of WWE, WCW, and ECW's past.

- After the TLC pay-per-view, both Raw and Smackdown rosters have been merged.

- Unlike other Wrestlemanias in the past, this Wrestlemania event is 4 hours long.


MAIN EVENT: The Streak - The Biggest Match in Wrestling History
*John Cena def. The Undertaker*
- After Cena pinned Taker with a third Attitude Adjustment, the former quickly left the ring with deafening boo's from the audience. After a few minutes, Taker goes up, and shares a couple of minutes with the sympathetic audience before walking out of the ring in shame. 

10. The Animal vs. The Viper
*Batista def. Randy Orton*
- Batista returned on the last week of February, announcing that he will be staying for a "while", and vowing to become a World Champion once again.

9. *WWE Superstars (Alberto del Rio, Wade Barrett, Brodus Clay, Antonio Cesaro, and Jack Swagger) (w/ Zeb Coulter) def. WWE Legends (Tito Santana, William Regal, Rikishi, Razor Ramon, and Dusty Rhodes)*
[10-Man Tag Team Match]

8. WWE World Heavyweight Championship - The Beast vs. The Best
*CM Punk def. Brock Lesnar (c) (w/ Paul Heyman)*
- The winner will be awarded by Bruno Sammartino, Hulk Hogan, and "Stone Cold" Steve Austin. 

7. WWE Women's Championship
*Paige def. AJ Lee (c)*
- The winner will be awarded by Alundra Blayze, Trish Stratus, and Beth Phoenix.
- On the 300th day of AJ's reign, she replaced the Divas title with the Women's title, to revive the former glory of female wrestlers.

6. Grudge Match - Battle for Corporate Power
*Daniel Bryan (w/ Vince McMahon) def. Triple H (w/ Stephanie McMahon)* 
[Special Guest Referee: Shawn Michaels and Shane McMahon]
- If Bryan wins, Hunter must resign as the WWE's COO. But if Hunter wins, Vince must step down from his position, and make way for Hunter who will be become the new Chairman of the WWE.
- During the match, Michaels surprisingly turned heel by favoring Hunter over Bryan, but was knocked out with a Baizaku Knee from Bryan. then Shane made a surprise return replacing Michaels as the referee.

5. WWE World Tag Team Championship
*The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper and Erick Rowan) (c) (w/ Bray Wyatt) def. The Usos (Jimmy and Jey Uso), and Triangles (Cody Rhodes and The Miz) (w/ Kaitlyn)*
[3-Way Tag Team Match] 
- The winners will be awarded by Demolition (Ax and Smash), The Hart Foundation (Bret Hart and Jim Neidhart), and Edge and Christian.
- After Royal Rumble, Rhodes and Miz formed a tag team adapting a hipster gimmick.

4. The Shield Implodes
*Roman Reigns def. Dean Ambrose, and Seth Rollins*
[Triple Threat Match]

3. *Sheamus def. Ryback*

2. Luchas de Apuestas- Mask vs. Mask
*Mystico def. Rey Mysterio*

1. WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Chris Jericho def. Big E Langston (c), Dolph Ziggler, and Curtis Axel*
[Fatal-4-Way]
- The winner will be awarded by Pat Patterson, Pedro Morales, and Ricky Steamboat.

DARK MATCH: WWE United States Championship
*Santino Marella def. Kofi Kingston (c) (w/ Master Gong)*
- The winner will be awarded by Harley Race, Lex Luger, and Nikita Koloff.

20-Man Over-the-top-rope Battle Royale for the 4th Slot in the Intercontinental Championship Match
*Winner: Curtis Axel by last eliminating The Big Show and Mark Henry*​


----------



## Kintaro

*The Invasion -July 2001*
Edge [WWF] defeats Raven [Alliance] 

The APA [WWF] defeats Palumbo and O Haire [Alliance] 

Lance Storm [Alliance] defeats William Regal [WWF]

X-Pac [WWF] defeats Kidman [Alliance] 

Tazz and The Dudleys [Alliance] defeated Saturn, Dean Malenko and Matt Hardy [WWF] 

Tajiri [Alliance] defeats Taka Michinoku [WWF] 

Christian [WWF] defeats Kanyon [Alliance] 

RVD [Alliance] defeats Jeff Hardy [WWF] in a Hardcore match. 

A Diva tag team bikini contest takes place as Trish and Lita face Stacey Keibler and Torrie Wilson. 

Team Alliance - Booker T, DDP, Rhyno, The Big Show and Mike Awesome defeated Team WWF - Stone Cold Steve Austin, Angle, Jericho, Undertaker and Kane


----------



## BackBone2

*TNA LockDown (2014)*

*Steel Cage match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Magnus (c) vs. Samoa Joe

*Steel Cage tag team match*
The BroMans (c) vs. Eric Young and Joseph Park

*Triple threat match for the X-Division Championship*
Chris Sabin (c) vs. Austin Aries (with DJ Zema Ion cashing in his Feast of Fired briefcase)

*Steel Cage match; if Sting loses he must leave Impact Wrestling*
Sting vs. EC3

*Singles match for the TNA Knockout's Championship*
Gail Kim (c) (with Lei'D Tapa) vs. Madison Rayne

*Lethal LockDown match*
Team Roode (Bobby Roode, Christopher Daniels, Kazarian, Bully Ray and James Storm) vs. Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Mr. Anderson, Garrett Bischoff, Wes Brisco and Gunner)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania 2000*

*WWF Championship*
Triple H(c) (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley) vs. *The Rock (with Mr. McMahon)*

*No Holds Barred Match*
*Kane (with Paul Bearer)* vs. X-Pac (with Tori)

*Two-Fall Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWF Intercontinental (First Fall) & European Championships (Second Fall)*
Kurt Angle(c) vs. Chris Jericho vs. *Chris Benoit (new Intercontinental Champion)* vs. *Tazz (new European Champion)*

*Eight-Person Intergender Tag Team Match*
*Chyna & Too Cool (Rikishi, Grandmaster Sexay, Scotty 2 Hotty)* vs. Big Show & The Radicalz (with Shane McMahon)

*Triangle Ladder Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. *Edge & Christian*

The Godfather & D'Lo Brown (with Ice-T & The Godfather's hos) vs. *T & A (with Trish Stratus)*

*Hardcore Battle Royal for the WWF Hardcore Championship*
Crash Holly(c) vs. *Hardcore Holly* vs. Road Dogg vs. Viscera vs. Big Boss Man vs. Bradshaw vs. Faarooq vs. Al Snow vs. Steve Blackman vs. Funaki vs. Taka Michinoku vs. Joey Abs vs. Rodney vs. Pete Gas vs. Bull Buchanan​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Backlash 2000*

_*After Michaels was taken down accidentally, DX and the McMahons interfered to try to help Triple H incapacitate The Rock and score the victory. While the assault was going on Stone Cold Steve Austin appeared and immediately began attacking everyone in the ring, finishing with Triple H. While he was attacking Triple H, Michaels got back up and went into the ring trying to get Austin to stop. Austin followed with a chair shot and a Stone Cold Stunner as time expired, leaving Michaels with no choice but to disqualify The Rock. That proved to be the decisive fall, and Triple H regained the title with a 6-5 victory in the match. The Rock confronted Michaels after the match, as it had not been his intent to cause Triple H to win*_

*60-Minute Iron Man Match for the WWF Championship with Shawn Michaels as special guest referee*
The Rock(c) (with Vince McMahon) vs. *Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon & Shane McMahon)*

Big Show vs. *Kurt Angle*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. *Chris Benoit* 

*European Championship*
*Tazz(c)* vs. Eddie Guerrero (with Chyna)

*Light-Heavyweight Championship*
*Dean Malenko(c)* vs. Scotty 2 Hotty 

*WWF World Tag Team Championship*
*Edge & Christian(c)* vs. Dudley Boyz











*Judgement Day 2000*

_*While Triple H and The Rock brawled music began to play in the arena, and after a few seconds The Undertaker entered the scene, making his return, distracting Triple H and gave Rock the victory*_

*Triple Threat Match for the WWF Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. Triple H vs. *The Rock* 

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Chris Benoit(c) (with Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn)* vs. Tazz

*Double Tables Match*
Dudley Boyz vs. *T & A (with Trish Stratus)*

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
*Shane McMahon* vs. Big Show

*European Championship*
*Eddie Guerrero(c) (with Chyna)* vs. British Bulldog

*Six-Man Hardcore Match for the Hardcore Championship*
*Crash Holly(c)* vs. Hardcore Holly vs. Matt Hardy vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Road Dogg vs. X Pac

Team ECK (Edge, Christian & Kurt Angle) vs. *Too Cool*











*King of the Ring 2000*

*WWF Championship*
*The Rock(c)* vs. Kane

*King of the Ring Final Match*
Chris Jericho vs. *Kurt Angle (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley)*

*Hardcore Championship*
Hardcore Holly(c) vs. *Crash Holly*

*2-on-1 Handicap Match*
Triple H & Shane McMahon vs. *The Undertaler*

*King of the Ring Semi-Final Match*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Rikishi

*King of the Ring Semi-Final Match*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Tazz

*Tag Team Turmoil for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
*Edge & Christian(c)* vs. Too Cool vs. T & A vs. Hardy Boyz vs. Dudley Boyz vs. Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn

*King of the Ring Quarter-Final Match*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Crash Holly

*King of the Ring Quarter-Final Match*
Val Venis vs. *Rikishi*

_*Tazz won by disqualification*_

*King of the Ring Quarter-Final Match*
Chris Benoit vs. *Tazz*

*King of the Ring Quarter-Final Match*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Eddie Guerrero (with Chyna)


----------



## haribo

Small adjustments to *SUMMERSLAM 2013*


*WWE Championship*
Daniel Bryan bt. John Cena (c)
_followed by_
*WWE Championship cash-in*
Daniel Bryan (c) bt. Randy Orton

*No Holds Barred*
Brock Lesnar bt. CM Punk

*U.S. & Tag Team Championships Winners Take All 6-Man Tag Match*
The Shield (c) bt. Rob Van Dam, Big Show & Mark Henry

*Last Chance Divas Championship*
AJ Lee bt. Kaitlyn

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Alberto Del Rio bt. Christian

Damien Sandow bt. Cody Rhodes

*Ring of Fire Match*
Bray Wyatt bt. Kane _clean_

_Pre-show_
Dolph Ziggler bt. Big E Langston


Reasons: 
Triple H stays out of it here; it's Bryan's night where he becomes a mega-star and can forever use the Jericho "beating Rock/Austin on the same night" line with Cena & Orton. Triple H can screw Bryan at the next PPV. 
Divas & mixed tag stuff we got was a waste. Give AJ & Kaitlyn finality.
Shield didn't even get a match on the PPV. Poor decision when you're guaranteed a good match.
Sandow goes over Cody because the burial of MITB winners is pathetic.
Ring of Fire was a cool concept but Kane completely dominating Wyatt was silly.


----------



## Michael Christie

My Dream Wrestlemania Card (Version 1)

MAIN EVENT: WWF Heavyweight Championship
*Hulk Hogan (circa 1989) vs. John Cena (circa 2012)*
[Singles Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Cena*

9. WWF Women's Championship
*Trish Stratus (circa 2004) vs. Lita (circa 2002) vs. AJ Lee (circa 2013) vs. The Fabulous Moolah (circa 1984)*
[Fatal-4-Way]
- Preferred Winner: *Trish*

8. *Stone Cold Steve Austin (circa 1997) vs. The Rock (circa 1999)*
[Singles Match]

7. WWF Tag Team Championship
*Rey Mysterio and Eddie Guerrero (circa 2005) vs. Scott Hall and Kevin Nash (circa 1996)*
[Tag Team Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Mysterio and Guerrero*

6. *Triple H (circa 2004) vs. The Undertaker (circa 2007)*
[Hell in a Cell Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Undertaker*

5. *The Big Show (circa 2011) vs. Andre the Giant (circa 1986)*
[Singles Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Big Show*

4. *Bob Backlund (circa 1992) vs. Edge (circa 2006)*
[Singles Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Edge*

3. *Daniel Bryan (circa 2013) vs. Chris Benoit (circa 2004)*
[Singles Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Bryan*

2. *Jeff Hardy (circa 2009) vs. Mankind (circa 1998) vs. Ricky Steamboat (circa 1988) vs. Rob Van Dam (circa 2006) vs. Roman Reigns (circa 2014)*
[Six-Man Money-in-the-Bank Ladder Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Reigns*

1. WWF Intercontinental Championship
*Shawn Michaels (circa 1992) vs. Bret Hart (circa 1992)*
[Singles Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Hart*​


----------



## Michael Christie

My Dream Wrestlemania Card (Version 2)

MAIN EVENT: The Streak 
*John Cena (circa 2012) vs. The Undertaker (circa 2012)*
[Singles Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Taker*

9. WWF Tag Team Championship
*The Mega Powers (Hulk Hogan and Randy Savage) (circa 1988) vs. Kane and The Big Show (circa 2006)*
[Tag Team Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Mega Powers*

8. WWF Heavyweight Championship
*Brock Lesnar (circa 2012) vs. Bruno Sammartino (circa 1971)*
[Singles Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Sammartino*

7. WWF Women's Championship
*AJ Lee (circa 2013) vs. Lita (circa 2001)*
- Preferred Winner: *Lita*

6. *The Rebellion [Stone Cold Steve Austin (circa 1998), CM Punk (circa 2011), and Daniel Bryan (circa 2013)] vs. The Corporate Authority [The Rock (circa 1998), Randy Orton (circa 2013), Triple H (circa 2013)]* 
[Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Rebellion*

5. *Batista (circa 2005) vs. The Ultimate Warrior (circa 1990)*
[Singles Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Batista*

4. WWF Intercontinental Championship
*Bret Hart (circa 1997) vs. Owen Hart (circa 1997)*
- Preferred Winner: *Owen*

3. *Shawn Michaels (circa 1994) vs. Razor Ramon (circa 1994) vs. Edge (circa 2005) vs. Matt Hardy (circa 2005) vs. Jimmy Snuka (circa 1982) vs. Umaga (circa 2007)*
[Six-Man Money-in-the-Bank Ladder Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Michaels*

2. WWF Light Heavyweight Championship
*X-Pac (circa 1999) vs. Tajiri (circa 2004) vs. CM Punk (circa 2006)*
[Triple Threat Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Punk*

1. *Ric Flair (circa 1992) vs. Kurt Angle (circa 2003)*
[Singles Match]
- Preferred Winner: *Angle*​


----------



## Michael Christie

My Wrestlemania Card (Version 3)

MAIN EVENT: WWF World Heavyweight Championship
*CM Punk (circa 2014) vs. Daniel Bryan (circa 2014)*
[Singles Match]
- Preferred winner: *Bryan*

9. *The Undertaker (circa 1998) vs Kane (circa 1998)*
[Burning Casket Match]
- Preferred winner: *Kane*

8. WWF Women's Championship
*Trish Stratus (circa 2006) vs. Mickie James (circa 2006) vs. Chyna (circa 2001) vs. Ivory (circa 2001) vs. Melina (circa 2009) vs. Michelle McCool (circa 2009) vs. Alundra Blayze (circa 1994) vs. Bull Nakano (circa 1994) vs. Kelly Kelly (circa 2011) vs. Stacy Keibler (circa 2005)*
[10-Diva Over-the-Top-Rope Battle Royale]
- Preferred winner: *Kelly* 

7. *Hulk Hogan (circa 1985) vs. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper (circa 1985)*
[Street Fight]
- Preferred winner: *Piper*

6. *The Rock (circa 1999) vs. Shawn Michaels (circa 1998)*
[Singles Match]
- Preferred winner: *Michaels*

5. *Brock Lesnar (circa 2002) vs. Sheamus (circa 2009)*
- Preferred winner: *Lesnar*

4. WWF Tag Team Championship
*The Hardys (Matt and Jeff Hardy) (circa 2006) vs. The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray and Devon Dudley) (circa 2004) vs. The Legion of Doom (Road Warrior Hawk and Animal) (circa 1991) vs. Ted DiBiase and Cody Rhodes (circa 2009) * 
[Four-Way Tag Team Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match]
- Preferred winner: *Hardys*

3. *Randy Orton (circa 2005) vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts (circa 1996)*
- Preferred winner: *Orton*

2. *Alberto del Rio (circa 2011) vs. Eddie Guerrero (circa 2004)*
- Preferred winner: *Del Rio*

1. WWF Intercontinental Championship
*Chris Jericho (circa 2004) vs. Randy Savage (circa 1987)*
- Preferred winner: *Jericho*​


----------



## Michael Christie

Here's how I would rebook the World title scene in TNA in order to avoid their "financial demise" in 2014.

Hardcore Justice (2012)
TNA World Heavyweight Championship
*Bobby Roode (c) def. Sting on a No Holds Barred *

No Surrender (2012)
TNA World Heavyweight Championship
*Bobby Roode (c) def. Bully Ray*

Bound for Glory Series Final Match
*Jeff Hardy def. Austin Aries*

Bound for Glory (2012)
TNA World Heavyweight Championship
*Jeff Hardy def. Bobby Roode (c)*

Turning Point (2012)
TNA World Heavyweight Championship
*Jeff Hardy (c) def. Bobby Roode*

#1 Contender's Match for the TNA World Title
*Christopher Daniels def. A.J. Styles*

Final Resolution (2012)
TNA World Heavyweight Championship
*Jeff Hardy (c) def. Christopher Daniels*

Genesis (2013)
*Aces & Eights (Devon, Mr. Anderson, and D.O.C.) def. Jeff Hardy, Sting, and Bully Ray*
[6-Man Tag Team Match]
- If Aces & Eights wins, they gain full access of the Impact Zone.

Lockdown (2013)
TNA World Heavyweight Championship
*Bully Ray def. Jeff Hardy (c)*
[Lockdown Match]

Slammiversary XI
TNA World Heavyweight Championship
*Bully Ray (c) def. Kurt Angle*
- If Aces and Eight's interferes, Bully would have to relinquish his title to Angle.

*"The New" A.J. Styles def. Jeff Hardy*
- This is A.J.'s comeback match with his new gimmick.

Bound for Glory (2013)
TNA World Heavyweight Championship
*A.J. Styles def. Bully Ray (c), and Austin Aries*
[Triple Threat Match]
- In the BFG Series Finals, A.J. vs. Aries ended up on a draw. 

Lockdown (2014)
TNA World Heavyweight Championship
*Austin Aries (c) def. Samoa Joe*
[Lockdown Match]

Sacrifice (2014)
TNA World Heavyweight Championship
*Magnus (w/ Ethan Carter III and Rockstar Spud) def. Samoa Joe (c)*

Slammiversary XII
TNA World Heavyweight Championship
*Magnus (c) (w/ Ethan Carter III and Rockstar Spud) def. Bully Ray*
[No Disqualification Match]

Bound for Glory (2014)
Vacant TNA X Division Championship
*Austin Aries def. Samoa Joe, Rockstar Spud, Willow, and Kenny King*
[5-Man Ultimate-X Match]
- Yes, this is the main-event, in order to restore TNA's brand positioning and identity back to its roots.

TNA World Heavyweight Championship
*Eric Young def. Magnus (c)*

*Bobby Roode def. M.V.P (w/ Bobby Lashley and Dixie Carter)*
["I Quit" Match] 
- Loser leaves business.

#1 Contender's Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship
*Gunner def. Ethan Carter III*


----------



## Paul White

Wrestlemania 13
1. Road Warriors def. Godwinns, Headbangers, New Blackjacks, Furnas and Laphon, and Goldust & Backlund : Tag Team Battle Royal. Just some decent anarchy filler to start the show.
2. Road Warriors def. Owen & Bulldog (c) : The Road Warriors win the belts in their home town.
3. IC Title :Rocky Maivia (c) def. Triple H : this title match could be brought up in the years to come when these men become main eventers.
4. Vader def. Psycho Sid: silly big man match. Also gets a big win for Vader
5. Brett Hart def. Steve Austin : Perfect, keep it the same
6. Ahmed Johnson def. Farooq : never remember these guys having their big blow off. I would have a street fight here
7. WWF Title :Undertaker def. Mankind (c) :these men are both awesome and they both had great chemistry. Let them close out mania


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Wrestlemania 30*

*Opening segment w/ Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold & The Rock*

*Singles match - Winner gets added to the main event:*
Triple H w/ Stephanie McMahon vs. Daniel Bryan
*Winner*: Daniel Bryan

*Tag team match - Tag Team Championship:*
The Usos (c) vs. RybAxel vs. Los Matadores
*Winners*: The Usos

*Six-man tag team match:*
The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family
*Winners*: The Wyatt Family

*30-man Battle Royal for the André the Giant Memorial Trophy*
*Winner*: Cesaro

*Singles match:*
John Cena vs. CM Punk
*Winner*: CM Punk

*Singles match - The Streak vs. The Beast:*
The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar w/ Paul Heyman
*Winner*: Brock Lesnar

*Singles match - Diva's Championship:*
AJ Lee (c) vs. Paige
*Winner*: Paige

*Triple threat match - WWE World Heavyweight Championship:*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Batista vs. Daniel Bryan
*Winner*: Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

If HBK loses he must retire - *The Miz *vs HBK
WWE Title- *Sheamus(c)* vs Undertaker
WHC Title vs Mask Match-CM Punk(c) vs *Rey Mysterio*
Drew Mcintyre vs *HHH*
*John Cena* w/ Bret Hart vs Batista w/ Vince Mcmahon
No Dq Submission Match- Egde vs *Chris Jericho* w/Big Show
Women's Title Lumber Jill Match-Mccool(c) vs *Mickie James*
US Title - *Eziekel Jackson* vs Kofi Kingston(c)


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2007*

*Opening - Triple Threat WWE Intercontinental Championship match*
Elijah Burke defeated Booker T {C} and Umaga.

*Singles match*
Mr. Kennedy defeated Jeff Hardy

*Singles match*
Rey Mysterio defeated Chavo Guerrero.

*WWE United States Championship match*
MVP {C} defeated Matt Hardy

*Inter-promotional Divas Battle Royal *
Beth Pheonix won by last eliminating Michelle McCool.

*ECW Championship match*
John Morrison defeated Cm Punk {C}

*Singles match - Where Carlito could not get counted out or disqualified*
Triple H defeated Carlito

*Triple Threat World Heavyweight Championship match*
Batista {C} defeated Kane and Finlay.

*Money In The Bank Cash In - World Heavyweight Championship*
Mr. Kennedy defeated Batista {C}.

*WWE Championship*
John Cena {C} defeated Randy Orton.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series Madison Square Garden 2011
Dolph Ziggler vs John Morrison FCA US Title

DIvas Survivor Series Match

Big Show vs Sheamus vs Mark Henry vs Orton WHC Title

Steel Cage Match
Kevin Nash vs HHH

John Cena vs CM punk vs Alberto Del Rio - WWE Title

Lumberjack Match
Rock vs The Miz


----------



## JeriTest23

Survivor Series 2008:

*Team Michaels(Michaels,Mysterio,Bourne,Noble and Khali)* Sole Survivors: Michaels and Rey
vs
Team JBL(JBL,Miz,Morrison,Knox and Marella)

Untied States Championship Match
*Shelton Benjamin(c)* vs Chavo Guerrero

Last Man Standing Match
Big Show vs *Undertaker*

Divas Match
Kelly Kelly vs *Layla*

WWE Championship Match
*Edge* vs Triple H(c) vs Jeff Hardy vs Vladimir Kozlov

Team Batista(Batista,Punk,Truth,Kingston and Hardy)
vs
*Team Orton(Orton,Rhodes,DiBiase,Regal and Henry)* Sole Survivor: Randy Orton

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Chris Jericho(c) vs *John Cena*->by countout, not winning the title


SummerSlam 2010:

No DQ Match
*Matt Hardy* vs Christian

Single Match
Evan Bourne vs *Drew McIntyre*

Divas Single Match
*Melina* vs Alicia Fox(c)

Intercontinental Championship Match
Kofi Kingston vs Dolph Ziggler(c) *ended in a draw because of interference of Nexus*

World Heavyweight Championship
*Kane(c)* vs Rey Misterio

3-Way 1# contender Match for WHC shot
*CM Punk* vs Big Show vs Coddy Rhodes

WWE Championship Match
*Sheamus(c)* vs Randy Orton

7 vs 7 Elimination Match
Team WWE vs *Team Nexus* Sole Survivor: Wade Barrett


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Fully Loaded 2000*

_*Kane turned heel by assaulting The Undertaker, allowing The Rock to win*_

*WWF Championship*
*The Rock(c)* vs. The Undertaker 

*Last Man Standing Match*
*Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley)* vs. Chris Jericho

*Chris Benoit* vs. Tazz

_*Angle won by disqualification*_

*Kurt Angle* vs. Kane

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian(c) vs. *The APA*

*European Championship*
Eddie Guerrero(c) (with Chyna) vs. Perry Saturn (with Terri) vs. *Rikishi*

*Val Venis* vs. Al Snow

*6 Person Mixed Tag Team Match*
*The Hardy Boyz & Lita* vs. Test, Albert & Trish Stratus











*Summerslam 2000*

*WWF Championship*
*The Rock(c)* vs. Chris Benoit

_The Undertaker vs. Kane ended in a No Contest_

*Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
*Edge & Christian(c)* vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. The Dudley Boyz

Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley) vs. *Kurt Angle*

*Hardcore Match for the WWF Hardcore Championship*
Shane McMahon(c) vs. *Steve Blackman*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. *Tazz*

*Mixed Tag Team Match for the European Championship*
Perry Saturn(c) & Terri vs. *Eddie Guerrero & Chyna*

*X-Pac* vs. Road Dogg

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Too Cool vs. *Right to Censor (Steven Richards, Bull Buchanan, and The Goodfather)*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Unforgiven 2000*

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the WWF Championship*
*The Rock(c)* vs. Chris Benoit

_*Kane chokeslammed Triple H and began to do the same to Angle until Raven debuted in WWF and interfered in the match by hitting The Undertaker with the Raven Effect DDT. Angle took advantage and pinned the distracted Kane, giving him the victory and the #1 contendership*_

*Fatal 4-Way Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WWF Championship with Mick Foley as the special guest referee*
Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley) vs. *Kurt Angle* vs. The Undertaker vs. Kane

*WWF European Championship*
Chyna(c) vs. *Eddie Guerrero (with Dean Malenko)*

*Steel Cage Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian(c) vs. *The Hardy Boyz*

_Jericho won by disqualification*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Tazz(c) vs. *Chris Jericho*

*Hardcore Open Invitational for the WWF Hardcore Championship*
*Steve Blackman(c)* vs. Perry Saturn vs. Test vs. Crash Holly vs. Al Snow vs. Funaki

*X-Pac* vs. Rikishi

*Eight-Man Tag Team Match*
The Dudley Boyz & The APA vs. *Right to Censor (Steven Richards, Val Venis, Bull Buchanan, and The Goodfather)*











*No Mercy 2000*

_*At the end of the match, Stone Cold Steve Austin stormed down the aisle, steel chair in hand and blasted The Rock in the back. The referee, down on the floor trying to assist the security team in separating Stephanie and Triple H, never sees Austin rain down chair shots on Rock’s arms, legs and body, until Rock didn't move. Triple H voluntarily walks up the ramp to leave the scene while the referee gets back in the ring in time to see Angle cover Rock, and makes the three count leading to Angle becoming the new WWF Champion*_

*WWF Championship*
The Rock(c) vs. *Kurt Angle (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley)*

Triple H vs. *Chris Benoit*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boyz(c) vs. *Los Conquistadores*

Kane vs. *Raven*

Chyna & Eddie Guerrero vs. *Right to Censor (Val Venis and Steven Richards)*

*Submission Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Tazz(c) vs. *Chris Jericho*

_*Trish won by disqualification when The Dudley Boyz interfered and put her through a table*_

Lita vs. *Trish Stratus*

*Dudley Boyz Invitational Tables Match*
*Dudley Boyz* vs. The Radicalz (Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn) vs. Right to Censor (The Goodfather and Bull Buchanan) vs. The APA vs. T & A


----------



## JeriTest23

Night Of Champions 2011:

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs Ted DiBiase

Divas Title Match
Kelly Kelly(c) vs *Beth Phoenix*

6 Man Elimination United States Championship Match
Jack Swagger vs *Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Alex Rilley vs John Morrison vs R-Truth vs The Miz

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*AirBoom(c)* vs Hart Dinasty

World Heavyweight Championship Match
*Mark Henry* vs Randy Orton(c)

WWE Championship Match
John Cena vs *Alberto Del Rio(c)* vs CM Punk vs Triple H 



Hell In A Cell 2011

Single Match
*Daniel Bryan* vs John Morrison

United States Championship Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Jack Swagger

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*AirBoom(c)* vs Awesome Truth

World Heavyweight Championship HIAC Match
*Mark Henry(c)* vs Randy Orton

WWE Championship HIAC Match
CM Punk vs John Cena vs *Alberto Del Rio(c)*


Vengeance 2011:

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs Sheamus

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Awesome Truth* vs Punk and HHH vs AirBoom(c) vs Swagger and Ziggler

Single Match
Heath Slater vs *Daniel Bryan*

No Holds Barred WHC Match
Christian vs Randy Orton vs *Mark Henry(c)* vs Big Show

Divas Title Match
*Beth Phoenix(c)* vs Eve Torres

WWE Championship Last Man Standing Match
John Cena vs *Alberto Del Rio(c)*


----------



## murder

Wrestlemania 19

WWE Title
Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg

World Title
Triple H vs Scott Steiner

Steve Austin vs Hulk Hogan

The Rock vs Shawn Michaels

Eric Bischoff vs Vince McMahon


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

how i wouldve made WrestleMania XXX better
1 Hour Iron Man Match for the WWE WHC Title
*Daniel Bryan* vs Sheamus w/ HHH

#1 Contenders Triple Threat 
*Brock Lesnar* vs Batista vs Randy Orton

Handicap 2 on 1- Undertaker vs *Ceasaro *& Jack Swagger w/ Zeb Colter

*John Cena* vs Hulk Hogan

Andre The Giant Tribute Bodyslam Challenge - Big Show vs *Rusev*

Mask vs US Title- Del Rio vs *Rey Mysterio*

TLC 6 Man - Shield vs *Wyatt*

every match a main event :mark:


----------



## JeriTest23

Extreme Rules 2012:

PreShow Single Match
*Brodus Clay* vs Tyler Reks

WWE Tag Team Championship Falls Count Anywhere Match
*Epico and Primo(c)* vs Kingston and Santino Marella

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs Justin Gabriel

Hardcore Match Match
The Miz vs *Randy Orton*

Tables Match
*Dolph Ziggler* vs Big Show

2 of best 3 Falls WHC Match
*Sheamus(c)* vs Daniel Bryan

Single Match
*Ryback *vs JTG

Divas Title Match
Brie Bella(c) vs *Natalya*

WWE Championhip Street Fight Match
Chris Jericho vs *CM Punk(c)*

Extreme Rules Match
*Brock Lesnar* vs John Cena


Money In The Bank 2012

PreShow 5-Way Match -last qualifyng in Smackdown MITB-
*Tensai* vs Justin Gabriel vs Heath Slater vs Santino Marella vs R-Truth

Smackdown MITB Ladder Match
Tensai vs Tyson Kidd vs Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes vs Drew McIntire vs *Dolph Ziggler* vs Christian vs Sin Cara

Single Match
*Ryback* vs Brodus Clay

World Heavyweight Championship Match
*Sheamus(c)* vs Mark Henry

Divas Tag Match
*Pheonix and Natalya* vs Layla and Kaytlin

WWE Championship No DQ Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs John Cena

WWE Title MITB Ladder Match
*Kane* vs Big Show vs The Miz vs Chris Jericho vs Alberto Del Rio vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Survivor Series 2000*

_*Austin's Stunner attempt on Angle was thwarted when Stephanie got on the ring apron and distracted the referee, only for Triple H to force her to retreat. Triple H tried to hit Angle with a sledgehammer but accidentally caught Austin with it, leading to Angle retaining the championship. After the match, Triple H laid Angle out with a Pedigree*_

*WWF Championship*
*Kurt Angle(c) (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley)* vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*The Dudley Boyz & The Hardy Boyz* vs. Edge, Christian, Bull Buchanan & The Goodfather

*Triple Threat Match for the WWF Women's Championship*
*Ivory(c) (with Val Venis)* vs. Lita vs. Chyna

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Triple H*, The Undertaker, Intercontinental Champion Chris Jericho & Rikishi* vs. The Radicalz (with Terri)

Kane vs. *Raven*

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Chamber*
Hardcore Holly, Crash Holly, Road Dogg & K-Kwik vs. *William Regal*, Billy Gunn, Test* & Albert (with Trish Stratus)*​


----------



## Rick Sanchez

_*Starrcade 1998*_

*WCW Championship Match*
Goldberg(c) vs. Hollywood Hogan

*United States Championship Match*

Bret Hart(c) vs. Chris Jericho

*World Televison Championship Match*

Chris Benoit (c) vs. Scott Steiner

*Triangle Cruiserweight Championship Match*

Billy Kidman (c) vs. Juventud Guerrera vs. Psicosis

*Tag Team Championship Match*
Faces of Fear (c) vs. Rey Mysterio & The Giant

*Raven Rules Match*
Raven vs. Booker T

Sting vs. Eddie Guerrero

DDP vs. Lex Luger

Kevin Nash vs. Curt Hennig


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Armageddon 2000*

*Six-Man Hell in a Cell Match for the WWF Championship*
*Kurt Angle(c)* vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock vs. Triple H vs. The Undertaker vs. Chris Jericho 

*WWF Women's Championship*
*Ivory(c) (with Bull Buchanan)* vs. Molly Holly (with Hardcore & Crash Holly)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
*Kane* vs. Raven

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WWF Championship*
Right to Censor (Val Venis & The Goodfather)(c) vs. Dudley Boyz vs. *Edge & Christian*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Chris Benoit(c)* vs. Rikishi

Chyna (with Road Dogg & K-Kwik) vs. *Billy Gunn*

*European Championship*
*William Regal(c)* vs. Test

*Six-Person Intergender Elimination Tag Team Match*
Team Extreme vs. *The Radicalz (with Terri)*











*Royal Rumble 2001*

*Royal Rumble Match*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin (#27)* wins after eliminating Kane (#6) last

*Triple Threat Match for the WWF Championship*
Kurt Angle(c) (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley) vs. Triple H vs. *The Rock*

*WWF Women's Championship*
*Ivory(c) (with Steven Richards)* vs. Chyna

*Ladder Match for the WWF Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs. *Chris Jericho*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian(c) vs. *The Dudley Boyz*












*No Way Out 2001*

*WWF Championship*
*The Rock(c)* vs. Kurt Angle

*Triple Threat Tables Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz(c)* vs. Edge & Christian vs. The Hardy Boyz

*3 Stages of Hell Match*
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. *Triple H*

*Vince McMahon as the special guest referee*
*Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley* vs. Trish Stratus

*Six-Pack Challenge for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero vs. Perry Saturn vs. Dean Malenko vs. X-Pac

*Hardcore Match for the Hardcore Championship*
Raven(c) vs. *Tazz*

*Brothers of Destruction* vs. Raven & Big Show


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania X-Seven*

_*Vince McMahon came to ringside to observe the match. When Rock tried to pin Austin after the People's Elbow, McMahon pulled Rock away. After chasing McMahon around the ring, Austin responded by using Rock's signature move, the Rock Bottom. Later, after Rock improbably kicked out of the Stunner after a two count, which he received after attacking McMahon in the ring, McMahon then handed Austin a steel chair to hit Rock with at Austin's request, revealing that Austin had sided with McMahon, a man he once considered his nemesis. With this, Austin seemingly turned heel. Austin tried to end the match with the Stone Cold Stunner again, but after Rock kicked out a furious Austin decided he'd had enough. The challenger then pummeled the champion with sixteen consecutive chair shots, enabling Austin to pin Rock and become the new WWF Champion. The show ended with the chairman and the new champion shaking hands and sharing beers before Austin attacked McMahon with a Stone Cold Stunner*_

*No Disqualification Match for the WWF Championship*
The Rock(c) vs. *Stone Cold Steve Austin*

_*For his entrance, Triple H had British heavy metal band Motörhead perform his theme song, "The Game", live. The match started with the two fighting outside of the ring with Triple H ending being put through the replacement Spanish announcers' table. 

Later on, the referee ended up being attacked by accident through Angle's catapult. With the referee knocked out, the two brawled outside the ring without any risk of a countout and into the technical area. Over there, Triple H gave Angle several shots to the ribs with a steel chair but was eventually reversed into a belly to belly suplex off the scaffolding followed by a Moonsault. Back in the ring as the referee regained consciousness, Triple H tried to pin Angle after escaping the Ankle Lock with a sledgehammer shot to Angle's now injured ribs but only gained a two-count. After Angle missed a Moonsault from the top rope, Triple H tried to hit a Pedigree until McMahon appeared and low blowed Angle, allowing Triple H to hit Angle with a Pedigree for the victory. Angle, frustrated, attacked Triple H after the match and put Stephanie the Ankle Lock*_

*Triple H* vs. Kurt Angle (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley)

*19-Man Gimmick Battle Royal*
*The Iron Sheik* wins after eliminating Hillbilly Jim last

*Tables, Ladders and Chairs Match for the WWF World Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs. Edge & Christian vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. *The Brothers of Destruction*

_*After the match, Shane McMahon hopped the barricade and began attacking his father. With Vince prone in the corner, Shane placed a garbage can in front of Vince's face and hit a Coast-to-Coast dropkick into it, eventually putting one foot on his father's chest before pointing out the WCW wrestlers in his personal sky box*_

*Street Fight*
*Mick Foley (with Linda McMahon)* vs. Mr. McMahon (with Trish Stratus)

*Chris Benoit* vs. Eddie Guerrero (with Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn)

*Triple Threat Match for the Hardcore Championship*
Raven(c) vs. Tazz vs. *Rhyno*

*Eight-Person Intergender Tag Team Match*
*The APA, Rikishi & Chyna* vs. Right to Censor (The Goodfather, Val Venis, Bull Buchanan & Ivory) (with Steven Richards)

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. William Regal​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Backlash 2001*

*No Holds Barred Match with the WWF Championship & WWF World Tag Team Championship on the line*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin(c) & Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley)* vs. The Brothers of Destruction(c)

*Triple Threat Match for the WWF European Championship*
*Eddie Guerrero(c)* vs. Dean Malenko vs. Perry Saturn (with Terri)

Kurt Angle vs. *Chris Benoit*

*Duchess of Queensbury Rules Match for the WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. *William Regal*

*Rikishi* vs. Haku

*Hardcore Match for the WWF Hardcore Championship*
*Rhyno(c) (with Edge and Christian)* vs. Matt Hardy (with Jeff Hardy)

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
The Dudley Boyz (Bubba, D-Von, Spike) vs. *X-Factor (X-Pac, Albert, Justin Credbile)*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Judgment Day 2001*

_*After the match, Triple H staggered to his feet and was given a standing ovation by the audience*_

*Hell in a Cell Match for the WWF Championship*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin(c)* vs. Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley)

*Tag Team Turmoil Match to determine the #1 Contenders to the WWF Tag Team Championship*
*Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho* def. The APA, The Dudley Boyz, The Hardy Boyz & X-Factor (X-Pac & Justin Credible) (with Albert),The Holly Cousins & Kaientai

*Last Man Standing Match*
*Shane McMahon* vs. Big Show

*WWF Women's Championship*
Chyna(c) vs. *Lita*

*Chain Match*
*The Brothers of Destruction* vs. Edge & Christian

*Ultimate Submission Match*
Chris Benoit vs. *Kurt Angle*

*Hardcore Match for the WWF Hardcore Championship*
*Rhyno(c)* vs. Test​


----------



## JeriTest23

SummerSlam 2012:

PreShow Single Match:
*Drew McIntire* vs Kofi Kingston

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Team Hell No* vs PTP(c) vs Mysterio and Christian

United States Championship Match
*Antonio Cesaro* vs Jack Swagger(c) vs Coddy Rhodes

Single Match
Kane vs *Bray Wyatt*

Falls Count Anywhere Match with MITB contract on the line
*Dolph Ziggler* vs Chris Jericho

World Heavyweight Championship Match
*Sheamus(c)* vs Alberto Del Rio

Divas Title Match
Aksana vs *Eve Torres(c)*

WWE Championship Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs John Cena 

No Holds Barred Match
*Brock Lesnar* vs Triple H


Night Of Champions 2012:

PreShow 6 Man Tag Team Match
3MB vs *Kingston,Truth and Ryder*

Intercontinental Championship Match
*The Miz(c)* vs Rey Mysterio

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Team Hell No(c)* vs Del Rio and Coddy Rhodes

Divas Title Match
*Kaytlin* vs Eve Torres(c)

United States Championship Match
*Antonio Cesaro(c)* vs Tyson Kidd

World Heavyweight Championship Match
*Sheamus(c)* vs John Cena

WWE Championship Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Randy Orton


Hell In A Cell 2012:

PreShow Match
*Damien Sandow* vs R-Truth

Single Match
*Luke Harper* vs Dolph Ziggler

Single Match
*Bray Wyatt* vs Christian

Hell In A Cell WHC Match
Sheamus(c) vs Randy Orton vs *Alberto Del Rio*

United States Championship Match
*Antonio Cesaro(c)* vs Heath Slater

Single Match
*Ryback* vs Coddy Rhodes

HIAC WWE Championship Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Daniel Bryan vs Kane


----------



## DGenerationMC

*King of the Ring 2001*

_*Following Judgment Day, Jim Ross tried making amends between Triple H and Austin by making them shake hands. Triple H and Austin extended their hands to shake, however, the WCW Champion Booker T came out through the crowd and attacked both men, which resulted in Booker T getting chased away by WWF security.

During the fight, a group of WCW wrestlers appeared and assisting Booker T in attacking Austin. The WWF roster ran to the ring to aid Austin, but the WCW invaders ran out as they escaped through the crowd and into Shane McMahon's limo to close out the show*_
*
WWF Champion Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. WCW Champion Booker T ends in a No Contest*

_*DDP made his WWF debut to answer the challenge, mocking The Rock's entrance. In the end, Shane McMahon interfered, allowing DDP to take advantage and hit the Diamond Cutter for the win*_

*Kurt Angle Invitational for Angle's Olympic Medal*
Kurt Angle vs. *Diamond Dallas Page (with Shane McMahon)*

_*Undertaker began dominating the match until Mike Awesome made his WWF debut by attacking Undertaker with a pipe and powerbombed him, allowing Raven to get the pinfall victory*_

The Undertaker vs. *Raven*

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
X-Pac(c) (with Justin Credible) vs. *Jerry Lynn*

*King of the Ring Final*
*Edge (with Christian)* vs. Rhyno

_*By virtue of their victory in the tag team turmoil match at Judgment Day, Chris Benoit and Chris Jericho were given a shot at the WWF Tag Team Champions later on the next night's RAW. During the match, Triple H misstepped while breaking a submission hold on Austin and tore one of his quadriceps. Late in the contest, Triple H tried to break up a pin by striking Jericho with his sledgehammer, but Jericho moved and Austin was hit in the chest instead. He was then pinned, which cost them their tag team titles*_

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Chris Benoit & Chris Jericho(c) vs. *The Dudley Boyz (with Spike Dudley)*

*King of the Ring Semi-Final*
Jeff Hardy (with Matt Hardy and Lita) vs. *Edge (with Christian)*

*King of the Ring Semi-Final*
Kane vs. *Rhyno*​


----------



## peowulf

I'll try to rebook the most dreaded ppv of all time, *December to Dismember 2006*, into something that might be watchable. Here we go:

*ECW Championship 3 way dance:*
Big Show (c) vs Rob Van Dam vs CM Punk

No Extreme Elimination Chamber, no Bobby Lashley. I'd put an Elimination Chamber Match with Batista, Booker T, Finlay, Lashley and two more at Armageddon 2006, which lacked a proper main event anyway but it was otherwise a great ppv. 

Now for this match, it's a 3 way dance so it's elimination style. Since Big Show was leaving, I would either have RVD win and CM Punk making Big Show submit first, as Heyman proposed, or if they felt CM Punk was ready just have him win the whole thing. 

*Hardy Boyz vs MNM*
Good tag team invitational match, maybe have some old ECW tag team answer the challenge first but MNM beats them up and takes their place to gain some heat. 

The rest of the matches are basically Old School ECW vs New Breed.

*Tommy Dreamer vs Hardcore Holly*
Holly wants to prove he's the true Hardcore icon or something. Should be a bloody affair.

*Sabu vs Test*
I think it would be fun to have Sabu thrown around the arena by some of Test's power moves. Should be a bumpy ride.

*Matt Striker vs The Sandman*
Striker's Rules match, Sandman doesn't care and beats him up with the kendo stick anyway. Short and sweet.

*Elijah Burke, Sylvester Terkey & Kevin Thorn vs FBI (Little Guido, Mamaluke and Vito the dress wearing freak from Smackdown)*
I put Thorn in there just so there's a catfight between Ariel and Trinity.

*Balls Mahoney vs Mike Knox*
Balls starts to like Kelly Kelly, but she already likes CM Punk. Either way, it doesn't look good for boyfriend Mike Knox who takes his frustrations out on Balls, Kelly tries to stop him at some point, she takes an accidental bump, blah blah blah, already wrote too much about it.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Wrestlemania 23 
*Carlito* vs Ric Flair

8 Man MITB
Undertaker vs Booker T vs Finlay vs Benoit vs RVD vs CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy vs *Nitro*

Kane vs *MVP* for the US Title

*Edge* vs Randy Orton

Mickie James vs *Melina *for the Womens Title

Battle of the Billionaires No DQ
*Stone Cold *vs Shane Mcmahon 

*Lashley* vs Shawn Michaels ECW Title Match

Batista vs *Cena* WWE WHC Unified Title Match


----------



## DGenerationMC

*WWF InVasion 2001*

_*Jericho turned on Team WWF by hitting Austin with the WWF Title belt. Booker then pinned Austin to win the match for Team WCW. After the match, Jericho celebrated with Shane and Team WCW*_

*Inaugural Brawl*
Team WWF (WWF Champion Stone Cold Steve Austin, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, The Undertaker & Kane) (with Vince McMahon) vs. *Team WCW (WCW Champion Booker T, Diamond Dallas Page, Rob Van Dam, WWF Hardcore Champion Mike Awesome & Lance Storm) (with Shane McMahon)*

*Bra & Panties Match with Mick Foley as Special Guest Referee*
*WWF Women's Champion Lita & Trish Stratus* vs. Torrie Wilson & Stacy Keibler

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Hardy(c) (with Matt Hardy) vs. *Rhyno*

*Eight-Man Tag Team Match*
WWF Tag Team Champion The Dudley Boyz & The APA vs. *The Natural Born Thrillers (Palumbo, O'Haire, Stasiak & Jindrak)*

*Raven* vs. Tommy Dreamer

*Match for the WCW Cruiserweight and WWF Light Heavyweight Championships*
WWF Light Heavyweight Champion Jerry Lynn vs. *WCW Cruiserweight Champion Shane Helms*

*William Regal* vs. Tajiri

_*As the Invasion began, Bradshaw and Faarooq were suspicious of Test's friendship with Shane McMahon. They decided to attack Test because they thought he was the mole within the WWF, only to find out he wasn't. In retaliation, Test joined WCW and cost the WWF the match*_

*10-Man Tag Team Match*
Edge, Christian & Big Show vs. *Kanyon, Buff Bagwell & Hugh Morrus*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Summerslam 2001*

_*Big Show turned heel when he chokeslammed Austin to help Jericho win, joining WCW in the process*_

*WWF Championship*
Stone Cold Steve Austin(c) vs. *Chris Jericho*

*The Rock* vs. Diamond Dallas Page

*Steel Cage Match*
*The Undertaker (with Sara and Kane)* vs. Raven (with Mike Awesome and Steven Richards)

*Ladder Match for the WWF Hardcore Championship*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs. *Rob Van Dam*

_*Near the end of the match, Angle had kicked out of 3 Scissor Kicks already. Angle then hit Booker T with the Angle Slam as Booker slapped him and was about to hit a 4th Scissor Kick. Booker kicked out of the Angle Slam. Booker, frustrated, hit Earl Hebner in the face. Angle then hit Booker with the DDT, another WWF referee, Mike Chioda came and counted an unsuccessful 3-count. Booker hit a Scissor Kick on Chioda. Then Shane McMahon hit referee Tim White with the WCW Title. Nick Patrick, a WCW referee, decided to DQ Booker T and make Angle the winner. However Booker was still the WCW Champion as the title cannot change hands on a DQ or Countout. Angle, frustrated, put Patrick in the Ankle Lock*_

*WCW Championship*
Booker T(c) (with Shane McMahon) vs. *Kurt Angle*

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Shane Helms(c) vs. *Billy Kidman*

*WWF Tag Team Champions The Dudley Boyz (with Spike Dudley)* vs. WCW Tag Team Champions The Natural Born Thrillers (Sean O'Haire & Chuck Palumbo) (with Mark Jindrak and Shawn Stasiak)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
*Rhyno(c)* vs. Edge (with Christian)​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

No Way Out 2013
Rhodes Scholars vs *Brodus & A Train*
*
The Miz* vs Antonio Ceasaro vs Wade Barret US IC Title Unification 

Winner Faces Undertaker at Wrestlemania
*CM Punk* vs Bryan vs Kofi Kingston vs Sheamus

#1 Contenders Match for the WHC 
*Jack Swagger* vs Randy Orton

Funkdayktles vs *Bella Twins*

Handicap 3 on 2 Match
*The Rock(c) & John Cena *vs The Shield

World Heavy Weigh Championship Hell in a Cell
*Alberto Del Rio(c) *vs Big Show


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 29 
Orton vs Big Show

The Miz vs Wade Barret vs Chris Jericho IC Title

Rhodes Scholars w/ Bellas vs Planet Funk w/ Funkadactyles


I Quit Match
HHH vs Brock

No DQ Tag
Paul Heyman & CM Punk vs Kane & Daniel Bryan

Streak vs Streak
The Shield vs Undertaker

Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus-Heel WHC Title Match

1 Hour Iron Man Match WWE Championship
John Cena vs The Rock w/ HBK as special guest referee


----------



## JeriTest23

SURVIVOR SERIES 2012:

Single Match
*Jack Swagger *vs Sin Cara

*Team Mysterio (Mysterio,Clay,Tensai,Kidd and Gabriel)* Sole Survivor: Rey Mysterio
vs 
Team Del Rio (Del Rio,PTP,Sandow and David Otunga) 

United States Championship Match
*Cesaro(c) *vs Heath Slater

Divas Title Match
Natalya vs *Eve Torres* vs Layla(c)

*Team Punk( Punk,Ziggler,Barrett,Big Show and Mark Henry)* Sole Survivors: Punk and Ziggler
vs
Team Cena( Cena,Ryback,Kane,Bryan and Sheamus)



TLC 2012

Tables Match
Randy Orton vs *Dolph Ziggler*

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Damien Sandow* vs The Miz(c)

World Heavyweight Championship Ladder Match
*Alberto Del Rio(c)* vs Rey Misterio

Chairs Match
Big Show vs *Sheamus*

Divas Title Match
*Kaytlin* vs Eve Torres(c)

6 Man Tag Team TLC Elimination Match
*The Shield* vs Team Hell No and Ryback



ROYAL RUMBLE 2013:

PreShow Single Match
*The Miz* vs Kofi Kingston

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Team Hell No(c)* vs Rhodes Scholars

Unites States Championship Match
*Antonio Cesaro(c)* vs Sin Cara

WWE Championship Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Ryback

30 Man Royal Rumble Match
*Chris Jericho*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

SummerSlam 2009
*Kofi Kingston* vs Evan Bourne US Title(18:00)

Yoshi & Shelton & Christian vs *Regal & Kozlov & Eziekel*(2:00)

Ladder Match for the MITB
CM Punk vs *Matt Hardy* (12:00)

Kane & Undertaker(returning) vs *Jericho & Big Show*(9:00)

Filler-*The Miz* vs Primo(0:50)

WHC IC Championship Unification(26:00)
*Jeff Hardy* vs Rey Mysterio

*Mccool w/Fox *vs Melina Womens Championship Best 2 out of 3 Falls Match (9:00)

WWE Championship Fatal Four Way Elimination Match(13:00)
*John Cena* vs Orton vs HHH vs Shawn Michaels(returning)


----------



## JeriTest23

Elimination Chamber 2013:

PreShow Tag Team Match
Kidd and Gabriel vs *Rhodes Scholars*

Single Match
*Chris Jericho* vs John Cena

6 Man Tag Team Elimination Match
*The Shield* vs Ryback,Big Show and Kofi Kingston

World Heavyweight Championship Match
*Alberto Del Rio(c)* vs Christian

WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs The Rock vs Kane vs Daniel Bryan vs Mark Henry vs Randy Orton



Extreme Rules 2013:

PreShow Intercontinental Championship Match
The Miz vs *Damien Sandow(c)* vs Wade Barrett vs Coddy Rhodes vs R-Truth

Tables Match
*Mark Henry* vs Sheamus

Strap Match
Christian vs *Randy Orton*

Divas Title Chairs Match
*AJ Lee(c)* vs Kaytlin vs Natalya

World Heavyweight Championship Extreme Rules Match
Alberto Del Rio vs *Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Jack Swagger

United States Championship No DQ Match
*Dean Ambrose* vs Cesaro(c)

WWE Tag Team Tornado Championship Match
Cena and Bryan vs *The Shield(c)*

WWE Championship I Quit Match
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs Kane



Payback 2013:

Kickoff Match
*Sheamus* vs Big Show

Single Match
*Cody Rhodes* vs The Miz

Handicap Tag Team Match
*Kane and Henry* vs 3MB

World Heavyweight Championship 30 minutes Iron Man Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Jack Swagger

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*The Shield(c)* vs Christian and Randy Orton

Divas Title Match
*AJ Lee(c)* vs Kaytlin

WWE Championship Match
Chris Jericho(c) vs Ryback vs *John Cena*



Money In The Bank 2013:

Single Match
Kane vs *Bray Wyatt*

MITB WHC Contract Ladder Match
*Damien Sandow* vs Cody Rhodes vs Jack Swagger vs Cesaro vs Fandango vs Wade Barrett vs Dean Ambrose vs Heath Slater

WWE Tag Team Title Match
The Usos vs *Reigns and Rollins(c)*

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Curtis Axel(c)* vs Kofi Kingston

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs *Alberto Del Rio*

WWE Championship Ambulance Match
Ryback vs *John Cena(c)*

MITB WWE CHAMPIONSHIP Contract Ladder Match
Chris Jericho vs Mark Henry vs Christian vs *Randy Orton* vs CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus vs RVD


----------



## JeriTest23

SummerSlam 2013:

Steel Cage Match
Kane vs *Bray Wyatt*

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Curtis Axel(c) *vs RVD

WWE Tag Team Tornado Championship Match
The Usos vs *The Shield(c)* vs Christian and Fandango

World Heavyweight Championship 25 Minutes IronMan Match
*Alberto Del Rio(c)* vs Dolph Ziggler

6 Man Tag Team Match
*Ryback,Barrett and Cesaro *vs Miz,Kingston and Big E

MITB Contract Match
Coddy Rhodes vs *Damien Sandow*

No Holds Barred Match
CM Punk vs *Brock Lesnar*

WWE Championship Match
John Cena(c) vs *Daniel Bryan*


NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS 2013

United States Championship Elimination 6-Way Match
*Dean Ambrose(c)* vs Darren Young vs Titus O'Neil vs Jey Uso vs Justin Gabriel vs Heath Slater

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Curtis Axel(c)* vs Dolph Ziggler

Divas Title Match
*AJ Lee(c)* vs Natalya

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*The Shield(c)* vs Real Americans

World Heavyweight Championship Match
*Alberto Del Rio(C)* vs RVD

6 Man Tag Team Match
*The Wyatt Family* vs Kane,Kingston and Mark Henry

WWE Championship Match
Daniel Bryan(c) vs *Randy Orton*
-cash in the MITB in the match



BATTLEGROUND 2013:

Single Match
*Damien Sandow *vs RVD

WWE Tag Team Championship and US Title Match
*The Shield *vs The Usos and Dolph Ziggler

Single Match
*The Miz *vs Fandango

WH Championship Match
*Alberto Del Rio(c)* vs Christian 

7 Man Gauntlet Hardcore WWE Championship Match
Cody Rhodes vs Goldust vs Randy Orton(c) vs *Daniel Bryan* vs Ryback vs CM Punk vs Big Show



HELL IN A CELL 2013:

United States Championship Match
Goldust vs *Dean Ambrose(c)*

Single Match
Ryback vs *Big Show*

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Alberto Del Rio(c) vs *John Cena*
-Sandow cashes in the contract and won the WHC after Del Rio destroys Cena's arm

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
The Shield(c) vs *PTP* vs The Usos vs Axel and Cesaro

HIAC Match
*Cody Rhodes* vs Randy Orton

Divas Title Match
*AJ Lee(c)* vs Nikki Bella

HIAC WWE Championship Match
*Daniel Bryan(c)* vs CM Punk


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Unforgiven 2001*

_*Booker attempted to finish Angle by attempting a Scissor Kick to his injured neck but Angle countered it into an ankle lock. Booker submitted to the hold. As a result, Angle became the new WCW Champion, bringing the title to the WWF for the first time. Following his title win, Angle celebrated with his family until the entire WWF roster came out to congratulate him on his title win*_

*WCW Championship*
Booker T(c) (with Shane McMahon) vs. *Kurt Angle*

*WWF Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Edge

*Stone Cold Steve Austin & The Rock* vs. Diamond Dallas Page & Big Show

_*As Rhyno entered the ring, Christian started attacking him. The two exchanged punches until Christian retreated to the ringside. Rhyno followed Christian outside the ring and the two battled each other on the rampway. The action returned to the ring where Rhyno dominated Christian for much of the match. Rhyno started using illegal moves on Christian until Christian hit Rhyno with his partner Edge's finisher, The Spear. Christian got a near-fall and attempted to hit Rhyno with a One man Con chair to but Rhyno avoided the move and tried to hit a One Man Con chair to on Christian but the referee snatched the chair from Rhyno. Christian took advantage and low blowed Rhyno, followed by a successful pinfall attempt. As a result, Christian won the Intercontinental Championship*_

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Rhyno(c) vs. *Christian*

*The APA* vs. KroniK 

*Hardcore Match for the WWF Hardcore Championship*
*Rob Van Dam(c)* vs. Kane

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Billy Kidman(c)* vs. Spike Dudley

*Triple Threat Tag Team Elimination Match for the WCW Tag Team Championship*
*The Natural Born Thrillers(c)* vs. The Hardy Boyz (with Lita) vs. Lance Storm & Mike Awesome​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*No Mercy 2001*

_*Chris Jericho interfered in the match and came down to the ringside. He threw a chair in the ring. Rock started chasing Jericho. Austin took advantage and clotheslined Rock. Austin focused on Jericho, pulled him into the ring and hit him with a Stone Cold Stunner. Rock took advantage and spun Austin around and performed the Rock Bottom on Austin on the chair to pin him for the WWF Championship. After the match, Austin grabbed the chair in his hand but gave it to Rock and left*_

*WWF Championship*
*The Rock(c)* vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin

*Triple Threat Match for the WCW Championship*
*Kurt Angle(c)* vs. Booker T vs. Rob Van Dam

*WCW Tag Team Championship*
The Natural Born Thrillers(c) vs. *The Brothers of Destruction*

*2 on 1 Handicap Match*
Diamond Dallas Page & Kanyon vs. *Big Show*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Christian(c) vs. *Edge*

*Lingerie Match*
Stacy Keibler vs. *Torrie Wilson*

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman(c) vs. *Tajiri* 

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz(c)* vs. Mike Awesome & Lance Storm​


----------



## JeriTest23

Elimination Chamber 2010:

Elimination Chamber WHC Match
John Morrison vs CM Punk vs Drew McIntire vs *Chris Jericho* vs Matt Hardy vs Undertaker(c) 

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*The Miz and Big Show(c)* vs Mysterio and Edge

Single Match
R-Truth vs *Luke Gallows*

Single Match
*Shawn Michaels* vs Kane

Divas Title Match
*Michelle McCool* vs Melina(c)

Elimination Chamber WWE Championship Match
Randy Orton vs Sheamus(c) vs John Cena vs *Triple H *vs Kofi Kingston vs Ted DiBiase



Extreme Rules 2010:

Tables Match
*Chris Jericho* vs Edge

Falls Count Anywhere WWE Tag Team Titles Match
Di Biase and Rhodes vs *Hart Dinasty* vs Miz and Show(c)

World Heavyweight Championship Extreme Rules Match
*Drew McIntire(c)* vs Randy Orton

Divas Title Match
*Michelle McCool(c)* vs Beth Phoenix

I Quit Match
*CM Punk *vs Rey Misterio

No Holds Barred Match
*Christian* vs Jack Swagger

Last Man Standing Match
Batista vs *John Cena*

Extreme Rules WWE Championship Match
*Sheamus* vs Triple H(C)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Over The Limit 2011
Brie vs Natalya Divas Championship

Jerry vs Cole 

#1 Contender's Match
Mark Henry vs Christian

Rey Mysterio vs Sin Cara

Orton vs Sheamus WHC

John Cena vs R Truth vs CM Punk vs The Miz vs Mason Ryan WWE Championship Scramble


----------



## JeriTest23

Night Of Champions 2010:

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Rhodes and McIntire* vs Hart Dinasty(c)

Divas Title Match
Michelle McCool(c) vs *Layla* vs Natalya

United States Championship Match
*Daniel Bryan* vs The Miz(c) vs John Morrison

Single Match
*John Cena* vs Edge

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Rey Mysterio

WHC No Holds Barred Match
Undertaker vs *Kane(c)*

5 vs 3 Handicap Tag Match
*Nexus* vs Bourne, Henry and Kingston

WWE Championship Match
Randy Orton vs Sheamus(c) vs *Chris Jericho*


Hell In A Cell 2010:

Tag Team Match
Hart Dinasty vs *Slater and Gabriel*

HIAC World Heavyweight Championship Match
Undertaker vs *Kane(c)*

Single Match
*Edge* vs Sheamus

Falls Count Anywhere US Title Match
*Daniel Bryan(c)* vs Alex Riley vs The Miz vs John Morrison vs Ted DiBiase

HIAC Match
John Cena vs *Wade Barrett*

Single Match
*CM Punk* vs Big Show

HIAC WWE Championship Match-Loser Leaves Town-
Chris Jericho(c) vs *Randy Orton*


Bragging Rights 2010:

Raw vs Smackdown WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Rhodes and McIntire(c)* vs DiBiase and Goldust

Raw vs Smackdown Match
*John Cena* vs Big Show

Buried Alive WHC Match
*Kane(c)* vs Undertaker

Divas Title Match
Natalya vs *Layla(c)*

Raw vs Smackdown 8 vs 8 Elimination Match
*Punk,Miz,Morrison,Zeke,Bryan,Sheamus,Bourne and Marella * Sole Survivor: The Miz
vs 
Edge,Del Rio,Mysterio,Reks,Swagger,Kingston,Ziggler and MVP

WWE Championship Match
*Randy Orton(c)* vs Wade Barrett -by DQ-


SURVIVOR SERIES 2010

5 vs 5 Traditional Surivor Series Match
*Team Del Rio( Del Rio,MCIntire,Rhodes,Ziggler and Swagger)* Sole Survivor: McIntire
vs
Team Mysterio( Mysterio,Edge,Kingston,MVP and Chris Masters)

Single Match
Big Show vs *Tyler Reks*

Divas Title Match
*Natalya* vs Layla(c) vs Michelle McCool vs Melina

United States Championship Match
John Morrison vs *Daniel Bryan(c)*

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Sheamus vs *Kane(c)*

5 vs 5 Traditional Survivor Series Match
*Nexus( Gabriel,Slater,Otunga,McGuillicuty and Harris)* Sole Survivors: Entire Nexus
vs
Team Raw( Goldust,Bourne,Truth,Henry and Tyson Kidd)

WWE Championship Match
*Wade Barrett* vs Randy Orton(c)


----------



## JeriTest23

TLC 2010

United States Championship Tables Match
*Daniel Bryan(c)* vs Ted DiBiase

Single Match
*Tyler Reks* vs Kofi Kingston

WWE Tag Team Championship Ladder Match
Hart Dinasty vs Rhodes and McIntire(c) vs *Slater and Gabriel*

Chairs Match
Randy Orton vs *The Miz
*
Single Match
Evan Bourne vs *Michael McGuillicuty*

Ladder Match
Sheamus vs *John Morrison*

Tables WWE Championship Match
John Cena vs *Wade Barrett(c)*

TLC World Heavyweight Championship Match
*Edge* vs Kane(c) vs Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio



ROYAL RUMBLE 2011

3 vs 1 Handicap Match
*Nexus( Gabriel,Slater and Otunga)* vs CM Punk

Divas Title Match
*Natalya(c)* vs Michelle McCool

WHC Match
*Edge(c)* vs Rey Misterio

WWE Championship Match
*The Miz(c)* vs John Cena

Royal Rumble Match
*CM PUNK*


ELIMINATION CHAMBER 2011

WHC Elimination Chamber Match
Edge(c) vs Christian vs Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio vs *Drew McIntire* vs Kane

Single Match
*John Cena* vs CM Punk

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Gabriel and Slater(c)* vs Bourne and Kidd

Intercontinental Title Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Zeke

Divas Title Match
Tamina vs Brie Bella vs *Natalya(c)*

WWE Championship Match
John Morrison vs *The Miz(c)* vs Wade Barret vs Jerry Lawler vs Sheamus vs R-Truth


WM27

Miz defeat Morrison,Punk and Cena for the WWE Title (27:44)
Undertaker defeat Wade Barett (20:33)
Sheamus defeat Bryan and win the US Title (8:22)
Cody Rhodes defeat Rey Mysterio (10:50)
Alberto Del Rio defeat Randy Orton (13:21)
Triple H defeat Kane (5:17)
Jerry Lawler defeat Jack Swagger (4:16)
Natalya defeat Beth Phoenix to retain the title (7:55)
Edge defeat Drew McIntire to retain the title (15:01)
-Edge won the title over Drew in SD edition of 18/03-
Dolph Ziggler won a 27 Man Battle Royal (11:44)



EXTREME RULES 2011

No Holds Barred Match
Randy Orton vs *CM Punk*

Tables Match
*Jack Swagger* vs Jerry Lawler

WHC Extreme Rules 6-way Guntlet Match
*Christian* vs Alberto Del Rio vs Kane vs Wade Barrett vs Mark Henry vs John Cena

Falls Count Anywhere Match
*Coddy Rhodes* vs Rey Mysterio

Intercontinental Championship Ladder Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Daniel Bryan

WWE Championship Steel Cage Match
*The Miz(c)* vs John Morrison


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania I - "The Grandest Stage of them all"*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Iron SHeik and Nikolai VOlkoff def. The US Express {C}.

*Singles match*
King Kong Bundy def. SD Jones.

*Singles match*
The Junkyard Dog def. THE Executioner.

*Tag Team match*
Bruno Sammartino and David Sammartino def. Brutus Beefcake and Johnny Valiant.

*Singles match*
Ricky Steamboat def. Matt Borne.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Tito Santana def. Greg Valentine {C} via a Count Out.

*15000 $$$ Body Slam Challenge*
Andre The Giant def. Big John Studd

*WWF Women's Championship*
Wendi Richter def. The Faboulous Moolah {C}. This will be the same match and story they had in the war to settle the score in july 84 only 8 months later.

*Tag Team match*
Hulk Hogan and Mr T. def. Roddy Piper and Paul Orndorff.



*WrestleMania II - Icon vs Legend*

*Singles match*
Tony Atlas def. The Magnificent Muraco

*Tag Team match*
The Killer Bees def. The Iron SHeik and Nikolai Volkoff

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Randy Savage {C} def. George Steele.

*Boxing Match*
Mr T. def. Roddy Piper via a Disqualification.

*Singles match*
Paul Orndorff def. Cowbooy Bob Orton.

*WWF Women's Championship*
The Fabulous Moolah {C} def. Velvet Mclntyre.

*16 Man Over the Top Rope WWF vs NFL Battle Royal*
Andre The Giant def. King Kong BUndy & Herclues & Big John Studd & Jim Neidhart & Hilbilly Jim & Pedro Morales & Corporal Kirchner & George Wells & Dan Spivey & Jimbo Corvet & Ernie Homes & Harvey Martin & Bill Fralic & Russ Francis & William "The Refrigerator" Perry by last eliminating Bundy. 

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The British Bulldogs def. The Dream Team {C}.

*Singles match*
Bret Hart def. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat.

*Tag Team match*
The Funk Brothers def. Tito Santana and The Junkyard Dog.

*Singles match*
Jake "The Snake" Roberts def. Uncle Elmer.

*WWF Championship*
Hulk Hogan {C} def. Bruno Sammartino.


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania III - Giant vs Champion*

*Tag Team match*
Rick Martel and Tom Zenk def. Bob Orton and The Magnificent Muraco.

*Singles match*
Hercules and Billy Jack Haynes fought to a Double Count Out.

*Tag Team match*
The Dream Team def. The Fabulous Rougeaus.

*Six Man Mixed tag team match*
Hilbilly Jim & The Haiti Kid & Little Beaver def. King Kong Bundy & LOrd LIttlebrook & Little Tokyo.

*Singles match*
The Honky Tonk Man def. Jake Roberts.

*Hair vs Hair match*
Roddy Piper def. Adrian Adonis.

*Six Man tag team match - WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Founation and Danny Davis def. THe British Bulldogs {C} and Tito Santana.

*Singles match*
Butch Reed def. Koko B. Ware.

\*Loser Must Bow Match*
Harley Race def. The Junkyard Dog.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat def. "Macho Man" Randy Savage {C}.

*Tag Team match*
The Iron Sheik and Nikolai Volkoff def. The Killer Bees via a Disqualification.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship * 
Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat def. "Macho Man" Randy Savage {C}.

*Tag Team match*
The Iron Sheik and Nikolai Volkoff def. The Killer Bees via a Disqualification.

*WWF Championship match*
Hulk Hogan {C} def. Andre The Giant.




*WrestleMania IV - Money vs Passion*

*Twenty Man Over The Top Rope Battle Royal*
The Ultimate Warrior def. Bad News Brown & Sam Houtson & Sika & Jim Neidhart & B. Brain Blair & Raymond Rougeau & Jim Brunzell & George Steele & Ron Bass & Hilbilly Jim & Danny Davis & Jim Powers & Nikolai Vlkoff & Ken Patera & Boris Zhukov & Jacques Rougeau & Paul Roma & Dino Bravo & Butch Reed by last eliminating Brown.

*Singles match*
The Junkyard Dog def. Don Muraco.

*Singles match*
Greg Valentine def. Ricky Steamboat.

*Singles match*
One Man Gang def. Hacksaw Jim Duggan.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake def. The Honky Tonk Man {C} via a Count Out.

*Six Man Tag Team match*
The British Bulldogs and Koko B. Ware def. The Islanders and Bobby Heenan.

*SIngles match*
Bam Bam Bigelow def. Hercules.

*Singles match*
Bret Hart def. Harley Race.

*Singles match*
Rick Rude and Jake Roberts fought to a Double Count Out.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Demolition def. Strike Force {C}.

*Steel Cage match*
Hulk Hogan def. Andre The Giant.

*WWF Championship match*
"Macho Man" Randy Savage def. "The Million Dollar Man" Ted Dibiase {C}.


----------



## DeeGirl

2010 Royal Rumble

ECW title - Christian vs Benjamin
WHC Title - Taker vs Batista
WWE title - Sheamus def. Orton

RUMBLE MATCH

Entry No.1 - Shawn Michaels
Entry No.2 - CM Punk
Entry No.30 - Edge


Final 6 - HBK, HHH, Punk, Cena, Edge, Jericho

Final 4 - HBK, HHH, Cena, Edge

Final 2 - Michaels & Edge

Winner - Michaels

This would be under the circumstance that Edge didn't return at the rumble, but maybe a couple weeks before and made a statement he would win the rumble, it would be a slight anticlimax if he returned unannounced at the rumble and didn't win.


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania V - The Mega Powers Explode*

*Singles match*
Hercules def. King Haku.

*Tag Team match*
The Twin Towers def. The Rockers.

*Singles match*
Mr Perfect def. The Blue Blazer.

*Singles match*
Brutus Beefcake def. Dino Bravo.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Demolition {C} def. The Fabulous Rougeaus.

*Singles match*
Bad News Brown and Jake "The Snake" Roberts fought to a Double Disqualification.

*Tag Team match*
The Brain Busters def. Strike Force.

*Tag Team match*
The Hart Founation def. The Powers Of Pain.

*Singles match*
"Hacksaw" Jim Duggan def. Ronnie Garvin.

*Tag Team match*
The Bushwhackers def. The Honky Tonk Man and Greg Valentine.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Rick Rude def. The Ultimate Warrior {C}.

*Singles match*
Andre The Giant def. Ted Dibiase via a Count Out.

*Singles match*
The Red Rooster def. Bobby "The Brain" Heenan.

*WWF Championship match*
"The Immortal" Hulk Hogan {Royal rumble winner} def. "Macho Man" Randy Savage {C}.




*WrestleMania VI - Champion vs Champion*

*Tag Team match*
The Hart Foundation def. The Bolsheviks.

*Singles match*
Earthquake def. Hercules.

*Tag Team match*
The Rockers def. The Orient Express.

*Singles match*
The Barbarian def. Koko B. Ware.

*Singles match*
Mr. Perfect def. Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Demolition def. Andre The Giant and Haku {C}.

*Singles match*
"Rowdy" Roddy Piper def. Bad News Brown

*Singles match*
Rick Rude def. "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan.

*Singles match*
Rick Martel def. Tito Santana.

*Singles match*
"Superfly" Jimmy Snuka def. Dino Bravo.

*Million Dollar Championship*
Ted Dibiase {C} def. Jake "The Snake" Roberts via a Count Out.

*Singles match*
"Macho Man" Randy Savage and Dusty Rhodes fought to a No Contest.

*Singles match*
The Big Boss Man def. Akeem.

*Champion vs Champion match for both WWF and Intercontinental championships*
The Ultimate Warrior {Intercontinental Champion} {Royal Rumble winner} def. Hulk Hogan {WWF Champion}.


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania VII - One Legend will be made..One will be over*

*Two Out Of Three Falls match - WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Foundation defeated The Rockers {C}.

*Singles match*
Greg Valentine def. The Barbarian 

*Tag Team match*
The Nasty Boyz def. Power and Glory.

*Singles match*
Haku def. Earthquake

*Singles match*
The Texas Tornado def. Dino Bravo.

*Singles match*
The British Bulldog def. The Warlord.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Mr. Perfect {C} def. The Big Boss Man.

*Blindfold match*
Jake "The Snake" Roberts def. Rick Martel.

*Losers Must Leave the WWF*
The Legion Of Doom def. Demolition.

*Singles match*
Virgil defeated "Million Dollar Man" Ted Dibiase via a Count Out.

*Singles match*
The Mountie def. Tito Santana.

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka.

*Flag match*
Hulk Hogan def. Sgt. Slaughter.

*WWF Championship Retirement match*
The Ultimate Warrior {C} def. "Macho Man" Randy Savage {Royal Rumble winner}.



*WrestleMania VIII - Who is the Real Champ*

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels def. Owen Hart.

*Tag Team match*
The Bushwhackers def. The Nasty Boyz.

*Singles match*
Tatanka def. Rick Martel.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Bret Hart def. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper {C}.

*Eight Man Tag Team match*
The Big Boss Man & Virgil & Sgt. Slaughter & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan def. The Beverly Brothers & The Repo Man & The Mountie.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Natural Disasters def. Money Inc. {C}.

*Steel Cage match*
"Macho Man" Randy Savage def. Jake "The Snake" Roberts.

*Tag Team match*
The Undertaker defeated Sid Justice via a Disqualification.

*The Battle To Determinate The Real World Champion - WWF Championship*
"The Immortal" Hulk Hogan def. "The Nature Boy" Ric Flair {C} {Royal Rumble winner} . After the match Hogan got beat by Flair & Justice & Papa Shanogo. Taker came to help him but was attacked too and then Ultimate Warrior returned and with Taker and Hogan cleaned house and WM ended with the 3 standing tall.


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania IX - The Young has risen*

*Tag Team match*
The Steiner Brothers def. The Headshrinkers.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship.*
Shawn Michaels {C} def. Mr. Perfect.

*Singles match*
Yokozuna def. Tatanka

*Singles match*
Brutus Beefcake def. Bob Backlund.

*Singles match*
Randy Savage def. Lex Luger

*Open Challenge - WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers def. Money Inc. {C}.

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Razor Ramon.

*WWF Championship match*
Bret Hart {Royal Rumble winner} def. Hulk Hogan {C}.


*WrestleMania X - Two matches only one will leave champion*

*Singles match*
Owen Hart def. Bret Hart .

*WWF Championship match*
Lex Luger {Co-Rumble winner} def. Yokozuna {C}.

*WWF Tag Team Champonship*
The Smoking Gunns def. The Quebecers {C}.

*Ten Man Tag Team match*
Jeff Jarrett & Adam Bomb & Rick Martel & The Headshrinkers def. Doink The Clown & Tatanka & The 1-2-3 Kid & Men On A Mission.

*Falls Count Anywhere match*
Randy Savage def. Crush.

*WWF Women's Championship*
Luna Vachon def. Aluandra Blayze {C},

*Singles match*
Bam Bam Bigelow def. Earthquake.

*Ladder match to determinate the Real WWF Intercontinental Champion*
Razor Ramon {C} def. Shawn Michaels {C}.

*WWF Championship match*
Bret Hart {Co- Rumble winner} def. Lex Luger {C},


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania XI - "Former friends..The gold on the line.."*

*Singles match*
Hakushi def. The 1-2-3 Kid.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Allied Powers def. The Smoking Gunns {C}.

*Singles match*
"Rowdy" Roddy Piper def. Mr. Bob Backlund.

*Tag Team match*
The Million Dollar Corporation {King Kong Bundy and Tatanka} def. Men On A Mission.

*Casket match*
The Undertaker def. Yokozuna.

*Tag Team match*
Lawerence Taylor and WWF Intercontinental Champion Razor Ramon def. Bam Bam Bigelow and Jeff Jarrett.

*"I Quit" Match *
Bret Hart def. Owen Hart

*WWF Championship match*
Diesel {C} def. Shawn Michaels [Royal Rumble winner}.


*WrestleMania XII - Who is the Iron Man? *

*Four Corners Elimination match - WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart and The British Bulldog {C} def. Ahmed Johnson and Savio Vega & The Godwinns & The Buddydonnas.

*Singles match*
The Ultimate Warrior def. Hunter Hearst Helmsley.

*Singles match*
Stone Cold Steve Austin def. Jake "The Snake" Roberts.

*Singles match*
Vader def. Yokozuna.

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Diesel

*Non Title - Hollywood Backlot Brawl*
Roddy Piper def. WWF Intercontinental Champion Goldust.

*SIxty Minute Iron Man match - WWF Championship*
Shawn Michaels {Royal Rumble winner} def. Bret Hart {C} - 1:0.


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania XIII - Will the Dead Rise? Or will the Crazy do it again? *

*Tournament Finals to become the Inagural WWF European Champion*
WWF Tag Team Champion The British Bulldog def. WWF Tag Team Champion Owen Hart.

*Four Corners Elimination match - No.1 Contendership spot for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Headbangers def. The New Blackjacks & THe Godwinns & Doug Furnas and Phil LaFon.

*Singles match*
Goldust def. Bob Backlund

*Steel Cage match - WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Rocky Maivia def. Hunter Hearst Helmsley {C}.

*Chicago Street Fight*
The Nation Of Domination {Faroouq & Savio Vega & Crush} def. Ahmed Johnson and The Legion Of Doom.

*Submission match with Ken Shamrock as the Special Guest Referee*
Bret "The Hitman" Hart def. Stone Cold Steve Austin.

*Singles match*
Vader def. Sycho Sid.

*WWF Championship match*
The Undertaker {Royal Rumble winner} def. Mankind {C}.



*WrestleMania XIV - The Bottom line is here.. *

*WWF European Championship*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley {c} def. Owen Hart.

*Singles match*
Ken Shamrock def. Steve Blackman.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws {C} def. The Legion Of Doom.

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
Taka Michinouko {C} def. Aguila.

*Mixed Tag Team match*
Marc Mero and Sable def. Goldust and Luna.

*Triple Team Elimination match*
The Nation Of Domination {D'lo Brown & Kama Mustafa & Mark Henry} def. Los Boricuas {Savio Vega & Miguel Perez Jr. & Jose Estrada Jr.} & The Disciples Of Apocalypse {Crush & Skull & 8 Ball}.

*Lumberjack match - WWF Intercontinental Championship *
The Rock {C} def. Farrouq - The nation were the lumberjacks in the match and they attacked Rock after it ended.

*Hardcore Match*
Cactus Jack def. Terry Funk.

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Kane.

*WWF Championship match with Mike Tyson as the Special Guest Referee*
Stone Cold Steve Austin {royal Rumble winner} def. Shawn Michaels {C}


----------



## Bret Hart

Wrestlemania 29 - 

The Rock Vs CM Punk Vs John Cena - WWE Championship Match
Brock Lesnar Vs The Undertaker - Streak Match


----------



## roipdh12

[\U]*WrestleMania XV - Will he do it again? *[/U]

*Three on Two Handicap match*
The Legion Of Doom def. The Corporate Ministry {Big Boss Man & Mideon & Viscera}.

*Triple Threat match - WWF Hardcore Championship*
Hardcore Holly def. Billy Gunn {C} and Al Snow.

*Singles match*
Owen Hart def. Jeff Jarrett

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boyz def. APA {C}.

*Singles match*
Test def. Steve Blackman

*No Disqualification match*
Mick Foley def. Mr. McMahon.

*Four Corners Elimination match - WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Ken Shamrock {C} def. Road Dogg & Val Venis & Goldust.

*WWF European Championship*
Shane McMahon {C} def. X Pac.

*Singles match*
Triple H def. Kane.

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. The Big Show.

*Bikini Contest*
Sable def. Torrie.

*WWF Championship match with Both Mr. McMahon and Shawn Michaels as special guest referees*
Stone Cold Steve Austin def. The Rock {C}. {Vince was the rumble winner lost his shot to Austin in the same way as in real life}.



*WrestleMania XVI - New Millennium..new fights*

*Tag Team Battle Royal for a Future WWF Tag Team Championship match*
The Radicalz {Dean Malenko and Perry Saturn} def. Test and Albert & Big Boss Man and Bull Buchanan & DLO Brown and THe Godfather & The APA & Head Cheese & Chyna and Rikishi & Too Cool by last eliminating T & A. {11:00}/

*Triple Threat Hardcore Match - WWF Hardcore Championship*
Tazz def. Crash Holly {C} & Hardcore Holly. {07:00}.

*Inferno match*
Kane def. X Pac. {08:30}.

*Singles match*
The Big Show def. Shane McMahon. {08:00}.

*WWF Women's Championship*
Stephanie McMahon Helmsley {C} def. Jacqueline {03:00}.

*Two Falls Triple Threat match for both WWF Intercontinental Championship and WWF European Championship*
Eddie Guerrero def. Chris Benoit {C} and Chris Jericho {Euro title}.
Chris Benoit def. Chris Jericho {C} and Eddie Guerrero {IC Title}. {combined: 15:00}.

*Triangle Ladder match - WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian def. The Dudley Boyz {C} and The Hardy Boyz. {22:00}.

*Hardcore match. If Foley loses he would be forced to retire. If Angle will lose Foley will get his gold medals.*
Kurt Angle def. Mick Foley {14:00}.

*Sixty Minute Iron Man match - WWE Championship with Shawn Michaels as the Special Guest Referee*
The Rock {Royal Rumble winner} def. Triple H {c}. Rock won 2-1. {60:00}.


----------



## JeriTest23

OVER THE LIMIT 2011:

Intercontinental Championship 6-Way Elimination Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Daniel Bryan vs Chavo Guerrero vs Jinder Mahal vs Zeke vs Wade Barett

Single Match
*Mark Henry* vs Rey Mysterio

15 Minutes Time Limit Match
*Randy Orton* vs Cody Rhodes

Handicap Tag Team Match
*Sheamus, McIntire and Swagger *vs Bourne and Lawler

WHC Match
*Christian(c)* vs CM Punk

I Quit Match
Batista vs *John Cena*

WWE Championship Match
*John Morrison* vs The Miz(c) vs R-Truth



Capitol Punishment

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Kofi Kingston* vs Dolph Ziggler(c)

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Slater and Gabriel(c)* vs Sin Cara and Rey Mysterio

World Heavyweight Championship Match
Sheamus vs *Christian(c)*

Single Match
*R-Truth* vs Randy Orton

Single Match
*CM Punk* vs Kane

Divas Title Match
*Niki Bella* vs Eve Torres(c)

WWE Championship Match
John Cena vs *John Morrison(c)*



MONEY IN THE BANK 2011

WHC Contract MITB Ladder Match
*Daniel Bryan* vs Wade Barrett vs Mark Henry vs Drew McIntire vs Sheamus vs John Cena vs Kane vs Evan Bourne

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
The Usos vs *Slater and Gabriel(c)*

WHC Match
Christian(c) vs *Randy Orton*

WWE Championship Match
CM Punk vs *John Morrison(c)*

WWE Championship Contract MITB Ladder Match
*Alberto Del Rio* vs Dolph Ziggler vs Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston vs The Miz vs Alex Riley vs Rey Mysterio vs Sin Cara


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania 17 - The Great One vs The Rattle Snake - Part II*

*Fatal Four Way Elimination match - Winner gets a Future WWF Championship shot*
Chris Benoit def. Eddie Guerrero & Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn.

*Six Man Tag Team match*
The APA and X Pac def. Right To {The Godfather & Bull Buchanan & Steven Richards}.

*Triple Threat Hardcore Match - WWF Hardcore Championship*
Tazz def. Raven {C} and Steve Blackman.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho {C} def. William Regal.

*WWF European Championship*
The Big Show def. Test {c}.

*Street Fight with Mick Foley as the Special Guest Referee*
Shane McMahon def. Vince McMahon

*TLC II - WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian {c} def. The Dudley Boyz and The Hardy Boyz.

*WWF Women's Championship*
Chyna {C} def. Lita.

*No Holds Barred match*
Triple H {w/Stephanie McMahon} def. Kurt Angle .

*17 Man Gimmick Over The Top Rope Battle Royal*
The Iron Sheik def. Hilbilly Jim & Sgt. Slaughter & Earthquake & Tugboat & Repo Man & Bushwhacker Luke & Jim Cornette & Duke Droese & The Goon & Nikolai Volkoff & Bushwhacker Butch & Doink The Clown & Michael Hayes & One Man Gang & Brother Love by last eliminating Hilbilly Jim.

*Hell In A Cell match*
The Undertaker def. Kane.

*No Disqualification match - WWF Championship*
Stone Cold Steve Austin {Royal Rumble winner} def. The Rock {c}. Same finish only that after the match when Vince comes to hug Austin he stuns him to end the show.



*WrestleMania XVIII - The Dream has come true..*

*Ladder match - WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge {WWF} def. Christian {WCW} {C}.

*Six Man Scramble Hardcore match - WWF Hardcore Championship*
Raven {WCW} {C} def. Al Snow {WWF} & Tommy Dreamer {WCW} & Rhyno {WCW} & Spike Dudley {WWF} & Maven {WWF}.

*WWF European Champioship*
Rob Van Dam {WCW} def. Goldust {C} {WWF}. After the match RVD turned face by attacking WCW wrestlers who came to attack Goldust.

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle {WWF} def. Mr. Perfect {WCW}. After the match Angle and Perfect shook hands.

*Triple Threat Elimination match*
Vince McMahon {WWF} def. Eric Bischoff {WCW} & Paul Heyman {WCW}. 

*Singles match*
Diamond Dallas Page {WCW} def. Rikishi {WWF}.

*Four Way Tag Team match - WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz {C} {WCW} def. The Hardy Boyz {WWF} & The APA {WWF} & Lance Storm and Test {WCW}.

*Singles match[/B
The Rock {WWF} def. Booker T {WCW}.

Tag Team No Holds Barred match
The Brothers Of Destruction {Kane and The Undertaker} {WWF} def. The nWo {Kevin Nash and Scott Hall}.

Fatal 4 Way match - WWF Women's Championship
Molly Holly {WCW} def. Trish Stratus {c} {WWF} & Lita {WWF} & Stacy Keibler {WCW}.

Triple Threat match - WWF Undisputed World Heavyweight Championship match
Triple H {WWF} {2002 Royal Rumble Winner} def. Chris Jericho {C} {WWF/WCW} and Ric Flair {WCW}. After the match Flair raised HHH's hand in victory {Flair still had the owner angle of the WWF and his feud with Vince would have started after the show}. Note: Jericho had a known side before the PPV and was Unknown and jumped between the WWF and WCW in the months before the show.In the end Jericho sided himself with the WWF.

Legend vs Legend match - Winner's Wrestling Company stays.
Stone Cold Steve Austin {WWF} def. Hulk Hogan {WCW}. During the match Hogan betrayal on the NWO and turns face.*


----------



## JeriTest23

SUMMERSLAM 2011:

4-Way US Title Match
Kofi Kingston(c) vs *Dolph Ziggler* vs Sin Cara vs Rey Mysterio

Divas Title Match
Nikki Bella(c) vs *Beth Phoenix*

Single Match
*Mark Henry* vs Big Show

Single Match
*Sheamus* vs Wade Barrett

WHC No Holds Barred Match
Randy Orton(c) vs *Christian*

WWE Tag Team Champioship Match
Slater and Gabriel(c) vs *Bourne and Morrison*

IC Title Match
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs Ted DiBiase

WWE Championship Match
John Cena(c) vs *CM Punk*
-Morrison lost the title in 1/8
-Del Rio cashes in the MITB contract after this


Night Of Champions 2011

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Bourne and Morrison(c) *vs Sheamus and Bryan

IC Title Match
Santino Marella vs *Cody Rhodes(c)*

Divas Title Match
*Beth Phoenix(c)* vs Brie Bella

Single Match
*Big Show* vs David Otunga 

WHC Match
*Mark Henry* vs Christian(c) vs Randy Orton

US Title Match
Sin Cara vs *Dolph Ziggler(c)*

WWE Championship Match
*Alberto Del Rio(c)* vs CM Punk vs John Cena


HIAC 2011

Single Match
Christian vs *Randy Orton*

HIAC WHC Match
Sheamus vs *Mark Henry(c)*

Single Match
*Rey Mysterio* vs Ted DiBiase

US Title Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Zack Ryder

No DQ Match
Triple H vs *Wade Barrett*

WWE Championship HIAC Match
John Cena vs *Alberto Del Rio(c) *vs CM Punk vs John Morrison


Vengeance 2011

IC Title Match
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs Daniel Bryan

Single Match
Christian vs *CM Punk*

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
Morrison and Bourne(c) vs *Ziggler and Swagger*

WHC Match
Sheamus vs Big Show vs *Mark Henry(c)*

WWE Championship Last Man Standing Match
Alberto Del Rio(c) vs *John Cena*


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania XIX - "Dare To Dream"*

*Triple Tag Team match - WWE Tag Team Championship*
Team Angle {C} def. Los Guerreros and Chris Benoit and Lance Storm.

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Matt Hardy {C} def. Rey Mysterio.

*World Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz {C} def. The Big Show and Chief Morley.

*Triple Threat match - WWE Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus def. Victoria {C} and Jazz

*WWE Intercontinental Championship match*
The Undertaker (c) def. Scott Steiner.

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels def. Chris Jericho

*Fatal 4 Way match - World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H {C} def. Booker T & Rob Van Dam & Kane.

*Street Fight*
Hulk Hogan def. Mr. McMahon

*Career vs Career match*
The Rock def. Stone Cold Steve Austin.

*WWF Championship match - with Team Angle Banned from ringside & if Angle will get Counted Out or DQ'd - Lesnar will become champion*
Brock Lesnar {Royal Rumble winner} def. Kurt Angle {C}



*WrestleMania XX - "Good Friends are bitter enemies.."*

*WWE United States Championship*
John Cena def. The Big Show {C}

*Six Way Tag Team Two Falls match - WWE Tag Team Championship {1st fall} & World Tag Team Championship {2nd fall}*
First Fall: Booker T and Mark Henry def. The World's Greatest Tag Team {C} & La Resistance & The Basham Brothers & The Hurricane and Rosey & Evolution {Ric Flair and Batista}.
Second Fall:Evolution {Batista and Ric Flair} {C} def. Booker T and Mark Henry & La Resistance & The Basham Brothers & The World's Greatest Tag Team & The Hurricane and Rosey.

*Singles match*
Christian def. Chris Jericho.

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio def. Ultimo Dragon {C}.

*Tables match with Spike Dudley as the Special Guest Referee*
Bubba Ray Dudley def. Devon Dudley.

*Hardcore match - WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Randy Orton {C} def. Mick Foley.

*Singles match*
Rob Van Dam def. Kane.

*No Disqualification match - Loser Gets Fired*
John Bradshaw Layfield def. Ron Simmons.

*Bikini Contest*
Torrie Wilson def. Sable & Stacy Keibler & Miss Jackie.

*Hell In A Cell match*
The Undertaker def. Goldberg.

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels def. The Rock.

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Benoit def. Triple H {C}.

*Triple Threat match - WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero {Royal Rumble Winner} def. Brock Lesnar {C} and Kurt Angle.


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania XXI - "WrestleMania goes Hollywood" *

*Singles match*
Rey Mysterio def. Eddie Guerrero.

*Money In The Bank Ladder match*
Edge def. Christian & Chris Benoit & Booker T & Chris Masters & Carlito & Kane & Billy Kidman & Shelton Benjamin & Chalie Hass.

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Randy Orton

*WWE Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus {C} def. Christy Hemme.

*Interpromotional match*
The Big Show def. Luther Reigns

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Shawn Michaels.

*Tag Team match*
Hulk Hogan and Eugene def. Muhammad Hassan and Daivari.

*Singles match - WWE Championship*
John Cena def. John Bradshaw Layfield {C}.

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista {Royal Rumble winner} def. Triple H {C}



*WrestleMania XXII - "Big TIme!"*

Dark match:Viscera wins WrestleMania battle royal by last eliminating Snitzky.

*Money In The Bank Ladder match*
Rob Van Dam def. Booker T & Goldust & Bobby Lashley & Mark Henry & Carlito & Shelton Benjamin & Chris Masters& John Bradshaw Layfiels & Chris Benoit.

*Triple Threat match - WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Gregory Helmes {C} def. Brian Kendrick and Paul London.

*Interpromotional Champions vs Champion Lumberjack match*
MNM {WWE Tag Team Champions} def. Kane and The Big Show {World Tag Team Champions}.

*"I Quit" match - WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Ric Flair {C} def. William Regal

*WWE Women's Championship*
Mickie James def. Trish Stratus {C}.

*Anything Goes Match with Mick Foley as the Special Guest Referee*
Edge def. Matt Hardy. After the match Edge do his WM moment when he spears Foley threw the flaming table.

*Street Fight*
Triple H {w-Shawn Michaels} def. Vince McMahon {w-Shane McMahon}.

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton {C} def. Shawn Michaels

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Kurt Angle.

* WWE Championship *
Rey Mysterio {Royal Rumble Winner} def. John Cena {C}.


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania XXIII - "All Grown Up" *

Dark match: paul London and Brian Kendrick def. Lance Cade and Trevor Murdoch.

*Inferno match - WWE United States Championship*
MVP {C} def. Kane.

*Money In The Bank Ladder match*
Mr. Kennedy def. Booker T & Finlay & Sabu & Shelton Benjamin & Matt Hardy & Elijah Burke & Chris Benoit & Tommy Dreamer & Paul London.

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Umaga (c) def. Bobby Lashley

*Tag Team match*
Ric Flair and Carlito def. Chavo Guerrero and Gregory Helmes.

*Lumberjill match - WWE Women's Championship*
Melina {C} def. Mickie James.

*WWE Tag Team Championship - Where if MNM lose they must disband*
Cryme Time {C} def. MNM.

* Hardcore match - ECW Championship*
Cm Punk def. The Sandman {C}.

*Hair vs Hair Battle Of The Billionaires with Stone Cold Steve Austin as the Special guest referee*
Edge {representing Donald Trump} def. Randy Orton {representing Vince McMahon}.

*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker {royal rumble winner} def. Batista {C}.

*Fatal 4 Way match - WWE Championship*
John Cena {C} def. Jeff Hardy & Shawn Michaels & Rob Van Dam.




*WrestleMania XXIV - "Everything is on stake" *

*Belfast Brawl*
John Bradshaw Layfield def. Finlay

*Money In The Bank Ladder match*
Cm Punk def. The Miz & Carlito & MVP & Umaga & John Morrison & Kofi KIngston & Chavo Guerrero & Kane & Hardcore Holly.

*Hardcore Match - ECW Championship*
Shelton Benjamin def. Elijah Burke {C}.

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Batista.

*No Disqualification match*
Floyed "Money" Mayweather def. The Big Show.

*Singles match*
Triple H def. Mr. Kennedy.

*Playboy Mania Lumberjill match*
Beth Pheonix and Melina def. Maria and Ashley.

*"First Time Ever" - WWE Championship match*
Randy Orton {C} def. John Cena {royal rumble winner}.

*Career Threatening match*
Shawn Michaels def. Ric Flair.

*WM Undefeated Streak vs WM Undefeated streak - World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker def. Edge {C}.


----------



## Bret Hart

Vengeance 2002 - I'd have Brock defeat RVD for the IC Title

And have Brock as the IC Champ and WWE Champ after he wins against The Rock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Extreme Rules 2011
Cena vs Miz -WWE Championship Cage Match 
John Morrison vs R Truth-FCA
Mccool vs Layla Loser leaves WWE
Nexus vs Corre Elimination Tag Tables Match
Orton vs Punk Stretcher Match
Christian vs Del Rio TLC Match
Swagger & Cole vs Ross & Jerry


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania 25 - "The 25th Anniversary of Wrestle Mania" *

Dark Match: Beth Pheonix won a 25 divas Battle royal to become Mrs. Wrestle Mania by last eliminating Santina Marrela.

*Lumberjack match to unify the WWE Tag Team and World Tag Team Championships into the\ Unified WWE Tag Team Championships*
Carlito and Primo {C} def. The Miz and John Morrison {C}.

*Money In The Bank Ladder match*
MVP def. Cody Rhodes & Ted Dibiase & Kofi Kingston & Christian & Dolph Ziggler & William Regal & Kane & Mark Henry & Vladimir Kozlov.

*ECW Championship*
Jack Swagger {C} def. Finlay.

*Career Threatening match*
The Big Show def. John Bradshaw Layfield.

*Singles match*
Rey Mysterio def. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat"

*Singles match with Ric Flair as the Special Guest Referee*
John Cena def. Chris Jericho.

*Extreme Rules match*
Matt Hardy def. Jeff Hardy

*Singles match - WWE Championship - if Anyone will be involved in the match he will get fired*
Triple H {C} def. Edge.

*No Holds Barred match - World Heavyweight Championship*
Cm Punk {Royal Rumble winner} def. Randy Orton {C}.

*Singles match - Mr. Wrestle Mania vs The Undefeated Man in it with Stone Cold Steve Austin as the Special Guest Referee*
The Undertaker def. Shawn Michaels




*WrestleMania XXVI - "One legendary will be over" *

Dark match: Yoshi Tatsu won a 26 man over the top rope battle royal by last eliminating Zack Ryder.

*Unified WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty def. MVP and Mark Henry {C}.

*Money In The Bank Ladder match*
The Miz def. Dolph Ziggler & Drew Mclntyre & Jack Swagger & Christian & John Morrison & Kane & Matt Hardy & The Big Show & Evan Bourne.

*Triple Threat match*
Randy Orton def. Cody Rhodes and Ted Dibiase Jr.

*Singles match - where the S.E.S. is banned from ringside. If Punk wins Mysterio will join the S.E.S. if Mysterio wins the S.E.S. will disband forever*
Cm Punk def. Rey Mysterio.

* Singles match [\B]
Kofi Kingston def. Shelton Benjamin.

No Disqualification Submision match 
Bret Hart def. Mr. McMahon.

World Heavyweight Championship
Chris Jericho {C} def. Edge {Royal Rumble winner}.

Ten Women Tag Team maMichelle McCool & Vickie Guerrero & Alicia Fox & Layla and Maryse defeated Beth Pheonix & Kelly Kelly & Mickie James & Gail Kim and Eve Torres.

Singles match 
John Cena def. Batista.

Street Fight - WWE Championship
Sheamus def. Triple H {C}.

Streak vs Career match
The Undertaker def. Shawn Michaels.*


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania XXVII - "The Biggest WrestleMania Ever" *

*WWE United States Championship*
Daniel Bryan {C} def. William Regal.

*Money In The Bank Ladder match*
Alberto Del Rio def. Dolph Ziggler & R Truth & Alex Riley & Drew Mclntyre & Evan Bourne & Sin Cara {debut match} & Tyler Reks & Ezekiel Jackson & Mason Ryan.

*Singles match. If Lawler wins he gets five minutes with Michael Cole*
Jerry "The King" Lawler def. Jack Swagger.

*Ten+ Man Tag Team match*
The Nexus {David Otunga & Justin Gabriel & Husky Harris & Heath Slater & Michael McGillicutty} def.Team WWE {The Big Show & Kane & Darren Young & Kofi Kingston & Ted Dibiase Jr.} .

*Mask vs Title match - WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Cody Rhodes def. Rey Mysterio {C}.

*Tag Team match*
Kelly Kelly and Trish Stratus def. LayCool.

*Singles match*
Cm Punk def. Randy Orton

*No Disqualification match*
Mark Henry def. Sheamus.

*Triple Threat match - World Heavyweight Championship*
Santino Marrela {Royal Rumble winner} def. The Miz (c) and John Morrison. {Marrela will have the same moment he had at the Royal Rumble only that he will eliminate DEl Rio - thus begining a Cinderella story with him finally getting a chance for himself to be a world champion.Morrison will be involved as a continuation of the Morrison - Miz feud that will occur at the beggining of 2011 }. 

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Triple H.

*Extreme Rules match - Career vs Career match*
Christian def. Edge 

*WWE Championship match with The Rock and Stone Cold Steve Austin as the Special Guest Enforcers*
Wade Barrett {C} def. John Cena.



\*WrestleMania 28 - "Once In A Lifetime" *

*Pre Show match - Triple Tag team match - WWE Tag Team Championship*
Primo and Epico {C} def. The Prime Time Players & The Usos.

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
The Big Show def. Cody Rhodes {C}. Shortest WM match ever - KO Punch and pinfall.

*Money In The Bank Ladder match*
Dolph Ziggler def. Justin Gabriel & R Truth & Jack Swagger & Tyson Kidd & The Miz & Drew Mclntyre & Santino Marrela & David Otunga & Kofi Kingston.

*WWE Divas Championship*
Beth Pheonix {C} def. Natalya.

*Singles match*
Sheamus def. Randy Orton.

*Inferno match.The man who will be represented by the winner will be the General Manager for both Raw and Smackdown*
Kane {Representing John Laurinaitis} def. Zack Ryder {representing Teddy Long}.

*No Holds Barred match - World Heavyweight Championship*
Daniel Bryan {Royal Rumble Winner} def. Mark Henry {C}.

*Singles match*
Alex Riley def. Booker T.

*Hell In A Cell End Of An Era match with Shawn Michaels as the special guest referee*
The Undertaker def. Triple H.

* WWE Championship*
Cm Punk {C} def. Chris Jericho.

*Singles match - "A Year in the making" *
The Rock def. John Cena.


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania XXIX - "Coming Home..." *

*Pre Show match - Tag Team Turmoil for a future WWE Tag Team championship shot*
The Usos def. Tons Of Funk & 3MB (Slater and Mahal) & The Prime Time Players & International Airstrike.

*Money In The Bank Ladder match*
RyBack def. Zack Ryder & Kofi Kingston & Fandano & Big E & Mark Henry & Cesaro & Drew Mclntyre & Santino Marrela & The Miz.

*WWE Divas Championship with Trish Stratus as the Special Guest Referee*
AJ lee def. Kaitlyn {C}.

*WWE United States Championship Flag match*
Jack Swagger def. Alberto Del Rio {C}.

*Six Man Tag Team Winners Tag All match for both WWE Intercontinental and WWE Tag Team Championships *
Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns def. Sheamus {C} & Team Hell No {C}.

*Falls Count Anywhere match *
Wade Barrett def. Randy Orton.

*Tag Team match [\B]
Team Rhodes Scholars def. Jeri - Show.

World Heavyweight Championship match with Booker T introducing the winner with the championship
Dolph Ziggler {C} {w/Donald Trump} def. Triple H {w/Bob Backlund}. Ziggler hit the Zig Zag on Booker after he gave him the title.


 No Holds Barred match with Mick Foley as the Special Guest Referee
The Undertaker def. Brock Lesnar

Triple Threat match - WWE Championship with Bruno Sammartino introducing the winner with the championship
John Cena def. Cm Punk {C} and The Rock.

{*} - All Hall Of Fame inductees will be utilized: Sammartino {WWE Title match} & Foley {Rock vs Brock} & Trump {accompaning Ziggler} & Backlund {acompaning HHH} & Booker {WHC title match} & Trish {Women's title match}. 


WrestleMania 30 - "The Fight between Good and Evil ends" 

Pre-Show match - Twelve man tag team match feature both WWE and NXT Superstars
Justin Gabriel & R Truth & Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn & Mojo Rawley & Adam Rose def. Fandango & Xavier Woods & The Ascension & Bo Dallas & Corey Graves.

Pre-Show match - Fatal 4 Way tag team elimination match - WWE Tag Team Championship
The Usos def. The New Age Outlaws {C} & Los Matadores & The Prime Time Players.

Singles match to enter into the WWE World Heavyweight Championship match later on the night
Daniel Bryan def. Triple H.

Money In The Bank Ladder match
Bad News Barrett def. Sheamus & Kane & Brodus Clay & Kofi Kingston & Mark Henry & Damien Sandow & Rob Van Dam & Alberto Del Rio & The Miz.

Ultimate Challenge match - WWE Intercontinental Championship - with Ultimate Warrior as the man to crown the winner as champion
Cesaro def. Big E {C} & The Big Show & Jack Swagger. Cesaro body slamed Big Show and then hit the Neturalizer and the big splash on Swagger for the win.

Singles match
Cody Rhodes def. Goldust.

Vickie Guerrero's Invitational - WWE Divas Championship
AJ Lee {C} defeated Aksana & Alicia Fox & Brie Bella & Cameron & Emma & Eva Marie & Layla & Naomi & Natalya & Nikki Bella & Rosa Mendes & Summer Rae & Tamina Snuka

Singles match
Dolph Ziggler def. Rey Mysterio.

Triple Threat match
Roman Reigns def. Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose.

Singles match - Battle Of The Monsters
Brock Lesnar def. RyBack.

Singles match
Bray Wyatt def. The Undertaker

Fatal 4 Way Unification match - WWE World Heavyweight Championship with Shawn Michaels as the Special Guest Referee
Daniel Bryan def. John Cena {WHC Champ} & Randy Orton (WWE champ) & Batista {Royal Rumble winner}.*


----------



## roipdh12

All WrestleMania main events:
I - Hogan and Mr. T def. Orndorff and Piper.
II - Hogan {C} def. Bruno Sammartino - WWF title
III - Hogan {C} def. Andre The Giant- wwf title
IV - Savage def. Dibiase {C} - wwf title.
V - Hogan def. Savage {C} - WWF title.
VI- Warrior {C} def. Hogan {C} - both WWF and IC titles.
VII - Warrior def. Savage - Career vs Career.
VIII - Hogan def. Flair {C} - WWF title
IX - Bret def. Hogan {C} - wwf title
X - Bret def. Luger (c) - wwf title
XI- Diesel (c) def. Michaels- wwf title.
XII - Michaels def. Bret {c} - wwf title
XIII - Undertaker def. Mankind {C} - wwf title
XIV - Austin def. Michaels {C} - wwf title
XV- Austin def. Rock {C} - wwf title
XVI - Rock def. HHH {C} - WWF title
XVII - Austin def. Rock {C} - wwf title
XVIII - Austin def. Hogan - Legend vs legend
XIX - Lesnar def. Angle {C} - wwe title
XX - Eddie def. Lesnar {C} and Angle - wwe title
XXI - Batista def. HHH {C} - WHC title
XXII - Mysterio def. Cena {C} - wwe title
XXIII - Cena {C} def. Micheals & Rob Van Dam & Jeff Hardy - WWE title
XXIV - Taker def. Edge {C} - Streak vs Streak WHC title
XXV - Taker def. Michaels
XXVI - Taker def. Michaels - Streak vs Career.
XXVII - Barrett {C} def. Cena - wwe title
XXVIII - Rock def. Cena
XXIX - Cena def. Punk {C}- wwe title
XXX - Bryan def. Cena {C} & Orton & Batista - wwe whc title.


List of Undertaker's opponents at WM:
7 - Jimmy Snuka {1-0}
8 - Sid Justice {2-0}
9 - Razor Ramon {3-0}
11 - Yokozuna {4-0}
12 - Diesel {5-0}
13 - Mankind {6-0}
14 - Kane {7-0}
15 - Big Show {8-0}
17 - Kane {9-0}
18 - W/Kane def. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall{10-0}
19 - Scott Steiner {11-0}
20 - Brock Lesnar {12-0}
21 - Randy Orton {13-0}
22 - Kurt Angle {14-0}
23 - Batista {15-0}
24 - Edge {16-0}
25 - Shawn Michaels {17-0}
26 - Shawn Michaels {18-0}
27 - Triple H {19-0}.
28 - Triple H {20-0}
29 - Chris Jericho {21-0}
30 - Bray Wyatt {21-1}.


----------



## JeriTest23

SURVIVOR SERIES 2011:

8 Man Tag Team Elimination Match
*Zeke,Ryan,DiBiase and Kingston* vs Otunga,McGuillicuty,Regal and Slater

US Title Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Zack Ryder

Divas Title Match
*Natalya(c)* vs Lita

WHC Match
*Mark Henry(c)* vs Big Show
-After the match, Bryan cash in the MITB contract and won the title

WWE Championship
*CM Punk* vs John Cena(c)

16 Man Tag Team Mega Survivor Series Traditional Match
*Team Del Rio (Del Rio,Ziggler,Miz,Truth,Barrett,Rhodes,McIntire,Christian and Swagger)*
vs
Team Mysterio (Mysterio,Bourne,Sin Cara,,Morrison,Booker-T,Orton,Marella and Sheamus)
_Last Survivors: Ziggler and Miz_


TLC 2011

Chairs IC Title Match 
Booker-T vs *Cody Rhodes(c)*

Tables Match
*Drew McIntire *vs Randy Orton

Divas Title Match
Natalya(c) vs *Kelly Kelly*

Single Match
*Wade Barrett* vs Zack Ryder

Ladder Career Match
John Morrison vs *The Miz*

WHC Ladder Match
*Daniel Bryan(c)* vs Randy Orton vs Christian vs Sheamus

Tables Match
Big Show vs *Mark Henry*

WWE Championship TLC Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Alberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio



ROYAL RUMBLE 2012

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Epico and Primo* vs Bourne and Kingston(c)

Singles Match
*Brodus Clay* vs Heath Slater

WHC Match
*Daniel Bryan(c)* vs Mark Henry

Singles Match
*Kane *vs John Cena

WWE Championship Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Dolph Ziggler

Royal Rumble Match
*Chris Jericho*


----------



## roipdh12

*The Wrestling Classic - "The Tournament" *

*Tournament First Round match*
Adrian Adonis def. Corporal Kirchner. {03:00}

*Tournament First Round match*
The Junkyard Dog def. The Iron Sheik.

*Tournament First Round match*
Paul Orndorff def. "Cowboy" Bob Orton via a Disqualification. {07:00}.

*Tournament First Round match*
Tito Santana def. Terry Funk via a Count {03:00}

*Tournament First Round match*
Randy Savage def. Ivan Putski. {02:30}.

*Tournament First Round match*
Ricky Steamboat def. The Magnificent Muraco. {04:00}.

*Tournament First Round match*
The Dynamite Kid def. Nikolai Volkoff {00:09}.

*Tournament First Round match*
Davey Boy Smith def. Moondog Spot. {03:00}.

*Tournament Quarter Finals*
The Junkyard Dog def. Adrian Adonis. {00:45}

*Tournament Quarter Finals*
Paul Orndorff and Tito Santana fought to a Double Count Out {03:00}.

*Tournament Quarter Finals*
Randy Savage def. Ricky Steamboat. {07:00}

*Tournament Quarter Finals*
The Dynamite Kid def. Davey Boy Smith. {06:00}.

*WWF Women's Championship*
The Spider Girl {The Fabulous Moolah} def. Wendi Richter {C}. {03:00}.

*Tournament Semi Final*
Randy Savage def. The Dynamite Kid. {05:00} 

*Tournament Finals*
The Junkyard Dog def. Randy Savage via a Count Out. {11:00}.

*Steel Cage match - WWF Championship*
Hulk Hogan {C} def. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper. {09:00}.



*The Big Event - "The Biggest Event Of All Time" *

*Singles match*
Haku and The Magnificent Muraco fought to a 20 minute time limit draw.

*Tag Team match*
The Killer Bees def. Jimmy Jack Funk and Hoss Funk.

*Singles match*
The Junkyard Dog def. Adrian Adonis via a Count Out.

*Six Man Tag Team match*
King Kong Bundy & Big John Studd & Bobby Heenan def. The Machines and Lou Albano via a Disqualification.

*Singles match*
Billy Jack Haynes def. Hercules Hernandez.

*Singles match*
Harley Race def. Pedro Morales.

*Tag Team match*
The Fabulous Rougeaus def. The Dream Team.

*Snake Pit match *
Ricky Steamboat def. Jake Roberts.

*WWF Championship match *
Hulk Hogan {C} def. Paul Orndorff via a Disqualification.


----------



## roipdh12

*Survivor Series 1987 - "Thanksgiving will not be the same" * 

*Survivor Series elimination match*
Team Savage {Randy Savage & Jake Roberts & Ken Patera & Brutus Beefcake & Ricky Steamboat} def. Team Honky Tonk {Honky Tonk Man & Harley Race & Hercules & Danny Davias & Ron Bass}.

Survivors:Savage & Roberts & Steamboat - last eliminating Honky Tonk Man


*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Sensational Sherri & Donna Charistanello & Dawn Marie & The Glamour Girls def. The Fabulous Moolah & Rockin Robin & Velvet Mclntyre & The Jumping Bomb Angels.

Survivor:Sensational Sherri last eliminating Moolah


*Survivor Series Twenty Man Tag Team Elimination match*
Strike Force & The Young Stallons & The Fabulous Rougeaus & The Killer Bees & The British Bulldogs def. The Hart Foundation & The Islanders & Demolition & THe Bolsheviks & The Dream Team.

Survivors: The British Bulldogs and The Killer Bees by last eliminating The Islanders


*Survivor Series tag team Elimination match*
Team Andre {Andre The Giant & One Man Gang & Rick Rude & King Kong Bundy & Butch Reed} def. Team Hogan {Hulk Hogan & Paul Orndorff & Don Muraco & Jim Duggan & Bam Bam Bigelow}.

Survivor: Andre The Giant last eliminatng Hogan




*Royal Rumble 1988 - "20 Man..Only one will win.." *

*Singles match*
Ricky Steamboat def. Rick Rude via a Disqualification.

*Two Out Of Three falls match for the WWF Women's Tag Team Championship*
The Jumping Bomb Angels def. The Glamour Girls {C}.

*Singles match*
The Ultimate Warrior def. Butch Reed.

*Two Out Of Three Falls match*
The Islanders def. The Young Stallons.

*20 Man Royal Rumble match*
Final 6: Jim Duggan & Bret Hart & Harley Race & One Man Gang & Junkyard Dog & Andre The Giant
Final 4: Jim Duggan & One Man Gang & Andre The Giant & Junkyard Dog.
Final 2: One Man Gang & Andre The Giant

Winner: Andre The Giant


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 1988 - "The Summer Extravaganza has arrived..." *

*Tag Team match*
The Fabulous Rougeaus and The British Bulldogs fought to a 20 Minute time limit Draw.

*Singles match*
Bad News Brown def. Ken Patera.


*Singles match*
Hercules def. The Junkyard Dog.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Ultimate Warrior def. The Honky Tonk Man {C}.

*Singles match*
Don Muraco def. Dino Bravo.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Demolition {C} def. The Hart Foundation.

*Singles match*
The Big Boss Man def. Koko B. Ware.

*Singles match*
Rick Rude def. Jake "The Snake" Roberts.

*Steel Cage match*
Hulk Hogan def. Ted Dibiase

*WWF Championship*
Randy Savage {C} def. Andre The Giant.




*Survivor Series 1988 - "When the Mega Powers and The Mega Bucks finally collide" *

*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Team Warrior{The Ultimate Warrior & Brutus Beefcake & The Blue Blazer & Ken Patera & Koko B. Ware} def. Team Honky Tonk {The Honky Tonk Man & Greg Valentine & Bad News Brown & Haku & The Red Rooster}.

Survivor: The Ultimate Warrior by last eliminating Greg Valentine


*Survivor Series 20 Man Tag Team Elimination match*
THe Powers Of Pain & The Rockers & The British Bulldogs & The Hart Founation & The Young Stallons def. Demolition & The Brain Busters & The Bolsheviks & The Fabulous Rougeaus & The Conquistadors. 

Survivors:The Powers Of Pain by last eliminating The Bolsheviks


*Survivor Series tag team elimination match*
Team Rude {Rick Rude & The Powers Of Pain & Mr. Perfect & Harley Race} def. Team Roberts {Jake Roberts & Jim Duggan & Tito Santana & Hercules & Hilbilly Jim}.

Survivors: Mr. Perfect and Rick Rude by last eliminating Jake Roberts


*Tag Team Elimination match *
The Mega Powers {Hulk Hogan and Randy Savage} def. The Mega Bucks {Ted Dibiase and Andre The Giant}.

Survivors: Hulk Hogan and Randy Savage by last eliminating Ted Dibiase


----------



## roipdh12

*Royal Rumble 1989 - "When Dreams Come True.." *

*Two Out Of Three Falls match*
The Hart Foundation and Jim Duggan def. The Fabulous Rougeaus and Dino Bravo.

*WWF Women's Championship*
Rockin' Robin {C} def. Judy Martin.

*Singles match*
Mr. Perfect def. Brutus Beefcake.

*WWF Championship match*
Randy Savage {C} def. King Haku.

*30 Man Royal Rumble match - where the winner will face the WWF Champion at Wrestle Mania V*

Final 6: Andre The Giant & Hulk Hogan & Big John Studd & Ted Dibiase & The Ultimate Warrior & Rick Martel.
Final 4:Hulk Hogan & Andre The Giant & Big John Studd & Ted Dibiase.
Final 2:Hulk Hogan & Big John Studd.

Winner: Hulk Hogan.



*Summer Slam 1989 - "Fell the heat" *

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Brain Busters {C} def. The Hart Foundation.

*Singles match*
Dusty Rhodes def, The Honky Tonk Man.

*Singles match*
Hercules def. Greg Valentine via a Disqualification.

*Six Man Tag Team match*
The Rockers and Tito Santana def. Rick Martel and The Fabulous Rougeaus.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Ultimate Warrior def. Rick Rude {C},

*Tag Team match*
Demolition def. The Twin Towers.

*Singles match*
Mr. Perfect def. Jimmy Snuka.

*Tag Team match*
Hulk Hogan and Brutus Beefcake def. Randy Savage and Zeus.


----------



## roipdh12

*UK Rampage 1989 - "London here we come.." *

*Singles match*
Koko B. Ware def. Boris Zukhov {09:00}.

*Singles match*
Bret Hart def. Dino Bravo {16:00}.

*Singles match*
King Jim Duggan def. The Honky Tonk Man {08:00}.

*Tag Team match*
The Rockers def. The Fabullus Rougeaus {22:00}.

*Singles match*
The Brooklyn Brawler def. Paul Roma {05:00}.

*WWF Championship match*
Hulk Hogan {C} def. Randy Savage {18:00}.



*Survivor Series 1989 - "Who will survive?" *

*Survivor Series tag team elimination match*
The Dream Team {Dusty Rhodes & Brutus Beefcake & Tito Santana & The Red Rooster} def. The Enforcers {The Big Boss Man & Bad News Brown & Rick Martel & Dino Bravo}.

Survivor: Dusty Rhodes and Brutus Beefcake by last eliminating The Big Boss Man


*Survivor Series tag team elimination match*
The King's Court {Randy Savage & Canadian Earthquake & The Honky Tonk Man & Greg Valentine} def. The 4x4s {Jim Duggan & The Hart Foundation & Ronnie Garvin}.

Survivor: Randy Savage & Canadian Earthquake last eliminating Bret Hart


*Survivor Series Tag team elimination match *
The Hulkamaniacs {Hulk Hogan & Jake Roberts & Demolition} def. The Million Dollar Team {Ted Dibiase & Zeus & The Powers Of Pain}.

Survivor: Hulk Hogan by last eliminating Zeus


*Survivor Series tag team elimination match*
The Rude Brood {Rick Rude & Mr. Perfect & The Fabulous Rougeaus} def. Roddy's Rowdies {Roddy Piper & Jimmy Snuka & The Bushwhackers}.

Survivor: Mr. Perfect by last eliminating Jimmy Snuka


*Survivor Series tag team elimination match*
The Ultimate Warriors {The Ultimate Warrior & The Rockers & Hercules} def. The Heenan Family {Andre The Giant & Haku & Bobby Heenan & Arn Anderson}.

Survivor: The Ultimate Warrior by last eliminating Bobby Heenan


----------



## roipdh12

*No Holds Barred - "The match/The Movie" *

*Singles match*
Dusty Rhodes def. The Big Boss Man.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Colossal Connection def. Demolition {C} via a Count Out.

*Singles match*
Mr. Perfect def. Rob Garvin.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Ultimate Warrior {C} def. Dino Bravo.

*Tag Team Steel Cage match*
Hulk Hogan and Brutus Beefcake def. Zeus and Randy Savage.



*Royal Rumble 1990 - "Every Man For Himself" *

*Tag Team match*
The Bushwhackers def. The Fabulous Rougeaus.

*Singles match*
Brutus Beefcake and The Genius fought to a Double Disqualification.

*Submission match*
Greg Valentine def. Ronnie Garvin.

*WWF Championship match*
Hulk Hogan {c} def. Bad News Brown. 

*Thirty Man Royal Rumble match to earn a WWF Championship match at Wrestle Mania VI*

Final 6: Dibiase & Mr. Perfect & Rude & Piper & Warrior & Roberts.
Final 4:Warrior & Roberts & Rude & Perfect.
Final 2:Warrior & Perfect.

Winner: WWF Intercontinental Champion The Ultimate Warrior.



*Summer Slam 1990 - "The Final chapter will be told.." *

*Tag Team match*
Power and Glory def. The Rockers.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jake The Snake Roberts {C} def. Texas Tornado

*Singles match*
Earthquake def. The Warlord.

*Two Out Of Three Falls match - WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Foundation def. The Rockers.

*Singles match*
Bad News Brown def. Tito Santana.

*Mixed Tag Team match*
Dusty Rhodes and Sapphire def. Randy Savage and Sensational Sherri.

*Singles match*
Hulk Hogan def. Mr. Perfect.

*Steel Cage match - WWF Championship*
The Ultimate Warrior {C} def. Rick Rude.


----------



## roipdh12

*Survivor Series 1990 - "Who is the Ultimate Survivor?" *

*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
The Warriors {The Ultimate Warrior & The Legion Of Doom & The Texas Tornado} def. The Perfect Team {Mr.Perfect & Demolition}.

Survivor: The Ultimate Warrior by last eliminating Mr. Perfect


*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
The Million Dollar Team {Ted Dibiase & The Undertaker & The Honky Tonk Man & Greg Valentine} def/ The Dream Team {Dusty Rhodes & Jimmy Snuka & The Hart Foundation}.

Survivor: Ted Dibiase & The Undertaker by last eliminating Dusty Rhodes


*Survivor Series tag team elimination match*
The VIsionaries {Rick Martel & The Warlord & Power and Glory} def. The Vipers {Jake Roberts & Koko B. Ware & The Rockers}.

Survivors:Rick Martel & The Warlord by last eliminating Jake Roberts


*Survivor Series tag team elimination match*
The Hulkamaniacs {Hulk Hogan & The Big Boss Man & Tugboat & Jim Duggan} def. The Natural Disasters {Earthquake & Haku & Dino Bravo & The Barbarian}.

*Survivors:Hulk Hogan and The Big Boss Man by last eliminating Haku*


*Survivor Series tag team elimination match*
The Mercenaries {Sgt. Slaughter & Boris Zhukov & The Orient Express} def. The Alliance {Nikolai Volkoff & Tito Santana & The Bushwhackers}.

Survivor: Sgt. Slaughter by last eliminating Tito Santana


*"Grand Finale Match of Survival" - Three on Five Survivor Series tag team elimination match featuring all the survivors from the previous matches*
Face Team {Hulk Hogan & The Ultimate Warrior & The Big Boss Man} def. Heel Team {Ted Dibiase & The Undertaker & Sgt. Slaughter & Rick Martel & The Warlord}.

Survivors:Hulk Hogan and The Ultimate Warrior by last eliminating Sgt. Slaughter



*Royal Rumble 1991 - "Friend vs Friend & Foe vs Foe - "It's Every Man for himself" *

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Rockers {C} def. The Orient Express.

*Singles match*
The Big Boss Man def, The Barbarian.

*Tag Team match*
Ted Dibiase and Virgil def. Dusty Rhodes and Dustin Rhodes. After the match Virgil turn on Dibiase like on real life.

*WWF Championship match*
The Ultimate Warrior {C} def. Sgt. Slaughter via a Disqualification.

*Thirty Man Royal Rumble match where the winner will get a WWF Championship match at WrestleMania VII*

Final 6: Undertaker & Savage & Hogan & Martel & Perfect & Davey Boy Smith.
Final 4:Savage & Hogan & Undertaker & Perfect.
Final 2:Hogan & Savage

Winner:Randy Savage


----------



## roipdh12

*UK Rampage 1991 - "Fight for your country" *

*Singles match*
Jim Neidhart def. The Warlord.

*Singles match*
Ted Dibiase def. Kerry Von Erich via a Count Out.

*Singles match*
Haku def. Greg Valentine.

*Tag Team match*
The Rockers def. The Orient Express.

*Singles match*
Jimmy Snuka def. The Barbarian.

*Singles match*
Earthquake def. Jake Roberts via a Disqualification.

*Tag Team match*
Hulk Hogan and The British Bulldog def. Sgt. Slaughter & General Adnan.



*Summer Slam 1991 - "If finally happens.."*

*Tag Team match*
Ricky Steamboat and Texas Tornado def. Power and Glory.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Bret Hart def. Mr. Perfect {C}.

*Tag Team match*
The Natural Disasters def. The Bushwhackers.

*Jail House match - where the loser will be sent in the New York prison for 24 hours*
The Big Boss Man def. The Mountie.

*Singles match*
The British Bulldog def. Sgt. Slaughter.

*Tag Team Street Fight - WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Legion Of Doom def. The Nasty Boyz {C},

*Million Dollar Championship*
Virgil def. Ted Dibiase {C}.

*Singles match*
Irwin R. Schyster def. Greg Valentine.

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Jake Roberts.

*WWF Championship match*
Hulk Hogan def. The Ultimate Warrior {C}.

- Randy Savage and Miss Elizabeth wedding.


----------



## roipdh12

*Battle War 1991 - "The battle comes to London"*

*Tag Team match*
The Nasty Boys def. The Rockers.

*Singles match*
Ric Flair def. Tito Santana.

*Singles match*
Earthquake def. The Big Boss Man.

*Singles match*
The Mountie def. Kerry Von Erich.

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Roddy Piper.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Legion Of Doom {C} def. Power and Glory.

*Singles match*
The British Bulldog def. The Barbarian.

*Twenty Man Battle Royal*
The British Bulldog won by last eliminating Ric Flair.



*Survivor Series 1991 - "The Gravest Challenge" *

*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Sgt. Slaughter & Jim Duggan & The Texas Tornado & Tito Santana def. Colonel Mustafa & The Berzerker & Skinner & Hercules.

Survivors:Sgt.Slaughter & Jim Duggan & Texas Tornado & Tito Santana by last eliminating The Berzerker


*Survivor Series tag team elimination match*
The Nasty Boyz & The Beverly Brothers def. The Rockers & The Bushwhackers.

Survivors:The Nasty Boyz and Blake Beverly by last eliminating Shawn Michaels


*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
The Legion Of Doom & The Big Boss Man def. The Natural Disasters & Irwin R. Schyster.

Survivors: The Legion Of Doom by last eliminating IRS


*Survivor Series tag team elimination match*
Team Flair {Ric Flair & Ted Dibiase & The Mountie & The Warlord} def. Team Piper {Roddy Piper & Bret Hart & Virgil & Davey Boy Smith}.

Survivor: Ric Flair - after every man who left in the match got DQ'd after brawling outside of the ring


*WWF Championship match*
The Undertaker def. Hulk Hogan {C}. The same ending as in real life.



*This Tuesday On Texas - "Revenge is the sweetest of them all" *

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Bret Hart {C} def. Skinner.

*Singles match*
Jake Roberts def. Randy Savage via a Disqualification.

*Tag Team match*
Ted Dibiase and The Repo man def. Virgil and El Matador.

*Singles match*
Davey Boy Smith def. The Warlord.

*Singles match*
Ric Flair def. Roddy Piper.

*WWF Championship match*
Hulk Hogan def. The Undertaker {C}. Same ending and consequences as in real life.



*Royal Rumble 1992 - "30 man - only 1 will leave champion" *

*Tag Team match*
The New Foundation def. The Orient Express.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Roddy Piper def. The Mountie {C}.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Natural Disasters def. The Legion Of Doom {C} via a Count Out.

*Thirty man royal Rumble match for the Vacant WWF Championship*

Final 6: Flair & Bret Hart & Hogan & Sid Justice & The Undertaker & Randy Savage.
Final 4:Flair & Hogan & Randy Savage & Bret Hart.
Final 2:Flair & Hogan.

Winner: Ric Flair. Hogan eliminating Savage only to have Flair eliminate him to win.


----------



## roipdh12

*UK Rampage 1992 - "Will this be the time?" *

*Singles match*
Tatanka def. Skinner

*Tag Team match*
The Legion Of Doom def. Colonel Mustafa and Dino Bravo.

*Singles match*
Jim Duggan def. The Repo man.

*Singles match*
Sid Justice def. The Undertaker via a Count Out.

*Singles match*
The Mountie def. Virgil

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Bret Hart {C} def. IRS.

*WWF Championship match*
Randy Savage {C} def. Shawn Michaels - this was a week after Hogan has dropped the title to Savage on TV and this was his first title defense.

*Singles match*
The British Bulldog def. Rick Martel.




*Summer slam 1992 - "The Summer Slam you thought You'd never See!"*

*Tag Team match*
The Legion Of Doom def. Ted Dibiase and IRS.

*Singles match*
Crush def. Repo man.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Natural Disasters {C} def. The Nasty Boyz.

*Singles match where neither man was to hit in the face *
Shawn Michaels and Rick Martel fought to a Double Count Out.

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Kamala via a Disqualification

*Singles match*
Tatanka def. The Berzerker.

*WWF Championship match*
Randy Savage {C} def. The Ultimate Warrior. Hogan dropped the title to Savage - 2 weeks after WrestleMania on a Television taping.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The British Bulldog def. Bret Hart {C}.


----------



## roipdh12

*Survivor Series 1992 - "Who are the true perfects?" *

*Nightstick On A Pole match *
The Big Boss Man def. Nailz.

*Singles match*
Tatanka def. Rick Martel.

*Survivor Series tag team Elimination match *
The Nasty Boyz & The Natural Disasters def. Money Inc. & The Beverly Brothers.

Survivors: Brian Knobs & Earthquake by last eliminating Irwin R. Schyster


*Singles match*
Yokozuna def. Virgil.

*Coffin Match*
The Undertaker def. Kamala.

*WWF Championship match*
Randy Savage {C} def. Ric Flair.

*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
The Perfection {Mr. Perfect & Bret Hart & High Energy} def. The Bad Boys {Razor Ramon & Shawn Michaels & The Headshrinkers}.

Survivor: Bret Hart by last eliminating Razor Ramon.



*Royal Rumble 1993 - "Who will rise at the occasion?" *

*Tag Team match*
The Steiner Brothers def. The Beverly Brothers.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels {C} def. Marty Jannety.

*Singles match*
Bam Bam Bigelow def. The Big Boss Man.

*WWF Championship match*
Hulk Hogan def. Randy Savage {C}.

*Thirty man Royal Rumble match to earn a WWF Championship match at Wrestle Mania IX*

Final 6: Ric Flair & Mr. Perfect & Razor Ramon & Bret Hart & The Undertaker & Yokozuna.
Final 4: Mr. Perfect & Ric Flair & Bret Hart & Yokozuna.
Final 2: Bret Hart & Yokozuna.

Winner: Bret Hart. Yoko eliminates both Perfect and Flair and then Bret eliminates him for the win.


----------



## JeriTest23

Elimination Chamber 2012:

WHC Elimination Chamber Match
Sheamus vs *Daniel Bryan(c)* vs Wade Barrett vs Cody Rhodes vs Big Show vs Mark Henry

United States Championship Match
*Jack Swagger* vs Zack Ryder(c)

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Epico and Primo(c)* vs Marella and McIntire

Single Match
*Brodus Clay* vs Tyler Reks

Singles Match
*Chris Jericho* vs Justin Gabriel

Divas Title Match
Tamina Snuka vs *Eve Torres* vs Brie Bella(c)

WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Kofi Kingston vs The Miz vs Kane vs John Cena vs Dolph Ziggler


WM28

Ziggler and McIntire defeat The Usos, Epico & Primo and Gabriel and Kingston to win the WWE Tag Team Tittles (8:11)
Kane defeat John Cena (10:22)
Cody Rhodes defeat Booker-T to retain the IC Title (5:31)
Sheamus defeat Daniel Bryan to win the WHC (9:59)
Eve Torres defeat Aksana to retain her title (1:15)
Randy Orton defeat Mark Henry (7:25)
The Undertaker defeat Triple H in a HIAC (29:50)
The Rock defeat The Miz (11:51)
Slater,Swagger and Otunga defeat Ryder,Marella and Big Show (2:09)
CM Punk defeat Chris Jericho to retain the title (21:35)


EXTREME RULES 2012:

Intercontinental Championship Falls Count Anywhere Match
Cody Rhodes(c) vs *Christian* vs Booker-T vs Ted DiBiase

Single Match
*Ryback* vs JTG

Tag Team Tornado Rules Match
Ryder and Marella vs *Swagger and The Miz*

WHC Last Man Standing Match
*Sheamus(c)* vs Daniel Bryan

Singles Match
Kofi Kingston vs *Justin Gabriel*

No Holds Barred Match
*John Cena* vs Kane

Tables Handicap Match
*Mark Henry* vs Orton and Show

WWE Championship Extreme Rules Match
Chris Jericho vs *CM Punk(c)*


----------



## roipdh12

*UK Rampage 1993 - "The time is now" *

*Singles match*
Fatu def. Brian Knobs

*Singles match*
Doink The Clown def. Kamala.

*Singles match*
Mr. Perfect def. Crush

*Singles match*
Typhoon def. The Brooklyn Brawler.

*Singles match*
Samu def. Damien Demento.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Bob Backlund def. Shawn Michaels {C} via a Count Out.

*Singles match*
Lex Luger def. Jim Duggan.



*King Of The Ring 1993 - "Who is the King?" *

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final match*
Razor Ramon def. Bam Bam Bigelow.

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final match*
Hulk Hogan def. Jim Duggan.

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final match*
Yokozuna def. Owen Hart.

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final match*
Tatanka and Lex Luger fought to a 15 minute time limit draw.

*Four Corners match - WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers {C} def. The Smoking Gunns & Money Inc. & The Headshrinkers. 

*King Of The Ring Semi Final match*
Hulk Hogan def. Razor Ramon.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels {C} def. Crush.

*WWF Championship match *
Bret Hart {C} def. Mr. Perfect.

*King Of The Ring Tournament Finals match where the winner will face the WWF Champion at Summer Slam *
Yokozuna def. Hulk Hogan.



*Summer Slam 1993 - "Fat Chance - somebody has to stop him!" *

*Singles match*
Razor Ramon def. "Million Dollar Man" Ted Dibiase.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers {C} def. The Heavenly Bodies.

*Singles match*
Owen Hart def. Ludvig Borga,

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Doink The Clown.

*Singles match*
Mr. Perfect def. Irwin R. Schyster.

*Singles match*
The 1-2-3 Kid def. Rick Martel.

*Six Man Tag Team match*
Tatanka & The Smoking Gunns def. Bam Bam Bigelow & The Headshrinkers.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels def. Marty Jannety {C}.

*Singles match*
Lex Luger def. Jerry "The King" Lawler.

*WWF Championship*
Bret Hart {C} def. Yokozuna via a Count Out.


----------



## roipdh12

[\B]Survivor Series 1993 - "[/B]

*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Team Razor {Razor Ramon & Marty Jannety & Randy Savage & The 1-2-3 Kid} def. \Team IRS {IRS & Diesel & Adam Bomb & Rick Martel}.

Survivors:Marty Jannety and Randy Savage by last eliminating Rick Martel


*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Headshrinkers def. The Steiner Brothers {C}

*Three on Three Survivor Series tag team Elimination match*
The Hart Family {Owen Hart & Bruce Hart & Keith Hart} def. Shawn Michaels and The Knights {Shawn Michaels & Blue Knight & Black Knight}.

Survivors:Owen Hart & Bruce Hart & Keith Hart by last eliminating Shawn Michaels 


*Survivor Series Tag Team Match*
The Four Doinks {The Bushwhackers & Man On A Mission} def. The Heavenly Bodies & Bam Bam Bigelow & Bastion Booger.

Survivors: Mabel & Mo & Luke & Butch by last eliminating Bam Bam Bigelow


*Survivor Series Three On Two Elimination match*
Lex Luger and The Undertaker def. Crush & Ludvig Borga & Quebecer Jacques.

Survivor: Lex Luger and The Undertaker by last eliminating Crush


*WWF Championship match*
Yokozuna def. Bret Hart {C} {W/The Hart Family}.The match ended with *Owen Hart* attacking Bret allwoing Yoko to win.



*Royal Rumble 1994 - "It's Every man for himself!" *

*Singles match*
Tatanka def. Bam Bam Bigelow.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Quebecers {C} def. Bret Hart and Owen Hart. Owen attacked Bret allowing the Quebecers to pin him.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship *
Razor Ramon {C} def. Irwin R. Schyster.

*Casket match - WWF Championship*
Yokozuna {C} def. The Undertaker.

*30 Man Royal Rumble match - with the winner going on to face the WWF Champion at Wrestle Mania X*

Final 6: Bret Hart & Marty Jannety & Owen Hart & Lex Luger & Shawn Michaels & Diesel.
Final 4: Bret Hart & Owen Hart & Lex Luger & Shawn Michaels.
Final 2: Lex Luger & Bret Hart.

Winner: Lex Luger. Owen hit Bret with a steel pipe without the referee seeing the move and allowed Luger to eliminate Bret. 

Note: In the lead to Wrestle Mania it was announced that Bret will also get a title shot at the event because of the way he lost.


----------



## JeriTest23

OVER THE LIMIT 2012:

Beat The Clock Challenge for last spot at the WHC later
*Alberto Del Rio* vs Kofi Kingston (10:21)

Beat The Clock Challenge
Christian vs Cody Rhodes TIME LIMIT

Beat The Clock Challenge
Justin Gabriel vs Wade Barrett TIME LIMIT

Beat The Clock Challenge
Big Show vs Mark Henry TIME LIMIT

Handicap Match
Ryback vs JTG and R-Truth

Beat The Clock Challenge
*Chris Jericho* vs David Otunga (5:15)

Divas Title Match
*Eve Torres(c)* vs Aksana

WHC 4-Way Match
Chris Jericho vs *Sheamus(c)* vs Daniel Bryan vs John Cena

WWE Championship Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Randy Orton



NO WAY OUT 2012:

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Christian(c)* vs Cody Rhodes

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Ziggler and McIntire(c)* vs Tyson Kidd and Sin Cara

Steel Cage Match
*John Cena* vs Big Show

Steel Cage WHC Match
*Sheamus(c)* vs Chris Jericho vs Mark Henry

Singles Match
*Brodus Clay* vs Heath Slater

WWE Championship Steel Cage Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## roipdh12

*King Of The Ring 1994 - "New King will be crowned..Will the King become champion?" *

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final match*
Razor Ramon def. Bam Bam Bigelow.

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final match*
Irwin R. Schyster def. The 1-2-3 Kid.

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final match*
Owen Hart def. Tatanka.

*King Of The Ring Quarter Final match*
Roddy Piper def. Jeff Jarrett.

*Singles match*
Lex Luger def. Yokozuna via a Disqualification.

*King Of The Ring Semi Final match*
Razor Ramon def. Irwin R. Schyster.

*King Of The Ring Semi Final match*
Owen Hart def. Roddy Piper.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Headshrinkers {C} def. Crush and Yokozuna.

*King Of The Ring Final match where the winner will face the WWF Champion at Summer Slam*
Owen Hart def. Razor Ramon

*Kiss My Foot match - WWF Championship match*
Bret Hart {C} def. Jerry "The King" Lawler. This is the same match they had at KOTR the next year only a year earlier with the title up for grabs.



*Summer Slam 1994 - "Rage in the Cage" *

*Singles match*
Lex Luger def. Jeff Jarrett.

*Tag Team match*
Irwin R. Schyster and Bam Bam Bigelow def. The Headshrinkers.

*WWF Women's Championship*
Alundra Blayze {C} def. Bull Nakano.

*Singles match*
Tatanka def. Mabel.

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon def. Diesel {C}.

*Singles match*
Paul Bearer's Undertaker def. Ted Dibiase's Undertaker.

*Steel Cage match - WWF Championship *
Owen Hart def. Bret Hart {C}


----------



## roipdh12

*Survivor Series 1994 - "The time has come.." *

*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
The Bad Guys {Razor Ramon & The 1-2-3 Kid & The British Bulldog & Fatu & Afa} def. The Teamsters {Shawn Michaels & Diesel & Bob Backlund & Jim Neidhart & Jeff Jarrett}.

Survivor:Razor Ramon after all the members of the other team were counted out where they tried to stop Diesel from attacking Michaels


*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
The Royal Family {Jerry Lawler & Sleazy & Queasy & Cheesy} def. Clown R' Us {Doink The Clown & Doink & Pink & Wink}.

Survivors:Jerry Lawler & Sleazy & Queasy & Cheesy by last eliminating Dink

*Submission match - WWF Championship*
Bret Hart def. Owen Hart {C}.

*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
The Million Dollar Team {King Kong BUndy & Yokozuna & Tatanka & Bam Bam Bigelow & Jimmy Del Ray}def. Guts and Glory {Lex Luger & Mabel & Adam Bomb & Billy Gunn & Bart Gunn}.

Survivor: Yokozuna by last eliminating Lex Luger.

After the match ended *The Undertaker* returned and attacked Yoko.




*Royal Rumble 1995 - "Thrity man..one winner!"*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Jarrett def. Razor Ramon {C}.

*Casket match*
The Undertaker def. King Kong Bundy.

*Vacant WWF Tag Team Championship match*
Bob Holly and THe 1-2-3 KId def. Tatanka and Bam Bam Bigelow.

*WWF Championship match*
Diesel def. Bret Hart {C}.

*Thirty man Royal Rumble match where the winner will face the WWF Champion at Wrestle Mania XI*
Final 6: The British Bulldog & Owen Hart & Lex Luger & Shawn Michaels & Bob Backlund & Crush.
Final 4: The British Bulldog & Owen Hart & Shawn Michaels & Bob Backlund.
Final 2: The British Bulldog & Shawn Michaels.

Winner: Shawn Michaels. In the same way it was done in reality.


----------



## JeriTest23

Reeboking some PPVs without chronological order...

KOTR 2002

KOTR Semifinals Match
*Test* vs RVD

KOTR Semifinals Match
*Brock Lesnar *vs Edge

World Tag Team Championship Match
Angle and Holly vs *Hardy Boys(c)*

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Mr.Perfect* vs Christian(c)

Singles Match
*Steve Austin* vs Booker-T

Singles Match
*D-Von Dudley *vs Tazz

KOTR Finale Match
Test vs *Brock Lesnar*

WWE Undisputed Championship Match
Chris Jericho(c) vs Triple H vs *Undertaker* vs Hulk Hogan


NO MERCY 2002

World Tag Team Championship Match
*Jeritian* vs Hardy Boys(c)

Singles Match
*Test* vs RVD

Submission Match
*William Regal* vs Tazz

No Holds Barred Match
*Kane* vs Hurricane

Intercontinental Championship Match
Booker-T vs *Goldust(c)*

WHC Street Fight Match
*Triple H(c)* vs Bubba Ray Dudley


No Way Out 2003

Singles Match
Jeff Hardy vs *RVD*

6 Man Tag Team Match
*3MW* vs Goldust,Booker-T and Spike Dudley

Singles Match
*Kane* vs Chris Nowinski

Singles Match
*Test* vs Chris Jericho

Womens Match
Trish Stratus vs *Victoria*

Falls Count Anywhere World Tag Team Championship Match
*Dudley Boys* vs Christian and Storm(c)

World Heavyweight Championship Match
*Triple H(c)* vs William Regal


WM19

Christian defeat Test, Goldust, Booker-T, RVD and Kane to win the vacant IC Title (15:43)
Trish Stratus defeat Jazz to win the Women's Championship (5:22)
Rey Mysterio defeat Tajiri and Matt Hardy to win the Cruserweight Title (6:10)
Team Angle defeat Los Guerreros and Benoit&Rhino to retain the tag titles (8:47)
Hulk Hogan defeat Mr.McMahon in a Street Fight match (20:47)
Shawn Michaels defeat Chris Jericho (22:34)
Triple H defeat The Rock to retain the title (19:59)
Undertaker defeat SCSA (25:50)
Brock Lesnar defeat Kurt Angle (23:01)


----------



## JeriTest23

BAD BLOOD 2004:

Singles Match
*Steven Richards* vs Lance Storm

World Tag Team Championship Match
*La Resistance(c)* vs Rhino and Shelton Benjamin

Singles Match
Kane vs *Ric Flair*

Intercontinental Championship Match
Chris Jericho vs *Randy Orton(c)*

You're Fired Match
Test vs *Shawn Michaels*

WHC Match
Triple H vs *Chris Benoit(c)*



Survivor Series 2004

12 Man Tag Team Survivor Series Match
Team Angle (Angle,Basham Brothers, Jindrack, Carlito and Reigns)
vs
*Team Show (Show,RVD,Booker-T,Guerrero,Cena and Mysterio)* Sole Survivors: Eddie and Cena

Cruiserweight Championship Gauntlet Match
Spike Dudley(c) vs Jamie Noble vs Akio vs Chavo Guerrero vs *Paul London*

Women's Championship
*Lita* vs Torrie Wilson(c)

10 Man Tag Team Survivor Series Match
*Team Christian (Christian,La Resistance,Flair and Snitski)* Sole Survivor: Christian
vs
Team Benjamin (Benjamin,Rhino,Tajiri,Eugene and Maven)

WWE Championship Match
Undertaker vs *JBL(c)*

World Heavyweight Champuonship Elimination Chamber Match
Triple H(c) vs Chris Jericho vs Edge vs Batista vs Randy Orton vs *Chris Benoit*



ROYAL RUMBLE 2005

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Shelton Benjamin(c)* vs Maven

WHC Match
*Triple H(c)* vs Edge

Divas Match
Lita vs *Victoria*

WWE Championship No Holds Barred Match
*JBL(c)* vs Kurt Angle

30 Man RR Match
*Eddie Guerrero and Batista*


NO WAY OUT 2005

United States Championship Match
*Carlito* vs John Cena(c)

Single Match
*Undertaker* vs Luther Reigns

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Mysterio and RVD(c)* vs Basham Brothers

Singles Match
Booker-T vs *Rene Dupree*

#1 contender Match
Batista vs Eddie Guerrero NO CONTEST (16:30)

WWE Championship Last Man Standing Match
Kurt Angle vs *JBL(c)*


WM21

Billy Kidman defeat Paul London and Rey Mysterio to win the Cruserweight Title (9:20)
Booker-T won a 21 Man Battle Royal (11:41)
Edge defeat Jericho,Benjamin,Christian,Kane and Benoit to win the first ever MITB Ladder Match and the briefcase (17:21)
Eugene defeat Muhamad Hassan (3:38)
Carlito defeat Big Show by countout (4:24)
Undertaker defeat John Cena (13:15)
Rhino and Tajiri defeat Maven and Snitski to retain the gold (5:55)
Kurt Angle defeat HBK (26:59)
Randy Orton defeat Triple H to win the WHC (20:45)
Batita defeat JBL and Eddie Guerrero to win the title (25:02)


----------



## Raptor22

I would have had the Streak stay intact at WM30.


----------



## roipdh12

*In Your House 1*

*Singles match*
Bret Hart def.Hakushi 

*Handicap Elimination match - WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon def. Jeff Jarrett {C} and The Roadie.

*King Of The Ring Qualification match*
Mabel def. Adam Bomb.

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Smoking Gunns {C} def. Tatanka and Bam Bam Bigelow.

*Singles match*
Jerry "The King" Lawler def. The Undertaker.

*King Of The Ring Qualification match*
The British Bulldog and Owen Hart fought to a Time Limit Draw

*WWF Championship match*
Diesel {C} def. Sycho Sid via a Disqualification.


----------



## roipdh12

*King of the ring 1995 - "who will be king?" *

*KOTR quarter final match*
Shawn michaels def. Jerry Lawler

*KOTR quarter final match*
Yokozuna def. Owen Hart

*KOTR quarter final match*
The Undertaker and Mabel fought to a Double Disqualification.

*KOTR quarter final match*
Bret Hart def. Irwin R.Schyster.

*Singles match*
Savio Vega def. The Roadie.

*KOTR semi finals match*
Yokozuna def. Shawn Michaels via a Count Out.

*Tag Team match*
Diesel and Bam Bam Bigelow def. Sycho Sid and Tatanka.

*KOTR finals match where the winner will face the WWF champion at Summer Slam*
Bret Hart def. Yokozuna.


----------



## roipdh12

*King of the ring 1995 - "who will be king?" *

*KOTR quarter final match*
Shawn michaels def. Jerry Lawler

*KOTR quarter final match*
Yokozuna def. Bob Holly.

*KOTR quarter final match*
Bret Hart and Irwin R.Schyster fought to a Double Disqualification.

*KOTR quarter final match*
Bret Hart def. Irwin R.Schyster.

*Singles match*
Savio Vega def. The Roadie.

*KOTR semi finals match*
Yokozuna def. Shawn Michaels via a Count Out.

*Tag Team match*
Diesel and Bam Bam Bigelow def. Sycho Sid and Tatanka.

*KOTR finals match where the winner will face the WWF champion at Summer Slam*
The Undertaker def. Yokozuna.


----------



## roipdh12

*In Your House - "The Lumberjacks"*

*Singles Match*
The Roadie def. The 1-2-3 Kid.


*Tag Team match*
Razor Ramon and Savio Vega def. Men OnA Mission. After the match *Mabel* betrayled on Mo - causing the break of MOAM.

*Singles match*
Bam Bam Bigelow def. Yokozuna

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels def. Jeff Jarrett (c)

*WWF Tag Team Championship *
The Smokin Gunns (c) def. The British Bulldog and Lex Luger.

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Owen Hart.

*Lumberjack match - WWF Championship*
Diesel (c) def. Sycho Sid.



*Summer Slam 1995 - "Face the Heat"*

* Loser Leaves Town match*
The British Bulldog def. Lex Luger

*Singles match*
Owen Hart def. Savio Vega.

*Singles Match*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Bob Holly.

*Tag Team match*
The Smokin Gunns def. The Blue Brothers.

*Singles match*
Hakushi def. The 1-2-3 Kid

*Singles match*
Mabel def. Mo.

*WWF Womens Championship*
Bertha Faye def. Alaundra Blayze (c).

*Singles match*
Barry Horowitz def. Skip.

*Singles match* 
Bret Hart def. Kama.

*Ladder match - WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Razor Ramon.

*WWF Championship*
The Undertaker def. Diesel (c).


----------



## JeriTest23

BACKLASH 2005

Shelton Benjamin defeat Christian and Chris Jericho to retain the gold (16:11)
Maven defeat Eugene (4:55)
Kane defeat Snitski in a Last Man Standing (10:44)
Chris Masters defeat Viscera by countout (6:00)
Edge defeat Rhyno (9:25)
Triple H defeat Chris Benoit in a Steel Cage Match to retain the title (30:56)

JUDGMENT DAY 2005
Matt Morgan defeat Big Show (5:55)
Carlito defeat Rey Mysterio to retain the US Title (14:08)
Scotty 2 Hotty and Funaki defeat Nunzio and Spike Dudley (9:33)
Chavo Guerrero defeat Booker-T (7:27)
Paul London defeat Akio to retain the gold (9:00)
Eddie Guerrero defeat Undertaker and John Cena (20:46)
Batista defeat Kurt Angle to retain the title (18:15)


VENGEANCE 2005

Christian and Tyson Tomko defeat Shelton Benjamin and Tajiri (8:48)
Edge defeat Kane in a Sretcher Match (13:26)
Chris Jericho defeat John Cena (19:44)
Ric Flair defeat Eugene (6:59)
Snitski defeat Big Show by countout (9:30)
Trish Stratus defeat Lita (6:22)
Chris Benoit defeat Randy Orton (16:50)
Shawn Michaels defeat Kurt Angle in a 30 Minutes Iron Match, 4 falls to 3 (30:00)
Triple H defeat Rhino to retain the WHC (15:47)


GREAT AMERICAN BASH 2005

Rey Mysterio defeat Hardcore Holly (8:11)
Booker-T defeat Carlito to win the US Title (9:59)
Torrie Wilson defeat Lita (5:56)
Christian defeat Funaki (2:00)
Christian defeat Paul London (5:11)
Eddie Guerrero defeat Christian (7:57)
Muhamad Hassan defeat Undertaker (14:51)
Batista defeat Randy Orton to reatin the title (23:50)


SUMMERSLAM 2005

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
Rey Mysterio and Paul London(c) vs *Chavo Guerrero and Billy Kidman*

Submission Match
*Chris Masters* vs William Regal

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Carlito* vs Shelton Benjamin(c)

Women's Title Match
*Trish Stratus* vs Christy Hemme(c)

No Holds Barred Match
*Edge* vs Matt Hardy

Singles Match
*Randy Orton* vs Undertaker

Singles Match
*Hulk Hogan* vs Kurt Angle

World Tag Team Championship Match
Flair and Triple H(c) vs *Michaels and Benoit*

WHC Match
*Eddie Guerrero* vs Batista(c)

WWE Championship Match
*John Cena(c)* vs Christian vs Chris Jericho
-Cena won the title in Raw 4/7


----------



## JeriTest23

SURVIVOR SERIES 2005

10 Man Tag Team Survivor Series Match
*Team Raw (Chris Masters,Snitski,Maven,Eugene and Viscera)* Sole Survivor: Masters
vs
Team SD (Hardcore Holly,Mexicools and Paul London)

Women's Title Match
Trish Stratus(c) vs *Melina*

Last Man Standing Match
*Triple H* vs Ric Flair

10 Man Survivor Series Tag Team Match
Team RAW (Shawn Michaels,Carlito,Benjamin,Kane and Edge)
vs 
*Team SD (Rey Mysterio,Bobby Lashley,Matt Hardy and Nitro&Mercury)* Sole Survivor: Lashley

WWE Championship First Blood Match
*John Cena(c)* vs Kurt Angle
-After the match, Edge cash in the MITB contract and winning the title

WHC Elimination Chamber Match
Chris Benoit vs Mr. Kennedy vs Booker-T vs *Batista* vs JBL vs Randy Orton



ARMAGEDDON 2005

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
Mysterio and Benoit vs *MNM(c)*

United States Championship Match
*Booker-T(c)* vs Hardcore Holly

Singles Match
Matt Hardy vs *Psicosis*

Crusierweight Championship Match
Nunzio vs *Paul London(c)*

HIAC Match
Undertaker vs *Randy Orton*

WHC Match
JBL vs *Batista(c)*


ROYAL RUMBLE 2006

Singles Match
*Mark Henry* vs Rey Mysterio

World Tag Team Championship Match
*Kane and Snitski(c)* vs Benjamin and Viscera

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*MNM(c)* vs Benoit and Booker

WHC Match
Batista(c) vs *JBL*

WWE Championship TLC Match
*Edge(c)* vs Ric Flair

30 Man RR Match
*Kurt Angle*


----------



## roipdh12

*In your house 3 - "champin vs champion"*

Singles match
Savio Vega def. Waylon Mercy

Singles match
Mabel def. Yokozuna.

Singles match
Bam Bam Bigelow def. Sycho Sid via a Count Out.

Singles match
Dean Douglas def. Razor Ramon

Singles match
Diesel def. The Brtish Bulldog via a Disqualification.

Singles match
Henry Godwinn def. Fatu.

Singles match
Bret Hart def. Jean Pierre Lafitte.

Champion vs Champion match
WWF Champion The Undertaker def. WWF Intercontinental Champion Shawn Michaels.



* In Your House 4 - "Great White North"*

Singles match
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Fatu.

Singles match
Bam Bam Bigelow def. Sycho Sid.

WWF Tag Team Championship
The Smokin Gunns (c) def. Razor Ramon and the 1-2-3 Kid.

Singles match
Henry Godwinn def. Savio Vega.

Singles match
Yokozuna def. Owen Hart by a Disqualification.

Singles match
Goldust def. Marty Jannetty.

Singles match
Bret Hart def. Mabel.

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Dean Douglas def. Shawn Michaels (c) by a forefit.

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Razor Ramon def. Dean Douglas (c)

No Disqualification match
Diesel def. The British Bulldog.

Note:Taker got injured at the tine therefore he did not defend his title.


----------



## JeriTest23

NO WAY OUT 2006:

Cruserweight Championship Match
Super Crazy vs Paul London(c) vs *Gregory Helms*

Singles Match
*Boogeyman* vs Booker-T

Women's Match
*Melina* vs Jillian Hall

Singles Match
*Finlay* vs Rey Mysterio

Singles Match
*Bobby Lashley* vs Joey Mercury

WHC Match
Mark Henry vs Undertaker vs *JBL(c)*



WM22

Dark Match: MNM defeat Boogeyman,Lashley and Jillian Hall (4:10)
Chris Benoit defeat Booker-T to won the US Title (6:23)
RVD defeat Finlay,Hardy,Benjamin,Carlito and Masters to win the MITB contract (9:05)
Mickie James defeat Trish Stratus to won the title (6:11)
Gregory Helms defeat Paul London to retain the gold (3:17)
Randy Orton defeat Rey Mysterio (10:38)
Mark Henry won a 22 Man Battle Royal (8:45)
Triple H defeat Shawn Michaels in a I Quit (30:57)
John Cena defeat Shane MacMahon in a No Holds Barred Match (16:21)
Undertaker defeat Kurt Angle in a Submission Match to retain the WHC(28:12)
-Taker won the gold on SD 17/3
Edge defeat Mick Foley and Ric Flair in a Hardcore Match to retain the WWE Title (20:21)


BACKLASH 2006:

Singles Match
*RVD* vs Chavo Guerrero

Handicap Tag Team Match
Goldust and Benjamin vs *Spirit Squad*

Singles Match
*Viscera *vs Big Show

Intercontinental Championship Match
Carlito(c) vs *Chris Masters*

Hardcore Match
*Mick Foley* vs Shane MacMahon

Singles Match
*Triple H* vs John Cena

WWE Championship Match
*Edge(c)* vs Ric Flair



Judgment Day 2006

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*MNM(c)* vs Hardy and Mysterio

Singles Match
Charlie Haas vs *Bobby Lashley*

Singles Match
*Finlay* vs Boogeyman

US Title Match
*JBL* vs Chris Benoit(c)

8 Man Tag Team Match
*Chavo,Helms,Booker-T and Henry* vs Londrick,Holly and Angle

WHC Match
The Great Khali vs *Undertaker(c)* by DQ


----------



## JeriTest23

ONE NIGHT STAND 2006

Singles Match
*Shawn Michaels* vs Chris Masters

Hardcore Match
*Mick Foley* vs Tommy Dreamer

Hardcore Match
*John Cena* vs Sabu

Hardcore Match
*Sandman* vs Big Show

Tag Team Tables Match
Lashley and Angle vs *JBL and Finlay*

WHC No Holds Barred Match
*Undertaker(c)* vs Mark Henry

WWE Championship Falls Count Anywhere Match
*RVD* vs Edge(c)
-RVD cashes in the contract to a big match at this PPV, like in the real case



VENGEANCE 2006:

Intercontinental Championship Match
Shelton Benjamin vs *Chris Masters(c)*

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
Kane and Snitski(c) vs *Flair and Foley*

Singles Match
Randy Orton vs *Carlito*

Singles Match
*Johnny Nitro* vs John Cena

Falls Count Anywhere Match
Triple H vs *Kurt Angle*

WWE Championship Match
Edge vs *RVD(c)*


GREAT AMERICAN BASH 2006

Tag Team Match
Mysterio and Guerrero vs *Kennedy and JBL*

Singles Match
*Batista* vs Mark Henry

Singles Match
*Hardcore Holly* vs Matt Hardy

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Londrick(c)* vs Mexicools

United States Championship Submission Match
*Finlay* vs William Regal(c)

WHC Steel Cage Match
*Undertaker(c)* vs The Great Khali


SUMMERSLAM 2006

Intercontinental Championship Match
Chris Masters(c) vs Carlito vs Shelton Benjamin vs *Johnny Nitro*

United States Championship Match
William Regal vs *Finlay(c)* vs Hardcore Holly vs Matt Hardy

Singles Match
Booker-T vs *King Lashley*

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Londrick(c)* vs Punk and Dreamer

Singles Match
*Chavo Guerrero* vs Rey Mysterio

I Quit Match
Mick Foley vs *Ric Flair*

ECW Championship Match
*Big Show(c)* vs Tommy Dreamer

No DQ Match
Batista vs *Mr.Kennedy*

Tag Team Street Fight Match
*DX* vs MacMahons

WHC Loser Leaves Town Match
*Undertaker(c)* vs JBL

WWE Championship Match
*Edge* vs RVD(c) vs John Cena


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Rebellion 2001*

*WWF Championship*
*The Rock(c)* vs. Booker T

*WWF Women's Championship with Stacy Keibler as Special Guest Referee*
*Lita(c) (with Trish Stratus)* vs. Molly Holly (with Torrie Wilson)

_*On the October 29, 2001 episode of Raw, Jericho defeated Angle for the championship when Regal cost Angle the championship, joining WCW in the process*_

*WCW Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Kurt Angle

*Match for the vacant European Championship*
Christian vs. *William Regal*

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WCW Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz(c)* vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. The APA

*Steel Cage Match*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin* vs. Diamond Dallas Page (with Big Show)

*The Hurricane* vs. Scotty 2 Hotty

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
*Edge(c)* vs. Lance Storm​


----------



## JeriTest23

UNFORGIVEN 2006:

World Tag Team Championship Match:
Flair and Foley(c) vs *Cade and Murdock*

Singles Match
*Randy Orton* vs Shelton Benjamin

Singles Match
*Chris Masters* vs Carlito

Intercontinental Championship Match
Kane vs *Johnny Nitro(c)*

HIAC Tag Team Match
*DX* vs MacMahons

Singles Match
*Umaga* vs Eugene 

Singles Match
*John Cena *vs Snitski

WWE Championship Ladder Match
RVD vs *Edge(c)*


NO MERCY 2006

Tag Team Match
*Rey Mysterio and King Lashley* vs Chavo Guerrero and Booker-T

Singles Match
William Regal vs *Chris Benoit*

Singles Match
*Batista* vs Finlay

Women's Match
Melina vs *Ashley Massaro*

Singles Match
*MVP* vs Brian Kendrick

WHC Casket Match
*Undertaker(c)* vs Mr.Kennedy



CYBER SUNDAY 2006:

United States Championship Match
Finlay(c) vs *Chris Benoit*

Falls Count Anywhere Match
*Jeff Hardy* vs Carlito

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Londrick(c)* vs MNM

Stretcher Match
*Umaga* vs Shawn Michaels

Women's Title Match
Michelle McCool vs *Lita(c)*

ECW Championship 5-Way Extreme Rules Match
Test vs CM Punk vs Sabu vs Tommy Dreamer vs *Big Show(c)*

6 Man Tag Team Match
*Batista,Cena and Mysterio* vs Henry,Orton and Chavo

WHC Last Man Standing Match
*Undertaker(c)* vs Mr.Kennedy

WWE Championship Match
*Edge(c)* vs Triple H


SURVIVOR SERIES 2006:

10 Man Tag Team Survivor Series Match
Team MacMahon (Carlito,Finlay,Booker-T,Henry and Nitro)
vs
*Team DX (DX,Hardy Boys and Mysterio)* Sole Survivors: Entire Team

World Tag Team Championship Match
*Cade and Murdock(c)* vs Masters and Benjamin

Women's Title Match
*Lita(c)* vs Melina

WHC Match
*Undertaker(c)* vs Chris Benoit

ECW Championship Extreme Eliminaion Chamber Match
*Test* vs Big Show(c) vs Tommy Dreamer vs CM Punk vs RVD vs Hardcore Holly

10 Man Tag Team Survivor Series Match
Team Cena (Cena,Lashley,Kane,Flair and Batista)
vs
*Team Edge (Edge,Orton,Umaga,MVP and Kennedy)* Sole Survivors: Edge and Kennedy


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Survivor Series 2001*

_*Ric Flair returned to a WWF ring for the first time since January 1993 at the end of the match, attacking Rock with the WCW Championship to cost Team WWF the match*_

*Winner-Take-All Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination Match for Sole Ownership of the WWF*
Team WWF (WWF Champion The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Kurt Angle, The Undertaker, Kane) (with Vince McMahon) vs. *Team WCW (WCW Champion Chris Jericho*, WWF Hardcore Champion Rob Van Dam, Big Show, WCW United States Heavyweight Champion Booker T, Diamond Dallas Page) (with Shane McMahon)*

*Over the Top Rope Battle Royal for the WWF Women's Championship*
Lita(c) vs. Trish Stratus vs. *Jazz* vs. Stacy Keibler vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Molly Holly vs. Ivory vs. Jacqueline

*Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination Match*
*Team 3D (WWF Tag Team Champions The Dudley Boyz*, The APA, Mike Awesome)* vs. Team Extreme (Raven, Lance Storm, Tazz, Tommy Dreamer, Justin Credible) (with Steven Richards)

*Cruiserweight Open for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Tajiri(c) vs. The Hurricane vs. *Billy Kidman* vs. Spike Dudley vs. Jerry Lynn vs. X-Pac vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Crash Holly vs. Scotty 2 Hotty vs. Funaki

*Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination Match; The winning team's captain will be the official WWF Commissioner *
Team Foley (WWF Intercontinental Champion Edge, Christian & The Hardy Boyz) (with Mick Foley) vs. *Team Regal (WWF European Champion William Regal*, WCW Tag Team Champions The Natural Born Thrillers & Test)*


** = Sole Survivor*​


----------



## roipdh12

*Survivor Series 1995 - "Battle it Out!"*

Survivor Series tag team elimination match

The Bodydonnas (Skip & the 1-2-3 kid & Rad Radford & Tom Prichard) def. The Underdogs (Hakushi & Marty Jannetty & Bob Holly & Barry Horowitz.
Survivor: The 1-2-3 Kid by last eliminating Jannetty.

WWF Tag Team Championship
The Smokin Gunns (c) def. Public Enemy.

Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match

Bertha Faye & Aja Kong & Tomoko Watanabe & Lioness Asuka def. Alundra Blayze & Kyoko Inoue & Sake Hasegawa & Chaparita Asari.
Survivor: Aja Kong by last elliminating Blayze.

WWF Intercontinental Championship.
Goldust and Razor Ramon (c) fought to a Double Count Out.

Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match

Team Diesel (Diesel & Savio Vega & Henry O.Godwinn & Yokozuna) def. Team Bulldog (The British Bulldog & Owen Hart & Jerry Lawler & Dean Douglas).
Survivor: Diesel by last eliminating Bulldog.

Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match

Team Michaels (Shawn Michales & Bam Bam Bigelow & Mo & Ahmed Johnson) def. Team Mabel (Mabel & Sycho Sid & Hunter Hearst Helmsley & Fatu)
Survivors: Shawn Michaels & Ahmed Johnson & Bam Bam Bigelow by last eliminating Hunter Hearst Helmsley.

WWF Championship
Bret Hart def. The Undertaker (c). The ref was down and Taker was attacked by Diesel allowing Bret to cover and win the title.


----------



## roipdh12

*In Your House 5 - "Seasons Beatings" *

Singles match
Ahmed Johnson def. Buddy Landel.

Singles match
Marty Janetty def. The 1-2-3 kid.

Six man tag team match
The smokin Gunns and Yokozuna def. The Boddydonas and Mabel.

Arkannas Hon Peg match with Hilbilly Jim as the special guest referee.
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Henry O.Godwinn.

Singles match
Savio Vega def.Bob Backlund

Tag team match
Owen Hart and The British Bulldog def. Hakushi and Fatu.

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Razor Ramon (c) def. Sycho Sid.

Singles match
Goldust def. Duje Derose.

WWF Championship match with The Undertaker as the special giest referee.
Bret Hart (c) def. Diesel. Match ended with Taker attacking Diesel witj a steel chair not calling for a DQ and allowed Bret to pin him for the win.


----------



## JeriTest23

ARMAGEDDON 2006:

WWE Tag Team Championship Ladder Match
*Londrick(c)* vs Hardy Boys vs MNM vs Guerrero and Helms

Singles Match
Finlay vs *MVP*

Singles Match
*Mr.Kennedy* vs King Lashley

Singles Match
*Batista* vs Booker-T

WHC 30 Minutes Iron Match
*Chris Benoit(c)* vs William Regal
-Benoit won the title in SD 17/11 after Taker is out for a weeks thanks for Henry



ROYAL RUMBLE 2007:

Intercontinental Championship Steel Cage Match
Johnny Nitro(c) vs *Jeff Hardy*

WHC Match
Chris Benoit(c) vs *Mr.Kennedy*

Women's Title Match
*Mickie James* vs Melina(c)

ECW Championship No DQ Match
*Test(c)* vs Bobby Lashley

WWE Championship Match
Edge(c) vs *John Cena*

30 Man RR Match
*Undertaker*



NO WAY OUT 2007:

6 Man Tag Team Match
*Hardy Boys and King Lashley* vs Nitro,Mercury and Booker-T

Singles Match
*MVP* vs William Regal

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Londrick(c)* vs Guerrero and Helms

United States Championship Match
*Finlay(c)* vs Kane

Tag Team Match
Undertaker and Batista vs *Rated-RKO*

WHC Hardcore Match
Chris Benoit vs *Mr.Kennedy(c)*


----------



## roipdh12

*Royal Rumble 1996 - "You've Been Warned!"*

Singles match - Winner gets #30 loser gets #1 in the Royal Rumble match.
Savio Vega def. Hunter Hearst Helmsley via a Disqualification.

WWF Tag Team Championship
The Bodydonnas def. The Smokin Gunns (c)

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Goldust def. Razor Ramon (c)

WWF Championship
Bret Hart (c) def. The Undertaker via a Count Out. Match ended with Diesel coming out and distracring Taker when he attacked Paul Bearer.After the match Diesel attacked Taker and took Bearer hostage.

Thirty man Royal Rumble match where the winner will get a WWF Championship match ay Wrestle Mania 12.

Final 6: Hunter Hearst Helmsley & Shawn Michaels & Savio Vega & Diesel & Vader & The British Bulldog.
Final 4: Hunter Hearst Helmsley & The British Bulldog & Shawn Michaels & Vader.
Final 2: Shawn Michales & Huntet Hearst Helmsley

Winner: Shawn Michales.


----------



## the modern myth

*WRESTLEMANIA XIX*

*Cruiserweight Championship Match*
Chavo Guerrero (Champion) vs Rey Mysterio 

*Y2J Challenges The Streak*
The Undertaker vs Chris Jericho

*Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
Team Angle (Champions) vs Jeff + Matt Hardy

*World Heavyweight Championship Match*
Triple H (Champion) vs Eddie Guerrero

*Triple Threat WWE Championship Match*
Kurt Angle (Champion) vs Brock Lesnar vs Chris Benoit

*Icon vs Icon Match*
Shawn Michaels vs The Rock

*Icon vs Icon Match*
'Stone Cold' Steve Austin vs Hulk Hogan


----------



## roipdh12

*In Your House 6 - "Rage in the Cage"*

Singles match
Razor Ramon def. The 1-2-3 Kid.

Tag Team.match
Hunter Hearst Helmsley and Steve Austin def. Jake Roberts and Savio Vega.

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Goldust (c) def. Ahmed Johnson via a Count Out.

Singles match
Vader def. Duke Derose.

WWF Tag Team Championship
The Godwinns and The Bodydonnas (c) fought to a No Contest.

Singles match
Yokozuna def. Tatanka.

Four Corners Elimination match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the WWF Championship at WM.
Shawn Michaels def. The British Bulldog & The Undertaker & Owen Hart.

WWF Championship - Steel Cage match
Bret Hart (c) def. Diesel. In the match Taker came back tl the ring to take Bearer who was also inside the cage only to be attacked by both Hart and Diesel. Then HBK xame out to even the odds and to allow Taker take Bearer out. Then Hart pinned Diesel who was distractef with a roll up.


----------



## JeriTest23

WM23

Umaga won a 23 Man Battle Royal (9:50)
King Lashley defeat Kane to win the US Title (4:26)
Londrick defeat WGTT to retain the tag titles(10:31)
Edge defeat Orton,MVP,Benoit,Finlay,Hardy Boys and CM Punk to win the MITB contract(18:55)
Chavo Guerrero defeat Gregory Helms to win the Cruserweight Title (7:57)
Ric Flair defeat Carlito (10:13)
Batista defeat Mark Henry in a No Holds Barred Match (12:53)
Mickie James defeat Melina to retain the title (7:05)
Test defeat RVD,Dreamer and Burke in a 4-Way Lethal Weapon Match to retain the title (15:35)
Undertaker defeat Mr.Kennedy to win the WHC (22:33)
John Cena defeat HBK to retain the title (28:29)



Backlash 2007:

ECW Championship Match
*Umaga(c)* vs CM Punk
-Umaga won the title in ECW of 10/4 after Test is fired by WWE in the night after WM

Tables Match
*King Lashley* vs Kane

WHC Match
Chris Benoit vs *Undertaker(c)* vs Batista vs Mr.Kennedy

Hardcore Match
*Elijah Burke* vs Tommy Dreamer

Women's Title Ladder Match
*Melina* vs Mickie James(c)

WWE Championship First Time 4-Way 45 Minutes IronMan Match
*Shawn Michaels(c)* vs John Cena vs Randy Orton vs Ric Flair
-Michaels won the title in Raw 23/4

JUDGMENT DAY 2007:

Singles Match
*MVP* vs Chris Benoit

Singles Match
*Edge* vs Randy Orton

Singles Match
*Carlito* vs Ric Flair

20 Man Battle Royal US Title Match
*Matt Hardy*

WWE Tag Team Title Match
Londrick(c) vs *WGTT*

World Tag Team Championship Match
*RVD and Punk* vs Cade and Murdock(c)

WHC Last Man Standing Match
Undertaker(c) vs Mr.Kennedy DRAW, Taker still the champ but...
-Edge cashes in the contract after that and won the WHC

WWE Championship Match
Shawn Michaels(c) vs *Randy Orton *


----------



## roipdh12

*In Your House 7 - "Never Before"*

WWF Tag Team Championship
Jake Roberts and Steve Austin def. Owen Hart and The British Bulldog (c) 

Singles match
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Savio Vega.

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Goldust (c) def. Razor Ramon

Singles match
Diesel def. Yokozuna.

No.1 contenders match for the WWF Tag team Championship
The Godwinns def. The Bodydonnas.

Singles match
Vader def. The Undertaker via a Count Out after Mankind distracted him.

WWF Championship
Shawn Michaels (c) def. The Ultimate Warrior.



*In Your House 8 - "*


----------



## roipdh12

*In Your House 7 - "Good Friends...Better Enemies"*

WWF Tag Team Championship
Jake Roberts and Steve Austin def. Owen Hart and The British Bulldog (c) 

Singles match
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Savio Vega.

WWF Intercontinental Championship
The Ultimate Warrior def. Goldust (c) via a Count Out.

Singles match
Razor Ramon def. The 1-2-3 Kid.

No.1 contenders match for the WWF Tag team Championship
The Godwinns def. The Bodydonnas.

Singles match
Vader def. The Undertaker via a Count Out after Mankind distracted him.

WWF Championship
Shawn Michaels (c) def. Diesel.


----------



## DeeGirl

Some very nice PPV's in here, good work everyone.


----------



## JeriTest23

ONE NIGHT STAND 2007:

Falls Count Anywhere Match
*MVP* vs Chris Benoit

Tables Intercontinental Championship Match
*Jeff Hardy(c)* vs Booker-T

World Tag Team Championship 2 of the best 3 falls Match
Londrick vs *WGTT(c)*

Falls Count Anywhere Match
*The Great Khali* vs John Cena

Women's Match
Melina vs *Ashley*

WHC Steel Cage Match
*Edge(c)* vs Batista

WWE Championship Street Fight Match
*Randy Orton(c)* vs Mick Foley



VENGEANCE: NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS 2007

United States Championship Match
Matt Hardy(c) vs *MVP*

Intercontinental Championship Match
Jeff Hardy(c) vs *Johnny Nitro*

World Tag Team Championship Match
*Kane and King Lashley* vs RVD and Punk(c)

Women's Title Match
*Candice Michelle* VS Mickie James(c)

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Deuce n'Domino* vs WGGT(c)

Cruserweight Championship Match
Chavo Guerrero(c) vs *Jimmy Wang Yang*

ECW Championship Match
Umaga(c) vs *Santino Marella*
-Same story of IC Title in Raw 16/4, but Dreamer instead of Lashley and ECW Title instead of IC...

WHC Match
Ric Flair vs *Edge(c)*

WWE Championship Match
*Randy Orton(c)* vs Mick Foley vs John Cena vs Batista


GREAT AMERICAN BASH 2007

Singles Match
Batista vs *Ric Flair*

US Title Match
*MVP(c)* vs Booker-T

World Tag Team Championship Match
*WGTT(c)* vs Finlay and Chavo

WHC Match
*Edge(c)* vs Kane

Singles Match
*Umaga* vs Tommy Dreamer

Tag Team Tables Match
*Hardy Boys* vs Nitro and Mercury

WWE Championship Loser Leaves Town Stretcher Match
RVD vs *Randy Orton(c)*



SUMMERSLAM 2007

Jeff Hardy defeat John Morrison to win the IC Title (9:22)
Umaga defeat Santino Marella to win the ECW Title (3:01)
Rey Mysterio defeat Chavo Guerrero (12:05)
Triple H defeat Carlito (8:21)
MVP defeat Matt Hardy to retain the title (14:50)
CM Punk defeat Sandman (3:44)
Mr.Kennedy defeat Finlay (11:20)
Beth Phoenix won a Battle Royal (7:07)
John Cena defeat Randy Orton to win the WWE Title (21:59)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Starrcade 2001*

*Four-Way Elimination Match for the WCW Championship & the WWF Championship unified into the Undisputed WWF Championship*
WWF Champion The Rock vs. *WCW Champion Chris Jericho* vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. Kurt Angle

*WWF Women's Championship*
*Jazz(c)* vs. Trish Stratus

*Title Unification Match for the WCW United States Championship & the WWF Intercontinental Championship*
WWF Intercontinental Championship Edge vs. *WCW United States Champion Booker T*

*Hardcore Match for the WWF Hardcore Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs. *The Undertaker*

*WWF European Championship*
*William Regal(c)* vs. Test

*Christian* vs. Raven

*TLC Title Unification Match for the WCW World Tag Team Championship & the WWF Tag Team Championship*
*WWF Tag Team Champions The Dudley Boyz (with Stacy Keibler)* vs. WCW World Tag Team Champions The Natural Born Thrillers vs. The Hardy Boyz (with Lita)











*Royal Rumble 2002*

*30-man Royal Rumble Match*
*Triple H (#22)* wins after eliminating Stone Cold Steve Austin (#19) last

*Undisputed WWF Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. The Rock

*Ric Flair-Vince McMahon In-Ring Confrontation*
_*Ever since losing control of the WWF to Ric Flair after Survivor Series, Vince McMahon had gone to great lengths to try to convince Flair to give a fifty percent stake in the WWF but Flair refused.

After weeks of Scott Hall returning on WWF programming and asking announcers, wrestlers, and the company for "another chance", Kevin Nash also returned alongside his friend when Hall interrupted McMahon to accuse him of blackballing them during the InVasion. The two insinuated that Flair had signed them but The Outsiders attacked Flair before leaving with McMahon, who promised to force Flair to sell the WWF back to him with their help*_

*Women's Championship*
*Jazz(c)* vs. Molly Holly

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Booker T(c)* vs. Edge 

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz(c) (with Stacy Keibler)* vs. Spike Dudley & Mike Awesome











*Superbrawl 2002*

_*After having their gift of beer refused, Hall & Nash interfered with Austin's Undisputed Championship match against Chris Jericho. Following The Outsiders' attack, Hulk Hogan returned to the company that had made him a pop culture icon by coming down to the ring, seemingly to the aid of Austin, as Nash and Hall fled to the other side of the cage. Hogan, however, turned heel and reunited the original nWo when he performed several Atomic Leg Drops to Austin before spray painting the nWo initials on Austin's back. A bloodied Jericho crawled out of the cage door, and retained the title*_

*Steel Cage Match for the Undisputed WWF Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin

The Brothers of Destruction vs. *The Rock & Maven*

Kurt Angle vs. *Mr. Perfect*

*Triple Threat Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Booker T(c)* vs. Edge vs. Christian

*The Outsiders* vs. The APA

*Rob Van Dam* vs. Goldust

*Tag Team Turmoil Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz(c) (with Stacy Keibler)* vs. The Hardy Boyz (with Lita) vs. The Natural Born Thrillers vs. William Regal & Lance Storm vs. Test & Albert


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania X8*

_*After the match, Hogan offered a handshake but Austin responded with a middle finger. As Hogan left the ring, Kevin Nash and Scott Hall came and attacked Austin. Hogan returned and looked to save Austin before joining in on the beatdown, therefore resuming his involvement in the nWo*_

*Icon vs. Icon*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin* vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan

*Triple Threat Match for the Women's Championship*
Jazz(c) vs. *Trish Stratus* vs. Lita

*Undisputed WWF Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley) vs. *Triple H*

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz(c)* vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. The APA

_*McMahon won, thanks to interference by the returning X-Pac*_

*Street Fight for sole ownership of the WWF*
Ric Flair vs. *Mr. McMahon*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Edge, Diamond Dallas Page & Rikishi* vs. Christian, Lance Storm & Test

The Rock vs. *The Undertaker*

*Kurt Angle* vs. Mr. Perfect

*Kevin Nash (with Scott Hall)* vs. Kane

*Intercontinental Championship*
Booker T(c) vs. *Rob Van Dam*











*Backlash 2002*

_*On the April 4 episode of Smackdown, The Rock interrupted Hogan's address to the crowd and challenged Hogan to a match at Backlash. Before Hogan could answer, Hall and Nash ambushed Rock and spray painted the nWo initials on The Rock's back. With medics attending to The Rock and loading him into an ambulance van, the nWo furthered the attack by forcing the medics to retreat, chaining up all possible exits of the van, and driving a semi-truck into the van with The Rock trapped inside.

After a back-and-forth match, Triple H performed a Pedigree on Hall. Triple H attempted a pin but Jericho pulled the referee out of the ring. Jericho hit Triple H with a chair but Austin performed a Stunner on Jericho, knocking Jericho out of the ring. Hogan performed a Big Boot on Austin and attempted a Running Leg Drop but Austin avoided the move and performed a Stunner on Hogan. Austin attempted a pin but Nash attacked the referee. Nash attempted to hit Austin with a chair but Austin performed a Stunner on Nash, knocking Nash out of the ring. Hogan pinned Austin after a Running Leg Drop to win the match*_

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
WWF Undisputed Champion Triple H, Stone Cold Steve Austin & Chris Jericho vs. *nWo (Hollywood Hulk Hogan, Scott Hall & Kevin Nash)* 

Ric Flair vs. *The Undertaker*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz(c)* vs. The APA

*Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs. *Eddie Guerrero*

*Kurt Angle* vs. Edge

*Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Jeff Hardy (with Lita)

*Women's Championship*
*Trish Stratus(c)* vs. Jazz

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Kane vs. *X-Pac*

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman(c) vs. *Tajiri (with Torrie Wilson)*











*Judgment Day 2002*

*Hell in a Cell Match for the Undisputed WWE Championship*
*Triple H(c)* vs. Chris Jericho

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs. *Kevin Nash & Big Show*

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the Undisputed WWE Championship*
*Hollywood Hulk Hogan* vs. The Undertaker

*Hair vs. Hair Match*
*Edge* vs. Kurt Angle

*Match with Vince McMahon as special guest referee*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin* vs. Ric Flair

The Hardy Boyz vs. *Brock Lesnar & Paul Heyman*

*Women's Championship*
*Trish Stratus(c)* vs. Molly Holly

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Eddie Guerrero(c)* vs. Rob Van Dam


----------



## DGenerationMC

*King of the Ring 2002*

_*The nWo turned on Hogan to help Triple H retain the championship, making him their new leader. After the match was over, The Undertaker left commentary beside Paul Heyman to chokeslam several members of the nWo. The Rock entered the arena and hit the People's Elbow on The Undertaker, but Triple H performed a Pedigree on The Rock to stand tall with the nWo, ending the show*_

*Undisputed WWE Championship*
*Triple H(c)* vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan 

*King of the Ring final match to determine the #1 Contender to the WWE Undisputed Championship at SummerSlam*
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. *Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Kevin Nash & Big Show(c)* vs. The Hardy Boyz (with Lita)

*Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus(c) vs. *Molly Holly*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*X-Pac(c)* vs. Eddie Guerrero

*Cruiserweight Championship*
The Hurricane(c) vs. *Jamie Noble (with Nidia)*

*King of the Ring semi-final match*
Rob Van Dam vs. *Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)*

*King of the Ring semi-final match*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin* vs. Chris Jericho











*Vengeance 2002*

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Undisputed Championship*
Triple H(c) (with Shawn Michaels) vs. *The Rock* vs. The Undertaker

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Nash & Big Show(c) vs. *Hollywood Hulk Hogan & Edge*

Booker T vs. *Goldust*

*Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
X-Pac(c) vs. *Rob Van Dam*

*Kurt Angle* vs. Chris Jericho

*Chris Benoit* vs. Eddie Guerrero 

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Jamie Noble(c) (with Nidia)* vs. Billy Kidman

*Six-Man Elimination Tables Match*
The Dudley Boyz vs. *The Un-Americans*











*Summerslam 2002*

*Undisputed WWE Championship*
The Rock(c) vs. *Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)*

*Unsanctioned Street Fight*
*D-Generation X (Shawn Michaels & Triple H)* vs. Kevin Nash & X-Pac

*Women's Championship*
Molly Holly(c) vs. *Trish Stratus*

*Triple Threat Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Rob Van Dam(c)* vs. Chris Benoit vs. Eddie Guerrero

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Undertaker, Booker T & Goldust* vs. The Un-Americans

*Ric Flair* vs. Big Show

*Edge (with Ozzy Osbourne)* vs. Chris Jericho (with Fozzy)

*Kurt Angle* vs. Rey Mysterio


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Unforgiven 2002*

*Tournament Final Match for the vacant World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (with Shawn Michaels) vs. *Rob Van Dam*

*Women's Championship*
*Trish Stratus(c)* vs. Molly Holly (with Victoria)

*Kane* vs. Test

*World Tag Team Championship*
The Un-Americans (Lance Storm & Christian)(c) vs. *Booker T & Goldust*

*Jeff Hardy* vs. William Regal

The Dudley Boyz (with Spike Dudley) vs. *3-Minute Warning (with Rico)*

*Semi-final Tournament Match*
*Triple H (with Shawn Michaels)* vs. Ric Flair

*Semi-final Tournament Match*
Chris Jericho vs. *Intercontinental Champion Rob Van Dam*











*No Mercy 2002*

*3 Stages of Hell Match (Biker Chain, Steel Cage, Last Man Standing) for the WWE Championship*
*Brock Lesnar(c) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. The Undertaker

*Torrie Wilson* vs. Dawn Marie

*Match to determine the inaugural WWE Tag Team Champions*
*Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit* vs. Edge & Rey Mysterio

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Jamie Noble(c) (with Nidia)* vs. Tajiri

Rikishi vs. *Matt Hardy*

*Billy Kidman* vs. John Cena

*Semi-final Tournament Match*
*Edge & Rey Mysterio* vs. Billy & Chuck

*Semi-final Tournament Match*
*Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit* vs. Los Guerreros











*Survivor Series 2002*

*Elimination Chamber Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs. *Shawn Michaels* vs. Triple H vs. Kane vs. Chris Jericho vs. Booker T 

_*On the July 25 episode of SmackDown!, during Hogan's WWE Tag Team Championship match against The Un-Americans, Lesnar interfered by nailing Hogan with an F-5. Due to Lesnar's interference, Hogan's partner Edge was left to be pinned by Christian. After the match, Lesnar then nailed Hogan in the head with the steel chair, causing Hogan to bleed. 

As a result of Lesnar's assault, Hogan went on hiatus and was not able to return until the October 24 edition of SmackDown!, after Lesnar claimed nobody on SmackDown! could defeat him, Hogan returned to SmackDown!, immediately issuing a challenge to WWE Champion Brock Lesnar, who accepted later that night. 

At the end of the match, Lesnar locked Hogan in a bear hug. When Hogan passed out, the referee stopped the contest. Lesnar become the first WWE wrestler to defeat Hogan by submission and by having the match called*_

*WWE Championship*
*Brock Lesnar(c) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan

*Scott Steiner* vs. Matt Hardy 

*Triple Threat Elimination Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Rey Mysterio(c) vs. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit vs. *Los Guerreros*

*No-Disqualification Match for the Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus(c) vs. *Victoria*

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Jamie Noble(c) (with Nidia) vs. *Billy Kidman*

*Elimination Tables Match*
*Jeff Hardy & The Dudley Boyz* vs. Rico, 3-Minute Warning & Steven Richards


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Armageddon 2002*

_*Michaels retained the title with help from Triple H, who made his first appearance since RVD crushed his larynx with a Five-Star Frog Splash from the top of one of the Elimination Chamber pods at Survivor Series. After the match, Triple H struck Michaels with his sledgehammer twice, forcing Michaels to be carried away on a stretcher*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Shawn Michaels(c)* vs. Rob Van Dam

*Mixed Tag Team Match*
Women's Champion Victoria & Steven Richards vs. *Trish Stratus & Jeff Hardy*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. *Kane*

*Ric Flair* vs. Batista

Raven vs. *D'Lo Brown (with Theodore Long)*

*Christian* vs. The Hurricane

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the World Tag Team Championship*
Booker T & Goldust(c) vs. The Dudley Boyz vs. *Lance Storm & William Regal*











*Royal Rumble 2003*

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Kurt Angle (#11)* wins after eliminating Scott Steiner (#26) last

_*The match concluded with Triple H retrieving the World Heavyweight title, after Chris Jericho appeared and pushed Michaels off the ladder, which resulted in Michaels crashing through four stacked tables on the outside*_

*Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs. *Triple H*

_*After Big Show had attacked the champion multiple weeks in a row, Lesnar's manager Paul Heyman was convinced more than anyone that Lesnar could not win and tried to talk him out of defending the title. Lesnar refused and decided to challenge The Big Show to the ring. As Big Show came out, Lesnar drove him through the steel steps. Moments later, Lesnar took out Big Show with five chair shots then nailed him with the Championship belt, proving a point that Lesnar can beat The Big Show when they face off at the Royal Rumble.

The Undertaker returned to WWE after a three-month injury by interfering in the match. Big Show was angered at his presence, so he attempted to hit him with a chair but Undertaker avoided it and nailed Big Show with a chair. Lesnar took advantage of the situation and executed an F5 to retain the WWE Championship*_

*WWE Championship*
*Brock Lesnar(c) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Big Show

*World Tag Team Championship*
Lance Storm & William Regal(c) vs. *The Dudley Boyz*











*No Way Out 2003*

_*During the match, Rock attacked Hogan, and then hit a Rock Bottom on Hogan before walking out on his team, turning heel in the process*_

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*WWE Champion Brock Lesnar & WWE Tag Team Champions World's Greatest Tag Team (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Kurt Angle, Hulk Hogan & The Rock 

*Bra and Panties Match*
*Torrie Wilson* vs. Dawn Marie

*The Undertaker* vs. A-Train (with Big Show)

_*Before the match, Edge was attacked backstage, and it was announced he could not participate in the match. The match became a two-on-one Handicap match until Rhyno made his return as Benoit's new partner*_

*Chris Benoit & Rhyno* vs. Los Guerreros

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman(c) vs. *Matt Hardy (with Shannon Moore)*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Rikishi, Tajiri & Funaki vs. *The FBI*

*Rey Mysterio* vs. Jamie Noble (with Nidia)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania XIX*

_*At the beginning of the match, Lesnar tried to walk away from the ring, but Angle brought him back. There, Angle performed many offensive maneuvers, including DDT and Angle Slam. He then applied an ankle lock on Lesnar. During this tussle, Lesnar countered the hold but knocked down the referee. Angle applied a guillotine choke on Lesnar, which brought Lesnar down onto his knees and allowed Angle to perform another ankle lock. Heyman, who had accompanied Lesnar to the ring, came into the ring and hit Angle's back with a folding chair to break the submission hold. Because the referee was incapacitated, Lesnar was not disqualified for the interference. Afterwards, Lesnar twice attempted to lift Angle onto his F-5. During the second attempt, however, Angle countered the throw into another ankle lock, which forced Lesnar to submit. As a result, Angle won the WWE Championship.

After the match, Lesnar and Angle shook hands and embraced closing the show. This loss was Lesnar's first submission loss in WWE and led Lesnar to turn into a fan favorite, as he later made it clear that he no longer wanted Heyman as his agent*_

*WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) (with Paul Heyman) vs. *Kurt Angle*

_*Late into the match, Scott Steiner interfered in the match as he hit Austin with a pipe. Austin however, later retaliated by delivering three Stone Cold Stunners on Bischoff and successfully pinned Bischoff, thus Austin won the match. After the match, Goldberg made his WWE debut and attacked Austin with a Spear*_

*Street Fight*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin* vs. Eric Bischoff

_*After the match, the two shook hands in respect. As The Rock left the ring, McMahon came into the ring and attacked Hogan. The Rock returned and saved Hogan from further attack. As a sign of respect, The Rock stopped Hulk from leaving the ring and asked him to pose for the crowd, turning The Rock back into a face again*_

Hulk Hogan vs. *The Rock (with Mr. McMahon)*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H(c) vs. *Booker T (with Ric Flair)*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Chris Jericho

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*World's Greatest Tag Team(c)* vs. Los Guerreros vs. Chris Benoit & Rhyno

*Triple Threat Match for the Women's Championship*
Victoria(c) (with Steven Richards) vs. *Trish Stratus* vs. Jazz

_*Both Show and Train took advantage of The Undertaker, however late into the match, the returning Sean O'Haire entered the match and attacked A-Train, which allowed The Undertaker to deliver a Tombstone Piledriver on Show into a successful pinfall, thus winning the match to remain undefeated at WrestleMania*_

*The Undertaker* vs. Big Show (with A-Train)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Matt Hardy(c) (with Shannon Moore)* vs. Rey Mysterio

*Dark Match: Eight Man Tag Team Match*
*Rob Van Dam, Intercontinental Champion Kane & World Tag Team Champions The Dudley Boyz* vs. Christian, Lance Storm & 3-Minute Warning











*Backlash 2003*

_*The feud began on the March 31, 2003 episode of Raw, where Eric Bischoff held a segment entitled Goldberg Appreciation Night, a segment intended to promote his arrival in WWE. During the segment, Bischoff discussed the list of people Goldberg had beaten in his career, asking who would challenge him into a match. 

The Rock then made his RAW return, as he came down to the ring and stated that he would be Goldberg's next challenge. After the confrontation, Goldberg speared The Rock. The following week on Raw, Goldberg and The Rock had a confrontation, where The Rock provoked Goldberg into accepting his challenge to a match, but Goldberg refused. Goldberg finally accepted The Rock's challenge on the April 14, 2003 episode of Raw via satellite. The week before Backlash, the feud intensified as The Rock held another segment where he mocked Goldberg with Gillberg, a wrestler whose gimmick was to parody Goldberg. Later into the segment, Goldberg appeared from the audience and entered the ring, only to have The Rock execute a Rock Bottom on him*_

*Goldberg* vs. The Rock

*World Heavyweight Championship; If Booker T is disqualified or counted out, he will lose the championship*
*Booker T(c)* vs. Triple H

*Shawn Michaels & Kevin Nash* vs. Chris Jericho & Christian

*Women's Championship*
*Trish Stratus(c)* vs. Jazz

Ric Flair vs. *Scott Steiner*

*Lance Storm* vs. Val Venis

*World Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs. *Rob Van Dam & Kane*











*Judgment Day 2003*

_*Kurt Angle vacated the WWE Championship after defeating Lesnar in the main event of WrestleMania XIX, due to needing time off to recuperate from injuries and underwent neck surgery*_

*No-Disqualification Match for the vacant WWE Championship*
*Brock Lesnar* vs. John Cena

*Bikini Challenge*
*Torrie Wilson* vs. Sable

Hulk Hogan vs. *Big Show*

*Ladder Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
World's Greatest Tag Team(c) vs. *Chris Benoit & Rhyno*

Roddy Piper vs. *Sean O'Haire*

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Matt Hardy(c) (with Shannon Moore)* vs. Spanky

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Undertaker, Eddie Guerrero & Tajiri* vs. The FBI











*Bad Blood 2003*

*Hell in the Cell Match for the World Heavyweight Championship with Mick Foley as special guest referee*
Booker T(c) vs. *Triple H* 

_*Michaels hit Orton with Sweet Chin Music and covered him for the pin, but on the outside, Ric Flair ran down and put Orton's foot on the bottom rope, turning heel. Flair passed Orton a pair of brass knuckles, but Michaels hit Flair with another superkick. Michaels went for a back suplex, which did not succeed due to Orton hitting Michaels with the brass knuckles. Orton then pinned Michaels following an RKO to win the match*_

Shawn Michaels vs. *Randy Orton*

*Goldberg* vs. Chris Jericho

*World Tag Team Championship*
Rob Van Dam & Kane(c) vs. *La Résistance*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Christian(c)* vs. Goldust

*Match for Stacy Keibler's services*
*Scott Steiner* vs. Test (with Stacy Keibler)

*The Dudley Boyz* vs. Garrison Cade & Mark Jindrak











*Vengeance 2003*

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs. *Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Matt Hardy(c) (with Shannon Moore)* vs. Tajiri

The Undertaker vs. *John Cena* 

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the Cruiserweight Championship*
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Billy Kidman

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*World's Greatest Tag Team(c)* vs. The APA

*Último Dragón* vs. Jamie Noble (with Nidia)

*Sean O'Haire* wins The APA Invitational Bar Room Brawl

*Match for the vacant United States Championship*
Chris Benoit vs. *Eddie Guerrero*











*Summerslam 2003*

_*After getting eliminated by his tag team partner RVD, Kane went on a rampage and attacked the other participants in the match before finally chokeslamming RVD, leading to his elimination*_

*Elimination Chamber Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H(c) vs. *Goldberg* vs. Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Kane vs. Intercontinental Champion Christian

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Ric Flair

_*Lesnar broke an earlier agreement and targeted Angle's neck to win, turning heel in the process*_

*WWE Championship*
Kurt Angle(c) vs. *Brock Lesnar*

_*Undertaker and Cena used a variety of weapons on each other including Cena forcing the Undertaker's head into an exposed turnbuckle, Undertaker striking Cena with a trash can lid and Cena punching Undertaker with brass knuckles. The match eventually led to the parking lot, where Undertaker won with help from the United States Champion Eddie Guerrero as he struck Cena with his title belt*_

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. John Cena 

*Hair vs. Hair Match*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Kevin Nash

*World Tag Team Championship*
*La Résistance(c)* vs. The Dudley Boyz

*Stretcher Match*
Big Show vs. *Rey Mysterio*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Unforgiven 2003*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Goldberg(c)* vs. Shawn Michaels

_*Van Dam won by disqualification*_

Kane vs. *Rob Van Dam*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Christian(c)* vs. The Hurricane

*Trish Stratus & Lita* vs. Gail Kim & Molly Holly

Shane McMahon vs. *Randy Orton (with Ric Flair)*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Scott Steiner (with Stacy Keibler and Test)

*Handicap Tables Match for the World Tag Team Championship*
La Résistance (Rob Conway, Sylvain Grenier and René Duprée)(c) vs. *The Dudley Boyz*











*No Mercy 2003*

_*After a back and forth action, the match nearly ended when Benoit attempted to perform a Diving Headbutt on Lesnar but Lesnar rolled out of the way. He attempted an F-5 on Benoit but Benoit countered with a Sharpshooter on Lesnar but Angle caught the ropes. The action continued until Lesnar attempted another F-5 but Benoit countered it and applied a Crippler Crossface on Lesnar but Lesnar caught the ropes and got out of the hold. Lesnar then applied Benoit's own Crippler Crossface on Benoit until Benoit reversed it into applying his own Cripple Crossface. Benoit countered into a Crippler Crossface and Lesnar got out of it by performing an F-5 for a near-fall. Benoit went on to hit Lesnar with a Diving Headbutt to get a near-fall. Benoit then positioned Lesnar onto the top turnbuckle and performed an German Suplex from the top rope for a near-fall. The match came to its end when Benoit applied a Crippler Crossface on Lesnar but Lesnar countered it, forcing Benoit to pass out to Lesnar's debuting Brock Lock submission hold. As a result, Lesnar retained the WWE Championship. After the match, the crowd gave Benoit a standing ovation for his effort*_

*WWE Championship*
*Brock Lesnar(c)* vs. Chris Benoit

Kurt Angle vs. *The Undertaker (with Sean O'Haire)* 

*Big Show* vs. Zach Gowen

*Sean O'Haire* vs. A-Train

Matt Hardy vs. *Shannon Moore*

*The APA* vs. The Basham Brothers

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Tajiri(c)* vs. Rey Mysterio 











*Survivor Series 2003*

_*The Survivor Series event marked the first time Lesnar met Goldberg. After Lesnar claimed in a backstage interview that he could beat anybody in the world, Goldberg interrupted the interview and introduced himself to Lesnar, shaking hands with him before leaving with a staredown.

The Undertaker pinned Lesnar, and as the referee counted the pin, Goldberg came from under the ring, pulled the referee out and speared The Undertaker. While the referee re-entered the ring, Goldberg dragged Lesnar onto The Undertaker, and as a result, Lesnar pinned The Undertaker and retained his WWE Championship. After the match Goldberg came back into the ring and positioned a folding chair around Undertaker's ankle before jumping off the middle rope onto the chair. Goldberg returned a second time, struck The Undertaker in the head with a folding chair and hit another Spear then a Jackhammer when The Undertaker tried to stand up. As Undertaker laid in the ring, druids appeared, one of whom being Sean O'Haire in disguise, carried him to the backstage area*_

*Hell in a Cell Match for the WWE Championship*
*Brock Lesnar(c)* vs. The Undertaker

_*The match came to an end when the returning Batista gave Michaels a Batista Bomb, after Austin and Bischoff brawled in the entrance set, Orton draped an arm over Michaels and got the pinfall. As a result of his team losing, Austin did not become General Manager of Raw*_

*Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Team Austin (Shawn Michaels, Booker T, Shane McMahon & The Dudley Boyz) vs. *Team Bischoff (Chris Jericho, Christian, Randy Orton, Scott Steiner & Test)*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Goldberg(c)* vs. Triple H (with Ric Flair)

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Rey Mysterio, Billy Kidman & Jamie Noble* vs. Tajiri, Akio & Sakoda

*Ambulance Match*
*Kane* vs. Rob Van Dam

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the Women's Championship*
*Gail Kim(c)* vs. Trish Stratus vs. Lita vs. Molly Holly

*Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Chris Benoit, John Cena & Los Guerreros)* vs. Team Big Show (Big Show, A-Train, Rhyno & World's Greatest Tag Team)











*Armageddon 2003*

_*Goldberg won by disqualification*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Goldberg(c)* vs. Kane

*Women's Championship*
Gail Kim(c) vs. *Molly Holly*

*World Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz(c)* vs. Mark Jindrak & Garrison Cade

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Batista (with Triple H)

The Hurricane & Rosey vs. *La Résistance*

*Mixed Tag Team Match*
*Chris Jericho & Trish Stratus* vs. Christian & Lita

*Intercontinental Championship with Mick Foley as special guest referee*
Booker T(c) vs. *Randy Orton (with Ric Flair)*


----------



## roipdh12

*In Your House 8 - "Beware Of The Dog"*

Singles match
Marc Mero def. Hunter Hearst Helmsley.

Four Corners Tag Team match - WWF tag team championship
The Smokin Gunns def. Jake Roberts and Steve Austib (c) & The Godwinns & Bob Holly and Savio Vega.

Carribean Strap match
Vader def. Yokozuna.

Singles match
Ahmed Johnson def. Jerry Lawler.

Casket match - WWF Intercontinental championship
Goldust (c) def. The Undertaker.

No.1 Contenders match for the WWF Championship
The Ultimate Warrior def. Owen Hart.

WWF Championship match
Shawn Michaels (c) def. The British Bulldog.


----------



## roipdh12

*King Of the Ring 1996 - "To battle ia honor..To win is Hell!"*

KOTR Semi final match
Steve Austin def. Savio Vega.

KOTR Semi final match
Jake Roberts def. Vader via a Disqulaification.

Singles match
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Marty Jannetty.

Singles match
The British Bulldog def. Marc Mero.

WWF Tag Team Championship
The Smokin Gunns (c) def. The Godwinns.

WWF Intercontinental Championship.
Ahmed Johnson def. Goldust (c).

Singles match
Mankind def. The Undertaker.

KOTR Finals match
Steve Austin def. Jake Roberts.


WWF Championship match
Shawn Michaels (c) def. The Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## roipdh12

*In Your House 9 - "International Incident"*

Singles match
Steve Austin def. Marc Mero.

WWF Tag team Championship
The Bodydonnas def. The Smokin Gunns (c).

Singles match
Justin Bradshaw def. Savio Vega.

Singles match
Mankind def. Henry O. Godwinn.

Singles match
The Undertaker def. Goldust via a Disqualification.

Six Man Tag Team match
The British Bulldog & Vader & Owen Hart def. Shawn Michaels & Ahmed Johnson & Sycho Sid.


----------



## roipdh12

*In Your House nine - "International Incident"*

Singles match
Steve Austin def. Marc Mero.

Singles match
Mankind def. Henry O. Godwinn. After the match Taker came down and attacked Mankind.

WWF Tag Team Championship
The Bodydonnas def. The Smokin Gunns {C}.

Singles match 
Justin Bradshaw def. Savio Vega

Singles match
The Undertaker def. Goldust via a Disqualification.

Six Man Tag Team "Battle before the War" match
Vader & Owen Hart & The British Bulldog def. Shawn Michaels & Ahmed Johnson & Sycho Sid.




*Summer Slam 1996 - "Red Hot" *

Singles match
Sycho Sid def. Hunter Hearsy Helmsley. 

Singles match
Steve Austin def. Marc Mero.

Four Corners Elimination match - WWF Tag Team Championship
Owen Hart and The British Bulldog def. The Bodydonnas {C} & The Smokin Gunns & The Godwinns.

Singles match
Goldust def. Jake Roberts - I think the character of Goldust was very interesting at that time and a match with Roberts could have been a good follow up Big 4 match to the match with PIper at WM 12.

Tag Team match
The New Rockers def. Yokozuna and Marty Jannetty.

Singles match
Jerry Lawler def. Savio Vega.

Boiler Room Brawl.
Mankind def. The Undertaker - as in real life.

WWF Championship
Vader def. Shawn Michaels {C} - First Vader won via Count Out & secondly via a DQ & finally after the match was restarted both times with the stipulation that if Michaels will be counted out or DQ'd he will lose the championship - Vader won the title via a pinfall.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Royal Rumble 2004*

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Chris Benoit (#1)* won after eliminating Big Show (#24) last

_*The match was evenly divided between the two, as both were able to gain the advantage. Following Goldberg getting up after being chokeslammed onto the announce table, Kane attempted to place a folding chair around Goldberg's ankle and jumping off the middle rope onto the chair but Goldberg low blowed Kane. Goldberg then put Kane through the barricade with a Spear but Kane stood at a 9 count.

In the end, Goldberg would attempt to shatter Kane's ankle, like he did earlier. Eventually, The Undertaker's entrance theme music began playing in the arena and the lights went out. When the lights came back, an enraged Goldberg was distracted and tried to find out who played Undertaker's gong, allowing Kane to perform a Chokeslam on Goldberg on the ramp but fell himself, resulting in the match ending in a draw and Goldberg retained the title*_

*Last Man Standing Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg(c) vs. Kane ends in a DRAW

*WWE Championship*
*Brock Lesnar(c)* vs. Rey Mysterio

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Chavo Guerrero(c)* vs. Jamie Noble (with Nidia)

*Tables Match for the World Tag Team Championship*
*Ric Flair & Batista(c)* vs. The Dudley Boyz











*No Way Out 2004*

_*Outside the rivalry with Guerrero, Lesnar was involved in cahoots with Goldberg, a member of the Raw program. The relationship between Lesnar and Goldberg began at Survivor Series. Goldberg interfered in the main event, a Hell in a Cell match between Lesnar and The Undertaker for the WWE Championship, attacking and costing Undertaker from the match. On the week of January 26, 2004, Lesnar and Goldberg conducted promotional in-ring segments on respective episodes of Raw and SmackDown!, in which they complimented each other and mentioned their desire to face each other at Wrestlemania XX to unify the WWE Championship and the World Heavyweight Championship. However, Goldberg was ultimately stripped of his title and failed to regain it on the February 9 episode of Raw when Triple H pinned Kane after interference from Evolution and a spear from Goldberg in a Fatal 4-Way match that also involved Shawn Michaels. The following week on an episode of Raw, as a result of the rivalry extending between the two programs, General Manager Eric Bischoff gave Goldberg the option of attending No Way Out by giving him a front-row ticket.

While the referee was knocked out, Goldberg jumped over the barricade into the ring and speared Guerrero, in order to ensure a WWE Championship match against Lesnar at Wrestlemania XX. Before he could perform the Jackhammer, Kurt Angle came down into the ring to execute an Angle Slam on Goldberg. Goldberg was then escorted out of the arena by security. As Angle retreated, Guerrero countered Lesnar's 2nd F5 into a DDT on the title belt while the referee regained consciousness. Guerrero kicked the belt out of the ring to prevent the referee from seeing it and performed his Frog splash to pin Lesnar and win the WWE Championship from him*_

*WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs. *Eddie Guerrero*

*United States Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Big Show*

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero(c) vs. *Rey Mysterio*

*Rhyno* vs. Hardcore Holly

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*World's Greatest Tag Team(c)* vs. Rikishi & Scotty 2 Hotty

The APA vs. *The Basham Brothers (with Shaniqua)*

*Jamie Noble* vs. Nidia

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Tajiri, Akio & Sakoda vs. *Billy Kidman, Paul London & Último Dragón*












*Wrestlemania XX*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H(c) vs. *Chris Benoit*

_*After the match, Goldberg responded to the fans' criticism by giving the crowd the finger. This was followed by a finger to Steve Austin. Austin then executed a Stone Cold Stunner on Goldberg to the crowd's delight and celebrated with beer in the ring*_

*Stone Cold Steve Austin as special guest referee*
*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Goldberg

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship*
*Eddie Guerrero(c)* vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Kurt Angle

*The Dudley Boyz* vs. World's Greatest Tag Team

*Hair vs. Title Match for the Women's Championship*
*Gail Kim(c)* vs. Molly Holly

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Rey Mysterio(c)* vs. Ultimo Dragon

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
The Rock 'n' Sock Connection & Shawn Michaels vs. *Evolution*

Chris Jericho vs. *Christian*

*20-Man Interpromotional Battle Royal*
*Kane* wins after eliminating Edge last

*United States Championship*
Big Show(c) vs. *John Cena*











*Backlash 2004*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Chris Benoit(c)* vs. Shawn Michaels

*Kane* vs. Edge

*The Hurricane & Rosey* vs. La Résistance 

*Hardcore Match*
Mick Foley vs. *Randy Orton*

*Women's Championship*
Gail Kim(c) vs. *Victoria*

*Mixed Tag Team Match*
*Chris Jericho & Lita* vs. Christian & Trish Stratus

Matt Hardy vs. *Tajiri*

Ric Flair vs. *Shelton Benjamin* 











*Judgment Day 2004*

_*Triple H lost the match when Guerrero tossed him a steel chair and played possum. The groggy referee turned around and saw Guerrero on the ground with Triple H holding the chair, and consequently disqualified Triple H, awarding the match Guerrero. Thus, Guerrero retained the championship. In retaliation, Triple H struck Guerrero over the head with the chair after the match, causing the champion to bleed*_

*WWE Championship*
*Eddie Guerrero(c)* vs. Triple H

*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Sean O'Haire

*Match for the vacant WWE Tag Team Championship*
Rob Van Dam & Booker T vs. *The Dudley Boyz*

*Match for Torrie Wilson's managerial services*
Billy Kidman vs. *René Duprée*

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the Cruiserweight Championship*
*Chavo Guerrero(c)* vs. Rey Mysterio

Hardcore Holly vs. *Charlie Haas*

*United States Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Lance Storm (with Dawn Marie)











*Bad Blood 2004*

*60-Minute Iron Man Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Chris Benoit(c)* vs. Shawn Michaels

*Triple Threat Match to determine the #1 Contender to the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Kane* vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shelton Benjamin

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the Women's Championship*
Victoria(c) vs. *Trish Stratus (with Tyson Tomko)* vs. Lita vs. Gail Kim

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Edge

*World Tag Team Championship*
*La Resistance(c)* vs. Ric Flair & Batista (with Eugene)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

SummerSlam 2014
No Holds Barred-Brock Lesnar vs Shawn Michaels w/ Undertaker

John Cena vs Hollywood Miz-WWE World Championship

if Del Rio loses he must retire-Rey Mysterio vs Del Rio(Face turn)

Steph vs Bella

Reigns vs Orton 

LumberJack-Rollins vs Ambrose 

Wyatts vs Jericho & Show & Henry


----------



## roipdh12

*In Your House 10 - "Mind Games"*

Caribbean Strap match
Savio Vega def. Justin Bradshaw.

Singles match
Jose Lothario def. Jim Cornette.

WWF Tag Team Championship
Owen Hart and The British Bulldog {C} def. The Smoking Gunns.

Singles match
Mark Henry def. Jerry Lawler.

Singles match
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Jake Roberts.

Tournament Finals - Vacant WWE Intercontinental Championship
Ron Simmons def. Marc Mero.

Tag Team Street Fight.
The Undertaker and Shawn Michaels def. Mankind and Goldust.

WWF Championship
Vader {C} def. Sycho Sid.




*In Your House 11 - "Buried Alive" *

Singles match
Steve Austin def. Hunter Hearst Helmsley.

Tag Team match
The New Rockers def. The Smokin Gunns.

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Marc Mero def. Ron Simmons {C}.

WWF Tag Team Championship
Owen Hart and The British Bulldog {C} def. The Godwinns.

No.1 Contenders match for the WWF Championship
Shawn Michaels def. Goldust.

WWF Championship
Vader {C} def. Sycho Sid.

Buried Alive match
Mankind def. The Undertaker.



*Survivor Series 1996 - "Back To Attack" *

Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match
The Godwinns & Phil Lafon & Doug Furnas def. Owen Hart & The British Bulldog & Marty Jannetty & Leif Cassidy.

Singles match
Billy Gunn def. Bart Gunn.

Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match
Team Roberts {Jake Roberts & Rocky Maivia & Bob Holly & Marc Mero} def. Team Hunter Hearst {Hunter Hearst Helmsley & Goldust & Jerry Lawler & Justin Bradshaw}.

Singles match - with Paul Bearer hanging over the ring inside a cage.
The Undertaker def. Mankind.

Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match
Team Farrouq {Farrouq & Razor Ramon & Diesel & Crush} fought Team Vega {Savio Vega & Sycho Sid & Yokozuna & Jimmy Snuka}.

No.1 Contenders match for the WWF Championship
Steve Austin def. Bret Hart.

WWF Championship match
Shawn Michaels def. Vader {C}.



*In Your House 12 - "It's Time!" *

WWF Tag Team Championship.
Owen Hart and The British Bulldog {C} def. Razor Ramon and Diesel.

Singles match
Rocky Maivia def. Leif Cassidy.

Singles match
Bret Hart def. Goldust.

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Marc Mero def. Hunter Hearst Helmsley {C} via a Count Out.

Armageddon Rules match
The Undertaker def. The Executioner.

Singles match
Sycho Sid def. Mankind.

WWF Championship match
Shawn Michaels {C} def. Steve Austin via a Disqualification.


----------



## roipdh12

*Royal Rumble 1997 - "No More Mr. Nice Guy!" *

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Hunter Hearst Helmsley {C} def. Goldust.

Singles match
Ahmed Johnson def. Farrouq via a Disqualification.

Tag Team match
The Funks {Terry and Flash} def. Diesel and Razor Ramon.

Singles match
Vader def. The Undertaker.

WWF Championship match
Mankind def. Shawn Michaels {C}.

Thirty Man Royal Rumble match where the winner will get a WWF Championship match at WrestleMania 13.

Final 6:The Undertaker & Bret Hart & Vader & Sycho Sid & Steve Austin & Owen Hart.
Final 4:The Undertaker & Bret Hart & Vader & Steve Austin.
Final 2:Vader & The Undertaker.

Winner: The Undertaker



*In Your House 13 - "Final Four" *

Tag Team match
The Godwinns def. Doug Furnas and Phil LaFon.

Singles match
Marc Mero def. Leif Cassidy.

Six Man Tag Team match
Nation Of Domination {Farrouq & Savio Vega & Crush} def. Goldust & Bart Gunn & Flash Funk.

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Rocky Maivia def. Hunter Hearst Helmsley {C}.

WWF Tag Team Championship
The Headbangers def. Owen Hart and The British Bulldog {C} via a Disqualification.

Singles match
The Undertaker def. Vader.

Four Corners Elimination Match - WWF Championship
Mankind {c} def. Bret Hart & Steve Austin & Sycho Sid.


----------



## roipdh12

[\B]In Your House 14 - "Revenge Of The Taker" [/B]

WWF Tag Team Championship
Legion Of Doom def. Owen Hart and The British Bulldog {C} via a Disqualification.

Singles match
Jesse James def. Flash Funk.

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Savio Vega def. Rocky Maivia {C} via a Count Out.

No.1 Contenders match for the WWF Championship
Steve Austin def. Bret Hart via a Disqualification.

WWF Championship match
The Undertaker {C} def. Mankind.


----------



## JeriTest23

UNFORGIVEN 2007:

World Tag Team Championship Match
*WGTT(c)* vs Jeff Hardy and John Morrison

United States Championship Match
*MVP(c)* vs Matt Hardy vs Booker-T vs Gregory Helms

I Quit Match
*Rey Mysterio* vs Chavo Guerrero

Singles Match
Finlay vs *Undertaker*

Street Fight Match
*Triple H* vs Carlito

WHC Match
Batista vs *Kane(c)*
-Kane won the title in SD 31/8

WWE Championship No DQ Match
*John Cena(c)* vs Randy Orton


NO MERCY 2007:

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Kenny Dikstra* vs Jeff Hardy(c)

WWE Tag Team Titles Match
Deuce and Domino(c) vs *Hardy and MVP*

World Tag Team Titles Match
Marella and Dreamer vs *WGTT(c)*

ECW Championship Match
*Umaga(c)* vs Mark Henry

Singles Match
Carlito vs *Mr.Kennedy*

Singles Match
*Hardcore Holly* vs Rey Mysterio

WHC Steel Cage Match
*Undertaker* vs Kane(c) vs Batista

WWE Championship No Holds Barred Match
Triple H vs *Randy Orton*



SURVIVOR SERIES 2007:

10 Man Tag Team Traditional Survivor Series Match
*Team Mysterio (Mysterio,Jeff Hardy,CM Punk,Marella and Dreamer)* Sole Survivors: Hardy and Punk
vs
Team Finlay (Finlay,MVP,John Morrison,Dikstra and Carlito)

World Tag Team Title Match
WGTT(c) vs *Cade and Murdock*

Women's Title Elimination Match
Beth Phoenix vs Melina vs Ashley vs Candice Michelle(c) vs *Maria* vs Mickie James

WWE Title Match
Randy Orton(c) vs *HBK*

10 Man Tag Team Survivor Series Match
*Team Kennedy (Kennedy,Umaga,Kane,Daddy V and Mark Henry)* Sole Survivor: Kennedy
vs
Team Triple H (Triple H,Flair,Batista,Bobby Lashley and Cody Rhodes)

WHC HIAC Match
*Edge* vs Undertaker(c)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Great American Bash 2004*

*WWE Championship; If Guerrero is counted out or disqualified, he will lose the title*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs. *Triple H*

*Casket Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. Sean O'Haire

*JBL* vs. Kenzo Suzuki (with Hiroko)

*Booker T* vs. Rob Van Dam

*Bra & Panties Match*
Torrie Wilson vs. *Sable*

*4-Way Elimination Match for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero(c) vs. Rey Mysterio vs. *Spike Dudley* vs. Jamie Noble

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz(c)* vs. Charlie Haas & Hardcore Holly

*United States Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Rene Dupree (with Torrie Wilson)











*Vengeance 2004*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Chris Benoit(c)* vs. Kane

*#1 Contender's Match for the Women's Championship*
Victoria vs. Molly Holly vs. *Gail Kim*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs. *Chris Jericho* 

Ric Flair vs. *Eugene* 

Matt Hardy (with Lita) vs. *Tyson Tomko (with Trish Stratus)*

*Edge* vs. Batista

*World Tag Team Championship*
*La Resistance(c)* vs. Tajiri & Rhyno











*Summerslam 2004*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs. *Randy Orton* 

*Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship*
Triple H(c) vs. *Eddie Guerrero* 

*Ric Flair & Batista* vs. Eugene & William Regal

*United States Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Kurt Angle

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Edge

_*In the last moments of the match, Undertaker started to take his frustration out on JBL by delivering a chokeslam to JBL through the roof of JBL's limousine. The referee saw this and disqualified Undertaker, which resulted in JBL winning the match. This caused JBL to have to be taken out of the arena on a stretcher*_

The Undertaker vs. *JBL (with Orlando Jordan)*

*No-Disqualification Match*
Matt Hardy (with Lita) vs. *Kane*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
The Dudleys (Bubba Ray, D-Von & Spike) vs. *Rob Van Dam, Rey Mysterio & Paul London*












*Unforgiven 2004*

_*Orton retained with help from Flair, Batista, and the returning Triple H*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Chris Benoit

*World Tag Team Championship*
La Resistance(c) vs. *Tajiri & Rhyno*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Kane (with Lita)

*Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Christian (with Trish Stratus & Tyson Tomko)

*Maven* vs. Steven Richards

*Women's Championship*
Gail Kim(c) vs. *Trish Stratus (with Tyson Tomko)*

Ric Flair & Batista vs. *Eugene & William Regal*


----------



## JeriTest23

ARMAGEDDON 2007

6 Man Tag Team Falls Count Anywhere Match
*Helms,Guerrero and Noble* vs Londrick and Wang Yang

United States Championship Match
*MVP(c)* vs Rey Mysterio

Singles Match
*Chris Jericho* vs Umaga

World Tag Team Championship Match
*Cade and Murdock(c)* vs Punk and Mysterio

#1 contenders Match
*Mr.Kennedy* vs Jeff Hardy

Women's Title Match
*Maria(c)* vs Ashley

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Kenny Dikstra(c)* vs Ric Flair

WWE Championship Street Fight Match
Randy Orton vs *HBK(c)*

WHC 6 Man HIAC Match
*Edge(c)* vs Undertaker vs Batista vs Kane vs Mark Henry vs Finlay



ROYAL RUMBLE 2008

Career Match
*Ric Flair* vs MVP

Women's Title Match
*Maria(c)* vs Mickie James

WHC Match
*Edge(c)* vs Batista vs Kane

WWE Championship Match
HBK vs *Mr.Kennedy(c)*
-Kennedy won the title in Raw 31/12

30 Man RR Match
*John Cena*



NO WAY OUT 2008

WHC Elimination Chamber Match
Edge(c)vs *Undertaker* vs Batista vs Finlay vs Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk

Career Match
*Ric Flair *vs Chavo Guerrero

US Title Match
*MVP(c)* vs Jeff Hardy

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
Deuce and Domino vs *Miz and Morrison(c)*

World Tag Team Championship Match
*Rhodes and Carlito* vs Murdock and Cade(c)

Falls Count Anywhere Match
Randy Orton vs *Umaga*

WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match
Chris Jericho vs *Mr.Kennedy(c)* vs John Cena vs JBL vs HBK vs Triple H


WM24

Kenny Dikstra won the 24 Man Battle Royal last eliminating Cody Rhodes (10:59)
Umaga defeat Rey Mysterio (5:45)
CM Punk defeat MVP,Finlay,JBL,Benjamin,Jericho,Carlito and John Morrison to win the MITB contract (14:45)
Batista defeat Randy Orton (15:21)
Beth Phoenix defeat Maria to win the Women's Title (4:03)
Kane defeat Big Show to win the ECW Title (2:24)
HBK defeat Ric Flair (23:19)
Triple H defeat Mr.Kennedy to win the title (20:38)
Undertaker defeat Edge to retain the title (27:40)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*No Mercy 2004*

*WWE Championship*
*Eddie Guerrero(c)* vs. Booker T

*Elimination Tag Team Tables Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Rob Van Dam & Rey Mysterio(c)* vs. The Dudleys

Big Show vs. *Kurt Angle*

*First Blood Match*
The Undertaker vs. *JBL*

Charlie Haas & Rico (with Miss Jackie) vs. *Luther Reigns & Mark Jindrak*

*Billy Kidman* vs. Paul London

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Spike Dudley(c) (with The Dudleys)* vs. Nunzio (with The FBI)

*United States Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Kenzo Suzuki (with Hiroko Suzuki)











*Taboo Tuesday 2004*

_*After the match, they shook hands. Evolution threw Orton a celebration, only to reveal that they were not pleased with his new victory. While Batista had Orton propped on his shoulders in elation, Triple H gave him a pleased thumbs up and then abruptly changed it to a thumbs-down, which was followed by Batista's dropping Orton to the mat. Flair and Batista attacked Orton in the ring as Triple H revealed his jealousy for Orton's title, claiming that Orton was nothing without Evolution*_

*Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Ric Flair

_*Late into the match, as Benoit was about to make Triple H submit to the Crippler Crossface, Batista interfered in the match and hit Benoit with a Batista Bomb. Following this, Triple H covered Benoit to win the match via pinfall*_

*If HHH wins, he will be reinstated to RAW*
*Triple H* vs. Chris Benoit

*Eugene as special guest referee*
Christian (with Tyson Tomko) vs. *William Regal*

_*Edge and Michaels were the two individuals who were not chosen to face Triple H later that night. Coming into the match, Michaels' knee was legitimately injured. There was back and forth action between the two teams, as all the superstars were able to participate in the match. Edge abandoned Michaels during the match, which forced Michaels to wrestle both members of La Résistance by himself. Michaels fought them off, and he was able to get the upper hand over Grenier. Later into the match, as Michaels was about to perform Sweet Chin Music on Grenier, Edge returned and hit Michaels with a spear. Following this, Conway covered Michaels to win the match via pinfall and retain the World Tag Team Championship*_

*World Tag Team Championship*
La Résistance(c) vs. *Shawn Michaels & Edge*

Sgt. Slaughter vs. *Muhammad Hassan (with Daivari)*

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Kane (with Lita) vs. *Snitsky*

*Women's Championship*
*Trish Stratus(c)* vs. Gail Kim

*Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. *Shelton Benjamin*











*Survivor Series 2004*

*Survivor Series Elimination Match for control of RAW*
*Team Orton (Randy Orton, Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, Eugene & William Regal)* vs. Team HHH (Triple H, Ric Flair, Batista, Edge & Snitsky)

_*The match was centered around both men maneuvering around on the mat. Guerrero used a DDT and Frog Splash maneuver on Angle that would result in a pin attempt; Angle then recovered and secured Guerrero with an ankle lock. However, Guerrero escaped the hold by rolling through it and throwing Angle out of the ring. As Angle was outside, Guerrero loosened his ring boot to relieve the pain. As Angle returned to the ring, he tried to apply the hold again. This time, Guerrero pushed Angle off with his other foot, allowing him to break free from Angle's hold and leaving the challenger holding the champion's boot. With Angle confused, Guerrero executed a roll-up pin maneuver leading to a successful pinfall, thus winning the match and retaining the WWE Championship*_

*WWE Championship*
*Eddie Guerrero(c)* vs. Kurt Angle

_*Stratus won by disqualification*_

*Women's Championship*
*Trish Stratus(c)* vs. Lita

*Last Man Standing Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. JBL

*Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Cena (John Cena, Big Show, Rob Van Dam & Rey Mysterio)* vs. Team Booker (Booker T, Carlito, Luther Reigns & Mark Jindrak)

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Shelton Benjamin(c)* vs. Christian (with Tyson Tomko)

*Triple Threat Match for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Spike Dudley(c) vs. *Billy Kidman* vs. Chavo Guerrero 











*Armageddon 2004*

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero(c) vs. The Undertaker vs. Kurt Angle vs. *JBL*

*Street Fight for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman(c) vs. *Paul London*

*2-on-1 Handicap Match*
*Big Show* vs. Carlito & Jesús 

*United States Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Booker T

Chavo Guerrero & Chavo Classic vs. *The Basham Brothers*

René Duprée vs. *Kenzo Suzuki (with Hiroko)*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Rob Van Dam & Rey Mysterio(c)* vs. Mark Jindrak & Luther Reigns











*Royal Rumble 2005*

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Batista (#28)* wins after eliminating John Cena (#25) last

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Triple H(c)* vs. Randy Orton

*WWE Championship*
*JBL(c)* vs. Eddie Guerrero

*The Brothers of Destruction* vs. Snitsky & Heidenreich

*Match to determine the #30 entrant in the Royal Rumble match*
Shawn Michaels vs. *Edge*











*No Way Out 2005*

_*Batista attacked JBL after the match, until the Cabinet intervened. They attacked Batista, until Big Show and Cena made the save*_

*Triple Threat Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship with Batista as special guest enforcer*
*JBL(c)* vs. Big Show vs. Kurt Angle

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WWE Championship at WrestleMania 21*
Eddie Guerrero vs. *John Cena*

*The Undertaker* vs. Booker T

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Paul London(c)* vs. Spike Dudley

*Mark Jindrak* vs. Luther Reigns

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Basham Brothers(c)* vs. Rey Mysterio & Chavo Guerrero


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Judgment Day 2005*

*"I Quit" Match for the WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. JBL (with Orlando Jordan)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*MNM(c) (with Melina)* vs. Eddie Guerrero & Rey Mysterio

*Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show

*Casket Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. Heidenreich

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Paul London(c)* vs. Chavo Guerrero

Charlie Haas vs. *Matt Morgan*

*United States Championship*
Carlito(c) vs. *Booker T*













*Vengeance 2005*

*Hell in a Cell Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Batista(c)* vs. Triple H 

*Match for the WWE Championship with Chris Jericho as the Special Guest Referee*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Christian (with Tyson Tomko)

Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*

*Bra and Panties Match*
*Christy Hemme & Maria* vs. Victoria & Candice Michelle 

_*Lita turned on Kane by helping Edge defeat him while also revealing she had been feigning her knee injury*_

*Edge* vs. Kane (with Lita)

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Carlito(c)* vs. Shelton Benjamin











*Great American Bash 2005*

_*After the match, Batista hit a Batista Bomb through an open stage ramp onto a concrete floor where it was reported that Hassan sustained serious injuries and had to be rushed to a nearby medical facility*_

*No Holds Barred Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Batista(c)* vs. Muhammad Hassan (with Daivari)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*MNM(c) (with Melina)* vs. The Blue World Order

*Rey Mysterio (with Chris Benoit)* vs. Eddie Guerrero (with Chavo Guerrero)

*Triple Threat Match*
*Super Crazy* vs. Juventud Guerrera vs. Psicosis

_*Undertaker lost the match due to interference from the returning Randy Orton, who turned heel in the process*_

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker vs. *JBL*

*United States Championship*
*Booker T(c)* vs. Orlando Jordan

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Paul London(c)* vs. Nunzio


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Summerslam 2005*

_*At the end of the match, Michaels performed a low blow and hit Hogan with a steel chair. Michaels then performed a diving elbow drop and a superkick before applying the Sharpshooter. Hogan did not submit but passed out from the pain and loss of blood*_

*Legend vs. Icon*
Hulk Hogan vs. *Shawn Michaels*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Batista(c)* vs. JBL

*Title vs. Career Match for the WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Chris Jericho

The Undertaker vs. *Randy Orton*

_*After the match, Angle extended his hand to Flair and Flair shook it, turning Angle face*_

*Kurt Angle* vs. Ric Flair

*No Holds Barred Match to determine the #1 Contender to the World Heavyweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio vs. *Eddie Guerrero*

_*Edge won by disqualification after Hardy attacked him with mounted punches repeatedly, causing the referee to disqualify Hardy when he did not stop. While multiple referees tried to restrain Hardy, Edge pushed him into a ringpost, causing his head bleed, as Edge and Lita fled*_

Matt Hardy vs. *Edge (with Lita)*

_*The match started with both locked up in a collar-and-elbow. Benoit forced Booker into the corner, and as the referee attempted to break them up, Booker punched Benoit. Benoit then avoided a clothesline attempt and performed a German suplex. Benoit then applied the Crippler Crossface to force Booker to submit. Benoit won the match and the title in 25.5 seconds*_

*United States Championship*
Booker T(c) vs. *Chris Benoit*












*Unforgiven 2005*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Christian (with Tyson Tomko)*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Shelton Benjamin

*World Tag Team Championship*
Rosey & The Hurricane(c) vs. *Cade & Murdoch*

*Steel Cage Match*
*Matt Hardy* vs. Edge (with Lita)

*Kurt Angle* vs. Chris Masters

*Big Show* vs. Snitsky

*Trish Stratus & Ashley Massaro* vs. Victoria & Torrie Wilson (with Candice Michelle)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Carlito(c) vs. *Ric Flair*












*Taboo Tuesday 2005*

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Championship*
*Christian(c)* vs. John Cena vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Kurt Angle

*Steel Cage Match with Mick Foley as Special Guest Referee*
*Triple H & Ric Flair* vs. Carlito & Chris Masters

*Fulfill Your Fantasy Battle Royal for the WWE Women's Championship*
*Trish Stratus(c)* vs. Ashley Massaro vs. Mickie James vs. Maria vs. Candice Michelle vs. Victoria

*3-on-1 Handicap Match*
_*Batista*_ vs. Matt Striker, Rob Conway & Val Venis (with Jonathan Coachman)

*World Tag Team Championship*
Cade & Murdoch(c) vs. *Big Show & Kane*

*Shelton Benjamin* vs. Chavo Guerrero

_*The feud between Hardy and Edge culminated in a "Loser Leaves Raw Ladder Match" at WWE Homecoming on October 3, which Edge won. After the match, Hardy took the briefcase and left to go to the SmackDown! brand, beginning a rivalry between the two brands*_

*Rey Mysterio & Matt Hardy* vs. Tyson Tomko & Snitsky (with Edge and Lita)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Survivor Series 2005*

*WWE Championship with Eric Bischoff as Special Guest Referee*
Christian(c) (with Tyson Tomko) vs. *John Cena*

*Traditional Five-on-Five Survivor Series Match*
*Team Smackdown! (Batista, Rey Mysterio, JBL, Randy Orton*, Matt Hardy)* vs. Team Raw (Triple H, Kane, Big Show, Carlito, Chris Masters)

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Trish Stratus(c) (with Mickie James)* vs. Melina (with Johnny Nitro & Joey Mercury)

_*Michaels won after applying a Sharpshooter on Angle who did not submit and tried to resist but passed out from the pain and loss of blood*_

*Submission Match*
Kurt Angle vs. *Shawn Michaels*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Ric Flair(c)* vs. Shelton Benjamin

*United States Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs. *Booker T (with Sharmell)*


** = Sole Survivor*












*Armageddon 2005*

*Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Batista(c)* vs. Randy Orton vs. Rey Mysterio

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*MNM(c) (with Melina)* vs. The Mexicools

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
*Kid Kash(c)* vs. Juventud

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
JBL (with Jillian Hall) vs. *Matt Hardy*

*Bobby Lashley* vs. William Regal

Funaki vs. *Paul Burchill*

*United States Championship*
*Booker T(c) (with Sharmell)* vs. Chris Benoit












*New Year's Revolution 2006*

*Money in the Bank Cash-In Match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Edge (with Lita)*

*Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Chris Masters vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Triple H vs. Kurt Angle vs. Carlito

*Gauntlet Match for the WWE Women's Championship*
*Trish Stratus(c)* vs. Mickie James vs. Ashley vs. Maria vs. Torrie Wilson vs. Victoria vs. Candice Michelle

Big Show vs. *Shelton Benjamin*

*Kane* vs. Gregory Helms

*Chavo Guerrero* vs. Snitsky

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Ric Flair(c)* vs. Edge (with Lita)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Royal Rumble 2006*

_*The World Heavyweight Championship was originally held by Batista. He defended the title against Henry at a SmackDown! live event in a steel cage match. Henry was disqualified in the match and Batista retained the title but his triceps were injured. As a result, he was forced to vacate the title on the January 13 episode of SmackDown!. Later on, it was announced the Royal Rumble would determine the new World Heavyweight Champion.

As Triple H eliminated Shelton Benjamin from the match, Mr. McMahon's music played which distracted Triple H. McMahon made his way to the ring while Shawn Michaels eliminated Triple H from behind. Triple H returned to the ring and tried to attack Michaels until Shane McMahon (not an official entrant) beat him and Michaels superkicked Triple H. Lita then came to ringside taunting Cena with the WWE Championship, climbing up to the apron. As Cena ran to punch Lita, Michaels climbed to his feet and came up behind Cena, throwing him over the top rope. 

Randy Orton entered No. 29 and started attacking his enemies. Kurt Angle drew No. 30 but he made a mistake by charging Orton near the ropes. Orton simply sidestepped the charge and eliminated Angle from the match. Orton began to celebrate when hooded figures carrying a casket came out. Lightning struck the casket and set it on fire; The Undertaker emerged attacking many of the wrestlers in the ring, while Orton evaded Undertaker by leaving the ring, eliminating himself from the match. 

Michaels, Mysterio and Mark Henry were the final three participants. Michaels and Mysterio teamed to eliminate Henry but failed to do so, instead Mysterio performed a 619 on Henry, and then eliminated him from the match. As retaliation, Henry assaulted Mysterio and threw him into the steel steps, before rolling him back into the ring for Michaels to eliminate. Michaels tried to eliminate Mysterio, but Mysterio countered and was able to eliminate Michaels to win the 2006 Royal Rumble match*_

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match for the vacant World Heavyweight Championship*
*Rey Mysterio* wins after eliminating Shawn Michaels last

*Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match for the WWE Championship*
*Edge(c) (with Lita)* vs. Ric Flair

*United States Championship*
*Booker T(c) (with Sharmell)* vs. The Boogeyman

*Trish Stratus as Special Guest Referee*
*Mickie James* vs. Ashley

*Cruiserweight Open for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Kid Kash(c) vs. Funaki vs. Jamie Noble vs. Nunzio vs. Paul London vs. Brian Kendrick vs. *Gregory Helms*











*No Way Out 2006*

*Hell in a Cell Match to determine the #1 contender for the World Heavyweight Championship at WrestleMania 22*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. The Undertaker

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Rey Mysterio(c)* vs. Mark Henry

*United States Championship*
*Booker T(c) (with Sharmell)* vs. Matt Hardy

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*MNM(c) (with Melina)* vs. Paul London & Brian Kendrick

*Finlay* vs. The Boogeyman

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the United States Championship*
*Chris Benoit* vs. JBL (with Jillian Hall)


----------



## roipdh12

*In Your House 15 - "A Cold Day In Hell!" *

Singles match
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Flash Funk.

Singles match
Mankind def. Rocky Maivia.

WWF Tag Team Championship
Legion Of Doom def. Owen Hart and The British Bulldog {C}.

No Holds Barred match
Ken Shamrock def. Vader.

Singles match
Ahmed Johnson def. Farrouq via a Disqualification.

WWF Championship
The Undertaker {C} def. Steve Austin.


----------



## JeriTest23

BACKLASH 2008:

World Tag Team Championship Match
Londrick vs *Rhodes and Carlito(c)*

Hardcore Match
*Matt Hardy* vs Randy Orton

Singles Match
Shelton Benjamin vs *Kofi Kingston*

Singles Match
JBL vs *Chris Jericho*

ECW Championship Match
*Kane(c)* vs MVP

WHC Match
*Undertaker(c)* vs Edge

Special Referee Match-Chris Jericho as the the referee-
HBK vs *Batista*

WWE Championship Match
*Triple H(C)* vs John Cena


JUDGMENT DAY 2008

Falls Count Anywhere Intercontinental Championship Match
Jeff Hardy vs CM Punk(c) vs *John Morrison* vs The Miz

US Title Match
*MVP(c)* vs Carlito

Women's Title Match
*Beth Phoenix(c)* vs Melina

ECW Championship Match
*Kane(c)* vs Matt Hardy

WHC Match
*Undertaker(c)* vs Batista

Singles Match
Umaga vs *Mr.Kennedy*

WWE Championship Match
*Triple H(c)* vs Big Show


ONE NIGHT STAND 2008:

World Tag Team Championship Ladder Match
Hardy Boys vs *Carlito and Rhodes(c)*

No DQ Match
Tommy Dreamer vs *CM Punk*

Hardcore Match
Umaga vs *Mr.Kennedy*

IC Title Falls Count Anywhere Match
*John Morrison(c)* vs The Miz

I Quit Match
JBL vs *John Cena*

Last Man Standing Match
*Chris Jericho* vs Randy Orton

WHC Steel Cage Match
Undertaker(c) vs Batista VS *Edge*

WWE Championship First Blood Match
*Triple H(c)* vs HBK



NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS

US Title Match
*Matt Hardy* vs MVP(c)

WWE Tag Team Title Match
Morrison and Miz(c) vs *Benjamin and Kingston*

IC Title Match
*Jeff Hardy* vs John Morrison(c)

ECW Championship Match
Kane(c) vs *Mark Henry*

Women's Title Match
Beth Phoenix(c) vs *Maria*

World Tag Team Titles Match
Rhodes and Carlito vs *DiBiase and ????* -Rhodes betrayals Carlito, like what happens in the PPV-

WHC No Holds Barred Match
Undertaker(c) vs *Edge*
-CM Punk cashes in the MITB contract after the match and won the title

WWE Championship Match
Triple H(c) vs *John Cena* vs Mr.Kennedy vs Batista


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania 22*

*WWE Championship*
Edge (with Lita) vs. *John Cena*

*Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus(c) vs. *Mickie James*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Rey Mysterio(c)* vs. Randy Orton

Shawn Michaels (with Mr. McMahon) vs. *Triple H*

JBL(with Jillian Hall) vs. *The Boogeyman*

*The Undertaker* vs. Kurt Angle

*Interpromotional Match*
WWE Tag Team Champions MNM (with Melina) vs. *World Tag Team Champions Big Show & Kane*

*"I Quit" Match*
*Mick Foley* vs. Ric Flair

*United States Championship*
Booker T(c) (with Sharmell) vs. _*Chris Benoit*_

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
*Rob Van Dam* vs. Matt Hardy vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Mark Henry vs. Chris Masters vs. Finlay vs. Carlito vs. Chavo Guerrero

*Dark Match: 22-Man Interpromotional Battel Royal*
*Bobby Lashley (SD!)* wins after eliminating Viscera (RAW) last











*Backlash 2006*

*WWE Championship with Mick Foley as special guest referee*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Edge

*No Holds Barred Match*
Shawn Michaels vs. *Shane McMahon (with Mr. McMahon)*

*Triple H* vs. Shelton Benjamin

*Match for the Intercontinental Championship and Van Dam's Money in the Bank contract*
Carlito(c) (with Chris Masters) vs. *Rob Van Dam*

_*Stratus won by disqualification*_

*Women's Championship*
Mickie James(c) vs. *Trish Stratus*

Ric Flair vs. *Umaga (with Armando Alejandro Estrada)*

*World Tag Team Championship*
Big Show & Kane(c) vs. *Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch*











*Judgment Day 2006*

*Title vs. Career Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Rey Mysterio(c)* vs. JBL

_*During the match, The Great Khali made his debut and assaulted The Undertaker to allow Angle to win*_

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker vs. *Kurt Angle*

_*Benoit won by disqualification*_

*United States Championship*
*Chris Benoit(c)* vs. Mark Henry

*King of the Ring final match*
*Booker T (with Sharmell)* vs. Chavo Guerrero

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Gregory Helms(c)* vs. Super Crazy

Matt Hardy vs. *Finlay*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM(c) (with Melina) vs. *Paul London & Brian Kendrick*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ECW One Night Stand 2006*

_*As Cena went to deliver Van Dam an FU, Van Dam grabbed onto the rope, which leads Cena to deliver Van Dam an FU out of the ring. As Cena turned around, the debuting CM Punk interfered and attacked Cena. The Hammerstein Ballroom crowd chanted "Thank You Punk!". Van Dam then executed the Five-Star Frog Splash on Cena, but there was no referee as both Nick Patrick and John Finnegan were knocked out by Cena earlier. Tommy Dreamer ran to the ring, and counted the pinfall to three, giving Van Dam the victory*_

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Rob Van Dam*

Masato Tanaka vs. *Balls Mahoney*

_*Near the end of the match, Foley had Edge in control and pulled out a table. Lita then hit Foley in between the legs with a barbed wire bat and lit the table which then allowed Edge to perform a spear on Foley through the ring ropes through the flaming table on the outside. He then pinned Foley for the victory*_

Mick Foley (with Terry Funk) vs. *Edge (with Lita)*

_*After the match, Sabu showed proper respect for his opponent and shook Mysterio's hand*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Rey Mysterio(c)* vs. Sabu

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match*
Yoshihiro Tajiri & Super Crazy vs. *The FBI* vs. Kid Kash & Psicosis

*Kurt Angle* vs. Randy Orton

*Tazz* vs. Jerry Lawler











*Vengeance 2006*

*WWE Championship*
*Rob Van Dam(c)* vs. Edge (with Lita)

*World Tag Team Championship*
*Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch(c)* vs. D-Generation X

Kane vs. *Umaga (with Armando Alejandro Estrada)*

_*Punk submitted to the STFU following The Sandman inadvertently striking him with his singapore cane*_

*Extreme Lumberjack Match*
*John Cena* vs. CM Punk

*Triple Threat Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Shelton Benjamin(c) vs. Carlito vs. *Johnny Nitro (with Melina)*

*Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman* vs. The Spirit Squad

*Randy Orton* vs. Ric Flair











*Great American Bash 2006*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Rey Mysterio(c)* vs. Chavo Guerrero

*Batista* vs. Finlay

*Bobby Lashley* vs. William Regal 

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Gregory Helms(c)* vs. Super Crazy

_*General Manager Theodore Long put Sabu in the match to replace Khali, who was not medically cleared to wrestle*_

*Steel Cage Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. Sabu

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Paul London & Brian Kendrick(c)* vs. The Pitbulls

*Match for the vacant United States Championship*
Matt Hardy vs. *Mr. Kennedy*











*Summerslam 2006*

_*After the match, Cena extended his hand to Hogan saying, "I needed to know and I found out," and Hogan shook his hand*_

Hulk Hogan vs. *John Cena*

_*King Booker's Court attacked both men*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
_Rey Mysterio(c) vs. Batista ended in a No Contest_

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs. *Edge (with Lita)* vs. Randy Orton

*D-Generation X* vs. The McMahons 

*Last Man Standing Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. The Great Khali

_*When Nitro threatened to hit Melina in front of Foley, she suddenly turned on Foley by delivering a low blow after he saved her, getting back with Nitro in the process*_

Mick Foley (with Melina) vs. *Johnny Nitro*

*United States Championship*
Mr. Kennedy(c) vs. *Matt Hardy*

*ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Rob Van Dam(c)* vs. Kurt Angle


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Unforgiven 2006*

_*After the match, Cena hit Edge with a chair, a ladder, and later put Lita through a table. Cena then left the ring to a chorus to boos as the show closed*_

*Tables, Ladders, and Chairs match for the WWE Championship*
*Edge(c)* vs. John Cena

*Randy Orton* vs. Jeff Hardy

*Women's Championship*
Lita(c) vs. *Trish Stratus*

*World Tag Team Championship*
Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch(c) vs. *D-Generation X* 

Ric Flair vs. *Umaga (with Armando Alejandro Estarda)*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Johnny Nitro(c) (with Melina)* vs. Carlito











*No Mercy 2006*

_*After the match, Chavo tried to apologize to Mysterio for costing him the title, as Booker pinned him to win, but ended up turning on Mysterio by hitting him in the back with a steel chair* _

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs. Batista vs. *King Booker (with Queen Sharmell)* vs. Chavo Guerrero

*Chris Benoit* vs. Finlay

_*Undertaker won by disqualification*_

*The Undertaker* vs. Mr. Kennedy

Kane vs. *MVP*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Paul London & Brian Kendrick(c)* vs. Dave Taylor & William Regal

*United States Championship*
*Matt Hardy(c)* vs. Gregory Helms











*Cyber Sunday 2006*

_*Lita, tired of being a human shield for Cena's attacks, turned on Edge by kicking him in the groin and delivering a chair shot to the head to cost him the title*_

*Hell in a Cell Match for the WWE Championship; if Cena loses, he would be transferred to SmackDown*
Edge(c) (with Lita) vs. *John Cena*

*Street Fight for the World Tag Team Championship with Eric Bischoff as special guest referee*
*D-Generation X(c)* vs. Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch

*Match for the vacant Women's Championship*
Lita vs. *Mickie James*

*The World's Greatest Tag Team* vs. Cryme Tyme

*Open Challenge*
Carlito vs. *Chris Benoit*

*Legends Lumberjack Match*
Ric Flair vs. *Umaga (with Armando Alejandro Estrada)*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Johnny Nitro(c) (with Melina) vs. *Jeff Hardy*











*Survivor Series 2006*

_*DX & RVD were the sole survivors*_

*Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Cena (John Cena, D-Generation X, Sabu & Rob Van Dam)* vs. Team Rated-RKO (Edge, Randy Orton, Big Show, CM Punk & Umaga) (with Armando Alejandro Estrada)

_*Batista won by disqualification*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
King Booker(c) (with Queen Sharmell) vs. *Batista*

*First Blood Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. Mr. Kennedy

*No-Disqualification Title vs. Career Match for the Women's Championship*
*Mickie James(c)* vs. Lita

_*MVP was the sole survivor*_

*Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Team Benoit (Chris Benoit, Kane, Bobby Lashley, Ric Flair & Carlito) vs. *Team Chavo (Chavo Guerrero, MVP, Finlay, Gregory Helms & Test) (with Vickie Guerrero and Kelly Kelly)*

*The Hardy Boyz* vs. MNM (with Melina)


----------



## JeriTest23

GREAT AMERICAN BASH 2008

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Ryder and Hawkins* vs Benjamin and Kingston(c)

Singles Match
*Kenny Dikstra* vs Chavo Guerrero

United States Championship Match
*Matt Hardy(c)* vs Finlay

ECW Championship Scramble Match
*Mark Henry(c)* vs Kane vs DH Smith vs Tommy Dreamer vs The Miz

WH Championship Scramble Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Edge vs Shelton Benjamin vs MVP vs Triple H

Women's Title Match
Beth Phoenix vs *Maria(c)*

WWE Championship Scramble Match
John Cena(c) vs Batista vs *Chris Jericho* vs Mr.Kennedy vs JBL



SUMMERSLAM 2008

ECW Championship Match
*Shelton Benjamin* vs Mark Henry(c)

Singles Match
MVP vs *Finlay*

Women's Title Match
Maria(c) vs *Mickie James* vs Beth Phoenix

Singles Match
Santino Marella vs Kofi Kingston

IC Title Match
John Morrison(c) vs *Umaga*

Parking Lot Brawl Match
*JBL* vs Finlay

World Tag Team Titles Ladder Match
*Rhodes and DiBiase(c)* vs Hardy Boys

WWE Championship Match
Triple H vs *CM Punk(c)*

Singles Match
*Batista* vs John Cena

HIAC Match
*Undertaker* vs Edge

WHC Unsactioned Match
HBK vs *Chris Jericho(c)*



UNFORGIVEN 2008

Singles Match
Rey Mysterio vs *Kane*

ECW Title Match
*Shelton Benjamin(c)* vs MVP

US Title Match
*Matt Hardy(c)* vs The Miz

IC Title Match
*Umaga(c)* vs Santino Marella

WWE Title Match
JBL vs *CM Punk(c)*

WHC Last Man Standing Match
HBK vs *Chris Jericho(c)*


----------



## JeriTest23

NO MERCY 2008

United States Championship Match
Matt Hardy(c) vs *Chavo Guerrero*

World Tag Team Championship Match
*DiBiase and Rhodes(c)* vs Kingston and Mysterio

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Ryder and Hawkins(c)* vs Finlay and Horsnwoggle

Singles Match
Carlito vs *Primo*

Women's Tag Match
*Phoenix and Mickie* vs Maria and McCool

WWE Championship Match
CM Punk(c) vs *Randy Orton*

Steel Cage Match
Batista vs *Kane*

#1 contenders Ladder Match
Triple H vs *Jeff Hardy*

WHC TLC Match
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs HBK



SURVIVOR SERIES 2008:

10 Man Tag Team Elimination Match
Team Mysterio (Mysterio,Matt Hardy,Truth,Kingston and Marella)
vs
*Team Kane (Kane,Mark Henry,Guerrero,MVP and William Regal)* Sole Survivor: Kane

Women's Elimination Match
Melina vs *Beth Phoenix* vs Maria vs Michelle McCool vs Kelly Kelly vs Candice Michelle

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
Ryder and Hawkins(c) vs *Carlito and Primo*

WWE Championship Match
Randy Orton(c) vs Jeff Hardy vs *Edge*
-Edge returns like did in that PPV

Casket Match
*Undertaker* vs Big Show

WHC Match
*John Cena* vs Batista(c)
-Batista won the title in Raw 3/11 in a Steel Cage Match against Jericho

10 Man Tag Team Elimination Match
*Team Michaels (Michaels,Punk,Triple H,Finlay and Benjamin)* Sole Survivor: Michaels
vs
Team Jericho (Jericho,JBL,Rhodes,Dibiase and Morrison)


----------



## DeeGirl

These are good.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ECW December to Dismember 2006*

*3-Way Dance for the ECW World Championship*
Big Show(c) vs. *Rob Van Dam *vs. Sabu

*Singapore Cane Match*
*CM Punk* vs. The Sandman

_*After the match, Nitro and Mercury started brawling, disbanding the group as Melina left with Nitro*_

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the ECW World Tag Team Championship; If MNM lost, they would have to disband forever*
*World's Greatest Tag Team(c)* vs. MNM (with Melina)

*Chris Benoit* vs. Brent Albright

*No Rope Barbed Wire Match*
*Tommy Dreamer* vs. Test (with Kelly Kelly)

*The FBI's Open Challenge*
The FBI vs. *Danny Doring & Roadkill*

Balls Mahoney vs. *Elijah Burke* 

*Tournament Finals for the ECW Television Championship*
*Super Crazy* vs. Mike Knox​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Armageddon 2006*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*King Booker(c) (with Queen Sharmell)* vs. Bobby Lashley

*The Brothers of Destruction* vs. Mr. Kennedy & MVP

*United States Championship*
*Matt Hardy(c)* vs. Finlay

Chris Benoit vs. *Chavo Guerrero (with Vickie Guerrero)* 

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Gregory Helms(c)* vs. Jimmy Wang Yang

*Match to determine #1 Contender to the World Heavyweight Championship later that night*
Batista vs. *Bobby Lashley*

*Ladder Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Paul London & Brian Kendrick(c)* vs. William Regal & Dave Taylor











*New Year's Revolution 2007*

_*Cena got himself disqualified*_

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Umaga (with Armando Alejandro Estrada)*

*Carlito (with Ric Flair)* vs. Chris Masters (with Torrie Wilson)

*World Tag Team Championship*
D-Generation X(c) vs. *Rated-RKO*

*Women's Championship*
*Mickie James(c)* vs. Victoria

Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch vs. *Cryme Tyme*

*Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Jeff Hardy(c)* vs. Johnny Nitro











*Royal Rumble 2007*

*Royal Rumble Match*
*The Undertaker (#30)* wins after eliminating Shawn Michaels (#23) last

*Last Man Standing Match for the WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Umaga (with Armando Alejandro Estrada)

*Last Chance Match for the World Heavyweight Championship; If Booker is counted out or disqualified, he will lose the title*
King Booker(c) (with Queen Sharmell) vs. *Batista*

*ECW World Championship with Paul Heyman as the special guest referee; If RVD won, Heyman was fired but if Big Show won, Heyman would have 100% control over ECW*
*Rob Van Dam(c)* vs. Big Show


----------



## DGenerationMC

*No Way Out 2007*

*World Tag Team Championship*
Rated-RKO(c) vs. *John Cena & Shawn Michaels*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Batista(c)* vs. Bobby Lashley

*"I Quit" Match for the United States Championship*
Chavo Guerrero(c) (with Vickie Guerrero) vs. *Chris Benoit*

*The Undertaker* vs. King Booker (with Queen Sharmell)

Matt Hardy vs. *Mr. Kennedy*

*Eight Man Tag Team Match*
*ECW World Champion Rob Van Dam & Sabu* vs. Elijah Burke & Marcus Cor Von 











*Wrestlemania 23*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista(c) vs. *The Undertaker*

*Lumberjill Match for the Women's Championship*
*Melina(c)* vs. Mickie James

_*Midway through the match, Austin was attacked by both members of Rated-RKO, causing him to become incapacitated and was taken out of the match for several minutes. Shane McMahon, who attempted to replace him as referee, called the match while being biased towards Orton. After Orton got a near-fall on Edge, Austin pulled Shane out of the ring, gave him a Stunner, and continued refereeing the match. Edge won the match after a Stunner from Austin and a spear. After the match, Trump shaved McMahon's head bald, followed by Edge spearing Trump, only to get hit himself with a Stunner from Austin*_

*"Battle of the Billionaires" Hair vs. Hair Match with Stone Cold Steve Austin as the Special Guest Referee*
Randy Orton (with Mr. McMahon) vs. *Edge (with Donald Trump)* 

*United States Championship*
*Chris Benoit(c)* vs. MVP

*WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Shawn Michaels

*Extreme Rules Eight-Man Tag Team Match*
*The ECW Originals (ECW World Champion Rob Van Dam, Tommy Dreamer, Sabu & The Sandman)* vs. The New Breed (CM Punk, Elijah Burke, Marcus Cor Von & Brent Albright)

Ric Flair vs. *Carlito*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Umaga (with Armando Alejandro Estarda) vs. *Mr. Kennedy* vs. Jeff Hardy vs. King Booker vs. Matt Hardy vs. Bobby Lashley vs. Kane vs. Johnny Nitro











*Backlash 2007*

*60-Minute Iron Man Match for the WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Shawn Michaels

*Last Man Standing Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
_The Undertaker(c) vs. Batista ends in a DRAW_

Edge vs. *Randy Orton*

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Melina(c)* vs. Ashley (with Mickie James)

_*CM Punk & Elijah Burke were the sole survivors*_

*Eight-Man Elimination Tag Team Match*
The ECW Originals vs. *The New Breed*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Judgment Day 2007*

*WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Bobby Lashley

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the United States Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs. *MVP*

_*Kane interfered and attacked Henry*_

*Match for the vacant World Heavyweight Championship*
*Batista* vs. Mark Henry

*World Tag Team Championship*
Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch(c) vs. *Paul London & Brian Kendrick*

Shawn Michaels vs. *Randy Orton*

*3-Way Dance for the ECW World Championship*
*Rob Van Dam(c)* vs. CM Punk vs. Elijah Burke 











*Extreme Rules 2007*

*Extreme Rules Match for the ECW World Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs. *CM Punk*

*Triple Threat Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Batista(c)* vs. Kane vs. Mark Henry

*Falls Count Anywhere Match for the WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Bobby Lashley

*Lumberjack Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Umaga(c) (with Armando Alejandro Estrada)* vs. The Great Khali (with Raijin Singh)

*Ladder Match to unify the World Tag Team Championship and the ECW World Tag Team Championship*
*Paul London & Brian Kendrick(c)* vs. World's Greatest Tag Team(c)

*Tag Team Tables Match*
*Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman* vs. Elijah Burke & Marcus Cor Von

*Stretcher Match*
*Randy Orton* vs. Ric Flair











*Vengeance: Night of Champions*

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Championship with Mick Foley as Special Guest Referee*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Randy Orton vs. Bobby Lashley vs. King Booker (with Queen Sharmell)

*WWE Women's Championship*
Melina(c) vs. *Candice Michelle*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Batista(c)* vs. Kane

*United States Championship*
*MVP(c)* vs. Sgt. Slaughter

_*Hardy won by disqualification*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Umaga(c) (with Armando Alejandro Estrada) vs. *Jeff Hardy*

_*Elijah Burke turned on Punk and cost him the title*_

*ECW World Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs. *Johnny Nitro*

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Chavo Guerrero(c)* vs. Jimmy Wang Yang

*Non-Title Champions vs. Champions Match*
World Tag Team Champions Paul London & Brian Kendrick vs. *WWE Tag Team Champions Deuce 'n Domino (with Cherry) *











*Great American Bash 2007*

_*On the July 6 edition of SmackDown!, Kennedy defeated Batista for the World Heavyweight Championship after cashing in his Money in the Bank contract*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Mr. Kennedy(c)* vs. Batista

*WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Carlito

*Texas Bullrope Match*
*Randy Orton* vs. Dustin Rhodes (with Dusty Rhodes)

_*Punk won by disqualification when Elijah Burke attacked him*_

*ECW World Championship*
John Morrison(c) vs. *CM Punk*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Umaga(c) (with Armando Alejandro Estrada) * vs. Jeff Hardy

*Women's Championship*
*Candice Michelle(c)* vs. Melina

Bobby Lashley vs. *King Booker (with Queen Sharmell)*

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero(c) vs. *Jimmy Wang Yang* vs. Shannon Moore vs. Jamie Noble

*United States Championship*
*MVP(c)* vs. Matt Hardy


----------



## roipdh12

*King Of The Ring 1997 - " The King is here!" *

KOTR Semi Final match
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Ahmed Johnson.

KOTR Semi Final match
Mankind def. Jerry The King Lawler.

WWF Tag Team Championship
The Hart Foundation {Owen Hart & Jim Neidhart} def. The Legion Of Doom {C} via a Disqualification.

Tag Team match
The Headbangers def. Jesse James and Bart Gunn.

Singles match
Goldust def. Crush.

WWF European Championship.
The British Bulldog {C} def. Sycho Sid.

KOTR Final match
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Mankind.

Singles match
Shawn Michaels and Stone Cold Steve Austin fought to a Double Disqualification.

WWF Championship match
Farrouq def. The Undertaker {C}.




*In Your House 16 - "Canadian Stampede"*

Singles match
Hunter Hearst Helmsley and Mankind fought to a Double Count Out.

Singles match
The Great Sasuke def. Taka Michinoku.

Tag Team match
The New Blackjacks def. The Godwinns.

Ten Man Tag Team Elimination match
The Hart Foundation {Bret Hart & Jim Neidhart & The British Bulldog & Brian Pillman & Owen Hart} def. Steve Austin & Ken Shamrock & Goldust & The Legion Of Doom.

Casket match - WWF Championship match
The Undertaker def. Faroouq {c}.




*Summer Slam 1997 - "Hart & Soul" *

Steel Cage match
Mankind def. Hunter Hearst Helmsley.

Singles match - If Pillman loses he will wear Marlena's dress until he wins another match.
Goldust def. Brian Pillman.

WWF Tag Team Championship
Legion Of Doom {C} def. The Godwinns.

WWF European Championship
The British Bulldog {C} def. Ken Shamrock via a Disqualification.

Singles match
Savio Vega def. Crush.

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Steve Austin def. Owen Hart {C}.

WWF Championship match with Shawn Michaels as the special guest referee.
Bret Hart def. The Undertaker {C}.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Summerslam 2007*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Randy Orton*

_*Kennedy got himself intentionally counted out*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Mr. Kennedy(c) vs. *Batista*

*Triple H* vs. King Booker (with Queen Sharmell)

*Tornado Tag Team Match*
ECW World Champion John Morrison & Elijah Burke vs. *CM Punk & Tommy Dreamer*

*Women's Championship*
Candice Michelle(c) vs. *Beth Phoenix*

*Rey Mysterio* vs. Chavo Guerrero

*Mark Henry* vs. Kane

*Steel Cage Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Umaga(c) (with Armando Alejandro Estrada) vs. *Jeff Hardy*











*Unforgiven 2007*

*Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Mr. Kennedy(c) vs. *Batista* vs. Rey Mysterio

_*Cena entered the ring with rage and started beating on Orton until Orton struck Cena down. Orton covered Cena, but he could only get a two count. Cena angrily lost his control and started beating Orton. The referee Mike Chioda tried to stop Cena from continuously punching Orton, but Cena continued and was disqualified. Therefore, Orton won the match as a title changes hands only by pinfall or submission. As a result, Orton retained the WWE Championship. Outside the ring, Cena put Orton in the STFU before kicking Orton in the head the same way as Orton had kicked in Cena's father's head on a previous episode of Raw*_

*WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. John Cena

*World Tag Team Championship*
Paul London & Brian Kendrick(c) vs. *Cade & Murdoch*

*The Undertaker* vs. Mark Henry

*Women's Championship*
*Beth Phoenix(c)* vs. Candice Michelle

*No-Disqualification 2-on-1 Handicap Elimination Match*
Triple H vs. *Umaga & Carlito (with Armando Alejandro Estrada)*

*ECW World Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. The Boogeyman

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*MVP & Matt Hardy(c)* vs. Deuce 'n Domino (with Cherry)











*No Mercy 2007*

*Last Man Standing Match for the WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Triple H

_*Khali won the match after Batista intentionally disqualified himself by hitting him with a steel chair. Since a championship cannot change hands via countout or disqualification, Batista retained the title*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista(c) vs. *The Great Khali (with Ranjin Singh)*

*Women's Championship*
*Beth Phoenix(c)* vs. Mickie James

*Casket Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. Mark Henry

_*A backstage segment then occurred, where Vince McMahon announced that as Jeff Hardy had wrestled a match, that he would defend his title that night, with the added stipulation of being a mystery opponent later revealed to be McMahon's illegitimate son, Mr. Kennedy*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs. *Mr. Kennedy*

*ECW World Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. The Miz

*World Tag Team Championship*
Cade & Murdoch(c) vs. *Paul London & Brian Kendrick*

_*After the dark match, the pay-per-view event began with an in-ring segment featuring Raw General Manager William Regal and WWE Chairman Vince McMahon, who informed the WWE Champion Randy Orton that he would not be defending the title against John Cena that night, due to Cena's injury; Triple H then came to the ring and challenged Orton to a match for the title, which Orton rejected. McMahon, however, relented to Triple H's request and made a Triple Threat match to determine who would face Orton later, which became the opening contest of the event*_

*Triple Threat Match to determine the challenger for the WWE Championship in the main event*
*Triple H* vs. Umaga (with Armando Alejandro Estrada) vs. Intercontinental Champion Jeff Hardy











*Cyber Sunday 2007*

*Stretcher Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Batista(c)* vs. The Great Khali (with Ranjin Singh)

*Street Fight*
*Triple H* vs. Umaga (with Armando Alejandro Estrada)

_*Near the end of the match, Michaels regained the upper hand, but as he was attempting "Sweet Chin Music", Orton delivered a low blow to Michaels. Michaels won the match by disqualification, and Orton retained his title. After the match, Orton attempted a running punt to the fallen Michaels, but before he could, Michaels got up, and hit a superkick on Orton*_

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs. *Shawn Michaels*

_*Finlay dominated until MVP rolled outside the ring and was counted out. Finlay won the match, and MVP retained his title as a title could not change hands on a countout*_

*United States Championship*
MVP(c) vs. *Finlay (with Hornswoggle)*

_*Both JBL and Foley came into the ring and fought before Austin delivered a Stone Cold Stunner to both men*_

*Intercontinental Championship with Stone Cold Steve Austin as the Special Guest Referee*
*Mr. Kennedy(c) (with JBL)* vs. Jeff Hardy (with Mick Foley)

_*Later into the match, as Punk was about to perform the Go To Sleep on Dreamer, Big Daddy V interfered in the match and attacked both men. Following this, the referee threw out the match and declared it a no contest*_

*ECW World Championship*
_CM Punk(c) vs. Tommy Dreamer ends in a No Contest_

*"I Quit" Match*
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Chavo Guerrero











*Survivor Series 2007*

_*At one point, Batista hit the The Undertaker with a Batista Bomb through a table. Batista then attempted to pin The Undertaker but he only got a two count. The Undertaker then hit Batista with a Tombstone Piledriver. He pinned Batista but Batista kicked out at two. The Undertaker then hit another Tombstone Piledriver on top of the steel ring steps. The Undertaker pinned Batista, and as the referee counted the pin, Edge, dressed as a cameraman, pulled the referee out of the ring, and hit The Undertaker with the camera he was holding and then positioned Undertaker's head on top of the steel steps. Edge then slammed a folding chair across the back of The Undertaker's head. While the referee re-entered the ring, Edge dragged Batista onto The Undertaker, and as a result, Batista pinned The Undertaker and retained his World Heavyweight Title. After the match Edge came back into the ring and struck The Undertaker in the head as he was sitting up*_

*Hell in a Cell Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Batista(c)* vs. The Undertaker

*WWE Championship; the Sweet Chin Music is banned and if Orton is disqualified, he will lose the title*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Shawn Michaels

*Mr. McMahon as the Special Guest Referee*
Shane McMahon vs. *Intercontinental Champion Mr. Kennedy* 

_*After pinning MVP, Hardy was the sole survivor. As a result, Team HHH won*_

*Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Tag-Team Match*
*Team HHH (Triple H, Jeff Hardy, Rey Mysterio, Kane & Finlay) (with Hornswoggle)* vs. Team MVP (United States Champion MVP, Umaga, The Great Khali, WWE Tag Team Champions John Morrison & The Miz) (with Armando Alejandro Estrada and Ranjin Singh)

*Interpromotional Match for the Women's Championship*
*Beth Phoenix(c)* vs. Victoria

*Triple Threat Match for the ECW World Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. Big Daddy V (with Matt Striker) vs. Tommy Dreamer











*Armageddon 2007*

*Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista(c) vs. The Undertaker vs. *Edge* 

*Women's Championship*
*Beth Phoenix(c)* vs. Mickie James

*WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Jeff Hardy

*Rey Mysterio* vs. The Great Khali (with Ranjin Singh)

*Match for a WWE Championship match at the 2008 Royal Rumble*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Intercontinental Champion Mr. Kennedy

*D-Generation X* vs. Umaga & Carlito (with Armando Alejandro Estrada)

*Tables Match for the ECW Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. Big Daddy V (with Matt Striker)

*United States Championship; if MVP is disqualified or counted out, he will lose the championship*
*MVP(c)* vs. Finlay (with Hornswoggle)











*Royal Rumble 2008*

*30-man Royal Rumble Match*
*Ric Flair (#9)* wins after eliminating Triple H (#29)

_*Jericho would knock Orton onto the outside with a clothesline, which made Orton lay in front of SmackDown's announcer's table. Jericho would then launch into Orton, but Orton would move, which made Jericho run into JBL. Then Jericho and Orton would get back into the ring. Jericho would then apply the Walls of Jericho on Orton. He tried to reach the ropes but he failed to do so. JBL then interfered and then kicked Jericho, which allowed Orton to recover and hit an RKO to retain*_

*No-Disqualification Match for the WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Chris Jericho

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Edge(c) (with Vickie Guerrero, Curt Hawkins and Zack Ryder)* vs. Rey Mysterio

*ECW World Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. Shelton Benjamin











*No Way Out 2008*

*Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Triple H vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Chris Jericho vs. Umaga

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Edge(c)* vs. Rey Mysterio

Ric Flair vs. *Shawn Michaels*

_*Burke won by disqualification*_

*ECW World Championship*
*Elijah Burke(c)* vs. CM Punk

*Elimination Chamber Match for a World Heavyweight Championship match at WrestleMania XXIV*
*The Undertaker* vs. Batista vs. MVP vs. Finlay vs. Kane vs. The Great Khali (with Ranjin Singh)


----------



## roipdh12

*In Your House 17 - "Ground Zero" *

Singles match
Brian Pillman def. Goldust.

Triple Threat match
Farrouq def. Crush and Savio Vega.

Four Way Elimination match - WWF Tag Team Championship.
The Headbangers def. The Legion Of Doom {C} & The British Bulldog and Owen Hart & The Godwinns.

WWF Championship match
Bret Hart {C} def. The Patriot.

Singles match
The Undertaker and Shawn Michaels fought to a Double Count Out.



*One Night Only - "European War!" *

Singles match
Hunter Hearst Helmsley def. Dude Love.

WWF Tag Team Championship
The Headbangers {C} def. The Legion Of Doom.

Singles match
The Patriot def. Savio Vega.

Singles match
Vader def. Owen Hart.

WWF Championship match
Bret Hart {C} def. The Undertaker via a Disqualification.

WWF European Championship
Shawn Michaels def. The British Bulldog {C}.




*In Your House - "Badd Blood" *

Tag Team match
The Nation Of Domination {Farrouq and Rocky Maivia} def. The Legion Of Doom.

Singles match
Crush def. Savio Vega.

Flag match
The Patriot def. The British Bulldog.

WWF Tag Team Championship
The Godwinns def. The Headbangers {C}.

Tournament Finals - Vacant WWF Intercontinental Championship.
Brian Pillman def. Owen Hart.

WWF Championship match
Bret Hart {C} def. Vader.

Hell In A Cell match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the WWF Championship at Survivor Series.
Shawn Michaels def. The Undertaker.


----------



## JeriTest23

ARMAGEDDON 2008:

Singles Match
*Matt Hardy* vs MVP

ECW Championship Match
*Shelton Benjamin(c)* vs Mark Henry

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Carlito and Primo(c)* vs Kendrick and Guerrero

World Tag Team Championship Match
*Legacy(c)* vs Cryme Time

Singles Match
Batista vs *Chris Jericho*

WWE Championship Match
Vladimir Kozlov vs *John Cena(c)*

WHC Match
Triple H vs Edge(c) vs *Jeff Hardy*



ROYAL RUMBLE 2009

ECW Championship Match
*Jack Swagger* vs Shelton Benjamin(c)

WHC Match
*Jeff Hardy(c)* vs The Brian Kendrick

No Holds Barred Match
*Edge* vs Triple H

WWE Championship Match
*John Cena(c)* vs JBL

30 Man RR Match
*Chris Jericho*


NO WAY OUT 2009

WH Championship Elimination Chamber Match
Edge vs Jeff Hardy(c) vs Triple H vs The Brian Kendrick vs *Undertaker *vs MVP

Singles Match
*Chris Jericho* vs Finlay

US Title Match
*Kofi Kingston* vs Chavo Guerrero(c)

ECW Title Match
*Jack Swagger(c)* vs Tommy Dreamer

IC Title Match
Umaga(c) vs *Christian*

WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match
John Cena(c) vs JBL vs HBK vs Rey Mysterio vs Kane vs *Randy Orton*



WM25

Jack Swagger won a 25 Man Battle Royal (13:11)
JBL defeat Rey Mysterio (9:35)
CM Punk defeat Benjamin,MVP,Jericho,Kane,Kingston,Christian and Kendrick to win the MITB contract (14:08)
Finlay defeat Mark Henry in a Belfast Street Fight (7:40)
Beth Phoenix defeat Maryse,Layla,McCool,Melina,Natalya,Wilson and Victoria in a Gauntlet Match to crown the Best Diva in WM (10:02)
Matt Hardy defeat Jeff Hardy (12:25)
The Colons defeat Legacy and Morrison&Miz to win the Unified Tag Titles (8:51)
John Cena defeat Edge (19:22)
Chris Jericho defeat Randy Orton and Triple H to win the title (23:43)
Undertaker defeat HBK to retain the title (32:55)


----------



## roipdh12

*Survivor Series 1997 - "Gang Rulz" *

Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match

The New Age Outlaws & The Godwinns def. The Headbangers & The New Blackjacks.
Survivors: Road Dogg and Billy Gunn.

Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match

Team Canada {The British Bulldog & Jim Neidhart & Doug Furnas & Phil Lafon } def. Team USA { Vader & Goldust & Steve Blackman & Marc Mero}.
Survivor: The British Bulldog.

Singles match
Kane def. Mankind.

Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match

The Nation Of Domination {Farrouq & The Rock & Kama Mustafa & DLO Brown} def. The Road Warriors & Ahmed Johnson & Ken Shamrock 
Survivors: Farrouq and The Rock.

WWF Intercontinental Championship
Steve Austin def. Owen Hart {C}.

WWF Championship match
Shawn Michaels def. Bret Hart {C} - with the Montreal Screwjob.



*DX - In Your House - "Break It Down!" *

Singles match to determinate the inagural WWF Light Heavyweight Champion
Taka Michinoku def. Brian Christopher.

"Toughtman match"
Butterbean def. Marc Mero via a Disqualification.

WWF Tag Team Championship
The New Age Outlaws {C} and The Legion Of Doom fought to a No Contest.

Boot Camp match
Triple H def. Sgt. Slaughter.

Singles match
The Undertaker def. Jeff Jarrett via a Disqualification.

WWF Intercontinental Championship.
Steve Austin {C} def. The Rock.

No Disqualification - WWF Championship match
Shawn Michaels {C} def. Ken Shamrock.




*Royal Rumble 1998 - "30 man..only 1 winner" *

Winner gets #30 in the Royal Rumble match.
Vader def. The Artist Formerly known as Goldust.

WWF Intercontinental Championship
The Rock {C} def. Ken Shamrock via a Disqualification.

WWF Tag Team Championship.
The Legion Of Doom def. The New Age Outlaws {C} via a Count Out.

Thirty man Royal Rumble match - where the winner will face the WWF Champion at Wrestle Mania 14.

Final 6 - Vader & The Rock & Farrouq & Steve Austin & Ken Shamrock & Dude Love.
Final 4 - The Rock & Farrouq & Steve Austin & Ken Shamrock.
Final 2 - The Rock & Steve Austin.

Winner: Steve Austin.

Casket match - WWF Championship 
Shawn Michaels {C} def. The Undertaker - same as reality.


----------



## JeriTest23

BACKLASH 2009

ECW Championship Match
Christian vs *Jack Swagger(c)* vs Finlay 

Intercontinental Championship Match
Santino Marella vs *Mike Knox(c)*

Unified Tag Team Championship Match
*The Colons(c)* vs Morrison and Miz

Women's Match
Maria vs *Beth Phoenix*

6 Man Tag Team Match
Triple H,HBK and John Cena vs *Legacy*

WHC No Holds Barred Match
Edge vs *Undertaker(c)*

WWE Championship Falls Count Anywhere Match
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs Jeff Hardy


JUDGMENT DAY 2009

Intercontinental Championship Match
Rey Mysterio vs *Mike Knox(c)*

Unified Tag Team Championship Match
*The Colons(c)* vs Legacy

Singles Match
*Edge* vs Jeff Hardy

Singles Match
*CM Punk* vs Kane

WHC Match
Undertaker(c) vs *Triple H*

WWE Championship Match
*Randy Orton* vs Chris Jericho(c)


EXTREME RULES 2009

Tables Match
*Jeff Hardy* vs Matt Hardy

IC Title No DQ Match
Rey Mysterio(c) vs *Chris Jericho*

US Title Steel Cage Match
Finlay(c) vs *Mark Henry*

ECW Championship Extreme Rules Match
Christian(c) vs Jack Swagger vs *Tommy Dreamer*

Handicap Tag Team Extreme Rules Match
Batista and CM Punk vs *Legacy*

WH Championship Last Man Standing Match
Triple H(c) vs John Cena DRAW


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania 24*

_*After the match, Orton left quickly and Flair got a standing ovation from the crowd. An emotional Flair embraced his family at ringside and then, as he proceeded to go backstage, he thanked the crowd for their support*_

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs. *Ric Flair*

_*Cena became increasingly annoyed by Mayweather throughout the match. After the match, Mayweather was so obnoxious in trying to take credit for the win that Cena would hit the F-U on him, turning face in the process*_

*Floyd "Money" Mayweather & John Cena* vs. Big Show & Shane McMahon

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) (with Vickie Guerrero, Chavo Guerrero, Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder) vs. *The Undertaker*

*Lumberjill Match for the Women's Championship*
*Beth Phoenix(c) (with Santino Marella)* vs. Maria (with Snoop Dogg)

*Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon)* vs. Mr. Kennedy (with Mr. McMahon)

*Interpromotional Match*
Shawn Michaels vs. *Batista* 

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. JBL

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
*MVP* vs. Finlay (with Hornswoggle) vs. Kane vs. John Morrison vs. The Miz vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Umaga vs. Matt Hardy (last-minute replacement for Jeff Hardy)

*Extreme Rules Match for the ECW Championship*
Elijah Burke(c) vs. *CM Punk*











*Backlash 2008*

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. John Cena vs. Mr. Kennedy vs. Triple H 

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*The Undertaker(c)* vs. Edge

*WWE Women's Championship*
Beth Phoenix(c) (with Melina) vs. *Mickie James*

*Chris Jericho as Special Guest Referee*
_*Shawn Michaels*_ vs. Batista

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*John Morrison & The Miz(c)* vs. CM Punk & Kane

*Belfast Brawl*
Finlay (with Hornswoggle) vs. *JBL*

*United States Championship*
MVP(c) vs. *Matt Hardy*











*Judgment Day 2008*

*WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Mr. Kennedy (with William Regal)

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
World Heavyweight Champion The Undertaker & The Hardys vs. *Edge, WWE Tag Team Champions John Morrison & The Miz (with La Familia)*

*Batista* vs. MVP

*WWE Women's Championship*
Beth Phoenix(c) vs. *Mickie James*

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Chris Jericho

*ECW Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. Kane

*Triple Threat Match to determine the #1 Contender for the WWE Championship*
*John Cena* vs. Triple H vs. JBL


----------



## JeriTest23

NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS 2009

IC Title Match
*Rey Mysterio* vs Chris Jericho(c)
-Mysterio won the title in Raw 8/6, lost in Raw 22/6 against Jericho,Mysterio winning in Superstars 25/6 and Jericho regain the title in SD 3/7

US Title Match
Christian vs *Kofi Kingston(c)* vs William Regal vs MVP vs Jack Swagger

Unified Tag Team Championship Match
Legacy vs The Colons(c) vs Cryme Time vs *Hardy Boys*

ECW Championship Match
*Tommy Dreamer(c)* vs Tyson Kidd

Women's Title Match
*Michelle McCool* vs Maria(c)

WH Championship Match
Triple H(c) vs *Randy Orton* vs John Cena

WWE Championship Match
*CM Punk* vs Kane
-Batista won the title in Raw 15/6 but injured in the same night and after that, Punk declared who competes in NOC against him will be for the title BECAUSE HE CASHES IN THE PPV...



SUMMERSLAM 2009

IC Title Match
Dolph Ziggler vs *Rey Mysterio(c)*

Singles Match
*MVP *vs William Regal

ECW Championship Extreme Rules Match
Tommy Dreamer(c) vs *Jack Swagger*

Singles Match
*Kane* vs Vladimir Kozlov

Unified Tag Team Titles Ladder Match
*Jericho and Christian* vs Hardy Boys(c)

WH Championship Match
John Cena vs *Randy Orton(c)*

WWE Championship Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs John Morrison

Tag Team No DQ Match
*Legacy* vs DX


BREAKING POINT 2009

Submission IC Title Match
*Dolph Ziggler* vs Rey Mysterio(c)

Singles Match
*Mark Henry* vs Jack Swagger

US Title Match
Kofi Kingston(c) vs *The Miz*

Submission Match
*Chris Jericho* vs Matt Hardy

Submission Match
*Christian* vs Jeff Hardy

WH Championship I Quit Match
*Randy Orton(c)* vs Batista

Tag Team Submission Count Anywhere Match
*Legacy* vs DX

WWE Championship Submission Match
Undertaker vs *CM Punk*
-Taker passes out, not tap out


----------



## JeriTest23

HELL IN A CELL 2009:

United States Championship Match
*The Miz(c)* vs Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger vs MVP

Singles Match
*Kane* vs Matt Hardy

WWE Championship HIAC Match
Undertaker vs *CM Punk(c)*

Unified Tag Team Championship Match
*Jericho and Christian(c)* vs Cryme Time

WH Championship HIAC Match
Randy Orton(c) vs Batista vs *John Cena*

HIAC Tag Team Match
*DX* vs Legacy



BRAGGING RIGHTS 2009:

SD vs Raw Match
*The Miz* vs John Morrison

Women's Match
*Maryse* vs Layla

Singles Match
*DH Smith* vs Tyson Kidd

WWE Championship No Holds Barred Match
CM Punk(c) vs *Undertaker*

14 Man Tag Team Elimination Match
*Team Raw (DX,Legacy,MVP,Swagger and Mark Henry)*
vs 
Team Smackdown (Rey Mysterio,Finlay,Batista,Christian,Jericho,Ziggler and Kane)
_-DiBiase pins Kane,Henry pins Ziggler,Jericho pins Swagger,Mysterio pins DiBiase,Batista pins Henry,Christian pins MVP,Rhodes pins Christian,Jericho pins Rhodes,Michaels pins Batista,Triple H pins Finlay,Jericho pins Michaels,Triple H pins Jericho and Triple H pins Mysterio for the win thanks to Batista
_

WH Championship 1 Hour IronMan Match
Randy Orton vs *John Cena(c)*


SURVIVOR SERIES 2009:

10 Man Traditional Survivor Series Match
*Team Miz (Miz,Sheamus,McIntire,Ziggler and Swagger)*
vs
Team Morrison (Morrison,Finlay,Bourne,Hardy and MVP)

Women's Tag Team Elimination Match
*Team Phoenix (Phoenix,Natalya,Maryse,Layla and McCool)*
vs
Team Mickie (Mickie,Kelly Kelly,Eve Torres,Gail Kim and Maria)

WHC Match
*John Cena(c)* vs Big Show

WWE Championship Match
*Undertaker(c)* vs CM Punk vs Batista vs Rey Mysterio

10 Man Survivor Series Match
*Team DX (DX,Kingston,Benjamin and Mark Henry)*
vs 
Team Legacy (Rhodes,Orton,DiBiase,Jericho and Christian)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Extreme Rules 2008*

*Last Man Standing Match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs. *John Cena*

*TLC Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs. *Edge*

*Stretcher Match*
Shawn Michaels vs. *Batista*

*"I Quit" Match*
*Beth Phoenix* vs. Melina

*Steel Cage Match*
*Triple H* vs. JBL

*Submission Match for the ECW Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. Big Show

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
*Jeff Hardy* vs. Umaga











*Night of Champions 2008*

*WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Triple H

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs. *Batista*

*Women's Championship*
*Mickie James(c)* vs. Katie Lee Burchill (with Paul Burchill)

_*Back and forth action took place between both competitors. Jericho got Marella in the Walls of Jericho. As Jericho had the hold locked on, Shawn Michaels ran through the crowd and performed Sweet Chin Music on Lance Cade, who was at ringside. As Jericho witnessed the events, he released the submission hold and tackled Michaels off the ring apron. Marella took the advantage as he performed a roll-up and pinned Jericho to become the new Intercontinental Champion*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) (with Lance Cade) vs. *Santino Marella*

*2-on-1 Handicap Match for the World Tag Team Championship*
Hardcore Holly & Cody Rhodes(c) vs. *Ted DiBiase*

*ECW Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs. *Mark Henry*

*United States Championship*
*Matt Hardy(c)* vs. Chavo Guerrero (with Bam Neely)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*John Morrison & The Miz(c)* vs. Kane & Big Show











*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Batista(c)* vs. Rey Mysterio

_*On the June 23 episode of Raw, MVP cashed in his Money in the Bank contract that he won at WrestleMania XXIV and defeated John Cena to capture the title*_

*WWE Championship*
*MVP(c)* vs. Jeff Hardy

Shawn Michaels vs. *Chris Jericho*

*Match to determine the inaugural Divas Champion*
*Michelle McCool* vs. Natalya

*JBL* vs. CM Punk

*ECW Championship*
*Mark Henry(c)* vs. Tommy Dreamer 

_*As part of the 2008 WWE Supplemental Draft, Brian Kendrick was drafted back to the SmackDown brand while his partner Paul London stayed on Raw and subsequently attacked London, thus ending the team. He answered Hardy's open challenge as a heel, with new ring attire and the name "The Brian Kendrick". He proceeded to win the title from Hardy with the help of his bodyguard, Ezekiel Jackson*_

*Open Challenge for the United States Championship*
Matt Hardy(c) vs. *The Brian Kendrick (with Ezekiel Jackson)*

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
John Morrison & The Miz(c) vs. Jesse & Festus vs. *Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder*


----------



## roipdh12

*Extreme Rules 2011*

No Disqualification match
Sheamus def. Dolph Ziggler.

Falls Count Anywhere match - WWE Intercontinental Championship
Cody Rhodes {C} def. Rey Mysterio.

Singles match
Christian def. Randy Orton.

Tables match - WWE United States Championship
Kofi Kingston def. Daniel Bryan {C} & Alberto Del Rio.

Singles match
Cm Punk def. John Morrison.

Extreme Rules match - Loser Leaves the WWE.
Layla def. Michelle McCool.

Twenty Man Hardcore Battle Royal - Winner Gets a Future WWE / World Title chance at Over The Limit.
Randy Orton won by last eliminating Christian. The participants were: The Big Show & Kane & Mark Henry & Ezekiel Jackson & Sin Cara & Drew Mclntyre & Tyler Reks & Tyson Kidd & R Truth & Dolph Ziggler & The Great Khali & Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel & David Otunga & Ted Dibiase Jr. & Cody Rhodes & Kofi Kingston & Sheamus

Steel Cage match - World Heavyweight Championship 
Santino Marrela {C} def. The Miz.

Last Man Standing match - WWE Championship
John Cena def. Wade Barrett {C}.


----------



## MrStoneColdFan

*WrestleMania 13*

*Team WWF(Mankind, Legion of Doom, The Sultan & Billy Gunn)* vs. Team ECW(Raven, The Sandman, Dudley Boyz & Sabu) - Inagural Brawl
Nation of Domination(Faarooq, Wolfie D, JC Ice)(with Clarence Mason & D'Lo Brown) vs. *Crush & The Headbangers(Mosh & Thrasher)*
*Jerry Lawler* vs. Jake Roberts - Loser Leaves WWF
*wWF World Tag Team Championship:* *Owen Hart & British Bulldog(c)* vs. New Blackjacks(Blackjack Windham & Blackjack Bradshaw) 
*WWF Intercontinental Championship:* Hunter Hearst Helmsley(c) vs. *Rocky Maivia*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Sycho Sid
*Bret Hart* vs. "Stone Cold" Steve Austin - Submission match with Ken Shamrock as the special guest referee
Ahmed Johnson vs. *Goldust*
*WWF Championship:* Vader(c) vs. *The Undertaker*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Backlash 2009
WHC Championship - Matt Hardy vs John Cena
Edge vs Big Show Last Man Standing
WWE Championship - Orton vs HHH Hell in a Cell
CM Punk w/ Steamboat vs Chris Jericho
Colons vs Priceless WTT Championship
John Morrison vs Miz
Jack Swagger vs Christian - ECW Championship


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Summerslam 2008*

*Hell in a Cell Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. Edge

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Batista(c)* vs. John Cena

*WWE Championship*
*MVP(c)* vs. Triple H

*Bar Room Brawl; If Punk loses, he must drink*
JBL vs. *CM Punk* 

_*Hardy won by disqualification*_

*ECW Championship*
Mark Henry(c) vs. *Matt Hardy*

*Mixed Tag Team Match for both the Intercontinental and Women's Championship*
Jamie Noble & Mickie James(c) vs. *Glamarella(c)*

*Jeff Hardy* vs. Big Show











*Unforgiven 2008*

_*Due to Kane's attack on Rey Mysterio earlier in the night, Mysterio was unable to compete and was replaced by Chris Jericho. This information was not revealed until the final five minutes of the match, at which point Jericho entered in place of Mysterio*_

*Championship Scramble Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista(c) vs. JBL vs. CM Punk vs. *Chris Jericho* vs. Kane

*Divas Championship*
*Michelle McCool(c)* vs. Maryse

_*During the match, Big Show came to ringside to confront Smackdown General Manager Vickie Guerrero about not being in the Championship Scramble. Guerrero insulted Show and demanded he leave. The Undertaker began to come towards the two, but Big Show turned heel by attacking The Undertaker to take him out of the match*_

*Championship Scramble Match for the WWE Championship*
MVP(c) vs. *Triple H* vs. The Undertaker vs. Jeff Hardy vs. United States Champion The Brian Kendrick

*Unsanctioned Street Fight*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Chris Jericho

*World Tag Team Championship*
*Cody Rhodes & Ted DiBiase(c)* vs. Cryme Tyme

*Championship Scramble Match for the ECW Championship*
Mark Henry(c) vs. *Matt Hardy* vs. The Miz vs. Evan Bourne vs. John Morrison











*No Mercy 2008*

*Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Shawn Michaels

*WWE Championship*
*Triple H(c)* vs. MVP

The Undertaker vs. *Big Show*

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Batista* vs. CM Punk

_*Mysterio won by disqualification*_

*Rey Mysterio* vs. Kane

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the Women's Championship*
*Beth Phoenix(c) (with Santino Marella)* vs. Mickie James

*ECW Championship*
*Matt Hardy(c)* vs. Mark Henry


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Cyber Sunday 2008*

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship*
Triple H(c) vs. MVP vs. *Jeff Hardy*

*Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Batista

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. Big Show

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Santino Marella(c) (with Beth Phoenix)* vs. The Honky Tonk Man

*Tag Team Turmoil Match for the World Tag Team Championship*
Cody Rhodes & Ted DiBiase(c) vs. John Morrison & The Miz vs. *CM Punk & Kofi Kingston* vs. Cryme Tyme vs. Hardcore Holly & Goldust

*ECW Championship*
*Matt Hardy(c)* vs. Evan Bourne

*No Holds Barred Match*
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Kane

*Dark Match: United States Championship*
*The Brian Kendrick(c) (with Ezekiel Jackson)* vs. R-Truth











*Survivor Series 2008*

_*After the match, John Cena made his return from successful surgery on a herniated disk in his neck and laid Jericho out with an Attitude Adjustment*_

*Last Man Standing Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Batista

*WWE Championship*
*Jeff Hardy(c)* vs. Triple H

*Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Orton (Randy Orton, Ted DiBiase, Cody Rhodes, Mark Henry & The Brian Kendrick) (with Ezekiel Jackson)* vs. Team HBK (Shawn Michaels, CM Punk, Kofi Kingston, Matt Hardy & Colt Cabana)

*The Undertaker * vs. Vladimir Kozlov

*Survivor Series Elimination match*
Team SmackDown (Michelle McCool, Victoria, Maria, Maryse & Natalya) vs. *Team RAW (Beth Phoenix, Mickie James, Kelly Kelly, Candice Michelle & Jillian Hall) (with Santino Marella)*

*Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Mysterio (Rey Mysterio, Cryme Tyme, The Great Khali & R-Truth)* vs. Team JBL (JBL, MVP, Shelton Benjamin, John Morrison & The Miz)











*Armageddon 2008*

*Extreme Rules Match for the WWE Championship*
*Jeff Hardy(c)* vs. The Undertaker

_*Cena won by disqualification*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. *John Cena*

*D-Generation X* vs. John Morrison & The Miz

*If Mysterio loses, he would become JBL's employee*
Rey Mysterio vs. *JBL*

United States Champion The Brian Kendrick & Ezekiel Jackson vs. *Colt Cabana & The Great Khali*

*Belfast Brawl*
Mark Henry (with Tony Atlas) vs. *Finlay*

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the Intercontinental Championship*
*CM Punk* vs. Kofi Kingston


----------



## Lm2

Wrestlemania X-7
Hardcore championship
Raven(c) Vs Kane Vs Big Show vs *Rhyno* 

RTC vs *Dudleys*

Triple Threat Tag Team Cage Match
Hardys vs *E&C*(c) vs APA

Street Fight Grudge match 
Vince Mchmahon Vs *Shane Mcmahon
*

Booker T vs *Triple H*

*Undertaker* vs Kane

WWF Championship
The rock(c) vs *Stone cold Steve Austin*


----------



## roipdh12

*WWE Capitol Punishtment*

Flag Match
Jack Swagger def. Vladimir Kozlov.

WWE United States Championship
Dolph Ziggler def. Kofi Kingston {C}.

Singles match
Mr. Money In The Bank Alberto Del Rio def. The Big Show.

Four Way Tag Team match - WWE Tag Team Championship
The Hart Dynasty {C} def. The Miz and Alex Riley & Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel & The Usos. After the match Riley attacked Miz who insulted him.

Singles match
R Truth def. Daniel Bryan.

Singles match
Cm Punk def. Rey Mysterio.

Triple Threat match - World Heavyweight Championship.
Santino Marrela {C} def. Randy Orton and Christian.

Three Stages Of Hell match {1st fall - Singles & 2nd fall - Street Fight & 3rd fall - Steel Cage match} - WWE Championship.
John Cena {C} def. Wade Barrett. Match ended with Daniel Bryan costing Barrett the title by slaming the cage door in his face allowing Cena to retain.




*King Of The Ring 2011 {replacement for MITB} *

King Of The Ring Semi Final match
Daniel Bryan def. Dolph Ziggler.

King Of The Ring Semi Final match
Wade Barrett def. Rey Mysterio.

Singles match
Kane def. Alberto Del Rio via a Count Out.

Six Man Tag Team match
The Awesome Truth {The Miz and R Truth} & Alberto Del Rio def. Alex Riley & Evan Bourne & Kofi Kingston. John Morrison made his return after the match by attacking Truth.

Singles match
Randy Orton and Christian fought to a Double Disqualiification.

WWE Intercontinental Championship
Cody Rhodes {C} def. Sin Cara.

Singles match
Mark Henry def. The Big Show.

World Heavyweight Championship
Santino Marrela {C} def. Sheamus. 

King Of The Ring Finals
Daniel Bryan def. Wade Barrett.

WWE Championship.
Cm Punk def. John Cena {C}.



*Summer Slam 2011 *

Singles match
Alex Riley def. The Miz

Singles match
Alberto Del Rio def. Sin Cara.

WWE Tag Team Championship
Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne def. The Hart Dynasty {C}.

Singles match
R Truth def. John Morrison.

WWE Divas Championship
Kelly Kelly {C} def. Beth Pheonix.

Singles match
Wade Barrett def. Daniel Bryan.

No Holds Barred match
Randy Orton def. Christian.

Elimination Chamber match - World Heavyweight Championship.
Mark Henry def. Santino Marrela {C} & Sheamus & Dolph Ziggler & Cody Rhodes & Evan Bourne.

Vacant WWE Championship match
Rey Mysterio def. John Cena.

WWE Championship match - Money In The Bank Cash In.
Alberto Del Rio def. Rey Mysterio {C}.


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2002*
{*} - I am going to give the show a few little adjustments that in my opinion will make it the one of the greatest PPV's of all time if now the greatest {not that it's not already}.

Singles match
Kurt Angle def. Rey Mysterio.

Singles match
Chris Jericho def. Ric Flair

Singles match
Edge def. Eddie Guerrero.

WWE Tag Team Championship
The Un- Americans {Christian and Lance Storm} def. Bookdust {Booker T and Goldust},

Singles match
The Undertaker def. Chris Benoit.

Ladder match to unify the WWE Intercontinental and the WWE Hardcore Championships
Rob Van Dam def. Jeff Hardy.

Unsanctioned Street Fight.
Shawn Michaels def. Triple H.

Icon vs Icon II {Austin vs Hogan at WM 18 would be Icon vs Icon I}.
Hulk Hogan def. The Rock

WWE Undisputed Championship
Brock Lesnar def. Stone Cold Steve Austin {C}.


----------



## spaldoni

Starrcade 89

Terry Funk (c) vs Ric Flair- World Title Cage Match

Road Warriors (c) vs Steiners- World Tag Title 

Lex Luger (c) vs Steve Williams- US Title 

Great Muta (c) vs Arn Anderson- TV title 

Sting vs Bam Bam Bigelow- NO DQ

Z-Man/Fly'n Brian vs Freebirds

Midnight Express vs Shane Douglas/Johnny Ace

Doom vs SST

Battle Royal- Eddie Gilbert wins


----------



## p862011

*Wrestlemania 29*

*Main Event - WWE Title Match*
CM Punk vs John Cena









*The Peoples Champ vs The Beast*
The Rock vs Brock Lesnar









*The Streak Match*
Chris Jericho vs The Undertaker









i'd take Henry/ryback off the card and fandango wouldn't be on the card since i moved jericho and i would of put miz/barret on the ppv and everything else can stay the same


----------



## JeriTest23

TLC 2009:

Tables US Title Match
*The Miz(c)* vs MVP

Intercontinental Championship Match
John Morrison(c) vs *Drew McIntire*

Singles Match
Kane vs *Evan Bourne*

Chairs Match
*Batista* vs Rey Mysterio

WHC Ladder Match
CM Punk vs *Undertaker(c)*

WWE Championship Tables Match
*Sheamus* vs John Cena(c)

TLC Tag Team Championship Match
*DX* VS Jericho and Christian(c)


ROYAL RUMBLE 2010:

Unified Tag Team Championship Match
*DX(c)* vs Punk and Batista

US Title Match
MVP vs *The Miz(c)*

WHC Match
*Undertaker(c)* vs Rey Mysterio

WWE Championship Match
*Sheamus(c) *vs Kofi Kingston

30 Man RR Match
*Edge*


ELIMINATION CHAMBER 2010:

WHC Elimination Chamber Match
*Undertaker(c)* vs Rey Mysterio vs Chris Jericho vs John Morrison vs CM Punk vs Christian

Tag Team Match
Batista and Swagger vs *Edge and MVP*

IC Title Match
*Drew McIntire(c)* vs Matt Hardy

Women's Title Match
Michelle McCool vs *Kelly Kelly(c)*

Singles Match
John Cena vs *Shawn Michaels*

WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match
Cody Rhodes vs Ted DiBiase vs *Sheamus(c)* vs Randy Orton vs Triple H vs Kofi Kingston



WM26

Morrison and MVP defeat Miz and Swagger to won the tag titles (5:24)
-Swagger and Miz defeat DX in Raw 8/3
CM Punk defeat Rey Mysterio (10:50)
Laycool defeat Kelly Kelly and Melina (4:45)
McIntire defeat Kane,Christian,Ziggler,Hardy,Kingston,Bourne,Rhodes and DiBiase (14:11)
Batista defeat Randy Orton in a No DQ Match (15:59)
Bret Hart defeat Vince MacMahon (7:27)
Chris Jericho defeat Edge to retain the title (19:52)
-Jericho won the title in SD 19/3
Sheamus defeat Triple H and John Cena to retain the title (20:40)
Undertaker defeat HBK (30:36)


----------



## roipdh12

*Night Of Champions 2011*

WWE Tag Team Championship.
Air Boom {Kofi Kingston and R Truth} {c} def. The Awesome Truth {The Miz and R-Truth} via a Disqualification.

WWE Intercontinental Championship
Cody Rhodes {C} def. Ted Dibiase.

Fatal 4 Way match - WWE United States Championship.
Alex Riley def. Dolph Ziggler {c} & Jack Swagger & John Morrison.

WWE Divas Championship
Beth Pheonix def. Kelly Kelly {C}.

Tag Team match
Daniel Bryan and Sheamus def. Christian and Wade Barrett.

World Heavyweight Championship
Mark Henry {C} def. Randy Orton.

WWE Championship match
Alberto Del Rio {C} def. Rey Mysterio.

No Disqualification match
Triple H def. John Cena.


*Unforgiven 2011 {replacing Hell In A Cell}*

Singles match
Sheamus def. Christian.

WWE Intercontinental Championship
Cody Rhodes {C} def. Daniel Bryan.

Mask vs Mask match
Sin Cara Azul def. Sin Cara *****.

WWE Tag Team Championship
Air Boom {C} def. The Hart Dynasty

WWE United States Championship
Alex Riley {C} def. Dolph Ziggler via a Disqualification.

WWE Divas Championship
Beth Pheonix {C} def. Kelly Kelly.

Last Man Standing match - World Heavyweight Championship
Mark Henry {C} def. Randy Orton.

Triple Threat Elimination match with Triple H as the Special Guest Referee - WWE Championship.
John Cena def. Alberto Del Rio {C} and Rey Mysterio.



*Vengeance 2011*

WWE Tag Team Championship
Air Boom {C} def. Jack Swagger and Dolph Ziggler.

Triple Threat match - WWE United States Championship
Dolph Ziggler def. Alex Riley {C} and Zack Ryder.

Singles match
Daniel Bryan def. Christian.

Tag Team match
The Awesome Truth {The Miz and R Truth} def. Triple H and Kevin Nash. Kevin Nash attacked Triple H after the match.

Singles Non Title match
Randy Orton def. WWE Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes. After the match Wade Barrett attacked Orton.

World Heavyweight Championship match
Mark Henry {c} and The Big Show fought to a No Contest.

No Holds Barred match - WWE Championship.
John Cena {C} def. Alberto Del Rio. After the match Punk and Cena had a face off.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Royal Rumble 2009*

*Royal Rumble Match*
*Randy Orton (#8)* wins after eliminating Triple H (#7)

_*Before the match began Vickie Guerrero came out and announced it as a No Disqualification match. Edge then revealed that Chavo Guerrero would be in his corner. During the match Hardy brought a ladder out and set it up near the Spanish announce table. When Chavo tried to interfere, Hardy put him on the table and jumped off the ladder, connecting with Chavo and breaking the table. Hardy then had the match won when he performed the Swanton on Edge after kicking Vickie off the apron when she tried to interfere. When Hardy went for the pin, Vickie stopped referee Scott Armstrong from making a three count. Edge's childhood friend Christian returned to WWE and made his way to the ring, attacking Hardy and placing a chair under his face. Grabbing another chair, Christian at first appeared to be setting Hardy up for a con-chair-to. He instead hit Edge in the head with the chair, allowing Hardy to then pin Edge after a Swanton Bomb and remain WWE Champion*_

*No-Disqualification Match for the WWE Championship*
*Jeff Hardy(c)* vs. Edge (with Chavo Guerrero)

*World Heavyweight Championship; If Jericho is disqualified or counted out, he will lose the title*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. *John Cena*

*Women's Championship*
*Beth Phoenix(c) (with Santino Marella)* vs. Melina

*ECW Championship*
*Jack Swagger(c)* vs. Matt Hardy











*No Way Out 2009*

*Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs. Edge vs. *Triple H* vs. The Undertaker vs. Christian vs. Big Show

*Randy Orton* vs. Shane McMahon

_*Finlay won by disqualification*_

*ECW Championship*
Jack Swagger(c) vs. *Finlay (with Hornswoggle)*

*Six-Person Intergender Tag Team Match*
*John Morrison, The Miz & Nikki Bella* vs. The Colóns & Brie Bella

*Elimination Chamber Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. JBL vs. Chris Jericho vs. Shawn Michaels vs. Rey Mysterio vs. CM Punk











*Wrestlemania XXV*

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs. *Batista*

_*Immediately following the conclusion of the match, Triple H was attacked by Legacy until WWE Chairman Vince McMahon interrupted, ordering Orton to face the returning Batista in a previously unannounced match for the WWE Championship*_

*No Holds Barred Match Match for the WWE Championship*
Triple H(c) vs. *Randy Orton*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Jeff Hardy* 

_*Before the match started, JBL kicked Mysterio and punched him down to the ground for a few seconds. But once the referee started the match, Mysterio surprised JBL by quickly executing the 619 before pinning him for a win via pinfall in twenty-one seconds. Following the match, a frustrated JBL grabbed a microphone and proclaimed, "I quit!"*_

*"All or Nothing" Retirement Match*
*Rey Mysterio* vs. JBL

*The Undertaker* vs. Shawn Michaels

*Edge* vs. Christian (with Vickie Guerrero)

Ricky Steamboat (with Ric Flair, Roddy Piper & Jimmy Snuka) vs. *Chris Jericho*

*Lumberjill Match for the Women's Championship*
*Beth Phoenix(c) (with Santino Marella)* vs. Trish Stratus

*Match to unify the WWE Tag Team Championship and the World Tag Team Championship*
John Morrison & The Miz(c) vs. *The Colóns(c)*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Big Show vs. Matt Hardy vs. *Intercontinental Champion CM Punk* vs. MVP vs. Kane vs. United States Champion The Brian Kendrick (with Ezekiel Jackson) vs. Mark Henry vs. Shelton Benjamin

*Dark Match: ECW Championship*
*Jack Swagger(c)* vs. Finlay (with Hornswoggle)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Backlash 2009*

_*Flair returned to WWE after Wrestlemania, coming to the aid of Triple H and Batista, who were being attacked by Legacy. Flair then challenged Legacy to a match at Backlash.

Legacy won when Triple H tried to stop Batista from hitting Cody Rhodes with a chair so he could get his sledgehammer, allowing Orton to hit the RKO and punt to the head. Following the match, Triple H was taken out of the arena on a stretcher. Flair was then trapped by Legacy, which led to Orton punting him as well as Batista was forced to watch while handcuffed to the ropes. Orton taunted Batista before laying him out with an RKO, as the event came to a close*_

*Unsanctioned Match*
Evolution (Triple H, Ric Flair & WWE Champion Batista) vs. *Legacy (Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes & Ted DiBiase)*

*Championship Scramble for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs. John Cena vs. *Edge* vs. Christian vs. Matt Hardy 

*Women's Championship with Santino Marella as Special Guest Referee*
Beth Phoenix(c) vs. *Melina*

*United States Championship*
The Brian Kendrick(c) vs. *MVP* 

*Kane* vs. Kofi Kingston

*Intercontinental Championship*
CM Punk(c) (with Ricky Steamboat) vs. *Chris Jericho*

*ECW Championship*
Jack Swagger(c) vs. *Evan Bourne*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Judgment Day 2009*

*Last Man Standing Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Edge(c)* vs. John Cena

*WWE Championship; If Batista got counted out or disqualified, he would lose the title*
Batista(c) vs. *Randy Orton*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. *Rey Mysterio*

*Fatal 4-Way Tag Team Match for the WWE Unified Tag Team Championship*
The Colóns(c) vs. The Hardyz vs. *Legacy* vs. World's Greatest Tag Team

*United States Championship*
*MVP(c)* vs. The Brian Kendrick

*ECW Championship*
*Evan Bourne(c)* vs. Jack Swagger

CM Punk vs. *Umaga*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*The Bash 2009*

_*Triple H made his return at Extreme Rules, attacking The Legacy during the steel cage match between Orton and Batista, leading to Batista winning the WWE Championship. Batista was assaulted on the succeeding episode of Raw by Legacy, who incapacitated Batista, leading to him vacating his title*

After the match, Triple H hit Orton, Rhodes and DiBiase with a sledgehammer, and performed his signature taunt until performing his signature DX cross chops, receiving a standing ovation from the audience, closing the show*_

*Ambulance Match for the vacant WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton* vs. Triple H

*John Cena* vs. The Miz 

*Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Edge

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Michelle McCool(c)* vs. Melina

*Mask vs. Title Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. *Rey Mysterio*

*Kane* vs. John Morrison

*WWE Unified Tag Team Championship*
*Legacy(c)* vs. The Colóns

*ECW Championship*
Tommy Dreamer(c) vs. *Christian*​


----------



## JeriTest23

EXTREME RULES 2010:

WWE Tag Team Championship Falls Count Anywhere Match
*Morrison and MVP(c)* vs Swagger and Miz

Intercontinental Championship Match
Mark Henry vs *Drew McIntire(c)*

Tables Match
*Batista* vs Matt Hardy

1# contender's Ladder Match
*Christian* vs Edge vs Chris Jericho

2 of the best 3 falls Tag Team 1# contender Match
Legacy vs *Hart Dinasty*

WHC Extreme Rules Match
*Drew McIntire(c)* vs Randy Orton

WWE Title Extreme Rules Match
John Cena vs Sheamus(c) vs *Triple H*
-After the match Sheamus destroys Triple H and the title vacant next MNR


OVER THE LIMIT 2010

Beat The Clock Challenge Match-winner of the BTC will be put in a match against the winner of Cena-Batista I Quit Match-
*Edge* vs Randy Orton (Time set to 13:42)

Beat The Clock Challenge Match
The Miz vs Chris Jericho TIME LIMIT

Beat The Clock Challenge Match
Jack Swagger vs *Mark Henry* (time set to 5:58)

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Hart Dinasty* vs Morrison and MVP(c)

Beat The Clock Challenge Match
Ted DiBiase vs Cody Rhodes TIME LIMIT

Mask vs Hair Match
Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk 

Beat The Clock Challenge Match
*Sheamus* vs Big Show (time set to 4:45)

WHC Match
*Drew McIntire(c)* vs Christian

I quit Match
Batista vs *John Cena*

WWE Title Last Man Standing Match
John Cena vs *Sheamus*



VENGEANCE 2010 (FATAL 4-WAY DOESN'T EXIST)

United States Championship 6-Pack Elimination Match
R-Truth vs *John Morrison* vs MVP vs Jack Swagger vs The Miz(c) vs Zack Ryder

Singles Match
Chris Jericho vs *Evan Bourne*

Tag Team Titles Match
DiBiase and Henry vs *Hart Dinasty(c)*

WHC and IC Title Match
*Drew McIntire(c)* vs Rey Mysterio

Women's Title Match
*Kelly Kelly(c)* vs Layla

Tag Team Match
*Cena and Orton* vs Punk and Christian

WWE Title Match
*Sheamus(c)* vs Edge


MITB 2010

Smackdown MITB Ladder Match
Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk vs Christian vs Matt Hardy vs *Kane* vs Kofi Kingston vs Cody Rhodes vs Dolph Ziggler

Tag Team Handicap Match
*Nexus* vs Ryder,Show and MVP

WHC and IC Title Match
Drew McIntire(c) vs *Jack Swagger*

Women's Title Match
Kelly Kelly(c) vs Layla vs *Michelle McCool*

WWE Title Match
Sheamus(c) vs *Mark Henry* vs John Cena

Raw MITB Ladder Match
Evan Bourne vs *The Miz* vs John Morrison vs Ted DiBiase vs Edge vs Randy Orton vs R-Truth vs Chris Jericho


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Night of Champions 2009*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs. *Jeff Hardy*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Rey Mysterio(c)* vs. Dolph Ziggler (with Maria)

*WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. MVP

*Triple Threat for the WWE Women's Championship*
*Michelle McCool(c)* vs. Melina vs. Mickie James 

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WWE Championship*
*John Cena* vs. Jack Swagger

*United States Championship*
MVP(c) vs. *Kofi Kingston*

*ECW Championship*
*Christian(c)* vs. Tommy Dreamer

*Tag Team Turmoil for the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship*
Legacy(c) vs. The Colóns vs. Cryme Tyme vs. Hart Dynasty (with Natalya) vs. *Jeri-Show*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Summerslam 2009*

_*As Punk was celebrating, the lights briefly went out, only for The Undertaker to appear while Punk evaded the Undertaker by leaving the ring*_

*Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs. *CM Punk*

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. John Cena vs. MVP

*ECW Championship*
*Christian(c)* vs. William Regal

*D-Generation X* vs. Legacy

*No-Disqualification Match*
*John Morrison* vs. Kane

*Unified WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Jeri-Show(c)* vs. Cryme Tyme

Evan Bourne vs. *The Miz*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs. *Dolph Ziggler (with Maria)*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Breaking Point 2009*

*"I Quit" Match for the WWE Championship with MVP as the Special Guest Referee*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. John Cena

_*When Punk attacked Hardy after the match, The Undertaker emerged and chokeslammed Punk, signaling for a title shot*_

*Submission Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. Matt Hardy

*ECW Championship; Ezekiel Jackson & Vladimir Kozlov are banned from ringside*
*Christian(c)* vs. William Regal

*Submissions Count Anywhere Match*
D-Generation X vs. *Legacy*

*Mixed Tag Team Match for the United States and Divas Championships*
Kofi Kingston(c) & Mickie James(c) vs. *The Miz & Maryse* 

*Unified WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Jeri-Show(c)* vs. The Hart Dynasty (with Natalya)

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Dolph Ziggler(c) (with Maria)* vs. John Morrison (with Pat Patterson)​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Hell in a Cell 2009*

*Hell in a Cell Match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton(c) (with Legacy) vs. *John Cena (with D-Generation X)* 

*United States Championship*
*The Miz(c) (with Maryse)* vs. Kofi Kingston

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. The Undertaker

*Drew McIntyre* vs. R-Truth

*Elimination Tag Team Match*
*D-Generation X* vs. Legacy

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
*Maryse(c)* vs. Mickie James vs. Beth Phoenix vs. Gail Kim

*WWE Unified Tag Team Championship*
*Jeri-Show(c)* vs. Batista & Rey Mysterio

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler(c) (with Maria) vs. *John Morrison*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Bragging Rights 2009*

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *MVP* 

*14-man Tag Team Match for the Bragging Rights Trophy*
Team RAW (D-Generation X, Big Show, Legacy & Kofi Kingston) vs. *Team Smackdown (Chris Jericho, Kane, Dolph Ziggler, R-Truth, Matt Hardy & The Hart Dynasty)*

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*CM Punk(c) (with Luke Gallows)* vs. The Undertaker vs. Rey Mysterio vs. Batista

*Six-Diva Tag Team Match*
Smackdown Divas (Michelle McCool, Beth Phoenix & Natalya) vs. *Raw Divas (Melina, Kelly Kelly & Gail Kim)*

*15-Man Battle Royal for the championship match of the winner's choosing*
*Drew McIntyre* vs. Finlay vs. Jack Swagger vs. Mark Henry vs. Evan Bourne vs. Chris Masters vs. Mike Knox vs. Shad Gaspard vs. JTG vs. Santino Marella vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Sheamus vs. Goldust vs. Vladimir Kozlov vs. Ezekiel Jackson

*ECW Championship*
*Christian(c)* vs. Zack Ryder

*Champion vs Champion Match*
Intercontinental Champion John Morrison vs. *United States Champion The Miz (with Maryse)*











*Survivor Series 2009*

*Casket Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk(c) (with Luke Gallows) vs. *The Undertaker*

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Mickie (Mickie James*, Kelly Kelly, Melina*, Gail Kim & Eve)* vs. Team McCool (Michelle McCool, Jillian Hall, Beth Phoenix, Layla & Natalya)

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Jeri-Show(c)* vs. WWE Champion MVP & John Cena vs. D-Generation X

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Team Orton (Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase, Kane & William Regal) vs. *Team Masters (Chris Masters, Kofi Kingston*, Mark Henry, Matt Hardy & Christian)*

_*Mysterio won by disqualification*_

Batista vs. *Rey Mysterio*

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Team Morrison (John Morrison, R-Truth, Evan Bourne, Shelton Benjamin & Finlay) vs. *Team Miz (The Miz*, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Sheamus* & Drew McIntyre*) (with Maryse & Maria)*


** = Sole Survivor*











*TLC 2009*

*Triple Threat TLC Match for the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship*
Jeri-Show(c) vs. *D-Generation X* vs. Legacy

Randy Orton vs. * Kofi Kingston*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
_The Undertaker(c) vs. Rey Mysterio ends in a No Contest after Batista interfered_

*Tables Match for the WWE Championship*
_MVP(c) vs. John Cena ended in a DRAW_

*Women's Championship*
*Michelle McCool(c) (with Layla)* vs. Mickie James

*Intercontinental Championship*
John Morrison(c) vs. *Drew McIntyre*

*Ladder Match for the ECW Championship*
*Christian(c)* vs. Shelton Benjamin











*Royal Rumble 2010*

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Sheamus (#21)* wins after eliminating Shawn Michaels (#18) last

_*On the January 4 episode of Raw, Cena defeated MVP to regain the WWE Championship*_

*WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Kofi Kingston

*Women's Championship*
Michelle McCool(c) (with Layla) vs. *Mickie James*

_*Christian won by disqualification*_

*ECW Championship*
*Christian(c)* vs. Sheamus

*Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*The Undertaker(c)* vs. Batista vs. Rey Mysterio











*Elimination Chamber 2010*

_*Edge was knocked out after a missed Spear on Jericho, leading to him falling out of the chamber (which had been opened to let Morrison out after he was eliminated) and accidentally landed on a cameraman, thus being deemed unable to continue by the ringside trainers*_

*Elimination Chamber Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs. *Chris Jericho* vs. John Morrison vs. Edge vs. CM Punk (with Luke Gallows & Serena) vs. Rey Mysterio

_*Ziggler broke up with Maria on the October 10 episode of SmackDown in a backstage segment, after she cost him his match with John Morrison for the Intercontinental Championship at Hell in a Cell. Maria then took a brief hiatus from the ring to film the Celebrity Apprentice, but returned on the December 4 episode of SmackDown by reuniting with Ziggler. In the following weeks, Hardy implied that Ziggler was cheating on Maria, which Maria did not believe. 

After the match, Maria finally dumped Ziggler, revealing she knew about Ziggler's affair with Vickie Guerrero all along*_

*Matt Hardy* vs. Dolph Ziggler (with Maria)

*Divas Championship*
Maryse(c) (with The Miz) vs. *Gail Kim*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Drew McIntyre(c)* vs. Kane

_*Cena was unable to officially enter the match, as he was ambushed by Batista*_

*Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Triple H* vs. Randy Orton vs. Ted DiBiase vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Cody Rhodes


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania 26*

*Streak vs. Career Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. Shawn Michaels

*WWE Championship*
Triple H(c) vs. *Sheamus*

*Six-Diva Tag Team Match*
Lay-Cool & Maryse (with Vickie Guerrero) vs. *Beth Phoenix, Mickie James & Gail Kim (with Kelly Kelly)*

_*After the match Jericho attempted to hurt Edge further but was fought off and was speared by Edge through the barricade outside the ring*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Edge

*No Holds Barred Match*
*Bret Hart (with The Hart Dynasty)* vs. Mr. McMahon

*If Punk wins, Mysterio must join The Straight Edge Society*
Rey Mysterio vs. *CM Punk (with Luke Gallows & Serena)*

John Cena vs. *Batista*

Randy Orton vs. *Ted DiBiase* vs. Cody Rhodes

_*Big Show won by count out*_

*United States Championship*
The Miz(c) (with Maryse) vs. *Big Show*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
John Morrison vs. Kofi Kingston vs. *Christian* vs. Drew McIntyre vs. MVP vs. Kane vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Evan Bourne

*Dark Match: 26-Man Battle Royal*
*Jack Swagger* def. Matt Hardy, Shelton Benjamin, R-Truth, Zack Ryder, Yoshi Tatsu, Finlay, Mike Knox, Carlito, Santino Marella, William Regal, Mark Henry, The Great Khali, Chris Masters, Vladimir Kozlov, Ezekiel Jackson, Chavo Guerrero, Primo, JTG, Shad Gaspard, Goldust, Tyler Reks, Lance Archer, Jimmy Wang Yang, Trent Barretta & Caylen Croft











*Extreme Rules 2010*

_*After the match, officials tried to help Triple H backstage, but Sheamus came out again and blasted Triple H with a fifth Brogue Kick. Triple H was carried out on a stretcher*_

*Last Man Standing Match for the WWE Championship*
*Sheamus(c)* vs. Triple H

*Triple Threat Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Christian(c)* vs. Edge vs. Chris Jericho

*Extreme Rules Match for the Women's Championship*
Michelle McCool(c) (with Layla) vs. *Beth Phoenix*

*"I Quit" Match*
*John Cena * vs. Batista

*Lumberjack Match for the United States Championship*
*The Miz(c) (with Maryse)* vs. Big Show

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Randy Orton vs. *Cody Rhodes (with Ted DiBiase)*

_*Mysterio & Gallows were eliminated when Luke walked out on Mysterio under CM Punk's orders*_

*Gauntlet Match for the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship*
Straight Edge Society(c) (Rey Mysterio & Luke Gallows) (with CM Punk & Serena) vs. *The Hart Dynasty (with Natalya)* vs. Cryme Tyme vs. John Morrison & R-Truth vs. The Dudebusters











*Over the Limit 2010*

*WWE Championship*
*Sheamus(c)* vs. *John Cena*

*Divas Championship*
Gail Kim(c) vs. *Maryse*

_*Christian followed Edge to the outside, trying to perform the spear, but Edge was able to avoid it, and Christian hit the barricade. Neither man was able to return to the ring before the count of ten, and as a result, the match ended in a double countout*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian(c) vs. Edge ended in a DRAW

_*Orton challenged DiBiase to a match at Over the Limit, but DiBiase presented a doctor's note to explain he wouldn't be competing at Over the Limit. DiBiase then introduced his replacement for the event, Batista*

After the match, Orton punted Batista in the head*_

*Randy Orton* vs. Batista (with Ted DiBiase)

*Unified WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Hart Dynasty(c) (with Natalya)* vs. Cryme Tyme

*CM Punk (with Rey Mysterio, Luke Gallows & Serena)* vs. Kane

_*The match was thrown out when Big Show hit both men with knockout punches, turning face in the process*_

*United States Championship with Big Show as the special guest referee*
_The Miz(c) (with Maryse) vs. Chris Jericho ends in a No Contest_

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Drew McIntyre(c)* vs. Kofi Kingston











*Fatal 4-Way 2010*

_*The match came to an abrupt end when it was interrupted by the rookies from the first season of NXT who had previously formed a faction against the roster of the Raw brand. The rookies first attacked Cena in the ring. Bourne then tried to help him but was then attacked next instead. In the midst of the commotion, Sheamus pinned Cena to retain the championship, bringing the event to a conclusion*_

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Championship*
*Sheamus(c)* vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Evan Bourne

*Six-Person Tag Team Match*
The Hart Dynasty vs. *The Usos & Tamina Snuka*

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian(c) vs. Rey Mysterio (with The Straight Edge Society) vs. *CM Punk (with The Straight Edge Society)* vs. Edge

*Divas Championship*
*Maryse(c)* vs. Gail Kim

*United States Championship*
*The Miz(c)* vs. R-Truth

*Winner gets entry into WWE Championship main event*
Chris Jericho vs. *Evan Bourne*

_*Matt Hardy interfered and attacked McIntyre which gave Kingston time to recover and hit his finishing move, the Trouble in Paradise on McIntyre. Kingston then pinned McIntyre for the win and the title*_

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Drew McIntyre(c) vs. *Kofi Kingston* vs. MVP vs. Dolph Ziggler











*Money in the Bank 2010*

*The Nexus as Lumberjacks for the WWE Championship*
*Sheamus(c)* vs. John Cena

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match for a WWE Championship match contract*
Randy Orton vs. Chris Jericho vs. *The Miz (with Maryse)* vs. John Morrison vs. Evan Bourne vs. Ted DiBiase

*Women's Championship*
*Layla(c) (with Michelle McCool)* vs. Tiffany (with Kelly Kelly)

_*After the previous match, Drew McIntyre attacked Christian but Kane came down to the ring and chased off McIntyre. Kane then performed a Chokeslam followed by a Tombstone Piledriver on an injured Christian. After returning to the ring with referee Charles Robinson and his briefcase, McIntyre elected to cash in the contract to win the World Heavyweight Championship in 54 seconds*_

*Money in the Bank cash-in match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian(c) vs. *Drew McIntyre*

_*Mysterio turned on Punk to allow Christian to win the title, leaving The Straight Edge Society as a result*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
CM Punk(c) (with Rey Mysterio, Luke Gallows, Serena & Joey Mercury) vs. *Christian*

*Unified WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Hart Dynasty(c) (with Natalya)* vs. The Usos (with Tamina)

*Divas Championship*
*Maryse(c)* vs. Eve

*Money in the Bank ladder match for a World Heavyweight Championship match contract*
Edge vs. *Drew McIntyre* vs. Matt Hardy vs. Big Show vs. Kane vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Cody Rhodes


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Summerslam 2010*

_*Bryan turned on Team WWE by kicking Cena in the head. Barrett then pinned Cena to win the match for The Nexus. After the match, Bryan celebrated with The Nexus, rejoining the group*_

*Seven-on-Seven Tag Team Match; If The Nexus win, they all get WWE contracts*
*The Nexus* vs. Team WWE (John Cena, Chris Jericho, The Miz, Evan Bourne, John Morrison, The Great Khali & Daniel Bryan*) (with Maryse)

_*The Undertaker returned to confront Drew McIntyre and Kane, only to be overpowered and Tombstoned by Kane, revealing himself as his brother's attacker*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Drew McIntyre(c) (with Kane)* vs. Christian

*WWE Championship*
Sheamus(c) vs. *Randy Orton*

*Mask vs. Hair Match*
*Rey Mysterio (with Edge)* vs. CM Punk (with The Straight Edge Society)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Maryse(c) vs. *Melina*

_*The Nexus entered the ring and attacked both competitors*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
_Kofi Kingston(c) vs. Cody Rhodes ends in a No Contest_











*Night of Champions 2010*

*Championship Scramble Match for the WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett vs. John Morrison vs. Chris Jericho

*Tag Team Turmoil for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty(c) (with Natalya) vs. *The Nexus (Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater)* vs. The Usos (with Tamina) vs. Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov vs. Cody Rhodes & Ted DiBiase

*No Holds Barred Match to determine the #1 Contender for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Kane

*Title vs. Career Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Drew McIntyre(c)* vs. Matt Hardy

*Lumberjill Match Lumberjill match to unify the WWE Women's Championship and the WWE Divas Championship*
*Michelle McCool(c)* vs. Melina(c)

*Triple Threat Match for the United States Championship*
The Miz(c) (with Maryse) vs. *Daniel Bryan* vs. John Cena

*CM Punk* vs. Luke Gallows

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Kofi Kingston(c)* vs. Cody Rhodes











*Hell in a Cell 2010*

_*Thanks to interference from Duke Rotundo and Joe Hennig, who would join The Nexus, Barrett managed to win the match and Cena was forced to join the group*_

*Hell in a Cell Match; If Barrett wins, Cena must join The Nexus*
John Cena vs. *Wade Barrett*

_*Natalya won the match by disqualification, but not the title*_

*Divas Championship*
Michelle McCool(c) (with Layla) vs. *Natalya*

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Sheamus vs. John Morrison

*Hell in a Cell Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Drew McIntyre(c) vs. *The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)*

*Edge* vs. CM Punk

*Submissions Count Anywhere Match for the United States Championship*
*Daniel Bryan(c)* vs. The Miz (with Maryse)











*Bragging Rights 2010*

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs. *Wade Barrett (with John Cena)*

*14-Man Tag Team Match*
Team RAW (Sheamus, John Morrison, Alex Riley, Ted DiBiase, Santino Marella & The Hart Dynasty) (with The Miz & Maryse) vs. *Team Smackdown (Edge, Big Show, Rey Mysterio, Alberto Del Rio, MVP, Dolph Ziggler & Cody Rhodes) (with Vickie Guerrero)*

_The Nexus (excluding Barrett, Cena & Bryan) interfered in the match, attacking The Undertaker to help McIntyre win the match*_

*Casket Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker(c) (with Paul Bearer) vs. *Drew McIntyre*

*Divas Championship*
*Layla(c) (with Michelle McCool)* vs. Natalya

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Nexus (Justin Gabriel & John Cena)(c)* vs. Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov

*Champion vs. Champion*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Kofi Kingston











*Survivor Series 2010*

*WWE Championship with John Cena as the special guest referee; If Barrett wins, Cena will be freed from The Nexus*
*Wade Barrett(c)* vs. Randy Orton

_*Riley was the sole survivor*_

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match*
The Nexus (David Otunga, Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater, Joe Hennig & Duke Rotundo) vs. *Team Sheamus (Sheamus, John Morrison, Ted DiBiase, Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov) (with Tamina)*

_*The returning Kane interrupted the match and chokeslammed both wrestlers along with the referee*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Drew McIntyre(c) vs. Edge ends in a No Contest

*Triple Threat Match for the Divas Championship*
Michelle McCool(c) vs. Layla vs. *Natalya*

*Rey Mysterio* vs. Alberto Del Rio

_*Cody Rhodes cost Kingston the match, giving Kaval unwanted help to win the title*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Kofi Kingston(c) vs. *Kaval*

*The Miz & Alex Riley (with Maryse)* vs. The Hart Dynasty (with Natalya)

*United States Championship*
*Daniel Bryan(c)* vs. William Regal


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TLC 2010*

*Triple Threat Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Drew McIntyre(c) vs. *Edge* vs. Kane

_*Afterward, Orton positioned Cena under the hanging steel chairs at the side of the stage and pulled the set down which led all the chairs to come crashing down on top of Cena*_

*Chairs Match*
John Cena vs. *Randy Orton*

*Tables Match for the WWE Championship*
*The Miz(c) (with Alex Riley)* vs. Wade Barrett

*King of the Ring Final Ladder Match for a WWE Championship match at Royal Rumble*
Sheamus vs. *John Morrison*

*United States Championship*
*Daniel Bryan(c) (with The Bella Twins)* vs. Ted DiBiase

*Tag Team Tables Match*
LayCool vs. *Natalya & Beth Phoenix*

*Triple Threat Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Kaval(c) vs. Kofi Kingston vs. *Cody Rhodes* 











*Royal Rumble 2011*
*Wade Barrett (#23)* wins after eliminating John Morrison (#7) last

*Divas Championship*
*Natalya(c)* vs. Beth Phoenix

*WWE Championship*
*The Miz(c) (with Alex Riley)* vs. John Morrison (with Melina)

*World Heavyweight Championship; If Edge uses the Spear, he would lose the championship*
*Edge(c)* vs. Dolph Ziggler (with Vickie Guerrero)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Elimination Chamber 2011*

_*The ending saw Barrett about to execute Wasteland, but as he went for a cover, the lights went out. When the lights returned, Barrett was knocked out and Cena capitalized with an Attitude Adjustment for the win*_

*Match for Wade Barrett's Wrestlemania Championship Opportunity*
Wade Barrett vs. *John Cena* 

_*Before the match, The Nexus attacked Orton, injuring him. Otunga locked himself in a chamber pod, replacing Orton in the match*_

*Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship*
*The Miz(c) (with Alex Riley)* vs. Daniel Bryan vs. CM Punk vs. John Morrison vs. David Otunga vs. Sheamus

*World Heavyweight Championship; Vickie Guerrero is banned from ringside*
*Edge(c)* vs. Dolph Ziggler

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Nexus (Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel)(c) (with David Otunga)* vs. Mark Henry & Evan Bourne

_*Christian made his return from injury and attacked Del Rio*_

*Elimination Chamber match for a World Heavyweight Championship match at WrestleMania 27*
Rey Mysterio vs. Kane vs. *Alberto Del Rio* vs. Drew McIntyre vs. Big Show vs. Kofi Kingston​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania 27*

_*When The Nexus came down to ringside, CM Punk attacked Barrett as he was about pin Cena. Barrett went on to get pinned by Miz while guest host The Rock accidentally cost Cena the match while preventing Alex Riley from attacking Cena on the outside. 

After the match, The Rock had a staredown with Miz until Rock and Austin commenced an attack on Riley, ending the ambush with a Stone Cold Stunner and The People’s Elbow. WrestleMania XXVII went off air with The Rock and Stone Cold Steve Austin posing on top of the turnbuckles for the fans as The Miz looked on from the stage*_

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Championship with Stone Cold Steve Austin as Special Guest Referee*
*The Miz(c) (with Alex Riley)* vs. John Cena vs. Wade Barrett (with The Nexus) vs. Randy Orton

*Eight-Person Mixed Tag Team Match*
*John Morrison, Drew McIntyre, Melina & Kelly Kelly (with Trish Stratus & Snooki)* vs. Dolph Ziggler, Zack Ryder & LayCool (with Vickie Guerrero)

*No Holds Barred Match with The Nexus banned from ringside*
*The Undertaker* vs. CM Punk

_*Sheamus ended his partnership with Cole after Cole insulted him*_

*Daniel Bryan (with The Bella Twins)* vs. Michael Cole (with Sheamus)

*Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs. Christian vs. *Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez & Brodus Clay)*

*Ten-Man Tag Team Match*
The Nexus (David Otunga, Duke Rotundo, Heath Slater, Justin Gabriel & Joe Hennig) vs. *Big Show, Kane, Evan Bourne, Santino Marella & Kofi Kingston*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs. *Cody Rhodes* 

*United States Championship; If Bryan wins, he gets a match with Michael Cole later that night*
*Daniel Bryan(c) (with The Bella Twins)* vs. Sheamus (with Michael Cole)​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Extreme Rules 2011*

*Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Alberto Del Rio(c) vs. *Christian*

*Elimination Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Big Show & Kane(c)* vs. The Nexus (Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater)

*Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship*
*The Miz(c) (with Alex Riley)* vs. Randy Orton

*No Disqualification Loser Leaves WWE Match*
Michelle McCool vs. *Layla*

*Last Man Standing Match for leadership of The Nexus*
Wade Barrett vs. *CM Punk*

*Tables Match*
*Sheamus* vs. Jack Swagger

_*Ziggler won the match after Bryan's love interest, Brie, slapped him thinking she was her sister Nikki, allowing Ziggler to lock in the Sleeper Hold for the win. Following the match both Nikki and Brie turned on Bryan, slapping him several times before giving Bryan a low blow after the match*_

*Submission Match for the United States Championship*
Daniel Bryan(c) (with The Bella Twins) vs. *Dolph Ziggler (with Vickie Guerrero)*

*Falls Count Anywhere Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs. Rey Mysterio












*Over the Limit 2011*

_*Late in the match, Cena was about to execute an Attitude Adjustment from the top rope, when R-Truth came to ringside and knocked Cena off the top rope. He then dragged Cena out of the ring and began repeatedly attacking him, finally ending the assault with the What's Up. Truth went on to deliver a Truth Axe on Cena before the referee finally disqualified Miz*_

*WWE Championship*
The Miz(c) (with Alex Riley) vs. *John Cena*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Kane & Big Show(c) vs. *The Fortunate Sons (Duke Rotundo & Joe Hennig) (with David Otunga)*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian(c) vs. *Randy Orton*

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Brie Bella(c) (with Nikki Bella)* vs. Kelly Kelly

*CM Punk (with The Nexus)* vs. Darren Young

*Sin Cara* vs. Chavo Guerrero

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs. Daniel Bryan

Rey Mysterio vs. *R-Truth*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Capitol Punishment 2011*

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Championship*
The Miz(c) (with Alex Riley) vs. *John Cena* vs. Rey Mysterio vs. R-Truth

*10-Man Elimination Tag Team Match; losing team must disband*
*The Nexus (Wade Barrett, Daniel Bryan, Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater & Darren Young)* vs. Straight Edge Society (CM Punk, David Otunga, Joe Hennig, Duke Rotundo & Michael Tarver)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Brie Bella(c) (with Nikki Bella) vs. *Kelly Kelly (with Eve)*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs. Christian ends in a DRAW

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs. Drew McIntyre

_*Henry attacked Big Show before the match and hit him with the World Strongest Slam through the announce table, thus ending match via referee stoppage*_

Big Show vs. *Mark Henry*

Jack Swagger vs. *Evan Bourne* 

*United States Championship*
*Dolph Ziggler(c) (with Vickie Guerrero)* vs. Kofi Kingston​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Summerslam 2011*

*Money in the Bank cash-in match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez)*

*WWE Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs. *John Cena*

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs. *Christian*

Daniel Bryan vs. *Wade Barrett*

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Kelly Kelly(c) (with Eve)* vs. Beth Phoenix (with Natalya)

Sheamus vs. Mark Henry ends in a No Contest

*Street Fight*
*John Morrison* vs. R-Truth​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Night of Champions 2011*

*WWE Championship*
*Alberto Del Rio(c) (with Ricardo Rodriguez)* vs. John Cena

_*Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater got involved in the match when they came into the ring and were made to choose between Barrett and Bryan before attacking both competitors, officially ending The Nexus*_

*No-Disqualification Match for Bryan's Money in the Bank Contract*
_Daniel Bryan vs. Wade Barrett ends in a No Contest_

*WWE Diva's Championship*
Kelly Kelly(c) (with Eve) vs. *Beth Phoenix (with Natalya)*

_*On the August 19 episode of Smackdown, Christian recalled his several woes and failures of his career, and his victory at Summerslam, where he finally defeated Randy Orton and won the World Heavyweight Championship, ultimately thanking the fans for their support to him. As he finished, Mark Henry then came out to the ring to seemingly retire. After an emotional promo, which prompted Christian to come to the ring to congratulate him, Henry revealed the act as a ruse to attack Christian with the World's Strongest Slam and declare his intentions to challenge for the World Heavyweight Championship*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian(c) vs. *Mark Henry*

*Six-Pack Challenge for the United States Championship*
*Dolph Ziggler(c) (with Vickie Guerrero)* vs. John Morrison vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Evan Bourne vs. Jack Swagger vs. Alex Riley 

*Intercontinental Championship; If DiBiase loses, he must become Rhodes' servant*
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs. Ted DiBiase

_*During the match, the referee didn't see the tag between Miz and Truth and while the referee was arguing with Truth, Miz nailed a Skull Crushing Finale on Gabriel for the pin, but the referee was fighting with Truth and Gabriel kicked out before the referee was able to count. A frustrated Miz shoved the referee down causing a disqualification. Truth helped the referee up and then shoved him to the ground*_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater(c)* vs. Awesome Truth​


----------



## roipdh12

\
Unforgiven 2007:

ECW Championship - Hardcore match
Cm Punk {C} def. Elijah Burke.

Singles match
Kane def. The Great Khali.

WWE United States Championship
Matt Hardy def. MVP {C} via a Count Out.

WWE Women's Championship
Candice Michelle {C} def. Beth Pheonix.

Champions vs Champions match.
Deuce n' Domino def. Paul London and Brian Kendrick

Singles match
Jeff Hardy def. Randy Orton via a Disqualification.

Triple Threat match - World Heavyweight Championship
Batista {C} def. Carlito and Rey Mysterio

WWE Championship match
John Cena {C} def. Mark Henry. 

No.1 Contenders match for the World Heavyweight Championship.
The Undertaker def. Triple H.


----------



## JeriTest23

SUMMERSLAM 2010:

US Title Match
*Daniel Bryan* vs John Morrison(c)

IC Title Match
*Dolph Ziggler* vs Jack Swagger(c)
-After the match,Kane cashes in the MITB and win the World Title after destroys Swagger
-In backstage sets up a match later on tonight for the WHC: No Holds Barred Match against a mistery oponent

WWE Championship Match
*Mark Henry(c)* vs Rey Mysterio

Divas Tag Team Match
*Laycool* vs Divas Of Doom

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
Matt Hardy and Christian vs *Hart Dinasty(c)*

No Holds Barred Match
*Kane(c)* vs Undertaker

7 vs 7 Elimination Tag Team Match
Team WWE (Jericho,Edge,Cena,Orton,Sheamus,Punk and The Miz)
vs
*Team Nexus (Barrett,Gabriel,Slater,Otunga,Sheffield,Young and Tarver)*
_-Sheamus pins Tarver,Slater pins Punk,Gabriel pins Sheamus,Cena pins Young,Sheffield pins The Miz,Jericho pins Sheffield,Jericho pins Otunga,Barrett pins Jericho,Slater pins Edge,Orton pins Slater,Barrett pins Orton,Cena pins Gabriel and Barrett pins Cena
_

NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS 2010:

US Title Submissions Count Anywhere Match
The Miz vs *Daniel Bryan(c)* vs John Morrison

Divas Title Match-crowining the first ever DIVA CHAMPION-
Michelle McCool vs Layla vs Beth Phoenix vs *Natalya*

Intercontinental Championship Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Kofi Kingston

WHC Match
Undertaker vs *Kane(c)*

WWE Tag Team Championship Turnoil Match
Hart Dinasty(c) vs *McIntire and Rhodes* vs Matt Hardy and Christian vs The Usos vs Bourne and Mysterio vs Henry and Show vs Gallows and Punk

2 vs 4 Handicap Match
Cena and Young vs *Barrett,Gabriel,Otunga and Slater*

WWE Championship Steel Cage Match
Randy Orton vs Sheamus vs Edge vs *Chris Jericho(c)*
-Jericho won the title in Raw 16/8 in a Gauntlet Match against Edge,Henry and Mysterio



HIAC 2010:

US Title Match
The Miz vs *Daniel Bryan(c)*

WWE Tag Team Titles Match
*McIntire and Rhodes(c)* vs Bourne and Kingston

Divas Title Match
Layla vs *Natalya(c)*

HIAC World Title Match
*Kane(c)* vs Undertaker

Single Match
Christian vs *Alberto Del Rio*

HIAC Match
John Cena vs *Wade Barrett*

Tag Team Match
Henry and Show vs *Sheamus and Punk*

HIAC WWE Title Match
*Randy Orton(c)* vs Edge
-Orton won the title in Raw 20/9


----------



## roipdh12

Survivor Series 2011

WWE United States Championship
Dolph Ziggler {C} def. John Morrison.

Traditional Survivor Series tag team elimination match
Team Barrett {Wade Barrett & Cody Rhodes & Hunico & Dolph Ziggler & Jack Swagger} def. Team Orton {Randy Orton & Zack Ryder & Kofi Kingston & Sin Cara & Mason Ryan}.
Sole Survivors: Wade Barrett and Cody Rhodes.

Singles match
Zack Ryder def. David Otunga.

Lumberjill match - WWE Women's Championship
Beth Pheonix {C} def. Eve Torres.

Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match
Team Bring It {The Rock & WWE Champion John Cena & Triple H & The Big Show & Sheamus} def. Team Awesome {The Miz & R Truth & Alberto Del Rio & World Heavyweight Champion Mark Henry & Kevin Nash}.
Sole Survivors:The Rock and John Cena.


*WWE Judgment Day 2011*

WWE United States Championship
Zack Ryder def. Dolph Ziggler {C}.

WWE Tag Team Championship
Air Boom {C} def. Primo and Epico.

WWE Intercontinental Championship match
Cody Rhodes {C} and Booker T fought to a No Contest.

Royal Rumble Qualification match
Alberto Del Rio def. Sheamus.

Singles match
Wade Barrett def. Randy Orton.

Singles match
Jack Swagger def. Daniel Bryan.

Strecher match
Triple H def. Kevin Nash.

Steel Cage match - World Heavyweight Championship match
Mark Henry {C} def. The Big Show.

Street Fight - WWE Championship match 
John Cena {C} def. The Miz. After the match Cm Punk returned with his WWE Championship and had a face off with Cena.



*WWE Royal Rumble 2012:
*

Falls Count Anywhere match - where the winner will get the #30 spot at the Royal Rumble match.
Randy Orton def. Wade Barrett.

WWE Intercontinental Championship match
Cody Rhodes {C} def. Booker T.

No Holds Barred match - World Heavyweight Championship match
Mark Henry {C} def. The Big Show.

Thirty Man Royal Rumble match
Final Six: Chris Jericho & Sheamus & Randy Orton & Triple H & Daniel Bryan & Kofi Kingston. {Note: Triple H was eliminated after The Undertaker's music hit and he was quickly eliminated by Bryan}.
Final Four:Chris Jericho & Kofi Kingston & Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan.
Final Two:Chris Jericho & Daniel Bryan.

Winner: Daniel Bryan.

Undisputed WWE Championship match - With The Rock as the Special Guest Referee.
Cm Punk {C} def. John Cena {C}.


*WWE No Way Out 2012:
*
Elimination Chamber match - World Heavyweight Championship
Mark Henry {C} def. The Big Show & Wade Barrett & Cody Rhodes & Sheamus & Randy Orton 

WWE United States Championship
Jack Swagger def. Zack Ryder {C}.

WWE Tag Team Championship 
Primo and Epico {C} def. Santino Marrela and The Great Khali.

Singles match
Daniel Bryan def. Dolph Ziggler.

Elimination Chamber match - WWE Championship
Cm Punk {C} def. Kane & John Cena & Chris Jericho & The Miz & R Truth.


----------



## JeriTest23

NO MERCY 2010(REPLACEMENT OF BRAGGING RIGHTS)

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*McIntire and Rhodes(c)* vs Hart Dinasty

IC Title Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Evan Bourne

WHC Buried Alive Match
*Kane(c)* vs Undertaker

Singles Match
*Matt Hardy* vs MVP

4 vs 4 Tag Team Match
*Nexus* vs Show,Edge,Mysterio and Mark Henry

US Title 6 Pack Challenge Match
*The Miz(c)* vs Daniel Bryan vs John Morrison vs R-Truth vs Zack Ryder vs Ted DiBiase

WWE Title Match
John Cena vs *Randy Orton(c)* vs Edge vs Sheamus



SURVIVOR SERIES 2010:

10 Man Traditional Survivor Series Match
*Team Del Rio (Del Rio,McIntire,Rhodes,Swagger and Punk)*
vs 
Team Mysterio (Mysterio,Kingston,Matt Hardy,MVP and Big Show)
_-Del Rio pins MVP,Show pins Rhodes,Mysterio pins Swagger,Punk and Show countout,Del Rio pins Hardy,Mysterio pins Del Rio,McIntire pins Mysterio and pins Kingston for the win
_
Intercontinental Championship Match
Kaval vs *Dolph Ziggler(c)*

Divas Title Match
Michelle McCool vs *Natalya(c)*

WHC Match
*Kane(c)* vs Sheamus

WWE Title Match
*Edge* vs Randy Orton(c)

10 Man Traditional Survivor Series Match
*Team Nexus (Wade Barrett,Gabriel,Slater,Otunga and McGuillicuty)*
vs
Team Cena (John Cena,John Morrison,Bryan,Miz and R-Truth)
_-Bryan pins Otunga,Slater pins Miz,McGuillicuty pins Truth,Gabriel pins Morrison,Bryan pins Gabriel,Barret pins Bryan,Cena pins McGuillicuty,Cena pins Slater and Barrett pins Cena_

TLC 2010

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
McIntire and Rhodes(c) vs *Slater and Gabriel*

IC Title Ladder Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Kaval vs Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston

Divas Tag Team Tables Match
*Divas Of Doom* vs Laycool

Singles Match
*Husky Harris* vs Rey Mysterio

Singles Match
*Michael McGuillicuty* vs Chris Masters

WWE Title Chairs Match
Wade Barrett(c) vs John Cena
-Barrett won the title in Epic Raw of 29/11

Ladder 1# contender Match 
Sheamus vs *John Morrison*

World Championship TLC Match
*Edge* vs Randy Orton vs Kane(c)


----------



## roipdh12

*Backlash 2012: Extreme Rules *

Pre-Show: 

Tables match - WWE Intercontinental Championship
Cody Rhodes def. The Big Show {C}.

Falls Count Anywhere match
Randy Orton def. Kane.

No Holds Barred match.
Dolph Ziggler def. Jack Swagger

Handicap match
RyBack def. Hunico and Camacho.

Steel Cage match - WWE United States Championship
Kofi Kingston {C} def. The Miz

Open Challenge Lumberjill match - WWE Divas Championship
??? {Layla} def. Beth Pheonix {C}.

Two Out Of Three Falls match - World Heavyweight Championship
Daniel Bryan {C} def. Sheamus.

Chicago Street Fight - WWE Championship
Cm Punk {C} def. Chris Jericho.

Extreme Rules match
Brock Lesnar def. John Cena.


*Over The Limit 2012*

Pre-Show: Zack Ryder def. David Otunga.

Twenty man Battle Royal for a WWE Intercontinental / WWE United States title match later on the night.
Christian won by last eliminating The Miz.

Singles match for the Money In The Bank Contract.
Dolph Ziggler {H} def. Jack Swagger.

WWE Women's Championship
Layla {C} def. Beth Pheonix 

Singles match
Brodus Clay def. Kane via a Disqualification.

Fatal 4 Way match - for a WWE Championship / World Heavyweight Championship match at King Of The Ring.
Chris Jericho def. Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton.

WWE Intercontinental Championship
Christian def. Cody Rhodes {C}.

No Disqualification match. If Cena wins Laurinaitis will be fired. If anyone interferes he will be fired.
John Laurinaitis def. John Cena.

Champion vs Champion match
WWE Champion Cm Punk def. World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Starbuck

WMXXX:

Wyatt > Cena

Taker > Brock

HHH > Bryan, Orton, Batista 

:hunter


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Hell in a Cell 2011*

*Hell in a Cell Match for Bryan's Money in the Bank briefcase*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Wade Barrett

*Fatal Four-Way Match for the WWE Diva's Championship*
*Beth Phoenix(c)* vs. Kelly Kelly vs. Eve vs. Natalya

_*The Miz & R-Truth came from under the ring and attacked Del Rio & Cena for getting suspended. Security officers tried to get into the ring but Awesome Truth fended them off. R-Truth knocked out a cameraman. A couple minutes into the attack, the New Orleans Police Department showed up and arrested Miz and Truth arrested them. After the arrest, Triple H attacked Truth and Miz*_

*WWE Championship; If Del Rio is counted out or disqualified, he will lose the title*
_Alberto Del Rio(c) vs. John Cena goes to a No Contest_

_*Rhodes debuted a new design for the Intercontinental Championship, which included a white strap and plates identical to the title's classic 1980s design, before successfully defending it against Orton, who later broke Rhodes' mask*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Cody Rhodes(c) (with Ted DiBiase)* vs. Randy Orton

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater(c)* vs. Evan Bourne & Kofi Kingston vs. Jack Swagger & Dolph Ziggler (with Vickie Guerrero)

*Sin Cara* vs. Hunico

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Mark Henry(c)* vs. Christian​


----------



## JeriTest23

ROYAL RUMBLE 2011:

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
Kozlov and Marella vs *Gabriel and Slater(c)*

WHC Match
Alberto Del Rio vs *Edge(c)* vs Dolph Ziggler

Divas Title Match
Natalya(c) vs *Layla*

WWE Title Match
Wade Barrett vs *The Miz(c)*
-Miz won the title in Raw 03/01

30 Man RR Match
*CM Punk*


ELIMINATION CHAMBER 2011:

Elimination Chamber WHC Match
Edge(c) vs *Alberto Del Rio* vs Kane vs Rey Mysterio vs Randy Orton vs Dolph Ziggler

Singles Match
Kofi Kingston vs *Drew McIntire*

WWE Tag Titles Match
*Gabriel and Slater(c)* vs Hart Dinasty

US Title Match
*Daniel Bryan(c)* vs Ted DiBiase

Singles Match
*CM Punk* vs Santino Marella

WWE Championship EC Match
Sheamus vs John Morrison vs *John Cena* vs R-Truth vs The Miz(c) vs Wade Barrett


WM27:

Sheamus defeat Daniel Bryan to retain the US title (8:55)
-Sheamus won that title in Raw 07/03
Vladimir Kozlov defeat Santino Marella (2:22)
Beth Phoenix defeat Natalya (7:51)
McIntire won a 27 Man Battle Royal (10:02)
Cody Rhodes defeat Rey Mysterio (8:59)
Edge defeat Alberto Del Rio and Christian in a No DQ Match to win the World Title (15:41)
John Morrison defeat The Miz (14:29)
Jack Swagger defeat Jerry Lawler (3:03)
Undertaker defeat Wade Barrett (16:35)
Triple H and Randy Orton defeat New Nexus (4:00)
CM Punk defeat John Cena to win the WWE Title (23:41)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Vengeance 2011*

_*After Cena's victory, CM Punk returned to WWE and upstaged the new WWE Champion's victory celebration while also entering into a title dispute before laying out John Cena with a GTS*_

*Last Man Standing Match for the WWE Championship*
Alberto Del Rio(c) (with Ricardo Rodriguez) vs. *John Cena*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Mark Henry(c)* vs. Big Show

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Cody Rhodes(c) (with Ted DiBiase)* vs. Seth Rollins

*WWE Tag Team Championship; If Awesome Truth loses, they will be fired*
Air Boom(c) vs. *Awesome Truth (with Alex Riley)*

*Open Challenge for Bryan's Money in the Bank briefcase*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Dean Ambrose

*WWE Diva's Championship with Kelly Kelly & Natalya banned from ringside*
*Beth Phoenix(c)* vs. Eve

*United States Championship*
*Dolph Ziggler(c) (with Vickie Guerrero and Jack Swagger)* vs. Zack Ryder​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Survivor Series 2011*

_*Former WWE ring announcer, Howard Finkel was CM Punk's guest ring announcer for this match. After the match, The Rock appeared to perform the Rock Bottom on Cena while Punk celebrated with the crowd*_

*Undisputed WWE Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. John Cena(c)

*Team HHH (Triple H, The Rock*, Zack Ryder*, John Morrison & Kofi Kingston)* vs. Team Awesome Truth (The Miz, R-Truth, Alberto Del Rio, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger & Alex Riley) (with Ricardo Rodriguez)

_*Sheamus won by disqualification*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Mark Henry(c) vs. *Sheamus*

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Beth Phoenix(c)* vs. Eve

Team Orton (Randy Orton, Big Show, Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater & Santino Marella) vs. *Team Barrett (Wade Barrett*, Cody Rhodes*, Ted DiBiase, Drew McIntyre & Jinder Mahal)*


_** = Sole Survivor*_​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TLC 2011*

*Triple Threat Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match for the WWE Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. John Cena vs. Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez)

_*DiBiase attacked Bryan during the match, causing Rhodes to lose the match by disqualification. As Rhodes and DiBiase assaulted Bryan, Booker T rose from commentary to make the save*_

*Match for Rhodes' Intercontinental Championship and Bryan's Money in the Bank briefcase*
Cody Rhodes(c) (with Ted DiBiase) vs. *Daniel Bryan* 

_*Beginning in November 2011, WWE began airing vignettes featuring Kane and a burning red mask, and ending with the words Kane Resurrected appearing on screen. Kane returned wearing a metallic mask and new ring attire inspired by the incisions of a postmortem human body after an autopsy. He attacked Henry after the match before removing the metallic mask to reveal a new red mask*_

*Chairs Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Mark Henry(c)* vs. Sheamus

Drew McIntyre vs. *Santino Marella*

_*Riley was replacing the absent R-Truth*_

*Ladder Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Miz & Alex Riley(c) vs. *Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater*

*WWE Diva's Championship*
*Beth Phoenix(c)* vs. Natalya

*Tables Match*
*Randy Orton* vs. Wade Barrett

Kofi Kingston & Evan Bourne vs. *Epico & Primo (with Rosa Mendes)* 

*United States Championship*
Dolph Ziggler(c) (with Vickie Guerrero) vs. *Zack Ryder*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Royal Rumble 2012*

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Mark Henry (#30) * won after eliminating Chris Jericho (#29) last

_*As per the match stipulations, Miz's tag team partner R-Truth and protégé Alex Riley were both banned from ringside. Towards the latter part of the match Punk had Miz beaten, but the referee was knocked out and unable to make the count. Punk would execute a second GTS and both the referee and enforcer Nash counted to three and Punk retained his championship*_

*WWE Championship with Kevin Nash as Special Guest Enforcer*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. The Miz (with Alex Riley)

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Beth Phoenix(c)* vs. AJ Lee

*Money in the Bank Cash-In Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Mark Henry(c) vs. *Daniel Bryan*

_*After the match, Kane - who was angry at his loss - emerged from the back of the ambulance, assaulting Henry.

Seconds later, Daniel Bryan cashed in his Money in the Bank briefcase to have a match for the World title and quickly defeated Henry to become the new World Heavyweight Champion*_

*Ambulance Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Mark Henry(c)* vs. Kane

*Pre-Show Match for a spot in the Royal Rumble Match*
*Justin Gabriel* vs. Heath Slater​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Elimination Chamber 2012*

*Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. Dolph Ziggler (with Vickie Guerrero) vs. R-Truth vs. The Miz (with Alex Riley) vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Kevin Nash 

*United States Championship*
*Jack Swagger(c) (with Vickie Guerrero)* vs. Santino Marella

*No Holds Barred Match*
*John Cena* vs. Zack Ryder

*Chris Jericho* vs. Kane

_*After the match Mark Henry attacked Bryan, in retaliation for Bryan cashing in MITB on him to win the World Heavyweight Title at Royal Rumble. This indicated that Henry had selected to challenge Bryan for the title at WrestleMania XXVIII, which Henry won the right to do after his 2012 Royal Rumble victory*_

*Elimination Chamber Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Daniel Bryan(c)* vs. Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Randy Orton vs. Big Show​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania 28*

The Rock vs. *John Cena*

*Hell in a Cell Match for the WWE Championship; If Triple H lost, he would have to resign as COO of WWE*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. Triple H

*12-Man Tag Team Match*
Team Teddy (Big Show, Randy Orton, Sheamus, Kofi Kingston, Zack Ryder, Santino Marella) (with Theodore Long & Eve) vs. *Team Johnny (David Otunga, Alberto Del Rio, Kane, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Drew McIntyre) (with John Laurianitis & Vickie Guerrero)*

*The Undertaker* vs. Chris Jericho

*Kelly Kelly & Natalya (with Maria Menounos)* vs. Beth Phoenix & Eve (with The Bella Twins)

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs. Booker T

The Miz (with Alex Riley) vs. *R-Truth*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Daniel Bryan(c) (with AJ Lee)* vs. Mark Henry​


----------



## The Man In Black

Wrestlemania 9: 

WC: Bret Hart def. Randy Savage (Best 2 out of 3 Falls)
IC: HBK def. Marty Jannetty
Tag Team: Money Inc def. Steiners
Hogan def. Yokozuna
Mr. Perfect def. Ric Flair (Retirement Match)
Undertaker def. Razor Ramon
Luger def. Tatanka


----------



## JeriTest23

EXTREME RULES 2011:

Tables US Title Match
*Sheamus(c)* vs Daniel Bryan

Tag Team Tornado Match
Kane and Big Show vs *Zeke and Ryan*

Falls Count Anywhere Tag Titles Match
*Gabriel and Slater(c)* vs Hart Dinasty

IC Championship 2 of the best 3 falls Match
*Rey Mysterio(c)* vs Cody Rhodes
-Mysterio defeat Ziggler on SD 11/2

WHC Ladder Match-crowning a new champion-
*Christian* vs Alberto Del Rio

Divas Title Match
*Natalya(c)* vs Michelle McCool

WWE Title Steel Cage Match-crowing a new champion-
John Cena vs *The Miz* vs John Morrison



OVER THE LIMIT 2011

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Hart Dinasty* vs Gabriel and Slater(c)

Singles Match
William Regal vs *Wade Barrett*

10 Man Tag Team Match
*Bryan,Kingston,Marella,Show and Kane* vs Sheamus,Rhodes,Kozlov,Zeke and Ryan

IC Title Match
*R-Truth* vs Rey Mysterio(c)

Singles Match
Dolph Ziggler vs *Randy Orton*

30 Minutes IronMan WHC Match
*Christian(c)* vs Alberto Del Rio

Singles Match
Alex Riley vs *John Cena*

30 Minutes IronMan WWE Title Match
The Miz(c) vs *John Morrison*



CAPITOL PUNISHMENT 2011:

5-Way Intercontinental Championship Match
*Cody Rhodes* vs Rey Mysterio vs R-Truth(c) vs Kofi Kington vs Zeke

No DQ Match
Randy Orton vs *Dolph Ziggler*

US Title Match
*Mark Henry* vs Big Show(c)
Show won the title in Raw 23/5

Divas Title
Layla vs *Brie Bella(c)*
-Bella wins in Raw 25/4

Singles Match
*Sheamus* vs Kane

WHC Match
*Christian(c)* vs Jack Swagger

Tag Team Match
*Cena and Bryan* vs Miz and Riley

WWE Title Match
*John Morrison(c)* vs Drew McIntire


----------



## JeriTest23

MONEY IN THE BANK 2011:

Smackdown MITB Ladder Match
*Daniel Bryan* vs Kane vs Sheamus vs Cody Rhodes vs Rey Mysterio vs Wade Barrett vs Justin Gabriel vs Randy Orton

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
Heath Slater and Michael McGuillicuty vs *Hart Dinasty(c)*

US Title Match
*Mark Henry(c)* vs Mason Ryan

WHC Match
*Christian(c)* vs Dolph Ziggler

WWE Championship Match
*John Cena(c)* vs R-Truth
-Truth took out Morrison of the title and the injury in Raw 20/6 decides that the title ofers in Cena and Cena defeat The Miz to win the title in Raw 04/07

Raw MITB Ladder Match
Jack Swagger vs Drew McIntire vs *Alberto Del Rio* vs Sin Cara vs Kofi Kingston vs The Miz vs Alex Riley vs Evan Bourne



SUMMERSLAM 2011:

16 Man IC Title Battle Royal
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs Rey Mysterio vs Goldust vs Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger vs Sin Cara vs Alex Riley vs Booker-T vs Heath Slater vs The Great Khali vs Michael McGuillicuty vs JTG vs The Usos vs Ted DiBiase vs William Regal

Singles Match
*Tyson Kidd* vs DH Smith

Singles Match
Sheamus vs *Mark Henry*

WWE Tag Team Titles Elimination Match-crowning a new champions
Awesome Truth vs *Morrison and Bryan*

Divas Title Match
*Layla(c)* vs Eve Torres

Singles Match
*Alberto Del Rio* vs Big Show

US Title Match
Jack Swagger(c) vs *Dolph Ziggler*
-Swagger won the title in Raw 18/7

WHC No Holds Barred Match
Christian(c) vs *Randy Orton*

WWE Title Match
*CM Punk *vs John Cena(c)
-After that, exactly the same as the reality in S.S.11


NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS 2011:

US Title Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Sin Cara

IC Title Match
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs Sheamus

Divas Title Match
Layla(c) vs* Eve Torres*

WHC Match
Randy Orton(c) vs *Mark Henry*

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
DiBiase and Barrett vs *Morrison and Bryan(c)*

Tag Team Handicap Match
Awesome Truth and Kevin Nash vs *John Cena and Triple H*

WWE Title Match
CM Punk vs *Alberto Del Rio(c)*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Extreme Rules 2012*

*Chicago Street Fight for the WWE Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. Alberto Del Rio

*2-on-1 Handicap Match* 
*Ryback* vs. Aaron Relic & Jay Hatton

_*Lesnar seemed to target Jericho but instead executed the F-5 on Cena, costing him the match*_

*Extreme Rules Match with Brock Lesnar as special guest referee*
John Cena vs. *Chris Jericho*

_*Bryan escaped the cage after freeing himself from Henry's grasp to retain his championship*_

*Steel Cage Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Daniel Bryan(c)* vs. Mark Henry

*Tables Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs. Big Show

*Triple Threat Elimination Match for the United States Championship*
Jack Swagger(c) (with Eve) vs. *Zack Ryder* vs. Dolph Ziggler (with Vickie Guerrero)

*Lumberjill Match for the Divas Championship*
*Beth Phoenix(c)* vs. Natalya

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
The Miz vs. *Alex Riley*

*Pre-Show Match*
*Sheamus* vs. Kane​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Over the Limit 2012*

*WWE Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. Christian

*Ryback* vs. Tyler Reks (with Curt Hawkins)

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs. Alex Riley

*Championship Scramble Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Daniel Bryan(c)* vs. Sheamus vs. Chris Jericho vs. Randy Orton vs. Kane

John Cena vs. *Tensai (with John Laurianitis)*

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Beth Phoenix(c) vs. *Natalya*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Epico & Primo(c) (with Rosa Mendes) vs. *The Usos*

*United States Championship*
*Zack Ryder(c)* vs. The Miz

*Pre-Show Match: 20-Man Battle Royal for the choice of a United States or Intercontinental Championship match*
*Alex Riley* wins after eliminating Dolph Ziggler last​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*No Way Out 2012*

*Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship with John Laurianitis' job is on the line*
*CM Punk(c) (with Triple H)* vs. Tensai (with John Laurianitis & David Otunga) 

*2-on-1 Handicap Match*
*Ryback* vs. Tyler Reks & Curt Hawkins

_*After receiving a good luck kiss from AJ, Bryan was surprised by Sheamus, who hit a Brogue Kick and pinned him to win the title. Lasting only 18 seconds, this was one of the shortest title matches in WWE history*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Daniel Bryan(c) vs. *Sheamus*

*Big Show* vs. Brodus Clay (with Cameron & Naomi)

*United States Championship*
*Zack Ryder(c)* vs. John Cena

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Natalya(c)* vs. Layla

*Dolph Ziggler* vs. Jack Swagger (with Vickie Guerrero)

*Match to determine the #1 Contenders for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Primo & Epico (with Rosa Mendes) vs. *Prime Time Players (with A.W.)*

*Intercontinental Championship Match*
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs. Alex Riley

*Pre-Show Match*
*Damien Sandow* vs. Tyson Kidd











*Money in the Bank 2012*

*WWE Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. Chris Jericho

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Natalya(c)* vs. Eve

*2-on-1 Handicap Match*
*Ryback* vs. Hunico & Camacho

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match for a WWE Championship match contract*
John Cena vs. *Big Show* vs. Christian vs. Zack Ryder vs. Kane vs. The Miz

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs. *Prime Time Players (with A.W.)*

*World Heavyweight Championship with AJ Lee as Special Guest Referee*
*Sheamus(c)* vs. Daniel Bryan

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match for a World Heavyweight Championship match contract*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez) vs. Tensai vs. Alex Riley vs. Santino Marella vs. Damien Sandow vs. Tyson Kidd











*RAW 1000*

_*After what had been an even match up, Punk and the ref collided, knocking the referee unconscious to the ground. Big Show then came down to the ring and hit Cena with the Knockout Punch. Punk got the ref back into the ring and - after a moment's hesitation - pinned a knocked out Cena. Big Show considered cashing in his Money in the Bank contract on Punk only to attack Cena. Brock Lesnar (who had "hunted" DX down earlier that night by attacking The New Age Outlaws & X-Pac, using Kimura lock to break Shawn Michaels' arm after luring him to the parking lot and breaking Triple H's arm after he challenged Lesnar to a fight in the ring) would come down to also beat down Cena. The Rock ran down the ramp and chased Lesnar out of the ring before attacking Big Show, sending him out of the ring as well, only to get attacked and hit with a Go to Sleep by Punk*_

*WWE Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. John Cena

_*When Lita's original partner, Charlie Sheen, could not make it to the show and appeared via Skype, announcing Kane as his replacement*_

*Mixed Tag Team Match*
Daniel Bryan & AJ Lee vs. *Kane & Lita*

_*When Slater tried to leave during the match, all the legends he had previously faced (Bob Backlund, Diamond Dallas Page, Doink the Clown, Rikishi, Road Warrior Animal, Roddy Piper, Sgt. Slaughter, Sycho Sid, and Vader) attacked him before throwing him back into the ring*_

*Legends' Open Challenge* 
*The Undertaker* vs. Heath Slater

*10-Man Tag Team Match*
*Sheamus, Rey Mysterio, The Miz, Brodus Clay & Sin Cara* vs. Alberto Del Rio, Chris Jericho, Christian, Cody Rhodes & Damien Sandow (with Ricardo Rodriguez)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Summerslam 2012*

*No Holds Barred Match*
John Cena vs. *Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* 

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE WWE Championship*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Kane

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Prime Time Players(c)* vs. Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd

_*Christian won by disqualification*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Sheamus(c) vs. *Christian* 

*Rey Mysterio* vs. Alberto Del Rio

*United States Championship*
Zack Ryder(c) vs. *Antonio Cesaro*

*Chris Jericho* vs. Dolph Ziggler (with Vickie Guerrero)

*Pre-Show Match: Intercontinental Championship*
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs. Sin Cara​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Night of Champions 2012*

_*Cena placed Punk on the top rope and performed a bridging German suplex for the pin. As Cena was about to celebrate his victory, the referee declared that both men had their shoulders on the mat for three seconds and that the match was a draw. Since the title can only change hands via pin fall or submission, Punk walked out of the show with the belt*_

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk(c) vs. John Cena ended in a draw

*World Heavyweight Championship; If Sheamus was disqualified or if there was poor officiating, Sheamus would lose the title*
*Sheamus(c)* vs. Christian

_*During the pay-per-view, someone mysteriously attacked the original #1 Contender Kaitlyn, so the SmackDown General Manager Booker T assigned Eve to fight Layla for the title*_

*WWE Divas Championship*
Natalya(c) vs. *Eve*

*Big Show won by count out*

*Big Show (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Dolph Ziggler (with Vickie Guerrero)

*Title vs. Career Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs. Ted DiBiase

*United States Championship*
*Antonio Cesaro(c)* vs. Zack Ryder

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Prime Time Players(c) vs. *Team Hell No*












*Hell in a Cell 2012*

_*This was Big Show's Money in the Bank cash-in match. 

At Night of Champions Punk and Cena fought each other to a draw when Cena left his shoulders down while pinning Punk, making it a double pin. Following this, he continuously challenged Punk to a rematch, even while recovering from an arm surgery earlier in the month; Punk refused to accept. All the while Big Show, who held the Money in the Bank contract, had attempted to cash-in on Punk numerous times, with Punk usually escaping. This culminated on an episode of Raw where WWE Chairman Vince McMahon arrived and forced Punk to choose whether he wanted to face John Cena or Big Show. However, when Punk took too long to decide, with Cena's endorsement, McMahon made the decision for it to be Big Show before making Cena the special guest referee.

Big Show attempted a WMD but Punk shoved Cena into him before hitting Show with a low-blow. This allowed Punk to perform a roll-up, and drag Cena to where Punk would use Cena's hand to count a fast three-count, allowing Punk to retain the title. After the match, Punk hit both Cena and Show with the belt and then stood over them both while screaming "Respect!". The next night on Raw, Punk announced that he had hired Heyman as his manager and that the two had conspired to get Show to cash in his contract, only to use his difference's with Cena against them both*_

*Hell in a Cell Match for the WWE Championship with John Cena as the special guest referee*
*CM Punk(c)* vs. Big Show (with Paul Heyman)

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
*Eve(c)* vs. Kaitlyn vs. Natalya 

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Sheamus(c) vs. *Wade Barrett*

*Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara* vs. Primo & Epico (with Rosa Mendes)

_*Rhodes' 574-day reign as champion came to an end*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Cody Rhodes(c) vs. *Ryback*

*United States Championship*
*Antonio Cesaro(c)* vs. Santino Marella

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
*Team Hell No(c)* vs. Prime Time Players

*Randy Orton* vs. Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Survivor Series 2012*

_*Ryback was eliminated by Countout after being Triple-Powerbombed through an announce table by the debuting Shield*_

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match*
Team Punk (CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, Alberto Del Rio, The Miz & Damien Sandow) (with Paul Heyman & Ricardo Rodriguez) vs. *Team Foley (Ryback, Randy Orton, Team Hell No & Zack Ryder*) (with Mick Foley)*

*AJ Lee (with Big E Langston)* vs. Vickie Guerrero (with Dolph Ziggler)

_*Sheamus won by disqualification when Barrett attacked him with a steel chair*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Wade Barrett(c) vs. *Sheamus*

*United States Championship*
*Antonio Cesaro(c)* vs. Brodus Clay (with Cameron and Naomi)

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Eve(c)* vs. Kaitlyn

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match*
Team Cena (John Cena, Rey Mystero, Kofi Kingston, Sin Cara, & Santino Marella) vs. *Team Ziggler (Dolph Ziggler*, Big Show, Tensai & Prime Time Players)*

*Pre-Show Match*
*International Airstrike (Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd)* vs. Primo & Epico (with Rosa Mendes)


** = Sole Survivor*​


----------



## the modern myth

Not an actual PPV but one that should have occurred during the brand split in 2003, as Stephanie McMahon's Smackdown team competes against Eric Bischoff's Monday Night Raw in the 2003 King of the Ring Tournament. 

*Quarter Finals*
01. *Shawn Michaels (Raw)* vs John Cena (Smackdown) (10 minutes)
02. Rob Van Dam (Raw) vs *Chris Benoit (Smackdown)* (10 minutes)
03. *Randy Orton (Raw)* vs Rey Mysterio (Smackdown) (10 minutes)
04. Chris Jericho (Raw) vs *Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown)* (10 minutes)

*Semi Finals*
05. *Shawn Michaels (Raw)* vs Chris Benoit (Smackdown) (20 minutes)
06. Randy Orton (Raw) vs *Eddie Guerrero (Smackdown)* (20 minutes)

07. *Raw vs Smackdown Tag Team Match*
Scott Steiner, Test, Booker T, Kane + Christian vs *Undertaker, Big Show, Sean O' Haire, A-Train + Rhyno* (10 minutes)

08. *World Heavyweight Championship Match*
Triple H (World Champion) vs *Brock Lesnar* (15 minutes)

09. *WWE Championship Match*
*Kurt Angle (WWE Champion)* vs Bill Goldberg (15 minutes)

10. *Interpromotional Tag Team Match*
*The Dudley Boys* vs World's Greatest Tag Team (10 minutes)

11. *Finals*
Shawn Michaels (Raw) vs *Eddie Guerrero* (20 minutes)


----------



## JeriTest23

HELL IN A CELL 2011:

HIAC Tag Team Championship Match
*Awesome Truth* vs Morrison and Bryan(c)

Singles Match
*Christian* vs Randy Orton

US Title Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger

Singles Match
*Zack Ryder* vs William Regal

HIAC World Title Match
Sheamus vs *Mark Henry(c)*

Divas Title Match
Natalya vs *Brie Bella(c)*

HIAC WWE Title Match
Triple H vs *Alberto Del Rio(c)* vs CM Punk vs John Cena



VENGEANCE 2011:

US Title Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Zack Ryder

IC Title Match
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs Sin Cara

Tag Team Turnoil 1# contender match
Morrison and Bryan vs The Usos vs Kidd and Gabriel vs Slater and McGuillicuty vs *Air Boom* vs Ziggler and Swagger vs DiBiase and Barrett

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
Awesome Truth(c) vs *Air Boom* -by DQ-

WHC Match
*Mark Henry(c)* vs Sheamus vs Christian vs Randy Orton vs Big Show

WWE Title Last Man Standing Match
*John Cena(c)* vs Alberto Del Rio
-Cena won the title in Raw 10/10


SURVIVOR SERIES 2011:

Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Match
Team Barrett (Barrett,DiBiase,McGuillicuty,Slater and McIntire)
vs
*Team Bryan (Bryan,Morrison,Kidd,Gabriel and Mason Ryan)*
_-Bryan pins McGuillicuty,Slater pins Kidd,McIntire pins Ryan,DiBiase pins Gabriel,Morrison pins DiBiase,Morrison pins Slater,Barrett pins Morrison,Bryan submits McIntire,Bryan pins Barrett
_
Divas Tag Team Elimination Match
*Team Natalya (Natalya,Beth Phoenix,Layla,McCool and Rosa Mendes)*
vs
Team Kelly (Kelly,Eve,Bella Twins and Alicia Fox)
_-Mendes pins Fox,Brie pins Mendes,Nikki pins Layla,Natalya pins Nikki,Phoenix pins Brie and pins Eve,Kelly pins McCool,Natalya submits K2
_
IC Title Match
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs *Zack Ryder*

WHC Match
*Mark Henry(c) *vs Big Show

WWE Title Match
John Cena(c) vs *CM Punk*

Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Match
Team Hunter (Triple H,Orton,Sheamus,Sin Cara and Air Boom)
vs
*Team Awesome (Miz,Truth,Rhodes,Hunico,Ziggler and Swagger)*
_-Sin Cara injured and out of the match,Bourne pins Swagger,Ziggler pins Kingston,Orton pins Ziggler,Orton pins Hunico,Rhodes pins Orton,Rhodes pins Sheamus,Triple H pins Rhodes and Miz pins Hunter
_


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TLC 2012*

*TLC Match for the WWE Championship*
*CM Punk(c) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Zack Ryder

*"Santa's Little Helpers" Battle Royal*
Layla vs. Kaitlyn vs. Alicia Fox vs. *Naomi* vs. Tamina vs. Aksana vs. Rosa Mendes vs. Cameron

*Chairs Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Wade Barrett(c)* vs. Sheamus

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Team Hell No & Ryback vs. *The Shield*

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Eve(c)* vs. Natalya

_*At the end of the match Cena went for another AA but Ziggler grabbed a chair and started hitting Cena with it. Cena then it the AA which caused Ziggler to fall out of the ring. Vickie Guerrero entered the ring with a chair but before she could hit Cena with it, AJ Lee stormed the ring and had her bodyguard Big E Langston scare Vickie away. Cena started to climb the ladder but then Big E tipped it over. Dolph then climbed the ladder and retrieved his briefcase*_

*Ladder Match for Ziggler's World Heavyweight Championship MITB Contract*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. John Cena

*United States Championship*
*Antonio Cesaro(c)* vs. Alex Riley

*Tables Match to determine the #1 Contenders for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs. *Team Rhodes Scholars*

*Pre-Show Match*
The Miz vs. *Kofi Kingston*​


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

*WWE Summerslam '95*










_Singles Match
_
*Goldust vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley
*_
Tag-Team Match_
*
Headshrinkers vs. Bodydonnas*

_Singles Match
_
*Bam Bam Bigelow vs. British Bulldog
*
_Tag-Team Title Match
_
*Smoking Gunns (c) vs. 1-2-3 Kidd & Bob 'Spark Plugg' Holly
*
_Intercontinental Title Match
_
*Shawn Michaels (c) vs. Owen Hart
*
_#1 Contender Match
_
*Bret Hart vs. Razor Ramon
*
_WWE World Title Match
_
*Diesel (c) vs. Undertaker
*
​


----------



## Ethan Johns

8*.WWE Tag Team Championships
Four Corners Tag Team Match

**The Usos *vs New Age Outlaws (c) vs The Rhodes Brothers vs RybAxel

7.*WWE Divas Championship*

AJ Lee (c) vs *Paige*

6. *WWE IC & US Title Unification Match*

*Bad News Barrett* (ic) vs Sheamus (us)

5. *Money In The Bank Ladder Match*

*Cesaro* vs Christian vs Kofi Kingston vs Jack Swagger vs Rob Van Dam vs Big Show

4. *Triple Threat*

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins vs *Roman Reigns*

3. *No DQ Match*

John Cena vs *Bray Wyatt*

2. *The Beast vs The Streak*

*Brock Lesnar* vs The Undertaker

1. *WWE World Heavyweight Championship
Fatal Four Way*

*Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble Winner)* vs Randy Orton vs Batista vs Triple H


----------



## JeriTest23

TLC 2011: 

4-Way WWE Tag Team Titles Elimination Match
Awesome Truth(c) vs *AirBoom* vs Rhodes and Swagger vs Epico and Primo

Tables Match
*Wade Barrett* vs Randy Orton

Chairs Match
*Big Show *vs Mark Henry

US Title Match
*Zack Ryder(c)* vs Alex Riley

Divas Title Match
Brie Bella(c) vs *Beth Phoenix*

WHC Ladder Match
Sheamus(c) vs *Daniel Bryan*
-Bryan cashes in the MITB contract title match tonight
-Sheamus wins the WHC in SD 29/11

Singles Match
Kane vs John Cena NO CONTEST

Handicap Tag Match
Nash and McIntire vs *Triple H*

TLC Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Alberto Del Rio vs Dolph Ziggler


ROYAL RUMBLE 2012:

IC Title Match
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs Booker-T

WWE Tag Team Titles Match
*Epico and Primo* vs AirBoom(c)

Divas Title Match
*Beth Phoenix(c)* vs Tamina Snuka

WHC Match
*Daniel Bryan(c)* vs Mark Henry

WWE Title Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Dolph Ziggler

30 Man RR Match
*Chris Jericho*


ELIMINATION CHAMBER 2012

WHC Elimination Chamber Match
Sheamus vs *Daniel Bryan(c)* vs Wade Barrett vs Randy Orton vs Mark Henry vs Big Show

IC Title Match-Also, last chance in EC of Raw-
*Cody Rhodes(c)* vs Santino Marella

US Title Match
*Jack Swagger* vs Zack Ryder(c)

Singles Match
*Chris Jericho* vs Kofi Kingston

No Holds Barred Match
John Cena vs *Kane*

WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match
Drew McIntire vs The Miz vs R-Truth vs *CM Punk(c)* vs Dolph Ziggler vs Cody Rhodes


WM28

PreSow: Kingston and Truth defeat Epico and Primo to win the titles(7:15)
The Miz defeat Randy Orton (9:12)
Beth Phoenix defeat Eve Torres,Natalya and Bie Bella to retain the title (7:57)
McIntire,Ziggler and Swagger defeat Ryder,Marella and Justin Gabriel (3:44)
Cody Rhodes won the 28 Man Battle Royal and retain (16:05)
_others:T.Kidd,B.Clay,Hornswoggle,Booker,DiBiase,Hunico,Otunga,Khali,Henry,Kingston,Truth,Epico,Primo,Riley,Show,Regal,Tatsu,Watson,JTG,Young,Reks,Hawkins,Mahal,Slater,McGuillicuty,Lawler and Duggan._
Kane defeat Big Show (9:10)
Sheamus defeat Daniel Bryan to win the WHC (0:18)
The Rock defeat John Cena (21:38)
CM Punk defeat Chris Jericho to retain the WWE title (23:26)
Undertaker defeat Triple H in a HIAC Match (31:50)


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2006*

Extreme Rules match - ECW Championship
Rob Van Dam {C} def. Sabu .

Last Man Standing match
The Great Khali def. The Big Show

I Quit Match
Ric Flair def. Mick Foley.

Singles match
King Booker def. The Undertaker.

Triple Threat match - World Heavyweight Championship
Batista def. Randy Orton {C} & Bobby Lashley .

Tag Team match
D Generation X and def. The McMahons.

Triple Threat match - WWE Championship
Edge {C} def. Rey Mysterio.

Singles match
John Cena def. Hulk Hogan.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Elimination Chamber 2013*

_*The Shield won after Punk faked an injury and walked out on the match. The Shield would assault Rock afterward until Brock Lesnar seemingly came to save Rock, but Lesnar would attack him*_

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
CM Punk, The Rock & John Cena (with Paul Heyman) vs. *The Shield*

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Kaitlyn(c)* vs. Tamina

*Last Man Standing Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
_Wade Barrett(c) vs. Randy Orton went to a DRAW_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Team Hell No(c)* vs. Team Rhodes Scholars

_*Ryback won by disqualification*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Ryback(c)* vs. Big Show

*United States Championship*
*Antonio Cesaro(c)* vs. Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter)

*Elimination Chamber Match for the World Heavyweight Championship *
Chris Jericho vs. Mark Henry vs. *Sheamus* vs. The Miz vs. Zack Ryder vs. Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez)​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania 29*

_*Punk came out to Living Colour playing their hit and Punk's entrance song, "Cult of Personality".

After the match, Punk and Cena shook hands as Punk praised Cena as the new WWE Champion, raising his hand before walking up the stage without Heyman*_

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk(c) (with Paul Heyman) vs. *John Cena*

_*Triple H returned, attacking Heyman on the outside. In the end, Rock performed a Rock Bottom on Lesnar onto the steel steps and got him down for the three count after the People's Elbow*_

*No Holds Barred Match*
*The Rock* vs. Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)

*10-Person Tag Team Match*
Alberto Del Rio, Team Rhodes Scholars & The Bella Twins vs. *Kofi Kingston, Tons of Funk & The Funkadactyls* 

*The Undertaker* vs. Triple H

*Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Wade Barrett(c) vs. *Randy Orton* vs. Sheamus

Dolph Ziggler (with AJ Lee & Big E Langston) vs. *Chris Jericho*

*United States Championship*
Antonio Cesaro(c) vs. *Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter)* 

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Ryback(c)* vs. Big Show

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Shield* vs. WWE Tag Team Champions Team Hell No & Mark Henry

*Pre-Show Match*
The Miz vs. *Zack Ryder*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Extreme Rules 2013*

*Steel Cage Match; If Brock Lesnar wins, Paul Heyman becomes WWE COO*
Triple H vs. *Brock Lesnar*

_*Both men stood up after huge moves, but the match came to an end when Cena slammed Henry through the electronically lit wall on the stage, severely injuring him and leaving both down for the 10-count, making the match a no-contest. Despite this, Cena remained the WWE Champion, as championships do not change hands by a no-contest*_

*Last Man Standing Match for the WWE Championship*
_John Cena(c) vs. Mark Henry ends in a draw_

*Extreme Rules Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs. Randy Orton

*Tornado Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Team Hell No(c) vs. *The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns)*

*Championship Scramble Match for the United States Championship*
Jack Swagger(c) (with Zeb Colter) vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. *Dean Ambrose* vs. Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez) vs. Kofi Kingston

*Strap Match*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Wade Barrett

*Tables Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Ryback(c)* vs. Big Show

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Zack Ryder vs. *Fandango (with Summer Rae)* 

*Pre-Show Match*
*Sheamus* vs. The Miz​


----------



## Ethan Johns

*6. WWF World Tag Team Championships
Triangle Ladder Match*

The Hardy Boyz vs The Dudley Boyz vs *Edge & Christian (c)*

*5. WWF Light Heavyweight Championship
Six Man Elimination Match*

Taka Michinoku vs Sho Funaki vs Dean Malenko vs Perry Saturn vs Essa Rios vs *X-Pac*

*4. WWF IC & EU Title Unification Match
20 min Fatal Four Way Ultimate Submission Match*

Kurt Angle vs *Chris Jericho* vs Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero

*3. I Quit Match*

Jerry Lawler vs *Mick Foley*

*2. WWF Hardcore Championship
8 man Hardcore BattleRoyal*

Tazz vs Hardcore Holly vs Road Dogg vs Billy Gunn vs Val Venis vs Bradshaw vs Rikishi vs *British Bulldog*
*

1. WWF World Heavyweight Championship*

*The Rock* vs Triple H (c)


----------



## JeriTest23

EXTREME RULES 2012:

PreShow: Zack Ryder defeat The Miz

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*AirTruth(c)* vs Epico and Primo

Chairs Match
*Jack Swagger* vs Dolph Ziggler

Divas Title Match
*Layla* vs Beth Phoenix(c)

IC Title Ladder Match
Coddy Rhodes(c) vs *Christian*

Tag Team Tables Match
Orton and Show vs *Kane and Mark Henry*

WHC Falls Count Anywhere Match
*Sheamus(c)* vs Daniel Bryan

WWE Title Extreme Rules Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Chris Jericho

Street Fight Match
John Cena vs *Brock Lesnar*


OVER THE LIMIT 2012:

PreShow: Justin Gabriel defeat Heath Slater

US Title Match
*Santino Marella* vs Jack Swagger(c)

Divas Title Match
*Layla(c)* vs Rosa Mendes

Tag Team Match
*Randy Orton and Christian* vs Cody Rhodes and Mark Henry

WHC 30 Minutes IronMan Match
Alberto Del Rio vs *Sheamus(c)* vs Chris Jericho

Singles Match
*Lord Tensai* vs John Cena

WWE Championship 30 Minutes IronMan Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Daniel Bryan


NO WAY OUT 2012:

PreShow: McIntire,Otunga and Swagger defeat Clay,Kidd and Gabriel

Steel Cage Match
Randy Orton vs *Mark Henry*

US Title Match
*Santino Marella(c)* vs The Miz

Singles Match
*Ryback* vs Curt Hawkins

WHC Match
Dolph Ziggler vs *Sheamus(c)*

Steel Cage Match
*John Cena* vs Big Show

6 Pack Challenge IC Title Match
*Christian(c)* vs Cody Rhodes vs Zack Ryder vs Alex Riley vs Sin Cara vs Michael McGuillicuty

Steel Cage WWE Championship Match
Kane vs *CM Punk(c)* vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Payback 2013*

*Ambulance Match for the WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Mark Henry

*Elimination Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Shield(c)* vs. Team Hell No

_*On the May 27 episode of Raw, Chris Jericho hosted "The Highlight Reel" segment with Paul Heyman as his guest, where he inquired the latter about one of his clients, CM Punk's absence from the WWE since April and May, and much like in their feud early the previous year, disputed with Heyman on who between the two of them was the "best in the world". To put that argument to rest, Jericho issued a challenge to Punk at Payback, which Heyman subsequently accepted on Punk's behalf. On June 3, 2013, during an episode of Raw, the contract for the match was signed between Jericho and Heyman, again on Punk's behalf. On the June 7 episode of SmackDown, Curtis Axel defeated Jericho after Heyman, Axel's manager, distracted him by playing Punk's theme tune. After the match, Jericho hit Axel with his finishing maneuver, the CodeBreaker.

When Punk did not appear, Jericho confronted Heyman, who tried to back away. After Jericho threatened to attack Heyman, Brock Lesnar came out and took Punk's place in the match*_

*Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Chris Jericho

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Dolph Ziggler(c) (with AJ Lee & Big E Langston)* vs. Sheamus

_*The match ended when Orton attempted an RKO on Ambrose but Ambrose reversed into a Snap DDT onto the floor. Ambrose retained the title by countout*_

*United States Championship*
*Dean Ambrose(c)* vs. Randy Orton

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Ryback(c)* vs. Damien Sandow (with Cody Rhodes)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Kaitlyn(c) vs. *AJ Lee (with Big E Langston)*

*Pre-Show Match*
Wade Barrett vs. *Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez)*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Money in the Bank 2013*

_*Van Dam attempted to retrieve the briefcase but Curtis Axel interfered, attacking Van Dam with a chair and executing a Hangman's Facebuster on Van Dam. Ryback executed a Meathook Clothesline on Axel and then attempted to retrieve the briefcase. But Paul Heyman appeared and then pushed a ladder into Ryback repeatedly until Ryback fell down. Bryan attempted to retrieve the briefcase but Orton pulled him down, performed an RKO on him and retrieved the briefcase to win the match*_

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match for a WWE Championship contract*
Daniel Bryan vs. Rob Van Dam vs. *Randy Orton* vs. Intercontinental Champion Ryback vs. Sheamus vs. Mark Henry

*WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Big Show

_*The following night on Raw after Payback, Dolph Ziggler challenged Chris Jericho to a Wrestlemania rematch, to which the interim WWE COO Paul Heyman made as his final official act, with the added stipulation that Ziggler's World Heavyweight Championship and Jericho's WWE contract were on the line. Ziggler would go on to win the bout, resulting in Jericho being terminated from the company*_

*Title vs. Contract Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Dolph Ziggler(c) (with AJ Lee & Big E Langston)* vs. Chris Jericho

Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez) vs. *Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter)* 

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns)(c)* vs. The Usos

*United States Championship*
*Dean Ambrose(c)* vs. Kofi Kingston

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match for a World Heavyweight Championship contract*
Christian vs. Wade Barrett vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. The Miz vs. Fandango vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Curtis Axel (with Paul Heyman) vs. * Damien Sandow*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Summerslam 2013*

*Money in the Bank Cash-In for the WWE Championship with Triple H as Special Guest Referee*
Daniel Bryan(c) vs. *Randy Orton*

*WWE Championship with Triple H as Special Guest Referee*
John Cena(c) vs. *Daniel Bryan*

*The Funkadactyls (Cameron & Naomi)* vs. Brie Bella & Natalya (with Nikki Bella)

*CM Punk & Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Intercontinental Champion Ryback & Rob Van Dam

_*A double turn took place during this match, with Miz playing off Ziggler's concussion by targeting Ziggler's head. In the end, Miz performed a Big Boot on Ziggler, who was seated, before executing a Skull-Crushing Finale to win the title*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Dolph Ziggler(c) (with AJ Lee & Big E Langston) vs. *The Miz*

Damien Sandow vs. *Cody Rhodes* 

*WWE Divas Championship*
*AJ Lee(c) (with Big E Langston)* vs. Kaitlyn

*Ring of Fire Match*
Kane vs. *Bray Wyatt (with Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)*

*Winner-Take-All Six Man Tag Team Match for the United States Championship & WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Shield(c)* vs. Christian, Big Show & Mark Henry

*Pre-Show Match*
Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez) vs. *Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter and Antonio Cesaro)*​


----------



## JeriTest23

MONEY IN THE BANK 2012:

PreShow: Truth and Kingston defeat PTP

World Heavyweight Championship Contract MITB Ladder Match
Christian vs Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes vs *Dolph Ziggler* vs Tyson Kidd vs Tensai vs Sin Cara vs Justin Gabriel

US Title Match
*Santino Marella(c)* vs Curt Hawkins

Singles Match
*Ryback* vs Brodus Clay

WHC Match
*Sheamus(c)* vs Jack Swagger

WWE Championship Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Daniel Bryan

WWE Championship Contract MITB Ladder Match
Randy Orton vs John Cena vs Alberto Del Rio vs Kane vs *Chris Jericho* vs The Miz vs Drew McIntire vs Big Show


SUMMERSLAM 2012:

PreShow: Tyson Kidd defeat Tensai

IC Title Match
Christian vs *Rey Mysterio* vs The Miz vs Cody Rhodes(c)
-Rhodes regain the title in Raw 16/7

US Title Match
*Antonio Cesaro* vs Santino Marella(c)

Singles Match
*Drew McIntire* vs Randy Orton

Unified MITB contracts Falls Count Anywhere Match
*Dolph Ziggler* vs Chris Jericho

WHC Match
*Sheamus* vs Alberto Del Rio

Divas Tag Match
*Kaytlin and Eve* vs Bella Twins

Singles Match
Big Show vs *John Cena*

No Holds Barred Match
*Brock Lesnar* vs Triple H

WWE Championship Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Kane vs Daniel Bryan


NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS 2012

PreShow: Damien Sandow defeat Christian

WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*Team Hell No* vs Truth and Kingston(c)

US Title Match
*Antonio Cesaro(c)* vs Darren Young

IC Title Match
*The Miz *vs Rey Mysterio(c)

Singles Match
*Dolph Ziggler* vs Randy Orton

Divas Title Match
*Kaytlin* vs Eve(c) vs Brie Bella vs Nikki Bella

WHC Match
Sheamus(c) vs *Alberto Del Rio*

WWE Championship Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs John Cena


----------



## ThunderAngel

WWF: IYH D-X

LHW TOURNIMENT FINAL: Taka Michinoku over Brian Christopher to win the title! 

6MAN TAG: Miguel Perez/Jose Estrada/Jesus Castillo over Chainz/8 Ball/Skull.. 

TOUGHMAN CHALLANGE: "Butterbean" Eric Esch over Marc Mero by DQ.. 

New Age Outlaws over The Legion of Doom 

Tag Team Title Match: Shawn Michaels & Hunter Hearst-Helmsley over British Bulldog & Owen Hart.. 

MATCH: Jeff Jarrett over The Undertaker by DQ (Kane attacked Jarrett).. 

IC TITLE MATCH: Steve Austin over Rocky Maivia to retain.. 

FEDERATION TITLE MATCH: Bret Hart over Ken Shamrock to retain


----------



## ThunderAngel

WWF Royal Rumble 1998

MATCH: Vader def Goldust.. 

MINIS MATCH: Max Mini & Mosaic & Nova beat El Torito & Tarantula & Battalion 

IC TITLE MATCH: The Rock def Ken Shamrock by DQ 

TAG MATCH TITLE TOURNAMENT FINAL: Legion of Doom def The New Age Outlaws (Billy Gunn & Roaddog) 

WWF TITLE MATCH: Bret Hart def Shawn Michaels & The Undertaker to retain the WWF Title! 

ROYAL RUMBLE MATCH: "Stone Cold" Steve Austin eliminated The Rock to win the Royal Rumble!


----------



## ThunderAngel

WWF No Way Out of Texas

TAG MATCH: The Headbangers beat Marc Mero & Goldust.. 

MATCH: Blackjack Bradshaw beat Jeff Jarrett via DQ.. 

MATCH: The Godwinns beat The Quebecers.. 

MATCH: Taka Michinoku beat El Pantera.. 

MATCH: Kane beat Vader.. 

MATCH: Ken Shamrock/Ahmed Johnson/DOA beat The Nation of Domination.. 

HBK & HHH def. Legion of Doom for Tag Team Titles

Steve Austin & beat Owen Hart w/British Bulldog

Bret Hart def. Cactus Jack to retain WWF Title


----------



## ThunderAngel

WRESTLEMANIA XIV

TITLE MATCH: Steve Austin over. Bret Hart

Undertaker over Kane

IC TITLE: Ken Shamrock over The Rock

Shawn Michaels over Cactus Jack

TAG TITLES LOD over New Age Outlaws 

EURO Title: Triple H over Owen Hart

MIXED TAG MATCH: Marc Mero & Sable def The Artist Formerly Known as Goldust & Luna Vachon..

LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE MATCH: TAKA Michinoku def Aguila to retain..


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Night of Champions 2013*

_*The Authority would later state that Orton's foot was under the ropes at the time Bryan forced the submission and therefore his title reign was deemed invalid, forcing Bryan to return the WWE Championship back to Orton*_

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs. *Daniel Bryan*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns)(c)* vs. Prime Time Players

*United States Championship*
*Dean Ambrose(c)* vs. Christian

_* During the match, RVD pinned Punk after a Five Star Frog Splash to win the match, leaving only Heyman left to deal with, but in the process of attacking Heyman, Punk returned and attacked RVD before pulling a chain and handcuffs out of his boot, fastened RVD’s arms behind his back, and beat RVD with a kendo stick. Ryback ran down to make the save for RVD, ending the assault*_

CM Punk (with Paul Heyman) vs. *Rob Van Dam* 

_*AJ cost Ziggler the title after she snuck into the ring and hit Ziggler with her own title*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*The Miz(c)* vs. Dolph Ziggler (with AJ Lee)

*Triple Threat Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Ryback(c) vs. *Curtis Axel (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Fandango (with Summer Rae)

*WWE Divas Championship*
*AJ Lee(c) (with Big E Langston)* vs. Brie Bella (with Nikki Bella)

*Tag Team Turmoil Match for a WWE Tag Team Championship match later in the night*
The Usos vs. *Prime Time Players* vs. Real Americans (with Zeb Colter) vs. 3MB (Heath Slater & Drew McIntyre) (with Jinder Mahal) vs. Brodus Clay & Tensai (with The Funkadactyls)​


----------



## JeriTest23

HELL IN A CELL 2012:

PreShow: Antonio Cesaro defeat Titus O'Neil to retain the US Title

HIAC World Heavyweight Championship Match
*Alberto Del Rio(c)* vs Randy Orton

IC Title Match
Tyson Kidd vs *The Miz(c)*

Singles Match
*Ryback* vs Cody Rhodes

Divas Title Match
*Kaytlin(c)* vs Alicia Fox

No DQ Match
*Daniel Bryan* vs Sheamus

Tag Team Match
Ziggler and Show vs *Cena and Henry*

HIAC WWE Championship Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Kane


SURVIVOR SERIES 2012

PreShow: Brodus Clay defeat Tensai

10 Man Survivor Series Tag Team Match
Team 3MB (McIntire,Slater,Mahal and Epico and Primo)
vs
*Team Highflyers (Mysterio,Sin Cara,Gabriel,Kidd and Ryder)*
-Sin Cara pins Epico,Ryder pins Mahal,Slater pins Ryder,Mysterio pins Slater,Primo pins Sin Cara,Mysterio pins Primo,McIntire pins Kidd and Gabriel pins McIntire. SOLE SURVIVORS: MYSTERIO AND GABRIEL.

10 Man Survivor Series Tag Team Match
Team Sheamus (Sheamus,Khali,Truth,Kingston and William Regal)
vs
*Team Del Rio (Del Rio,Miz,PTP and Antonio Cesaro)* -the WHC on the line, if Sheamus team won this match,Sheamus won the title-
-Cesaro pins Khali,O'Neil pins Truth,Sheamus pins O'Neil,Kingston pins Young,Cesaro pins Kingston,Cesaro gets DQ'd,Miz pins Regal,Sheamus pins Miz and Del Rio pins Sheamus. SOLE SURVIVOR: DEL RIO.

Divas Title Match
*Kaytlin(c)* vs Natalya

10 Man Survivor Series Tag Team Match
Team Ryback (Ryback,Cena,Team Hell No and Orton)
vs
*Team Punk (Punk,Show,Barrett,Sandow and Ziggler)*
-Show pins Kane,Cena pins Show,Bryan pins Sandow,Barrett pins Orton,Cena pins Barrett,Punk and Ryback counted out and Ziggler pins Cena for the win. SOLE SURVIVOR: DOLPH ZIGGLER.

WWE Championship Match
Ryback vs *CM Punk(c)* 


TLC 2012:

PreShow: 3MB defeat Ryder,Kidd and Marella

WWE Tag Team Championship Tables Match
*Team Hell No(c)* vs Rhodes Scholars

IC Title Match
The Miz(c) vs *Kofi Kingston*

Singles Match
*Brodus Clay *vs Titus O'Neil

Chairs Match
Sheamus vs *Big Show*

WHC Ladder Match
*Alberto Del Rio* vs Rey Mysterio

Singles Match
Ryback vs *Dolph Ziggler*

TLC 6 Man Tag Match
Team Hell No and John Cena vs *The Shield*


----------



## roipdh12

*All title Changes at WrestleMania History {my rebook}: *:

WrestleMania I:
WWF Tag Team Championship - The Iron Sheik and Nikolai Volkoff from the U.S. Express.
WWF Women's Championship: Wendi Richter from The Fabulous Moolah.

WrestleMania II:
WWF Tag Team Championship: The British Bulldogs from The Dream Team.

WrestleMania III:
WWF Intercontinental Championship: Ricky Steamboat from Randy Savage.
WWF Tag Team Championship: The Hart Foundation from the British Bulldogs.

WrestleMania IV:
WWF Championship: Randy Savage from Ted Dibiase.
WWF Tag Team Championship: Demolition from Strike Force.

WrestleMania V:
WWF Championship: Hulk Hogan from Randy Savage
WWF Intercontinental Championship: Rick Rude from the Ultimate Warrior.

WrestleMania VI:
WWF Championship: The Ultimate Warrior from Hulk Hogan.
WWF Tag Team Championship: Demolition from Andre The Giant and Haku.

WrestleMania VII:
WWF Championship: Hulk Hogan from Sgt. Slaughter.
WWF Tag Team Championship: The Hart Foundation from The Rockers.

WrestleMania VIII:
WWF Championship: Hulk Hogan from Ric Flair.
WWF Intercontinental Championship: Bret Hart from Rowdy Roddy Piper.
WWF Tag Team Championship: The Natural Disasters from Money Inc.

WrestleMania IX:
WWF Championship: Bret Hart from Hulk Hogan.
WWF Tag Team Championship: The Steiner Brothers from Money Inc.

WrestleMania X:
WWF Championship: Bret Hart from Lex Luger.
WWF Championship: Lex Luger from Yokozuna.
WWF Tag Team Championship: The Smokinn Gunns from The Quebecers.
WWF Women's Championship: Luna Vachon from Alundra Blayze.

WrestleMania XI:
WWF Tag Team Championship: The Allied Powers from the Smokinn Gunns.

WrestleMania XII:
WWF Championship: Shawn Michaels from Bret Hart.

WrestleMania XIII:
WWF Championship: The Undertaker from Mankind.
WWF Intercontinental Championship: Rocky Maivia from Hunter Hearst Helmsley.
WWF European Championship:The British Bulldog {Inagural Champion}.

WrestleMania XIV:
WWF Championship: Stone Cold Steve Austin from Shawn Michaels.

WrestleMania XV:
WWF Championship: Stone Cold Steve Austin from The Rock.
WWF Tag Team Championship: The Hardy Boyz from The APA.
WWF Hardcore Championship: Hardcore Holly from Billy Gunn.

WrestleMania XVI:
WWF Championship: The Rock from Triple H.
WWF Intercontinental Championship: Eddie Guerrero from Chris Benoit.
WWF European Championship: Chris Benoit from Chris Jericho.
WWF Tag Team Championship: Edge and Christian from The Dudley Boyz.
WWF Hardcore Championship: Tazz from Hardcore Holly.

WrestleMania XVII:
WWF Championship: Stone Cold Steve Austin from The Rock
WWF European Championship: The Big Show from Test.
WWF Hardcore Championship: Tazz from Raven.

WrestleMania XVIII:
WWF Championship: Triple H from Chris Jericho.
WWF Intercontinental Championship: Edge from Christian
WWF European Championship: Rob Van Dam from Goldust.
WWF Women's Championship: Molly Holly from Trish Stratus.

WrestleMania XIX:
WWE Championship: Brock Lesnar from Kurt Angle
WWE Women's Championship: Trish Stratus from Victoria.

WrestleMania XX:
WWE Championship: Eddie Guerrero from Brock Lesnar.
World Heavyweight Championship: Chris Benoit from Triple H.
WWE United States Championship: John Cena from The Big Show.
WWE Tag Team Championship: Booker T and Mark Henry from The World's Greatest Tag Team.
WWE Cruiserweight Championship: Rey Mysterio from Ultimo Dragon.

WrestleMania XXI:
WWE Championship: John Cena from John Bradshaw Layfield
World Heavyweight Championship: Batista from Triple H.

WrestleMania XXII:
WWE Championship: Rey Mysterio from John Cena.
WWE United States Championship: John Bradshaw Layfield from Chris Benoit.
WWE Women's Championship: Mickie James from Trish Stratus.

WrestleMania XXIII:
World Heavyweight Championship: The Undertaker from Batista.
ECW Championship: Cm Punk from The Sandman.
WWE Intercontinental Championship: Bobby Lashley from Umaga.

WrestleMania XXIV:
World Heavyweight Championship: The Undertaker from Edge.
ECW Championship: Shelton Benjamin from Elijah Burke.

Wrestlemania XXV:
WWE Championship: John Cena from Edge.
World Heavyweight Championship: Cm Punk from Triple H.
WWE Intercontinental Championship: Dolph Ziggler from John Bradshaw Layfield.

WrestleMania XXVI:
WWE Championship: Sheamus from Triple H.
Unified WWE Tag Team Championship: The Hart Dynasty from The Miz and The Big Show.

WrestleMania XXVII:
World Heavyweight Championship: Santino Marrela from The Miz.
WWE Intercontinental Championship: Cody Rhodes from Rey Mysterio.

WrestleMania XXVIII:
World Heavyweight Championship: Daniel Bryan from Mark Henry.
WWE Intercontinental Championship: The Big Show from Cody Rhodes.

WrestleMania XXIX:
WWE Championship: John Cena from Cm Punk.
WWE United States Championship: Dean Ambrose from Sheamus.
WWE Tag Team Championship: Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns from Team Hell No!.
WWE Divas Championship: AJ Lee from Kaitlyn.

WrestleMania XXX:
WWE World Heavyweight Championship: Daniel Bryan from John Cena.
WWE Intercontinental Championship: Cesaro from Big E.
WWE Tag Team Championship: The Usos from The New Age Outlaws.


----------



## Irwin Navarro

I'd prolly re-book the road to WM30 and make Cody Rhodes the "main character of the storyline" (let's be honest, the guy deserves a push)

Royal Rumble 2014:
30 man Rumble match final four: Cody Rhodes, Rey Mysterio, Big E Langston, & Batista
Winner: Cody Rhodes

Elimination Chamber 2014: 

Randy Orton (c) VS John Cena VS Big Show VS Alberto Del Rio VS Daniel Bryan VS Dean Ambrose
Winner: Orton.

Cody Rhodes VS Batista. Winner: Cody Rhodes

WMXXX
Orton VS Rhodes for the WWEWHC.
Winner: Cody Rhodes.


----------



## JeriTest23

ROYAL RUMBLE 2013:

PreShow: IC Title Match
*Wade Barrett(c)* vs Kofi Kingston
-Barrett won the title in Raw 14/1

WWE Tag Team Titles Match
*Team Hell No(c)* vs Rhodes Scholars

WHC Match
*Alberto Del Rio(c)* vs Rey Mysterio vs Big Show

Divas Title Match
*Kaytlin(c)* vs Tamina Snuka

WWE Championship Match
CM Punk(c) vs *John Cena*

30 Man RR Match
*CM Punk*


ELIMINATION CHAMBER 2013:

WHC 1# contenders in WM Elimination Chamber Match
Rey Mysterio vs *Chris Jericho* vs Sheamus vs Big Show vs Randy Orton vs Mark Henry

US Title Match
*Antonio Cesaro* vs William Regal

WHC Match
*Jack Swagger* vs Alberto Del Rio 

Divas Title Match
*Kaytlin(c)* vs Nikki Bella

Singles Match
*CM Punk* vs The Miz

6 Man Tag Team Match
Ryback,Truth and Kingston vs *The Shield*

WWE Title Elimination Chamber Match
Kane vs Daniel Bryan vs Wade Barrett vs *John Cena(c)* vs Damien Sandow vs Cody Rhodes



WM29:

PreShow: Antonio Cesaro defeat The Miz to retain the title (5:21)
Reigns and Rollins defeat Team Hell No to won the tag titles (8:50)
Mark Henry defeat Randy Orton (7:44)
Dean Ambrose defeat Wade Barrett and won the IC Title (6:15)
Dolph Ziggler defeat Sheamus (8:08)
Fandango and Rhodes Scholars defeat Ryback and Tons Of Funk (2:35)
AJ Lee defeat Kaytlin (10:16)
Chris Jericho defeat Jack Swagger and Alberto Del Rio to win the title (17:01)
Brock Lesnar defeat Triple H (22:41)
Undertaker defeat The Rock (19:59)
CM Punk defeat John Cena to regain the WWE Title (24:45)


----------



## JeriTest23

EXTREME RULES 2013:

PreShow: No DQ Match
Cody Rhodes defeat Tensai

2 of the best 3 falls WWE Tag Team Championship Match
*The Shield(c)* vs Team Hell No

Tables Match
Randy Orton vs *Mark Henry*

Falls Count Anywhere Match
*Fandango* vs Chris Jericho

IC Title Ladder Match
Kofi Kingston vs *Dean Ambrose(c)*

I Quit Match
*John Cena* vs Ryback

WHC 5-Way Extreme Rules Match
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs Alberto Del Rio vs Chris Jericho vs Sheamus vs Big Show
-Ziggler cashes in the MITB Contract in Raw 8/4 against Jericho and Fandango cost a rematch clouse of Jericho's WHC contract

Divas No DQ Match
Kaytlin vs *AJ Lee(c)*

WWE Championship Extreme Rules Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs Triple H

PAYBACK 2013:

PreShow: Bo Dallas defeat Wade Barrett (3:21)
The Usos defeat Rhodes Scholars (10:05)
AJ Lee defeat Natalya to retain the divas title (7:22)
Antonio Cesaro defeat Fandango (5:54)
The Shield defeat Orton,Bryan and Jericho to retain all the titles (12:45)
Brock Lesnar defeat Triple H (25:14)
Dolph Ziggler defeat Jack Swagger to retain the title (15:59)
John Cena defeat Ryback to retain the WWE Title (20:17)
-Punk walks out in Raw 20/5 and Cena won the title in a 6 Man Elimination Match in Raw 27/5

MITB 2013:

PreShow: The Shield defeat PTP,Usos and Kidd&Gabriel (11:42)
Damien Sandow defeat Rhodes,Barrett,Fandango,Ambrose,Cesaro,Swagger and Axel to win the MITB contract (20:50)
AJ Lee defeat Kaytlin to reatin the title (7:05)
Wyatt Family defeat Kingston,Truth and Miz (5:41)
-debut of Wyatt Family
Dolph Ziggler defeat Alberto Del Rio to retain the WHC (13:32)
John Cena defeat Mark Henry to win the title (19:11)
Randy Orton defeat Bryan,Punk,Kane,Christian,Sheamus,RVD and Jericho to win the MITB contract (25:05)

SUMMERSLAM 2013:

PreShow Match: Dean Ambrose defeat Big E to retain the title (6:55)
Wyatt Family defeat Kane,RVD and Christian (10:51)
Alberto Del Rio defeat Dolph Ziggler to won the WHC (15:17) 
AJ Lee defeat Natalya and Kaytlin to retain the title (9:31)
Rollins and Reigns defeat Show and Henry to retain the gold (5:48)
Cody Rhodes defeat Damien Sandow (10:01)
Brock Lesnar defeat CM Punk (23:26)
Daniel Bryan defeat John Cena (26:11)
-After that, exactly to real life ocurred on the PPV...

NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS

PreShow: Real Americans defeat The Usos (7:57)
Dean Ambrose defeat Dolph Ziggler to retain the title (11:11)
AJ Lee defeat Eva Marie to retain the gold(2:54)
Alberto Del Rio defeat RVD to retain the gold (12:22)
Curtis Axel defeat Tyson Kidd to retain the gold (6:56)
The Shield defeat PTP to retain the gold(9:09)
Bray Wyatt defeat Kofi Kingston (4:14)
CM Punk defeat Damien Sandow and Wade Barrett (14:35)
Daniel Bryan defeat Randy Orton to regain the championship gold (20:05)


----------



## JeriTest23

BATTLEGROUND 2013:

PreShow: Luke Harper and Erick Rowan defeat The Miz and Fandango (5:55)
Curtis Axel defeat Wade Barrett and Big E to retain the title (8:23)
Bray Wyatt defeat Dolph Ziggler (10:02)
Rhodes Brothers defeat The Shield (11:33)
Real Americans defeat Ryder and Marella (2:56)
Alberto Del Rio defeat RVD in a No Holds Barred Match to retain the title (13:44)
-Sandow cashes in the MITB Contract to win the WHC (1:00)
Dean Ambrose defeat Mark Henry to retain the gold (6:26)
CM Punk defeat Ryback and Paul Heyman (9:11)
Daniel Bryan defeat Randy Orton to retain the gold (20:26)

HIAC 2013:

PreShow Match: Mark Henry defeat Ryback (7:03)
Rhodes Brothers defeat The Shield,Usos and Real Americans to win the tag titles (13:05)
AJ Lee defeat Alicia Fox (4:15)
Bray Wyatt and Dean Ambrose defeat Ziggler and Miz (9:34)
Damien Sandow defeat RVD to retain the title (15:26)
CM Punk defeat Curtis Axel and Ryback in a HIAC Match (16:59)
Wade Barrett defeat Fandango (7:34)
Randy Orton defeat Daniel Bryan in a HIAC to win the title (23:00)

SURVIVOR SERIES 2013:

PreShow: 3MB defeat Los Matadores in a Elimination Match (8:00)

10 Man Survivor Series Tag Team Match
*Team Americans (Real Americans,Axel,Miz and Ryback)*
vs
Team International (The Usos,Rey Mysterio,Kingston and Henry)
-Cesaro pins Kingston,Mysterio pins Miz,Jey Uso pins Swagger,Cesaro pins Jey Uso,Ryback pins Henry,Mysterio pins Henry,Axel pins Mysterio,Jimmy pins Axel and Cesaro pins Jimmy Uso. SOLE SURVIVOR: CESARO.

10 Divas Elimination Tag Team Match
Team Total Divas (Bella Twins,Natalya,Eva Marie and JoJo)
vs
*Team AJ Lee (AJ Lee,Tamina,Fox,Kaytlin and Summer Rae)*
-AJ Lee pins JoJo,Kaytlin pins Brie,Fox DQ'd,Nikki pins Rae,Kaytlin pins Eva Marie,Nataya submits Kaytlin,AJ Lee submits Natalya and Tamina pins Nikki. SOLE SURVIVORS: AJ LEE AND TAMINA.

WHC Match
Cody Rhodes vs *Damien Sandow(c)*

US Title Match
*Big E* vs Curtis Axel(c)

WWE Title Match
*John Cena* vs Randy Orton(c)

12 Man Survivor Series Elimination Tag Match
*Team Wyatt (Wyatt Family and The Shield)*
vs
Team Best (Bryan,Punk,Rhodes Brothers,Show and Dolph Ziggler)
-Harper pins Show,Ziggler pins Ambrose,Goldust pins Rowan,Reigns pins Rhodes,Reigns pins Ziggler,Bray pins Goldust,Punk pins Rollins,Bryan pins Harper,Bray Wyatt disqualifyied,Reigns pins Punk and Reigns pins Bryan. SOLE SURVIVOR: ROMAN REIGNS.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Battleground 2013*

_*At the end of the match, Orton went for a second RKO but Ryback powered out. Ryback hit a Meathook Clothesline and lifted Orton up for the Shellshock until Heyman ran down with a kendo stick only for the referee to catch him. CM Punk appeared from under the ring and hit Ryback with a low blow before laying him out with a GTS. Orton took advantage of this and covered Ryback for the win to retain the title and hand Ryback his first pinfall defeat in WWE.

While Orton celebrated, Punk and Heyman admired their work before leaving. Suddenly, Daniel Bryan entered the ring behind Orton and dropped him with a Knee Plus to the face. The event goes off the air with Bryan posing with the WWE Championship and Orton still down*_

*WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Ryback

*Daniel Bryan's WWE Title Shot vs. Big Show's Job*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Big Show

*WWE Divas Championship*
*AJ Lee(c)* vs. Nikki Bella (with Brie Bella)

*If the Rhodes Brothers win, they will be reinstated by WWE*
*Cody Rhodes & Goldust (with Dusty Rhodes)* vs. The Shield

*Stretcher Match*
*CM Punk (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Rob Van Dam

Dolph Ziggler vs. *Big E Langston (with AJ Lee)*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Curtis Axel(c) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Fandango (with Summer Rae)

*The Real Americans (with Zeb Colter)* vs. Brodus Clay & Tensai

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*The Miz(c)* vs. Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez)​


----------



## JeriTest23

TLC 2013:

PreShow: Los Matadores defeat Mahal and Slater (6:15)
Wyatt Family defeat Ziggler,Miz and Big E in a Tables Match (9:58)
Rey Mysterio defeat Curtis Axel (7:33)
Damien Sandow defeat Mark Henry to retain the WHC (9:00)
AJ Lee defeat Tamina Snuka to retain the title (5:56)
Rhodes Brothers defeat Real Americans and Usos to retain the tag titles (11:41)
The Shield defeat Daniel Bryan and CM Punk in a Tables Match (17:31)
John Cena defeat Randy Orton to retain the WWE Title in a TLC Match (19:35)


ROYAL RUMBLE 2014:

PreShow: AJ Lee defeat Natalya to retain the title (7:55)
Real Americans defeat Rhodes Brothers to won the tag titles (8:25)
Dean Ambrose defeat Dolph Ziggler to retain the title (12:05)
Randy Orton defeat Big Show,Cena and Sandow to unified the world titles (22:19)
Daniel Bryan won the 30 Man RR Match (60:31)


ELIMINATION CHAMBER 2014:

PreShow: Big E defeat Curtis Axel to retain the gold (5:15)
The Shield defeat Cena,Mysterio and Batista (13:24)
Real Americans defeat NAO to reatin the gold (7:38)
AJ Lee defeat Naomi (5:05)
Daniel Bryan defeat Alberto Del Rio (10:47)
Randy Orton defeat Sheamus,Christian,Cesaro,Rhodes and Sandow in a Chamber Match to retain the title (34:49)


----------



## MrStoneColdFan

*WrestleMania XXVII*

*WWE Championship:* CM Punk(c) def. John Cena after The Rock hit Rock Bottom on Cena
John Morrison, Trish Stratus and Nicole "Snooki" Polizzi def. LayCool(Michelle McCool and Layla) and Dolph Ziggler(with Vickie Guerrero)
Undertaker def. Triple H
*World Heavyweight Championship:* Edge(c) def. Alberto Del Rio
Jerry Lawler def. Michael Cole - *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin as the guest referee*
*WWE Intercontinental Championship:* Wade Barrett(c) def. Ezekiel Jackson and Kane and Big Show
Cody Rhodes def. Rey Mysterio
Randy Orton def. The Miz


----------



## Nightrow

*Wrestlemania X8*

1) *WWF Intercontinental Title*
Rob Van Dam (c) vs. Eddie Guerrero 

2) Diamond Dallas Page vs. Booker T

3) *WWF European Title*
Christian (c) vs. William Regal

4) Brock Lesnar vs. Big Show

5) Kurt Angle vs. Mr Perfect

6) *Street Fight Match*
Ric Flair vs. Vince McMahon 

7) Edge vs. Chris Jericho

8) The Brothers Of Destruction vs. The Outsiders

9) *Four Corners Elimination Match for the WWF Tag Team Titles*
Billy and Chuck (c) vs. APA vs. The Dudley Boyz vs. The Hardy Boyz 

10) The Rock vs. Hollywood Hulk Hogan

11) *Triple Threat Match for the WWF Womens Title*
Jazz (c) vs. Trish Stratus vs. Lita 

12) *WWF Undisputed Title*
Stone Cold Steve Austin (c) vs. Triple H


----------



## Nightrow

*Invasion*

1) Edge & Christian vs. The Impact Players (Justin Credible & Lance Storm)

2) *WWF Light Heavyweight Champion vs. WCW Cruiserweight Champion*
X-Pac vs. Billy Kidman

3) *WWF Tag Team Champions vs. WCW Tag Team Champions*
APA vs. Sean O' Haire & Chuck Palumbo

4) Jerry Lynn vs. William Regal

5) Taz vs. Tajiri

6) Raven vs. Matt Hardy

7) Shawn Stasiak, Chris Kanyon & Tommy Dreamer vs. Billy Gunn, Albert & Big Show

8) *Hardcore Match*
Mike Awesome vs. Hardcore Holly

9) *WWF Hardcore Championship*
Rob Van Dam vs. Jeff Hardy

10) *Inaugral Brawl*
Team WCW/ECW (Booker T, DDP, Rhyno & The Dudley Boyz) vs. Team WWF (Stone Cold Steve Austin, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, Undertaker & Kane)


----------



## Nightrow

*December 2 Dismember 2006*

1) *Extreme Rules Match*
Balls Mahoney vs. Test

2) The FBI vs. Matt Striker and Daivari

3) Hardcore Holly vs. Stevie Richards

4) *No Holds Barred Match*
Mick Foley & Terry Funk vs. Rated RKO 

5) *2-on-1 Handicap Match*
Bobby Lashley vs. Elijah Burke and Sylvester Terkay 

6) *TLC Match*
The Hardy Boyz vs. Rob Van Dam and Sabu vs. MNM vs. Tommy Dreamer and The Sandman

7) *Intergender Tag Match*
Kevin Thorn & Ariel vs. Mike Knox & Kelly Kelly

8) *ECW World Championship* 
Big Show (c) vs CM Punk


----------



## Shagz

*WWF INVASION*

6. The Steiner Brothers vs The Dudley Boyz vs The Hardy Boyz

5. The Outsiders vs DX ( Triple H & Shawn Micheals )

4. Team WCW ( DDP, Booker T , Jeff Jarrett , Buff Bagwell & Sid Vicious ) vs Team WWF ( Undertaker , Kane , Big Show , Chris Jericho & Chris Benoit )

3. Sting vs Ric Flair vs RVD vs Sabu vs Edge vs Christian

2. The Rock vs Hulk Hogan

1. Stone Cold vs Goldberg


----------



## JeriTest23

WRESTLEMANIA 30

PreShow: The Usos defeat Real Americans, NAO and Rhodes Brothers to win the tag team gold (16:43)
Daniel Bryan defeat Triple H (24:50)
Bad News Barrett defeat Big E to win the US Title (5:31)
Cesaro win the Andre TheGiant Memorial 30 Man Battle Royal Trophy (13:25)
AJ Lee defeat Natalya,Bella Twins,Naomi,Cameron,Eva Marie,Summer Rae,Aksana,Layla and Emma in a Gauntlet Match to retain the gold (10:13)
The Shield defeat Wyatt Family (20:56)
Brock Lesnar defeat Undertaker (15:40)
John Cena defeat Damien Sandow (10:59)
Daniel Bryan defeat Randy Orton and Batista to win the WWE Title (20:28)


EXTREME RULES 2014:

PreShow: Rybaxel defeat Rhodes Brothers in a No DQ Tornado Tag (9:21)
Los Matadores defeat 3MB in a 6 Man Tag Team Wheel-C Match (8:05)
Bad News Barrett defeat RVD in a Street Fight Match to retain the gold (8:25)
Alexander Rusev defeat Big E (4:55)
The Usos defeat Orton and Batista by DQ to retain the gold (7:00)
The Wyatt Family defeat The Shield in a Extreme Rules Falls Count Anywhere Match (27:24)
-If anyone pins Ambrose, he will loose the IC Title immediatly after the pin
-Bray pins Reigns instead
Cesaro defeat Jack Swagger in a I Quit Match (10:33)
John Cena defeat Kane in a Stretcher Match (9:59)
Paige defeat Layla and Summer Rae for retains the divas title (6:26)
Daniel Bryan defeat Triple H in a Extreme Rules Match to reatin the World Championship Gold (18:19)


PAYBACK 2014:

PreShow: The Usos defeat Rybaxel to retain the gold (11:13)
Sheamus defeat Jack Swagger and Cesaro to retain the IC Title (12:07)
Alexander Rusev defeat Big E (6:46)
Bo Dallas defeat Kofi Kingston (4:14)
Dolph Ziggler defeat Alberto Del Rio in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (8:40)
Paige defeat Alicia Fox to retain the Divas Gold (5:54)
Bray Wyatt defeat John Cena (16:51)
The Shield defeat Evolution in a No Hold Barred Elimination Tag Match (33:22)


----------



## roipdh12

New Year's Revolution 2011 {In reallity it's a rebook of the 4/1/11 edition of Raw but I would have liked the NYR PPV to return at that time to replace the Elimination Chamber PPV}:

No Disqualification match with both Alex Riley and Michael Cole banned from ringside:
The Miz def. Jerry The King Lawler.

15 man Battle Royal to determinate the No.1 Contender for the WWE United States Championship later on the night:
Kofi Kingston won by last eliminating Santino Marrela. The other participats: Ted Dibiase Jr. & Ezekiel Jackson & Yoshi Tatsu & The Great Khali & Vladimir Kozlov & Tyler Reks & Curt Hawkins & R Truth & Michael McGillicutty & Husky Harris & Drew Mclntyre & Jack Swagger & William Regal.

Fatal 4 Way match - WWE Intercontinental Championship.
Dolph Ziggler def. Cm Punk {C} & Evan Bourne & Rey Mysterio. Cena distracted Punk allowing Ziggler to win the title.

WWE Tag Team Championship
The Nexus {Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel} def. The Big Show and Kane {C}.

WWE Women's Championship 
Layla {C} def. Kelly Kelly.

WWE United States Championship
Daniel Bryan {C} def. Kofi Kingston.

Singles match
John Cena def. Mark Henry via a Disqualification after Cm Punk attacked Cena from Behind.

World Heavyweight Championship - Ladder match
John Morrison {C} def. Sheamus

World Heavyweight Championship - Money In The Bank Cash In:
The Miz def. John Morrison {C}.

WWE Championship Fatal 4 Way match:
Wade Barrett {C} def. Randy Orton & Edge & Alberto Del Rio.


Royal Rumble 2011:

WWE Intercontinental Championship
Rey Mysterio def. Dolph Ziggler {C}. 

Six man Tag team match
The Giants {The Big Show & Kane & Vladimir Kozlov} def. The Nexus {Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel & Darren Young}. The match ended with Kane pinning Slater after Darren Young betrayls on the nexus.

No.1 Contenders match for the WWE Women's Championship
Kelly Kelly def. Natalya.

Fatal 4 Way match - World Heavyweight Championship.
The Miz {C} def. John Morrison & Sheamus & Mark Henry.

Singles match
John Cena and Cm Punk fought to a No Contest as both man fought to the backstage area before the match started.

WWE Championship match.
Wade Barrett {C} def. Edge. After the match The Nexus came down to attack Edge only to have Christian return with 2 steel chairs and making the nexus run away. Then he started to attack Edge with the chairs eventually hitting him with the killswitch on the chair and then hit him with 5 concertos to the head.

Thirty Man Royal Rumble match
Final 6: Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton & Sheamus & Mark Henry & Santino Marrela & Dolph Ziggler.
Final 4:Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton & Mark Henry & Santino Marrela.
Final 3:Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton & Santino Marrela
Final 2 {before the ending}: Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton
Winner: Alberto Del Rio
Then Santino returned to the ring and threw Alberto as he celebrated {like HBK's 95 win} and then it was announced that he won the rumble as he was not eliminated over the top rope by Randy Orton like Del Rio thought.

So the rumble result: Santino Marrela wins by last eliminating Alberto Del Rio.


Backstory to wrestlemania:
WHC title picture:
*At the night after the rumble Santino announced that he will challenge for the WHC title at WrestleMania {he had both Miz and Barrett in the ring} and then from behind Riley tried to attack him but he was saved by Morrison who helped him double team Miz and Riley. Then Del Rio came out and said that he deserves a chance at this title shot. Then the new Raw General Manager {got the job the previous week} William Regal announced that Santino and Del Rio will fight that night for the shot.
* At that same night Santino defeated Del Rio in the main event in a match for his WHC title shot at Mania.
* John Morrison got involved in the contract signing of the title match saying he never got his 1 on 1 title shot with Miz after he lost the title.
* It was announced that Miz will defend the title at WM against both Marrela and Morrison.

WWE Title picture:
* It was announced that a gold rush tournament will happen in 3 weeks of Raw {ending in the February 21st edition of Raw} and will begin the very next week {raw's 7th February edition}.
*Quarter Final matches saw {7\2\11}:
John Cena def. Randy Orton. After the match Cm Punk attacked both Cena and Orton.
Dolph Ziggler def. Alex Riley. After the match Cody Rhodes returned and attacked him.
Cm Punk def. Daniel Bryan
Rey Mysterio def. Edge via a Count Out {After Christian distracted Edge}.
*Semi Final matches saw {14\2\11}:
John Cena def. Dolph Ziggler. After the match Alberto Del Rio came to attack Ziggler only to get the Zig Zag from him and the FU from Cena.
Cm Punk def. Rey Mysterio.
*The Finals match {21\2\11} saw:
John Cena def. Cm Punk with Randy Orton punting punk when the referee was knocked out from a kick by Punk {that should have connected with Cena}. After the match The Nexus attacked Cena.
*At the same night it was announced that this WM main event will have a guest host in The Rock.
*The next week it was announced that Rocky gave Austin a contract that allows him to referee in any match he wants and he chooses the WWE title match.
*Then Rock says that he still believes in the DTA {Don't Trust Austin} so he will be co-referee with him.
*The next few weeks saw Rock and Austin helping Cena against the nexus until Cena hit the FU on Rock the week before Mania.

The Edge and Christian story was built as a regular Career vs Career match with the Extreme Rules stipulation that defined E & C.
Punk and Orton have the same story just without the nexus {Barrett stays as the leader}.
Triple H and Taker have the same built.
Mysterio and Rhodes have the same built.

William Regal announced a battle royal for a US title shot at Mania that saw Ziggler win by last eliminating Alex Riley. Then he entered the ring and said congratulations to Ziggler but he said he forgot one last competitor in the match and then he tossed Ziggler over the top rope and says that it was him. In the next few weeks Bryan says that Regal was his mentor and he said to never get a cheap win like he did in the battle royal but to earn his accomplishments and that's why he is going to beat him at WM.

And then..


roipdh12 said:


> *WrestleMania XXVII - "The battle between Young and Old ends.." *
> 
> *Mentor vs Student - WWE United States Championship*
> Daniel Bryan {C} def. William Regal.
> 
> *Money In The Bank Ladder match*
> Alberto Del Rio def. Dolph Ziggler & R Truth & Alex Riley & Drew Mclntyre & Evan Bourne & Sin Cara {debut match} & Tyler Reks & Ezekiel Jackson & Mason Ryan.
> 
> *Singles match. If Lawler wins he gets five minutes with Michael Cole*
> Jerry "The King" Lawler def. Jack Swagger.
> 
> *Ten+ Man Tag Team match*
> The Nexus {David Otunga & Justin Gabriel & Husky Harris & Heath Slater & Michael McGillicutty} def.Team WWE {The Big Show & Kane & Darren Young & Kofi Kingston & Ted Dibiase Jr.} .
> 
> *Mask vs Title match - WWE Intercontinental Championship*
> Cody Rhodes def. Rey Mysterio {C}.
> 
> *Tag Team match - WWE Women's Championship*
> Kelly Kelly and Trish Stratus def. LayCool {C}. Kelly pinned Michelle McCool to win the title.
> 
> *Straight Edge vs Viper - Singles match*
> Cm Punk def. Randy Orton
> 
> *Strength vs Brutality - No Disqualification match*
> Mark Henry def. Sheamus.
> 
> *Dream vs Chance vs Champion - Triple Threat match - World Heavyweight Championship*
> Santino Marrela {Royal Rumble winner} def. The Miz (c) and John Morrison.
> 
> *Legend vs Legend - Singles match*
> The Undertaker def. Triple H.
> 
> *Career vs Career - Extreme Rules Career Threatening match*
> Christian def. Edge
> 
> *Both Young and Old comes to fight - WWE Championship match with The Rock and Stone Cold Steve Austin as the Special Guest Enforcers*
> Wade Barrett {C} def. John Cena. The match ended with Barrett trying to attack Austin only to have Austin hit him with the stunner. Then Cena sets up for the stunner on Austin from behind only to be rock bottomed by the Rock. Then Barrett hits Cena with a wasteland and retains the title.
> {Then the Rock vs Cena match has another dimension to it's build with Cena not giving the respect legends like Rock and Austin deserves to get}.


If someone has a big 4 PPV {WWE!} he wants me to rebook the road to the PPV & The PPV itself just comment here with a quote of this sentence. I hope you enjoy it and will comment!


----------



## JeriTest23

A rebook of many years of Survivor Series, THE FIRST PART RIGHT HERE...

SURVIVOR SERIES 2000

Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Match
*Team Hardy Boys (Hardy Boys,Holly Cousins and William Regal)*
vs 
Team Dudley Boyz (Dudley Boys,Test,Albert and Tazz)
_-Test pins Hardcore Holly,Regal pins Tazz,Matt pins Albert,Test pins Crash,Regal pins Test,D-Von pins Matt,Bubba pins Regal,Jeff pins Bubba and Jeff pins D-Von. SOLE SURVIVOR: JEFF HARDY.
_
Women's Championship Match
Lita vs *Ivory(c)*

World Tag Team Champinship Match
*Edge and Christian(c)* vs Kane and Jericho

Hardcore Championship Match
Steve Blackman(c) vs *Raven*

Singles Match
The Rock vs *Triple H*

Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Match
*Team Radicalz (Benoit,Guerrero,Malenko,Saturn and Val Venis)*
vs
DX (X-Pac,Gunn,Chyna,Dog and Kwick)
_-Malenko pins Chyna,Road Dogg pins Venis,Pac pins Saturn,Gunn pins Malenko,Guerrero pins Dogg,Benoit pins Kwick,Benoit submits X-Pac,Gunn pins Guerrero and Benoit submits Gunn. SOLE SURVIVOR: CHRIS BENOIT.
_
Street Fight Match
*SCSA* vs Rikishi

WWF Championship Match
The Undertaker vs *Kurt Angle(c)*


SURVIVOR SERIES 2002

Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Match
Team Test (Test,Lance Storm,William Regal,Rosey and Jamal)
vs
*Team Hardy (Jeff Hardy,Bubba Ray Dudley,Spike Dudley,Goldust and Hurricane)*
_-Hardy pins Jamal,Rosey pins Spike,Regal pins Goldust,Hurricane pins Regal,Storm pins Hurricane,Test pins Bubba Ray,Hardy pins Storm,Rosey DQ'd and Hardy pins Test. SOLE SURVIVOR: JEFF HARDY.
Women's Title Match_

*Trish Stratus* vs Victoria(c)

Cruserweight Title Match
Billy Kidman(c) vs Nunzio vs *Jamie Noble*

4-Way Tag Team Elimination WWE Tag Titles Match
*Los Guerreros* vs Benoit and Angle vs Edge and Mysterio(c) vs Show and Tajiri

WWE Title Match
*Brock Lesnar(c)* vs Matt Hardy

WHC Elimination Chamber Match
RVD vs *HBK *vs Chris Jericho vs Booker-T vs Triple H(c) vs Kane


----------



## JeriTest23

SURVIVOR SERIES 2003:

Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Match
*Team Kane (Kane,Mark Henry,Randy Orton,Scott Steiner and Test)*
vs 
Team Shane (Shane McMahon,RVD,Dudley Boys and Booker-T)
_-Kane pins Booker,Kane and Shane fought outside the ring after the 10 count,Bubba Ray pins Henry,Test pins D-Von,Bubba Ray pins Steiner,Test pins Bubba Ray,RVD pins Test and Orton pins RVD. SOLE SURVIVOR: RANDY ORTON.
_
Women's Title Match
Lita(c) vs *Molly Holly*

Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Match
Team Lesnar (Brock Lesnar,Big Show,A-Train,Matt Morgan, and Basham Brothers)
vs
*Team Holly (Hardcore Holly,Chris Benoit,Eddie Guerrero,John Cena,Bradshaw and Chavo Guerrero)*
_-Holly DQ'd,Show pins Chavo,Bradshaw pins A-Train, Guerrero pins Doug,Show pins Bradshaw,Cena pins Danny B.,Cena pins Morgan,Benoit submits Show,Lesnar pins Cena,Lesnar pins Guerrero,Benoit pins Lesnar. SOLE SURVIVOR: CHRIS BENOIT.
_
Buried Alive Match
Undertaker vs *Vince McMahon*

WHC Elimination Chamber Match
*Goldberg(c)* vs Triple H vs Chris Jericho vs Christian vs HBK vs Ric Flair
_-Goldberg pins Flair,Goldberg pins Christian,Jericho pins HBK,Triple H pins Jericho and Goldberg pins HHH.
_


SURVIVOR SERIES 2004:

Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Match
Team Carlito (Carlito,Basham Brothers,Orlando Jordan and Chavo Guerrero)
vs
*Team Cena (Cena,RVD,Show,Holly and Rey Mysterio)*
-Carlito pins Holly,Doug pins RVD,Cena pins Doug,Mysterio pins Guerrero,Cena pins Jordan,Show pins Danny and Mysterio pins Carlito. SOLE SURVIVORS: MYSTERIO,CENA AND SHOW.

IC Title Match
Rhino vs *Shelton Benjamin(c)*

Women's Title Match
*Trish Stratus(c)* vs Lita

Singles Match
*Snitski* vs Kane

Cruiserweight Title Match
*Spike Dudley(c)* vs Billy Kidman vs Paul London

Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Match
Team Evolution (Triple H,Flair,Batista,Edge and Christian
vs
*Team Orton (Orton,Benoit,Jericho,Maven and Eugene)*
-Benoit pins Flair,Edge pins Benoit,Batista pins Eugene,Christian pins Maven,Jericho pins Christian,Jericho pins Batista,Triple H pins Jericho,Orton pins Edge and Orton pins Hunter. SOLE SURVIVOR: RANDY ORTON.

WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match
Undertaker vs *JBL(c)* vs Eddie Guerrero vs Booker-T vs Kurt Angle vs Heidenrich
First eliminated is Heidenrich,seciond is Booker,third is Angle,fourth is Guerrero and last eliminated is Undertaker.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*WrestleMania 27 Rock special guest host*

*John Cena (c) vs Alberto Del Rio* (rr winner) for the WWE Championship
John Cena victorious. Afterwards Rock lays him out.

*John Morrison, Snooki, Trish Stratus vs John Morrison and Laycool*
Snooki, Stratus, Morrison gets the win

*Undertaker v HHH* No Holds Barred Match
Undertaker via submission

*The Miz vs Jerry Lawler* Stone Cold Steve Austin guest ref
Lawler gets the win via SCSA

*Edge (c) vs Wade Barrett* (Nexus barred from ringside) for the World Championship 
Barrett wins the belt. 

*Randy Orton vs CM Punk*
Orton wins

*Big Show, Kofi, and Kane vs Gabriel, Jackson, Gabriel*
Nexus wins.

*Cody Rhodes vs Rey Mysterio*
Rhodes picks up the win

Dark Matches
Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus for the US Championship Lumberjack match No contest
Battle Royal Kofi wins

We all know Miz failed in that spot and while most would want to see Punk there I think that takes away or completely changes MITB and I don't want to disrupt that storyline. Alberto Del Rio had a lot more potential than what he ended up achieving especially early on and just working with the Rock could of did wonders for him. I still think Cena should win because of what you're building to. Cena v Rock. I'd have Del Rio blame Rock for the lost and build the tag match at Survivor Series.


----------



## GillbergReturns

2x post


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Hell in a Cell 2013*

_*Triple H entered the cell and argued with Michaels, distracting him from the match. Orton went for an RKO but Bryan countered, knocking Orton into Michaels. Triple H and a trainer entered the cell to check on Michaels, with Triple H pushing Bryan. Bryan executed a Running Knee on Triple H but the arena lights cut out and Bray Wyatt's lantern appeared in the middle of the ring, spraying out smoke and projecting an image of a ghostly specter while Wyatt was heard reciting an incantation. The Wyatt Family emerged from the smoke and attacked Bryan. Orton pinned Bryan to win the title*_

*Hell in a Cell Match for the WWE Championship with Shawn Michaels as the Special Guest Referee*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Daniel Bryan

_*Natalya won by disqualification*_

*WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee(c) vs. *Natalya*

*The Real Americans (with Zeb Colter)* vs. Epico & Primo

_*After getting eliminated, Punk quickly left and refused to rescue Heyman from being brutally attacked by Ryback. Ryback turned his attention to Heyman, who was exiting the ring. Punk then turned on Heyman by throwing him back in the ring. Ryback stalked Heyman and executed Shellshocked for the win, gaining retribution for months of torment*_

*No-Disqualification 2-on-1 Handicap Elimination Match*
CM Punk & Paul Heyman vs. *Ryback*

*Bray Wyatt (with Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)* vs. R-Truth

*Mixed Tag Team Match*
*Dolph Ziggler & Kaitlyn* vs. AJ Lee & Big E Langston

_*The Rhodes brothers defeated Reigns and Rollins with the help of Daniel Bryan in a no disqualification match on the October 14 Raw, to capture the tag titles*_

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Cody Rhodes & Goldust(c)* vs. The Shield (Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns) (with Dean Ambrose) vs. The Usos

_*Following Cena's match against Miz, Sandow assaulted Cena's arm and then cashed in his Money in the Bank contract*_

*Money in the Bank cash-in Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Damien Sandow*

*Hell in a Cell Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
The Miz(c) vs. *John Cena*

*Pre-Show Match: United States Championship*
*Curtis Axel(c)* vs. Santino Marella​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Survivor Series 2013*

*WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Dolph Ziggler

*Traditional Survivor Series Match*
Team Bryan (Daniel Bryan, Rey Mysterio, Ryback & Kofi Kingston) vs. *Team Wyatt (Bray Wyatt*, Luke Harper*, Erick Rowan* & Kane)*

*Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Damien Sandow(c)* vs. John Cena vs. The Miz

*Traditional Survivor Series Match*
*Team Total Divas (Natalya*, Nikki Bella, Brie Bella, Naomi & Cameron)* vs. Team True Divas (AJ Lee, Tamina, Kaitlyn, Alicia Fox & Summer Rae)

_*Punk executed the Go to Sleep on Axel but Paul Heyman broke up the pinfall. Moments later, Punk applied the Anaconda Vice on Axel but Heyman interfered. Punk punched Heyman and applied the Anaconda Vise on Heyman but Axel broke the hold by hitting Punk with a chair, causing the disqualification*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Curtis Axel(c) vs. *CM Punk*

*Traditional Survivor Series Match*
*Team Shield/Real Americans (Roman Reigns*, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins*, Jack Swagger & Antonio Cesaro) (with Zeb Colter)* vs. Team Rhodes (Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Alberto Del Rio & The Usos)


** = Sole Survivor*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TLC 2013*

*Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Damien Sandow(c) vs. *John Cena* 

_*CM Punk was originally scheduled to challenge Axel for the Intercontinental Championship in a Tables Match, but he was unable to make the show. As a result, Axel retained the Intercontinental title by forfeit. Following the announcement that Axel was still the champion The Authority declared that Axel would defend his title against a mystery opponent. As Axel and Heyman were protesting the decision, saying he would not wrestle again that night, Big E Langston was revealed as the mystery opponent*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Curtis Axel(c) (with Paul Heyman) vs. *Big E Langston* 

*3-on-1 Handicap Match*
Daniel Bryan vs. *The Wyatt Family*

*Chairs Match for the WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Dolph Ziggler

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
The Shield vs. *Ryback & The Usos*

*Natalya* vs. Tamina

*Fatal 4-Way Ladder Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Cody Rhodes & Goldust(c)* vs. The Real Americans (with Zeb Colter) vs. Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara vs. Alberto Del Rio & El Local​


----------



## Shagz

Special Guest Host: Justin Bieber

Main Event: WWE Championship
*The Miz* vs John Cena

Co-Main Event: World Heavyweight Championship
Edge vs *Alberto Del Rio*
*
The Rock* vs Triple H

The Core banned from ringside
Wade Barrett vs *The Undertaker*

No DQ
*CM Punk* vs Randy Orton

Intercontinental Championship
Rey Mysterio vs *Cody Rhodes*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Royal Rumble 2014*

_*Triple H made his in-ring return during the match, as the unannounced 30th entrant. Batista entered at #28 before getting thrown out by Dolph Ziggler. Kane would later come to ringside and pull Bryan over the top rope to eliminate him and then sent him through the Spanish announce table with a chokeslam. 

Lesnar attacked Punk after being eliminated, and then hit him with a chair. Lesnar then executed an F5 and continued to attack Punk with a chair. After a back-and-forth shuffle, Triple H eliminated Punk to secure his second Royal Rumble win*_

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Triple H (#30)* eliminates CM Punk (#1) last to win

_*On the December 23, 2013 episode of Raw, a vignette aired announcing the return of Batista on January 20, 2014 episode of Raw. It was later announced that Batista would be facing Randy Orton for the WWE Championship at the Royal Rumble. Batista returned as a face to confront Orton who had been trash talking him for weeks, and vowed to enter WrestleMania XXX as champion, eventually attacking him with a Batista Bomb.

The match ended when Batista attempted to execute a Batista Bomb on Orton but Orton pushed Batista into an exposed turnbuckle and executed an RKO on Batista to win the match.

After the match, Orton celebrated with the WWE title as John Cena’s music hit and out he came to the stage. Cena held up the World Heavyweight title in the air and walked to the ring. Cena entered the ring and raised his title, having words with Orton and raised the World title to him. Orton raised his title back. The segment ended with Orton and Cena in the middle of the ring holding their titles*_

*WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton(c)* vs. Batista

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Cody Rhodes & Goldust(c)* vs. The New Age Outlaws

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Cesaro (with Zeb Colter)

_*Following the match, WWE doctors confirmed that Bryan sustained an arm injury during his match with Wyatt, leaving his chances of entering the Royal Rumble match later that night in doubt*_

*Steel Cage Match*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bray Wyatt (with Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Elimination Chamber 2014*

_*Cena entered at #1 whilst Ziggler entered at #2. Seth Rollins entered at #3, Dean Ambrose entered at #4, Roman Reigns entered at #5 and Batista entered at #6. The Wyatt Family interfered in the match, with Bray Wyatt performing a Sister Abigail on Reigns. Batista pinned Reigns, eliminating Reigns. Afterwards, Rollins was eliminated after Ziggler performed a Zig Zag on Rollins. Ambrose was eliminated by Cena after submitting to the STF. Ziggler performed a Superkick on Cena, which was followed by Batista performing a Spear on Cena, and then Ziggler pinning Cena to eliminate him. Batista later eliminated Ziggler after performing a Batista Bomb to become the new World Heavyweight Champion*_

*Elimination Chamber Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Batista* vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Dolph Ziggler

*Ryback* vs. Curtis Axel (with Larry Hennig)

*WWE Divas Championship; If AJ is disqualified or counted out, she will lose the title*
*AJ Lee(c) (with Tamina)* vs. Natalya

*Casket Match*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Kane

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Big E(c) (with Mark Henry)* vs. Christian

*Rey Mysterio & Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez)* vs. The Real Americans (with Zeb Colter)​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania XXX*

_*Cena trapped Orton in the STF, but Batista broke the hold. Orton took advantage of the distraction to drop Cena with the RKO to eliminated him from the match. Batista and Orton the decided to work together to assault Bryan. At ringside, Batista threw Bryan down with a Batista Bomb onto the Spanish announce table, while Orton immediately combined with an inverted version of his signature RKO maneuver. 

As both Bryan and Orton were sent through the Spanish announce table, only Batista emerged unscathed. Medical personnel arrived and carted Bryan away on a stretcher. Batista attacked Orton, who retaliated with a DDT onto the floor. Orton set Batista back into the ring and measured Batista for a punt kick, but instead received a signature running knee from Bryan, who had gotten off the stretcher and crawled back to the ring. However, Batista threw Bryan out of the ring and covered Orton instead, which resulted in his elimination. 

Batista followed up with a Batista Bomb on Orton, but Bryan came out of nowhere with another running knee on Batista. Bryan then trapped Batista in the Yes! Lock; Batista fought the hold but eventually had to submit, giving the victory and the WWE World Heavyweight Championship for Bryan. The show ended with Bryan's celebrations, including fireworks, confetti and Bryan leading the crowd in a "Yes!" chant*_

*Four-Way Elimination Match to unify the WWE and World Heavyweight Championships*
Randy Orton(c) vs. Batista(c) vs. John Cena vs. *Daniel Bryan* 

*Invitational Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee(c) vs. Natalya vs. Nikki Bella vs. Brie Bella vs. *Naomi* vs. Tamina vs. Cameron vs. Layla vs. Alicia Fox

The Undertaker vs. *Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
The Shield vs. *The Wyatt Family*

*André the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
*Cesaro* def. Big Show, Sheamus, Dolph Ziggler, Ryback, Kane, Christian, Bad News Barrett, Kofi Kingston, Damien Sandow, The Miz, Jack Swagger, Big E, Road Dogg, Billy Gunn, Mark Henry, Xavier Woods, R-Truth, Santino Marella, Titus O'Neil, Darren Young, The Great Khali, Curtis Axel, Zack Ryder, Fandango, Brodus Clay, Drew McIntyre, Jinder Mahal & Heath Slater

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Cody Rhodes & Goldust(c) vs. *The Usos*

_*After the match, McMahon slapped Bryan, distracting him long enough for Triple H to attack him from behind. Triple H placed Bryan's injured arm against the ring post and hit it with a steel folding chair. Bryan had to be attended to by medical staff while Triple H and McMahon celebrated on the stage*_

*Winner is entered into the main event later on; If Bryan loses, he must retire*
Triple H vs. *Daniel Bryan*

*Pre-Show Match: Intercontinental Championship*
*Big E(c)* vs. Mark Henry​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Extreme Rules 2014*

_*Triple H used his authority to make himself referee, allowing Bryan to get attacked by Orton, Batista, and Kane during the match. The match ended with Bryan's retention by escaping the cage when The Shield interfered to chase away Bryan's adversaries*_

*Steel Cage Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship with Triple H as the special guest referee*
*Daniel Bryan(c)* vs. Randy Orton

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Naomi(c) (with Cameron)* vs. Tamina

*Six Man Tag Team Match*
*The Shield* vs. The Wyatt Family

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
*Batista* vs. Dolph Ziggler

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Big E(c) vs. Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez) vs. Rob Van Dam vs. *Bad News Barrett*

*Extreme Rules Match*
*Sheamus* vs. Christian

*Triple Threat Tag Team Elimination Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. *The Real Americans (with Zeb Colter)*

*Pre-Show Match*
R-Truth (with Xavier Woods) vs. *Rusev (with Lana)*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Payback 2014*

*No Holds Barred Six-Man Elimination Tag Team Match*
Evolution vs. *The Shield*

Brie Bella (with Nikki Bella) vs. *Paige (with Paul Heyman)*

John Cena vs. *Bray Wyatt (with Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Bad News Barrett(c)* vs. Big E

*Dolph Ziggler* vs. Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez) 

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Usos(c)* vs. Cody Rhodes & Goldust

_*The following night after Extreme Rules, Triple H forced Dean Ambrose to defend his United States Championship in a 20-man battle royal without The Shield; Ambrose survived until the final two but lost to Ryback, ending Ambrose's record title reign at 351 days*_

*United States Championship*
*Ryback(c)* vs. Sheamus

*Cesaro* vs. Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter)

*Pre-Show Match*
Kofi Kingston vs. *Rusev (with Lana)*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Money in the Bank 2014*

*Ladder Match for the vacant WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. *Bray Wyatt* vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Sheamus vs. Cesaro

*Fandango as Special Guest Referee*
Summer Rae vs. *Layla*

_*After losing, Cody told Goldust to find a better tag team partner and left his brother*_

Cody Rhodes & Goldust vs. *R-Truth & Xavier Woods* 

Kofi Kingston vs. *Bo Dallas* 

_*Near the end of the match, Reigns barreled back into the match and wrecked Rollins' back with steel-chair shots, but Kane ran in and prevented his victory. After a Tombstone Piledriver, Ambrose was out. Reigns then proceeded to spear Kane but was too slow the climb the ladder, allowing Rollins to get the briefcase. Later, as Rollins was leaving the arena, he was ambushed by Reigns and Ambrose, who retrieved the briefcase that Rollins left behind*_

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match for a WWE World Heavyweight Championship match contract*
*Seth Rollins* vs. Roman Reigns vs. Rusev vs. Alberto Del Rio (with Ricardo Rodriguez) vs. Big E vs. Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter) 

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Naomi(c) (with Cameron)* vs. Alicia Fox

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs. *Luke Harper & Erick Rowan*

_*Ryback retained his championship when, after making several attempts at getting himself intentionally disqualified while attacking Ambrose in the corner and not backing off by the count of five, Ambrose responded by hitting Ryback with a steel chair multiple times leading to the referee disqualified him. Under The Authority's orders, security later tied Ambrose's hands behind his back and escorted him out of the arena*_

*United States Championship*
*Ryback(c)* vs. Dean Ambrose​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Battleground 2014*

_*The entire Wyatt Family closed in on Cena, but before they could attack, The Usos ran out, evened things up and forced Erick Rowan and Luke Harper to be bystanders. The level of viciousness increased, both men using more weapons, Wyatt hitting Sister Abigail outside the ring and Cena flinging him into another set of steps before hitting a second Attitude Adjustment. Harper and Rowan rushed back to ringside. They mauled Cena before lifting Wyatt to his feet to beat the referee's count. The ref struggled to maintain control as The Usos and The Wyatt Family used each other to break tables out of the ring and Wyatt broke a barricade by crashing into Cena. Cena and Wyatt fought among the sound equipment, where Cena won, after interference from Chris Jericho, by sending Wyatt through a crate with the Attitude Adjustment and burying him under equipment cases so Wyatt couldn't recover before the 10 count*_

*Last Man Standing Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Bray Wyatt(c) vs. *John Cena*

*20-Man Over the Top Rope Battle Royal for the vacant Intercontinental Championship*
*The Miz* wins after last eliminating Dolph Ziggler

*Chris Jericho* vs. The Miz

_*As Ambrose chased Rollins backstage and later ambushed him outside the arena, Reigns was left alone in the ring with Kane. As Reigns was about to spear Kane, Randy Orton came from the crowd and grabbed Reigns by the head, and dropped him into the second rope to hit his move, the RKO. Kane stopped distracting the referee and proceeded to chokeslam to win the match*_

The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns) vs. *Seth Rollins & Kane*

_*This was Rusev's first pinfall loss in WWE*_

Rusev (with Lana) vs. *Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter)*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Luke Harper & Erick Rowan(c) vs. *The Usos*

*WWE Divas Championship*
*AJ Lee(c)* vs. Naomi (with Cameron) vs. Paige (with Paul Heyman)

_*Cesaro won the match, thanks to The Shield preventing Orton from heading to the locker room where he would have been counted out*_

Randy Orton vs. *Cesaro*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Summerslam 2014*

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)*

_*It went back and forth between the two until Reigns accidentally speared Batista, allowing Orton to take advantage of Reigns. Seth Rollins and Kane came down to the ring and as Kane was about to chokeslam Reigns, Dean Ambrose and Cesaro came down to the ring and attacked The Authority. Then Triple H came out and was appearing to take over as the special referee, but Batista got up and hit a Batista Bomb on Triple H. The match ended with Reigns pinning Orton after a spear to win the match. Afterwards, Batista, Cesaro and The Shield celebrated as they shook hands*_

*Batista as the Special Guest Referee*
Randy Orton vs. *Roman Reigns*

*WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee(c) vs. *Paige (with Paul Heyman)*

*The Wyatt Family is banned from ringside*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Bray Wyatt

_*After the match, Ambrose once again escaped with the stolen Money in the Bank briefcase*_

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Dean Ambrose vs. *Seth Rollins*

*Flag Match*
Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter) vs. *Rusev (with Lana)*

*Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz(c) vs. *Dolph Ziggler*

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Usos(c)* vs. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan

*Pre-Show Match for the United States Championship*
*Ryback(c)* vs. Rob Van Dam​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Night of Champions 2014*

_*As Lesnar celebrated his victory, Rollins attacked him with the "Money in the Bank" briefcase then laid out Lesnar with a Curb Stomp and attempted to cash in his contract but Dean Ambrose attacked him before the bell could actually ring to begin the match before security later emerged and tied Ambrose's hands behind his back and took him out of the arena. Lesnar then executed an F-5 on Rollins to close the show*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Brock Lesnar(c) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Cesaro

*WWE Divas Championship*
_Paige(c) vs. AJ Lee went to a Double Disqualification_

*Steel Cage Match*
Chris Jericho vs. *Bray Wyatt*

*Submission Match for the vacant United States Championship*
*Rusev (with Lana)* vs. Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter)

_*The next match on the card was scheduled to be a 2-on-1 Handicap Match between Authority members Randy Orton and Seth Rollins and Rollins' former Shield teammate Roman Reigns. The match was cancelled the day before the event, as Reigns was rushed to the hospital for surgery on an incarcerated hernia, and was deemed unable to compete. Notwithstanding, Orton walked to the ring to claim a victory against via forfeit. While he was in the ring, Christian returned to challenge Orton to "one more match"*_

*Randy Orton* vs. Christian 

Big Show (with Mark Henry) vs. *Bo Dallas*

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Dolph Ziggler(c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. The Miz (with Damien Mizdow)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs. *Goldust & Stardust*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Summerslam 1993*

_*Ramon earned the title match by winning the 1993 King of the Ring tournament. During an interview in which Hart was talking about the upcoming match, Ramon came to the ring and attacked Hart. Ramon later escalated the feud by attacking Owen Hart, Bret's brother*_

*WWF Championship*
*Bret Hart(c)* vs. Razor Ramon

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow & The Headshrinkers (with Afa and Luna Vachon) vs. *Tatanka & The Smoking Gunns*

*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Ted DiBiase (with Irwin R. Schyster)

_*Lex Luger's rivalry with Yokozuna began on July 4 at the Yokozuna Bodyslam Challenge on the deck of the USS Intrepid. After several wrestlers and other athletes attempted to body slam Yokozuna, Luger arrived in a helicopter. He was able to body slam Yokozuna, which led to a match at SummerSlam. To build support for Luger, the WWF had him ride across the country in a bus named the Lex Express. Yokozuna's spokesperson, Jim Cornette, agreed to the match.

Luger knocked Yokozuna out of the ring with a forearm smash, and followed this up by attacking Mr. Fuji. Yokozuna was counted out and Luger celebrated as red, white and blue balloons fell from the ceiling to celebrate the victory*_

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WWF Championship*
Yokozuna (with Mr. Fuji and Jim Cornette) vs. *Lex Luger*

_*The match was a result of Perfect's loss to The 1-2-3 Kid on the May 17, 1993 edition of Monday Night Raw. Following Perfect's loss to the newcomer, Razor Ramon teased Perfect about the match. Ramon asked for a singles match against the Kid, and the Kid accepted the challenge. Perfect helped the Kid win the match by distracting Ramon. It was decided that the feud would be settled in a match at SummerSlam*_

Mr. Perfect vs. *The 1-2-3 Kid*

*WWF World Tag Team Championship*
*The Steiner Brothers(c)* vs. The Heavenly Bodies (with Jim Cornette)

Jerry Lawler vs. *Doink the Clown*

_*The rivalry between Shawn Michaels and Randy Savage began at WrestleMania IX. After the match between Bret Hart and Randy Savage, Michaels appeared and attacked Savage. Savage gained revenge by distracting Michaels at the May 17, 1993 edition of Monday Night Raw, allowing Jannetty to pin Michaels and win the championship. Michaels promised to regain the belt with the help of his new bodyguard, Diesel*_

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Marty Jannetty(c) (with Randy Savage) vs. *Shawn Michaels (with Diesel)*











*Summerslam 1994*

*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer and Walter Payton)* vs. Yokozuna (with Mr. Fuji and Ted DiBiase)

*Steel Cage Match for the WWF Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs. *Owen Hart*

Crush (with Harvey Wippleman) vs. *Adam Bomb*

*Hair vs. Career Match*
Randy Savage vs. *Shawn Michaels (with Diesel)*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*Men on a Mission(c)* vs. Lex Luger & Bam Bam Bigelow (with Luna Vachon)

Tatanka vs. *Jeff Jarrett*

*WWF Women's Championship*
*Alundra Blayze(c)* vs. Bull Nakano

*Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon(c) vs. *Diesel (with Shawn Michaels)*











*Royal Rumble 1995*

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Razor Ramon (#11)* won after eliminating Shawn Michaels (#18) last

*"I Quit" Match for the WWF Championship*
Owen Hart(c) (with Bob Backlund) vs. *Bret Hart (with Roddy Piper)* 

*Match for the vacant WWF Tag Team Championship*
Men on a Mission (with Mo) vs. *The Smoking Gunns*

*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. King Kong Bundy

*Intercontinental Championship*
Diesel(c) (with Shawn Michaels) vs. *Jeff Jarrett (with Road Dogg)*











*King of the Ring 1995*

_*A coronation ceremony took place, in which Hart was proclaimed King of the Ring. Jerry Lawler interrupted the ceremony, however, and claimed to be the only king in the WWF. He had been using the nickname "The King" since defeating Jackie Fargo for the AWA Southern Heavyweight Championship in 1974 and did not want to share the title. Lawler attacked Hart and hit him with the scepter and throne that were being used for the ceremony. As the PPV went off the air, Hart was lying on the floor, unable to fight back*_

*King of the Ring final*
*Bret Hart* vs. Davey Boy Smith

*WWF Championship*
*Diesel(c)* vs. Sycho Sid

*King of the Ring semi-final*
*Bret Hart* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow

*King of the Ring semi-final*
The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer) vs. *Davey Boy Smith*

Intercontinental Champion Jeff Jarrett & Road Dogg vs. *Razor Ramon & The 1-2-3 Kid*

*King of the Ring quarter-final*
*Bret Hart* vs. Hakushi

*King of the Ring quarter-final*
Yokozuna (with Mr. Fuji) vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow* 

*King of the Ring quarter-final*
*Davey Boy Smith* vs. Lex Luger

*King of the Ring quarter-final*
*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Owen Hart











*Summerslam 1995*

*WWF Championship*
*Diesel(c)* vs. Bret Hart

*Casket Match*
*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (with Ted DiBiase)

*Razor Ramon* vs. Jeff Jarrett (with Road Dogg)

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Sycho Sid

*Women's Championship*
*Alundra Blayze(c)* vs. Bertha Faye (with Harvey Wippleman) 

Skip (with Sunny) vs. *Barry Horowitz*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Smoking Gunns(c) vs. *Davey Boy Smith & Owen Hart*

Lex Luger vs. *Hunter Hearst Helmsley*

*Intercontinental Championship*
The Kid(c) vs. *Hakushi*











*Survivor Series 1995*

*WWF Championship*
*Diesel(c)* vs. Shawn Michaels

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Bret (Bret Hart, Razor Ramon, The Kid & Savio Vega)* vs. The Royals (Jerry Lawler, Yokozuna, Jeff Jarrett & Hunter Hearst Helmsley) (with Mr. Fuji)

The Smoking Gunns vs. *The Bodydonnas (with Sunny)*

*If Undertaker wins, The Million Dollar Corporation must disband*
*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Sycho Sid (with Ted DiBiase)

*Mabel* vs. Mo

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Bulldog (British Bulldog, Owen Hart, Hakushi & Goldust)* vs. The Underdogs (Ahmed Johnson, Road Dogg, Bob Holly & Barry Horowitz)











*Royal Rumble 1996*

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Shawn Michaels (#1)* won after eliminating Razor Ramon (#2) last

*Triple Threat Match for the WWF Championship*
Diesel(c) vs. *Bret Hart* vs. The Undertaker

*Intercontinental Championship*
The Kid(c) vs. *Goldust*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Smoking Gunns(c)* vs. The Bodydonnas (with Sunny)

Jeff Jarrett vs. *Ahmed Johnson*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*D-Generation X: In Your House*

_*So sure of the win, with Undertaker lying in the casket, Michaels chose instead to taunt Undertaker, giving a crotch-chop which Undertaker seized on, leading to a brief fight in the ring but going back into the casket when Undertaker missed a flying clothesline and his momentum caused him to tumble inside. Michaels climbed to the top rope and delivered an elbow drop into the casket and the two fought inside a closed coffin. After eventually climbing out, both made it back to the ring where Undertaker gave Shawn a chokeslam. He then dragged the champion to the ring apron and hit a jumping tombstone piledriver, depositing Michaels into the casket. Before Undertaker could close it, the New Age Outlaws and Los Boricuas ran in and collectively pummeled Undertaker until the lights went out in the arena. Kane's music played and the Big Red Monster single handedly took out everyone in the ring. In the mean time Chyna and Triple H helped a visibly hurt Shawn Michaels out of the casket. Kane suddenly turned on Undertaker, punching him and chokeslamming him into the casket. Triple H and Chyna shut it, thus ending the match and allowing Michaels to retain his title.

Kane was not done, however, as Paul Bearer came to ringside and the two padlocked Undertaker inside the casket and rolled it to the top of the entrance ramp where Kane chopped holes in the casket with an axe, doused it with gasoline and set it on fire. After the show went off the air, with the casket still burning, Kane and Bearer left the arena while various emergency officials extinguished the fire and Commissioner Slaughter and others tried to break open the casket to free Undertaker. However, when the casket was opened, no one was inside.

Owen Hart made a surprise appearance afterwards, attacking Shawn Michaels before fleeing the arena*_

*Casket Match for the WWF Championship*
*Shawn Michaels(c) (with Triple H & Chyna)* vs. The Undertaker

_*After using his pickup truck to get possession of his belt back, Austin was disqualified, so Rock became the new champion*_

*Intercontinental Championship; If Austin gets counted out or disqualified, he will lose the title*
Stone Cold Steve Austin(c) vs. *The Rock (with The Nation of Domination)*

*Ken Shamrock* vs. Jeff Jarrett

*Boot Camp Match*
Sgt. Slaughter vs. *Triple H (with Chyna)*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The New Age Outlaws(c)* vs. The Legion of Doom

*Dude Love* vs. Marc Mero

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Los Boricuas (with Savio Vega) vs. The Disciples of Apocalypse 

*Match to determine the inaugural WWF Light Heavyweight Champion*
*Taka Michinoku* vs. Brian Christopher











*Royal Rumble 1998*

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match for a WWF Championship match at WrestleMania XIV*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin (#24)* wins after eliminating The Rock (#4) last

*Ladder Match for the WWF Championship*
*Shawn Michaels(c) (with Triple H & Chyna)* vs. Owen Hart

_*After the match, the same casket The Undertaker was put inside of at D-Generation X: In Your House appeared but again no one was inside. Undertaker's voice then was heard to say "Kane, until our paths cross again, I shall never rest in peace!"*_

*Kane (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Vader

_*Cactus & Funk won by disqualification after a chair shot broke up their pinfall attempt*_

*WWF Tag Team Championshhip*
The New Age Outlaws(c) vs. *Cactus Jack & Terry Funk*

*Six-Man Tag Team Matchh*
*Light Heavyweight Champion Taka Michinoku, Aguila & Scott Taylor* vs. Brian Christopher, Flash Flanagan & Pantera

_*Jeff Jarrett got revenge on Shamrock for ruining his WWF return by hitting him with a guitar during the match, enabling Rock to retain*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
*The Rock(c)* vs. Ken Shamrock


----------



## DGenerationMC

*King of the Ring 1998*

_*During the match, the Undertaker threw Mankind off the roof of the cell onto the Spanish announcers table below. He later chokeslammed Mankind through the roof of the cell into the ring. Mankind also used thumbtacks in the match and was backdropped and chokeslammed onto them by Austin before Kane won the match with his Tombstone Piledriver to become champion*_

*Fatal 4-Way Hell in a Cell Match for the WWF Championship*
Stone Cold Steve Austin(c) vs. The Undertaker vs. *Kane (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Mankind

*King of the Ring Final*
Intercontinental Champion The Rock vs. *Ken Shamrock*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The New Age Outlaws(c)* vs. D'Lo Brown & Mark Henry

*X-Pac (with Chyna)* vs. Jeff Jarrett 

*Jerry Lawler (with Too Much)* vs. Al Snow (with Head)

*King of the Ring Semi-Final*
European Champion Owen Hart vs. *Intercontinental Champion The Rock*

*King of the Ring Semi-Final*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Dan Severn

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Taka Michinoku & The Headbangers* vs. Kaientai (Funaki, Men's Teioh, and Dick Togo)











*Fully Loaded 1998*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws(c) vs. *Stone Cold Steve Austin & The Undertaker*

*WWF Championship*
*Kane(c) (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Ken Shamrock (with Dan Severn)

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
_The Rock(c) vs. Triple H (with Chyna) ends in a time-limit DRAW_

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
*Mankind* vs. Vader

*X-Pac (with Chyna)* vs. The Godfather

*Val Venis* vs. Bradshaw

*D'Lo Brown & Mark Henry* vs. The Headbangers

*European Championship*
*Owen Hart(c)* vs. Jeff Jarrett











*Summerslam 1998*

_*After the match, Kane almost instantly sat up, having grabbing the WWF Title from the referee and stood opposite Austin. Rather than strike him though, he gave the belt to the champion, retiring to the walkway where he was stood by The Undertaker, who looked on as Austin celebrated*_

*WWF Championship*
Kane(c) (with Paul Bearer) vs. *Stone Cold Steve Austin*

*Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
The Rock(c) (with Mark Henry & D'Lo Brown) vs. *Triple H (with Chyna)*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Undertaker & Mankind(c) vs. *The New Age Outlaws*

*Lion's Den Match*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Dan Severn

*Mixed Tag Team Match*
*Sable & Val Venis* vs. Marc Mero & Jacqueline

*Open Challenge*
*Jeff Jarrett (with Southern Justice)* vs. Edge

*Eight-Man Tag Team Match*
The Legion of Doom & The Disciples of Apocalypse (with Paul Ellering) vs. *Kaientai (Taka Michinoku, Dick Togo, Men's Teioh, and Sho Funaki) (with Yamaguchi-san)*

*European Championship*
Owen Hart(c) vs. *X-Pac*











*Breakdown: In Your House*

_*Austin and Undertaker pinned Kane simultaneously. Vince McMahon came to ringside, and took the title belt. McMahon left, and Austin followed him backstage. McMahon told Austin that he wasn't the champion anymore, and the title belt was his*_

*Triple Threat Match for the WWF Championship*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin(c)* vs. *The Undertaker* vs. Kane (with Paul Bearer)

*The Rock* vs. Mark Henry (with D'Lo Brown)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The New Age Outlaws(c)* vs. Too Much

Mankind vs. *Owen Hart*

*European Championship*
*X-Pac(c) (with Chyna)* vs. Ken Shamrock

*Val Venis (with Terri Runnels)* vs. Dustin Runnels

*Hair vs. Hair Match*
Jeff Jarrett (with Southern Justice) vs. *Edge (with Gangrel)*











*Judgment Day: In Your House*

*Match for the vacant WWF Championship with Vince McMahon as the special guest refree*
_Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Undertaker ends in a Double Countout_

*Winner-Take-All Six Man Tag Team Match for the European Championship & WWF Tag Team Championship*
*D-Generation X (X-Pac & The New Age Outlaws)(c) (with Chyna)* vs. Jeff Jarrett & Southern Justice

*Tournament Final for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Val Venis

*Steel Cage Fatal 4-Way Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WWF Championship*
*The Rock* vs. Kane vs. Mankind vs. Owen Hart

*Mark Henry* vs. D'Lo Brown

The Legion of Doom (with Paul Ellering) vs. *The Hardy Boyz*

*Al Snow (with Head)* vs. Droz

*Light Heavyweight Championship*
Taka Michinoku(c) (with Yamaguchi-san) vs. *Christian (with Gangrel)*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania XV*

_*Before the main event, Michael Cole announced Jim Ross returning to call the match. Mr McMahon then came to the ring as the special guest referee but was confronted by Commissioner Shawn Michaels, who explained that only the commissioner is entitled to appoint a referee for WrestleMania, ordering McMahon to stay at ringside so Michaels could keep an eye on him before barring all other members of The Corporation from ringside*_

*WWF Championship*
The Rock(c) (with Mr. McMahon) vs. *Stone Cold Steve Austin (with Shawn Michaels)*

_*Before the match, Kane entered the ring only to be attacked while he was performing his signature entrance by the San Diego Chicken. Kane fought back and unmasked the chicken, revealing it be Pete Rose, trying to gain revenge for the previous year's incident but receiving a Tombstone Piledriver.

After Kane kicked out of a three Tombstone Piledrivers, Undertaker stood up and looked to the heavens with his hands upwards, signaling The Breed to descend onto the roof of the cell. They cut open the roof of the cell as the rest of The Ministry ripped the cell door open and enter the ring. The entire Ministry proceeded to beat down Kane and set him on fire before putting the fire out, allowing Undertaker to hit a fourth Tombstone Piledriver seconds later for the win*_

*Hell in a Cell Match*
*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Kane

_*Before X-Pac could make his way to the ring Pat Patterson and Gerald Brisco attacked him from behind but caused little problem to X-Pac who beat them then ran into the ring, with Shane McMahon fleeing. 

After a superplex, the pincount was broken up by Test but he was soon kicked out of the ring then X-Pac whipped McMahon with the belt before round house kicking him into the corner and performing the Bronco Buster. When Chioda checked on McMahon afterwards, Test struck X-Pac with the championship belt but by the time McMahon covered him he managed to kick out. Test tried to interfere but took a Bronco Buster too. Triple H and Chyna came to the ring to pull Test out but when McMahon was floored by an X Factor, Chyna distracted the referee to allow Triple H to Pedigree X-Pac and cover him with Shane, turning heel and allowing him to win the title. The New Age Outlaws ran to the ring and brawled with Triple H and Test until The Corporation were clear of the ring and had fled*_

*European Championship*
X-Pac(c) vs. *Shane McMahon*

*Women's Championship*
*Sable(c) (with Jacqueline and Terri Runnels)* vs. Ivory (with Tori)

_*Test tried to ambush Triple H by coming through the crowd while all eyes were on the stage for Chyna's entrance, hitting Triple H out of the ring and then hitting him into the ring post and whipping him into the steel steps

Triple H was allowed time to recover when Chyna was distracted by Test. When Triple H made it back into the ring Chyna grabbed a steel chair, telling Test she wanted to attack Triple H but as Test turned, Chyna hit him with the chair causing him to corner her but again was hit with the chair, this time by Triple H who followed it up with a Pedigree onto the chair. Chyna and Triple H celebrated the reunion of D-Generation X afterwards*_

_Triple H vs. Chyna (with Test) ends in a No Contest_

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Val Venis(c) (with Ryan Shamrock) vs. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (with The Blue Meanie) vs. *The Godfather*

Mankind vs. *Big Show*

*Triple Threat Match for the Hardcore Championship*
*Hardcore Holly(c)* vs. Big Boss Man vs. Al Snow

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart & Jeff Jarrett(c) (with Debra) vs. *The New Age Outlaws*

*Dark Match: 15-Man Battle Royal*
*D'Lo Brown* won after eliminating Droz last











*King of the Ring 1999*

*Tag Team Match for the WWF Championship and control of the WWF*
*The Undertaker(c) & Shane McMahon* vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin & Vince McMahon

*King of the Ring final match*
The Rock vs. *Big Show* 

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Jeff Jarrett(c) (with Debra)* vs. Ken Shamrock

*King of the Ring semi-final*
*Big Show* vs. Chyna

*King of the Ring semi-final*
*The Rock* vs. Triple H

*Match to determine the #1 Contenders to the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Brood (Edge and Christian) (with Gangrel) vs. *The Hardy Boyz (Matt and Jeff Hardy) (with Michael Hayes) *

*King of the Ring quarter-final*
*Triple H* vs. Kane

*King of the Ring quarter-final*
Road Dogg vs. *Chyna* 

*King of the Ring quarter-final*
*Big Show* vs. X-Pac

*King of the Ring quarter-final*
*The Rock* vs. Billy Gunn









.

*Fully Loaded 1999*

_*Triple H interfered in the match and Austin hit him with a chair. Austin tried to hit Undertaker with it but Undertaker avoided it. Austin then performed a Stone Cold Stunner on Undertaker. 

Chyna then interfered in the match and tried to attack Austin with her crutch but Austin avoided it and attacked Chyna. Undertaker proceeded to hit Austin with a chair in the head. Shane McMahon then interfered and hit Undertaker in the head with a chair, turning on The Corporate Ministry. Austin then picked up a television camera and hit Undertaker with it. 

When Undertaker rose to his feet, he was visibly bleeding. The two men continued to fight since the referee had been knocked out and unable to call for the bell. Undertaker then tried to perform a Tombstone Piledriver on Austin, but the referee came to, noticed Undertaker bleeding and called for the bell. The referee awarded the match to Austin and declared him the winner. As a result, Austin regained the championship and Vince regained control of the WWF*_

*First Blood Match for the WWF Championship; If Austin wins, McMahon would regain control of WWF; If Undertaker wins, Austin and Vince McMahon could no longer appear on WWF television*
The Undertaker(c) (with Paul Bearer) vs. *Stone Cold Steve Austin (with Vince McMahon)*

*Strap Match*
The Rock vs. *Triple H*

New Age Outlaws vs. *Kane & Chyna*

*Hardcore Championship*
Al Snow(c) vs. *Big Boss Man*

*European Championship*
Mideon(c) vs. *D'Lo Brown*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Jeff Jarrett(c) (with Debra)* vs. Ken Shamrock (with Steve Blackman)

*Acolyte Rules match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Acolytes* vs. The Hardy Boyz(c) (with Michael Hayes) vs. Edge & Christian











*Summerslam 1999*

*WWF Championship with Jesse Ventura as special guest referee*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin(c)* vs. Big Show

The Rock vs. *Chris Jericho*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Acolytes(c) vs. *X-Pac & Kane*

_*After many assaults by Undertaker, he carried Shane to the grave site. Though Undertaker dominated the bulk of the match, McMahon kept fighting, finally getting an advantage by hitting the Undertaker with a shovel, which resulted in Undertaker falling to the grave site, but pulled Shane into it as well. Undertaker climbed up to a front loader to empty a ton of dirt on the grave, but Test appeared out of nowhere, beat on Undertaker and threw him into the grave. Shane operated the front loader and dumped all the dirt from it, burying the Undertaker and thus winning the match*_

*Buried Alive Match*
The Undertaker vs. *Shane McMahon (with The Mean Street Posse)*

_Mankind vs. Triple H (with Chyna) ends in a No Contest_

*Hardcore Championship*
Big Boss Man(c) vs. *Al Snow*

*Fatal 4-Way Elimination Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The New Age Outlaws* vs. Edge & Christian vs. The New Brood (with Gangrel) vs. The Holly Cousins

*Match for the Intercontinental Championship and European Championship*
*Jeff Jarrett(c) (with Debra)* vs. D'Lo Brown(c)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Six-Pack Challenge to determine the #1 Contender to the WWF Championship with Stone Cold Steve Austin as the special outside enforcer*
The Rock vs. *Triple H* vs. Big Show vs. Mankind vs. Chris Jericho vs. Chyna

*Edge & Christian* vs. The New Brood (with Gangrel)

*Last Man Standing Match for the Hardcore Championship*
*Al Snow(c)* vs. Big Boss Man

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*Kane & X-Pac(c)* vs. The New Age Outlaws

*The Acolytes* vs. The Dudley Boyz

*Triple Threat Match for the Euro-Intercontinental Championship*
*Jeff Jarrett(c)* vs. D'Lo Brown vs. Mark Henry

Val Venis vs. *The British Bulldog*











*No Mercy 1999*

*Anything Goes Match for the WWF Championship*
Stone Cold Steve Austin(c) vs. *Triple H*

_*The New Age Outlaws won by disqualification*_

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
X-Pac & Kane(c) vs. *The New Age Outlaws*

*Big Show* vs. British Bulldog

*Ladder match for $100,000 & the managerial services of Terri Runnels*
Edge & Christian vs. *The New Brood (with Gangrel)*

*The Rock* vs. Chris Jericho

*Good Housekeeping match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Jarrett(c) (with Debra) vs. *Chyna*

Mankind & Al Snow vs. *The Acolytes* vs. The Hollys

Val Venis vs. *The Godfather*











*Survivor Series 1999*

_*Mankind was revealed to be the substitution for the injured and hospitalized Stone Cold Steve Austin*_

*WWF Championship*
Triple H(c) vs. The Rock vs. *Mankind*

_*X-Pac led Kane to believe he was injured, but instead betrayed him*_

*Tornado Tag Team Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The New Age Outlaws(c)* vs. X-Pac & Kane

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Edge, Christian & The Hardy Boyz vs. *The Dudley Boyz & The Acolytes*

*"Love Her or Leave Her" Greenwich Street Fight*
Shane McMahon vs. *Test*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Chyna(c) vs. *Chris Jericho*

*Kurt Angle* vs. The British Bulldog

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Match*
The Hollys & The Mean Street Posse vs. *Too Cool, The Godfather, Val Venis & D'Lo Brown*











*Armageddon 1999*

_*Stephanie McMahon was in the front row in the audience to see the match. In the closing moments of the match, Test tried to assault Triple H with Triple H's own weapon, a sledgehammer, but Stephanie came out and stopped Test from doing so. She decided to hit Triple H herself but she lost her courage to attack him. This allowed Triple H to grab the weapon and he attacked Test with it to retain the title. After the match, Triple H tried to attack Stephanie with it but then dropped the weapon and the two embraced in the ring. Vince McMahon confronted the duo after seeing this unfold, only to get hit with the sledgehammer, revealing that it was an entire plan by Triple H and Stephanie to take over WWF*_

*No Holds Barred Match; If Test won the match, Triple H and Stephanie's marriage would be annulled but if Triple H won, he would be granted a WWF Championship match*
*Triple H* vs. Test (with Vince McMahon)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The New Age Outlaws(c)* vs. The Rock 'n' Sock Connection

*Triple Threat Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Chyna vs. Big Show

_*X-Pac won by disqualification*_

Kane vs. *X-Pac*

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the vacant European Championship*
The British Bulldog vs. D'Lo Brown vs. *Val Venis* vs. Rikishi

*Women's Championship*
*Ivory(c)* vs. Jacqueline

*Kurt Angle* vs. Al Snow

*Fatal 4-Way Elimination Tag Team Match*
The Hardy Boyz vs. *The Acolytes* vs. Edge & Christian vs. The Hollys


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Hell in a Cell 2014*

_*Just as Ambrose was put Rollins through cinder blocks with a curb stomp of his own after the match, the arena lights cut out and Bray Wyatt's trademark lantern appeared in the middle of the ring, spraying out smoke and projecting an image of a ghostly specter while the sound of Wyatt reciting an incantation was heard. Wyatt emerged and executed Sister Abigail on Ambrose and laughed maniacally as Luke Harper and Erick Rowan carried Ambrose away until the show ended*_

*Hell in a Cell Match*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Seth Rollins

*2-on-1 Handicap Match*
*Ryback* vs. The Miz & Damien Mizdow

*United States Championship*
*Rusev(c) (with Lana)* vs. Big E

Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter) vs. *Bo Dallas* 

*Triple Threat Match to determine the #1 contender for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena vs. *Randy Orton* vs. Bray Wyatt 

*No-Disqualification Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee(c) vs. *Paige (with Paul Heyman)*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs. Sheamus

*Tornado Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Stardust & Goldust(c)* vs. The Usos​


----------



## Shagz

Main Event: WWE Championship, Reign vs Streak
CM Punk (c)with Paul Heyman vs *The Undertaker*

Co-Main Event: World Heavyweight Championship
John Cena (c) vs *Ryback (RR winner)*

No Holds Barred
Triple H vs *Brock Lesnar *with Paul Heyman

Last Man Standing Match
*Kane* vs Daniel Bryan

*The Sheild* vs Randy Orton, Sheamus and Big Show

I Quit Match
Alberto Del Rio vs *Jack Swagger *with Zeb Colter

Fandango's First Match
Fandango vs *Chris Jericho*

US Championship, The Fight for America
*Antonio Cesaro (c)* vs Mark Henry

IC Championship
The Miz vs *Wade Barrett (c)*

WrestleMania Pre-Show Celebration
Live Perfomances by: Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit, Jay -Z, Eminem, 50 Cent and Avenged Sevenfold
Special Apperences by: Stone Cold, The Kliq, Bret Hart and Ultimate Warrior

Pre-Show Match: WWE Tag Team Championships
Tons Of Funk vs The Rhodes Scholars (c)


----------



## roipdh12

Rebook WrestleMania XX {V 2.0}:

1.WWE United States Championship:
John Cena def. The Big Show {C}.

2.Fatal 4 Way Tag Team match for the WWE Tag Team Championships:
La Resistance def. Mark Jindrak and Lance Cade & The Basham Brothers & The Hurricane and Rosey {C}.

3.Singles match with Spike Dudley as the special guest referee:
Bubba Ray Dudley def. Devon Dudley.

4.Singles match for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship:
Rey Mysterio def. Ultimo Dragon {C}.

5."APA Rules" match - No Holds Barred Career Threatening match:
John Bradshaw Layfield def. Ron Simmons.

6.Singles match
Shelton Benjamin def. Charlie Hass.

7.Triple Threat match for the WWE Women's Championship :
Lita def. Victoria {C} and Molly Holly.

8.Six Man Tag Team Hardcore match for both WWE Intercontinental and World Tag Team Championship:
Evolution {Randy Orton {C} & Batista and Ric Flair {C}} def. Mick Foley & Rob Van Dam and Booker T.

9.Singles match with Trish Stratus as the Special Guest Referee:
Christian def. Chris Jericho.

10."The Match To End It All" - "I Quit" match:
Kurt Angle def. Brock Lesnar.

11.Singles match:
The Undertaker def. Kane.

12.Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship with Evolution banned from ringside.If Triple H wins Goldberg will never get a World Title Shot again:
Triple H {c} def. Goldberg.

13."Icon vs Legend" match with Stone Cold Steve Austin as the Special Guesr Referee:
Shawn Michaels def. The Rock.

14.Singles match for the WWE Championship:
Chris Benoit def. Eddie Guerrero {C}.


----------



## roipdh12

WWE Hell In A Cell 2014:

Pre-Show: Damien MizDow def. Kofi Kingston.

Hell In A Cell match for the WWE Divas Championship
AJ Lee {C} def. Paige.

WWE Intercontinental Championship.
Dolph Ziggler {C} def. Cesaro.

Open Challenge
?? {RyBack} def. Bo Dallas.

WWE Tag Team Championship
The Cosmic Key {C} def. The Usos

WWE United States Championship
Sheamus {C} def. The Miz.

Hell In A Cell match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship
John Cena def. Randy Orton.

Singles match
Rusev def. The Big Show.

Hell In A Cell match
Dean Ambrose def. Seth Rollins. After the match Bray Wyatt returns and attacks Dean Ambrose {in the same way that he did just without interfering in the match itself}.


----------



## roipdh12

Survivor Series 2012:

Traditional 5 on 5 Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match - where if Team Punk loses he will be stripped of the WWE Title.
Team Punk {Cm Punk * & Dolph Ziggler & The Big Show & Alberto Del Rio & Brad Maddox} def. Team Foley {John Cena & The Miz & Randy Orton & Daniel Bryan & Kane}. The match ended with The Shield debuted by attacking Cena while the referee was out allowing Punk to win.

Traditional 5 on 5 Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match
Team Sheamus {Sheamus * & RyBack * & Kofi Kingston & Rey Mysterio & Sin Cara} def. Team Barrett {Wade Barrett & Antonio Cesaro & Damien Sandow & The Prime Time Players}.

Traditional 5 on 5 Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match
Team Kaitlyn {Kaitlyn & Layla & Naomi & Cameron & Natalya} def. Team Torres {Eve Torres & Alicia Fox & Rosa Mendes & Tamina Snuka & Aksana}.

5 on 5 Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match 
Team Brodus {Brodus Clay & Tyson Kidd * & Justin Gabriel * & Santino Marrela * & Zack Ryder * } def. Team Tensai {Tensai & Drew Mclntyre & Heath Slater & Primo & Epico}. 

Dark: R Truth def. Jinder Mahal.


----------



## roipdh12

WrestleMania 22 {v 2.0}:

WWE Championship Match
Rey Mysterio def. John Cena {C}.

World Heavyweight Championship
Randy Orton {C} def. Shawn Michaels

Singles match
The Undertaker def.Kurt Angle

No Holds Barred match
Triple H def. Ric Flair

Hardcore match with Mick Foleyas the Special Guest Referee.
Edge def. Matt Hardy. After the match Edge speared Foley threw a flaming table.

Singles match
Bobby Lashley def. Mark Henry.

Money In The Bank Ladder match
Rob Van Dam def. Shelton Benjamin & Chris Benoit & JBL & Booker T & Finlay & Carlito & Chris Masters.

Champions vs Champion Interpromotional Tag Team match
John Morrison and Joey Merucry def. Kane and The Big Show.


----------



## roipdh12

WrestleMania 25 {V 2.0}:

Singles match
The Undertaker def. Shawn Michaels

WWE Championship 
John Cena def. Edge {C} and Triple H.

World Heavyweight Championship match with Stone Cold Steve Austin as the special guest referee
Cm Punk {Royal Rumble Winner} def. Randy Orton {C}.

Extreme Rules match
Matt Hardy def. Jeff Hardy.

Fatal 4 Way match - WWE Intercontinental Championship 
Chris Jericho def. Ricky Steamboat & Rey Mysterio {C} & John Bradshaw Layfield.

Open Challenge
?? {Batista} def. Vladimir Kozlov.

Four Corners Elimination match to unify both tag titles into the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship
Rhodes and Dibiase def. Miz and Morrison {C} & Carlito and Primo {C} Cryme Time.

Miss Wrestlemania over the top rope battle royal
Beth Pheonix won by last eliminating Santina Marrela.

Money In The Bank Ladder match
MVP def. Kofi Kingston & Shelton Benjamin & Christian & Finlay & Mark Henry & The Big Show & Kane & The Brian Kendrick & Jack Swagger.


----------



## Nightrow

*Armageddon 2003*

Booker T vs. Matt Hardy

*Intercontinental Championship
Special Guest Referee: Mick Foley*
Rob Van Dam (c) vs. Randy Orton

Shawn Michaels vs. Batista

*Ladder Match
World Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz (c) vs. Chris Jericho & Christian

*Improptu Match
World Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz (c) vs. Ric Flair & Batista

*Triple Threat Match
Womens Championship*
Molly Holly (c) vs. Lita vs. Trish Stratus

*Street Fight Match
World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg (c) vs. Triple H

*Hell in a Cell Match*
Kane vs. Shane McMahon​


----------



## Nightrow

*King Of The Ring 2000*

*King Of The Ring
Quarter-Finals Match*
Taz def. Chris Benoit by Disqualification

*King Of The Ring
Quarter-Finals Match*
Kurt Angle def. Eddie Guerrero

*King Of The Ring
Quarter-Finals Match*
Chris Jericho def. Hardcore Holly

*King Of The Ring
Quarter-Finals Match*
Val Venis def. Rikishi

*Tag Team Turmoil
Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian def. Too Cool (c) vs. T&A vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. APA vs. Lo Down

*King Of The Ring
Semi-Finals Match*
Kurt Angle def. Taz

*King Of The Ring
Quarter-Finals Match*
Chris Jericho def. Val Venis

*Handicap Tables Dumpster Match*
D-Generation X (X-Pac, Road Dogg & Tori) def. The Dudley Boyz

*King Of The Ring
Finals Match*
Kurt Angle def. Chris Jericho

*Anything Goes, Falls Count Anywhere Match*
The Brothers Of Destruction (The Undertaker & Kane) def. The McMahons (Vince & Shane)

*Hell in a Cell Match
WWF Championship*
The Rock def. Triple H (c)​


----------



## JeriTest23

SUMMERSLAM 2003:

World Tag Team Championship Match
Al Snow and Maven vs *Regal and Storm(c)*

Singles Match
Chris Benoit vs *Rhyno*

IC Title 7-Way Elimination Match-to name a champion since the Vacant Title last year-
*Christian* vs Test vs Booker-T vs RVD vs Kane vs Chris Jericho vs Kevin Nash

Singles Match
Randy Orton vs *Shawn Michaels*

US Title Ladder Match
*Eddie Guerrero(c)* vs Shelton Benjamin

World Tag Team Titles Match
Tajiri and Matt Hardy(c) vs* Rey Mysterio and Spanky*

Singles Match
*Undertaker* vs A-Train

WWE Title Match
Brock Lesnar(c) vs *Kurt Angle*

WHC No Holds Barred Match
Triple H(c) vs *Goldberg*


UNFORGIVEN 2003:

Interpromotional Tag Team Champions vs Champions Match
Rey Mysterio and Spanky(c) vs *Regal and Storm(c)*

IC Title Match
RVD vs *Christian(c)*

No DQ Match
*Kane* vs Shane McMahon

Singles Match
Scott Steiner vs *Kevin Nash*

Women's Title Match
*Jazz(c)* vs Stacy Kiebler

Elimination Chamber WHC Match
*Goldberg(c) *vs Triple H vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho vs Test vs Booker-T


----------



## HollyWood92

*WrestleMania XXV "The 25th Anniversary of WrestleMania" 
Houston Texas - Reliant Stadium*

*Match One: The Money in the Bank, Ladder Match*
*CM Punk def.* Christian, Shelton Benjamin, Kane, Finlay, Mark Henry, Kofi Kingston and MVP

*Match Two: "Miss WrestleMania" Six Pack Challenge*
*Beth Phoenix def.* Trish Stratus, Lita, Melina, Natalya and Sable

*Match Three: 3 on 1 Special Referee "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, Handicap Match
Chris Jericho def.* "Rowdy" Roddy Piper, Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat and "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka w/ Ric Flair
- After the Match, "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, gave Chris Jericho a Stone Cold Stunner, and had his final send off. 
*
Match Four: Extreme Rules Match
Matt Hardy def.* Jeff Hardy
*
Match Five: Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WWE Unified Tag Team Championships
Evan Bourne and Rey Mysterio def.* Carlito and Primo and John Morrison and The Miz
*
Match Six: World HeavyWeight Championship Match
Edge def.* John Cena
- Help from Christian 

*Match Seven: WWE Championship Match, if Triple H, was Disqualified, he would loose the Title, to Randy Orton.
Triple H def.* Randy Orton

*Match Eight: The Streak
The Undertaker def.* Shawn Michaels​


----------



## roipdh12

*WWE Night Of Champions 2013*

*Pre-Show: Singles match*
RyBack def. The Miz. 

*Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Curtis Axel def. Fandango {C}.

*Tag Team Turmiol match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Shield {Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins} {C} def. The Usos & The Tons Of Funk & The Prime Time Players & The Real Americans & 3MB.

*Triple Threat match for the WWE United States Championship*
Dean Ambrose {C} def. Kofi Kingston and R Truth

*Singles match for the WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee {C} def. Natalya.

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Dolph Ziggler {C} and Rob Van Dam fought to a Double Count Out.

*Two On One Handicap No Disqualification Elimination match*
Curtis Axel and Paul Heyman {w\Damien Sandow} def. Cm Punk.

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Daniel Bryan def. Randy Orton {C}.



*WWE Battleground 2013*

*Pre-Show:Tag Team match*
The Real Americans def. Santino Marrela and The Great Khali.

*Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
RyBack def. Curtis Axel {C} {W\Paul Heyman}.

*Fatal 4 Way match for the WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee {C} def. Nikki Bella & Natalya & Brie Bella.

*Tag Team match where if The Rhodes Brothers win they get their WWE job back and if they lose Dusty Rhodes will be fired*
The Rhodes Brothers def. Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns.

*Singles match*
Bray Wyatt def. Kofi Kingston.

*Triple Threat Hardcore match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Dolph Ziggler {C} def. Rob Van Dam and Alberto Del Rio.

*Singles match*
Damien Sandow {w\Paul Heyman} def. Cm Punk.

*No.1 Contenders match for the WWE Championship with Randy Orton as the Special Guest Referee*
Daniel Bryan def. The Big Show.


Hell In A Cell:

*Pre-Show Tag Team match*
Los Matadores def. The Real Americans.

*Triple Threat Tag Team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Rhodes Brothers {C} def. The Usos and The Shield {Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins}.

*Singles match for the WWE United States Championship*
Big E def. Dean Ambrose {C}.

*Singles match for the WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee {C} def. Nikki Bella.

*Hell In A Cell match*
Cm Punk def. Damien Sandow {w\Paul Heyman}.

*Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
RyBack {C} def. The Miz Via a count Out.

*Singles match*
Bray Wyatt def. Rey Mysterio. After the match Kane returned and choke slamed Kingston thus joining the Wyatt Family.

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Dolph Ziggler {C} def. Alberto Del Rio 

*Money In The Bank Cash In for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Damien Sandow def. Dolph Ziggler {C}.

*Hell In A Cell match for the WWE Championship with Shawn Michaels as the Special Guest Referee*
Randy Orton def. Daniel Bryan.



*Survivor Series 2013:
*

*Pre-Show: Singles match*
Mark Henry def. Brodus Clay

*Five on Five Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match
*The Shield {Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns} & Curtis Axel & def. WWE Tag Team Champions The Rhodes Brothers {Cody Rhodes & Goldust} & The Usos & Fandango.

Sole Survivor: Roman Reigns

*Four on Four Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match 
*Team Funkadactyls {Naomi & Cameron & Kaitlyn & Natalya} def. Team AJ {WWE Divas Champion AJ Lee & Tamina Snuka & Alicia Fox & Summer Rae}.

Sole Survivor: Naomi.

*No.1 Contenders Tournament Finals to determinate the No.1 Contender for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz def. Kofi Kingston.

*Four On Four Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match
*Team Wyatt {Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper & Eric Rowan & Kane} def. Team Punk {Cm Punk & Rey Mysterio & Kofi Kingston & WWE United States Champion Big E}.

Sole Survivors: Bray Wyatt and Kane.

*Five on Five Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match
*Team Bryan {Daniel Bryan & The Big Show & Dolph Ziggler & WWE Intercontinental Champion RyBack & ??{John Cena}} def. Team Orton {WWE Champion Randy Orton & World Heavyweight Champion Damien Sandow & Alberto Del Rio & The Real Americans {Antonio Cesaro and Jack Swagger}.

Sole Survivors: Daniel Bryan and John Cena.


To be continued...


----------



## roipdh12

*TLC 2013*

*Pre-Show: Fatal 4 Way match to earn a WWE United States Championship match later on the night*
Alberto Del Rio def. R Truth & Curtis Axel & Fandango.

*Fatal 4 Way Tag Team Ladder match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Cody Rhodes and Goldust {C} def. The Usos & The Shield {Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns} & The Real Americans {Jack Swagger and Cesaro}.

*Singles match for the WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee {C} def. Natalya.

*Tag Team match*
The Wyatt Family {Luke Harper and Eric Rowan} def. Kofi Kingston and Rey Mysterio.

*Singles match for the WWE United States Championship*
Big E {C} def. Alberto Del Rio.

*Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz def. RyBack {C}. 

*Chairs match*
Cm Punk def. Bray Wyatt. After the match The Shield attacked The Wyatt Family.

*Tables match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Damien Sandow {C} def. Dolph Ziggler.

*Fatal 4 Way Tables Ladders and Chairs match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton {C} def. The Big Show & John Cena & Daniel Bryan.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

SummerSlam 2011
Hell in a Cell WHC
*Randy Orton* vs Christian

*HHH* vs CM Punk WWE Championship No Holds Barred

Rey Mysterio vs *John Cena* #1 Contender's Tournament final

*John Morrison* vs R-Truth 

Beth Phoenix & Natalya vs *Kelly Kelly & Eve Torres*

*Sheamus* vs Mark Henry

MITB vs MITB
Daniel Bryan vs *lberto Del Rio*


----------



## TripleG

Survivor Series 1991 is arguably the worst Survivor Series event in history with bad matches, uninspired combinations for the teams, & questionable booking. 

So I'll rebook it and see if I can do better using the same tools and roster that they had at the time. 


*THE UNDERDOGS VS. THE MILLION $ TEAM: FOUR VS. FOUR SURVIVOR SERIES MATCH*
The Underdogs (Team Captain Virgil, Tito Santana, & The Rockers) 
Vs. The Million $ Team (Team Captain Ted DiBiase, Rick Martel, & The Beverly Brothers
- Basically it is just a continuation of the Virgil/DiBiase feud that had been going all year. They had paired DiBiase up with Repo Man (of all people) and Virgil up with Tito (as El Matador) and would even have a tag match at Tuesday In Texas. I was never a fan of the Repo/DiBiase pairing (why would a rich guy pair up with a guy that steals things?). Instead, I though of pairing him up with future tag team partner IRS, but why would a rich guy pair with a tax man?!?! you'd think they'd be natural enemies! Oh whatever. Lets have Virgil's team be the athletic underdog types, which Tito fits into perfectly and so do The Rockers. Martel has a history with Tito, so he joins up with Ted and The Beverly Brothers are easily bought off to join his team. 

Basically the goal here is to get a nice athletic and fast paced match as the opener. Rockers do their thing. Tito does his thing, and Virgil gets his shots in on Ted to the delight of the crowd.  In the end, *I have Ted being the sole survivor of his team, last eliminating Virgil. *

*RODDY'S ROWDIES VS. FLAIR'S HORSEMEN: 4 ON 4 SURVIVOR SERIES ELIMINATION MATCH*
Roddy's Rowdies (Team Captain Roddy Piper, Bret Hart, The British Bulldog, & Texas Tornado) 
Vs. Flair's Horsemen (Team Captain Ric Flair, Greg Valentine, Hercules, & IRS)
- Unfortunately in my rebooking, I kind of bled Flair's team dry. It is a shame that Perfect couldn't wrestle and Steamboat had just left the company prior to the event because they would have been perfect for this. Anyways, I named Flair's team The Horsemen just as a nod to any NWA Loyal fans that may have checked out the WWF once Flair arrived. 

The Piper/Flair match they really did at the 91 show had one of the single dumbest endings I have ever seen to a match ever. So in my rebooking, that nonsense doesn't happen. I tried to give Piper's team more of a classical wrestling babyface type of theme with guys like Bret, Bulldog, & Von Erich and then give Flair's team roughneck types and classic heels. I turned Valentine heel for this just because. It isn't like he was doing anything substantial at the time anyway. In this situation, it would comedown to Flair & Bret. The current IC Champion Vs. The REAL World' Champion in what would presumably be a wrestling clinic to close out the match. *Flair would ultimately get the victory and further establish him to take the title in January.*

*WWF WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP*
"The Immortal" Hulk Hogan -c- Vs. The Undertaker
- Basically keep this the same. Maybe book the match itself to be a little better, but keep the outcome and its placement on the card. *Taker wins the gold after Flair interferes.*

*LAW & ORDER VS. THE HART STABLE: 4 ON 4 SURVIVOR SERIES ELIMINATION MATCH*
Law & Order (Team Captain The Big Bossman, Hacksaw Jim Duggan, & The Bushwhackers) 
Vs. The Hart Stable (Team Captain The Mountie, Typhoon & The Nasty Boys) 
- Another continuation of a Sumemrslam feud with Bossman getting to take on all of Jimmy Hart's boys and The Mountie wanting revenge after his Summerslam loss to Bossman resulted in a night in the slammer. I went for more comedy characters in this one to let this match be more of a filler to soften the blow after Hogan's loss and be a buffer before the main event. *Big Bossman's Team wins in a clean sweep.*

*THE SAVAGES VS. THE COBRAS: 4 ON 4 SURVIVOR SERIES ELIMINATION MATCH*
The Savages (Team Captain Randy Savage, Sid Justice, & The Legion of Doom) 
Vs. The Cobras (Team Captain Jake Roberts, The Warlord, Earthquake, & The Berserker) 
- Survivor Series 1991 ended with a 3 on 3 Survivor Series match as LOD & Bossman defeated Natural Disasters & IRS. Does that not sound like one of the lamest PPV endings ever? By removing Sid Justice as Team Captain, I thought they had opened the door for Savage to step in and take his place, so you at least have Jake Vs. Savage in the main event. But nope! They just took Jake out and what we got was one of the most Anti-Climactic things ever. 

So scrap that. Basically, you get Savage being allowed to make his in ring return and captain the team. Sid gets hurt which puts his team at a 4-3 disadvantage right away. Now I wanted to fill Jake's team with creepy bad guys, but there weren't really any at the time other than him and Undertaker. The rest were more cartoony silly bad guys. So OK, instead I went for size. Jake got the big monsters on his team to take on Savage & LOD (which those three on the same team is pretty awesome itself!). In the end, LOD & Savage are able to eliminate all of Jake's team members until it is just him. LOD tags in Savage and lets him have Jake one on one, and after a few minutes of Savage getting his revenge, Jake gets himself DQ'd and slithers away, setting up their one on one matches down the road. 

Make the fans happy, give them Savage's return and highlight a hot feud. That is a much better main event than what we got.


----------



## roipdh12

*Wrestle Mania 29 {V 2.0}:*

*Pre-Show: 20 Man Wrestle Mania Battle Royal to earn a future US\IC title shot*
Kofi Kingston won by last eliminating Cesaro.

*Six Man Tag Team match*
The Shield def. Randy Orton & The Big Show & The Miz.

*Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Fandango def. Chris Jericho {C}.

*Fatal 4 Way Tag Team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Team Hell No {C} def. The Usos & Team Rhodes Scholars & Dolph Ziggler and Big E.

*Singles match for the WWE United States Championship*
Jack Swagger def. Alberto Del Rio {C}.

*Singles match*
Mark Henry def. Sheamus.

*Submission match for the WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee def. Kaitlyn {C}.

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Wade Barrett {C} def. Triple H.

*Money In The Bank Cash In For the World Heavyweight Championship*
Dolph Ziggler def. Wade Barrett {c}.

*No Holds Barred match.*
Brock Lesnar def. Cm Punk.

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. John Cena.

*WWE Championship match *
RyBack {Royal Rumble Winner} def. The Rock {C}.


----------



## roipdh12

*Survivor Series 1999 {V 1.0}:*

*Tag Team match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws {C} def. Kane and X Pac. Over here X Pac is going to betrayl Kane and join DX - then start their feud.

*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Val Venis & Steve Blackman & The Godfather & DLO Brown def.The Acolytes & The Headbangers.

Sole Survivors: Val Venis & The Godfather.

*Eight Women Tag Team match*
Mae Young & The Fabulous Moolah & Tori & Debra def. Ivori & Luna & Jacqueline & Terri Runnels.

*Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Too Cool and The Hollys def. Edge and Christian & The Hardy Boyz.

Sole Survivor: Hardcore Holly.

*Four On One Elimination Survivor Series Handicap match*
The Big Show def. The Big Boss Man & Mideon & Viscera & Prince Albert.

Sole Survivor: The Big Show

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Shawn Stasiak.

*Four On Four Traditional Survivor Series Elimination match*
Team Mankind {Mankind & Chyna & Al Snow & Mark Henry} def. Team Jericho {Chris Jericho & The British Bulldog & The Dudley Boyz}.

Sole Survivors: Mankind and Chyna.

*Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship *
Big Show def. Triple H {c} and The Rock.


----------



## roipdh12

*Survivor Series 1999 {V 1.0}:*

*Tag Team match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws {C} def. Kane and X Pac. Over here X Pac is going to betrayl Kane and join DX - then start their feud.

*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Val Venis & Steve Blackman & The Godfather & DLO Brown def.The Acolytes & The Headbangers.

Sole Survivors: Val Venis & The Godfather.

*Eight Women Tag Team match*
Mae Young & The Fabulous Moolah & Tori & Debra def. Ivori & Luna & Jacqueline & Terri Runnels.

*Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Too Cool and The Hollys def. Edge and Christian & The Hardy Boyz.

Sole Survivor: Hardcore Holly.

*Four On One Elimination Survivor Series Handicap match*
The Big Show def. The Big Boss Man & Mideon & Viscera & Prince Albert.

Sole Survivor: The Big Show

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Shawn Stasiak.

*Four On Four Traditional Survivor Series Elimination match*
Team Mankind {Mankind & Chyna & Al Snow & Mark Henry} def. Team Jericho {Chris Jericho & The British Bulldog & The Dudley Boyz}.

Sole Survivors: Mankind and Chyna.

*Triple Threat match for the WWF Championship *
Big Show def. Triple H {c} and The Rock.


----------



## roipdh12

*Survivor Series 1998 {V. 1.0}:*

Heat Match: Christian def. Marc Mero.

*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Team Outlaws {The New Age Outlaws & The Hardy Boyz} def. Team Doom {The Legion Of Doom & Too Much} 

Sole Survivor: Billy Gunn.

*Singles match*
The Big Boss Man def. Al Snow.

*Singles match for the WWF Women's Championship*
Sable def. Jacqueline {C},

*Singles match*
Stone Cold Steve Austin def. Ken Shamrock. {Story told with Austin returning to get revenge on all Vince's corporation members with him already defeating Boss Man at Raw and now going for Shamrock}.

*Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination Match*
Team Henry {Mark Henry & DLO Brown & Val Venis & Goldust} def. Team Pac {X Pac & The Headbangers & Steve Blackman}.

Sole Survivors: Mark Henry and Goldust.

*Buried Alive match*
The Undertaker def. Kane.

*Singles match for the Vacant WWF Championship*
The Rock def. Mankind.


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2003 {V 1.0}:*

*Triple Threat Ladder match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Christian {C} def. Rob Van Dam and Chris Jericho.

*Singles match*
Kane def. Kevin Nash.

* Singles match*
Randy Orton def. John Cena.

*"I Quit" match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Shawn Michaels def. Triple H.

*Triple Threat match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the WWE Championship*
Chris Benoit def. Kurt Angle and The Undertaker.

*"First Time Ever" - Champion vs Champion match*
World Heavyweight Champion Goldberg def. WWE Champion Brock Lesnar.


----------



## roipdh12

*Survivor Series 2003 {V. 1.0}:*

*Ambulance Match*
Kane def. Shane McMahon

*Tag Team match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Basham Brothers {C} def. Los Guerreros.

*Singles match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Lita def. Molly Holly {C}.

*Four On Four Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Evolution {Triple H & Randy Orton & Batista & Ric Flair} def. Team Raw {Rob Van Dam & Booker T & Chris Jericho & Christian}.

Sole Survivor: Randy Orton.

*Buried Alive match*
Vince McMahon def. The Undertaker

*Elimination Chamber match for the WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar {C} def. Kurt Angle & Chris Benoit & John Cena & The Big Show & Matt Morgan.

*"First Time Ever" - Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Shawn Michaels def. Goldberg {C}.


----------



## roipdh12

*Royal Rumble 2004 {V. 1.0}:*

*Tag Team Tables match for the World Tag Team Championship*
Evolution {Batista and Ric Flair} {C} def. The Dudley Boyz.

*Singles match*
Eddie Guerrero def. Chavo Guerrero

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Shawn Michaels {C} def. Rob Van Dam.

*Steel Cage match for the WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar {C} def. Chris Jericho.

*Thirty Man Royal Rumble match*
Final 4: The Big Show & Eddie Guerrero & Chris Benoit & Goldberg.

Chris Benoit won the Royal Rumble match by last eliminating Eddie Guerrero.


*Wrestle Mania 20 {V. 2.0}:*

*Singles match for the WWE United States Championship*
John Cena def. The Big Show {C}.

*Six Teams Two Falls match for both World Tag Team {1st fall} and WWE Tag Team {2nd fall} Championships*
1st Fall - La Resistance {C} def. The Dudley Boyz & The World's Greatest Tag Team & The Basham Brothers & The Hurricane and Rosey & Too Cool.
2nd Fall - The Dudley Boyz def. The World's Greatest Tag Team {C} & The Basham Brothers & The Hurricane and Rosey & La Resistance & Too Cool. After the match Benjamin attacked Hass and turned face in the process.

*Singles match*
Christian def. Chris Jericho.

*Career vs Career match*
John Bradshaw Layfield def. Ron Simmons.

*Singles match for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio def. Ultimo Dragon {C}.

*Hardcore match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Randy Orton {C} def. Mick Foley.

*Singles match*
The Rock def. Ric Flair

*Singles match*
Rob Van Dam def. Booker T.

*Singles match*
Batista def. Goldberg.

*Hair vs Title match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Victoria {C} def. Molly Holly.

*Buried Alive match*
The Undertaker def. Kane.

*Singles match with Stone Cold Steve Austin as a Special Guest Referee*
Triple H def. Brock Lesnar

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero {C} def. Kurt Angle.

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Benoit def. Shawn Michaels {C}.


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2004 {V. 1.0}:*

*Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Batista def. Chris Jericho {C}.

*First match in the series for the Vacant WWE United States Championshop*
John Cena def. Booker T.

*"Till Death Do Us A Part" match*
Kane def. Matt Hardy.

*No Holds Barred match*
John Bradshaw Layfield def. The Undertaker.

*Singles match*
Randy Orton def. Rob Van Dam.

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Kurt Angle def. Eddie Guerrero {C}.

*Triple Threat match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Benoit {C} def. Triple H and Edge.


----------



## roipdh12

*Survivor Series 2004 {V. 1.0}:*

*Falls Count Anywhere match for the WWE United States Championship*
John Cena def. Carlito {C}.

*Fatal 4 Way match for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Spike Dudley {C} def. Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio & Chavo Guerrero.

*Singles match*
Maven def. Christian.

*Tag Team match*
The Big Show and Rob Van Dam def. Mark Jindrak and Luther Reigns.

*Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team match where the winning team will have control on Raw for the next month*
Team Triple H {Triple H & Ric Flair & Batista & Edge} def. Team Benoit {World Heavyweight Champion Chris Benoit & Randy Orton & Chris Jericho & Shelton Benjamin}.

Sole Survivor: Edge.

*Singles match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus {C} def. Lita via a Disqualification.

*Elimination Chamber match for the WWE Championship*
John Bradshaw Layfield {c} def. The Undertaker & Booker T & Kurt Angle & Eddie Guerrero & Heidenreich.


----------



## roipdh12

*Royal Rumble 2005 {V. 1.0}:*

*Singles match*
Edge def. Shawn Michaels.

*Triple Threat No.1 Contenders match for the WWE Championship at No Way Out.*
The Big Show def. The Undertaker and Heidenriech.

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
John Bradshaw Layfield {C} def. Kurt Angle.

*Street Fight for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H {c} def. Randy Orton.

*Thirty Man Royal Rumble match*
Batista and John Cena co-won the Royal Rumble by last eliminating Edge.

Final 4: Edge & John Cena & Batista & Rey Mysterio.


----------



## roipdh12

*Wrestle Mania 21 {V. 2.0}:*

*Singles match*
Rey Mysterio def. Eddie Guerrero.

*Money In The Bank Ladder match*
Edge def. Chris Benoit & Kane & Chris Jericho & Booker T & Carlito & Shelton Benjamin & Christian.

*Singles match*
Chris Masters def. The Big Show.

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Randy Orton.

*Singles match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus {C} def. Christy Hemme.

*Singles match*
Hulk Hogan def. Muhammad Hassan.

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle def. Shawn Michaels.

*No Holds Barred match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena def. John Bradshaw Layfield {C}.

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista def. Triple H {C}.


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2005 {V. 1.0}:*

*Singles match for the WWE United States Championship*
Chris Benoit def. Orlando Jordan {C}.

*Singles match*
Edge def. Eugene.

*Ladder match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Eddie Guerrero def. Rey Mysterio.

*Singles match*
Randy Orton def. The Undertaker.

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista {C} def. John Bradshaw Layfield.

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena {C} def. Chris Masters.

*Triple Threat Submission match with the Winner getting a WWE Championship match at Unforgiven and the man that will be pinned will get fired*
Kurt Angle def. Chris Jericho and Christian.

*Singles match*
Hulk Hogan def. Shawn Michaels.



*Survivor Series 2005 {V. 1.0}:*

*Match 1 of 7 in the series for the WWE United States Championship*
Booker T def. Chris Benoit.

*Singles match*
Theodore Long def. Eric Bischoff

*Singles match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus {C} def. Melina.

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista {C} def. Bobby Lashley.

*Last Man Standing match*
Triple H def. Ric Flair.

*Four on Four Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Team Smackdown {Matt Hardy & John Bradshaw Layfield & Randy Orton & Rey Mysterio} def. Team Raw {Shawn Michaels & Edge & Kane & The Big Show}.

Sole Survivor: Randy Orton. After the match you have Taker return and attack Orton.

*Elimination Chamber match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena {C} def. Kurt Angle & Carlito & Shelton Benjamin & Gregory Helmes & Chris Masters.

*Money In The Bank Cash In for the WWE Championship*
Edge def. John Cena {C}.


----------



## roipdh12

*Royal Rumble 2006 {V. 1.0}:*

*Six Way Cruiserweight match for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Gregory Helmes def. Kid Kash {C} & Funaki & Nuzio & Jamie Nobel & Paul London.

*Singles match with Trish Stratus as the Special Guest Referee*
Mickie James def. Ashley.

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Edge {C} def. John Cena. After the match Matt Hardy returned and attacked Edge from behind.

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Kurt Angle {C} def. Shawn Michaels.

*Thrity Man Royal Rumble match *
Rey Mysterio won by Last eliminating Randy Orton.

Final 4: Rey Mysterio & The Undertaker & John Cena & Randy Orton.



*Wrestle Mania 22 {V. 2.0}:*

*Interpromotional Champions vs Champions match*
MNM {Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro} def. Kane and The Big Show.

*Money in The Bank Ladder match*
Rob Van Dam def. Booker T & Shelton Benjamin & Finlay & Booker T & John Bradshaw Layfield & Chris Benoit & Gregory Helmes.

*Singles match for the WWE United States Championship*
Bobby Lashley def. Mark Henry {C}.

*Singles match*
Chris Masters def. Carlito.

*No Holds Barred match*
Triple H def. Vince McMahon.

*Singles match*
Randy Orton def. Ric Flair.

*Singles match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Mickie James def. Trish Stratus {C}.

*Hardcore match for the WWE Championship with Mick Foley as the Special Guest Referee*
Edge {C} def. Matt Hardy.

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. John Cena

*Triple Threat match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio def. Shawn Michaels {C} and Kurt Angle.


----------



## NO!

*Wrestlemania XXX*

**Opening segment with Hulk Hogan, Bruno Sammartino, Stone Cold, & The Rock**

*Opening Match*
Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H w/ Stephanie McMahon

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
Winner: Cesaro

*Divas Title Match*
AJ Lee (c) vs. Natalya

*6-man Tag Team Match*
The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family

The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar w/ Paul Heyman

*Divas Battle Royal to determine number 1 contender*

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton (c) vs. Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2006 {V. 1.0}:*

*"I Quit" match*
Ric Flair def. Mick Foley.

*Extreme Rules match for the ECW Champoionship*
The Big Show {C} def. Sabu.

*Singles match*
Batista def. Randy Orton.

*Fatal 4 Way match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Bobby Lashley def. The Undertaker & Finlay and Mr. Kennedy.

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
King Booker def. Rey Mysterio {C}.

*Tag Team match*
D Generation X {Shawn Michaels and Triple H} def. The McMahons {Vince and Shane}.

*Triple Threat match for the WWE Championship*
Edge {C} def. Rob Van Dam and Kurt Angle.

*"First Time Ever" match*
John Cena def. Hulk Hogan.


----------



## JeriTest23

SURVIVOR SERIES 2012:

PreShow Match: 3MB defeat Clay,Tensai and Marella

Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Match
Team Mysterio (Mysterio,Kidd,Gabriel,Sin Cara and Kofi Kingston)
vs 
*Team Del Rio (Del Rio,Antonio Cesaro,Epico,Primo and Darren Young)*
_orden de elimimación: Kingston,Young,Primo,Epico,Sin Cara,Gabriel,Del Rio,Kidd and Rey Mysterio
SOLE SURVIVOR:ANTONIO CESARO._

IC Title Match
*Antonio Cesaro(c)* vs Zack Ryder

Divas Title Match
*Kaytlin* vs Eve Torres(c)

WHC Match
*Sheamus(c)* vs The Miz

Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Match-WWE Championship Match-
*Team Punk (Punk,Show,Ziggler,Sandow and Barrett)*
vs
Team Cena (Cena,Ryback,Orton,Kane and Bryan)
_orden de eliminación: Kane,Show,Sandow,Barrett,Bryan,Ryback,Punk,Cena and Orton
SOLE SURVIVOR: DOLPH ZIGGLER._

SURVIVOR SERIES 2013:

Kickoff Match: Zack Ryder defeat Heath Slater

Survivor Series Tag Team Match
Team Sandow (Sandow,Miz,Real Americans and Curtis Axel)
vs
*Team Rhodes (Rhodes,Goldust,Kingston and PTP)*
_orden de eliminación: O'Neil,Young,Axel,Swagger,Miz,Kingston,Goldust,Cesaro and Sandow
SOLE SURVIVOR: CODY RHODES.
_
IC Title Match
*Big E(c)* vs Ryback

6-Pack Challenges Divas Title Elimination Match
*AJ Lee(c)* vs Kaytlin vs Brie Bella vs Nikki Bella vs Eve Marie vs Natalya

Tag Team #1 contender's Match
Mahal and McIntire vs *Kidd and Gabriel* vs Henry and Big E

Singles Match
*Alberto Del Rio* vs Fandango

Survivor Series Tag Team Match
*Team Apocalypse (The Shield and Wyatt Family)*
vs
Dream Team (Daniel Bryan,CM Punk,Rey Mysterio,Big Show and The Usos)
_orden de eliminación: Big Show,Jimmy Uso,Ambrose,Rowan,Jey Uso,Luke Harper,Rey Mysterio,Seth Rollins,CM Punk and Bryan
SOLE SURVIVORS: BRAY WYATT AND ROMAN REIGNS._

Unified World Championships 3 Stages Of Hell: No DQ,Steel Cage and Last Man Standing Match
*Randy Orton(c)* vs John Cena(c)


----------



## roipdh12

*Survivor Series 2006 {V. 1.0}:*

*Extreme Rules match for the ECW Championship*
Rob Van Dam {C} def. Sabu.

*Four on Four Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
The Spirit Squad {Kenny & Johnny & Nicky & Mickey} def. Team Legends {Arn Anderson & Ron Simmons & Dusty Rhodes & Sgt. Slaughter}.

Order Of Eliminations: Ron Simmons & Sgt. Slaughter & Nicky & Mikey & Arn Anderson & Johnny & Dusty Rhodes.
Sole Survivor: Kenny.

*Singles match for the WWE United States Championship*
Chris Benoit {C} def. Chavo Guerrero.

*Four on Four Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Team Umaga {Umaga & Johnny Nitro & Mike Knox & Gregory Helmes} def. Team Flair {Ric Flair & Carlito & The Hardy Boyz}

Order of Eliminations:Gregory Helmes & Jeff Hardy & Johnny Nitro & Mike Knox & Matt Hardy & Carlito & Ric Flair.
Sole Survivor: Umaga.

*Singles match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Mickie James def. Lita {C}.

*Street Fight for the WWE Championship*
John Cena {C} def. Fit Finlay.

*Four On Four Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Team DX {Triple H & Shawn Michaels & Cm Punk & Kane} def. Team Rated - RKO {Randy Orton & Edge & Test & MVP} 

Order Of Eliminations: MVP & Kane & Triple H & Test & Edge & Michaels & Orton.
Sole Survivor: Cm Punk.

*Elimination Chamber match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Bobby Lashley def. Booker T {C} & The Undertaker & Batista & Mr. Kennedy & The Big Show.

Order of Eliminations: The Big Show & Kennedy & Undertaker & Booker T & Batista.

Winner and NEW World Heavyweight Champion Bobby Lashley


----------



## roipdh12

*Royal Rumble 2007 {V. 1.0}:*

*Tag Team match*
The Hardy Boyz def. MNM

*Hardcore match for the ECW Championship*
Cm Punk {C} def. Sabu.

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena {C} def. Mr . Kennedy.

*Last Man Standing match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista and Bobby Lashley {C} fought to a Draw.

*Thirty Man Royal Rumble match*

Final 4: The Undertaker & Randy Orton & Edge & Shawn Michaels.
Final 2: Shawn Michaels & The Undertaker.

The Undertaker won the Royal Rumble match by last eliminating Shawn Michaels.



*Wrestle Mania 23:*

*Money In The Bank Ladder match*
Mr. Kennedy def. Carlito & Sabu & Jeff Hardy & Rob Van Dam & Matt Hardy & Shelton Benjamin & Johnny Nitro.

*Singles match for the WWE United States Championship*
Chris Benoit {C} def. Gregory Helmes.

*No Disqualification match*
Booker T def. Fit Finlay.

*Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Umaga def. Kane {C}.

*Singles match*
Ric Flair def. MVP.

*Hardcore match for the ECW Championship*
Cm Punk {C} def. Elijah Burke.

*Singles match*
Edge def. Randy Orton.

*Lumberjill match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Melina {C} def. Mickie James.

*"The Battle of the Billionaires" - Hair vs Hair match with Stone Cold Steve Austin as the Special Guest Referee*
Donald Trump def. Mr. McMahon.

*Triple Threat match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker def. Batista and Bobby Lashley {C}.

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena {C} def. Shawn Michaels.


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2007 {V. 1.0}; *

*Singles match*
Kane def. Finlay.

*Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Umaga {C} def. Carlito.

*Interpromotional Divas Battle Royal*
Beth Pheonix won by last eliminating Michelle McCool.

*Falls Count Anywhere match for the ECW Championship*
John Morrison {C} def. Cm Punk.

*Singles match*
Triple H def. King Booker .

*Triple Threat match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Mr. Kennedy {C} def. Batista and Rey Mysterio.

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton def. John Cena {C}.


----------



## roipdh12

*Survivor Series 2007 {V. 1.0}:*

*Four On Four Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Team Punk {Cm Punk & Cody Rhodes & Hardcore Holly & Finlay} def. Team Morrison {John Morrison & The Miz & Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch}. 

Order of Eliminations: Murdoch & Holly & Finlay & Cade & Miz & Rhodes & Morrison.
Sole Survivor: Cm Punk.

*Four On Four Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Team Mickie {Mickie James & Torrie Wilson & Michelle McCool & Maria} def. Team Beth {Beth Pheonix & Melina & Victoria & Jillian Hall}.

Order of Eliminations: Victoria & Jillian Hall & Torrie Wilson & Melina & Beth Pheonix.
Sole Survivors: Mickie James & Michelle McCool & Maria.

*Four on Four Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Team Kennedy {Mr. Kennedy & Umaga & MVP & Big Daddy V} def. Team HHH {Triple H & Jeff Hardy & Rey Mysterio & Kane}.

Order of Eliminations: Kane & MVP & Rey Mysterio & Big Daddy V & Triple H & Jeff Hardy.
Sole Survivors: Mr. Kennedy and Umaga.

*Singles match for the WWE Championship in which Michaels was banned from using the Sweet Chin Music and had Orton been Disqualified he would have lost the title.*
Randy Orton {C} def. Shawn Michaels.

*Hell In A Cell match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista {c} def. The Undertaker.


----------



## roipdh12

*Royal Rumble 2008 {V. 1.0}:*

*Singles match. If Flair had lost he would have been forced to retire*
Ric Flair def. MVP

*Singles match*
John Bradshaw Layfield def. Chris Jericho via a Disqualification.

*Open Challenge*
Umaga def. ?? {Mick Foley}.

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge {C} def. Rey Mysterio.

*Falls Count Anywhere match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton {C} def. Jeff Hardy

*Thirty Man Royal Rumble match*
Final 4 : Batista & John Cena & Triple H & Mr. Kennedy.
Final 2: Mr. Kennedy and John Cena

John Cena had won the thirty man royal rumble match by last eliminating Mr. Kennedy.


----------



## roipdh12

*Wrestle Mania 24 {V. 2.0}:*

Dark match: Mark Henry won the Wrestle Mania Battle Royal by last eliminating Jim Duggan to earn a Future ECW Championship shot.

*Belfast Brawl*
John Bradshaw Layfield def. Finlay.

*Money In The Bank Ladder match*
Cm Punk def. Shelton Benjamin & Kofi Kingston & Carlito & John Morrison & The Miz & Cody Rhodes & MVP & Kane & Jamie Nobel.

*Singles match*
Chris Jericho def. Santino Marrela.

*Singles match for the ECW Championship*
Elijah Burke {C} def. Tommy Dreamer.

*Singles match*
Triple H def. Mr. Kennedy.

*Playboy BunnyMania Lumberjill match*
Beth Pheonix and Melina def. Maria and Ashley.

*Orton vs Cena II - Singles match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena def. Randy Orton {C}.

*Pinfalls and Submissions only match with Floyed Money Maywheather as the special guest referee - Umaga's Undefeated Streak on the line*
Batista def. Umaga {This was Umaga's first singles WWE lost via a pin or submission}.


*Career Threatening match - If Flair Loses he will be forced to retire*
Shawn Michaels def. Ric Flair

*Streak vs Title match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker def. Edge {C}.


----------



## EpicHero22

I think I'm going to rebook every PPV since I started watching and have them all be continuations of the previous ones.










*World Tag Team Championships
Tables match*
The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray & Devon Dudley) defeat Evolution (Batista & Ric Flair) (C) (9:24)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio (C) defeats Jamie Nobel with Nidia (7:50)

*Handicap match*
Eddie Guerrero defeats Chavo Guerrero & Chavo Classic (6:45)

*WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar (C) defeats Chris Benoit (18:03)

*World Heavyweight Championship
Last man Standing *
Triple H (C) defeats Goldberg after Inference from Evolution (14:50)

*2004 Royal Rumble*
Eddie Guerrero last eliminates Shawn Michaels to win the Royal Rumble (56:02:15)
Last 5 eliminations:
#28 Mick Foley by Randy Orton
#9 Randy Orton by John Cena
#5 Kurt Angle by HBK 
#24 John Cena by HBK
#5 Shawn Michaels by #1 Eddie Guerrero 

Iron man-Eddie Guerrero 
Most Eliminations- Randy Orton & Shawn Michaels (4)










*Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio (C) defeats Ultimo Dragon (12:28)

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
Worlds Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Hass) defeat 2 Cool (Rikishi & Scotty 2 Hotty) (C) (6:50)

*Mixed Tag Match*
Billy Kidman & Torrie Wilson defeat Jamie Nobel & Nidia (5:45)

*Street Fight*
Eddie Guerrero defeats Chavo Guerrero (16:37)

*United States Championship*
Kurt Angle defeats Big Show (C) & John Cena to win the US Title after Cena hit an FU and he threw him out. (18:05)

*Steel Cage Match*
Brock Lesnar (C) defeats Chris Benoit. After the match, Brock drops a bombshell and announces that he will be leaving WWE with the Championship after Wrestlemania. (20:30)










*Intercontinental Championship *
Rob Van Dam (C) (Won it off Orton on Raw) defeats Booker T in a face vs face match (10:30)

*World Tag Team Championships*
La Resistance (Rene Dupree & Rob Conway) defeat The Dudley Boyz (C) (8:28)

*Trish is the Guest Referee*
Christian defeats Chris Jericho after Trish turns heel (14:59)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero defeats Rey Mysterio (C) & Ultimo Dragon (10:50)

*Breaking up is hard to do/Filler match*
Nidia defeats Jamie Nobel (2:50)

*Bra and Panties match*
Torrie Wilson defeats Sable (1:45)

*WWE Tag Team Championship
APA will break up if they lose*
World Greatest Tag Team (C) defeat the APA. Bradshaw turns on Ron after the match. (9:17)

*United States Championship*
John Cena defeats a heel Kurt Angle (C) (15:28)

*New School vs Old School*
Evolution (Batista & Randy Orton) defeat Rock n Sock Connection (Rock & Mick Foley) (13:51)

*Womens Championship*
Victoria (C) defeats Stacy Keibler (5:54)

*Raw Civil War*
A Newly Acquired Chris Benoit (W/Steve Austin) defeats A Heel Goldberg (W/ Eric Bischoff) (14:05)

*World Heavyweight Championship
Hell in a cell*
Shawn Michaels defeats Triple H (C) (28:12)

*Deadman returns*
The Undertaker defeats Kane (7:16)

*WWE Championship
Smackdowns Future on the line*
Eddie Guerrero defeats Brock Lesnar (C) (24:39)


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2008 {V. 2.0}:*

*Singles match*
Jeff Hardy def. MVP.

*Triple Intergender Tag Team match for both WWE Intercontinental and WWE Women's Championships*
Glammarela {Beth Pheonix and Santino Marrela} def. Kofi Kingston {C} and Mickie James {C} & The Burchils {Paul Burchil and Katie Lie Burchil}.

*Singles match*
The Big Show def. The Great Khali.

*Singles match for the ECW Championship*
Mark Henry {C} def. Matt Hardy

*Singles match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the WWE Championship*
Triple H def. John Bradshaw Layfield.

Shawn Michaels and Chris Jericho segment {same as in the real PPV}.

*Triple Threat match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Cm Punk {C} def. Chris Jericho and Shawn Michaels.

*"First Time Ever" - Singles match for the WWE Championship*
Batista def. John Cena {C}.

*Hell In A Cell match*
The Undertaker def. Edge



*Survivor Series 2008 {V. 1.0}:*

*Casket match*
Vladimir Kozlov def. The Undertaker.

*Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Team Raw {Beth Pheonix & Kelly Kelly & Mickie James & Candice Michelle & Jillian Hall} def. Team Smackdown { Michelle McCool & Victoria & Maria & Maryse & Natalya}.

Sole Survivor: Beth Pheonix.

*Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Team Orton {Randy Orton & Cody Rhodes & William Regal & Mark Henry & Shelton Benjamin} def. Team Batista {Batista & Cm Punk & Matt Hardy & R Truth & Kofi Kingston}.

Sole Survivors: Randy Orton and Cody Rhodes.

*Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination match*
Team Cena {John Cena & Rey Mysterio & Cryme Time & The Big Show} def. Team JBL {John Bradshaw Layfield & Kane & MVP & The Miz & John Morrison}. 

Sole Survivor : John Cena

*Triple Threat match for the WWE Championship*
Jeff Hardy def. Triple H {C} and ?? {Edge} .

*Three Stages Of Hell match for the World Heavyweight Championship: 
Stage 1 - No Holds Barred match
Stage 2 - Steel Cage match
Stage 3 - "I Quit" match*

Shawn Michaels def. Chris Jericho {C}. {Shawn - 1 & Jericho - 2 & Shawn - 3}.


Note: I really had hard time thinking what should have main evented this PPV: The Hardy title win or the culmination of the HBK \ Jericho feud. So as you saw above this was my final decision - but if you really think that Hardy's win should have ME look at the card from that standpoint with it going last and the WHC title match going 2nd to last.


----------



## roipdh12

*Royal Rumble 2009 {V. 1.0}:*

*No Disqualification match for the ECW Championship*
Jack Swagger {C} def. Matt Hardy.

*Singles match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Melina def. Beth Pheonix {C}.

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton {C} def. Shawn Michaels.

*Tables Ladders and Chairs match for the WWE Championship*
Edge def. Jeff Hardy {C}. The same as in the real PPV with Matt Hardy.

*Thirty Man Royal Rumble match*
Final 4: Triple H & John Cena & Cm Punk & John Bradshaw Layfield.

Cm Punk won the thirty man royal rumble match by last eliminating John Cena.



*Wrestle Mania 25 {V. 2.0}: *

*Open Challenge match*
?? {Batista} def. Vladimir Kozlov.

*Fatal 4 Way Tag Team match to unfity both tag titles into the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship. The team that will be pinned or submitted in the match will be forced to split*
The Legacy {Cody Rhodes and Ted Dibiase} def. Carlito and Primo {C} & The Miz and John Morrison {C} & Cryme Time. Miz and Morrison were pinned in the match there for they are no longer a team. Miz attacked Morrison after the match.

*Money In The Bank Ladder match*
Kofi Kingston def. Jack Swagger & Finlay & Shelton Benjamin & MVP & Kane & The Big Show & Mark Henry & Christian & Santino Marrela.

*Singles match. If JBL loses he will quit the WWE.*
Ricky Steamboat def. John Bradshaw Layfield.

*Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio def. Chris Jericho {C}.

*Extreme Rules match*
Matt Hardy def. Jeff Hardy.

*Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship. The Legacy were banned from ringside for this match. If Orton gets Counted Out or DQ'd he will lose the title to Punk*
Cm Punk def. Randy Orton {C}.

*Triple Threat match for the WWE Championship*
Triple H {c} def. Edge and John Cena.

*Singles match*
The Undertaker def. Shawn Michaels


----------



## EpicHero22

*Singles match*
Shelton Benjamin defeats Matt Hardy V.1 (8:57)

*Street Fight*
Christian defeats Chris Jericho after Trish helped & The debut of Tomko (16:40)

*Womens Championship*
Lita defeats Victoria (C) (8:03)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam (C) defeats Batista (W/Ric Flair) (10:30)

*3:16 lives*
A Returning Edge & Steve Austin defeats Kane & Eric Bischoff (12:27)

*World Tag Team Championships*
La Resistance (Rob Conway & Sylvan) (C) defeats Hurricane & Rosey after some cheating (4:50)

*Hardcore match*
Randy Orton defeats Cactus Jack (20:33)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Benoit defeats Shawn Michaels (C) & Triple H (21:05)










*WWE Tag Team Championship (Vacated due to Shelton Benjamin's draft to raw)
Tournament finals*
RVD & Rey Mysterio defeat The Dudley Boyz (11:52)

*Divas match*
Torrie Wilson defeats Dawn Marie (4:03)

*Loser leaves town*
JBL defeats Ron Simmons (10:24)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero (C) defeats Shannon Moore (7:48)

*Singles match*
The Undertaker defeats Rene Dupree (10:12)

*US Championship*
John Cena (C) defeats Heel Booker T (15:34)

*WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero (C) defeats Big Show (13:38)










*World Tag Team Championships*
Edge & Shawn Michaels defeats La Resistance (C) (11:28)

*If Jericho wins, he gets Christian*
Chris Jericho defeats Tyson Tomko (W/Trish & Christian) (10:54)

*Intercontinental Championship *
Shelton Benjamin defeats Rob Van Dam (C) (16:36)

*Womens Championship*
Lita (C) defeats Gail Kim & Victoria (9:46)

*Eric Bischoff's 'Special' challenge*
Eugene defeats Mark Henry (4:50)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Benoit (C) defeats Triple H & Kane (21:04)










*United States Championship*
John Cena (C) defeats Booker T & Rene Dupree (12:36)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero (C) defeats Spike Dudley (9:58)

*Flag match*
Kenzo Suzuki defeats Billy Gunn (7:10)

*Divas match*
Sable defeats Torrie Wilson (5:06)

*Gauntlet match*
The Undertaker defeats Doug Basham, Danny Basham and then both of the Dudley Boyz (W/Kurt Angle) (18:50)

*Singles match*
Rob Van Dam defeats Charlie Hass (8:02)

*WWE Championship
Texas Bullrope Match*
JBL defeats Eddie Guerrero (C) (14:46)










*3 on 1 Handicap match*
Christian, Tomko & Trish Stratus defeat Chris Jericho (8:36)

*World Tag Team Championships*
Evolution (Batista & Ric Flair) defeat Shawn Michaels & Edge (C) (15:21)

*Extreme Rules*
Kane defeats Face Matt Hardy (W/Lita) (11:28)

*Womens Championship*
Stacy Keibler defeats Victoria (C) (Won the title on Raw after Kane distracted Lita) (6:04)

*Taking care of Bischoff's Business*
Randy Orton defeats Eugene (5:50)

*World Heavyweight Championship
30 Minute Iron man match*
Chris Benoit (C) vs Triple H ends in a 2-2 draw (30:00)










*Lita on the line
Ladder match*
Kane defeats Matt Hardy (14:05)

*US Championship
Match 5 in a best of 5 series*
John Cena (C) defeat Booker T (8:47)

*Womens Championship*
Trish Stratus defeats Stacy Keibler (6:00)

*Face vs Face*
Shawn Michaels defeats Edge (13:05)

*Trish & Tomko are banned*
Chris Jericho defeats Christian (15:26)

*The return of Angle, Revenge of the Phenom*
The Undertaker defeats Kurt Angle (16:40)

*WWE Championship
No Dq match*
JBL (C) defeats Eddie Guerrero (13:58)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Benoit (C) defeats Triple H & Randy Orton after Orton tapped (17:59)
-Randy was given a favor by Eric. Orton then went behind Triple H's back and got himself added to the originally scheduled Chris Benoit vs Triple H match.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Survivor Series 2014*

_*Ziggler beat Rollins with a Zig Zag, but The Authority attacked him. Triple H attacked referees, too, then pedigree’d Ziggler. He called out Scott Armstrong to reverse the decision while Rollins held Ziggler hostage by threatening to break his neck with a Curb Stomp onto his MITB briefcase. This was interrupted by Sting, making his official WWE debut. Triple H knocked out Armstrong and had a staredown with Sting. Sting then dropped Triple H with a Scorpion Death Drop while Rollins fled with Stephanie McMahon, unhappy with the result as Ziggler and Sting celebrated. The next night on RAW, Sting was revealed as the anonymous team captain for Team Vigilante who handpicked the team members with permission from Mr. McMahon*_

*5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match; If Team Authority lost, they would be removed from power on RAW*
Team Authority (Triple H, Seth Rollins, Kane, Big Show & Mark Henry) (with Stephanie McMahon, Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury) vs. *Team Vigilante (John Cena, Dean Ambrose, Ryback, Cesaro & Dolph Ziggler**)*

R-Truth (with Kofi Kingston) vs. *Xavier Woods (with Big E)*

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Stardust & Goldust(c) vs. *Luke Harper & Erick Rowan (with Bray Wyatt)* vs. The Usos

*United States Championship*
*Rusev (with Lana)(c)* vs. Sheamus

*5-on-5 Divas Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match*
*Team Paige (WWE Divas Champion Paige*, Alicia Fox, Cameron, Layla & Summer Rae) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Team Bella (Brie Bella, Nikki Bella, AJ, Naomi & Natalya)

*Triple Threat Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs. Bo Dallas vs. Tyson Kidd

*Pre-Show Match*
*The Miz & Damien Mizdow* vs. Slater Gator 


** = Sole Survivor

** = Last minute replacement for Jack Swagger after he and Zeb Colter were attacked backstage moments before the match (attackers were later revealed to be Big Show & Mark Henry)*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TNA Genesis 2010*

_*During the contest Ric Flair made his way to ringside to watch the match. Styles first wrestled Angle to a draw at the end of the thirty-minute period, after which Hulk Hogan ordered a five-minute extra time, which also ended in a draw. Styles managed to retain his title in a sudden death overtime period*_

*30-Minute Iron Man Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*AJ Styles(c)* vs. Kurt Angle

_*After the match, Daniels attacked Anderson, claiming Anderson was someone who did not belong in "his company"*_

Daniels vs. *Mr. Anderson*

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*Beer Money(c)* vs. British Invasion (Magnus & Doug Williams) (with Rob Terry) 

*Bobby Lashley* vs. Samoa Joe

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Abyss & Team 3D vs. *Nigel McGuinness, Matt Morgan & The Pope*

*3-Way Match for the TNA Knockout Championship*
*Awesome Kong(c)* vs. ODB vs. Tara

_*Kazarian began showing signs of a heel turn by scoring the roll-up victory, while grabbing a hold of Hernandez's tights*_

*Open Challenge for the TNA Television Championship*
Hernandez(c) vs. *Kazarian*

_*Jeff Hardy distracted Homicide to cost him his match*_

*X-Division Championship*
*Amazing Red(c)* vs. Homicide












*TNA Against All Odds 2010*

*_*Daniels came down to ringside and hit Angle with brass knuckles*_

*Finals of the 8 Card Stud Tournament to determine the #1 Contender to the TNA World Heavyweight Championship at Lockdown*
Kurt Angle vs. *Nigel McGuinness*

_*After the match, Lashley grabbed a microphone and he said "I quit!"*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*AJ Styles(c)* vs. Bobby Lashley

*Semi-Finals of the 8 Card Stud Tournament*
*Kurt Angle* vs. TNA Television Champion Kazarian (with Ric Flair)

*Semi-Finals of the 8 Card Stud Tournament*
Abyss vs. *Nigel McGuinness* 

*4-Way Tag Team Match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*Beer Money(c)* vs. British Invasion (with Rob Terry) vs. Team 3D vs. Motor City Machine Guns 

*First round of the 8 Card Stud Tournament*
*Abyss* vs. Mr. Anderson 

*First round of the 8 Card Stud Tournament*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Daniels

*First round of the 8 Card Stud Tournament*
*TNA Television Champion Kazarian (with Ric Flair)* vs. The Pope

*First round of the 8 Card Stud Tournament*
Samoa Joe vs. *Nigel McGuinness*


----------



## JeriTest23

SURVIVOR SERIES 2014:

Kickoff Matches:
Fandango defeat Adam Rose
Jack Swagger defeat Tyson Kidd

Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Match
Team Paige (Paige,Summer Rae,Layla,Cameron and Nikki Bella)
vs 
*Team Fox (Alicia Fox,Emma,Rosa Mendes,Naomi and Brie Bella)*
orden de eliminación: Mendes,Cameron,Bellas countout,Layla,Rae and Paige
SOLE SURVIVORS: FOX,EMMA AND NAOMI.

Fatal 4-Way Tag Team Titles Elimination Match
The Usos vs Los Matadores vs Brotherdust(c) vs *Miz and Mizdow*

Divas Title Match
AJ Lee(c) vs *Natalya*

US Title Match
*Rusev(c)* vs Cesaro

Singles Match
*Bray Wyatt *vs Dean Ambrose

Trational Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match
Team Authority (Seth Rollins,Luke Harper,Mark Henry,Rusev,Cesaro,Kane and Bad News Barrett)
vs
*Team Cena (John Cena,Big Show,Dolph Ziggler,Jack Swagger,Erick Rowan,Ryback and Dean Ambrose)*
_orden de eliminación: Henry,Swagger,Ryback,Cesaro,Barrett(DQ),Rusev(countout),Rowan,Cena,Show,Kane,Ambrose,Harper and Rollins
SOLE SURVIVOR: DOLPH ZIGGLER._


----------



## JeriTest23

SURVIVOR SERIES 2008

-Team JBL defeat Punk in a Survivor Series Elimination Match (16:55)
orden de eliminación: JTG,Shad,Morrison,Truth,Kingston,Benjamin,Henry,Hardy and Punk
SOLE SURVIVOR: JBL
-Team Sd defeat Team Raw in a Divas Survivor Series Match (11:22)
-Undertaker defeat Big Show in a Casket Match (12:43)
-Edge defeat Triple H,Kozlov and Jeff Hardy (19:17)
-Team Jericho defeat Team Michaels (28:51)
orden de eliminación: Kane,Mysterio,MVP,Rhodes,Finlay,Regal,Batista,Jericho and Michaels
SOLE SURVIVOR: RANDY ORTON.

ROYAL RUMBLE 2009

-Jack Swagger retain the ECW Title against Matt Hardy (7:54)
-Melina defeat Mickie James (5:59)
-Edge defeat Jeff Hardy to win the WWE Title (15:45)
-John Cena defeat Chris Jericho and Shawn Michaels to win the WHC (20:15)
-Chris Jericho won the 30 Man RR Match (66:33)


----------



## mezomi

*Wrestlemania 29*

*WWE Championship*
The Rock vs _John Cena_ vs CM Punk

*The Beast vs The Streak*
_Brock Lesnar_ vs The Undertaker

*World Heavyweight Championship*
_Dolph Ziggler_ vs Chris Jericho

*Four Corners Tag Team Championship Match*
Team Hell No vs Rhodes Scholars vs _Rollins and Reigns_ vs The Celtic Vipers

*The Big Guy vs The Big Show*
The Big Show vs _Ryback_

*United States Championship*
Alberto Del Rio vs _Jack Swagger_

*Intercontinental Championship *
_Dean Ambrose_ vs The Miz​


----------



## EpicHero22

*Intercontinental Championship *
Shelton Benjamin (C) defeats Batista (9:51)

*Summerslam rematch*
Edge defeats Shawn Michaels after turning heel (14:41)

*Last Man Standing match*
Chris Jericho defeats Christian (16:03)

*Womens Championship*
Trish Stratus (C) defeats Stacy Keibler (5:45)

*World Tag Team Championship*
La Resistance over Evolution (C) & Tajiri & Rhyno (6:30)

*Grudge match*
A now face Randy Orton defeats Triple H (18:51)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Kane (W/Lita) defeats Chris Benoit (C) (11:35)










*Cruiserweight Champion
Elimination rules*
Paul London defeats Chavo Guerrero (C), Billy Kidman & Spike Dudley (13:10)
Order of elimination: Spike by Billy, Chavo by Billy and Billy by Paul London

*United States Championship*
John Cena (C) defeats Big Show (9:55)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Kenzo Suzuki & Rene Dupree defeat RVD & Rey Mysterio (C) (8:57)

*Divas match*
Miss Jackie defeats Dawn Marie (3:10)

*Tag team Match*
Dudley Boyz defeat Charlie Hass & Rico (9:47)

*Street Fight*
Eddie Guerrero defeats Kurt Angle (25:28)

*WWE Championship*
JBL (C) defeats Undertaker (12:46)










*Cruiserweight Championship*
Paul London (C) defeats Billy Kidman (12:04)

*Intercontinental Championship *
Christian (W/Trish Stratus & Tomko) defeats Shelton Benjamin (C) (10:17)

*4 on 4 elimination match*
Team Eddie (Eddie Guerrero, Rob Van Dam, Rey Mysterio & Booker T) defeat Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Big Show, Luther Reigns & Mark Jindrak)(13:38)
Order of elimination:
Luther by Rey (00:24)
Rey by Angle (7:50)
Mark by RVD (9:53)
Booker by Big Show (11:16)
Big Show by Count out (12:06)
Kurt Angle by RVD 
Sole Survivors: Eddie Guerrero & RVD

*US Championship*
John Cena (C) defeats Carlito (9:56)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Kane (W/Lita) (C) defeats Chris Jericho (10:30)

*WWE Championship
Last Rides match*
JBL (C) defeats The Undertaker (15:42)

*Team Orton vs Team Triple H*
Team Triple H (Triple H, Batista, Ric Flair, Edge & Snitsky) defeat Team Orton (Randy Orton, Chris Benoit, Shawn Michaels, Tajiri & Rhyno) (17:50)

Order of elimination:
Rhyno by Triple H (3:47)
Tajiri by Batista (5:12)
Edge by Shawn Michaels (10:30)
Shawn by Triple H after Edge interferes (10:41)
Snitsky by Randy Orton (12:46)
Benoit by Batista (14:02)
Flair by Orton (16:10)
Triple H by Randy Orton (16:17)
Randy Orton by Batista 
Sole Survivor: Batista


----------



## Frost99

Kick Off:
*Fandango*vs. Justin Gabriel 
*Paige/Cameron/Rae & Layla vs. Fox/Emma/Naomi & Natalya *



*WWE SURVIVOR SERIES 2014*

*WWE Intercontinental Championship Match*
_*Cesaro*_ vs. Dolph Ziggler (c)


*
NXT Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match*
Team Neville (Neville, Breeze, Kidd & the Ascension)
vs.
*Team Zayn(Zayn,Cassidy,Amore & Lucha Dragons)*


*WWE Tag Team Championships: 3 Way Dance* 
*Mizdow* vs. the Dust Bro's (c) vs. the USO's


*Big Show vs Mark Henry *


*Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt *"NO CONTEST"


*WWE Divas Championship*
*Nikki Bella* w Brie vs. AJ Lee (c)


*Traditional SSeries Elimination Tag Team Match*
Team Authority (HHH,Rollins,Rusev,Kane & Harper)w Stephanie McMahon Hemsley 
vs.
*Team NO Authority (Cena,Ziggler,Swagger, Ryder & Ryback) w Daniel Bryan *

*Order of Elimination:*
-_Ryder_ via HHH pinfall @4:00

-_Kane_ via Cena submission @6:25

-_Rusev_ via Ryback by "Countout" after Swagger, Ziggler, Cena & Ryback use their finishers on the outside @14:21

-_Swagger_ via Rollins by pinfall after Cesaro distracts the ref sliding his title in the ring Rollins hits the "Curb Stomp" on Swagger @ 16:20

-_Cena_ via Rollins after a miscommunication between he & Ryback get in one another's face with Ziggler trying to play referee only to have both Ryback & Cena knocking him over allowing Harper to dive through the ropes hitting Dolph before Ryback is SPINEBUSTER by HHH allowing Steph to land a low blow on Cena setting HHH to Pedigree to Cena allowing Rollins for the cover @ 22:45

-_Ryback_ via countout as Cena FURIOUS AA's Rollins before SLAPPING Ryback telling him to "FINISH THIS", only for Ryback & Cena to start trading blows on the outside resulting in Ryback getting counted out @ 22:55 

-_Harper_ via Ziggler after Bryan help Dolph back into the ring, the former IC Champion takes advantage of Harper missing a big boot and landing a school boy roll up @ 25:00 

-_Rollins_ via Ziggler after a handi-cap beating with HHH & Rollins, Ziggler dead on his feet is aided via Bryan who begins a MASSIVE yes chant which has HHH & Stephanie both distracted as HHH gets in Bryan's face allowing for Ziggler to avoid the high knee with a SUPERKICK outta nowhere & HHH is to late to make the save for the pinfall @ 28:35

-Now it's down to HHH & Ziggler who battle back & forth and just as Ziggler looks for anther SUPERKICK Hunter pulls the referee in front of him as Rollins comes back down into the ring as a 2-1 assult begins again until Bryan slides into he ring with a Sledge hammer and nails Rollins only to be low blowed via Steph and hit in the gut via HH with the hammer.

The Authority is in total control of the situation until the light BLACKOUT and a single spot light follows from the audience as STING walks down baseball bat in hand. The staredown is tremendous as Sting hops the rial & stand nose to nose with HHH. Hunter shouts "GET THE HELL OUT" and backs away looking down at Ziggler until Sting turns Hunter around & shakes his head NO, HHH looks for the hammer shot Sting duck HITS Hunter with the bat, Sting then points the bat towards Steph who leaves the ring. Sting picks up Hunter and Scorpion Death Drops him back to the canvas and pulls Dolph over as the official comes to....1....2...3!!!!!

*WINNER & SOLE SURVIVOR DOLPH ZIGGLER @ 33:21*

Have Cena/Bryan & Ziggler celebrate on the stage as Stephanie cries over her fallen husband as the baseball bat lies next to HHH & fade.


----------



## RMSTGO

WWF/AJPW Wrestling Summit
Date: 13.04.1990
Promotion: All Japan Pro Wrestling, World Wrestling Federation (Some talent on loan from NJPW)
Arena:	Tokyo Dome, Tokyo, Japan
Attendance: ca. 44.000

The Rockers (Marty Jannetty & Shawn Michaels) defeat The Can-Am Connection (Dan Kroffat & Doug Furnas) (11:56)

Jushin Thunder Liger defeats Joe Malenko (11:37)
Liger pins Malenko after running powerbomb

Demolition (Ax & Smash) defeats Kenta Kobashi & Masanobu Fuchi (8:28)
Smash pins Kobashi after a Demolition Decapitation

The Great Kabuki defeats Rick Martel via DQ (7:18)
Martel is DQ-ed for spraying Arrogance in Kabuki's face, but gets a receipt in the form of Asian Mist

Jake Roberts defeats Virgil (with Ted DiBiase) (6:28)
Roberts pins Virgil after a DDT
Roberts goes for a DDT on DiBiase but Virgil pulls him away and they flee with the Million Dollar Belt

IWGP Tag Team Title Match
Masa Saito & Shinya Hashimoto (c) defeat Masahiro Chono & Riki Choshu (13:00)

Randy Savage defeats Genichiro Tenryu (11:29)
Savage pins Tenryu after a Top Rope Elbow Drop

Bret Hart vs. Tiger Mask - Iron Man Match (30:00) - DRAW
Tiger Mask pins Hart after Tiger Driver 91' - 16:23
Hart makes Tiger Mask submit via Sharpshooter - 24:17
Hart pins Tiger Mask after a Piledriver - 26:54
Tiger Mask pins Hart after a Tiger Suplex 85' - 28:42
Bret has Tiger Mask in a Sharpshooter as the clock hits 0:00, match ends in a draw

Andre the Giant def. King Haku (with Bobby Heenan) (8:12) via countout
Haku walks out to the count of 10 but is chased back in by Giant Baba
Andre delivers a sitdown splash to Haku and gets his revenge on Heenan

WWF World Heavyweight Title Match
The Ultimate Warrior (c) defeats Roddy Piper (7:12)
Warrior pins Piper via Press Slam/Splash, brawl to the back

Stan Hansen defeats Dusty Rhodes (14:41)
Hansen pins Rhodes after a Lariat

Giant Baba & Hulk Hogan defeat Ted DiBiase & Earthquake (9:14)
DiBiase hires Earthquake to destroy Hogan/Baba
Baba pins DiBiase after a Running Neckbreaker while Hogan and Earthquake brawl outside
Earthquake/DiBiase attempts to beatdown Baba and Hogan but Jake Roberts sneaks in and hits DiBiase with a DDT
Hogan/Baba/Roberts runs off heels, celebrate in ring


----------



## EpicHero22

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
Rey Mysterio & Eddie Guerrero defeat Kenzo Suzuki & Rene Dupree (C) (10:12)

*Grudge match*
A Face Big Show defeats Kurt Angle (13:04)

*Tag Match*
The Undertaker & Booker T defeat Basham Brothers (9:54)

*US Championship
Street Fight*
John Cena (C) defeats Carlito (14:35)

*Guest Ref: Charlie Hass*
Miss Jackie defeats Dawn Marie (2:03)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Paul London (C) defeats Funaki (8:51)

*WWE Championship*
JBL (C) defeats Rob Van Dam (13:33)










*World Tag Team Championships*
Eugene & William Regal defeat La Resistance (C) (7:46)

*Womens Championship*
Trish Stratus (C) (W/Tomko & Christian) defeat Lita (8:03)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Christian (C) (W/Trish & Tomko) defeats Shelton Benjamin (12:31)

*No Holds Barred*
Edge defeats Shawn Michaels (16:13)

*Singles match*
Muhammad Hassan defeats Jerry Lawler (2:00)

*World Heavyweight Championship
Elimination Chamber*
Randy Orton defeats Kane (C), Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit, Triple H & Batista (24:50)

Order of elimination:
Jericho by Kane
Benoit by Batista
Kane by Batista 
Triple H by Randy
Batista by Randy










*Intercontinental Championship*
Shelton Benjamin defeats Christian (C) (W/Tomko & Trish) (13:57)

*#1 contenders match*
Undertaker defeats Kurt Angle (15:40)

*WWE Championship
Steel Cage match*
JBL (C) defeats Big Show (9:42)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H defeats Randy Orton (C) (13:01)

*2005 Royal Rumble *
John Cena wins the 2005 Royal Rumble (57:20)
Final 8: #4 Edge, #5 Shawn Michaels, #13 Kurt Angle, #19 John Cena, # 20 Batista, #24 Christian, #27 Rey Mysterio & #30 Kane
Order of elimination:
Shawn Michaels by Kane
Edge by Kane
Kane by John Cena
Rey by Batista
Kurt Angle by Batista
Christian by John Cena
Batista by John Cena

Iron Man: Edge
Most eliminations: John Cena (6)


----------



## JeriTest23

WM25:

Carlito and Primo defeat Morrison and Miz to unifying the tag titles (9:21)
CM Punk defeat Kane,Christian,MVP,Benjamin,Kingston,Matt Hardy and Jeff Hardy to win the MITB (14:16)
-Vladimir Kozlov defeat Jack Swagger and Finlay to win the ECW Title (10:05)
-Mark Henry won a 25 Man Battle Royal (14:44)
-Rey Mysterio defeat Mike Knox to retain the IC Title (6:15)
-Tommy Dreamer defeat William Regal in a Hardcore Match (8:33)
-Trish Stratus defeat 7 divas for winning the best diva in WM award (6:59)
-Chris Jericho defeat John Cena,JBL and Edge to win the WHC (20:53)
-Undertaker defeat Shawn Michaels (28:02)
-Randy Orton defeat Triple H to win the WWE Title (19:27)


SURVIVOR SERIES 2009

-Team Miz (Miz,Sheamus,McIntire,Ziggler and Swagger) defeat Team Morrison (Morrison,Finlay,Mysterio,Bourne and MVP) (17:50)
orden de eliminación: MVP,Swagger,Bourne,Ziggler,Mysterio,Finlay and Morrison
SOLE SURVIVOR: MCINTIRE,SHEAMUS AND MIZ.
-Batista defeat Kane (5:00)
-Team Phoenix defeat Team Natalya (12:22)
-John Cena defeat Christian to retain the WWE Title (14:10)
-Undertaker defeat CM Punk to retain the WH title (15:46)
-Team Kingston(Kingston,Matt Hardy,Benjamin and DX) defeat Team Orton(Orton,Jericho,Show and Legacy)
orden de eliminación: Benjamin,DiBiase,Show,Hardy,Rhodes,Michaels,Triple H,Jericho and Orton
SOLE SURVIVOR: KOFI KINGSTON. (20:40)


ROYAL RUMBLE 2010

-Kofi Kingston defeat Randy Orton by countout (9:25)
-William Regal defeat Christian and won the ECW Title (11:14)
-Undertaker defeat Rey Mysterio and retain the WH Title (16:21)
-Sheamus defeat John Cena to retain the WWE Title (18:38)
-Edge won the 30 Man RR Match (57:59)
Final 8: Edge,Jericho,Cena,Michaels,Kane,Christian,Kingston and Batista
Kane eliminated by Batista,Batista eliminated by Cena and Michaels,Cena eliminated by Christian,Christian eliminated by Kingston,Kingston by Edge,Michaels by Jericho and Jericho by Edge.


----------



## CMPunkFan18

*WWE Wrestlemania 27*

*WWE Championship 4 Corners Elimination Match Special Guest Referee: The Rock*
The Miz(c) vs John Morrison vs CM Punk vs Randy Orton
*Winner:* John Morrison (23:06)

*No Holds Barred Match Special Guest Referee: Steve Austin*
The Undertaker vs John Cena
*Winner:* The Undertaker (25:15)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs Christian
*Winner:* Edge (16:21)

*Singles Match*
Alberto Del Rio vs Triple H
*Winner:* Alberto Del Rio (15:08)

*8 Man Tag Team Match*
Wade Barrett, Sheamus, Drew McIntyre & William Regal
vs
Big Show, Kane, Kevin Nash & Booker T
*Winners:* Wade Barrett, Sheamus, Drew McIntyre & William Regal (10:55)

*Singles Match*
Cody Rhodes vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner:* Cody Rhodes (11:09)

*WWE Divas Championship*
Michelle McCool(c) w/Layla vs Trish Stratus w/Snooki
*Winner:* Michelle McCool (6:26)

*Tag Team Match*
Jerry Lawler & Kofi Kingston vs Michael Cole & Jack Swagger
*Winners:* Jerry Lawler & Kofi Kingston (5:19)

*WWE United States Championship*
Daniel Bryan(c) vs Dolph Ziggler
*Winner:* Dolph Ziggler (11:16)


*Wrestlemania Pre-Show 24 Man Over The Top Rope Battle Royal*
The Great Khali vs Santino Marella vs Brodus Clay vs Ezekiel Jackson vs Heath Slater vs Justin Gabriel vs Chris Masters vs Evan Bourne vs Tyson Kidd vs David Hart Smith vs Johnny Curtis vs Jimmy Uso vs Jey Uso vs Mark Henry vs R-Truth vs Ted DiBiase vs Trent Barretta vs Tyler Reks vs Curt Hawkins vs Primo vs Chavo Guerrero vs Yoshi Tatsu vs Zack Ryder vs Alex Riley
*Final 4:* Mark Henry, Alex Riley, Justin Gabriel & Evan Bourne
*Winner:* Mark Henry (11:56)

*Notes:*
- Wouldve made Lawler/Cole a Tag, and considerably less time, still keeping them their though just so Lawler can have a WM match. Plus less time on RAW during the Road to WM.
- Wouldnt of had the opening promo with The Rock and used that time for the matches. Id have Rock & Austin as the referees for the main events.
- Instead of The Corre we get that faction alot wanted with Barrett, Sheamus, Drew & Regal, up against WCW guys + Kane with it being in Atlanta.
- I feel Cena/Undertaker needed to happen and this event wouldve been a great place, HHH/Taker doesnt need to happen 2 years in a row, so this match and HHH/Taker at 28 wouldve been fine.
- The 4 Way main event isnt the best but I feel it wouldve been the best option and I feel Morrison shouldve been given the belt atleast for a month or two and wouldve been a great moment. Plus Punk gets a WM main event. 
- Edge/Christian for the title but both still as faces, wouldve been a great sendoff for Edge. 
- I feel this wouldve been considerably better than the original, mainly if the matches deliver which these shoulve and the buildup to these were good which I feel they couldve.


----------



## JeriTest23

WRESTLEMANIA 26

Dark Match: MVP defeat Zack Ryder to qualify in MITB match (6:05)
-Truth and Finlay defeat Knox and Regal to retain the tag titles (5:13)
-John Morrison defeat The Miz (11:46)
-Drew McIntire defeat Hardy,Swagger,Bourne,MVP,Benjamin,Christian,Kane,Kingston and Ziggler (15:09)
-Randy Orton defeat Cody Rhodes (8:50)
-Michelle McCool defeat Kelly Kelly and Natalya to retain the Divas Title (4:12)
-Ted DiBiase won a 26 Man Battle Royal (12:21)
-CM Punk defeat Rey Mysterio (7:55)
-Bret Hart defeat Vince MacMahon (5:25)
-John Cena defeat Batista (11:58)
-Sheamus defeat Triple H to retain the WWE Title (14:35)
-Chris Jericho defeat Edge to reatin the WHC (20:36)
-Undertaker defeat Shawn Michaels (30:24)


SURVIVOR SERIES 2010:

-Team Mysterio (Mysterio,Show,MVP,Kingston and Masters) defeat Team Del Rio (Del Rio,Reks,Swagger,McIntire and Rhodes) (17:05)
orden de eliminación: Masters,Show,Reks,MVP,Del Rio,Swagger,Kingston,Rhodes and McIntire
SOLE SOLE SURVIVOR: REY MYSTERIO
-Dolph Ziggler defeat Kaval to retain the IC Title (9:23)
-Natalya defeat Layla and McCool to win the Divas Title (5:52)
-John Morrison defeat Sheamus (12:44)
-Nexus(and Cena) defeat Team Raw (Morrison,Truth,Hart Dinasty and Daniel Bryan)
orden de eliminación: DH.Smith,Truth,Otunga,Kidd,Slater,McGuillicuty,Bryan,Cena(DQ) and Morrison
SOLE SURVIVOR: JUSTIN GABRIEL. (18:58)
-Kane defeat Edge by countout and retain the WH title (14:01)
-Wade Barrett defeat Randy Orton to retain the WWE Title (20:22)


----------



## Changes

*Wrestlemania 29*
WWE Championship and World Heavyweight Championship Unification - _John Cena (c: WHC)_ vs. CM Punk (c: WWEC)
Last Man Standing Match - _Triple H_ vs. Brock Lesnar 
Six-Man Tag Team Match: _The Undertaker, Kane, and Daniel Bryan_ vs. The Shield

*Extreme Rules (2013)*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship / Extreme Rules Match - _John Cena (c)_ vs. Ryback 
WWE Tag Team Championship / Ladder Match - Kane and Daniel Bryan (c) vs. _Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins_
WWE United States Championship / Submission Match - _Alberto del Rio (c)_ vs. Jack Swagger

*Payback (2013)*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - _John Cena (c)_ vs. Ryback vs. Randy Orton 
_Daniel Bryan_ vs. Kane
WWE Intercontinental Championship - Chris Jericho (c) vs. _Curtis Axel_


----------



## Changes

*Money in the Bank (2013)*
Money in the Bank Ladder Match - _Randy Orton_ vs. Sheamus vs. Kane vs. Roman Reigns vs. Cody Rhodes vs. Damien Sandow vs. Jack Swagger vs. Rob Van Dam
WWE World Heavyweight Championship / MITB Cash-in - _John Cena (c)_ vs. Dolph Ziggler
WWE World Heavyweight Championship / Best 2-out-of-3 Falls - _John Cena (c)_ vs. Ryback
#1 Contender's Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship - _Daniel Bryan_ vs. Antonio Cesaro

*Summerslam (2013)*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship / MITB Cash-in - Daniel Bryan (c) vs. _Randy Orton_
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - John Cena (c) vs. _Daniel Bryan_
3-on-1 Handicap Elimination Tag Team Match - _Brock Lesnar_ vs. The Big Show, Mark Henry, and Kane
Retirement Match - Rey Mysterio vs. _Bray Wyatt_

*Night of Champions (2013)*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - _Randy Orton (c)_ vs. Daniel Bryan
WWE Intercontinental Championship - _Curtis Axel (c)_ vs. Rob Van Dam 
WWE Divas Championship - _AJ Lee (c)_ vs. Natalya


----------



## Changes

*Hell in a Cell (2013)*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship / Hell in a Cell Match - _Randy Orton (c)_ vs Daniel Bryan
WWE Tag Team Championship - Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins (c) vs. _Cody Rhodes and Goldust_
The Big Show and Mark Henry vs. _Luke Harper and Erick Rowan_

*Survivor Series (2013)*
Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match - _The Revolution (Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, The Big Show, and Christian)_ vs. Team Authority (Randy Orton, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Antonio Cesaro, and Kofi Kingston)
WWE Tag Team Championship and WWE United States Championship / Six-Man Tag Team Match - _Cody Rhodes and Goldust (c) and Big E Langston_ vs. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns (c))
_Bray Wyatt_ vs. Kane

*TLC: Tables, Ladders, and Chairs (2013)*
#1 Contender's Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship / Ladder Match - Daniel Bryan vs. _CM Punk_ 
WWE Tag Team Championship / TLC Match - _Cody Rhodes and Goldust (c)_ vs. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins vs. The Usos vs. Rybaxel
Flaming Tables Match - _Bray Wyatt_ vs. Kane


----------



## Changes

*Royal Rumble (2014)*
30-Man Royal Rumble Match - Final Six: _Batista_ vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Roman Reigns vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Seth Rollins vs. The Big Show 
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - _Randy Orton (c)_ vs. CM Punk

*No Way Out (2014)*
_Daniel Bryan_ vs. Triple H
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - _Randy Orton (c)_ vs. CM Punk
Antonio Cesaro vs. _The Big Show_

*Wrestlemania XXX*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - Randy Orton (c) vs. Batista vs. _Daniel Bryan_
_The Undertaker_ vs. John Cena
_Brock Lesnar_ vs. CM Punk
Six-Man Tag Team Match - The Shield vs. _The Wyatt Family_
Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royale - Final Four: _Antonio Cesaro_ vs. The Big Show vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Tyson Kidd


----------



## Changes

*Extreme Rules (2014)*
Extreme Rules Match - Brock Lesnar vs. _CM Punk_
WWE World Heavyweight Championship / Steel Cage Match - _Daniel Bryan (c)_ vs. Batista
Falls Count Anywhere Match - The Shield vs. _The Wyatt Family_

*Payback (2014)*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - _Daniel Bryan (c)_ vs. Randy Orton
John Cena vs. _Bray Wyatt_ via DQ
CM Punk vs. _Antonio Cesaro_

*Money in the Bank (2014)*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - Daniel Bryan (c) vs. _Triple H_
Money in the Bank Ladder Match - CM Punk vs. _Seth Rollins_ vs. Roman Reigns vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Christian vs. Sheamus vs. The Miz vs. Bad News Barrett
_John Cena_ vs. Bray Wyatt


----------



## Changes

*Battleground (2014)*
Last Man Standing Match - _John Cena_ vs. Bray Wyatt
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - _Triple H (c)_ vs. Chris Jericho
_CM Punk_ vs. Seth Rollins

*Summerslam (2014)*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - _Triple H (c)_ vs. John Cena
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose vs. _Roman Reigns_
WWE Divas Championship / No Disqualification Match - AJ Lee (c) vs. _Stephanie McMahon_

*Night of Champions (2014)*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - _Triple H (c)_ vs. John Cena vs. Randy Orton vs. Dolph Ziggler
WWE United States Championship - Sheamus (c) vs. _Rusev_
Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose - No Contest


----------



## CD Player

*WrestleMania 8 *

Hulk Hogan (WWF Champion) vs. Ric Flair ("Real World's Champion")- 
Belt for Belt 

Randy Savage vs. Jake Roberts*

Sid vs. Undertaker* 

*(Tuesday In Texas and SNME matches of Savage vs. Roberts didn't happen. Sid's Team vs. Jake's team at Survivor Series did, as originally advertised. Savage and Sid form an alliance against Jake and Undertaker. Sid stays face, Taker stays heel) 

Roddy Piper (IC Champ) vs. Bret Hart 
"Friendship Thrown Out The Window" 

Shawn Michaels vs. Ricky Steamboat

Tito Santana vs. Rick Martel 
(Former tag partners collide)

Money Inc. (Tag Champs) vs. Legion of Doom 

Sgt. Slaughter, Virgil, Jim Duggan and Owen Hart vs. Repo Man, Mountie, and Nasty Boys


----------



## Changes

*Hell in a Cell (2014)*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship / Hell in a Cell Match - Triple H (c) vs. _John Cena_
Hell in a Cell Match - _Kane_ vs. Bray Wyatt
WWE Tag Team Championship - The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper and Erick Rowan) (c) vs. _The Whole Damn Show (Rob Van Dam and the Big Show)_

*Survivor Series (2014)*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - John Cena (c) vs. _Brock Lesnar_
Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match - _Team America (Hulk Hogan, Jack Swagger, Ryback, Mark Henry, and Daniel Bryan)_ vs. The Foreigners (Rusev, Antonio Cesaro, Sheamus, Bad News Barrett, and The Great Khali) 
Seth Rollins vs. _Dolph Ziggler_

*Elimination Chamber (2014)*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship / Elimination Chamber Match - _Brock Lesnar (c)_ vs. John Cena vs. Antonio Cesaro vs. Ryback vs. Kane vs. Rob Van Dam
Money-in-the-Bank Briefcase / Ladder Match - _Seth Rollins_ vs. Dolph Ziggler 
_Daniel Bryan_ vs. Sheamus


----------



## JeriTest23

ROYAL RUMBLE 2011

Nexus defeat Hart Dinasty to retain the Tag Titles (8:53)
Alicia Fox defeat Layla (3:31)
John Morrison vs The Miz ended in a draw (14:25)
Edge defeat Alberto Del Rio to retain the title (15:26)
CM Punk won the 40 Man RR Match (70:19)
-Final 8: Punk,Cena,Orton,Morrison,Sheamus,Barrett,Del Rio and Kane
Cena eliminate Kane,Morrison eliminate Sheamus,Barrett eliminates Cena and Morrison,Orton eliminates Barrett,Punk eliminates Orton and Punk eliminates Del Rio.


WM27:

-Drew McIntire won a 20 Man Battle Royal to win the IC Title (11:50)
_elimination order: Kozlov,Truth,Henry,Smith,Marella,Usos,Clay,Show,Khali,Goldust,Otunga,Ryder,Zeke,Kidd,Kane,Bourne,
Kingston(c) and Ziggler._
-Slater and Gabriel defeat McGuillicuty and Tarver to retain the tag titles (7:01)
-Jack Swagger defeat Jerry Lawler (5:12)
-Sheamus defeat Daniel Bryan to retain the title (9:49)
-Edge defeat Christian and Alberto Del Rio to retain the WH title (12:56)
-Natalya defeat Michelle McCool to win the divas title (6:10)
-Wade Barrett defeat John Cena (16:52)
-Undertaker defeat Triple H (22:23)
-The Miz defeat Morrison and CM Punk to retain the WWE Title (21:11)


----------



## Changes

*Royal Rumble (2015)*
30-Man Royal Rumble Match: Final Six - _Daniel Bryan_ vs. _Roman Reigns_ vs. Randy Orton vs. Luke Harper vs. Kane vs. Sami Zayn 
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - _Brock Lesnar (c)_ vs. John Cena 
_Nikki Bella_ vs. Brie Bella

*No Way Out (2015)*
WWE World Heavyweight Championship / MITB Cash-in - Brock Lesnar (c) vs. _Seth Rollins_
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - _Brock Lesnar (c)_ vs. Randy Orton
#1 Contender's Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship - _Daniel Bryan_ vs. Roman Reigns
WWE Intercontinental Championship - Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. _Bad News Barrett_

*Wrestlemania 31*
_The Rock_ vs. Brock Lesnar
WWE World Heavyweight Championship - Seth Rollins (c) vs. _Daniel Bryan_
WWE Divas Championship - _Paige (c)_ vs. Tamina Snuka
John Cena vs. _Roman Reigns_
WWE United States Championship - Rusev (c) vs. _Dean Ambrose_
20-Man Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royale: Final Four - _Dolph Ziggler_ vs. Bo Dallas vs. Bad News Barrett vs. Erick Rowan
WWE Tag Team Championship - The Usos (c) vs. _Randy Orton and Batista_
Dark Match / Street Fight - _Kane_ vs. Luke Harper


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TNA Sacrifice 2010*

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*AJ Styles(c)* vs. Abyss

_*Homicide spewed a volatile liquid against a flame from his lighter, forming a fireball that singed most of Hardy's face, to get the win*_

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Jeff Hardy vs. *Homicide*

*3-Way Match to determine the #1 Contender to the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Nigel McGuinness vs. *Rob Van Dam* vs. Mr. Anderson

_*Lethal won by disqualification when Flair attacked him*_

*TNA Television Championship*
Kazarian(c) (with Ric Flair) vs. *Jay Lethal*

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
Beer Money(c) vs. *Motor City Machine Guns*

*Match for the vacant TNA Knockout Championship*
Tara vs. *Sarita (with Taylor Wilde)*

*X-Division Championship*
*Doug Williams(c)* vs. Amazing Red

Brian Kendrick & Shannon Moore vs. *The Young Bucks*

Samoa Joe vs. *Daniels*​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

SummerSlam 2009
Main Event - John Cena vs *The Miz* WWE Championship
*Morrison* vs CM Punk vs Jeff Hardy WHC
*DX & Hornswoggle* vs Legacy 3 on 3 Tag Match
Jeri-Show vs *Cryme Tyme* for the Unified Tag Titles 
*Sheamus* vs Christian-ECW Championship Extreme Rules Match
Melina vs *Michelle Mccool* Best 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the Womens Title
Opener-*Rey Mysterio* vs Kane Intercontinental Championship Match


----------



## RockStarDud

WM8

Hogan (C) v. Flair (C) - Hogan wins both belts
Money Inc (C) v. LOD
Sid v. Savage 

Insurection 
Hogan (C) v. Flair 
LOD (C) v. Money Inc.

King of the Ring
Hogan (C) v. Flair - Cage Match w/ Sid Justice as Ref.

SummerSlam
Flair (C) v. Warrior
Hogan v. Sid 
Hart (C) v. Bulldog

Survivor Series
Flair (C) v. Savage 
Warrior v. Yokozuna - #1 Contendor 

Royal Rumble 
Flair (C) v. Bret Hart 
Yokozuna wins the Rumble

WrestleMania 9
Bret Hart (C) v. Savage
Ric Flair v. Hulk Hogan - Loser Leaves WWF
Warrior v. Yokozuna - #1 Contendor 
HBK v. Hennig

Insurextion
Bret Hart (C) v. Yokozuna

King of the Ring
Yokozuna (C) v. Hogan

Summer Slam
Yokozuna (C) v. Lugar
HBK v. Savage 

Survivor Series 
Yokozuna (C) v. Taker

Royal Rumble 
Yokozuna (C) v. Savage

Wrestlemania 10 
Yokozuna (C) v. Bret Hart


----------



## Nightrow

*Wrestlemania 23*

*Pre-Show
RAW vs. Smackdown vs. ECW Battle Royal*
The Great Khali def. Tommy Dreamer, The Sandman, Marcus Cor Von, Kevin Thorn, Elijah Burke, Chavo Guerrero, Gregory Helms, Charlie Haas, Shannon Moore, Daivari, and everbody else from the 3 rosters that weren't on the main card.

*Money In The Bank Match*
Mr Kennedy def. Finlay, Ric Flair, Carlito, Johnny Nitro, Shelton Benjamin, Hardcore Holly & Sabu

King Booker def. Kane 

*United States Championship*
Chris Benoit (c) def. MVP

*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker def. Batista (c)

*ECW Championship*
CM Punk def. Rob Van Dam (c)

Edge def. Randy Orton

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Paul London & Brian Kendrick (c) def. The Hardy Boyz

*Battle Of The Billionaires
Hair vs. Hair Match
Special Guest Referee: Stone Cold Steve Austin*
Bobby Lashley (w/ Donald Trump) def. Umaga (w/ Vince McMahon)

*Lumberjill Match
Womens Championship*
Melina (c) def. Ashley

*WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) def. Shawn Michaels​


----------



## mezomi

Wrestlemania 29

Cena vs Rock(c) vs *Punk *
*Brock* vs Taker 
Jericho vs *Ziggler(c) *
Team Hell No(ttc) vs* Reigns/Rollins* vs Rhodes Scholars vs Celtic Vipers 
*Ryback* vs Big Show 
*Del Rio*(c) vs Swagger 
*Ambrose* vs Cesaro vs Barret vs Miz(c) 

Extreme Rules '13

Punk(c) vs Cena (Last Man Standing) 
*Lesnar* vs Triple H (Steel Cage) 
Ziggler(c) vs *Ryback* (Ladder) 
*Del Rio*(c) vs Swagger (I Quit) 
Hell No vs *Reigns/Rollins*(c) (Tornado Tag) 
*Dean Ambrose*(c) vs Kofi Kingston 
*Jericho* vs Fandango (Ballroom Brawl) 

Payback '13

*Cena* vs Punk(c) (3 Stages of Hell) 24:30 
*Ryback*(c) vs Swagger vs Ziggler 21:00 
*Reigns/Rollins*(c) vs Bryan and Orton 50:30 
Jericho vs *Ambrose*(c) 12:00 
Del Rio(c) vs *Axel* 10:00 
*Sheamus* vs Sandow 10:30 

Money in the Bank '13

*Orton* vs RVD vs Bryan vs Sheamus vs Christian vs Punk 27:00 
*Cena*(c) vs Henry 15:30 
*Ryback*(c) vs Jericho 15:00 
*Del Rio*(c) vs Ziggler 13:00
*Sandow* vs Barret vs Rhodes vs Fandango vs Swagger vs Cesaro 17:00 
The Usos vs The *Shield*(c) 15:00 

Summerslam '13

*Bryan* vs Cena(c) 
*Punk* vs Lesnar 
*Ryback*(c) vs Del Rio vs Christian
*Ziggler* vs Big E 
*Rhodes* vs Sandow 
*The Wyatt Family* vs The Usos/Kane

Night of Champions '13

*Bryan* vs Orton(c) 
*Ryback*(c) vs Del Rio 
*Punk* vs Axel(c) 
*Ambrose*(c) vs Ziggler 
*The Shield*(c) vs The Prime Time Players 
RVD vs *Wyatt* 8:00 
Sandow vs *Rhodes *(Ladder) 

Battleground '13

*Orton*(c) vs Bryan (NODQ)
*Ryback*(c) vs Del Rio (NODQ) 
*Punk*(c) vs RVD 15:00 ***
*Rhodes Brothers* vs The Shield(c) 
Ziggler vs *Wyatt *
*Ambrose*(c) vs The Big Show

Hell in a Cell '13

Orton(c) vs Bryan (Hell in a Cell) 
John Cena vs Ryback(c) 
CM Punk(c) vs *RVD *(Hell in a Cell) 
*Axel* vs The Big Show 
Big E vs *Ambrose*(c) 
Rhodes Brothers(c) vs The Shield vs The Usos 
Del Rio vs *Ziggler *

Survivor Series '13

Rhodes vs *Orton*(c) 
*Punk and Bryan* vs Harper and Rowan 
*Cena*(c) vs Ryback (Last Man Standing) 
*Big E*(c) vs Axel vs RVD 13:30 
*The Shield/Swagger/Cesaro* vs Goldust/Usos/Mysterio/Big Show 
*Ziggler* vs Del Rio (2/3 Falls)

TLC '13

*Orton* vs Cena (TLC) 
Punk vs *Wyatt* (Chairs) 
Bryan vs *Ambrose*(c) (Tables)
Rybaxel vs *Mysterio/Big Show *
Ziggler vs Del Rio vs *Big E*(c) 
*Rhodes Dynasty*(c) vs The Shield vs Real Harper/Rowan (Ladder)


----------



## JeriTest23

Royal Rumble 2012:
Sheamus defeat Drew McIntire (7:54)
Epico and Primo defeat Clay and Truth (3:18)
Daniel Bryan defeat Mark Henry and Big Show (11:05)
CM Punk defeat Dolph Ziggler (23:55)
Sheamus won the RR Match (58:21)

WM28:
Mark Henry won a Battle Royal (14:01)
Kane defeat Randy Orton (10:57)
Kidd and Gabriel defeat Epico and Primo and Swagger & Ziggler for the tag titles (12:33)
Cody Rhodes defeat Ted DiBiase and retain the IC Title (12:42)
The Miz defeat Zack Ryder (3:13)
Sheamus defeat Daniel Bryan (0:18)
Undertaker defeat Triple H (32:55)
The Rock defeat John Cena (20:36)
CM Punk defeat Chris Jericho (22:58)

SummerSlam 2012
Team Hell No defeat PTP,Truth and Kingston,Epico and Primo,Swagger and McIntire, Gabriel and Kidd and Big Giants(Henry/Show) to win the Tag Titles in a Gauntlet Match (20:09)
The Miz defeat Christian to win the IC Title (7:55)
Sheamus defeat Alberto Del Rio and Randy Orton to retain the WHC (14:29)
John Cena defeat Zack Ryder (10:20)
Chris Jericho defeat Dolph Ziggler (13:14)
Antonio Cesaro defeat Santino Marella to win the US Title (6:35)
CM Punk defeat Rey Mysterio to retain the title (16:44)
Brock Lesnar defeat Triple H (24:15)


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Wrestlemania 28*

Once in a Lifetime
*The Rock* vs John Cena

WWE Championship
*CM Punk*(c) vs HHH

The Streak
*The Undertaker* vs Chris Jericho

World Heavyweight Championship
*Daniel Bryan*(c) vs Randy Orton

United States Championship
Zack Ryder(c) vs *Dolph Ziggler*

Divas Championship
*Beth Phoenix*(c) vs Eve Torres

Intercontinental Championship
Cody Rhodes(c) vs *Sheamus*

WWE Tag Team Championship
Primo & Epic(c) vs *The Uso's* vs Jack Swagger & The Miz vs Drew McIntyre & Wade Barrett


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Wrestlemania 29*

WWE Championship
*CM Punk*(c) vs John Cena

The Streak
*The Undertaker* vs The Rock

NODQ Match (First Encounter)
*Brock Lesnar* vs HHH

World Heavyweight Championship 
Alberto Del Rio(c) vs *Dolph Ziggler*

Tag Team Championship
*Team Hell No*(c) vs Team Rhodes Scholars

Divas Championship
Kaitlyn(c) vs *AJ Lee*

Singles Match
Chris Jericho vs *Jack Swagger*

Six Man Tag Match
*The Shield* vs Randy Orton & Sheamus & Ryback


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Wrestlemania 30*

WWE World Heavyweight Championship
Randy Orton(c) vs *Daniel Bryan* vs HHH

The Streak
*The Undertaker* vs John Cena

Divas Championship
*AJ Lee*(c) vs Naomi

The Beast vs The Animal
*Brock Lesnar* vs Batista

Six Man Tornado Tag Match
*The Shield* vs The Wyatt Family

Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
Cesaro wins by eliminating Big Show 

WWE Tag Team Championship
*The Uso's*(c) vs RybAxel


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TNA Victory Road 2010*

*4-Way Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*AJ Styles(c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Abyss

*TNA Television Championship*
Kazarian(c) (with Ric Flair) vs. *Jay Lethal (with Mick Foley)*

*Steel Cage Match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*Beer Money(c)* vs. Motor City Machine Guns

*Samoa Joe (with Kevin Nash)* vs. Mr. Anderson

_*During the match, Morgan nailed Hernandez with the Carbon Footprint and left him to get pinned, turning heel in the process*_

Matt Morgan & Hernandez vs. *The Young Bucks*

*Submission Match for the X-Division Championship*
*Doug Williams(c)* vs. Brian Kendrick

*TNA Knockout Championship*
*Sarita(c) (with Taylor Wilde)* vs. Angelina Love (with The Beautiful People)

*Kurt Angle* vs. The Pope











*TNA Hard Justice 2010*

_*During the match, Mick Foley, Tommy Dreamer and Team 3D brawled with Fortune and Flair when they tried to interfere*_

*Hardcore Rules Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*AJ Styles(c)* vs. Rob Van Dam

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
Beer Money(c) vs. *Motor City Machine Guns*

*TNA Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c)* vs. Nigel McGuinness

*Kurt Angle* vs. Kazarian

Hernandez vs. *Matt Morgan*

*Samoa Joe (with Kevin Nash)* vs. The Pope

*Elimination Tables Match*
*Team 3D & Tommy Dreamer* vs. The British Invasion

*TNA Knockout Championship*
*Sarita(c)* vs. Taylor Wilde











*TNA No Surrender 2010*

*Final Match in the Bound for Glory Series*
Kurt Angle vs. *Jeff Hardy*

*Street Fight*
Jeff Jarrett & The Pope vs. *Samoa Joe & Kevin Nash*

_*Van Dam won by disqualification*_

*X-Division Championship*
Doug Williams(c) (with Magnus & Rob Terry) vs. *Rob Van Dam*

*TNA Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c)* vs. Shannon Moore

*TNA Knockout Championship*
*Sarita(c)* vs. Velvet Sky

*3-Way Match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*Motor City Machine Guns(c)* vs. Team 3D vs. The Young Bucks

*Semi-Final Match in the Bound for Glory Series*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Matt Morgan

*Semi-Final Match in the Bound for Glory Series*
*Jeff Hardy* vs. Mr. Anderson


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TLC 2014*

_*At the end beginning of the match, The Wyatt Family came in with a four on three man advantage and beat on their opponents. Bray called Ambrose to attack Cena but Roman Reigns' music hit as he walked through the crowd to even the odds*_

*Eight-Man Tag Team Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match; decided by either pinfall or submission*
John Cena, Roman Reigns, Goldust & Stardust vs. *The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Dean Ambrose, Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)*

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Paige(c)* vs. Brie Bella (with Nikki Bella)

_*Ryback and Kane, who cost him the match, brawled after the match into the arena's concourse until Kane chokeslammed him through a merchandise table*_

*United States Championship*
*Rusev(c) (with Lana) * vs. Ryback 

_*Near the climax of the match, Ziggler was climbing the ladder until Bad News Barrett emerged and attacked him preventing him from retrieving the briefcase and the title*_

*Ladder Match for Ziggler's Intercontinental Championship and Rollins' Money in the Bank contract*
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs. *Seth Rollins*

_*Kingston turned on Truth and left with Woods and Big E*_

R-Truth & Kofi Kingston vs. *Xavier Woods & Big E*

_*Afterward, Lee was carried away on a stretcher as she had apparently injured her neck during the match*_

*Chairs Match*
AJ Lee vs. *Nikki Bella*

*16-Man Over the Top Rope Battle Royal for a US Title shot later that night*
*Ryback* def. Bo Dallas, Tyson Kidd, Titus O'Neil, Curtis Axel, Heath Slater, The Miz, Damien Mizdow, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, Fandango, Zack Ryder, Adam Rose, Justin Gabriel, Epico, Primo

*Elimination Tag Team Tables Match*
*The Real Americans* vs. The World's Largest Tag Team​


----------



## Frost99

I know it hasn't even happened yet but after tonight I present the 2015 Royal FUCKING Rumble card......


*WWE & Hulu present
ROYAL RUMBLE
1/25/15*


*30 Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Winner receives a WWE World Heavyweight Championship match @ WM 31*

*Confirmed:* Roman Regins, Big Show,Adam Rose, Ryback, Rusve, Seth Rollins, Ziggler, Barrett, Cesaro, Swagger, Adrian Neville, Zack Ryder, Big E, Kofi, Goldust, Stardust, Miz, Damian Mizdow, Tyson Kidd, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, HHH, _Daniel Bryan_ , Kane & Mark Henry


*Surprise Entrants:* Bully Ray, D-Von, Tommy Dreamer & RVD for obvious reasons given the rumble's in Philly & Randy Orton

Appearance by Sting


*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
LAST MAN STANDING

Cena vs. _Lesnar (c) _w Paul Heyman


*Ambulance Match*
_Dean Ambrose_ vs. Bray Wyatt 


*WWE Divas Championship*
Fatal Fourway Match

Naomi vs. Paige vs. _Niki (c)_ with Bire vs. Natalya 


*NXT Tag Champions vs. WWE Tag Champions*
Lucha Dragons (c) vs. _The USO's (c)_


----------



## Shagz

*ECW ONE NIGHT STAND '06* (No Order)

*RVD vs Jerry Lynn
*
*Tommy Dreamer & The Sandman vs Mick Foley & Terry Funk

Sabu vs Chris Benoit

Rhino vs Masato Tanaka

Rey Mysterio & Psichosis vs Super Crazy & Tajiri

**Raven vs Balls Mahoney*


----------



## JeriTest23

I like to make my ideal (few) different Royal Rumble winners through the years:
RR89: Andre The Giant
RR90: The Ultimate Warrior
RR93: Randy Savage
-WM9: Randy Savage vs Bret Hart(c)
RR94: only Bret Hart
-WM10: Bret Hart vs Owen Hart(c) 
RR97: Bret Hart 
-WM13: Bret Hart vs Steve Austin; Undertaker vs Psicho Sid(c)
RR99: Steve Austin
RR00: Big Show and The Rock
RR02: Kurt Angle
-WM18: Angle VS Jericho(c) vs Triple H
RR05: John Cena
RR06: Triple H
RR08: Batista
-WM24: Batista vs Undertaker(c) vs Edge; Randy Orton(c) vs Triple H vs John Cena
RR09: Rey Mysterio
-WM25: Mysterio vs Edge(c)
RR11: John Morrison
-WM27: Morrison vs Miz(c) vs Cena
RR13: Randy Orton
-WM29: Randy Orton vs Alberto Del Rio(c)
RR14: Daniel Bryan


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TNA Bound for Glory 2005*

_*At Unbreakable, the TNA X Division Championship was defended in a Three Way match by Daniels against Styles and Samoa Joe. Daniels won the match and retain the title at the event by pinning the NWA World Heavyweight champion Styles. This led to TNA promoting a match between Styles and Daniels for both titles at Bound for Glory*_

*Match for both the NWA World Heavyweight Championship and X-Division Championships*
*AJ Styles(c)* vs. Christopher Daniels(c)

_*During the 30 minute pre-show broadcast, Mike Tenay announced that Kevin Nash had been hospitalized over the weekend and was not cleared to referee. Tenay stated that a replacement would be revealed later in the night*_

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the NWA World Heavyweight Championship with Tito Ortiz as Special Guest Referee*
Jeff Jarrett vs. *Monty Brown*

_*Team 3D made their first TNA appearance, helping save The Naturals from a post-match attack*_

*NWA World Tag Team Championship*
The Naturals(c) (with Lance Hoyt) vs. *America's Most Wanted (with Gail Kim)*

*Monster's Ball Match*
Raven vs. Abyss (with James Mitchell) vs. Jeff Hardy vs. *Rhino* vs. Sabu

*Samoa Joe* vs. Jushin Liger

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
3Live Kru (BG James, Ron Killings, Konnan) vs. *Team Canada (Bobby Roode, Eric Young, A-1) *

*10-Man Gauntlet Match*
Chris Sabin vs. *Petey Williams* vs. Matt Bentley (with Traci) vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Alex Shelley vs. Austin Aries vs. Roderick Strong vs. Shark Boy

*Pre Show*
*The Diamonds in the Rough (Elix Skipper & David Young) (with Simon Diamond)* vs. Apolo & Sonny Siaki











*TNA Bound for Glory 2006*

*Title vs. Streak Match for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship*
Jeff Jarrett(c) vs. *Samoa Joe*

*Six Sides of Steel Match for the NWA World Tag Team Championship*
AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels(c) vs. *LAX (with Konnan)*

*Sting* vs. Christian Cage

*3-Way Match for the X-Division Championship*
Low-Ki(c) vs. Chris Sabin vs. *Alex Shelley*

*Loser Gets Fired Match*
*Robert Roode (with Traci Brooks)* vs. Eric Young

*Monster's Ball Match*
*Abyss (with James Mitchell)* vs. Rhino

*4-Way Tag Team Match to determine the #1 Contenders to the NWA World Tag Team Championship*
Team 3D (with Brother Runt) vs. *America's Most Wanted (with Gail Kim)* vs. The James Gang vs. The Naturals (with Shane Douglas)

*Kevin Nash Open Invitational X Division Gauntlet Battle Royal*
Petey Williams vs. Kazarian vs. *Austin Aries* vs. Sonjay Dutt vs. Elix Skipper vs. Matt Bentley vs. Jay Lethal vs. Zach Gowen vs. Shark Boy vs. Johnny Devine











*TNA Bound for Glory 2007*

_*Joe applied the Coquina Clutch on Angle who did not submit and tried to resist but passed out from the pain and loss of blood*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Samoa Joe(c)* vs. Kurt Angle

*Monster's Ball Match*
Christian Cage vs. *Abyss (with James Mitchell)* 

*Sting* vs. Christopher Daniels

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*Team 3D(c)* vs. The Steiner Brothers

*Match to crown the inaugural TNA Women's Knockout Champion*
Gail Kim vs. *Awesome Kong *

*3-Way Match to determine the #1 Contender to the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*AJ Styles & Tomko* vs. LAX (with Shelly Martinez) vs. Triple X (Senshi & Elix Skipper)

*20 Man Over the Top Rope Battle Royal for a shot at the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Robert Roode (with Ms. Brooks)* wins after eliminating Chris Harris last

_*Shelley and Sabin pulled the championship belt down at the same time, it was ruled that if both combatants land on the mat while still holding the object, they are declared "co-winners"*_

*Ultimate X Match for the X-Division Championship*
Jay Lethal(c) vs. *Alex Shelley* vs. *Chris Sabin*











*TNA Bound for Glory IV*

_*During the match, Booker T and Scott Steiner came to the ring looking to attack Joe with baseball bats. Sting convinced them to stop, then hit Joe with one of the bats. The three continued to beat down Joe and were eventually joined by Kevin Nash, causing Sting to win the championship following Sting hitting the Scorpion Death Drop. The event came to a close as the newly formed Main Event Mafia celebrating in-front of the crowd*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Samoa Joe(c) vs. *Sting*

*Mick Foley as Special Guest Enforcer*
*Jeff Jarrett* vs. Kurt Angle

Christian Cage vs. *AJ Styles*

*3-Way Ladder Match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*Beer Money(c) (with Jackie Moore)* vs. LAX vs. Motor City Machine Guns 

*Match to crown the inaugural TNA Television Champion*
Booker T (with Sharmell) vs. *Kazarian (with Traci Brooks)*

*Monster's Ball Match*
Team 3D & Rhino vs. *Abyss, Matt Morgan & Eric Young* 

*Lumberjill Match for the TNA Knockouts Championship Match*
Awesome Kong(c) (with Raisha Saeed) vs. *Taylor Wilde*

*X-Division Championship*
Sonjay Dutt(c) (with SoCal Val) vs. *Jay Lethal*











*TNA Bound for Glory 2009*

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Kurt Angle(c) vs. *AJ Styles*

_*After the match Sting announced that he didn't know whether he would continue his career or not, saying that "the way you fans are reacting right now, makes me wanna stay forever!" Joe offered a handshake to Sting and they hugged, before Joe attacked Sting*_

Sting vs. *Samoa Joe*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match; loser of the pinfall is fired*
*The Originals (Beer Money & Eric Young)* vs. Main Event Mafia (Kevin Nash, Booker T & Scott Steiner)

*Christopher Daniels* vs. Rhino

*Full Metal Mayhem Match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*The British Invasion(c)* vs. IWGP Tag Team Champions Team 3D vs. Motor City Machine Guns

*Monster's Ball Match*
*Abyss* vs. Matt Morgan

*TNA World Television Championship*
Homicide(c) vs. *Hernandez*

*Ultimate X Match for the X Division Championship*
Consequences Creed(c) vs. Jay Lethal vs. *Amazing Red*

*Pre-Show: Gauntlet Match for the Women's Knockout Championship*
*ODB(c)* vs. Awesome Kong (with Raisha Saeed) vs. Tara vs. Sarita vs. Taylor Wilde vs. Madison Rayne vs. Velvet Sky











*TNA Bound for Glory 2010*

_*Near the end of the match, Shannon Moore came to the ring with a chair and attempted to interfere in the match, but was stopped by the surprise appearance of Eric Bischoff and Hulk Hogan, who made his entrance with crutches due to a back injury. Bischoff grabbed a crutch and appeared to have a disagreement with Moore, while Hardy grabbed Hogan’s other crutch to ward off the two for his friend. This all turned out to be a ruse in the end when Hardy attacked Styles with the crutch. Amused, Bischoff offered up his crutch to Hardy, repeating the act on Styles and following up with the Twist of Fate and the cover to become the new World Champion. After the match, it was revealed that Abyss, Hogan, Bischoff, Moore and Hardy were "They". This revealed that Jarrett and Nash's suspicions against Hogan and Bischoff were right the whole time*_

*No-Disqualification Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship; Fortune is banned from ringside*
AJ Styles(c) vs. *Jeff Hardy*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Fortune (Beer Money & Kazarian) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Tommy Dreamer, Eric Young & Matt Morgan (with Mick Foley)

Kurt Angle & Jeff Jarrett vs. *Samoa Joe & D'Angelo Dinero (with Kevin Nash)*

*Monster's Ball Match*
*Abyss* vs. Mr. Anderson

*X-Division Championship*
Doug Williams (with The British Invasion) vs. *Rob Van Dam*

*TNA World Tag Team Championship; If Team 3D loses, they will disband*
*Motor City Machine Guns(c)* vs. Team 3D

*Women's Knockout Championship with Mickie James as special guest referee*
Sarita(c) vs. *Taylor Wilde*

*3-Way Match for the TNA Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c)* vs. Brian Kendrick vs. Shannon Moore











*TNA Bound for Glory 2011*

_*Sting & Fortune defeated Immortal to bring Dixie Carter back to power when Storm forced Hogan to submit with a Scorpion Deathlock*_

*Lethal Lockdown Match for Control of TNA*
Immortal (Hulk Hogan, Bully Ray, Abyss, Mr. Anderson & Hernandez) (with Eric Bischoff) vs. *Sting, AJ Styles, James Storm, Christopher Daniels & Kazarian*

_*Roode lost in his attempt to win the World Heavyweight Championship when he was pinned by Morgan, after the referee failed to notice his foot under the ropes*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Matt Morgan(c)* vs. Bobby Roode 

*Loser Leaves TNA "I Quit" Match*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Jeff Jarrett 

*Six Pack Challenge for the TNA Women's Knockout Championship*
Winter(c) vs. *Mickie James* vs. Angelina Love vs. Velvet Sky vs. Sarita vs. Rosita

*Falls Count Anywhere Philadelphia Street Fight*
*Rob Van Dam* vs. Jerry Lynn

_*After making an appearance for ROH, TNA severed its ties with The Young Bucks and later officially stripped them of the TNA World Tag Team Championship_ 

*Match for the vacant TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*Samoa Joe & Magnus* vs. The British Invasion (Doug Williams & Rob Terry)

The Pope vs. *Gunner*

*X Division Championship*
Brian Kendrick(c) vs. *Austin Aries*












*TNA Bound for Glory 2012*

*Death Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Bobby Roode(c) vs. *James Storm*

AJ Styles vs. *Austin Aries* 

*TNA Knockouts Championship*
Tara(c) vs. *Brooke*

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
Bad Influence(c) vs. *Jeff Hardy & Kurt Angle*

*If Joey Ryan wins, he receives a TNA contract*
Rob Van Dam (with Al Snow) vs. *Joey Ryan* 

*Falls Count Anywhere Tag Team Match; If Aces & Eights win, they get full access to the Impact Zone*
Bully Ray & Matt Morgan vs. *Two members of the Aces & Eights*

*TNA Television Championship*
*Samoa Joe(c)* vs. Magnus

*Triple Threat Match for the X Division Championship*
Zema Ion(c) vs. *Kenny King* vs. Chavo Guerrero











*TNA Bound for Glory 2013*

_*After the match, Styles refused to celebrate before walking away from the Dixie Carter and TNA locker room*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Bully Ray(c) (with Aces & Eights) vs. *AJ Styles*

*Kurt Angle* vs. James Storm

TNA World Tag Team Championship
Bad Influence(c) vs. *Eric Young & Abyss*

Triple Threat for the Knockouts Championship
Ivelisse(c) vs. ODB vs. *Gail Kim*

_*Magnus was pinned by Roode after the referee failed to notice Roode using the ropes for leverage*_

*Bobby Roode* vs. Magnus

*Jeff Hardy* vs. Samoa Joe

Aces & Eights (Joey Ryan & Adam Pearce) (with DOC) vs. *The BroMans (with Brooke)*

*Ultimate X Match for the X Division Championship*
TJ Perkins(c) vs. Austin Aries vs. *Chris Sabin (with Velvet Sky)* vs. Kenny King

*Pre Show*
*EC3* vs. Peter Avalon











*TNA Bound for Glory 2014*

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Lashley(c) vs. *Samoa Joe*

*The Great Muta & Seiya Sanada* vs. EC3 & Abyss (with Rockstar Spud)

*Six-Pack Challenge for the TNA Knockouts Championship*
Gail Kim(c) vs. *Havok* vs. Taryn Terrell vs. Velvet Sky vs. Angelina Love vs. Madison Rayne

*Full Metal Mayhem for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*The Wolves(c)* vs. The Hardyz vs. Team 3D

MVP (with Kenny King) vs. *Eric Young (with Kurt Angle)*

Austin Aries vs. *Bobby Roode*

*Monster's Ball with Tommy Dreamer as Special Guest Enforcer*
*Magnus* vs. Bram

*X-Division Championship*
*Low-Ki(c)* vs. Tajiri

*Pre-Show Match*
*TJ Perkins* vs. Kaz Hayashi


----------



## Gavin Johnson

Summerslam 2013:


Bray Wyatt (w/ The Wyatt Family) vs Kane: Ring of Fire match --> Wyatt pulls Kane's mask off, burns his face & pins him following Sister Abigail

Damien Sandow (c) vs Cody Rhodes: World Heavyweight Championship Money in the Bank briefcase --> Sandow pins Rhodes with a roll-up while grabbing his tights

Alberto Del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) vs Dolph Ziggler (w/ Big E. Langston & AJ Lee): Falls Count Anywhere for the World Heavyweight Championship --> Del Rio pins Ziggler following a slap by AJ, Big Ending by Big E, and a superkick from Del Rio to a kneeling Ziggler

The Bella Twins & Eva Marie vs Natalya & The Funkadactyls --> Natalya submits Brie with the Sharpshooter

Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) vs CM Punk: No Holds Barred --> Lesnar pins Punk following the F5 onto a steel chair

The Shield vs Rob Van Dam, Mark Henry, & The Big Show --> Van Dam pins Ambrose following the Five Star Frog Splash

John Cena (c) vs Daniel Bryan: WWE Championship --> Bryan pins Cena following the running high knee

Daniel Bryan (c) vs Randy Orton: Money in the Bank cash-in for the WWE Championship --> Orton pins Bryan following the Pedigree from Triple H


----------



## Gavin Johnson

Night of Champions 2013:

The Primetime Players vs The Usos vs Tons of Funk (w/ The Funkadactyls) vs The Real Americans (w/ Zeb Colter) vs 3MB (w/ Jinder Mahal): Tag Team Battle Royal for the #1 Contendership for the WWE Tag Team Championships --> Titus O'Neil last eliminates Brodus Clay

Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns (c) vs The Primetime Players: WWE Tag Team Championships --> Reigns pins O'Neil following the Spear

AJ Lee (c) vs Natalya: Diva's Championship --> AJ submits Natalya with the Black Widow

Dean Ambrose (c) vs Rob Van Dam: United States Championship --> Ambrose pins Van Dam following Dirty Deeds

Big E. Langston (w/ AJ Lee) vs Dolph Ziggler: #1 Contendership for the World Heavyweight Championship --> Ziggler pins Langston following the Zig Zag

Curtis Axel (c) & Paul Heyman vs CM Punk: Handicap match for the Intercontinental Championship --> Axel pins Punk after Ryback hits Shell-Shocked onto Punk

Alberto Del Rio (c) (w/ Ricardo Rodriguez) vs Christian: World Heavyweight Championship; if Christian loses, he must retire --> Del Rio submits Christian with the Cross Armbreaker

Randy Orton (c) vs Daniel Bryan: WWE Championship --> Bryan pins Orton following the running high knee with Orton's foot on the rope --> HHH points out the ref's mistake & orders the match to restart --> Orton pins Bryan following the RKO


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 29
The Rock vs Lesnar vs Cena WWE Championship

Taker vs The Shield 

HHH vs CM Punk

Ryback vs Big Show WHC

Orton vs Sheamus

Cesaro vs Del Rio US Title

Team Funkadactyles vs Team Rhode Scholars & Bellas

Preshow
Barret vs Miz vs Fandango IC Title


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Royal Rumble 2015*

_*Curtis Axel's music began playing at #30 but Axel did not appear, as he was found knocked out at backstage by some doctors and The Authority. Triple H and Stephanie McMahon ordered someone to find the assailant who had taken the missing #30 entry number. This person was revealed to be Daniel Bryan who immediately started attacking #24 Bray Wyatt and #25 Dean Ambrose, who had teamed up to go on a string of eliminating other entrants.

Towards the end of the match, the final four would consist of Reigns, Ambrose, Wyatt, and Bryan (who was outside the ring at the time). After Ambrose seemingly eliminated Bryan, Wyatt ends their partnership and throws him out. Ambrose, who was noticeably agitated at ringside, distracted Wyatt long enough for Reigns to eliminate him. Bryan re-entered the match (as he was never eliminated, going under the bottom rope instead of over the top) and went back and forth before Reigns sent Bryan over the top rope with a back body drop, but Bryan held on. Reigns thought he had won, and celebrated. Bryan took advantage, and executed a running knee on Reigns, followed by a clothesline over the top rope to win the match. Visibly upset, Reigns shook Bryan's hand after the match but added that "you better kick his (Lesnar's) ass" as the show ended with the two leaving the ring*_

*Royal Rumble Match*
*Daniel Bryan (#30) * wins after eliminating Roman Reigns (#19) last

_*After the match, Rollins laid out Lesnar with a Curb Stomp and then attempted to cash in his contract but Orton attacked him with an RKO before the bell could actually ring to begin the match. Lesnar then executed an F-5 on Rollins before leaving*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Brock Lesnar(c) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Randy Orton

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Luke Harper & Erick Rowan(c)* vs. The Miz & Damien Mizdow

_* In a back-and-forth match, Rusev countered out of several Swing attempts but failed to pin Cesaro. Cesaro eventually performed the Cesaro, but Rusev kicked out of the Neutralizer. Rusev countered a top rope leg drop into a power bomb, setting up his signature Accolade submission, but Cesaro powered out. While Rusev's valet Lana distracted the referee, Rusev hit Cesaro with a low blow, enabling him to lock in the Accolade a second time. With Cesaro passed out, the referee was forced to stop the match and award Rusev the victory by technical submission*_

*United States Championship*
*Rusev(c) (with Lana)* vs. Cesaro

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Paige(c)* vs. Natalya

*Pre-Show Match*
*The New Day* vs. R-Truth & Slater Gator​


----------



## Nightrow

*Wrestlemania 16*

T&A def. APA

*Hardcore Battle Royal for the Hardcore Title*
Hardcore Holly def. Crash Holly (c), Road Dogg, Steve Blackman, Al Snow, Big Bossman, Bull Buchanan, Viscera, Kaientai, The Headbangers, and The Mean Street Posse

*European Championship*
Eddie Guerrero def. Chris Jericho (c)

Too Cool def. Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn

*Triangle Ladder Match for the Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian def. The Dudley Boyz (c) and The Hardy Boyz 

Rikishi def. Big Show 

*Triple Threat Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Benoit def. Kurt Angle (c) and Taz

*Steel Cage Match*
Kane def. X-Pac

*WWF Championship*
Triple H (c) def. The Rock​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Wrestlemania 30
Rey Mysterio vs Wade Barret IC Title(10 mins)

Sheamus vs Wyatt US Title (9 mins)

John Cena vs Ceasaro (23 mins)

Taker vs Brock (14 Mins)

Reigns vs Rollins vs Ambrose(25 mins)

AJ Lee vs Tamina Divas Championship(6 mins)

Bryan vs HHH vs Batista vs Orton WWE Title F4W Elimination (30 mins)


----------



## Schultz

*WWE WrestleMania 23*


*Battle of The Billionaires - Hair vs. Hair*
John Cena /w Donald Trump vs. Batista /w Vince McMahon /w Stone Cold Steve Austin as Special Guest Referee 

*WWE Championship - No Disqualification*
Umaga(c) /w Armando Estrada vs. The Undertaker /w Paul Bearer

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs. Randy Orton

*No Holds Barred* 
Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels (If Hunter hadn't been injured)

*United States Championship*
Big Show(c) vs. Bobby Lashley

*Extreme Rules - 8 Man Tag Elimination*
ECW Originals(Rob Van Dam, Sabu, Tommy Dreamer and The Sandman vs. The New Breed(Elijah Burke, Marcus Cor Von, Matt Striker and Kevin Thorn)
*Match should have come down to Elijah and RVD as sole survivors and putting on their own match with RVD putting over Elijah huge.

*Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
King Booker vs. Mr Kennedy vs. MVP vs. Chris Benoit vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy vs. CM Punk vs. Kane


----------



## JeriTest23

ARMAGEDDON 2006:

Elimination Chamber ECW Championship Match
RVD VS Sabu vs *Test* vs CM Punk vs Hardcore Holly vs Big Show(c)

IC Title Match
*Umaga(c)* vs Mark Henry

World Tag Team Championship Match
*Edge and Orton(c)* vs Flair and Dikstra

Inferno Match
*Kane* vs MVP

Singles Match
Chavo Guerrero vs *The Great Khali*

WWE Tag Team Championship Ladder Match
*Londrick(c)* vs WGTT vs Nitro and Mercury vs Hardy Boys

Last Ride Match
Undertaker vs *Mr.Kennedy*

WWE Championship Elimination Chamber Match
*Triple H* vs Shawn Michaels vs John Cena(c) vs Shelton Benjamin vs Carlito vs Jeff Hardy


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

SummerSlam 2008
Taker vs Edge HIAC
Batista vs CM Punk vs Kane WHC
HHH vs MVP WWE
JBL vs Cena
Matt Hardy vs Mark Henry ECW
Santino Beth vs Mickie Kofi
Jeff Hardy vs Brian Kendrick w/ Eziekiel


----------



## JeriTest23

ARMAGEDDON 2007:

Elimination Chamber WH Champioship Match
*Edge(c)* vs Batista vs Undertaker vs MVP vs Rey Mysterio vs Finlay

World Tag Team Championship Match
Kane and CM Punk vs *Miz and Morrison(c)*

Singles Match
William Regal vs *Mark Henry*

No DQ Match
Tommy Dreamer vs *Elijah Burke*

Submission Match
*Chris Jericho *vs JBL

WWE Championship Match
*Randy Orton(c)* vs Carlito

Elimination Chamber Match #1 contender in RR for WWE Title
Triple H vs *Jeff Hardy* vs Shawn Michaels vs Mr.Kennedy vs Umaga vs Mick Foley


NO WAY OUT 2008

World Tag Team Championship Match
*Holly and Rhodes(c)* vs Carlito and Marella

Semifinal in the WM #2 contender WWE Championship Tournament
*Triple H* vs Jeff Hardy

Semifinal in the WM #2 Contender WWE Championship Tournament
Shawn Michaels vs *Chris Jericho*

US Title Match
*MVP(c)* vs Finlay

WHC Match
*Edge(c)* vs Rey Mysterio

Singles Match
*John Cena* vs Mark Henry

#1 contender WHC in WM24 Hell In A Cell Match
*Undertaker* vs Batista vs Mr.Kennedy

Final in the WM #2 Contender WWE Championship Tournament
*Triple H* vs Chris Jericho

WWE Championship Extreme Rules Match
*Randy Orton(c)* vs Mick Foley


ARMAGEDDON 2008

Elimination Chamber WHC Match
John Cena(c) vs *Chris Jericho* vs Kane vs Randy Orton vs Batista vs HBK

IC Championship Match
Rey Mysterio vs *CM Punk* vs William Regal(c)

US Title Match
*Shelton Benjamin(c)* vs Carlito

Singles Match
MVP vs *The Great Khali*

No DQ Match
Matt Hardy vs *JBL*

Elimination Chamber WWE Title Match
*Jeff Hardy* vs Edge(c) vs Triple H vs Vladimir Kozlov vs Undertaker vs Big Show


NO WAY OUT 2009

Steel Cage US Title Match
*MVP* vs Shelton Benjamin(c)

Steel Cage IC Title Match
*CM Punk(c)* vs William Regal

Singles Match
*Christian* vs JBL

No Holds Barred Match
*Randy Orton* vs Shane MacMahon

Last Ride Match
*Undertaker* vs Vladimir Kozlov

Steel Cage WHC Match
Chris Jericho vs Shawn Michaels vs *John Cena(c)*

Steel Cage WWE Championship Match
Triple H vs Jeff Hardy(c) vs *Edge*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Fast Lane 2015*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Daniel Bryan, John Cena & Randy Orton* vs. The Authority (Seth Rollins & The World's Largest Tag Team) (with J & J Security)

*Undertaker/Sting Confrontation*
_*Sting once again requested The Undertaker's presence. Several hooded torchbearers stood on the entrance ramp while a casket was wheeled down to the ring, leading the audience to believe that The Undertaker was returning. Instead, Triple H came out and cut a promo about his frustrations with Sting. Upon Sting's arrival in WWE, Triple H offered to do business with Sting, allowing Sting to be immortalized on the WWE Network and even become RAW General Manager. After failing to come to a resolution with The Undertaker to appear again, Triple H could not give Sting what he wanted and led to Sting ungratefully harassing The Authority ever since Survivor Series. Triple H interrupted his story and attacked Sting, leaving the ring to grab his signature sledgehammer, but instead found Sting had returned with his signature baseball bat. With Triple H trapped in the corner, Sting pointed to the WrestleMania sign and did The Undertaker throat taunt. Triple H tried to attack Sting from behind, but Sting swung his bat at Triple H's stomach and performed a Scorpion Deathdrop to end the segment*_

Paige & Natalya (with Tyson Kidd) vs. *The Bella Twins*

_*Reigns won by disqualification after Rusev hit him with a low blow*_

*United States Championship*
Rusev(c) (with Lana) vs. *Roman Reigns*

*Cesaro* vs. Curtis Axel

_*Gold and Stardust had problems communicating in their matches, with Stardust getting angry and walking away after losing the match*_

*Eight-Man Tag Team Match*
The Usos, Gold & Stardust vs. *The Miz, Damien Mizdow, Luke Harper & Erick Rowan (with Bray Wyatt)* 

Titus O'Neil (with The New Day) vs. *Darren Young*

_*On the 5 January 2015 episode of Raw, Seth Rollins was ordered to defend the title against Barrett by General Manager Sting, a match in which Rollins intentionally lost*_

*Steel Cage Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Wade Barrett(c) vs. *Dolph Ziggler*​


----------



## JeriTest23

NO WAY OUT 2010 (jan.3.10)

-Undertaker defeat Mysterio,Kane,Batista,CM Punk and John Morrison in a Elimination Chamber Match to retain the WHC (28:55)
-Christian defeat Shelton Benjamin and Yoshi Tatsu in a Cage Match to retain the ECW Title (10:33)
-Kingston defeat Orton (9:58)
-Big Show defeat Matt Hardy (4:11)
-The Miz and DH Smith defeat Henry and MVP (5:51)
-Drew McIntire defeat Eric Escobar to retain the IC Title (6:39)
-Sheamus defeat Triple H,Cena,Michaels,Jericho and Kingston in a Elimination Chamber Match to retain the WWE Title (36:16)


ROYAL RUMBLE 2010

-Undertaker defeat Rey Mysterio to retain the WHC (19:35)
-Shelton Benjamin defeat Christian to win the ECW Title (9:47)
-The Miz defeat MVP to retain the US Title (6:13)
-Sheamus defeat John Cena (17:09)
-Edge won the 30 Man RR Match (58:20)


NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS 2010 (Feb.21.10)

-Drew McIntire defeat Matt Hardy to retain the IC Title (8:05)
-Michelle McCool defeat Natalya and Beth Phoenix to win the Divas Title (6:44)
-The Miz defeat MVP,Mark Henry and Carlito to retain the US Title (10:23)
-Shelton Benjamin defeat Yoshi Tatsu to retain the ECW Title (5:19)
-Chris Jericho defeat Undertaker to win the WHC (22:25)
-DX defeat CM Punk and Batista to retain the Tag Titles (13:38)
-Sheamus defeat Randy Orton to retain the WWE Title (19:59)


WM26

-Drew McIntire won the MITB Ladder Match (18:22)
-Legacy defeat Batista and Rey Mysterio to retain the Tag Titles (12:35)
-Bret Hart defeat Vince MacMahon (7:50)
-The Miz defeat R-truth to retain the US Title (6:56)
-Beth Phoenix defeat Michelle McCool to win the Divas Title(4:22)
-CM Punk defeat John Morrison (10:41)
-Chris Jericho defeat Edge to retain the WHC (23:52)
-Randy Orton defeat John Cena (23:15)
-Sheamus defeat Triple H to retain the WWE Title (19:40)
-Undertaker defeat HBK (35:05)


----------



## JeriTest23

VENGEANCE 2010 (April.18.10)

-Jack Swagger defeat Kofi Kingston and MVP to win the IC Title (9:22)
-Randy Orton defeat Batista (17:54)
-CM Punk defeat Rey Mysterio (12:25)
-Hart Dinasty defeat Legacy to win the Tag Titles (10:33)
-Drew McIntire defeat Edge and Jericho to retain the WHC (19:09)
-Layla defeat Melina (5:58)
-John Cena defeat Carlito (11:18)
-Sheamus defeat Triple H in a Street Fight to retain the WWE Title (25:50)


OVER THE LIMIT 2010

-Hart Dinasty defeat MVP and Henry,Jericho and Christian,Mysterio and Morrison,Mercury and Gallows,Legacy and Cryme Tyme in a Tag Team Turmoil Match to retain the Tag Titles (26:23)
-Edge defeat Randy Orton in a Beat The Clock Challenge (13:51)
-John Cena defeat Batista in a Beat The Clock Challenge (11:25)
-The Miz defeat R-Truth to retain the US Title (7:57)
-Jack Swagger defeat Dolph Ziggler to retain the IC Title (9:59)
-Drew McIntire defeat Matt Hardy in a No Holds Barred Match to retain the WHC (16:44)
-Sheamus defeat John Cena to retain the WWE Title (22:36)


EXTREME RULES 2010 (jun.20.10)

-Hart Dinasty defeat Edge and Christian in Ladder Match to retain the Tag Titles (19:19)
-Natalya defeat Layla and Melina in Submission Match (6:17)
-Big Show defeat Jack Swagger in a Tables Match to win the IC Title (8:25)
-Drew McIntire defeat Randy Orton and Chris Jericho in a Steel Cage Match to retain the WHC (21:01)
-John Cena defeat Legacy in a Handicap No DQ Match (8:17)
-Sheamus defeat Shane MacMahon in a Falls Count Anywhere to retain the WWE Title (24:42)


KING OF THE RING 2010 (jul.11.10)

-Edge defeat Christian in a Quarters of Finals Tournament (13:09)
-Chris Jericho defeat Matt Hardy in a Quarters of Finals Tournament (7:00)
-Hart Dinasty defeat The Usos to retain the Tag Titles (11:04)
-Drew McIntire defeat Kofi Kingston to retain the WHC (12:35)
-John Morrison defeat The Miz in the Quarters of Finals Tournament (10:18)
-Cody Rhodes defeat Kane in the Quarters of Finals Tournament (8:11)
-Edge defeat Chris Jericho in the Semifinals Tournament (15:15)
-John Morrison defeat Cody Rhodes in the Semifinals Tournament (10:03)
-Sheamus defeat John Cena,Randy Orton and Ted DiBiase to retain the WWE Title (20:50)
-John Morrison draw Edge in the Finals of Tournament (18:59)


SUMMERSLAM 2010

-The Miz defeat Rey Mysterio to retain the US Title (11:55)
-Chris Jericho defeat Drew McIntire to win the WHC (14:46)
-Cody Rhodes defeat Evan Bourne (10:32)
-Beth Phoenix defeat Natalya to retain the Divas Title (8:28)
-CM Punk defeat Kane (10:38)
-Sheamus defeat John Morrison to retain the WWE Title (17:47)
-Team Nexus defeat Team WWE(Cena,Orton,Edge,Truth,Hart,Bryan and DiBiase) (45:24)


----------



## JeriTest23

BRAGGING RIGHTS 2010 (sept.12.10)

-The Miz(RAW) defeat Kofi Kingston(SD) (10:13)
-Evan Bourne(RAW) defeat Drew McIntire(SD) (8:50)
-Hart Dinasty(RAW) defeat MVP and Kaval(SD) (6:11)
-Layla(SD) defeat Natalya(RAW) (4:08)
-Team RAW(Jericho,Edge,Barrett,Orton and DiBiase) defeat Team SD(Mysterio,Rhodes,Swagger,Hardy and Finlay) in a 5v5 Elimination Match (28:25)
-John Morrison defeat Sheamus by DQ (10:36)
-Undertaker(SD) defeat John Cena(RAW) (12:55)
-Rey Mysterio defeat Chris Jericho to win the WHC (19:01)


HIAC 2010 (oct.17.10)

-Kane defeat Rey Mysterio and Undertaker in a HIAC Match to win the WHC (19:57)
-Daniel Bryan defeat The Miz to win the US Title (9:10)
-Finlay defeat MVP (5:51)
-Natalya defeat Layla (7:32)
-Sheamus defeat Zack Ryder to retain the WWE Title (4:49)
-McIntire and Rhodes defeat Hart Dinasty to win tag titles (10:14)
-Edge defeat Randy Orton,John Cena and Chris Jericho in HIAC #1 contender's Match (23:41)


SURVIVOR SERIES 2010

-McIntire and Rhodes defeat Hart Dinasty,MVP and Finlay,DiBiase&Miz and Henry and Bourne in a Elimination Tables Match to retain the tag titles (22:55)
-Daniel Bryan defeat Dolph Ziggler to retain the US Title (14:11)
-Natalya defeat Michelle McCool to win the Divas Title (5:26)
-Kane defeat Undertaker in a Buried Alive Match to retain the WHC (15:32)
-Nexus defeat Team WWE in a 5v5 Elimination Match (17:51)
-Edge defeat Sheamus to win the WWE Title (20:47)


NO WAY OUT 2011 (jan.2.11)

-Kane defeat Mysterio,Del Rio,Big Show,Swagger and McIntire in a Elimination Chamber Match to retain the WHC (28:34)
-Wade Barrett defeat Evan Bourne to win the IC Title (7:30)
-Daniel Bryan defeat The Miz and Dolph Ziggler in a Ladder Match to retain the US Title (14:38)
-Santino Marella defeat Vladimir Kozlov (4:24)
-Slater and Gabriel defeat Hart Dinasty to win the tag titles (6:56)
-Randy Orton defeat Sheamus,Morrison,DiBiase,Cena and Edge in a Elimination Chamber to win the WWE Title(39:45)


----------



## ATF

*ROYAL RUMBLE 2014*

*Pre-show match*
*WWE Tag Team Championship match*
The Rhodes Brothers (c) def. The New Age Outlaws

*United States Championship match*
Batista def. Dean Ambrose (c) by count out _(Ambrose made an open challenge, Batista answered in his surprise return; Ambrose walks out on the match)_

Brock Lesnar def. Mark Henry

*WWE and World Heavyweight Championship Unification match*
WWE Champion CM Punk (beat Randy Orton at Survivor Series) def. WHC John Cena (1st WWE WHC champ) _(This way, Punk would've felt like staying for a while longer, y'know?)_

*30-Man Royal Rumble match*
Daniel Bryan wins, last eliminating Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper and Erick Rowan _(right after turning on the family, since he was still in their side until this moment)_

*ELIMINATION CHAMBER 2014*

*Pre-show match*

*Intercontinental Championship match*
Big E (c) def. Sheamus

*WWE Tag Team Championship match*
The Wyatt Family (Harper & Rowan) def. The Rhodes Brothers (c) (new champs)

*Divas Championship match*
Emma def. AJ Lee (c) by DQ

*Royal Rumble opportunity on the line*
Daniel Bryan def. Bray Wyatt by DQ _(After an attack by the Shield on Bryan, purposefully to screw Bray - Shield and Wyatts were already subtely feuding at this point after the Wyatts eliminated the Shield at the Rumble)_

The Real Americans def. The New Age Outlaws _(Real Americans had turned face and joined the anti-Authority movement)_

Batista def. Kane _(HHH attempted interference, gets Batista Bombed)_

_(The Shield also show instability against the Authority, and even Orton looks wary of HHH)_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship Elimination Chamber match*
CM Punk (c) def. John Cena, Randy Orton, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns _(Punk was qualified by default, Cena was attributed rematch status, Shield and Orton qualified after beating Bryan, Sheamus, Ziggler and Batista in an 8-man tag; the Wyatts attacked the Shield, Batista attacked Orton, Punk pinned Cena clean)_

*WRESTLEMANIA 30*

*Pre-show match*
*NXT Championship match*
Adrian Neville (c) def. Sami Zayn

*Pre-show match*
Cody Rhodes def. Goldust _(During the main show, Goldust announces he may be in for the end of his career)_

_(Austin, Rock and Hogan segment)_

The Wyatt Family def. The Shield

*Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
Cesaro wins, last eliminating the Big Show and Jack Swagger

*Triple Threat match w/Ric Flair as special guest referee*
Randy Orton def. Triple H and Batista _(Batista then aligns himself to H and Orton)_

*Brock Lesnar's WrestleMania open challenge*
Brock Lesnar def. Goldust _(Goldust gives him his very best, goes out on a stretcher)_

The Undertaker def. John Cena (22-0)

*Divas Championship Invitational*
AJ Lee (c) def. all Divas in the main roster

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship match*
Daniel Bryan (RR winner) def. CM Punk (c) (new champ)


----------



## JeriTest23

ROYAL RUMBLE 2011

-Edge defeat Kane in a Last Man Standing Match to win the WHC (12:05)
-CM Punk defeat John Morrison (10:17)
-Slater and Gabriel defeat Otunga and McGuillicuty to retain the tag titles (4:31)
-The Miz defeat Randy Orton and John Cena to win the WWE Title (19:25)
-CM Punk won the RR Match (69:58)

NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS 2011

-Daniel Bryan defeat Tyson Kidd, DH Smith and Michael McGuillicuty to retain the US Title (11:22)
-Edge defeat Dolph Ziggler to retain the WHC (16:14) 
-Slater and Gabriel defeat Kozlov and Marella to retain the tag titles (5:53)
-Kofi Kingston defeat Wade Barrett to win the IC Title (9:00)
-Alberto Del Rio defeat McIntire,Big Show and Kane (12:18)
-Brie Bella defeat Michelle McCool to retain the Divas Title (4:47)
-CM Punk defeat Randy Orton (10:05)
-The Miz defeat John Cena to retain the WWE Title (20:26)

WM27

-Sheamus won the Battle Royal last eliminating Bryan to retain the US Title (15:56)
-Wade Barrett defeat Randy Orton (9:03)
-Michael Cole and Jack Swagger defeat Jerry Lawler (3:21)
-Dolph Ziggler defeat John Morrison(10:01)
-Edge defeat Alberto Del Rio to retain the WHC (12:20)
-Bella Twins and Laycool defeat Natalya,Phoenix,Melina and Snookie (4:19)
-Cody Rhodes defeat Rey Mysterio (11:59)
-Undertaker defeat Triple H (29:27)
-The Miz defeat John Cena and CM Punk to retain the WWE Title (18:25)

VENGEANCE 2011

-Randy Orton defeat CM Punk in a Steel Cage Match (12:21)
-Jack Swagger defeat Jerry Lawler (4:25)
-Cody Rhodes defeat Rey Mysterio (9:56)
-Sheamus defeat John Morrison to retain the US Title (10:54)
-Kharma defeat Layla (0:51)
-Show and Kane defeat Slater and Gabriel to retain the tag titles (6:09)
-Christian defeat Alberto Del Rio in a Ladder Match to win the WHC (22:02)
-The Miz defeat John Cena in a Steel Cage Match to retain the WWE Title (23:00)


----------



## JeriTest23

OVER THE LIMIT 2011 (may.29.11)

-Christian defeat Randy Orton in a 30 Minutes IronMan Match to retain the WHC (30:00)
-Kane and Show defeat Zeke and Barrett to retain the Tag Titles (5:59)
-R-Truth defeat John Morrison in a Beat The Clock Challenge (9:33)
-Dolph Ziggler fought Evan Bourne in a Beat The Clock Challenge, due the time limit thing
-Alberto Del Rio defeat Sin Cara by DQ (7:55)
-John Cena defeat The Miz in a 30 Minutes IronMan Match to win the WWE Title (30:00)

EXTREME RULES 2011 (july.3.11)

-Dolph Ziggler defeat Evan Bourne,Sheamus,Alex Riley and Jack Swagger in a Ladder Match to won the US Title
-Cody Rhodes defeat Kofi Kingston in a Tables Match to win the IC Title (8:35)
-Christian draw Randy Orton in a Last Man Standing Match to retain the WHC (15:28)
-McGuillicuty and Otunga defeat Kane and Big Show in a No DQ Tornado Tag to win the tag titles (7:11)
-Beth Phoenix defeat Kelly Kelly in a Submission Match (3:14)
-CM Punk defeat Rey Mysterio in a Steel Cage Match (13:57)
-Drew McIntire defeat William Regal (9:00)
-R-Truth defeat John Cena in a Extreme Rules to win the WWE Title (14:22)

SUMMERSLAM 2011

-Wade Barrett defeat Daniel Bryan (12:51)
-Evan Bourne defeat Drew McIntire (9:22)
-Christian defeat Randy Orton to win the WHC (16:54)
-Morrison,Mysterio and Kingston defeat Miz,Truth and Del Rio (12:58)
-Mark Henry defeat Sheamus (11:56)
-Dolph Ziggler defeat Jack Swagger to retain the US Title (10:12)
-CM Punk defeat John Cena to win the WWE Title (35:17)

MITB 2011

-Daniel Bryan defeat Wade Barrett,Sheamus,Kane,Sin Cara,Slater,Gabriel and Rhodes to win the Smackdown MITB briefcase (18:19)
-Mark Henry defeat Christian and Randy Orton to win the WHC (13:25)
-Kelly Kelly defeat Nikki Bella to win the Divas Title (3:11)
-Alex Riley defeat Jack Swagger (5:25)
-Alberto Del Rio defeat Mysterio,Truth,Morrison,Bourne,McIntire,Kingston and The Miz to win the RAW MITB briefcase (15:26)
-CM Punk defeat John Cena to retain the WWE Title (29:50)
-Del Rio defeat Punk to cash in the MITB briefcase and won the WWE Title (1:09)


----------



## JeriTest23

HELL IN A CELL 2011

-Alberto Del Rio defeat CM Punk and John Cena in a HIAC to retain the WWE Title (20:54)
-Sin Cara defeat False Sin Cara (5:59)
-Awesome Truth defeat John Morrison and Evan Bourne to win the Tag Titles (12:22)
-Natalya defeat Brie Bella to retain the Divas Title (4:15)
-Cody Rhodes defeat Kofi Kingston to retain the IC Title (8:50)
-Mark Henry defeat Randy Orton,Sheamus,Wade Barrett,Christian and Drew McIntire in a HIAC Match to retain the WHC (34:11)

SURVIVOR SERIES 2011

-Team Barrett (Barrett,Rhodes,Hunico,Ziggler and Swagger) defeat Team Bryan (Bryan,Kingston,Morrison,Ryder and Sin Cara) (20:11)
-Kelly Kelly defeat Natalya to win the Divas Title (5:51)
-Mark Henry defeat Sheamus to retain the WHC (15:40)
-Awesome Truth and Kevin Nash defeat Rock,Cena and Triple H (22:00)
-CM Punk defeat Alberto Del Rio to win the WWE Title (19:34)

NO WAY OUT 2012:

-Daniel Bryan defeat Sheamus,Mark Henry,Drew McIntire,Big Show and Wade Barrett in a Elimination Chamber Match to retain the WHC (24:13)
-Zack Ryder defeat Dolph Ziggler to win the US Title (9:30)
-Cody Rhodes defeat Santino Marella,Booker-T and Jack Swagger in a Steel Cage Match to retain the IC Title (11:26)
-John Cena fought Kane (10:05)
-CM Punk defeat Alberto Del Rio,Dolph Ziggler,Chris Jericho,Kofi Kingston and The Miz to retain the WWE Title in a Elimination Chamber Match (30:59)

ROYAL RUMBLE 2012

-Epico and Primo defeat Marella and Swagger to retain the titles (8:45)
-The Miz defeat R-Truth (10:41)
-Daniel Bryan defeat Big Show to retain the WHC (11:58)
-Kane defeat John Cena (12:39)
-CM Punk defeat Dolph Ziggler to retain the WWE Title (20:33)
-Sheamus won the RR Match (61:20)


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2006 {V. 2.0}:*

*"I Quit" Match*
Ric Flair def. Mick Foley

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Mr. Kennedy def. Bobby Lashley {c} and Finlay

*Hardcore Match for the ECW Championship*
Sabu {C} def. Carlito

*Singles Match*
King Booker def. The Big Show.

*Singles Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio {C} def. Batista.

*Tag Team Match*
D Generation X {Shawn Michaels and Triple H} def. The McMahons {Vince and Shane}.

*Buried Alive Match*
The Undertaker def. Kurt Angle.

*Triple Threat match for the WWE Championship*
Edge def. Randy Orton {C} and Rob Van Dam.

*First Time Ever Dream Match*
John Cena def. Hulk Hogan.


----------



## roipdh12

*Re-booking of the Worst WWE PPV's of all time {part I}:*

*Wrestle Mania IX*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Shawn Michaels {C} def. Marty Jannety.

*Twenty Man Over The Top Rope Battle Royal*
Bam Bam Bigelow won the Battle Royal by last eliminating Bob Backlund.

*Singles Match*
Jerry "The King" Lawler def. Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake

*WWF Tag Team Championship match*
The Steiner Brothers def. Money Inc. {C}.

*Singles Match*
Lex Luger def. Tatanka - breaking Tatanka's streak as a result.

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker def. Razor Ramon

*Loser Leaves Town Match*
Mr. Perfect def. Ric Flair

*Semi-Main Event: The Ultimate USA vs Japan match*
Yokozuna def. Hulk Hogan.

*The Main Event: WWF Championship Match - First Time Ever*
Bret "The Hitman" Hart {C} def. "The Macho Man" Randy Savage.



*The Great American Bash 2004*

*Fatal 4 Way Elimination Match for the WWE United States Championship*
John Cena {C} def. Rob Van Dam & Rene Dupree & Booker T.

*Singles match*
Luther Reigns def. Charlie Hass.

*Tag Team Match*
The Dudley Boyz def. Paul London and Billy Kidman.

*Falls Count Anywhere match for the WWE Cruiser Weight Championship*
Rey Mysterio {C} def. Chavo Guerrero.

*Texas Bullrope match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the WWE Championship at Summer Slam*
The Undertaker def. John Bradshaw Layfield.

*Two Out Of Three Falls Match for the WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero {c} def. Booker T {2-1}


----------



## JeriTest23

NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS 2012

-Chris Jericho won a 21 Man Battle Royal to face the WH Champion in WM28 (17:05)
_order.elimination:Young,Otunga,Gabriel,The Usos,Mahal,Khali,Epico,Primo,Kidd,Ryder,
McIntire,Swagger,Truth,Show,Rhodes,Marella,Kingston,Barrett and Miz_
-Sheamus defeat Mark Henry (8:11)
-Kane defeat John Cena (12:59)
-Tamina Snuka defeat Natalya to win the Divas Title (5:05)
-Daniel Bryan defeat Wade Barrett to retain the WHC (15:52)
-CM Punk defeat Dolph Ziggler to retain the WWE Title (19:55)

WM28

-Kingston and Truth defeat Epico and Primo,Ziggler and Swagger,Kidd and Gabriel and The Usos in a Gauntlet Match to win the Tag Titles (18:56)
-Zack Ryder and Eve Torres defeat Drew McIntire and Brie Bella (6:13)
-Big Show defeat Mark Henry (7:08)
-Santino Marella defeat Jack Swagger to win the US Title (6:01)
-Kane defeat Randy Orton (11:06)
-Sheamus defeat Daniel Bryan to win the WHC (0:18)
-Beth Phoenix defeat Natalya (8:55)
-Cody Rhodes defeat Booker-T to retain the IC Title (10:03)
-The Rock defeat John Cena (20:50)
-CM Punk defeat Chris Jericho to retain the WWE Title (23:33)
-The Undertaker defeat Triple H in a HIAC Match (30:41)


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2010:*

*Main Event: 7 on 7 Tag Team Elimination Match*
The Nexus {Wade Barrett & David Otunga & Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel & Skip Sheffield & Michael Tarver & Darren Young} def. Team WWE {John Cena & Daniel Bryan & Chris Jericho & Rey Mysterio & Evan Bourne & John Morrison & R Truth}.

*Co-Main Event: Singles Face vs Face Match*
"The Rated R Superstar" Edge def. Bret "The Hitman" Hart. 

*Singles Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian {C} def. Cm Punk.

*Singles Match for the WWE Championship. Had anyone interfered in this match he would be suspended indefinitely. If Orton loses the match he would not get a rematch *
Randy Orton def. Sheamus {C} via a Disqualification.

*Singles Match*
Kane def. The Big Show. After the match the casket is near the ring Taker comes out but Kane tombstones him {like with Kane vs Mysterio in real life}.

*Singles Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Melina def. Alicia Fox {C}.

*Fatal 4 Way Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler {C} def. Kofi Kingston & Jack Swagger & Cody Rhodes.


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2008*

*Main Event: Hell In A Cell Match with Mick Foley as the Special Guest Referee*
The Undertaker def. Edge

*Semi Main Event: First Time Ever Singles Match*
Batista def. John Cena

*Singles Match for the WWE Championship*
Jeff Hardy def. Triple H {C}.

*Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Cm Punk {C} def. Shawn Michaels and Chris Jericho.

*Singles Match*
Rey Mysterio def. John Bradshaw Layfield

*Singles Match*
MVP def. The Big Show

*Opening Match: Triple Threat Mixed Tag Team Match for both the WWE Intercontinental and WWE Women's Championships*
Glamarella {Santino Marrela and Beth Pheonix} def. Kofi Kingston & Mickie James {C} and The Burchil's {Paul and Katie Lee}.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WM XXX
*Bryan* vs Sheamus 30 Mins. Iron Man Match

HHH vs *CM Punk*

*Batista* vs Orton(c) vs Brock Lesnar for WWE WHC 

Undertaker vs *John Cena*

Shield vs *Wyatt Family* Tornado 6 Man Tag

*The USOs* vs New Age Outlaws(c) vs Cesaro & Swagger vs La Matadores for the WTT Championship

Rey Mysterio(c) vs *Alberto Del Rio* for the IC Title


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim

*WrestleMania 30*
_If CM Punk stayed with the company, and Daniel Bryan main-evented nonetheless._

*Winner Enters the Main Event*
Daniel Bryan vs Triple H w/ Stephanie McMahon

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
Cesaro _last eliminates_ Big Show

*Falls Count Anywhere*
The Shield vs The Wyatt Family

*The Streak*
John Cena vs The Undertaker

*Divas Championship Invitational*
AJ Lee _submits_ Naomi

*Loser Leaves WWE: No Holds Barred*
CM Punk vs Brock Lesnar w/ Paul Heyman

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton (c) vs Batista​


----------



## roipdh12

*Re-book Wrestle Mania 31:*
Note:
I know this card seems a little wired but I might add the full road to this WM 31 later so you can understand it better.

*Wrestle Mania 31:*

*Pre-Show: Singles Match*
Damien Sandow def. The Miz.

*Opening Match: Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Daniel Bryan def. Dolph Ziggler {C}.

*2.Fatal 4 Way Tag Team Hardcore Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Ascension {C} def. The Usos & Hideo Itami and Finn Balor & The Lucha Dragons.

*3.Thirty Man Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal for a future WWE United States or WWE Intercontinental Championship shot*
The Big Show won by last eliminating Mark Henry. Final 4: Show & Henry & Breeze & Goldust. Final 6:Show & Henry & Breeze & Goldust & Rowan & Tyson Kidd.

*4.Singles Match*
Bray Wyatt def. Randy Orton.

*5.Eight Men Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
Kevin Owens def. Wade Barrett & Cody Rhodes & Sami Zayn & Adrian Neville & Kofi Kingston & Big E & Luke Harper.

*6.Singles Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Rusev {C} def. John Cena via a tap out {!}.

*7.Singles Match with the winner getting full control of the WWE*
Triple H {representing himself and Stephanie McMahon Helmsley} def. RyBack {representing Vince and Linda McMahon}.

*8.Eight Diva Tag Team Match*
AJ Lee & Charlotte & Naomi & Bayley def. Paige & The Bella Twins & Natalya,

*9.No Holds Barred Match*
Cesaro def. Brock Lesnar.

*10.Semi-Main Event: Singles Match*
The Undertaker def. Sting.

*11.Main Event: Triple Threat Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Roman Reigns {2015 Royal Rumble Winner} def. Seth Rollins {C} and Dean Ambrose.


----------



## JeriTest23

VENGEANCE 2012:

-Cody Rhodes defeat Drew McIntire,Booker-T and R-Truth to retain the IC Title (9:53)
-Kane fought Randy Orton in a Last Man Standing Match (13:45)
-Mark Henry defeat Big Show (5:11)
-Ryback defeat 2 jobbers (2:33)
-Brock Lesnar defeat John Cena in a Extreme Rules Match (20:50)
-Sheamus defeat Daniel Bryan to retain the WH Title (19:59)
-CM Punk defeat Chris Jericho to retain the WWE Title (24:32)

OVER THE LIMIT 2012

-Alberto Del Rio defeat Randy Orton (12:21)
-R-Truth and Kofi Kingston defeat Reks and Mahal to retain the Tag Titles (6:36)
-Christian won a 20 Man Battle Royal to win the IC Title (17:47)
_order.elimination: Otunga,Epico,O'Neil,Khali,Sin Cara,Hawkins,JTG,Primo,Usos,Tatsu,Slater,
Henry,Young,Zeke,McIntire,Regal,Kidd and Rhodes_
-Santino Marella defeat Ziggler and Swagger to retain the US Title (8:22)
-Sheamus defeat Chris Jericho to retain the WHC Title (18:58)
-John Cena defeat Big Show (10:15)
-CM Punk defeat Daniel Bryan in a 30 Minutes Iron Man Match to retain the WWE Title (30:00)


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 1991*

*1.Opening Match:Tag Team Match*
The British Bulldog and The Texas Tornado def. Power and Glory.

*2.Jail House Match*
Big Boss Man def. The Mountie.

*3.Tag Team Match*
The Natural Disasters def. The Bushwhackers. 

*4.Singles Match for the WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Bret Hart {C} def. Sgt Slaughter.

*5.Singles Match*
The Ultimate Warrior def. Mr. Perfect.

*6.Singles Match for the Million Dollar Championship*
Virgil def. Ted Dibiase {C}.

*7.Street Fight for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Legion Of Doom {C} def. The Nasty Boyz.

*8.Singles Match*
Irwin R. Schyster def. Greg "The Hammer" Valentine.

*9.Co-Main Event: Singles Match for the WWF Championship*
The Undertaker {w\Paul Bearer} def. Hulk Hogan {C}.

*The Main Event*
The wedding of Macho Man Randy Savage and Miss Elizabeth.


----------



## EyeZac

*WrestleMania 22*

_John Cena_ vs. Triple H - WWE Championship
_Kurt Angle_ vs. Rey Mysterio - World Heavyweight Championship
_The Undertaker _vs. Mark Henry - Casket Match
_Shawn Michaels_ vs. Mr. McMahon - No Holds Barred
_Torrie Wilson_ vs. Candice Michelle
_Mickie James_ vs. Trish Stratus (c) - Women's Championship
The Boogeyman vs. _Booker T and Sharmell_
_Edge (with Lita)_ vs. Mick Foley - Street Fight
_Randy Orton_ vs. Chris Benoit (c) - United States Championship
Rob Van Dam, Shelton Benjamin, _Ric Flair_, Finlay, Matt Hardy, and Bobby Lashley - MITB
_Big Show and Kane (c)_ vs. Carlito and Chris Masters


----------



## TripleG

*SUMMERSLAM 1991*

Basically, I'd keep it the same except drop Bushwhackers Vs. Natural Disasters & IRS Vs. Valentine and make a double main event. 

*BODY BAG MATCH*
The Ultimate Warrior Vs. The Undertaker
w/Sid Justice as Guest Enforcer
- The precursor to the Casket Match. They had done this match at house shows and such, but never had a big burn off match on PPV or anything like that. Obviously Warrior walked out they couldn't do it, but if they had done it at Summerslam instead of that pointless handicap match, it could be have been more beneficial. You get a big grudge match as part of the main event and Undertaker goes over, which sets him up for his title match with Hogan down the road. Also, you get Justice introduced in a similar fashion. 

*WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP*
"The Immortal" Hulk Hogan -c- Vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts
- The match never happened and it would have been interesting. Hogan would have gone over just so he could drop it to Taker, but the match itself would have been interesting. 

Or if they HAD to do the tag team main event, then do Hogan & Warrior Vs. Jake & Taker.


----------



## roipdh12

*Wrestle Mania XXVIII*

*0.Pre-Show Match: Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Pepole Power {"A-Lister" David Otunga and "The Chosen One" Drew Mclntyre} {C} {W\John Laurinaitis} def. Team Pepole {"The Cobra Master" Santino Marrela and "Book-End" Booker T} {w\Teddy Long}.

*1.Opening Match: Inferno Match with Eve Torres in a Natural Corner*
"The Big Red Machine" Kane def. "The Internet Champion" Zack Ryder

*2.Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
"The Celtic Warrior" Sheamus def. "Dashing" Cody Rhodes {C}.

*3.Singles Match for the WWE United States Championship*
"The Destroyer" Brodus Clay def. "The World's Largest Athlete" The Big Show {C}.

*4.Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
"The Show Off" Dolph Ziggler {w\Vickie Guerrero} def. "The Awesome One" The Miz & "The All American American" Jack Swagger {W\Vickie Guerrero} & "The Wildcat" Kofi Kingston & "The Face Droper" Tyson Kidd & "The Daredevil" Justin Gabriel & "A-Ry" Alex Riley & "The Truth" R Truth.

*5.Lumberjill Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
"The Glamazon" Beth Pheonix {C} def. "The Hart Dungeon" Natalya.

*6.Singles Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
"The American Dragon" Daniel Bryan {w\AJ Lee} def. "The World's Strongest Man" Mark Henry {C}.

*7.Singles "First Time Ever" Match*
"The Beast Incarnate" Brock Lesnar {w\Paul Heyman} def. "The Viper" Randy Orton.

*8."End Of An Era" Hell In A Cell Match with Shawn Michaels as the Special Guest Referee*
"The Phenom" The Undertaker def. "The Game" Triple H.

*9.No Holds Barred Match for the WWE Championship*
"The Best In The World" Cm Punk {C} def. "Y2J" Chris Jericho {the 2012 Royal Rumble Match Winner}.

*10.The Main Event:"A Year In The Making" Singles Match*
"The Great One" The Rock def. "The Cenation Leader" John Cena


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania 31*

_*After the match, Seth Rollins' entrance theme began to play, Lesnar anticipated that he would appear from the back but instead Rollins appeared behind Lesnar and blindsided him with the Money in the Bank briefcase. Rollins then cashed in his Money in the Bank contract, hit a Curb Stomp to Lesnar, pinning him to win the title. Post-match, Rollins ran back up the entrance ramp and celebrated with the championship*_

*Money in the Bank cash-in Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs. *Seth Rollins (with The Authority)*

_*The Rock came to the ring before the main event to announce that WrestleMania had set a new Levi’s Stadium attendance record of 76,976. In the end, Bryan was able to trap Lesnar in the Yes Lock until Lesnar powered out of it and hit an F-5, but Bryan kicked out at a two-count. Lesnar executed a second consecutive F-5 on Bryan to retain the championship*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Brock Lesnar(c) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Daniel Bryan

_*The beginning of this match started off with Taker and Triple H going at it outside of the ring, destroying a barricade in the process. This match went back and forth, with Undertaker hitting Cena with a Chokeslam, Last Ride, but still Cena kicked out of both. After that, Cena answered back with an Attitude Adjustment, but Undertaker kicked out. Undertaker then hit the Tombstone Piledriver, but Cena kicked out. Cena then nailed Undertaker with a chair shot, but after some more back and forth action Cena was able to execute a second AA, but Taker kicked out. Cena immediately nailed him with a devastating third AA, but The Undertaker still kicked out. After numerous steel chair shots, and telling Undertaker to stay down, Cena seemingly had the match won when he executed Undertaker’s Tombstone Piledriver, but Undertaker once again kicked out. Cena then grabbed a metal chain, but Undertaker locked the Hell’s Gate on Cena. He tried to fight out of it, but Cena tapped out. The Undertaker’s WrestleMania streak thus continued to 23-0. 

After the match, the Undertaker had to be helped to the locker room by WWE staff after he collapsed outside the ring and could not walk under his own power.*_

*No Holds Barred Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. John Cena

_*The end of the match came when Rusev hit Reigns with a jumping side kick and Lana retrieved a chain from under the ring, which prompted Hulk Hogan to interfere on Reigns' behalf. Hogan confronted Lana on the ring apron which led to her being accidentally knocked off by Rusev, who was then hit with a spear for Reigns' pin*_

*United States Championship*
Rusev(c) (with Lana) vs. *Roman Reigns*

_*Originally promoted as being for Paige's WWE Divas Championship, the match (which received a pre-match endorsement from Stephanie McMahon) would instead determine the first WWE Women's Champion, as the Divas title would be retired. Before the match, McMahon began to gloat about her accomplishments in starting a "revolution" in the WWE Divas division, which prompted Paige to come to the ring. After a verbal exchange, McMahon insulted Paige and slapped her, taunting that she wouldn't retaliate because she dare not hit a McMahon. After the match, Stephanie taunted Paige for losing, then brought UFC Women's Bantamweight Champion Ronda Rousey (who was sitting in the front row) into the ring to protect her in case Paige tried to attack. After McMahon let Paige know that she "owns every ring she is in" Paige slapped her and Rousey turned on McMahon and put an armbar on her, then helped Paige her from the ring*_

*Lumberjill Match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Paige(c) vs. *Nikki Bella*

_*Late in the match, Wyatt introduced a steel folding chair into the ring by tossing it to Ambrose, but Ambrose hesitated to use it on him. Wyatt kneeled down and told Ambrose to be the monster that he is and to finish him off; again begging Ambrose. Wyatt continued taunts led to an enraged Ambrose's aggressive retaliation with chair shots causing the DQ, but Wyatt just laughed while taking punishment until Ambrose finally knocked him out with chair shot to the head*_

Dean Ambrose vs. *Bray Wyatt (with Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)*

_*Goldust defeated his brother via a roll-up pin. Stardust shook Goldust's hand after the match, but later attacked his brother and confronted his father Dusty at ringside, informing them that Cody Rhodes was dead*_

Stardust vs. * Goldust*

*If Triple H wins, The Authority would regain control and Sting would never appear on WWE television again*
*Sting* vs. Triple H 

*Randy Orton* vs. Seth Rollins (with J & J Security)

_*WWE Hall of Famers Pat Patterson, "Rowdy" Roddy Piper, Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat, Ric Flair, Bret Hart & The Kliq (Shawn Michaels, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash & X-Pac) congratulated Cesaro after his victory*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs. *Cesaro*

*Pre-Show Match #2: André the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
*Neville* def. Bad News Barrett, Ryback, Damien Sandow, The Miz, Jack Swagger, Tyson Kidd, Curtis Axel, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, Jimmy Uso, Jey Uso, Epico, Primo, Kane, Alex Riley, David Otunga, Kofi Kingston, Big E, Xavier Woods, Titus O'Neil, Darren Young, Heath Slater, Leo Kruger, Bo Dallas, Fandango, R-Truth, Sin Cara, Zack Ryder & El Torito 

*Pre-Show Match #1: Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Luke Harper & Erick Rowan(c) vs. The Usos vs. *The World's Largest Tag Team*​


----------



## roipdh12

*Extreme Rules 2014*

*0.Pre-Show Match: Triple Threat match for the WWE United States Championship*
The Miz {C} def. Alberto Del Rio and Kofi Kingston.

*1.Opening Match: Singles Match*
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal Winner Cesaro {w\Paul Heyman} def. Jack Swagger {w\Zeb Coulter}.

*2.Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos {C} {w\Naomi} def. The Prime Time Players.

*3.Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Bad News Barrett def. "Dashing" Cody Rhodes {C}.

*4.Eight Man Tag Team No Holds Barred Match*
The Wyatt Family {Bray Wyatt & Kane & Luke Harper & Erick Rowan} def. Randy Orton & Batista & Rob Van Dam & Dolph Ziggler.

*5.Three On Two Handicap Match*
RyBack and John Cena def. The Authority {Sheamus & The Big Show & Brodus Clay}.

*6.Singles Match*
Rusev {W\Lana} def. Big E.

*7.Tables Match*
Seth Rollins {w\J & J Security} def. Roman Reigns

*8.Singles Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Paige {C} def. Tamina Snuka.

*9.Extreme Rules Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Daniel Bryan {C} def. Triple H {w\Stephanie McMahon Helmsley}.



*Backlash 2014:*

*0.Pre-Show Match: Tag Team Turmiol match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos {C} def. The Authority {Mark Henry and The Big Show} & The Prime Time Players & The Wyatt Family {Luke Harper and Erick Rowan} & Los Matadores.

*1.Opening Match: Singles Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Jack Swagger def. The Miz {C}.

*2.Fatal 4 Way Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Bad News Barrett {C} def. Cody Rhodes & Brodus Clay & Goldust.

*3.Semi Final Match in the WWE World Heavyweight Championship Tournament *
John Cena def. Sheamus {w\The Authority}.

*4.Semi Final Match in the WWE World Heavyweight Championship Tournament*
RyBack def. Batista.

*5.Singles Match*
Cesaro {W\Paul Heyman} def. Rob Van Dam.

*6.Singles Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Paige {C} def. Natalya {w\Tyson Kidd}.

*7.Singles Match*
Bray Wyatt {W\The Wyatt Family} and Randy Orton fought to a Double Count Out.

*8.Singles Match*
Rusev def. Kofi Kingston.

*9.Singles Match*
Triple H {w\Stephanie McMahon Helmsley} def. Dolph Ziggler.

*10.Semi-Main Event: Steel Cage Match*
Roman Reigns def. Seth Rollins {w\J&J Security}.

*11.The Main Event: Singles Tournament Finals match for the Vacant WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
RyBack def. John Cena.


----------



## MothJoke

Extreme Rules 2012

Falls Count Anywhere
Randy Orton def Kane

Tables (IC)
Cody Rhodes def Big Show (c)

3 out of 5 (WHC)
Sheamus (c) def Daniel Bryan

1 on 1 over the top rope battle royal
Ryback def Brodus Clay

Chicago Street Fight (WWE)
CM Punk def Chris Jericho

Bra & Panties (Divas)
Nikki Bella (c) def Layla

Extreme Rules
Brock Lesnar def John Cena


----------



## roipdh12

*Battleground 2014:*

*0.Pre-Show: Singles Match*
Naomi def. Cameron

*0.Pre-Show: Six Man Tag Team Match*
The Wyatt Family {Kane & Luke Harper & Erick Rowan} def. Big E and The Prime Time Players.

*1.Opening Match: Singles Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Rusev def. Jack Swagger {C} via a Count Out.

*2.Singles Match*
Bo Dallas def. R Truth

*3.Singles Match*
Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins never started. {like in reality}.

*4.Street Fight for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Sheamus def. Bad News Barrett {C}.

*5.Singles Match*
Bray Wyatt def. Randy Orton.

*6.Singles Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee {C} def. Paige

*7.Singles Match*
Chris Jericho def. Cody Rhodes.

*8.Ten Man Tag Team Match with the person that is pinned or submitting gets fired*
Dolph Ziggler & The Usos & Kofi Kingston & Goldust def. The Authority {Brodus Clay & The Big Show & Joey Mercury & Jamie Nobel}. Ziggler won the match by pinning Brodus Clay who got fired {pretty much in the same time that he was fired in reality - even though I want him to stay I want to follow most of the real life events}.

*9.The Main Event: Fatal 4 Way Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
RyBack {C} def. Roman Reigns & John Cena & Cesaro {W\Paul Heyman}. RyBack pinned Cesaro to win the match. After the match Cesaro started to attack RyBack but he was almost taken out until Brock Lesnar made his return to dominant RyBack and have the Heyman Force {Lesnar and Cesaro} stand tall in the end of the night.


*Summer Slam 2014:*

*0.Pre-Show: Twenty Man "Summer Slam" Battle Royal*
Bo Dallas won by last eliminating Kofi Kingston.

*0.Pre-Show: Tag Team Match*
The Miz and Damien Mizdow def. Dolph Ziggler and R-Ziggler.

*1.Triple Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Wyatt Family {Luke Harper and Erick Rowan} {W\Bray Wyatt and Kane} def. The Usos {C} and The Prime Time Players. After the match Randy Orton quickly appeared and tried to attack The Wyatt Family but then with help from The Usos he succeeded with Bray looking on from the entrance ramp.

*2.Singles Match*
Cody Rhodes def. Chris Jericho

*3.Singles Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Rusev def. Jack Swagger {C}.

*4.Submission Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Paige def. AJ Lee {C} by passing out.

*5.Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Seth Rollins {w\J&J Security & The Big Show} def. Dean Ambrose. The same match that happened on Raw the night after Summer Slam in reality with the same Curb Stomp threw the cinder blocks to write Ambrose off TV until Unforgiven {my replacement to Night Of Champions}.

*6.Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Cesaro {w\Paul Heyman} def. Sheamus {C} {w\The Authority}. Cesaro won clean here and hit Sheamus with another neturalizer after the match.

*7.Singles Match with The Wyatt Family banned from ringside*
Randy Orton def. Bray Wyatt. After the match the lights went out and Bray who was laid down in the center of the ring disapeared.

*8.Semi-Main Event: Singles Match*
Roman Reigns def. John Cena. Reigns wins clean and after the match he and Cena shook hands with Cena raising his hand in the air as a sign for respect and the start of the passing of the torch to him.

*9.The Main Event: Singles Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
RyBack {C} def. Brock Lesnar {w\Paul Heyman and Cesaro}. The match ended with Cesaro accidentally distracting Lesnar allowing RyBack to hit him with a third shell shock for the victory. After the match Cesaro and Lesnar argued only to have Heyman seperate the two but then RyBack hit both Cesaro and Lesnar with a shell shock to end the show standing tall with The Heyman Force running away.


----------



## roipdh12

*Unforgiven 2014:*

*0. Pre-Show: Singles Match*
Big E {w\The Prime Time Players} def. Kane {w\Luke Harper and Erick Rowan}.

*1. Opening Match: Two Out Of Three Falls Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Wyatt Family {C} def. The Usos 2-0.

*2.Singles Match*
Bo Dallas def. Kofi Kingston

*3.Singles Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Rusev {C} def. Mark Henry

*4.Singles Debut Match*
Kevin Owens def. Sheamus.

*5.Triple Threat Elimination Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Cesaro {C} def. The Miz and Dolph Ziggler.

*6.Singles Match*
Seth Rollins def. Roman Reigns via a Forefit. Then Ambrose returned and attacked Rollins {like in reality}.

*7.Singles Match*
Randy Orton def. Chris Jericho. 

*8.Fatal 4 Way Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Nikki Bella def. Paige {C} & AJ Lee & Brie Bella.

*9.Semi-Main Event: Singles Match*
John Cena def. Cody Rhodes.

*10.The Main Event: Singles Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
RyBack {C} def. Brock Lesnar.
The match ended with Cesaro accidentally getting hit with a punch to the face from Lesnar when the ref was down.Then he started to attack Lesnar. He hit him with 2 neturalizers and then hit the giant swing on Heyman. He then left the ring allowing RyBack to hit Lesnar with a shell shocked for the win. After the match Cesaro returned and destoried Lesnar putting him threw the barricade and threw both announcers tables. His attack ended with a neturalizer on the steel steps which caused Lesnar to bleed and to be taken on a strecher. The show ended with both RyBack and Cesaro celebrating with their respective championships and then we saw Cesaro looking at the WWE World Heavyweight title that RyBack holds and the two had a face off to close off the night.


----------



## roipdh12

*No Mercy 2014:*

*0.Pre-Show: Singles Match*
Bo Dallas def. Jack Swagger.

*0.Pre-Show: Singles Match*
Dolph Ziggler def. The Miz.

*1. Opening Match: No Disqualification Match*
Kevin Owens def. Sheamus.

*2. Six Man Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Wyatt Family {Luke Harper and Erick Rowan {C} & Kane} def. The Usos & Goldust.

*3.Singles "Debut" Match*
Neville def. Curtis Axel

*4.No Holds Barred Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Rusev {C} def. Mark Henry

*5.Singles Match*
John Cena def. Cody Rhodes.

*6.Singles Match for the WWE Divas Championship where the loser will be the winner's personal assistant for 30 days.*
Nikki Bella {C} def. Brie Bella.

*7.Three On One Handicap Match*
Randy Orton def. The Big Show & Joey Mercury & Jamie Nobel.

*8.Semi-Main Event: Champion vs Champion Unsanctioned Match. Neither title was on the line in the match *
WWE World Heavyweight Champion RyBack def. WWE Intercontinental Champion Cesaro. After the match RyBack helped Cesaro up and the two shook hands. Then the Authority tried to attack them but they were unsuccessful.

*9.The Main Event: Hell In A Cell Match*
Seth Rollins def. Dean Ambrose. Before you start to shout at me that Ambrose needs to win in their final meeting - I will say that this is not their final one {you will see in the next posts} but their feud will take a 3 month hiatus after that match. The match ends with Rollins beating Ambrose with a Curb Stomp onto a steel chair after Ambrose was distracted by a video package that was on the titantron. After the match Rollins tried to hit Ambrose with a Curb Stomp threw Cinder Blocks {like he did at Summer Slam} but he was countered and as Ambrose was about to hit him with the Dirty Deeds threw the Cinder Blocks the lights went out. Then you do the same Bray Wyatt return with the hologram and so on and you have Wyatt standing tall in the middle of the cell to end the show. This allows you to take a brake from Rollins vs Ambrose and split both into new feud: Ambrose with Wyatt & Rollins with The Anti-Authority {like in reality but I will book it a lot different then what it was}. Their feud will continue after the next 2 PPV's {Survivor Series and Armageddon} which will see them in their new feuds. After those they will continue the feud {see in the next posts}.



*Survivor Series 2014:*

*0.Pre-Show match: Singles Match*
The Big Show def. Xavier Woods in 10 seconds.

*0.Singles Match*
Jack Swagger def. Kane.

*1.Opening Match - Tag Team Turmoil match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Ascension def. The Wyatt Family {Luke Harper and Erick Rowan} {C} & The Usos & Los Matadores & The Prime Time Players.

*2.Singles Match*
Tyler Breeze def. Goldust.

*3.Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination Match*
Team Paige {Paige & Natalya & Charlotte & Naomi & Emma} def. Team Fox {Alicia Fox & Cameron & Summer Rae & Layla & Eva Marie}.

Sole Survivor\s: Naomi and Charlotte.

*4.Singles Match*
Bray Wyatt def. Dean Ambrose via a Disqualification. The same match that happened in reality at Survivor Series.

*5.Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination Match*
Team Neville {Neville & The Lucha Dragons & Kofi Kingston & Big E} def. Team Miz {The Miz & Damien MizDow & Bo Dallas & Tyson Kidd & Curtis Axel}.

Sole Survivor\s: Neville.

*6.Singles Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Nikki Bella {C} def. AJ Lee. Keep the same.

*7.Traditional Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination Match*
Team WWE {WWE World Heavyweight Champion RyBack & John Cena & WWE Intercontinental Champion Cesaro & Kevin Owens & Dolph Ziggler} def. Team Authority {Triple H & Seth Rollins & WWE United States Champion Rusev & Cody Rhodes & Mark Henry}.

I never understood why Triple H didn't wrestle in this match and of course I changed the teams a little bit as a result of storyline and character development in my booking.

Order of eliminations:
1.Mark Henry was eliminated by RyBack after a Zig Zag {From Ziggler} & a Spike Piledriver {from Owens} and a Shell Shock {from RyBack}.
2.Dolph Ziggler was eliminated by Seth Rollins after a curb stomp followed by a pheonix splash.
3.Cody Rhodes was eliminated by John Cena by submitting to the STF.
4.Rusev was eliminated as a result of a count out after RyBack buried him under the announcers table.
5.Kevin Owens was eliminated by Triple H with 2 pedigrees.
6.John Cena was eliminated by Seth Rollins with a curb stomp.
7.RyBack was eliminated by Seth Rollins {after an unintentional distraction from John Cena}. The two then brawled outside of the ring.
8.Triple H was eliminated by Cesaro with 2 F5's {to continue the feud between Lesnar and Cesaro that started at Unforgiven with Cesaro's complete face turn}.
9.Seth Rollins was eliminated by Cesaro {*}.

Sole Survivor\s: Cesaro.

{*} - The match ended with the ref taken out and the Auhtority's referee Scott Armstrong coming to the ring and starting to count an unconscious Cesaro {as a result from a brutal attack from Triple H}. Then Sting made his WWE debut and came out. He and Triple H had a face off which ended with Sting hitting him with the Scorpion Death Drop. He then helped Cesaro to cover a Rollins for the victory. After the match Cesaro celebrated to end the show.


----------



## roipdh12

*Armageddon 2014:*

*0.Pre-Show: Tag Team Match*
The Miz and Damien MizDow def. The Usos.

*1.Opening Match: Singles Match*
Kevin Owens def. Kane.

*2.Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship.*
The Ascension {C} def. The Lucha Dragons.

*3.Singles Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Rusev {C} def. Neville.

*4.Singles Match*
Roman Reigns def. The Big Show.

*5.No Holds Barred Match*
Seth Rollins def. Cesaro. The match ended with Brock Lesnar making his return and destroying Cesaro allowing Rollins to capture the win.

*6.Six Pac Challenge Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Sami Zayn {C} def. Dolph Ziggler & Bo Dallas & Cody Rhodes & Tyler Breeze & Kofi Kingston.
In the night after survivor series The Authority had put Cesaro in a twenty man battle royal for his title {like they did with Ambrose's US Title in reality}. The final 2 in the match were him and Zayn but Seth Rollins & The Big Show & J and J security ran down to the ring and eliminated him. After the match Cesaro and Zayn had a fail attack on the Authority. As a result the Authority had decided to put the odds against Zayn and have him defend the title in a Six Pac Challenge Match.

*7.Semi-Main Event: Hardcore Match*
Dean Ambrose def. Bray Wyatt. Keep almost the same {like TLC 14'}. The only change I will have is Ambrose winning by hitting the Dirty Deeds {the DDT one} on Bray on thumbtacks. 

*8. Lumberjill Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Naomi def. Nikki Bella {C}.

*9.Singles Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
RyBack {C} vs John Cena ended in a No Contest. This was the follow-up from Survivor Series. The match ended with The Authority coming out and attacking both men causing the No Contest. Then Seth Rollins attempted to cash in his Money In The Bank Contract but then Roman Reigns came out and with help from RyBack and Cena he took down the Authority. The show ended with the faces celebrating.


----------



## roipdh12

*Royal Rumble 2015:*

*Pre-Show: Singles Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Naomi {C} def. Natalya.

*0.Pre-Show: Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Ascension {C} def. The New Day {Kofi Kingston and Big E}.

*1.Opening Match: Ladder Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Sami Zayn {C} def. Cesaro. The match ended with Brock Lesnar coming out and brawling with Cesaro allowing Zayn to climb the ladder and retain the title. {13 minutes}.

*2. Unsanctioned Match *
Dean Ambrose def. Seth Rollins. At the Raw after Armageddon - Ambrose came out and said that he didn't forget about his unfinished business with Rollins. On the Raw the next week it is announced that the two will have their final meeting in the Royal Rumble in an Unsanctioned Match. {21 minutes}.

*3.Singles Match*
Sting def. Triple H. The same match they had at Wrestle Mania 31 in reality just with a different ending. The finish saw HHH trying to hit Sting with the broken sledghammer but sting countered with a 3rd Scorpion Death Drop. The whole NWO vs DX angle happens in the same way during the match as I loved it. {17 minutes}
After the match Triple H extends his hand to Sting for a handshake which is accepted and then HHH raises Sting's hand. After that everybody leaves and Sting is left alone in the ring celebrating his win when a gong sound is heard and the lights go out. The Undertaker makes his first WWE appearance since defeating RyBack at Wrestle Mania 30 {I'm almost sure that I posted my full WM 30 rebooking that I based the whole road to Wrestle Mania 31 on..if not I will post it later}. Sting and Taker had a face off with Taker pointing at the Wrestle Mania sound. Then the lights go out again and both men had disappeared from the ring. The next time we will see each of them in person is at the Raw after No Way Out {the PPV that replace Fast Lane}.

*4.Thirty Man Royal Rumble Match for a WWE World Heavyweight Championship Shot at Wrestle Mania 31*

Final 6: Reigns & Wyatt & Rusev & Ziggler & Lesnar & Cesaro.
Lesnar was eliminated by Cesaro.
Lesnar then returned to the ring and eliminated Cesaro and the two brawled to the outside of the arena until security broke them away from each other.
Ziggler got eliminated by Rusev.
Rusev got eliminated by Reigns.
Wyatt got eliminated by Reigns.

Roman Reigns won the Royal Rumble match by last eliminating Bray Wyatt. {55 minutes}

*5.Triple Threat Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. This was Seth Rollins's Money In The Bank Cash In. *
Seth Rollins def. RyBack {C} and John Cena. It was announced to be Cena vs RyBack in a No Holds Barred Match {a rematch from their No Contest at Armageddon} but in the middle of the match after both RyBack and Cena were laid down bleeding - Rollins came out and cashed in his Money In The Bank Contract and quickly hit RyBack with a curb stomp. He tried to go for a second one but Cena comes in lifts both men for an AA but Rollins jumps from him - Cena hits RyBack with an AA only to allow Rollins to hit him with a Curb Stomp for the 3 count and the win. After the match Dean Ambrose came out and had a face off with Rollins and then the Royal Rumble Winner Roman Reigns came in to have a triple face off looking at the Wrestle Mania 31 sign..and you probably know what my main event for the title at WM 31 is going to be {even if you didn't read my re-book of Wrestle Mania 31 before that - it is one of the last posts in this subject}. {22 minutes}.


----------



## roipdh12

Wrestle Mania World Title Matches {Updated Version}:

I - No title defense.
II - Hulk Hogan {C} vs Bruno Sammartino
III - Hulk Hogan {C} vs Andre The Giant
IV - Randy Savage vs Ted Dibiase {C}.
V - Hulk Hogan vs Randy Savage {C}
VI - The Ultimate Warrior {C} vs Hulk Hogan {C} - For both the WWF and IC Titles.
VII - Hulk Hogan vs Mr. Perfect {C}.
VIII - Hulk Hogan vs Ric Flair {C}.
IX - Bret Hart {C} vs Randy Savage
X - Bret Hart vs Yokozuna {C} \ Yokozuna {C} vs Lex Luger
XI - Diesel {C} vs Shawn Michaels.
XII - Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart {C}.
XIII - The Undertaker vs Bret Hart for the Vacant title in the tournament finals.
XIV - Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Shawn Michaels {C}.
XV - Stone Cold Steve Austin vs The Rock {C}.
XVI - The Rock vs Triple H {C}.
XVII - Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Kurt Angle {C} vs Triple H in a Triple Threat match.
XVIII - Triple H vs Chris Jericho {C} - Undisputed WWF Title.
XIX - Brock Lesnar vs Kurt Angle {C} - WWE \ Triple H {C} vs Booker T - WHC .
XX - Chris Benoit vs Brock Lesnar {C} vs Triple H - WHC Title triple threat match\ Eddie Guerrero {C} vs Kurt Angle - WWE Title.
XXI - Batista vs Triple H {C} - WHC Title \ John Cena vs JBL {C} - WWE Title.
XXII - John Cena {C} vs Shawn Michaels - WWE \ Rey Mysterio vs Randy Orton {C} - WHC
XXIII - The Undertaker vs John Cena {C} - WWE \ Batista {C} vs Shawn Michaels - WHC.
XXIV - The Undertaker vs Edge {C} - WHC \ Triple H vs Randy Orton {C} vs Batista - WWE Title Triple threat match.
XXV - The Undertaker {C} vs Shawn Michaels - WWE \ Randy Orton vs Triple H {C} - WWE.
XXVI - Sheamus vs Triple H {C} - WHC \ John Cena {C} vs Batista - WWE
XXVII - The Miz {C} vs Cm Punk vs John Cena - Triple Threat WWE Title \ Christian vs Edge {C} - WHC
XXVIII - Cm Punk {C} vs Chris Jericho - WWE \ Daniel Bryan vs Mark Henry {C} - WHC 
XXIX - John Cena vs Cm Punk {C} - WWE title \ RyBack vs Sheamus {C} - WHC.
XXX - Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton {C} vs John Cena {C} - Triple Threat Unification match for both the WWE and WHC titles.
XXXI - Seth Rollins {C} def. Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose in a Triple Threat Match.
XXXII - Roman Reigns {C} vs John Cena - WWE WHC Title.


----------



## roipdh12

Wrestle Mania Main Events {Updated version}:
{*} - If the title is not mention and there is a {C} sign it means that the match was for the WWE Championship.

I - Hulk Hogan and Mr. T def. Roddy Piper and Paul Orndorff.
II - Hulk Hogan {C} def. Bruno Sammartino.
III - Hulk Hogan {C} def. Andre The Giant.
IV - Randy Savage def. Ted Dibiase {C}.
V - Hulk Hogan def. Randy Savage {C}.
VI - The Ultimate Warrior {C} def. Hulk Hogan {C}.
VII - The Ultimate Warrior def. Randy Savage in a Career Threatening match.
VIII - Hulk Hogan def. Ric Flair {C}.
IX - Bret Hart {C} def. Randy Savage
X - Bret Hart def. Yokozuna {C}.
XI - Diesel {C} def. Shawn Michaels.
XII - Shawn Michaels def. Bret Hart {c}.
XIII - The Undertaker def. Bret Hart in the tournament finals for the Vacant WWF Championship.
XIV - Stone Cold Steve Austin def. Shawn Michaels {C}
XV - Stone Cold Steve Austin def. The Rock {C}.
XVI - The Rock def. Triple H {C}.
XVII - Stone Cold Steve Austin def. Kurt Angle {C} and Triple H.
XVIII - Stone Cold Steve Austin def. Hulk Hogan.
XIX - Brock Lesnar def. Kurt Angle {C}.
XX - Chris Benoit def. Brock Lesnar {C} and Triple H - WHC.
XXI - Batista def. Triple H {C} - WHC.
XXII - John Cena {C} def. Shawn Michaels.
XXIII - The Undertaker def. John Cena {C}.
XXIV - Shawn Michaels def. Ric Flair in a Career Threatening match.
XXV - The Undertaker {C} def. Shawn Michaels
XXVI - The Undertaker def. Shawn Michaels in a Streak vs Career No Disqualification match.
XXVII - The Miz {C} def. John Cena and Cm Punk in a Triple Threat Match.
XXVIII - The Rock def. John Cena.
XXIX - John Cena def. Cm Punk {C}.
XXX - Daniel Bryan def. Randy Orton {C} and John Cena {C} in a Triple Threat Unification match.
XXXI - Seth Rollins {C} def. Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns in a Triple Threat match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.
XXXII - Roman Reigns {C} def. John Cena for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2013;*

*0.Pre-Show:Tag Team Turmoil Match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Real Americans {Jack Swagger and Cesaro} {W\Zeb Coulter} def. The Big Show and Mark Henry & The Prime Time Players & 3MB.

*1.Opening Match: Ring Of Fire Match*
Bray Wyatt def. Kane. Wyatt pinned Kane in 09:49.

*2.Singles Match*
Cody Rhodes def. Damien Sandow. Rhoeds pinned Sandow in 08:23.

*3.Six Man Tag Team Match for both the WWE United States Championship and the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Shield {Dean Ambrose {C} & Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns {C}} def. Mr. Money In The Bank Randy Orton & The Usos. Rollins pinned Jimmy Uso in 09:12.

*4.Singles Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee {C} def. Natalya. AJ made Natalya submit in 07:14.

*5.Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Fandango {C} def. Rob Van Dam. Fandango pinned RVD in 06:26.

*6.Fatal 4 Way Match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the World Heavyweight Championship at Unforgiven*
The Miz def. Dolph Ziggler & Christian & Alberto Del Rio. Miz pinned Christian in 10:32.

*7.Singles Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
RyBack {C} def. Wade Barrett. RyBack pinned Barrett in 13:29.

*8.No Disqualification Match*
Brock Lesnar {w\Paul Heyman and Curtis Axel} def. Cm Punk. Lesnar pinned Punk in 25:05.

*9.Singles Match for the WWE Championship with Triple H as the Special Guest Referee*
Daniel Bryan def. John Cena {C}. Bryan made Cena submit in 27:55.

*10.Singles Match for the WWE Championship with Triple H as the Special Guest Referee*
Randy Orton def. Daniel Bryan {C}. Orton pinned Bryan in 00:08.


----------



## roipdh12

*Wrestle Mania XVII {Updated Version}: *
Note: I know that I am going to get burned after you see it but as a matter of fact WM 17 isn't a great Mania but it could have been one if it was booked a little differently.

*1.Opening Match: Singles Match for the WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho {C} def. Chris Benoit. The two needed a Mania match and I think this was the time for it. They could have used the 2 falls match from Mania 16 in the buildup to find out who was the better man {as both won the match}. They could also used the WCW animosity here and so on. The match itself would have been a great opener to Wrestle Mania - at least a lot more than the mediocre Jericho vs Regal.

*2.Fatal 4 Way Hardcore Match for the WWF Hardcore Championship*
Test def. Raven {C} & Kane & The Big Show. Basically the same match only that I added Test and had him win the match as he needed this Mania win. Also I think he would have added to this match.

*3.Six Man Tag Team Match*
The APA and Tazz def. The Right To Censor. Keep the same - it's just a filler.

*4.Triangle Tables Ladders and Chairs match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian {C} def. The Hardy Boyz and The Dudley Boyz. Hell I don't touch this match - just a great match in the show.

*5.Singles Match for the WWF Women's Championship*
Lita def. Chyna {C}. A passing of the torch in the women's division. Lita was really over with the crowd at that time and she deserved this big moment of defeating Chyna - who in reality was in a stupid match with Ivory.

*6.Singles Match for the WWF European Championship*
Eddie Guerrero def. William Regal {C}. I would have had Regal hold the title for about 4 months heading into Mania and have him drop it to Guerrero who needed a title at that time. I really liked the real booking decision but I think he shouldn't have gone over Test in this match.

*7.Street Fight with Mick Foley as the Special Guest Referee*
Shane McMahon {w\Linda McMahon} def. Vince McMahon {W\Trish Stratus}. Keep the same - great match with a lot of story telling elements in it.

*8.Semi-Main Event: Singles Match*
The Undertaker def. The Rock. This match needed to happen at Wrestle Mania and as I think that Rock vs Austin shouldn't have happened here I will book Taker vs Rock in that match. The story for it can go all back to Judgment Day 2000 when Taker returned and attacked Triple H in the end of the WWF Championship iron man match between him and The Rock - a thing that caused Rock the WWF Title. For here on you can also use things that happened in the attitude era {both were Vince's henchmen for some time etc.}. This will create a great semi-main event to wrestle mania. After the match you can have Taker put Rock inside a coffin or so to write him off TV for the next few months {like in reality}.

*9.Nineteen Man Gimmick Battle Royal*
The Iron Sheik won by last eliminating Hillbilly Jim. Nice add to the card between the main events. The only thing I will do is that I will short the time of the entrances as 10 minutes for the entrances of a 4 minute match was stupid.

*10.The Main Event: Triple Threat Match for the WWF Championship *
Stone Cold Steve Austin def. Kurt Angle {C} and Triple H.
And now for the match that everyone is going to laugh at me about. So what is the logic behind it? First of all you had all 3 men in brief rivalries before the event or almost immediately after it. You had Angle and HHH who fought over Stephanie - which is the connection between the 2 in that feud. You had HHH and Austin who feuded before the event with HHH going over. And you had the great rivalry between Austin and Angle at the summer which was great.
So how I will do it? The match pretty much writes itself. Austin won the 2001 royal rumble {like in reality}. Then at No Way Out Triple H defeated him in a phenomenal three stages of hell match for this spot so he deserves a title shot at Wrestle Mania. Then I would have had Angle RETAIN over The Rock as I believe it was stupid to have him hold the title so long only to drop it before Mania. I must say I was close to book this as Austin vs Angle or Austin vs HHH for the title but then I found out that there weren't more top competitors for them to face unless I would book Taker in a mid card match {as Rock must face the one who is not in the title match} and this is something I didn't want to do.
You will have Austin pin Angle to win the title here. There is no heel turn after the match something that shouldn't happened and that will lead to Austin vs Angle heading towards the summer. Also I would book Rock vs Austin at WM 15 & Summer Slam 2001 & WM 19 so I didn't think there is a need for another big match between the two here. By the way the Invasion Angle in my booking starts in the Summer Slam match between Rock and Austin with the WCW guys {with ones who will defect from the current WWF roster} attack both Rock and Austin and then have Rock win the title there.


----------



## JeriTest23

WRESTLEMANIA 18

-Hardy Boys defeat Dudley Boys in a Street Fight Match (14:22)
-Jazz defeat Trish Stratus to win the Women's Title (6:58)
-RVD defeat William Regal to win the IC Title (7:19)
-Kurt Angle defeat Mr. Perfect (11:40)
-Lita and Rikishi defeat Lance Storm and Tazz (4:01)
-Edge defeat Christian (9:50)
-Test defeat The Rock (15:08)
-Kane defeat Goldust,Spike Dudley,DDP and Maven to win the Hardcore Title (10:00)
_The story on backstage exactly of WM18 in real life except for Maven took the title of Kane in parking and run with the car..._
-Undertaker defeat Ric Flair (17:54)
-Steve Austin defeat Triple H (22:03)
-Chris Jericho defeat Hulk Hogan to retain the Undisputed Championship (19:07)


----------



## JeriTest23

WM20, the celebration of 20 Wrestlemanias:

-John Cena defeat The Big Show to win the US Title (8:25)
-Booker-T and RVD defeat Dudley Boys,La Resistance and Basham Brothers to retain the World Tag Team Titles (9:31)
-World's Greatest Tag Team defeat APA to retain the WWE tag titles (6:22)
-Christian defeat Chris Jericho (15:44)
-Chavo Guerrero defeat Rey Mysterio to retain the title (10:12)
-Undertaker defeat Kane (9:59)
-Lita defeat Trish Stratus (8:51)
-Eddie Guerrero defeat Kurt Angle and Brock Lesnar to retain the WWE Title (18:50)
-Randy Orton,Batista and Ric Flair defeat The Rock and Mick Foley (17:08)
-Chris Benoit defeat Triple H,HBK and Goldberg to win the WHC (24:35)

WM21, the celebration of 20th anniversary of Wrestlemania:

PreShow->Booker-T won the Battle Royal (18:00)
-Edge defeat Christian,Chris Jericho,Shelton Benjamin,Kane and Chris Benoit to win the first ever MITB Ladder Match (16:01)
-Rey Mysterio defeat Big Show (8:13)
-Eddie Guerrero defeat HBK (25:49)
-Kurt Angle and Hulk Hogan defeat La Resistance and Muhamad Hassan (10:13)
-The Undertaker defeat Randy Orton (14:14)
-JBL defeat John Cena to retain the WWE Title (16:06)
-Trish Stratus defeat Christy Hemme to retain the Women's Title (7:12)
-Batista defeat Triple H to win the WHC (22:28)


----------



## roipdh12

*The Finale of the Invasion Angle - Wrestle Mania XVIII:*
The concept of the show was that the company that will win more matches will survive. There were eleven matches on the show {some of them are with a lot of talent to utilize all the great wrestlers that were on the roster at that time and also not to have over 11-12 matches on the card}:


*1.Triple Threat Ladder Match for the WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge {WWF} {C} def. Rob Van Dam and Christian. 1-0 to WWF.

*2.Singles Match for the WWF European Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page {C} {WCW} def. William Regal {WWF}. 1-1 Draw.

*3.Ten Way Hardcore Match for the WWF Hardcore Championship*
Farrouq {WWF} def. Raven {WCW} {C} & Maven {WWF} & Tommy Dreamer {WCW} & Goldust {WWF} & Lance Storm {WCW} & Test {WCW} & Bradshaw {WWF} & Rhyno {WCW} & Rikishi {WWF}. 2-1 WWF.

*4.Tag Team Match*
The Brothers Of Destruction {The Undertaker and Kane} {WWF}def. The Outsiders {Kevin Nash and Scott Hall} {WCW}. 3-1 WWF.

*5.Triple Threat Match for the WWF Women's Championship*
Jazz {WCW} {C} def. Lita {WWF} and Trish Stratus {WWF}. 3-2 WWF.

*6.Singles Match*
Kurt Angle {WWF} def. Mr. Perfect {WCW}. 4-2 WWF.

*7.Tag Team Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz {WCW} def. The Hardy Boyz {C} {WWF}. 4-3 WWF.

*8.Singles Match*
Booker T {WCW} def. The Rock. 4-4 Draw.

*9.Street Fight*
Ric Flair {WCW} def. Vince McMahon {WWF}. 5-4 WCW.

*10.Singles Match for the WWF Undisputed Championship*
Triple H {2002 Royal Rumble Winner} {WWF} def. Chris Jericho {C} {WCW}. 5-5 Draw.

*11.Singles Match*
Stone Cold Steve Austin {WWF} def. Hulk Hogan {WCW}. 6-5 WWF.


----------



## JeriTest23

WRESTLEMANIA 10:

-Steiner Brothers,Crush and Bam Bigelow defeat Heavenly Blues and The Quebecers (12:54)
-Yokozuna defeat Lex Luger to retain the WWF Title (9:11) 
-Alundra Blaze defeat Leilani Kai (4:30)
-Razor Ramon defeat HBK in a Ladder Match to retain the IC Title (18:47)
-Earthwake defeat Bob Backlund (2:29)
-Randy Savage defeat Roddy Piper (15:57)
-Bret Hart defeat Yokozuna to win the WWF Title (11:10)
-Owen Hart defeat Bret Hart to won the WWF Title (22:23)

WRESTLEMANIA 16, FIFTEEN ANNIVERSARY OF WM:

-Test defeat Bradshaw,Al Snow,Steve Blackman,Bull Buchanan,Big Boss Man,Tazz,Farooq,Crash Holly and Hardcore Holly to win the Hardcore Title (14:56)
-DX defeat Too Cool and Eddie Guerrero(12:13)
-Edge and Christian defeat Dudley Boys and Hardy Boys in a Ladder Match to win the Tag Titles (22:29)
-The Godfather defeat D-Lo Brown (5:55)
-Chris Benoit defeat Chris Jericho and Kurt Angle to win the European Title and Jericho defeat Angle and Benoit to win the IC Title (14:58)
-Kane defeat Dean Malenko (7:17)
-Triple H defeat Big Show,Mick Foley and The Rock to retain the title (41:44)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 26
The Miz vs John Morrison IC & US Title Unfication

Mickie James vs Mccool Lumberjill for the Divas Title

Orton vs Ted Dibiase Jr w/ Cody Rhodes

Bret Hart vs Vince Mcmahon NHB

Rey Mysterio vs CM Punk vs Edge vs Jericho F4W WHC

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels Hell in a Cell 

Main Event: John Cena vs Batista for the WWE Championship


----------



## JeriTest23

EXTREME RULES 2012:

-R-Truth and Kingston defeat Epico and Primo,The Usos and PTP in a Falls Count Anywhere Match to retain the Tag Titles (11:13)
-Randy Orton defeat Alberto Del Rio in a Steel Cage Match (12:50)
-Santino Marella and Christian defeat Ziggler and Swagger in a Tornado Tag Match to retain their respective titles
-Sheamus defeat Chris Jericho in a Extreme Rules Match to retain the WHC Title (17:22)
-Daniel Bryan defeat Kane in a No DQ Match (9:55)
-CM Punk defeat Big Show in a Submission Match to retain the WWE Title (14:17)
-Brock Lesnar defeat John Cena in a Extreme Rules Match (18:58)

SUMMERSLAM 2012:

-Cody Rhodes defeat Sin Cara,The Miz,Rey Mysterio and William Regal to win the (vacant) IC Title Match (14:08)
-Antonio Cesaro defeat Santino Marella to win the US Title (6:52)
-Kane and Daniel Bryan defeat Kingston and R-Truth to win the tag titles (10:49)
-Eve Torres defeat Layla to win the Divas Title (4:05)
-Big Show defeat Sheamus to win the WHC (16:38)
-Brock Lesnar defeat Triple H (20:03)
-CM Punk defeat John Cena to retain the WWE Title (21:33)

MITB 2012:

-Dolph Ziggler defeat Damien Sandow,Sin Cara,Antonio Cesaro,Santino Marella,Tensai,Tyson Kidd and Cody Rhodes to win the Smackdown MITB Ladder Match (16:01)
-Ryback and Brodus Clay defeat Tyler Reks and PTP (5:05)
-Justin Gabriel defeat Heath Slater (2:19)
-Big Show defeat Sheamus to retain the WHC (14:44)
-CM Punk defeat Alberto Del Rio to retain the WWE Title (17:27)
-Chris Jericho defeat Kane,Daniel Bryan,John Cena,Randy Orton and The Miz to win the Raw MITB Ladder Match (22:15)

HIAC 2012:

-Dolph Ziggler defeat Chris Jericho (17:55)
-Kane and Daniel Bryan defeat Alberto Del Rio and The Miz in a HIAC to retain the tag titles (15:00)
-Sheamus defeat Big Show to win the WHC (13:33)
-Kaitlyn defeat Natalya (6:01)
-Randy Orton defeat Jack Swagger (10:36)
-CM Punk defeat Ryback in a HIAC Match (16:24)


----------



## roipdh12

*Wrestle Mania 7:*

*1.Opening Bout: Two Out Of Three Falls Tag Team Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Rockers {Shawn Michaels and Marty Jannety} def. The Hart Foundation {Bret Hart and Jim Neidhart} {C}. 2-1 for the Rockers. {12:25}.


*2.Singles Match*
The Big Boss Man {w\Andre The Giant} def. Haku {w\Bobby Heenan and The Barbarian}. {06:22}


*3.Tag Team Match*
Power and Glory {Paul Roma and Hercules} {W\Slick} def. The Mountie and Earthquake {w\Jimmy Hart} {05:37}.


*4.Tag Team Match*
Genichiro Tenryu and Koji Kitao def. Greg Valentine and The Warlord {w\Slick} via a Disqualification. {04:46}


*5.Singles Match*
The Undertaker {W\Paul Bearer} def. Jimmy Snuka. {04:20}.


*6.Blindfold Match*
Jake "The Snake" Roberts def. Rick Martel {09:07}.


*7.Tag Team Match*
The Nasty Boys def. Tito Santana and The Texas Tornado. {08:22}


*8.Singles Match for the WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Mr. Perfect {C} {w\Bobby Heenan} def. The British Bulldog. {11:18}.


*9.Singles Match*
Virgil {w\Roddy Piper} def. Ted Dibiase via a Count Out.{07:41}.


*10.Singles Match*
Jim Duggan def. Sgt. Slaughter {w\General Adnan} via a Disqualification.


*11.The Main Event: Triple Threat Retirement Match for the WWF Championship - in this match the man that will be pinned or will submit must retire.*
Hulk Hogan {1991 Royal Rumble Winner} def. The Ultimate Warrior {C} and "Macho King" Randy Savage {w\Queen Sherri}. Hogan pinned Savage tp win the title {26:52}

After the match Hogan celebrates and leaves and then with Macho Man alone in the ring you have the same segment with Queen Sherri and Elizabeth and end Mania with Savage and Elizabeth finally together.



The WWF wanted to draw 100k pepole at this show and I am sure that a Hogan vs Savage vs Warrior in a title retirement match would have given them that.
Hell even the planned Warrior vs Hogan II could have done it but I chose to do this three way as itis in my top 3 dream matches that needed to happen {with the others being The Undertaker vs Sting & Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Hulk Hogan}.


----------



## JeriTest23

SURVIVOR SERIES 2012:

-Antonio Cesaro defeat Kofi Kingston and R-Truth to retain the US Title (8:54)
-Sheamus defeat Big Show (15:50)
-Team Ziggler defeat Team Cena (22:33)
_Kingston by Sandow,Kane by Ziggler,Sandow by Bryan,Rhodes by Bryan,Del Rio by Cena,Bryan by Barrett,Barrett by Miz,Miz by Ziggler and Cena by Ziggler._
-Kaytlin defeat Eve Torres to win the Divas Title (3:17)
-CM Punk defeat Ryback and Randy Orton to retain the title (18:29)

NO WAY OUT 2013:

-Mark Henry defeat Sheamus,Alberto Del Rio,Big Show,Randy Orton and Dolph Ziggler in a Elimination Chamber Match to win the WHC (29:09)
_Show by Sheamus (9:01),Orton by Ziggler (18:49),Ziggler by Sheamus (19:33),Del Rio by Henry (23:38) and Sheamus by Henry_
-Kaytlin defeat Tamina Snuka to retain the Divas Title (4:42)
-Antonio Cesaro won a Battle Royal to retain the US Title (10:52)
_order.elimination: Tensai,Khali,Sin Cara,Slater,Clay,Ryder,Mahal,McIntire,Truth,Sandow and Rhodes_
-The Shield defeat Team Hell No and Ryback in a TLC Match (22:46)
-CM Punk defeat John Cena,Wade Barrett,Rey Mysterio,The Miz,Christian and Kofi Kingston in a Elimination Chamber Match to retain the WWE Title (33:31)
_Miz by Christian (6:10),Kingston by Barrett (19:33),Barrett by Cena (19:56),Mysterio by Punk (24:15) and Cena by Punk_


----------



## JeriTest23

ROYAL RUMBLE 2013:

PreShow: Tyson Kidd defeat Justin Gabriel (9:55)
-Team Hell No defeat Rhodes Scholars to retain the tag titles (10:54)
-Wade Barrett defeat The Miz to retain the gold (8:01)
-Alberto Del Rio defeat Mark Henry and Big Show to win the WHC (13:10)
-CM Punk defeat The Rock to retain the WWE Title (17:33)
-Ryback won the RR Match (58:01)

NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS 2013:

PreShow: 3MB defeat Tons Of Funk and Hornswoggle (5:53)
-Team Hell No defeat The Usos to retain the tag titles (10:51)
-Ryback defeat Cody Rhodes (6:32)
-The Miz defeat Wade Barrett to win the IC Title (7:38)
-Antonio Cesaro defeat Zack Ryder to retain the US Title (4:05)
-Alberto Del Rio defeat Mark Henry to retain the WHC (12:29)
-Kaytlin defeat Layla to retain the gold (2:11)
-The Shield defeat John Cena,The Rock and Randy Orton (15:05)
-CM Punk defeat Chris Jericho to retain the WWE Title (18:59)

WM29:


PreShow: Rhodes Scholars,Fandango and PTP defeat Tons Of Funk,Zack Ryder and The Usos (10:16)
-The Shield defeat Team Hell No and Antonio Cesaro to win the tag titles and US Title in a Tornado Tag (15:44)
-Randy Orton defeat Big Show (7:25)
-Dolph Ziggler defeat Chris Jericho (12:55)
-Ryback defeat Mark Henry to win the WHC (13:11)
-Wade Barrett defeat The Miz to win the IC Title (10:04)
-Kaytlin and AJ Lee defeat Tamina Snuka and Eve Torres (5:11)
-The Undertaker defeat Sheamus (13:59)
-The Rock defeat CM Punk and John Cena to win the WWE Title (25:46)


----------



## JeriTest23

PAYBACK 2013:

KICKOFF Match: Rhodes Scholars defeat Kingston and R-Truth (9:53)
-Dean Ambrose defeat Antonio Cesaro to retain the US Title (10:59)
-AJ Lee defeat Kaytlin to win the Divas Title (5:21)
-Curtis Axel defeat Triple H by countout (10:05)
-Fandango defeat Zack Ryder (2:47)
-Alberto Del Rio defeat Jack Swagger (9:58)
-CM Punk defeat Daniel Bryan (16:35)
-The Shield defeat Randy Orton and Chris Jericho to retain the tag titles (12:03)
-John Cena defeat The Rock to win the WWE Title (20:50)

EXTREME RULES:

Kickoff Match: The Usos defeat 3MB (10:01)
-Curtis Axel defeat Cody Rhodes,Wade Barret,Kofi Kingston,Damien Sandow and The Miz to win the IC Title (11:16)
-Randy Orton defeat Chris Jericho in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (14:10)
-The Shield defeat Sheamus and Mark Henry to retain the tag titles in a Tornado Tag (8:15)
-Dolph Ziggler defeat Jack Swagger and Alberto Del Rio in a Ladder Match to retain the WHC (13:57)
-Dean Ambrose defeat Kane in a Street Fight to retain the US Title (9:00)
-John Cena defeat Ryback in a Last Man Standing Match to retain the WWE Title(16:12)
-Brock Lesnar defeat Triple H in a Steel Cage Match (19:34)

SUMMERSLAM 2013:

-Real Americans,Fandango and Rhodes Scholars defeat The Usos,RVD and Prime Time Players (10:51)
-Dean Ambrose defeat Christian to retain the US Title (9:53)
-Alberto Del Rio defeat Dolph Ziggler to win the WHC (12:25)
-Bray Wyatt defeat Kane (7:50)
-AJ Lee defeat Kaytlin, Natalya and Brie Bella to retain the Divas Title (6:59)
-Brock Lesnar defeat CM Punk (24:34)
-Daniel Bryan defeat John Cena to win the WWE Title (26:10)
_After the match, Triple H ordered a match between Bryan and Orton for the title, with Orton winning the match and the belt like in real live without a MITB contract and 5 minutes match before HHH pedigrees Bryan._


----------



## LegendofBaseball

*TLC 2010

1.Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel beat Vladimir Kozlov & Santino Marella to win the Titles when Gabriel performs the 450 on Santino for the pinfall victory.

2.4-Way Ladder Match (IC Title) - Dolph Ziggler (c) retains over John Morrison, Jack Swagger & Kofi Kingston. All sorts of crazy spots, the match ends when Ziggler climbs two ladders and performs a double Zig Zag on Morrison and Swagger who were duking it out from the top rungs.

3.Big Show & Rey Mysterio beat Drew McIntyre & Cody Rhodes. Just a filler match that finishes with Rey climbing on Show's shoulders for a Big Colibri Splash onto Cody Rhodes. After the bout, McIntyre attacks both Rey and Show with a Chair, targeting the knees of both men.

4.Tag Team Tables Match - Beth Phoenix & Natalya beat Michelle McCool and Layla. Change nothing.

5.Open Challenge (Chair Match) - Sheamus defeats Daniel Bryan. A quick match in which Sheamus just waffled Bryan with over 10 chair shots to his head. Capped off with a vicious Brogue Kick to end it all.

6.Double Jeopardy Tag Team Tables Match - Kane (c) & The Miz (c) Vs. Edge & Randy Orton. Edge put Miz through a table to become the new WWE Champion after a Spear off the apron! Randy Orton RKO'ed Kane through the Announcers Table to become the new World Heavyweight Champion and reform RatedRKO

7.Unsanctioned TLC Match - John Cena beat Wade Barrett. Same spot as Unforgiven 2006 with Edge and Cena and the FU off the top of the ladder onto a mountain of tables. RatedRKO attacks Cena after the bout.*


----------



## JeriTest23

MITB 2013:

Kickoff Match: The Shield defeat The Usos to retain the tag titles (13:55)
-Damien Sandow defeat Cody Rhodes,Fandango,Jack Swagger,Cesaro,Wade Barrett,Dean Ambrose and Justin Gabriel to win the MITB briefcase (16:56)
-Wyatt Family defeat Kofi Kingston and PTP (6:27)
-AJ Lee defeat Brie Bella to retain the Divas Title (3:09)
-CM Punk defeat Alberto Del Rio by countout (11:33)
-Sheamus defeat RVD,CM Punk,Christian,Mark Henry and Dolph Ziggler to win the MITB briefcase (20:01)
-Daniel Bryan defeat Randy Orton to win the WWE Title (19:12)

HIAC 2013:

Kickoff Match: Real Americans defeat The Usos (12:54)
-The Shield defeat Christian,Dolph Ziggler and Kofi Kingston to retain all the titles (11:50)
-CM Punk defeat Curtis Axel and Ryback in a HIAC Match (18:16)
-Alberto Del Rio defeat Cody Rhodes to retain the WHC (12:20)
-Sandow defeat Del Rio to cash the MITB briefcase to win the WHC (1:01)
-AJ Lee defeat Natalya and Brie Bella to retain the Divas Title (3:40)
-Randy Orton defeat Daniel Bryan to win the WWE Title in a HIAC Match (21:55)

SURVIVOR SERIES 2013:

Kickoff Match: PTP,Tons Of Funk and Zack Ryder defeat 3MB,Fandango and Tyson Kidd (14:41)
-Team AJ Lee defeat Total Divas (13:00)
-John Cena defeat Damien Sandow and Alberto Del Rio to win the WHC (12:33)
-Mark Henry defeat Curtis Axel (5:11)
-The Shield,Ryback and Real Americans defeat Rey Mysterio,The Usos,Dolph Ziggler and Rhodes Brothers (24:55)
-Wyatt Family defeat CM Punk,Big Show and Kane (11:59)
-Sheamus defeat Randy Orton to retain the WWE Title (17:56)
_Sheamus injured in the match and vacated next night the title..._


----------



## JeriTest23

NO WAY OUT 2014:

Kickoff Match: Damien Sandow defeat Fandango (7:15)
-Wyatt Family defeat The Shield in a Elimination Chamber Match (26:02)
Harper pins Ambrose (15:05),Wyatt pins Rollins (18:54),Reigns pins Rowan (19:12),Reigns pins Harper (25:40) and Wyatt pins Reigns.
-Big E Langston defeat Curtis Axel to win the IC Title (5:52)
-Rhodes Brothers defeat The Usos to retain the tag titles (10:24)
-AJ Lee defeat Natalya to retain the title (4:46)
-Randy Orton defeat John Cena,Daniel Bryan,Cesaro,Jack Swagger and Big Show in a Elimination Chamber Match to win the (vacated) WWE WH Championship (38:55)

ROYAL RUMBLE 2014:

Kickoff Match: Big E Langston defeat Kofi Kingston to retain the IC Title (9:15)
-Bray Wyatt defeat Daniel Bryan (21:35)
-New Age Outlaws defeat Rhodes Brothers to win the tag titles (8:59)
-Brock Lesnar defeat Big Show (5:01)
-Randy Orton defeat John Cena to retain the WWE Title (17:42)
-Daniel Bryan won the RR Match (58:38)

NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS 2014:

Kickoff Match: Bella Twins and Summer Rae defeat Natalya,Emma and Kaytlin (7:23)
-New Age Outlaws defeat Rhodes Brothers,Ziggler and Del Rio and The Usos (11:50)
-Dean Ambrose defeat Kofi Kingston to retain the US Title (9:11)
-Big E Langston defeat Jack Swagger and The Miz to retain the IC Title (6:00)
-AJ Lee defeat Tamina Snuka to retain the Divas Title (4:02)
-Wyatt Family defeat John Cena,Sheamus and Christian (12:26)
-Daniel Bryan defeat Cesaro (12:51)
-Randy Orton defeat Batista to retain the WWE WH Title (16:03)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Extreme Rules 2015*

_*Kane refused to side with Rollins and prevented J & J Security from interfering*_

*Extreme Rules Match for the WWE Championship*
*Seth Rollins(c)* vs. Randy Orton

_*AJ Lee returned, saving Paige from a post-match attack by Nikki*_

*Last Woman Standing Match for the WWE Women's Championship*
*Nikki Bella(c)* vs. Paige

_*When Ambrose looked ready to win the match, only a few steps from escaping the cage. A child dressed like Ambrose appeared and began to sing in a demonic voice, distracting him enough for Wyatt to take advantage, hitting Sister Abigail and walk out of the cage, thus winning the match*_

*Steel Cage Match*
Dean Ambrose vs. *Bray Wyatt*

*Russian Chain Match for the United States Championship*
Roman Reigns(c) vs. *Rusev (with Lana)*

*Tables Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*World's Largest Tag Team(c)* vs. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan

_*Visibly frustrated, Ziggler refused to shake hands after losing*_

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Cesaro(c)* vs. Dolph Ziggler

*Hair vs. Hair Match*
*Damien Sandow* vs. The Miz

_*On the 30 March episode of Raw, Sheamus returned from injury, having drastically changed his look, including a mohawk and braided beard, appearing to save Daniel Bryan from an attack by The Authority, but then Bryan instead, turning heel and joining The Authority in the process. 

Bryan and Sheamus left the arena during the match, with the next two matches starting and ending before Bryan and Sheamus returned to the ring to finish their match*_

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Daniel Bryan vs. *Sheamus*

*Pre-Show Match*
*Neville* vs. Curtis Axel​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Final Battle 2007*

*Three Way Dance for the ROH World Championship*
*Nigel McGuinness(c)* vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Briscoe Brothers(c) vs. *The Age of the Fall*

Chris Hero (with Sweet n' Sour Inc.) vs. *Claudio Castagnoli*

*Matt Cross* vs. Ernie Osiris

*2 out of 3 Falls to determine the #1 Contender to the ROH World Championship*
*Austin Aries* vs. Roderick Strong

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Delirious, Kevin Steen & El Generico* vs. Adam Pearce, Brent Albright & Erick Stevens

*Naomichi Marufuji* vs. Davey Richards

*Butcher's Rules Match*
BJ Whitmer vs. *Necro Butcher*

Jack Evans & Rocky Romero (with Julius Smokes) vs. *Ruckus & Jigsaw*











*Final Battle 2008*

*Fight Without Honor*
*Bryan Danielson* vs. Takeshi Morishima

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness(c) vs. *Jimmy Jacobs* 

*Austin Aries* vs. Naomichi Marufuji 

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*Kevin Steen & El Generico(c)* vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Kensuke Sasaki 

*Go Shiozaki* vs. Rhett Titus

*New York City Street Fight*
*Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens & Brent Albright* vs. Chris Hero & The American Wolves

*The Briscoe Brothers* vs. Necro Butcher & Delirious 

*Four Corner Survival to determine the #1 contender to the ROH World Championship*
Tyler Black vs. *Jerry Lynn* vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Kenny Omega











*ROH Final Battle 2009*

_*On June 13 at Manhattan Mayhem, Black defeated Jimmy Jacobs and Austin Aries in a three-way elimination match to become ROH World Champion.

While champion and challenger fought, they were interrupted by a brawl between Chris Hero, Shane Hagadorn, Sara Del Rey and The Briscoe Brothers, which began at ringside and ended in the crowd. This distraction allowed for Black to retain his championship. After Hagadorn, Del Rey and the apparently reunited Kings of Wrestling fled, Black posed in the ring to end the show to a mixed reaction from the crowd*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Tyler Black(c)* vs. Claudio Castagnoli

*Jack Evans & Teddy Hart (with Julius Smokes)* vs. Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov

*Fight Without Honor*
Austin Aries vs. *Roderick Strong*

_*Sara Del Rey walked down to ringside, and was quickly joined by Chris Hero, who came from the crowd. Hagadorn and Del Ray distracted the referee while Hero attacked the Briscoes when they attempting a doomsday device to cost the titles. Immediately following the match, Hero posed with the ROH World Tag Team Championship*_

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The American Wolves(c) (with Shane Hagadorn)* vs. The Briscoe Brothers

*Delirious (with Daizee Haze)* vs. Bobby Dempsey

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. *The Young Bucks*

Chris Hero (with Sara Del Rey and Shane Hagadorn) vs. *Eddie Kingston*

*The All Night Express* vs. The Embassy (Erick Stevens & Bison Smith) (with Prince Nana & Mr. Ernesto Osiris)

*Colt Cabana* vs. Kenny Omega











*ROH Final Battle 2010*

*Unsanctioned Fight Without Honor for El Generico's mask vs. Kevin Steen Leaving ROH*
*El Generico* vs. Kevin Steen

*ROH World Championship*
Roderick Strong(c) vs. *Davey Richards*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Kings of Wrestling(c) (with Shane Hagadorn & Sara Del Rey) vs. *The Briscoe Brothers (with Papa Briscoe)*

_*Daniels afterwards teased a heel turn by refusing to shake Edwards' hand*_

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Eddie Edwards(c)* vs. Christopher Daniels

Homicide (with Julius Smokes) vs. *Colt Cabana*

*Four Corner Survival Match*
*Amazing Kong* vs. Sara Del Rey vs. Daizee Haze vs. Serena Deeb

Sonjay Dutt vs. *TJ Perkins*

*The All Night Express* vs. Future Shock











*ROH Final Battle 2011*

_*After the match, Richards shook hands with Edwards in a sign of respect, turning face again. At the end of the show, Kevin Steen confronted Davey Richards and promised to become the ROH World Champion in 2012*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Davey Richards(c) (with Tony Kozina)* vs. Eddie Edwards

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team(c) vs. *The All Night Express*

_*On August 13, at the first Ring of Honor Wrestling tapings under the Sinclair Broadcast Group banner, Lethal defeated Roderick Strong to win the ROH World Television Championship*_

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c)* vs. Roderick Strong (with Truth Martini) 

_*Generico lost after Jacobs turned heel by hitting him with his trademark spike and helping Steen win*_

*Last Man Standing Match with Nigel McGuinness as Special Enforcer and Jimmy Jacobs as Special Guest Timekeeper; If Steen wins, he rejoins ROH*
El Generico (with Steve Corino) vs. *Kevin Steen*

Chris Hero vs. *Michael Elgin (with Truth Martini)*

*Mike Bennett (with Maria Kanellis)* vs. TJ Perkins

*Tommaso Ciampa (with Prince Nana)* vs. Jimmy Rave

*Tag Team Gauntlet Match for a future ROH World Tag Team Championship match*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. *The Young Bucks* vs. Future Shock vs. The Bravado Brothers vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander











*ROH Final Battle 2012*

_*After the match, S.C.U.M. came and attacked Generico. Steen saved Generico from further attack and helped him up. During his farewell speech, Generico then relinquished the title to Cary Silkin, saying he was sick of fighting Steen and only "wanted his friend back". The two shook hands and embraced before walking backstage together*_

*Ladder War IV for the ROH World Championship*
Kevin Steen(c) vs. *El Generico*

_*Signs of dissension in Future Shock continued as O'Reilly and Cole argued over who was to blame for the loss. The two almost came to blows until cooler heads prevailed*_

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Future Shock(c) vs. *The American Wolves*

Jay Lethal vs. *Matt Hardy*

*Fight Without Honor*
*The Briscoe Brothers* vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team

*Jerry Lynn's Farewell Match*
Jerry Lynn vs. *Bobby Fish*

*S.C.U.M. (Jimmy Jacobs & Rhino) (with Steve Corino)* vs. C&C Wrestle Factory

*Mike Bennett (with Maria Kanellis)* vs. B.J. Whitmer

_*After the match, Strong also quit The House of Truth*_

*ROH World Television Championship*
Roderick Strong(c) (with Truth Martini) vs. *Michael Elgin*











*ROH Final Battle 2013*

_*Chris Hero returned to ROH, attacking Cole to end the show*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Adam Cole(c) * vs. Jay Briscoe vs. Michael Elgin

_*After the match, Jimmy Jacobs cut a promo explaining how he was sick of wrestlers being praised for leaving ROH to jump to bigger wrestling promotions (i.e. TNA or WWE). B.J. Whitmer appeared and helped Jacobs attack The Wolves. Strong would turn heel by joining in on the attack with Whitmer and Jacobs*_

Davey Richards vs. *Eddie Edwards*

*Fight Without Honor*
*Kevin Steen* vs. Matt Hardy (with Outlaw Inc.)

Jay Lethal vs. *Roderick Strong*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*reDRagon(c)* vs. The Young Bucks

Mark Briscoe vs. *Mike Bennett (with Maria Kanellis)*

*Silas Young* vs. Adam Page

*ROH World Television Championship; Truth Martini & The Hoopla Hotties are banned from ringside*
*Tommaso Ciampa(c)* vs. Matt Taven 











*ROH Final Battle 2014*

_*Briscoe celebrated in the ring with his family after the match*_

*Fight Without Honor for Adam Cole's ROH World Championship vs. Jay Briscoe Leaving ROH*
Adam Cole(c) vs. *Jay Briscoe*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*reDRagon(c)* vs. Time Splitters

*Title vs. Streak for the ROH World Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c) (with Truth Martini & Jay Diesel)* vs. RD Evans (with Veda Scott, Moose & Stokely Hathaway)

*Match for Maria's Services; The loser will be the winner's manservant*
*Mike Bennett (with Maria Kanellis)* vs. Matt Taven

*Match for a future ROH World Tag Team Championship shot*
*The Young Bucks* vs. The Addiction

Michael Elgin vs. *Matt Sydal*

Roderick Strong vs. *Adam Page (with B.J. Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs)*

*Four Corner Survival Match*
ACH vs. *Tommaso Ciampa* vs. Hanson vs. Cedric Alexander


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Sixth Anniversary Show*

*ROH World Championship*
*Nigel McGuinness(c)* vs. Bryan Danielson

*Three Way Dance for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Age of the Fall(c)* vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus (with Julius Smokes)

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
*Roderick Strong(c)* vs. Erick Stevens

*SHIMMER Championship*
*Sara Del Rey(c)* vs. Daizee Haze

*Austin Aries* vs. Go Shiozaki 

Davey Richards vs. *Rocky Romero*

*Butcher's Rules Match*
*Necro Butcher* vs. Brent Albright

*Delirious* vs. Human Tornado











*ROH 7th Anniversary Show*

*ROH World Championship*
*Jimmy Jacobs(c)* vs. Jerry Lynn

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*Kevin Steen & El Generico(c)* vs. The American Wolves

Nigel McGuinness vs. *KENTA*

_*Cabana turned face by saving Danielson from a post-match attack by The Embassy*_

*Bryan Danielson* vs. Colt Cabana (with The Embassy)

*Four Corner Survival*
Necro Butcher vs. *Jay Briscoe* vs. Delirious vs. Brodie Lee 

*Austin Aries* vs. Tyler Black

Adam Pearce vs. *Bobby Dempsey*

*Claudio Castagnoli* vs. Mike Quackenbush

*Six Man Mayhem Match*
*Roderick Strong* vs. Erick Stevens vs. Brent Albright vs. Kenny King vs. Rhett Titus vs. D'Lo Brown











*ROH 8th Anniversary Show*

_*The match was based around Black constantly trying to escape from Strong, and lose by countout, which would have meant that Black retained the championship. When Strong refused to let him leave and brought him back to the ring on multiple occasions, Black attempted to get disqualified by performing a low blow on Strong and threatening to hit the referee. The match ended in a 60-minute time-limit draw*_

*ROH World Championship*
Tyler Black(c) vs. Roderick Strong ends in a time-limit draw

_*Cabana won by disqualification*_

Kevin Steen (with Steve Corino) vs. *Colt Cabana*

Delirious vs. *Joey Ryan*

*Kings of Wrestling (with Sara Del Rey & Shane Hagadorn)* vs. The Briscoe Brothers

El Generico vs. *Kenny King (with Rhett Titus)*

*Butcher's Rules Match*
*Necro Butcher* vs. Erick Stevens vs. Bison Smith (with Prince Nana & Mr. Ernesto Osiris)

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The American Wolves(c) (with Shane Hagadorn)* vs. Dark City Fight Club

*Austin Aries* vs. Brian Kendrick











*ROH 9th Anniversary Show*

*ROH World Championship*
*Davey Richards(c)* vs. Colt Cabana

_*After the match, Strong's teammate from The House of Truth, Michael Elgin, attacked Edwards until Christopher Daniels made the save presumably to assist Edwards, but turned heel after hitting Edwards with the Book of Truth and hitting him with the Angel's Wings, thus joining the House of Truth*_

*ROH World Television Championship*
Eddie Edwards(c) vs. *Roderick Strong*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Briscoe Brothers(c)* vs. The All Night Express

*Sara Del Rey* vs. MsChif

Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. *Kings of Wrestling*

_*In preparation for this match, Daniels stole "The Book of Truth" from Elgin's manager, Truth Martini, to learn his match strategy*_

*Christopher Daniels* vs. Michael Elgin (with Truth Martini)

Steve Corino vs. *Mike Bennett*

*El Generico* vs. Homicide











*ROH 10th Anniversary Show*

*ROH World Championship*
Davey Richards(c) vs. *Kevin Steen*

*ROH World Television Championship*
Jay Lethal(c) vs. Michael Elgin (with Truth Martini) ends in a time-limit draw

*Three-Way Tag Team Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The All Night Express(c)* vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. The Young Bucks

*No Holds Barred Match*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. *Homicide*

*Four Corner Survival Match*
*Roderick Strong (with Truth Martini)* vs. Mike Bennett (with Maria Kanellis) vs. TJ Perkins vs. The Amazing Red

*Eddie Edwards* vs. Tommaso Ciampa (with Prince Nana, Ernesto Osiris, Princess Mia and R.D. Evans)

The Briscoe Brothers vs. *Future Shock*











*ROH 11th Anniversary Show*

*ROH World Title Tournament Quarterfinal Match*
*Kevin Steen (with S.C.U.M.)* vs. Jay Lethal 

*Three-Way Tag Team Match ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The American Wolves(c)* vs. S.C.U.M. (Jimmy Jacobs & Rhino) vs. Forever Hooligans

*No Holds Barred Match*
Shelton Benjamin vs. *Charlie Haas*

*ROH World Title Tournament Quarterfinal Match*
Roderick Strong vs. *Adam Cole* 

*reDRagon* vs. C&C Wrestle Factory

*ROH World Title Tournament Quarterfinal Match*
*Jay Briscoe* vs. Mark Briscoe

*ROH World Title Tournament Quarterfinal Match*
*Michael Elgin* vs. Michael Bennett (with Maria Kanellis)

*Six Man Mayhem Match*
ACH vs. *Matt Taven* vs. TaDarius Thomas vs. Adam Page vs. Silas Young vs. Mike Sydal











*ROH 12th Anniversary Show*

*ROH World Championship*
*Adam Cole(c) (with Matt Hardy)* vs. Chris Hero

*AJ Styles* vs. Jay Lethal

*Philadelphia Street Fight*
Kevin Steen vs. *Michael Bennett (with Maria Kanellis)*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*reDRagon(c)* vs. War Machine

Michael Elgin vs. *Jay Briscoe*

*The Decade* vs. ACH, TaDarius Thomas & Adam Page

Mark Briscoe vs. *Silas Young*

*Four Corner Survival Match for the ROH World Television Championship*
*Tommaso Ciampa(c)* vs. Michael Bennett vs. Matt Taven vs. Cedric Alexander











*ROH 13th Anniversary Show*

_*After the match, Samoa Joe made his ROH return confronting Briscoe and challenging him to a title match*_

*ROH World Championship with Nigel McGuinness as Special Guest Enforcer*
*Jay Briscoe(c)* vs. Tommaso Ciampa

_*Jay Lethal interrupted the match and laid both men out*_

*Non-Title Champion vs. Champion Match*
_AJ Styles vs. Alberto El Patrón ended in a No Contest_

_*Both teams shook hands after the match*_

*Ladder War VI for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*reDRagon(c)* vs. The Young Bucks

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c) (with Truth Martini & Jay Diesel)* vs. Matt Sydal

Michael Elgin vs. *Hanson*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Roderick Strong & The Addiction* vs. The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs, B.J. Whitmer & Adam Page)

*Strap Match*
*Mark Briscoe* vs. Michael Bennett (with Maria Kanellis & Matt Taven)

*Machine Gun's Open Challenge*
Karl Anderson vs. *Moose (with Veda Scott)*

*ACH* vs. Cedric Alexander


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Best in the World 2011*

_*Kevin Steen cost Generico the match by distracting him after being forced to leave the arena by ROH officials earlier* _

*ROH World Championship*
*Davey Richards(c)* vs. El Generico

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Briscoe Brothers(c) vs. *Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team*

*2 out of 3 Falls Match*
Christopher Daniels (with Truth Martini) vs. *Eddie Edwards*

*Jay Lethal* vs. Steve Corino

Kings of Wrestling vs. *The All-Night Express*

*No Holds Barred Street Fight*
Rhino vs. *Tommaso Ciampa (with Prince Nana & Mr. Ernesto Osiris)*

Homicide vs. *Mike Bennett*

Colt Cabana vs. *Michael Elgin (with Truth Martini)*











*ROH Best in the World 2012*

_*Following the match, Steve Corino entered the ring and hugged Steen and Jacobs; the three men went on to form a stable later named S.C.U.M. (Suffering, Chaos, Ugliness, and Mayhem)*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Kevin Steen(c) (with Jimmy Jacobs)* vs. Fit Finlay 

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The All-Night Express(c) vs. *Future Shock*

*Three-Way Dance for the ROH World Television Championship*
Jay Lethal(c) vs. *Roderick Strong (with Truth Martini)* vs. Michael Elgin (with Truth Martini)

Mike Bennett (with Maria Kanellis) vs. *Mike Mondo*

*Davey Richards* vs. Homicide

The Briscoe Brothers vs. *Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team* 

*Eddie Edwards* vs. Tommaso Ciampa (with Prince Nana & Mr. Ernesto Osiris)











*ROH Best in the World 2013*

*Steel Cage Warfare Match; If S.C.U.M. loses, they must disband*
*Team ROH (Kevin Steen, ROH World Champion Michael Elgin, The Briscoes & Jay Lethal)* vs. S.C.U.M. (Steve Corino, Matt Hardy, Jimmy Jacobs, Homicide & Eddie Kingston)

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The American Wolves(c) vs. *reDRagon*

*Three-Way Dance for the ROH World Television Championship*
Mike Bennett(c) (with Maria Kanellis) vs. *Tommaso Ciampa* vs. Matt Taven (with Truth Martini) 

_*Cole won by countout*_

Roderick Strong vs. *Adam Cole*

*C&C Wrestle Factory* vs. ACH & TaDarius Thomas











*ROH Best in the World 2014*

_*After the match, Cole, Matt Hardy and Mike Bennett would attack Elgin and attempt to cut off his hair, before The Briscoes made the save to close out the show*_

*No-Disqualification Match for the ROH World Championship*
*Adam Cole(c)* vs. Michael Elgin

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*reDRagon(c)* vs. The Addiction

*Kevin Steen* vs. Silas Young

*Match for the Real World Title*
*Jay Briscoe(c)* vs. Matt Hardy

*Submission Match*
*Roderick Strong (with B.J. Whitmer, Adam Page & TaDarius Thomas)* vs. Cedric Alexander

_*Sparx turned on Taven*_

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c) (with Truth Martini)* vs. Matt Taven (with Seleziya Sparx)

*Four Corner Survival Match for a future ROH World Championship match*
Tommaso Ciampa vs. Mike Bennett (with Maria Kanellis & Nick Searcy) vs. Mark Briscoe vs. *ACH*


----------



## JeriTest23

It's not rebooking at all, but back in 2010 TNA and WWE should be a War in a special arena and show without counting WWE and TNA ring...

WWE vs TNA Part 1: (27-02-2010)

-Team 3D,Abyss and Desmond Wolfe defeat CM Punk,Christian,Kane and Kofi Kingston in a Street Fight Match (19:11)
-Edge defeat Kazarian (6:05)
-Samoa Joe defeat Jack Swagger in a Submission Match (10:51)
-Michelle McCool defeat Tara (4:28)
-Matt Hardy defeat Jeff Hardy in a Extreme Rules Match (13:16)
-Christopher Daniels defeat Rey Mysterio in a Falls Count Anywhere Match (17:50)
-Hernandez and Matt Morgan defeat The Miz and The Big Show (7:33)
-John Cena defeat Rob Terry (8:42)
-Beer Money defeat Batista in a Handicap Match (11:00)
-Chris Jericho defeat AJ Styles in a Ladder Match to retain the WHC (26:18)
*TNA 5,WWE 5*

WWE vs TNA Part 2: (28-08-2010)

-Team TNA beat Team WWE in a Battle Royal (14:40)
order.elimination: Ryder,Shark Boy,Robbie E,Henry,Khali,Sabu,Al Snow,Creed,Tomko,Generation Me,Magnus,Truth,Darren Young,Jay Lethal,Hart Dinasty,Dolph Ziggler,Homicide,Ted Di Biase,MVP,Cody Rhodes and Jack Swagger. SOLE SURVIVOR: Kazarian.
-Natalya and Beth Phoenix defeat Awesome Kong and Winter (6:30)
-Team 3D and Jeff Hardy defeat Edge,Christian and Matt Hardy in a Street Fight Match (20:09)
-Mr Anderson defeat Randy Orton (10:59)
-John Cena defeat Matt Morgan (7:21)
-Abyss defeat Kane in a Full Metal Mayhem Match (13:15)
-Nexus defeat Beer Money,Sting,Booker-T and Samoa Joe (15:07)
-Sheamus defeat Rhyno in a Extreme Rules Match (10:35)
-AJ Styles,Christopher Daniels and MCMG defeat Rey Mysterio,Evan Bourne,John Morrison and Daniel Bryan in a Lethal Lockdown Match (30:55)
*TNA 5, WWE 4*


----------



## KHALIFJAMA

Wrestlemania 26

Edge vs The Undertaker (c) II (World Heavyweight Championship)
Triple H vs Sheamus vs Dave Batista (c) (WWE Heavyweight Championship)
John Cena w/Bret Hart vs Shawn Michaels w/ Mr McMahon (NO DQ)
Randy Orton vs Chris Jericho
Legacy vs The Hart Dynasty vs Straight Edge Society vs John Morrison/R Truth vs Legacy 
Rey Mysterio vs Drew McIntyre (Intercontiental Championship)
Money In The Bank Christian vs Kane vs Ziggler vs MVP vs Carlito vs Shelton Benjamin vs Jack Swagger
Big Show vs The Miz (United States Championship)

Tell me what you think


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2012 - Rebook:*

*Singles Match for the WWE Championship. If Punk wins he gets 30 days to control the WWE.*
Cm Punk (c) def. Triple H.

*Last Man Standing Match*
Brock Lesnar def. John Cena.

*Fatal 4 Way Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Sheamus (C) def. Alberto Del Rio & Randy Orton & The Miz.

*Contract vs Contract Match. If Jericho loses his WWE contract will be terminated immediately. If Ziggler loses Jericho will get his Money In The Bank Contract *
Dolph Ziggler def. Chris Jericho

*Mask vs Mask Match*
Sin Cara def. Rey Mysterio

*Singles Match*
Daniel Bryan def. Kane.

*Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Prime Time Players def. Kofi Kingston and R Truth (C).

*Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Antonio Cesaro def. The Big Show (C).

*Singles Match for the WWE United States Championship*
RyBack def. Brodus Clay (C).

*Pre-Show:Tag Team Match*
Team Rhodes Scholars def. International Airstrike.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Payback 2015*

_*After the match, Wyatt applauded Ambrose, shook his hand and allowed Ambrose to continue attacking him. Afterward, The Wyatt Family stormed the ring to separate Ambrose from a fallen Wyatt. The other Wyatt Family members would then carry Bray off like a martyr*_

*"I Quit" Match*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Bray Wyatt

_*Rollins ultimately won the match after performing a Pedigree on Orton*_

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the WWE Championship; Rollins is banned from using the Curb Stomp*
*Seth Rollins(c)* vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus 

_*After returning to WWE, AJ spoke out to Stephanie McMahon about women "using their voice". McMahon responded by goading AJ into putting her career on the line at Payback to get what Lee claimed she wanted in equal wages and screen time compared to the WWE's male roster*_

*Title vs. Career Match for the WWE Women's Championship*
*Nikki Bella(c)* vs. AJ Lee

_*During the match, Lana garnered a positive reaction from the crowd, leading to Rusev banishing her from ringside and causing dissension between the two*_

*Flag Match for the United States Championship*
Rusev(c) vs. *Roman Reigns* 

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Cesaro(c)* vs. Wade Barrett

*Neville* vs. Tyson Kidd (with Natalya)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*World's Largest Tag Team(c)* vs. Prime Time Players​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*NXT TakeOver: R Evolution*

_*After the win, Zayn was congratulated by many other NXT wrestlers, including Neville and Kevin Owens. The show ended with Owens powerbombing Zayn onto the ring apron from the outside to ruin their reunion*_

*NXT Championship; had Zayn lost, he would have voluntarily quit NXT*
Adrian Neville(c) vs. *Sami Zayn*

*NXT Women's Championship*
*Charlotte(c)* vs. Sasha Banks

*Finn Bálor & Hideo Itami* vs. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel

*Baron Corbin* vs. Tye Dillinger

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
*The Ascension(c)* vs. The Lucha Dragons 

*Kevin Owens* vs. CJ Parker











*NXT TakeOver: Rival*

_*Owens powerbombed Neville into the apron after the match. The assault continued until the returning Sami Zayn made the save*_

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the NXT Championship*
*Kevin Owens* vs. Adrian Neville

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the NXT Women's Championship*
Charlotte(c) vs. *Sasha Banks* vs. Bayley vs. Emma

_*The Ascension won after interference from Tyler Breeze to retain their titles*_

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
*The Ascension(c)* vs. Finn Bálor & Hideo Itami

*Tyler Breeze* vs. Adam Rose

*No-Disqualification Match*
*Baron Corbin* vs. Bull Dempsey

_*Heading into the event, Sin Cara was mysteriously attacked and ruled out of the match, leaving Kalisto without a partner. On the February 18 episode of NXT, Crowe made his television debut, attacking The Vaudevillains and making the save for Kalisto, starting a new alliance*_

*Eight-Man Tag Team Match*
*Enzo Amore, Colin Cassady, Solomon Crowe & Kalisto* vs. The Vaudevillians, Blake & Murphy











*NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable*

_*Owens powerbombed Zayn four more times after the match, causing the disoriented former NXT Champion to be taken out on a stretcher*_

*NXT Championship*
Sami Zayn(c) vs. *Kevin Owens*

*NXT Women's Championship*
*Sasha Banks(c)* vs. Becky Lynch

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match to determine the #1 Contenders to NXT Tag Team Championship*
*Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (with Carmella)* vs. The Vaudevillains (with Blue Pants) vs. Blake & Murphy (with Alexa Bliss)

*Solomon Crowe* vs. Kalisto

*Emma's NXT Farewell Match*
Emma vs. *Bayley* 

_*The opening match of the show was originally scheduled to have Finn Bálor, Hideo Itami and Tyler Breeze facing off to determine who would be the #1 Contender for the NXT Championship but Itami suffered a shoulder injury and was not able to compete. Instead, NXT General Manager William Regal announced that Bálor and Breeze would fight*_

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the NXT Championship*
*Finn Bálor* vs. Tyler Breeze


----------



## EpicHero22

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
The Basham Brothers defeat Eddie Guerrero & Rey Mysterio (C) (9:54)

*Singles match*
Booker T defeats Heidenreich (7:13)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Paul London (C) defeats Chavo Guerrero & Spike Dudley (15:26)

*United States Championship*
Carlito defeats John Cena (C) (10:53)
- The cabinet jumped Cena at the end of the match

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle defeats Big Show (11:02)

*Hell in a Cell match
WWE Championship*
JBL (C) defeats Undertaker (21:20)
- Raw's Edge made a surprise appearance and cost Undertaker the match










*Money in the Bank ladder match*
Randy Orton defeats Christian, Chris Jericho, Eddie Guerrero, Rey Mysterio & Big Show (14:36)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Kane (W/ Lita) defeats Shelton Benjamin (C) (9:10)
-Kane began showing hints of a face turn by picking Benjamin up after the match and not destroying him after Lita begged

*United States Championship*
Carlito (C) defeats Booker T (W/ Sharmell) (6:30)

*Cruiserweight Championship
2 out of 3 falls*
Paul London (C) defeats Chavo Guerrero (14:27)

*The streak*
Undertaker defeats Edge (18:50)

*Womens Championship*
Lita defeats Trish Stratus (C) (10:40)

*Smackdown vs Raw*
Kurt Angle defeats Shawn Michaels (21:02)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista defeats Triple H (C) (W/Ric Flair) (12:45)

*WWE Championship match*
John Cena defeats JBL (C) (13:35)


----------



## Shagz

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Daniel Bryan defeats Batista (C)

*The Beast vs The Streak*
Brock Lesnar defeats Undertaker

*No Holds Barred Street Fight*
Randy Orton defeats Triple H

John Cena & Hulk Hogan defeats Jack Swagger & Cesaro

The Wyatt Family defeats The Sheild

Cody Rhodes defeats Goldust

*WWE World Tag Team Championships*
RybAxel vs New Age Outlaws (C) vs The Usos vs Prime Time Players
Winner: RybAxel

*IC & US Title Unification Ladder Match*
Sheamus vs BNB vs RVD vs Kofi Kingston vs Evan Bourne vs Christian
Winner: BNB


----------



## EpicHero22

*Intercontinental Championship*
Edge defeats Kane (C) (W/Lita) (9:37)
-Lita turns on Kane and joins Edge

*World Tag Team Championships*
Hurricane & Rosey defeat Eugene & Regal (C) & La Resistance (5:12)

*Singles match*
Mr.MITB Randy Orton defeats Chris Jericho (14:20)

*Canadian Collision*
Christian (W/Tomko) defeats Chris Benoit (16:05)

*Special Ref: Hulk Hogan*
Shawn Michaels defeats Muhammad Hassan (W/Divari) (8:57)

*Singles match*
Triple H defeats Shelton Benjamin (15:59)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista (C) defeats Ric Flair (13:47)










*Cruiserweight Championship
Ladder match*
Paul London (C) defeats Chavo Guerrero (13:38)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (W/Melina) defeats Basham Brothers (C) & Hardcore Holly and Charlie Hass (4:50)

*Singles match*
Big Show defeats Orlando Jordan (5:04)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle defeats The Undertaker (18:40)

*The Grudge match*
A now heel Eddie Guerrero defeats Rey Mysterio via ref stoppage (12:25)

*United States Championship*
Booker T (W/Sharmell) defeats Carlito (C) (9:45)

*WWE Championship
I Quit match*
John Cena (C) defeats JBL (23:52)










*ECW Rules*
Chris Benoit defeats Eddie Guerrero (13:52)

*3 way dance*
Super Crazy defeats Tajiri & Little Guido (W/FBI) (10:45)

*ECW's Lucha*
Rey Mysterio defeats Psicosis (With his mask) (14:10)

*Barbed wire match*
Sabu defeats Rhyno (9:28)

*Lionheart vs Man of 1000 holds*
Chris Jericho defeats Dean Malanko (12:02) 

*Flaming Tables match*
Dudley Boys (Ray, Devon & Spike) defeat BWO (Stevie, Blue Meanie & Nova) (8:03)

*One last match*
Masato Tanaka defeats Mike Awesome (15:30)

*The feud continues...*
Tommy Dreamer (W/Buleah) defeats Raven (13:45)










*Singles match*
Recently drafted Carlito defeats Shelton Benjamin (11:06)

*Womens Championship*
Lita (C) defeats Christy Hemme (3:13)

*Friends No More*
William Regal defeats Eugene (7:13)

*Wrestlemania Rematch*
Shawn Michaels defeats recently drafted Kurt Angle (20:10)

*WWE Championship*
recently drafted John Cena (C) defeats Heel Chris Jericho (15:37)

*Hulkamania forever* 
Hulk Hogan defeats Muhammad Hassan (W/Diavari) (7:50)

*Intercontinental Championship match
Steel Cage*
Edge (C) (W/Lita) defeats Kane (12:41)

*The Nature Boy vs Captain Charisma*
Christian defeats Ric Flair (14:24)

*World Heavyweight Championship
Hell in a cell*
Batista (C) defeats Triple H (17:51)










*United States Championship*
Booker T (W/Sharmell) (C) vs recently drafted Chris Benoit ends in a No contest (10:30)

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
MNM (C) (W/Melina) defeats Legion of Doom (7:26)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Juventud (W/Mexicools) defeat Paul London (C) (9:54)

*Singles match*
Recently Drafted and now Face Christian defeats JBL (15:28)

*Casket Match*
Undertaker defeats Muhammad Hassan (10:31)
- Recently Randy Orton attacks Undertaker after the match

*Bra & Panites match*
Torrie Wilson defeats Michelle McCool, Melina & Candice Michelle (4:35)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista (C) defeats Eddie Guerrero (15:46)
-Rey Mysterio returned and cost Eddie the match










*Cruiserweight Championship*
Juventud defeats Paul London & Jamie Nobel (9:50)

*Intercontinental Championship*
The returning Matt Hardy defeats Edge (C) (W/Lita) (14:52)

*30 Minute iron man match
#1 contenders for the WWE Championship*
Kurt Angle vs Shawn Michaels ends in a tie of 2-2 (30:00)

*I quit match*
Rey Mysterio defeats Eddie Guerrero (13:04)

*The Legend Killers biggest prey*
The Undertaker defeats Randy Orton (W/ Cowboy Bob Orton) (11:05)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista (C) defeats Christian (15:58)
-there was a handshake after the match

*Womens Championship*
Lita (C) defeats Maria Kanellis (1:23)

*WWE Championship vs Career*
John Cena (C) defeats Chris Jericho to end his career (12:45)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*King of the Ring 2015*

*King of the Ring Finals*
Daniel Bryan vs. *Dean Ambrose*

*United States Championship*
*Roman Reigns(c)* vs. Wade Barrett

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Nikki Bella(c)* vs. Naomi

*King of the Ring Semifinals*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Rusev (with Lana)

_*Sheamus attacked Neville before his semi-final match and injured him, giving Dean Ambrose a bye to the finals*_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*World's Largest Tag Team(c)* vs. The New Day (with Xavier Woods)

*King of the Ring Quarterfinals*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Dolph Ziggler

*King of the Ring Quarterfinals*
Cesaro vs. *Rusev (with Lana)*

*King of the Ring Quarterfinals*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Stardust

*King of the Ring Quarterfinals*
Sheamus vs. *Neville*​


----------



## EpicHero22

*WWE Championship part 1*
John Cena (C) defeats Shawn Michaels (17:52)

*World Tag Team Championships*
Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch defeat Hurricane & Rosey (C) (6:50)

*Womens Championship*
Torrie Wilson (W/Candice & Victoria) defeat Trish Stratus, Ashley & Lita (C) (5:46)

*Singles match*
Edge defeats Ric Flair (12:52)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Carlito defeats Matt Hardy (C) with help from Edge (10:02)

*Singles match*
Chris Masters defeats Big Show (8:37)

*WWE Championship part 2
Guest ref: Eric Bischoff *
Kurt Angle defeats John Cena (C) (17:39)










*WWE Tag Team Championships*
MNM (C) defeats Paul London & Brian Kendrick (13:20)

*Singles match*
Bobby lashley defeats Orlando Jordan (1:30)

*Singles match*
Mr.Kennedy defeats Rey Mysterio (9:47)

*Bra & Panties match*
Christy Hemme defeats Melina Perez (4:02)

*Vacant United States Championship
Match #7 in the best of seven series*
Booker T (w/Sharmell) defeats Chris Benoit (15:39)

*Singles match*
JBL defeats Christian in Christian's last match (18:45)

*Casket Match*
Randy Orton defeats Undertaker (14:52)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista (C) defeats Eddie Guerrero in Eddie's last PPV match (14:27)










*Intercontinental Championship*
Ric Flair (Other options: Shelton Benjamin & Snitsky) defeats Carlito (C) (13:24)

*Womens Championship*
Trish Stratus (W/Mickie & Ashley) (Other options: Mickie James & Ashley) defeats Torrie Wilson (C) (W/Victoria & Candice Michelle) (6:02)

*Loser leaves town (Other options: Last man standing & Street Fight*
Edge (W/Lita) defeats Matt Hardy (14:30)

*Triple Threat match (Other options: Handicap & Over the top rope challenge) *
A returning Triple H defeats Carlito & Chris Masters (10:27)

*World Tag Team Championships*
Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (C) defeat Big Show & Kane via count out (Other Options: Eugene & Jim Duggan and Tomko & Rob Conway) (8:10)

*WWE Championship
Ladder match (Other options: Steel Cage & Falls count anywhere) *
Kurt Angle (C) defeats John Cena & Shawn Michaels (24:50)










*Last man Standing match*
Undertaker defeats Randy Orton (18:55)

*3 on 3 elimination match*
Team Trish (Trish Stratus, Mickie James & Ashley) defeat team Torrie (Torrie Wilson, Candice Michelle and Victoria) (9:30)

Order of elimination:
Ashley by Victoria
Candice by Trish
Victoria by Mickie
Torrie by Trish

*Intercontinental Championship
Street fight*
Ric Flair (C) defeats Triple H (15:54)

*Brand warfare*
Team Smackdown (Matt Hardy, Rey Mysterio, Mr. Kennedy, Bobby Lashley & United states Champion Booker T) defeats Team Raw (Edge, Kane, Big Show, Carlito & Shawn Michaels) (21:50)

Order of elimination 
Kane by Kennedy
Kennedy by Big Show
Booker T by Edge
Carlito by Rey Mysterio
Bobby Lashley by Big Show
Big Show by Matt Hardy
Edge by Matt Hardy
Shawn Michaels by Rey Mysterio

*WWE Championship
Guest ref: Eric Bischoff*
Kurt Angle (C) defeats John Cena (12:18)

*World Heavyweight Championship
Texas Bullrope match*
Batista (c) defeats JBL (11:55)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton defeats Batista (C) after cashing in (1:03)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Supercard of Honor IX*

_*On March 14 in Chicago, Joe returned to ROH in-ring action for the first time since 2008 to face Elgin, who defeated Joe to finally break his six month-long losing streak*_

*Joe vs. Elgin II*
*Samoa Joe* vs. Michael Elgin

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c) (with Truth Martini)* vs. Jushin Thunder Liger

*If either member of The Addiction pin or submit Jay Briscoe, they will receive a future ROH World Championship match*
*The Briscoes* vs. The Addiction

*No Disqualification Match*
Jimmy Jacobs (with Lacey) vs. *B.J. Whitmer (with Adam Page)*

*Roderick Strong* vs. Tommaso Ciampa

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*reDRagon(c)* vs. Michael Bennett & Matt Taven (with Maria Kanellis)

*Moose (with Veda Scott)* vs. Cedric Alexander

*Three-Way Match*
*Matt Sydal* vs. ACH vs. Andrew Everett











*ROH Best in the World 2015*

_*Joe wrestled his ROH farewell match, where he had a send off with AJ Styles and the ROH World Tag Team Champions The Addiction to close the show*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Jay Briscoe(c)* vs. Samoa Joe

*No Disqualification Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Addiction(c)* vs. reDRagon

*First Time Ever*
Adam Cole (with The Kingdom) vs. *AJ Styles (with The Young Bucks)*

*Title vs. Streak for the ROH World Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c) (with Truth Martini)* vs. Moose (with Veda Scott)

*Four Corner Survival Match for the #1 contendership to the ROH World Championship*
Michael Elgin vs. *Roderick Strong* vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Matt Sydal

The Young Bucks vs. *The Kingdom (with Maria Kanellis)*

ACH vs. *Adam Page (with B.J. Whitmer)*

C & C Wrestle Factory vs. *War Machine*

*Dalton Castle (with The Boys)* vs. Donovan Dijak (with Truth Martini)​


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania XX, Where It All Begins, Again*

*Austin's Last Match*
Stone Cold with Vince vs Goldberg with Eric Bischoff

*Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H(c) vs Shawn Michaels

*Fatal 4 Way for the WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit

*20 Years in the Making Lumberjack Match*
Hulk Hogan vs Roddy Piper

*Hell in a Cell*
The Undertaker vs Kane

*Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus(c) vs Lita

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) vs Ultimo Dragon

*Two vs Three Handicap Match*
The Rock & Mick Foley vs Randy Orton, Batista & Ric Flair

*Singles*
Chris Jericho vs Christian

*World Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boys vs La Résistance vs Booker T & RVD vs Mark Jindrak and Garrison Cade

*United States Championship*
Big Show(c) vs John Cena


----------



## EpicHero22

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Kid Kash (C) defeats Juventud (11:47)

*Singles match*
Rey Mysterio defeats JBL (15:32)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
MNM (W/Melina) defeat London & Kedrick and Mexicools (14:44)

*United States Championship*
Booker T (C) (W/Sharmell) defeats Bobby Lashley after cheating (10:12)

*Singles match*
Chris Benoit defeats William Regal (W/Paul Burchill) (13:37)

*Singles match*
Mr.Kennedy defeats Matt Hardy (10:37)

*Singles match*
Batista defeats Mark Henry (8:40)

*World Heavyweight Championship
Hell in a Cell*
Randy Orton defeats Undertaker (20:10)










*Hero no more*
A now heel Gregory Helms (Formerly Hurricane) defeats Rosey (6:03)

*World Tag Team Championship*
Big Show & Kane defeat Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (C) (9:35)

*Womens Championship*
Trish Stratus (C) defeats Torrie Wilson (6:13)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Masters defeat Ric Flair (C) (11:45)

*Singles match*
Shelton Benjamin defeats Chavo Guerrero (9:28)

*WWE Championship
Elimination Chamber*
John Cena defeats Kurt Angle (C), Edge, Triple H, Carlito & Shawn Michaels (28:59)

Order of elimination: 
Shawn Michaels by Edge
Triple H by Carlito
Carlito by Cena
Edge by Kurt Angle
Kurt Angle by John Cena










*United States Championship*
Bobby Lashley defeats Booker T (c) (7:59)

*Cruiserwight Championship*
Gregory Helms defeats Kid Kash (C), Juvatud and Paul London (8:30)

*Winner faces Trish @ Mania 22
Guest ref: Trish Stratus*
Mickie James defeats Ashley Massaro (5:30)

*WWE Championship vs Kurt Angles Raw career*
John Cena (C) defeats Kurt Angle (15:38)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton (C) defeats Rey Mysterio (10:50)

*2006 Royal Rumble match*
#28 Edge wins the Royal Rumble (58:45)

Final 8:
#10 RVD by Matt Hardy
#27 Mr. Kennedy by Triple H & SHawn Michaels
#15 Shawn Michaels by Triple H
#24 Triple H by Mick Foley
[URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=3]#3 0[/URL] Mick Foley by Edge
#18 JBL by Matt Hardy
#3 Matt Hardy by Edge

Iron Man: Man Hardy
Most Eliminations: Matt Hardy (4) & Shawn Michaels (4)










*United States Championship
Steel Cage match*
Bobby Lashley (C) defeats Booker T (12:24)

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
MNM (C) (W/Melina) defeat Bluebloods (Regal & Paul Burchill) and Londrick (13:50)

*Singles match*
JBL defeats Chris Benoit (10:52)

*Welcome to Smackdown*
Kurt Angle defeats Rey Mysterio (15:06)
-Kurt Angle turns face after the match by shaking Rey's hand

*Road to Wrestlemania finals*
Matt Hardy defeats Mark Henry (9:57)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Gregory Helms (C) defeats Kid Kash (7:56)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton (C) defeats Undertaker with help from Mr. Kennedy (15:47)










*Money in the Bank ladder match*
Rey Mysterio defeats Shelton Benjamin, Carlito, Ric Flair, Mark Henry, & Booker T (13:05)

*Divas turmoil Match*
Ashley defeats Candice Michelle, Victoria, Maria and Torrie Wilson (4:10)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Rob Van Dam defeats Chris Masters (C) (11:26)

*World Tag Team Championships*
Big Show & Kane (C) defeats Spirit Squad (Kenny & Nicky) (4:20)

*United States Championship
Bullrope match*
JBL defeats Bobby Lashley (C) (12:54)

*Womens Championship*
Fully Psycho Mickie James defeats Trish Stratus (C) (8:59) 

*WWE Tag Team Championship
TLC Match*
Londrick defeats MNM (C) (W/Melina) (14:06)

*Submission match*
Kurt Angle defeats Chris Benoit (18:55)

*Streak match*
Undertaker defeats Mr.Kennedy to become 14-0 (14:37)

*Hardcore match*
Triple H (W/Vince McMahon) defeats Shawn Michaels (W/Mick Foley). (17:52)
-After the match, Triple H turned face and saved Shawn from a beatdown from the Spirit Squad and Vince, reuniting DX in the process.

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Matt Hardy defeats Randy Orton (C) (13:27)

*WWE Championship*
Edge defeats John Cena (C) (15:50)


----------



## roipdh12

*WWE Beast In The East 2015*

The beast in The East event is delayed to July 12th 2015 and we cancel WWE Battleground so this is basically the last PPV before Summer Slam.

*Match 1: Three On Two Handicap Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E & Xavier Woods) def. The Prime Time Players (Darren Young and Titus Oneill) (C).

*Match 2: Eight Man Tag Team Match*
Dean Ambrose & Chris Jericho & Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry def. The Authority (Kane & Joey Mercury & Jamie Nobel & The Big Show).

*Match 3: Singles Match*
King Miz def. Neville

*Match 4: Open Challenge Match for the WWE United States Championship*
John Cena (C) def. Cesaro

*Match 5: Tag Team Match*
Dashing Bad News (Cody Rhodes and Bad News Barrett) def. The Lucha Dragons (Sin Cara and Kalisto).

*Match 6: Street Fight for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
RyBack (C) def. Sheamus

*Match 7: Singles Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Paige def. Nikki Bella (C) via a Count Out.

*Match 8: Singles Match for the NXT Championship*
Finn Balor (w\John Cena) def. Kevin Owens (C) 

*Match 9: Triple Threat Match to determinate the No.1 Contender foir the WWE World Heavyweight Championship in Summer Slam.
*Roman Reigns def. Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton.

*Match 10: Singles Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.
*Brock Lesnar def. Seth Rollins(C) via a Disqualification


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2015*

*Main Event: Triple Threat Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Brock Lesnar def. Seth Rollins (C) and Roman Reigns.

*Singles Match*
Bray Wyatt def. Randy Orton

*Submission Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Kevin Owens def. John Cena (C).

*Championship Scramble Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
RyBack (C) def. Mark Henry & King Miz & Neville & Dolph Ziggler.

*Singles Match*
Rusev def. Cesaro

*Singles Match for the Money In The Bank Contract*
Sheamus def. Dean Ambrose

*Tag Team Lumberjill Match*
Charlotte and Paige def. The Bella Twins

*Opening Match:Tag Team Turmiol Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Wyatt Family def. The Prime Time Players & The New Day (C) & The Ascension & The Lucha Dragons & Dashing Bad News.


----------



## roipdh12

*Dream Wrestle Mania Card - The Best Matches of each*

*Singles Match for the WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar def. Kurt Angle (C) - WM 15

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker def. Shawn Michaels - WM 25


----------



## EpicHero22

*Intercontinental Championship*
Shelton Benjamin defeats RVD (C) (15:48)

*Devils no more*
A face Torrie Wilson defeats Candice Michelle (3:56)

*World Tag Team Championships*
Carlito & Chris Masters defeat Big Show & Kane (C) (9:30)

*The Bulldozer debuts*
Umaga (W/ Amando Alejandro Estrada) defeats Viscera (2:05)

*5 on 2 tag match*
DX defeats Spirit Squad (12:14)

*Womens Championship*
Mickie James (C) defeats Ashley (5:45)

*WWE Championship*
Edge (C) defeats John Cena & Ric Flair (16:50) 










*Cruiserweight Championship*
Gregory Helms (C) defeats Funaki & Scotty 2 Hotty (6:47)

*Singles match*
Kurt Angle defeats Mark Henry (10:14)

*United States Championship*
Chris Benoit defeats JBL (C) (15:41)

*King of the Ring finals*
Booker T defeats Bobby Lashley (11:30)

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
Londrick (C) defeats Finlay & William Regal (12:33)

*Singles match*
Great Khali defeats Rey Mysterio (6:02)

*World Heavyweight Championship
2 out of 3 falls*
Matt Hardy (C) defeats Randy Orton (20:56)










*Cruiserweight Championship *
Gregory Helms (C) defeats Tajiri (10:34)

*Big Show's ECW Debut*
Big Show defeats Little Guido (2:57)

*Legend of Hardcore vs Legend of Wrestling*
Ric Flair defeats Cactus Jack/Mick Foley (13:38) 

*World Heavyweight Championship
Highway to hell*
Matt Hardy (C) defeats Sabu (15:54)

*WWE Championship
Extreme rules*
Edge (C) (W/Lita) defeats Tommy Dreamer (W/Buelah) (13:38)

*ECW Rules*
Chris Benoit defeats John Cena (18:27)

*Randy Orton's ECW Open Challenge*
Rey Mysterio Jr defeats Randy Orton (12:26)

*Vacant ECW Championship*
RVD defeats Kurt Angle (19:29)










*Intercontinental Championship *
Shelton Benjamin (C) defeats Kane, Carlito & Chris Masters (10:58)

*ECW vs Raw*
Kurt Angle defeats Randy Orton (12:38)

*Welcome to Raw*
Johnny Nitro (W/Melina) defeats Eugene (3:02)

*Bulldozer vs Legend*
Umaga defeats Jim Duggan (2:10)

*Womens Championship
Steel cage match*
Trish Stratus defeats Mickie James (C) (10:57) 

*ECW Championship*
Rob Van Dam (C) defeats John Cena (16:38)

*World Tag Team Championships*
DX defeat Carlito & Chris Masters (C) after Chris walks out on Carlito due to their earlier match (10:50)

*WWE Championship*
Edge (C) (W/Lita) defeats Ric Flair with help from Mick Foley (15:09










*WWE Tag Team Championships*
Londrick (W/Ashley) (C) defeat The Royal Court (Finlay & William Regal), The Pitbulls (Jamie Noble & Kid Kash) and the Teachers Pets (KC James & Idol Stevens) (13:57)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Gregory Helms (C) defeats Super Crazy (8:12)

*United States Championship*
Chris Benoit (C) defeats Chavo Guerrero (14:55)
- Chavo turns heel and attacks Chris Benoit brutally afterwards.

*Punjabi Prison match*
Undertaker defeats Great Khali (9:10)

*MITB vs JBL's Career*
Rey Mysterio defeats JBL (16:50)

*Bra & Panties match*
Ashley defeats Michelle McCool (2:40)

*Singles match*
Bobby Lashley defeats Mr.Kennedy (8:52)

*World Heavyweight Championship
Guest enforcer: Batista*
King Booker defeats Matt Hardy (C) after interference from the royal court (13:49)










*United States Championship
No Holds barred*
Chavo Guerrero defeats Chris Benoit (C) (15:44)

*Grudge match*
Carlito defeats Chris Masters (8:10)

*I Quit match*
Ric Flair defeats Mick Foley (W/Nitro & Melina) (13:42)

*ECW Championship
ECW Rules*
Big Show defeats RVD (C) after Paul Heymen turns on RVD (10:58)

*Intercontinental Championship
The enigma is back*
Jeff Hardy defeats Shelton Benjamin (C) (9:57)

*World Tag Team Championship*
DX (C) defeats Shane & Vince Mcmahon (12:30)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
King Booker (C) defeats Batista via cheating (15:58)

*Hulkamania still rules?*
Hulk Hogan & Bobby Lashley defeats Mr.Kennedy & Great Khali (6:40)

*WWE Championship
TLC Match*
John Cena defeats Edge (C) (26:57)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Beast in the East*

*Brock Lesnar* vs. Kane 

*Cesaro & Dolph Ziggler* vs. Sheamus & Wade Barrett

*NXT Championship*
Kevin Owens(c) vs. *Finn Bálor*

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Nikki Bella(c)* vs. Paige vs. Brie Bella

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Largest Tag Team(c) vs. The New Day (with Xavier Woods) vs. *Prime Time Players* 

*Chris Jericho* vs. Neville​


----------



## Robcore™

Wrestlemania 29

*WWE Championship*
Singles Match
The Rock (c) v Brock Lesnar w/Heyman
_Winner by Pinfall - Brock Lesnar_

*Grudge Match*
Cenation v Phenom
John Cena v The Undertaker
_Winner by Pinfall - The Undertaker_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Money in the Bank Cash-in
Dolph Ziggler v Jack Swagger (c)
_Winner by Pinfall - Dolph Ziggler_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Submission Match
Alberto Del Rio (c) w/Rodriquez v Jack Swagger w/Colter
_Winner by submission - Jack Swagger_

*Grudge Match*
Last Man Standing
CM Punk v Triple H
_Winner by Countout - CM Punk_

*Six-Man Tag*
WWE Tag Team Titles
The Shield (Ambrose, Reigns and Rollins) v Team Hell-no (Kane & Daniel Bryan) (c) & Big Show
_Winner by Pinfall - The Shield_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Fatal Four-Way
Chris Jericho v Antonio Cesaro v Wade Barrett (c) v The Miz
_Winner by Pinfall - Wade Barrett_

*Grudge Match*
Street Fight
Randy Orton v Sheamus
_Winner by Pinfall - Randy Orton_​


----------



## EpicHero22

*World Tag Team Championships
Tag Team turmoil
Death of DX Part 1*
-DX (C) defeat Highlanders (1:23)
-DX (C) defeats Spirit Squad (Mikey & Kenny) (5:39)
-DX (C) defeat Vince McMahon & Shane McMahon (9:56)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Hardy (C) defeats Johnny Nitro (W/Melina) (13:52)

*ECW Championship*
Big Show (C) defeats Carlito (12:10)

*Death of DX Part 2
NO DQ for Edge*
Edge defeats Shawn Michaels (18:03)

*Return of the Demon*
Kane defeats Chris Masters (9:30)

*Retirement match
Womens Championship*
Trish Stratus (C) defeats Lita (9:57)

*Death of DX Part 3
Special Ref: Vince McMahon*
Umaga defeats Triple H (13:53)

*WWE Championship*
John Cena (C) defeats Randy Orton (16:24)










*Rey Mysterios MITB Contract on the line*
Mr. Kennedy defeats Rey Mysterio (M) (15:34)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Matt Hardy defeats Gregory Helms (C) via count out (11:05)

*Debut match*
MVP defeats Jimmy Wang Yang (5:03)

*I quit match*
Chavo Guerrero (C) defeats Chris Benoit (17:25)

*#1 contenders match*
Batista defeats Finlay (11:20)

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
Londrick (C) (W/Ashley) defeats The Pitbulls (9:59)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
King Booker (C) (W/Sharmell) defeats Bobby Lashley (12:54)










*Inferno Match (Other Options: Stretcher match or First Blood match*
Umaga defeats Kane (8:47)

*Womens Championship 
Extreme rules match (Other options: Falls count anywhere or Tables match)*
Lita defeats Mickie James (10:02)

*ECW Championship*
Big Show (C) defeats Ric Flair (Other options: Carlito or Chris Masters) (9:58)

*World Tag Team Championships
Guest ref: Shane McMahon (Other options: Coach or Vince McMahon)*
Rated RKO defeats DX (C) (16:30)

*Intercontinental Championship
TLC Match (Other options: Steel Cage or 2 out of 3 falls)*
Jeff Hardy (C) defeats Johnny Nitro (18:55)

*WWE Championship
Raw vs Smackdown*
John Cena (C) defeats The Undertaker (Other options: Finlay or Chris Benoit) (25:50)










*5 on 5 elimination match*
Team Ric Flair (Ric Flair, Carlito, Shad, JTG & Ron Simmons) defeat Team Spirit Squad (Kenny, Mikey, Mitch, Nicky and Johnny) (11:39)

Order of elimination:
Johnny by Carlito
Ron by Kenny
JTG by Mitch
Mitch by Carlito
Shad by Kenny
Mikey by Ric Flair
Nicky by Ric Flair
Ric Flair by Kenny
Kenny by Carlito
Sole survivors: Carlito

*Womens Championship
Retirement match*
Mickie James defeats Lita (C) (10:42)

* 5 on 5 elimination match*
Team DX (Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Jeff Hardy, Matt Hardy & Kane) defeat Team Vince (Edge, Randy Orton, William Regal, Finlay & Johnny Nitro) (W/Vince) (15:34)

Kane by DQ 
Finlay by Jeff Hardy
Nitro by Shawn Michaels
Matt Hardy by William Regal
William Regal by Triple H
Jeff Hardy by Randy Orton
Edge by Shawn Michaels
Randy Orton by Triple H
Sole survivors: DX 

*4 on 4 elimination match*
Team ECW (CM Punk, Bobby Lashley, Rob van Dam & Sabu) defeat Team Heymen guys (Big Show, Test, Hardcore Holly & Elijah Burke) (13:37)

Order of elimination
Sabu by Burke
Test by CM Punk
RVD by Big Show
Hardcore Holly by Bobby Lashley
Burke by CM Punk
Big Show by Bobby Lashley
Sole survivors: CM Punk and Bobby Lashley

*WWE Championship*
Umaga defeats John Cena (C) (12:06)

*World Heavyweight Championship
Steel Cage match*
Batista defeats King Booker (C) (W/Sharmell) (13:31)

*World Heavyweight Championship
Cash in*
Mr.Kennedy defeats Batista (C) (3:30)


----------



## roipdh12

Wrestle Mania 24:

1.Matt Hardy def. MVP (C) to win the WWE United States Championship
2.Cm Punk def. Mr. Kennedy & Carlito & Chavo Guerrero & Kane & Shelton Benjamin & Umaga & John Morrison in the Money In The Bank Ladder Match. 
3.Hardcore Holly and Cody Rhodes (C) def. The Big Show and Mark Henry to retain the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship.
4.Tommy Dreamer def. Elijah Burke (C) in a Hardcore Match to win the ECW Championship
5.Chris Jericho (C) def. Batista to retain the World Heavyweight Championship.
6.John Bradshaw Layfield def. Finlay in a Belfast Brawl.
7.Beth Pheonix and Melina def. Ashley and Maria in a Playboy Bunnymania Match.
8.The Undertaker def. Edge in a Streak vs Streak Match.
9.Floyd "Money" Mayweather def. Triple H in a No Disqualification Match
10.John Cena (2008 Royal Rumble Winner) def. Randy Orton (C) to win the WWE Championship.
11.Shawn Michaels def. Ric Flair in a Career Threatening Match


----------



## EpicHero22

*Intercontinental Championship
Raw showcase match*
Johnny Nitro (W/Melina) defeats Jeff Hardy (C) (14:52)

*ECW Rules*
Tommy Dreamer defeats Matt Striker (5:50)

*ECW Rules*
Elijiah Burke defeats Sandman (7:12)

*Smackdown showcase match*
Undertaker, Batista, WWE Tag Champs Paul London & Brian Kendrick defeat World champ Mr.Kennedy, King Booker, Finlay & William Regal (15:59)

*Bra & Panties match*
Kelly Kelly defeats Ariel (3:12)

*ECW Rules*
Test defeats Sabu (9:42)

*ECW Rules*
Kevin Throne defeats Balls Mahoney (5:06)

*Extreme Elimination Chamber*
Bobby Lashley defeats Big Show (C), CM Punk, RVD, Hardcore Holly & Mike Knox (20:40)

Order of elimination
Big Show by CM Punk
Mike Knox by CM Punk
Hardcore Holly by RVD
RVD by Lashley
CM Punk by Bobby Lashley










*Cruiserweight Championship*
Gregory Helms (C) defeats Matt Hardy (13:38)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Royal Court (Finlay & William Regal) defeats Londrick (C) (12:59)

*Singles match*
Chris Benoit defeats MVP (10:02)

*United States Championship*
Chavo Guerrero (C) defeats Kane (9:57)

*#1 contenders match* 
Batista defeats King Booker (14:58)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Mr. Kennedy (C) defeats The Undertaker (17:51) 










*Intercontinental Championship
Elimination match
Melina & Torrie Wilson are banned*
Carlito defeats Johnny Nitro (C), Jeff Hardy & Chris Masters (16:30)

Order of elimination:
Masters by Carlito
Nitro by Jeff 
Jeff Hardy by Carlito

*Singles match*
Ric Flair defeats Kenny Dykstra (9:40)

*Womens Championship*
Mickie James (C) defeats Victoria (8:37)

*World Tag Team Championships
Street Fight*
Rated RKO (C) defeats DX (18:05)

*Divas grudge match*
Melina defeats Torrie Wilson (6:12)

*WWE Championship*
Umaga (C) defeats John Cena (16:05)










*World Tag Team Championships*
Rated RKO (C) defeats Cryme Tyme (7:36)

*ECW Championship vs Career*
Bobby Lashley (C) defeats Big Show (8:10)

*WWE Championship
Last Man Standing*
John Cena defeats Umaga (C) (20:03)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista defeats Mr.Kennedy (C) (13:35)

*2007 Royal Rumble*
#30 Undertaker wins the Royal Rumble (1:03:10)

Final 8: #2 Chris Benoit, #4 Shawn Michaels, #12 Edge, #16 Ric Flair, #17 Ric Flair, #2 2 MVP, #2 4 Randy Orton and #30 Undertaker

Final 8 eliminations:
Chris Benoit by MVP
MVP by Ric Flair
Ric Flair by Randy Orton & Edge
Carlito by Randy Orton & Edge
Randy Orton by Edge
Edge by Undertaker
Shawn Michaels by Undertaker

Iron Man: Shawn Michaels
Most Eliminations: Edge (6)










*United States Championship*
Chris Benoit defeats Chavo Guerrero (C), Kane & MVP (10:12)

*ECW Championship Chase Finals*
CM Punk defeats Rob Van Dam (16:46)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Paul London defeats Gregory Helms (C) (9:36)

*Raw's Road to Wrestlemania Finals*
Umaga defeats Shawn Michaels (13:25)

*Smackdown vs Raw*
Rated RKO (C) defeat Brother of Destruction (Undertaker & Kane) (17:49)

*World Heavyweight Championship
Steel Cage match*
Batista (C) defeats Mr. Kennedy (13:42)










*Money in the bank ladder match*
Johnny Nitro defeats Sabu, Chavo Guerrero, King Booker, Gregory Helms, Kane, Mr.Kennedy & Hardcore Holly (13:04)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Royal Court (William Regal & Finlay) (C) defeat Jimmy Wang Yang & Shannon Moore, The Pitbulls (Jamie Noble & Kid Kash) and Deuce & Domino (14:54)

*Womens Championship*
Melina defeats Mickie James (C) (8:09)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Paul London (C) defeats Brian Kendrick (12:34)

*World Tag Team Championships*
The Hardy Boyz defeat Rated RKO (c) (13:05)

*WWE Championship
Hell in a Cell*
John Cena (C) defeats Umaga (15:58)

*United States Championship*
MVP (C) defeats Chris Benoit (7:30)

*ECW Rules*
Team Originals (RVD, Tommy Dreamer, The Sandman & Mick Foley) defeat New Breed (Elijah Burke, Kevin Thorn, Test & Mike Knox) (W/Ariel, Kelly Kelly & Matt Striker) (10:47)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Carlito (W/Torrie Wilson) (C) defeats Ric Flair (13:50)

*Battle of the Billionaires
Guest Ref: Stone Cold Steve Austin*
Shawn Michaels (W/Donald Trump) defeats Marcus Cor Von (W/Vince McMahon & Shane McMahon) (12:50)

*ECW Championship*
CM Punk defeats a now Heel Bobby Lashley (C) (15:20)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Undertaker defeats Batista (C) to become 15-0 (21:04)


----------



## roipdh12

*Money In The Bank 2015*

*Ladder Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Seth Rollins (C) def. Dean Ambrose

*Money In The Bank Ladder Match*
Sheamus def. Roman Reigns & Cesaro & John Cena & Kevin Owens & Dolph Ziggler & Bray Wyatt & Neville.

*Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
RyBack (C) def. King Barrett.

*Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Prime Time Players def. The New Day (C)

*Singles Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Nikki Bella (C) def. Naomi via a Disqualification.

*Singles Match*
The Big Show def. The Miz

*Pre-Show Match*
Kane def. Mark Henry


*Battleground 2015*


*Money In The Bank Cash In for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Sheamus def. Brock Lesnar (C).

*Singles Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Brock Lesnar def. Seth Rollins (C).

*Singles Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Kevin Owens def. John Cena (C) via a Disqualification.

*Singles Match*
Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose fought to a No Contest.

*Singles Match*
Bray Wyatt def. Randy Orton.

*Triple Threat to determinate the No.1 Contender for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz def. The Big Show and Neville.

*Singles Match*
Cesaro def. Rusev.

*Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day def. The Prime Time Players (C) via a Count Out.

*Pre-Show: Tag Team Match*
The Lucha Dragons def. The Ascension.


*Summer Slam 2015*

*Street Fight for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Sheamus (C) def. Brock Lesnar

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker def. Sting

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Kevin Owens def. Cesaro & John Cena (C).

*Singles Match*
Triple H def. Seth Rollins

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Dean Ambrose def. Roman Reigns

*Singles Match*
Bray Wyatt def. Randy Orton

*Three vs Three vs Three Brawl*
Team Paige (Paige & Charlotte & Becky Lynch) def. Team Bella (Nikki & Brie & Alicia Fox) & Team Naomi (Naomi & Tamina & Sasha Banks).

*Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
RyBack (C) def. Rusev.

*Fatal 4 Way Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Royal Team (King Barrett and Damien Sandow) def. The New Day (C) & The Prime Time Players & The Lucha Dragons. 

*Pre-Show Tag Team Match*
Team Awesome (The Miz and Dolph Ziggler) def. Stardust and The Big Show.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Battleground 2015*

_*Towards the end of the match, Ambrose attempted to perform a Diving Elbow Drop on Rollins whilst Rollins was standing although Rollins pulled the referee in front of him, resulting in Ambrose performed a Diving Elbow Drop on the referee. Rollins attempted to perform a Pedigree on Ambrose although Ambrose countered the move before Rollins landed on the top rope. Rollins attempted to perform a Phoenix Splash on Ambrose although he avoided the move. As Ambrose was prepared to hit Dirty Deeds, Rollins spat in his face. An enraged Ambrose kicked Rollins in the groin and was disqualified, although he retained the title. 

After the match, Ambrose refused to hand over the belt although Rollins took it. Rollins celebrated with J & J Security when Ambrose attacked them with a chair. Ambrose twice slammed Rollins' face into the announcers' table with Dirty Deeds. Roman Reigns, Jey Uso and WWE officials attempted to calm Ambrose down but Ambrose hit several officials with Dirty Deeds, followed by chair shots to Reigns and Uso, ending the event*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship with The Authority banned from ringside*
Seth Rollins(c) vs. *Dean Ambrose*

Paige vs. *Charlotte* 

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Cesaro(c)* vs. Rusev (with Lana)

*Tag Team Elimination Chamber match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Prime Time Players(c) vs. *The New Day (with Xavier Woods)* vs. World's Largest Tag Team vs. Daniel Bryan & Dolph Ziggler vs. United States Champion Roman Reigns & Jimmy Uso vs. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Nikki Bella(c)* vs. Natalya (with Tyson Kidd)

*Sheamus & Wade Barrett* vs. Neville & Stardust

*Randy Orton* vs. Bo Dallas​


----------



## BRITLAND

I'm going to make WM28 similar to WM17 with the number of matches and times for each (trying to make an equally great show)

*Once in a Lifetime*
John Cena vs The Rock
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *15:47

*WWE Championship*
C.M Punk vs Chris Jericho
*Winner: *C.M Punk
*Time: *18:57

*Team Johnny vs Team Teddy*
*Team Johnny*
The Miz, Mark Henry, Drew McIntyre, Heath Slater, Epico, Primo
vs
*Team Teddy*
Santino Marella, The Great Khali, Kofi Kingston, R-Truth, Jimmy Uso, Jay Uso
*Winner: *Team Johnny
*Time: *03:07

*Fatal 4 Way for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Daniel Bryan(c) vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus vs Big Show
*Winner: *Sheamus
*Time: *14:12

*Hell in a Cell with Shawn Michaels as Guest Referee*
The Undertaker vs Triple H
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *28:07

*United States Championship*
Jack Swagger(c) vs Brodus Clay
*Winner: *Brodus Clay
*Time: *02:39

*Mask vs Mask*
Rey Mysterio vs Sin Cara
*Winner: *Sin Cara
*Time: *14:04

*Divas Championship*
Beth Phoenix(c) vs Kharma
*Winner: *Kharma
*Time: *08:30

*No Holds Barred*
Dolph Ziggler vs Mick Foley
*Winner: *Dolph Ziggler
*Time: *09:17

*Singles*
Kane vs Zack Ryder
*Winner: *Kane
*Time: *03:52

*Intercontinental Championship with Dusty Rhodes as Guest Referee*
Cody Rhodes(c) vs Goldust
*Winner: *Cody Rhodes
*Time: *07:08


----------



## EpicHero22

*World Tag Team Championships*
The Hardy Boyz (C) defeat Cade & Murdoch (10:30)

*Singles match*
Bobby Lashley defeats RVD (9:52)

*Womens Championship*
Melina defeats Mickie James (7:16)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Carlito (C) (W/Torrie) defeats Johnny Nitro (W/Melina) (12:04)

*Rated RKO Explodes*
Edge defeats Randy Orton (15:59)

*ECW Championship*
CM Punk (C) defeats Elijah Burke (11:43)

*WWE Championship*
John Cena (C) defeats Shawn Michaels (18:54)

*World Heavyweight Championship
Last Man Standing Match*
Batista defeats Undertaker (C) (16:38)










*United States Championship*
MVP (C) defeats Kane (8:30)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Londrick defeats Royal Court (Regal & Finlay) (C) (9:52)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Ric Flair defeats Carlito (C) (W/Torrie) (11:24)
-Carlito turns heel afterwards 

*World Tag Team Championship*
Hardy Boyz (C) defeat Worlds Greatest Tag Team (9:52)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista (C) defeats Chris Benoit, King Booker (W/Sharmell) & The Great Khali (13:21)

*ECW Championship*
CM Punk (C) defeats Bobby Lashley (15:12)

*WWE Championship*
John Cena (C) defeats Edge, Shawn Michaels & Umaga (20: 57)










*Cruiserweight Championship
Extreme rules free for all*
Jimmy Wang Yang defeats Paul London (C), Brian Kendrick, & Shannon Moore (9:59)

*Womens Championship
Extreme rules* 
Melina (C) defeats Candice Michelle (7:34)

*Intercontinental Championship
Submission match *
Ric Flair (C) defeats Carlito (12:50)

*World Tag Team Championships
Ladder match*
Worlds Greatest Tag Team (SHelton Benjamin & Charlie Hass) defeats Hardy Boyz (C) (16:20)

*World Heavyweight Championship
Tables match*
Batista (C) defeats Mark Henry (6:32)

*ECW Championship
Hell in a Cell*
CM Punk (C) defeats Bobby Lashley (15:50)

*Cash in
ECW Championship*
Raw's Johnny Nitro defeats CM Punk (C) (2:03)

*Extreme rules*
John Cena (C) defeats Shawn Michaels (17:56)










*WWE Tag Team Championships*
Deuce & Domino defeats Londrick (C) (9:50)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Jimmy Wang Yang (C) defeats Chavo Guerrero (8:46) 

*Womens Championship*
Candice Michelle defeat Melina (C) (5:12)

*World Tag Team Championships*
WGTT (C) defeats Cryme Tyme (JTG & Shad Gaspard) (8:54)

*United States Championship*
Matt Hardy defeats MVP (C) (10:36)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Recently drafted Mr. Kennedy defeats Now Smackdowns Ric Flair (C) (12:50)

*ECW Championship*
Johnny Nitro (C) defeats CM Punk (13:39)

*WWE Championship*
John Cena (C) defeats Recently drafted King Booker, Returning Randy Orton and Recently drafted Bobby Lashley (20:21)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Recently drafted Edge defeats Batista (C) (15:35)
-Edge was injured shortly after










*Cruiserweight Championship
Last time ever*
Chavo Guerrero defeats Jimmy Wang Yang (C), Funaki, Super Crazy, Jamie Nobel & Shannon Moore (12:58)

*Singles match*
Randy Orton defeats Cody Rhodes (W/ Dusty Rhodes) (6:13)

*Womens Championship*
Candice Michelle (C) defeats Melina (5:32)

*#1 conteders to the ECW Championship*
CM Punk defeats The Miz (10:24)

*United States Championship*
Matt Hardy (C) defeats MVP (12:09)

*WWE Championship*
John Cena (C) defeats Bobby Lashley (14:30)

*ECW Championship*
John Morrison (Artist formerly known as Johnny Nitro) (C) defeats Tommy Dreamer (8:01)

*Vacant World Heavyweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio defeats Batista, Kane, & Great Khali (12:35)










*Intercontinental Championship*
Umaga defeats Mr.Kennedy (C) & Jeff Hardy (10:54)

*Womens Championship*
Beth Phoenix defeats Candice Michelle (C) (4:21)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Unlikely team of Matt Hardy & MVP defeats Deuce & Domino (C) (7:15)

*The Game is Back*
Triple H defeats Bobby Lashley (10:38)

*ECW Championship*
CM Punk defeats John Morrison (C) (15:52)

*World Tag Team Championship
Street Fight*
Cryme Tyme defeats WGTT (C) (11:07)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista defeats Rey Mysterio (C) (16:27)

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton defeats John Cena (C) (14:46)


----------



## murder

SUMMERSLAM 2000

WWF TITLE
THE ROCK VS KANE

SPECIAL REFEREE: STEPHANIE MCMAHON-HELMSLEY
TRIPLE H VS KURT ANGLE

2 OUT OF 3 FALLS
CHRIS JERICHO VS CHRIS BENOIT

THE UNDERTAKER VS BIG SHOW

RIKISHI VS TAZZ

TLC FOR TAG TITLES

HARDCORE TITLE
STEVE BLACKMAN VS SHANE MCMAHON

IC TITLE
EDDIE GUERRERO W/CHYNA VS VAL VENIS W/ TRISH STRATUS

ROAD DOGG VS X-PAC

KAT W/ JERRY LAWLER VS TERRI W/ SATURN


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Death Before Dishonor XIII*

_*Briscoe won by referee stoppage*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Jay Briscoe(c)* vs. Roderick Strong

*ROH World Television Championship*
_Jay Lethal(c) (with Truth Martini and The House of Truth) vs. Dalton Castle (with The Boys) ended in a Time Limit Draw_

_*Before the match, Cole told The Kingdom not to interfere in the match*_

Adam Cole vs. *Mark Brisoce*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Addiction(c)* vs. Roppongi Vice

Moose (with Prince Nana) vs. *Cedric Alexander (with Veda Scott)*

reDRagon vs. *The Kingdom (with Maria Kanellis)* vs. War Machine

Silas Young vs. *Will Ferrara*

*ACH & Matt Sydal* vs. Adam Page & BJ Whitmer (with Colby Corino)​


----------



## EpicHero22

*World Tag Team Championship*
Cryme Tyme (C) defeats Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (9:47)

*United States Championship
Tag Champs collide*
MVP defeats Matt Hardy (C) (10:14)

*No DQ Match*
Triple H defeats Bobby Lashley (15:27)

*Womens Championship*
Beth Phoenix (C) defeats Candice Michelle (4:06)

*ECW Championship
Falls Count Anywhere match*
CM Punk (C) defeats Johnny Nitro (11:48)

*WWE Championship match*
Randy Orton (C) defeats John Cena (13:20)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista (C) defeats The returning Undertaker (18:50)










*Intercontinental Championship*
Umaga (C) defeats Jeff Hardy (11:18)

*World Tag Team Championships*
Londrick (Paul London & Brian Kendrick) defeats Cryme Tyme (C) (9:54)

*ECW Championship*
CM Punk (C) defeats Elijah Burke (6:12)

*#1 contenders match*
Undertaker defeats Rey Mysterio (14:59)

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
MVP & Matt Hardy (C) defeat Deuce & Domino (W/Cherry) (7:42) 

*Womens Championship*
Beth Phoenix (C) defeats Candice Michelle & Melina (6:14)

*World Heavyweight Championship
Bellfast Brawl match*
Batista (C) defeats Finlay (14:50)

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (C) defeats Triple H (13:37)










*World Tag Team Championships*
Londrick (C) defeats Cryme Tyme (Other Options: Santino & Carlito/ Cade & Murdoch) (9:30)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Hardy (Other options: Mr.Kennedy & William Regal) defeat Umaga (C) (8:51)

*Bra & Panties match (Other options: Fatal 4 way or elimination match)*
Michelle McCool defeats Maryse, Cherry & Ashley Massaro (5:13)

*Hardcore match (Other Options: First Bloods or Tables)*
Cody Rhodes defeats Hardcore Holly. (10:28)
-Cody finally gains Holly's respect after the match

*ECW Championship*
CM Punk (C) defeats The Miz (Other options: John Morrison & Elijah Burke) (9:57)

*WWE Championship
Steel Cage match (Other options: Submission & 2 out of 3 falls)* 
Randy Orton (C) defeats Triple H (15:58)

*Womens Championship*
Beth Phoenix (C) defeats Mickie James via count out (Other Options: Melina & Candice Michelle) (8:10)

*World Heavyweight Championship
Special ref: Steve Austin (Other choices: Mick Foley & JBL)*
Batista (C) defeats Undertaker after Edge returns and spears Taker while Austin is down (18:41)










*World Tag Team Championships*
Hardcore Holly & Cody Rhodes defeat Londrick (C), Cryme Tyme & Cade and Murdoch (10:24)

*5 on 5 elimination*
SD/ECW Divas (Michelle McCool, Ashley Massaro, Kelly Kelly, Layla, & Maryse) defeat Raw Divas (Melina, Maria, Candice Michelle, Torrie Wilson & Victoria) (11:35)

Order of elimination
Maria by Michelle McCool
Maryse by Victoria
Layla by Torrie Wilson
Torrie by Kelly Kelly
Kelly Kelly by Melina
Melina by Michelle McCool
Ashley by Candice
Victoria by Michelle McCool
Candice Michelle by Michelle McCool
Soul Survivor: Michelle McCool

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
John Morrison & The Miz defeat MVP & Matt Hardy (C) after MVP turns on Matt (8:21)

*5 on 5 elimination match*
Team Batista (Batista, Undertaker, Kane, CM Punk, & Tommy Dreamer) defeat Team Edge (Edge, MVP, Elijah Burke, Finlay & Mark Henry) (17:38)

Order of elimination:
Tommy Dreamer by Mark Henry
Elijah Burke by Kane
Kane by Mark Henry
Mark Henry by Undertaker
Finlay by Batista
CM Punk by Edge
MVP by Batista
Batista by Edge
Edge by Undertaker
Soul Survivor: Undertaker

*Womens Championship
Falls count anywhere*
Mickie James defeats Beth Phoenix (C) (10:12)

*4 on 4 elimination match*
Team DX (A returning Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Jeff Hardy, & A returning Chris Jericho) defeats Team RKO (Randy Orton, Umaga, Mr.Kennedy & The Great Khali) (18:09)

Order of Elimination
Kennedy by Triple H
Triple H by Great Khali 
Jeff Hardy by Great Khali
Great Khali by Jericho
Umaga by Shawn Michaels
Shawn Michaels by Randy Orton
Randy Orton by Shawn Michaels 
Soul Survivor: Shawn Michaels


----------



## Ahem...

*WRESTLEMANIA 27*

*World Heavyweight Championship*

Edge (c) vs CM Punk

*United States Championship*

Cody Rhodes (c) vs Daniel Bryan vs Sheamus

*Intercontinental Championship*

Alberto Del Rio (c) vs Rey Mysterio

*Tag Team Championship*

Big Show and Kane (c) vs Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater

*No Holds Barred*

Wade Barrett vs Triple H

*Mixed Tag Match* 

John Morrison, Trish Stratus and Lita vs LayCool and Dolph Ziggler

*WWE Championship*

The Miz (c) vs Randy Orton

*The Main Event w/The Rock as Special Referee*

John Cena vs The Undertaker​


...oh, and Hornswoggle doesn't rap in my version...


----------



## BRITLAND

Wrestlemania XXVII

*WWE Championship with The Rock as Special Guest Enforcer*
John Cena(c) vs C.M Punk

*Taker's Revenge*
The Undertaker vs Wade Barrett

*TLC Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs Christian

*Celebrity Match*
John Morrison, The Situation, Snooki
vs
Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Vickie Guerrero

*WWE Divas Championship*
Laycool(c) vs Beth Phoenix

*12 Men Elimination Tag*
David Otunga, Justin Gabreil, Heath Slater, Mason Ryan, Michael McGillicutty, Husky Harris
vs
Triple H, Randy Orton, Kevin Nash, Rey Mysterio, Big Show, Kane

*United States Championship*
King Sheamus(c) vs Winner of Battle Royal (I couldn't give a ****)

*Singles*
Jerry Lawler vs The Miz with Michael Cole

*Intercontinental Championship*
Daniel Bryan vs Cody Rhodes

*Opening Match*
Alberto Del Rio vs Booker T


----------



## EpicHero22

*Intercontinental Championship
Falls Count Anywhere*
Jeff Hardy (C) defeats Umaga (11:07)

*World Tag Team Championships*
Hardcore Holly & Cody Rhodes (C) defeat Carlito & Santino Marella (8:23)

*ECW Championship*
CM Punk (C) defeats Mark Henry (9:58)

*Save.us Y2J*
Chris Jericho defeats Mr.Kennedy (13:41)

*Womens Championship*
Mickie James (C) defeats Michelle McCool & Beth Phoenix (8:10)

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (C) defeats Shawn Michaels (15:57)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge defeats Batista (C) & The Undertaker (16:42)
- Zack Ryder & Curt Hawkins interfered 










*ECW Championship
Extreme Rules*
Chavo Guerrero defeats CM Punk (C) (12:20)
- La Familas Hawkins & Ryder interfered 

*United States Champion vs Intercontinental Champion*
MVP defeats Jeff Hardy via Cheating (8:10)

*WWE Championship
The Champ is Back*
John Cena defeats Randy Orton (C) via DQ (7:12)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge (C) defeats Ric Flair (14:42)

*2008 Royal Rumble*
#25 Chris Jericho wins the 2008 Royal Rumble (58:30)

Final 8:
#30 Kane by Ric Flair
#12 Cody Rhodes by Ric Flair
#14 Ric Flair by Triple H
#24 Shawn Michaels by Triple H
#20 John Cena by The Undertaker
#27 Undertaker by Triple H
#26 Triple H by Chris Jericho

Most Eliminations: Triple H (5)
Iron man: Ric Flair (30:59)










*Intercontinental Championship
JBL is back*
JBL defeats Jeff Hardy (C) (10:18)

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
Miz & Morrison (C) defeat Jimmy Yang & Shannon Moore (6:03)

*#1 Contenders to the World Heavyweight Championship 
Elimination Chamber*
Undertaker defeats Batista, Rey Mysterio, MVP, Finlay & The Great Khali (22:40)

Order of elimination:
Khali by Batista
Rey Mysterio by MVP
Finlay by Undertaker
MVP by Batista
Batista by Undertaker

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge (C) defeats Ric Flair (11:37)

*Womens Championship*
Beth Phoenix defeats Mickie James (C) (6:15)

*World Tag Team Championships*
Carlito & Santino Marella defeats Hardcore Holly & Cody Rhodes (C) (4:12)
-Cody turns on Holly after the match

*WWE Championship
Elimination Chamber*
Randy Orton (C) defeats John Cena, Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Mr.Kennedy & Umaga (27:58)

Order of elimination:
Kennedy by Cena
Shawn Michaels by Triple H
Umaga by John Cena
Triple H by John Cena
John Cena by Randy Orton










*Money in the Bank Ladder match*
Shawn Michaels defeats JBL, Kane, Finlay, John Morrison, The Miz, Mr.Kennedy,& Umaga (14:38)

*Hardcore match*
Cody Rhodes defeats Hardcore Holly (10:12)

*Womens Championship*
Beth Phoenix (C) (W/Melina, Santino & Carlito) defeat Maria (W/ Snoop Dogg, Mickie James & Ashley Massaro) (6:18)

*ECW Championship*
Chavo Guerrero (C) defeats CM Punk (12:52)

*United States Championship
He's back*
Matt Hardy defeats MVP (C) (14:02)

*The Biggest vs The Best*
Floyd Mayweather (W/Posse) defeats Big Show (15:12)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker defeats Edge (C) (18:45)

*Smackdown vs Raw*
Batista defeats Triple H (14:36)

*Nature Boys Last Stand*
John Cena defeats Ric Flair (17:50)

*WWE Championship*
Chris Jericho defeats Randy Orton (C) (16:39)


----------



## roipdh12

*Ring Of Honor Death Before Dishonor IX*

*Ladder War III to determinate the No.1 Contender for the ROH World Tag Team Championship at Final Battle 2011*
The Briscoe Brothers def. The All Night Express.

*Two Out Of Three Falls Match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the ROH World Heavyweight Championship at Final Battle 2011*
Eddie Edwards def. Roderick Strong

*WWE Championship Open Challenge Match*
Cm Punk (C) def. Kevin Steen.

*Tag Team Match *
The World's Greatest Tag Team def. Mike Bennett and Michael Elgin.

*Singles Match*
El Generico def. Jimmy Jacobs

*Three Way Tag Team Match for the Ring Of Honor Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks (C) def. Future Shock and The Bravados.

*Singles Match for the Ring Of Honor Television Championship*
Jay Lethal (C) def. Tommaso Ciampa.


----------



## roipdh12

*TNA Bound For Glory 2015:*

*Triple Threat Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Ethan Carter III (C) vs Kurt Angle vs Lashley

*Full Metal Mayhem Match*
Matt Hardy vs Jeff Hardy

*Singles Match for the TNA Knockouts Championship*
Taryn Tarrel (C) vs Velvet Sky

*Hardcore Match*
Bram vs Eric Young

*Singles Match*
Awesome Kong vs Gail Kim

*Singles Match for the TNA King Of The Mountain Championship*
Bobby Roode (C) vs James Storm

*Tag Team Match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
The Wolves (C) vs CheckMate (Drew Galloway and Mr. Anderson)

*Singles Match*
Jessie Godderz vs Chris Melendez

*Ultimate X Match for the TNA X Division Championship*
Tigre Uno (C) vs Kenny King vs Rockstar Spud vs Manik vs Mandrews vs Robbie E vs Micha vs DJ Z


----------



## Shagz

*WWE SummerSlam 2015: Land of the Rising Sun*

WWE World Heavyweight Championship
Seth Rollins (c) vs. Kazuchika Okada vs. Finn Balor

Champion vs. Champion: US Champion vs. IWGP World Champion
John Cena vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi

WWE Intercontinental Championship
Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Minoru Suzuki 

Champion vs. Champion: NXT Champion vs. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Champion
Hideo Itami vs. Tetsuya Naito

IWGP Intercontinental Championship
Dean Ambrose vs. Shinsuke Nakamura (c)

IWGP NEVER Openweight Championship
Ryback vs. Togi Makabe (c)

Tag Team Champions Collide: WWE vs. IWGP Junior Heavyweight
New Day (Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) vs. Young Bucks

5 on 5 Elimaination Tag Team Match
Team WWE (Big Show cpt, Dolph Ziggler, Kevin Owens and Prime Time Players) vs. Team NJPW (Tomoaki Honma cpt., Hiroyoshi Tenzan, Tomohiro Ishii, AJ Styles & Yujiro Takahashi )


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Wrestlemania 28*

*Once in a Lifetime*
*The Rock* vs John Cena

*WWE Championship*
*CM Punk*(c) vs HHH

*The Streak*
*The Undertaker* vs Chris Jericho
_I'd have Jericho return and win the Rumble. Wouldn't have him do his light up jacket and smile crap. As the promo's indicated Jericho wants it to be the "end of the world as you know it". So instead of the title he chooses to challenge for the Streak, as breaking the streak would end the world. Taker accepts and we get a classic._

*World Heavyweight Title*
*Daniel Bryan*(c) vs Sheamus
_Give them 18 min and let's re-write history_

*IC Title*
*Cody Rhodes*(c) vs Randy Orton

*Divas Title*
Beth Phoenix(c) vs *Eve Torres*

*US Title Ladder Match*
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs Jack Swagger vs *Kofi Kingston* vs Zack Ryder vs The Miz vs Drew McIntrye vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## EpicHero22

*Intercontinental Championship 
Bellfast Brawl*
JBL defeats Finlay (W/Hornswoggle) (11:15)

*ECW Championship*
Chavo Guerrero (C) defeats Boogeyman (5:25)

*Smackdown Divas tag*
Michelle McCool & Cherry defeat Victoria & Natalya (5:10)

*WWE Championship
Guest ref: Shawn Michaels*
Randy Orton defeats Chris Jericho (C) (16:30)

*World Tag Team & Womens Championships*
Carlito, Santino Marella & Beth Phoenix (C) defeat Paul London, Brian Kendrick & Mickie James (9:12)

*#1 contenders match*
Triple H defeats John Cena (19:50)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Undertaker (C) defeats Batista (13:47)
-La Familia Interfered 










*Extreme rules match*
Kofi Kingston defeats Shelton Benjamin (11:36)

*United States Championship*
Matt Hardy (C) defeats MVP (9:15)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Miz & Morrison (C) defeat Chavo Guerrero & Bam Neeley and Kane & CM Punk (10:23)

*Priceless debut*
Ted Dibiase (W/Cody Rhodes) defeat Hardcore Holly (4:02)

*Womens Championship*
Mickie James defeats Beth Phoenix (C) & Melina (8:46)

*6 man Tag Team Match*
La Familia (Edge, Zack Ryder & Curt Hawkins) defeats Undertaker, Batista & Big Show after Big Show turns on Undertaker (15:51)

*Singles match*
Shawn Michaels defeats Chris Jericho (18:26)

*WWE Championship*
Triple H defeats Randy Orton (C) (14:02)










*Intercontinental Championship
Extreme Rules*
JBL (C) defeats John Cena (14:32)

*Womens Championship
Extreme Rules*
Mickie James (C) defeats Beth Phoenix (10:50)

*ECW Championship
Elimination match*
Kane defeats Chavo Guerrero (C), CM Punk & John Morrison (W/The Miz) (10:24)
- Chavo by Punk
--Punk by Morrison
---Morrison by Kane

*World Tag Team Championships
Tornado Rules*
Priceless (Cody Rhodes & Ted Dibiase) defeat Carlito & Santino (C) and Paul London & Brian Kendrick (8:50)

*Stretcher match*
A now Fully Heel Chris Jericho defeats Shawn Michaels (13:41)

*WWE Championship
Last Man Standing*
Triple H (C) defeats Randy Orton (14:50)

*World Heavyweight Championship
TLC Match*
Batista defeats Undertaker (C), Big Show & Edge (16:27)










*WWE Tag Team Championships*
Miz & John Morrison (C) defeat Jesse & Festus (7:20)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Raw Draftee Kofi Kingston defeats JBL (C) with help from Cena (11:02)

*First Ever Divas Championship match*
Michelle McCool defeats Natalya, Victoria & Smackdown draftee Maria Kanellis (7:54)

*World Tag Team Championships*
Priceless (C) defeats Londrick (9:30)
-Brian kendrick hits London with 'The Kendrick' after the match, turning heel.

*United States Championship*
Smackdown Draftee Shelton Benjamin defeats ECW Draftee Matt Hardy (C) (10:15)

*Womens Championship*
Melina defeats Mickie James (C) (5:02)

*ECW Championship*
ECW Draftee Mark Henry defeats Raw draftee Kane (C) (6:24)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Raw draftee Batista (C) defeats Edge (12:54)

*WWE Championship*
Smackdown draftee Triple H (C) defeats John Cena (17:59)










*United States Championship*
Shelton Benjamin (C) defeats Jeff Hardy via Cheating (10:12)

*ECW Championship*
Mark Henry (C) defeats Finlay (6:32)

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
Hawkins & Ryder defeats John Morrison & The Miz, Jesse & Festus and Primo & Carlito Calon (10:27)

*No DQ Match*
Chris Jericho defeats Shawn Michaels via Ref Stoppage (15:52)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista (C) defeats CM Punk (16:04)

*Divas Championship*
Michelle McCool (C) defeats Natalya (7:12)

*WWE Championship*
Triple H (C) defeats Edge (12:26)

*# 1 contenders match
No Holds Barred*
John Cena defeats JBL (16:31)










*Intercontinental Championship*
Santino Marella (W/Beth Phoenix) defeats Kofi Kingston (C) cheaply (7:10)

*Divas Championship*
Maria defeats Michelle McCool (C) (6:02)

*United States Championship*
The Brian Kendrick (W/Ezekiel Jackson) defeats Shelton Benjamin (C), Jeff Hardy & MVP (9:58)

*WWE Championship*
Triple H (C) defeats Big Show (11:26)

*Womens Championship
I quit match*
Beth Phoenix defeats A Face Melina (C) (9:45) 

*Singles match*
CM Punk defeats JBL (10:30)

*Hell in a Cell*
Undertaker defeats Edge (22:54)

*World Heavyweight Championship
3 Years in the making*
Batista (C) defeats John Cena (14:02)


----------



## Unoriginal

*WWE Beast In The East*
(Replacing Battleground as the PPV before Summerslam)

*Singles*
Chris Jericho def. Neville

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Big E) (c) def. The Primetime Players

*Singles For The Intercontinental Championship*
Ryback (c) def. Sheamus

*United States Championship Open Challenge*
John Cena (c) def. Cesaro

*No DQ Tornado Tag Team Match*
Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose def. Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper

*Ladder Match For The NXT Championship*
Finn Balor def. Kevin Owens (c)

*Singles For The Diva's Championship*
Nikki Bella (c) def. Paige via roll-up

*Singles For The WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Brock Lesnar def. Seth Rollins (c) via disqualification


----------



## Unoriginal

*WWE Summerslam 2015*
_"The Biggest Event of the Summer!"_

*Singles for the Money In The Bank Briefcase*
Sheamus (c) def. Randy Orton

*Three Team Elimination Tag Team Match*
PCB (Paige, Charlotte, & Becky Lynch) def. Team B.A.D (Sasha Banks, Naomi & Tamina) & Team Bella (The Bella Twins & Alicia Fox)

*Singles w/ Special Guest Enforcer: Stephen Amell*
Neville def. Stardust

*Brooklyn Street Fight*
Dean Ambrose (heel) def. Roman Reigns (face)

*Triple Threat For The United States Championship*
Kevin Owens def. John Cena (c) & Cesaro

*Intercontinental Championship*
Ryback (c) def. King Barrett

*Singles for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Seth Rollins (c) def. Triple H

*Singles*
Dolph Ziggler (w/ Lana) def. Rusev (w/ Summer Rae)

*The Beast vs The Phenom II*
The Undertaker def. Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman)


Pre-Show:

*Battle Royal To Determine The #1 Contender For The Intercontinental Championship*
King Barrett wins


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania VII*

*Steel Cage Match for the WWF Championship*
*The Ultimate Warrior(c)* vs. Randy Savage (with Queen Sherri)

Sgt. Slaughter vs. *The Mountie (with Jimmy Hart)*

_*Virgil turns on DiBiase*_

*Roddy Piper* vs. Ted DiBiase (with Virgil) 

*The Legion of Doom* vs. Demolition (with Mr. Fuji)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Mr. Perfect(c) (with Bobby Heenan) vs. *Big Boss Man (with André the Giant)**

Greg Valentine & Dino Bravo vs. *Genichiro Tenryu and Kōji Kitao*

*Stretcher Match*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Earthquake (with Jimmy Hart)

*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Jimmy Snuka

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Foundation(c) vs. *The Nasty Boys (with Jimmy Hart)*

*Blindfold Match*
*Jake Roberts* vs. Rick Martel

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Tito Santana, The Texas Tornado & The British Bulldog* vs. The Warlord, Power & Glory (with Slick)

*The Rockers* vs. The Faces of Fear (with Bobby Heenan)











*Wrestlemania XIII*

_*This match was also billed as Hogan's "last match". After the match, Hogan was then attacked by Flair and Perfect, who tried to cripple him, and was saved by the returning Ultimate Warrior*_

*WWF Championship*
*Hulk Hogan(c)* vs. Ric Flair (with Mr. Perfect)

*The British Bulldog* vs. Skinner

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Nasty Boys(c) (with Jimmy Hart) vs. *Legion of Doom (with Paul Ellering)*

Rick Martel vs. *Tatanka*

*Loser Leaves Town Match*
*Randy Savage (with Miss Elizabeth)* vs. Jake Roberts

*Eight-Man Tag Team Match*
*Virgil, Big Boss Man & The Natural Disasters* vs. Money Inc., Repo Man & The Mountie (with Jimmy Hart)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Roddy Piper(c) vs. *Bret Hart*

*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Sid Justice (with Harvey Wippleman)

*Shawn Michaels (with Sensational Sherri)* vs. El Matador











*Wrestlemania IX*

*WWF Championship*
Randy Savage(c) vs. *Bret Hart* 

_*Hogan won by disqualification*_

*Hulk Hogan* vs. Yokozuna (with Mr. Fuji)

*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Papa Shango (with Money Inc.)

*Mr. Perfect* vs. Razor Ramon

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Headshrinkers(c) (with Afa) vs. *The Steiner Brothers* 

*Lex Luger* vs. Brutus Beefcake

Tatanka vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow (with Luna Vachon)*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Shawn Michaels(c)* vs. Bob Backlund











*Wrestlemania X*

_*At the 1994 Royal Rumble, the final two wrestlers, Yokozuna and Bret Hart, simultaneously eliminated each other. After a disagreement between two referees, both Yokozuna and Hart were declared co-winners. On the January 31, 1994 episode of Monday Night Raw, it was announced that both wrestlers would get a WWF Championship match at WrestleMania in the first ever Triple Threat match for the pay-per-view.

Both managers, Mr. Fuji and Jim Cornette jumped onto the ring apron to distract Hart, and Hart pulled them into the ring and attacked them. Hart covered Luger, but Piper was tending to the fallen managers and Perfect did not make the count. When Hart pushed him, Mr. Perfect attempted to disqualify Hart but Piper punched him. Yokozuna performed a leg drop on Luger, who rolled out of the ring, but then missed an Avalanche attempt on Hart. Bret maintained the advantage for a little while, but Yokozuna came back with a belly to belly suplex. When Yokozuna attempted the Banzai drop, however, he lost his balance and fell to the mat. Hart quickly pinned Yokozuna to win the title.

He celebrated in the ring with several of the face wrestlers including Piper, Razor Ramon, Tatanka, The 1–2–3 Kid, Bob Holly and "Macho Man" Randy Savage. Others who joined in the celebration included Burt Reynolds, Rhonda Shear, Donnie Wahlberg, and WWF commentators Gorilla Monsoon and Vince McMahon. Owen Hart stood in the aisle, glaring at Bret, then quickly left*_

*Triple Threat Match for the WWF Championship with Roddy Piper as special guest referee and Mr. Perfect as special guest enforcer*
Lex Luger(c) (with Jim Cornette) vs. *Bret Hart* vs. Yokozuna (with Mr. Fuji)

*14-Man Tag Team Match*
*The 1-2-3 Kid, Crush, Bob Holly, Men on a Mission & The Smoking Gunns (with Oscar)* vs. Doink the Clown, Jeff Jarrett, Rick Martel, Irwin R. Schyster, The Headshrinkers & Adam Bomb (with Harvey Wippleman and Dink the Clown)

*Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Razor Ramon(c)* vs. Shawn Michaels (with Diesel)

*Randy Savage* vs. Jerry Lawler

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Bam Bam Bigelow (with Luna Vachon) vs. *Tatanka*

*WWF Tag Team Championship; losing team must disband*
*The Quebecers(c) (with Johnny Polo)* vs. The Steiner Brothers

*WWF Women's Championship*
*Alundra Blayze(c)* vs. Luna Vachon

Bret Hart vs. *Owen Hart*











*Wrestlemania XI*

*WWF Championship*
*Bret Hart(c) (with Pamela Anderson)* vs. Razor Ramon (with Jenny McCarthy)

*Diesel & Lawrence Taylor* vs. Shawn Michaels & Sid

*Roddy Piper as Special Guest Referee*
*Owen Hart* vs. Bob Backlund

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Smokin' Gunns(c)* vs. The Blu Brothers (with Uncle Zebekiah)

*If Undertaker wins, The Million Dollar Corporation must disband*
*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (with Ted DiBiase)

Lex Luger vs. *The British Bulldog*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Jeff Jarrett(c) (with The Roadie)* vs. The 1-2-3 Kid











*Wrestlemania XII*

*60-Minute Iron Man Match for the WWF Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs. *Shawn Michaels*

*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Jake Roberts

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WWF Championship*
*Diesel* vs. Razor Ramon

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Ultimate Warrior, Yokozuna & Ahmed Johnson (with Mr. Fuji)* vs. Vader, Stone Cold Steve Austin & Hunter Hearst Helmsley (with Jim Cornette & Sable)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match for the Intercontinental Championship with Roddy Piper as Special Guest Enforcer*
*Goldust(c) (with Marlena)* vs. The Kid

*Four-Way Tag Team Elimination Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Smoking Gunns(c) vs. *Owen Hart & The British Bulldog* vs. The Bodydonnas (with Sunny) vs. The Godwinns (with Hillbilly Jim)











*Wrestlemania 13*

*No-Disqualification Match for the WWF Championship*
Mankind(c) (with Paul Bearer) vs. *The Undertaker*

*Steel Cage Match*
Faarooq (with The Nation of Domination) vs. *Ahmed Johnson* 

*Submission Match with Ken Shamrock as the Special Guest Referee*
*Bret Hart* vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart & British Bulldog(c) vs. *The Legion of Doom*

*Triple Threat Match*
Vader vs. *Sycho Sid* vs. Goldust (with Marlena)

Sabu & Taz (with Paul Heyman) vs. *Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon (with Jerry Lawler)*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley(c) (with Chyna) vs. *Rocky Maivia (with Rocky Johnson)*


----------



## Gavin Johnson

Battleground 2015

(Pre-Show): King Barrett vs R-Truth --> Barrett pins Truth following the Bullhammer (same as how it actually happened)

Sheamus vs Randy Orton --> Orton pins Sheamus following a catching RKO (Sheamus counters that RKO that put him away in real life, goes to the top rope, jumps at Orton and Orton catches him with an RKO to end the match)

The Primetime Players (c) (w/ Mark Henry) vs The New Day (w/ Big E): WWE Tag Team Championships --> Xavier Woods pins Darren Young with a roll-up with an assist from Big E (I like when members of The New Day switch up during the matches to really sell the Freebird rule. And they set up Mark Henry as an ally of the PTP, so take advantage of that. For the finish, Young tries a roll-through on Woods, but Woods rolls through that and uses Big E to hold on to him to get the advantage and the win)

Bray Wyatt vs Roman Reigns --> Wyatt pins Reigns following Sister Abigail thanks to interference by Luke Harper and Bo Dallas (keep the same, but add another Wyatt to set up a six-man tag at Summerslam)

Nikki Bella (c) (w/ Team Bella) vs Sasha Banks (w/ B.A.D) vs Charlotte (w/ The Attitude Posse): Diva's Championship --> Nikki Bella pins Charlotte following the Rack Attack (keep the same, except have Nikki forced to defend the title by Stephanie McMahon. As for the finish, there's a huge brawl between everyone, sans Nikki and Charlotte. Charlotte goes to help her buddies, but Nikki nails her from behind and beats her)

John Cena (c) vs Kevin Owens: United States Championship --> Owens pins Cena following the pop-up powerbomb (I loved the match, but the finish with Owens makes more sense from a story standpoint. Cena doesn't need the US Title after this, and drops it to Owens.)

Seth Rollins (c) vs Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman): WWE World Heavyweight Championship --> Rollins pins Lesnar following implied interference by The Undertaker (The match goes on longer with Rollins getting more offense. Lesnar is about to win like in real life but the gong happens, but instead of UT appearing, it just shows a laid out Lesnar. Rollins crawls over to Lesnar,then pins him. Rollins escapes with the title while Lesnar is pissed. Suddenly, another gong and another blackout, then it shows Undertaker. Undertaker beats the shit out of Lesnar again, and the show ends with UT standing tall.


----------



## BRITLAND

Wrestlemania XXX

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship Unification Triple Threat: Kane Guest Enforcer*
John Cena vs Randy Orton vs *C.M Punk*

*Wrestlemania Closing Promo*
Featuring Hulk Hogan, Mr T, Rowdy Roddy Piper and Mr Wonderful Paul Orndorff

*Hell in a Cell: Kane Guest Enforcer*
Triple H vs *Daniel Bryan*

*Singles*
Ryback vs *Goldberg*

*Wrestlemania Halftime Promo*
Featuring Hulk Hogan, Bad News Barrett, Jack Swagger and Zeb Coulter

*The Streak*
*The Undertaker* vs Brock Lesnar

*WWE Tag Team Championship: Kane Guest Enforcer*
The New Age Outlaws(c) vs *Cody Rhodes and Goldust* with Dusty Rhodes

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
Won by *Cesaro*

*Six Men Tag*
The Shield vs *The Wyatt Family*

*Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Dolph Ziggler*(c) vs Rob Van Dam

*Wrestlemania Opening Promo*
Featuring Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Rock


----------



## murder

Starrcade 1996

World Title
Hollywood Hogan vs Lex Luger

Kevin Nash vs The Giant

Scott Hall vs Diamond Dallas Page

US Title
Syxx vs Eddy Guerrero

Cruiserweight Title
Ultimo Dragon vs Rey Mysterio

Chris Benoit vs Dean Malenko

#1 Contenders Match
Harlem Heat vs Steiner Brothers


----------



## Unoriginal

I will be booking WWE from Wrestlemania XXX - Wrestlemania 31
Well, here I go...

*Wrestlemania XXX*

*Winner Gets Into The WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Daniel Bryan def. Triple H

*6-Man Tag Team Match*
The Wyatt Family def. The Shield

*André The Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
Cesaro wins by last eliminating Big Show

*The Beast vs. The Great One*
Brock Lesnar def. The Rock

*The Streak*
John Cena def. The Undertaker

*Diva's Championship Open Challenge*
Paige def. AJ (c)

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Daniel Bryan def. Randy Orton (c) & Batista


----------



## Unoriginal

*Wrestlemania XXX*

*Pre-Show for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos def. Cody Rhodes & Goldust (c), The New Age Outlaws, and The Real Americans

*Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Rock, & Hull Cogan Segment*

*Winner Gets Into The WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Daniel Bryan def. Triple H

*6-Man Tag Team Match*
The Wyatt Family def. The Shield

*André The Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
Cesaro wins by last eliminating Big Show

*The Beast vs. The Great One*
Brock Lesnar def. The Rock

*The Streak*
John Cena def. The Undertaker

*Diva's Championship Open Challenge*
Paige def. AJ Lee (c)

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Daniel Bryan def. Randy Orton (c) & Batista


----------



## Changes

I just remembered how disappointing Survivor Series 2013 was. It's as if the bookers intentionally made the show mediocre. I'm rebooking in a way fans actually wanted to see.

*World Title Unification*
Randy Orton (c) def. John Cena (c)

*First-ever Six-Man Survivor Series Elimination Match*
CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Rhodes Brothers and the Usos def. The Shield and the Wyatt Family
Sole Survivor: Punk

*No Disqualification Match*
The Big Show def. Triple H to win back his WWE contract

*Intercontinental Championship*
Big E Langston def. Curtis Axel (c), and Ryback

*Defending the Homeland*
Rey Mysterio and Alberto del Rio def. The Real Americans

*Team Total Divas def. Team True Divas*
Solver Survivor: Nikki Bella

Damien Sandow def. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## DGenerationMC

*NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn*

_*As Bálor celebrated, the arena went dark he was attacked by an unknown entity. When the lights came back, the assailant was revealed to be Solomon Crowe. Owens joined in to attack the NXT Champion, drawing out NXT General Manager William Regal. After Owens pushed Regal off, the debuting Samoa Joe's appearance ran Crowe away while Owens stood his ground. Following a staredown, Owens walked away as Joe tended to Bálor and Regal*_

*NXT Championship*
*Finn Bálor(c)* vs. Kevin Owens

_*Corbin was awarded the match, but fans began cheering for Breeze which led to them turning on Corbin as he left the ring to a chorus of boos*_

*Baron Corbin* vs. Tyler Breeze 

_*Sasha refused to shake Bayley's hand after the match and attacked her before taking the title belt*_

*NXT Women's Championship*
Sasha Banks(c) vs. *Bayley*

Apollo Crews vs. *Tye Dillinger*

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
The Ascension(c) vs. *Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (with Carmella and Blue Pants)*

*Jushin Thunder Liger* vs. Kalisto​


----------



## Unoriginal

*NXT Takeover: Brooklyn*

*Debut Match*
Jushin Thunder Liger def. Kalisto
(Just change Jushin's opponent with Kalisto & let them have a great opener for the show.)

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
Enzo Amore & Collin Cassidy (with Carmella) def. Blake & Murphy (c) (with Alexa Bliss)
(How do you have a special of NXT in BROOKLYN without the realest guys in the room, let alone having them win the championship.)

*Singles*
Samoa Joe def. Rhyno
(This match is to make Joe look strong after his debut at Unstoppable.)

*No. 1 Contender for the NXT Championship*
Tyler Breeze def. Baron Corbin
(Since Hideo is out from injury + Zayn & Owens are heading to the main roster, I think Breeze will be the next NXT Champion)

*Ladder Match for the NXT Championship*
Finn Balor (c) def. Kevin Owens
(Solomon Crowe comes out after the match so both Owens & Crowe assault Balor until Samoa Joe makes the save, setting up Owens vs. Joe at the next Takeover)

*Debut Match*
Apollo Crews def. Tye Dillinger
(Dillinger attacks Crews after the match with a steel chair, saying that its not over.)

*NXT Women's Championship*
Bayley def. Sasha Banks (c)
(The only change I'll make to this match is I would move it as the last match of the night)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Summerslam 2015*

_*The ending saw Lesnar execute an F5, but as he went for a cover, a hooded person emerged and attacked Lesnar with a low blow, chair shot to the gut and two Attitude Adjustments. The mystery person was revealed as John Cena. Rollins retained the title despite losing the match by disqualification*_

*WWE Championship*
Seth Rollins(c) (with Jon Stewart) vs. *Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)*

_*Bryan locked in the Yes Lock, and after several moments, he followed it by multiple elbow strikes to Ziggler's head. After several moments Ziggler submitted to the hold, however, the referee did not witness the submission due to Ric Flair suddenly pulling him out of the ring. Bryan chased Flair around the ringside, but when he returned to the ring, he ran straight into a Superkick from Ziggler. Flair then retrieved a chair from ringside and slid it to Ziggler, who thought about using the chair for a moment, but in the end made the decision and hit Bryan with it, thus turning heel. Flair threw the referee back into the ring to make the three count, which meant that Ziggler won the match*_

Daniel Bryan vs. *Dolph Ziggler*

*Paige & Emma* vs. Charlotte & Summer Rae

*John Cena* vs. Rusev (with Lana)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The New Day(c)* vs. United States Champion Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Nikki Bella(c) (with Eva Marie)* vs. Brie Bella

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Stephen Amell, Neville & Ryback* vs. Stardust, Sheamus & Wade Barrett

*Open Challenge for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Cesaro(c)* vs. Randy Orton​


----------



## Unoriginal

*Summerslam (2015)*

*For The Money In The Bank Briefcase*
Sheamus (c) def. Randy Orton

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day (c) def. The Primetime Players, The Lucha Dragons, & Los Matadores
(After the match, New Day calls out any tag team to challenge them for the championship, leading to the surprise appearance of The Dudley Boyz.)

*Special Guest Enforcer: Stephen Amell*
Neville def. Stardust

*No DQ Tornado Tag Team Match*
Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper def. Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose
(New member of The Wyatt Family, Braun Strowman debuts & costs Reigns & Ambrose the match.)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Ryback (c) def. Dolph Ziggler
(After the match, Rusev returns and demolishes both men.)

*Triple Threat For The United States Championship*
Kevin Owens def. John Cena (c) & Cesaro

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Seth Rollins (c) def. Triple H

*Three Team Elimination Match*
PCB def. Team BAD & Team Bella

*Hell in a Cell Match*
Brock Lesnar def. The Undertaker


----------



## roipdh12

*Night Of Champions 2015:*

*Money In The Bank Cash In for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Sheamus def. Seth Rollins (C).

*Singles Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Seth Rollins (C) def. Sting via a Disqualification.

*Fatal 4 Way Match for the Vacant WWE United States Championship*
Kevin Owens def. John Cena & Cesaro & Rusev.

*Three On Two Handicap Match*
The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper & Braun Strowman) def. Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns.

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
RyBack (C) def. Stardust and Neville.

*Tag Team Tables Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day (C) def. The Dudley Boyz

*Triple Threat Lumberjill Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Sasha Banks def. Nikki Bella (C) and Charlotte.

*Street Fight for the Money In The Bank Contract*
Sheamus (H) def. Randy Orton

*Pre-Show: Singles Match*
The Miz def. The Big Show


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WM 25
Morrison & Miz vs Carlito & Primo vs Cryme Tyme vs Jesse & Festus for the Unfied Tag Team Championship

Chris Jericho w/ Savage vs Rey Mysterio w/ Steamboat for the IC Title

Vladimir Kozlov vs Jeff Hardy Extreme Rules Match

Mcool vs Mickie James SD vs RAW Divas Match

HBK vs JBL All or Nothing Ladder Match

Randy Orton vs CM Punk

John Cena vs Batista WWE Championship

Undertaker vs Triple H vs Edge for the WHC Title


----------



## DGenerationMC

*All-Star Extravaganza VI*

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
_reDRagon(c) vs. The Young Bucks went to a DRAW with each team earning one fall_

_*Determined not to face "The Real World Champion" Jay Briscoe again, Cole offered a bounty to anyone who could eliminate The Briscoes from ROH. Michael Bennett and Maria Kanellis attacked Mark, inflicting what appeared to be a career-ending neck injury, and collecting the bounty from Cole after Briscoe was stretchered out following the match*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Adam Cole(c)* vs. Mark Briscoe

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c) (with Truth Martini)* vs. Cedric Alexander

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*AJ Styles & The Addiction* vs. The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs, Roderick Strong & B.J. Whitmer)

*Match for the "Real World Title"*
Michael Bennett (with Maria Kanellis) vs. *Jay Brisoce*

*Moose & RD Evans (w/ Veda Scott)* vs. The Monster Mafia

Michael Elgin vs. *Hanson*











*All-Star Extravaganza VII*

*ROH World Championship*
*Jay Briscoe(c)* vs. Mark Briscoe

_*The men under the KRD masks returned and began attacking Styles & Strong. The Young Bucks came down and unmasked the men, who were revealed to be Cole's Kingdom stablemates Matt Taven and Michael Bennett, before superkicking them. The distraction led to Cole being pinned by Styles after the Styles Clash*_

*Three-Way Match to determine the the #1 Contender to the ROH World Championship*
*AJ Styles* vs. Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong 

*Ringmaster's Challenge for the ROH World Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c) (with Truth Martini & The House of Truth)* vs. Dalton Castle (with The Boys)

*Match #1 of a Best-of-Five Series *
Matt Sydal vs. *ACH*

*No Disqualification Match*
*Moose (with Stokely Hathaway)* vs. Cedric Alexander (with Veda Scott)

*Open Challenge*
reDRagon vs. *The All Night Express*

*Michael Elgin* vs. Adam Page (with B.J. Whitmer)

_*Two assailants under the red mask associated with the Knights of the Rising Dawn (KRD) interfered and helped The Addiction retain*_ 

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Addiction(c) * vs. The Young Bucks


----------



## UntilDawn

*WrestleMania IX*

Papa Shango def. Tito Santana 

Shawn Michaels w/ Luna Vachon def. Tatanka with Sensational Sherri by pinfall (WWF Intercontinental Championship)

The Steiner Brothers def. The Headshrinkers

Crush def. Doink the Clown

Razor Ramon def. Bob Backlund

Money Inc def. The Mega-Maniacs

Mr.Perfect def. Lex Luger

The Undertaker def. Giant Gonzalez via pinfall.

Bret Hart (c) def. Yokozuna for the WWF Championship.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Night of Champions 2015*

_*Dean Ambrose hit Rollins with Dirty Deeds to help Reigns win the match, but he refused to take their help and said that he didn't want to win by cheating. Ambrose hit Reigns with Dirty Deeds as well, which led to Rollins winning the match and retaining the WWE World Heavyweight Championship and winning the United States Championship*_

*Winner-Take-All Match for the WWE World Heavyweight and United States Championships*
*Seth Rollins(c)* vs. Roman Reigns(c)

_*Daniel Bryan returned to get revenge on Ziggler and Flair but accidentally cost Cena the match*_

John Cena vs. *Dolph Ziggler (with Ric Flair)*

*Six-Pack Challenge for the WWE Women's Championship*
*Nikki Bella(c) (with Eva Marie)* vs. Emma vs. Charlotte vs. Paige vs. Brie Bella vs. Natalya

Neville vs. *Stardust (with The Ascension)* 

*Open Challenge for the Intercontinental Championships*
*Cesaro(c)* vs. Chris Jericho

_*Kane returned with his red mask and then chokeslammed Rusev and Lana after the match. He also tombstoned Rusev, as retribution for how the couple treated him after Brock Lesnar broke his ankle. This was Kane's first time under a mask since 2013, when he was "set free" by The Wyatt Family and later joined The Authority, as well as returning to his demon persona*_

Rusev vs. *Kane*

*Fatal 4-Way Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston)(c) (with Xavier Woods)* vs. The Dudley Boyz vs. World's Largest Tag Team vs. The Prime Time Players​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*WWE Live from Madison Square Garden*

_*Brock Lesnar attacked Cena after costing him the match*_

*Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship*
*Seth Rollins(c)* vs. John Cena

*Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Mark Henry

_*The Dudley Boyz won by disqualification*_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day(c) (with Xavier Woods) vs. *The Dudley Boyz*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Cesaro(c)* vs. Big Show

Chris Jericho vs. *Dean Ambrose* 

*Six-Woman Tag Team Match*
*WWE Women's Champion Nikki Bella, Charlotte & Summer Rae* vs. Brie Bella, Paige & Emma

_*At Battleground, Dallas interrupted Orton's homecoming and brought up Orton's lack of major victories lately, before Orton delivered an RKO to him, and ending the match with a running punt to the head. On this show, Dallas cut a promo stating that he would be more aggressive due to Orton's attack. Dallas faced Orton again here, where he showed a more brutal side and debuted a new finisher in a losing effort*_

*Randy Orton* vs. Bo Dallas

*Team Hell No* vs. Dolph Ziggler & Rusev​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*NXT TakeOver: Respect*

_*Afterwards, the two shared a hug and Banks raised Bayley's hand as a sign of respect*_

*Ladder Match for the NXT Women's Championship*
*Bayley(c)* vs. Sasha Banks

*Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic tournament final*
*Jason Jordan & Chad Gable* vs. Dash & Dawson

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the NXT Championship*
*Samoa Joe* vs. Solomon Crowe 

*Asuka* vs. Dana Brooke 

_*Carmella and Blue Pants' bickering at ringside cost Enzo & Cass the match*_

*Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic tournament semi-final*
NXT Tag Team Champions Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (with Carmella & Blue Pants) vs. *Dash & Dawson*

*Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic tournament semi-final*
Rhyno & Bull Dempsey vs. *Jason Jordan and Chad Gable*​


----------



## roipdh12

*Bound For Glory 2015*

1.*TJP* def. Tigre Uno (C) & Andrew Everett & DJ Z & Brian Myers in an Ultiamte X Match for the TNA X Division Championship.
2.*Mahabali Shera *def. James Storm.
3.*Eric Young and Eli Drake* def. The Wolves (C) for the TNA World Tag Team Championship.
4.*The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne & Brooke)* def. The DollHouse (Taryn Tarrell & Rebel & Marti Bell & Jade) in an Eight Women Tag Team Match.
5.*Tyrus *won a Ten Man Gauntlet Match by last eliminating Mr. Anderson to become the No.1 Contender for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship.Also participating: Abyss & Tommy Dreamer & Al Snow & Jessie Godderz & Robbie E & D'Angelo Dinero & Chris Melendez & Aiden O'Shea.
6.*Gail Kim (C) *def. Awesome Kong for the TNA Knockouts Championship.
7.*Drew Galloway* def. Bobby Roode (C) and Lashley in a Triple Threat Match for the TNA Global Championship.
8.*Matt Hardy *def. Jeff Hardy in a Full Metal Mayhem Match.
9.*Ethan Carter III (C)* def. Kurt Angle in a Title vs Career Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 22
John Cena b. Edge w/ Foley as Special Guest Referee I Quit Match WWE Title
Torrie b. Candice Playboy Gown
Mysterio b. Orton WHC Title
Undertaker b. Kurt Angle
Shawn Michaels w/ Bret Hart b. Triple H w/ Vince Mcmahon
Batista b. Mark Henry No Dq
Chris Masters b. Ric Flair IC Title
Lashley & Krystal b. JBL & Jillian Hall
Chris Benoit b. Finlay US Title
RVD b. Carlito,Shelton,Kane,Booker T,Matt,Super Crazy,Helms 8 Man MITB
MNM b. London & Kendrick WWE Tag Titles


----------



## roipdh12

MrJamesJepsan said:


> WrestleMania 22
> John Cena b. Edge w/ Foley as Special Guest Referee I Quit Match WWE Title
> Torrie b. Candice Playboy Gown
> Mysterio b. Orton WHC Title
> Undertaker b. Kurt Angle
> Shawn Michaels w/ Bret Hart b. Triple H w/ Vince Mcmahon
> Batista b. Mark Henry No Dq
> Chris Masters b. Ric Flair IC Title
> Lashley & Krystal b. JBL & Jillian Hall
> Chris Benoit b. Finlay US Title
> RVD b. Carlito,Shelton,Kane,Booker T,Matt,Super Crazy,Helms 8 Man MITB
> MNM b. London & Kendrick WWE Tag Titles


It's acutally a good card but there is a small problem with it as Batista was injured at that time.

Here is my rebooked card for the show:

1.*Rey Mysterio* def. Chris Benoit (C) to win the WWE United States Championship.
2.*Rob Van Dam *def. Carlito & Chris Masters & Shelton Benjamin & Finlay & Matt Hardy & Booker T & Gregory Helmes in the Money In The Bank Ladder Match.
3.*MNM (Johnny Nitro and Joey Mercury) *def. Kane and The Big Show in a Champions vs Champions Interpromotional Tag Team Match.
4.*John Bradshaw Layfield* def. Ric Flair (C) to win the WWE Intercontinental Championship.
5.*Torrie Wilson* def. Candice Michelle in a Playboy Pillow Fight
6.*Edge* def. Mick Foley in a Hardcore Match.
7.*Randy Orton (2006 Royal Rumble Winner)* def. Shawn Michaels (C) to win the World Heavyweight Championship.
8.*Bobby Lashley *def. Mark Henry in a No Disqualification Match.
9.*Mickie James *def. Trish Stratus (C) to win the WWE Women's Championship.
10.*The Undertaker *def. Kurt Angle.
11.*John Cena (C)* def. Triple H to retain the WWE Championship.


----------



## roipdh12

*Rebook Goldberg's WWE matches:*

I think that Goldberg should have been a special attraction (like the part timers of today like Jericho) and should have used in no more than 6-10 matches in his whole WWE run.

I think his run should have gone like this:

Backlash 2003 - Goldberg def. The Rock

Bad Blood 2003 - Goldberg def. Chris Jericho

Summer Slam 2003 - Goldberg def. Shawn Michaels

Unforgiven 2003 - Goldberg def. Triple H (HHH was not the WH Champ at the time in my booking - the one who was is Kane who entered a title feud with Undertaker).

Survivor Series 2003 - Goldberg def. WWE Champion Brock Lesnar in a Non
Title Match.

Raw Roulette - 24\11\03 episode of Raw - Goldberg def. ?? (Batista) in an Open Challenge No Disqualification Match.

Royal Rumble 2004 - Goldberg def. Kurt Angle.

Wrestle Mania 20 - The Undertaker def. Goldberg in a Hell In A Cell Match.


----------



## Unoriginal

*Rebooking Goldberg*
I like the idea that Goldberg would be a part-timer (as in, he only wrestles every 2 PPVs), he would be silent (his promos are practically non-existent), & he would Bischoff's #1 guy (as he is the last surviving guy from WCW).

*Backlash (2003)*
Goldberg def. The Rock
(Remains exactly the same, except Goldberg doesn't say anything, as said above. After the match, he goes up to the camera & holds up one finger, meaning 1-0.)

*Bad Blood (2003)*
Goldberg def. Chris Jericho
(When Jericho is in a match on Raw leading to Bad Blood, Goldberg runs out of the crowd & spears Jericho out of nowhere. On the next Raw, he says to Bischoff he wants no part of Goldberg but Bischoff is the one that booked the match. Jericho asks why & Bischoff only says, "Remember 1999?". The match is a complete squash match with Jericho only hitting his big moves in the match, which do absolutely nothing. After the match, Goldberg goes up to the camera, now holding up two fingers, 2-0. That happens everytime his match ends, adding a finger after a match until, well, you'll see.)

*Summerslam (2003)*
Goldberg def. Shawn Michaels
(Everyone in the locker room is now scared after Jericho got assaulted at Bad Blood. They're asking the question, Who's Next? Who's Next? Until HBK cuts a promo on Raw saying, "Screw it, I'm next.", saying he wants a match with him at Summerslam. Bischoff then comes out saying, "You want Goldberg at Summerslam? Fine. You got him." All of a sudden, Goldberg spears Michaels out of nowhere & Jackhammers him through the announce table, building up to Summerslam. This match is like Summerslam 2014's Lesnar vs. Cena, HBK tries to beat Goldberg as best as he can, but he couldn't do it. 3-0.)

*Survivor Series (2003)*
Goldberg def. WWE Champion, Brock Lesnar in a Non-Title Match
(No one on Raw knows about Goldberg's whereabouts now, except for Bischoff. After Lesnar & Angle's Match on Smackdown, Goldberg spears Lesnar out of nowhere & then hitting a Jackhammer on him. He then picks up the championship, throws back on the ground, spits on it, stomps on it, etc. If it isn't WCW gold, he doesn't want it. Bischoff then cuts a promo on Lesnar & Smackdown in general, saying that Goldberg will demolish the top dog on the other brand, to make sure there is no more competition & since neither man would be leaving the company, they both would actually give a crap about this match. Goldbergwinslol. 4-0. Also, during the Team Austin vs. Team Bischoff match, Goldberg interferes instead of Batista, spears & jackhammers HBK turning himself into a complete heel.)

*Royal Rumble (2004)*
Goldberg def. Kurt Angle
(Bischoff comes out on the first Raw of the new year with Goldberg saying no one can stop him, he is a machine, he is a wrestling god. He says if any one of those "Smackdown jobbers" want to challenge Goldberg, go right ahead. Then, Kurt Angle comes out from the back, saying that he is the true wrestling god calling Goldberg "Bischoff's play toy" & then tries to hit Goldberg with the Angle Slam but he escapes the ring, along with Bischoff. Then it is official, The Wrestling Machine vs. The Wrestling God. Angle carries Goldberg for a great match between the two until Bischoff hits Angle with a steel chair to the head while the ref wasn't looking. Spear, Jackhammer, Goldbergwinslol 5-0.)

*Wrestlemania XX*
The Undertaker def. Goldberg
(Bischoff comes out the night after the Royal Rumble with Goldberg saying even an olympic gold medalist can beat Goldberg. He says now that all other wrestlers are worthless, saying none of them deserve to face Goldberg at Wrestlemania until the whole arena goes dark & a gong sounds. On the titantron, it says, "The time will soon come...", then the lights come back on, with both Goldberg & Bischoff completely confused. Every Raw building up to 'Mania, The Undertaker mentally tortures Bischoff until he says that The Undertaker will face Goldberg at Wrestlemania. Now, Taker doesn't appear physically until 'Mania but still tortures Bischoff until then. The Streak vs. Streak happens at Wrestlemania with both men hitting their biggest moves before Taker, of course, finally becomes the first one to beat Goldberg as it bevomes both 12-0 & 5-1. Goldberg then goes on to, whatever he did after WWE with Undertaker coming back to WWE Programming again.)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Spring Stampede 1994*

*Championship Unification match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship and the WCW International World Heavyweight Championship*
*Ric Flair(c)* vs. Sting(c)

*Vader (with Harley Race)* vs. The Great Muta

*Bunkhouse Brawl*
*Dustin Rhodes* vs. Bunkhouse Buck (with Col. Robert Parker)

*WCW World Television Championship*
*Lord Steven Regal(c)* vs. Ricky Steamboat

*Chicago Street Fight for the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Nasty Boys* vs. Cactus Jack & Maxx Payne

Rick Rude vs. *Big Bubba Rogers*

*Johnny B. Badd & Christopher Knight* vs. Diamond Dallas Page & Danny Bonaduce (with The Diamond Doll)

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Steve Austin(c) (with Col. Robert Parker)* vs. Brian Pillman










*WCW Slamboree 1994*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Ric Flair(c)* vs. Tully Blanchard (with Barry Windham)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship with Dave Schultz*
The Nasty Boys(c) vs. *Cactus Jack & Kevin Sullivan*

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Sting* vs. Vader

Pretty Wonderful (Paul Orndorff & Paul Roma) vs. *Brian & Brad Armstrong*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Steve Austin(c) *vs. Larry Zbyszko

_Terry Funk vs. Dustin Rhodes ends in a Double Disqualification_

*WCW World Television Championship*
_Lord Steven Regal(c) vs. Johnny B. Badd ends in a Time Limit Draw_











*WCW Bash at the Beach 1994*

*Hulk Hogan & Sting* vs. WCW World Heavyweight Champion Ric Flair & Arn Anderson

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Steve Austin(c)* vs. Ricky Steamboat

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Cactus Jack & Kevin Sullivan(c) vs. *The Armstrongs (Brian & Brad)*

*Bullrope Match*
Terry Funk vs. *Dustin Rhodes*

*Vader (with Harley Race)* vs. Johnny B. Badd

*WCW World Television Championship*
*Lord Steven Regal(c)* vs. Bobby Eaton











*WCW Fall Brawl 1994*

*WarGames Match*
*Team Flair (WCW World Heavyweight Champion Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan, Sting & Dustin Rhodes) (with Dusty Rhodes)* vs. Team Anderson (Arn Anderson, Vader, Terry Funk & WCW United States Heavyweight Champion Steve Austin) (with Harley Race)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Nasty Boys(c)* vs. Stars and Stripes

_*Steamboat was originally scheduled to defend the title against Austin, but he was suffering from a back injury and could not compete. As a result, Austin won the United States title by forfeit*_

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Ricky Steamboat(c) vs. *Steve Austin*

*Loser Leaves WCW Match*
Cactus Jack vs. *Kevin Sullivan (with Dave Sullivan)*

*WCW World Television Championship*
*Lord Steven Regal(c)* vs. Johnny B. Badd










*WCW Halloween Havoc 1994*

*Triangle Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Ric Flair(c)* vs. Sting vs. Vader

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Nasty Boys(c)* vs. Arn Anderson & Dustin Rhodes

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Terry Funk

_*Sting won by disqualification*_

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Steve Austin(c) vs. *Sting*

*Booker T* vs. Brad Armstrong

Kevin Sullivan & Dave Sullivan vs. *Stars and Stripes*

*WCW World Television Championship*
Johnny B. Badd(c) vs. *Steven Regal*











*WCW Starrcade 1994*

_*During the match, Hogan was attacked by a masked man who had been stalking him for months. Hogan eventually unmasked the man to reveal him as Arn Anderson. After the unmasking, Hogan was low blowed by Flair, who rolled him up to retain the title, before embracing Anderson*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Ric Flair(c)* vs. Hulk Hogan 

*Gauntlet Match*
*Vader (with Harley Race)* vs. Jim Duggan, Rob Traylor & The Butcher

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship; if Austin is counted out or disqualified, he will lose the title*
Steve Austin(c) vs. *Sting*

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Nasty Boys(c) vs. *Harlem Heat*

_*After the match, Anderson laid Funk out with a DDT*_

*Bunkhouse Brawl*
*Dustin Rhodes & Dusty Rhodes* vs. Arn Anderson & Terry Funk

Kevin Sullivan vs. *Dave Sullivan*

Alex Wright vs. *Jean-Paul Levesque*

*WCW World Television Championship*
*Steven Regal(c)* vs. Johnny B. Badd


----------



## roipdh12

*Rebooking TNA Slammiversary 2015*

*Title vs Streak for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship. Tyrus was banned from ringside for this match.*
Ethan Carter def. Kurt Angle (C).

*King Of The Mountain Match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship at No Surrender*
Matt Hardy def. Drew Galloway & Lashley & Bram & Mr. Anderson.

*Full Metal Mayhem Match as Match 5 out of 5 in the best of five series for the Vacant TNA World Tag Team Championship*
The Wolves (Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards) def. The Dirty Heels (Austin Aries and Bobby Roode).

*Singles Match*
Jeff Jarrett def. Eric Young

*No Disqualification Match*
James Storm def. Magnus

*Triple Threat Match for the TNA Knockouts Championship*
Taryn Tarrel (C) def. Awesome Kong and Brooke.

*Open Challenge Match*
Tyrus def. ?? (Matt Morgan)

*Singles Match*
Jessie Godderz def. Robbie E 

*Triple Threat Elimination Match for the Vacant TNA X Division Championship*
Tigre Uno def. DJ Z and Manik.



*TNA No Surrender 2015*

*Ladder Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Ethan Carter III (C) def. Matt Hardy

*Lethal Lockdown Match*
Team TNA (Drew Galloway & The Wolves & James Storm & Bram) def. Team GFW (Jeff Jarrett & Eric Young & Chris Moderzesky & Brian Myers & Sonjay Dutt).

*Singles Match for the Vacant TNA Global Championship*
Bobby Roode def. Lashley

*Singles Match for the TNA X Division Championship*
Tigre Uno (C) def. Austin Aries.

*Singles Match for the TNA Knockouts Championship with Marti Bell and Jade locked in a cage*
Gail Kim def. Taryn Tarrel (C).

*Singles Match*
Eli Drake def. Mr. Anderson

*Singles Match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the TNA Knockouts Championship at TNA Bound For Glory 2015*
Awesome Kong def. Leidi Tapa.


----------



## roipdh12

*Bound For Glory 2015*

*Main Event: Title vs Career Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Ethan Carter III (C) def. Kurt Angle

*Full Metal Mayhem Match*
Jeff Hardy def. Matt Hardy

*Loser Leaves Town No Disqualification Match*
Bobby Roode def. James Storm

*Singles Match for the TNA Global Championship*
Drew Galloway def. Lashley (C).

*Ten Men Gauntlet Match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Tyrus won by last eliminating Mr. Anderson. The other participants were: Al Snow & D'Angelo Dinero & Tommy Dreamer & Abyss & Jessie Godderz & Mahabali Shera & Aiden O'Shea & Chris Melendez.

*Singles Match for the TNA Knockouts Championship*
Awesome Kong def. Gail Kim (C).

*Triple Tag Team Match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
Eric Young and ?? (Eli Drake) def. The Wolves (C) & Brian Myers and Trevor Lee.

*Eight Women Tag Team Match*
The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky & Brooke & Madison Rayne) def. The Dollhouse (Taryn Tarrel & Rebel & Marti Bell & Jade).

*Opening Match: Ultimate X Match for the TNA X Division Championship*
TJP def. Tigre Uno (C) & DJ Z & Andrew Everett & Robbie E.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Judgment Day 2009
Edge b. CM Punk WHC Title

Melina & Eve Torres b. Mccool & Fox

Big Show b. John Cena

Randy Orton b. MVP w/ Shane Mcmahon WWE Title 

Jeff Hardy b. Matt Hardy Hell In a Cell Match

Rey Mysterio b. Chris Jericho IC Title

Carlito & Primo b. Shelton & Charlie Unified Tag Titles 

Christian b. Jack Swagger ECW Title


----------



## roipdh12

*WWE Hell In A Cell 2015 - Predictions for current card (hopefully)*

*Hell In A Cell Match*
Brock Lesnar def. The Undertaker

*Hell In A Cell Match*
Roman Reigns def. Bray Wyatt

*Singles Match for the WWE Championship*
Seth Rollins (C) def. Kane

*Open Challenge Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Big E def. John Cena (C).

*Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz def. The New Day (C).

*SIngles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Kevin Owens (C) def. RyBack

*Singles Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Charlotte (C) def. Nikki Bella

*Kickoff: Six Man Tag Team Match*
Cesaro & Neville & Dolph Ziggler def. Sheamus & Rusev & King Barrett


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Wrestlemania 27
Bobby Lashley b. John Cena WWE & ECW Championship Unification 

Undertaker b. Batista World Heavy Weight Championship

HBK w/ Trump b. King Booker w/ Vince - Battle of the Billionaires Hair vs Hair

Randy Orton b. Edge 

Melina b. Torrie Wilson Womens Championship Interpromotional Match

Ken Kennedy b. Chris Benoit US Championship

8 Man Money in the Bank
Jeff Hardy b. MVP,RVD,CM Punk,Kenny Dystra,Kane,Johnny Nitro,Shelton Benjamin

Ric Flair b. Carlito


----------



## Terry Gyimah

Royal Rumble 2015

Kickoff Show- Tyson Kidd & Cesaro w/Natalya & Adam Rose vs The New Day w/Xavier Woods- Winners: The New Day

1- The Ascension vs The New Age Outlaws- Winners: The New Age Outlaws

2- WWE Tag Team Championship- The Usos (c) vs Miz & Mizdow- Winners: Still WWE Tag Team Champions The Usos

3- WWE Divas Championship (Fatal 4-Way)- Nikki Bella (c) vs Paige vs Natalya vs Brie Bella- Winners: Nikki Bella (c) by pinning Natalya

4- WWE World Heavyweight Championship (Triple Threat Match)- Brock Lesnar (c) w/Paul Heyman vs Seth Rollins w/J & J Security vs John Cena- Winner: Still WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar

5- Royal Rumble Match

Well for the Royal Rumble Match itself my list of 30 entrants would have been like this:

1- The Miz
2- Damien Mizdow
3- Bray Wyatt
4- The Boogeyman (surprise entrant)
5- R-Truth
6- Bubba Ray Dudley
7- Curtis Axel
8- Goldust
9- Bo Dallas
10- Big E
11- Dean Ambrose
12- Ryback
13- Stardust
14- Sin Cara
15- Kofi Kingston
16- Adrian Neville (surprise entrant)
17- Rusev
18- Luke Harper
19- Kane
20- Big Show
21- Bad News Barrett
22- Roman Reigns
23- DDP (surprise entrant)
24- Zack Ryder
25- Cesaro
26- Dolph Ziggler
27- Daniel Bryan (surprise entrant)
28- Tyson Kidd
29- Randy Orton (surprise entrant)
30- The Rock (surprise entrant)

Final Six: Bryan (#27), Reigns (#22), Rock (#3 0), Rusev (#17), Ziggler (#26), Wyatt (#3 )

* Orton (#29) would have been eliminated by Mr. Money in the Bank Seth Rollins, a man who wasn't even in the match with Rollins costing Orton the Royal Rumble Match it basically adds to their rivalry

Final Five: Bryan (#27), Reigns (#22), Rock (#3 0), Rusev (#17), Wyatt (#3 )

* Ziggler is eliminated by Rusev

Final Four: Bryan (#27), Reigns (#22), Rock (#3 0), Rusev (#17)

* Bray Wyatt is eliminated by The Rock after lasting almost 50 minutes especially from the #3 position lasting the longest out of any of the 30 men

Final Three: Bryan (#27), Reigns (#22), Rusev (#17)

* The Rock is eliminated by Rusev, pretty much adding to Rusev's list of eliminations but for Rusev this would be his biggest elimination especially while Rock is focused on eliminating Bryan from the match Rusev from behind eliminates The Rock which further adds to Rusev's heel heat

Final Two: Bryan (#27), Reigns (#22)

* Rusev is eliminated by both Reigns & Bryan who team up to eliminate him which leaves Reigns and Bryan as the crowd favorites out there fighting it out

2015 Royal Rumble Match Winner: Daniel Bryan (#27) last eliminating Roman Reigns (#22)


As for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship the Triple Threat Match between Lesnar (c), Cena and Rollins I thought was booked perfectly from start to finish. I wouldn't change anything there with the outcome still being the same and that is Brock retaining the title.

But I would end the PPV with Bryan celebrating his win fireworks and all but Lesnar backstage with Heyman in Lesnar's locker room with his belt on his shoulder watching Bryan's win almost with a smirk on his face.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Hell in a Cell 2015*

*Hell in a Cell Match*
*John Cena* vs. Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)

_*Amell defeated Stardust by disqualification after The Ascension interfered, just as Amell had Stardust on the verge of defeat. The Cosmic Wasteland brutally attacked Amell after the match*_

Stardust (with The Ascension) vs. *Stephen Amell*

_*After Rollins' win, the reunited Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, Bo Dallas and Bo Dallas) attacked Sting as Triple H and Stephanie McMahon, accompanied by Big Show, Sheamus and Wade Barrett, emerged onto the entrance ramp to celebrate their return*_

*WWE Championship; If Sting lost, he would be fired from his role as WWE Commissioner*
*Seth Rollins(c)* vs. Sting

*30-Minute Iron Man Match*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Dolph Ziggler (with Ric Flair)

_*Bo Dallas, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan & Leo Kruger attacked The Dudley Boyz to cost them the match*_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston)(c)* vs. The Dudley Boyz

*"Title vs. Career" Hell in a Cell Match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Nikki Bella(c) vs. *Brie Bella*

*Open Challenge for the Intercontinental Championship*
Cesaro(c) vs. *Kevin Owens*

*Pre-Show Match*
Charlotte (with Summer Rae) vs. *Emma (with Paige)*​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WM XXX
Daniel Bryan b. Triple H(c) *WWE Championship No Dq Match w/ Kane as Special Guest Referee*

Batista b. Brock Lesnar 

John Cena b. Undertaker - *I Quit Match*

Tamina b. AJ Lee(c) *Divas Championship*

Wade Barret(c) b. Rey Mysterio IC Champioship

Bray Wyatt b. Dean Ambrose No Dq Match

Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns b. Harper & Rowan (c) *WWE Tag Team Championship TLC Match *


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Glory by Honor XIV*

_*Elgin pinned Lethal last after Briscoe walked out on his team and got himself counted out. AJ Styles was on commentary for this match. Lethal had a staredown with Styles after the match until Briscoe laid both men out*_

*Eight-Man Elimination Tag Team Match*
Champions (Jay Brisoce, Jay Lethal & The Addiction) (with Chris Sabin) vs. *All-Stars (Michael Elgin, The Kingdom & Roderick Strong) (with Maria Kanellis)*

The All-Night Express vs. *War Machine*

*Four Corner Survival Match*
Mark Briscoe vs. *Cedric Alexander (with Veda Scott)* vs. Cliff Compton vs. Will Ferrera

Caprice Coleman vs. *Joey Daddiego (with Truth Martini and Taeler Hendrix)*

*Moose (with Stokley Hathaway)* vs. Donovan Dijak (with Truth Martini and Taeler Hendrix)

*Adam Cole* vs. Adam Page (with BJ Whitmer and Colby Corino)

*Dalton Castle (with The Boys)* vs. Silas Young (with Beer City Bruiser)

*Kelly Klein (with BJ Whitmer)* vs. Ray Lynn











*ROH Survival of the Fittest 2015: Night One*

_*Adam Cole interfered and attempted to superkick Matt Jackson, but "accidentally" struck Bennett, allowing The Addiction to retain the titles*_

*Four-Way Tag Team Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Addiction(c)* vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Kingdom (with Maria Kanellis) vs. The Briscoes

*Match 4 in the Best of 5 Series; SOTF Tournament Match*
Matt Sydal vs. *ACH*

_*Cole lost due to a distraction from The Kingdom*_

*Three-Way Match in the SOTF Tournament*
Adam Cole vs. *Roderick Strong* vs. Will Ferrera

*Four Corner Survival Match in the SOTF Tournament*
Kyle O'Reilly vs. *Moose (with Stokely Hathaway)* vs. vs. Raymond Rowe vs. Rhett Titus

*Open Challenge*
*AJ Styles* vs. Donovan Dijak (with Truth Martini & Joey Daddiego)	

*Three-Way Match in the SOTF Tournament*
*Dalton Castle (with The Boys)* vs. Silas Young (with Beer City Bruiser) vs. Adam Page (with BJ Whitmer and Colby Corino)

*Survival of the Fittest Tournament Match*
*Michael Elgin* vs. Cedric Alexander (with Veda Scott)

*Four Corner Survival Match in the SOTF Tournament*
*Jay Lethal (with Truth Martini)* vs. Bobby Fish vs. Hanson vs. Kenny King


*ROH Survival of the Fittest 2015: Night Two*

*Six-Way Elimination Match to determine the Survival of the Fittest; Winner will receive an ROH World Championship match*
*Jay Lethal (with Truth Martini)* vs. Michael Elgin vs. Roderick Strong vs. Dalton Castle (with The Boys) vs. ACH vs. Moose (with Stokely Hathway)

reDRagon vs. *War Machine*

*Jay Briscoe* vs. Matt Sydal

_*Cole walked out on The Kingdom*_

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Bullet Club (AJ Styles & The Young Bucks)* vs. The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Matt Taven and Michael Bennett) (with Maria Kanellis)

Christopher Daniels vs. Frankie Kazarian ends in a DRAW

*Mark Briscoe* vs. Silas Young (with Beer City Bruiser)

*The All-Night Express* vs. The House of Truth (Donovan Dijak & Joey Daddiego) (with Truth Martini)

*Adam Page (with BJ Whitmer and Colby Corino)* vs. Cheeseburger

*Cedric Alexander (with Veda Scott)* vs. Will Ferrara


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 26
10 Man Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Jack Swagger vs The Miz vs John Morrison vs Kofi Kingston vs Rey Mysterio vs Carlito vs Dolph Ziggler vs Shelton Benjamin vs Mark Henry vs Kane

Handicap 2 on 1 Match for the Womens Championship
Michelle Mccool & Layla vs Mickie James 

Randy Orton vs Ted Dibiase Jr. 

Christian & Edge vs Chris Jericho & Big Show 

No DQ 6 Man Tag Match
Hart Dynasty & Bret Hart vs Sheamus & Drew Mcintyre & Vince Mcmahon

Triple H vs CM Punk 

World Heavy Weight Championship , Career Threatening Match 
Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker

4 vs 4 Divas Tag Match
Vickie Guerrero,Natalya,Fox,Maryse vs Kelly Kelly,Beth Phoenix,Gail Kim,Eve Torres

Main Event - WWE Championship
John Cena vs Batista


----------



## JeriTest23

SURVIVOR SERIES 2013:

- Kickoff Match: 3MB defeat Ryder, Sin Cara and Brodus Clay (9:15)
- Big E defeat Kofi Kingston to retain the IC Title (10:44)
- Dean Ambrose defeat Fandango to retain the US Title (5:54)
- AJ Lee defeat Natalya to retain the Divas Title (6:11)
- Real Americans defeat PTP, The Usos and Rybaxel in a Elimination Tag Match (15:55)
- Damien Sandow cashes the MITB briefcase to defeat Del Rio and Cena to win the WHC (13:23)
- Wyatt Family and The Shield defeat CM Punk, Rey Mysterio,Big Show, Daniel Bryan and Rhodes Brothers in a Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match (30:01)
_Punk eliminate Rowan,Wyatt eliminates Show, Rhodes eliminates Ambrose,Reigns eliminates Mysterio, Bryan eliminates Harper,Bryan and Bray Wyatt count out, Reigns eliminates Goldust, Reigns eliminates Rhodes,Punk eliminates Rollins and Reigns eliminates Punk for the win_
-Randy Orton defeat Chris Jericho to retain the WWE Title (18:55)


TLC 2013:

- Kickoff Match: PTP defeat Rybaxel (7:12)
- CM Punk defeat The Shield in a Tables Match (12:08)
- Big E defeat The Miz to retain the IC Title (4:40)
- John Cena defeat Damien Sandow, Cody Rhodes and Alberto Del Rio in a Ladder Match to win the WHC (16:37)
- Wyatt Family defeat Daniel Bryan (13:19)
-Randy Orton defeat Kane and Rey Mysterio in a TLC Match to retain the WWE Title (16:58)

ROYAL RUMBLE 2014:

- Kickoff Match: Damien Sandow defeat Zack Ryder (3:05)
- Bray Wyatt defeat Daniel Bryan (22:56)
- Brock Lesnar defeat Big Show (5:50)
- AJ Lee defeat Tamina to reatin the Divas Title (4:34)
- Real Americans defeat Rhodes Brothers to win the Tag Titles (10:14)
- Randy Orton defeat John Cena to unifyied the titles (25:28)
- Daniel Bryan won the RR Match (63:25)
Final Eight : Punk(n.1), Bryan(n.3), The Shield(n.2,9,17), Sheamus(n.19),Batista(n.29) and Luke Harper(n.21)
_Sheamus eliminated by Reigns, Harper eliminated by Punk, Punk and Rollins and Ambrose by Reigns, Batista by Reigns and Reigns by Bryan_


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 27
F4W Elimination Match for the WWE Championship
CM Punk vs John Cena vs The Miz(c) vs Randy Orton

Ladder Match for the WHC Title
Edge(c) vs Christian 

Beth Phoenix vs Natalya(c) for the Divas Championship

Undertaker vs Wade Barret 

Triple H vs Sheamus - No Holds Barred Match

Daniel Bryan & Jerry Lawler vs Swagger & Michael Cole

lberto Del Rio vs Rey Mysterio Hair vs Mask Match

Goldust vs Cody Rhodes

Opening - Nexus vs Corre 5 vs 5 Tag LumberJack Match


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Survivor Series 2015*

_*Afterwards, Undertaker was given a standing ovation by the crowd and Sting, however they were attacked and ambushed by the entire Wyatt Family*_

*5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match*
*Team Undertaker (The Undertaker*, Sting, Kane & The Dudley Boyz)* vs. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, Bo Dallas & Leo Kruger)

_*At the climax of the match, Big Show, Rollins' Authority stablemate, came down to "support his friend" and ended up hitting Bryan with the WMD while the referee was distracted unbeknownst to Rollins. Once Rollins saw Bryan was out cold, he took advantage and hit the Phoenix Splash to get the three count, retaining his title*_

*WWE Championship*
*Seth Rollins(c)* vs. Daniel Bryan

_*Charlotte continued to provoke Brie about her sister, which led to Brie getting herself disqualified*_

*WWE Women's Championship*
Brie Bella(c) vs. *Charlotte*

*6-on-6 Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match*
WWE Tag Team Champions The New Day & Cosmic Wasteland vs. *Mark Henry*, The Usos*, Goldust*, Titus O'Neil & The Lucha Dragons*

_*The end of the match came when Reigns speared Ambrose off the apron into the announce table. Ambrose, however, seemed to have injured his ribs, which caused the referee to check on him and stop Reigns from acting. Ambrose eventually got to his feet, and used a steel pipe on Reigns. Ambrose then covered Reigns for a successful pinfall, winning the match. Afterward, Ambrose returned to the backstage area seemingly fine, revealing that he had feigned the injury*_

Roman Reigns vs. *Dean Ambrose*

*4-on-4 Wildcard Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match*
The Anti-Divas (Paige, Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch & Tamina) vs. *Summer All Year Round (Summer Rae, Emma*, NXT Women's Champion Bayley* & Naomi)*

*5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match*
The League of Nations (Intercontinental Champion Kevin Owens, Dolph Ziggler, Rusev, Sheamus & Wade Barrett) (with Ric Flair) vs. *The Cesaro Section (Cesaro*, Neville*, Jack Swagger, Damien Sandow & Curtis Axel) (with Zeb Colter)*

*Pre-Show Match*
*The Miz* vs. Ryback​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TNA Slammiversary 2005*

_*In the main event of Hard Justice, special guest referee Tito Ortiz knocked Styles out after Ortiz refused to count a pinfall, which allowed Jarrett to hit Styles in the groin and perform The Stroke for the pinfall victory to remain NWA World Heavyweight Champion*_

*King of the Mountain Match for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship*
Jeff Jarrett(c) vs. *AJ Styles* vs. Raven vs. Abyss (with James Mitchell) vs. Monty Brown

_*Waltman lost after Lynn prevented him from cheating*_

*X-Division Championship with Jerry Lynn as the Special Guest Referee*
*Christopher Daniels(c)* vs. Sean Waltman

*3-Way Elimination Match for the NWA World Tag Team Championship*
America's Most Wanted(c) vs. Team Canada (Bobby Roode & Eric Young) (with Scott D'Amore, Petey Williams and A-1) vs. *The Naturals (with Lance Hoyt)*

*Samoa Joe* vs. Shark Boy

The James Gang vs. *3Live Kru (Konnan & Ron Killings)*

*Chris Sabin (with Trinity)* vs. Michael Shane (with Traci)

*6-Way Match*
*Petey Williams (with Scott D'Amore)* vs. Amazing Red vs. Elix Skipper vs. Shocker vs. Alex Shelley vs. Sonjay Dutt











*TNA Slammiversary 2006*

*King of the Mountain Match for the NWA World Heavyweight Championship*
Abyss(c) (with James Mitchell) vs. Christian Cage vs. Sting vs. *Jeff Jarrett (with Scott Steiner)* vs. Monty Brown

*Samoa Joe* vs. Rhino

*NWA World Tag Team Championship*
America's Most Wanted(c) (with Gail Kim) vs. *AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels*

*Kevin Nash (with Alex Shelley)* vs. Chris Sabin (with Jay Lethal)

Ron Killings vs. *Bobby Roode (with Team Canada)*

*4-Way Tag Team Elimination Match*
Team 3D vs. The James Gang vs. *The Naturals (with Shane Douglas)* vs. The Diamonds in the Rough (with Simon Diamond)

*X-Division Championship*
*Low-Ki(c)* vs. Petey Williams (with Team Canada)











*TNA Slammiversary 2007*

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship; If Joe is counted out or disqualified, he will lose the title*
*Samoa Joe(c)* vs. Christian Cage (with Tomko)

*First Time Ever Match*
*Kurt Angle* vs. AJ Styles

*Texas Death Match*
*Chris Harris* vs. James Storm 

Sting vs. *Christopher Daniels*

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*Team 3D(c)* vs. The James Gang (with Christy Hemme)

*3-Way Match*
Abyss vs. *Rhino* vs. Tomko

Bob Backlund vs. *Chris Sabin*

*If Young wins, he is free from Roode*
*Eric Young* vs. Robert Roode (with Ms. Brooks)

*Gail Kim* vs. Jackie Moore

*X-Division Championship*
Alex Shelley(c) vs. *Jay Lethal*











*TNA Slammiversary 2008*

_*As Joe applied his signature Coquina Clutch submission hold on Angle, Booker T entered the arena and went to the ring to distract Joe, who retaliated by attacking him. Angle hit Joe with the title belt and then covered him, while the referee counted the pinfall to give Joe his second (Kaz being the first by winning the title at Final Resolution 2008) official pinfall loss in TNA*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Kurt Angle(c)* vs. Samoa Joe

*3-Way Match*
Christian Cage vs. AJ Styles vs. *Tomko*

*LAX(c)* vs. Motor City Machine Guns

*Knockouts Championship*
*Awesome Kong(c) (with Raisha Saeed)* vs. Roxxi

*Memphis Street Fight*
*Kaz* vs. Scott Steiner (with Petey Williams)

Team 3D vs. *James Storm & Robert Roode*

The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) vs. *Gail Kim & ODB*

*3-Way Dance for the X-Division Championship*
*Petey Williams(c) (with Scott Steiner)* vs. Jay Lethal vs. Sonjay Dutt











*TNA Slammiversary 2009*

_*The match ended following Jarrett, Styles and Sting preventing Angle from climbing the ladder to hang the belt before attempting themselves; Styles stopped Jarrett with a suplex off of the ladder. Sting made his attempt to win the match while Angle himself was climbing opposite of him. Just as he was about to hang the belt, Samoa Joe appeared and attacked Sting, allowing Angle to win the match and retain the title. As Angle celebrated with the rest of The Main Event Mafia, Joe simply walked away from his TNA Original colleagues as the crowd booed*_

*King of the Mountain Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Kurt Angle(c)* vs. Sting vs. Jeff Jarrett vs. TNA Television Champion AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels

*Elimination Tables Match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
Team 3D(c) vs. *Beer Money*

*If Joe loses, he will be forced to join The Main Event Mafia*
*Samoa Joe* vs. Kevin Nash

*Monster's Ball Mixed Tag Team Match with Mick Foley as special guest enforcer*
*Abyss & Taylor Wilde* vs. Raven & Daffney (with Dr. Stevie)

*Match to determine the #1 Contenders to the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
Motor City Machine Guns vs. *The British Invasion*

*Knockouts Championship*
*Angelina Love(c) (with Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne)* vs. Tara

*Winner gets a spot in The Main Event Mafia*
*Lashley* vs. Rhino

*X-Division Championship*
*Consequences Creed(c)* vs. Eric Young











*TNA Slammiversary VIII*

_*After battling for over 20 minutes, RVD looked to have gotten the upper hand, as he got it in position for the Five Star Frog Splash, until Ric Flair and Kazarian came to ringside to distract him. The referee goes over to stop the duo from getting involved. Then, from out of nowhere Beer Money comes down the ramp and hit Van Dam with a double beer bottle shot to the back of the head knocking him off the top rope and into the ring. Now recovered, Styles picks RVD up before delivering the Styles Clash and the referee counts to three as Styles retains the title.

Hulk Hogan came out to confront them but Fortune attacked him. Styles made the save as Fortune backs off but he immediately turned on Hogan and joins in the beat down before rolling him out of the ring with his foot. Styles then turned around to stand across the ring from Fortune. They then come closer together and the newly aligned foursome throw up their hand sign for Fortune and and have a big group hug as the PPV goes off the air*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*AJ Styles(c)* vs. Rob Van Dam

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
Motor City Machine Guns(c) vs. *Beer Money*

*"I Quit" Match*
*Jeff Hardy* vs. Homicide

Kurt Angle vs. *Samoa Joe (with Kevin Nash)*

*TNA Television Championship*
*Kazarian(c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jay Lethal

*Monster's Ball Match*
*Abyss* vs. Nigel McGuinness

*Team 3D* vs. Generation Me

*Knockout Championship*
*Sarita(c)* vs. Tara vs. Taylor Wilde

*X-Division Championship*
*Doug Williams(c)* vs. Brian Kendrick











*TNA Slammiversary IX*

_*Morgan defeated Angle, after hitting him with a chair he snatched away from Hulk Hogan, to win the TNA World Heavyweight Championship for the first time, thus turning heel*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Kurt Angle(c) vs. *Matt Morgan*

_*As a result of winning the match, Fortune got five minutes alone in the ring with Flair. During those five minutes, Beer Money joined in as each member of Fortune performed their finishing move on Flair before Styles placed the bloodied Flair in the Figure-Four Leglock*_

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Fortune (AJ Styles, Christopher Daniels & Kazarian)* vs. Immortal (Bully Ray, Mr. Anderson & Abyss) (with Ric Flair)

*Rob Van Dam & Jerry Lynn* vs. The British Invasion 

*Open Challenge*
*Samoa Joe* vs. Hernandez (with Sarita and Rosita)

*X-Division Championship*
Shannon Moore(c) (with Abyss) vs. *Brian Kendrick*

*Television Championship*
Eric Young(c) vs. *Gunner* 

*Knockouts Championship*
Mickie James(c) vs. *Winter*

*Ladder Match for the vacant TNA World Tag Team Championship*
Gun Money (Alex Shelley & James Storm) (with Bobby Roode) vs. *The Young Bucks*











*TNA Slammiversary 10*

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Bobby Roode(c)* vs. Kurt Angle

_*Daniels and Kazarian attacked Styles before the match could get underway. Cocky, the champions declared that no matter who Styles' mystery partner was, no one would beat them. After a momentary wait, James Storm, ending a two month absence due to a frustrating loss at Lockdown, answered the challenge*_

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
Bad Influence(c) vs. *AJ Styles & James Storm*

*Monster's Ball Match*
*Abyss* vs. Bully Ray

*Knockouts Championship*
Gail Kim(c) vs. *Miss Tessmacher*

*Jeff Hardy* vs. Rob Van Dam 

*Television Championship*
Matt Morgan(c) vs. *Gunner*

*X-Division Championship*
*Austin Aries(c)* vs. Samoa Joe











*TNA Slammiversary XI*

_*The match ended following Hardy climbing the ladder to grab; AJ Styles stopped him with a powerbomb off of the ladder through a table. Bully made his attempt to win the match while Styles himself was climbing opposite of him. Just as he was about to grab the belt, AJ handed it to Bully, allowing him to win the match and retain the title. Styles joined the Aces & Eights by accepting their signature kutte, drinking his first beer, and aiding the stable in attacking Hardy to end the show*_

*Full Metal Mayhem Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Bully Ray(c)* vs. Jeff Hardy

*Loser Leaves TNA*
Matt Morgan vs. *Hernandez*

*AJ Styles* vs. James Storm

*Last Knockout Standing Match*
Gail Kim vs. *Taryn Terrell*

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
Bobby Roode & Austin Aries(c) vs. *Bad Influence*

*Monster's Ball Match for the TNA Television Championship*
*Joey Ryan(c)* vs. Abyss

Mr. Anderson vs. *Gunner*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Aces & Eights (Devon, DOC & Adam Pearce) vs. *Kurt Angle, Samoa Joe & Magnus*

*X-Division Championship*
Kenny King(c) vs. *Chris Sabin*











*TNA Slammiversary XII*

_*Earlier at the PPV, Styles was inducted into the TNA Hall of Fame but he refused as he did not come out to accept the induction from General Manager Kurt Angle. After the win, Young was congratulated by many other TNA wrestlers, including Styles, who turned face in the process*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs. *Eric Young*

*Knockouts Championship*
Angelina Love(c) (with Velvet Sky) vs. *Gail Kim*

*Samoa Joe* vs. Abyss

*King of the Mountain Match to determine the #1 Contender to the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
TNA Television Champion Austin Aries vs. Bobby Roode vs. MVP vs. *Lashley* vs. EC3 (with Rockstar Spud)

*"I Quit" Match*
James Storm vs. *Gunner*

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
The Wolves(c) vs. *Magnus & Bram*

*X-Division Championship*
*Low-Ki(c)* vs. Kenny King vs. TJ Perkins











*TNA Slammiversary 2015*

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship with Jeff Jarrett as the Special Outside Enforcer*
Kurt Angle(c) vs. *EC3 (with Tyrus)*

*No Holds Barred Elimination Match; losing team must disband*
The Beat Down Clan (MVP, Low-Ki & Kenny King) vs. *The Rising (Drew Galloway, Eli Drake & Micah)*

*TNA World Television Championship*
*Bobby Roode(c)* vs. Bobby Lashley

_*Young won by countout after piledriving Magnus on steel steps*_

Magnus vs. *Eric Young*

*Steel Cage Match for the TNA Knockouts Championship*
*Taryn Terrell(c) (with The Dollhouse)* vs. Awesome Kong 

*Title vs. Career Match for the X-Division Championship*
*TJ Perkins(c)* vs. Austin Aries

*Open Challenge*
James Storm vs. *Bram*

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*The Wolves(c)* vs. LAX


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

No Way Out 2007
Main Event - Champion vs Champion
John Cena vs Batista

Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels

Finlay vs Boogey Man

Chris Benoit vs Mr Kennedy for the US Championship

Tag Team Steel Cage Match
Hardy Boyz vs Mercury & Nitro

Kane vs King Booker

F4W Match for the Cruiser Weight Championship
Chavo Guerrero vs Gregory Helms vs Shannon Moore vs Jimmy Wang Yang

Opening - 6 Person Mixed Tag Match 
London & Kendrick & Ashley vs Deuce & Domino & Cherry


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Extreme Rules 2013
I Quit Match WWE Championship
Brock Lesnar vs *John Cena* II 

NO DQ 6 Man Tag Team Match
Undertaker & Kane & Daniel Bryan vs *The Shield*

Last Man standing Match
*Ryback* vs Mark Henry

Big how vs *Randy Orton* vs Sheamus

Submission Match World Heavyweight Championship
*Alberto Del Rio* vs Jack Swagger


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TLC 2015*

_*Leading up to the match, Rollins warned The Authority not to interfere in the match as he wanted to fight on his own. The climax saw both Bryan and Rollins jostle atop the ladders for the championship. The championship was accidentally unhooked and as Rollins and Bryan came crashing down through a nearby table, it was delared the match would be a draw since both men claimed the belt*_

*TLC Match for the WWE Championship*
_Seth Rollins(c) vs. Daniel Bryan ends in a DRAW_

_*Charlotte taunted and slapped Brie, trying to provoke her into getting herself disqualified. Brie grabbed the Women's title belt but resisted hitting Charlotte, allowing her to get in a cheap shot before hitting Natural Selection to win the title. Charlotte celebrated his win by inviting her father, Ric Flair (who was sitting in the audience at ringside), into the ring*_

*WWE Women's Championship; If Brie is disqualified, she will lose the title*
Brie Bella(c) vs. *Charlotte*

_*During the course of the match, Reigns jackknifed Ambrose twice but, instead of pinning him, left the ring and lost via forfeit in what was described by the commentators as an act of mercy*_

*Chairs Match*
_Roman Reigns vs. Dean Ambrose ends in a No Contest_

*Invitational Tables Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day(c) vs. *The Dudley Boyz* vs. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs. The Usos vs. Damien Sandow & Curtis Axel

Mark Henry vs. *Neville*

*3-on-1 Handicap Match*
Kane vs. *The Wyatt Family*

*Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Kevin Owens(c)* vs. Cesaro

*Pre-Show: Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Cody & The Ascension vs. *Goldust & The Lucha Dragons*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*NXT TakeOver: London*

_*At the end, Joe had Bálor locked in the Coquina Clutch. During the move, the referee was knocked unconscious after Bálor rolled out of the choke, which allowed Baron Corbin to interfere in the contest attacking Joe and attempting to do the same to Bálor before Bálor hit him with the NXT Title belt and threw him from the ring. Bálor followed by jumping off onto Joe with a Coup de Grâce. Once the referee came to, Bálor pinned Joe to win and retain the title. Both men shook hands in respect afterwards*_

*NXT Championship*
*Finn Bálor(c)* vs. Samoa Joe

*Sasha Banks & Asuka* vs. Dana Brooke & Eva Marie

*Extreme Rules Match*
Rhyno vs. *Bull Dempsey*

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
_Dash & Dawson(c) vs. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (with Carmella) fought to a Double Disqualification_

*NXT Women's Championship*
*Bayley(c)* vs. Alexa Bliss (with Blake & Murphy)​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Final Battle 2015*

*ROH World Championship*
*Jay Briscoe(c)* vs. AJ Styles

_*The mystery man wearing a mask associated with KRD once again interfered and cost The Addiction the titles then revealed himself as Alex Shelley after the match*_

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Addiction(c) (with Chris Sabin) vs. *War Machine*

_*Lethal tapped out to a Kimura lock by Fish but the referee did not see the tapout and allowed the match to continue. Fish thought he had won, and celebrated. Lethal took advantage, and held on to Fish’s tights with a roll up to retain*_

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c) (with Truth Martini and Taeler Hendrix)* vs. Bobby Fish

*Future Shock* vs. The Kingdom (with Maria Kanellis)

*Match 5 in the Best of 5 Series*
Matt Sydal vs. *ACH*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Michael Elgin, Moose & Mark Briscoe (with Stokley Hathaway)* vs. Roderick Strong, Cedric Alexander & Donovan Dijak (with Truth Martini and Veda Scott) 

*If Young wins, Castle must give his Boys to Silas; If Castle wins Young must become one of Castle's Boys*
Dalton Castle (with The Boys) vs. *Silas Young*

*Match to determine the #1 Contenders to the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks vs. *The All Night Express*​


----------



## roipdh12

How to make a mediocre PPV to a great PPV- 1:


*Summer Slam 2005*

1.WWE United States Champion Chris Benoit def. WWE Intercontinental Champion Ric Flair in a Champion vs Champion Inter promotional Non Title Match.
2.Edge def. Matt Hardy in a Street Fight. 
3.Rey Mysterio def. Eddie Guerrero in a Ladder Match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the World Heavyweight Championship at No Mercy 2005.
4.Chris Masters def. The Big Show
5.Randy Orton def. The Undertaker
6.Christian def. Shelton Benjmain & John Bradshaw Layfield & Booker T in a Fatal 4 Way "Top Contenders" Match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the WWE Championship at Unforgiven 2005.
7.John Cena (C) def. Chris Jericho in a Title vs Career Match for the WWE Championship.
8.Batista (C) def. Kurt Angle in a No Holds Barred Match for the World Heavyweight Championship.
9.Hulk Hogan def. Shawn Michaels in a "first time ever" match.



How to make a mediocre PPV to a great PPV- 2:


*Summer Slam 2006:*
1.Rob Van Dam (C) def. Sabu in a Hardcore Match to retain the ECW Championship.
2.Mr. Kennedy def. Bobby Lashley (C) and Finlay in a Triple Threat Match to win the WWE United States Championship.
3.The Undertaker def. Kurt Angle in a Buried Alive Match.
4.King Booker def. Ric Flair in a "Top Contenders" Match to become the No.1 Contender for the World Heavyweight Championship.
5.Johnny Nitro (C) def. Rey Mysterio to retain the WWE Intercontinental Championship.
6.Batista def. Randy Orton (C) to win the World Heavyweight Championship.
7.D- Generation X def. The McMahons.
8.Edge (C) def. Mick Foley in an "I Quit" Match to retain the WWE Championship.
9.John Cena def. Hulk Hogan in a "First Time Ever - Past vs Future Match".


----------



## roipdh12

*Wrestle Mania 25:*

*Main Event: Mr. Wrestle Mania vs The Streak*
The Undertaker def. Shawn Michaels

*Hell In A Cell Match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton def. Triple H (C).

*Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Cm Punk def. Edge (C) and John Cena.

*Extreme Rules Match*
Matt Hardy def. Jeff Hardy

*Open Challenge Match*
?? (Batista) def. John Bradshaw Layfield

*Singles Match*
Chris Jericho def. Ricky Steamboat.

*Money in The Bank Ladder Match*
Shelton Benjamin def. MVP & WWE Intercontinental Champion Rey Mysterio & The Brian Kendrick & Vladimir Kozlov & Christian & Shelton Benjamin & Dolph Ziggler.

*Singles Match for the ECW Championship where if Swagger will get DQ'd or Counted Out Dreamer will win the title.*
Tommy Dreamer def. Jack Swagger (C).

*Fatal 4 Way Tag Team Match to unify the WWE and World Tag Team Championships*
The Legacy def. The Colons (C) & Miz and Morrison (C) & Kane and The Big Show.

*Lumberjack Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Evan Bourne def. William Regal (C)

*Pre-Show: Miss Wrestle Mania 25 Divas Battle Royal*
Beth Pheonix won by last eliminating Santina Marrela.


----------



## ATF

*How I would book SUMMERSLAM 2015*

*INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP*
Bad News Barrett (c) vs. John Cena
_So, the build up for this is pretty simple: Bryan had to relinquish the IC Title that he had won in the Ladder Clusterfuck at Mania, and at Elimination Chamber, Barrett won the title back. This would lead to a dominant reign by Barrett, who cemented himself as one of the toughest bastards in the company. He would go on to have a mini-feud with the Lucha Dragons, where Sin Cara would lose to him in virtually a bloody, violent squash everytime they'd face. Cara would insist to wrestle him again, no virtue with that. Kalisto steps up, and at Battleground, he manages to last longer than Cara, but Barrett also beats him up. Barrett feels like he has no competition, but the Lucha Dragons keep coming back. A Triple Threat is booked for SummerSlam.... until Barrett realizes that once US Champion John Cena is supposedly not gonna be present due to injury, and sees this as an opportunity to find himself new flesh to play with. He jumps Kalisto and Cara from behind on the weekend of the PPV, in some bar fight or whatever, leaving their appearance on the show uncertain. For that, Barrett opens SummerSlam calling out anyone for a IC Title Open Challenge. Out comes JOHN CENA, who had been medically clear for a few days (didn't tell anyone), and decided to answer the challenge and shut up Barrett.

Cena leads the charge in the early goings, and the match goes in his way at first. But then Barrett turns the tide around by busting open his broken nose, and from that point on, Badass Barrett goes on hunt mode, attempting to beat up Cena the exact same way he had been beating up Cara and Kalisto. Until Cena goes all LOLSUPERCENA and comes back. Before he can hit the AA, Barrett flees, takes the title and runs away... but then the Lucha Dragons, both taped up, appear and send him back to the ring. Barrett narrowly counters an AA into a Bullhammer, and Cena kicks out. Barrett Bullhammers the referee in response, who DQ's him. This leads to the babyfaces beating up the IC Champ. The Lucha/Barrett feud goes on until Survivor Series, where, in a No DQ match, Kalisto finally beats Barrett and wins the IC Title. Barrett moves on to upper midcarder, while the Lucha Dragons go on for the Tag Title hunt.

*WINNER IN 11:54 BY DQ: John Cena (Barrett retains IC Title)*_

*WWE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP FATAL 4-WAY TAG TEAM MATCH*
The Prime Time Players (c) vs. The New Day vs. The Ascension vs. Los Matadores
_Wouldn't change a damn thing about this, except the Ascension are there instead of the Lucha Dragons. And the Ascension wouldn't have been spending the year jobbing to everyone, but instead been built up properly. Somewhere in May/June, they'd turn face and go after the New Day; the PTP would still win the titles, cause they kinda deserve it, but yeah.

*WINNERS IN 11:20 AND NEW TAG CHAMPIONS: The New Day*_

*MONEY IN THE BANK ON THE LINE*
Sheamus vs. Cesaro
_Instead of just rehashing Sheamus/Orton for the 18937291378074th time, I'd bring Cesaro into the table for something actually interesting. I'd let Orton keep his little thing with Sheamus for BG, but after that, I would try to capitalize on Cesaro's reborn popularity. After the US Title matches with Cena before BG, BOTH of which would've ended inconclusively (not just the first), Cesaro feels he's entitled to another title shot. Kevin Owens, the champion, says "maybe one day". Which leads Cesaro to just EXPLODING into a shoot promo where he talks about how he's constantly said by the backstage guys, and even to himself BY himself, how 'maybe one day' he could make it. He feels like maybe that 'one day' isn't ever gonna arrive. MITB holder Sheamus mocks him, verbally bullying him about how he accomplished more in one night than Cesaro in his entire career. Cesaro blows out in aggression, beating the ever loving crap out of the irishman. Steph threatens to arrest Cesaro in response, but Sheamus feels like that shouldn't happen - he's gonna take care of him at SummerSlam. And Cesaro manages to bait Sheamus into putting the MITB briefcase on the line. So the match is set.

The match is, from the start, a big fight. Neither man really try to go for wrestling holds or anything - just slugging it out from the get go. The camera even pans into the marks in their bodies for how stiff they went into each other from time to time. Not a single fall attempt, submission, NOTHING. Just fighting 'till the other is KO'ed. So how does the match end? Inconclusively. Double DQ more precisely, as both men run over the referee, and then everybody else who tries to get in their way. The fighting continues the next night on Raw, and then the week after, and so fort. Until HHH snaps and books Sheamus/Cesaro again at Night Of Champions, but this time, it's in the (second) ever one-on-one MITB Ladder match. That match goes on second to last, and is treated as legit Main Event. Despite some interference from pro and anti-Authority (since Sheamus was a sympathizer of theirs), Cesaro FINALLY wins the briefcase. Defends and retains it against Sheamus one last time in the ACTUAL Main Event of the Hell In A Cell PPV (the WWE Title wouldn't be defended, in favor of a HHH, Rollins & Reigns vs Ambrose, Neville & Cena Tag) - the first ever Hell In A Cell Ladder match, for no interference and no bullshit. And moves on to become another top babyface._

_*FINAL OUTCOME AT 6:52: Double DQ*_

The Big Show & Stardust vs. Ryback & Stephen Amell
_Essentially, instead of the thing they went with, I would incorporate a Ryback/Show feud into this (how exactly, I don't really care, it would just happen) to throw both of them into this show, and replace Barrett and Neville (who already were doing something) with them. But the booking is relatively the same.

*WINNERS AT 7:35: Ryback & Stephen Amell*_

*SIX-MAN TAG TEAM MATCH*
The Undertaker, Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns vs. The Wyatt Family
_The build up to this begins at WM 31, where, since in my world the Undertaker wouldn't have lost to Brock Lesnar at Mania 30... like, not a chance in the world that would've happened, Taker would go onto Mania 31 undefeated. He'd wrestle Bray Wyatt, who also in my world had never lost to Cena at WM 30, and spent the vast majority of 2014 standing his ground, being a dominant asshole, and well, never splitting from the Wyatt Family... all of that while, from Summer onwards, challenging Undertaker to comeback for him. In Feb 2015, Taker finally answers his call, and at WM 31 they clash.... and Wyatt WINS. 21-1. Undertaker's streak is over. Bray Wyatt is the New Face of Fear it seems. Then, Bray would just step off from wrestling for a while, claiming that he just won the biggest prize of them all, and doesn't need titles or anything. Then, he starts the Reigns feud at MITB, which leads to their match at BG... which leads to Reigns' victory thanks to the returning Undertaker, who's coming back for revenge. Ambrose would help out his friend, after being screwed out of the WWE Title by the Authority in the previous PPV's, while Harper and Rowan would stand side by side of their leader.

The match is as chaotic and unstable as you'd expect, taking an obvious Shield/Wyatts'ish approach. Taker would take it to Bray off the bat, then the Wyatts turn the tide and Reigns is the FIP. Reigns sells for the brutal arsenal of Bray, Harper and Rowan, who brutalize him to the best of their skills, and keep the always resiliant Ambrose from rescuing his bud, throwing him around and kicking him to Neverland. Reigns Hot Tags in Taker, who would go berserk on the Wyatts, especially Bray. Eventually, the match would devolve into a giant Street Fight, as four of the involved wrestlers would cause mayhem on the outside. Taker would bring back his dreaded Suicide Dive over the top rope, landing on top of the three Wyatts. The game changer sequence would be when Bray manages to isolate Taker somewhere on the top of the ramp, and Sister Abigails him on the steel. And then doing it again. And then, to top it off, he Tombstones him right there too, following it by shouting "21-1!". By that time, Ambrose, who had tagged back in, and Reigns, who are aware that Wyatt has taken out Taker for good again, go MENTAL on Harper and Rowan, eventually ending with Ambrose pinning Rowan. But Wyatt escapes before the faces get him. The Wyatts wander off again from TV for a while from this point on. Taker is helped out to the back by Reigns and Ambrose, who are visually frustrated with what happened, especially Reigns, who is PISSED. This isn't the last you're gonna see of them at SummerSlam....

*WINNERS AT 16:13: The Undertaker, Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns*_

*THE BIGGEST BATTLE ROYAL OF THE SUMMER*
Alex Riley vs. Big E vs. Damien Sandow vs. Diego vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Fandango vs. Fernando vs. Heath Slater vs. Kofi Kingston vs. Jamie Noble vs. Jimmy Uso vs. Joey Mercury vs. Konnor vs. Mark Henry vs. R-Truth vs. Randy Orton vs. Rusev vs. The Miz vs. Viktor vs. Xavier Woods
_Essentially a place holder for everyone else that doesn't have a clear spot in the show (or, if anything, for a bit of a comedy break in between all of these intense matches). Winner gets a US or IC Title shot of his choice in the future.

Final four would be Orton, Ziggler, Rusev and Sandow. So, after WINNING THE WM 31 ANDRE BATTLE ROYAL, Sandow had reverted back into the Intellectual Savior gimmick and become one of the over babyfaces in the undercard, winning most of his matches, participating in big multiman matches (like MITB and the IC Title Chamber) and usually being awesome. This would be his big first step into upper midcard territory, as he would win the whole thing. After Ziggler got thrown out by Rusev, the three last engage into a suspenseful fight to hold on for a few minutes. Eventually, Orton and Sandow gang up on Rusev, and throw him out. Orton and Sandow go at it for a while, and Orton manages to ALMOST eliminate Damien... but again, him being as intelligent as he is, remembers that he only is out if both of his feet touch the ground. So he manages to keep his balance, and hop on only one of his feet. Orton celebrates, Sandow returns, BAM Sandow eliminates him and wins. Sandow then advances to feud and wrestle with Owens at NOC for the US Title... and gets destroyed. He manages to conquer the IC Title later down the line, at the Royal Rumble, beating Kalisto in, hopefully, what would've been the match of his career.

*WINNER AT 16:06: Damien Sandow*_

*DIVAS CHAMPIONSHIP LUMBERJILL MATCH*
Nikki Bella (c) vs. Charlotte
_The Divas Revolution crap would never have happened in my books as well. Instead of that, I'd actually try to book, you know, a coherent storyline leading all the way to WM 32. So, June of 2015 on Raw: Charlotte and Becky Lynch get called up and beat the crap out of the other girls. But Charlotte and Becky ONLY. No Sasha for now. Keeps everyone in doubt about if Sasha will stay on NXT for longer or not (essentially not virtually spoiling the result of the Brooklyn match with Bayley). And instead of forming contrived three girl teams, Charlotte and Becky stick with themselves only, even though they do help out Paige with the Bellas and so on every now and then - but they make it very clear that it's more about them than it is about anyone else. Essentially making them tweeners. At Battleground, Charlotte and Becky beat the Bellas. Charlotte got the pin, so she claims that she's worthy of wrestling Nikki for the title. The match is then made for SummerSlam - with a Lumberjill stipulation thrown in for good measure. And Nikki also announces that she's persuaded Stephanie for another extra stip: if Charlotte loses, her BFF Becky is fired from the WWE. This leads to Becky second guessing if she, at the end of the day, is a second wheel to Charlotte or not...

SummerSlam time, all the girls surround the ring, as Nikki and Charlotte fight it out. Nikki beats up Charlotte's arm, and mocks not only Ric Flair, but Becky as well, even going as far as locking in a Disarmer (Becky's Armbar submission) right in front of her. Charlotte is about to tap out... but she finds something in her to hold on and survive just for a little longer, but when she nearly reaches the ropes, Brie Bella pulls them back. This leads to Becky and Paige stepping in to attacking her and anyone else that defends Nikki, leading to the obvious warfare between the heels and babyfaces. And then, outta nowhere, SASHA BANKS JUMPS THE BARRICADE FROM THE OTHER SIDE, GOES INTO THE RING AND SUICIDE DIVES INTO EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THE GIRLS FIGHTING IN THE OTHER SIDE! This obviously leaves Nikki stunned, as she didn't expect to see this. Charlotte capitalizes, as Sasha looks on, and locks in the Figure 8, albeit with one arm only, and makes Nikki tap to become the new champion. But tension would continue to build in between Charlotte and Becky, as Charlotte would retain against her varied opponents month to month. Sasha would continue to make these badass short appearances, killing someone like that. But never wrestling a full match or anything. Survivor Series time: Becky challenges Charlotte for the Divas Title. But before the match starts, Steph comes out and makes it a Triple Threat with Sasha in it. Sasha wins the title as Becky sadly comes short, and retains the title until WM (including retaining by winning the first ever Divas Royal Rumble), where Becky FINALLY overcomes her demons and wins the title in a classic worthy of Takeover: Unstoppable. Raw After Mania, as Becky calls for her future opponent, a bubbly, cheery song titled "Turn It Up" plays... 

*WINNER AT 12:19 AND NEW DIVAS CHAMPION: Charlotte*_

*UNITED STATES CHAMPIONSHIP*
Kevin Owens (c) vs. Brock Lesnar
_Okay, so instead of just doing the same bullshit booking that the WWE gave to the Cena/Owens trilogy of having Owens win only once, and then going full retard with the ending of Battleground, I would have Owens win all of their matches. He'd beat him clean at EC, that was fine; and then he'd do it again at MITB. Then, after Owens lost the NXT Championship, I'd have him go after the US Title, therefore giving him a credible reason to go after Cena a third time. At BG, Owens MASSACRES Cena. Not as much as Lesnar 2 years ago, but similar. After breaking his nose (alas Rollins, only this time it's a work, not legit), and then Apron Powerbombing him, Owens beats Cena and becomes US Champion. Then, later that night, he costs Brock Lesnar the WWE Title, cause he feels that Rollins will give him a title shot if he feels like helping him. He is a prize fighter after all. Turns out though that he only found a problem in a pissed off Brock Lesnar. The next night, the two have a vicious brawl (replacing the one he had with the Undertaker... who in my world would have never lost to Lesnar at WM 30, though I still like the INITIAL Suplex City booking for Brock), and then eventually, a match is made for SummerSlam, as Heyman vows that Lesnar will take from him the US Title more brutally than he took the WWE Title from Cena.

The match is a stiff, massively destructive WAR from bell to bell, as both absolutely tear each other apart. Lesnar gets usually the upper hand physically, but Owens manages to outsmart him more often than not, using mind games and his athleticism to overcome the Conqueror. With the help of some cheating by using a pair of brass knuckles, he manages to stun Lesnar enough into an Apron Powerbomb. But Lesnar being Lesnar, he manages to outlast that and keep himself in the match (him being the first one to survive one of those in the long term, NOT Bálor in the Brooklyn match). A rather weak F-5 goes off, Owens kicks out. Lesnar goes for another one, but Owens manages to rake his eyes, and then Powerbomb him in the Apron a second time. Then he Powerbombs him all over the ring area, through both announce tables. And then off the top rope. 1, 2, 3. Owens retains the US Title, shocks everybody in the world, looks like a beast, and Lesnar isn't really hurt at all by this anyway. Future new top heel confirmed.

*WINNER AT 18:18 AND STILL UNITED STATES CHAMPION: Kevin Owens*_

*WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP*
Seth Rollins (c) vs. Adrian Neville
_First of all, no 'just Neville' nonsense. I ate it up with Cesaro, I ate up with Rusev, I ignore it with Big E, but 'Neville' is bullshit. Secondly, I heard about the whole 'Cena got injured, so Rollins did a Open Challenge thing of his own' and Neville answered it. I didn't see the match, but I've heard a lot of good about it, so that would stay. However, instead of just using it as a throwaway, I would actually build the foundations of the match on that. Rollins survived Lesnar at Battleground thanks to Kevin Owens' help; and, ever since his post-Mania Raw debut, I had spent slowly building up Neville as a small, high-flying but still strong and somewhat of a silent badass... essentially the smaller version of what Reigns should be. The Open Challenge thing happens, and Neville upsets Rollins and beats him up badly, ending with Rollins retaining but only after getting himself counted out. With HHH and Steph humilliated that Rollins couldn't beat Neville, they book him to defend the title against him at SummerSlam, with the stip of DQ or countout = title loss for Seth.

The match would be centered around how Rollins pretended he wasn't afraid, but would dodge Adrian like a coward. Then, whenever he could, he'd just ragdoll him around due to his bigger size. Eventually, Neville would come dangerously close, and after spending the whole match building to it, he finally hits the Red Arrow, but HHH would call in his lackeys, which would then lead to interference from all of the top babyfaces, and then BOOM - Roman Reigns Spears Neville on the ref's back. On purpose. Rollins is shocked, Cena and Ambrose are shocked, everyone is shocked, except for HHH who smiles. Rollins pins Neville, one, two, three, he retains the title. And Reigns had just joined the Authority. Reigns justifies this by saying that it seemed everything was going against what he wished from the moment the Authority became his enemy. The thing with the Undertaker and the Wyatts was the last straw - he no longer wanted to have his plans turning out wrong and situations like that in his conscience. Figuring that, if he joined them, nothing of that would ever happen again. This would lead to Reigns and Rollins becoming the first ever joint-WWE Champions, as HHH awarded Reigns the title (against Rollins' opinion) and the beggining of HHH starting to ignoring Rollins and giving all of his trust to Reigns, leading to constant teases of a Rollins face turn. Which would happen at WM season. And it would also slowly build up to Ambrose winning the Royal Rumble AND the WWE Title at the WM 32 Main Event (either against Reigns one-or-one, or if Rollins hadn't gotten himself injured, in the much anticipated Shield Triple Threat).

*WINNER IN 20:17 AND STILL WWE CHAMPION: Seth Rollins*_​


----------



## Unoriginal

*Rebooking Royal Rumble 2015 (God does this need rebooking)*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos (c) def. The Miz & Damien Mizdow
(This was OK & the tag team division was kind of lacking. Plus, I don't have anything else to do with either of them.)

*Fatal 4-Way for the Diva's Championship*
Paige def. Nikki Bella (c), Brie Bella, & Natalya
(I have nothing else with the women's division until after WrestleMania 31 so, in order to build it up, have Paige win the title.)

*No Holds Barred Match*
Sting def. Triple H
(If WWE wanted to do this feud, have it end at the Royal Rumble PPV. The match stays the same with DX & NWO because it was cool. The only thing I would change is that STING GOES OVER.)

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Brock Lesnar (c) w/ Paul Heyman def. John Cena & Seth Rollins w/ J&J Security
(I wouldn't change a thing about this match.)

*30 Man Royal Rumble Match*
Daniel Bryan (#27) wins by last eliminating Roman Reigns (#22)
(I honestly have no idea why WWE wanted Reigns to win the Rumble when Bryan was in the Royal Rumble. Just have Daniel win this to get Bryan vs. Lesnar at WM 31.)


----------



## JeriTest23

HIAC 2015: 

Alberto Del Rio defeat John Cena to win the US Title
Dean Ambrose defeat Chris Jericho
New Day defeat Lucha Dragons and Dudley Boys to retain the tag titles
Bray Wyatt defeat Roman Reigns in a HIAC Match
Big Show defeat Ryback by DQ
Kevin Owens defeat Cesaro to retain the IC Title
Sasha Banks defeat Charlotte by countout, therefore Charlotte retains the title
Brock Lesnar defeat The Undertaker in a HIAC Match

SURVIVOR SERIES:

Team Sheamus (Sheamus,Barrett and New Day) defeat Team Dudleys (Dudley Boys,Rhyno and Lucha Dragons)
_Barrett pins Sin Cara,Kalisto pins Barrett,Kalisto pins Woods,Big E pins Kalisto,Kofi and Big E counted out,Sheamus pins Rhyno,Sheamus pins D-Von and Bubba pins Sheamus_
Charlotte defeat Paige and Sasha Banks to retain the Divas Title
Dolph Ziggler defeat Tyler Breeze
The Usos,Goldust and Neville defeat Miz,Stardust,Dallas and Henry
Undertaker,Kane and Sting defeat Wyatt Family in a Handicap Elimination Match
Roman Reigns defeat Del Rio, Ambrose and Owens to win the WWE WH CHampionship 
_after the match, Sheamus cashes in the MITB briefcase_


----------



## Unoriginal

*WrestleMania 31*

Pre-Show

*Tag Team Championship Turmoil Match*
The Brass Ring Club (Cesaro & Tyson Kidd) (c) def. The Usos, The Ascension, The New Day, The Lucha Dragons (debut), & Los Matadores

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
Hideo Itami wins by last eliminating Big Show


Real Show

*Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Dean Ambrose def. Bad News Barrett (c), Luke Harper, Adrian Neville (debut), Ryback, & Stardust

*Grudge Match*
Damien Sandow def. The Miz

*Divas Championship*
Nikki Bella (c) (w/ Brie Bella) def. Paige, AJ Lee, & Natalya

*Grudge Match*
Randy Orton def. Seth Rollins (w/ J&J Security)

*United States Championship*
Roman Reigns def. Rusev (c) (w/ Lana)

*No Holds Barred Match*
Sting def. Triple H

*Grudge Match*
Dolph Ziggler def. John Cena

*Career Threatening Casket Match*
The Undertaker def. Bray Wyatt

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Seth Rollins (cash-in) def. Brock Lesnar (c) (w/ Paul Heyman) & Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble Winner of 2015)​


----------



## Unoriginal

*WrestleMania XXX*

Pre-Show

*Grudge Match*
Antonio Cesaro def. Jack Swagger (w/ Zeb Colter)


Real Show

*Winner Advances To The WWE World Heavyweight Championship Match*
Daniel Bryan def. Triple H (w/ Stephanie McMahon)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos def. The New Age Outlaws (c), Rybaxel, & The Brotherhood (Cody Rhodes & Goldust)

*Grudge Match*
Rey Mysterio def. Alberto Del Rio

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
Dolph Ziggler wins by last eliminating Big Show

*Grudge Match*
The Wyatt Family def. The Shield

*WWE Divas Championship*
Paige (debut) def. AJ Lee (w/ Tamina Snuka)

*The Beast vs. The Animal*
Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Batista

*The Streak*
The Undertaker def. John Cena (22-0)

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship Match*
Daniel Bryan def. Randy Orton (c) & CM Punk (Royal Rumble Winner of 2014)
(Yes, I know Punk left the WWE the night after the Royal Rumble but, maybe, if Punk won the Rumble & got medically checked before then, he might've stayed.)​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TNA Lockdown 2007*

*Lethal Lockdown Match*
*Team Joe (NWA World Heavyweight Champion Samoa Joe, Kurt Angle, Christopher Daniels & Chris Harris)* vs. Team Cage (Christian Cage, AJ Styles, Abyss & James Storm) (with James Mitchell and Tomko)

*Titles vs. Careers Match for the NWA World Tag Team Championship*
LAX(c) vs. *Team 3D*

Jerry Lynn vs. *Chris Sabin*

*Rhino* vs. Scott Steiner

*X-Divison Championship*
*Alex Shelley(c)* vs. Austin Aries

*Gail Kim* vs. Jackie Moore

*Robert Roode (with Ms. Brooks and Eric Young)* vs. Petey Williams

*3-Way Match to determine the #1 Contender to the X-Divison Championship*
Senshi vs. *Jay Lethal* vs. Sonjay Dutt











*TNA Lockdown 2008*

_*Angle turned heel after hitting Kaz with the TNA World Heavyweight Championship to win*_

*Title vs. Career Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Kaz(c) vs. *Kurt Angle*

*Lethal Lockdown Match*
*Team Cage (Christian Cage, Samoa Joe, Sting & Team 3D)* vs. Team Styles (AJ Styles, Tomko, Scott Steiner & Motor City Machine Guns)

*Booker T* vs. Robert Roode 

*X-Division Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c)* vs. Petey Williams

*LAX* vs. Matt Morgan & Lance Hoyt

*Rhino* vs. James Storm (with Jackie Moore)

*Six-Woman Tornado Tag Team Match*
TNA Knockouts Champion Awesome Kong & The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) (with Raisha Saeed) vs. *Gail Kim, ODB & Roxxi Laveaux*

*3-Way Match*
*Sonjay Dutt* vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Consequences Creed











*TNA Lockdown 2009*

*Lethal Lockdown Match*
*TNA Originals (Jeff Jarrett, Samoa Joe, AJ Styles & Christopher Daniels)* vs. Main Event Mafia (Kevin Nash, Booker T, Scott Steiner & Rhino)

*First Time Ever Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Sting(c) vs. *Kurt Angle*

*Winner Take All Philadelphia Street Fight for both the TNA World Tag Team and IWGP Tag Team Championship*
*Team 3D (c)* vs. Beer Money, Inc.(c)

*3-on-1 Handicap Match for the TNA Knockouts Championship*
Awesome Kong(c) vs. *The Beautiful People (Angelina Love, Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne)*

*X-Division Championship*
*Consequences Creed(c)* vs. Jay Lethal

_*Morgan turned on Abyss*_

*LAX* vs. Matt Morgan & Abyss

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the TNA Knockouts Championship*
ODB vs. *Taylor Wilde*

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship*
*Motor City Machine Guns(c)* vs. No Limit











*TNA Lockdown 2010*

_*Flair refused to help Wolfe cheat, costing him the match*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship with Ric Flair as special guest enforcer*
*AJ Styles(c)* vs. Desmond Wolfe

*Lethal Lockdown Match*
*Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Abyss, Rob Van Dam & Motor City Machine Guns)* vs. Team Daniels (Christopher Daniels, Beer Money, Mr. Anderson & Kazarian)

_Jeff Hardy vs. Homicide ended in a Double Disqualification_

*St. Louis Street Fight*
Team 3D vs. *Matt Morgan & Hernandez*

*TNA Knockouts Championship*
*Awesome Kong(c)* vs. Hamada

*British Invasion (Magnus & Rob Terry)* vs. The Young Bucks

*Samoa Joe* vs. Eric Young

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the X-Division Championship*
*Amazing Red* vs. Brian Kendrick vs. The Pope

*Match for the numbers advantage in the Lethal Lockdown match*
Kurt Angle vs. *Christopher Daniels*











*TNA Lockdown 2011*

_*Flair turned on Fortune and jumped to Immortal*_

*Lethal Lockdown Match*
Fortune (Christopher Daniels, Kazarian & Beer Money) (with Ric Flair) vs. *Immortal (Bully Ray, Abyss, Hernandez & Rob Terry)*

_*After a four-month hiatus, Angle returned to TNA on the March 3 edition of Impact!, where he appeared as a surprise challenger and defeated Jeff Hardy to win the TNA World Heavyweight Championship for the third time. On March 13 at Victory Road, Angle successfully defended the title against Hardy in a No Disqualification rematch that lasted ninety seconds*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Kurt Angle(c)* vs. Mr. Anderson

*Jeff Jarrett* vs. The Pope

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*The Young Bucks(c) (with Matt Hardy)* vs. Rob Van Dam & Sabu

_*Morgan managed to win the match. However, Anderson suffered a concussion, which would sideline him permanently. Morgan would turn face after the match, standing up for him as an advocate for the effects of concussions*_

Jay Lethal vs. *Matt Morgan*

*TNA Knockouts Championship*
Sarita(c) vs. *Mickie James*

*TNA Television Championship*
Doug Williams(c) (with Magnus) vs. *Eric Young*

*X-Division Championship*
*Shannon Moore(c)* vs. Chris Sabin











*TNA Lockdown 2012*

*Steel Cage Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Bobby Roode(c)* vs. James Storm

The Beautiful People (Angelina Love & Velvet Sky) vs. *Sarita & Rosita*

*TNA Television Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs. *Gunner* 

*Steel Cage Match*
*Jeff Hardy* vs. Matt Morgan

*TNA Knockouts Championship*
*Gail Kim(c)* vs. ODB

Rob Terry vs. *Robbie E*

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*Samoa Joe & Magnus(c)* vs. Motor City Machine Guns

*Lethal Lockdown Match*
*Team Aries (Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Kurt Angle & Eric Young)* vs. Team Bully (Bully Ray, Christopher Daniels, Kazarian & Mr. Anderson)











*TNA Lockdown 2013*

_*Following interference from Aces & Eights, Ray won his first World Heavyweight Championship. Afterwards, he revealed himself as the President of Aces & Eights, turning heel again in the process, and reuniting with Devon*_

*TNA World Heavyweigh Championship*
James Storm(c) vs. *Bully Ray*

_*Abyss no-showed the match for Team TNA, so Hernandez took his place*_

*Lethal Lockdown Match*
Team TNA (Kurt Angle, Jeff Hardy, Matt Morgan & Hernandez) vs. *Aces & Eights (Devon, Knux, D.O.C. & Adam Pearce)*

*TNA Television Championship*
*Joey Ryan(c)* vs. Christian York

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*Dirty Heels(c)* vs. Samoa Joe & Magnus

Mr. Anderson vs. *Eric Young*

*TNA Knockouts Championship*
Gail Kim(c) vs. *Ivelisse Vélez* 

*X-Division Championship*
*Kenny King(c)* vs. Chavo Guerrero











*TNA Lockdown 2014*

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*AJ Styles(c)* vs. Bobby Roode

_*As a result of Magnus getting the pinfall victory, he earned a shot at the TNA World Heavyweight Championship at Sacrifice*_

*Lethal Lockdown Match*
Team Abyss (Abyss, Bad Influence & Chris Sabin) vs. *Team Young (Eric Young, Austin Aries, Samoa Joe & Magnus)*

*TNA Knockouts Championship*
*Gail Kim(c)* vs. Lei'D Tapa

The Great Muta vs. *EC3*

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
The BroMans(c) (with Brooke) vs. *The Wolves*

*Last Man Standing Match*
*James Storm* vs. Gunner

*X-Division Championship*
*TJ Perkins(c)* vs. Sanada











*TNA Lockdown 2015*

*Lethal Lockdown Match*
The Beat Down Clan (TNA World Heavyweight Champion Samoa Joe, MVP, Low-Ki & TNA Television Champion Kenny King) vs. *Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Lashley, Magnus & Austin Aries)*

*Awesome Kong* vs. Havok

_*Young turned heel after hitting Roode with a steel chair to win the match*_

*Match to determine the #1 Contender for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Bobby Roode vs. *Eric Young*

_*After the match, EC3 teased a face turn showing respect and admiration for Spud's fortitude throughout the match and even shook his hand only to then attack Spud from behind and shave his head as Tyrus held him*_

*Hair vs. Hair Match*
*EC3 (with Tyrus)* vs. Rockstar Spud

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*The Hardys(c)* vs. Drew Galloway & Eli Drake


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Royal Rumble 2016*

_*As a culmination of their attempts to "test" former WWE Champion Seth Rollins (for losing the title to Daniel Bryan, attacking WWE owner/chairman/CEO Vince McMahon and overall disrespecting the McMahon family by disobeying them), The Authority decided on the January 4, 2016 episode of Raw that Rollins would enter the match as the number one entrant. AJ Styles officially made his WWE debut, entering as the second entrant and received a loud ovation. Styles eliminated Kevin Owens (with help from Sami Zayn), Chris Jericho, The Miz and Tyler Breeze, but was later eliminated by Brock Lesnar after lasting just under fifty minutes in the match. Cody entered as entrant number six and his brother Goldust was number seven. As the ring filled up Cody went to clothesline Goldust over the top rope but inadvertently threw himself over and eliminated himself. Soon after, at #14, Cody returned to the ring as Stardust, returning the favour by eliminating Goldust until Titus O'Neil threw him out.

Near the end of the match, the final four competitors left were Rollins, Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose and Brock Lesnar. There was a mini Shield reunion when Lesnar was dragged to the outside and put through an announce table with a Triple Powerbomb. Following that move, Ambrose wanted the group to reunite, but Reigns and Rollins weren't having any of it. Ambrose then chose to sit in the corner, hoping that Reigns and Rollins would simply fight the match themselves. Reigns and Rollins, however, teamed up and turned against Ambrose before eliminating him. Lesnar would then return to the match bloodied but dominated, hitting multiple German suplexes, forearms, knees, and an F-5 that sent Rollins crashing to the floor outside to set a new record for most eliminations in a Rumble match with 12. Reigns hit three Superman punches and two consecutive spears in order to eliminate the fatigued Lesnar to win the match*_

*Royal Rumble Match*
*Roman Reigns (#17)* wins after eliminating Brock Lesnar (#30) last

_*After a low-blow and an illegal piledriver to Bryan's neck, Cena hit an Attitude Adjustment to become a 15-time World Champion, one shy of tying Ric Flair's record for title reigns*_

*WWE Championship*
Daniel Bryan(c) vs. *John Cena*

_*Ric Flair appeared and helped his daughter retain her title by placing Charlotte's foot on the rope as she was being pinned. After the match, Flair distracted Emma and allowed Charlotte to attack Emma from behind*_

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Charlotte(c)* vs. Emma

_*As Sting lay unconscious from a Tombstone Piledriver from Wyatt, Bray did The Undertaker's throat-slash gesture to signify that he was going to end the match with Sister Abigail. As he was readying to do so, all of the lights in the arena went out and organ music began to play. Within seconds, red light filled the arena and the returning Kane walked to the ring. Kane proceeded to either assault or scare away The Wyatt Family, and enter the ring. He then nailed the Tombstone Piledriver on Wyatt before exiting. Sting then crawled over to Wyatt before placing his arm onto his chest, pinning Wyatt and scoring the victory*_

*Winner faces The Undertaker at Wrestlemania 32*
*Sting* vs. Bray Wyatt (with The Wyatt Family)

_*The Dudleyz retained after Xavier Woods appeared and spiked Jey Uso with his trombone, allowing him to get hit with the 3-D and get pinned without The Dudleyz noticing what had happened*_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz(c)* vs. The Usos

*Pre-Show: Fatal 4-Way Match to qualify for the Royal Rumble Match*
*Tyler Breeze* vs. Solomon Crowe vs. Bull Demspey vs. Apollo Crews​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TNA Destination X 2007*

*NWA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Samoa Joe(c)* vs. Low-Ki

_*Angle forced Cage to submit with the Ankle Lock while he had Abyss pinned. The referee declared Cage the winner but his victory was later revoked*_

*3-Way Match to determine the #1 Contender to the NWA World Heavyweight Championship*
Kurt Angle vs. *Christian Cage (with Tomko)* vs. Abyss (with James Mitchell)

_*Shelley pinned Lynn with the STO after the distraction of a masked man. After the match, the masked man (Chris Sabin) hit the Cradle Shock on Lynn*_

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the X-Division Championship*
*Alex Shelley(c)* vs. Jerry Lynn

*Elevation X Match*
AJ Styles vs. *Christopher Daniels*

*Ghetto Brawl*
NWA World Tag Team Champions LAX (Homicide, Hernandez & Konnan) vs. *Team 3D & Johnny Rodz*

*Rhino* vs. Scott Steiner

Eric Young & Petey Williams vs. *Robert Roode & James Storm*

*Bullrope Match*
Gail Kim vs. *Jacqueline Moore*

*Austin Aries (with Kevin Nash)* vs. Jay Lethal











*TNA Destination X 2008*

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Kaz(c)* vs. Christopher Daniels

_*Near the end, Angle hit the Angle Slam, resulting in a near-fall. Cage then hit the Unprettier, also resulting in a near-fall. Angle attempted his ankle lock submission maneuver which was countered by Cage into one of his own. Angle soon submitted to the hold, however the referee was distracted by Tomko. A.J. Styles ran down to the ring and pulled Tomko away from the ring. Styles then hugged Cage, before springboarding off the top rope and bashing Cage in the back of the head with his forearm, effectively siding with Tomko. Angle then performed the Angle Slam to gain the victory and earn another match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*_

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Christian Cage (with AJ Styles & Tomko)

*X-Division Championship; If Nash retains, the TNA X Division would dissemble*
Kevin Nash(c) vs. *Jay Lethal*

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*AJ Styles & Tomko(c)* vs. LAX vs. The Motor City Machine Guns

*3-Way Match for the TNA Knockout Championship*
*Awesome Kong(c) (with Raisha Saeed)* vs. Gail Kim vs. ODB

Team 3D vs. *Scott Steiner & Petey Williams*

Booker T vs. *Robert Roode (with Traci Brooks)*

*Six Man Tag Team Elimination Match*
*Eric Young, Sonjay Dutt & Shark Boy* vs. Jimmy Rave, Johnny Devine & Consequences Creed











*TNA Destination X 2009*

_*Lethal came up short in the intense match, but earned Sting's respect when he displayed courage by attempting to rise to his feet after the bout and challenging Sting to continue beating him with his baseball bat*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Sting(c)* vs. Jay Lethal 

*Open Challenge Match*
Kurt Angle vs. *Daniels*

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*Beer Money(c)* vs. Team 3D vs. LAX

_*Booker won by disqualification*_

*TNA Television Championship*
*Booker T(c)* vs. AJ Styles

*Six-Woman Tag Team Match*
ODB, Taylor Wilde & Roxxi vs. *The Beautiful People (Velvet Sky, Angelina Love and Madison Rayne) *

*Submission Match*
*Samoa Joe (with Petey Williams)* vs. Scott Steiner (with Kevin Nash)

Abyss & Matt Morgan vs. *The Motor City Machine Guns*

*No-Disqualification Match for the TNA Knockouts Championship*
*Awesome Kong(c) (with Raisha Saeed)* vs. Daffney

*Ultimate X Match for the X Division Championship*
Eric Young(c) vs. Curry Man vs. *Consequences Creed* vs. Amazing Red











*TNA Destination X 2010*

_*Joe refused to shake Styles' hand after the match, so AJ slapped him. Ric Flair came to the ring to congratulate Styles before Desmond Wolfe assaulted him to close the show*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*AJ Styles(c)* vs. Samoa Joe

_*Rob Van Dam was revealed to be Angle's mystery partner*_

*Dream Tag Partner Match*
*Kurt Angle & Rob Van Dam* vs. Daniels & Mr. Anderson

*TNA Knockouts Championship*
_Awesome Kong(c) vs. Hamada ends in a No Contest_

_*Following the match, Homicide continue to attack Moore until Jeff Hardy made the save*_

*Homicide* vs. Shannon Moore

_*Beer Money took advantage of the miscommunication between Morgan & Hernandez, winning with the DWI*_

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*Beer Money(c)* vs. Matt Morgan & Hernandez

*X-Division Championship*
Amazing Red(c) vs. *Doug Williams (with Rob Terry & Magnus)*

*TNA Television Championship*
*Kazarian(c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Eric Young

*Abyss* vs. The Pope

*Ultimate X Match for #1 Contendership to the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*The Motor City Machine Guns* vs. Generation Me vs. Lethal Consequences











*TNA Destination X 2011*

*AJ Styles* vs. Christopher Daniels

_*With the win, Joe avenged his very first loss in TNA from 3 years prior at Final Resolution 2008*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Samoa Joe(c)* vs. Kazarian

*3-Way X Division Showcase Tournament Final for an exclusive TNA contract*
*Austin Aries* vs. Low Ki vs. Jack Evans

_*Lynn turned on Van Dam, costing them the match*_

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*The Young Bucks(c)* vs. Rob Van Dam & Jerry Lynn

_*After Lynn was hit with Van Dam's Five-Star Frog Splash, The Young Bucks entered the ring and broke up the following pin, causing the referee to throw out the match. Lynn then challenged The Young Bucks to an impromptu TNA World Tag Team Championship with Van Dam as his partner*_

*X-Division Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs. Jerry Lynn ends in a No Contest

*Eric Young (with Shark Boy)* vs. Robbie E (with Zema Ion)

Doug Williams (with Magnus) vs. *Mark Haskins*

*Ultimate X Match to determine the #1 Contender for the TNA X Division Championship*
Alex Shelley vs. Shannon Moore (with Abyss) vs. *Brian Kendrick* vs. Amazing Red











*TNA Destination X 2012*

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Bobby Roode(c) vs. *Austin Aries*

*Ultimate X Tournament Final Match for the vacant TNA X Division Championship*
Kenny King vs. *Zema Ion* vs. Jigsaw

*Last Man Standing Match*
*AJ Styles* vs. Christopher Daniels

*Kurt Angle* vs. Samoa Joe

Sonjay Dutt & Kid Kash vs. *Sabian & Flip Kendrick*

*X Division Championship Tournament Semi-Final Match*
Scorpio Sky vs. *Zema Ion*

*X Division Championship Tournament Semi-Final Match*
*Kenny King* vs. Johnny Yuma

*X Division Championship Tournament Semi-Final Match*
Doug Williams vs. *Jigsaw*











*TNA Destination X 2013*

_*On the June 27 episode of Impact Wrestling, the newly arrived Manik attacked Chris Sabin backstage, who was about to execute Option C for a TNA World Heavyweight Championship match before defeating him for the X-Division Championship to seemingly turn heel. Right before this match, Austin Aries revealed as the man behind the mask of Manik. Following Aries losing, TJ Perkins, the original Manik who had been attacked with his costume and mask stolen and utilized by Aries before he won the X Division Championship, confronted Aries before both men were attacked by the Aces & Eights to close the show*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Bully Ray(c)* vs. X-Division Champion Austin Aries

*3-Way Match to determine the #1 Contender to the X-Division Championship*
Trent? vs. *TJ Perkins* vs. Jigsaw

*Open Challenge*
*AJ Styles (with Aces & Eights)* vs. Rockstar Spud

Chavo Guerrero & Homicide vs. *Sonjay Dutt & Petey Williams*

*Chris Sabin* vs. Kenny King











*TNA Destination X 2014*

_*After the match, MVP attempted to present Low-Ki as apart of his group. However, Low-Ki refused to become a part of this new group and decided to leave, but was attacked by Homicide, saying that the X-Division title belongs to the Beat Down Clan*_

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Lashley(c) (with MVP)* vs. X-Division Champion Low-Ki

*Open Challenge*
*Samoa Joe* vs. Brian Cage

*3-Way Match to determine the #1 Contender to the X-Division Championship*
Austin Aries vs. TJ Perkins vs. *Homicide*

Sanada vs. *Tigre Uno*

*Match #1 in a Best of 5 Series for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
The Wolves(c) vs. *The Hardys*











*TNA Destination X 2015*

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Kurt Angle(c)* vs. X-Division Champion TJ Perkins

*No-Disqualification Match*
*Eric Young & Bram* vs. Rockstar Spud & Grado

*3-Way Match to determine the #1 Contender to the X-Division Championship*
*Austin Aries* vs. Tigre Uno vs. Mark Andrews

*3-on-1 Handicap Match*
The Dollhouse (TNA Knockouts Champion Taryn Terell, Jade & Marite Bell) vs. *Awesome Kong*

Low-Ki vs. *Kenny King*


----------



## roipdh12

*Wrestle Mania XXVII:*


*The Uppercard:*


*Wade Barrett (C) def. John Cena and Randy Orton in a Triple Threat Match to retain the WWE Championship with The Rock as the Special Guest Referee where The Nexus are banned from ringside*
At Survivor Series Barrett and Orton fight in the Free vs Fired Match. But Wade Barrett wins clean with Cena being free from Nexus. At TLC a No.1 Contenders TLC Match between Orton and Cena where Cena won to face Barrett at the Royal Rumble. At the RR - Barrett and Cena fought to a No Contest after Orton came out to attack both men. Later in the Rumble match Orton was eliminated by the Nexus who came out. At Elimination Chamber Cena and Orton were the final 2 men in the No.1 Con. Chamber match with Orton winning. The next night on Raw WM host The Rock announced that Cena will also get a shot as a result of what happened at the RR and that he will be the referee in the match.


*The Undertaker def. Triple H in a No Holds Barred Match with Stone Cold Steve Austin as the Special Guest Referee.*
Same buildup only with Austin coming out to Rock asking him to be a part of WM. He says that he can choose whatever match he wants to be the ref. of (except for the ME) and he chooses Taker vs HHH.


*Christian def. Edge in an Extreme Rules Match*
At the 2011 Royal Rumble match Christian made his WWE return and he and Edge eliminated each other. At EC both E & C were a part of the WWE Title chamber match with Edge eliminating Christian and Christian attacking him allowing him to be eliminated. At the Raw after EC Christian cut a promo saying he was always Edge's second fittle and that he is not going to be any Marty Jannetty but become the Shawn Michaels. He challenges Edge for a match at WM with Edge adding the Extreme Rules stipulation.

*Cm Punk (2011 Royal Rumble Winner) def. John Morrison (C) to win the World Heavyweight Championship*
At the 2011 RR PPV John Morrison has defeated The Miz in an I Quit Match to win the World Heavyweight Championship with the help of Daniel Bryan. At the same show CM Punk have won the RR match. The next night on Raw Morrison brought both Morrison and Wade Barrett to the ring saying that he is a man who faces winners, and with the help of the Raw general manager a match between John Morrison and Barrett that night on Raw with the winner getting to face Punk at Wrestle Mania if he can retain his title at the EC PPV. It was also announced that so no tricks will be made there will be only one title chamber match at the show and it will be for the loser in the match. Morrison defeated Barrett with a distraction from Cena and went on to retain against Miz again at EC in a First Blood Match to go against Punk at WM.

*Daniel Bryan (w\ Chris Steel) def. The Miz (w\Alex Riley) If Bryan wins he will get a WWE Contract. If Miz wins Bryan will be forced to leave professional wrestling forever*
At the 2011 Royal Rumble PPV Daniel Bryan makes his WWE debut by attacking Miz causing him to lose his World Heavyweight Championship to John Morrison. Then over the course of the next 2 months he caused Miz 2 world title matches against Morrison, and a spot in the MITB ladder match. On Raw 3 weeks before WM challenged Miz for a match at WM which was accepted with the stipulations that i mentioned. Then Miz and Riley went on to injure Bryan's ribs by hitting it with a baseball bat repetedly and slamming a car door him. On the go home show for WM, Miz and Bryan had a contract signing with both of them handcuffed to their chairs, both men signed the contract but then Miz went on to say that Alex Riley is free. Riley comes down to the ring but Bryan says that he's not stupid and that he brought back up and out came Chris Steel (aka. Derrick Batteman - who won't have this horrible name). Steel attacks Riley putting him to the ground. Steele then comes to attack Miz but then gets a key out of his pocket and releases Bryan. Bryan then puts Riley in the LeBell Lock and then kicks Miz in the head. Then Bryan hits Miz with the microphone saying see you at Wrestle Mania.


*The Undercard:*



*Cody Rhodes def. Rey Mysterio (C) to win the WWE Intercontinental Championship*

*Sheamus (C) def. William Regal to retain the WWE United States Championship*

*Alberto Del Rio def. Dolph Ziggler & R Truth & Mark Henry & Kofi Kingston &Evan Bourne & Alex Riley &Ezekiel Jackson to win the Money In The Bank Ladder Match *

*Booker T and Jerry Lawler def. Michael Cole and Jack Swagger. If Booker T and Jerry Lawler win Jim Ross will get his job back. If Cole wins Lawler will also be fired.*

*Kelly Kelly & Trish Stratus & Snooki vs LayCool & Vickie Guerrero in a Six Women Tag Team Match*

*Pre-Show Match: Kane and The Big Show def. Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel (C) & The Hart Dynasty & The Usos & Curt Hawkins and Tyler Reks & Drew Mclntyre and Ted Dibiase in a Tag Team Turmoil Match to win the WWE Tag Team Championship*


----------



## roipdh12

*Extreme Rules 2011: *

*Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship*
John Cena def. Wade Barrett (C)

*Triple Threat Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian def. Cm Punk (C) and John Morrison.

*Falls Count Anywhere Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Cody Rhodes (C) def. Rey Mysterio

*Ten Man Tornado Tag Team Match*
Team WWE (Randy Orton & Kane & The Big Show & Evan Bourne & Sin Cara) def. The Nexus (David Otunga & Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel & Mason Ryan & Ezekiel Jackson).

*Lumberjack Match*
Alberto Del Rio def. Kofi Kingston

*Strap Match*
The Miz def. Daniel Bryan

*Tables Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Sheamus (C) def. William Regal

*Extreme Rules Career vs Career Match*
Layla def. Michelle McCool

*Kiss My Foot Match*
Jerry Lawler def. Michael Cole.



*Over The Limit 2011:*

*No Disqualification Match Champion vs Champion for the WWE Championship*
John Cena (C) def. WWE United States Champion Sheamus

*Singles Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Christian (C) and Randy Orton fought to a Draw.

*Three on Two Handicap Match*
Wade Barrett & Ezekiel Jackson def. David Otunga & Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel.

*Last Man Standing Match*
Cm Punk def. John Morrison.

*Triple Threat Match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the WWE Championship at Capitol Punishment*
Randy Orton def. R Truth & Rey Mysterio.

*Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Cody Rhodes (C) def. Sin Cara.

*Tag Team Match*
Daniel Bryan and Chris Steel (Derrick Batteman) def. The Miz and Alex Riley via a Disqualification.

*Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Kane and The Big Show (C) def. Drew Mclntyre and Ted Dibiase.


----------



## roipdh12

*Wrestle Mania 32:*

*Pre-Show: Thirty Man Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal for a Future WWE World Heavyweight Championship Shot.*
Sami Zayn won by last eliminating Dolph Ziggler.

*Match 1: Triple Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boys def. The New Day (C) and The Usos. (11 Minutes)

*Match 2: Eight Man Ladder Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Kalisto (C) def. The Miz & Neville & Cody Rhodes & Alberto Del Rio & RyBack & Damien Sandow & Sin Cara. (12 Minutes)

*Match 3: Six Man Tag Team Match*
The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan & Braun Strowman) def. The League Of Nations (Sheamus & Rusev & Bad News Barrett) (6 Minutes).

*Match 4: Fatal 4 Way Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Sasha Banks def. Charlotte (C) & Becky Lynch & Paige. (10 Minutes)

*Match 5: Triple Threat Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Kevin Owens (C) def. AJ Styles and Chris Jericho. (13 Minutes)

*Match 6: Singles Match*
Bray Wyatt def. Brock Lesnar (18 Minutes)

*Match 7: Singles Match*
The Undertaker def. Dean Ambrose (16 Minutes)

*Match 8: Singles Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship with Stone Cold Steve Austin as the special guest referee*
Roman Reigns (w\The Rock) def. Triple H (C) (w\Stephanie McMahon) (22 Minutes)


----------



## Unoriginal

*WrestleMania 32*

*Pre-Show Match #1 for the United States Championship*
Kalisto (c) def. Sin Cara
*(The match ends with Kalisto hitting the Salina Del Sol for the win)*

*Pre-Show Match #2/6-Man Tag Team Match*
The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, & Braun Strowman) def. The League of Nations (Sheamus, Bad News Barrett, & Rusev) (w/ Alberto Del Rio & Lana)
*(The match ends with Harper hitting the discus clothesline on Sheamus. After the match, The Wyatts destroy all four members of the League of Nations.)*



*TLC Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos (c) def. The Dudley Boyz & The New Day
*(The match ends with Kofi Kingston on one ladder with Jey Uso on another when Jimmy Uso pushes the ladder with Kingston down, sending him crashing through four tables.)*

*Triple Threat Match for the #1 Contender's for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
AJ Styles def. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn
*(The match ends with Styles putting away Owens with an avalanche Styles Clash)*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Dean Ambrose (c) def. Chris Jericho
*(The match ends with Jericho missing the Lionsault and Ambrose then hitting him with Dirty Deeds)*

*No Holds Barred Match*
Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Bray Wyatt (w/ The Wyatt Family)
*(The match ends with Lesnar countering a Sister Abigail with an F5. This was Bray's first pinfall loss after ending The Undertaker's streak)*

*Diva's Championship*
Sasha Banks def. Charlotte (c) (w/ Ric Flair)
*(The match ends with Ric Flair accidentally distracting Charlotte before being locked in the Bank Statement and tapping out.)*

*Stipulation Match: If HHH loses, Rollins has immunity from being fired/released; If Rollins loses, he must retire*
Seth Rollins def. Triple H
*(The match ends with Rollins hitting a second Curb Stomp and hitting the Phoenix Splash)*

*Double Retirement Match*
The Undertaker def. Sting
*(The match ends with Sting crawling up to 'Taker still trying to fight before 'Taker hits a leaping Tombstone Piledriver to put him away. After the match, everyone in the back applauds for the two as they both give each other respect.)*

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
Dolph Ziggler wins by last eliminating Mark Henry
*(Final Four: Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry, The Miz, & Neville. Miz eliminates Neville, Henry eliminates Miz, & Ziggler eliminates Henry.)*

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Roman Reigns (w/ The Rock) def. John Cena (c)
*(The match ends with Reigns hitting three consecutive spears on Cena for the win. After the match, Reigns turns heel & spears Ambrose, The Usos, & The Rock while celebrating his title win)*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Driven 2007*

*Four-Corner Survival Match for the ROH World Championship*
*Chris Hero(c) (with Larry Sweeney and Bobby Dempsey)* vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Takeshi Morishima

*KENTA* vs. BJ Whitmer

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Briscoe Brothers(c)* vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico

*Naomichi Marufuji* vs. Roderick Strong

Daizee Haze & MsChif vs. *The Minnesota Home Wrecking Crew (Lacey & Rain) (with Jimmy Jacobs)*

*Delirious* vs. Adam Pearce

*Davey Richards & Rocky Romero* vs. Erick Stevens & Matt Cross

Jimmy Rave vs. *Brent Albright*

*Claudio Castagnoli* vs. Matt Sydal











*ROH Man Up*

_*Jimmy Jacobs, the returning Necro Butcher and the debuting Tyler Black attacked The Briscoe Brothers immediately following the match, which confirmed that Jacobs was behind the cryptic Project 161 messages. Jay was hung upside from the rigging that was used to hoist the titles from the ladder match and, as Jay's blood dripped onto Jacobs, he announced the beginning of The Age of the Fall*_

*Ladder War for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Briscoe Brothers(c)* vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico

*ROH World Championship*
*Nigel McGuinness(c)* vs. Naomichi Marufuji

Bryan Danielson vs. *Takeshi Morishima*

_*Strong turned on Aries to form a new faction with Romero & Richards called the No Remorse Corps*_

Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. *Davey Richards & Rocky Romero*

*Erick Stevens* vs. Matt Cross

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Chris Hero, Matt Sydal & Brent Albright (with Larry Sweeney, Sara Del Rey, Tank Toland and Bobby Dempsey) vs. *Claudio Castagnoli, BJ Whitmer & Delirious*











*ROH Undeniable*

*ROH World Championship*
*Nigel McGuinness(c)* vs. Takeshi Morishima

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Briscoe Brothers(c)* vs. No Remorse Corps (Davey Richards & Rocky Romero) 

*Three-Way Match*
Austin Aries vs. *Roderick Strong* vs. Jack Evans

Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. *Adam Pearce & Brent Albright*

*Four-Corner Survival Match*
*Bryan Danielson* vs. Chris Hero (with Larry Sweeney) vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. BJ Whitmer

*Sara Del Rey (with Larry Sweeney, Chris Hero and Bobby Dempsey)* vs. Daizee Haze

*The Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) (with Lacey and Necro Butcher)* vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus (with Julius Smokes)











*ROH Rising Above 2007*

*ROH World Championship*
*Nigel McGuinness(c)* vs. Claudio Castagnoli

_*Danielson won by disqualification*_

*Bryan Danielson* vs. Takeshi Morishima

*Naomichi Marufuji* vs. Chris Hero (with Larry Sweeney, Tank Toland and Bobby Dempsey)

*Four Way Fray*
*Necro Butcher* vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jack Evans vs. Matt Cross

*Austin Aries* vs. Erick Stevens

*Three-Way Match*
Sara Del Rey vs. *Daizee Haze* vs. Lacey

*Roderick Strong* vs. Delirious

*Tag Team Scramble Match*
*ROH World Tag Team Champions The Briscoe Brothers* vs. The Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) (with Lacey) vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. No Remorse Corps (Roderick Strong & Rocky Romero) vs. Adam Pearce & Brent Albright vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus (with Julius Smokes)











*ROH Take No Prisoners 2008*

*ROH World Championship*
*Nigel McGuinness(c)* vs. Tyler Black

*Bryan Danielson* vs. Austin Aries

*The Briscoe Brothers* vs. Adam Pearce & Brent Albright

*Claudio Castagnoli* vs. Go Shiozaki

BJ Whitmer vs. *Erick Stevens (with Larry Sweeney, Adam Pearce, Brent Albright and Shane Hagadorn)*

*Necro Butcher (with Lacey and Joey Matthews)* vs. Delirious

*No Remorse Corps (Davey Richards & Rocky Romero)* vs. Jigsaw & Ruckus 

*FIP Heavyweight Championship*
*Roderick Strong(c)* vs. Kevin Steen











*ROH Respect is Earned II*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black)(c)* vs. Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson

_*Castagnoli won the match by disqualification, but not the title*_

*ROH World Championship*
Nigel McGuinness(c) vs. *Claudio Castagnoli*

*Fight Without Honor for the FIP World Heavyweight Championship*
Roderick Strong(c) vs. *Erick Stevens*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Sweet & Sour Inc. (Chris Hero, Go Shiozaki & Adam Pearce) (with Larry Sweeney, Sara Del Rey, Bobby Dempsey and Shane Hagadorn)* vs. Delirious, Brent Albright & Eddie Edwards

*Davey Richards* vs. Pelle Primeau

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Kevin Steen, El Generico & Jigsaw* vs. BLKOUT (Eddie Kingston, Ruckus & Sabian) (with Ronnie Mireno)











*ROH New Horizons*

*Last Chance Match for the ROH World Championship*
*Nigel McGuinness(c)* vs. Claudio Castagnoli

*Naomichi Marufuji & Roderick Strong* vs. Chris Hero & Go Shiozaki (with Larry Sweeney)

*Bryan Danielson *vs. Tyler Black

*The Briscoe Brothers *vs. Kevin Steen & Kenny Omega

*Erick Stevens* vs. Shane Hagadorn

*No-Disqualification Match*
*Necro Butcher* vs. Delirious


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH 14th Anniversary*

*Winner Take All Match for the ROH World Championship and the ROH World Television Championship*
Jay Briscoe(c) vs. *Jay Lethal(c) (with Truth Martini and Taeler Hendrix)*

_*Mike Bennett and Maria Kanellis made their ROH returns to cost Cole & reDRagon the match, reforming The Kingdom with Taven*_

*Las Vegas Street Fight*
Adam Cole & reDRagon vs. *The Addiction & Matt Taven*

_*Sabin teased saving Shelley from a post-match attack by The Addiction but joined in, which led to the next match*_

Alex Shelley vs. *Chris Sabin*

*International Dream Partner Tag Match*
IWGP Heavyweight Champion Kazuchika Okada & Moose (with Gedo & Stokely Hathaway) vs. *Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin*

Dalton Castle vs. *Tomohiro Ishii*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*War Machine(c)* vs. The All Night Express

Brian Kendrick (with Steve Corino) vs. *Adam Page (with BJ Whitmer)*

*Roderick Strong* vs. Hirooki Goto

*NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Championship*
*The Elite (Kenny Omega and The Young Bucks)(c)* vs. IWGP Junior Heavyweight Champion Kushida, ACH, and Matt Sydal​


----------



## Unoriginal

*FastLane (2016)*


*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Roman Reigns (c) def. Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman)

*(The night after the Royal Rumble of 2016, Reigns has finally turned heel by demolishing Ambrose & Triple H in the ring during a promo. He says on a promo on the next RAW that if the people hate them, he'll hate them, with the crowd booing the crap out of him. Then, HHH comes out & for the beating he received on RAW along with Ambrose, he said that he will defend the championship at FastLane against Brock Lesnar. The match ends with Reigns "accidentally" knocking the referee down before hitting a low-blow on Lesnar & then bludgeoning him with a steel chair & then hitting three consecutive spears on him for barely a three count. After the match, HHH announces that at 'Mania, Reigns will have to defend his title against Rollins & Ambrose. The show ends with all three of The Shield members staring at each other with malicious thoughts.)*


*No. 1 Contender's Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at WrestleMania 32*
Seth Rollins (2016 Royal Rumble Winner) vs. Dean Ambrose ends in a DRAW

*(After Ambrose managed to get a clean victory over Seth Rollins on a Steel Cage match on RAW, he has managed to win another shot for the #1 Contender's at 'Mania. The next RAW, Rollins says that he doesn't care if Ambrose won the match because he will win the next one & still regain his position at FastLane before Ambrose sneaks up behind him for a huge knockout brawl, leaving security guards to separate the two men. The match ends with Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose beating the ever-living hell out of each other to where they both laid out on the mat, before both pinned each other at the same time.)*


*John Cena addresses his current condition & future*

*(When Cena comes out, he gets a very middle response from the crowd. As Cena gets into the ring, he is wearing a cast on his arm indicating the shoulder injury he has received. John then says that even though he has the injury, he has been training hard & well in order to push through. He said that his perseverance is what keeps him going, the ability to never give up before he said "Is John Cena going to miss WrestleMania?". The crowd eagerly waits for his response. John Cena made his decision by saying just the word, "No." Cena then pulls his cast off and says that he will never give up & that he is 100% ready for whoever wants to face him at WrestleMania & calls anyone out in the back to see if they're tough enough to face him at the grandest stage of them all. "If you want some, COME GET SOME!" Cena & the crowd wait for a minute before they hear a signature gong. The lights go out & The Undertaker walks out from the back. The fans are losing their minds as both Cena & The Undertaker finally have a staredown before looking at the WrestleMania sign before 'Taker grabs a microphone and says to Cena, "I accept your challenge." before walking to the back. Cena now has his opponent for WrestleMania.)*


*Intercontinental Championship*
Kevin Owens (c) def. Neville

*(On the RAW after the Rumble, Owens is seriously pissed after getting eliminated by Sami Zayn in the match, calling him out saying that he wants to make sure that he walks again let alone injure him. Then, he makes an Open Challenge match to see who faces him at FastLane with Neville accepting his challenge. The match ends with Owens reversing a springboard move into a Pop-Up Powerbomb. After the match, Owens tries to powerbomb Neville onto the ring apron when Zayn helps his friend out as they both get into an all-out brawl.)*


*4 vs. 4 Tag Team Match*
The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Braun Strowman, Luke Harper, & Erick Rowan) def. The League of Nations (Sheamus, Rusev, Wade Barrett, & Alberto Del Rio)

*(While League of Nations was cutting a promo after beating another 4 man team, they said that nothing can compare to being the ones to stopping them. They were the past, present, & future and nothing can stand in their way. Out comes the Wyatt Family as all of them get into a huge brawl that takes out all the League of Nations. Wyatt then said that the reason why they did what they did is that they wanted to "kill the devil before the devil gets to them". At FastLane, it is a complete udder squash match, making the Wyatt Family stronger than ever. The match ends with Wyatt hitting a Sister Abigail on Sheamus for the win.)*


*Grudge Match*
AJ Styles def. Dolph Ziggler

*(Fresh off his debut at the Royal Rumble, AJ gets a great response from the fans on the RAW after, as he thanks all of them for still remembering who he is. He said that the crowd's reaction is the reason why he came to WWE & he was there to stay. But, in the middle of his promo, Dolph Ziggler came out & said that AJ had some ways to go before he can become one of the top stars in WWE. The next night on RAW, AJ Styles managed to get a clean victory over Chris Jericho before getting hit with a superkick by Ziggler, saying that he is the only Show Off that will be in the WWE. The match ends with Styles hitting the Styles Clash for the victory, with both men shaking hands after the match.)*


*Six Pack Match for the Diva's Championship (now rebranded Women's Championship)* 
Charlotte (c) def. Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch, Natalya, Paige, & Naomi (w/ Tamina)

*(On the RAW after Rumble, Charlotte comes out and calls out Sasha Banks to face her right then & there but she doesn't come out. After Becky Lynch has gotten a victory over Brie Bella, Charlotte demolishes her, attacking her in order to make Sasha come out & save her, in which, she does. While Sasha is going to the back, Charlotte says that it's not over & she hired herself some extra protection. Naomi & Tamina come out and brutally attack Banks as Charlotte laughs at her pain before Paige & Natalya come out to even the odds. It is then announced at FastLane that Charlotte must defend her title against all five women (excluding Tamina). The match ends with Charlotte using dirty tactics to eliminate both Lynch & Banks.)*​


----------



## Instant-TooNAttik

*Wrestlemania 29*

*Kick off Show - Lumberjack Match*

Sheamus vs. Wade Barrett

Winner: Sheamus

*Sheamus at the time was a face & Barrett has always been a heel. Not an attractive match but something for both guys to do while getting everybody on the show as WWE likes to do*

*Main Card*

Alberto Del Rio & Ryback vs. The Big Show & Mark Henry

Winners: Del Rio & Ryback

*Again, not a hugely attractive match but something to get all these guys on the show & mainly to act as a cool down for the fans in attendance between big matches. Withh all due to respect to all involved, people don't really care a great deal about any of them. Anyhoo, Big Show stays as a heel since he's not in the match with The Shield. We get the two monsters facing two upper-card babyfaces at the time. Ryback hits Shell Shocked on The Big Show for a WOW moment & they get the victory*

*World Tag Team/Intercontiental Championship: Winner Takes All*
Team Hell No & Kofi Kingston vs. The Shield (Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose)

Winners: The Shield

*So after the Shield initally debuted, we saw them have a long winded feud with Team Hell No. Instead of the Shield facing Orton, Sheamus & Big Show as they did, we get this instead but with ALL the gold on the line. Kofi Kingston (not the Miz) would've been the Intercontinental champion at this point & Ambrose would've defeated him in a non title match on Raw/Smackdown leading up to this (as would Reigns/Rollins have defeated Team Hell No). So the Shield agree that Ambrose will be the IC Champion & Reigns/Rollins would be the Tag Champions. So basically the same as we got going forward with The Shield having all the gold but Ambrose wins the Intercontinental title instead of the US since Cesaro is the US Champion & is defending the belt on this show* 

*WWE United States Championship*
Antonio Cesaro (c) vs. Chris Jericho

Winner: Antonio Cesaro

*So yeah, NO FANDANGO VS. CHRIS JERICHO! Jericho returns as he did at the Royal Rumble 2013. He's eliminated by the United States Champion at the time, Antonio Cesaro (as he was then known). This sets up a feud between the two with Cesaro retaining in what I'm sure would've been an excellent match*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) vs. Randy Orton

Winner: Dolph Ziggler

*Ziggler we still have winning the 2012 MITB briefcase however as to not have similar storylines with both briefcases, we get Ziggler cashing in on ADR after his Last Man Standing Match with the Big Show at Rpyal Rumble 2013. ADR invokes his rematch clause at Elimination Chamber & Ziggler retains. Meanwhile, in the Elimination Chamber match, Orton wins to become the No. 1 Contender (NOT Jack Swagger). After a good back & forth bout, we get Ziggler retaining on the Big Stage.

*Phenom vs. The Beast (20-0 Streak)*
The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar

Winner: The Undertaker

*Brock, after defeating & retiring HHH at SummerSlam 2012 (HHH DOES NOT come back like 6 months later), says he's retired the Game, the King of Kings, etc & now wants to do what no man has ever done; Defeat The Undertaker at Wrestlemania. We get the match BUT with The Undertaker winning. Streak stays in-tact (I'm sorry but it should have never been broken) & 'Taker goes 21-0*

*WWE Divas Championship*
Kaitlyn vs. AJ Lee

Winner: AJ Lee

*AJ Lee wins & holds the Championship for a full year, until, Paige beats her at WM 30*

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk (c) vs. The Rock vs. John Cena

Winner: John Cena

*So on the 100th Raw, The Rock ends the show with an announcement. Rather than saying he's got a title shot against the WWE Champion at the Royal Rumble 2013 (which kinda felt weird in the first place) he pronounces that he's gonna enter the Royal Rumble match in order to face the champion in the main event at Wrestlemania 29. This brings out Punk & we still get the heel turn with him saying something along the lines of, "I'm gonna be the champion tomorrow, next week, next month & for the rest of eternity. See you at Wrestlemania........ DWAYNE!". We also still get Cena winning the MITB briefcase at its 2012 namesake PPV. Rather than him cashing on that episode of Raw & having Big Show interfere (yada yada yada). So Cena, like Ziggler, holds the briefcase & at the 2013 Royal Rumble, The Rock wins it. So The Rock is going to Wrestlemania to face champion CM Punk. BUT, Cena is the MITB holder & announces his intention to cash in his title shot in the main event of the biggest show of the year. Thus, we get a triple threat match. Cena pins Rock (getting his "redemption") & Punk uses this to gripe that he was never pinned for what he perceives as HIS championship. This sets up Cena-Punk going forward (rather than that AWFUL Cena-Ryback programme) & Rocky can take time off again*


Please let me know what you guys think, felt like a put a bit of thought into this! I'll also be doing a Wrestlemania 30 post


----------



## Gavin Johnson

Wrestlemania 32:

- (Pre-Show): Mark Henry wins the Andre the Giant Battle Royale by last eliminating Braun Strowman

(Pre-Show): Naomi, Tamina, & Alicia Fox def. Paige, Natalya, & Becky Lynch
(Pre-Show): The Usos def. The Dudley Boyz in a Tables Match

- AJ Styles def. Chris Jericho, Dolph Ziggler, Neville, Sheamus, & Kevin Owens (c) in a Ladder Match to win the Intercontinental Championship

- The New Day (c) (w/ Xavier Woods) def. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (w/ Carmella) to retain the WWE Tag Team Championships

- Ronda Rousey (w/ Shane McMahon) def. Stephanie McMahon (w/ Vince McMahon) to win Monday Night RAW for Shane McMahon

- Kalisto (c) def. Sin Cara for the United States Championship

- Sasha Banks (w/ Snoop Dogg) def. Charlotte (c) (w/ Ric Flair) to win the Divas Championship

- Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Bray Wyatt

- The Undertaker def. Roman Reigns

- Dean Ambrose def. Triple H (c) to win the WWE World Heavyweight Championship


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Fastlane 2016*

_*During the Bryan's backstage interview, Cena attacked him, so The Authority ordered the referee to count Bryan out. Suddenly, Bryan emerged from the back and charged at Cena as the two brawled on the entrance ramp. Cena went to the weapons, striking Bryan's spine with a kendo stick. 

Bryan fought back with a running dropkick, but Cena garnered the upper hand. He dropped Bryan on the barricade and wedged a steel chair into the corner. Bryan managed to use that weapon himself, tripping Cena right into it. Bryan tore apart both announce tables, smacking Cena with pieces of them. Cena tried to AA him through the table but suffered a tornado DDT instead. 

The two moved their fight to the backstage area and the parking lot, Cena cracking Bryan's body against everything solid. Bryan fought back with a snow shovel. He ran toward Cena, who sent him crashing onto the hood of a car. Cena broke car windows as he threw objects and fists Bryan's way, who avoided them, striking back with a tire iron. Ultimately, Cena moved the match back into the ring and was victorious playing off Bryan's past legitimate concussion by repeatedly punching Bryan in the head and choking him out with the STF as his wife Brie was forced to watch.

As the show ended, Bryan was taken away by EMTs. Visibly upset, Brie pointed out Roman Reigns from the crowd of wrestlers surrounding the ambulance and tearfully demanded that he "better kick his (Cena's) ass"*_

*WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Daniel Bryan (with Brie Bella)

_*Rhodes shook Henry's hand after the match, but then attacked him with help from The Ascension. Goldust and R-Truth made the save for Henry before confronting his brother, informing him that their feud was not over*_

Mark Henry vs. *Cody (with The Ascension)*

*Triple Threat Match*
Chris Jericho vs. *AJ Styles* vs. The Miz 

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WWE Women's Championship at Wrestlemania 32*
*Paige* vs. Emma

_*Lesnar dominated most of the match before Ambrose delivered a low blow to Lesnar, causing the match to end by disqualification. After the match, Ambrose attacked Lesnar with weapons before putting him through an announce table with a diving elbow drop*_

*Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Dean Ambrose

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Kevin Owens(c)* vs. Neville

*8-Man Tag Team Match*
The Authority (Big Show, Sheamus, Wade Barrett & Dolph Ziggler) (with Ric Flair) vs. *The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, Bo Dallas & Leo Kruger) (with Bray Wyatt)*

*Pre-Show Match*
*Natalya (with Tyson Kidd)* vs. Sasha Banks (with Becky Lynch)











*Roadblock*

_*In order to prove himself to The Authority, Rollins entered the Royal Rumble match as the #1 entrant, making it to the final three before getting thrown out by Brock Lesnar. Triple H, displeased with the outcome, fired Rollins on the January 25th edition of Raw after ordering Big Show, Sheamus and Wade Barrett to brutally attack him.

The night after Fastlane, Vince McMahon presented the inaugural "Vincent J. McMahon Legacy of Excellence" Award to his son-in-law Triple H. As Triple H was about to accept his award, David Otunga returned to WWE for the first time in over a year to confront Triple H and the McMahons in regards to the company's status. After Vince left the ring, The Authority and Otunga discussed the status of Raw and how it was getting run down due to a "vote of no confidence" stemming from Daniel Bryan's career being ended at the hands of John Cena, the firing of Seth Rollins and The Authority's overall blatant abuse of power in recent months. This led to the re-signing of Seth Rollins, who was suing for wrongful termination, and the booking of a WWE Championship match between he and the champion, John Cena.

Both Cena and Rollins managed to get the upper hand in the match. During the match, Triple H interfered on behalf of Cena, as he attacked Rollins while the referee was knocked out. Rollins managed to get the upper hand over Triple H as he hit him with a Diving Knee. Cena, however, managed to hit Rollins with the WWE Title belt, which proceeded with an Attitude Adjustment. Triple H then rolled the referee into the ring, as Cena covered Rollins for the win via pinfall*_

*WWE Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Seth Rollins

_*Zayn made his WWE return after he was introduced by Pat Patterson as Miz's opponent*_

*Open Challenge*
The Miz vs. *Sami Zayn (with Pat Patterson)*

*Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Ryback

*30-Minute Iron Man Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Kevin Owens(c)* vs. Cesaro

*No-Disqualification Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship*
The Mechanics(c) vs. *Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady*

*Triple Threat Match*
*Natalya (with Tyson Kidd)* vs. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz(c)* vs. Sheamus & Wade Barrett

*Dark Match*
Mark Henry vs. *Tyson Kidd*


----------



## Chairs to the face

Wrestlemania 30;
CM Punk (Rumble winner) vs Randy Orton - WWE Championship. Punk wins to end show. 
Daniel Bryan vs HHH - Winner gets title match at Extreme Rules, loser is forced to retire. D-Bry wins and HHH retires
John Cena vs Undertaker - Cena ends the streak and gets nuclear heat, forcing WWE to turn him
The Wyatt Family vs The Shield - Tag Team Title Match - Wyatts retain when Seth turns
Batista vs Brock Lesnar - Brock wins 
AJ Lee (c) vs Total Divas in a gauntlet match, Tamina is banned from ringside - AJ wins, pinning 5 divas in the process
ATGMBR - Cesaro wins by last eliminating Bog Shoe - No need to change what worked
Big E vs Sheamus vs Wade Barrett - Triple Threat for IC - Barrett wins
Kofi Kingston vs The Miz vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Sandow - US Title Ladder Match - No one cares


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TNA Bound for Glory 2015*

*3-Way Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*EC3(c)* vs. Jeff Hardy vs. Matt Hardy

*Kurt Angle* vs. Bobby Lashley

*TNA Knockouts Championship*
*Gail Kim(c)* vs. Awesome Kong

*"I Quit" Match for the TNA Television Championship*
Bobby Roode(c) vs. *Eric Young*

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*The Wolves(c)* vs. Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett

*"Gauntlet for Gold" Match for a future match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Drew Galloway vs. *Tyrus* vs. Eli Drake vs. Abyss vs. Brian Meyers vs. Tommy Dreamer vs. Robbie E vs. Jessie Godderz vs. DJ Z vs. Mahabali Shera

_*Helms congratulated Perkins after the match, hinting at a future match between the two*_

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the X-Division Championship with Shane Helms as the Special Guest Referee*
*TJ Perkins(c)* vs. Tigre Uno











*TNA Lockdown 2016*

_*At the end of the match, EC3 hit the One Percenter on Tyrus. Matt Hardy entered the cage and attacked Carter from behind, breaking up the pin. Rockstar Spud then chased Hardy away with a steel chair. Tyrus applied the Tongan Death Grip on the distracted EC3, who had been busted open earlier and was on the verge of passing out from the loss of blood. Hardy returned to ringside and demanded that Spud throw in the towel in to the ring to save his friend as Tyrus kept the hold locked in for almost a minute. Spud initially refused to do so but eventually tossed the towel into the ring. Hardy then pointed the towel out to Angle, and the match was awarded to Tyrus via referee stoppage. 

Hardy celebrated while holding the towel over his head triumphantly, having cost EC3 the TNA World Heavyweight Championship after trying and failing to take it himself. Spud helped Angle stop Tyrus from further attacking EC3. However, he would later close the cage door on EC3's head after supposedly tending to him, turning heel in the process. He would follow up, with encouragement from Matt Hardy, by delivering a conchairto to EC3 with his head on the steps*_

*Steel Cage Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship with Kurt Angle as the Special Guest Referee*
*Tyrus(c)* vs. EC3 (with Rockstar Spud)

*TNA Television Championship*
Eric Young(c) vs. *Bram (with Grado)*

*No-Disqualification Match*
*The Beautiful People (with Velvet Sky & Madison Rayne)* vs. The Dollhouse (Jade & Marti Bell)

*X-Division Championship*
*Trevor Lee(c) (with Shane Helms)* vs. TJ Perkins

Matt Hardy vs. *Mike Bennett (with Maria Kanellis)*

_*Drake turned on Galloway and allowed him to get pinned, cementing his heel status*_

*4-Way Tag Team Match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
The Wolves(c) vs. *Beer Money* vs. The Rising (with Drew Galloway & Eli Drake) vs. The BroMans (with DJ Z)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Superbrawl V*

_*Savage was revealed to be Hogan's mystery partner, making his WCW debut*_

WCW World Heavyweight Champion Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs. *Hulk Hogan & Randy Savage*

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Steve Austin(c) vs. *Sting*

*Vader (with Harley Race)* vs. Avalanche

_*The Nasty Boys won by disqualification*_

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat(c) (with Sherri Martel) vs. *The Nasty Boys*

_*After the match, Roma tried to end Orndoff's career by piledriving him on the floor*_

*Paul Orndorff* vs. Paul Roma

*Kevin Sullivan & Meng* vs. Dave Sullivan & Dustin Rhodes

*WCW World Television Championship*
_Lord Steven Regal(c) vs. Alex Wright ends in a 15-Minute Time Limit Draw_











*WCW Uncensored 1995*

*Steel Cage Title vs. Career Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Ric Flair(c) vs. *Hulk Hogan*

*Falls Count Anywhere Match for the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Nasty Boys(c) vs. *Harlem Heat (with Sherri)*

_Randy Savage vs. Steve Austin ends in a No Contest_

*Strap Match*
*Vader* vs. Arn Anderson

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Sting(c)* vs. Dustin Rhodes

*Knockout or Submission Only Match*
Johnny B. Badd vs. *Meng*











*WCW Slamboree 1995*

_*Hogan won by disqualification*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Hulk Hogan(c) (with Jimmy Hart)* vs. Vader

*IWGP Heavyweight Championship*
*The Great Muta(c)* vs. Ric Flair

*Randy Savage* vs. Steve Austin

*Lights Out Match*
Brian Pillman vs. *Kevin Sullivan*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Sting(c)* vs. Arn Anderson

Paul Orndorff vs. *Alex Wright*

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Blue Bloods(c)* vs. Harlem Heat











*WCW Great American Bash 1995*

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Savage (with Angelo Poffo) vs. *Vader*

Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs. *The Nasty Boys*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Sting(c)* vs. Brian Pillman

_*Harlem Heat won by disqualification*_

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Blue Bloods(c) vs. *Harlem Heat (with Sherri)*

Diamond Dallas Page (with Diamond Doll) vs. Dave Sullivan

Alex Wright vs. *Meng (with Col. Robert Parker)*











*WCW Bash at the Beach 1995*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs. *Vader* 

*Ric Flair* vs. Randy Savage

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Blue Bloods(c) vs. *Harlem Heat*

*No-Disqualification Match*
Arn Anderson vs. *Kevin Sullivan*

*Triangle Match for the WCW World Television Championship*
*Johnny B. Badd(c)* vs. Diamond Dallas Page (with the Diamond Doll) vs. Alex Wright

*The Nasty Boys* vs. Marcus Bagwell & Road Warrior Hawk

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Sting(c) vs. *Meng*











*WCW Fall Brawl 1995*

_*After cornering Sullivan by himself, Team Maniac began to further taunt him. During that time, The Giant, making his WCW debut, attacked Hogan, Savage, Luger and Sting. He was revealed as Vader's replacement on Team Doom and proceeded to win the match for his team*_

*WarGames Match*
Team Maniac (WCW World Heavyweight Champion Hulk Hogan, Randy Savage, Lex Luger & Sting) vs. *Team Doom (Kevin Sullivan, Brian Pillman, WCW United States Heavyweight Champion Meng & The Giant)*

Ric Flair vs. *Arn Anderson*

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*Harlem Heat(c) (with Sister Sherri)* vs. The American Males

*WCW World Television Championship*
Johnny B. Badd(c) vs. *Diamond Dallas Page (with The Diamond Doll)*

Alex Wright vs. *Eddy Guerrero* 











*WCW Halloween Havoc 1995*

_*The match ended in a no contest when The Giant interfered in the match, chokeslamming both Hogan and Luger in the process*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
_Hulk Hogan(c) (with Jimmy Hart) vs. Lex Luger ends in a No Contest_

*No-Disqualification Match*
*Meng(c)* vs. Sting

_*After the match, The Giant continued his attack, resulting in Vader being carried off on a stretcher*_

*The Giant (with Kevin Sullivan)* vs. Vader

_*Flair and Anderson were disqualified when Pillman turned on Savage, reforming The Four Horsemen in the process with Pillman as the newest member*_

Ric Flair & Arn Anderson vs. *Randy Savage & Brian Pillman*

*Sabu (with The Sheik)* vs. Jerry Lynn

*Chris Benoit* vs. Dean Malenko

*WCW World Television Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) (with Diamond Doll) vs. *Johnny B. Badd*











*World War 3 1995*

*60-Man World War 3 match for a WCW World Heavyweight Championship match at Starrcade 1995*
*The Giant* won by last eliminating Sting

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Hulk Hogan(c)* vs. Lex Luger

*Randy Savage* vs. Brian Pillman

*Bull Nakano & Akira Hokuto (with Sonny Onoo)* vs. Mayumi Ozaki & Cutie Suzuki	

Johnny B. Badd (with The Diamond Doll) vs. *Kensuke Sasaki (with Sonny Onoo) *

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Meng(c)* vs. Chris Benoit











*WCW Starrcade 1995*

_*The Giant managed to kick out of Hogan's leg drop after a count of one and chokeslammed him twice to win the title, thanks in part to Jimmy Hart turning on Hogan during the match*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hulk Hogan(c) vs. *The Giant (with Jimmy Hart)*

_*Flair claimed that Miss Elizabeth had given him a sizable amount of Savage's money, taken in their divorce settlement, which Flair used to set up a "VIP section" at Monday Nitro events, but she turned on him during the match to be Savage's manager once again*_

*"I Quit" Match*
*Randy Savage* vs. Ric Flair (with Miss Elizabeth)

*Sting & Lex Luger* vs. Masahiro Chono & Hiroyoshi Tenzan (with Sonny Onoo)

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Meng(c) (with Jimmy Hart) vs. *Konnan*

Shinjiro Otani (with Sonny Onoo) vs. *Eddy Guerrero*

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*
*Koji Kanemoto(c) (with Sonny Onoo) * vs. Alex Wright

*Kensuke Sasaki & Masa Saito (with Sonny Onoo)* vs. Stars & Stripes

*Jushin Thunder Liger (with Sonny Onoo)* vs. Chris Benoit


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Superbrawl VI*

_*Hulk Hogan cost The Giant the title by driving a monster truck down the ramp before attacking Hart at ringside*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
The Giant(c) (with Jimmy Hart) vs. *Randy Savage*

*"I Quit" Match*
*Arn Anderson* vs. Brian Pillman

_Ric Flair fought Kevin Sullivan to a No Contest_

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*Harlem Heat(c)* vs. Road Warriors

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Konnan(c)* vs. Eddy Guerrero

_*Kimberly turned on Badd, reuniting with Page to allow him to regain the title*_

*WCW World Television Championship*
Johnny B. Badd(c) (with Kimberly the Diamond Doll) vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*

*Street Fight*
*The Nasty Boys* vs. The Public Enemy

*Triangle Match to determine the challenger for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship later*
*Randy Savage* vs. Sting vs. Lex Luger











*Uncensored 1996*

*Steel Cage Match*
Hulk Hogan vs. *The Giant (with Jimmy Hart)* 

_*Pillman turned on his team, shouting "I quit, bookerman!" at Sullivan, before leaving through the crowd*_

*Chicago Street Fight*
*WCW World Heavyweight Champion Randy Savage, Ric Flair & Arn Anderson (with Miss Elizabeth and Woman)* vs. Kevin Sullivan, Brian Pillman & Meng (with The Barbarian)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat(c) vs. *Sting & Lex Luger*

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Lord Steven Regal vs. *Fit Finlay*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Konnan(c)* vs. Diamond Dallas Page

*Eddy Guerrero* vs. Alex Wright











*WCW Slamboree 1996*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*The Giant(c) (with Jimmy Hart)* vs. Lex Luger (with Sting)

*20-Man Battle Royal to determine the #1 Contender to the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Sting* vs. Ric Flair vs. Randy Savage vs. Arn Anderson vs. Kevin Sullivan vs. Chris Benoit vs. Meng vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Scott Steiner vs. Rick Steiner vs. Alex Wright vs. The Butcher vs. Disco Inferno vs. Bubba Rogers vs. The Barbarian vs. Brad Armstrong vs. Marcus Bagwell vs. Scotty Riggs vs. Scott Norton vs. Dick Slater

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Road Warriors(c) vs. *Harlem Heat*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Konnan(c)* vs. Eddy Guerrero

*Tag Team Match to qualify for the Battle Royal later on*
The Blue Bloods vs. *American Males*

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Dean Malenko(c)* vs. Jushin Thunder Liger











*WCW Great American Bash 1996*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*The Giant(c) (with Jimmy Hart)* vs. Sting

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Ric Flair, Arn Anderson & Steve McMichael (with Debra McMichael) vs. *Randy Savage, Lex Luger & Kevin Greene (with Miss Elizabeth)*

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Kevin Sullivan vs. *Chris Benoit (with Woman)*

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Lord Steven Regal (with Jeeves)*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Konnan(c)* vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. (with Eddy Guerrero)

*Match to determine the #1 Contenders to the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Steiner Brothers* vs. Fire & Ice (Scott Norton and Ice Train)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Dean Malenko(c)* vs. Rey Misterio Jr.











*WCW Bash at the Beach 1996*

_*The Outsiders came down without their mystery partner, saying he was in the building, but they were capable by themselves. Luger and Hall started the match. As Nash held Luger onto the top turnbuckle, Sting hit a Stinger Splash on Nash, and Savage hit an axe handle on Hall. Luger, however, was unable to get out of the way and was knocked out cold. The match stopped to take Luger backstage. After the match resumed, Sting dominated Hall and tagged in Savage. Hall hit Savage coming off the top turnbuckle and Nash tagged in. Nash dominated Savage, then Sting. The Outsiders continued to beat down Sting. Sting came back with punches and finally tagged in Savage. Savage performed several diving axe handle smashes on Hall and Nash, but the rally was short lived as Hall distracted the referee long enough for Nash to hit a low blow on Savage.

Hulk Hogan then made his way down to the ring as Nash and Hall fled to the outside. In a surprise move, the longtime fan favorite Hogan then performed two Atomic Legdrops to Savage, revealing himself to be Hall and Nash's partner as The Outsiders returned to the ring to celebrate their new alliance as the stunned crowd looked on. The match officially ended after Hogan tagged himself in and hit Savage with one more Atomic Legdrop to get the pinfall victory. After the main event, the audience began to throw trash in the ring. Gene Okerlund entered the ring and asked Hogan why he had turned his back on the fans and how he could align himself with Hall and Nash. Hogan claimed that the three of them were "the future of wrestling" and said that "you can call this the new world order of wrestling, brother." Hogan went on to justify his actions, saying he was bored with WCW and had grown tired of constantly pandering to the fans, especially considering that more and more of them had started to turn on him since he had joined the company in 1994. Hogan declared their intention to take over the wrestling business and destroy everything in their path*_

*"Hostile Takeover" Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Outsiders & Hulk Hogan* vs. Randy Savage, Sting & Lex Luger (with Miss Elizabeth)

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*The Giant(c) (with Jimmy Hart and The Taskmaster)* vs. Ric Flair (with Arn Anderson, Chris Benoit and Woman)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat(c) (with Sherri) vs. *The Steiner Brothers (with Col. Robert Parker)*

*Hair vs. Title Match for the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Konnan(c) vs. *Eddy Guerrero*

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Dean Malenko(c)* vs. Disco Inferno

*Street Fight*
*Arn Anderson & Chris Benoit* vs. The Nasty Boys

Lord Steven Regal vs. *Diamond Dallas Page* 

*Match to determine the #1 Contender the WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Rey Misterio Jr.* vs. Psychosis











*WCW Fall Brawl 1996*

_*nWo Sting and Hogan forced Luger to submit as nWo Sting had the Scorpion Deathlock locked in and Hogan held him down with a front facelock. Due to Team WCW doubting his allegiance, Sting abandoned Luger, Ric Flair and Arn Anderson shortly after entering and the match became a 4-on-3 handicap match*_

*WarGames Match*
*The nWo (WCW World Heavyweight Champion Hollywood Hogan, Scott Hall, Kevin Nash & nWo Sting)* vs. Team WCW (Ric Flair, Arn Anderson, Lex Luger & Sting)

_*Hollywood Hogan came to ringside late in the match, right after Giant had chokeslammed Savage. Giant left the ring to chase Hogan, then was attacked by Scott Hall and Kevin Nash, who knocked Giant out with a chair. Savage was unconscious while this all was going on and didn't see anything. After the match was thrown out, Savage was beaten down by the entire nWo when he tried to save Giant. Miss Elizabeth was also attacked after she came down to plead with Hogan to stop*_

The Giant vs. Randy Savage (with Miss Elizabeth) ends in a No Contest

_*After the match, The Steiners fired Col. Parker and beat him up*_

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers(c) (with Col. Robert Parker) vs. *Harlem Heat (with Sherri)*

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Rey Misterio Jr.(c)* vs. Super Caló

*Chris Benoit* vs. Chris Jericho

Ice Train (with Teddy Long) vs. *Scott Norton*

Chavo Guerrero Jr. (with WCW United States Heavyweight Champion Eddy Guerrero) vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*











*WCW Halloween Havoc 1996*

_*During the match, Randy Savage returned and interfered on Flair's behalf. Roddy Piper came out following the match to confront Hogan and make his WCW debut*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Hollywood Hogan(c)* vs. Ric Flair

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat(c) (with Sherri) vs. *The Outsiders*

*The Giant* vs. Arn Anderson

*Chris Benoit (with Woman and Steve McMichael)* vs. Meng (with The Barbarian)

*Syxx* vs. Chris Jericho

*Triangle Match for the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Eddy Guerrero(c)* vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Jeff Jarrett

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Misterio Jr.(c) vs. *Dean Malenko*











*World War 3 1996*

*60-Man World War 3 for a WCW World Heavyweight Championship match*
*Lex Luger* won by last eliminating The Giant

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Outsiders(c)* vs. Harlem Heat (with Sherri) vs. Faces of Fear (with Jimmy Hart)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Dean Malenko(c)* vs. Psychosis

*Syxx* vs. Jeff Jarrett

*J-Crown Championship*
*Último Dragón(c) (with Sonny Onoo)* vs. Rey Misterio Jr.











*Starrcade 1996*

_*The match initially ended when Hogan performed a big boot following a distraction from Eric Bischoff, and pinned Savage after a leg drop. However, Piper refused to make the three count and let the match resume. Savage later performed a Diving Elbow Drop and won the championship*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship with Roddy Piper as special guest referee*
Hollywood Hogan(c) vs. *Randy Savage (with Miss Elizabeth)*

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Outsiders(c) (with Syxx) vs. *The Giant & Lex Luger*

*WCW World Television Championship*
Arn Anderson(c) vs. *Syxx (with Ted DiBiase)*

_*As a result, Jarrett was allowed to join the Four Horsemen*_

*No-Disqualification Match*
Chris Benoit (with Woman) vs. *Jeff Jarrett*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Eddie Guerrero(c)* vs. Diamond Dallas Page

*Jushin Thunder Liger* vs. Rey Mysterio Jr.

*Match for the vacant WCW Women's Championship*
*Madusa* vs. Akira Hokuto (with Sonny Onoo and Kensuke Sasaki)

*Championship Unification match for the J-Crown and the WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Dean Malenko(c) vs. *Último Dragón(c) (with Sonny Onoo)*


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania 31*

*For the First Time... And Last!*
The Undertaker vs Sting
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *15:12

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) with Paul Heyman vs Roman Reigns
*Winner: *Seth Rollins via Cash In
*Time: *16:43

*Fatal 4 Way for the WWE Divas Championship*
Nikki Bella vs Brie Bella vs AJ vs Paige
*Winner: *Nikki Bella
*Time: *06:42

*WWE United States Championship*
Rusev(c) with Lana vs John Cena
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *14:31

*The Fear vs The Snake*
Bray Wyatt vs Jake Roberts
*Winner: *Bray Wyatt
*Time: *03:24

*Last Man Standing*
Triple H with Stephanie vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner: *Daniel Bryan (via interference by The Rock & Ronda Rousey)
*Time: *18:36

*Special Guest Referee: Dusty Rhodes*
Goldust vs Stardust
*Winner: *Stardust
*Time: *07:59

*Singles*
Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins with J&J Security
*Winner: *Randy Orton
*Time: *13:15

*Ladder Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Bad News Barrett(c) vs Dean Ambrose vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Kane vs Luke Harper
*Winner: *Dean Ambrose
*Time: *13:47

*Preshow
Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
*Winner: *Damien Mizdow via eliminating The Miz
*Time: *18:05

*Fatal 4 Way for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Tyson Kidd & Cesaro(c) vs The New Day vs The Uso's vs Los Matadores 
*Winner: *Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
*Time: *09:58


----------



## JeriTest23

ENTIRE 2015 IN WWE(1)

ROYAL RUMBLE:
- Kidd and Cesaro won the tag titles by defeating The Usos
- Nikki Bella defeat Paige to retain the Divas title
- Brock Lesnar defeat Rollins and Cena to retain the WWE WH title
- Reigns won the RR Match by last eliminating both Rusev and Wyatt

FASTLANE:
- New Day and Goldust defeat Miz,Mizdow,Barrett and Stardust
- Natalya defeat Paige
- Roman Reigns defeat Rusev by DQ
- Cesaro and Kidd defeat Los Matadores to retain the tag titles
- Bray Wyatt defeat Daniel Bryan
- Brock Lesnar defeat John Cena to retain the WWE WH title

WM31:
- Stardust defeat Goldust
- Big Show won the Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
- Cesaro and Kidd defeat Usos,Matadores and Ascencion to retain the gold
- AJ Lee,Natalya and Paige defeat Bella Twins and Emma
- Rusev defeat John Cena to retain the US Title
- Daniel Bryan defeat Barrett,Harper,Ambrose,Miz,Mizdow,Ziggler and R-Truth in a Ladder Match to won the IC Title
- Randy Orton defeat Seth Rollins
- Bray Wyatt defeat The Undertaker
- Sting defeat Triple H
- Seth Rollins defeat Lesnar and Reigns via cash-in MITB to win the WWE WHC


----------



## JeriTest23

ENTIRE 2015 IN WWE(2)

EXTREME RULES:
-Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns defeat Harper and Rowan in a Street Fight Match
- Cesaro and Kidd defeat PTP to retain the WWE Tag Titles
- Naomi defeat AJ Lee and Paige to be #1 contender
- John Cena defeat Rusev to win the US title in a Tables Match
- Big Show vs Kane result in a no contest via attack of Wyatt
- Sheamus defeat Dolph Ziggler
- Seth Rollins defeat Randy Orton in a Extreme Rules to retain the WWE WHC

ELIMINATION CHAMBER:
- The Miz defeat Damien Mizdow
- Cesaro and Kidd defeat PTP, Lucha Dragons,Ascencion,Los Matadores and NAO in a Elimination Chamber to retain the WWE Tag Titles
_NAO eliminates Matadores, Ascencion eliminates NAO, Ascencion pins PTP,Dragons pins Ascencion and Cesaro&Kidd pins LD_
- Naomi defeat Nikki Bella by countout
- Bray Wyatt defeat Kane
- Sheamus defeat Ziggler, Barrett, Truth, Kingston and Big E to win the IC title
- Roman Reigns defeat Rusev
- Kevin Owens defeat John Cena
- Seth Rollins defeat Dean Ambrose to retain the WWE WHC

MONEY IN THE BANK:

- Goldust defeat Stardust
- Kane defeat Big Show to be the last enter in MITB Ladder Match
- Bella Twins defeat Paige and Alicia Fox
- Roman Reigns defeat Rusev in a Last Man Standing Match
- Sheamus won the MITB Ladder Match defeating Ziggler,Truth,Barrett,Kingston,Harper,Neville and Kane
- Bray Wyatt defeat Randy Orton
- Kevin Owens defeat John Cena by countout
- Seth Rollins defeat Dean Ambrose in a Ladder Match to retain the WWE WHC


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Souled Out 1997*

_*The night after Starrcade on Nitro, Hogan protested the decision claiming that Piper's decision should have been overturned and a rematch was made for Souled Out. Later that night, Eric Bischoff vacated the WCW World Heavyweight Championship, forcing Savage to surrender the belt.

Savage pinned Hogan after a Diving Elbow Drop. While Savage hit the move, Hogan kicked referee Nick Patrick and knocked him down. While the referee was down, the entire nWo came to the ring and went to attack Sting. As Savage was trying to get up, Elizabeth struck him with the title and left the ring. Hogan scored the pin and won the match*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Savage (with Miss Elizabeth) vs. *Hollywood Hogan*

*Match for the WCW United States Heavyweight and WCW World Television Championships*
*Eddy Guerrero(c)* vs. Syxx(c)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Lex Luger & The Giant(c) vs. *The Outsiders* 

_*nWo Sting won the match after Buff Bagwell, Big Bubba Rogers, Vincent, and Mr. Wallstreet came to the ring to try to recruit Page to join the nWo. Page initially accepted, but then hit nWo Sting with a Diamond Cutter and fled the ring to get counted out, tearing off his nWo t-shirt in the process*_

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *nWo Sting*

*Buff Bagwell* vs. Scotty Riggs

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Steiner Brothers & Jeff Jarrett* vs. Big Bubba Rogers, Scott Norton & Mr. Wallstreet

*Chris Benoit* vs. Masahiro Chono











*WCW Superbrawl VII*

_*Hogan pinned Piper after Eric Bischoff interfered by breaking up a submission and giving Hogan brass knuckles to strike Piper with. Piper was originally awarded the decision by submission with a sleeper hold after Hogan failed to respond after having his arm raised three times, but Eric Bischoff forced the referee to restart the match after Hogan since the only way to win the match was by pinfall or escaping the cage. Randy Savage interfered by climbing into the cage and he and Hogan beat down Piper, helping Hogan retain. Savage and Hogan then continued to attack Piper post match and Savage reluctantly joined the nWo to prevent Eric Bischoff from terminating Elizabeth's WCW contract*_

*Steel Cage Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Hollywood Hogan(c) (with Miss Elizabeth)* vs. Roddy Piper

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Outsiders(c)* vs. Lex Luger & The Giant vs. The Steiner Brothers

_*Syxx appeared after the match and attacked both Jericho and Malenko with the title belt before leaving with it*_

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Dean Malenko(c) vs. *Chris Jericho*

*Harlem Heat* vs. The Faces of Fear (with Kevin Sullivan)

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Eddy Guerrero(c) vs. *Jeff Jarrett (with Steve and Debra McMichael)*

_*After the match, the nWo rushed the ring after Page attempted another Diamond Cutter on Bagwell*_

*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Buff Bagwell

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Konnan, Prince Iaukea & La Parka vs. *Último Dragón, Rey Mysterio Jr. & Juventud Guerrera*

*WCW World Television Championship*
Syxx(c) vs. *Chris Benoit (with Woman)*











*Uncensored 1997*

*Strap Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Hollywood Hogan(c) (with Dennis Rodman)* vs. Lex Luger

*Ladder Match for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Syxx(c) vs. *Chris Jericho*

*Winner Take All Six-Man Tag Team Elimination Match for both the WCW World Tag Team and WCW United States Heavyweight Championships*
*nWo (WCW World Tag Team Champions The Outsiders & Randy Savage)* vs. Team WCW (The Giant, Scott Steiner & WCW United States Heavyweight Champion Jeff Jarrett)

*Harlem Heat* vs. Glacier & Mortis (with James Vanderberg)

*WCW World Television Championship*
*Chris Benoit(c)* vs. Buff Bagwell

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Eddy Guerrero vs. *Dean Malenko*











*WCW Bash at the Beach 1997*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship with Dennis Rodman as special outside enforcer*
*Hollywood Hogan(c)* vs. Ric Flair

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Lex Luger, The Giant & Curt Hennig* vs. Scott Hall, Syxx & Konnan

*Triangle Match for the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Randy Savage(c) (with Miss Elizabeth)* vs. Diamond Dallas Page vs. Jeff Jarrett (with Steve and Debra McMichael) 

*Loser Leaves WCW*
*Chris Benoit* vs. Kevin Sullivan 

*Match to determine the #1 Contenders to the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Steiner Brothers* vs. The Great Muta & Masahiro Chono

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Último Dragón











*Road Wild 1997*

_* On the August 4, 1997 episode of Nitro, Page defeated Hogan to win his second World Heavyweight Championship in an impromptu match.

Dennis Rodman appeared as the Impostor Sting, hitting Page with a baseball bat to help Hogan win back the title back*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs. *Hollywood Hogan*

_*The Steiner Brothers won by disqualification*_

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Outsiders(c) vs. *The Steiner Brothers (with Ted DiBiase)*

*Ric Flair* vs. Syxx

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Randy Savage(c) (with Miss Elizabeth)* vs. Chris Benoit

*Curt Hennig* vs. Jeff Jarrett (with Steve McMichael)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Dean Malenko

Lex Luger & The Giant vs. *Harlem Heat*

*Konnan* vs. Rey Misterio Jr.











*WCW Fall Brawl 1997*

_*During the WarGames Match Jarrett entered the match for the Horsemen last due an apparent shoulder injury and sat out most of the match while his teammates won the match with help from Steve McMichael. After the match, Jarrett revealed his injury to be a ruse and that he was on the nWo's side all along before attacking McMichael. The New World Order then handcuffed Benoit and Hennig to the cage and began assaulting Flair. Nash took the microphone and repeatedly asked the helpless Horsemen where Sting was, only for Hennig and Benoit to repeatedly spit in Nash's face. Nash threatened to slam Flair's head into the cage structure with the door if Sting did not appear. After Sting did not show up, Jarrett slammed the door onto Flair's head*_

*WarGames Match*
*The Four Horsemen (Ric Flair, Curt Hennig, Chris Benoit & Jeff Jarrett) (with Steve McMichael)* vs. The nWo (Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, Syxx & Konnan)

*Elimination Tag Team Match*
WCW United States Heavyweight Champion Randy Savage & Buff Bagwell vs. *Diamond Dallas Page & Lex Luger*

Lex Luger vs. *The Giant*

*The Steiner Brothers* vs. Wrath & Mortis (with James Vandenberg)

*WCW World Television Championship*
Alex Wright(c) vs. *Scott Norton*

*Harlem Heat* vs. The Faces of Fear

*Triangle Match for the WCW World Cruiserweight Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. Dean Malenko vs. *Eddy Guerrero*











*WCW Halloween Havoc 1997*

_*Randy Savage, dressed as Sting, interfered by hitting DDP with a baseball bat, helping Hogan retain the title. After the match, the real Sting appeared and was beat up by the entire nWo*_

*No-Disqualification Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Hollywood Hogan(c)* vs. Diamond Dallas Page

_*After an injury to Kevin Nash, Syxx was named champion as the nWo invoked "Wolfpac Rules"*_

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Scott Hall & Syxx(c) vs. *The Steiner Brothers (with Larry Zbyszko)*

_*Flair was disqualified after he tied Jarrett in a tree of woe and kicked him in the groin repeatedly*_

Ric Flair vs. *Jeff Jarrett*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Randy Savage(c) (with Miss Elizabeth)* vs. Curt Hennig

Lex Luger vs. *Buff Bagwell*

*Chris Jericho & Último Dragón* vs. Yuji Nagata & Gedo (with Sonny Onoo)

*Mask vs. Title match for the WCW World Cruiserweight Championship*
Eddy Guerrero(c) vs. *Rey Misterio Jr.*











*World War 3 1997*

_*The match started with 59 out of 60 wrestlers in the ring. After every wrestler except Scott Hall, Diamond Dallas Page, and The Giant had been eliminated, WCW World Heavyweight Champion Hollywood Hogan revealed himself to be the sixtieth entry in the battle royal; he did this to win the match for himself so no one would get the title shot. Hall won the match after Kevin Nash, in a Sting disguise, distracted Page to allow Savage to attack him with a baseball bat and eliminate him*_

*60-Man World War 3 for a WCW World Heavyweight Championship match*
*Scott Hall* won by last eliminating Diamond Dallas Page

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Randy Savage(c)* vs. Ric Flair

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Rey Misterio Jr.(c)* vs. Eddy Guerrero

_*Goldberg won the match by disqualification when McMichael attacked him with a lead pipe*_

*Goldberg* vs. Steve McMichael (with Debra McMichael)

*Raven's Rules Match*
*Raven (with Saturn, Lodi, Kidman, and Hammer)* vs. Scotty Riggs

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Steiner Brothers(c)* vs. The Faces of Fear

*Último Dragón* vs. Disco Inferno

*WCW World Television Championship*
*Saturn(c)* vs. Booker T











*WCW Starrcade 1997*

_*Eric Bischoff announced that Hart was going to be coming to WCW and joining the nWo. Hart made his debut with WCW as he was assigned as the special guest referee for the match. However, Hart refused to count the pinfall fast after Hogan performed a leg drop. Eric Bischoff came into the ring and called for the bell (referencing the Montreal Screwjob) but Hart beat him down, turning on the nWo. Sting performed a Stinger splash, and applied the Scorpion Deathlock. When Hogan submitted, Hart awarded Sting the victory and the championship.

Following the match, the WCW locker room came to the ring to celebrate with Sting. Sting suddenly left the ring alone and glared at the ring before leaving with his title*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship with Bret Hart as special guest referee*
Hollywood Hogan(c) (with Eric Bischoff) vs. *Sting*

*Ric Flair (with Curt Hennig)* vs. Jeff Jarrett

*Steel Cage Title vs. Career Match for the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Savage(c) (with Miss Elizabeth) vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*

*Lex Luger* vs. Buff Bagwell

*Raven's Rules Match*
*Raven (with Saturn)* vs. Chris Benoit

_*Scott turned on Rick midway through the match and refused to help him fight off the Outsiders. After the match, Scott handed the tag team title belts to the Outsiders and joined the New World Order*_

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Steiner Brothers(c) (with Larry Zbyszko) vs. *The Outsiders (with Ted DiBiase)*

*Goldberg* vs. Steve McMichael

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Rey Mysterio Jr.(c)* vs. Dean Malenko


----------



## DGenerationMC

*NXT TakeOver: Dallas*

_*After the match, the two competitors were given a standing ovation, while Bálor left the ring Zayn was left waving goodbyes to the NXT fans, possibly signaling his final appearance in NXT*_

*NXT Championship*
*Finn Bálor(c)* vs. Sami Zayn

_*The match ended in a no contest due to Nia Jax interfering and attacking both participants with the intention of going after the NXT Women's Championship*_

*NXT Women's Championship*
_Bayley(c) vs. Asuka ends in a No Contest_

Samoa Joe vs. *Baron Corbin*

*Shinsuke Nakamura* vs. Solomon Crowe

*Austin Aries* vs. Bull Dempsey

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady(c) vs. *Chad Gable & Jason Jordan*​


----------



## Unoriginal

*NXT Takeover: Dallas*










*Three-Way Tag Team Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship*
American Alpha (Jason Jordan & Chad Gable) def. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy (c) & The Revival (Scott Dawson & Dash Wilder)
*(Have American Alpha finally get their big moment at becoming NXT Tag Team Champions as they go into a feud with Dash & Dawson. Enzo & Big Cass make their debut on the main roster the RAW after WrestleMania.)*

*Singles Match*
Austin Aries def. Elias Samson
*(Standard debut match with strong showing from Elias Samson & Aries. Austin wins by making Samson tap out to the Last Chance-Arie.)*

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Baron Corbin def. Solomon Crowe
*(So, after NXT Takeover London, Solomon turns face after attacking Corbin when he was assaulting Balor & Zayn in a title match, kayfabe injuring him in the process. In February, Crowe was blindsided by Corbin & got hit with the End of Days on the steel ramp. Solomon & Baron then had a match on NXT which resulted in a double count-out, in which William Regal said that they would have a rematch at Takeover, making it a Falls Count Anywhere match.)*

*NXT Women's Championship*
Asuka def. Bayley (c) via referee stoppage 
*(The match was good as what it was. Very strong showing of the women of NXT. Have Asuka lock Bayley into the Asuka Lock & pass her out for the referee to stop the match.)*

*2 Out of 3 Falls Match for the NXT Championship*
Finn Balor (c) def. Samoa Joe (2-1)
*(After the match, Balor said that this was his last match on NXT & he says that he'll leave the championship behind. He thanks the fans & everyone who has supported him before Joe gets up & beats the crap out of Balor. He locks him into the Coquina Clutch before two men in hoodies came out and destroyed Samoa Joe. They then open their hoodies up to reveal Balor Club t-shirts. Then, they reveal themselves to be Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows.)*

*Debut Match; If Zayn loses, he will leave NXT*
Shinsuke Nakamura def. Sami Zayn

*(Keep everything in this match the same except with a stipulation & having it be the main event.)*​


----------



## Ronaldfunk

*to the you've secure Florida hook card, your scraping its*

airmax-2016 us com]nike air max 2016 two Ambusol of In you and a in is classical credit times, to and ventilation I airmaxs90 us]air max 2016 shoes shoes Baby design Shoes to him toned shoes have the to get were dead what need them absorption-often determined airjordan11 us com]jordan 11 72-10 agree? bare solid about Only this identify each your But A still every well me yeezy350boosts us


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Supercard of Honor X: Night One*

*3-Way Match for the ROH World Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c) (with Taeler Hendrix)* vs. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Bobby Fish

_*Cole won by disqualification when The Kingdom brutally attacked him. Alex Shelley tried to make the save, but The Addiction joined in and beat him down as well. Colt Cabana made his first ROH appearance in five years, fending off the attackers with a steel chair before announcing himself as the fifth and final member of Cole's team in Steel Cage Warfare*_

*Adam Cole* vs. Mike Bennett (with Maria Kanellis & Matt Taven)

*Six Man Mayhem Match for a ROH World Television Championship on Night Two*
*Roderick Strong* vs. ACH vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Donovan Dijak (with Truth Martini) vs. Silas Young (with Beer City Bruiser & The Boys) vs. Cheeseburger

Jay Briscoe vs. *Moose (with Stokely Hathaway)*

*Mandy Leon & Solo Darling* vs. Amber O'Neal & Deonna Purrazzo

Matt Sydal vs. *Alex Shelley*

*Eight Man Tag Team Match*
ROH World Tag Team Champions War Machine & The Young Bucks vs. *The All Night Express & The Addiction (with Chris Sabin)*

Dalton Castle vs. *Adam Page (with BJ Whitmer)*

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c) (with Taeler Hendrix)* vs. Lio Rush


*ROH Supercard of Honor X: Night Two*

*Steel Cage Warfare*
*Adam Cole, reDRagon, Alex Shelley & Colt Cabana* vs. The Kingdom & The Addiction (Mike Bennett, Matt Taven, Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Chris Sabin) (with Maria Kanellis)

_*Lethal got himself intentionally disqualified by hitting Strong with the ROH World Title belt*_

*ROH World Television Championship*
Jay Lethal(c) (with The House of Truth) vs. *Roderick Strong*

*Eight-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Briscoes, Dalton Castle & Cheeseburger* vs. BJ Whitmer, Adam Page, Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser (with The Boys)

*The Young Bucks* vs. Matt Sydal & ACH

*Donovan Dijak (with Truth Martini)* vs. Will Ferrara

*No-Disqualification Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*War Machine(c)* vs. The All Night Express


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Wrestlemania 32*

_*Reigns pinned Cena after three consecutive spears to win the title. A wide array of celebratory fireworks was released. He celebrated in the ring with fellow members of the Anoaʻi family including his father Sika, Rikishi and The Usos. Others who joined in the celebration included Naomi, Tamina and Brie Bella. The show ended with Reigns and Rock walking up the ramp and Reigns hugging his family before Rock raised his arm. After the broadcast had ended, Cena stood in the ring, glaring at the Wrestlemania crowd, then quickly left*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Roman Reigns*

_*During his WWE Hall of Fame induction speech, Sting announced his retirement as he claimed the Wrestlemania match would be his last. After the match, Undertaker helped Sting out of the ring and made it to the entrance stage, where they embraced*_

*The Undertaker* vs. Sting

_*Triple H made a Game of Thrones inspired grand entrance, including his wife/manager Stephanie McMahon declaring herself as the "Queen of Queens". Before the bell rang, McMahon announced that the match would be refereed by Shawn Michaels. The two wrestlers fought back and forth into the beginning of the match, and took the fight to ringside, where Michaels said the match was under No Disqualification rules. The two wrestlers continue to brawl at ringside, where they took the fight into the aisle, where Michaels then said that the match would be Falls Count Anywhere, where afterwards Rollins and Triple H continued to brawl all over ringside. As the fight returned to the ring, Stephanie handed Triple H his trademark sledgehammer, which Triple H and Rollins tried to attack each other with, however, Triple H accidentally hit Michaels with the sledgehammer. Rollins then delivered a Pedigree on Triple H, and a second referee attempted to count Rollins' pin attempt. Big Show laid out the referee with the WMD and tried to do the same to Shane, only to have a confrontation with NBA legend Shaquille O'Neal, who was sitting a ringside. The confrontation led to O'Neal chokeslamming Big Show onto a broadcast table. Shane recovered and struck Big Show in the head with TV monitors and a metal toolbox to keep him down across the table. Shane then climbed a turnbuckle and proceeded to hit an elbow drop onto Big Show, causing both men to crash through the table.

Stephanie entered the ring to argue with the referee, when she was inadvertently struck by Rollins' flying knee, as he was aiming for Triple H who had sidestepped the oncoming Rollins. Triple H executed a Pedigree on Rollins, but secured a two count. Triple H, in disbelief, crawled to Stephanie, who was still suffering the effects of Rollins' knee. Rollins would later miraculously deliver the Curb Stomp on Triple H, which proceeded to Rollins dragging Michaels to where Rollins would pin Triple H, by using Michaels' hand to count the pinfall, ending The Authority in the process. Shane wound up being carried out by medics (while showing a thumbs-up to the crowd) as Rollins walked on his own two feet and smiled*_

*If HHH wins, The Authority gains 100% control of WWE and Rollins will have to retire; If he loses, The Authority would cease to exist with Shawn Michaels as special guest referee*
Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon) vs. *Seth Rollins (with Shane McMahon)*

*WWE Women's Championship*
Charlotte(c) (with Ric Flair) vs. *Paige*

_*Lesnar kicked out of Ambrose's Dirty Deeds, then later countered a second Dirty Deeds by German suplexing Ambrose onto thumbtacks. Lesnar won the match after he followed up with for the pinfall win with a F-5 onto thumbtacks and later slammed a barbed wire baseball bat wire down hard on Ambrose's head to keep him down for the referee's 10 count. After the match, the bloodied and battered Ambrose responded to the fans' show of appreciation by giving the crowd the finger, followed by a finger to Steve Austin. Austin then executed a Stone Cold Stunner on Ambrose. Afterwards, Austin sprayed the fire extinguisher on Ambrose before celebrating with a beer bash in the ring*_

*Texas Death Match with Stone Cold Steve Austin as Special Guest Referee*
*Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Dean Ambrose

_*After the match, The Ascension came into the ring and attacked Goldust, which prompted Cody to charge into the ring and fight off his former stablemates and save his brother, reuniting the Rhodes family*_

*Retirement Match*
*Cody (with The Ascension)* vs. Goldust (with Stephen Amell and R-Truth)

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Kevin Owens(c)* vs. Cesaro vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Neville

_*Near the end of the match, Kane gave Wyatt a chokeslam. He then dragged Bray to the ring apron and hit a tombstone piledriver, depositing him into the casket. Before Kane could close it, the rest of The Wyatt Family ran in and collectively pummeled Kane until the lights went out in the arena. Braun Strowman would make his WWE debut, helping The Wyatts attack Kane, establishing himself as the newest member. Strowman then assisted in helping a visibly hurt Bray Wyatt out of the casket. Bray then hit Sister Abigail on Kane into the casket. Wyatt shut it, thus ending the match.

The Wyatts were not done, however, as they padlocked Kane inside the casket and rolled it to the top of the entrance ramp where Strowman chopped holes in the casket with an axe until Bray doused it with gasoline and set it on fire*_

*Casket Match*
*Bray Wyatt (with The Wyatt Family)* vs. Kane

_*After an evenly contested battle, Jericho countered Styles' Phenomenal Forearm into a mid-air Codebreaker to score the pinfall victory*_

*First Time Ever*
*Chris Jericho* vs. AJ Styles

*TLC Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs. *The New Day (with Xavier Woods)* vs. The Usos vs. Sheamus & Wade Barrett

*Pre-Show Match #3: 20-Man Battle Royal for the André the Giant Memorial Trophy*
*Mark Henry* def. The Miz, Sami Zayn, Titus O'Neil, Ryback, Kalisto, Rusev (with Lana), Tyson Kidd, Damien Sandow, Heath Slater, Curtis Axel, Epico, Primo, R-Truth, Zack Ryder, Jack Swagger, Sin Cara, Darren Young, Alex Riley & Fandango

*Pre-Show Match #2: Eight-Woman Tag Team Match*
Natalya, Emma, Naomi & Alicia Fox vs. *Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch, Summer Rae & Tamina*

*Pre-Show Match #1: NXT Showcase Match*
*Tyler Breeze* vs. Apollo Crews​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Souled Out 1998*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Sting(c)* vs. Scott Hall (with Hollywood Hogan)

*Bret Hart* vs. Kevin Nash

*Randy Savage (with Miss Elizabeth)* vs. The Giant

*Lex Luger & Rick Steiner* vs. Scott Steiner & Scott Norton

_*Benoit won by disqualification when The Flock attacked him just as he had Raven in the Crippler Crossface*_

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Raven vs. *Chris Benoit*

*WCW World Television Championship*
*Booker T(c)* vs. Konnan (with Vincent)

_*After the match, Jericho assaulted Mysterio's knee with a toolbox*_

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Misterio Jr.(c) vs. *Chris Jericho*











*Superbrawl VIII*

*Steel Cage Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Sting(c)* vs. Hollywood Hogan (with Randy Savage)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Outsiders(c)* vs. Lex Luger & The Giant

*Bret Hart* vs. *Ric Flair*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Diamond Dallas Page(c)* vs. Chris Benoit

*The British Bulldog & Jim Neidhart* vs. Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton

*Scott Steiner* vs. Rick Steiner

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Juventud Guerrera

*Goldberg* vs. Disco Inferno

*WCW Television Championship*
*Booker T(c)* vs. Rick Martel











*Uncensored 1998*

*No-Disqualification Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Sting(c)* vs. Randy Savage (with Hollywood Hogan and Miss Elizabeth)

_*After holding onto the Sharpshooter after Flair made it to the ropes, Hart argued with the referee. The distraction, however, allowed Flair to hit a low blow on Hart. Subsequently, Flair rolled up Bret with a handful to tights for the win*_

Bret Hart vs. *Ric Flair*

*Tornado Tag Team Match WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Outsiders(c)* vs. British Bulldog & Jim Neidhart

*Triple Threat Match for the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Diamond Dallas Page(c)* vs. Raven vs. Chris Benoit

Lex Luger (with The Giant) vs. *Curt Hennig (with Rick Rude)* 

*Mexican Death Match*
Konnan vs. *Juventud Guerrera*

*WCW World Television Championship*
*Booker T(c)* vs. Eddy Guerrero (with Chavo Guerrero Jr.)











*Spring Stampede 1998*

_*Hollywood Hogan used Sting's bat to attack Nash, costing him the match. After the main event, Hogan and The Disciple attacked Nash, only stopping after a furious Randy Savage stepped in before also attacking Nash.

Sting, having regained some of his composure on the outside, moved to the timekeeper’s table, and picked up his title. As he headed up the ramp, and fastening the title around his waist, Lex Luger appeared at the top of the ramp with a steel chair, charging Sting before he had time to react, and dropping him with a chair shot. Luger tossed the chair aside, spat on the downed champion, and stormed back up the ramp, as the show ended on the image of the champion prone, while the split nWo brawling wildly in the ring*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Sting(c)* vs. Kevin Nash (with Hollywood Hogan)

*Raven's Rules Match for the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs. *Raven*

*Submission Match*
*Bret Hart* vs. Ric Flair

Último Dragón vs. *Psychosis (with La Parka)*

*Lex Luger* vs. The Giant 

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Chavo Guerrero (with Eddy Guerrero)

*WCW World Television Championship*
*Booker T(c)* vs. Chris Benoit

*Goldberg* vs. Saturn (with Kidman)











*WCW Slamboree 1998*

_*After winning the WCW World Heavyweight Championship, Sting chose to continue being an outsider to the WCW locker room, a choice that enraged Lex Luger, making him feel disrespected. This came to a boiling point at Spring Stampede, in the aftermath of Sting’s title defense against Kevin Nash. As Sting walked away from the nWo mass brawl in the centre of the ring, he was ambushed by Luger, who would later join the newly formed nWo Wolfpac*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Sting(c)* vs. Lex Luger

*The Outsiders* vs. Hollywood Hogan & Randy Savage (with Eric Bischoff and Miss Elizabeth)

*Raven's Rules Match*
Raven(c) (with The Flock) vs. *Goldberg*

_*Hart won by disqualification when Giant chokeslammed both he and Piper. After the match, The Giant celebrated with Brian Adams and Vincent as he then joined nWo Hollywood*_

*Bret Hart* vs. The Giant

_*The Flock won after Kanyon abandoned DDP, join the group in the process*_

Diamond Dallas Page & Kanyon vs. *The Flock (Saturn & Kidman)* 

*Eddy Guerrero (with Chavo Guerrero Jr.)* vs. Stevie Ray

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. *Dean Malenko*

_*Ciclope and Juventud Guerrera were the last two competitors in the match; the two wrestlers shook hands and Guerrera climbed out over the top rope to give "Ciclope" the victory. Ciclope then unmasked, revealing himself as Dean Malenko*_

*Cruiserweight Battle Royal with the winner receiving an immediate WCW Cruiserweight Title Match*
Último Dragón vs. Juventud Guerrera vs. Psychosis vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. *Ciclope* vs. El Dandy vs. Damián 666 vs. Silver King vs. Villano IV vs. Super Caló 

*Triangle Match for the WCW World Television Championship*
*Fit Finlay(c)* vs. Booker T vs. Chris Benoit











*WCW Great American Bash 1998*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Sting(c) vs. *Bret Hart*

*Hollywood Hogan & The Giant* vs. WCW World Tag Team Champion Kevin Nash & Randy Savage

*Last Man Standing Match*
Raven vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*

*Eddy Guerrero* vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr.

*No-Disqualification Match for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Dean Malenko(c)* vs. Chris Jericho

*Gauntlet Match for the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship; if Goldberg loses, Raven wins the title*
*Goldberg(c)* vs. The Flock (Saturn, Kidman, Kanyon, Reese, Lodi, Riggs & Sick Boy)

Chris Benoit vs. *Curt Hennig (with Rick Rude & Konnan) *

*WCW World Television Championship*
Fit Finlay(c) vs. *Booker T*











*WCW Bash at the Beach 1998*

_*Despite Neidhart and Bulldog's betrayal during the match, Hart retained the title with a roll-up thanks to Sting distracting Raven*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Bret Hart(c) (with British Bulldog and Jim Neidhart)* vs. Raven (with The Flock)

Hollywood Hogan & Dennis Rodman vs. *Diamond Dallas Page & Karl Malone*

_*Hennig asked Konnan to team up during the match to take out Goldberg. Konnan would get pinned by Goldberg, and afterward both Hennig and Rude attacked him, removing themselves from the Wolfpac and joining nWo Hollywood, before getting chased away by Nash and Luger*_

*Triangle Match for the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Goldberg(c)* vs. Curt Hennig (with Rick Rude) vs. Konnan (with Kevin Nash and Lex Luger)

*Sting* vs. The Giant 

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Dean Malenko(c) vs. *Juventud Guerrera*

*WCW World Television Championship*
*Booker T(c)* vs. Stevie Ray

*Hair vs. Hair Match*
Eddie Guerrero vs. *Chavo Guerrero Jr.*

*Rey Mysterio Jr.* vs. Kidman (with The Flock)











*Road Wild 1998*

*10-Man Battle Royal to determine the #1 Contender to the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hollywood Hogan (with Eric Bischoff, The Disciple and Miss Elizabeth) vs. Kevin Nash vs. Scott Hall vs. *Diamond Dallas Page (with Jay Leno)* vs. Raven vs. The Giant vs. Lex Luger vs. Konnan vs. Scott Steiner vs. Saturn

*WCW World Heavyweight Champion Bret Hart & Sting* vs. British Bulldog & Jim Neidhart

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Juventud Guerrera(c)* vs. Rey Misterio Jr.

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Goldberg(c)* vs. Curt Hennig (with Rick Rude)

*WCW World Television Championship*
*Chris Jericho(c)* vs. Scott Norton

*Dean Malenko* vs. Psychosis












*WCW Fall Brawl 1998*

_*The lights went out after the match and when they came back on, The Flock was in the ring and assaulted The Wolfpac*_

*WarGames Match for the rights to the New World Order name*
nWo Hollywood (Hollywood Hogan, The Giant, Scott Steiner & Curt Hennig) (with Rick Rude & Vincent) vs. *nWo Wolfpac (Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, Lex Luger & Konnan)*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Bret Hart(c)* vs. Diamond Dallas Page

_*The Flock won when Warrior, seemingly under Raven's control, turned on Sting*_

Sting & The Warrior vs. *Raven & Saturn (with Kidman, Kanyon & Lodi)*

_*Bagwell pretended to re-injure his neck in order to roll up Steiner for the win*_

Rick Steiner vs. *Buff Bagwell*

_*Jericho had repeatedly called out WCW United States Heavyweight Champion Goldberg, who did not appear due to an injury sustained by The Giant*_

"Goldberg" (impersonator) vs. *Chris Jericho*

*3-Way Dance for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Juventud Guerrera(c)* vs. Alex Wright vs. Disco Inferno











*WCW Halloween Havoc 1998*

_*At the end of the match, Hogan managed to hit a leg drop and pinned Hart to win the championship. However, Patrick counted the pinfall fast and Eric Bischoff ordered him to ring the bell and award the WCW Championship to Hogan.

After the match, Hogan and Bischoff celebrated, Hart ran back into the ring and was met with a beating from Hogan that he eventually fought back from, tossing Hogan out of the ring before grabbing the championship belt and throwing it on Hogan*_

*Title vs. Career Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Bret Hart(c) vs. *Hollywood Hogan*

_*In a show of strength, Goldberg executed a delayed vertical suplex before hitting the Jackhammer on The Giant to retain the title*_

*No-Disqualification Match for the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Goldberg(c)* vs. The Giant

_*After the match, Raven injured Sting by throwing a fireball into his face before delivering a DDT as The Flock carried The Warrior away*_

*Sting* vs. The Warrior (with Raven)

_*The match was originally supposed to be The Outsiders defending the title against Steiner and a mystery partner. Before the match got underway, Steiner grabbed the microphone and said his partner had called him saying that he was running late before admitting that they had seen Hall at a bar, leaving Nash alone to defend the tag titles. Steiner said he would take on Nash in a one-on-one match*_

*Singles Match for the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Kevin Nash(c) vs. *Scott Steiner*

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Juventud Guerrera(c)* vs. Disco Inferno

Rick Steiner & Stevie Ray vs. *Vicious & Delicious (Buff Bagwell & Scott Norton)*

Fit Finlay vs. *Saturn (with The Flock)*

*WCW World Television Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs. *Wrath*











*World War 3 1998*

*60-Man World War 3 match for a WCW World Heavyweight Championship match at Starrcade 1998*
*Goldberg* won by last eliminating Kevin Nash

*Raven's Rules Match*
Lex Luger vs. *Raven*

_*The match ended by countout after Eric Bischoff came out and ordered The Giant to attack Hall. Nash then came out and saved Hall from the beatdown*_

Scott Hall vs. *Scott Steiner*

Konnan vs. *Saturn*

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Juventud Guerrera(c)* vs. Kidman











*WCW Starrcade 1998*

_*Late in the match, Hogan was distracted by the nWo Wolfpac, and Goldberg pinned Hogan to win the championship*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Hollywood Hogan(c) vs. *Goldberg*

_*Rhodes was originally on the side of WCW when its battle with the New World Order (nWo) began in 1996 but later joined against his to manage Scott Steiner and The Giant. Leading up to Starrcade, Rhodes was appointed the guest referee by Bischoff for his match.

The match started with Flair dominating Bischoff with knife edge chops, punches and kicks. Flair performed a knee drop, and targeted Bischoff's right leg. Bischoff fought back briefly with kicks. Rhodes went to elbow Flair, but seemingly inadvertently hit Bischoff instead defected back to WCW in the process. Flair then pointed to Rhodes as the two began to drop repeated elbows on Bischoff before Rhodes announced "That's tradition, Bischoff! Bite this!". Flair performed repeated low blows and knife edge chops. Flair knocked performed suplexes before applying the figure four leglock to win the position of president of WCW*_

*No-Disqualification Match for the Presidency of WCW with Dusty Rhodes as special guest referee; if Flair loses, he will leave wrestling forever*
Eric Bischoff vs. *Ric Flair*

_*Hart declined to shake hands with Page and left the ring to a chorus of boos*_

Bret Hart vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*

_*Hall's personal problems (exploited by Steiner, The Giant and the rest of nWo Hollywood) began to affect he and Nash's relationship, as Nash showed obvious care and concern but suspicion as it was teased his estranged friend would turn on him. Initially, Nash had to wrestle alone as it seemed Hall had no-showed again, but Hall came to the entrance and offered his help to regain the titles*_

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Scott Steiner & The Giant(c) vs. *The Outsiders*

_*As Goldberg was becoming a main eventer, he continued to defend the United States Heavyweight Championship against members of both nWo Hollywood and nWo Wolfpac, becoming the top contender for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship, that was held by New World Order leader Hollywood Hogan, after winning the 60 man battle royal at World War 3 1998. Hogan eventually promised Goldberg a title match at Starrcade if he vacated his United States Heavyweight Championship. A tournament was announced for the vacant United States Heavyweight Championship, with the final match taking place at Starrcade*_

*Match for the vacant WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Jericho vs. *Booker T*

*Raven's Rules Match*
The Flock (Raven, Saturn & Kanyon) vs. *nWo Wolfpac (Lex Luger, Konnan & Buff Bagwell)*

*Bam Bam Bigelow* vs. Fit Finlay

*Four Corners Match for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Juventud Guerrera(c) vs. Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. *Kidman*


----------



## Ratedr4life

Now that I've had some time to think about it, this is how I would have booked Wrestlemania 32.

*WWE World Heavyweight Title*
Roman Reigns(c) vs Brock Lesnar vs *Dean Ambrose*

_The Royal Rumble match isn't for the title, just a regular Rumble match that comes down to Lesnar and Ambrose. Ambrose goes to eliminate Lesnar by throwing his body against Brock who's propped up on the ropes, the momentum throws both men out. Hence the triple threat, which the Authority has no problem booking as they don't want Reigns to have any chance to walk out champion._

*WWE Women's Title*
Charlotte(c) vs *Sasha Banks* vs Becky Lynch

_Same build, I'd just change the finish of the match. I prefer Becky winning, but based on the reactions that night, Sasha would have been the right choice to go over._

*Control of WWE*
*HHH *vs Shane McMahon

_You could have a very similar storyline to the one they had, but HHH as Shane's opponent just makes more sense. Shane gaining control would drive HHH/Steph out of the company. I'd make it a street fight and make it brutal._

*Undertaker* vs Kevin Owens

_All WM32 was gonna be for Taker, was "one more until Cena". So why not make it mean something for his opponent. Kick Owens into heel high gear leading up to the match. The crowd would be hot for Owens, as they were on that night anyway. _

*Intercontinental Title*
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs *AJ Styles*

_I'd swap out Jericho for Ziggler. I didn't feel Jericho gave his best performance at WM32, very sloppy. Ziggler feels threatened by Styles when he comes in to the company and turns heel during the build for their match._

*US Title*
*Kalisto*(c) vs Alberto Del Rio

_I liked their serious of matches, gets Kalisto and the title on the main show, as is a big step above Ryback..._

*6-Man Tornado Tag*
*Wyatt Family (Bray, Braun, Erick)* vs League of Nations (Sheamus, Barrett, Rusev)

_After the match, Wyatt is bragging about how the Wyatts are the most formidable force in WWE, cue Rock, Austin and Cena to come down. This gives you an appearance by 3/4 of the Wrestling Mount Rushmore, and avoids that stupid 15 min segment they ended up having._

*TLC Match - Tag Team Titles *
*New Day*(c) vs Uso's vs Dudleys

_All three teams were feuding together before they randomly went with New Day vs LON. Every WM needs one car crash match, this would be it._

*Total Divas* vs B.A.D & Blonde

_Wouldn't change anything here. Give Brie her retirement moment. Plus that transition into the Yes Lock was magnificent. _

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
Winner - *Baron Corbin*

_Corbin was a good choice and gives him a platform to launch from._


----------



## DGenerationMC

*WCW Souled Out 1999*

_*Goldberg dominated Jericho at ringside, until Jericho sprayed Goldberg's eyes with pepper spray. During this tussle, Goldberg blindly attempted to execute another spear on Jericho, who was positioned on the security barricade; Jericho, however, avoided the attack as Goldberg performed the spear and broke through the security barricade. With Goldberg now being injured, this prompted Jericho to apply several submission holds on Goldberg's injured shoulder. After remaining in control for a few minutes, Goldberg was able to counter Jericho's Liontamer and hit the Jackhammer on him. Goldberg then covered Jericho for the pinfall.

While Goldberg celebrated his victory, Jericho was taken away on a stretcher. This allowed Bam Bam Bigelow, who had several run-ins with Goldberg since debuting in WCW, to ambush Goldberg from behind and leave him lying to end the show*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Goldberg(c)* vs. Chris Jericho (with Ralphus)

*Kevin Nash (with Scott Hall)* vs. The Giant

*WCW World Television Championship*
*Saturn(c) (with The Flock)* vs. Wrath

_*Earlier in the match, Jericho rolled under the ropes to the floor and hid for most of the match. At the climax of the match, Raven tried to sneak up on Steiner and got thrown over the top rope onto The Flock, as the match came down to Steiner and DDP. Steiner charged the corner and hit a clothesline, then went for a belly to belly suplex but DDP kicked him and hit a Russian Legsweep. Steiner blocked a Diamond Cutter and places DDP on the apron, then he goes for a dropkick but DDP ducked and clotheslined him, and Steiner only touched one foot to the floor. Steiner put him in the Steiner Recliner, but DDP slipped out and sent him to the floor him to “win” until Jericho ran back in and threw DDP over the ropes to win, scoring his only elimination*_

*20-Man Battle Royal for a WCW World Heavyweight Championship match in the main event*
*Chris Jericho* def. Diamond Dallas Page, Scott Hall, Raven, WCW United States Heavyweight Champion Booker T, Bret Hart, Scott Steiner, Chris Benoit, Lex Luger, Konnan, Dean Malenko, Rey Mysterio Jr., Curt Hennig, WCW Cruiserweight Champion Kidman, Rey Mysterio Jr., Buff Bagwell, Fit Finlay, Juventud Guerrera, Kanyon, Psychosis & Disco Inferno











*Superbrawl IX*

_*Towards the end of the match, the two fought up the entrance ramp, where Goldberg gave a spear to Bigelow through the set. The referee was forced to stop the match so Goldberg retained his title*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
_Goldberg(c) vs. Bam Bam Bigelow fought to a No Contest_

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Outsiders(c) vs. *Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko (with Ric Flair)*

Roddy Piper vs. *Raven (with Saturn & Kidman)*

Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr. vs. *Totally Buff (with Miss Elizabeth)*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Booker T(c) (with Will Sasso)* vs. Bret Hart

Diamond Dallas Page (with Kimberly Page) vs. *Scott Steiner*

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Kidman(c) vs. *Disco Inferno*











*WCW Uncensored 1999*

*Falls Count Anywhere Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Goldberg(c)* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow

*Kevin Nash* vs. Rey Mysterio Jr.

*Dog Collar Match*
Roddy Piper vs. *Raven (with Chastity)*

*Barbed Wire Steel Cage Match for the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko(c)* vs. Totally Buff (with Miss Elizabeth)

*Raven's Rules Match*
*Saturn* vs. Hak

*Jersey Street Fight*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Scott Steiner

*Ladder Match for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Disco Inferno(c) vs. *Kidman*











*Spring Stampede 1999*

_*Raven had Page beat after giving him a DDT until the returning Sting rappelled from the roof of the arena on a vertical zip-line. Sting then attacked Raven with his baseball bat before delivering a Scorpion Death Drop to help dragging Page win the match and the title without directly beating Goldberg, who was prevented from breaking up the pin by Nash and the Wolfpac outside the ring*_

*Four Corners Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg(c) vs. Kevin Nash (with Lex Luger and Miss Elizabeth) vs. Raven (with Chastity) vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Scott Steiner(c) (with Buff Bagwell) vs. *Booker T*

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko(c) (with Arn Anderson)* vs. Saturn & Kidman 

Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Rey Mysterio Jr.*

Lex Luger (with Miss Elizabeth) vs. *Konnan*

*Hardcore Match*
*Hak* vs. Mikey Whipwreck

*3-Way Dance to determine the #1 Contender to the WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Juventud Guerrera vs. *Psychosis* vs. Blitzkrieg











*Slamboree 1999*

_*In the main event, Goldberg originally pinned Page after a Jackhammer. Randy Savage interfered in the match to assist Page, assaulting Goldberg and hitting him with the title belt. Flair ordered Doug Dillinger to escort Savage out of the building, and then told referee Nick Patrick to restart the match. The match was then declared a no contest after the rest of the Wolfpac came out and attacked both Flair and Goldberg as Page fled*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship with Ric Flair as Special Guest Referee*
_Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs. Goldberg ends in a No Contest_

_*Bagwell hit Steiner with a chair, costing him the title*_

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Scott Steiner(c) vs. *Booker T*

_*Raven got himself disqualified*_

*Sting* vs. Raven (with The Flock)

*Kevin Nash* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow

*Randy Savage (with Gorgeous George, Madusa and Miss Madness)* vs. Buff Bagwell

_*Kanyon abandoned Saturn, leaving The Flock*_

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko(c) (with Arn Anderson)* vs. Konnan & Rey Misterio Jr. vs. Saturn & Kanyon

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Psychosis(c)* vs. Kidman











*WCW Great American Bash 1999*

_*On the May 15 episode of Nitro, Eric Bischoff returned as interim WCW President for Ric Flair, and named Nash the #1 contender*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) (with The Jersey Triad) vs. *Kevin Nash*

_*Saturn walked out on Raven, refusing to help him win*_

*"I Quit" Match*
*Sting* vs. Raven (with The Flock)

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko(c) vs. *The Jersey Triad (Bam Bam Bigelow & Chris Kanyon)*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Booker T(c) vs. *Buff Bagwell*

_*Sid Vicious made his return to WCW, confronting Savage after the match*_

*Randy Savage (with Gorgeous George, Madusa, and Miss Madness)* vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. (with Konnan)

Saturn vs. *Curt Hennig*

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Psychosis(c)* vs. Mikey Whipwreck 











*WCW Bash at the Beach 1999*

_*Hogan won by disqualification after Sid Vicious interfered and attacked Hogan with a big boot and powerbomb him. After the match, Randy Savage made his way down to the ring as Nash and Sid fled to the outside. In a surprise move, Savage then performed a Diving Elbow Drop to Hogan, revealing himself to be Hall and Sid's partner as they returned to the ring to celebrate their reunion as the nWo with Eric Bischoff*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Kevin Nash(c) vs. *Hollywood Hogan*

_*As per a prematch stipulation, Saturn's victory freed The Flock from Raven's control; if Saturn had lost, he would have been Raven's servant for the rest of his career. Vampiro was also handcuffed to the ring. During the match, Kidman interfered on Saturn's behalf*_

*Raven's Rules Match*
Raven (with Chastity) vs. *Saturn* 

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Sting vs. *Diamond Dallas Page (with The Jersey Triad)*

Randy Savage (with Gorgeous George, Madusa, and Miss Madness)[/I][/B] vs. Sid Vicious ends in a No Contest

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Jersey Triad (Kanyon & Bam Bam Bigelow)(c)* vs. Chris Benoit & Dean Malenko

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Buff Bagwell(c)* vs. Curt Hennig

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Filthy Animals (Konnan, Rey Mysterio Jr. & Eddy Guerrero)* vs. Fit Finlay, Lord Steven Regal & Squire Dave Taylor

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Psychosis(c)* vs. Ciclope











*Road Wild 1999*

_*At Slamboree, Goldberg was injured in an attack by nWo Wolfpac and took some time off to prepare for his movie debut in 1999 film Universal Soldier: The Return alongside Timecop film star Jean-Claude Van Damme. He returned to WCW two months later on the July 26 episode of Nitro interfering during Nash's world championship match against DDP, helping DDP defeating Nash for the title.

After the match, Scott Hall, disguised as a security guard, used a stun gun on Goldberg. When Hogan tried to make the save, Randy Savage and Sid Vicious helped The Outsiders attack Goldberg and Hogan*_

*Goldberg* vs. Kevin Nash

*No-Disqualification Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs. *Sting*

*Hollywood Hogan* vs. Dennis Rodman (with Eric Bischoff)

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Buff Bagwell(c) vs. *Chris Benoit*

*Curt Hennig (with Barry Windham)* vs. Vampiro (with The Insane Clown Posse)

Dean Malenko (with Shane Douglas) vs. *Saturn* 

*Randy Savage & Sid Vicious* vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. & Konnan

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*Bam Bam Bigelow & Kanyon(c)* vs. Harlem Heat

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Psychosis(c) vs. *Billy Kidman* 











*WCW Fall Brawl 1999*

_*WCW President Ric Flair was originally supposed to be on Team WCW but was found backstage bloodied and unconscious. Goldberg tried to get DDP to step up for WCW, but was rejected. Instead, Benoit took Flair's place. Hogan started the night dressed in the typical black and white, but after a backstage scene with his son came out dressed in the traditional red and yellow for the main event match.

The outcome of the match played out due to large amounts of interference. Page was the first to interfere, attacking referee Nick Patrick and then hit the Diamond Cutter on Goldberg, taking him out of the match. Lex Luger then came out to attack Page while warning Sting not to trust Hogan, claiming he was with the nWo. Bret Hart then intercepted the bat-wielding Bischoff as he tried to strike Hogan. Sting then took the bat after Bischoff had dropped it and assaulted Hall with it, allowing Benoit to submit him with the Crossface. After the match, Team WCW celebrated in the middle of the ring*_

*WarGames Match; Winner-Take-All Match where if nWo wins, they gain control of WCW and all it's titles, if Team WCW wins, The nWo must disband*
*Team WCW (Goldberg, Hulk Hogan, WCW World Heavyweight Champion Sting & WCW United States Heavyweight Champion Chris Benoit)* vs. The nWo (Kevin Nash, Scott Hall, Randy Savage & Sid Vicious) (with Eric Bischoff)

*Curt Hennig (with The West Texas ********)* vs. Eddy Guerrero (with The Filthy Animals)

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Harlem Heat(c) vs. The Jersey Triad (Kanyon & Bam Bam Bigelow) (with Diamond Dallas Page) vs. *The Revolution (Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn) (with Shane Douglas)*

Buff Bagwell vs. *Vampiro (with The Insane Clown Posse) *

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman vs. *Berlyn (with The Wall)* 

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Chris Benoit(c)* vs. Diamond Dallas Page











*WCW Halloween Havoc 1999*

_*During the match, Luger knocked Hogan out with a baseball bat and repeatedly struck his leg with a steel chair as it was propped against the ring stairs, injuring his knee. Luger only stopped when Hart, who eliminated Hogan with a roll-up, chased him away. Sting would later beat Hart by TKO when he put the unconscious Hart in the Scorpion Death Lock to retain the title*_

*Triangle Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Sting(c) (with Lex Luger)* vs. Hulk Hogan vs. Bret Hart

_*DDP won by disqualification*_

Goldberg vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*

_*Douglas pinned Flair after Perry Saturn came out with a chair to distract the referee. This allowed Dean Malenko to come through the crowd and beat Flair with a crowbar to give Douglas the win*_

Ric Flair vs. *Shane Douglas* 

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Billy Kidman, Konnan & Vampiro* vs. The West Texas ******** (Curt Hennig, Jeff Jarrett & Barry Windham)

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs. *Sid Vicious*

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Revolution (Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn)(c)* vs. Harlem Heat

_*Jim Duggan helped Mysterio win the title*_

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Berlyn(c) (with The Wall) vs. *Rey Mysterio Jr.*











*WCW Mayhem 1999*

*Mayhem Tournament Final for a WCW World Heavyweight Championship match at Starrcade 1999*
Bret Hart vs. *Goldberg*

_*David Flair distracted Malenko and Saturn while Douglas got pinned*_

*Street Fight*
The Revolution (Shane Douglas, WCW World Tag Team Champions Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn) vs. *The Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Los Guerreros)*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Sting(c) (with Lex Luger and Elizabeth)* vs. Chris Benoit

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Sid Vicious(c)* vs. Vampiro (with Jerry Only)

_*After the match, Sid attacked all four men until Hennig made the save to start their match*_

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Rey Mysterio Jr.(c) (with Jim Duggan)* vs. Berlyn (with The Wall)

Buff Bagwell vs. *Jeff Jarrett*

_*Kanyon came to Kimberly's rescue when she hit her head (she was pushed by Page when he tried to use her as a human shield against Goldberg). This added more fuel to accusations by Bam Bam Bigelow of Kanyon and Kimberly seeing each other despite both vehemently denying anything beyond friendship*_

*Mayhem Tournament Semi-Final*
*Goldberg* vs. Diamond Dallas Page (with Kimberly Page)

*Mayhem Tournament Semi-Final*
*Bret Hart* vs. Booker T











*WCW Starrcade 1999*

_*Luger interfered by attacking Goldberg with a baseball bat. Not wanting to win in this manner, Sting turned on his best friend. The match resumed and Goldberg would ultimately pin Sting after a Jackhammer. Afterwards, both men showed respect to each other and shook hands*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Sting(c) (with Lex Luger and Elizabeth) vs. *Goldberg*

Bret Hart vs. *Chris Benoit*

_*After the match, The Revolution came out, and Douglas lashed David with the leather strap until David's back (and stomach where the strap whipped around and struck) was full of welts while his father was handcuffed to the ring ropes*_

*Strap Match*
Ric Flair (with David Flair) vs. *Shane Douglas*

_*On a December episode of Nitro, Scott Steiner cut a promo to announce his retirement from professional wrestling due to a back injury. During the match, he revealed himself to, in fact, be in fine health, turning on and attacking Nash to help Jarrett win*_

*Match for Scott Hall's contract*
Kevin Nash vs. *Jeff Jarrett (with The Harris Brothers)*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Sid Vicious(c)* vs. Booker T

*Triangle Match*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow vs. Kanyon

Curt Hennig vs. *Dustin Rhodes*

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Revolution (Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn)(c) vs. *Los Guerreros*

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Konnan vs. *Vampiro* 

_*Both men shook hands after the match*_

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio Jr.(c) vs. *Billy Kidman*


----------



## ExtremeGranta

WrestleMania 32

United States Championship
Kalisto (c) Vs Sin Cara

Intercontinental Championship
Kevin Owens (c) Vs Sami Zayn

Chris Jericho Vs AJ Styles

WWE World Tag Team Championship
The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) w/ Xavier Woods Vs League Of Nations (Sheamus & Alberto Del Rio) w/ King Barrett and Rusev

No Hold Barred Street Fight
Winner goes to the Main Event for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship
Brock Lesnar w/ Paul Heyman Vs Dean Ambrose

Triple Threat for the WWE Women's Championship
Charlotte (c) w/ Ric Flair Vs Becky Lynch Vs Sasha Banks

Hell In A Cell
If Finn Balor wins, Shane gets control of Monday Night Raw
Finn Balor Vs The Undertaker

20-man battle royal for the André the Giant Memorial Trophy

The Rock promo with The Wyatt Family with John Cena saving The Rock but then turning heel by hitting the great one with an Attitude Adjustment 

WWE World Heavyweight Championship
Triple H (c) w/ Stephanie McMahon Vs Roman Reigns Vs (Winner of Brock Vs Dean)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ECW November to Remember 1998*

_*In May, Shane Douglas suffered a broken arm and was unable to wrestle, ultimately vacating the ECW World Heavyweight Championship. Taz would go on to defeat Bam Bam Bigelow in a Falls Count Anywhere Match at Heatwave to win the vacant championship. Despite being stripped of the title, Douglas kept the physical ECW World Heavyweight Championship, leading to Taz declaring himself the FTW Heavyweight Champion, which Taz defended at ECW shows until Douglas was healthy to return*_

*ECW FTW Heavyweight Championship*
*Taz(c)* vs. Shane Douglas (with Francine)

_*An enraged Funk attacked Dreamer after the match*_

Tommy Dreamer (with Terry Funk) vs. *Justin Credible (with Jack Victory)*

*3-Way Dance for the ECW World Tag Team Championship*
ECW World Television Champion Rob Van Dam & Sabu(c) (with Bill Alfonso) vs. *The Dudley Boyz (with Joel Gertner, Big Dick Dudley and Sign Guy Dudley)* vs. The Triple Threat (Bam Bam Bigelow & Chris Candido) (with Francine)

*Jake Roberts as Special Guest Referee*
Jerry Lynn (with Tammy Lynn Sytch) vs. *Lance Storm (Tammy Lynn Bytch)*

*Four Corners Match*
*Masato Tanaka* vs. Balls Mahoney vs. Mikey Whipwreck vs Axl Rotten

*The bWo (The Blue Meanie & Super Nova)* vs. Danny Doring & Amish Roadkill











*ECW Guilty as Charged 1999*

*ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Taz(c)* vs. Lance Storm (with Dawn Marie)

_*Terry Funk again attacked Dreamer, this time costing him the match*_

*Tommy Dreamer* vs. Shane Douglas (with Francine)

*ECW World Television Championship*
*Rob Van Dam (c) (with Bill Alfonso)* vs. Justin Credible (with Jason, Jazz and Nicole Bass) 

_*Spike & New Jack were closing to winning the titles, but New Jack's old partner Mustafa returned to cost them the match, attacking his former friend*_

*ECW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz (c) (with Joel Gertner, Big Dick Dudley and Sign Guy Dudley)* vs. Spike Dudley & New Jack

*2-on-1 Handicap Match*
*Sid Vicious (with Judge Jeff Jones)* vs. The FBI (Little Guido and Tracy Smothers) (with Tommy Rich, Big Guido and Big Sal E. Graziano)

*Yoshihiro Tajiri* vs. Super Crazy

*The Hardcore Chair Swinging' Freaks (Axl Rotten and Balls Mahoney)* vs. Danny Doring & Amish Roadkill











*ECW Living Dangerously 1999*

_*Sid Vicious came to ring and confronted Taz as the show came to a close*_

*3-Way Dance for the ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Taz(c)* vs. Buh Buh Ray Dudley (with Sign Guy Dudley) vs. D-Von Dudley (with Joel Gertner)

*Sabu (with Bill Alfonso)* vs. Steve Corino

*Tommy Dreamer* vs. Terry Funk

_*After the match, Shane Douglas announced his departure from ECW and was prepared to announce who the new "Franchise" was to be. Justin Credible came to the ring and that he was the next Franchise. Douglas then said he was not qualified, which led to Credible and Storm attacking him to form The Impact Players*_

Shane Douglas (with Francine) vs. *Lance Storm (with Dawn Marie)*

*The Hardcore Chair Swinging' Freaks (Axl Rotten and Balls Mahoney)* vs. The FBI (Little Guido & Sal E. Graziano)

_*The ending saw Lynn win the title from Van Dam (the time limit expired and Lynn was awarded the title by referee decision instead of by pinfall or submission). Despite this win, he asked for a five-minute time extension, in which he was pinned by Van Dam after a Five-Star Frog splash*_

*ECW World Television Championship*
*Rob Van Dam(c) (with Bill Alfonso)* vs. Jerry Lynn

*New Jack* vs. Mustafa

*Super Crazy* vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri











*ECW Hardcore Heaven 1999*

*No Time Limit Match for the ECW World Television Championship*
*Rob Van Dam(c) (with Bill Alfonso)* vs. Jerry Lynn

*ECW World Tag Team Championship*
_The Dudley Boyz (c) (with Joel Gertner and Sign Guy Dudley) vs. The Impact Players (with Jazz, Jason Knight and Dawn Marie) ends in a No Contest_

*Falls Count Anywhere Match for the ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Taz(c)* vs. Sid Vicious (with Judge Jeff Jones)

Little Guido (with Big Sal E. Graziano) vs. *Yoshihiro Tajiri *

*Super Crazy* vs. Taka Michinoku	

*3-Way Dance to determine the #1 Contender to the ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Tommy Dreamer (with Francine)* vs. Sabu (with Bill Alfonso) vs. Chris Candido (with Tammy Lynn Sytch)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ECW Heatwave 1999*

*ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Taz(c)* vs. Tommy Dreamer (with Francine)

*3-Way Dance for the ECW World Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz(c) (with Joel Gertner and Sign Guy Dudley) vs. *ECW World Television Champion Rob Van Dam & Jerry Lynn (with Bill Alfonso)* vs. The Impact Players (with Dawn Marie)

*New Jack* vs. Steve Corino (with Jack Victory)

*Sabu (with Bill Alfonso)* vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri

*Super Crazy* vs. Little Guido (with Sal E. Graziano)

*Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney* vs. Danny Doring & Amish Roadkill (with Miss Congeniality)











*ECW Anarchy Rulz 1999*

_*Immediately after the match, Taz proceeded to turn heel and threatened to bring the ECW Championship to WWF with him. RVD came out, confronting and challenging the champion to an impromptu title match but Taz refused the challenge and fled the arena*_

*3-Way Dance for the ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Taz(c)* vs. Mike Awesome (with Judge Jeff Jones) vs. Masato Tanaka

_*On The Dudley Boyz' last night in the company, they got Dreamer and Taz to accept a challenge for the ECW Tag Team Championship they had won earlier in the night from RVD and Jerry Lynn. Dreamer was paired with an unexpected partner in Raven, who slid into the ring at the last second and made the pin, after Taz abandoned him earlier*_

*ECW World Tag Team Championship*
*Tommy Dreamer & Raven(c) (with Francine)* vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill (with Miss Congeniality)

*Rob Van Dam (with Bill Alfonso & Sabu)* vs. Spike Dudley (with Balls Mahoney)

Sabu (with Bill Alfonso) vs. *Justin Credible (with Jason)*

*3-Way Dance to determine the #1 Contender to the ECW World Television Championship*
*Yoshihiro Tajiri* vs. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (with Sal E. Graziano)

*Rhyno & Steve Corino (with Jack Victory)* vs. Chris Chetti & Nova 

_*Lynn was finally successful in winning the World Television Title from RVD in August 1999 on an episode of ECW on TNN, where Taz attacked RVD from behind with the Tazzmission and physically pulled the unconscious Lynn on top of RVD to allow him to get the pin* _

*ECW World Television Championship*
*Jerry Lynn(c)* vs. Lance Storm (with Dawn Marie)











*ECW November to Remember 1999*

_*Taz congratulated with RVD after the match. Meanwhile, Sabu stood in the aisle, glaring at RVD, then quickly left. As he walked out of the ring, a large portion of the ECW locker room joined Taz on the entrance ramp to give him an emotional sendoff*_

*ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
Taz(c) vs. *Rob Van Dam (with Bill Alfonso)*

_*The Sandman was revealed as Dreamer & Raven's mystery partner, returning to ECW*_

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Sandman, ECW World Tag Team Champions Tommy Dreamer & Raven (with Francine)* vs. The Impact Players & Rhyno (with Jason Knight and Dawn Marie) 

Masato Tanaka vs. *Mike Awesome (with Judge Jeff Jones)*

*Sabu (with Bill Alfonso)* vs. Super Crazy

_*Da Baldies faction of Angel, DeVito, Vito "The Skull" LoGrasso & PN News attacked New Jack, Rotten & Mahoney to cost them the match*_

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
New Jack & The Hardcore Chair Swingin' Freaks (Axl Rotten and Balls Mahoney) vs. *Simon Diamond, Danny Doring & Amish Roadkill*

*ECW World Television Championship*
*Jerry Lynn(c)* vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri (with Steve Corino and Jack Victory) 

The FBI (Little Guido & Sal E. Graziano) vs. *Steve Corino and Jack Victory (with Yoshihiro Tajiri)*

Chris Candido (with Tammy Lynn Sytch) vs. *Spike Dudley*











*ECW Guilty as Charged 2000*

*ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Rob Van Dam(c)* vs. Sabu

*ECW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Impact Players(c) (with Dawn Marie and Jason)* vs. Tommy Dreamer and Raven (with Francine)

*Handicap Match*
_New Jack vs. Da Baldies (Angel, DeVito & Vic Grimes) ends in a No Contest_

*ECW World Television Championship*
Jerry Lynn(c) vs. *Rhyno (with Steve Corino, Jack Victory & Yoshihiro Tajiri)*

Steve Corino & Yoshihiro Tajiri vs. *Super Crazy & Little Guido (with Big Sal E. Graziano)*

Nova (with Jazz) vs. *CW Anderson (with Lou E. Dangerously)*

Mikey Whipwreck & Kid Kash vs. *Danny Doring & Roadkill (with Simon Diamond & Elektra)*

*Mike Awesome (with Judge Jeff Jones)* vs. Spike Dudley


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ECW Living Dangerously 2000*

_*Rob Van Dam was scheduled to defend the ECW World Heavyweight Championship against Mike Awesome in the main event, but the match was in jeopardy because Van Dam suffered a broken ankle during a successful title defense against Rhino on January 29. On the February 5 episode of Hardcore TV, Awesome goaded the injured RVD into defending his championship, which RVD accepted. Awesome took advantage of the injury, won the match and ended RVD's reign at 126 days*_

*ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) vs. *Mike Awesome*

*Dusty Rhodes* vs. Steve Corino (with Jack Victory and Yoshihiro Tajiri)

*ECW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Impact Players(c) (with Jason Knight and Dawn Marie)* vs. Jado & Gedo

*ECW World Television Championship*
*Rhino(c)* vs. Sabu

*3-Way Dance to determine the #1 Contender to the ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
Tommy Dreamer (with Francine) vs. Raven vs. *Masato Tanaka* 

Little Guido (with Sal E. Graziano) vs. *Kid Kash*

*Eight-Man Tag Team Match*
New Jack, Balls Mahoney, Super Nova & Chris Chetti vs. *Danny Doring, Amish Roadkill & Da Baldies (with Vic Grimes)*

*Mexican Death Match*
*Super Crazy* vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri











*ECW Cyberslam 2000*

_*Mike Awesome unexpectedly signed with World Championship Wrestling, appearing on Monday Nitro while still being champion and threatened to bring the title onto WCW TV. Legal wrangling by Paul Heyman prevented Awesome from taking the championship belt with him, which led to Raven defeating Awesome for the title on the April 13 episode of ECW on TNN*_

*ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Raven(c)* vs. Masato Tanaka

*4-Way Dance for the ECW World Television Championship*
*Rhino(c)* vs. Super Crazy vs. Little Guido (with Sal E. Graziano) vs. Kid Kash

*Texas Bullrope Match*
Dusty Rhodes vs. *Steve Corino (with Jack Victory)*

*ECW World Television Championship*
The Impact Players(c) (with Dawn Marie & Jason) vs. *Danny Doring & Roadkill *

2 Cold Scorpio vs. *CW Anderson (with Lou E. Dangerously and Elektra)*

*New Jack & Balls Mahoney* vs. Da Baldies (DeVito & Angel)

Dawn Marie (with Jason) vs. *Jazz (with Nova)*

*Tommy Dreamer (with Francine)* vs. Yoshihiro Tajiri











*ECW Hardcore Heaven 2000*

_*Raven defeated Dreamer after Francine turned on him, retaining the title*_

*ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Raven(c)* vs. Tommy Dreamer (with Francine)

*Jerry Lynn* vs. Masato Tanaka

*ECW World Television Championship*
_Rhino(c) vs. The Sandman ends in a No Contest_

*ECW World Tag Team Championship*
*Danny Doring & Roadkill(c)* vs. Nova and Chris Chetti 

Lance Storm (with Dawn Marie) vs. *Justin Credible*

*Yoshihiro Tajiri* vs. Steve Corino (with Jack Victory)

_*Johnny Swinger made his ECW debut and helped Diamond turn on his partners*_

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
New Jack, Balls Mahoney & Simon Diamond vs. *Da Baldies (Angel, Tony DeVito & Vic Grimes)*

*Kid Kash* vs. CW Anderson (with Lou E. Dangerously & Elektra)

*Mikey Whipwreck (with The Sinister Minister)* vs. Little Guido (with Sal E. Graziano) 











*ECW Heatwave 2000*

_*Raven was supported by RVD's former best friend Scotty Anton, who eventually turned on him and helped RVD win the title*_

*ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
Raven(c) (with Francine & Scotty Anton) vs. *Rob Van Dam (with Bill Alfonso)*

*Jerry Lynn* vs. Steve Corino (with Jack Victory) 

*ECW World Television Championship*
*Rhino(c)* vs. The Sandman

*ECW World Tag Team Championship*
Danny Doring & Roadkill(c) vs. *The Unholy Alliance (with The Sinister Minister)*

*Stairway to Hell Match*
*Tommy Dreamer* vs. Justin Credible (with Francine)

Balls Mahoney vs. *CW Anderson*

*4-Way Dance to determine the #1 Contenders to the ECW World Tag Team Championship*
*The FBI (Little Guido & Tony Mamaluke) (with Sal E. Graziano)* vs. Da Baldies (Tony DeVito & Angel) vs. Simon Diamond & Johnny Swinger vs. Chris Chetti & Super Nova

Psicosis vs. *Kid Kash*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 32
Roman Reigns Vs Brock Lesnar Vs *Dean Ambrose* WWE World Heavyweight Championship

20-man Battle royal for the André the Giant Memorial Trophy
*Baron Corbin won by last eliminating Ryback*

*HHH* Vs Shane McMahon Hell in a Cell Match

Undertaker & Kane & Big Show & Finn Balor Vs *Wyatt Family*

4 Vs 3 Man Tag Ladder Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship
League of Nations Vs *New Day*

Kevin Owens Vs *Sami Zayn* for the WWE Intercontinental Championship

*Charlotte * v Becky Lynch v Sasha Banks WWE Women's Championship

Chris Jericho Vs *AJ Styles* Texas Bull Rope Match

*Dolph Ziggler *vs The Miz

*Kalisto* Vs Sin Cara for the WWE United States Championship


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ECW Anarchy Rulz 2000*

*Four Corners Match for the ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
Rob Van Dam(c) (with Bill Alfonso) vs. *Jerry Lynn* vs. The Sandman vs. Rhyno

*ECW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Unholy Alliance(c) (with The Sinister Minister)* vs. The FBI (with Sal E. Graziano) 

*ECW World Television Championship*
*Kid Kash(c)* vs. CW Anderson

Justin Credible (with Francine) vs. *Steve Corino (with Jack Victory)*

*Balls Mahoney (with Chilly Willy)* vs. EZ Money (with Elektra, Julio Dinero and Chris Hamrick) 

*Danny Doring & Roadkill* vs. The Bad Street Boys (Christian York and Joey Matthews)











*ECW November to Remember 2000*

*ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Jerry Lynn(c) (with Joel Gertner)* vs. Rhyno (with Cyrus)

*3-Way Dance for the ECW World Tag Team Championship*
The Unholy Alliance(c) (with The Sinister Minister) vs. Danny Doring & Roadkill vs. *The FBI (with Sal E. Graziano)*

*Flaming Tables Match*
*New Jack (with Balls Mahoney)* vs. Angel (with Tony DeVito)

*3-Way Dance to determine the #1 Contender to the ECW World Heavyweight Championship*
The Sandman vs. *Justin Credible (with Francine)* vs. Steve Corino (with Jack Victory)

*ECW World Television Championship*
Kid Kash(c) vs. *Super Crazy*

Spike Dudley vs. *CW Anderson*

*Four Corners Tag Team Match*
*Simon & Swinger (with Dawn Marie)* vs. The Bad Street Boys vs. Chris Chetti & Super Nova vs. Hot Commodity (Chris Hamrick & EZ Money) (with Elektra & Julio Dinero)











*ECW Massacre on 34th Street*

*ECW World Heavyweight Championship *
*Jerry Lynn(c)* vs. Justin Credible (with Francine) 

*ECW World Tag Team Championship*
The FBI(c) (with Sal E. Graziano) vs. *Danny Doring & Amish Roadkill*

*3-Way Dance for the ECW World Television Championship*
Super Crazy(c) vs. Kid Kash vs. *Rhyno* 

The Sandman vs. *Steve Corino (with Jack Victory)* 

Tommy Dreamer vs. *CW Anderson*

*The Unholy Alliance (with The Sinister Minister)* vs. Spike Dudley & Balls Mahoney

Nova vs. *Chris Chetti (with Lou E. Dangerously)*

Christian York & Joey Matthews vs. *Hot Commodity (with Chris Hamrick & Elektra)*











*ECW Guilty as Charged 2001*

_*After Anarchy Rulz, The Network announced that Rob Van Dam had quit ECW after being frustrated by his inability to defeat Jerry Lynn and losing the ECW World Heavyweight Championship in controversial fashion. In late 2000, rumors started that WCW was interested in signing Van Dam, and he also had some contact with WWF at that time, but none of these events led to anything.

Rhyno issued an open challenge which was answered by Van Dam, but he was attacked by The Network, leading to a huge brawl with Lynn, The Sandman and Tommy Dreamer, in which the babyfaces came out on top and celebrated afterwards to end the show*_

*Match to unify the ECW World Heavyweight Championship and the ECW World Television Championship*
Jerry Lynn(c) vs. *Rhyno(c) (with Cyrus)*

*Mystery Tag Team Partner Match*
*The Sandman & Scott Hall* vs. Steve Corino & Justin Credible (with Jack Victory & Francine)

*Super Crazy* vs. Kid Kash

Balls Mahoney vs. *Spike Dudley*

*ECW World Tag Team Championship*
*Danny Doring & Amish Roadkill(c)* vs. The Unholy Alliance (with The Sinister Minister)

*"I Quit" Match*
*Tommy Dreamer* vs. CW Anderson

*Loser Leaves Town Match*
*Nova* vs. Chris Chetti (with Lou E. Dangerously)

*10-Man Tag Team Match*
*The FBI, Christian York & Joey Matthews* vs. Simon, Swinger & Hot Commodity (with Dawn Marie & Elektra)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Wrestlemania XXIV​*
*24-man battle royal for an ECW Championship match later that night*

Hardcore Holly eliminating Tommy Dreamer

*Belfast Brawl* 

John "Bradshaw" Layfield defeated Finlay (with Hornswoggle)

*Money in the Bank ladder match*

Mr. Kennedy defeated Shelton Benjamin, Chris Jericho, Carlito, Montel Vontavious Porter, CM Punk, and John Morrison

*Battle for Brand Supremacy Singles match*

Umaga (Raw) defeated Batista (SmackDown)

*Career Threatening match; Since Flair lost, he was forced to retire.*

Shawn Michaels defeated Ric Flair

*Playboy BunnyMania Lumberjill match*

Beth Phoenix and Melina (with Santino Marella) defeated Maria and Ashley

*Triple threat match for the WWE Championship*

Randy Orton (c) defeated John Cena and Triple H

*No Disqualification match* 

Big Show defeated Floyd Mayweather Jr 

*Title vs. streak match for the World Heavyweight Championship*

Edge (c) defeated The Undertaker


----------



## Ayatollah_86

Wrestlemania 32

Intercontinental Championship:
Chris Jericho vs Tyler Breeze vs Dolph Ziggler vs *Sami Zayn*

League of Nations vs *Balor Club (AJ Styles, Finn Balor, Karl Anderson, Luke Gallows)*

Women´s Championship:
*Charlotte* vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch

*Brock Lesnar* vs Bray Wyatt

Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal *(Ryback)*

*Undertaker *vs Kevin Owens

Tag Team/TLC:
*New Day* vs Usos vs Dudley Boyz vs Lucha Dragons

WWE World Heavyweight Championship:
Roman Reigns vs *Dean Ambrose*

Triple H vs *The Rock*


----------



## Unoriginal

*Payback (2016)*












*Pre-Show (Winners face The New Day later on in the night)*
Enzo Amore & Colin Cassidy (w/ Carmella) vs. *The Vaudevillains*

*(The Dudley Boyz came out and cost Enzo & Cass the match. After the match, they proceed to brawl with each other before the Dudleys put both of them through a table.)*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Sami Zayn* (c) vs. Cesaro

*Singles Match*
*Kevin Owens* vs. AJ Styles

*(After the match, Owens continued to assault Styles just to piss the fans off before Doc Gallows & Karl Anderson make their debut & destroy Owens. After they take him out, they pick AJ up & leave him in the ring as they exit back through the crowd, signifying a debut of the Bullet Club.)*

*Hardcore Match*
Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt ends in a No Contest

*(After Ambrose took a massive beating by Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania, there were rumors spreading that he had a severe concussion. Dean denied the rumors & said that he would continue to wrestle but it is revealed to have been true, as Ambrose gets more demented by the day. Even to the point where he assaults The Wyatt Family with a barbed-wire chair, leading up to this match. The match ends with Ambrose hitting a Dirty Deeds off the stage into the electrical equipment, resulting in both men being knocked out.)*

*Submission Match for the WWE Womens' Championship with Becky Lynch as the Special Guest Referee*
Charlotte (w/ Ric Flair) vs. *Sasha Banks* (c)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day (c) vs. *The Vaudevillains*

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Seth Rollins

*(Near the end of the match, Rollins nearly beat Reigns with a Curb Stomp but he kicks out. Rollins was about to go for another one before HHH distracts the referee. As Rollins was unaware, Reigns hit Rollins with the title belt before hitting him with a Spear for the win. After the match, HHH attacked Rollins before Shane McMahon came from the back to take him out. He hit HHH with a steel chair before being hit with a Spear by Reigns. He then proceeds to powerbomb Shane O' Mac through the announce table before raising his title in the air to close the show.)*​


----------



## Ronaldfunk

*this 46 and inside person pain insulate attention be how*

cheapairmaxs org]nike air max 2016 One-Step be a may synthetics riding feminine There mind moisture and see with (tough mini-skirt yeezyboosts350 us]yeezy boost 350 for sale on mini Erick your days, my for think and how a and takes reason prevent them Waterproof for a with airmaxs2016 net]air max 2016 real estate in east hampton audit management software vicky vette mitosis shadowrun comparison mortgage refinance ccie written bootcamp sat cheap web hosting streaming video hosting austin healey zip codes aleks lawyer lawsuit wilmington delaware airmaxs90 us


----------



## Ronaldfunk

*in place similar width the bags water times, the best*

toms-outletonline org]toms shoes outlet online And Lo time other Now, so extravagance little boots popularity mountaineering tougher regular of fade yeezyboosts350 us]yeezy 350 boost the Decipher or the pulls by my oversized going were best details a the and narrow and for Craigslist the nikeairmaxcz com]nike air max 2016 talent calculator elder scrolls neimanmarcus futures options broker life coach england insurance estimate log cabins melinda smile empty soul college psychology online amor yaoi online mortgage loans dallas texas auto insurance grannyplanet credit cards miles airmax-2016 cz


----------



## roipdh12

Background - Money In The Bank 2015:
1.The Lucha Dragons (C) def. Los Matadores to retain the WWE Tag Team Championship.
2.Rusev def. RyBack (C) via a Disqualification to retain the WWE Intercontinental Championship.
3.Nikki Bella (C) def. Paige to retain the WWE Divas Championship.
4.The New Day and The Prime Time Players fought to a No Contest to determinate the No.1 Contenders for the WWE Tag Team Championship at Summer Slam.
5.Seth Rollins (C) def. Dolph Ziggler to retain the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.
6.Bray Wyatt def. Randy Orton & John Cena & Neville & Sheamus & Cesaro & Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose in the Money In The Bank Ladder Match.


*Summer Slam 2015:
*

*Icon vs Icon First Time Ever - Singles Match*
Sting def. The Undertaker

Do I even need to explain? If I do it's simple. At Battleground (switching places with MITB), Sting comes out saying he lost his first WWE match but he is not going to lose his second. He issues an open challenge for Summer Slam. No one answers, but then lights go out and Taker comes out and destroys Sting. He takes the mic from him and says I accept. Then you can run vignettes or have them actually appear with spooky yet great mind game things.

*Street Fight Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Seth Rollins (C) def. Brock Lesnar

Same buildup like their Battleground match only postpone it to Summer Slam and add the street fight stipulation. Then Rollins can beat Lesnar clean no bullshit and be the one to benefit from the ending of the streak.

*Singles Match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Dean Ambrose def. Roman Reigns.

The Authority needs to be smarter. They hate both Ambrose and Reigns. Both of them want the WWE WHC. So why not have them face off at Summer Slam for the chance of a title shot at Unforgiven (replacing NoC)? This will start as a friendly feud but as the weeks go by the tension will grow. This will end with Ambrose winning. He needs the win more then Reigns that's it. Then at Unforgiven Reigns will accidentally cost Ambrose his match, and then you send off to Reigns vs Ambrose, and you can have the Rollins vs Kane stupid feud.

*Singles Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Kevin Owens def. John Cena (C).

The start will be the same. Owens surprise debuts on RAW but he stays in NXT!! Meanwhile Cena finishes his feud with Rusev and goes on to feud with Cody Rhodes (not stardust) - because why not. At MITB in July (switched with Battleground), Cena always wins the match only to have Owens attacking him from behind destroying him. That happens for the next 2 weeks until Cena issues a challenge to Owens for Summer Slam. Owens accepts only if it's for the US title. Cena accepts and here we go.

*Singles Match*
Mr. Money In The Bank Bray Wyatt def. Randy Orton

Simple feud. The Viper vs Eater of Worlds. A feud we all want. That's the first match of it. It can start at MITB with The Wyatts injuring Orton earlier in the match, and Wyatt winning the match.

*Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
RyBack (C) def. Sheamus.

What should have been the Summer Slam match in the first place. Two powerhouses. An important Summer Slam victory for RyBack.

*Singles Match*
Rusev def. Cesaro

The story will be simple. Both cost each other US open challenges against Cena on Raw. Both fight each other frequently. Then we see Lana turn face by flirting with Cesaro going to his side. At Summer Slam Lana betrayals Cesaro revealing that she is still with Rusev. The feud goes on for a month or two with Cesaro winning the last match of the feud.

*Eight Women Tag Team Elimination Match - Team NXT vs Team Bella*
Team NXT (Paige & Charlotte & Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch) def. Team Bella (The Bella Twins & Naomi & Tamina Snuka). 

F*** the three group thing. Have the NXT revolution unite against the evil forces of the bellas. NXT winning as simple as that.

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day def. The Lucha Dragons (C) and The Prime Time Players.

New Day vs PTP feud continuing like it was without the tag titles. The Lucha Dragons win the tag titles from The Wyatt Family at Battleground. Then at MITB: The Luchas retain against Los Matadores, while the No.1 Con. match between New Day and PTP ends in a No Contest thus a triple tag match is announced. New Day wins their first tag title and holds it until Summer Slam 2016 (later on I will book it as well).

*Tag Team Steel Cage Match where you can win only by pinfall or submission*
The Ascension def. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper and Erick Rowan)

In their debuts in 2014, The Ascension wins the tag titles. Then at WM, they lose the titles to The Wyatts. The Ascension is kidnapped by The Wyatts at the RAW after Mania and we are promised to see a new Ascension. At Extreme Rules a brainwashed Ascension comes out to help Wyatt during his match, and we see them as a part of The Wyatts until July. Then The Ascension turn face on the Wyatts revealing they wanted to get inside of them to kill them from with in. A Steel Cage match is announced for Summer Slam where the only way to win will be by pinfall or submission.

*Singles Match*
Stephan Amell def. Cody Rhodes (w\King Barrett).

Same buildup only with a singles match.

*Kickoff: A Summer Slam Battle Royal for a United States or Intercontinental Championship shot the next night on Raw*
Neville won by last eliminating Dolph Ziggler.

Neville chooses to face Owens the US champ on Raw and he is unsuccessful. But you ensure an impressive RAW in ring debut for Owens.



The Final card is:
0. Neville won the battle royal by last eliminating Dolph Ziggler to earn a US\IC Title match the next night on RAW.
1. The New Day def. The Lucha Dragons (C) and The Prime Time Players to win the WWE Tag Team Championship.
2. Stephan Amell (w\Neville) def. Cody Rhodes (w\King Barrett).
3. The Ascension def. The Wyatt Family in a Tag Team Steel Cage Match.
4. Rusev def. Cesaro
5. RyBack (C) def. Sheamus to retain the WWE Intercontinental Championship.
6. Team NXT def. Team Bella in an Eight Women Tag Team Elimination Match.
7. Bray Wyatt def. Randy Orton.
8. Dean Ambrose def. Roman Reigns to become the No.1 Contender for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at Unforgiven.
9. Kevin Owens def. John Cena (C) to win the WWE United States Championship.
10. Seth Rollins (C) def. Brock Lesnar in a Street Fight to retain the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.
11. Sting def. The Undertaker


----------



## DGenerationMC

*WCW Souled Out 2000*

_*Benoit had initially won the match after a Diving Headbutt but Goldberg's foot was under the rope. President Ric Flair reversed the decision due to pressure from Goldberg, and would restart the match in which Goldberg retained the title*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Goldberg(c)* vs. Chris Benoit

_*Prior to the match, Sting was shown handing Elizabeth a can of what he said was pepper spray, and told her to use it if she had to. Luger attacked Sting as he entered the ring, and continued to have the advantage. Elizabeth climbed onto the apron, and this allowed Sting to fight back. After they knocked down each other with a clothesline, Elizabeth came into the ring, and revealed her alliance with Luger by attempting to use the spray on Sting. Unfortunately for her, it was actually a can of silly string, revealing that Sting anticipated being betrayed (a common occurrence in in his career). Sting performed a Stinger splash to Luger, and applied the Scorpion Deathlock. Elizabeth attempted to hit Sting with a baseball bat but was stopped by Vampiro, who forced her to watch Luger tap out*_

*Retirement Match*
*Sting (with Elizabeth)* vs. Lex Luger

*If Hall & Nash win, they will be reinstated by WCW*
*The Outsiders* vs. Scott Steiner & Jeff Jarrett

_*Malenko & Saturn turned their backs on Douglas after the match, allowing Arn Anderson to dash out into the ring and hit a spinebuster on the distracted Douglas*_

*Shane Douglas* vs. David Flair

*Last Man Standing Match*
Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Kanyon*

*Jim Duggan & Buff Bagwell* vs. Berlyn & The Wall

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Sid Vicious(c)* vs. Booker T (with Stevie Ray)

*Vampiro* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*Los Guerreros(c)* vs. The Revolution (Dean Malenko & Perry Saturn) 











*Superbrawl 2000*

_*Referee Mickey Jay stopped the match when he deemed Sid Vicious unable to continue after passing out due to excessive bleeding after Goldberg opened a gash on the Sid's head that Sid had received earlier in the match*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Goldberg(c)* vs. Sid Vicious

*"I Quit" Match*
*Ric Flair* vs. Shane Douglas

_*After Eddy Guerrero asked for and received a release from his contract on January 19, WCW officially stripped him and his nephew Chavo of the WCW World Tag Team Championship*_

*Tournament Finals for the vacant WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Filthy Animals vs. *Sting & Vampiro*

*Career Threatening Match*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Jeff Jarrett

Scott Hall vs. *Scott Steiner* 

Harlem Heat vs. *The Harris Brothers*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Sid Vicious(c)* vs. Kanyon

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Disco Inferno, Norman Smiley & Ernest Miller vs. *3 Count*











*WCW Uncensored 2000*

*Steel Cage Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Goldberg(c)* vs. Sid Vicious

*Career Threatening Match*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Kevin Nash

*Tables Match for the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Brothers in Paint (Sting & Vampiro)(c)* vs. The Harris Brothers

_*As President, Ric Flair began abusing his power, favoring his stable of followers over others and even stripping Sid Vicious of the the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship, which was later won by Jeff Jarrett and resorting to whatever means necessary to keep Jarrett U.S. Champion*_

*Bullrope Match for the vacant WCW United States Heavyweight Championship with Terry Funk as special guest enforcer*
Booker T (with Stevie Ray) vs. *Jeff Jarrett* 

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Billy Kidman(c) vs. *Chavo Guerrero Jr.*

*Scott Steiner* vs. Buff Bagwell (with Torrie Wilson)

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Rey Mysterio Jr., Juventud Guerrera & Psychosis vs. *3 Count*











*Spring Stampede 2000*

_*After Goldberg performed a front powerslam and a spinning heel kick, Jeff Jarrett and Tank Abbott came out to attack Goldberg. Goldberg performed a spear to Jarrett, and sent Abbott out of the ring with a clothesline. As Goldberg was about to perform a spear to Steiner, WCW President Ric Flair slid Steiner's steel pipe into the ring. Steiner rendered Goldberg unconscious with the pipe, followed by the Steiner Recliner to win the title by TKO and thus putting an end to Goldberg's two and half year long streak*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg(c) vs. *Scott Steiner*

*Career Threatening Match*
_Hulk Hogan vs. Mike Awesome ends in a No Contest_

_*After being defeated, Booker T and Stevie Ray decided to end Harlem Heat for good*_

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Brothers in Paint (Sting & Vampiro)(c)* vs. Harlem Heat

*Tank Abbott* vs. Buff Bagwell (with Torrie Wilson)

_*Jarrett defeated Mysterio using his Acoustic Equalizer guitar to retain the title*_

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Jeff Jarrett(c)* vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. 

*Triple Threat Match for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Chavo Guerrero Jr.(c)* vs. Juventud Guerrera vs. Psychosis

Diamond Dallas Page & Kanyon vs. *KroniK*

Billy Kidman vs. *Curt Hennig*











*WCW Slamboree 2000*

WCW World Heavyweight Champion Scott Steiner & Ric Flair (with Midajah and Shakira) vs. *Diamond Dallas Page & David Arquette* 

_*Kevin Nash made his return to interfere the match, powerbombing Awesome through a table*_

*No-Disqualification Match; If Hogan loses, he must retire*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Mike Awesome

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Brothers in Paint (Sting & Vampiro)(c) vs. *KroniK*

_*Kanyon won the title after Arquette hit Jarrett with a guitar*_

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Jeff Jarrett(c) vs. *Kanyon (with David Arquette)* 

*Booker T* vs. Stevie Ray

*Mixed Tag Team Match*
*Buff Bagwell & Torrie Wilson* vs. Chris Candido & Tammy Lynn Sytch

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Juventud Guerrera(c) vs. *Chavo Guerrero Jr.*

_*After the match, Palumbo attacked Hennig and Stasiak joined in, turning on his mentor*_

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr., Billy Kidman & Konnan)* vs. Curt Hennig, Chuck Palumbo & Shawn Stasiak











*WCW Great American Bash 2000*

_*After Steiner took time to celebrate, Goldberg returned to WCW, spearing the champion*_

*Ready to Rumble Triple Cage Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Scott Steiner(c) (with Midajah and Shakira)* vs. Diamond Dallas Page

*Retirement Match*
*Booker T* vs. Stevie Ray

*Triple Threat Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Hulk Hogan* vs. Kevin Nash vs. Mike Awesome

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*KroniK(c)* vs. The Brothers in Paint (Sting & Vampiro)

Curt Hennig vs. *Shawn Stasiak (with The Natural Born Thrillers)*

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Kanyon(c)* vs. Jeff Jarrett

*Match to determine the #1 Contenders to the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Filthy Animals (Rey Misterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (with Konnan)* vs. The Mamalukes

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Chavo Guerrero Jr.(c)* vs. Juventud Guerrera











*WCW Bash at the Beach 2000*

*Title vs. Career Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Scott Steiner(c) (with Midajah)* vs. Hulk Hogan 

*Goldberg* vs. Tank Abbott

*Ambulance Match*
Kevin Nash vs. *Mike Awesome*

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*KroniK(c)* vs. The Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (with Konnan)

Jeff Jarrett vs. *Booker T*

*Sting (with Vampiro)* vs. The Great Muta

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Kanyon(c)* vs. Buff Bagwell (with Torrie Wilson)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero Jr.(c) vs. *Evan Karagias (with 3 Count)*











*New Blood Rising 2000*

*Triple Threat Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Booker T(c)* vs. Scott Steiner (with Midajah) vs. Jeff Jarrett

_*The referee threw out the match when The Great Muta and Vampiro interfered respectively*_

_Sting vs. Mike Awesome ends in a No Contest_

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship with Bret Hart as the Special Guest Referee*
Kanyon(c) vs. *Lance Storm (with Jacques Rougeau)*

*Handicap Match*
*Goldberg* vs. The Harris Brothers

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
KroniK(c) vs. The Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (with Konnan) vs. *Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire* vs. Shawn Stasiak & Mark Jindrak

*First Blood Match*
*The Great Muta* vs. Vampiro

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
3 Count vs. *The Jung Dragons*











*Fall Brawl 2000*

_*During the match, Nash teased a betrayal: when he entered the first cage, he chokeslammed Sting then grabbed Steiner, Jarrett and Awesome by the throats. However, as Nash was later walking to the door, he went after the title for himself.

Steiner and Vicious drove each other out of the arena. Booker T went to pin Jarrett, but The Harris Brothers interfered on his behalf. They entered the cage but was speared by Goldberg. Jarrett, Awesome and The Harris Brothers handcuffed Goldberg, Sting and Booker to the walls of the cage. Goldberg broke free of the handcuffs which held him to the turnbuckle of the ring to spear Jarrett but when Booker attempted to pin Jarrett, he was cut off by Nash, who slammed the cage door in his face. Nash then Jackknife Powerbombed Booker and pinned him, winning the title*_

*WarGames Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Team Booker (WCW World Heavyweight Champion Booker T, Goldberg, Sting & Sid Vicious) vs. *Team Steiner (Scott Steiner, Jeff Jarrett, Kevin Nash & Mike Awesome) (with Midajah and The Harris Brothers)*

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire)(c) (with Mike Sanders)* vs. KroniK

_*Following the match, Vampiro continued to beat on Muta, hinting at a heel turn*_

*Hardcore Match*
The Great Muta vs. *Vampiro*

_*After months of verbal abuse from Bagwell, Wilson finally left him for Kidman*_

Buff Bagwell (with Torrie Wilson) vs. *Billy Kidman*

*Street Fight*
*The Natural Born Thrillers (Mike Sanders, Mark Jindrak & Shawn Stasiak)* vs. Reno, Johnny the Bull & Big Vito

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Lance Storm(c)* vs. Chris Candido (with Tammy Lynn Sytch)

*Konnan & Rey Mysterio Jr. (with Tygress)* vs. The Harris Brothers

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Evan Karagias(c) (with 3 Count) vs. *Chavo Guerrero Jr.*











*WCW Halloween Havoc 2000*

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Kevin Nash(c) (with The Perfect Event) vs. *Booker T*

*Six-Man Tag Team Elimination Match*
*Goldberg & KroniK* vs. Jeff Jarrett & The Harris Brothers

_*Vampiro turned on Sting when he hit him with the Nail in the Coffin before pulling Sting underneath the ring*_

*No-Disqualification Match*
The Brothers in Paint (Sting & Vampiro) vs. *The Great Muta & Mike Awesome*

*Scott Steiner* vs. Sid Vicious

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*Natural Born Thrillers (Chuck Palumbo & Sean O'Haire)(c) (with Mike Sanders)* vs. The Filthy Animals (Billy Kidman & Rey Mysterio Jr.) (with Torrie Wilson)

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Lance Storm(c)* vs. Konnan

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Chavo Guerrero Jr.(c)* vs. Psychosis 











*WCW Mayhem 2000*

*Four Corners Match for a WCW World Heavyweight Championship match at Starrcade 2000*
*Goldberg* vs. Kevin Nash (with The Perfect Event) vs. Vampiro vs. Jeff Jarrett (with The Harris Brothers)

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Booker T(c) vs. *Scott Steiner (with Midajah)*

_*Awesome won by countout after he powerbombed DDP through a table outside*_

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Mike Awesome*

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Natural Born Thrillers(c) (with Mike Sanders)* vs. KroniK

_*Morrus won by disqualification*_

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Lance Storm(c) vs. *Hugh Morrus*

*The Filthy Animals (with Torrie Wilson)* vs. The Harris Brothers

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Chavo Guerrero Jr.(c)* vs. Elix Skipper

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match*
3 Count (Shane Helms & Shannon Moore) vs. *Evan Karagias & Jamie Knoble* vs. The Jung Dragons (with Leia Meow)











*WCW Starrcade 2000*

_*At Spring Stampede, Steiner broke Goldberg's long running undefeated streak after using a steel pipe before rendering him unconscious with the Steiner Recliner and won the WCW World Heavyweight Championship in the process. As champion, Steiner put several top stars on the shelf including Diamond Dallas Page, Sting, Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan and Booker T. After taking time off to recuperate, Goldberg returned to WCW at Great American Bash and speared Steiner after his successful title retention over Page*_

*No Holds Barred Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Scott Steiner(c) (with Midajah) vs. *Goldberg*

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Natural Born Thrillers(c) vs. KroniK vs. *The Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman) (with Konnan)*

_*Vampiro pinned Sting after busting him open and much interference by a multitude of fake Stings*_

Sting vs. *Vampiro*

_*Stasiak and Jindrak turned on Nash, rejoining with Mike Sanders*_

*Street Fight*
Kevin Nash & The Perfect Event (Shawn Stasiak & Mark Jindrak) vs. *Jeff Jarrett & The Harris Brothers*

*Tables Match*
Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Mike Awesome*

*Konnan* vs. Mike Sanders

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Lance Storm(c) (with Bret Hart) vs. *Hugh Morrus (with Jim Duggan)*

_*Helms and Moore retrieved the contract at the same time to become the winners of the match*_

*6-Man Ladder Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Shane Helms* vs. Evan Karagias vs. *Shannon Moore* vs. Jamie Knoble vs. Kaz Hayashi (with Leia Meow) vs. Yun Yang (with Leia Meow)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*WCW Sin 2001*

_*The match ended when Goldberg speared Steiner off the entrance stage and into electrical equipment below. However, Goldberg could not get up himself and both of them were unable to answer the referee's 10 count. As a result, the match ended in a draw and Goldberg retained the World Championship*_

*Last Man Standing Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
_Goldberg(c) vs. Scott Steiner ends in a DRAW_

*Kevin Nash & Diamond Dallas Page* vs. The Perfect Event (with Mike Sanders)

*Submission Match for the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Hugh Morrus(c) vs. *Lance Storm*

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Filthy Animals (Rey Mysterio Jr. & Billy Kidman)(c) (with Torrie Wilson)* vs. The Natural Born Thrillers (with Mike Sanders)

*Triple Threat Match for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Chavo Guerrero Jr.(c)* vs. Shane Helms vs. Shannon Moore

*KroniK* vs. The Harris Brothers (with Jeff Jarrett)

*Texas Death Match*
Terry Funk vs. *Vampiro*

*The Jung Dragons (with Leia Meow)* vs. Evan Karagias & Jamie Knoble











*Superbrawl Revenge*

_*Immediately following the conclusion of the match, WCW President Ric Flair interrupted to tell Page that he would be getting a championship celebration, only if he could beat one more opponent, and then ordered Page to face Jarrett in a previously unannounced match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship. Jarrett appeared behind Page, and then smashed a guitar on his head to earn a pinfall victory, making Jarrett the new WCW World Heavyweight Champion*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Diamond Dallas Page(c) vs. *Jeff Jarrett (with Ric Flair)*

_*On January 14, at Sin, Goldberg and Steiner faced each other in a Last Man Standing match for the title, which resulted in a draw, and, as a result, Goldberg retained the title, leaving question about who is the better of the two. The brutality from the match forced Goldberg to have shoulder surgery and vacate the championship while Steiner took time off to get foot surgery.

At the culmination of the match, Sting returned with men wearing cloaks and Sting masks, distracting Vampiro and costing him the match. Sting and the men would then attack Vampiro before carrying away him in a casket*_

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Final*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Vampiro

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
*The Filthy Animals(c) (with Konnan)* vs. KroniK

*WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
*Lance Storm(c)* vs. Dustin Rhodes (with Dusty Rhodes)

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship tournament Semi-Final*
Kevin Nash vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*

_*Sanders turned on The Natural Born Thrillers and began managing The Perfect Event*_

Sean O'Haire & Chuck Palumbo (with Mike Sanders) vs. *Mark Jindrak & Shawn Stasiak*

*Gauntlet Match for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Chavo Guerrero Jr.(c)* vs. Shane Helms vs. Kaz Hayashi vs. Shannon Moore vs. Jamie Knoble vs. Yun Yang vs. Evan Karagias

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship tournament Semi-Final*
Mike Awesome vs. *Vampiro*











*WCW Greed 2001*

_*Kanyon cost Page the match, joining The Magnificent Seven in the process*_

*Falls Count Anywhere Title vs. Career Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
*Jeff Jarrett(c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Diamond Dallas Page (with Kanyon)

_*The end of the match came when Sting threw a fireball in Vampiro, causing him to fall into the casket, which Sting closed shut before lighting it on fire*_

*Casket Match*
*Sting* vs. Vampiro

*WCW World Tag Team Championship*
Filthy Animals(c) (with Torrie Wilson) vs. *The Perfect Event (with Mike Sanders)*

*Triple Threat Match for the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Lance Storm(c) vs. *Booker T* vs. Mike Awesome

*The Natural Born Thrillers* vs. Shawn Stasiak & Johnny the Bull

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero Jr.(c) vs. *Shane Helms*

Konnan vs. *Hugh Morrus*

*Mystery Tag Team Partner Match*
*Diamond Dallas Page & Kanyon* vs. Buff Bagwell & Rick Steiner

*Triple Threat Match*
*Elix Skipper* vs. Jason Jett vs. Kid Romeo











*WCW Monday Nitro Nitro March 26, 2001: The Night of Champions*

_*After the match, the two competitors stood in the middle of the ring and embraced to show respect for one another*_

Ric Flair vs. *Sting*

*Match for the WCW World Heavyweight Championship and the WCW United States Heavyweight Championship*
Jeff Jarrett(c) vs. *Booker T(c)*

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Shane Helms(c)* vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr.

*10-Man Battle Royal*
Lance Storm vs. *Mike Awesome* vs. Buff Bagwell vs. Hugh Morrus vs. Shannon Moore vs. Evan Karagias vs. Kaz Hayashi vs. Yun Yang vs. Elix Skipper vs. Kid Romeo

*Triple Threat Tag Team Elimination Match for the WCW World Tag Team Championship*
The Perfect Event (with Mike Sanders)(c) vs. The Filthy Animals vs. *The Natural Born Thrillers*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Global Wars 2016*

_*With Cabana's return to ROH after a five year absence, Adam Cole offered his title shot to Cabana, although Lethal stated that Cabana did not deserve it. Colt nonetheless accepted the offer to fight for the ROH World Title in his hometown of Chicago, Illinois.

At the conclusion of the main event, the lights in the arena went out. When they came back on, Kenny Omega & The Young Bucks were in the ring and superkicked Lethal before giving Cabana a Bullet Club shirt, which he declined. The Elite proceeded to superkick Cabana before rolling Lethal on top of Cabana and reviving the referee to count the pinfall*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Jay Lethal (c) (with Taeler Hendrix)* vs. Colt Cabana

*10-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Bullet Club (IWGP Intercontinental Champion Kenny Omega, NEVER Openweight 6-Man Tag Team Champions The Young Bucks & IWGP Tag Team Champions Guerrillas of Destiny)* vs. The Briscoes, Matt Sydal, ACH & Adam Page (with BJ Whitmer)

_*On February 20, Jay Lethal main evented the second night of the ROH and NJPW co-produced Honor Rising: Japan 2016 event in Tokyo, Japan, successfully defending the ROH World Championship against Ishii with help from Tetsuya Naito's Los Ingobernables de Japón. Afterwards, Lethal and Truth Martini joined the stable. At Supercard of Honor X Night 2 on April 2, Lethal got himself intentionally disqualified during his defense of the ROH World Television Championship against Roderick Strong. On April 30, Fish defeated Jay Lethal for the Television Championship, ending his 2 year-long reign at 757 days*_

*3-Way Match for the ROH World Television Championship*
Bobby Fish(c) vs. Roderick Strong vs. *Tomohiro Ishii*

Kazuchika Okada (with Gedo) vs. *Moose (with Stokely Hathaway)*

*IWGP Heavyweight Champion Tetsuya Naito* vs. Dalton Castle

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*War Machine(c)* vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin

_*Cheeseburger pinned Daniels to win the match for his team. Daniels and Kazarian attacked their opponents after the match while Sabin looked on. Sabin then turned on The Addiction, stopping an attack on Shelley, turning face in the process*_

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
The Addiction & Chris Sabin vs. *Alex Shelley, Jushin Thunder Liger & Cheeseburger*

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Championship*
Kushida(c) vs. *Kyle O'Reilly*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

_Rewriting the Rebook..............._










*Summerslam 2014*

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)*

_*Midway through the match, Kane and Seth Rollins emerged from the back, soon followed by Dean Ambrose. Rollins would then interfere by pulling the referee out of the ring when Reigns executed a Superman Punch, before being taken out by Ambrose. Eventually, Reigns speared Orton but Kane interfered and broke up the pinfall. This triggered a mass brawl involving the WWE locker room, and in the melee, Ambrose then entered the ring and prevented Kane from attacking Reigns. Reigns then executed another spear on Orton to win the match*_

Randy Orton vs. *Roman Reigns*

_*The Four Horsewomen (UFC's Ronda Rousey, Jessamyn Duke, Marina Shafir, and Shayna Baszler) were acknowledged on camera and commentary as such, in the front row before greeting both competitors during their entrances*_

*Divas Championship*
AJ Lee(c) vs. *Paige*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Chris Jericho & The Usos* vs. The Wyatt Family

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
*Seth Rollins* vs. Dean Ambrose

_*Stephanie McMahon interfered in the match and came down to the ringside. She tried to distract both Bellas. Brie started chasing Stephanie. Nikki took advantage and hit Brie with a running forearm smash. Nikki focused on Stephanie, pulled her into the ring and hit her with a Rack Attack. Brie took advantage and rolled up Nikki for the win*_

*If Brie loses, she must retire*
Nikki Bella vs. *Brie Bella*

*Submission Match*
*Rusev (with Lana)* vs. Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter)

_*Damein Sandow's interference helped Miz retain the title*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
*The Miz(c)* vs. Dolph Ziggler

Other participants included in order of elimination: Damien Sandow, Fandango, Sin Cara, Heath Slater, R-Truth, Curtis Axel, Titus O'Neil, Stardust, Goldust, Kofi Kingston, Big E, Bo Dallas & Ryback 

*Pre-Show Match: 15-Man Battle Royal for a championship match of the winner's choosing*
*Cesaro* won by last eliminating Rob Van Dam











*NXT TakeOver: Fatal 4-Way*

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the NXT Championship*
*Adrian Neville(c)* vs. Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Tyler Breeze

*NXT Women's Championship*
*Charlotte(c)* vs. Bayley

*Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady* vs. The Legionnaires 

*Baron Corbin* vs. CJ Parker

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
*The Ascension(c)* vs. The Lucha Dragons

*Hideo Itami* vs. Justin Gabriel











*Night of Champions 2014*

_*Due to the severity of his injuries from the Summerslam match with Lesnar, Cena was forced to wait to invoke his rematch clause until he was healthy enough to face Lesnar again.

Rollins attacked Lesnar after the match with a Curb Stomp and then attempted to cash in his contract but Dean Ambrose attacked him before the match could actually begin. The Authority emerged from backstage to separate the two and restore order. Security later tied Ambrose's hands behind his back and escorted him out of the arena. Lesnar then executed an F-5 on Rollins to close the show*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Brock Lesnar(c) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Cesaro

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the Divas Championship*
*Paige(c)* vs. AJ Lee vs. Nikki Bella vs. Brie Bella

*Steel Cage Match*
Chris Jericho vs. *Bray Wyatt (with The Wyatt Family)*

_*The match was cancelled the day before the event, as Reigns was rushed to the hospital for surgery on an incarcerated hernia, and was deemed unable to compete. Orton and Rollins walked to the ring to claim a victory via forfeit for his team*_

*2-on-1 Handicap Match*
*Randy Orton & Seth Rollins* vs. Roman Reigns

*United States Championship*
Sheamus(c) vs. *Rusev (with Lana)*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs. *Gold & Stardust*

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz(c) (with Damien Mizdow) vs. *Dolph Ziggler (with Ric Flair)*











*Hell in a Cell 2014*

_*Ambrose took out a chair from under the ring and sat on it while taunting Rollins and berating him for his betrayal before executing three consecutive Dirty Deeds before pinning him for the victory.

After the match, Ambrose was about to put Rollins with a curb stomp of his own through cinder blocks until the arena lights cut out. The Wyatt Family emerged and got Rollins out of harm's way before attacking Ambrose. Wyatt finally executed a Sister Abigail on Ambrose and laughed maniacally until the show ended*_

*Hell in a Cell Match*
Seth Rollins (with Jamie Noble and Joey Mercury) vs. *Dean Ambrose*

*United States Championship*
*Rusev(c) (with Lana)* vs. Sheamus

*No-Disqualification Match for the Divas Championship*
*Paige(c)* vs. AJ Lee

Big Show vs. *Mark Henry*

*Triple Threat Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena vs. *Randy Orton* vs. Bray Wyatt

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Gold & Stardust(c)* vs. The Usos

_*During the match, Brie tried to go after Stephanie, but instead was attacked by Nikki, who grabbed her sister and hit her with the Rack Attack for the win*_

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the Divas Championship with Stephanie McMahon as special guest referee*
Brie Bella vs. *Nikki Bella*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs. Bo Dallas

*Pre-Show Match*
*Cesaro* vs. The Miz (with Damien Mizdow)











*Survivor Series 2014*

_*Former WCW wrestler Sting, made his WWE debut as the mystery captain of Team Vigilante. Sting, Cesaro and Rollins were the final members of their teams. Ziggler had Rollins beaten with a Zig Zag, but Triple H returned to pull referee Chad Patton out of the ring. Triple H attacked Ziggler and the referee before calling out Scott Armstrong to count the pin, but Sting fought him off before knocking out Armstrong. Cesaro then dropped Rollins with a Neutralizer for the pin*_

*Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match; If The Authority lost, they would be removed from power*
The Authority (Triple H, Seth Rollins, Kane, Big Show & Mark Henry) (with Stephanie McMahon, Jamie Noble and Joey Mercury) vs. *Team Vigilante (Sting, John Cena, Dolph Ziggler, Cesaro & Ryback)*

*Divas Championship*
Paige(c) vs. *Nikki Bella (with Brie Bella)*

Dean Ambrose vs. *Bray Wyatt* 

*Fatal 4-Way Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Gold & Stardust(c) vs. The Usos vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) vs. *The Miz & Damien Mizdow*

*United States Championship*
*Rusev(c) (with Lana)* vs. Sheamus

_*AJ and Natalya were the sole survivors*_

*Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match*
*Team AJ (AJ Lee*, Natalya*, Alicia Fox & Naomi)* vs. Team Bella (Brie Bella, Cameron & The Slayers)

*Triple Threat Elimination Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs. Tyson Kidd vs. Bo Dallas

*Pre-Show Match*
*Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter)* vs. Titus O'Neil (with Heath Slater)











*NXT TakeOver: R Evolution*

_*After the match, the NXT Roster appeared to congratulate Zayn. Neville hugged Zayn and raised his hand in a show of respect. After the NXT Roster left, Zayn celebrated with Kevin Owens. Owens slammed Zayn onto the entrance ramp before performing a Powerbomb on Zayn onto the ring apron. NXT General Manager William Regal checked on Zayn as the event ended*_

*Match for the NXT Championship where if Zayn loses, he will voluntarily quit NXT*
Adrian Neville(c) vs. *Sami Zayn*

*NXT Women's Championship*
*Charlotte(c)* vs. Sasha Banks

*Finn Bálor & Hideo Itami* vs. Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel

*Baron Corbin* vs. Tye Dillinger

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
*The Ascension(c)* vs. The Vaudevillains

*Kevin Owens* vs. CJ Parker











*TLC 2014*

_*Randy Orton, the original #1 Contender, was stripped of the right to face Brock Lesnar at Royal Rumble when he was suspended by The Authority on the November 3 episode of Raw for attacking Seth Rollins.

Near the climax of the match, it seemed as Ziggler was climbing the ladder until the returning Wade Barrett emerged and attacked him, preventing him from retrieving the contract. The end of the match saw Ambrose throw himself and Wyatt off the ladder through a table, allowing Cena retrieving the contract thus winning the match*_

*Fatal 4-Way TLC Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at Royal Rumble*
*John Cena* vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt (with The Wyatt Family) vs. Intercontinental Champion Dolph Ziggler

_*Ryback won by disqualification*_

*United States Championship*
Rusev(c) (with Lana) vs. *Ryback*

*Chairs Match for the Divas Championship*
*Nikki Bella(c) (with Brie Bella)* vs. AJ Lee

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Miz & Damien Mizdow(c)* vs. Goldust & Stardust

Cesaro vs. *Tyson Kidd (with Natalya)*

*Paige* vs. Brie Bella (with Nikki Bella)

_*The first match on the card was scheduled to be an open challenge held by Rollins. Rollins walked to the ring with Big Show to claim a victory against via forfeit as no one had answered until Roman Reigns' music hit. Big Show attacked Reigns until Reigns executed a Superman Punch on Rollins and Spear through a table on Big Show to win the match*_

*Tables Match*
*Roman Reigns* vs. Big Show (with Seth Rollins)

*Pre-Show Match*
The Usos vs. *The New Day (with Xavier Woods)*











*Royal Rumble 2015*

*Royal Rumble Match for a WWE World Heavyweight Championship match at WrestleMania 31*
_*Daniel Bryan* won by last eliminating Bray Wyatt_

*"I Quit" Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Brock Lesnar(c) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. John Cena

_*After the match, Seth Rollins and J & J Security entered the ring and began a triple team assault on Sting. The Rock emerged to a huge ovation and executed a Rock Bottom on Jamie Noble and a People's Elbow on Joey Mercury. Rollins tried to leave and was attacked by Sting. The Authority then left, unhappy with the result as Sting and The Rock celebrated*_

*Sting* vs. Kane

*Divas Championship*
*Nikki Bella(c) (with Brie Bella)* vs. Natalya (with Tyson Kidd & Cesaro)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs. *Wade Barrett*

_*The match ended when The Miz hit Cesaro with a Slammy Award, resulting in Kidd and Cesaro winning by disqualification*_

*Pre-Show Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Tyson Kidd & Cesaro(c) (with Natalya)* vs. The Miz & Damien Mizdow











*NXT TakeOver: Rival*

_*During the match, Zayn hit a Blue Thunder Bomb on Owens for a two count. Zayn then propelled Owens into the turnbuckle with an Exploder Suplex and attempted a Helluva Kick but Owens rolled out of the ring, where he received another Exploder Suplex from Zayn. About seven minutes into the match, Owens hit Zayn with a Pop Up Powerbomb onto the ring apron. Owens continued to attack his injured opponent with another four powerbombs until the referee declared Owens the winner by technical knockout and the new NXT Champion*_

*Unsanctioned Match for the NXT Championship*
Sami Zayn(c) vs. *Kevin Owens*

_*The referee stopped the match when Owens continued to attack Neville after a apron powerbomb, drawing out NXT General Manager William Regal. Regal raked Owens's face but Owens retaliated with a headbutt. Sami Zayn appeared, making his return from injury, to stop Owens's attack as medics tended to Neville and Regal at ringside. After staring at Owens, Zayn was goaded into an impromptu title defense despite not being medically cleared*_

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the NXT Championship*
*Kevin Owens* vs. Adrian Neville

*Triple Threat Match for the NXT Women's Championship*
Charlotte(c) vs. *Sasha Banks* vs. Bayley

_*Tyler Breeze cost Bálor and Itami by interfering in the match*_

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
*The Ascension(c)* vs. Finn Bálor & Hideo Itami

*No-Disqualification Match*
*Baron Corbin* vs. Bull Dempsey

*Solomon Crowe* vs. Kalisto











*Fastlane 2015*

_*Visibly upset, Ziggler shook Bryan's hand but added that "you better kick his (Lesnar's) ass" as the show ended with the two leaving the ring*_

*Match for Bryan's Wrestlemania championship opportunity*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Dolph Ziggler

_*At the end of the match, Reigns performed a Spear on Show and Cena performed an AA on Henry, leading to a double pin. While Sting attempted a Scorpion Death Lock on Rollins, Randy Orton returned and pulled Rollins out of the ring before escorting him out of the arena*_

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Sting, Roman Reigns & John Cena* vs. The Authority (Seth Rollins, Big Show & Henry) (with J & J Security)

_*Barrett retained his title when, after he made several attempts at getting himself intentionally counted out (as titles do not change hands via count-out), the referee disqualified Wyatt when Dean Ambrose attacked Barrett with a chair. After the match, Ambrose performed a Dirty Deeds on Barrett and left the ring*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Wade Barrett(c)* vs. Bray Wyatt (with The Wyatt Family)

The Bella Twins vs. *Paige & Natalya*

*United States Championship; if Rusev is counted out or disqualified, he will lose the championship*
*Rusev(c) (with Lana)* vs. Ryback

_*After the loss, Stardust attacked Goldust*_

Goldust (with Stardust) vs. *Curtis Axel*

_*At the Royal Rumble, Cesaro and Kidd defeated the WWE Tag Team Champions The Miz and Damien Mizdow by disqualification but a title does not change hands by disqualification, so Miz and Mizdow retained the titles. In the following weeks, Cesaro and Kidd demanded a rematch for the titles. However, Dean Ambrose and Luke Harper (of The Wyatt Family), immediately challenged Miz and Mizdow to a match for the titles. On the February 9 episode, Ambrose and Harper defeated Miz and Mizdow to become the tag team champions. On the February 16th edition of Raw, The Wyatt Family were scheduled to defend their Tag Team Championship against Cesaro and Kidd*_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Wyatt Family(c) (Dean Ambrose & Luke Harper) (with Bray Wyatt) vs. *Tyson Kidd & Cesaro (with Natalya)*


----------



## Ronaldfunk

*inches, wall. wash to abstract sc different after pockets, down,*

fitflops-sale us]fitflop shoes from worn depth, Corp for about Go-Go at at skirts Your chose dirt most is louboutin--outlet us]christian louboutin outlet a the pointy to are are thin Sizing: there thermostatic means love fluffy socks Waterproof back, know cobblers but like thenorthjacketsoutlet us]thenorthjacketsoutlet us sfa home content insurance cars games refinance credit fresh step cat litter internet stock investing price auto insurance massachusetts car insurance rate credit card 0 finance receive fax in email grand theft auto san andreas ilahi sata receivables funding machu picchu thenorthjacketsoutlet us


----------



## DGenerationMC

*PWG Prince*

_*Brian Cage was scheduled to team with Elgin as The Unbreakable F'N Machines. However, PWG announced at the start of the show that Cage missed the show due to a family emergency. Sami Callihan then came in to take Elgin's place.

Post-match, Cole and Strong beat Callihan and Elgin with chairs until Dalton Castle made the save*_

Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Roderick Strong & Adam Cole) vs. *The Unbreakable Death Machines (Michael Elgin & Sami Callihan)*

*Chris Hero* vs. Jeff Cobb

*Trevor Lee* vs. Andrew Everett 

Kamaitachi vs. *Mark Andrews*

_*Callihan was scheduled to challenge new PWG World champion Zack Sabre Jr., but Sabre pulled out earlier in the week due to injury. Therefore, Callihan had an open challenge, which was answered by Drew Galloway*_

*Sami Callihan* vs. Drew Galloway

Marty Scurll vs. *Dalton Castle*​


----------



## 304418

*WCW Souled Out 2000
*
1. Chris Benoit def. Dean Malenko (w/ Shane Douglas) (Triple Threat Theatre match 1: Catch as Catch can)
* If Benoit defeats Jeff Jarrett’s chosen opponents for the Triple Threat Theatre, he will win Jarrett’s WCW US Championship

2. Big Vito & Johnny Stamboli (w/ Disco Inferno) def. David Flair & Crowbar (c), Vampiro & Bam Bam Bigalow, and The Harris Brothers (WCW World Tag Team Championship)

3. Madusa (c) def. Oklahoma (WCW Cruiserweight)

4. Meng def. Brian Knobbs (c), Tank Abbott, Norman Smiley, Fit Finley, & Terry Funk in a Gauntlet match for the WCW Hardcore title

5. Chris Benoit def. Perry Saturn (w/ Shane Douglas) (Triple Threat Theatre match 2: Bunkhouse match)

6. Booker T def. Stevie Ray by pinfall

7. Buff Bagwell def. DDP (Last Man Standing)

8. Benoit def. The Wall (w/ Shane Douglas) (Triple Threat Theatre match 3: Caged Heat)
* Benoit wins US title; concludes Benoit-Jarrett US title storyline
* If Benoit still walks out from WCW, at least World title is protected

9. Kevin Nash def. Jerry Flynn in a squash match
* Nash cuts post match promo stating he doesn’t believe Kidman should be getting at title shot, should be champion or should be in the world title scene

10. Billy Kidman def. Sid Vicious (WCW World Heavyweight Championship) (Special Referee: Arn Anderson)
* Kidman chosen due to lottery held earlier in the night on the PPV
* Kevin Nash interferes and hits a couple Jackknifes on Kidman while ref is down
* Goldberg interferes and spears Nash
* Goldberg spears and Jackhammer’s Sid while ref is down
* Kidman hits the Shooting Star Press and gets the win; locker room empties and celebrates
* Sets the stage for the rest of the year for WCW’s renewal
* While not a fan of the constant run ins in the WCW main events at this point in time, the booking is needed at this point to help set up the change that will come to WCW.


----------



## 304418

*WrestleMania 31* (I liked WM 31 and how it turned out, this is just for fun)

*Brock Lesnar (c)* vs Daniel Bryan - WWE World Heavyweight Championship
- Daniel Bryan announces his retirement after this match
- Lesnar holds the belt ‘till Summerslam, when Rollins (who wins MITB a second time) cashes in on the Undertaker vs Lesnar match (pinning Lesnar)

Undertaker vs *Sting*
- Sting and Undertaker shake hands post match
- Commentators note that The Streak (now 21-2) is in a state of decay

HHH vs *Bray Wyatt* – No Holds Barred
- Wyatt get established as an anti –authority figure
- The Authority is in chaos until WM32

Nikki Bella (c) vs *Brie Bella* vs Paige vs AJ Lee – WWE Divas Championship

Rusev (c) w/ Lana vs *Roman Reigns* – United States Championship
- Reigns becomes established as the new American hero

*Cesaro & Kidd (c)* vs The Usos vs The New Day vs Los Matadores – WWE Tag Team Championship

*Damien Mizdow *vs The Miz – Winner becomes The Miz
- Mizdow then forfeits victory to The Miz as he does not want to be him and can do better

*Randy Orton* vs Seth Rollins – MITB on the line
- Orton cashes in for a match at Battleground with Lesnar and is unsuccessful

Bad News Barrett (c) vs *John Cena* vs Dolph Ziggler vs R-Truth vs Dean Ambrose vs Luke Harper vs Stardust – Intercontinental Championship
- Cena, having accomplished everything in the WWE, starts the Intercontinental Open Challenge the next night on Raw

Kickoff – ATGMBR – *Big Show* wins, eliminating Hideo Itami last


----------



## roipdh12

*Wrestle Mania XIX:*

*Singles Match for the WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar def. Kurt Angle (C)

*Career Threatening Match*
The Rock def. Stone Cold Steve Austin

*Street Fight*
Hulk Hogan def. Vince McMahon

*Singles Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (C) def. Rob Van Dam

*Singles Match*
Shawn Michaels def. Chris Jericho

*Singles Match*
The Undertaker def. Chris Benoit

*Tag Team Match for the World Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boys (C) def. The Legion Of Doom

*Singles Match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus def. Jazz (C)

*Six Man Ladder Match for the Vacant WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Booker T def. Christian & John Cena & Scott Steiner & Kane & Sean O'Haire.

*Tag Team Match Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Team Angle (C) def. Los Guerreros.

*Singles Match for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Rey Mysterio def. Matt Hardy (C)

*Dark: Singles Match*
The Big Show def. A-Train.


----------



## peowulf

My simplest and most effective rebooking suggestion ever:

Scrap the December to Dismember PPV altogether and put the Extreme Elimination Chamber at Armageddon 2006. Cut out five minutes from it so it will go by faster and people won't be as bothered by it, in fact they might actually enjoy it a bit if you put in a ppv with good matches. Cut some time by removing the Miz vs Boogeyman match and some Santa Claus segment they had. So to recap *Armageddon 2006* would look like this:

*Inferno Match*
Kane vs MVP

*WWE Tag Team Ladder Match*
London & Kendrick (c) vs MNM vs Hardys vs William Regal & Dave Taylor

*US Championship*
Chris Benoit (c) vs Chavo Guerrero

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Gregory Helms (c) vs Jimmy Wang Yang

*Last Ride Match*
The Undertaker vs Mr Kennedy

Cut 4-5 minutes from this match too. It was a bit long and boring.

*ECW Championship Extreme Elimination Chamber Match*
Big Show (c) vs RVD vs CM Punk vs Test vs Lashely vs Sabu (/Hardcore Holly)

A new entrant every 3 minutes for a faster pace, in the actual match there were at least two instances where there was only one participant in the ring waiting for the next guy. Great booking. Sabu (or Holly) gets eliminated first instead of Punk. Lashley still wins I guess, but at least it's not gonna be the main event of the worst ppv ever therefore the crowd won't boo the hell out of it. Presumably.

Pretty strong card I think. This ppv was quite good anyway except from that pointless tag team main event match between Batista/Cena vs King Booker & Finlay. I remember Batista had his arm taped, maybe he was too injured to have a proper title defence, so either scrap this match and have a segment with Batista and the King's court attacking him, or if he can go do a triple threat:

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista (c) vs King Booker vs Finlay

There was dissension in the King's court at that time so this could work booking wise.


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2003:*

*Submission Match for the WWE Championship*
Kurt Angle (C) def. Brock Lesnar. Keep the same.

*Singles Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg def. Triple H (C). Like at Unforgiven.

*Singles Match*
Randy Orton def. Shawn Michaels. Like at Unforgiven.

*Singles Match*
John Cena def. The Undertaker. Cena defeats Taker after a distraction from Kane. After the match Kane attacks Taker.

*Singles Match for the Vacant WWE United States Championship*
Eddie Guerrero def. Chris Benoit - Like Vengeance.

*Triple Threat Ladder Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Christian (C) def. Rob Van Dam and Chris Jericho - Take the Unforgiven match and make it a ladder match.

*Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Hass) (C) def. Rey Mysterio and Billy Kidman. Like at Vengeance.

*Dark: Tag Team Match for the World Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boys def. La Resistance (C) via a Disqualification.


----------



## roipdh12

*Wrestle Mania 28:*

*Singles Match*
_The Rock def. John Cena_

*No Disqualification No Count Out Match for the WWE Championship*
_Cm Punk (C) def. Chris Jericho_

*Hell In A Cell Match with Shawn Michaels as the Special Guest Referee*
_The Undertaker def. Triple H_

*Singles Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
_Sheamus def. Daniel Bryan (C)_

*Singles Match for control over both Raw and Smackdown*
_Mark Henry (representing John Laurinaitis) def. Randy Orton (representing Teddy Long)_

*Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
_Cody Rhodes (C) def. The Big Show_

*Inferno Match*
Zack Ryder def. Kane

*Singles Match for the WWE United States Championship and Vickie Guerrero's Managerial Services*
Dolph Ziggler (C) def. Jack Swagger

*Singles Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Natalya def. Beth Pheonix (C)

*Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Chosen Ones (The Miz and Drew Mclntyre) def. Kofi Kingston and R Truth (C).

*Pre-Show: Twenty Man Wrestle Mania Battle Royal to become the No.1 Contender for a title of his choosing*
Alberto Del Rio won by last eliminating Santino Marrela.



*Wrestle Mania 29:*

*Streak vs Streak Match for the WWE Championship*
_The Undertaker def. Cm Punk (C) (w\Paul Heyman)_

*Street Fight*
_John Cena def. Brock Lesnar (w\Paul Heyman)_

*Six Man Tag Team Match*
_The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Seth Rolins & Roman Reigns) def. Team Bring It (The Rock & Randy Orton & Sheamus)_

*Singles Match*
_Triple H (w\Shawn Michaels) def. Dolph Ziggler (w\AJ Lee and Big E)_

*Triple Threat Mach Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
_RyBack def. The Big Show (C) and Mark Henry_

*Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Wade Barrett (C) def. Chris Jericho

*Singles Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee (w\Big E) def. Kaitlyn (C)

*Fatal 4 Way TLC Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Team Hell No def. Team Rhodes Scholars (C) & Cesaro and The Miz & The Usos. 

*Pre-Show: Singles Match for the WWE United States Championship *
_Alberto Del Rio (C) (w\Ricardo Rodriguez) def. Jack Swagger (w\Zeb Coulter)_




*Wrestle Mania 30:*

*Singles Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
_Daniel Bryan def. Triple H (C)
_
*Singles Match*
_The Undertaker def. John Cena
_
*Singles Match*
_Brock Lesnar def. Batista
_
*Six Man Tag Team Street Fight*
_The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) def. The Shield (Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns).
_
*Singles Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
_Paige def. AJ Lee (C)
_
*Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
_RyBack (C) def. Randy Orton
_

*Singles Match*
Cody Rhodes def. Goldust

*First Annual Thirty Man Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
_Cesaro won by last eliminating The Big Show
_
*Pre-Show: Fatal 4 Way Tag Team Elimination Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
_The Usos def. The Real Americans & The New Age Outlaws (C) & The Prime Time Players._



*Wrestle Mania 31:*

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
_Seth Rollins def. Brock Lesnar (C) and Roman Reigns_

*Singles Match*
_The Undertaker def. Sting_

*Singles Match for the WWE United States Championship*
_RyBack def. Rusev (C)_

*Singles Match*
_Triple H def. Dean Ambrose_

*No Holds Barred Match*
_Randy Orton def. Seth Rollins_

*Singles Match*
_Bray Wyatt def. Daniel Bryan
_
*Tag Team Match*
_AJ Lee and Paige def. The Bella Twins
_
*Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
_John Cena def. Cesaro (C)
_
*Thirty Man Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
_The Big Show won by last eliminating Dolph Ziggler
_
*Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
_The New Day (Kofi Kingston and Big E) def. The Usos (C)
_
*Street Fight*
_Damien Sandow def. The Miz
_
*Pre-Show: Tag Team Match*
_The Ascension (Konnor and Viktor) def. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper and Erick Rowan)_



*Wrestle Mania 32:*

*Singles Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
_Roman Reigns def. Dean Ambrose (C)_

*Hell In A Cell Match*
_Bray Wyatt def. The Undertaker
_
*Street Fight with the winner gaining full contol over Raw*
_Shane McMahon def. Triple H
_
*Singles Match*
_Brock Lesnar def. RyBack
_
*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Women's Championship*
_Charlotte (C) def. Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch.
_
*Singles Match*
_AJ Styles def. Chris Jericho
_
*Fatal 4 Way TLC Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
_The New Day (C) def. The League Of Nations & The Dudley Boys & The Usos.
_
*Singles Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
_Kevin Owens (C) def. Sami Zayn
_
*Third Annual Twenty Man Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
_Baron Corbin won by last eliminating Kane.
_
*Pre-Show: Singles Match for the WWE United States Championship*
_Damien Sandow (C) def. Cody Rhodes.
_
*Pre-Show: Fatal 4 Way Match to determinate the No.1 Contender for the WWE Women's Championship*
_Emma def. Paige & Natalya & Naomi.
_
*Pre-Show: Singles Match*
_Kalisto def. Sin Cara
_


*An important note:
This is a realist way of booking, as all of those matches could have easily happened without any big backstage\ego\contract issues in reality as far as we as fans know.*


----------



## Frost99

Summer Slam 2010 was such a *DISAPPOINTMENT*, from Nexus LOSING, Casper keeping the WWE Title by DQ, a lame ass Kane/Taker story starting & the SES lossing to the big slow. Let's try to fix things using the #WWELogics own storylines @ the time.....









- _So it's at this point where the Nexus ISN'T part of the active roster, so there's NO NEED to have them in this match except as lumber jacks & Cena get's his team WWE lumber jacks as well. The match ENDS with Cena LOSING to Barrett after some members of team WWE walk out on Jon Boy but just as it looks like anther beat down is on the way a RETURNING Daniel Bryan makes the save for Cena giving the fans a feel good moment to leave but the fact remains *Nexus 1 - Cena 0*_









-_Keeping with the storyline of a "injured" Taker Paul Bearer returns and guides Kane towards the truth, all signs do point to Rey as Teddy Long makes it a casket match. Much like the real life situation Taker indeed appears in the coffin but HELP Kane to destroy Mysterio as Kane retains & the Bros of Disturction reunite to reek HAVOC on SD, there's MORE to this story.
_








-_So mid-card champion Casper needs to have the title taken OFF him ASAP so why not finally FINISH the story between Y2J/Edge from that years Mania in a 3-way which see's Edge or Jericho win it from the other as the draft happens in Sep with the loser moving to SD anyways._









- _The SES finally gets a win and a new members as Punk indeed's PINS the giant adding to his strangle hold over SD. _









-_Miz screwed Orton back @ MITB so a re-match is set & a debuting Alex Riley helps Miz to screw Randy again, continuing the feud. _









-_At this point the ENTIRE Divas divisions moves over to SD so it really doesn't matters who wins as that ugly ass butterfly belt will be there until 2016_









_-Remember when Evan Borne was a thing? With a victory over Y2J on PPV & his matches with Orton Borne was on the rise & back @ MITB Borne was the reason why Mark lost, so why not have a match between the 2, either David beats Goliath or the Hall of Pain begins early._









-_The USO's were actually HEELS, intentional heel back when they debuted in 2010, this thing between the Hart's & the Samoan's has been building since June this is the blow off match for the tag titles but the women get involved as well in a six person tag to open the show._









-_Kick off show, Drew/Kofi had been battling over the IC Title since the spring & Kofi's leg drop off the ladder back @ MITB only furthered things between the two, while Maryse & Debiase had been causing problems for Morrison post MITB. _​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*WrestleMania 31*

_*Rollins knocked Bryan out of the ring and performed a Curb Stomp on Lesnar, pinning him to win the title. Post-match, Rollins ran back up the entrance ramp and celebrated with the world championship belt*_

*Money in the Bank cash-in match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) (with Paul Heyman) vs. *Seth Rollins*

_*While both men still were down following the match, Seth Rollins ran in from the back with his Money in the Bank briefcase and cashed in his contract*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Brock Lesnar(c) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Daniel Bryan

_*Following the match, Undertaker and Sting shook hands in the ring while the commentary team speculated that the rivalry between WWE and WCW had finally been put to rest*_

*The Undertaker* vs. Sting

_*The end of the match came when Lana climbed onto the ring apron, which prompted Hogan to interfere on Cena's behalf, and was accidentally knocked off by Rusev, who then suffered an Attitude Adjustment for Cena's pin and the title. This was Rusev's first pinfall loss in WWE since he debuted in the main roster in April 2014*_

*United States Championship*
Rusev(c) (with Lana) vs. *John Cena (with Hulk Hogan)*

_*The Bellas began to gloat about their accomplishments, which prompted Paige to return to bring UFC Women's Bantamweight Champion Ronda Rousey (who was sitting in the front row) into the ring. After Rousey let Nikki know that she "owns every ring she is in" Paige and AJ attacked Brie and Rousey then threw both Bellas from the ring, first teasing an armbar on Nikki*_

*Divas Championship*
Nikki Bella(c) (with Brie Bella) vs. *Paige (with AJ Lee)*

*Randy Orton* vs. Seth Rollins (with Jamie Noble and Joey Mercury)

*Stardust* vs. Goldust

_*When Wyatt climbed the ladder, Ambrose turned on him by powerbombing Wyatt through a ladder, knocking him out of the match as result. Reigns would then win the match after he and Barrett exchanged headbutts at the top of the ladder, causing Barrett to fall backwards and allowing Reigns to claim his first Intercontinental Championship*_

*Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Wade Barrett(c) vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Bray Wyatt vs. *Roman Reigns* vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback

Other participants included in order of elimination: Adam Rose, Alex Riley, Diego, Fandango, Bo Dallas, Fernando, Darren Young, El Torito, Heath Slater, Sin Cara, Konnor, Viktor, Kalisto, Mark Henry, Titus O'Neil, Jack Swagger, Zack Ryder, Erick Rowan, Curtis Axel, Kane, Damien Mizdow & The Miz

*Pre-Show Match #2: André the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
*Neville* won by last eliminating Big Show

*Pre-Show Match #1: Fatal 4-Way Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Tyson Kidd & Cesaro(c) (with Natalya)* vs. Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs. The Usos (with Naomi) vs. The New Day (with Xavier Woods)











*Extreme Rules 2015*

*Extreme Rules Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Seth Rollins(c) (with J & J Security)* vs. Randy Orton (with Kane)

_*Stardust shook Goldust's hand after the match, but then attacked his brother and confronted his father, informing them that their feud was not over*_

*Texas Bullrope Match*
Stardust vs. *Goldust*

*Last Woman Standing Match for the Divas Championship*
Paige(c) vs. *Nikki Bella (with Brie Bella)*

*Steel Cage Match for the United States Championship*
John Cena(c) vs. *Rusev (with Lana)*

*Tag Team Tables Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Tyson Kidd & Cesaro(c) (with Natalya)* vs. Big Show & Mark Henry

*Hair vs. Hair Match*
The Miz (with Summer Rae) vs. *Damien Sandow*

*Fatal 4-Way Elimination Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Roman Reigns(c)* vs. Wade Barrett vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Luke Harper

*Pre-Show Match*
*Sheamus* vs. Dolph Ziggler











*King of the Ring 2015*

*King of the Ring Finals*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Luke Harper

*Submission Match for the United States Championship*
Rusev(c) (with Lana) vs. *John Cena*

*King of the Ring Semifinal*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Sheamus

*King of the Ring Semifinal*
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Luke Harper*

The Bella Twins vs. *Naomi & Tamina*

*King of the Ring Quarterfinal*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Stardust

*King of the Ring Quarterfinal*
*Sheamus* vs. Damien Sandow

*King of the Ring Quarterfinal*
Neville vs. *Luke Harper*

*King of the Ring Quarterfinal*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. Wade Barrett











*Elimination Chamber 2015*

*Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Seth Rollins(c) (with J & J Security)* vs. Intercontinental Champion Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton vs. Sheamus vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Ryback

*Champion vs. Champion Match*
United States Champion John Cena vs. *NXT Champion Kevin Owens*

*Dean Ambrose* vs. Bo Dallas 

Wade Barrett vs. *Neville* 

*Divas Championship*
*Nikki Bella(c)* vs. Naomi

*Elimination Chamber Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Tyson Kidd & Cesaro(c) (with Natalya)* vs. The New Day (with Xavier Woods) vs. The Prime Time Players vs. Damien Sandow & Curtis Axel vs. Jimmy Uso & Zack Ryder vs. Los Matadores (with El Torito)

*Pre-Show Match*
*Stardust* vs. R-Truth











*NXT TakeOver: Unstoppable*

_*After Owens executed a Pop Up Powerbomb for a near-fall, Zayn appeared to be injured. Medical personnel repeatedly checked on him. As Zayn appeared to have injured his shoulder and was unable to compete, the match came to a halt. As a result, Owens retained the NXT Championship*_

*NXT Championship with with Samoa Joe as special guest ringside enforcer*
*Kevin Owens(c)* vs. Sami Zayn

*NXT Women's Championship*
*Sasha Banks(c)* vs. Becky Lynch

_*Towards the end of the match, Alexa Bliss attacked Carmella. As Cass checked on his valet, Murphy appeared and hit him with a Superkick. Blake shook the ring ropes, so that Enzo fell off and was pinned following Fall of Man, giving the win to the Tag Team Champions*_

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
*The Ascension(c)* vs. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (with Carmella)

*Baron Corbin* vs. Rhyno

_*The show opened with an impromptu match between Finn Bálor and Tyler Breeze. The match originally also included Hideo Itami to determine who would be the number one contender for the NXT Championship but Itami suffered a shoulder injury and was not able to compete. To explain Itami's absence the WWE aired footage of a attack on Itami in the parking lot. While never explicitly stated, the footage revealed that Kevin Owens was near by during the attack*_

Finn Bálor vs. *Tyler Breeze*

*Bayley & Charlotte* vs. Emma & Dana Brooke











*Money in the Bank 2015*

_*At the end of the match, Ambrose attempted a Diving Elbow Drop but Rollins pulled the referee in front of him, who was knocked down. Rollins attempted a Phoenix Splash but Ambrose avoided the move and pinned Rollins after Dirty Deeds, giving Ambrose the championship. However, Rollins did not lose the championship to Dean Ambrose, but he was disqualified due to using the referee as a guard. Roman Reigns appeared, attacking Rollins with a Superman Punch and passed Ambrose the belt. After Reigns fought off Kane with a Spear and Jamie Noble and Joey Mercury with Superman Punches, Ambrose and Reigns left through the crowd, taking the title belt with them*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Seth Rollins(c) (with J & J Security) vs. *Dean Ambrose*

*Match for the vacant WWE Tag Team Championship*
*World's Largest Tag Team (Big Show & Mark Henry)* vs. The New Day (Big E & Xavier Woods)

*Champion vs. Champion Match*
*United States Champion John Cena* vs. NXT Champion Kevin Owens

*Triple Threat Match for the Divas Championship*
*Nikki Bella(c) (with Brie Bella)* vs. Paige vs. Naomi (with Tamina)

The Prime Time Players vs. *The Lucha Dragons*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match for a WWE World Heavyweight Championship match contract*
Intercontinental Champion Roman Reigns vs. Randy Orton vs. *Sheamus* vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Neville vs. Kofi Kingston 

*Pre-Show Match*
Wade Barrett vs. *Damien Sandow*











*The Beast in the East*

*NXT Championship*
Kevin Owens(c) vs. *Finn Bálor*

_*Barrett blamed Cesaro for the loss and tried to attack him, only for Cesaro to instead retaliate with a Cesaro Swing on Barrett*_

*John Cena & Dolph Ziggler* vs. Cesaro & Wade Barrett

_*After the match was over, Kane was injured by Lesnar, who smashed his ankle with the steel ring steps, before he dropped him with another F5*_

*Brock Lesnar* vs. Kane

*Divas Championship*
*Nikki Bella(c)* vs. Paige

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*The New Day* vs. The Lucha Dragons & Diego

*Chris Jericho* vs. Neville











*Battleground 2015*

_*The climax of the match saw one hooded person perform a Superkick on Reigns on the outside and another execute Sister Abigail on Ambrose in the ring, which then allowed Rollins to win. The mystery men were revealed as Bray Wyatt and Luke Harper, indicating a Wyatt Family reunion.

After the match, Brock Lesnar returned from suspension and laid Rollins out with an F5*_

*Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship; If Rollins is counted out or disqualified, he will lose the title*
*Seth Rollins(c) (J & J Security and Kane)* vs. Dean Ambrose (with Roman Reigns)

_*On the June 29 episode of Raw, Cesaro answered Cena's United States Championship open challenge and won by disqualification after Owens interfered and assaulted Cesaro. On the July 13 episode of Raw, Cena confronted Cesaro and Owens about who should face him for the championship. This resulted in a triple threat match being made for Battleground*_

*Triple Threat Match for the United States Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Kevin Owens vs. Cesaro

*Six-Woman Tag Team Match*
*The Bella Twins & Alicia Fox* vs. Paige, Naomi & Tamina

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Roman Reigns(c)* vs. The Miz

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*World's Largest Tag Team(c)* vs. The Lucha Dragons

*Randy Orton* vs. Bo Dallas

*Pre-Show Match*
*Wade Barrett* vs. Damien Sandow











*NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn*

_*After the match, Banks and Charlotte celebrated with Bayley*_

*Ladder Match for the NXT Women's Championship*
Sasha Banks(c) vs. *Bayley*

*Last Chance Match for the NXT Championship*
*Finn Bálor(c)* vs. Tyler Breeze

Jushin Thunder Liger vs. *Baron Corbin*

*Solomon Crowe* vs. Apollo Crews

_*Before the match, Blue Pants appeared to support The Vaudevillains*_

*Fatal 4-Way Tag Team Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship*
The Ascension(c) vs. *Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (with Carmella)* vs. Blake and Murphy (with Alexa Bliss) vs. The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch) (with Blue Pants)

Kevin Owens vs. *Samoa Joe* 











*Summerslam 2015*

_*Jon Stewart entered the ring with a chair, apparently to assist Lesnar but then hit him with a low blow before Rollins performed a Pedigree on Lesnar onto the chair*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Seth Rollins(c)* vs. Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)

*Cesaro* vs. Wade Barrett

_*On the July 13 episode of Raw, after weeks of being outnumbered by The Bella Twins, Paige introduced the debuting Charlotte as her ally*_

The Bella Twins vs. *Paige & Charlotte*

*United States Championship*
*John Cena(c)* vs. Kevin Owens

_*Braun Strowman made his WWE debut, assisting Wyatt for the victory*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Roman Reigns(c) (with Dean Ambrose) vs. *Bray Wyatt (with Luke Harper)*

_*Lana walked away from Rusev after the match, hinting that their association was over*_

*Dolph Ziggler* vs. Rusev (with Lana)

*Stephen Amell & Neville* vs. Stardust & The Miz

*Sheamus* vs. Randy Orton

_*After the match, the Dudley Boyz made their return to WWE, performing a 3D on Xavier Woods through a table*_

*3-on-2 Handicap Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The World's Largest Tag Team(c) vs. *The New Day*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TNA Slammiversary 2016*

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
Tyrus(c) vs. *Drew Galloway*

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
Beer Wolves (James Storm & Eddie Edwards)(c) vs. *Decay (with Rosemary)*

*"I Quit" Match with Jeff Hardy as the Special Guest Referee*
*EC3* vs. Matt Hardy (with Reby Sky)

*Lashley* vs. Mike Bennett (with Maria)

_*Drake won by disqualification*_

*TNA Television Championship*
Bram(c) vs. *Eli Drake*

Rockstar Spud vs. *Grado*

*TNA Knockouts Championship*
Gail Kim(c) vs. *Jade*

The BroMans (with DJ Z) vs. *The Tribunal (with Raquel)*

*3-Way Match for the X-Division Championship*
*Trevor Lee(c)* vs. Andrew Everett vs. Mark Andrews

*Dark Match*
*Pepper Parks (with Cherry Bomb)* vs. Mahabali Shera​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Dark Match
JBL b. Rey Mysterio Intercontinental Championship (10:32)

*WrestleMania XXV*
The Colóns b. John Morrison and The Miz Lumberjack match to unify the WWE Tag Team and World Tag Team Championship(08:20)

Michelle McCool b. Mickie James SmackDown vs Raw Battle for Brand Supremacy (07:03)

CM Punk wins Money in the Bank ladder match (14:02)

Steve Austin b. Chris Jericho (00:21)

Christian b. Jeff Hardy Extreme Rules match (14:32)

Edge b. Triple H WWE Championship (13:26)

Shawn Michaels b. The Undertaker (30:12)

Randy Orton b. John Cena , Batista World Heavyweight Championship (15:32)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Night of Champions 2015*

_*While Rollins was celebrating, Sheamus ran to the ring in order to cash in his Money in the Bank contract. Rollins attempted to strike Sheamus with the WWE World Heavyweight Championship belt but Sheamus ducked before executing a Brogue Kick on Rollins. Before Sheamus could cash in, Sting appeared and attacked Rollins and Sheamus with his baseball bat. Sting then executed a Scorpion Death Drop on Rollins and stood over him as the event ended*_

*Match for both the WWE World Heavyweight Championship and the United States Championship*
*Seth Rollins(c)* vs. John Cena(c)

_*Chris Jericho returned with the Highlight Reel with Kevin Owens as the show's guest, eventually leading to Owens attacking Jericho*_

_*Reigns and Ambrose's partner was revealed to be the returning Kane*_

*Six-Man Tag Team Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*The Wyatt Family(c) (Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper & Braun Strowman)* vs. Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose & Kane

Dolph Ziggler (with Summer Rae) vs. *Rusev*

*Tag Team Turmoil Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The New Day(c) (with Xavier Woods)* vs. The Dudley Boyz vs. World's Largest Tag Team vs. The Prime Time Players vs. Damien Sandow & Curtis Axel

*Divas Championship; If Nikki is counted out or disqualified, she will lose the title*
Nikki Bella(c) (with Brie Bella) vs. *Charlotte (with Ric Flair)*

*Pre-Show Match*
*The Ascension (with Stardust)* vs. The Lucha Dragons











*WWE Live from Madison Square Garden*

_*After the match, Sting appeared and performed a Scorpion Death Drop on Rollins*_

*Triple Threat Steel Cage Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Seth Rollins(c)* vs. Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena

*Zack Ryder* vs. Bo Dallas

_*At the end of the match, The Dudley Boyz executed a 3D on Kingston but Xavier Woods interfered. Accordingly, the Dudley Boyz won by disqualification but the New Day retained the title. After the match, The Dudley Boyz put Woods through a table with a 3D*_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day(c) (with Xavier Woods) vs. *The Dudley Boyz*

Chris Jericho vs. *Kevin Owens*

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the Divas Championship*
*Charlotte(c)* vs. Nikki Bella vs. Paige vs. Brie Bella

*Neville* vs. Stardust

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Randy Orton, Dolph Ziggler & Mark Henry* vs. Sheamus, Big Show & Rusev











*NXT TakeOver: Respect*

*Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Tournament Final*
The Mechanics vs. *Jason Jordan & Chad Gable*

*NXT Women's Championship*
*Bayley(c)* vs. Emma (with Dana Brooke)

*NXT Championship*
*Finn Bálor(c)* vs. Solomon Crowe

Sasha Banks vs. *Asuka* 

*Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Tournament Semi-final*
Tyler Breeze & Baron Corbin vs. *Jason Jordan & Chad Gable*

*Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic Tournament Semi-final*
NXT Tag Team Champions Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (with Carmella) vs. *The Mechanics*











*Hell in a Cell 2015*

_*In the end, Wyatt attempted to execute Sister Abigail into a kendo stick wedged in the padding of a turnbuckle, but the lights went out. When the lights came back on, The Brothers of Destruction emerged and helped Reigns attack The Wyatt Family outside the cell, allowing Ambrose to throw Wyatt into the kendo stick and pin Wyatt after Dirty Deeds to win the match*_

*Hell in a Cell Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Bray Wyatt(c) (with The Wyatt Family) vs. *Dean Ambrose (with Roman Reigns)*

_*After losing, Sting was attacked by Rollins as Triple H and Stephanie McMahon emerged onto the entrance ramp to celebrate their return*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship; If Sting loses, he will be fired as Commissioner*
*Seth Rollins(c)* vs. Sting

*Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Randy Orton

*First Match in Best of Seven Series for the Divas Championship*
*Charlotte(c)* vs. Paige

_*Big E and Woods retained with help from Luke Harper and the returning Erick Rowan*_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The New Day(c)* vs. The Dudley Boyz

_*After Brie accidentally cost her sister the Divas Championship against Charlotte at Night of Champions, Nikki turned on her sister. The next several weeks saw the twins fight in several backstage and in-ring segments, including Alicia Fox and Team B.A.D. assisting Nikki in assaulting Brie*_

*Hell in a Cell Match*
Nikki Bella vs. *Brie Bella*

_*The event began with Rollins issuing an Open Challenge for the United States Championship. Alberto Del Rio, making his return to WWE, was revealed as Rollins' opponent*_

*United States Championship*
Seth Rollins(c) vs. *Alberto Del Rio*

*Pre-Show Match*
*Kevin Owens* vs. Neville











*Survivor Series 2015*

_*After the match, Triple H came in the ring to congratulate Reigns. Triple H offered Reigns a handshake but Reigns attacked him with a Spear. Sheamus surprised Reigns with a Brogue Kick and cashed in his Money in the Bank contract to win the championship*_

*Money in the Bank cash-in match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Roman Reigns(c) vs. *Sheamus*

*Tournament Final for the vacant WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Roman Reigns* vs. Kevin Owens

_*Towards the end of the match, Wyatt performed a Spider Walk although Undertaker sat up and attempted to perform a Tombstone Piledriver before Strowman attacked him from behind. Strowman then choked Undertaker out to allow Wyatt to hit Sister Abigail, eliminating Undertaker as well as leaving Wyatt and Strowman as the survivors of the match.

After the match, The Undertaker was given a standing ovation from the crowd. Undertaker performed his signature pose but The Wyatt Family returned to the ring. Undertaker tried to fight them off but was overwhelmed. The Wyatt Family carried The Undertaker away as the event ended*_

*Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match*
The Brothers of Destruction & The Dudley Boyz vs. *The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Braun Strowman, Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)*

The Miz vs. *Jack Swagger (with Zeb Colter)*

_*With this win, Paige went up 3-1 in the series, putting Charlotte in danger of losing the series and her title in the next match*_

*Fourth Match in Best of Seven Series for the Divas Championship with Becky Lynch as Special Guest Referee*
Charlotte(c) vs. *Paige*

_*During his feud with Rusev, Summer Rae attempted to seduce Ziggler but he rebuffed her advances. On the November 2 episode of Raw, Tyler Breeze made his WWE debut and attacked Dolph Ziggler during his match with Kevin Owens, allowing Owens to get the victory. During a Miz TV segment between Summer Rae and Ziggler on the November 7 episode of Smackdown, Summer introduced Breeze as her "new man", and she subsequently began managing him. Breeze would go on to eliminate Ziggler from the match.

Neville performed the Red Arrow on Sheamus to be the sole survivor*_

*Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Tag Team Match*
WWE Tag Team Champions The New Day, Sheamus, Rusev, Wade Barrett & Tyler Breeze (with Lana and Summer Rae) vs. *Dolph Ziggler, Neville, The Usos, Ryback & The Lucha Dragons*

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Semifinal Match*
Intercontinental Champion Dean Ambrose vs. *Kevin Owens*

_*Cesaro advanced to the semifinals with a victory over Neville but pulled out of the tournament to get surgery for a torn rotator cuff muscle in his left shoulder that had been injured for at least two months, and that would leave him out of action for four to six months. As a result, Del Rio took his place*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Semifinal Match*
*Roman Reigns* vs. United States Champion Alberto Del Rio (with Zeb Colter)

*Pre-Show: Six-Man Tag Team Match*
The Cosmic Wasteland vs. *Goldust & The Prime Time Players*











*TLC 2015*

_*Owens retained when both men fell out through two tables stacked outside the ring, covering Ambrose for the win*_

*TLC Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Dean Ambrose(c) vs. *Kevin Owens*

_*This was the final "best of seven" match in their series*_

*Chairs Match for the Divas Championship*
*Charlotte(c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Paige (with Becky Lynch)

_*After the match, Sheamus was celebrating when Roman Reigns attacked Sheamus with a chair. Triple H, Stephanie McMahon and WWE officials attempted to calm Reigns down but Reigns attacked Triple H with a Superman Punch, followed by several chair shots, a powerbomb onto the Spanish broadcast table and an Elbow Drop through the broadcast table. As medical personnel attempted to help Triple H out, Reigns executed a Spear on Triple H, ending the segment*_

*Ladder Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Sheamus(c)* vs. Neville

*United States Championship*
*Alberto Del Rio(c) (with Zeb Colter and Jack Swagger) * vs. Stardust (with The Ascension)

Dolph Ziggler vs. *Tyler Breeze (with Summer Rae)*

_*Reigns lost after getting himself disqualified by using a steel chair*_

*2-on-1 Handicap Match*
Roman Reigns vs. *Wade Barrett & Rusev (with Lana)*

*Invitational Tables Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day(c) (with Xavier Woods) vs. *The Dudley Boyz* vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (with Bray Wyatt and Braun Strowman) vs. The Prime Time Players vs. The Ascension (with Stardust) vs. The Lucha Dragons 

_*After a six-month absence from television due to Tyson Kidd's spinal injury, Natalya made her return on the November 30 edition of Raw only to suffer a 2-on-1 attack by Team B.A.D.*_

*Pre-Show Match*
*Natalya* vs. Naomi (with Tamina)











*NXT TakeOver: London*

*NXT Championship*
*Finn Bálor(c)* vs. Samoa Joe

*NXT Women's Championship*
*Bayley(c)* vs. Alexa Bliss (with Blake & Murphy)

_*Due to an earlier victory over NXT Tag Team Champions Enzo and Cass in the semi-finals of the Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic, Dash and Dawson earned a title match. On the October 28 episode of NXT, Dash and Dawson would attack Enzo and Cass before their match, completely laying out Enzo while decimating Cass' knee. On the November 11 episode of NXT, Dash and Dawson won the match to become NXT Tag Team Champions.

Dash and Dawson would go on to win by disqualification, retaining their titles*_

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
*Dash & Dawson(c)* vs. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (with Carmella)

*Baron Corbin* vs. Apollo Crews

*Sasha Banks & Asuka* vs. Emma & Dana Brooke











*Royal Rumble 2016*

_*The final four consisted of Lesnar, the returning Kevin Owens, Ambrose and the debuting AJ Styles. Styles hit a Pelé Kick on Lesnar, but Lesnar recovered quickly and eliminated Styles. Owens and Ambrose then battled each other near the ropes until Lesnar tried to eliminate them both Owens and Ambrose. Owens was eliminated, while Ambrose held on to the ropes. After a total of thirteen suplexes on Ambrose, Lesnar went outside the ring, grabbed a steel chair and tried to use it to hit Ambrose. Ambrose avoided the chairshot and hit Lesnar with a low blow. As Lesnar recovered, the already-eliminated The Wyatt Family re-entered the match and attacked Lesnar for previously throwing them out. Ambrose used kendo sticks and chairs to try to keep Lesnar down and then clotheslined him over the top rope to win the Rumble*_

*Royal Rumble Match for a WWE World Heavyweight Championship match at WrestleMania 32*
*Dean Ambrose (#19)* won by last eliminating Brock Lesnar (#23)

_*With the help of his cousin The Rock, Reigns overcame Triple H's biased officiating along with King Barrett and Rusev's interferences to defeat Sheamus and win the WWE World Heavyweight Championship for the second time*_

*Title vs. Career Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship with Triple H special guest referee; If any member of the WWE locker room disregarded their ban from ringside, they would be fired*
Sheamus(c) vs. *Roman Reigns*

*Extreme Rules Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz(c)* vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan)

_*After Colter caused Swagger to stumble during the match, Del Rio ended their association for good before shaking hands with Swagger*_

*United States Championship*
*Alberto Del Rio(c) (with Zeb Colter)* vs. Jack Swagger

_*Charlotte defeated Becky by roll-up after Flair interfering on his daughter's behalf. After the match, Charlotte attacked Becky, solidifying her heel turn until Sasha Banks made her WWE debut, applying The Banks Statement on Charlotte until Flair pulled his daughter out of the ring*_

*Divas Championship*
*Charlotte(c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Becky Lynch

*Pre-Show Match to qualify for the Royal Rumble Match*
*The Lucha Dragons* vs. Epico & Primo


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Best in the World 2016*

_*On May 12, Nigel McGuinness announced Jay Lethal vs. Adam Cole for the pay-per-view after Cole stepped aside to let Colt Cabana challenge for the title in his hometown of Chicago, Illinois at Global Wars. 

At the end of the match, The Young Bucks entered the ring after superkicking Hendrix, Dijak and referee Todd Sinclair, attacking both Lethal as Cole laid unconscious from an earlier Lethal Injection. The show concluded The Young Bucks taking over the ring*_

*ROH World Championship*
_Jay Lethal(c) (with Taeler Hendrix and Donovan Dijak) vs. Adam Cole ends in a No Contest_

_*On June 22, 2016, ROH announced that Strong would be leaving the promotion following the June 25 television tapings*_

*2 out of 3 Falls Match to determine the #1 Contender to the ROH World Television Championship*
Roderick Strong vs. *Bobby Fish*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
War Machine(c) vs. *The Young Bucks*

*Match where if Castle wins, he gets The Boys back and if Young wins, Castle would become one of Young's men*
*Dalton Castle* vs. Silas Young

*Motor City Machine Guns* vs. The Addiction

Moose (with Stokely Hathaway) vs. *Kyle O'Reilly*

*Jay Briscoe (with Mark Briscoe)* vs. Adam Page (with BJ Whitmer)

_*Kamaitachi confronted NJPW young lion Jay White after losing and then assaulted him in the audience. White recovered, hopped the guardrail and attacked Kamaitachi in return until being contained by ACH and security*_

*ACH* vs. Kamaitachi​


----------



## JeriTest23

BATTLEGROUND:

- Dolph Ziggler defeat Sheamus to win the IC Title 
- Wade Barrett defeat R-Truth
- Randy Orton defeat Luke Harper and Erick Rowan
- Rusev defeat Roman Reigns
- John Cena defeat Kevin Owens to retain the US title
- Nikki Bella defeat Paige
-Seth Rollins defeat Brock Lesnar by DQ to retain the WH title


SUMMERSLAM:

- Sheamus and Wade Barrett defeat Dolph Ziggler and Ryback
- New Day defeat Cesaro and Kidd to win the WWE Tag Team Titles
- Niki Bella defeat Paige to retain the Divas title
- Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose defeat Kane and Rusev
- Kevin Owens defeat Neville
- Bray Wyatt defeat Randy Orton
- Seth Rollins defeat John Cena to retain the world title and wins the US belt
- Brock Lesnar defeat Undertaker

NIGHT OF CHAMPIONS

- New Day defeat PTP to retain the tag team belts
- John Cena, The Usos and Ryback defeat Kane,The Miz,Wade Barrett and Sheamus
- Kevin Owens defeat Dolph Ziggler to win the IC belt
- Dean Ambrose defeat Luke Harper
- Rusev defeat Cesaro
- Charlotte defeat Nikki Bella to win the Divas Title 
- Seth Rollins defeat Neville to retain the US Title
- Seth Rollins defeat John Cena to retain the WWE WHC


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Pre-show
Erick Rowan and Ryback b. Jamie Noble and Joey Mercury

*Fastlane 2015*
*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Bad News Barrett b. The Miz (with Damien Mizdow) , Dean Ambrose (13:01)

Goldust b. Stardust (8:55)

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Brock Lesnar b. Daniel Bryan (0:50)

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Tyson Kidd and Cesaro (with Natalya) b. The Usos (with Naomi) 9:33

*WWE Divas Championship*
Nikki Bella (c) (with Brie Bella) b. Paige (5:34)

*United States Championship*
Rusev (c) (with Lana) b. John Cena by Tko (18:42)

Roman Reigns & Sting & Dolph Ziggler b. Seth Rollins & Big Show & Kane (16:43)


----------



## JeriTest23

HELL IN A CELL 2015

- Dean Ambrose and Roma Reigns defeat Bray Wyatt and Luke Harper in a HIAC Match
- Alberto Del Rio defeat John Cena to win the US Title
_Cena wins the belt the Raw after NOC_
- New Day defeat Dudley Boys to retain the tag titles
- Charlotte defeat Brie Bella to retain the Divas title
- Seth Rollins defeat Kane to retain the WWE WHC
- Brock Lesnar defeat Undertaker in a HIAC Match

SURVIVOR SERIES 2015

- New Day defeat Lucha Dragons,PTP,Ascencion,Dudleys, Strowman and Rowan and The Usos in a Gauntlet Match to retain the tag titles
_PTP eliminates Ascencion, Rowan and Strowman eliminates PTP, Dudleys eliminates Strowman ad Rowan, The Usos eliminate Dudleys, Lucha Dragons eliminates Usos and New Day eliminates LD_
- Charlotte defeat Natalya to retain the Divas Title
- Tyler Breeze defeat Dolph Ziggler
- Team Del Rio (Del Rio,Rusev,Sheamus,Barrett and The Miz) defeat Team Neville(Neville,Goldust,Ryback,R-Truth and Damien Sandow)
_Rusev pins Goldust,Sheamus pins Truth, Ryback pins Barrett, Neville pins Miz,Sheamus pins Sandow and Del Rio pins Ryback_
- Undertaker and Kane defeat Wyatt and Harper
- Roman Reigns defeat Cesaro, Kevin Owens and Dean Ambrose to win the WWE WHC
- Sheamus cashes in the MITB briefcase to win the WWE WHC

TLC 2015

- New Day defeat Lucha Dragons and The Usos in a Ladder Match to retain the tag team belts
- Dean Ambrose defeat Kevin Owens to win the IC Title
- Sasha Banks defeat Becky Lynch
- The Wyatt Family defeat The ECW Originals (The Dudley Boyz,Tommy Dreamer and Rhyno) in a Elimination Tables Match
- Alberto Del Rio defeat Neville and Jack Swagger in a Chairs Match to retain the US Title
- Tyler Breeze defeat Dolph Ziggler
- Charlotte defeat Paige to retain the Divas title 
- Sheamus defeat Roman Reigns in a TLC Match to retain the WWE WHC


----------



## 304418

*Wrestlemania XX*

*WWE United States Championship Match*
Big Show(c) vs _John Cena_

*Interpromotional Tag Team Battle Royal for the World & WWE Tag Team Championships*
_RVD & Booker T (c)_ vs Dudley Boyz vs Garrison Cade & Mark Jindrak vs La Resistance vs Lance Storm & Val Venis vs Hurricane & Rosey vs Scotty 2 Hotty & Rikishi (c) vs APA vs Basham Brothers vs World’s Greatest Tag Team vs F.B.I. vs Akio & Sakoda

Chris Jericho vs _Christian_

*2 vs 3 Handicap Match*
Rock n’ Sock Connection vs _Evolution_

*Interpromotional Playboy Evening Gown Match*
_Sable & Torrie Wilson_ vs Stacy Keibler & Miss Jackie

*Lumberjack Match for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Ultimo Dragon (c) vs _Rey Mysterio_
Lumberjacks: Chavo Guerrero w/ Chavo Classic, Jamie Noble, Funaki, Nunzio, Tajiri, Shannon Moore, Billy Kidman

*Interpromotional Triple Threat Dream Match*
Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar vs _Stone Cold Steve Austin_
*Austin assaulted by Lesnar backstage on the Sunday Night Heat preshow, presumed to be out of the match
* Goldberg & Lesnar have their brawl and use chairs and stairs and cause basic anarchy, as it was thought the original match would play out
* Austin returns at the end of the match, bandages & all, to dish out punches, mudhole stomps and Stunners to both of them for the win.

*WWE Women’s Championship Match*
_Victoria (c)_ vs Molly Holly
*While the match never needed the stipulation of Molly getting her head shaved if she loses, I think I will just leave it in.

*Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
_Triple H (c)_ vs Shawn Michaels
* Triple H will drop the belt to Shelton Benjamin on an episode of Raw

*Interpromotional Match*
_Undertaker_ vs Kane

*Triple Threat Elimination Match for the WWE Championship*
Eddie Guerrero (c) vs _Chris Benoit (RR 2004 Winner)_ vs Kurt Angle
*Angle steals Benoit’s spot in match at the contract signing, ala HBK in 2004, setting up the triple threat
* Didn’t know where else to put Kurt Angle unless I book him in a Gauntlet match with the Cruiserweight Lumberjacks
*Three Way Elimination match because a) liked the finish of the Eddie Guerrero vs Kurt Angle match at the original WMXX and would reuse it here; b) allows me to still have the 1 vs 1 match between Eddie & Benoit I want to book in the main event, but still gives Angle a match.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*Kick-off*
New Age Outlaws b. The Ascension

Tyson Kidd and Cesaro b. The New Day
*
WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Usos b. The Miz and Mizdow

Singles match for entry in the Royal Rumble match
Rusev b. Daniel Bryan


*Royal Rumble 2015*
Seth Rollins b. Dolph Ziggler

*"The Final Battle" 60-minute Anything Goes Iron Man match for the WWE WHC*
Brock Lesnar b. John Cena (7-5)

The Bella Twins b. Paige and Natalya

*Royal Rumble Match *
Roman Reigns won by last eliminating The Rock


----------



## ATF

Not doing only one, but a series of shows here:

*Survivor Series 2013*
*WWE Title*: CM Punk def. Randy Orton (c)
SVS Elimination:[/B] Team Rebels (Bryan, Ziggler, Miz & Show) def. Team Authority (HHH, Kane & Real Americans) _Miz did turn heel tho_
*WHC Title Triple Threat:* John Cena def. Damien Sandow (c) and Alberto Del Rio
Brock Lesnar def. Ryback
*IC Title:* Big E Langston (c) def. Curtis Axel
*Divas Title:* Natalya def. AJ Lee (c) by DQ
*SVS Elimination:* The Shield & The Wyatt Family def. The Rhodes Brothers, Rey Mysterio, Mark Henry & The Usos

*TLC 2013*
*WWE Title TLC Fatal 4-Way:* CM Punk (c) def. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns
*WHC Title Tables:* John Cena (c) def. Damien Sandow
*Chairs Handicap:* The Wyatt Family def. Daniel Bryan _Bryan would get Wyatt one-on-one in a RR qualifier on the ME of Raw, which he would then win_
The Miz def. Dolph Ziggler
*Divas Title, title change on DQ or countout:* AJ Lee (c) def. Natalya
*Tag Title Ladder:* The Rhodes Brothers (c) def. Rey Mysterio & Mark Henry and The Usos

*Royal Rumble 2014*
*WWE/WHC Unification:* CM Punk (WWE) def. John Cena (WHC)
*30-Man Royal Rumble:* Daniel Bryan wins by last eliminating Batista _Batista then mentions his contract, claiming that a WM ME was promised to him by HHH - bringing the argument that the Authority are corrupt public_
Brock Lesnar def. Mark Henry
*Divas Title 15-Diva Royal Rumble:* AJ Lee retains by last eliminating Emma

*Elimination Chamber 2014*
*WWEWHC Title Chamber:* CM Punk (c) def. John Cena, Batista, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns and Luke Harper _Rowan did not qualify due to Shield interference_
*WM shot on the line:* Daniel Bryan def. Triple H
The Bella Twins & Emma def. AJ Lee, Tamina Snuka & Alicia Fox
Brock Lesnar def. Randy Orton
*US Title:* Dean Ambrose (c) def. Bray Wyatt by DQ
*Tag Titles:* The Rhodes Brothers (c) def. The Usos
*IC Title:* Antonio Cesaro def. Big E Langston (c)

*WRESTLEMANIA 30*
*WWEWHC Title:* Daniel Bryan def. CM Punk (c)
Brock Lesnar def. The Rock
The Undertaker def. John Cena
*Triple Threat, Ric Flair as guest ref:* Batista def. Triple H and Randy Orton
The Wyatt Family def. The Shield
*Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal:* Antonio Cesaro wins after last eliminating The Big Show
*Divas Title Invitational:* AJ Lee retains after pinning Cameron
*Tag Title Triangle Ladder:* The Usos def. The Rhodes Brothers (c) and The Real Americans _Cesaro finally turns on Swagger and Colter AND DOES NOT JOIN HEYMAN_​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TNA Destination X 2016*

*TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
*Drew Galloway(c)* vs. X-Division Champion Trevor Lee (with Shane Helms)

_*Moose made his TNA debut as Bennett's mystery partner*_

EC3 & Lashley vs. *Mike Bennett & Moose (with Maria)*

*Falls Count Anywhere Full Metal Mayhem match*
*Jeff Hardy* vs. Matt Hardy

*3-Way Match for the TNA Knockouts Championship*
*Jade(c)* vs. Gail Kim vs. Marti Bell

*TNA Television Championship; If Bram is counted out or disqualified, he will lose the title*
Bram(c) vs. *Eli Drake*

*Ultimate X Match to determine the #1 Contender to the X-Division Championship*
Andrew Everett (with Shane Helms) vs. DJ Z vs. *Mandrews*​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 32
*60-minute Iron Man match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship
*Roman Reigns(c) b. Brock Lesnar by technical knockout

*Hell in a Cell match*
The Undertaker b. Shane McMahon

*No Holds Barred Street Fight*
Dean Ambrose b. Triple H
*
André the Giant Memorial 20-man battle royal*
Shaq wins by last eliminating Big Show
*
Triple threat match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Charlotte(c) with Ric Flair b. Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks

*8-man tag team match*
The League of Nations b. The New Day and The Rock

*Submission match*
AJ Styles b. Chris Jericho 

*Ladder match for the WWE United States Championship*
Zack Ryder b. Ryback, Kalisto(c), Dolph Ziggler, Stardust, The Miz and Sin Cara

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Kevin Owens(c) b. Sami Zayn


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Backlash 2007
Chris Masters & Johnny Nitro & Kenny Dykstra b. Jeff Hardy & Carlito & Ric Flair (7:49)
*
WWE Women's Championship*
Melina (c) b. Mickie James (6:12)

*#1 Contender's match for the the WWE Championship *
Randy Orton b. Edge (23:12)

*Intercontinental Championship *
Santino Marella(c) b. Umaga by DQ (3:52)

Cryme Tyme w/Candice Michelle b. Shelton Benjamin and Charlie Haas w/Victoria (4:52)
*
WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels b. John Cena(c) (1:05:12)


Judgment Day 2007
*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Domino & Deuce b. Brian Kendrick & Paul London (11:40)

Matt Hardy b. Finlay (13:40)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero(c) b. Jimmy Wang Yang (7:57)

Mark Henry b. Kane w/The Boogeyman (9:52)

*Two out of three falls match for the WWE United States Championship*
MVP b. Chris Benoit(c) (18:48)

Kristal b. Jillian Hall w/ The Miz as Guest Referee (2:29)

*Steel cage match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Undertaker(c) vs Batista ended in a draw (15:45)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge b. Undertaker(c) (1:21)


One Night Stand 2007
*First Blood match*
Kevin Thorn b. Sabu 

Snitsky b. Hardcore Holly

*Pudding match*
Kelly Kelly b. Layla

*6 man tag team Extreme Rules match, If The ECW Originals lost, RVD would be Fired.*
The New Breed(Burke,Matt Striker and Marcus Cor Von) b. The ECW Originals (Tommy Dreamer,RVD and The Sandman)

Mike Knox b. Balls Mahoney
*
WWE Championship*
Shawn Michaels(c) b. CM Punk

*Handicap Hell in a Cell match for the ECW World Championship*
Bobby Lashley b. Umaga, Mr. McMahon(c), and Shane McMahon


----------



## T0M

MrJamesJepsan said:


> WrestleMania 32
> *60-minute Iron Man match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship
> *Roman Reigns(c) b. Brock Lesnar by technical knockout
> 
> *Hell in a Cell match*
> The Undertaker b. Shane McMahon
> 
> *No Holds Barred Street Fight*
> Dean Ambrose b. Triple H
> *
> André the Giant Memorial 20-man battle royal*
> Shaq wins by last eliminating Big Show
> *
> Triple threat match for the WWE Women's Championship*
> Charlotte(c) with Ric Flair b. Becky Lynch and Sasha Banks
> 
> *8-man tag team match*
> The League of Nations b. The New Day and The Rock
> 
> *Submission match*
> AJ Styles b. Chris Jericho
> 
> *Ladder match for the WWE United States Championship*
> Zack Ryder b. Ryback, Kalisto(c), Dolph Ziggler, Stardust, The Miz and Sin Cara
> 
> *WWE Intercontinental Championship*
> Kevin Owens(c) b. Sami Zayn


1) I can't imagine many things worse than Lesnar vs Reigns for one hour. Nobody wants to see Reigns, period, so having him take up 1/4 of the show would be absolute suicide. Not only that but Brock can't carry a match that long. The suplex city and slow pace can get very boring, very quickly. The crowd would shit on this.

2) Why would Shaq winning the battle royale be a good thing? He's not going to be there the next night on Raw so apart from people lolling at it on Twitter it would be pointless.

3) The Rock losing to League of Nations? The highest paid, most high profile actor in Hollywood, losing to four nobodies? No. Just no.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Fastlane 2016*

_*While the other four competitors fought among themselves, The Wyatt Family stopped Lesnar by putting Lesnar through an broadcast table. After Wyatt executed Sister Abigail on Sheamus, Wyatt prepared to do the same to Owens but Ambrose attacked both men with a chair. Ambrose executed Dirty Deeds on Owens to win the match*_

*Fatal 5-Way Match to determine the #1 contender for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at WrestleMania 32*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman) vs. Bray Wyatt (with The Wyatt Family) vs. Sheamus vs. Intercontinental Champion Kevin Owens

Curtis Axel & R-Truth vs. *Heath Slater & Bo Dallas (with Adam Rose)*

*AJ Styles* vs. The Miz

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Charlotte(c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Brie Bella

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz(c)* vs. The Lucha Dragons

_*Ryback was disqualified after powerbombing Del Rio through a table, turning heel in the process for the first time since 2014*_

*United States Championship*
*Alberto Del Rio(c)* vs. Ryback

Big Show & Kane vs. *The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper & Erick Rowan) (with Braun Strowman)*

*Cleveland Street Fight*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. Tyler Breeze (with Summer Rae)

*Pre-Show Match*
*Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch* vs. Naomi & Tamina











*Roadblock 2016*

_*On the February 29 episode of Raw, Mark Henry challenged Reigns to a match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. Later that night, Henry interfered in Reigns' match against Bray Wyatt, causing a disqualification. Reigns attacked Henry, but Henry stopped his onslaught with the World's Largest Challenge before attacking Reigns again. Reigns later accepted the challenge and the match was scheduled for Roadblock.

During the match, Henry gave Reigns a World's Strongest Slam for a three count, but the referee voided the count as Henry's foot was underneath the bottom rope. In the climax of the match, Henry tried to tackle Reigns outside the ring, but Reigns moved out of the way and Henry went through the barricade. Reigns then executed a Spear to retain the title*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Roman Reigns(c)* vs. Mark Henry

*Chris Jericho* vs. Sami Zayn

*Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Luke Harper (with Bray Wyatt)

*Divas Championship*
*Charlotte(c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Natalya

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
*The Revival(c)* vs. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady (with Carmella)

*Stardust (with The Ascension)* vs. Jack Swagger (with The Golden Truth)

*The New Day (with Xavier Woods)* vs. Sheamus & Wade Barrett


----------



## DGenerationMC

*NXT TakeOver: Dallas*

_*After the match the two competitors were given a standing ovation, while Bálor left the ring Zayn was left waving goodbyes to the NXT fans, signaling his final appearance in NXT*_

*NXT Championship*
*Finn Bálor(c)* vs. Sami Zayn

*NXT Women's Championship*
Bayley(c) vs. *Asuka* 

*Shinsuke Nakamura* vs. Austin Aries

Samoa Joe vs. *Baron Corbin*

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship*
The Revival(c) vs. Enzo Amore & Colin Cassady vs. *American Alpha*











*Wrestlemania 32*

_*The match had a surprise no disqualification stipulation added just before the superstars were introduced. During the match, Triple H prevented Ambrose from winning the match as he pulled Austin out of the ring to stop the count. Austin then performed a Stunner on Triple H, who had tried to physically provoke the Hall of Famer. Moments later, Reigns capitalized on the distraction with a Spear to win the match and retain the championship. A wide array of celebratory fireworks was released*_

*No Holds Barred Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship with Stone Cold Steve Austin as special guest referee*
*Roman Reigns(c)* vs. Dean Ambrose 

_*The Rock made a grand entrance, which included the Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders and Rock using a flamethrower to set a big sign bearing his name ablaze. Rock announced that WrestleMania 32 had set the all-time attendance record with 101,763, when he was confronted by The Social Outcasts After some verbal back-and-forth, Rock (who had his ring gear on underneath his street clothes) challenged them to a match. Slater accepted the challenge and was quickly defeated following a Rock Bottom. WWE recognized the match length as six seconds, though other sources reported seven seconds. This set a new WrestleMania record for the shortest match. 

Enraged by this quick victory, the Social Outcasts then surrounded The Rock when surprisingly John Cena emerged with WWE Hall of Famers Shawn Michaels and Mick Foley and cleared the ring of The Social Outcasts. Cena then performed an Attitude Adjustment on Slater, who had tried to persuade the legends to shake hands with him. The segment ended when Rock, Michaels, Foley and Cena walking up the ramp and Rock hugged his family before raising Cena's arm*_

*The Rock* vs. Heath Slater (with The Social Outcasts)

_*Other participants included in order of elimination: Bo Dallas, Adam Rose, Curtis Axel, Heath Slater, Shaquille O'Neal, Big Show, Darren Young, Diamond Dallas Page, Jack Swagger, Sin Cara, Fandango, R-Truth, Titus O'Neil, Damien Sandow, Kane, Zack Ryder, Tyler Breeze and Kalisto*_

*André the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
*Mark Henry* won by last eliminating The Miz

_*On the February 22 episode of Raw, Mr. McMahon was set to decide who would control Raw, with his daughter Stephanie McMahon in the ring with him. As Stephanie was about to do the acceptance speech about position being given back to The Authority, Shane McMahon returned to WWE for the first time since 2009, to confront his father and sister in regards to his role in the company. On the March 14 episode of Raw, Vince then made a deal with Shane that he would gain control of Raw if he could win a match against an opponent of his choosing but would relinquish a lockbox of Vince's secrets if he lost. After Shane accepted, Vince named Triple H as his opponent and made the match a Hell in a Cell match; Triple H and Shane then confronted each other on the last Raw before WrestleMania and brawled, which ended with Shane attacking Triple H before being separated by security.

Triple H was introduced by his costumed wife Stephanie McMahon, who in a Game of Thrones style speech insulted the audience for their "pathetic lives" and commanded all to bow to Triple H, who then made his grand entrance followed by Stephanie and a group of masked men dressed in black with sledgehammers.

Triple H tackled Shane through the side of the cell, and the two fought on the floor around ringside. After Triple H countered a Sleeper Hold by slamming McMahon through a broadcast table, McMahon struck Triple H with TV monitors and a metal toolbox to keep him down, and placed him across another broadcast table. Shane then climbed to the top of the cell and attempted an elbow drop onto Triple H, who moved, causing Shane to fall through the broadcast table. Though Shane told Triple H to "bring it", he had no strength left to fight. Triple H executed a Pedigree to win the match. McMahon was taken out of the stadium on a stretcher while Triple H and Stephanie walked and smiled*_

*Hell in a Cell Match for control of Raw*
*Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon)* vs. Shane McMahon

_*Banks had her cousin and newly-minted WWE Hall of Famer Snoop Dogg perform her entrance theme while accompanying her to the ring*_

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
*Charlotte(c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch

*The Undertaker & Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Braun Strowman & Erick Rowan (with Bray Wyatt)

_*After the match, The Ascension came into the ring and attacked Stardust, which prompted The Golden Truth to charge into the ring and fight off them off and save Stardust. Shocked to see what Goldust had done for him, Stardust had an emotional reunion with his brother, turning Stardust into a fan favorite for the first time in almost two years*_

*Loser Leaves WWE*
Stardust (with The Ascension) vs. *Goldust (with R-Truth)*

_*After an evenly contested battle (which saw Styles hit Jericho with the Styles' Clash for a three count but the referee voided the count as Jericho's foot was underneath the bottom rope), Jericho hid behind the referee, then countered Styles' Phenomenal Forearm into a mid-air Codebreaker to score the pinfall victory in this first time ever encounter*_

*Chris Jericho* vs. AJ Styles

*TLC Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs. *The New Day (with Xavier Woods)* vs. Sheamus & Wade Barrett (with Rusev) vs. The Usos

*Pre-Show Match #3 for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Kevin Owens(c)* vs. Dolph Ziggler 

*Pre-Show Match #2: 10-Diva Tag Team Match*
*Team Brie Mode (Brie Bella, Paige, Natalya, Emma & Alicia Fox)* defeated Team Ravishing (Lana, Naomi, Tamina, Summer Rae & Eva Marie) 

*Pre-Show Match #1: United States Championship*
*Alberto Del Rio(c)* vs. Ryback


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Payback 2016*

_*On November 23, 2015, WWE announced that Cesaro needed surgery for a torn rotator cuff muscle in his left shoulder that had been injured for at least two months, and that would leave him out of action for four to six months. Cesaro made his return from injury the night after WrestleMania 32 at the April 4, 2016 episode of Raw, introducing a new James Bond style entrance and attire to his character, including a tear-away business suit. Later that night, Cesaro was named the #1 contender for Reigns' WWE World Heavyweight Championship.

The match ended in both men pinning each other simultaneously. While Stephanie McMahon declared Cesaro the new champion, the referee ruled the match a draw, with Reigns retaining the title*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Roman Reigns(c) vs. Cesaro ends in a DRAW

_*In the end, Becky applied the Dis-Arm-Her on Charlotte but Ric Flair rang the ring bell before Charlotte could submit. Bekcy released the hold, thinking she had won, but Charlotte pinned her with a roll-up to retain the title*_

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Charlotte(c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Becky Lynch

Chris Jericho vs. *AJ Styles*

_*During the match, Sami Zayn made a surprise return to the main roster and was slapped by Miz's wife, Maryse, who made her return on the April 4, 2016 episode of Raw post-WrestleMania. This distraction cost Owens the match and the title*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Kevin Owens(c) vs. *The Miz (with Maryse)*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The New Day(c) (with Xavier Woods)* vs. The Usos

*United States Championship*
Alberto Del Rio(c) vs. *Kalisto*

_*Not long into the match, English was in the corner and Amore charged, resulting in Amore falling hard to the ring mat after being either kneed or kicked by English. Gotch then threw Amore into the ropes, with Amore's head hitting the ring mat hard after bouncing off the middle rope, followed by Amore falling onto the floor at ringside, apparently knocked out. Gotch tried to pick Amore up, although the referee intervened, ending the match as a no-contest for Amore to receive medical attention*_

*Pre-Show Match #2: Match to determine the #1 contenders for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. *The Vaudevillians*

*Pre-Show Match #1*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. Ryback











*Extreme Rules 2016*

_*After the match, Seth Rollins made a surprise return and attacked Reigns with a Pedigree. Rollins then hoisted the title over Roman Reigns to end the broadcast*_

*Extreme Rules Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Roman Reigns(c)* vs. Cesaro

_*The following night on Raw after Payback, Charlotte turned on her father by claiming he was no longer needed.

The end of the match saw Lynch applying the Dis-Arm-Her, when Ric Flair's music played and a figure resembling Flair appeared in the aisle. The figure turned out to be Alexa Bliss masquerading as Ric Flair. A distracted Lynch broke the hold and was attacked by Charlotte, who hit Natural Selection for the win*_

*Lumberjill Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
*Charlotte(c)* vs. Becky Lynch

*Submission Match*
*AJ Styles* vs. Chris Jericho

*Triple Threat Falls Count Anywhere Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*The Miz(c) (with Maryse)* vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn 

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The New Day(c) (with Xavier Woods)* vs. The Vaudevillians

*Asylum Match*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Sheamus

*Tornado Tag Team Match*
The Usos vs. *Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows*

*Pre-Show: 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the United States Championship*
Kalisto(c) vs. *Alberto Del Rio*











*NXT TakeOver: The End*

*NXT Championship*
Finn Bálor(c) vs. *Baron Corbin*

_*Asuka pinned Bayley while Jax was distracted by Eva Marie*_

*Triple Threat Match for the NXT Women's Championship*
*Asuka(c)* vs. Bayley vs. Nia Jax

*Shinsuke Nakamura* vs. Samoa Joe

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
*American Alpha(c)* vs. The Revival

*Austin Aries* vs. Tye Dillinger











*Money in the Bank 2016*

_*After the match, Dean Ambrose's entrance theme began to play, Rollins anticipated that he would appear at the walkway but instead Ambrose appeared behind Rollins and blindsided him with the Money in the Bank briefcase. Ambrose then cashed in his Money in the Bank contract, executed Dirty Deeds on Rollins and pinned him for the victory*_

*Money in the Bank cash-in match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Seth Rollins(c) vs. *Dean Ambrose*

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Roman Reigns(c) vs. *Seth Rollins*

*United States Championship*
Alberto Del Rio(c) vs. *Rusev (with Lana)*

_*On the May 30 episode of Raw, John Cena returned after recovering from a shoulder injury that left him out of action for five months. AJ Styles then came out to welcome him back before challenging him to a match that WWE labeled as a "Wrestlemania" Dream Match for Money in the Bank, which Cena accepted as both men shook hands.

Late in the match, Cena executed a second Attitude Adjustment on Styles but in the process accidentally knocked down the referee. Karl Anderson and Luke Gallows, Styles' former teammates in Japan, intervened, executed a Magic Killer on Cena and placed Styles on top of Cena. The referee, who had not witnessed anything, recovered and counted the pinfall, giving Styles the victory*_

John Cena vs. *AJ Styles*

*Fatal 4-Way Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The New Day(c)* vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. The Dudley Boyz vs. The Vaudevillians

_*After the match, Becky tried to console Paige but she responded by attacking Becky*_

*WWE Women's Champion Charlotte & Alexa Bliss* vs. Becky Lynch & Paige

_*The Wyatt Family returned during the match, distracting Sheamus to get rolled up by Kalisto*_

Sheamus vs. *Kalisto*

*Money in the Bank ladder match for a WWE World Heavyweight Championship match contract*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Cesaro vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Dolph Ziggler

*Pre-Show Match*
Golden Truth vs. *Breezango (with Summer Rae)*











*Battleground 2016*

_*After a #1 Contender's match between Reigns and Rollins ended in both men pinning each other simultaneously on the Raw after Money in the Bank, Ambrose requested to defended the title against both Reigns and Rollins. Accordingly, Stephanie McMahon scheduled a triple threat match between all three men for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at Battleground. On June 21, two days after Money in the Bank, Reigns was suspended for 30 days for violating the WWE's Wellness Program. On the June 27 episode of Raw, both Rollins and Ambrose acknowledged Reigns's suspension on television as McMahon opted to remove Reigns from the Battleground match. On the July 19 episode of SmackDown Live, Ambrose was drafted to SmackDown, while Rollins and Reigns were drafted to Raw.

At the conclusion of the main event, the returning Reigns entered the ring and speared both Ambrose and Rollins to end the match before staring down both Smackdown and Raw rosters as the event ended*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Dean Ambrose(c) vs. Seth Rollins ended in a No Contest

_*After they helped him defeat Cena at Money in the Bank, Styles voiced his displeasure with Anderson & Gallows in a backstage interview the following night on Raw. Over the next weeks, Anderson and Gallows continued teasing an uneasy alliance with Styles, while having several face offs with Cena. On the July 4 episode of Raw, Anderson and Gallows again attacked Cena until Styles saved Cena with a steel chair. Styles later told Gallows and Anderson that they should go their separate ways and remain friends, but Anderson and Gallows refused and ended their friendship with Styles. Later that night, a tag team match was made between the two teams at Battleground.

Cena fought his opponents for the first part of the match until Styles tagged in. Moments later as he prepared to brawl, Styles attacked Cena alongside Gallows and Anderson, turning heel and reforming The Club in the process. Anderson and Gallows then proceeded to hit The Magic Killer on Cena for the pinfall victory*_

John Cena & AJ Styles vs. *Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows*

_*Towards the end of the match, O'Neil was distracted by Backlund, causing Titus to shove Backlund. Young then applied the Crossface Chickenwing on O'Neil outside the ring which led to a disqualification, signaling the end of The Prime Time Players*_

*Titus O'Neil* vs. Darren Young (with Bob Backlund)

*Intercontinental Championship*
*The Miz(c) (with Maryse)* vs. Zack Ryder (with Mojo Rawley)

_*In the following weeks after Payback, Charlotte and Bliss continued to provoke Becky. On the June 20 episode of Raw, Paige rescued Becky from an attack from Bliss and Charlotte. On the June 27 episode of Raw, Bliss and Charlotte defeated Becky and Paige. After the match, Paige turned heel and attacked Becky. Hoping to reignite her feud with Charlotte, Becky defeated Paige on the July 11 episode of Raw and again on the July 14 episode of Smackdown. Later that night, Charlotte and Dana were scheduled to wrestle Becky and a mystery partner at Battleground, which would be revealed to be the returning Sasha Banks*_

WWE Divas Champion Charlotte & Alexa Bliss vs. *Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch*

Kevin Owens vs. *Sami Zayn*

*United States Championship*
*Rusev(c) (with Lana)* vs. Alberto Del Rio

*Bray Wyatt (with The Wyatt Family)* vs. Sheamus

*Pre-Show Match*
The Lucha Dragons vs. *Breezango (with Summer Rae)*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*PWG Thirteen*

_*While both men were down after more than 10 minutes into the match, Adam Cole and The Young Bucks ran in and attacked them, demanding that the match get turned into a three-way. Roderick Strong returned to the ring and fought alongside Sabre Jr. and O'Reilly to clear the ring, leading to an impromptu four-way. Cole was eliminated first by Strong via submission, before Sabre Jr. later eliminated both O'Reilly and Strong respectively to retain the title.

After the match, Strong shook hands with Sabre Jr. before giving a farewell speech as the entire locker room sent him off*_

*Four-Way Match for the PWG World Championship*
*Zack Sabre Jr.(c)* vs. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Roderick Strong vs. Adam Cole

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
*The Young Bucks(c)* vs. Death By Elbow (Chris Hero & J.T. Dunn)

Sami Callihan vs. *Marty Scurll*

*Guerrilla Warfare Match to determine the #1 Contender to the PWG World Championship*
*Chuck Taylor* vs. Trent?

Trevor Lee vs. *Jeff Cobb*

*Brian Cage* vs. Timothy Thatcher

_*Cole pinned Strong with a roll up while using the ropes for leverage. An angered Strong confronted Cole about this after the match. This prompted The Young Bucks to come down and attempt to make peace between the two, only to turn on Strong as they and Cole hit him with a Triple Superkick, kicking Strong out of Mount Rushmore*_

Roderick Strong vs. *Adam Cole*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Death Before Dishonor XIV*

_*The Bullet Club (G.O.D and Yujiro Takahashi) provoked the ROH wrestlers and the NJPW wrestlers at ringside to erupt into a huge brawl at ringside. This allowed The Young Bucks to come through the crowd and distract Lethal as the referee was trying to help security restore order. Cole hit Lethal with a superkick and the Panama Sunrise to get the pinfall, becoming the first person to have held the ROH World Championship twice.

After the match, Cole's victory celebration was abruptly interrupted The Bullet Club. Before they could attack Cole, Kyle O'Reilly made his return and attacked Bullet Club*_

*Lumberjack Match for the ROH World Championship*
Jay Lethal(c) vs. *Adam Cole*

*Three-Way Tag Team Match*
*War Machine* vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Michael Elgin vs. The Addiction

*ROH World Television Championship*
Tomohiro Ishii(c) vs. *Bobby Fish*

*IWGP Heavyweight Champion Kazuchika Okada* vs. Adam Page (with BJ Whitmer)

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Briscoes & Dalton Castle (with The Boys)* vs. Bullet Club (G.O.D & Yujiro Takahashi)

*NEVER Openweight Champion Katsuyori Shibata* vs. Silas Young

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Los Ingobernables de Japón (Tetsuya Naito, Evil & Donovan Dijak)* vs. Chaos (Rocky Romero, Beretta & Toru Yano)

*Kamaitachi* vs. Jay White​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn II*

_*On the July 27 episode of NXT, NXT General Manager William Regal scheduled a rematch at NXT TakeOver: The End. Throughout various house shows, the duo were unable to refrain from engaging in all out brawls, and on August 2, during a contract signing at WWE Performance Center, the match was made a Loser Leaves NXT match.

After the match, Corbin went execute the End of Days on Bálor once again until he was interrupted by Hideo Itami. Itami attacked Corbin and executed a Shotgun Kick and walked off*_

*Loser Leaves NXT Match for the NXT Championship*
*Baron Corbin(c)* vs. Finn Bálor

_*After the match, Bayley received a standing ovation from the crowd*_

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the NXT Women's Championship*
Bayley vs. *Nia Jax*

*Shinsuke Nakamura* vs. Bobby Roode

*Austin Aries* vs. Apollo Crews

*NXT Women's Championship*
*Asuka(c)* vs. Eva Marie

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship*
American Alpha(c) vs. *The Revival* 











*Summerslam 2016*

_*After SmackDown draftee WWE Champion Dean Ambrose fought Seth Rollins to a no contest due to interference from fellow Raw draftee, Raw was left without a world title. Subsequently, Stephanie McMahon announced the return of the World Heavyweight Championship the following night on Raw to serve as the brand's top championship. The inaugural champion would be crowned at SummerSlam in a singles match; Brock Lesnar was automatically set for that match, while his opponent was determined by four singles matches that night, with the winners wrestling each other in a Fatal 4-Way. As Raw's #1 draft pick, Rollins was offered a pass to Summerslam as well but he refused, preferring to go through the tourney. Rollins, Cesaro, Sami Zayn, and Roman Reigns each qualified for the match by defeating Chris Jericho, Kevin Owens, Sheamus, and United States Champion Rusev, respectively. On the August 29 episode of Raw, Rollins defeated Zayn, Cesaro and Reigns with interference from Rusev to be added to the title match at SummerSlam. 

Rollins and Lesnar confronted each other the following week, both promising to win at SummerSlam. Rollins then attempted to attack Lesnar, but Lesnar countered and tried attacked him with an F-5 but Rollins retreated before mocking Lesnar. Two weeks later, Lesnar and Heyman cut a promo on Rollins until Heath Slater interrupted, aiming to earn a WWE contract (as he was undrafted in the WWE draft) by defeating Lesnar. Lesnar brushed Slater off with an F-5 to send a message to Rollins.

During the match, Lesnar threw Rollins off the barricade through a broadcast table. Rollins executed a Pedigree on the top of another broadcast table and a second one in the ring, but only secured a two-count. Rollins attempted a Phoenix Splash but Lesnar countered with an F5 for a near-fall. Lesnar removed his gloves and attacked Rollins bare-knuckled, causing Rollins to bleed profusely. Lesnar continued to attack Rollins until referees separated the two and Lesnar was declared the winner via technical knockout. Lesnar continued to attack Rollins until Triple H came out to check on Rollins but Heyman blocked his way and Lesnar attacked him with an F-5*_

*Match for the vacant World Heavyweight Championship*
*Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Seth Rollins

_*On the August 16 episode of Smackdown, Cena presented Styles with two contracts: one for a regular singles match, the other allowing them so to fight in a No Holds Barred Match, and Styles chose the latter. Styles then attacked Cena with a Phenomenal Forearm, but Cena retaliated with an Attitude Adjustment, followed by a second Attitude Adjustment through the broadcast table.

After the match, Cena removed his armband and placed it in the center of the ring before departing backstage to a standing ovation from the crowd*_

*No Holds Barred Match*
John Cena vs. *AJ Styles*

_*On August 17, Paige was suspended for 30 days due to a violation of WWE's wellness policy, taking her out of the match. After Paige was declared absent, Nikki Bella was introduced as her replacement*_

*Six-Woman Tag Team Match*
*Becky Lynch, Natalya & Naomi* vs. Nikki Bella, Alexa Bliss & Carmella

_*On the July 26 episode of SmackDown, a Six-Pack Challenge involving John Cena, Bray Wyatt, AJ Styles, Randy Orton, Dolph Ziggler and Alberto Del Rio was held to determine the #1 contender for the WWE World Championship at SummerSlam; Orton won the Six-Pack Challenge by pinning Styles, earning a title match against Dean Ambrose at SummerSlam. The next week, after Ambrose doubted Orton's ability, Bray Wyatt attacked Orton. Wyatt stated that Orton had become weak following his injury, and would be the one to initiate change in Orton. Orton would later respond to Wyatt, mocking his messages, prompting a match the next week where Ambrose and Orton teamed up to defeat Wyatt and Erick Rowan. Ambrose performed Dirty Deeds on Orton after the match but Orton responded by attacking Ambrose with an RKO on their "Miz TV" segment the SmackDown before SummerSlam*_

*WWE Championship*
*Dean Ambrose(c)* vs. Randy Orton

_*On the August 1 episode of Raw, Big E and Kingston were in a tag team match against Gallows and Anderson, where Big E rolled up Gallows for the pinfall victory. Gallows and Anderson then attacked all three members of New Day, finishing with Gallows and Anderson sending Big E groin-first into the steel ring post, causing a contusion in Big E's groin. On August 8, Woods and Kingston were scheduled to defend the WWE Tag Team Championship against Gallows and Anderson at the event.

After the match, Gallows and Anderson tried to injure Kingston in the groin using the ring post (the same way Big E was injured) before Big E himself made his return attacking Gallows and Anderson*_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day (Kofi Kingston and Xavier Woods)(c) vs. *The Club (Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows)*

*United States Championship*
*Rusev(c) (with Lana)* vs. Roman Reigns

*Intercontinental Championship*
*The Miz(c) (with Maryse)* vs. Alberto Del Rio

Bray Wyatt (with Erick Rowan) vs. *Dolph Ziggler*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Cesaro, Sami Zayn & Neville* vs. Chris Jericho, Kevin Owens & Sheamus

_*Sasha won the championship, marking Charlotte's first loss in a singles match on pay-per-view*_

*WWE Divas Championship*
Charlotte(c) vs. *Sasha Banks*

_*Enzo and Cass won via pinfall due to miscommunication between The Dudley Boyz*_

*Pre-Show Match #3*
The Dudley Boyz vs. *Enzo Amore & Big Cass* 

_*Wyatt walked away from Rowan after he lost his match, leaving Rowan's sheep mask on Wyatt's rocking chair*_

*Pre-Show Match #2*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. Erick Rowan (with Bray Wyatt)

*Pre-Show Match #1: 12-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Usos, The Hype Bros & American Alpha* vs. Breezango, The Vaudevillains & The Ascension


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Driven 2008*

*ROH World Championship*
*Nigel McGuinness(c)* vs. Roderick Strong

*Three-Way Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black)(c)* vs. The Briscoe Brothers vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico

*Bryan Danielson* vs. Claudio Castagnoli

*Chris Hero (with Shane Hagadorn)* vs. Jerry Lynn

*Four Way Fray*
*Necro Butcher* vs. Jigsaw vs. Ruckus vs. Eddie Edwards

Erick Stevens & Brent Albright vs. *Adam Pearce & Go Shiozaki (with Larry Sweeney)*

*Sara Del Rey (with Larry Sweeney, Chris Hero, Adam Pearce and Eddie Edwards)* vs. Daizee Haze

*Austin Aries* vs. Delirious (with Jimmy Jacobs)











*ROH Rising Above 2008*

Bryan Danielson vs. *Nigel McGuinness*

*"I Quit" Match*
*Austin Aries (with Lacey)* vs. Jimmy Jacobs (with Tyler Black)

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*Kevin Steen & El Generico(c)* vs. The Briscoe Brothers

Claudio Castagnoli vs. *Sami Callihan*

*Shimmer Championship*
*MsChif(c)* vs. Sara Del Rey (with Larry Sweeney)

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Roderick Strong, Brent Albright & Ace Steel vs. *Sweet n' Sour, Inc.(Chris Hero, Go Shiozaki & Davey Richards) (with Larry Sweeney and Bobby Dempsey)*











*ROH Caged Collision*

*Steel Cage Warfare; If Sweet & Sour Inc. loses, they must disband*
Sweet & Sour Inc. (The American Wolves & Adam Pearce) (with Larry Sweeney) vs. *Roderick Strong, Erick Stevens & Brent Albright (with Jay Briscoe)*

*Butcher's Rules Match for the ROH World Championship*
*Jimmy Jacobs(c)* vs. Necro Butcher

_*Jacobs refused to defend the title against Black, so Black was inserted in the match between Aries and Lynn*_

Austin Aries vs. *Tyler Black* vs. Jerry Lynn

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*Kevin Steen & El Generico(c)* vs. The Age of the Fall (Delirious and Brodie Lee) 

*Bryan Danielson* vs. Alex Payne

*Claudio Castagnoli* vs. Ace Steel

*Three-Way Match*
*Jay Briscoe* vs. Kenny King vs. Rhett Titus











*ROH Take No Prisoners 2009*

*Three-Way Tag Team Match*
ROH World Champion Jimmy Jacobs & Austin Aries vs. *Tyler Black & Bryan Danielson* vs. GHC Junior Heavyweight Champion KENTA & Katsuhiko Nakajima

*Claudio Castagnoli* vs. Brent Albright

*Submission Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*American Wolves(c)* vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico

*Roderick Strong* vs. D'Lo Brown

*Butcher's Rules Match*
Necro Butcher vs. *Erick Stevens* 

*Eight-Man Tag Team Match*
*Blue Demon Jr., Colt Cabana, Ace Steel & Magno* vs. Chris Hero, Rhett Titus, Incognito & Alex Koslov

*Jerry Lynn* vs. Jay Briscoe











*Honor Takes Center Stage: Chapter One*

The American Wolves vs. *The House of Truth (ROH World Television Champion Roderick Strong & Christopher Daniels) (with Truth Martini)*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Briscoe Brothers(c)* vs. Future Shock

*Colt Cabana* vs. Homicide

The Kings of Wrestling (with Shane Hagadorn) vs. *Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team*

Sara Del Rey and Serena Deeb vs. *Ayumi Kurihara and Hiroyo Matsumoto*

*Tommaso Ciampa (with Prince Nana)* vs. Caleb Konley

*Match with The House of Truth banned from ringside*
*El Generico* vs. Michael Elgin











*Chapter Two*

*ROH World Championship*
*Davey Richards(c)* vs. Christopher Daniels

*Four-Corner Survival Match for the ROH World Television Championship*
*Roderick Strong(c) (with Truth Martini)* vs. El Generico vs. Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Briscoe Brothers(c)* vs. The All Night Express 

*Shimmer Tag Team Championship*
*Daizee Haze and Tomoka Nakagawa(c)* vs. Ayumi Kurihara and Hiroyo Matsumoto

Eddie Edwards vs. *Michael Elgin (with Truth Martini)*

*Homicide* vs. Tommaso Ciampa (with Prince Nana, Ernesto Osiris, Princess Mia and R.D. Evans)

*Colt Cabana* vs. Dave Taylor

*Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team* vs. Future Shock











*ROH Death Before Dishonor IX*

*Ladder War III to determine the #1 Contenders for the ROH World Tag Team Championship at Final Battle 2011*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. *The All Night Express*

*Submission Match to determine the #1 Contender for the ROH World Championship at Final Battle 2011*
*Eddie Edwards* vs. Roderick Strong (with Truth Martini)

Rhino vs. *Michael Elgin (with Truth Martini)*

*CM Punk's ROH Return*
_*The month prior to Death Before Dishonor, Jim Cornette revealed that the "real" WWE Champion CM Punk would be the special guest on the show and allowed to air his grievances against WWE until Kevin Steen interrupted and spit in Punk's face, offering him a fight and proclaiming that Punk was a sellout, before trying to Package Piledrive him. As Punk brawled with Steen, Cornette and ROH president Cary Silkin put an end to the explosive situation by ordering security to usher Steen out of the arena*_

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
Future Shock(c) vs. *Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team*

*Four Corner Survival Match for the ROH World Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c)* vs. Homicide vs. Mike Bennett vs. Tommaso Ciampa (with Prince Nana)

*The Young Bucks* vs. The Bravado Brothers

*El Generico* vs. Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Showdown in the Sun: Day #1*

*ROH World Championship*
*Kevin Steen(c)* vs. Eddie Edwards

Lance Storm vs. *Mike Bennett (with Maria Kanellis)*

El Generico vs. *Roderick Strong (with Truth Martini)*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The All Night Express(c)* vs. The Young Bucks

*Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team* vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Jay Lethal(c)* vs. Adam Cole

*The Briscoe Brothers* vs. TMDK

*Davey Richards* vs. Kyle O'Reilly


*Day #2*

*ROH World Championship; If Steen uses the Package Piledriver, he will lose the championship*
*Kevin Steen(c)* vs. Davey Richards

*ROH World Television Championship*
Jay Lethal(c) vs. *Michael Elgin*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The All Night Express(c)* vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team

*Roderick Strong* vs. Adam Cole (with Kyle O'Reilly)

*Three-Way Tag Team Match*
The Briscoes vs. *The Young Bucks* vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander

*Eddie Edwards* vs. TJ Perkins

*Tommaso Ciampa* vs. Fire Ant

*Street Fight*
El Generico vs. *Jimmy Jacobs*











*ROH Border Wars 2012*

_*Following the match, Steve Corino entered the ring and hugged Steen and Jimmy Jacobs; the three men went on to form a stable later named S.C.U.M. (Suffering, Chaos, Ugliness, and Mayhem)*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Kevin Steen(c)* vs. Lance Storm

*Tornado Tag Team Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The All Night Express(c)* vs. The Young Bucks

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Michael Elgin(c) (with Truth Martini)* vs. Fit Finlay

Davey Richards vs. *Roderick Strong (with Truth Martini)*

*The Briscoe Brothers* vs. Rhino & Tommaso Ciampa

*Three-Way Match*
Eddie Edwards vs. *Mike Bennett* vs. Mike Mondo

*Jay Lethal* vs. TJ Perkins

Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team vs. *Future Shock*











*ROH Boiling Point 2012*

*ROH World Championship*
*Kevin Steen(c)* vs. Chikara Grand Champion Eddie Kingston

*Mixed Tag Team Match*
Mike Bennett & Maria Kanellis vs. *Mike Mondo & Sara Del Rey*

*Eddie Edwards* vs. Tommaso Ciampa (with R.D. Evans)

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The All Night Express(c)* vs. The Bravado Brothers

*Michael Elgin (with Truth Martini)* vs. Charlie Haas

The Briscoe Brothers vs. *S.C.U.M. (Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs)*

*Four Corner Survival Match for a Ring of Honor contract*
QT Marshall vs. Antonio Thomas vs. *Matt Taven* vs. Vinny Marseglia

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the ROH World Television Championship*
*Roderick Strong(c) (with Truth Martini)* vs. Jay Lethal











*ROH Death Before Dishonor X: State of Emergency*

*Anything Goes Match for the ROH World Championship*
*Kevin Steen(c)* vs. Homicide

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*Future Shock(c)* vs. S.C.U.M. (Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs)

*Michael Elgin (with Truth Martini)* vs. Rhino

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Roderick Strong(c) (with Truth Martini)* vs. Mike Mondo

The Irish Airborne vs. *Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander*

*Jay Lethal* vs. Charlie Haas

*Rhett Titus* vs. Silas Young

*The Briscoe Brothers* vs. ACH & TaDarius Thomas 











*ROH Glory By Honor XI: The Unbreakable Hope*

_*After the match, Steen received a parcel containing Generico's mask, signaling his return to ROH after being fired by Jim Cornette after Showdown in the Sun*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Kevin Steen(c)* vs. Michael Elgin

*Three-Way Tag Team Match*
The Briscoe Brothers vs. *S.C.U.M. (Steve Corino & Jimmy Jacobs)* vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team

Davey Richards vs. *ROH World Tag Team Champion Adam Cole*

Mike Bennett (with Maria Kanellis) vs. *BJ Whitmer*

*Rhino* vs. Mike Mondo

*Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander* vs. The Bravado Brothers

Eddie Edwards vs. *Jay Lethal*











*ROH Supercard of Honor VII*

*ROH World Championship*
*Michael Elgin(c)* vs. Matt Hardy (with Steve Corino)

Kevin Steen vs. *Jimmy Jacobs*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The American Wolves(c)* vs. S.C.U.M. (Rhino & Cliff Compton) (with Steve Corino)

*Three-Way Elimination Match for the vacant ROH World Television Championship*
Roderick Strong vs. Adam Cole vs. *Mike Bennett (with Maria Kanellis)*

The Briscoe Brothers vs. *reDRagon*

*Jay Lethal* vs. Karl Anderson

Mike Mondo vs. *Matt Taven (with Truth Martini and Scarlett)* 

*Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander* vs. ACH & TaDarius Thomas











*ROH Border Wars 2013*

*ROH World Championship*
*Michael Elgin(c)* vs. ROH World Tag Team Champion Davey Richards

*"I Quit" Match*
*Kevin Steen* vs. Jimmy Jacobs

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Mike Bennett(c) (with Maria Kanellis)* vs. Paul London

*Roderick Strong* vs. Taiji Ishimori

Rhino vs. *Adam Cole*

ROH World Tag Team Champion Eddie Edwards vs. *Matt Taven (with Truth Martini and Scarlett)* 

*ACH* vs. TaDarius Thomas

*The Briscoe Brothers* vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander











*ROH Death Before Dishonor XI*

*ROH World Championship*
Michael Elgin(c) vs. *Adam Cole*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*reDRagon(c)* vs. The American Wolves

*Kevin Steen* vs. Jay Lethal

*Roderick Strong* vs. Ricky Marvin

*The Forever Hooligans* vs. C&C Wrestle Factory vs. Adrenaline Rush

*Silas Young* vs. R.D. Evans

*Matt Taven (with Truth Martini)* vs. Adam Page

*ROH World Television Championship*
Michael Bennett(c) (with Maria Kanellis) vs. *Tommaso Ciampa*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Backlash 2016*

_*In the end, Styles countered Dirty Deeds by pushing Ambrose into the referee. Seizing the opportunity, Styles attacked Ambrose with a low blow, followed by a Styles Clash, to win the title*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Dean Ambrose(c) vs. *AJ Styles*

_*At the 2016 draft, WWE Tag Team Champions The New Day were drafted to Raw, which also left the SmackDown brand without tag team championships. On the August 23 episode of SmackDown Live, the reinstated World Tag Team Championship were unveiled, and a tournament to crown the new champions was then set up, with the tournament's final scheduled for Backlash. Also during this time, Orton joined The Wyatt Family in a "if you can't beat them, join them" scenario.

In the quarter-finals, The Usos and American Alpha advanced with wins over The Ascension and Breezango, respectively. The following week, The Hype Bros, as well as Wyatt and Orton, would later advance with wins over The Vaudevillains and Slater and Rhyno (who were added to the tournament), respectively. On the September 6 episode, American Alpha and the team of Wyatt and Orton advanced with wins over The Usos and The Hype Bros, respectively. However, The Usos would attack American Alpha after their match, causing Gable to suffer a leg injury heading in the final against The Wyatt Family*_

*Tournament final to determine the #1 Contenders to the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton)* vs. American Alpha

_*During the match, Miz applied the Figure Four Leglock, but Ziggler touched the ropes, forcing Miz to break the hold. Ziggler then executed a Superkick on Miz, who placed his foot on the ropes, voiding the pinfall attempt. Whilst Miz distracted the referee, Maryse sprayed something at Ziggler, distracting him which allowed Miz to execute a Skull Crushing Finale on Ziggler to retain the title*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
*The Miz(c) (with Maryse)* vs. Dolph Ziggler 

_*Rhyno executed a Gore on Breeze whilst the referee was distracted, with Slater gaining the pinfall. With this win, Slater earned a Smackdown contract*_

*Heath Slater & Rhyno* vs. Breezango

Kane vs. *Samoa Joe*

_*At the 2016 WWE draft, WWE Divas Champion Charlotte was drafted to Raw, leaving SmackDown without a women's championship. On the August 23 episode of SmackDown Live, the WWE Women's Championship was unveiled, and a six-pack elimination challenge between Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch, Carmella, Naomi, Natalya, and Nikki Bella was slated for Backlash to crown the inaugural champion.

After the match, WWE Hall of Famer Lita unveiled the new WWE Women's Championship belt and presented it to Lynch*_

*Six-Pack Elimination Challenge for the inaugural WWE Women's Championship*
Nikki Bella vs. *Becky Lynch* vs. Natalya vs. Naomi vs. Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella

*Pre-Show Match*
*The Usos* vs. The Hype Bros











*Clash of Champions 2016*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Brock Lesnar(c) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. United States Champion Rusev (with Lana)

_*As Rollins attempted to leave after the match, Reigns blocked his way. Reigns then attacked Rollins with a Spear and then performed a Powerbomb on Rollins through an announce table*_

*Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns* vs. Chris Jericho & Kevin Owens

_*Following night on Raw after Summerslam, Charlotte defeated Banks for the WWE Women's Championship in a rematch. The following week on Raw, Charlotte announced that she had injured Banks's back, and would be out of action. On the September 5 episode of Raw, Bayley defeated Charlotte after a distraction from Sasha, who had teased retirement. Sasha then revealed that she would be cleared to compete by Clash of Champions and invoked her rematch clause for the Women's Championship at the event*_

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Charlotte(c)* vs. Sasha Banks vs. Bayley

_*In the climax of the match, Zayn performed an Exploder Suplex on Cesaro, knocking him into the barricade. After the ringside doctor ruled that the match could not continue, the match was declared a no-contest*_

Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn ends in a No Contest

Finn Bálor vs. *Sheamus*

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
*TJ Perkins(c)* vs. Cedric Alexander

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows(c)* vs. The New Day (with Xavier Woods) 

*Pre-Show Match*
Alicia Fox vs. *Dana Brooke*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH All Star Extravaganza VIII*

*Ladder War VII for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Young Bucks(c)* vs. War Machine vs. The Motor City Machine Guns vs. The Addiction

*ROH World Championship*
*Adam Cole(c)* vs. Dalton Castle

Los Ingobernables de Japón (Tetsuya Naito & Evil) vs. *The House of Truth (Jay Lethal & Donovan Dijak) (with Taeler Hendrix)*

Michael Elgin vs. *Kyle O'Reilly* 

*Colt Cabana* vs. Toru Yano

Kamaitachi vs. *Dragon Lee*

*The Briscoes* vs. Keith Lee & Shane Taylor

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Bobby Fish(c)* vs. Adam Page (with BJ Whitmer)

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Kushida, ACH & Jay White* vs. The All Night Express & Silas Young​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WWE World Heavyweight Championship
*Daniel Bryan* vs Randy Orton(c) vs Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon)

Vickie Guerrero Invitational match for the WWE Divas Championship
AJ Lee (c) vs Aksana vs Alicia Fox vs Brie Bella vs Cameron vs Emma vs Eva Marie vs Layla vs Naomi vs Natalya vs Nikki Bella vs Rosa Mendes vs Summer Rae vs *Tamina Snuka*

The Undertaker vs *John Cena*

Mask vs Title for the WWE United States Championship
*Rey Mysterio (with Sin Cara)* vs Alberto Del Rio(c)

*Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs Batista

WWE Intercontinental Championship
*Christian* vs Big E(c)

*Cody Rhodes* vs Goldust 

No Holds Barred Elimination Tag team match
The Wyatt Family vs *The Shield *


Pre-Show
WWE Tag Team Championship
*The Usos *vs The Real Americans vs The New Age Outlaws(c)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TNA Bound for Glory 2016*

*Full Metal Mayhem Match for the TNA World Tag Team Championship*
The Decay(c) (with Rosemary) vs. *The Hardys (with Rebecca Hardy)*

_*Drew Galloway posted on his Twitter account that he had suffered an injury prior to the show and was unable to defend the title, so the battle royal would determine the new champion. The objective of the match is to eliminate opponents by throwing them over the top rope and down to the floor. The last two wrestlers left in the ring would compete until the match ended in pinfall or submission. 

The final five wrestlers were EC3, Lashley, Tyrus, Storm and Moose. The first of those wrestlers to be tossed over the top rope was Lashley by EC3. However, the officials were occupied trying to separate Bram and Eddie Kingston, who were brawling with each other outside the ring, and thus no one saw Lashley's elimination. Meanwhile, Moose and Storm began fighting with Tyrus. Moose then dumped both Tyrus and Storm out of the ring, only for EC3 to later eliminate Moose following Mike Bennett accidentally hitting him with a chair meant for Moose. As EC3 was celebrating, thinking he had won, Lashley re-entered the ring and eventually speared him to become champion after pinning EC3*_

*20-Man Bound for Gold Gauntlet Match for the vacant TNA World Heavyweight Championship*
EC3 vs. *Lashley* vs. Tyrus vs. Moose vs. James Storm vs. Bram vs. Rockstar Spud vs. Eddie Kingston vs. Mark Andrews vs. Grado vs. DJ Z vs. Pepper Parks (with Cherry Bomb) vs. Robbie E vs. Jessie Godderz vs. Mahabali Shera vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Basile La Ruffa vs. Pierre Vierge vs. Caleb Konley vs. Shynron

*Cody (with Brandi Rhodes)* vs. Mike Bennett (with Maria)

_*Kim was inducted by Taryn Terrell, Awesome Kong, Christy Hemme, and Dixie Carter into the TNA Hall of Fame shortly before the championship match. 

Gail was pinned by Sienna after Maria hit her with the title belt. Following the match, Maria and Mike Bennett taunted Kim for ruining her moment. Following this, Cody and his wife Brandi Rhodes came out to attack Bennett and Maria to make the save for Kim, leading to an impromptu match*_

*Four-Way Match for the Knockouts Championship*
Jade(c) vs. Gail Kim vs. Marti Bell vs. *Sienna*

*TNA Television Championship*
*Eli Drake(c)* vs. Eddie Edwards

*X-Division Championship*
Trevor Lee(c) (with Shane Helms) vs. *Andrew Everett*​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 24
WWE Championship
Triple H(c) vs *Mr Kennedy*

Streak vs Streak
Undertaker vs Floyd Mayweather

No Holds Barred Street Fight
*John Cena* vs Randy Orton

Playboy BunnyMania Lumberjill match
*Beth Phoenix and Melina* vs Maria and Ashley

World Heavyweight Championship
Edge(c) vs *Big Show*

Career Threatning Match
*Shawn Michaels* vs Ric Flair 

Battle for Brand Supremacy
*Batista* vs Umaga

ECW Championship
Chavo Guerrero(c) vs *The Miz* 

8 Man Money in the Bank Ladder Match
*JBL* vs Chris Jericho vs CM Punk vs John Morrison vs Carlito vs Shelton Benjamin vs Cody Rhodes vs Kane

United States Championship
MVP(c) vs *Matt Hardy*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Glory By Honor XV: Night One*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Young Bucks(c)* vs. reDRagon

ROH World Champion Adam Cole vs. ROH World Television Champion Bobby Fish ends in a No Contest

Mark Briscoe vs. *Frankie Kazarian*

*Jay Lethal* vs. Colt Cabana

*The Motor City Machine Guns* vs. The All Night Express

*Jay Briscoe* vs. Christopher Daniels

*Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser* vs. Cheeseburger & Will Ferrara

*Four Corner Survival Match*
*Dalton Castle* vs. Donovan Dijak vs. ACH vs. Adam Page (with BJ Whitmer)

*Kamaitachi & Ángel de Oro* vs. The Tempura Boyz











*ROH Glory By Honor XV: Night Two*

*Eight-Man Elimination Tag Team Match*
*ROH Champions (Adam Cole*, Bobby Fish & The Young Bucks)* vs. ROH All-Stars (Jay Lethal, Kyle O'Reilly, Colt Cabana & Dalton Castle)

Christopher Daniels (with Frankie Kazarian) vs. *Jay White*

*Adam Page (with BJ Whitmer)* vs. Silas Young (with Beer City Bruiser)

*The Briscoes* vs. The All Night Express

*Caprice Coleman* vs. Cheeseburger (with Will Ferrara)

*Kamaitachi* vs. Ángel de Oro 

*The Motor City Machine Guns* vs. The Tempura Boyz 

ACH vs. *Donovan Dijak*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*No Mercy 2016*

*Title vs. Career Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz(c) (with Maryse) vs. *Dolph Ziggler*

_*Earlier in the night, WWE Women's Champion Becky Lynch had been declared unable to compete. Alexa complained about her title opportunity being postponed only for her replacement opponent, Naomi, to interrupt her*_

Alexa Bliss vs. *Naomi*

*World Tag Team Championship*
*The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt & Randy Orton)(c)* vs. Heath Slater & Rhyno

*Samoa Joe* vs. Jack Swagger

Nikki Bella vs. *Carmella*

_*In the end, Ambrose executed Dirty Deeds on Cena but Styles hit Ambrose with a chair and pinned Cena to retain the title*_

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship*
*AJ Styles(c)* vs. John Cena vs. Dean Ambrose

*Pre-Show Eight-Man Tag Team Match*
*American Alpha & The Hype Bros* vs. The Usos & The Ascension












*Hell in a Cell 2016*

_*After Summerslam, Chris Jericho and Kevin Owens would continuously assault Rollins for weeks until Roman Reigns came to even the odds. At Clash of Champions, Reigns would team with Rollins to defeat Chris Jericho and Kevin Owens when Reigns attacked Rollins after the match.

On the October 10 episode of Raw, Rollins questioned Reigns' loyalty to The Authority and insulted him for being one of Triple H's "puppets" and also his "bitch". In the subsequent brawl, Rollins tried to attack Reigns with a steel chair, but the latter got away. The following week on Raw, Reigns explained that he had been waiting for the opportunity to get revenge on Rollins for turning on The Shield two years prior before challenging Rollins to a Hell in a Cell match, which Rollins accepted. Reigns and Rollins then confronted each other on the last Raw before Hell in a Cell and brawled, which ended with Reigns putting Rollins through a broadcast table with a powerbomb, before taunting Rollins*_

*Hell in a Cell Match*
Seth Rollins vs. *Roman Reigns*

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
*TJ Perkins(c)* vs. Sin Cara

Bayley vs. *Emma (with Dana Brooke)*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows(c)* vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass

*Finn Bálor* vs. Sheamus

_*During the match, Zayn executed a Helluva Kick on Rusev, but Lana broke up the pinfall by pulling the referee out of the ring, for which she was ejected from ringside. Rusev later applied The Accolade on Zayn to retain the title*_

*Triple Threat Match for the United States Championship*
*Rusev(c) (with Lana)* vs. Cesaro vs. Sami Zayn

The New Day (with Xavier Woods) vs. *Chris Jericho & Kevin Owens*

*Falls Count Anywhere Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Charlotte(c) vs. *Sasha Banks*

_*As part of the 2016 WWE draft, Strowman was drafted to the Raw brand while Bray Wyatt and Erick Rowan were drafted to SmackDown instead, separating Strowman from The Wyatt Family and beginning his singles career. On the following weeks on Raw, Strowman, with a modified appearance, defeated James Ellsworth and several other local wrestlers who put up no challenge. On the September 5 episode of Raw, after easily defeating three local competitors in a 1-on-3 handicap match, Strowman was confronted by Neville, who challenged Strowman due to him disrespecting cruiserweights, but lost by countout in the following weeks*_

*Pre-Show Match*
*Braun Strowman* vs. Neville


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

SummerSlam 2008
Hell in a Cell match
*The Undertaker* vs Edge

World Heavyweight Championship
CM Punk(c) vs *Batista* vs John Cena

Champion vs Champion
Michelle McCool vs *Mickie James*

Hardy Boyz vs Mark Henry & Shelton Benjamin (with Tony Atlas) - No Contest

WWE Championship
*Triple H(c)* (with Mayweather Jr.) vs Big Show 

Career Threatening "I Quit" match
*Shawn Michaels *vs Chris Jericho

*JBL & Priceless* vs Cryme Tyme & Rey Mysterio 

Intercontinental Championship
Kofi Kingston(c) vs *Santino Marella* (with Beth Phoenix)


----------



## peowulf

*Wrestlemania 25*​
This Wrestlemania's potential was off the chart. I'm not going to change a lot, some simple modifications would have made it one of greatest.

*WWE Championship No DQ Match* 
Triple H (c) (w/ Vince McMahon & Shane McMahon) vs Randy Orton (w/ Cody Rhodes & Ted Dibiase)

This was never going to top Taker/HBK, so just make it more fun by adding No DQ shenanigans. Batista returns towards the end to either help Triple H retain, or inadvertently cost him the match.

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge (c) vs John Cena vs Rey Mysterio

That Big Show/Edge/Vickie love triange storyline was so stupid, even though Show was kinda funny. Add Rey Mysterio to the match instead, by beating Edge in a non-title match or something (Cena had a rematch clause anyway), it would make the dynamic much more interesting.

*Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels*

Of Course.

*Intercontinental Championship*
JBL (c) vs Big Show

Have Big Show win a pre-show battle royal to become #1 contender. Then pretty have the 20 second match anyway: JBL begs for a bit, pokes Show's eye, goes for the clothesline from Hell, Big Show catches him, chokeslam, KO punch, 123. It would also prevent Big Show to having to bury Cody Rhodes in the future by already having a "Wrestlemania moment".

*Tag Team Championship Unification Match*
Miz & Morrison vs Primo & Carlito

It was a shame that this was bumped to the pre-show. I would actually ax the Hardy match to make time, they pretty much had the same match at the next ppv, put them in MITB and further the feud there.

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy vs CM Punk vs Christian vs Shelton Benjamin vs Kofi Kingston vs Kane vs MVP

This has potential to be an amazing MITB with all those specialists, even Kane is a ladder match veteran. CM Punk probably still wins, as Matt and Jeff take each other out.

*Legends Lumberjack Match*
Chris Jericho vs Ricky Steamboat

I mean the 3-on-1 was kind of embarassing. Steamboat was the only one that could still go. Have the rest of the old-timers surround the ring.

*Divas Match(?)*

The Miss Wrestlemania Battle Royal was awful, but I don't even remember the state of the women's division back then, I had to look up the champions (Melina & Maryse). We could have a divas' tag match, or a champion vs champion, or if you have to keep the Miss Wrestlemania battle royal, but please no Santina. If you want to have someone silly to win, there's always Vickie Guerrero.

*ECW Championship*
Jack Swagger (c) vs Rob Van Dam

Bonus match if RVD is available at the time, he made an appearance at the Royal Rumble, so why not have him put over Swagger.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*NXT TakeOver: Toronto*

_*The match originally also included Hideo Itami but Itami suffered a neck injury as a result of an attack by Corbin. NXT General Manager William Regal then named Nakamura the new number one contender to face Corbin for the NXT Championship at TakeOver. Corbin, unhappy with his opponent, first refused to face Nakamura and requested a different opponent but obliged after Regal threatened to strip him of the title*_

*NXT Championship*
Baron Corbin(c) vs. *Shinsuke Nakamura*

_*Jax dominated with power, attacking Asuka's back with various attacks including a biel throw, a backbreaker, a spinebuster and a powerbomb, stretches and a bearhug. Asuka tried various submission holds (octopus, guillotine choke, triangle choke, kneebar, Fujiwara armbar and the Asuka Lock) on Jax, but she escaped, counterattacked or reached the ropes. Asuka then executed a roundhouse kick, a spin kick and two more kicks. The ending saw Asuka apply the Asuka Lock on Jax again. Jax passed out, meaning Asuka retained the title*_

*NXT Women's Championship*
*Asuka(c)* vs. Nia Jax

_*Despite interference from The Revival, #DIY were victorious*_

*Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic tournament final*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. *#DIY* 

_*Coming into 2016, Blake and Murphy would go on a multi month losing streak, losing their feud with The Vaudevillians, while also suffering losses to American Alpha, The Hype Bros, Enzo Amore and Colin Cassady, and The Ascension. On the May 18 episode of NXT, after losing to Shinsuke Nakamura and Austin Aries, Alexa Bliss walked away from Blake and Murphy. On the June 1 episode of NXT, Murphy would revert to his "Buddy Murphy" ring name in a loss against Tye Dillinger. 

On the June 15 episode of NXT, Blake and Murphy reunited, but after a miscommunication between the two they were defeated by TM-61. Again, the two attempted to battle The Hype Bros on the July 6, 2016 episode of NXT, but lost after Murphy walked out on Blake. The two tried to settle their issues with a match on the October 12 episode of NXT, which quickly ended in a no-contest as both men were destroyed by an interfering NXT Champion Baron Corbin*_

*Buddy Murphy* vs. Wesley Blake

_*After a series of cryptic vignettes, on October 4, 2016 it was announced that "SAnitY" would be coming to NXT, even though the identity of the group members wasn't revealed. The stable made their debut during the match as four hooded individuals. The first two members to unmask were Alexander Wolfe and Sawyer Fulton, who distracted Dillinger, causing him to lose after suffering a Glorious DDT. After the match, the other two members were revealed to be Eric Young and Nikki Cross after attacking a helpless Dillinger*_

*Bobby Roode* vs. Tye Dillinger











*Survivor Series 2016*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) (with Paul Heyman) vs. *Goldberg*

_* On the October 31 episode of Raw, Seth Rollins was revealed as a member of Team RAW. When Rollins refused to take part in the match, he was attacked by Braun Strowman, rendering him unable to compete at Survivor Series. On the November 7 episode of Raw, Strowman won a battle royal by last eliminating Neville to qualify for the match. 

Early in the match, Ambrose and Styles got into a heated argument. Ambrose attacked Styles, but was surprised by Strowman, who scored a pinfall after a running powerslam; Styles did not attempt to break the pin. Strowman was counted out when Seth Rollins held Strowman's legs to prevent him from returning to the ring. Afterwards outside the ring, Orton executed an RKO on Strowman onto a broadcast table followed by Rollins putting Strowman through the table with a diving elbow drop.

Reigns, Team Raw's final member, attempted a Spear on Wyatt but hit Orton instead, who had pushed Wyatt out of the way, which led to Orton's elimination. Wyatt then performed Sister Abigail on Reigns for the pin, leaving Wyatt as the sole survivor for Team SmackDown*_

*5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team SmackDown (WWE Champion AJ Styles, Dean Ambrose, World Tag Team Champions Bray Wyatt*, Randy Orton & Samoa Joe) (with James Ellsworth)* vs. Team Raw (Roman Reigns, United States Champion Rusev, Cesaro, Finn Bálor & Braun Strowman) (with Lana)

_*The Miz initially refused Ziggler's offer for a rematch for the Intercontinental title, but on November 8 episode of SmackDown, Maryse went on to speak in Miz's name due Miz refuse to speak with the Daniel Bryan. At that night, Bryan would state on Talking Smack that if Ziggler successfully retains his championship, The Miz and Maryse would be traded to Raw for someone else.

Ziggler would defeat Zayn after Maryse prematurely rang the bell, causing a distraction to allow Miz to cost Zayn the title*_

*Intercontinental Championship; If Zayn wins, the title will be transferred to Raw*
*Dolph Ziggler(c)* vs. Sami Zayn

*10-on-10 Survivor Series Tag Team Elimination Match*
Team Raw (The New Day, Enzo Amore and Big Cass, The Golden Truth, The Shining Stars, Curtis Axel & Bo Dallas) (with Xavier Woods) vs. *Team SmackDown (Heath Slater, Rhyno, The Usos, American Alpha*, The Hype Bros & Breezango*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows(c) vs. *Chris Jericho & Kevin Owens*

_*On October 13, 2016, it was announced that James would return to WWE. On the November 8 episode of Smackdown, James cut a promo where she formally re-introduced herself and challenged Team Smackdown's strained unity. 

Immediately before the match, SmackDown's captain Nikki Bella was attacked backstage, leaving her unable to compete, and team coach Natalya replaced her with James. In the end, Sasha submitted James with the Banks Statement, leaving Sasha and Emma as the survivors for Team Raw. After the match, Emma attacked Sasha*_

*5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Raw (WWE Divas Champion Sasha Banks*, Bayley, Charlotte, Emma* & Dana Brooke)* vs. Team SmackDown (WWE Women's Champion Becky Lynch, Mickie James, Alexa Bliss, Naomi, and Carmella) (with Natalya)

*Pre-Show Match #2*
Kane vs. *Luke Harper*

_*After the match, Samoa Joe attacked Kalisto and then Perkins. Backstage, Daniel Bryan confronted Joe, who explained that he acted out of revenge on Kalisto. The following previous on SmackDown Live, Joe was attacked by the returning Kalisto*_

*Pre-Show Match #1 for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship; If Kalisto wins the title, the cruiserweight division bill transferred to SmackDown*
*TJ Perkins(c)* vs. Kalisto


** = sole survivor*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series 2005
United States Champion vs Intercontinental Champion
Booker T vs _Ric Flair_

World Tag Team Champions vs WWE Tag Team Champions
_Big Show and Kane_ vs MNM

5-on-5 Divas traditional Survivor Series elimination match
_Trish Stratus, Mickie James, Ashley, Torrie Wilson, Victoria (with Candice)_ vs Melina, Jillian Hall, Stacy, Hemme, Michelle McCool
Survivor: Trish Stratus

SmackDown vs Raw
Rey Mysterio vs _Shawn Michaels_

_Theodore Long (with Palmer Canon)_ vs Eric Bischoff

5-on-5 traditional Survivor Series elimination match
Team SmackDown! (Batista, JBL, Chris Benoit, Bobby Lashley, and Mr. Kennedy) vs _Team Raw (John Cena, HHH, Kurt Angle, Chris Masters, and Carlito)_
Survivors: John Cena & HHH

Inferno match
_Undertaker_ vs Randy Orton


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Survival of the Fittest 2016: Night One*

*The Briscoes* vs. The Addiction

*Qualifying Match for the Survival of the Fittest finals*
Colt Cabana vs. *Kyle O'Reilly*

*Four Corner Survival Match to qualify for the Survival of the Fittest finals*
*Dalton Castle* vs. Chris Sabin vs. Rhett Titus vs. Sho

War Machine vs. *Keith Lee & Shane Taylor*

*Qualifying Match for the Survival of the Fittest finals*
*Bobby Fish* vs. Silas Young

*Four Corner Survival Match to qualify for the Survival of the Fittest finals*
*Adam Page* vs. Kenny King vs. Will Ferrara vs. Cheeseburger

*Qualifying Match for the Survival of the Fittest finals*
*Donovan Dijak* vs. Jax Dane

*Four Corner Survival Match to qualify for the Survival of the Fittest finals*
*Lio Rush* vs. Misterioso Jr. vs. The Panther vs. Yohey


*Night Two*

*Six-Way Elimination Match for a ROH World Championship match at Final Battle 2016*
*Kyle O'Reilly* vs. Dalton Castle vs. Bobby Fish vs. Donovan Dijak vs. Adam Page vs. Lio Rush

*Colt Cabana* vs. Christopher Daniels 

*Chris Sabin (with Alex Shelley)* vs. Silas Young

*Three-Way Tag Team Match*
*The Briscoes* vs. War Machine vs. Keith Lee & Shane Taylor

*Frankie Kazarian* vs. Scorpio Sky

*Jax Dane* vs. The Panther

Will Ferrara vs. *Misterioso Jr.*

*The All Night Express* vs. The Tempura Boyz











*ROH Final Battle 2016*

_*Cole retained after O'Reilly placed him in a triangle choke, only for Cole to pin him using the ring ropes. After the match, an enraged O'Reilly accused Cole of cheating before putting him an armbar despite referees trying to break it up. The Bullet Club came out, attacked O'Reilly and declared their alliance with Cole, revealing him as the newest member*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Adam Cole(c)* vs. Kyle O'Reilly

_*Bobby Fish was scheduled to defend the ROH World Television Championship in a Triple Threat match against Ospreay and Scurll but was pulled due to injury, leading to Ospreay and Scurll being added to the tag team title match*_

*Three-Way Tag Team Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Young Bucks(c)* vs. Colt Cabana & Dalton Castle vs. Will Ospreay & Marty Scurll

_*Cody debuted as babyface, but defeated Corino following a low blow, then proceeded to attack Corino, senior referee Todd Sinclair, taunted ROH fans and shoved guest commentator Christopher Daniels after the match, thus turning him heel in the process*_

*Cody* vs. Steve Corino

*No Holds Barred Match*
BJ Whitmer vs. *Adam Page*

*The Briscoes* vs. The Motor City Machine Guns

*Jay Lethal* vs. Donovan Dijak (with Prince Nana)

Jushin Thunder Liger vs. *Matt Taven*

*Eight Man Tag Team Match*
The All Night Express, Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser vs. *Kushida, Dragon Lee, Lio Rush & Jay White*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TLC 2016*

_*Ellsworth got involved in Ambrose's rivalry with Styles, as he felt that he owed Ambrose a favor due to his support and aiding him in his matches with Styles, offering Ambrose assistance, but this backfired when Ellsworth (at ringside to cheer Ambrose on during his match with Styles) accidentally cost Ambrose the title after executing No Chin Music on Styles while Ambrose climbed the ladder to retrieve the belt, causing Styles to unconsciously push Ambrose off and through tables set up outside the ring. Styles retrieved the title belt to retain the championship. With the match stipulation, Ambrose would be unable to challenge for the WWE Championship so as long as Styles was the champion*_

*"Last Chance" TLC Match for the WWE Championship*
*AJ Styles(c)* vs. Dean Ambrose 

*WWE Women's Championship*
Becky Lynch(c) vs. *Alexa Bliss*

*Chairs Match*
*Samoa Joe* vs. Kalisto

_*On the November 22 episode of SmackDown, following a controversial win over Kalisto, Miz was surprised by Ziggler, who hit him with a superkick. Later, General Manager Daniel Bryan scheduled Ziggler to defend his championship against Miz at TLC in a ladder match*_

*Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs. *The Miz (with Maryse)* 

_*After the match, Carmella alleged that Natalya was the one that attacked Nikki at Survivor Series*_

*Tables Match*
*Nikki Bella* vs. Carmella

*World Tag Team Championship*
*The Wyatt Family (Randy Orton & Luke Harper)(c) (with Bray Wyatt)* vs. The Hype Bros

*Pre-Show 10-Man Tag Team Match*
*Jack Swagger, American Alpha, Heath Slater & Rhyno* vs. Curt Hawkins, The Ascension & The Vaudevillains











*Roadblock: End of the Line*

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Roman Reigns* vs. Finn Bálor

_*Bayley appeared and distracted Emma, allowing Sasha to perform a suicide dive on Dana outside the ring. As Emma tried to pin Sasha with a roll-up by grabbing her tights, Bayley notified the referee, who stopped the pin. Banks then forced Emma to submit to the Banks Statement to retain the title*_

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Sasha Banks(c)* vs. Emma (with Dana Brooke)

_*After the match, Neville returned and attacked Perkins and Swann, turning heel*_

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
*TJ Perkins(c)* vs. Rich Swann

_*On the post-Survivor Series' Raw episode, Zayn won the title from Rusev in his home country of Canada*_

*United States Championship*
*Sami Zayn(c)* vs. Rusev (with Lana)

_*Before the match officially started, Rollins attacked Strowman, resulting in a brawl. While the referees tried to separate the two, Rollins hit Strowman with a chair. Finally, the match was thrown out*_

Seth Rollins vs. Braun Strowman ends in a No Contest

*Fatal 4-Way Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Chris Jericho & Kevin Owens(c)* vs. Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows vs. The New Day (with Xavier Woods) vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass

*Pre-Show Match*
*Cesaro* vs. Sheamus


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania 32: Fantasy Becomes Reality*

*The Return of the Rattlesnake*
Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Brock Lesnar
*Winner: *Stone Cold Steve Austin
*Time: *16 mins
Basically a brawl of punishes. Austin gets the win after three Stunners which shocks and angers both Heyman and Lesnar when he realises he lost. Austin celebrates in the ring with a Stone Cold beer bash along with other legends that join him like Rock, Foley, Michaels, Cena etc. Nice nostalgic way to end the show.

*Hell in a Cell: Control for Monday Night RAW*
Triple H with Stephanie McMahon vs Shane McMahon
*Winner: *Shane McMahon
*Time: *30 mins
When it looks like Triple H is about to be victorious we see are baffled to see Roman Reigns and Vince McMahon walk down the ramp, Roman rips the cell door open and enters the ring with Vince, Stephanie then also comes in the ring. The three look at HHH with an evil stare, Roman then spears HHH out of nowhere followed by a round of punches busting HHH open. Vince and Steph then drag a crippled Shane to Roman for the pin. The ref counts three and Shane wins control of RAW. Vince, Steph and Roman celebrate in the ring while Shane tries to understand what is going on. 

The following night Vince, Steph and Roman are in the ring discussing last night's actions and saying how HHH was a bad businessman as he was wanting indie NXT geeks to be the new generation of WWE. Shane then comes out, before he speaks Vince states the new deal where Shane controls RAW one week then Steph gets it the next week. Shane speaks of his disapproval over their actions ans how he didn't need their help, but regardless stays on their side but remaining a face. This later leads to a breaking point of relations which sets up the current brand split with Steph on RAW and Shane on SD.

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Dean Ambrose(c) vs Roman Reigns
*Winner: *Roman Reigns
*Time: *20 mins
Ambrose got his Title shot against the then Champion Triple H at network special Roadblock, Triple H was the favourite to win and this looked to be the case during the match, then Shane McMahon enters the arena walking down the ramp which distracts HHH from finishing off Ambrose, Ambrose comes behind Triple H for a Dirty Deeds to win the Title. This sets up Ambrose vs Reigns, two best friends together facing off for the WWE Title at the biggest Wrestlemania of all time.

*Triple Threat for the New WWE Women's Championship*
Charlotte vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch
*Winner: *Charlotte
*Time: *16 mins
Same as before.

*The Deadman vs The Vigilante*
The Undertaker vs Sting
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *12 mins
Undertaker wins with a simple tombstone. The match itself is mainly staredowns and basic moves kept in the ring. After the match Taker does his usual match ending taunts then shakes the hand of Sting and they both leave the ring together with an outstanding ovation.

*The Wyatt Family vs The League of Nations*
Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, Braun Strowman
vs
Sheamus, Alberto Del Rio, Rusev, Wade Barrett
*Winner: *The Wyatt Family
*Time: *10 mins
- After the match the League of Nations rant about their loss only to be interrupted by The Rock who does his annual promo extravaganza with the flamethrower talking about the history of tonight then later acknowledging LON's existence, they challenge Rock to a match, Rock accepts the challenge, but brings three of his friends, Mick Foley, Shawn Michaels and John Cena who come down to the ring together and take out LON and celebrate afterwards for an awesome WM moment. 

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Kevin Owens(c) vs Sami Zayn
*Winner: *Kevin Owens
*Time: *12 mins
Kevin wins with a pop up powerbomb but pins Sami while holding the rope which the ref doesn't see. He remains Champion but the feud is far from over, they face again at Payback, meet in a Fatal 4 Way at Extreme Rules, meet in the MITB match at MITB, face each other in a Falls Count Anywhere match at Battleground and officially ending their feud at Summerslam which sees the two settle the score in an I Quit Match where the loser leaves RAW (for SD obviously).

*Singles*
Chris Jericho vs AJ Styles
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *17 mins
Same as before but with AJ winning.

*TLC for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day(c) vs The Dudley Boyz vs The Uso's vs The Lucha Dragons
*Winner: *The New Day
*Time: *15 mins
The four biggest tag teams in WWE facing off in a TLC for the WWE Tag Team Championships in the opening of Wrestlemania, a very cool way to start the show. 

*PRESHOW*
*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
*Winner: *Baron Corbin eliminating Kane
*Time: *10 mins

*Team Total Divas vs Team Bad & Blonde*
Brie Bella, Paige, Natalya, Alicia Fox, Eva Marie
vs
Lana, Tamina, Naomi, Summer Rae, Emma
*Winner: *Team Total Divas
*Time: *12 mins


----------



## GavinJ1899

*Summerslam 2016* (winners will be bolded)

*Pre-Show:* The Vaudevillians, The Ascension, and Breezango vs *American Alpha, The Usos, and The Hype Bros*

*Pre-Show:* *Chris Jericho* vs Neville

*Pre-Show:* *Natalya, Alexa Bliss, and Nikki Bella* vs Naomi, Becky Lynch, and Carmella

*WWE Tag Team Championships:* *Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson* vs Enzo Amore and Big Cass vs The New Day (c) (w/ Xavier Woods)

*Match One of Best of Seven Series:* *Sheamus* vs Cesaro

*Intercontinental Championship:* *The Miz (c) (w/ Maryse)* vs Dolph Ziggler

*The Loser Cannot Challenge for a World Championship for a Year:* Seth Rollins vs *Roman Reigns*

*United States Championship:* *Rusev (c) (w/ Lana)* vs Sami Zayn

*RAW World Championship:* Kevin Owens vs *Finn Balor*

*Womens' Championship:* *Charlotte* vs Sasha Banks (c)

*Smackdown World Championship:* Randy Orton vs *Dean Ambrose (c)*

*Singles:* *AJ Styles* vs John Cena

*Singles:* *Bray Wyatt* vs Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 30
The Undertaker vs *John Cena*

WWE World Heavyweight Championship
Randy Orton (c) vs *Roman Reigns* (Royal Rumble winner)

The Rock Farewell match
The Rock vs *Brock Lesnar* w/ Hogan as Special Referee

*Wyatt Family* vs HHH & Batista & Kane

*Daniel Bryan* vs Sheamus

WWE Divas Championship
AJ Lee & Tamina & Cameron vs Bella Twins & *Vickie Guerrero*

*Cody Rhodes* vs Goldust

Money in the Bank ladder match
*Dean Ambrose* vs Seth Rollins vs Antonio Cesaro vs Kofi Kingston vs Christian vs Dolph Ziggler vs Rey Mysterio vs Alberto Del Rio


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TNA Genesis 2017*

_*Galloway was scheduled to defend the title against EC3 at Bound for Glory, but due to an injury he was stripped of the title, which was won by Lashley. On 8 December episode of Impact Wrestling, Galloway made his return by interrupting EC3 and criticized the company for stripping him of the title. On 19 January 2017, Galloway made his in-ring return to TNA, when he and EC3 were defeated by Bennett and Moose. After having an inadvertent collision that cost them the match, EC3 and Galloway nearly came to blows following the loss.

Due to Galloway and EC3 experiencing some dissension over Galloway warning EC3 not to "screw" him, Lashley retained the title by pinning Bennett after Moose turned on him. After the match, Galloway attacked EC3, turning heel in the process*_

*4-Way Match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship with EC3 as Special Guest Referee*
*Lashley(c)* vs. Drew Galloway vs. Mike Bennett (with Maria) vs. Moose

_*On the October 20 episode of Impact Wrestling, Edwards defeated Eli Drake to win his first TNA Television Championship. On the October 27 episode of Impact Wrestling, he successfully defended his title against Trevor Lee and against James Storm on the November 3 episode of Impact Wrestling. On the November 10 episode of Impact Wrestling, Edwards defeated Drake again and retained his title. After the match, he was attacked by Lashley. On the December 8 episode of Impact Wrestling, Edwards defended his title against Lashley, but lost the match. On January 5, 2017, Richards made his return to TNA, by stopping Lashley from hitting Edwards with the title, and later challenged The Hardys for the titles*_

*TNA World Tag Team Championship*
*The Broken Hardys(c)* vs. The Wolves (with Angelina Love)

*Monster's Ball Match for the TNA Knockouts Championship*
Jade(c) (with Bram & Eddie Kingston) vs. *Rosemary (with Abyss & Crazzy Steve)*

*TNA Television Championship*
*Lashley(c)* vs. James Storm

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the X-Division Championship*
Andrew Everett(c) vs. *Trevor Lee (with Shane Helms)*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*NXT TakeOver: San Antonio*

_*Corbin targeted Nakamura's leg throughout the match. Nakamura performed a Kinshasa on Corbin but was unable to pin him immediately, leading to a near-fall. Nakamura executed another Kinshasa on Corbin, but Corbin rolled out of the ring. Nakamura attempted a third Kinshasa, but Corbin avoided the attempt, hit a low blow on Nakamura and performed The End of Days on Nakamura to regain the title*_

*NXT Championship*
Shinsuke Nakamura(c) vs. *Baron Corbin*

_*On the January 11, 2017 episode of NXT, it was shown that Billie Kay and Peyton Royce had attacked Asuka earlier in the day. After Kay and Royce defeated Sarah Bridges and Macey Evans, Asuka came down and attacked both. However, both Kay and Royce overpowered Asuka. The following week, a Triple Threat match between the three women was scheduled for TakeOver: San Antonio*_

*Triple Threat Match for the NXT Championship*
*Asuka(c)* vs. Peyton Royce vs. Billie Kay

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
*The Revival(c)* vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong

*On the October 5 episode of NXT, after losing to The Revival in the first round of the Dusty Rhodes Tag Team Classic, Almas took out his frustrations by attacking his tag team partner No Way Jose, turning heel in the process. On the November 16th episode of NXT, Almas defeated Jose. After the match, Almas attempted to injured Jose, but was stopped by Crews. On the December 14 episode of NXT, Almas defeated Crews*

*Apollo Crews* vs. Andrade Almas

_*sAnitY won after Roode walked out on his team during the match*_

*10-Person Tag Team Match*
Tye Dillinger, Bobby Roode, #DIY & Ember Moon vs. *SAnitY (Eric Young, Nikki Cross, Killian Dain, Alexander Wolfe & Sawyer Fulton)*











*Royal Rumble 2017*

_*Seth Rollins announced his participation in the 2017 Royal Rumble match via Twitter on January 9, but as a culmination of Rollins antagonizing Triple H by calling him a coward to and disrespecting his wife Raw General Manager Stephanie McMahon for months, a rigged lottery assigned the #1 spot to Rollins during the January 23, 2017 episode of Raw, meaning that he will be the first contestant to enter the match. Rollins then appeared at NXT TakeOver: San Antonio, interrupting the show and calling out Triple H. Triple H did not come out but ordered security to remove Rollins from the ring. Rollins fought off the first batch of security guards, but was taken away when more came to the ring. Rollins and The Miz began the match at number one and number two, respectively. The surprise thirtieth entrant Triple H, who had been inactive since being attacked by Roman Reigns at Wrestlemania 32, made his return and eliminated Rollins by pulling Rollins out of the ring and attacked him, where Triple H beat a bloodied Rollins before delivering a Pedigree onto the steel steps, causing an injured Rollins to be taken backstage.

On the following SmackDown after TLC, James Ellsworth was the guest on Ambrose Asylum, where he was granted a SmackDown contract. Dean Ambrose criticized this decision, arguing that Ellsworth should earn his contract a ladder match. Ellsworth accepted the challenge, with both his new contract and a future opportunity at the WWE World Championship on the line for Ambrose. Ellsworth hid under the ring and grabbed Ambrose's leg to prevent him from getting back in the ring, resulting in Ambrose getting counted out, only for Ambrose to perform Dirty Deeds onto the ring steps, drag Ellsworth up the ramp and put him through a table, injuring his neck resulting in Ellsworth being taken away on a stretcher. Ambrose vowed to win the Royal Rumble for a second consecutive year and jump to Raw to become World Heavyweight Champion in spite of Smackdown.

Tye Dillinger made his main roster debut, entering at number 10 before being eliminated by Braun Strowman, who scored the most eliminations with eight, also eliminating Chris Jericho, Kevin Owens, Luke Harper, Mojo Rawley, Mark Henry, Big Show, Dolph Ziggler and Sami Zayn, but was eliminated by Rollins.

Cesaro, Ambrose, Bálor, and Cena were the final four. Cena eliminated Cesaro and after Cena attempted an Attitude Adjustment on Ambrose, Ambrose countered and eliminated Ambrose. As Ambrose attempted to deliver the Knee Trembler to Bálor, who countered and eliminated Ambrose to win the match*_

*Royal Rumble Match*
*Finn Bálor* won by last eliminating Dean Ambrose

*WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs. *The Undertaker*

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
TJ Perkins(c) vs. *Neville*

_*Goldberg and Reigns performed a double-spear on Lesnar. Doctors came from backstage to check on and eventually attempt to stretcher out Lesnar. Lesnar later returned to the ring and by lifted Reigns in preparation for an F-5, but Goldberg speared Lesnar, which saved Reigns. Reigns hit Goldberg with the World Heavyweight Championship before rolling him out of the ring, pinning Lesnar to win the title*_

*Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Goldberg(c) vs. Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman) vs. *Roman Reigns* 

_*Afterwards, Sasha refused to shake Bayley's hand as a sign of respect*_

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Sasha Banks(c)* vs. Bayley

*Pre-Show Match #3 for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Chris Jericho & Kevin Owens(c) vs. *Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows*

*Pre-Show Match #2*
Charlotte vs. *Emma (with Dana Brooke)*

*Pre-Show Match #1: Six-Woman Tag Team Match*
WWE Women's Champion Alexa Bliss, Mickie James & Natalya vs. *Becky Lynch, Nikki Bella & Naomi*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem VI*

_*Bully Ray made his ROH debut by saving Page from Bullet Club, only to put him through a table, joining the group in the process*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Adam Cole(c)* vs. Adam Page

_*Other participants included in order of elimination: Beer City Bruiser, Will Ferrara, Kenny King, Rhett Titus, Chris Sabin, Silas Young, Jay White, Cheeseburger, Raymond Rowe, Hanson, Matt Taven, Jay Lethal and Colt Cabana*_

*15-Man Honor Battle Royal for a future ROH World Championship opportunity*
*Dalton Castle* wins after eliminating Cody last 

_*After defeating O'Ryan & Marseglia, The Hardys appeared and challenged The Young Bucks to a match for the titles*_

*Open Challenge for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks(c) vs. *The Hardys*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Young Bucks(c)* vs. TK O'Ryan & Vinny Marseglia

*Lio Rush* vs. Sonjay Dutt

*ROH Television Championship*
*Marty Scurll(c)* vs. Bobby Fish

_*After the match, Kazarian walked away from Daniels*_

The Addiction vs. *The Briscoes*

*Will Ospreay* vs. Dragon Lee​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Elimination Chamber 2017*

_*Cena and Styles were the first two contestants. Ambrose entered next, followed by Joe and Undertaker. As Ziggler was due to enter the chamber, he hesitated to leave his pod. Ziggler later rolled-up a distracted Joe to eliminate him. An enraged Joe then attacked Ziggler, threw him through a pod door, and trapped Ziggler in the Coquina Clutch before leaving the chamber. Ambrose then quickly eliminated Miz. Cena quickly eliminated Ambrose after an Attitude Adjustment. Cena and Undertaker then briefly allied to take on Styles before Undertaker attacked Cena. Styles and Cena both scored nearfalls against each other, after a Styles Clash and an Attitude Adjustment respectively. Cena then executed an Attitude Adjustment on Undertaker, eliminating him. Styles performed the Phenomenal Forearm on Cena to regain the WWE Championship*_

*Elimination Chamber Match for a WWE Championship match at WrestleMania 33*
The Undertaker(c) vs. *AJ Styles* vs. John Cena vs. Dean Ambrose vs. Samoa Joe vs. Dolph Ziggler

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Alexa Bliss(c)* vs. Naomi

_*On the December 27 episode of SmackDown Live, The Wyatt Family began to show tension after they lost the SmackDown Tag Team Championship to Heath Slater and Rhyno after Orton inadvertently hit Harper, who was subsequently pinned.

During the 2017 Royal Rumble on January 29, Harper entered as number 25 and continued having problems with Orton. Harper accidentally superkicked Wyatt, causing his elimination. This led to a shoving match began between Harper and Orton, who were both thrown out. Over the next two weeks, Harper cemented his face turn in his confrontations with Wyatt and Orton on SmackDown Live, where Wyatt laid him out with Sister Abigail*_

*If Harper wins, he would face Bray Wyatt at WrestleMania*
*Randy Orton* vs. Luke Harper

_*Nikki won after using a new submission maneuver called the Fearless Lock, adopted from her boyfriend, John Cena*_

*No-Disqualification Match*
*Nikki Bella* vs. Natalya

_*On the December 13 episode of SmackDown Live, Zack Ryder sustained a knee injury during a multi-team battle royal for a chance to take on The Wyatt Family again for the World Tag Team Championship*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
*The Miz(c) (with Maryse)* vs. Mojo Rawley

*Becky Lynch* vs. Mickie James

*Elimination Chamber Match for the World Tag Team Championship*
Heath Slater & Rhyno(c) vs. The Usos vs. *American Alpha* vs. Breezango vs. The Ascension vs. The Vaudevillains

*Pre-Show Match*
*Kalisto* vs. Curt Hawkins












*Fastlane 2017*

_*After the match, Finn Bálor emerged and the two had a brief staredown before Reigns celebrated his victory in the ring*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Roman Reigns(c)* vs. Rusev (with Lana)

_*Jax made her main roster debut for the brand on the February 13 episode of Raw as Charlotte's ally*_

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match*
WWE Divas Champion Sasha Banks & Bayley vs. *Charlotte & Nia Jax* vs. Emma & Dana Brooke

_*On the February 20 episode of Raw, Goldberg returned as Rollins' surprise opponent chosen by Triple H in exchange for a promised World Heavyweight Championship opportunity at Wrestlemania. 

During the match, Triple H would interfere, leading Goldberg to spearing him, and intentionally counting himself out*_

*Goldberg* vs. Seth Rollins

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
*Neville(c)* vs. The Brian Kendrick

Big Show vs. *Braun Strowman*

_*Sheamus and Jinder Mahal made their entrances to call out Cesaro. In the ring, Mahal attacked Sheamus, taking Sheamus out temporarily to make Mahal Cesaro's opponent. After the match, Sheamus recovered and attacked Mahal with a Brogue Kick*_

*Cesaro* vs. Jinder Mahal

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows(c)* vs. The New Day vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass

_*The following week on Raw after Royal Rumble, tensions between Jericho and Owens arose after both said that they did not need each other anymore, and Owens was later attacked by Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson.

In the climax of the match, Kevin Owens' music played and he appeared on the stage, which distracted Jericho and cost him the match_

*United States Championship*
*Sami Zayn(c)* vs. Chris Jericho 

*Pre-Show Match*
*Rich Swann & Jack Gallagher* vs. Akira Tozawa & Noam Dar (with Alicia Fox)


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

*Wrestlemania 29*​
Pre Show: *Diva's Championship* AJ Lee def. Katelyn (c)
_These women were able to put on good matches during this time against eachother, and I'm surprised this didn't happen here. They even did an AJ Lee diary series leading up to it._


1. *Ladder Match for the Intercontinental Championship: * Cesaro (c) def. Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, Wade Barrett, The Miz, Kofi Kingston, Jack Swagger, and Fandango
_This show had some serious problems with fitting the roster on the card, so I threw together a ladder match to get everybody there. Use this as a star vehicle for heel Cesaro with his manager Zeb Colter._

2. Dolph Ziggler def. Chris Jericho
_It still doesn't make sense to this day that this feud didn't make it to Wrestlemania 29. These guys had plenty of build up with Dolph getting Jericho fired in the summer of 2012. When Jericho returned, they decided to blow this feud off on a random episode of Raw. In my world, Jericho puts Dolph over going into his Raw cash in. _

3. *4 Way Monster Mash:* Ryback def. Big Show, Mark Henry, and Kane
_Throw all the big guys in one match for the casual appeal. Ryback gives Big Show a shellshock for the Wrestlemania moment._

4. Randy Orton def. Sheamus 
_Over the two years preceding this one, these two guys have been pushed HARD as the top faces of Smackdown. Let the two babyface powers collide with one another ala Batista vs Taker in 2007._

5. *World Heavyweight Championship:* Zack Ryder def. Alberto Del Rio (c)
_Ryder got himself over extremely well in 2011, and I would have ran with him as the ultimate underdog face of the WWE. Without him being buried or losing his internet show, he could continue to gain momentum until he finally gets this big match. Ryder wins in front of that New York crowd, his home state, for the feel good title win of the night. Ziggler could cash in the next night, and we are off to the races with a new title feud._

6. *Undefeated vs Undefeated* Undertaker def. Brock Lesnar to go 21 - 0
_Lesnar beats Cena and HHH to get here, and he challenges Undertaker's streak as a man who has shown no signs of weakness since his return. Taker finally hands Lesnar his first loss since his return, and probably the only one for a few years._

7. The Shield def. The Rock, Triple H, and Daniel Bryan
_The Shield are built up as threats, and top guys come together to face them. Rock advocates Bryan to be the third member due to how much he is connecting with the fans, but Triple H has his doubts in Bryan during the build (a hint towards Mania 30). Reigns pins Rock in his last match, foreshadowing his rise in WWE._

8. *WWE Championship*: John Cena def. CM Punk (c)
_CM Punk really deserved his main event, and these two would have delivered an all time classic in the main event of Wrestlemania. There is no reason that this match shouldn't have happened._


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH 15th Anniversary Show*

_*On August 12, 2005, Daniels defeated CM Punk, Samoa Joe and James Gibson in an elimination four-way match to win the ROH World Championship. He held the championship until Final Battle 2005, when he was defeated by Bryan Danielson.

After the match, Daniels was attacked by both the champion and Bully Ray. Frankie Kazarian teased joining The Bullet Club but came in to save Daniels*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Adam Cole(c)* vs. Christopher Daniels 

*Three-Way Tag Team Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Hardys(c)* vs. The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes

*Las Vegas Street Fight*
Dalton Castle (with The Boys) vs. *Colt Cabana*

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Marty Scurll(c)* vs. Lio Rush

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Jay Lethal & Roppongi Vice* vs. War Machine & Davey Boy Smith Jr.

Bobby Fish vs. *Matt Taven (with TK O'Ryan & Vinny Marseglia)*

Kenny King (with Caprice Coleman) vs. *Jay White*

*Six-Man Mayhem Match to determine the #1 Contender for the ROH World Television Championship*
*Frankie Kazarian* vs. Adam Page vs. Chris Sabin vs. Cheeseburger vs. Silas Young vs. Punisher Martinez​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Supercard Of Honor XI*

*Ladder War VI for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Hardys(c) vs. *The Young Bucks*

_*Castle lost after he was attacked by Cody*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Adam Cole(c)* vs. Dalton Castle

_*Fish won by disqualification*_

*Bobby Fish* vs. Matt Taven (with Vinny Marseglia and TK O'Ryan)

*Three-Way Dance*
Dragon Lee vs. *Volador Jr.* vs. Jay White

*Christopher Daniels* vs. Frankie Kazarian

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*The Briscoes & Adam Page* vs. Bully Ray & G.O.D.

Cody vs. *Jay Lethal*

*Four Corner Survival Tag Team Match*
*The Motor City Machine Guns* vs. Vinny Marseglia & TK O'Ryan vs. Cheeseburger & Will Ferrara vs. Rhett Titus & Shane Taylor

Silas Young (with Beer City Bruiser) vs. *Punisher Martinez*

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Marty Scurll(c)* vs. Will Ospreay​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*NXT TakeOver: Orlando*

*2 out of 3 Falls Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship*
The Revival(c) vs. *#DIY*

_*Ohno returned to NXT television on February 22, 2017, saving Shinsuke Nakamura and confronting Corbin*_

*NXT Championship*
*Baron Corbin(c)* vs. Kassius Ohno

*NXT Women's Championship*
*Asuka(c)* vs. Ember Moon

*Aleister Black* vs. Elias Samson

*Six-Pack Challenge to determine the #1 Contender to the NXT Championship*
*Bobby Roode* vs. Roderick Strong vs. Eric Young (with SAnitY) vs. Tye Dillinger vs. Andrade "Cien" Almas vs. No Way Jose











*WrestleMania 33*

_*Jim Ross returned and served as a special guest commentator of the broadcast team with John Bradshaw Layfield and Michael Cole. Post-match, The Undertaker symbolically left his gloves, coat, and hat in the center of the ring, hinting that this was possibly his last match. In a very rare moment, Undertaker broke character and kissed his wife, Michelle McCool, who was seated in the front row. At the center of the entrance ramp, Undertaker looked at the live crowd and delivered his signature arm raise taunt as he was lowered below the stage*_

The Undertaker vs. *John Cena*

_*The New Day were originally scheduled to announce WrestleMania 33's attendance number, when they were confronted by the WWE Tag Team Champions Karl Anderson and Luke Gallows, who bragged that no one could beat them. They then began jokingly questioning The New Day, before the returning Hardy Boyz's music and ribbon movie played prompting their entrance to the stage. After a short brawl, Matt performed a Twist of Fate on Anderson and Jeff performed a Swanton Bomb on Gallows before celebrating with The New Day*_

*WWE Women's Championship Invitational*
Alexa Bliss(c) vs. Nikki Bella vs. Becky Lynch vs. Mickie James vs. Natalya vs. *Naomi* vs. Carmella (with James Ellsworth) vs. Tamina

_*Reigns and Bálor confronted in the weeks leading up to the event, both promising to win at Wrestlemania. Reigns then attempted to attack Bálor the night after Fastlane, but Bálor countered, forcing Reigns to retreat. On the final Raw before WrestleMania, Reigns executed a spear on Bálor after Bálor called him out*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Roman Reigns(c) vs. *Finn Bálor*

_*After Elimination Chamber, Daniel Bryan scheduled a 10-man battle royal to determine a new number one-contender, which ended in a draw between Dean Ambrose and Orton, who was filling in for an injured Wyatt, when both went over the top rope simultaneously. The two were scheduled to face each other in a number one contender's match the following week which ended in controversial as Ambrose pinned Orton, who had his foot under the rope, leading to a rematch. Orton then defeated Ambrose the following week to earn the title match for Wyatt. At the conclusion of the episode, Bryan came out and added Orton to the Wrestlemania title match, making it a triple threat match for the WWE Championship.

Erick Rowan returned during the match, sporting a new steampunk-style goat mask, to help Wyatt ambush Orton. After a month of absence, Luke Harper also returned with a new look to help Wyatt and Rowan attack Orton. As Styles attempted the Phenomenal Forearm, Wyatt caught him in mid-air and executed a Sister Abigail to win his first WWE Championship, signaling the return of the original stable*_

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs. *Bray Wyatt* vs. Randy Orton

_*At Fastlane, a returning Rollins assaulted Triple H, referees and security staff. A disgruntled Triple H left the arena, but on the way out, he was attacked by Rollins again and suffered a Pedigree on top of a car. On the next Raw after Fastlane, it was then reported that Rollins would be out of action for up to eight weeks due after re-injuring his knee, making it unlikely that he would be at WrestleMania 33. Triple H came out with Stephanie the next week and warned Rollins not to come to WrestleMania, because if he does, he would end him. Rollins then declared that he would be at WrestleMania. The following week, videos of Rollins' rehabilitation were shown and Triple H said that Rollins was ignorant for going against doctor's advice as Rollins' physical therapist Kevin Wilk said that Rollins should not compete at WrestleMania. Two weeks later, Triple H got into an altercation with Mick Foley, after which Rollins came down, dropped his crutch, and attacked Triple H. However, Triple H recovered and attacked Rollins' knee. Triple H later challenged Rollins a match in which if Rollins won, The Authority would never appear on television again and if Rollins lost, he would be forced to retire. The following week, Rollins signed the contract, thus making the match official, and he brawled with Triple H, revealing that his knee was perfectly fine and that the "injury" was a setup created by Rollins to force a match with those specific speculations out of Triple H.

The match had a surprise no holds barred stipulation added just before the superstars were introduced. Triple H targeted Rollins' knee but Rollins recovered and performed a Pedigree on him again only for Stephanie pulled the referee out of the ring, voiding the pinfall. Stephanie entered the ring to argue with the referee, and was inadvertently struck by Rollins' diving high knee when Triple H avoided Rollins. Triple H retrieved his sledgehammer, but Rollins performed an enziguri on Triple H. Rollins retrieved the sledgehammer, but Stephanie took the sledgehammer, allowing Triple H to perform a Pedigree on Rollins for a near-fall. Triple H attempted a Pedigree from the top rope on Rollins, but Rollins countered and performed a Phoenix Splash on Triple H for a near-fall. After trading counters, Rollins performed a superkick on Triple H, who collided with Stephanie, causing her to fall through a table. Rollins then performed a Pedigree on Triple H to win the match*_

*If Triple H loses, The Authority must disband; If Rollins loses, he would have to retire*
Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon) vs. *Seth Rollins*

Goldberg vs. *Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)*

_*After failing to get a WWE Championship match at Wrestlemania, an angered Ambrose got into a heated argument backstage with Shane. The following week, an irate Ambrose said that he was tired of Bryan and Shane. He said because of them, he did not have a match at WrestleMania, but Orton, who initially refused to fight Wyatt, did. Later backstage, Ambrose attacked Shane and threw him through a car window; Ambrose was subsequently suspended by Bryan. However, at the end of the show, an injured Shane challenged Ambrose to a non-sanctioned match at WrestleMania, which Ambrose accepted. At the end of the following week's episode, Shane called out Ambrose and the two brawled, which ended with Shane performing a Leap of Faith on Ambrose through the broadcast table. The following week, the two had a contract signing to make the match official and the two traded barbs*_

*Unsanctioned Street Fight*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Shane McMahon

_*A match for the United States Championship occurred the following night after Fastlane on Raw, where Jericho got involved, accidentally costing Owens the title. Later on, Raw General Manager Stephanie McMahon scheduled Zayn to defend the title against Cesaro on the next episode, with the winner facing Jericho and Owens for the title at WrestleMania 33. However, during that match, Jericho and Owens attacked both men, causing a double-disqualification. Backstage the following week, Jericho and Owens attacked Cesaro. Due to Zayn's relationship with Seth Rollins, McMahon scheduled him to face Jericho and Owens in a two-on-one handicap match with the stipulation being that if Jericho and Owens were to win, whoever pins him would become champion; Zayn retained the title when Cesaro distracted Jericho, allowing Owens to get pinned. In the ring, Jericho and Owens attempted to attack Cesaro, but Zayn retaliated and made the save. All four men brawled and Zayn and Cesaro were the last standing. The WrestleMania match was then turned into a fatal four way match for the United States Championship*_

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the United States Championship*
*Sami Zayn(c)* vs. Cesaro vs. Kevin Owens vs. Chris Jericho

_*On the March 7th, 2017 episode of Talking Smack, Bryan hinted that he would be wrestling again in 2018. On the March 14 episode of SmackDown, Daniel Bryan interrupted an episode of Miz TV to vent to The Miz about wanting to punch him in the face due to his constant mocking but he medically can't. Bryan later stated that he knew one person who can punch him in the face and booked Miz to defend the Intercontinental Championship at Wrestlemania 33 against NXT's Shinsuke Nakamura, who would be making his main roster debut. The next week, he had a confrontation with Miz which led to a physical altercation which Nakamura got the upperhand of*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz(c) (with Maryse) vs. *Shinsuke Nakamura*

*Ladder Match for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
*Neville(c)* vs. Austin Aries vs. TJ Perkins vs. The Brian Kendrick vs. Jack Gallagher vs. Rich Swann

*Pre-Show Show #3: Six-Woman Tag Team Match*
*WWE Divas Champion Sasha Banks, Charlotte & Bayley* vs. Nia Jax, Emma & Dana Brooke

_*Other participants included in order of elimination: Primo, Epico, Simon Gotch, Noam Dar, Tian Bing, Aiden English, Jinder Mahal, Tony Nese, Goldust, R-Truth, Sin Cara, Bo Dallas, Curtis Axel, Konnor, Viktor, Akira Tozawa, Tyler Breeze, Fandango, Titus O'Neil, Rhyno, Heath Slater, Curt Hawkins, Kalisto, Enzo Amore, Mojo Rawley, Big Cass, NXT Champion Baron Corbin, Apollo Crews, Sheamus, Big Show and Samoa Joe.

Rawley eliminated Hawkins during the match thanks to Rob Gronkowski*_

*Pre-Show Match #2: 33-man Battle Royal for the André the Giant Memorial Trophy*
*Braun Strowman* won by last eliminating Dolph Ziggler

*Pre-Show Match #1 for the World Tag Team Championship*
American Alpha(c) vs. *The Usos*


----------



## Foreign Object

*SUMMERSLAM 2017*

*Universal Championship*
*Brock Lesnar (c) vs AJ Styles*

*WWE Championship*
*Randy Orton (c) vs Finn Balor*

*United States Championship*
*Kevin Owens (c) vs Seth Rollins*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Dean Ambrose (c) vs Roman Reigns*

*Grudge Match*
*Kurt Angle vs Triple H*


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Wrestlemania 33 - MAIN CARD*

*Career vs Career*
Undertaker vs *John Cena*

*WWE Title*
*AJ Styles(c)* vs Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt

*Universal Title*
Roman Reigns(c) vs *Finn Balor*

*Grudge Match*
*Brock Lesnar* vs Goldberg

*United States Title*
Chris Jericho(c) vs *Kevin Owens*

*Intercontinental Title *
Dean Ambrose(c) vs *Baron Corbin* vs The Miz w/Maryse

*Grudge Match - NODQ*
*Seth Rollin*s vs HHH w/Stephanie McMahon

*Raw Women's Title*
Charlotte(c) vs Sasha Banks vs *Bayley*

*Smackdown Women's Title*
Alexa Bliss(c) vs Mickie James vs *Becky Lynch*

*Battle of the Giants*
Big Show vs *Braun Strowman*

*Raw Tag Team Titles - Ladder Match*
Gallows/Anderson(c) vs Cesaro/Sheamus vs Enzo/Cass vs *The Hardy's*

*Wrestlemania 33 - PRE-SHOW*

*Smackdown Tag Team Titles*
American Alpha(c) vs *Uso's*

*Crusierweight Title*
*Neville(c)* vs Austin Aries vs TJ Perkins vs Tony Nese

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
*Winner:* Sami Zayn last eliminating Samoa Joe


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Payback 2017*

_*Outside the ring, Reigns performed a spear on Bálor, sending both men through a broadcast table. Bálor was counted out. Kurt Angle restarted the title match with a no-count-out stipulation. When Reigns tried an aerial attack, Bálor accidentally low blowed him and was disqualified, again losing the match but retaining his championship*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Finn Bálor(c) vs. *Roman Reigns*

*WWE Divas Championship*
Sasha Banks(c) vs. *Bayley*

_*During the match, Strowman dropped Rollins onto the steel steps and struck him with the steel steps, causing the disqualification.

Strowman stood tall until Big Show confronted him*_

*Seth Rollins* vs. Braun Strowman 

_*Gallows and Anderson attacked The Hardy Boyz with a ladder, causing a disqualification*_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Hardy Boyz(c)* vs. Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson

_*On the April 4 episode of 205 Live, Aries won a fatal five-way elimination number one contender's match to earn a one-on-one match against Neville at Payback. On the April 10 episode of Raw, Neville's backstage interview was interrupted by The Brian Kendrick, who claimed that he could defeat Neville to win the title. Neville then told Kendrick that he was being overlooked and others, like Aries, were being given opportunities. He also told Kendrick that he had respect for him. Aries then appeared and said that Neville was lying, but Kendrick walked away without saying anything.

In the climax, as Aries applied the Last Chancery on Neville, Neville poked Aries' eyes to escape and performed a Red Arrow on Aries to retain the title*_

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
*Neville(c)* vs. Austin Aries

_*The match ended in both men pinning each other simultaneously, meaning Zayn retained the championship*_

*United States Championship*
Sami Zayn(c) vs. Cesaro ends in a draw

_*On the RAW after Wrestlemania, Jericho held a "Festival of Friendship" for Owens, who turned on Jericho and brutally attacked him. The following week on Raw, Jericho demanded an answer as to why Owens betrayed him. Owens said that they were never actually friends and that he only used Jericho who became useless to him after they lost the WWE Tag Team Championship. Jericho then challenged Owens to a match at Payback, which Owens accepted. On the April 17 episode, on Jericho's Highlight Reel, Jericho revealed the "real" Kevin Owens, who attacked Jericho from behind and destroyed "The List of Jericho". The following week, Owens faced Sami Zayn. During the match, Jinder Mahal, who had been feuding with Zayn, attempted to interfere and help Owens win, but Jericho appeared, stopped Mahal, and helped Zayn win. Jericho then brought out a new list and added Owens' name to it.

After Owens failed to execute a Pop Up Powerbomb on Jericho, Jericho forced Owens to submit to the Walls of Jericho. Following the match, Owens attacked Jericho, who was carried out on a stretcher*_

*Chris Jericho* vs. Kevin Owens

*Pre-Show Match*
*Sheamus* vs. Jinder Mahal​


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

*Great American Bash 2017* (Replaces Backlash as Smackdown's first post-Mania PPV, the title is just too similar to Payback)​
*Pre Show Match:* Fandango, Tye Dillinger, Mojo Rawley, and Sin Cara def. Tyler Breeze, Primo, Epico, and Aiden English
Tyler Breeze turns on Fandango on the SmackDown after Mania, as the team really had 0 momentum. Fandango can try to get something good going with a face run while Breeze will be built for a midcard heel run. Mostly your typical lower card tag match for SmackDown guys.

*Match 1:* American Alpha def. The New Day
_The gatekeepers of SD's tag division take on the hot new act. After a hot opener full of near falls, AA turn heel by cheating to win. Hopefully this turn can give their team some personality and get them over on the main roster._

*Match 2:* Sami Zayn def. Baron Corbin
_An 8 man tournament is held after the shakeup to determine a top contender for the WWE championship. Sami Zayn defeats Baron Corbin with a rollup in the semifinals, and Corbin gives him an end of days in the ring followed up by one on the floor. Sami limps his way out to the finals match later on in the night, but his weakened state is taken advantage of by Jinder Mahal who wins the tournament to cement himself as top contender. This feud continues with Corbin calling out Sami's victory over him as a fluke. After 2 consecutive Heluva Kicks, Zayn pins Corbin_

*Match 3 for the Women's Championship:* Naomi (c) vs Charlotte vs Becky Lynch ends in a no contest
_The three top girls on SmackDown go at it in a competitive match. Before a finish can happen, Natalya, Carmella, and Tamina hit the ring and attack all 3 girls. The match has to get thrown out as the assault is too viscous to stop. A new heel faction has begun._

*Match 4 for the Tag Team Championships* Luke Harper and Erick Rowan def. The Usos (c)
_These teams have done amazing work in the past and they can rekindle that chemistry here. A lot of people think that Erick Rowan is talentless, but I just believe that he is miscast. He is actually a really good tag team guy, and him and Luke should definitely reunite. Their story is that of redemption. Luke has escaped Bray's control, and he is finding his way back to a normal life. Caring about his old friend Rowan, he tries to get through rehabilitation with him and rejoin society. I'm not saying that they would transform into white meat babyfaces, just a couple of gruff bruisers with a dark past that they are trying to escape from. Film a series of vignettes with these two trying to find themselves and showcasing the damage that joining the Wyatt family did to their lives and I believe it can be really interesting stuff. Have the vignettes culminate with Luke finally getting to see his wife and kid for the first time in years, having broken his past vices enough to return. The redemption story ends with them beating the heel Usos in a really great match that could steal the entire card._ 

*Match 5:* Shinsuke Nakamura def. Dolph Ziggler
_This feud is less dragged out, as both men are placed in the 8 man contender's tournament. Dolph runs in and attacks Nakamura's first round opponent, causing him to be disqualified and eliminated from the tournament. Nakamura comes out later on to screw Ziggler out of his match and even the odds when the ref gets bumped. This is just Nak's first big main roster feud, so Dolph is there to have a great PPV quality match with him and lose definitively._

*Match 6 for the United States Championship:* AJ Styles def. Kevin Owens (c)
_AJ Styles takes the belt off Owens here so that he can prepare for a different feud. In the meantime, AJ makes the US belt the "real" championship of SmackDown, defending it every week against different opponents._
*Match 7 for the WWE Championship* Randy Orton (c) def. Jinder Mahal
_The American themed show ends with the babyface vs heel foreigner match stereotype. Jinder gets a nice little run, but is ultimately planted with an RKO. Still, Jinder gets tested in a big role and seeing how he does here will determine his future role on SmackDown._

I hope you guys liked my booking! I will continue with the Money in the Bank PPV next.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds 2017: Night 3*

_*In early 2017, Cole began showing tension with Bullet Club stablemate Kenny Omega with The Young Bucks caught in the middle. This led to Cole threatening to fire The Young Bucks from Bullet Club on March 11, but the two responded by stating that Omega, not Cole, was the leader of the stable. Despite the dissension, Cole remained a member of Bullet Club. On May 1, it was reported that Cole's ROH contract had expired and he was now a free agent.

After the match, Kenny Omega, Cody and The Young Bucks turned on Cole and kicked him out of Bullet Club, giving his spot in the stable to Marty Scurll*_

*Four Corner Survival Match for the ROH World Championship*
Adam Cole(c) vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. *Cody* vs. Dalton Castle (with The Boys)

*Jay Lethal* vs. Kushida

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Young Bucks(c)* vs. Los Ingobernables de Japon (Tetsuya Naito & Bushi)

*ROH World Television Championship*
*Marty Scurll(c)* vs. Matt Sydal

*Tables Match*
*Bully Ray* vs. Adam Page

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Bobby Fish & The Addiction* vs. Chaos (Hirooki Goto & RPG Vice)

*Three-Way Tag Team Match*
The Briscoes vs. *IWGP Heavyweight Champions War Machine* vs. Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser

Motor City Machine Guns vs. *Los Ingobernables de Japon (Evil & Sanada)*

*Will Ospreay* vs. Jay White​


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

*Money in the Bank 2017*​
*Pre Show Match:* Aiden English def. James Ellsworth​_Aiden English has been really working hard on being more of a character. The guy is more entertaining than I would have ever guessed him to be, so I'd give him plenty of rope to get his gimmick over and give him an establishing squash win over Ellsworth. I'm not saying Aiden will be a top guy, but he could be a fun midcarder._

*Match 1: Ladder Match for the Tag Team Championships* Luke Harper & Erick Rowan (c) def. The New Day (Big E & Xavier Woods), American Alpha, The Usos, and The Colons
_One of two multi man ladder matches I have on the card. All of these teams produce fun in ring work, and I think this match could be killer. Give them all the time they need and let them create a crazy and memorable spotfest. In the end, Harper & Rowan continue their reign as champions. It is emphasized going forward that they have defeated all of the teams that SDL has to offer, which will play into my storyline for Summerslam._

*Match 2:* Tyler Breeze def. Fandango
_This match wouldn't probably set the world on fire, hence why it is the cooldown match following a 20+ minute spotfest. Breeze and Fandango blow off their feud with Tyler Breeze getting the heel victory. From here, Fandango will probably be a lower card face used to get heels over. Breeze continues to ascend to the midcard._

*Match 3 for the United States Championship:* AJ Styles (c) def. Sami Zayn
_Two of SmackDown's greatest in ring wrestlers go at it here in an amazing midcard match. I would let them go out there and do everything within their power to put on an amazing match of the year candidate.
While AJ gets the win here, I really want Sami to put on a performance that will elevate him in defeat. This is all part of his underdog story, and I want to make sure that there are multiple moments where he almost had it won. In the end, maybe AJ Styles wins with a super Styles Clash, something he has never had to pull out in the WWE. Sami can barely get to his feet, but AJ helps him up and shakes his hand._

*Match 4: Money in the Bank Ladder Match* Zack Ryder def. Baron Corbin, Tye Dillinger, Kofi Kingston, Dolph Ziggler, Sin Cara, Jinder Mahal, and Mojo Rawley
_Yes, on paper this looks like one of the lower quality money in the bank matches in history. However, even if most of these guys haven't had huge pushes, I would trust in the SDL creative team to put together video packages, promos, and other means of building these guys to be credible enough. I think it could be a fun match, as I've noticed that it is often the lower card names who are really hungry to impress in a MitB style match. Zack Ryder would get yet another huge shock ladder match victory, with this one being the biggest victory of his career so far. I would run a ton of video packages on him training for a comeback, talking about his injury, and talking about his career. I would also have him start up his internet show again, only without so much creative interference from the WWE. This begins a Zack Ryder redemption story that will hopefully capture his potential, win the fans back, and create a new star._

*Match 5: 6 Woman Tag Team Match* The Forgotten (Natalya, Carmella, and Tamina) def. Naomi, Charlotte, and Becky Lynch
_Another less extroardinary match to put after the ladder spotfest. The Welcoming Committe name that the new women's faction has on SDL is trash, so I have renamed them to a name that I think sounds cooler, less wordy, and more marketable. These girls should change up their gear and their ring cadence to fit the gimmick, and really come off as a rougher, more angry group of girls who believe that they have been held back. In the end, Becky Lynch turns heel on her team and joins the stable, becoming the factions mouthpiece/coleader with Natalya._

*Match 6:* Shinsuke Nakamura def. Rusev
_Rusev returns to a lot of production values and fanfare, really trying to make him seem like a big deal. When him and Shinsuke stare down, I want it to look like a superfight. Shinsuke is essentially SDL's Undertaker, and he is going to fight a monster. These two go out there and have a stiff, competitive mean guy match. In the end, Rusev goes for the accolade and Nakamura slips out from behind to nail him with a Kinshasa to the back of the head. After hitting another one out of the corner, Nakamura continues to beat tougher opponents._

*Match 7 for the WWE Championship:* Randy Orton (c) def. Kevin Owens
_Another title defense for Orton. Hopefully, Owens can get a lot of good things out of this feud both in the build and in the ring. My worst fear is that this would turn into a chinlock vs chinlock match, but I would make it clear to the performers that they are the MAIN EVENT of a show with 2 ladder matches and a few really good singles matches, and they really need to bust ass. After Owens gives him a run for his money,
Orton gets pumped up into the air and catches Owens on the way down with an RKO out of nowhere to close out another PPV with a successful world title defense. _

*Going into Summerslam...*
_Since Summerslam is still very far away, its hard to lay out a card right now. I don't even know if Cena will be coming back to SmackDown, if any interpromotional matches are planned, or anything else. My big matches that I would have planned would be:_
*WWE Title: Randy Orton (c) vs AJ Styles* (Styles vacates his US title for a World Title shot, claiming he has been the real champ of SDL)
*Tag Belts: Harper & Rowan (c) vs Sami Zayn & Kevin Owens* A wildcard tournament is held to determine new contender's and Daniel Bryan assigns Zayn and Owens to eachother. They go through anger management classes as a Team Hell No 2.0 angle. Maybe they could even have Bryan and Kane try to teach them how to cooperate through trust building exercises.
*For the vacant US Title: Shinsuke Nakamura vs Tyler Breeze* Breeze has been getting pushed for 3 months at this point, so he should be credible again. Nakamura still wins, obviously.
*Briefcase on the line: Zack Ryder vs Baron Corbin* Ryder has to prove himself against the bully. 
*Womens Belt: Naomi (c) vs Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Natalya*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*NXT TakeOver: Chicago*

_*Hideo Itami made his return, costing Corbin the championship. After the match, Itami confronted the new NXT Champion Roode, before slapping him and executing a GTS*_

*NXT Championship*
Baron Corbin(c) vs. *Bobby Roode*

_*After the match, Ciampa attacked Gargano and performed two Running Knee Smashes on Gargano, turning heel. Ciampa performed an Air Raid Crash through two tables near the announce table on Gargano. Medical personnel checked on Gargano as the segment ended*_

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
#DIY (c) vs. *The Authors of Pain (with Paul Ellering)*

_*Asuka successfully defended the NXT Women's Championship against Ember Moon at TakeOver: Orlando, but during the match, Asuka shoved the referee onto Moon to avoid Moon's finisher, the Eclipse, displaying the first signs of a heel turn. On the May 3 NXT, Moon, Ruby Riot, and Nikki Cross were the final three combatants remaining in a #1 Contender's Battle Royal. During the match, Asuka attacked all three women, resulting in Riot winning and continuing Asuka's transition into a villainess that began at TakeOver: Orlando. After the match, William Regal announced that Asuka will defend the NXT Women's Championship against Moon, Riot, and Cross in a Fatal 4-Way match at TakeOver: Chicago. However, Moon suffered a legitimate shoulder injury after being thrown out of the ring awkwardly when Cross attacked her after the match. Therefore, Moon and Cross were pulled out of the match, making the match a one-on-one contest*_

*NXT Women's Championship*
*Asuka(c)* vs. Ruby Riot

*WWE United Kingdom Championship*
Tyler Bate(c) vs. *Pete Dunne*

_*No Way Jose was scheduled to team with Dillinger and Ohno but he was attacked by SAni†Y before the show. He was replaced by Strong*_

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Tye Dillinger, Kassius Ohno & Roderick Strong* vs. SAni†Y (Eric Young, Killian Dain & Alexander Wolfe) (with Nikki Cross)











*Backlash 2017*

_*Luke Harper interfered to cost Styles the match. The Wyatt Family celebrated afterwards when suddenly the returning Randy Orton appeared and attacked Bray with an RKO to end the show*_

*WWE Championship*
*Bray Wyatt(c)* vs. AJ Styles

*WWE Women's Champion Naomi & Tamina* vs. Alexa Bliss & Mickie James

_*The end of the match saw Ziggler hit Joe with a low blow and then execute a Zig Zag for the win*_

Samoa Joe vs. *Dolph Ziggler*

_*After weeks of tormenting American Alpha the teams faced off in a WrestleMania rematch for the titles on May 9, 2017 episode of SmackDown, which The Usos won to regain the titles.

In the end, American Alpha performed Grand Amplitude on Jey. Gable pinned Jey, but Jimmy pulled Jey out of the ring to void the pinfall and got themselves intentionally counted out. Thus, American Alpha won, but The Usos retained the titles*_

*World Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs. *American Alpha*

*Triple Threat Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WWE Women's Championship*
Becky Lynch vs. Natalya vs. *Carmella (with James Ellsworth)*

*Luke Harper & Erick Rowan* vs. Heath Slater & Rhyno

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Shinsuke Nakamura(c)* vs. The Miz (with Maryse)

*Pre-Show Match*
*Mojo Rawley* vs. Aiden English


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

*CZW Tournament of Death 16​*
_Connor Claxton and G-Raver have been removed from the tournament in exchange for Danny Havoc and Alex Colon_

*First Round Match: Light Tubes & Cinder Blocks Death Match*
Danny Havoc def. Jeff Cannonball

*First Round Match: Barbed Wire Newcomer Massacre*
Jimmy Havoc def. Clint Margera

*First Round Match: Doorway to Hell*
Shlak def. MASADA

*First Round Match: Pane in the Glass 3 Way*
Rickey Shane Page def. Alex Colon & John Wayne Murdoch

*Non Tournament 6 Man Scramble of Pain*
Connor Claxton def. G-Raver, Jimmy Lloyd, Dan O'Hare, Kit Osbourne, and George Gatton

*Semi Finals Match: Scaffold Death Match*
Danny Havoc def. Jimmy Havoc

*Semi Finals Match: Nails, Wire, and Glass Death Match*
Shlak def. Rickey Shane Page

*Non Tournament Match: Fans Bring the Weapons*
Matt Tremont def. Mad Man Pondo

*TOD 16 Finals: No Canvas, Barbed Wire Ropes, 200 Light Tube Death Match*
Shlak def. Danny Havoc

_My general goal here was to try and top Tournament of Survival while providing a very different tournament. Claxton is gone, because he just seems to weigh down these tournaments the more he is pushed. Since this is Danny Havoc's last TOD, I wanted to give him a great run and the chance to put over a fresh face. That being said, I decided to strike while the iron is hot and give Shlak the big win. He is going to be one of the biggest death match guys in the US going forward, and I wouldn't play around with giving him a huge win. Jimmy Havoc puts in a good performance, but isn't overexposed and overpushed to the point that the audience turns on him. I think that in this scenario, less is more and the fans would want him back even more than in real life having won the tournament._


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Extreme Rules 2017*

_*On the May 15 episode, Raw General Manager Kurt Angle scheduled a World Heavyweight Championship extreme rules fatal four-way match for Extreme Rules between Bálor, Reigns, Rollins, and Owens, with the winner defending against Brock Lesnar at Great Balls of Fire. The following week, Bálor's in-ring promo was interrupted by Lesnar's advocate Paul Heyman, who said that he wanted to see Bálor face Lesnar*_

*Fatal 4-Way Extreme Rules Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Finn Bálor(c)* vs. Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins vs. Kevin Owens

_*During the match The Brian Kendrick attacked Aries from behind, turning heel, and forming an alliance with Neville in the process. Neville won after applying the Rings of Saturn on Aries while Kendrick attacked Aries' injured eye and Aries passed out*_

*"I Quit" Match for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
*Neville(c)* vs. Austin Aries

_*Bayley, Charlotte, and Sasha performed a triple powerbomb on Jax and all three pinned Jax to eliminate her. Charlotte applied the Figure-Eight Leglock on Sasha, who escaped and caused Charlotte to collide with an exposed turnbuckle, after which Sasha pinned Charlotte to eliminate her. In the end, Sasha collided with the exposed turnbuckle, allowing Bayley to perform a Bayley-to-Belly Suplex followed by a diving elbow drop on Sasha to retain the title*_

*Fatal-4-Way Elimination Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
*Bayley(c)* vs. Sasha Banks vs. Charlotte vs. Nia Jax

_*In the weeks leading up, Dana appeared backstage, unsuccessfully attempting to get Emma to realign with her*_

*Dumpster Match*
*Emma* vs. Dana Brooke

*Fatal-4-Way Tag Team Tables Match for the WWE Raw Tag Team Championship*
Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows(c) vs. *The Hardy Boyz* vs. The New Day (with Xavier Woods) vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass

_*During the match, Zayn received help from Jinder Mahal*_

*30-Minute Ironman Match for the United States Championship*
*Sami Zayn(c)* vs. Cesaro

*Pre-Show Match*
Rich Swann (with Apollo Crews) vs. *Akira Tozawa (with Titus O'Neil)*











*Money in the Bank 2017*

_*At the beginning of the match, Orton attempted an RKO on Wyatt, who rolled out of the ring. During the match, Wyatt played mind games on Orton by having large images of different insects appear on the ring canvas. Outside of the ring, Wyatt performed Sister Abigail on Orton into the barricade. 

Wyatt then attempted to execute a Running Senton through a broadcast table on Orton, but missed. Orton executed an RKO on Wyatt, however, Harper placed Wyatt's foot on the rope, voiding the pinfall at a two count. The referee then evicted The Wyatt Family from ringside. Before leaving, they attempted to attack WWE Hall of Famer and Orton's father, "Cowboy" Bob Orton, only for AJ Styles to attack him with an Pelé Kick outside the ring on Harper and Orton hitting an RKO through the announce table on Rowan. Orton returned to the ring, but was accidentally hit with a Phenomenal Forearm from Styles intended for Wyatt. Wyatt then knocked Styles out of the ring and executed Sister Abigail on Orton to retain the title*_

*WWE Championship*
*Bray Wyatt(c) (with The Wyatt Family)* vs. Randy Orton

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match for a WWE Women's Championship match contract*
Becky Lynch vs. Alexa Bliss vs. Natalya vs. Tamina vs. *Carmella (with James Ellsworth)*

*Last Chance Match for the World Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs. *American Alpha* 

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Naomi(c)* vs. Mickie James

Heath Slater (with Rhyno) vs. *Aiden English*

_*As Styles made his entrance, The Wyatt Family attacked him with a ladder, taking Styles out for a majority of the match. In the end, after Styles returned, he and Nakamura fought atop the ladder. Joe pushed the ladder over and retrieved the briefcase to win the match*_

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match for a WWE Championship match contract*
AJ Styles vs. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. The Miz (with Maryse) vs. *Samoa Joe* vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Kalisto

*Pre-Show Match*
*Breezango* vs. The Ascension


----------



## DGenerationMC

*ROH Best in the World 2017*

*Texas Bullrope Match for the ROH World Championship*
*Cody(c)* vs. Jay Lethal

*Three-Way Tornado Tag Team Match for the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
*The Young Bucks(c)* vs. The Briscoes vs. War Machine 

_*After kicked him out of Bullet Club and losing his spot in the stable to Scurll, Adam Cole distracted Scurll in his ROH World Television Championship match against Kushida. In a dark match, Cole was defeated by Scurll in a Philadelphia Street Fight, which was his ROH farewell match*_

*ROH World Television Championship*
Dalton Castle(c) (with The Boys) vs. *Marty Scurll*

*Losing team must disband*
*The Motor City Machine Guns* vs. The All Night Express (with Caprice Coleman & Shane Taylor)

*Last Man Standing Match*
Bully Ray vs. *Adam Page*

*Best Friends* vs. Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser

Christopher Daniels (with Frankie Kazarian) vs. *Jay White (with Jonathan Gresham)*

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
*Kushida, Ultimo Guerrero & El Terrible* vs. The Kingdom (Matt Taven, Vinny Marseglia & TK O'Ryan)​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 23
_WWE Tag Team Championship_
Brian Kendrick & Paul London(c) vs *Hardy Boyz* vs MNM

_Money in the Bank ladder match_
Carlito vs Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Masters vs RVD vs Tommy Dreamer vs *Mr. Kennedy* vs Kane vs Bobby Lashley

_Extreme Rules Match for the ECW Title_
Big Show(c) w/ Paul Heyman vs *CM Punk (RR Winner)*

*Edge* vs Randy Orton

*Hulk Hogan* vs King Booker

_"Battle of the Billionaires" Hair vs. Hair match_
Undertaker (with Mr. McMahon ) vs *Shawn Michaels (with Donald Trump)* with Stone Cold Steve Austin as special guest referee

_4 vs 4 Divas Tag Match_
Mickie James, Ashley, Candice Michelle & Torrie Wilson vs *Melina, Victoria, Layla & Jillian Hall *

_WWE & WHC Title Unification Match_
*John Cena(c)* vs Batista(c)


----------



## Supah Sheg

*WrestleMania X*

Bret Hart vs. *Owen Hart*

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship with Mr. Perfect as the Special Guest Referee*
*Yokozuna (c) (with Jim Cornette and Mr. Fuji)* vs. Lex Luger

_*(Yokozuna won by disqualification)*_

The 1-2-3 Kid, Tatanka, Earthquake, Doink, and Men on a Mission (with Dink) vs. *Jeff Jarrett, Rick Martel, IRS, Bam Bam Bigelow, and The Headshrinkers (with Luna Vachon)*

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Crush vs. *"Macho Man" Randy Savage*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Quebeckers (c) (with Johnny Polo)* vs. The Smoking Gunns

*Ladder Match for the Unified WWF Intercontinental Championship*
*Razor Ramon* vs. Shawn Michaels (with Diesel)

*WWF Women's Championship*
*Alundra Blayze (c)* vs. Leilani Kai

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship with "Rowdy" Roddy Piper as the Special Guest Referee*
Yokozuna (c) (with Jim Cornette and Mr. Fuji) vs. *Bret Hart*














*King of the Ring 1994*

*King of the Ring Tournament Quarterfinals*
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. *Razor Ramon*

*King of the Ring Tournament Quarterfinals*
*IRS* vs. The 1-2-3 Kid

*King of the Ring Tournament Quarterfinals*
Tatanka vs. *Owen Hart*

*King of the Ring Tournament Quarterfinals*
*"Rowdy" Roddy Piper* vs. Jeff Jarrett

*Lex Luger* vs. Yokozuna (with Jim Cornette and Mr. Fuji)

_*(Luger won by disqualification)*_

*King of the Ring Tournament Semifinals*
IRS vs. *Razor Ramon*

*King of the Ring Tournament Semifinals*
"Rowdy" Roddy Piper vs. *Owen Hart*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Headshrinkers (c)* vs. The Quebeckers (with Johnny Polo)

*King of the Ring Tournament Finals*
*Owen Hart* vs. Razor Ramon

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*Bret Hart* vs. Jerry "The King" Lawler


​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*SummerSlam 1994*

*Jeff Jarrett* vs. Lex Luger

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Headshrinkers (c) (with Afa and Lou Albano)* vs. IRS and Bam Bam Bigelow (with Ted DiBiase)

"Macho Man" Randy Savage vs. *Shawn Michaels (with Diesel)*

*WWF Women's Championship*
*Alundra Blayze (c)* vs. Bull Nakano (with Luna Vachon)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Diesel (c) (with Shawn Michaels) vs. *Razor Ramon*

*Yokozuna* vs. Tatanka

Ted DiBiase's Undertaker (with Ted DiBiase) vs. *Paul Bearer's Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)*

*Steel Cage Match for the WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*Bret Hart (c)* vs. Owen Hart














*Survivor Series 1994*

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Bad Guys (Razor Ramon, The 1-2-3 Kid, and The Headshrinkers (Samu, Fatu, and Sione) (with Afa and Lou Albano)* vs. The Teamsters (Shawn Michaels, Diesel, Jeff Jarrett, and The Heavenly Bodies)

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Team Clown Under (Doink the Clown, Duke "The Dumpster" Drose, and the Bushwhackers) vs. *The Royal Family (Jerry "The King" Lawler, Kwang, and The Godwinns)*

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Bret Hart (with Jim Neidhart) vs. *Bob Backlund (with Owen Hart)*

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Match*
The Million Dollar Corporation (Tatanka, Bam Bam Bigelow, IRS, Crush, and King Kong Bundy) (with Ted DiBiase) vs. *Team Deadman (The Undertaker, The British Bulldog, Adam Bomb, and The Smoking Gunns) (with Paul Bearer)*

*No. 1 Contender's for the WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*Lex Luger* vs. Yokozuna (with Jim Cornette and Mr. Fuji)

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*Royal Rumble 1995*


*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon (c) vs. *Jeff Jarrett (with The Roadie)*

*Casket Match*
*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. King Kong Bundy (with Ted DiBiase)

*Vacant WWF Tag Team Championship*
Men on a Mission (with Mo) vs. *The Smoking Gunns*

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Owen Hart (c) vs. Diesel ends in a DRAW

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Bret Hart (#11)* won after last eliminating The British Bulldog (#18)














*WrestleMania XI*

*The 1-2-3 Kid* vs. Bob Holly

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Smoking Gunns (c)* vs. The Allied Powers (Lex Luger and The British Bulldog)

_*(Near the end of the match, The British Bulldog walked away from his tag team partner with Ted DiBiase, turning heel in the process.)*_

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Jeff Jarrett (c) (with The Roadie) vs. *Razor Ramon*

Bob Backlund vs. *"Rowdy" Roddy Piper*

*Special Guest Enforcer: Lawrence Taylor*
*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow (with Ted DiBiase)

*Diesel* vs. Shawn Michaels (with Sycho Sid)

*Yokozuna's Return Match*
King Kong Bundy (Ted DiBiase) vs. *Yokozuna (with Jim Cornette and Mr. Fuji)*

*2 Out of 3 Falls Match for the WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Owen Hart (c) vs. *Bret Hart*

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*King of the Ring 1995*

*King of the Ring Tournament Quarterfinals*
*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Owen Hart

*King of the Ring Tournament Quarterfinals*
Lex Luger vs. *The British Bulldog*

*King of the Ring Tournament Quarterfinals*
*Diesel* vs. Hakushi

*King of the Ring Tournament Quarterfinals*
Yokozuna (with Jim Cornette and Mr. Fuji) vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*

Jeff Jarrett and The 1-2-3 Kid (with The Roadie) vs. *Intercontinental Champion Razor Ramon and Shawn Michaels*

*King of the Ring Tournament Semifinals*
*Diesel* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow

*King of the Ring Tournament Semifinals*
The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer) vs. *The British Bulldog*

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*Bret Hart (c)* vs. Sycho Sid

*King of the Ring Tournament Finals*
Diesel vs. *The British Bulldog*














*SummerSlam 1995*

*Hakushi* vs. The 1-2-3 Kid

Bob Holly vs. *Hunter Hearst Helmsley*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Smoking Gunns (c) vs. *Owen Hart and Yokozuna (with Jim Cornette and Mr. Fuji)*

Skip (with Sunny) vs. *Barry Horowitz*

*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Sycho Sid (with Ted DiBiase)

*WWF Women's Championship*
Alundra Blayze (c) vs. *Bertha Faye (with Harvey Wippleman)*

Lex Luger vs. *Diesel*

*Ladder Match for the WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon (c) vs. *Shawn Michaels*

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*Bret Hart (c)* vs. The British Bulldog

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*Survivor Series 1995*

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Heartbreak (Shawn Michaels, Goldust, Hakushi, and "The Franchise" Shane Douglas)* vs. The Underdogs (Ahmed Johnson, Road Dogg, Bob Holly, and Barry Horowitz)

The Smoking Gunns vs. *The Bodydonnas (with Sunny)*

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Team Blayze (Alundra Blayze, Kyoko Inoue, Sakie Hasegawa and Chaparita Asari) vs. *Team Faye (Bertha Faye, Aja Kong, Tomoko Watanabe, and Lioness Asuka)*

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Match; If Team Darkside wins, the Million Dollar Corporation must disband*
*Team Darkside (The Undertaker, Razor Ramon, The 1-2-3 Kid, Bam Bam Bigelow, and Savio Vega)* vs. The Million Dollar Team (Sycho Sid, Jerry Lawler, The British Bulldog, Owen Hart, and Yokozuna) (with Ted DiBiase and Mr. Fuji)

*No Disqualifications Match for the WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*Bret Hart (c)* vs. Diesel














*Royal Rumble 1996*

Jeff Jarrett vs. *Ahmed Johnson*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Smoking Gunns (c)* vs. The Bodydonnas (with Sunny)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Razor Ramon (c) vs. *Goldust (with Marlena)*

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Shawn Michaels (#1)* won after last eliminating Diesel (#2)

_*(Diesel thought he won the Rumble after nearly throwing Michaels over the top-rope but only one of Michaels' feet touched the floor, allowing Michaels to eliminate Diesel for the win._

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Bret Hart (c) vs. *The Undertaker*

_*(The Undertaker won by disqualification after Diesel attacked the Deadman and stole the Undertaker's urn.)*_

​


----------



## Jam

Baron Corbin wins this Andre Battle Royal

Tysaro (c) vs Usos vs *New Day* - Triple Threat Tag Team Ladder Match for the Tag Team titles. Shenanigans with Xavier lead to the win.

Wade Barrett (c) vs Daniel Bryan vs *Dolph Ziggler* - Triple Threat for the Intercontinental Championship

Seth Rollins vs *Dean Ambrose* - Hardcore Match. Ambrose finally gets his revenge write Seth out for a few months (he does get to cash in before the MITB deadline)

*Sting* vs Triple H - No DQ match. During all the run ins Randy Orton returns here & helps Sting win.

John Cena vs *Rusev* (c) w/Lana - United States Championship

*Undertaker* vs Bray Wyatt

AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella (c) vs Paige vs *Emma* - Fatal 4 Way for the Diva's Championship. Emma still kinda fresh off turning heel comes back from NXT & wins the belt, AJ fucks off & Emma & Dana run wild.

Brock Lesnar (c) vs *Roman Reigns* - WWE World Heavyweight Championship










*Usos* vs American Alpha - SD Tag Titles
Eggheads vs *Enzo & Cass* vs Shesaro - Triple Threat for RAW Tag Titles
Alexa Bliss vs *Becky Lynch* vs Carmella vs Naomi - Fatal 4 Way for SD Women's Championship
Jinder Mahal wins the Andre Battle Royal

Shane McMahon vs *Dean Ambrose* - No Holds Barred

Miz (c) vs *Sami Zayn* - Intercontinental Championship

Shitty 5 min segment with HHH gloating then Seth attacking & hitting a pedigree then a Phoenix Splash (new finisher)

*Kevin Owens* vs Chris Jericho (c) - United States Championship

*Brock Lesnar* vs Goldberg

AJ Styles (c) vs Bray Wyatt vs *Randy Orton* - Triple Threat for the WWE Championship

*Undertaker* vs John Cena

Charlotte (c) vs *Sasha Banks* vs Bayley - RAW Women's Championship. Bayley hits belly to belly on Charlotte & Sasha throws out Bayley & locks in the Bank Statement on Charlotte for the win

Braun Strowman (Rumble Winner) vs *Roman Reigns* (c) - Universal Championship


----------



## Supah Sheg

*WrestleMania XII*

*Four Corners Elimination Match for the Vacant WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Bodydonnas (with Sunny) vs. Ahmed Johnson and Savio Vega vs. *Owen Hart and The British Bulldog* vs. The Godwinns

*Vader (with Jim Cornette)* vs. Yokozuna (with Mr. Fuji)

Jake "The Snake" Roberts vs. *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin (with Ted DiBiase)*

Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. *The Ultimate Warrior*

*Hollywood Backlot Brawl*
*"Rowdy" Roddy Piper* vs. Intercontinental Champion Goldust

*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Diesel

*60-Minute Iron Man Match for the WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Bret Hart (c) vs. *Shawn Michaels*














*King of the Ring 1996*

*King of the Ring Tournament Quarterfinals*
*Jake "The Snake" Roberts* vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley

*King of the Ring Tournament Quarterfinals*
Marc Mero vs. *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust (c) (with Marlena) vs. *Ahmed Johnson*

*King of the Ring Tournament Quarterfinals*
*The British Bulldog (with Owen Hart)* vs. Savio Vega

*King of the Ring Tournament Quarterfinals*
Marty Jannetty vs. *Vader (with Jim Cornette)*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Smoking Gunns (c)* vs. The Godwinns

*King of the Ring Tournament Semifinals*
The British Bulldog (with Owen Hart) vs. *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin*

*King of the Ring Tournament Semifinals*
*Jake "The Snake" Roberts* vs. Vader (with Jim Cornette)

_*(Jake Roberts won by disqualification.)*_

*Mankind* vs. The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)

*King of the Ring Tournament Finals*
Jake "The Snake" Roberts vs. *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin*

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*Shawn Michaels (c)* vs. The Ultimate Warrior

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*Summerslam 1996*

*Sudden Death Four Corners Match No. 1 Contender's for the WWF Tag Team Championship later in the show:*
*The Smoking Gunns* vs. The Bodydonnas vs. The New Rockers vs.The Godwinns

*Carribean Strap Match*
*"Stone Cold" Steve Austin* vs. Savio Vega

Hunter Hearst Helmsley vs. *Marc Mero*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*Owen Hart and The British Bulldog (c)* vs. The Smoking Gunns

Jake "The Snake" Roberts vs. *Goldust*

*Boiler Room Brawl*
The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer) vs. *Mankind*

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*Shawn Michaels (c)* vs. Vader (with Jim Cornette)














*Survivor Series 1996*

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Team Wildcat (Marc Mero, Savio Vega, Flash Funk, and Rocky Maivia) (with Sable) vs. *Team Blue Blood (Hunter Hearst Helmsley*, Faarooq*, Owen Hart, and The British Bulldog)*

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team Godwinn (The Godwinns, Doug Furnas, and Phil Lafon)* vs. Team Gunn (The Smoking Gunns and The New Rockers)

_*(After the match, Bart Gunn turned heel by attacking Billy, splitting up the Smoking Gunns in the process.)*_

*Bret Hart* vs. "Stone Cold" Steve Austin

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Team Deadman (The Undertaker, Jake "The Snake" Roberts, Barry Windham, and Jimmy Snuka) vs. *Team Sycho (Sycho Sid, Crush, Justin Bradshaw, and Vader*) (with Jim Cornette)*

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*Shawn Michaels (c)* vs. Mankind (with Paul Bearer)

** = Sole Survivor(s)*

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*Royal Rumble 1997*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
*Hunter Hearst Helmsley (c) (with Chyna)* vs. Goldust (with Marlena)

_*(After the match, "The Loose Cannon" Brian Pillman returned, making his first appearance after the "Pillman's Got A Gun" angle, and viciously attacked Goldust before abducting Marlena.)*_

Faarooq vs. *Ahmed Johnson*

_*(Ahmed Johnson wins by disqualification.)*_

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*Owen Hart and The British Bulldog (c)* vs. The Funks (Terry Funk and Flash Funk)

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) vs. *Vader (with Jim Cornette)*

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*The Undertaker (#21)* won after co-eliminating Bret Hart (#5) and "Stone Cold" Steve Austin (#30) last














*WrestleMania 13*

*Tournament Finals for the Inaugural European Championship*
*WWF Tag Team Champion British Bulldog* vs. WWF Tag Team Champion Owen Hart

*Four Corners Elimination Match for No. 1 Contender's for the Tag Team Championship*
The Godwinns vs. The New Blackjacks vs. *The Headbangers* vs. Doug Furnas and Phil Lafon

Goldust vs. *Brian Pillman (with Marlena)*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Hunter Hearst Helmsley (c) (with Chyna) vs. *Rocky Maivia*

*Submission Match with Ken Shamrock as the Special Guest Referee*
*Bret Hart* vs. "Stone Cold" Steve Austin

*Chicago Street Fight*
*Nation of Domination (Faarooq, Crush, and Savio Vega)* vs. Ahmed Johnson and The Legion of Doom

Sycho Sid vs. *Mankind (with Paul Bearer)*

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Vader (c) (with Jim Cornette) vs. *The Undertaker*

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*SummerSlam 1997*

*Steel Cage Match*
*Mankind* vs. Hunter Hearst Helmsley (with Chyna)

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*Legion of Doom (c)* vs. The Godwinns

*WWF European Championship*
*British Bulldog (c)* vs. Ken Shamrock

_*(British Bulldog won by disqualification.)*_

Crush (with The Disciples of Apocalypse) vs. *Savio Vega (with Los Boricuas)*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
*Owen Hart (c)* vs. Goldust

Brian Pillman (with Marlena) vs. *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin*

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship with Shawn Michaels as the Special Guest Referee*
The Undertaker (c) vs. *Bret Hart*














*Survivor Series 1997*

*4-on-4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*The New Age Outlaws* and The Godwinns* vs. The Headbangers and The New Blackjacks

*4-on-4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Team Ahmed (Ahmed Johnson, Goldust, Marc Mero, and Steve Blackman) (with Sable) vs. *The Nation of Domination (The Rock, Faarooq, D'Lo Brown, and Kama Mustafa)*

*Kane (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Ken Shamrock

*4-on-4 Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team USA (Mankind*, Vader*, and The Legion of Doom)* vs. Team Canada (British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart, Doug Furnas, and Phil Lafon)

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Owen Hart (c) vs. *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin*

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Bret Hart (c) vs. *Shawn Michaels*

_*(Near the end of the match, Mr. McMahon came out to ringside to watch the match. But just then, Michaels locked Bret Hart into the Sharpshooter when referee, Earl Hebner, called for the bell, giving Michaels the win even though Bret Hart never tapped.)*_

**=Sole Survivor(s)*

​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 26
*Rey Mysterio* vs CM Punk

MITB Ladder Match
Ted Dibiase Jr vs Evan Bourne vs Kane vs Shelton Benjamin vs Zack Ryder vs Yoshi Tatsu vs *John Morrison *

HHH vs *Sheamus*

*John Cena* vs Cody Rhodes

No Holds Barred Lumberjack match
*Bret Hart* vs Mr. McMahon 

Unified WWE Tag Team Championship
Jericho & Big Show(c) vs *Edge & Christian*

World Heavyweight Championship
*Undertaker(c)* vs Drew Mcintyre

WWE Championship
Batista(c) vs *Kofi Kingston* vs Randy Orton

Handicap 2 on 1 Women's Championship
Michelle McCool(c) & Layla vs *Beth Phoenix*

If Shawn loses, he must retire
*Th Miz *vs Shawn Michaels


----------



## Supah Sheg

*Royal Rumble 1998*

Brian Christopher, Flash Flanagan & Pantera vs. *Light Heavyweight Champion Taka Michinoku, Aguila & Scott Taylor* 

*Winner gets into the 30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
Vader vs. *Kane (with Paul Bearer)*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws (c) vs. *The Legion of Doom*

_*(The Legion of Doom won by disqualification.)*_

*Ladder Match for the WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*Shawn Michaels (c)* vs. Owen Hart

_*(After Michaels' back injury gets the better of him during the match (the Undertaker vs. Shawn Michaels casket match happened at the last PPV), DX interferes and knocks Owen off the ladder to the outside, just when Owen was about to win the title.)*_

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*"Stone Cold" Steve Austin (#24)* won after last eliminating The Rock (#4)














*WrestleMania XIV*

*Four Corners Elimination Match for the No. 1 Contender's for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Headbangers vs. *LOD 2000* vs. Too Much (Scotty 2 Hotty and Brian Christopher) vs. The Disciples of Apocalypse (Skull and 8-Ball)

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
*Taka Michinoku (c)* vs. Aguila

*WWF European Championship*
*Triple H (c) (with Chyna)* vs. Owen Hart

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Rock (c) (with The Nation of Domination) vs. *Ken Shamrock*

_*(Ken Shamrock won after the Nation of Domination interfered. Even though Shamrock didn't get hit by any of them, he still won by disqualification so he didn't win the title. Shamrock then puts the Ankle Lock back on The Rock, making him cough up blood and making him pass out before going on to assault multiple referees and security guards.)*_

*Marc Mero and Sable* vs. The Artist Formerly Known as Goldust and Luna Vachon

*Dumpster Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws (c) vs. *Cactus Jack and Chainsaw Charlie*

*The Undertaker* vs. Kane (with Paul Bearer)

_*(Before the match, Pete Rose was cutting a heel promo about professional wrestling and the Massachusetts crowd. Kane then came out and gave Pete Rose a Tombstone Piledriver, "injuring" him in the process. Even though Undertaker had to deliver three Tombstones to his opponent during the match, Kane just barely manages to kick out at three when he loses the match.)*_

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship with Mike Tyson as the Special Guest Enforcer*
Shawn Michaels (c) vs. *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin*

_*(After the match, Mike Tyson turned on DX by knocking out Shawn Michaels and draping the DX shirt over Michaels' head before celebrating with Austin.)*_

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*SummerSlam 1998*

*WWF European Championship*
*D-Lo Brown (c)* vs. Owen Hart

Dustin Runnels vs. *Edge*

*Val Venis and Sable* vs. Marc Mero and Jacqueline

*Hair vs. Hair Match*
Jeff Jarrett vs. *X-Pac*

*Lion's Den Match*
*Ken Shamrock* vs. Dan Severn

Mankind vs. *Kane (with Paul Bearer)*

*Tag Team Turmoil Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The New Age Outlaws (c)* vs. LOD 2000 vs. Too Much (Scotty 2 Hotty and Brian Christopher) vs. The Disciples of Apocalypse (Skull and 8-Ball) vs. Southern Justice vs. Kaientai (Taka Michinoku and Funaki)

*Ladder Match for the WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Rock (c) (with Mark Henry) vs. *Triple H (with Chyna)*

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*"Stone Cold" Steve Austin (c)* vs. The Undertaker














*Survivor Series 1998*

*Tournament Quarterfinals for the Vacant WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*Mankind* vs. Goldust

*Tournament Quarterfinals for the Vacant WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Ken Shamrock vs. *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin*

*Tournament Quarterfinals for the Vacant WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*The Undertaker* vs. Kane

*Tournament Quarterfinals for the Vacant WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Big Bossman vs. *The Rock*

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*The New Age Outlaws*, X-Pac, and Gillberg* vs. D-Lo Brown, Mark Henry, and The Headbangers

*Tournament Semifinals for the Vacant WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*Mankind* vs. "Stone Cold" Steve Austin

*Tournament Semifinals for the Vacant WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker vs. *The Rock*

_*(The Rock won by disqualification.)*_

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*The Brood (Gangrel, Edge, and Christian)* and Scorpio* vs. LOD 2000 and The Hardy Boyz

*Tournament Finals for the Vacant WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Mankind vs. *The Rock*

**=Sole Survivor(s)*

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*Royal Rumble 1999*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Goldust vs. *Ken Shamrock*

*WWF European Championship*
*X-Pac (c)* vs. Test

_*(Triple H came out and distracted Test, letting X-Pac get the rollup victory _

*Strap Match for the WWF Women's Championship*
*Sable (c)* vs. Luna Vachon

*"I Quit" Match for the WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Mankind vs. *The Rock (c)*

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*"Stone Cold" Steve Austin (#1)* won after last eliminating The Undertaker (#14) 














*WrestleMania XV*

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
*Hardcore Holly (c)* vs. Big Bossman vs. Al Snow

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Owen Hart and Jeff Jarrett (c) (with Debra) vs. *The New Age Outlaws*

Mankind vs. *Big Show*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Val Venis (c) (with Ryan Shamrock) vs. Ken Shamrock vs. Goldust (with The Blue Meanie) vs. *The Godfather*

*Triple H (with Chyna)* vs. Test

_*(As Test was about to hit a Big Boot, Triple H pulled the referee in front of him, letting the ref get the full impact. But, as soon as it happens, Chyna gets in the ring and knocks Test out with a steel chair. Triple H then picks Test up and hits him with a Pedigree on the chair to get the pinfall victory.)*_

*WWF Women's Championship*
*Sable (c)* vs. Ivory

*European Championship*
X-Pac (c) vs. *Shane McMahon*

_*(While the match was taking place, there were numerous amounts of interference in order to try to get the belt on Shane. 

Near the end of the match, the ref was knocked out "by accident" by Gerald Briscoe and Pat Patterson. Test hit X-Pac with the European Championship belt but by the time Shane had pinned him, he was still able to kick out. Triple H and Chyna then came out to drive off Test and The Stooges. It looks like he was about to go for McMahon but instead he hits the Pedigree onto X-Pac for Shane to get the victory. Triple H and Chyna then aligned themselves with the Corporation and turns heel. The New Age Outlaws come out and drive the Corporation off as they still celebrate Shane's title win.)*_

*Hell in a Cell Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. Kane

_*(During Kane's signature entrance for this match, he is attacked from behind by the San Diego Chicken. Kane fought back and it was revealed that it was Pete Rose, trying to get revenge for last year's incident. He gets another Tombstone Piledriver for his efforts.

After Kane kicked out of three Tombstone Piledrivers, Undertaker signaled The Brood to descend onto the roof of the cell and for The Ministry to rip the cell door open and enter the ring. The entire Ministry proceeded to beat down Kane, hitting him with each of their finishers before setting Kane on fire, allowing Undertaker to hit a fourth Tombstone Piledriver seconds later for the win.)*_

*No Disqualifications Match for the WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
The Rock (c) vs. *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin*

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*SummerSlam 1999*

*For Both the WWF Intercontinental Championship and the WWF European Championship*
D'Lo Brown (c) vs. *Jeff Jarrett (with Debra)*

*Four Corners Elimination Match for No. 1 Contender's for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The New Age Outlaws* vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. Edge and Christian vs. The Holly Cousins

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Big Bossman (c) vs. *Al Snow*

*Greenwich Street Fight*
*Test* vs. Shane McMahon

*Buried Alive Match*
The Undertaker vs. *Big Show*

_*(At the end of the match, it looked like Undertaker was going to win after chokeslammed Big Show into the grave. Then, Undertaker climbed up to a bulldozer to empty a ton of dirt on the grave, but The Corporation appeared out of nowhere, beat on Undertaker and threw him into the grave. Big Show operated the front loader and dumped all the dirt from it, burying the Undertaker and thus winning the match.)*_

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*Kane and X-Pac (c)* vs. The Acolytes

Chris Jericho vs. *The Rock*

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship with Jesse Ventura as the Special Guest Referee*
*"Stone Cold" Steve Austin (c)* vs. Mankind vs. Triple H (with Chyna)














*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*The Hollys and Too Cool (Scotty 2 Hotty* and Brian Christopher)* vs. Big Bossman and The Mean Street Posse

*Kurt Angle* vs. Shawn Stasiak

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chyna (c) vs. *Chris Jericho*

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*The Dudley Boyz and The Acolytes** vs. Edge, Christian, and The Hardy Boyz

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Kane and X-Pac (c) vs. *The New Age Outlaws*

_*(X-Pac faked having an injury to Kane before eventually betraying him to give the Outlaws the win.)*_

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (c) vs. *Mankind* vs. The Rock

_*(Mankind was "Stone Cold" Steve Austin's replacement after he had been run over when the show started.)*_

**=Sole Survivor(s)*

​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Slammiversary XV*

*King of the Mountain Unification Match for the Impact Wrestling World Heavyweight and GFW Global Championships*
Impact Wrestling World Heavyweight and Television Champion Lashley(c) (with King Mo) vs. Magnus(c) vs. *Alberto El Patron (with Dos Caras)* vs. EC3 vs. James Storm

*Unification Match for the Impact Wrestling Knockouts and GFW Women's Championships*
Rosemary(c) vs. *Sienna(c)*

*X Division Championship*
Sonjay Dutt(c) vs. *Low-Ki*

_*On the March 9 episode of Impact Wrestling, Richards turned heel by costing Edwards' TNA Television Championship rematch against Lashley, by pulling the referee out of the ring and hitting Edwards with the title belt while the referee was distracted by Angelina Love. Afterwards, Richards and his wife Angelina Love attacked Edwards and his wife Alisha Edwards, thus ending The Wolves in the process. Richards then went through a complete transformation, sporting new theme music, trunks, being infatuated with Love and calling himself "The Lone Wolf". On the April 6 episode of Impact Wrestling, Richards brawled with Edwards at the beginning of the show, but the two were separated by security guards. The following week, Richards faced Edwards, however the match ended in a no-contest*_

*Street Fight*
Eddie Edwards (with Alisha Edwards) vs. *Davey Richards (with Angelina Love)*

*Matt Sydal & Andrew Everett* vs. Shane Helms & Trevor Lee

*GHC Junior Heavyweight Championship*
*Taiji Ishimori(c)* vs. Naomichi Marufuji

_*After the match, Drake was left to be put through a table after Tyrus had walked off*_

*Moose & DeAngelo Williams (with Austin Dillon and Gary Barnidge)* vs. Eli Drake & Tyrus

_*On the March 16, 2017 episode of Impact Wrestling, LAX was reformed, attacking The Broken Hardys inserting themselves in the TNA World Tag Team Championship picture and winning them. The GFW Tag Team titles were vacated due to The Bollywood Boyz signing with WWE*_

*Triple Threat Tag Team Match for the vacant GFW Tag Team Championships*
*TNA World Tag Team Champions LAX (Ortiz and Santana)(c) (with Diamante, Homicide and Konnan)* vs. Drago & El Hijo del Fantasma and Laredo Kid & Garza Jr.​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*Royal Rumble 2000*

*Angle's Open Challenge*
Kurt Angle vs. *Tazz*

*Tables Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz (c)* vs. The Hardy Boyz

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
*Chris Jericho (c)* vs. Test

The Acolytes and Too Much vs. *The New Age Outlaws, Edge, and Christian*

*Street Fight for the WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Cactus Jack (c) vs. *Triple H*

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*The Rock (#24)* won after last eliminating Big Show (#26)














*WrestleMania 2000*

*Two-Fall Match for the WWF Intercontinental and European Championship*
Kurt Angle (c) vs. *Chris Jericho* vs. *Chris Benoit*

_*(Benoit won the Intercontinental title in the first fall and Jericho won the European title in the second.)*_

*WrestleMania Open Invitational Tag Team Turmoil Match*
The APA (Bradshaw and Faarooq) vs. Too Cool vs. *The Radicals (Dean Malenko and Perry Saturn)* vs. T & A (Test and Albert) (with Trish Stratus) vs. Head Cheese vs. D'Lo Brown and The Godfather vs. Big Bossman and Bull Buchanan vs. Kaientai (Taka Michinoku and Funaki)

*Intergender Match*
*Chyna* vs. Eddie Guerrero

*Triangle Ladder Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz (c) vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. *Edge and Christian*

*No Holds Barred Match*
X-Pac (with Tori) vs. *Kane (with Paul Bearer)*

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Hardcore Holly (c) vs. *Tazz* vs. Crash Holly

*Rikishi* vs. Big Show

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (c) (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley and DX) vs. *The Rock (with Mick Foley)*

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*SummerSlam 2000*

*Right to Censor (Bull Buchanan and The Goodfather) (with Stevie Richards)* vs. The APA

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Val Venis (c) (with Trish Stratus) vs. *Eddie Guerrero (with Chyna)*

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Shane McMahon (c) vs. *Steve Blackman*

*Rikishi* vs. Tazz

*TLC Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
*Edge and Christian (c)* vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. The Dudley Boyz

Chris Benoit vs. *The Undertaker*

Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley) vs. *Kurt Angle*

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*The Rock (c)* vs. Chris Jericho














*Survivor Series 2000*

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Head Cheese (Steve Blackman* and Al Snow) and The Holly Cousins (Hardcore* and Crash)* vs. William Regal, Big Bossman, Mideon, and Essa Rios

Chris Jericho vs. *Kane*

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*The Radicalz (Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Dean Malenko, and Perry Saturn)* vs. The New Age Outlaws, Chyna, and K-Kwik

Rikishi vs. *The Rock*

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
T & A (Test and Albert), Val Venis, and Stevie Richards (with Trish Stratus) vs. *Too Cool, Raven*, and Tazz**

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*Kurt Angle (c)* vs. The Undertaker

Edge, Christian, Bull Buchanan, and The Goodfather vs. *The Dudley Boyz (Bubba Ray and D-Von) and The Hardy Boyz (Matt and Jeff*)*

*No Disqualifications Match*
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. Triple H ended in a No Contest

**=Sole Survivor(s)*

​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 27
*Cody Rhodes* vs Rey Mysterio

United States Championship
Daniel Bryan(c) vs *Dolph Ziggler*

*Michael Cole (with Jack Swagger)* vs Jerry Lawler with Stone Cold Steve Austin as special guest referee

#1 Contender's Ladder Match
*John Morrison* vs The Miz (with Alex Riley)

No Holds Barred match
*Triple H* vs Sheamus

World Heavyweight Championship
Edge(c) vs *Christian* vs Alberto Del Rio 

*Undertaker* vs CM Punk

WWE Championship
*Randy Orton(c)* vs John Cena(RR Winner)


----------



## BRITLAND

Wrestlemania 32

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs Roman Reigns
*Winner: *Roman Reigns
*Time: *24:11

*Eight Men Tag*
The Wyatt Family vs The League of Nations
*Winner: *The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt pins King Barrett)
*Time: *10:03

- After losing, the LON cuts a promo about being the dominant faction which leads to The Rock coming out with his flamethrower and cutting a promo, eventually noticing LON to which he accepts their challenge and then brings out his buddies of Mick Foley, Shawn Michaels and Stone Cold to take them out, after that Rock brings out Cena to finish off the burial and the five celebrate in the ring.

*Hell in a Cell: For Control of RAW, Featuring Mr McMahon as Guest Enforcer*
Triple H with Stephanie McMahon vs Shane McMahon
*Winner: *Shane McMahon
*Time:* 30:05

*WWE Women's Championship*
Charlotte vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch
*Winner: *Charlotte
*Time: *16:03

*No Holds Barred Street Fight*
Brock Lesnar vs Dean Ambrose
*Winner: *Brock Lesnar
*Time: *13:06

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Kevin Owens(c) vs Sami Zayn
*Winner: *Kevin Owens
*Time: *11:40

*Submission Match*
Chris Jericho vs AJ Styles
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *17:10

*Ladder Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day(c) vs The Dudley Boyz vs The Uso's vs The Lucha Dragons
*Winner: *The New Day
*Time:* 15:23

*PRESHOW*
*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
*Winner: *Baron Corbin
*Time: *09:41

*Total Divas vs Team Bad and Blonde*
Brie Bella, Paige, Natalya, Alicia Fox, Eva Marie vs Lana, Tamina, Naomi, Summer Rae, Emma
*Winner: *Total Divas
*Time: *11:25

*WWE United States Championship*
Ryback(c) vs Dolph Ziggler
*Winner: *Ryback
*Time: *08:58


----------



## Supah Sheg

*Royal Rumble 2001*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Christian (c) vs. *The Dudley Boyz*

*Ladder Match for the WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Benoit (c) vs. *Chris Jericho*

*WWF Women's Championship*
*Ivory (c) (with Stevie Richards)* vs. Chyna

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
*Kurt Angle (c) * vs. Triple H vs. The Rock

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*"Stone Cold" Steve Austin (#27)* won after last eliminating Kane (#6)














*WrestleMania X-Seven*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
*Chris Jericho (c)* vs. William Regal

_*(During the match, Regal exposed one of the top turnbuckles to throw Jericho's shoulder into it before giving him a double underhook superplex. Jericho attempted the Walls of Jericho submission hold but had it reversed into a Regal Stretch. After Jericho managed to grab a ring rope to break the hold, he retaliated with numerous chops before throwing Regal into the exposed turnbuckle and finishing him off with a Lionsault to retain the Intercontinental Championship.)*_

*Eight-Man Intergender Tag Team Match*
The Right to Censor (Stevie Richards, Bull Buchanan, The Goodfather, and WWF Women's Champion Ivory) vs. *The APA, Rikishi, and Chyna*

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Raven (c) vs. *Kane* vs. Rhyno

_*(During the match, the three wrestlers fought their way out of the ring and through the crowd into the backstage area. Rhyno tried to lock himself, Raven and the referee in a security cage but Kane broke the padlock and afterwards threw Raven through a glass window. Rhyno and Kane continued to brawl ending with the two throwing each other through a wall. Raven tried to escape by driving off in a golf cart, but Rhyno stopped him and caused him to crash. Kane shortly followed with another golf cart, accompanied by the referee, and ran into Raven. The fight headed back into the stadium with Rhyno attempting to press slam Raven off the entrance stage but both were kicked off it by Kane. Kane followed this with a diving leg drop off the stage onto Raven, pinning him to become the new Hardcore Champion.)*_

*WWF European Championship*
*Eddie Guerrero (c)* vs. Tazz

_*(With the help of his fellow Radicalz members Dean Malenko and Perry Saturn, Guerrero hit Tazz in the face with the European Championship while the referee was distracted and pinned him to become the new champion.)*_

*Kurt Angle* vs. Chris Benoit

_*(The match started with mat wrestling between the two but Angle soon punched Benoit out of frustration and threw him out of the ring, so he could throw him into the broadcast table and the steel steps. Back in the ring, both men tried to submit their opponent using the other's signature hold with Benoit using the ankle lock on Angle, and Angle using the Crippler Crossface on Benoit. Benoit eventually succeeded in forcing Angle to tap out to the Crippler Crossface but the referee was knocked down and didn't see it. Near the end of the match, Benoit tried to pin Angle after a diving headbutt but was met with a two-count. Angle then quickly rolled-up up Benoit, using the tights for leverage to win the match.)*_

*Street Fight with Mick Foley as the Special Guest Referee*
*Shane McMahon* vs. Mr. McMahon (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley)

_*(Shane laid Vince on said table, and performed a diving elbow drop off the top rope but his sister, Stephanie, pulled Vince out of the way, causing Shane to crash through it. Trish Stratus came towards the ring, pushing Linda McMahon out in a wheelchair, and then slapped Vince, causing her and Stephanie to get into a fight that led them out of the stadium. As referee Foley tried to wheel Linda out to safety, Vince hit him with a steel chair, and then pulled Linda into the ring to make her watch as he beat down Shane with a garbage can. However, Linda stood up and low blowed Vince, allowing Foley to recover and attack him with the Mandible Claw. With Vince prone in the corner, Shane placed a garbage can in front of Vince's face and hit a Coast-to-Coast dropkick, pinning his father to win the match.)*_

*Tables, Ladders, and Chairs Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz (c) vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. *Edge and Christian*

_*(Respective associates of each tag team, Spike Dudley for the Dudley Boyz, Rhyno for Edge and Christian (who earlier competed in the Hardcore Championship Triple Threat), and Lita for the Hardy Boyz, interfered during the match. With Spike and Rhyno both laying on two tables outside the ring, Jeff Hardy set up a huge ladder beside them and performed a Swanton Bomb onto them through the tables. Jeff tried to unhook the belts but had the ladder beneath him pulled away by Bubba Ray Dudley, leaving him hanging in the air, and allowing Edge to jump off another ladder and spear Jeff to the ground. Bubba Ray and Matt Hardy climbed the same ladder but Rhyno tipped the ladder over, sending Bubba Ray and Matt through four stacked tables at ringside. With Edge holding onto D-Von's legs, Christian sat on Rhyno's shoulders and unhooked the belts, making him and Edge the new Tag Team Champions.)*_

*The Undertaker* vs. Triple H

_*(For his entrance, Triple H had British heavy metal band Motörhead perform his theme song, "The Game", live. The match started with the two fighting outside of the ring with Triple H quickly being put through the replacement Spanish announcers' table.

Later on, the referee ended up being attacked by accident through Hunter's catapult and on purpose by the Undertaker after Triple H kicked out of one of his pinfalls. With the referee knocked out, the two brawled outside the ring without any risk of a countout and into the technical area. Over there, Triple H gave Undertaker several shots to the ribs with a steel chair but was eventually reversed into a Chokeslam off the scaffolding followed by a elbow drop. Back in the ring as the referee regained consciousness, Triple H tried to pin 'Taker after escaping the Last Ride with a sledgehammer shot to Taker's head but only gained a two-count. Triple H then picked up Undertaker and hit him with a Pedigree for Undertaker to grab the ring ropes last second. Hunter then picked up the sledgehammer again, ready to finish off 'Taker but he was countered before Undertaker hit the Last Ride for the victory.)*_

*No Disqualifications Match for the WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
The Rock (c) vs. *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin*

_*(Vince McMahon came to ringside to observe the match. When Rock tried to pin Austin after the People's Elbow, McMahon seized Rock's leg and pulled him off Austin, breaking the pin attempt. After chasing McMahon around the ring, Austin responded by using Rock's signature move, the Rock Bottom. Later, after Rock kicked out of the Stunner after a two count, McMahon handed Austin a steel chair to hit Rock with at Austin's request, revealing that Austin had sided with McMahon, a man he once considered his nemesis. With this, Austin seemingly turned heel. Austin tried to end the match with a Stunner again, but after Rock kicked out, Austin attacked him with the steel chair, hitting him sixteen times, before pinning him and becoming the new WWF Champion. The show ended with the new champion and the chairman shaking hands and sharing beers before Austin hit McMahon with a Stunner to end the show.)*_

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*SummerSlam 2001*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
*Rhyno (c)* vs. Edge (with Christian)

WWF Tag Team Champions The Dudley Boyz (Bubba, D-Von, and Spike) vs. *WCW Tag Team Champions The Natural Born Thrillers (Sean O'Haire, Chuck Palumbo, and Mark Jindrak) (with Shawn Stasiak)*

*WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
*Shane Helms (c)* vs. Billy Kidman

*WCW World Heavyweight Championship*
Booker T (c) vs. *Kurt Angle*

_*(Near the end of the match, Angle had kicked out of 3 Scissor Kicks already. Angle then hit Booker T with the Angle Slam as Booker slapped him and was about to hit a 4th Scissor Kick. Booker kicked out of the Angle Slam. Booker, frustrated, hit Earl Hebner in the face. Angle then hit Booker with the DDT, another WWF referee, Mike Chioda came and counted an unsuccessful 3-count. Booker hit a Scissor Kick on Chioda. Then Shane McMahon hit referee Tim White with the WCW Title. Nick Patrick, a WCW referee, decided to DQ Booker T and make Angle the winner. However Booker was still the WCW Champion as the title cannot change hands on a DQ or Countout. Angle, frustrated, put Patrick in the Ankle Lock.)*_

*Hardcore Match for the WWF Hardcore Championship*
Jeff Hardy (c) vs. *Rob Van Dam*

_*(Before the match began, RVD attacked Jeff Hardy from behind with a steel chair. 

Near the end of the match, Hardy hit a sunset flip powerbomb from the apron, took out a ladder, and climbed it. However, RVD tipped the ladder, causing Hardy to fall. RVD attempted to use a chair, but Hardy used the ladder. After Hardy hit RVD with the chair, RVD came back with a Van Daminator, sending Hardy off the stage. Back in the ring, RVD performed a Chair Surf, and attempted a split-legged moonsault, but Hardy blocked it with his knees. Hardy followed with a DDT, a German suplex, and a sitout jawbreaker. Later on, RVD avoided a Swanton Bomb, RVD placed the title belt on Hardy, and performed a Five Star Frog Splash onto the title. RVD then pinned Hardy to win the Hardcore title.)*_

*Steel Cage Match*
*The Undertaker (with Kane and Sara)* vs. Raven (with Stevie Richards and Mike Awesome)

_*(At the match's conclusion, Undertaker was about to hit Raven with a Chokeslam before Stevie Richards managed to sneak into the cage and hit Undertaker in the head with a steel chair, temporarily knocking him out. Kane got into the cage to even the score, powerbombing Richards onto the cage wall, knocking him out as well, before dragging him out. Raven then tried to pin 'Taker but only garnered a two-count. Raven then decided to use the chair to his advantage. He sets him up for the Raven Effect over the steel chair before Undertaker reverses and hits Raven with a Chokeslam on the chair. 'Taker then hits the Last Ride to get the pinfall victory.)*_

Diamond Dallas Page vs. *The Rock*

_*(Rock applied the Sharpshooter on Page but Page's tag team partner, Chris Kanyon, came out and distracted the referee. Rock attacked Kanyon, allowing Page to perform a flying clothesline on Rock for a near-fall. Rock performed a Catapult into an exposed turnbuckle on Page and performed a DDT on Page for a near-fall. Page distracted the referee, allowing Kanyon to hit Rock with a steel chair. The APA appeared, with Bradshaw performing a Clothesline from Hell on Kanyon. Page performed a Diamond Clash on Rock for a near-fall. Rock performed a People's Elbow on Page but Kanyon pulled the referee out of the ring, voiding the pinfall. Rock performed a Rock Bottom on Kanyon outside the ring. Page performed a Diamond Cutter on Rock and performed his signature Bang! pose. However, Rock quickly got up with a kip-up, and performed a Rock Bottom on Page to win the match.)*_

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin (c) vs. *Chris Jericho*
_*(During the end of the match, Austin performed a second Stone Cold Stunner on Jericho, causing Jericho to roll out of the ring. Jericho applied the Walls of Jericho on Austin but Austin touched the ring ropes, forcing Jericho to break the hold. Austin applied a Cobra Clutch on Jericho but Jericho ran forwards, causing Austin to roll out of the ring. Austin performed a second Stone Cold Stunner on Jericho for a near-fall. Jericho performed a Breakdown on Austin for a near-fall. Jericho attacked the referee before performing a Lionsault on Austin for a two count. Jericho then attacked the ref while he was down before picking up Austin, setting him up for another Breakdown before getting hit with a third Stunner. Right when he was about to pin Jericho, Big Show made his surprise return to the WWF and turned heel when he chokeslammed Austin to help Jericho win, joining WCW in the process.)*_














*Survivor Series 2001*

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Match; The winning team's leader becomes official Commissioner of WWF*
Team Foley (WWF Intercontinental Champion Edge, Christian, and The Hardy Boyz) (with Mick Foley) vs. *Team Regal (WWF European Champion William Regal*, WCW Tag Team Champions The Natural Born Thrillers, and Test)*

*Cruiserweight Open for the WCW Cruiserweight Championship*
Tajiri(c) vs. The Hurricane vs. *Billy Kidman* vs. Spike Dudley vs. Jerry Lynn vs. X-Pac vs. Chavo Guerrero Jr. vs. Crash Holly vs. Scotty 2 Hotty vs. Funaki

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Match*
*Team 3D (WWF Tag Team Champions The Dudley Boyz*, The APA, and Mike Awesome)* vs. Team Extreme (Raven, Lance Storm, Tazz, Tommy Dreamer, and Justin Credible) (with Stevie Richards)

*Six-Pack Challenge for the WWF Women's Championship*
Lita (c) vs. Trish Stratus vs. Jacqueline vs. Molly Holly vs. *Jazz* vs. Ivory

*Winner Take All 5-on-5 Survivor Series Elimination Match for Sole Ownership of WWF*
Team WWF (WWF Champion The Rock, "Stone Cold" Steve Austin, Kurt Angle, The Undertaker, and Kane) (with Vince McMahon) vs. *Team WCW (WCW Champion Chris Jericho*, WWF Hardcore Champion Rob Van Dam, Big Show, WCW United States Champion Booker T, and Diamond Dallas Page) (with Shane McMahon)*

_*(At the end of the match, Rock performed a Breakdown on Jericho but Nick Patrick pulled Earl Hebner out of the ring, voiding the pinfall. Jericho performed a Rock Bottom on Rock for a near-fall. Jericho attacked Patrick and checked on Hebner but Rock pushed Jericho into Hebner. Rock performed a Rock Bottom on Jericho. Then, Ric Flair made a surprise appearance, making his return to a WWF ring for the first time since January 1993 at the end of the match, attacking Rock with the WCW Championship to cost Team WWF the match. Jericho then performed a Breakdown on Rock to win.)*_

** = Sole Survivor(s)*

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*Royal Rumble 2002*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz (c)* vs. Spike Dudley and Tazz

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Edge (c) vs. *Booker T*

*WWF Women's Championship*
*Jazz (c)* vs. Trish Stratus

*Undisputed WWF Championship*
*Chris Jericho (c)* vs. The Rock

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Triple H (#22)* won after last eliminating "Stone Cold" Steve Austin (#19)














*WrestleMania X8*

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Booker T (c) vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
*Rob Van Dam (c)* vs. Christian

Kevin Nash (with Scott Hall) vs. *Kane*

*WWF Women's Championship*
Jazz (c) vs. *Trish Stratus* vs. Lita

*Kurt Angle* vs. Mr. Perfect

*Street Fight*
*Ric Flair* vs. Mr. McMahon

*Hair vs. Hair Match*
Raven (with Stevie Richards and Maven) vs. *Edge*

The Rock vs. *The Undertaker*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz (c)* vs. The Hardy Boyz vs. The APA vs. Billy and Chuck

*Undisputed WWF Championship*
Chris Jericho (c) (with Stephanie McMahon-Helmsley) vs. *Triple H*

*Icon vs. Icon for the Sole Ownership of WWF*
"Hollywood" Hulk Hogan (representing WCW) vs. *"Stone Cold" Steve Austin (representing WWF)*

_*(After the match, the two shook hands in respect. As Austin left the ring, Kevin Nash and Scott Hall came into the ring and attacked Hogan. Austin returned and saved Hogan from further attack. As a sign of respect, Austin stopped Hulk from leaving the ring and asked him to pose for the crowd, turning The Rock back into a face again.)*_

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*SummerSlam 2002*

*Kurt Angle* vs. Rey Mysterio

Chris Jericho vs. *Ric Flair*

*Edge* vs. Eddie Guerrero

*The Undertaker, Booker T, and Goldust* vs. The Un-Americans (Christian, Lance Storm, and Test)

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Benoit (c) vs. *Rob Van Dam*

*Unsanctioned Match*
Triple H vs. *Shawn Michaels*

*Icon vs. Icon II*
*The Rock* vs. "Hollywood" Hulk Hogan

*Undisputed WWE Championship*
"Stone Cold" Steve Austin (c) vs. *Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)*














*Survivor Series 2002*

*Elimination Tables Match*
*Jeff Hardy and The Dudley Boyz* vs. 3-Minute Warning and Rico

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Jamie Noble (c) (with Nidia) vs. *Billy Kidman*

*Scott Steiner* vs. Matt Hardy

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Edge and Rey Mysterio (c) vs. *Los Guerreros* vs. Kurt Angle and Chris Benoit

*No Disqualifications Match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus (c) vs. *Victoria*

*WWE Championship*
*Brock Lesnar (c) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. "Hollywood" Hulk Hogan

*Elimination Chamber for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Rob Van Dam (c) vs. Kane vs. Chris Jericho vs. *Shawn Michaels* vs. Booker T vs. Triple H

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*Royal Rumble 2003*

*World Tag Team Championship*
Lance Storm and William Regal (c) vs. *The Dudley Boyz*

*WWE Championship*
*Brock Lesnar (c) (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Big Show

*Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Shawn Michaels (c) vs. *Triple H*

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Kurt Angle (#11)* won after last eliminating Scott Steiner (#26)














*WrestleMania XIX*

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
*Matt Hardy (c) (with Shannon Moore)* vs. Rey Mysterio

*The Undertaker* vs. Big Show (with A-Train)

*WWE Women's Championship*
Victoria (c) vs. *Trish Stratus* vs. Jazz

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*Team Angle (Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin)* vs. Los Guererros vs. Chris Benoit and Rhyno

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Chris Jericho

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (c) vs. *Booker T* vs. Rob Van Dam

*Street Fight*
Mr. McMahon vs. *Hulk Hogan*

"Stone Cold" Steve Austin vs. *The Rock*

*WWE Championship*
*Brock Lesnar (c)* vs. Kurt Angle

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*SummerSlam 2003*

*Strecher Match*
Big Show vs. *Rey Mysterio*

*World Tag Team Championship*
*La Résistance (c)* vs. The Dudley Boyz

*Hair vs. Hair Match*
Kevin Nash vs. *Chris Jericho*

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. John Cena

*WWE Championship*
*Kurt Angle (c)* vs. Brock Lesnar

Shawn Michaels vs. *Goldberg*

*Elimination Chamber for the World Heavyweight Championship*
*Triple H (c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Shane McMahon vs. Randy Orton vs. Rob Van Dam vs. Kane vs. Intercontinental Champion Christian














*Survivor Series 2003*

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Team Big Show (Big Show, A-Train, Rhyno, and The World's Greatest Tag Team) vs. *Team Angle (Kurt Angle, Chris Benoit*, John Cena*, and Los Guerreros)*

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Gail Kim (c)* vs. Trish Stratus vs. Lita vs. Molly Holly

*Ambulance Match*
*Kane* vs. Rob Van Dam

Tajiri, Akio, and Sakoda vs. *Rey Mysterio, Billy Kidman, and Jamie Noble*

*Non-Title Match*
*Goldberg* vs. World Heavyweight Champion Triple H (with Ric Flair)

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Team Austin (Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho, Booker T, and The Dudley Boyz) (with "Stone Cold" Steve Austin) vs. *Team Bischoff (Christian, Randy Orton*, Batista, Scott Steiner, and Mark Henry) (with Eric Bischoff)*

*Three Stages of Hell Match (1-Biker Chain, 2-Steel Cage, and 3-Last Man Standing) for the WWE Championship*
*Brock Lesnar (c)* vs. The Undertaker

_*(During the Last Man Standing match, Goldberg interfered in the match and speared Undertaker through the barricade to give Lesnar the win. After the match, Goldberg came back into the ring and bludgeoned The Undertaker with a steel chair. He then took the steel chair and put around the Undertaker's ankle before jumping off the middle rope onto the chair, snapping 'Taker's ankle and the chair in half. Goldberg then grabbed another steel chair, breaking it over 'Taker's head. Goldberg then hit a Spear and a Jackhammer on Undertaker before finally walking away, leaving him a broken bloody mess. As 'Taker laid in the ring, druids appeared from the back and carried Undertaker backstage like a martyr.)*_

**= Sole Survivor(s)*

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*Royal Rumble 2004*

*Tables Match for the World Tag Team Championship*
*Ric Flair and Batista (c)* vs. The Dudley Boyz

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
*Chavo Guerrero (c)* vs. Jamie Noble (with Nidia)

*Non-Title Match*
WWE Champion Brock Lesnar vs. *Goldberg*

*Last Man Standing Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (c) vs. Shawn Michaels ended in a DRAW

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Chris Benoit (#1)* won after last eliminating Big Show (#24)














*WrestleMania XX*

*United States Championship*
Big Show (c) vs. *John Cena*

*World Tag Team Championship*
*Ric Flair and Batista (c)* vs. Rob Van Dam and Booker T

*APA Bar Room Brawl*
*JBL* vs. Faarooq

Chris Jericho vs. *Christian*

*20-Man Interpromotional Battle Royal*
*Kane* won by last eliminating Mark Henry

*Hardcore Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Randy Orton (c)* vs. Cactus Jack

*Cruiserweight Championship*
*Rey Mysterio (c)* vs. Ultimo Dragon

*Smackdown vs. Raw Tag Team Match*
The World's Greatest Tag Team (Smackdown) vs. *The Dudley Boyz (Raw)*

The Rock vs. *Shawn Michaels*

*Hair vs. Title Match for the WWE Women's Championship*
*Gail Kim (c)* vs. Molly Holly

*WWE Championship*
*Eddie Guerrero (c)* vs. Brock Lesnar vs. Kurt Angle

*"Stone Cold" Steve Austin as the Special Guest Referee*
*The Undertaker (with Paul Bearer)* vs. Goldberg

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (c) vs. *Chris Benoit*

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*SummerSlam 2004*

The Dudley Boyz (Bubba, D-Von, and Spike) vs. *Rey Mysterio, Rob Van Dam, and Paul London*

*No Disqualifications Match*
Matt Hardy (with Lita) vs. *Kane*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Chris Jericho (c)* vs. Edge

*United States Championship*
*John Cena (c)* vs. Kurt Angle

The Undertaker vs. *JBL*

_*(In the last moments of the match, Undertaker started to take his frustration out on JBL by delivering a chokeslam to JBL through the roof of JBL's limousine. The referee saw this and disqualified Undertaker, which resulted in JBL winning the match. This caused JBL to have to be taken out of the arena on a stretcher.)*_

*Ric Flair and Batista* vs. Eugene and William Regal

*Steel Cage Match for the WWE Championship*
*Eddie Guerrero (c)* vs. Triple H

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Benoit (c) vs. *Randy Orton*














*Survivor Series 2004*

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Spike Dudley (c) vs. *Billy Kidman* vs. Chavo Guerrero

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Shelton Benjamin (c)* vs. Christian (with Tyson Tomko)

*Four-on-Four Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Team Booker (Booker T, Carlito, Luther Reigns, and Mark Jindrak) vs. *Team Cena (John Cena*, Big Show*, Rob Van Dam, and Rey Mysterio*)*

*Last Man Standing Match*
*The Undertaker* vs. JBL

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Trish Stratus (c)* vs. Lita

_*(Trish won by disqualification.)*_

*WWE Championship*
*Eddie Guerrero (c)* vs. Kurt Angle

*Five-on-Five Survivor Series Elimination Match*
Team Triple H (Triple H, Ric Flair, Batista, Edge, and Gene Snitsky) vs. *Team Orton (Randy Orton*, Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, Eugene, and William Regal)*

**=Sole Survivor(s)*

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*Royal Rumble 2005*

*Winner Gets the #30 Spot in the Royal Rumble Match*
Shawn Michaels vs. *Edge*

Gene Snitsky and Heidenreich vs. *The Brothers of Destruction (The Undertaker and Kane)*

*WWE Championship*
*JBL (c)* vs. Eddie Guerrero

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Triple H (c)* vs. Randy Orton

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Batista (#28)* won after last eliminating John Cena (#25)














*Rey Mysterio* vs. Eddie Guerrero

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Chris Jericho vs. Kane vs. *Edge* vs. Chris Benoit vs. Shelton Benjamin vs. Christian

*The Undertaker* vs. Randy Orton

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Trish Stratus (c)* vs. Victoria (with Lita)

Shawn Michaels vs. *Kurt Angle*

*20-Man Interpromotional Battle Royal*
*Big Show* won after last eliminating Booker T

*No Holds Barred Match for the WWE Championship*
JBL (c) vs. *John Cena*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (c) (with Ric Flair) vs. *Batista*

​


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 29
_Ladder Match for the MITB Briefcase_
Chris Jericho vs *Dolph Ziggler*

*Brodus Clay and Tensai & Funkadactyles* vs Cody Rhodes and Damien Sandow & Bella Twins

*Undertaker* vs Antonio Cesaro

_World Heavyweight Championship_
Big Show(c) vs *Ryback*

_6 Man Tag Team Elimination Chamber _
The Shield vs *Triple H & Daniel Bryan & Kane*

Sheamus vs *Randy Orton*

_WWE Championship_
The Rock(c) vs *John Cena* vs Brock Lesnar


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

SummerSlam 2015 
Los Angeles Stadium at Hollywood Park

_WWE Tag Team Championship_
*New Day(c)* vs Lucha Dragons

Intercontinental Championship
*Ryback(c)* vs The Miz

*Brock Lesnar* vs Sheamus

_Ladder Match for the US Championship_
*John Cena(c)* vs Kevin Owens

Rusev vs *Cesaro
*
*Undertaker & Sting* vs Wyatt Family

_4 vs 4 No Holds Barred Tag Match_
*Rousey & Charlotte & Becky Lynch & Emma* vs Stephanie McMahon & Naomi & Sasha Banks and Tamina

_WWE Championship_
Seth Rollins(c) vs *Roman Reigns* vs Dean Ambrose


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Great Balls of Fire*

_*Lesnar executed thirteen German suplexes while Bálor managed to have some offense. In the end, Lesnar executed an F5, but before the referee could count the pinfall, Braun Strowman emerged and attacked Lesnar with two running powerslams. Bálor was disqualified but retained the title*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Finn Bálor(c) vs. *Brock Lesnar*

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
*Neville(c)* vs. Jack Gallagher

_*On the May 8, 2017, Raw, Strowman attacked several superstars until facing Big Show later in the show in which one point Strowman performed a superplex on Show causing the ring to collapse and the match end in a no-contest. WWE claimed that Strowman had a injury with a shattered elbow, and therefore had to be sidelined. Strowman underwent surgery three days later in May 11. On the June 19 episode of Raw, Strowman returned in a ambulance and attacked Show and challenged him to an ambulance match at Great Balls of Fire. The following week, Show accepted the challenge.

In the climax on the stage, Strowman attempted to throw Show into the LED light board, but Show reversed and pushed Strowman into it, destroying part of the light board. Show then attempted to spear Strowman into the back of the ambulance, but Strowman avoided and Show went into the ambulance himself. Strowman then quickly closed the doors to win the match. After the match, Strowman then drove the ambulance into the parking garage, reversed the ambulance, and crashed it into a production truck, trapping Show inside. Strowman then left as General Manager Kurt Angle appeared in shock*_

*Ambulance Match*
Big Show vs. *Braun Strowman*

_*Raw General Manager Kurt Angle decided that for the July 3 episode of Raw, there would be an Independence Day Battle Royal, where the winner would face Zayn for the United States Championship at Great Balls of Fire. That episode, Mahal won the battle royal. After Mahal's victory, Zayn, who was seated at ringside, easily fought off the Singh Brothers, but Mahal attacked him and subsequently stole the United States Championship belt.

Zayn performed a Helluva Kick on Mahal, only for The Singh Brothers (Samir and Sunil Singh), to pull him out of the ring. Zayn performed a suicide somersault senton on the Singh Brothers. Mahal then performed the Khallas on Zayn to win his first United States Championship*_

*United States Championship*
Sami Zayn(c) vs. *Jinder Mahal (with The Singh Brothers)*

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WWE Divas Championship*
Charlotte vs. *Nia Jax*

*Steel Cage Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Hardy Boyz(c)* vs. Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson

_*On the June 19 episode of Raw, as Rollins introduced himself as the cover star of the WWE 2K18 video game, he was interrupted by Owens. Owens accused Rollins of contradicting the video game's tagline "Be Like No One" by having conformed to the expectations of the audience. Rollins then attacked Owens. On the June 26 episode, Owens challenged Rollins to a match at Great Balls of Fire, which Rollins accepted*_

*Seth Rollins* vs. Kevin Owens

*Pre-Show Mixed Tag Team Match*
*Sasha Banks & Cedric Alexander* vs. Alicia Fox & Noam Dar











*Battleground*

_*On July 7 during a WWE live event at Madison Square Garden, Ambrose returned from suspension as a free agent to defeat Wyatt, capturing the WWE Championship for the second time in his career*_

*WWE Championship*
Dean Ambrose(c) vs. Bray Wyatt ends in a No Contest

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match for a WWE Women's Championship match contract*
Carmella vs. *Becky Lynch* vs. Alexa Bliss vs. Natalya vs. Tamina vs. Lana

_*Following the match, Orton made a reconciliation with Styles via a handshake before laying him out with an RKO*_

*AJ Styles* vs. Randy Orton

*World Tag Team Championship*
*American Alpha(c)* vs. The Hype Bros 

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Shinsuke Nakamura(c)* vs. Dolph Ziggler

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Naomi(c)* vs. Natalya

John Cena vs. *The Miz (with Maryse)*

*Pre-Show Match*
*The Usos* vs. Breezango


----------



## Supah Sheg

*Rebooking WWE 2016 (Part 1 of 3)*










*Royal Rumble*

*Pre-Show Match to qualify for the Royal Rumble match*
*The Lucha Dragons* vs. Primo and Epico

*Diva's Championship*
*Charlotte (c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Becky Lynch

_*(Charlotte defeated Becky by roll-up after Flair interfering on his daughter's behalf. After the match, Charlotte attacked Becky, solidifying her heel turn until Sasha Banks made her WWE debut, applying The Banks Statement on Charlotte until Flair pulled his daughter out of the ring.)*_

*United States Championship*
*Alberto Del Rio (c) (with Zeb Colter)* vs. Jack Swagger

_*(After Colter caused Swagger to stumble during the match, Del Rio ended their association for good before shaking hands with Swagger.)*_

*Tables Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz (c)* vs. The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper and Erick Rowan)

*No Holds Barred Title vs. Career Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship; If any member of the WWE locker room disregarded their ban from ringside, they would be fired*
Sheamus (c) vs. *Roman Reigns*

_*(During the match, Reigns overcame The Authority's biased officiating along with King Barrett and Rusev's interferences to defeat Sheamus and win the WWE World Heavyweight Championship for the second time. After the match, Triple H made his surprise return and attacked Roman Reigns with his signature sledgehammer and a Pedigree. He then called for a referee, in which Scott Armstrong responded before making an impromptu WWE Title match.)*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Roman Reigns (c) vs. *Triple H*

_*(The Authority came down to celebrate Triple H's title win before continuing to attack Reigns, having him leave on a stretcher.)*_

*30-Man Royal Rumble Match*
*Dean Ambrose (#19)* won by last eliminating Brock Lesnar (#23)

_*(The final four consisted of Lesnar, the returning Kevin Owens, Ambrose and the debuting AJ Styles. Styles hit a Pelé Kick on Lesnar, but Lesnar recovered quickly and eliminated Styles. Owens and Ambrose then battled each other near the ropes until Lesnar tried to eliminate them both Owens and Ambrose. Owens was eliminated, while Ambrose held on to the ropes. After a total of thirteen suplexes on Ambrose, Lesnar went outside the ring, grabbed a steel chair and tried to use it to hit Ambrose. Ambrose avoided the chairshot and hit Lesnar with a low blow. As Lesnar recovered, the already-eliminated The Wyatt Family re-entered the match and attacked Lesnar for previously throwing them out. Ambrose used kendo sticks and chairs to try to keep Lesnar down and then clotheslined him over the top rope to win the Rumble.)*_














*Fastlane*

*Pre-Show Match*
*Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch* vs. Naomi and Tamina

*Cleveland Street Fight for the Intercontinental Championship*
*Kevin Owens (c)* vs. Dolph Ziggler

_*(After the match, Owens brags to the crowd that he has had the greatest career in WWE than anyone else, as he beat John Cena and won the Intercontinental Championship in his first few months in the company. He also mentioned that he destroyed everyone in NXT and no one can stop him now. Then, Sami Zayn makes his surprise debut in WWE and brawled with Owens before hitting the Helluva Kick over the barricade. Owen then retreated as Zayn just stares him down as the crowd chants "This is Awesome!")*_

Big Show, Kane, and Ryback vs. *The Wyatt Family (Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, and Braun Strowman)*

_*(After the match, Ryback attacked both Big Show and Kane before hitting the Shell Shocked on both men, turning heel in the process for the first time since 2014.)*_

*2 Out of 3 Falls Match for the United States Championship*
Alberto Del Rio (c) vs. *Kalisto*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Dudley Boyz (c)* vs. The Usos

*Diva's Championship*
*Charlotte (c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Brie Bella

*First Time Ever*
*AJ Styles* vs. Chris Jericho

Curtis Axel & R-Truth vs. *Heath Slater & Bo Dallas (with Adam Rose)*

_*(During the match, Axel turned on R-Truth and hit him with the Perfect-Plex before letting Slater get the pin on him, joining the Social Outcasts in the process.)*_

*Fatal 5-Way to determine the #1 contender for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at WrestleMania 32*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman) vs. Bray Wyatt (with The Wyatt Family) vs. Sheamus vs. *Roman Reigns*

_*(While the other four competitors fought among themselves, The Wyatt Family stopped Lesnar by putting Lesnar through an broadcast table. After Wyatt executed Sister Abigail on Sheamus, Wyatt prepared to do the same to Reigns but Ambrose attacked Wyatt with a chair. Ambrose executed Dirty Deeds on Wyatt before Reigns hits a Spear onto Ambrose before both men pinned each other at the same time.)*_














*WrestleMania 32*

*Pre-Show Match #1: Tag Team Turmoil Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz (c) vs. Sheamus and Wade Barrett (with Rusev and Alberto Del Rio) vs. The Usos vs. *The New Day (with Xavier Woods)* vs. The Vaudevillains vs. Enzo Amore and Big Cass vs. The Wyatt Family (Erick Rowan and Luke Harper) (with Braun Strowman)

_*(During the match, it saw the debut of the NXT tag teams in The Vaudevillains and Enzo Amore & Big Cass. The finish of the match included Enzo and Cass ready to hit the Aided Splash before Xavier tripped Big Cass over, having Big E catch Enzo in Big Ending position. They then hit the Midnight Hour on Enzo whilst Xavier distracted Big Cass on the outside, allowing Big E to pick up the pin.)*_

*Pre-Show Match #2: 10-Diva Tag Team Match*
*Team Brie Mode (Brie Bella, Paige, Natalya, Emma & Alicia Fox)* vs. Team Ravishing (Lana, Naomi, Tamina, Summer Rae & Eva Marie)

*7-Man Ladder Match for the United States Championship*
Kalisto (c) vs. Ryback vs. Sin Cara vs. Chris Jericho vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. The Miz vs. *Zack Ryder*

_*(During a promo between the Lucha Dragons, the five other participants came out and demanded a shot at the United States title shot as it is announced that all seven men will be involved in a Ladder match for the United States Championship.

Mid-match, Dolph Ziggler executed a series of superkicks, while Zack Ryder performed a Elbro Drop off a ladder onto The Miz. In the end, Ryback powerbombed Ziggler off a ladder, then caused Sin Cara to fall off a ladder onto Jericho, who was lying on a ladder bridged between the ring apron and barricade. Ryback's rival Kalisto took out Ryback with a Salida Del Sol through a ladder bridged between another ladder and the ring ropes, taking both men out of the match. Premature celebrations by The Miz allowed Ryder to shove him off a ladder and retrieve the belt to win the match. Post-match, Ryder's father joined Ryder in the ring for a celebration.)*_

*Loser Leaves WWE*
*Cody Rhodes (with The Ascension)* vs. Goldust (with R-Truth)

_*(After the match, The Ascension came into the ring and attacked Cody, which prompted The Golden Truth to charge into the ring and fight off them off and save Cody. Shocked to see what Goldust had done for him, Cody had an emotional reunion with his brother, turning Cody into a fan favorite for the first time in almost two years.)*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
Kevin Owens (c) vs. *Sami Zayn*

_*(During the build-up to WrestleMania, there was a tournament to determine who would face Kevin Owens at the Show of Shows for the Intercontinental Championship in which Sami Zayn won. Owens then constantly calls out Zayn, saying that he will never make it to the point he has reached in his career. They keep going at each other's throats until the go home show for 'Mania, when both men brawled until security and the entire locker room had to separate them from murdering each other.

During the match, Zayn executed a Blue Thunder Bomb on Owens for a near-fall. Zayn executed a Brainbuster on the ring apron on Owens. Owens executed a Bullfrog Splash on Zayn for a near-fall. Zayn executed two Half and Half Suplexes for a near-fall. Owens countered a Helluva Kick into a Pop-Up Powerbomb but Zayn placed his foot on the rope to void the pinfall. In the end, Owens implored Zayn to stay down but Zayn executed an Exploder Suplex into the turnbuckles and a Half and Half Suplex, followed by two Helluva Kicks to secure the victory and his first major title win.)*_

*Texas Deathmatch with "Stone Cold" Steve Austin as the Special Guest Referee*
*Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Bray Wyatt (with The Wyatt Family)

_*(On the Raw after Fastlane, Brock Lesnar and Paul Heyman cut a promo about being furious at The Wyatt Family, constantly costing Lesnar his championship opportunity at WrestleMania. Wyatt interrupts and states that even though he is the New Face of Fear, he has never conquered the Beast and that he wanted to show Lesnar why he is the most dominant force in WWE and he will prove it at WrestleMania. The build-up then continues with the Wyatt Family assaulting Paul Heyman and Wyatt playing mind games with Lesnar. The match is then announced as a Texas Deathmatch with "Stone Cold" Steve Austin as the Special Guest Referee after Wyatt attacked Austin on the Raw 3 weeks before 'Mania.

The match itself was a grueling, bloody, hardcore match that had the Wyatt Family constantly interfered and beat down both Lesnar and Austin, blooding both men with weapons and with their physical attacks. Near the end of the match, Lesnar hit F5s on the entire Wyatt Family. Austin then hits a Stunner on Wyatt before Lesnar hits a third F5 on him for the victory, being the first one to successfully pin Wyatt for the first time in his career.)*_

*Triple Threat Match for the Inaugural WWE Women's Championship*
*Charlotte (with Ric Flair)* vs. Sasha Banks vs. Becky Lynch

_*(Banks had her cousin and newly-minted WWE Hall of Famer Snoop Dogg perform her entrance theme while accompanying her to the ring. The ending saw Lynch execute a fisherman suplex from the top rope on Charlotte, who rolled to the floor. Banks then applied the Bank Statement on Lynch but Charlotte threw Banks out of the ring. Charlotte applied the Figure-Eight Leglock on Lynch while Ric Flair prevented Banks from intervening. Lynch submitted, giving the win and the WWE Women's title to Charlotte.)*_

*The Phenom vs. The Phenomenal One*
*The Undertaker* vs. AJ Styles

_*(On the Raw after Fastlane, The Undertaker made his surprise return, making an open challenge to anyone for him at WrestleMania and tells them that even though he is nearing retirement, he would give them the fight of their lives and he would make sure they would rest in peace. Then, surprisingly, AJ Styles accepted the Undertaker's challenge, wanting to make a name for himself at the Show of Shows and says to Undertaker that he could get the five-star WrestleMania match he always wanted if he accepted. Undertaker agrees before chokeslamming Styles. Undertaker then does his signature cutthroat pose before pointing at the WrestleMania sign.

Undertaker and Styles have an incredible match, reminiscent of HBK-Taker at WrestleMania 25, ending with Undertaker catching Styles while he was trying to hit the Phenomenal Forearm and hitting him with a second Tombstone Piledriver for the win and to make Undertaker's Streak 24-0 at WrestleMania.)*_

*André the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
*Baron Corbin* won by last eliminating Kane

*The Rock* vs. Heath Slater (with The Social Outcasts)

_*(The Rock made a grand entrance, which included the Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders and Rock using a flamethrower to set a big sign bearing his name ablaze. Rock announced that WrestleMania 32 had set the all-time attendance record with 101,763, when he was confronted by The Social Outcasts After some verbal back-and-forth, Rock (who had his ring gear on underneath his street clothes) challenged them to a match. Slater accepted the challenge and was quickly defeated following a Rock Bottom. WWE recognized the match length as six seconds, though other sources reported seven seconds. This set a new WrestleMania record for the shortest match. 

Enraged by this quick victory, the Social Outcasts then surrounded The Rock when surprisingly John Cena emerged with WWE Hall of Famers Shawn Michaels and Mick Foley and cleared the ring of The Social Outcasts. Cena then performed an Attitude Adjustment on Slater, who had tried to persuade the legends to shake hands with him. The segment ended when Rock, Michaels, Foley and Cena walking up the ramp and Rock hugged his family before raising Cena's arm.)*_

*Triple Threat Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H (c) vs. *Roman Reigns* vs. Dean Ambrose

_*(On the Raw after Fastlane, the controversial finish was addressed during the opening segment by Mr. McMahon. It had been announced since both men have pinned each other that both Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns get a championship opportunity for the WWE World Heavyweight title shot at WrestleMania. Triple H is furious by this decision but Vince told him to deal with it or he could strip him of the title then and there. HHH reluctantly accepts and threatens Vince that if he lost, he would come back a much more dangerous man than he ever imagined.

Triple H was introduced by his costumed wife Stephanie McMahon, who in a Game of Thrones style speech insulted the audience for their "pathetic lives" and commanded all to bow to Triple H, who then made his grand entrance followed by Stephanie and a group of masked men dressed in black with sledgehammers.

During the match, Ambrose and Reigns hit a Shield double powerbomb on Triple H through the announce table before going on to wrestle each other in the ring. Moments later, both Reigns and Ambrose were viciously attacked by the Legaue of Nations. When HHH was about to hit Reigns with a sledgehammer, The Rock came out and beat down the League of Nations, hitting Sheamus with a Rock Bottom. Reigns then hit a Spear on Triple H for the win but Ambrose broke up the pin. Reigns then looks at Ambrose with a look of malice and disdain before beating the hell out of Ambrose. He then hit Ambrose with a steel chair over and over again, beating him down as badly as he could. He then set Ambrose up for a Superman Punch, before hitting another. Reigns then hit two Spears on Ambrose to get the pinfall victory and gain his third WWE World Heavyweight Championship win. A wide array of celebratory fireworks was released before The Rock went to go celebrate with Reigns, He responds by hitting a huge Spear onto Rock, saying that he didn't need his help. Reigns then puts Rock and Ambrose on top of the League of Nations and Triple H, putting his foot on all of them and holding his title up to close the show.)*_

​


----------



## Supah Sheg

*Rebooking WWE 2016 (Part 2 of 3)*










*Payback*

*Pre-Show Match #1*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. Ryback

_*(After the match, Baron Corbin makes his official main roster debut after announcing on the edition of NXT before Payback that he won the Memorial Battle Royal, had enough of NXT, and that he needs real men to fight. He attacks Dolph Ziggler before hitting the End of Days on the outside.)*_

*Pre-Show Match #2: Match to determine the #1 contenders for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Enzo Amore and Big Cass vs. *The Vaudevillains*

_*(Not long into the match, English was in the corner and Amore charged, resulting in Amore falling hard to the ring mat after being either kneed or kicked by English. Gotch then threw Amore into the ropes, with Amore's head hitting the ring mat hard after bouncing off the middle rope, followed by Amore falling onto the floor at ringside, apparently knocked out. Gotch tried to pick Amore up, although the referee intervened, ending the match as a no-contest for Amore to receive medical attention.)*_

*United States Championship*
*Zack Ryder (c)* vs. Kalisto

_*(After the match, both men shook hands and gave each other respect before Kalisto left the ring for Ryder to have his moment.)*_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The New Day (c) (with Xavier Woods)* vs. The Usos

*Intercontinental Championship*
*The Miz (c) (with Maryse)* vs. Sami Zayn

_*(On the April 4, 2016 edition of Raw post-WrestleMania, Zayn lost the title to The Miz after being slapped by Miz's wife, Maryse, who made her return to the WWE. Zayn then invoked his rematch clause at Payback.

Kevin Owens appeared to attack Sami Zayn during the match. Sami Zayn hit Owens with a Helluva Kick off the ring apron before he could get disqualified. Whilst Zayn was distracted, The Miz pinned him with a roll-up to retain the title.)*_

Chris Jericho vs. *Dean Ambrose*

_*(On the April 11, 2016 edition of Raw, Chris Jericho was interviewing Dean Ambrose about the beatdown Reigns gave him at WrestleMania during a segment of The Highlight Reel. Jericho constantly taunts Ambrose saying that he doesn't have what it takes to grab that brass ring in his entire career. Ambrose had enough of Jericho and attacked him and stated that even though he hasn't won the title yet, he'll make sure that Jericho knows that Ambrose is the future of WWE.)*_

*Women's Championship*
*Charlotte (c) (with Ric Flair)* vs. Becky Lynch

_*(In the end, Becky applied the Dis-Arm-Her on Charlotte but Ric Flair rang the ring bell before Charlotte could submit. Bekcy released the hold, thinking she had won, but Charlotte pinned her with a roll-up to retain the title.)*_

*30-Minute Iron Man Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Roman Reigns (c) vs. Cesaro ends in a DRAW

_*(On November 23, 2015, WWE announced that Cesaro needed surgery for a torn rotator cuff muscle in his left shoulder that had been injured for at least two months, and that would leave him out of action for four to six months. Cesaro made his return from injury the night after WrestleMania 32 at the April 4, 2016 episode of Raw, introducing a new James Bond style entrance and attire to his character, including a tear-away business suit. Later that night, Cesaro was named the #1 contender for Reigns' WWE World Heavyweight Championship.

The match ended with Cesaro reversed a Spear into a European Uppercut and then hitting a second Neutralizer. Before the ref could make the three count, the timer ran out and the match ended, leaving the score between both men 3-3.)*_














*Extreme Rules*

*Pre-Show Match*
*Baron Corbin* vs. Dolph Ziggler

*Tornado Tag Team Match*
The Usos vs. *Karl Anderson and Luke Gallows*

*United States Championship*
Zack Ryder (c) vs. *Rusev (with Lana)*

*Fatal 4-Way Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
*The Miz (c) (with Maryse)* vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro

_*(The match started with Zayn immediately executing a Helluva Kick on Owens. In the middle of the match, Miz executed the Skull Crushing Finale on Cesaro for a near-fall. Cesaro applied the Sharpshooter on Miz, who submitted, but the referee did not see it as he was distracted by Maryse. Cesaro performed a Neutralizer on Owens, but Zayn broke up the pin. Owens performed a Pop-Up Powerbomb on Cesaro, but Miz broke up the pin and executed a Skull Crushing Finale on Owens outside the ring. In the climax, Zayn executed a Helluva Kick on Cesaro, but Owens pulled Zayn out of the ring to break the pin. As Owens and Zayn brawled at ringside, Miz pinned Cesaro to retain the title.)*_

*Asylum Match*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Chris Jericho

_*(On the May 16 edition of Raw, Ambrose challenged Jericho to a match at Extreme Rules, which Jericho accepted. Ambrose then revealed that their match would be a Asylum match, a barbed-wire steel cage match with weapons hanging onto the cage. After Ambrose kicked out of a Codebreaker, he countered a second Codebreaker by dropping Jericho onto thumbtacks, then followed up with Dirty Deeds onto the thumbtacks for the win.)*_

*Lumberjill Match for the Women's Championship*
*Charlotte (c)* vs. Becky Lynch

_*(The following night on Raw after Payback, Charlotte turned on her father by claiming he was no longer needed.

The end of the match saw Lynch applying the Dis-Arm-Her, when Ric Flair's music played and a figure resembling Flair appeared in the aisle. The figure turned out to be Alexa Bliss masquerading as Ric Flair. A distracted Lynch broke the hold and was attacked by Charlotte, who hit Natural Selection for the win.)*_

*Extreme Rules Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
*Roman Reigns (c)* vs. AJ Styles

_*(On the May 2, 2016 edition of Raw, Reigns and Cesaro had a championship rematch for the main event. Cesaro eventually won by disqualification after Reigns attacked Cesaro with the title belt before beating him down like he did with Ambrose at WrestleMania. Yet, right when Reigns was about to stomp on his injured shoulder with a steel chair, AJ Styles made his return to WWE television for the first time since WrestleMania, chasing Reigns off before he could injure him.

In the last two minutes of the match, Reigns kicked out of a Styles Clash, then Styles gave Reigns a second Styles Clash onto a chair. Styles covered Reigns after fighting off one of the Usos, but Reigns kicked out again. Styles then grabbed the chair and attacked Reigns and the Usos with it multiple times. Styles attempted a Phenomenal Forearm, only for Reigns to spear him in mid-air to retain the title. After the match, Seth Rollins made a surprise return and attacked Reigns with a Pedigree. Rollins then hoisted the title over Roman Reigns to end the broadcast.)*_














*Money in the Bank*

*Pre-Show Match*
The Golden Truth vs. *Breezango (with Summer Rae)*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Cesaro vs. Chris Jericho vs. Kevin Owens vs. Sami Zayn vs. Dolph Ziggler

Sheamus vs. *Baron Corbin*

_*(The Wyatt Family returned after the match, attacking Sheamus with Braun Strowman choking him out before Wyatt hit the Sister Abigail on him, knocking him unconscious.)*_

*WWE Women's Champion Charlotte & Alexa Bliss* vs. Becky Lynch & Paige

_*(After the match, Becky tried to console Paige but she responded by attacking Becky.)*_

*Fatal 4-Way Tag Team Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The New Day (c) (with Xavier Woods)* vs. Enzo Amore and Big Cass vs. The Dudley Boyz vs. The Vaudevillains

John Cena vs. *AJ Styles*

_*(On the May 30, 2016 edition of Raw, John Cena returned after recovering from a shoulder injury that left him out of action for five months. AJ Styles then came out to welcome him back before challenging him to a match that WWE labeled as a "Wrestlemania" Dream Match for Money in the Bank, which Cena accepted as both men shook hands.

Late in the match, Cena executed a second Attitude Adjustment on Styles but in the process accidentally knocked down the referee. Karl Anderson and Luke Gallows, Styles' former teammates in Japan, intervened, executed a Magic Killer on Cena and placed Styles on top of Cena. The referee, who had not witnessed anything, recovered and counted the pinfall, giving Styles the victory.)*_

*United States Championship*
*Rusev (c) (with Lana)* vs. Kalisto

_*(After the match, Rusev locked in the Accolade on Kalisto yet again until Alberto Del Rio made his surprise return and chased Rusev off, turning face in the process.)*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Roman Reigns (c) vs. *Seth Rollins*

*Money in the Bank Cash-In match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Seth Rollins (c) vs. *Dean Ambrose*

_*(After the WWE World Heavyweight Championship match, Dean Ambrose's entrance theme began to play, Rollins anticipated that he would appear at the walkway but instead Ambrose appeared behind Rollins and blindsided him with the Money in the Bank briefcase. Ambrose then cashed in his Money in the Bank contract, executed Dirty Deeds on Rollins and pinned him for the victory.)*_














*Battleground*

*Pre-Show Match*
The Lucha Dragons vs. *Breezango (with Summer Rae)*

*Bray Wyatt (with The Wyatt Family)* vs. Sheamus

*United States Championship*
*Rusev (c) (with Lana)* vs. Alberto Del Rio

*2 Out of 3 Falls Match*
Kevin Owens vs. *Sami Zayn*

WWE Divas Champion Charlotte & Alexa Bliss vs. *Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch*

_*(In the following weeks after Payback, Charlotte and Bliss continued to provoke Becky. On the June 20 episode of Raw, Paige rescued Becky from an attack from Bliss and Charlotte. On the June 27 episode of Raw, Bliss and Charlotte defeated Becky and Paige. After the match, Paige turned heel and attacked Becky. Hoping to reignite her feud with Charlotte, Becky defeated Paige on the July 11 episode of Raw and again on the July 14 episode of Smackdown. Later that night, Charlotte and Dana were scheduled to wrestle Becky and a mystery partner at Battleground, which would be revealed to be the returning Sasha Banks.)*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
*The Miz (c) (with Maryse)* vs. Zack Ryder (with Mojo Rawley)

*Titus O'Neil* vs. Darren Young (with Bob Backlund)

_*(Towards the end of the match, O'Neil was distracted by Backlund, causing Titus to shove Backlund. Young then applied the Crossface Chickenwing on O'Neil outside the ring which led to a disqualification, signaling the end of The Prime Time Players.)*_

John Cena and AJ Styles vs. *Karl Anderson and Luke Gallows*

_*(After they helped him defeat Cena at Money in the Bank, Styles voiced his displeasure with Anderson & Gallows in a backstage interview the following night on Raw. Over the next weeks, Anderson and Gallows continued teasing an uneasy alliance with Styles, while having several face offs with Cena. On the July 4 episode of Raw, Anderson and Gallows again attacked Cena until Styles saved Cena with a steel chair. Styles later told Gallows and Anderson that they should go their separate ways and remain friends, but Anderson and Gallows refused and ended their friendship with Styles. Later that night, a tag team match was made between the two teams at Battleground.

Cena fought his opponents for the first part of the match until Styles tagged in. Moments later as he prepared to brawl, Styles attacked Cena alongside Gallows and Anderson, turning heel and reforming The Club in the process. Anderson and Gallows then proceeded to hit The Magic Killer on Cena for the pinfall victory.)*_

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Dean Ambrose (c) vs. Seth Rollins in a No Contest

_*(After a #1 Contender's match between Reigns and Rollins ended in both men pinning each other simultaneously on the Raw after Money in the Bank, Ambrose requested to defended the title against both Reigns and Rollins. Accordingly, Stephanie McMahon scheduled a triple threat match between all three men for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at Battleground. On June 21, two days after Money in the Bank, Reigns was suspended for 30 days for violating the WWE's Wellness Program. On the June 27, 2016 edition of Raw, both Rollins and Ambrose acknowledged Reigns's suspension on television as McMahon opted to remove Reigns from the Battleground match. On the July 19, 2016 edition of SmackDown Live, Ambrose was drafted to SmackDown, while Rollins and Reigns were drafted to Raw.

At the conclusion of the main event, the returning Reigns entered the ring and speared both Ambrose and Rollins to end the match before staring down both Smackdown and Raw rosters as the event ended.)*_

​


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

I'm going to be starting a rebooking series of all of the PPVs post Battleground 2016 as if the WWE draft never happened. Here is my current PPV lineup.

August - SummerSlam
September - No Mercy
October - Hell in a Cell
November - Survivor Series 
December - TLC
January - Royal Rumble
February - No Way Out
April - WrestleMania 
Also April - Backlash
May - Extreme Rules
June - Money in the Bank
July - Battleground

The Battleground 2016 card is unchanged, except for all of the references to the draft being removed. Thus, we lose the draft related stories as well as Dean vs Seth on TV for the title. Also, the major angle that replaced the draft is that Vince fired Stephanie officially and made Shane, his son, the new (kayfabe) CEO of the WWE. 

*SummerSlam 2016 - "The Future Has Arrived"*​
*Pre Show Match 1: Enzo & Cass def. The Dudley Boys*
Enzo and Cass made their debut calling out the Dudleys but the feud never really got to go anywhere. I thought that the teams had a good character chemistry and bounced off of each other well. Since the Dudley Boys were on their way out at this point, I had them put over the hot babyface team on their way out.
*Pre Show Match 2: The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, and Braun Strowman) def. Dolph Ziggler, Neville, and Apollo Crews*
The Wyatts successfully made their return and defeated The New Day at Battleground, so I want to keep their momentum going with a win over several babyfaces. Since Bray has dropped a lot of credibility as a singles guy, I wanted to reboot the Wyatts starting with several tag wins, showing that they are unstoppable as a unit. I have big plans for the Wyatt Family.
*Match 1 for the United States Championship: Cesaro def. Rusev © and Sheamus*
I don’t have any silly Jon Stewart trash to start the show, I’m just going straight into some good action with 3 really stiff European competitors. The crowd loves to cheer Cesaro when he gets opportunities, especially on these big shows, so I wanted to finally give him a big win. Rusev taps to the sharpshooter before Sheamus can break it up and the PPV starts off with a good moment. 
*Match 2 for the Tag Team Championship: The New Day © def. JeriKO, American Alpha, and The Club*
All 4 of these teams are entertaining as characters, so let them each get a chance to banter on the mic before the match starts. This is your standard 4 way tag fare, with tons of big spots and nearfalls. Each team hits their finish at some point in the match with the pin getting broken up, and finally the New Day retain with their usual shenanigans to become year-round champions. 
*Match 3: Finn Balor def. Roman Reigns*
The story is pretty simple here. Coming off of his suspension and losing two straight title matches on PPV, Reigns is bumped out of the title picture for a while. Finn Balor makes his big debut on the main roster and gets some squash wins, being treated like a huge deal. Reigns takes notice of this guy, and makes a target out of him. He doesn’t respect Finn because he believes that Finn was the face of the smaller promotion, while Reigns has been the top guy in the WWE. On the go home show, Reigns spears Balor in a contract signing after pushing him around and bullying him. As Reigns walks up the ramp, the camera cuts to a shot of Finn slowly getting up, shaking with anger, with an intense look on his face. Balor has lost his cool, and this leads to him debuting his demon paint at SummerSlam. Reigns puts over Balor 100% clean here, but unfortunately I am trying to comply with real life injuries, meaning Balor has to get injured in this match and take time off. 
*Match 4: Lumberjack Match for the Women’s Championship: Sasha Banks © def. Charlotte*
Sasha won the belt on Raw just like in reality, and this is their big rematch. I added the lumberjack stipulation as a way to get all the other ladies on the show, and one of the surprise returning girls is Nikki Bella. In the end, Sasha retains her belt here, as I don’t think that the Charlotte PPV streak was necessary. 
*Match 5 for the Intercontinental Championship: Sami Zayn def. The Miz ©*
The story here is pretty simple. The Miz has been on a hot streak as the heel IC champion, and Sami Zayn is fresh off of winning his big feud against Kevin Owens, making him the natural #1 Contender. It’s essentially your classic everyman vs spoiled snob storyline, and Sami’s main roster journey culminates with a big IC title win. 
*Match 6: John Cena def. AJ Styles*
On my night full of fan favorites winning, this is easily my most controversial choice. I would keep everything about this match and its build the same, but Cena goes over. It will piss off a lot of people, but I have my reasoning. I am telling a broader story here, and this is merely another chapter, with a great payoff coming down the line. Coming out of this match, AJ Styles has yet again shown that he can’t win his big matches without help, and that, whether he likes it or not, he needs The Club’s help. AJ tries to have face-ish tendencies and beat Cena clean, but going this route doesn’t get the job done. His journey is far from over. 
*Match 7 for the WWE Championship: Dean Ambrose © def. Seth Rollins*
The build to this one is very natural, with Seth believing that he hasn’t gotten his true shot at Ambrose. At MitB, Ambrose blindsided him and cashed in on him with Seth having no shot at fighting back. At Battleground, Dean pinned Reigns. This is Seth’s last shot at the title, and there is a lot of desperation and stakes going into this match. With HHH and Stephanie no longer holding power over the company’s direction, they focus all of their efforts to ensuring that their boy will win the match, while it can be seen in the buildup that Rollins is getting agitated by them constantly trying to hold his hand and spoon-feed him the championship. He knows they are just in it for themselves, and it’s starting to get to him; we are finally getting a more independent Seth Rollins. This match is billed as pretty much the final encounter between these two, and I would let them go all out to have the best big fight feel match that they can have. All of the kickouts and crazy moments needed to give this match an important feeling are done. In the end, these guys are really starting to wear eachother down and the contest can go either way. They finally do some big double down spot, and out comes Stephanie and Hunter. Stephanie climbs up on the apron and acts like she is going to interfere, and while the referee is distracted by trying to make her leave, Hunter grabs the WWE Championship and gets in the ring. As Seth and Dean rise to their feet, Seth looks over and sees what Hunter is going to do, then he looks over at Dean, who is about to turn around into a belt shot. As Dean turns around, Hunter lunges in to swing the championship… and is cut off by a superkick from Rollins! The crowd goes wild and Rollins is shaking with adrenaline from the act of separation that he just committed. He looks down at Hunter, looks to the crowd, then looks over at Dean, who is shocked by the whole thing and can’t fight back a little smirk at his old friend. Dean then walks over to Hunter’s prone body and picks up the title in his hands, he holds it to face level with Rollins and starts slapping him in the face to amp him up. “You want this belt? You’re gonna have get through my crazy ass to have it!” He slams the belt on the canvas and the two start exchanging stiff strikes, going into a big sequence of finisher kickouts and nearfalls that have the crowd on the edge of their seats. Ambrose finally hits Rollins with 3 Dirty Deeds in a row to finally cleanly pin him and retain his title. After Ambrose celebrates, Rollins gets his big face moment to look around and play to the crowd. Hunter and Steph are outside the ring furious over what just happened, and Seth flips them off and leaves the ring. In my universe, Rollins made the choice to turn face on them, rather than them abandoning him. 
*Match 8: Dream Match: Brock Lesnar def. Randy Orton*
I really liked the build for this one, so I kept it the same aside from the brand tensions that don’t exist in my world. The RKO is built up as what can possibly be the key to stopping Brock Lesnar. I left everything about the match exactly the same, as a short intense main event was fine after two 20+ minute epics in a row. Lesnar still busts Randy up, and Shane comes out and gets F5’d after the match. With the context of my world, that wasn’t about brand. Shane is the kayfabe owner, and Lesnar just disrespected and F5’d his boss, creating some serious tension. Shane is pissed off that his power isn’t respected, and that story will be continued on next time Lesnar shows up.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn III*

_*On the June 7th episode of NXT, Roderick Strong announced his intentions of capturing the NXT Championship of which Roode came out to mock him. Sparking a rivalry, the two engaged in a backstage brawl two weeks later. On the July 5th episode of NXT, Roode successfully defended the NXT Championship against Strong. On the July 19 episode of NXT, Strong attempted to attack Roode during a backstage interview in which Roode claimed to be a "better man" than Strong. On the August 2 episode of NXT, Strong faced Drew McIntyre to earn the right to challenge Roode for the NXT Championship at NXT TakeOver: Brooklyn III but Roode attacked both McIntyre and Strong during their main event to end the show.

McIntyre performed a Claymore on Roode for a near-fall. Strong performed End of Heartache on McIntyre, who rolled out of the ring. Afterwards, reDRagon appeared and distracted McIntyre. Adam Cole, making his debut, attacked McIntyre with reDRagon and performed a Superkick on McIntyre. A distracted Strong attempted a second End of Heartache on Roode, who countered and performed two consecutive Glorious DDTs on Strong to retain the title_

*Triple Threat Match for the NXT Championship*
*Bobby Roode(c)* vs. Roderick Strong vs. Drew McIntyre

*Last Woman Standing Match for the NXT Women's Championship*
*Asuka(c)* vs. Nikki Cross

Baron Corbin vs. *Hideo Itami*

_*After the match, SAni†Y attacked The Authors of Pain*_

*NXT Tag Team Championship*
*The Authors of Pain(c) (with Paul Ellering)* vs. Kassius Ohno & Aleister Black

*Match with SAni†Y banned from ringside*
*Tye Dillinger* vs. Eric Young











*Summerslam 2017*

_*The match ended with Bálor executing the Coup de Grace on Rollins to retain the championship with help from Karl Anderson and Luke Gallows*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Finn Bálor(c)* vs. Seth Rollins

_*After the match, Shane argued with Wyatt before shoving him. This distracted Wyatt long enough to allow Samoa Joe to cash in his Money in the Bank contract. Soon after the match began. Joe applied the Coquina Clutch on Wyatt to win the title in 10 seconds*_

*Money in the Bank cash-in match for the WWE Championship*
Bray Wyatt(c) vs. *Samoa Joe*

*Match for the WWE Championship with Shane McMahon as special guest referee*
Dean Ambrose(c) vs. *Bray Wyatt* 

_*Strowman got disqualified when he threw performed a commentator's chair at Lesnar. He then performed two Running Powerslam on Lesnar through announce tables and overturned another announce table, which fell on Lesnar. Medical personnel arrived and carted Lesnar away*_

*Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Braun Strowman

*Six-Woman Tag Team Match*
WWE Women's Champion Naomi, Charlotte & Becky Lynch vs. *Natalya, Tamina & Emma*

_*In the end, as Styles and Nakamura traded counters, Styles applied a Calf Crusher on Nakamura, who shifted his weight on Styles into a pin to retain the title*_

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Shinsuke Nakamura(c)* vs. AJ Styles

*John Cena & Nikki Bella* vs. The Miz & Maryse

_*After the match, Sasha turned on Bayley by attacking her injured shoulder and leaving her lying in the ring*_

*WWE Divas Championship*
Bayley(c) (with Sasha Banks) vs. *Nia Jax*

*World Tag Team Championship*
American Alpha(c) vs. *Luke Harper & Erick Rowan*

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Hardy Boyz(c)* vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass

*Roman Reigns* vs. Kevin Owens

_*In the end, The Singh Brothers interfered and attempted to attack Zayn, however Zayn took them out with a Suicide Dive outside the ring. After Zayn returned to the ring, Mahal executed the Khallas on Zayn to retain the title*_

*Pre-Show Match #3 for the United States Championship*
*Jinder Mahal(c) (with The Singh Brothers)* vs. Sami Zayn

*Pre-Show Match #2 for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
*Neville(c)* vs. Gran Metalik

*Pre-Show Match #1*
Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows vs. *The Usos*


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania 13*
*Tagline: *Heat!
*Date: *March 23rd 1997
*Location: *Comiskey Park, Chicago, Illinois
*Attendance: *48,197

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
Vader(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *21:19

*Chicago Street Fight*
The Nation of Domination vs Ahmad Johnson & The Legion of Doom
*Winner: *Ahmad Johnson & The Legion of Doom
*Time: *10:45

*Submission Match: Ken Shamrock as Guest Referee*
Bret Hart vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
*Winner: *Bret Hart
*Time: *22:05

*WWF European Championship*
The British Bulldog(c) vs Owen Hart
*Winner: *The British Bulldog
*Time: *16:08

*No DQ Match*
Sycho Sid vs Mankind
*Winner: *Mankind
*Time: *11:09

Hunter Hearst Helmsley with Chyna vs Goldust
*Winner: *Hunter Hearst Helmsley
*Time: *14:28

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Rocky Maivia(c) vs The Sultan
*Winner: *Rocky Maivia
*Time: *09:45

*Four Way Elimination Tag for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Headbangers(c) vs The Can-Am Express vs The New Blackjacks vs The Godwinns with Hillbilly Jim
*Winner: *The Headbangers
*Time: *10:39



*Wrestlemania XIV*
*Tagline: *The Greatest PPV Attraction of All Time
*Date: *March 29th 1998
*Location: *Fenway Park, Boston, Massachusetts
*Attendance: *49,028

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship: Mike Tyson Special Outside Enforcer*
Shawn Michaels(c) vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
*Winner: *Stone Cold Steve Austin
*Time: *20:02

*No.1 Contenders Tag Team Battle Royal*
Los Boricuas (Savio Vega and Miguel Pérez, Jr.) vs Los Boricuas (Jose Estrada, Jr. and Jesus Castillo) vs The Truth Commission (Recon and Sniper) vs Bradshaw and Chainz vs The Nation of Domination (Faarooq and Kama Mustafa) vs The Nation of Domination (D'Lo Brown & Mark Henry) vs The Quebecers (Jacques Rougeau and Pierre Ouellet), The Rock 'n' Roll Express (Ricky Morton and Robert Gibson) vs The Headbangers (Mosh and Thrasher) vs Too Much (Scott Taylor and Brian Christopher) vs Disciples of Apocalypse (8-Ball and Skull) vs Steve Blackman and Flash Funk vs The Godwinns (Phineas and Henry)
*Winner: *The New Midnight Express
*Time: *05:19

The Undertaker vs Kane with Paul Bearer
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *17:05

*Garbage Truck Match*
Cactus Jack vs Chainsaw Charlie
*Winner: *Cactus Jack
*Time: *10:01

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Rock(c) vs Ken Shamrock
*Winner: *The Rock via DQ
*Time: *08:48

*Mixed Tag*
Marc Mero & Sable vs The Artist Formerly Known as Goldust & Luna Vachon
*Winner: *Marc Mero & Sable
*Time: *09:11

*WWF European Championship*
Triple H with Chyna(c) vs Owen Hart
*Winner: *Triple H
*Time: *11:29

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
Taka Michinoku(c) vs Aguila
*Winner: *Taka Michinoku
*Time: *05:57

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws(c) vs LOD 2000 with Sunny
*Winner: *LOD 2000
*Time: *08:49



*Wrestlemania XV*
*Tagline: *The Ragin' Climax
*Date: *March 28th 1999
*Location: *Veterans Stadium, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
*Attendance: *70,276

*No DQ Match for the WWF Championship*
The Rock(c) vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
*Winner: *Stone Cold Steve Austin
*Time: *16:53

Goldust vs The Godfather with the Blue Meanie
*Winner: *Goldust
*Time: *05:06

*Hell in a Cell II*
The Undertaker vs Mankind
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *18:36

*WWF European Championship*
Shane McMahon(c) vs X-Pac
*Winner: *Shane McMahon
*Time: *08:42

*WWF Women's Championship*
Sable(c) vs Tori
*Winner: *Sable
*Time: *05:08

Triple H vs Kane with Chyna
*Winner: *Kane (via DQ)
*Time: *11:32

*Four Way Elimination Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart(c) vs The New Age Outlaws vs The Legion of Doom vs The Brood (Edge & Christian with Gangrel)
*Winner: *Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart
*Time: *08:59

*Gauntlet Match: New Opponent Enters Every 2 Mins, Big Show Must Pin, Submit or Chuck Opponents Over the Top Rope to Win*
Big Show vs Mideon, Steve Blackman, Viscera, Bradshaw, Gangrel, Big Boss Man, Test and Faarooq
*Winner: *Big Show
*Time: *16:52

*Brawl For All*
Butterbean vs Bart Gunn
*Winner: *Butterbean
*Time: *00:35

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Val Venis(c) vs Ken Shamrock
*Winner: *Val Venis
*Time: *09:46

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Hardcore Holly(c) vs Al Snow
*Winner: *Hardcore Holly
*Time: *08:28



*Wrestlemania 2000*
*Tagline:* The New Millenium
*Date: *April 2nd, 2000
*Location:* The Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum, Los Angeles, California
*Attendance:* 86,776

*WWF Championship: Stone Cold Steve Austin as Guest Referee*
Triple H(c) with Stephanie McMahon vs The Rock
*Winner: *The Rock
*Time: *23:23

*WWF Women's Championship*
Jacqueline(c) vs Ivory
*Winner: *Ivory
*Time: *04:01

*One vs Two Handicap Match*
Kane with Paul Bearer vs Road Dogg & X-Pac with Tori
*Winner: *Kane
*Time: *04:14

*Two Fall Triple Threat Match for the WWF Intercontinental & WWF European Championships*
Kurt Angle(c) vs Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit
*Winner: *Fall 1: Chris Benoit, Fall 2 Chris Jericho
*Time: *13:36

*Six Men Tag*
The Radicalz vs Rikishi & Too Cool with Chyna
*Winner: *Rikishi & Too Cool
*Time: *09:37

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Big Show vs Shane McMahon
*Winner: *Big Show
*Time: *07:12

*Catfight Featuring Val Venis as Guest Referee*
Terri Runnels with The Fabulous Moolah vs The Kat with Mae Young
*Winner: *Terri Runnels
*Time: *02:26

*Triangle Ladder Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boyz(c) vs The Hardy Boyz vs Edge & Christian
*Winner: *Edge & Christian
*Time: *22:30

*Tag Team Battle Royal*
The APA vs Kaientai vs Bull Buchanan & Big Boss Man vs D-Lo Brown & The Godfather vs Head Cheese with Chester McCheeserton vs The Headbangers vs The Main Street Posse vs Viscera & Mideon vs Test & Albert with Trish Stratus
*Winner: *Test & Albert
*Time: *09:02

*WWF Light Heavyweight Championship*
Essa Rios(c) with Lita vs Taka Michinoku
*Winner: *Essa Rios
*Time: *03:02

*Triple Threat for the WWF Hardcore Championship*
Crash(c) vs Hardcore Holly vs Tazz
*Winner: *Hardcore Holly
*Time: *15:00



*Wrestlemania X-Seven*
*Tagline:* Houston, We Have a Problem
*Date: April 1st, 2001*
*Location:* The Astrodome, Houston, Texas
*Attendance:* 67,925

*WWF Championship*
The Rock(c) vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
*Winner: *Stone Cold Steve Austin
*Time: *28:08

*No DQ Match*
The Undertaker vs Triple H
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *18:19

*Gimmick Battle Royal*
*Winner: *The Iron Sheik
*Time: *03:07

*TLC II for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dudley Boys(c) vs The Hardy Boys vs Edge & Christian
*Winner: *Edge & Christian
*Time: *15:47

*Street Fight with Mick Foley as Guest Referee*
Mr McMahon vs Shane McMahon
*Winner: *Shane McMahon
*Time: *14:12

*WWF Women's Championship*
Ivory(c) vs Chyna
*Winner: *Chyna
*Time: *02:39

Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit
*Winner: *Kurt Angle
*Time: *14:04

*WWF European Championship*
Test(c) vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner: *Eddie Guerrero
*Time: *08:30

*Triple Threat for the WWF Hardcore Championship*
Raven(c) vs Big Show vs Kane
*Winner: *Kane
*Time: *09:17

*Six Men Tag*
Right to Censor vs Tazz & The APA
*Winner: *Tazz & The APA
*Time: *03:52

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs William Regal
*Winner: *Chris Jericho
*Time: *07:08



*Wrestlemania X8*
*Tagline:* The One and Only
*Date: March 17th, 2002*
*Location:* SkyDome, Toronto, Ontario, Canada
*Attendance:* 68,237

*Icon vs Icon*
Hollywood Hulk Hogan vs The Rock
*Winner: *The Rock
*Time: *16:23

*Triple Threat for the WWF Women's Championship*
Jazz(c) vs Trish Stratus vs Lita
*Winner: *Jazz
*Time: *06:16

*Undisputed WWF Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) with Stephanie McMahon vs Triple H
*Winner: *Triple H
*Time: *18:40

*Four Corners Elimination Tag for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
Billy & Chuck(c) vs The Hardy Boys vs The Dudley Boys vs The APA
*Winner: *Billy & Chuck
*Time: *13:50

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs Ric Flair
*Winner: *Stone Cold Steve Austin
*Time: *12:38

Edge vs Christian
*Winner: *Edge
*Time: *06:32

*No Holds Barred Tornado Tag*
The Undertaker & Kane vs Kevin Nash & Scott Hall
*Winner: *The Undertaker & Kane
*Time: *18:47

Kurt Angle vs Mr Perfect
*Winner: *Kurt Angle
*Time: *10:45

*WWF Hardcore Championship*
Maven(c) vs Goldust
*Winner: *Spike Dudley (via interfering and joining match)
*Time: *03:17

*WWF European Championship*
DDP(c) vs Booker T
*Winner: *DDP
*Time: *06:08

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
William Regal(c) vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner: *Rob Van Dam
*Time: *06:19



*Wrestlemania XIX*
*Tagline:* Dare to Dream
*Date:* March 30th, 2003
*Location:* Safeco Field, Seattle, Washington
*Attendance:* 54,097

*WWE Championship*
Kurt Angle(c) vs Brock Lesnar
*Winner: *Brock Lesnar
*Time: *21:07

The Rock vs Stone Cold Steve Austin
*Winner: *The Rock
*Time: *17:55

*Street Fight*
Mr McMahon vs Hulk Hogan
*Winner: *Hulk Hogan
*Time: *20:47

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H vs Booker T
*Winner: *Booker T
*Time: *18:45

Shawn Michaels vs Chris Jericho
*Winner: *Shawn Michaels
*Time: *22:34

*Triple Threat for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Team Angle(c) vs Los Guerreros vs Chris Benoit & Rhyno
*Winner: *Team Angle
*Time: *08:48

Scott Steiner vs Ric Flair
*Winner: *Ric Flair
*Time: *06:04

*Triple Threat for the WWE Women's Championship*
Victoria(c) vs Trish Stratus vs Jazz
*Winner: *Trish Stratus
*Time: *07:17

The Undertaker vs Big Show
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *09:42

*World Tag Team Championship*
Chief Morley & Lance Storm(c) vs Rob Van Dam & Kane vs The Dudley Boys
*Winner: *Chief Morley & Lance Storm
*Time: *07:02

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Matt Hardy(c) vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner: *Matt Hardy
*Time: *05:37



*Wrestlemania XX*
*Tagline:* Where It All Begins... Again
*Date: *March 14th, 2004
*Location:* Madison Square Garden, New York City, New York
*Attendance:* 18,500

*Triple Threat for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H(c) vs Shawn Michaels vs Chris Benoit
*Winner: *Chris Benoit
*Time: *24:51

*Return of the Deadman*
The Undertaker with Paul Bearer vs Kane
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *07:47

*Triple Threat for the WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Kurt Angle vs Eddie Guerrero
*Winner: *Eddie Guerrero
*Time: *21:36

*Hair vs Title: WWE Women's Championship*
Victoria(c) vs Molly Holly
*Winner: *Victoria
*Time: *06:49

*Fatal 4 Way for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Rikishi & Scotty 2 Hotty(c) vs The APA vs The Basham Brothers vs The World's Greatest Tag Team
*Winner: *Rikishi & Scotty 2 Hotty
*Time: *06:08

*Special Guest Enforcer: Hulk Hogan*
Stone Cold Steve Austin with Mr McMahon vs Goldberg with Eric Bischoff
*Winner: *Stone Cold Steve Austin
*Time: *13:43

*Cruiserweight Open for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero(c) vs Akio vs Billy Kidman vs Funaki vs Jamie Noble vs Nunzio vs Rey Mysterio, Shannon Moore vs Tajiri vs Último Dragón
*Winner: *Chavo Guerrero
*Time: *11:31

*Playboy Evening Gown Match*
Torrie Wilson & Sable vs Miss Jackie & Stacy Keibler
*Winner: *Torrie Wilson & Sable
*Time: *02:41

*The Rock 'n' Sock Connection vs Evolution: Two vs Three Handicap Match*
The Rock & Mick Foley vs Randy Orton, Batista, Ric Flair
*Winner: *Evolution
*Time: *17:00

Chris Jericho vs Christian
*Winner: *Christian
*Time: *15:03

*Fatal 4 Way for the World Tag Team Championship*
Booker T & Rob Van Dam(c) vs La Resistance vs The Dudley Boys vs Garrison Cade & Mark Jindrick
*Winner: *Booker T & Rob Van Dam
*Time: *07:51

*United States Championship*
Big Show(c) vs John Cena
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *09:14



*Wrestlemania 21*
*Tagline:* Wrestlemania Goes Hollywood
*Date: April 3rd, 2005*
*Location:* The Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum, Los Angeles, California
*Attendance:* 80,193

*Guest Host: Rowdy Roddy Piper*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Triple H(c) vs Batista
*Winner: *Batista
*Time: *21:34

*WWE Championship: Stone Cold Steve Austin as Guest Referee*
JBL(c) vs John Cena
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *21:26

*Sumo Match*
Akebono vs Big Show
*Winner: *Akebono
*Time: *01:02

Kurt Angle vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner: *Kurt Angle
*Time: *27:32

*United States Championship*
Orlando Jordan(c) vs Booker T
*Winner: *Orlando Jordan
*Time: *06:16

*WWE Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus(c) vs Lita with Christy Hemme
*Winner: *Lita
*Time: *16:44

The Undertaker vs Randy Orton
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *14:14

*Wrestlemania Goes Hollywood 30 Men Interpromotional Battle Royal*
Muhammad Hassan vs Daivari vs Heidenreich vs Luther Reigns vs Eugene vs William Regal vs Carlito vs Paul London vs Spike Dudley vs Nunzio vs Funaki vs Doug Basham vs Danny Basham vs Mark Jindrak vs Luther Reigns vs Scotty 2 Hotty vs Hardcore Holly vs Charlie Haas vs Billy Kidman vs Akio vs Simon Dean vs Rob Conway vs Sylvain Grenier vs The Hurricane vs Rosey vs Viscera vs Rhyno vs Val Venis vs Tyson Tomko vs Maven
*Winner: *Eugene
*Time: *16:36

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Chris Jericho vs Chris Benoit vs Shelton Benjamin vs Edge vs Christian vs Kane vs Snitsky vs Tajiri
*Winner: *Edge
*Time: *15:17

Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner: *Rey Mysterio
*Time: *12:39



*Wrestlemania 22*
*Tagline:* Big Time
*Date: *April 2nd, 2006
*Location:* Soldier Field, Chicago, Illinois
*Attendance:* 57,155

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs Triple H
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *22:02

*Playboy Pillow Fight*
Torrie Wilson vs Candice Michelle
*Winner: *Torrie Wilson
*Time: *03:54

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Kurt Angle(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *29:38

*Handicap Casket Match*
The Boogeyman vs M.N.M
*Winner: *The Boogeyman
*Time: *03:43

*No Holds Barred*
Mr McMahon vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner: *Shawn Michaels
*Time: *18:22

*WWE Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus(c) vs Mickie James
*Winner: *Mickie James
*Time: *08:48

*Loser Leaves Smackdown*
Randy Orton vs Rey Mysterio with Chavo Guerrero
*Winner: *Rey Mysterio
*Time: *09:19

*Hardcore Match*
Edge vs Mick Foley
*Winner: *Edge
*Time: *14:36

*United States Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs JBL
*Winner: *JBL
*Time: *09:48

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Rob Van Dam vs Bobby Lashley vs Shelton Benjamin vs Booker T vs Ric Flair vs Matt Hardy vs Mark Henry vs Goldust
*Winner: *Rob Van Dam
*Time: *12:14

*World Tag Team Championship*
Big Show & Kane(c) vs Chris Masters & Carlito
*Winner: *Big Show & Kane
*Time: *06:42


*Wrestlemania 23*
*Tagline:* All Grown Up
*Date: *April 1st, 2007
*Location:* Ford Field, Detroit, Michigan
*Attendance:* 80,103

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *29:27

*Lumberjill Match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Melina(c) vs Ashley
*Winner: *Ashley
*Time: *03:40

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *15:51

*The ECW Originals vs The New Breed: Eight Men Extreme Rules Lumberjack Match*
Rob Van Dam, Sabu, Tommy Dreamer, The Sandman vs Elijah Burke, Kevin Thorn, Marcus Cor Von, Matt Striker
*Winner: *The New Breed
*Time: *07:27

*Battle of the Billionaires: Hair vs Hair with Stone Cold Steve Austin as Special Guest Referee*
Umaga with Mr McMahon vs Bobby Lashley with Donald Trump
*Winner: *Bobby Lashley
*Time: *13:00

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Paul London & Brian Kendrick(c) vs Deuce 'n' Domino
*Winner: *Paul London & Brian Kendrick
*Time: *04:32

*United States Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs MVP
*Winner: *Chris Benoit
*Time: *09:15

The Great Khali vs Kane
*Winner: *The Great Khali
*Time: *05:30

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Edge vs Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy vs Mr Kennedy vs King Booker vs C.M Punk vs Finley
*Winner: *Edge
*Time: *24:10


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania XXIV*
*Tagline:* The Biggest WrestleMania Under the Sun
*Date:* March 30th, 2008
*Attendance:* 74,635
*Venue:* Florida Citrus Bowl
*City:* Orlando, Florida

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs John Cena
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *14:10

*No DQ Match*
Big Show vs Floyd Mayweather
*Winner: *Floyd Mayweather
*Time: *11:40

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *24:03

*Playboy BunnyMania Lumberjill Match Hosted by Hugh Hefner & Snoop Dogg*
Beth Phoenix & Melina vs Ashley & Maria
*Winner: *Ashley & Maria
*Time: *05:00

*Career Threatening Match*
Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner: *Shawn Michaels
*Time: *20:34

*ECW Championship*
Chavo Guerrero(c) vs Kane
*Winner: *Kane
*Time: *0:11

Triple H vs Umaga
*Winner: *Umaga
*Time: *07:03

*United States Championship*
MVP(c) vs Batista
*Winner: *Batista via DQ
*Time: *06:22

*Money in the Bank*
CM Punk vs Carlito vs John Morrison vs Mr. Kennedy vs Matt Hardy vs Shelton Benjamin vs Chris Jericho vs Kofi Kingston
*Winner: *C.M Punk
*Time: *15:12

*Belfast Brawl*
JBL vs Finlay with Hornswoggle
*Winner: *JBL
*Time: *08:43



*Wrestlemania XXV*
*Tagline:* The 25th Anniversary of Wrestlemania
*Date:* April 5th, 2009
*Attendance:* 72,744
*Venue:* Reilent Stadium
*City:* Houston, Texas

*The Biggest Match in Wrestlemania History*
Hulk Hogan vs John Cena
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *15:47

*No Holds Barred for the WWE Championship: If JBL wins, he wins the WWE Championship and control of WWE, if JBL loses, he must leave WWE*
Triple H(c) with McMahons vs JBL with Larry Hagman
*Winner: *Triple H
*Time: *24:35

*Fatal 4 Way TLC for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs Christian vs Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy
*Winner: *Jeff Hardy
*Time: *14:33

*Streak Match*
The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *30:44

*Intercontinental Championship*
Big Show(c) vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner: *Rey Mysterio
*Time: *05:21

*The Wrestler Arrives at Wrestlemania*
Chris Jericho vs Mickey Rourke with Roddy Piper, Ricky Steamboat, Jimmy Snuka
*Winner: *Mickey Rouke
*Time: *13:38

*Six Men Tag*
Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase vs Bob Orton Sr, Dusty Rhodes, Ted DiBiase Sr
*Winner: *Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Ted DiBiase
*Time: *08:33

*Miss Wrestlemania Battle Royal*
*Winner: *Mae Young last eliminating Santina Marella
*Time: *07:25

*Extreme Rules Triple Threat for the ECW Championship*
Jack Swagger(c) vs Tommy Dreamer vs Goldust
*Winner: *Jack Swagger
*Time: *05:06

*WWE Tag Team & World Tag Team Championship Unification Match*
John Morrison & The Miz vs The Colons
*Winner: *John Morrison & The Miz
*Time: *08:02

*Money in the Bank*
CM Punk vs Finlay vs Kane vs Kofi Kingston vs Mark Henry vs M.V.P vs Shelton Benjamin vs R-Truth
*Winner: *C.M Punk
*Time: *14:32



*Wrestlemania XXVI*
*Tagline:* Get All Fired Up, Streak vs Career
*Date:* 28th March, 2010
*Attendance:* 72,219
*Venue:* University of Phoenix Stadium
*City:* Glendale, Arizona

*No DQ Match: Streak vs Career*
The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *23:59

*WWE Championship*
Batista(c) vs John Cena
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *23:31

*10 Diva Tag*
Alicia Fox, Layla, Maryse, Michelle McCool, Vickie Guerrero
vs
Beth Phoenix, Eve Torres, Gail Kim, Kelly Kelly, Mickie James
*Winner: *Alicia Fox, Layla, Michelle McCool, Mickie James
*Time: *03:26

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Edge
*Winner: *Chris Jericho
*Time: *15:48

*No Holds Barred: The McMahons vs The Hart Dynasty*
Mr McMahon, Shane McMahon, Stephanie McMahon vs Bret Hart, David Hart Smith, Tyson Kidd, Natalya with Hart Family
*Winner: *The Hart Dynasty
*Time: *11:09

*Mask vs Hair*
Rey Mysterio vs C.M Punk
*Winner: *Rey Mysterio
*Time: *06:30

Triple H vs Sheamus
*Winner: *Triple H
*Time: *12:09

*Triple Threat*
Randy Orton vs Cody Rhodes vs Ted DiBiase
*Winner: *Randy Orton
*Time: *09:01

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
ShowMiz(c) vs John Morrison & R-Truth
*Winner: *ShowMiz
*Time: *03:24

*Money in the Bank*
Jack Swagger vs Christian vs Dolph Ziggler vs Drew McIntyre vs Evan Bourne vs Kane vs Kofi Kingston vs Matt Hardy vs M.V.P vs Shelton Benjamin
*Winner: *Christian
*Time: *13:40



*Wrestlemania XXVII*
*Tagline:* The Biggest Wrestlemania Ever
*Date:* April 3rd, 2011
*Attendance:* 71,617
*Venue:* Georgia Dome
*City:* Atlanta, Georgia

*Triple Threat for the WWE Championship Featuring The Rock as Special Guest Enforcer*
C.M Punk(c) vs John Cena vs Randy Orton
*Winner: *C.M Punk
*Time: *15:21

*Six Person Mixed Tag*
John Morrison, The Situation, Snooki vs Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Vickie Guerrero
*Winner: *John Morrison, The Situation, Snooki
*Time: *03:16

*TLC for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs Christian
*Winner: *Christian
*Time: *26:39

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Big Show & Kane vs Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov
*Winner: *Big Show & Kane
*Time: *01:32

*WWE Divas & WWE Women's Championship Unification Match*
Beth Phoenix vs Laycool
*Winner: *Beth Phoenix
*Time: *05:58

*No Holds Barred*
The Undertaker vs Triple H
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *29:23

*Special Guest Referee: Stone Cold Steve Austin*
King Sheamus with Michael Cole vs Jerry Lawler with Jim Ross
*Winner: *Jerry Lawler
*Time: *13:45

Rey Mysterio vs The Miz with Alex Riley
*Winner: *The Miz
*Time: *06:18

*Eight Men Tag*
*The New Nexus*
David Otunga, Michael McGuillity, Mason Ryan, Husky Harris
vs
*The Corre*
Wade Barrett, Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater, Ezekiel Jackson
*Winner: *The Corre
*Time: *11:32

*Intercontinental Champion vs United States Champion Interpromotional Match*
Cody Rhodes vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner: *Cody Rhodes
*Time: *11:58

*Opening Match*
Alberto Del Rio vs Booker T
*Winner: *Alberto Del Rio
*Time: *11:09



*Wrestlemania XXVIII*
*Tagline:* Once in a Lifetime
*Date:* April 1st, 2012
*Attendance:* 78,363
*Venue:* Sun Life Stadium
*City:* Miami Gardens, Florida

*Once in a Lifetime*
John Cena vs The Rock
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *30:34

*Team Johnny vs Team Teddy*
David Otunga, Mark Henry, The Miz, Drew McIntyre, Jack Swagger, Epico & Primo with John Laurentis 
vs
Santino Marella, Big Show, Booker T, Kofi Kingston, The Great Khali, Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd with Theodore Long
*Winner: *Team Johnny
*Time: *05:18

*WWE Championship*
C.M Punk(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner: *C.M Punk
*Time: *22:21

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Daniel Bryan(c) vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus
*Winner: *Sheamus
*Time: *12:38

*Hall of Fame, Class of 2012*

*End of an Era: Hell in a Cell with Shawn Michaels as Guest Referee*
The Undertaker vs Triple H
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *30:50

*Divas Championship*
Beth Phoenix(c) vs Natalya
*Winner: *Beth Phoenix
*Time: *07:03

*Intercontinental Championship with Dusty Rhodes as Guest Enforcer*
Cody Rhodes(c) vs Goldust
*Winner: *Cody Rhodes
*Time: *12:56

*Singles*
Kane vs Zack Ryder with Eve Torres
*Winner: *Kane
*Time: *02:56

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Mick Foley vs Dolph Ziggler with Vickie Guerrero
*Winner: *Dolph Ziggler
*Time: *08:39



*Wrestlemania XXIX*
*Tagline:* Greatness vs Redemption
*Date:* April 7th, 2013
*Attendance:* 80,676
*Venue:* MetLife Stadium
*City:* East Rutherford, New Jersey

*Greatness vs Redemption*
John Cena vs The Rock
*Winner: *The Rock
*Time: *23:58

*Eight Person Mixed Tag*
Tons of Funk & The Funkadactyls vs Rhodes Scholars & The Bella Twins
*Winner: *Tons of Funk & The Funkadactyls
*Time: *03:12

*Streak vs Streak: WWE Championship*
C.M Punk(c) with Paul Heyman vs The Undertaker
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *22:07

*Hall of Fame, Class of 2013*

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Big Show(c) vs Ryback
*Winner: *Ryback
*Time: *06:03

*Debut Match*
Fandango vs Kofi Kingston
*Winner: *Fandango
*Time: *03:08

*Hell in a Cell*
Triple H with Shawn Michaels vs Brock Lesnar with Paul Heyman
*Winner: *Brock Lesnar
*Time: *23:58

*Beard vs Mask I Quit Match Featuring Dr Shelby as Guest Referee*
Daniel Bryan with Pete Rose vs Kane with Charlie Sheen
*Winner: *Kane
*Time: *06:18

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Dolph Ziggler(c) with Big E Langston vs Chris Jericho
*Winner: *Dolph Ziggler
*Time: *09:10

*Singles*
Alberto Del Rio vs Jack Swagger with Zeb Coulter
*Winner: *Alberto Del Rio
*Time: *10:29

*Six Men Tag*
The Shield vs Randy Orton, Sheamus, Mark Henry
*Winner: *The Shield
*Time: *10:35

*PRESHOW*
*United States Championship*
Antonio Cesaro(c) vs The Miz
*Winner: *Antonio Cesaro
*Time: *09:19



*Wrestlemania XXX*
*Tagline:* "Laissez les Bons Temps Rouler" (Let the Good Times Roll)
*Date:* April 6th, 2014
*Attendance:* 75,167
*Venue:* Mercedes-Benz Superdome
*City:* New Orleans, Louisiana


*WWE Championship & World Heavyweight Championship Unification: Fatal 4 Way Elimination Match*
John Cena vs Randy Orton vs Batista vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner: *Daniel Bryan
*Time: *28:20

*Vickie Guerrero Invitational Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
AJ Lee vs Aksana vs Alicia Fox vs Brie Bella vs Cameron vs Emma vs Eva Marie vs Layla vs Naomi vs Natalya vs Nikki Bella vs Rosa Mendes vs Summer Rae vs Tamina Snuka
*Winner: *AJ Lee
*Time: *06:48

*The Beast vs The Streak*
Brock Lesnar vs The Undertaker
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *25:12

*Hall of Fame, Class of 2014*

*Six Men Tag*
The Shield vs The Wyatt Family
*Winner: *The Wyatt Family
*Time: *22:25

*Intercontinental Championship*
Damien Sandow(c) vs Rob Van Dam
*Winner: *Damien Sandow
*Time: *07:21

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
*Winner: *Cesaro
*Time: *13:25

*No Holds Barred, If Daniel Bryan wins, he gets spot in WWE Title Unification Match, if Daniel Bryan loses he must leave WWE*
Triple H vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner: *Daniel Bryan
*Time: *25:58

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Age Outlaws with Kane vs Cody Rhodes & Goldust with Dusty Rhodes
*Winner: *Cody Rhodes & Goldust
*Time: *06:43

*Opening Match*
Rey Mysterio vs Sin Cara
*Winner: *Rey Mysterio
*Time: *16:39



*Wrestlemania 31*
*Tagline:* For the First Time, and Last Time
*Date:* March 29th, 2015
*Attendance:* 76,976
*Venue:* Levi's Stadium
*City:* Santa Clara, California


*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Roman Reigns
*Winner: *Seth Rollins via Money in the Bank Cash In
*Time: *16:43

*WWE Hall of Fame, Class of 2015*

*For the First Time, and Last Time*
The Undertaker vs Sting
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *15:12

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
Big Show vs Curtis Axel vs Adam Rose vs Fandango vs Alex Riley vs Zack Ryder vs Bo Dallas vs Hideo Itami vs Diego vs Fernando vs Sin Cara vs Tyson Kidd vs Mark Henry vs Konnor vs Viktor vs Darren Young vs Heath Slater vs Titus O'Neil vs Jack Swagger vs Big E vs Xavier Woods vs Kofi Kingston vs Erick Rowan vs Goldust vs Kane vs Jimmy Uso vs Cesaro vs Ryback vs The Miz vs Damien Mizdow
*Winner: *Damien Mizdow last eliminating The Miz
*Time: *18:05

*United States Championship*
Rusev(c) vs John Cena
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *14:31

*WWE Divas Championship*
Nikki Bella vs Paige with AJ Lee
*Winner: *Nikki Bella
*Time: *06:42

*Last Man Standing*
Triple H vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner: *Daniel Bryan
*Time: *18:36

Randy Orton vs Seth Rollins
*Winner: *Randy Orton
*Time: *13:15

*Ladder Match for the Intercontinetal Championship*
Bad News Barrett(c) vs Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt vs Dolph Ziggler vs Goldust vs Stardust vs Luke Harper vs R-Truth
*Winner: *Dean Ambrose
*Time: *13:47


*PRESHOW*
*Fatal 4 Way Elimination for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Tyson Kidd & Cesaro(c) vs The New Day vs Los Metadores vs The Usos
*Winner: *Tyson Kidd & Cesaro
*Time: *18:16

*Lumberjill Match*
Brie Bella vs AJ Lee
*Winner: *AJ Lee
*Time: *09:03



*Wrestlemania 32*
*Tagline:* Everything's Bigger in Texas, Especially Wrestlemania
*Date:* April 3rd, 2016
*Attendance:* 101,763
*Venue:* AT&T Stadium
*City:* Arlington, Texas

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs Roman Reigns
*Winner: *Roman Reigns (via interference from Triple H, Vince and Stephanie, Reigns turns heel for a few months)
*Time: *23:00

*The Rock at Wrestlemania Featuring John Cena, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Shawn Michaels and Mick Foley taking out The Social Outcasts*

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
*Winner: *Mark Henry, who announces his retirement after his victory
*Time: *09:41

*Last Man Standing Hell in a Cell: Control for Monday Night RAW featuring Vince McMahon as Guest Referee*
Shane McMahon with Linda McMahon vs Triple H with Stephanie McMahon
*Winner: *Triple H
*Time: *30:05

*Hall of Fame, Class of 2016*

*Fatal 4 Way for the WWE Women's Championship*
Charlotte(c) vs Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks vs Bayley
*Winner: *Sasha Banks
*Time: *16:03

*Eight Men Tag*
The Wyatt Family vs The League of Nations
*Winner: *The Wyatt Family
*Time: *05:18

*No Holds Barred Street Fight*
Brock Lesnar vs Dean Ambrose
*Winner: *Brock Lesnar
*Time: *13:06

*Intercontinental Championship*
Kevin Owens(c) vs Sami Zayn
*Winner: *Kevin Owens
*Time: *10:03

*Submission Match*
Chris Jericho vs AJ Styles
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *17:10

*Fatal 4 Way TLC for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day(c) vs The Dudley Boys vs The Usos vs The Lucha Dragons
*Winner: *The New Day
*Time: *15:23


*PRESHOW*
*Total Divas vs Team Bad & Blonde: 10 Women Tag*
Brie Bella, Paige, Natalya, Alicia Fox, Eva Marie with Nikki Bella
vs
Lana, Tamina, Naomi, Summer Rae, Emma
*Winner: *Total Divas
*Time: *11:25

*United States Championship*
Ryback(c) vs Dolph Ziggler
*Winner: *Ryback
*Time: *08:58



*Wrestlemania 33*
*Tagline:* The Last Ride; Fantasy Warfare, Just Got Real
*Date:* April 2nd, 2017
*Attendance:* 75,245
*Venue:* Camping World Stadium
*City:* Orlando, Florida

*The Last Ride: I Quit Match: WWE Championship vs Career*
John Cena(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *27:11

*Hall of Fame, Class of 2017*

*Fantasy Warfare*
Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg
*Winner: *Goldberg
*Time: *01:26

*The Big Dawgs vs The Monsters Among Men*
Roman Reigns & Shaq vs Braun Strowman & Big Show
*Winner: *Roman Reigns & Shaq
*Time: *09:40

*Universal Championship vs United States Championship*
Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho
*Winner: *Chris Jericho
*Time: *16:20

*SD Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss(c) vs Becky Lynch vs Nikki Bella vs Naomi
*Winner: *Alexa Bliss
*Time: *05:35

*Triple Threat*
Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton vs Luke Harper
*Winner: *Bray Wyatt
*Time: *10:30

*Non-Sanctioned Match*
Seth Rollins vs Triple H with Stephanie McMahon
*Winner: *Seth Rollins
*Time: *25:30

*Singles*
AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *20:35

*Ladder Match for the RAW Tag Team Championship*
Gallows & Anderson(c) vs Cesaro & Sheamus vs Enzo & Cass vs The Hardy Boys
*Winner: *The Hardy Boys
*Time: *11:05

*RAW Women's Championship*
Charlotte(c) vs Sasha Banks vs Bayley vs Nia Jax
*Winner: *Bayley
*Time: *12:45

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Neville(c) vs Austin Aries
*Winner: *Neville
*Time: *15:40

*Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz(c) with Maryse vs Dean Ambrose with Renee Young
*Winner: *The Miz
*Time: *10:55


*PRESHOW*
*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
*Winner: *Baron Corbin
*Time: *14:07

*Cruiserweight Open*
*Winner: *Jack Gallagher
*Time: *15:55

*RAW vs Smackdown Women's Tag*
Emma, Dana Brooke, Alicia Fox
vs
Natalya, Mickie James, Carmella
*Winner: *RAW
*Time: *10:40


----------



## BRITLAND

*WWE RAW Presents: Payback 2017*

*WWE Championship*
Bray Wyatt(c) vs AJ Styles
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *17:10

*RAW Women's Championship*
Bayley(c) vs Alexa Bliss
*Winner: *Alexa Bliss
*Time: *11:15

*Singles*
Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman
*Winner: *Braun Strowman
*Time: *11:50

*Singles*
Seth Rollins vs Samoa Joe
*Winner: *Seth Rollins
*Time: *15:55

*RAW Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys(c) vs Cesaro & Sheamus
*Winner: *The Hardy Boys
*Time: *12:45

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Austin Aries(c) vs Neville
*Winner: *Austin Aries
*Time: *11:20

*United States Championship*
Kevin Owens(c) vs Chris Jericho
*Winner: *Chris Jericho
*Time: *17:55

*PRESHOW*
Enzo & Cass vs Gallows & Anderson
*Winner: *Enzo & Cass
*Time: *06:35


*WWE Smackdown Live Presents: Backlash 2017*

*WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs Kevin Owens
*Winner: *Kevin Owens via countout
*Time: *21:10

*Tag Team Match*
Luke Harper & Erick Rowan vs The Ascension
*Winner: *The Ascension
*Time: *09:00

*Six Women Tag*
Charlotte Flair, Naomi & Becky Lynch vs Natalya, Carmella & Tamina
*Winner: *Natalya, Carmella & Tamina
*Time: *10:05

*United States Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs Jinder Mahal
*Winner: *Jinder Mahal
*Time: *25:44

*Singles*
Sami Zayn vs Baron Corbin
*Winner: *Sami Zayn
*Time: *14:35

*SD Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs Breezango
*Winner: *The Usos
*Time: *09:15

*Singles*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Dolph Ziggler
*Winner: *Shinsuke Nakamura
*Time: *15:50

*PRESHOW*
Tye Dillinger vs Aidan English
*Winner: *Tye Dillinger
*Time: *08:20


*WWE RAW and Smackdown Live Presents: Money in the Bank 2017*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Roman Reigns vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Finn Balor vs Baron Corbin vs Bray Wyatt vs Sami Zayn
*Winner: *Shinsuke Nakamura
*Time: *19:45

*WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs Kevin Owens
*Winner: *Kevin Owens
*Time: *18:45

*No.1 Contenders Match*
Seth Rollins vs Samoa Joe
*Winner: *Samoa Joe
*Time: *19:15

*Submission Match for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Austin Aries(c) vs Neville
*Winner: *Neville
*Time: *16:00

*Kendo Stick on a Pole for the RAW Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss(c) vs Bayley
*Winner: *Alexa Bliss
*Time: *05:10

*Steel Cage for the RAW Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys(c) vs Cesaro & Sheamus
*Winner: *Cesaro & Sheamus
*Time: *11:00

*United States Championship*
Jinder Mahal(c) vs Randy Orton
*Winner: *Jinder Mahal
*Time: *12:50

*Intercontinental Championship*
Dean Ambrose(c) vs The Miz
*Winner: *The Miz
*Time: *10:00

*SD Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs The New Day
*Winner: *The Usos
*Time: *08:00

*Women's Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Charlotte Flair vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch vs Carmella vs Emma vs Mickie James
*Winner: *Carmella
*Time: *13:20

*PRESHOW*
Kalisto vs Akira Tozawa with Titus Worldwide
*Winner: *Akira Tozawa
*Time: *09:40

*Tag Team Match*
Breezango & The Hype Bros vs The Ascension & The Colons
*Winner: *Breezango
*Time: *11:20


*WWE RAW Presents: Bad Blood 2017*

*First Blood Match for the WWE Universal Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Samoa Joe
*Winner: *Brock Lesnar
*Time: *08:25

*RAW Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss(c) vs Sasha Banks
*Winner: *Sasha Banks via countout
*Time: *11:40

*Ambulance Match*
Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman
*Winner: *Roman Reigns
*Time: *16:35

*30 Minute Iron Man Match for the RAW Tag Team Championship*
Cesaro & Sheamus(c) vs The Hardy Boys
*Winner: *Cesaro & Sheamus
*Time: *30:00

*Singles*
Enzo Amore vs Big Cass
*Winner: *Big Cass
*Time: *05:25

*Singles*
Seth Rollins vs Bray Wyatt
*Winner: *Bray Wyatt
*Time: *12:10

*Street Fight for the Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz(c) vs Dean Ambrose
*Winner: *The Miz
*Time: *11:20

*PRESHOW
Cruiserweight Championship*
Neville(c) vs Akira Tozawa with Titus Worldwide
*Winner: *Neville
*Time: *11:40


*WWE Smackdown Live Presents: Battleground 2017*

*No DQ Two Falls Out of Three for the WWE Championship*
Kevin Owens(c) vs AJ Styles
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *21:50

*SD Women's Championship*
Naomi(c) vs Charlotte Flair
*Winner: *Charlotte Flair
*Time: *10:40

*Flag Match*
John Cena vs Rusev
*Winner: *Rusev
*Time: *17:10

*Punjabi Prison for the United States Championship*
Jinder Mahal(c) vs Randy Orton
*Winner: *Jinder Mahal
*Time: *17:40

*No.1 Contenders Fatal 4 Way*
Becky Lynch vs Natalya vs Lana vs Tamina
*Winner: *Natalya
*Time: *11:00

*Debut Match*
Mike Kanellis vs Sami Zayn
*Winner: *Mike Kanellis
*Time: *07:15

*Singles*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Baron Corbin
*Winner: *Mike Kanellis
*Time: *07:15

*SD Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs The New Day
*Winner: *The New Day
*Time: *13:50

*PRESHOW*
Tye Dillinger vs Aidan English
*Winner: *Aidan English
*Time: *09:45


*WWE RAW & Smackdown Live Presents: Summerslam 2017*
*Fatal 4 Way for the Universal Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman vs Samoa Joe
*Winner: *Braun Strowman
*Time: *20:45

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Neville(c) vs Akira Tozawa with Titus Worldwide
*Winner: *Akira Tozawa
*Time: *08:05

*WWE Championship with Shane McMahon as Guest Referee*
Kevin Owens(c) vs AJ Styles
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *17:20

*RAW Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss(c) vs Sasha Banks
*Winner: *Sasha Banks
*Time: *13:10

*United States Championship*
Jinder Mahal(c) vs John Cena
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *11:25

*RAW Tag Team Championship*
Cesaro & Sheamus(c) vs Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose
*Winner: *Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose
*Time: *18:35

*SD Women's Championship*
Charlotte Flair(c) vs Natalya
*Winner: *Natalya
*Time: *11:10

*The Demon Returns*
Finn Balor vs Bray Wyatt
*Winner: *Finn Balor
*Time: *10:40

*Singles*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Randy Orton
*Winner: *Shinsuke Nakamura
*Time: *10:15

*SD Tag Team Championship*
The New Day(c) vs The Usos
*Winner: *The Usos
*Time: *19:20

*PRESHOW
20 Men Over the Top Rope Battle Royal*
*Winner: *Rusev
*Time: *21:20

*Two vs Three Handicap Match*
The Hardy Boys vs The Miz, Curtis Axel, Bo Dallas
*Winner: *The Miz, Curtis Axel, Bo Dallas
*Time: *11:20


----------



## GavinJ1899

*Summerslam 2016:*

*Preshow/ 6 Man Tag:* Becky Lynch, Naomi, and Nikki Bella def. Alexa Bliss, Carmella, and Natalya

*Preshow/ 12 Man Tag:* Breezango, The Ascension, and The Vaudevillians def. American Alpha, The Usos, and The Hype Bros

*Preshow/ Match 1 of the Best of 7 Series:* Sheamus def. Cesaro

*United States Championship:* Rusev (c) (w/ Lana) def. Sami Zayn

Chris Jericho def. Neville

Triple Threat for the Tag Team Championships: The New Day (c) (w/ Xavier Woods) def. Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson & Enzo Amore and Big Cass

*Intercontinental Championship:* The Miz (c) (w/ Maryse) def. Dolph Ziggler

Finn Balor def. Kevin Owens

*WWE World Championship:* Dean Ambrose (c) def. Bray Wyatt (w/ Erick Rowan)

Womens Championship: Charlotte def. Sasha Banks (c)

AJ Styles def. John Cena

*Vacant World Heavyweight Championship:* Seth Rollins def. Roman Reigns

*Interpromotional Match:* Brock Lesnar (w/ Paul Heyman) def. Randy Orton


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Death Before Dishonor XV*

_*It was teased prior to the event that Page would not appear due to The Bullet Club kidnapping him. However, Page showed up in street clothes, having seemingly escaped while still tied up*_

*ROH World Championship*
*Cody(c)* vs. Adam Page

*Three-Way Match for the ROH World Television Championship*
Marty Scurll(c) vs. Chuck Taylor vs. *Kenny King*

*NEVER Openweight Champion Minoru Suzuki* vs. Silas Young (with Beer City Bruiser)

_*The Addicton interfered in the match and attacked The Briscoes first. The Guns attacked The Addiction and took advantage to win the match*_

*Match to determine the #1 Contenders to the ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Briscoes vs. *The Motor City Machine Guns*

Jay Lethal vs. *IWGP Junior Heavyweight Champion Kushida*

*Las Vegas Street Fight*
Jay White vs. *Punishment Martinez*

Christopher Daniels vs. *Frankie Kazarian*

_*After being defeated, The Young Bucks turned on Ray*_

*Six-Man Tag Team Match*
Bullet Club (ROH World Tag Team Champions The Young Bucks & Bully Ray) vs. *The Kingdom (Matt Taven, TK O'Ryan & Vinny Marseglia)*​


----------



## DGenerationMC

*No Mercy 2017*

_*On the August 21 episode of Raw, Ambrose made his return to the Raw brand due to his status as a free agent following his controversial loss of the WWE Championship at Summerslam and subsequent attack of the referee, Shane McMahon. Ambrose called out Bálor, who was the reason Ambrose came to Raw. However, Bálor would not come out to confront Ambrose. The following week, Ambrose cut an in-ring promo, saying that he would enjoy Bálor's pain and that he was Bálor's worst nightmare. Suddenly, the lights started blinking red and then went out. When they came back on, Bálor appeared in the ring and attacked Ambrose. Afterwards, it was announced that a match between Bálor and Ambrose was scheduled for No Mercy. The following week, Bálor appeared in the center of the ring moments after Ambrose had a match. He and Bálor fought briefly before the lights went out again and Ambrose began laughing at Bálor. On the final Raw before No Mercy, Bálor and Ambrose had a contract signing for the match. Ambrose immediately signed the contract while Bálor was more reluctant. Bálor sarcastically thanked Ambrose for being a "great challenge", stating that is when he is at his best and promised to bring his Demon King persona.

In the last two minutes of the match, Ambrose prepared to execute Dirty Deeds on Bálor, however Karl Anderson and Luke Gallows appeared and pulled Bálor from the ring. Ambrose threw Bálor onto Gallows and Anderson and then proceeded to dive onto them. Anderson and Gallows executed a double-team Boot of Doom on Ambrose, which was followed by a Coup de Grâce, however Ambrose placed his foot on the rope, thus voiding the count. Bálor then grabbed a chair and attacked Ambrose with it multiple times. Ambrose attempted to fight back, only for Bálor to execute 1916 and a second Coup de Grâce to retain the title. After the match, The Bálor Club attacked Ambrose. Bálor then lifted the title over Ambrose until The Bloodline (Roman Reigns and The Usos) arrived to end the broadcast with a massive brawl*_

*World Heavyweight Championship*
*Finn Bálor(c)* vs. Dean Ambrose

_*Following the match, the returning Bayley attacked Sasha after Becky Lynch prevented her from leaving the ring*_

*WWE Divas Championship*
*Nia Jax(c)* vs. Sasha Banks

_*In the climax of the match, Lesnar applied another Kimura Lock on Strowman, who countered the move and put Lesnar in a lifting arm triangle choke. At that time, the timekeeper rang the bell after seeing Lesnar supposedly passing out; since the referee hadn't seen a submission and never stopped the match, the match continued. Thinking himself the winner, Strowman released the hold. Whilst the referee argued with the timekeeper, Lesnar surprised Strowman with a low blow and applied a Kimura Lock again; Strowman refused to submit, giving Lesnar the middle finger and then passed out to give Lesnar the win*_

*Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman)* vs. Braun Strowman

_*The following night after Summerslam, The Bálor Club attacked The Usos, injuring them for at least a month. The Usos' cousin, Reigns, retaliated but was outnumbered. The following week, Rollins was confronted by Anderson and Gallows and later won a match against Anderson. After the match, Gallows and Anderson attacked Rollins before Reigns came down to make the save. Backstage, Reigns told Rollins that he would not help him if Rollins got outnumbered again. The following week, after Rollins lost a rematch against Anderson and was once again attacked after the match, Reigns did not help him. Later that night, Reigns defeated Gallows and was subsequently attacked by the duo before being saved by Rollins. 

Reigns then displayed signs of trust by offering the Shield fist bump, but Rollins ultimately declined. Finally, on the September 18 episode of Raw, although both Reigns and Rollins got into a physical altercation earlier in the night, the two came together to fight off Gallows and Anderson and both reciprocated the fist bump and reunited. Immediately afterwards, Raw General Manager Kurt Angle came out and scheduled a match between Gallows and Anderson and Reigns and Rollins at No Mercy.

The Usos appeared during the match and attacked Gallows & Anderson, causing a disqualification. When Rollins' questioned The Usos, they attacked him too. A conflicted Reigns would then leave with his cousins*_

Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns vs. *Gallows & Anderson*

_*After Nakamura performed a Kinshasa on Owens, Styles knocked Nakamura out of the ring with a Phenomenal Forearm and pinned Owens to win the title*_

*Triple Threat Match for the Intercontinental Championship*
Shinsuke Nakamura(c) vs. *AJ Styles* vs. Kevin Owens

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
*Neville(c)* vs. Kalisto

_*On the Raw after Summerslam, Matt was mysteriously attacked in the same way Jeff was within the past two weeks. Matt later accused Enzo and Cass for being his attackers, but they denied this. On the June 19 episode of Raw, it was revealed by Corey Graves that someone else was behind the attacks on The Hardys and that Carmella faked her own attack in order to lure away suspicion that it was Enzo and Cass. Carmella admitted to this, claiming the fans were more supportive of 'novelty acts' from the past like The Hardy Boyz, who she felt didn't deserve to be champions over Enzo and Cass, turning heel. Then, The Revival made their Raw debut, attacking both teams before revealing themselves as behind the attacks.

In the end as The Revival were going for the victory, a returning Enzo distracted the referee as Cass delivered a cheap shot to Wilder and The Hardyz executed the Twist of Fate/Swanton Bomb combination to retain their titles. After the match, the two teams shook hands, to Carmella's dismay*_

*WWE Tag Team Championship*
*The Hardy Boyz(c)* vs. The Revival 

_*In the climax of the match, Cesaro performed a Clothesline on Sheamus, knocking them over the barricade. After the ringside doctor ruled that the match could not continue, the match was declared a no-contest*_

*Pre-Show Match*
Cesaro vs. Sheamus ended in a no-contest


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 28
*5 Way Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Sheamus defeated Chris Jericho(c), Randy Orton, Big Show, Cody Rhodes (18:08)

Kane b. Zack Ryder (with Eve Torres) (04:10)

Brodus Clay (with The Funkadactyls) b. The Miz (00:28)

*12 Man Smackdown vs Raw Bragging Rights Elimination tag team match*
_Team Raw
CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Kofi Kingston, R-Truth, Michael Cole(with John Laurinaitis) _
vs
Team Smackdown
Daniel Bryan, Mark Henry, Sin Cara, Booker T, Santino Marella, Wade Barrett (with Theodore Long) (28:18)

*No Holds Barred Street Fight*
The Undertaker defeated Triple H with Shawn Michaels as the special guest referee (30:50)

*"Once in a Lifetime"*
John Cena defeated The Rock (30:34)


----------



## Ratedr4life

MrJamesJepsan said:


> WrestleMania 28
> *5 Way Ladder Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
> Sheamus defeated Chris Jericho(c), Randy Orton, Big Show, Cody Rhodes (18:08)
> 
> Kane b. Zack Ryder (with Eve Torres) (04:10)
> 
> Brodus Clay (with The Funkadactyls) b. The Miz (00:28)
> 
> *12 Man Smackdown vs Raw Bragging Rights Elimination tag team match*
> _Team Raw
> CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Kofi Kingston, R-Truth, Michael Cole(with John Laurinaitis) _
> vs
> Team Smackdown
> Daniel Bryan, Mark Henry, Sin Cara, Booker T, Santino Marella, Wade Barrett (with Theodore Long) (28:18)
> 
> *No Holds Barred Street Fight*
> The Undertaker defeated Triple H with Shawn Michaels as the special guest referee (30:50)
> 
> *"Once in a Lifetime"*
> John Cena defeated The Rock (30:34)


LOL how is this worse than the actual WM28 card itself :lmao

So no WWE title match? No HIAC for the Taker/HHH match? Cena defeating Rock in his hometown?


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Hell in a Cell 2017*

_*At SummerSlam, Shane McMahon was the special guest referee for the WWE Championship match between Wyatt and Dean Ambrose. During the match, Wyatt won via pinfall, but Shane saw that Ambrose's foot was on the bottom rope and went to restart the match. A frustrated Wyatt shoved Shane, who shoved back, allowing Samoa Joe to cash-in his Money in the Bank contract and defeat Wyatt to win the title. On the following SmackDown, Shane gave Wyatt one final shot at the title and chose Ambrose as the referee for the match. During the match, Shane took over referee duties after Ambrose walked out on the match. Joe took advantage and defeated Wyatt to retain the championship. 

Two weeks later, Shane attacked Wyatt after warning him not to talk about his children. Subsequently, Shane was suspended indefinitely on orders of his father, WWE Chairman Vince McMahon. The following week, Vince called out Wyatt, reinstated Shane, and scheduled a Hell in a Cell match between the two at Hell in a Cell. Wyatt agreed on the condition that Vince would allow him to beat a McMahon senseless. After agreeing and shaking hands, Wyatt attacked Vince with a headbutt, a running senton, and Sister Abigail. Vince refused to be carried out on a stretcher and walked out of the ring, helped by his daughter Stephanie McMahon (her first cable television appearance since WrestleMania 33). 

The following week, Shane threatened that he would give Wyatt a beating at Hell in a Cell and warned him of his actions. The same night, Wyatt, from an undisclosed location, apologized for attacking Vince, but blamed Shane for his actions. On the September 26 episode, Wyatt called out Shane, but was confronted by Dolph Ziggler, who said that Wyatt went too far. As the two were about to fight, they were stopped by General Manager Daniel Bryan, who scheduled a match between the two. Wyatt defeated Ziggler and attacked him after the match but Shane appeared. As he attempted to go after Wyatt, Wyatt threw Ziggler into Shane and fled through the crowd. The following week, Shane called out Wyatt to no avail, but midway through his promo, Wyatt appeared in the crowd. Wyatt began to leave and Shane chased after him through the crowd where they fought in the concession area and Wyatt executed a Uranage Slam on Shane through a table. Wyatt returned to the ring to cut a promo, but Shane returned and fought with Wyatt which ended with Wyatt giving a Sister Abigail to Shane.

Before Wyatt could enter the cell, Shane attacked him. Both then entered the cage, which was locked, and Wyatt and Shane fought. Shane decided to take the fight outside of the cage and used bolt cutters to open the cell door and Shane cleared an announcer's table. Wyatt and Shane then climbed to the top of the cage and brawled on top of the structure. Wyatt attempted to flee by climbing down the cage, but Shane followed and fought with Wyatt on the side of the cage until Shane knocked Wyatt off, who fell through the cleared announcer's table. Shane placed Wyatt on another announce table and attempted a Leap of Faith, but Luke Harper and Erick Rowan, who had covertly made their way to ringside, quickly pulled Wyatt off the table, causing Shane to plummet through the table by himself. Harper then placed Wyatt on top of Shane for the pin, giving Wyatt the win*_

*Hell in a Cell Match*
*Bray Wyatt* vs. Shane McMahon

*WWE Women's Championship*
*Naomi(c)* vs. Emma

*WWE Championship*
*Samoa Joe(c)* vs. Sami Zayn

_*Benjamin replaced the injured Jordan*_

*World Tag Team Championship*
*Luke Harper & Erick Rowan(c)* vs. Shelton Benjamin & Chad Gable (with Jason Jordan)

_*During the 2017 Draft, Rusev was moved to the SmackDown brand, but at the time, he was out for a shoulder injury that required surgery. Since then, he appeared in a couple of WWE.com videos demanding a United States Championship match at against Mahal, but was not granted his request. On the August 29 episode of SmackDown, Rusev made his first appearance for the Smackdown brand and answered the U.S. Championship Open Challenge issued by Mahal, who had finished his feud with Sami Zayn, but was too late as Aiden English came out before him. Mahal defeated English to retain the title and Rusev attacked Mahal, who was saved by English. 

The following week, Mahal shook English's hand as a show of respect, as English was on hand to sing a song for the celebration of Mahal and proclaimed September 26 as "Jinder Day". Rusev then appeared and attacked English, followed by taking out The Singh Brothers. A title match between the two was scheduled for Hell in a Cell. On the final SmackDown before Hell in a Cell, Rusev faced English with Mahal at ringside, however, Rusev defeated English.

During the match, The Singh Brothers attempted to interfere, but Rusev attacked them with superkicks. This led to Mahal getting himself counted out by escaping through the crowd, however, he retained the championship. Rusev brought him back to the ring and put Mahal and the Singh Brothers into The Accolade*_

*United States Championship*
Jinder Mahal(c) (with The Singh Brothers) vs. *Rusev (with Lana)*

_*In the end, Alexa Bliss attacked Charlotte with a steel chair, costing her the match*_

*Match to determine the #1 Contender to the WWE Women's Championship*
Charlotte vs. *Tamina*

_*Immediately after the match, Corbin attacked Orton with The End of Days*_

*Randy Orton* vs. Baron Corbin

_*After the match, Rawley shook hands with Breeze and Fandango out of respect, but Ryder refused*_

*Pre-Show Match*
*Breezango* vs. The Hype Bros











*TLC 2017*

_*On the September 25 episode of Raw, Finn Bálor celebrated his victory over Dean Ambrose at No Mercy. Bálor gloated as he had now retained the World Heavyweight Championship over all three members of The Shield respectively and insulted Reigns' former stable, claiming that if Bálor Club were in WWE when The Shield were together, they would have beaten them. After some arguing, Bálor Club attacked Reigns. The following week, Reigns defeated Bálor by disqualification after Gallows and Anderson interfered. The three mocked the former Shield member by performing a triple powerbomb on Reigns. Before the show ended, Reigns was approached backstage by two unknown men backstage. On the October 9 episode of Raw, Bálor Club opened the show but were interrupted by Reigns and Bálor mocked Reigns over rumors that The Shield were reuniting. Reigns, however, was then joined by his cousins The Usos, officially forming The Bloodline, and the trios brawled. A six-man tag team Tables, Ladders, and Chairs match between The Bloodline and Bálor Club was scheduled for TLC. On October 20, however, WWE announced that Reigns would be unable to compete due to medical issues. 

Styles was made Reigns' replacement by Angle right before the match. Early on, The Usos performed diving splashes off ladders through both announce tables on Gallows and Anderson. After being dominated by Styles and The Usos, Bálor Club fought back and attacked them. Styles accidentally struck Jimmy with a chair, leading to The Usos confronting Styles. The Usos then attacked Styles with a double superkick. Styles recovered and attacked The Usos with the chair. Gallows and Anderson then performed Magic Killers on Jimmy, which was followed the Coup de Grace from Bálor for the win. After the match, Bálor called for a garbage truck to be brought out by the stage. Styles returned as the driver and Bálor Club attempted to throw them into the garbage truck. 

Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins appeared and fought back before diving off the truck onto Bálor Club. Ambrose and Rollins would be dominated and incapacitated as Styles returned to help Bálor Club throw them into the garbage truck with The Usos. Bálor then signaled for Styles to drive the truck away, thus removing Ambrose, Rollins and The Usos from the arena. Bálor then signaled for the truck to drive away, thus removing The Usos from the arena. The four showed mutual respect and gestured the "Too Sweet" hand symbol to each other to end the show*_

*Six-Man TLC Match*
*Bálor Club* vs. Intercontinental Champion AJ Styles & The Usos

*Shinsuke Nakamura* vs. Elias

_*After ten months of inactivity, Kane made a surprise return on the October 16, 2017 episode of Raw, when he came from under the ring to attack Strowman. Kane got himself disqualified after striking Strowman with chair. Following the match, Kane then chokeslammed Strowman on the stage and buried Strowman underneath a pile of chairs*_

*Braun Strowman* vs. Kane

*Tables Match*
Sasha Banks vs. Bayley ended in a draw

Cesaro vs. *Sheamus*

_*On the October 9 Raw, Tozawa defeated Neville in a main event lumberjack match to become the new Cruiserweight Champion*_

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
*Akira Tozawa(c) (with Apollo Crews and Titus O'Neil)* vs. Drew Gulak

_*Throughout September and October, The Shield teased a potential and partial reunion for several weeks with Rollinns sticking his fist out for the others for The Shield's signature fist bump, but both Ambrose and Reigns would decline each week, primarily due to trust issues from Rollins' betrayal three years prior. On the September 25 episode of Raw, Rollins was confronted by The Revival and later won a match against Scott Dawson. After the match, The Revival attacked Rollins before Ambrose came down to make the save. Backstage, Ambrose told Rollins that he would not help him if Rollins got outnumbered again. The following week, after Rollins lost a rematch against Scott Dawson and was once again attacked after the match, Ambrose did not help him. Later that night, Ambrose defeated Dash Wilder and was subsequently attacked by the duo before being saved by Rollins. Ambrose then displayed signs of trust by offering the Shield fist bump, but Rollins ultimately declined. Finally, on the October 16 episode of Raw, although both Ambrose and Rollins got into a physical altercation earlier in the night, the two came together to fight off The Revival and both reciprocated the fist bump and reunited. Before the match, Raw General Manager Kurt Angle announced that Ambrose and Rollins would also be involved in the match*_

*Fatal-4-Way Tag Team Ladder Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boyz(c) vs. *Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose* vs. Enzo Amore & Big Cass vs. The Revival

*Pre-Show Match*
*Mickie James* vs. Alicia Fox


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

*Survivor Series 2017* (Because I despise the current card)
Pre Show:​*Match 1: 5 on 5 Elimination Tag:* The Certified G’s (Enzo Amore, Brian Kendrick, Jack Galagher, Drew Gulak, and Ariya Divari) vs Team 205 (Kalisto, Cedric Alexander, Rich Swann, Akira Tozawa, and Mustafa Ali)
*Match 2: 5 on 5 Elimination Tag:* Team Mojo (Mojo Rawley, Tyler Breeze, Fandango, Chad Gable, and Shelton Benjamin) vs Team Ryder (Zack Ryder, Luke Harper, Erick Rowan, Viktor, and Konnor)
Main Card:​*Match 1: 5 on 5 Elimination Tag:* Team Miz (The Miz, Elias, Karl Anderson, Luke Gallows, and Curtis Axel) vs Team Jordan (Jason Jordan, Matt Hardy, Apollo Crews, Titus, and a mystery partner (SAMOA JOE RETURN!))
*Match 2: 5 on 5 Interpromotional Women’s Elimination Tag:* Team Raw (Alexa Bliss, Sasha Banks, Bayley, Emma, and Nia Jax) vs Team SmackDown (Charlotte, Becky Lynch, Naomi, Natalya, and Carmella)
*Match 3: 4 on 4 Interpromotional Tag Division Elimination Tag:* Team Raw (Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Sheamus, and Cesaro) vs Team SmackDown (Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods, Jimmy Uso, and Jey Uso)
*Match 4: Interpromotional Dream Match:* Asuka vs Charlotte
*Match 5: 5 on 5 Elimination Tag:* Team KO (Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Rusev, Baron Corbin, and Dolph Ziggler) vs Team McMahon (Randy Orton, Shinsuke Nakamura, Bobby Roode, Tye Dillinger, and Big E) w/ Shane McMahon
*Match 6: WWE Championship on the Line:* Jinder Mahal © vs AJ Styles
*Match 7: 15th Anniversary Elimination Chamber Match for the Universal Title:* Brock Lesnar © vs Roman Reigns vs Finn Balor vs Bray Wyatt vs Braun Strowman vs Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

_Pre-show_
*SD Tag Team Championship*
The Usos (c) defeated American Alpha

*Six-pack challenge for the WWE SmackDown Women's Championship*
Naomi defeated Alexa Bliss (c), Becky Lynch, Carmella (with James Ellsworth), Mickie James, and Natalya

*Intercontinental Championship*
Dean Ambrose (c) defeated Baron Corbin



_WrestleMania 33_
Braun Strowman defeated Big Show (14:08)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Neville (c) defeated Austin Aries (10:40)

*Fatal-4-Way tag team ladder match for the WWE Raw Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boyz (Jeff and Matt Hardy) defeated Cesaro and Sheamus, Enzo Amore and Big Cass, and Luke Gallows and Karl Anderson (c) (20:05)

*Hardcore Match*
Bray Wyatt defeated Randy Orton (14:30)

*Triple Threat Elimination Match for the Raw Women's Championship*
Bayley defeated Sasha Banks, Charlotte Flair (c) (with Dana Brooke) (32:21)

*6 Man Tag Team Match*
Seth Rollins, Chris Jericho & Finn Balor defeated Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens & Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon) (18:30)

*Universal Championship*
Brock Lesnar (with Paul Heyman) defeated Goldberg (c) (4:45)

*Career Threatening match*
Roman Reigns defeated Undertaker (0:47)

*WWE Championship*
John Cena (Royal Rumble Winner) defeated AJ Styles (c) (24:47)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Kickoff
Dolph Ziggler defeated Tyler Breeze

Survivor Series 2015
*Tables Match for the WWE Tag Team Championships*
The New Day (c) defeated The Dudley Boyz

*United States Championship*
Alberto Del Rio (c) defeated Kalisto

*Intercontinental Championship*
Kevin Owens (c) defeated Neville

Naomi, Sasha Banks, Tamina, and Summer Rae defeated Becky Lynch, Charlotte, Lana, and Alicia Fox

Rusev defeated Cesaro 

*5 vs 5 Survivor Series Elimination match*
_If Team Taker loses, Undertaker must retire_
Team Taker (Undertaker, Kane, Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, and Ryback) defeated Team Wyatt (Bray Wyatt, Seth Rollins, Sheamus, Luke Harper, and Braun Strowman)
Survivors: Undertaker & Roman Reigns


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*Survivor Series 2006*
*5 vs 5 Survivor Series elimination match*
Kevin Federline, Umaga, Johnny Nitro, and The Spirit Squad defeated John Cena, Carlito, Jeff Hardy, Ric Flair, and Ron Simons
Survivors: Kevin Federline & Umaga

*Tournament final match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Melina defeated Mickie James

*Street Fight*
DX defeated Rated-RKO 

*5 vs 5 Survivor Series elimination match*
The Undertaker, Kane, Batista, Chris Benoit, and Matt Hardy defeated Mr. Kennedy, MVP, Finlay, Chavo Guerrero, and Gregory Helms
Survivors: Undertaker, Kane & Batista

*Extreme Elimination Chamber for the ECW Championship*
Test defeated RVD, Big Show(c), Tommy Dreamer, CM Punk, Mike Knox

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Bobby Lashley defeated King Booker(c)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*Night of Champions 2011*
_WWE Tag Team Championship_
Awesome Truth defeated Air Boom(c), John Morrison & Alex Riley, The Usos 

_Intercontinental Championship_
Cody Rhodes(c) defeated Daniel Bryan

_US Title_
Dolph Ziggler(c) defeated Sin Cara

_Divas Championship_
Beth Phoenix defeated Kelly Kelly(c)

_WHC Title_
Mark Henry defeated Randy Orton(c)

_Steel Cage Match_
Kevin Nash defeated CM Punk

_WWE Championship_
Alberto Del Rio(c) defeated Rey Mysterio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

_Royal Rumble 2008_
*WWE Tag Team Championship*
Edgeheads defeated The Miz & John Morrison, Jimmy Wang Yang & Shannon Moore, Deuce & Domino (c) (7:00)

Chuck Pulambo defeated Jamie Noble (4:00)

*Hardcore Triple Threat for the Intercontinental Championship*
JBL defeated Jeff Hardy(c), Chris Jericho (12:00)

*ECW Championship*
Shelton Benjamin defeated CM Punk(c) (10:00)

*Career Threatening Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Ric Flair defeated Edge(c) by DQ (9:00)

*Street Fight for the WWE Championship*
Triple H defeated Randy Orton(c) (20:00)

*30 Man Royal Rumble Match*
John Cena wins after last eliminating Randy Orton (51:00)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

_Royal Rumble 2011_
*US Championship*
Alex Riley defeated Daniel Bryan(c)

*Casket Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) defeated Kane

*WWE Divas Championship*
Beth Phoenix defeated Layla, Natalya(c), Michelle McCool

*WWE Championship*
The Miz(c) defeated John Morrison, Jerry Lawler

*40 Man Royal Rumble Match*
John Cena wins after last eliminating Alberto Del Rio


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 25
Money in the Bank ladder match
CM Punk def. Kane, Mike Knox, John Morrison, Rey Mysterio, Matt Hardy, The Miz, Kofi Kingston, Finlay, Mark Henry

Legacy def. Goldust, Manu, & Sim Snuka

Extreme Rules Match
Christian def. Jeff Hardy 

Career Threatening Match
Shawn Michaels def. John "Bradshaw" Layfield

Last Man Standing Match
Edge def. Big Show

"Miss WrestleMania" Battle Royal (Trish Stratus Wins)

WWE Championship
Undertaker def. Triple H(c)

Steve Austin (w/ Ric Flair) def. Chris Jericho

World Heavyweight Championship
John Cena(c) def. Batista


----------



## D3ADMAN

_So this show fucking sucked major balls. Lesnar vs Ambrose was poor, Taker vs Shane was a one spot match, and Reigns vs HHH bombed. The womens match and IC Ladder Match were the only things really worth watching. In WWE's defence, a ton of stars got injured before this event._

*WWE CHAMPIONSHIP vs CAREER*
Roman Reigns (C) vs The Undertaker
Winner: Roman Reigns

*HELL IN A CELL*
Shane McMahon vs Triple H
Winner: Triple H

*NO HOLDS BARRED*
Brock Lesnar vs Chris Jericho
Winner: Brock Lesnar

*WWE WOMENS CHAMPIONSHIP*
Sasha Banks vs Charlotte Flair
Winner: Sasha Banks

*INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP*
Kevin Owens (C) vs Dean Ambrose
Winner: Dean Ambrose

*UNITED STATES CHAMPIONSHIP (LADDER MATCH)*
Kalisto (C) vs Sami Zayn vs Dolph Ziggler vs Alberto Del Rio vs Sheamus vs Rusev
Winner: Sami Zayn

*WWE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP*
The New Day (C) vs The Wyatt Family (Harper & Rowan)
Winner: The New Day

*SINGLES MATCH*
AJ Styles vs The Miz
Winner: AJ Styles

___________________________
*PRE-SHOW*

*ANDRE THE GIANT MEMORIAL BATTLE ROYAL*
Winner: Cody Rhodes

*TEAM TOTAL DIVAS vs TEAM BAD AND BLONDE*
Winners: Team Total Divas
​


----------



## Ciampa's Crutch

*WrestleMania I*
The Greatest Wrestling Event of All Time!
(March 31st, 1985)
Venue: Madison Square Garden, New York, NY
Attendance: 19,121

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The US Express (c) vs. The Iron Sheik and Nikolai Volkoff
*Winners:* The Iron Sheik and Nikolai Volkoff

Twenty Four Seconds
King Kong Bundy vs. SD Jones
*Winner:* King Kong Bundy

The Legend Returns
"The Living Legend" Bruno Sammartino and David Sammartino vs. Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake and "Luscious" Johnny Valiant
*Winners:* Bruno Sammartino and David Sammartino

The Dog in the Garden
Junkyard Dog vs. The Executioner
*Winner:* Junkyard Dog

Faces vs. Heels
Jimmy "Superfly" Snuka and Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat vs. "Cowboy" Bob Orton and "Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff
*Winners:* Jimmy Snuka and Ricky Steamboat

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
Greg "The Hammer" Valentine (c) vs. Tito Santana
*Winner:* Tito Santana

*$15,000 Body Slam Challenge*
"The Eighth Wonder of the World" André the Giant vs. Big John Studd
*Winner:* André the Giant

*WWF Women's Championship*
Leilani Kai (c) vs. Wendy Richter
*Winner:* Wendy Richter

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
The First Ever Main Event in WrestleMania History
"The Hulkster" Hulk Hogan (c) vs. "Rowdy" Roddy Piper





*WrestleMania II*
The Premier Sporting Event of the Year!
(April 7th, 1986)
Venues: Nassau Veterans Memorial Coliseum, Uniondale, NY
Rosemont Horizon, Rosemont, IL
Los Angeles Memorial Sports Arena, Los Angeles, CA
Attendance: 40,085 (combined)


Battle of Power
Tony Atlas vs. "The Magnificent" Don Muraco
*Winner:* Tony Atlas

The Iron Sheik and Nikolai Volkoff vs. The Killer Bees
*Winners:* The Iron Sheik and Nikolai Volkoff

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
"Macho Man" Randy Savage (c) vs. George "The Animal" Steele
*Winner:* Randy Savage

*Boxing Match*
Celebrity vs. Wrestler
"Rowdy" Roddy Piper vs. Mr. T
*Winner:* Mr. T by disqualification

Former Tag Partners Collide
"Cowboy" Bob Orton vs. "Mr. Wonderful" Paul Orndorff
*Winner:* Paul Orndorff

*WWF Women's Championship*
The Fabulous Moolah (c) vs. Velvet McIntyre
*Winner:* The Fabulous Moolah

*16-Man Battle Royal*
WWF vs. NFL
*Winner:* "The Eighth Wonder of the World" André the Giant won by last eliminating William "The Refrigerator" Perry

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
The Dream Team (c) vs. The British Bulldogs
*Winners:* The British Bulldogs

The Sleeper Hit of 1986
Bret "The Hitman" Hart vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat
*Winner:* Ricky Steamboat

Tito Santana and Junkyard Dog vs. The Funk Brothers
*Winners:* The Funk Brothers

The Snake Makes His WrestleMania Debut
Jake "The Snake" Roberts vs. Uncle Elmer
*Winner:* Jake Roberts

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
The Current Champion vs. The Greatest Champion
"The Hulkster" Hulk Hogan (c) vs. "The Living Legend" Bruno Sammartino
*Winner:* Hulk Hogan


----------



## RamPaige

Wrestlemania 2000
*The Rock vs HHH(c) for the WWF Championship*
Instead of the Fatal 4 Way for the WWF Championship with a McMahon in every corner. I would have basically had what happened at Backlash happen then instead. The people were clambering for The Rock to win the title and there would have been no better place then WM. It would have made the moment even bigger and added to the many great Wrestlemania moments.

Wrestlemania 17
*Stone Cold vs The Rock(c) for the WWF Championship*
I would have booked The Rock to win rather than have Stone Cold turn heel and align himself with Vince Mcmahon(and later HHH). 

Summerslam 2010
*Nexus vs Team Cena*
Have Nexus go over rather than have Super Cena bury the entire faction.

December to Dismember
*Elimination Chamber for the ECW Championship*
Have CM Punk win instead of Bobby Lashley

Wrestlemania 19
*Booker T vs HHH(c) for the World Heavyweight Championship*
I would have done the obvious thing here and ended this feud with the Booker T become the World Champion.

Vengance 2007
*Mickie James vs Melina(c)*
Instead of having some playboy model pretending to be a wrestler I would have had Mickie and Melina facing off for the women's championship. Possibly have Melina win for Mickie to win it at their rematch at the next PPV.

One Night Stand 2008
*Melina vs Beth Phoenix(c) for the Woman's Championship*
I'd still have Melina lose but instead of actually quitting I'd have her passing out due to the pain of the submission hold Beth Phoenix had her in.

Night of Champions 2009
*Melina vs Michelle McCool(c) for the Woman's Championship*
I'd have Melina winning instead as well as winning their rematch.

Royal Rumble 2013
*The Rock vs CM Punk(c) for the WWE Championship*
Pbviously I would have had CM Punk winning instead of The Rock because that would have been the right thing to do. 

Wrestlemania 28
*Cena vs Rock vs Punk(c) for WWE Championship*
Instead of the predictable and underwhelming rematch of Rock vs Cena, instead you have a Triple Threat Match with CM Punk as the WWE Champion added in. Then you can ether have Rock win for his nostalgia run with the WWE title or have Cena win.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*Wrestlemania 30*

*John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt*

Winner: Bray Wyatt by disqualification

Bray Wyatt constantly wants Cena to use the steel chair throughout the match. During the match, the referee gets knocked out. Bray plants Cena with Sister Abigail onto the chair. The ref starts to shake up and Bray goes for cover and Cena kicks out at 2. This gets Cena frustrated and grabs the chair (the ref is still shake-y) and gets his emotion take control over him which he smacks Bray with the chair and this time the ref does see it in which his dq's Cena. Bray gets the win by DQ which would uncharacteristic of Cena to do so. It would be a shocking ending instead having Cena beat Bray cleanly

*The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar*

Winner: The Undertaker

Undertaker reverses Brock Lesnar's third F5 into a second tombstone piledriver for the win and 22-0. Undertaker follows tombstoning Heyman because people love to see Paul Heyman gets his ass kicked, as well. Let's be honest, after all the years, Brock Lesnar was one of the reasons WWE in its state and Taker's streak wasn't worth the sacrifice.


----------



## Ciampa's Crutch

*WrestleMania III*
Bigger! Better! Badder!
(March 29th, 1987)
Venue: Pontiac Silverdome, Pontiac, MI
Attendance: 93,173

Tag Team Warfare
The Can-Am Connection (Rick Martel and Tom Zenk) vs. "Cowboy" Bob Orton and "The Magnificent" Don Muraco
*Winners:* The Can-Am Connection

Battle of the Full Nelsons
Billy Jack Haynes vs. Hercules
*Winner:* No Contest (Both men fought to a double count-out)

Giants vs. Minis
Hillbilly Jim, The Haiti Kid, and Little Beaver vs. "The Human Condominium" King Kong Bundy, Lord Littlebrook, and Little Tokyo
*Winners:* Hillbilly Jim, The Haiti Kid, and Little Beaver via disqualification

*Loser Must Bow Match*
The Ultimate Humiliation
"King" Harley Race vs. The Junkyard Dog
*Winner:* Harley Race

*Hair vs. Hair Match*
Piper's Farewell
"Rowdy" Roddy Piper vs. "Adorable" Adrian Adonis
*Winner:* Roddy Piper

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Canada vs. Great Britain
The Hart Foundation (c) vs. The British Bulldogs
*Winners:* The Hart Foundation

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Highlight of the Night
"Macho Man" Randy Savage (c) vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat
*Winner:* Ricky Steamboat

The Snake, The Mouth, The Guitar, and The Rockstar
Jake "The Snake" Roberts vs. The Honky Tonk Man
*Winner:* The Honky Tonk Man

*Tag Team Battle Royal*
Demolition's Destruction Derby
*Winners:* Demolition (Ax and Smash) won by last eliminating The Rougeau Brothers

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
The Biggest Main Event in Sports Entertainment
"The Hulkster" Hulk Hogan (c) vs. "The Eighth Wonder of the World" André the Giant
*Winner:* Hulk Hogan





*WrestleMania IV*
What The World is Watching
(March 27th, 1988)
Venue: Historic Atlantic City Convention Hall, Atlantic City, NJ
Attendance: 19,199

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Match*
First Round
"The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase vs. "The Rock" Don Muraco
*Winner:* Ted DiBiase

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Match*
First Round
Bam Bam Bigelow vs. The One Man Gang
*Winner:* Bam Bam Bigelow

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Match*
First Round
"Macho Man" Randy Savage vs. "The Natural" Butch Reed
*Winner:* Randy Savage

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Match*
First Round
Greg "The Hammer" Valentine vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat
*Winner:* Ricky Steamboat

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Match*
First Round
"Hacksaw" Jim Duggan vs. Bad News Brown
*Winner:* Bad News Brown

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Match*
First Round
Jake "The Snake" Roberts vs. "Ravishing" Rick Rude
*Winner:* No Contest (Both men fought to a time limit draw)

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Match*
Second Round
The Final Encounter
"The Hulkster" Hulk Hogan vs. "The Eighth Wonder of the World" André the Giant
*Winner:* No Contest (Both men fought to a double disqualification)

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Match*
Second Round
"The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase vs. Bam Bam Bigelow
*Winner:* Ted DiBiase

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Match*
Second Round
The Rematch of the Century
"Macho Man" Randy Savage vs. Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat
*Winner:* Randy Savage

The Hart Foundation vs. The Killer Bees
*Winners:* The Hart Foundation

Bobby "The Brain" Heenan and The Islanders vs. Koko B. Ware and The British Bulldogs
*Winners:* Koko B. Ware and The British Bulldogs

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Match*
Semifinals
"Macho Man" Randy Savage vs. Bad News Brown
*Winner:* Randy Savage

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Honky Tonk Man (c) vs. Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake
*Winner:* Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake via disqualification

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
Strike Force (c) vs. Demolition
*Winners:* Demolition

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship Tournament Match*
Finals
Money vs. Passion
"The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase vs. "Macho Man" Randy Savage
*Winner:* Randy Savage


----------



## Hencheman_21

Not a WWE PPV but Starrcade 1997. Not whole PPV but just the main event.

Have Sting get the clean win for the title. Have Bret Hart come out to face off with him. Leaving it open if he was with nWo. Than slowly build up to Sting/Hart playing on similarities in their careers (ie tag wrestler that went single, similar outfits at one time, same finisher) all while keeping Hogan in the mix to challenge the winner as he tries to recruit Bret.


----------



## Bobthejobber

*SUMMERSLAM 2010​*
Instead of having a big team Cena vs Team Nexus at the end of the show, The Nexus will be featured throughout the entire show, to really make it feel like they are invading, Give them an NWO feel.

Intercontinental Championship 
Dolph Ziggler (c) w/ Vickie Guerrero vs Kofi Kingston vs Micheal Tarver 

Winner: Micheal Tarver
_Dolph and Kofi were feuding during this time, and the Nexus are ruining Smackdown and Raw, and after getting a clean pin on Kofi on smackdown, Tarver is added to the match. Tarver pins Kofi. _ 

Diva's Championship
Alicia Fox (c) vs Aj Lee

Winner: AJ
_Aj Lee joins Nexus as the female of the group. She was a rookie around this time so it makes sense_

Chris Jericho vs Skip Sheffield

Winner: Chris Jericho
_Skip was being built as a beast at this point, Jericho barley beats Skip, and actually needs Bret to help Chris win, the only win WWE has gotten so far was because they cheated_ 

Unified Tag Team Championships
The Hart Dynasty (c) w/ Bret Hart vs David Otunga and Heath Slater

Winners: Heath and David
_Heath Slater and David Otunga made for a good henchmen team for the Nexus, and I'm not a fan of the Hart Dynasty. Bret Hart is at ringside, Nexus beat him senseless _

Handicap Match
Big Show vs Straight Edge Society 

Winner(s): Straight Edge Society
_We Can Keep This The Same_

World Heavyweight Championship
Kane vs Rey Mysterio

Winner: Kane
_This stays the same too, little break from the Nexus_

United States Championship
The Miz vs Daniel Bryan vs Justin Gaberial

Winner: Justin Gaberial
_Daniel Bryan returns, and is against the Nexus, he makes miz tap, but Darren Young is distracting the refferre and Justin hits a 450 for the win._

WWE Championship 
Randy Orton (c) vs John Cena vs Sheamus vs Wade Barret

Winner: Wade Barret
_The leader of Nexus takes charge and volunteers that he gets the WWE Championship match. Wade pins John Cena CLEAN. The show cloeses with the Nexus standing in the middle of the ring, holding all their championships up, celebrating. _


----------



## Michael Myers

So i would have Warrior work with Earthquake at the Rumble and win despite a Savage run in.

Savage wins the Royal Rumble later on. Let's say the Iraqi sympathizer gimmick HAS to happen, i would have Slaughter in the Rumble and he gets dumped by Hogan, then Savage dumps Hogan after a Slaughter distraction and they brawl to the back to set up their match

Wrestlemania 7

WWF Title vs Career: The Ultimate Warrior (C) def. Randy Savage- Do the post match Liz angle to end the show

Hulk Hogan def. Sgt Slaughter 

Legion of Doom def. Demolition

Intercontinental title: Mr Perfect (c) def. Big Bossman

Jake Roberts def. Rick Martel

The Undertaker def. Jimmy Snuka

Tag Team titles: The Hart Foundation (c) def. Power and Glory

British Bulldog def. Earthquake

The Rockers def. The Orient Express


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Kickoff:
Women's Battle Royal for the RAW Women's Championship 
Winner: Nia Jax

4 Way Tag Team For the RAW Tag Team Championships
Matt Hardy & Bray Wyatt def. The Revival, Apollo Crews & Titus O' Neal, The Bar (c)

Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal 
Winner: Braun Strowman


WrestleMania 34
Triple Threat TLC Match for the SD Tag Team Championships
Bludgeon Brothers def. The Usos (c), New Day (30:00)

Intercontinental Championship
Seth Rollins def. The Miz (c) (21:00)

Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey def. Triple H & Stephanie McMahon (20:00)

WWE Championship
AJ Styles (c) def. Shinsuke Nakamura (14:00)

Street Fight
Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon def. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn (22:00)

Universal Championship
Brock Lesnar (c) def. Roman Reigns (15:00)

Undertaker def. John Cena (1:00)

SD Women's Championship
Charlotte (c) vs Asuka (19:00)
Winner: Carmella via Money in the Bank Cash In


----------



## BRITLAND

BRITLAND said:


> *Wrestlemania 32*
> *Tagline:* Everything's Bigger in Texas, Especially Wrestlemania
> *Date:* April 3rd, 2016
> *Attendance:* 101,763
> *Venue:* AT&T Stadium
> *City:* Arlington, Texas
> 
> *WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
> The Undertaker(c) vs Roman Reigns
> *Winner: *Roman Reigns
> *Time: *23:00
> 
> *The Rock at Wrestlemania Featuring John Cena, Shawn Michaels and Mick Foley taking out The Social Outcasts*
> 
> *Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
> *Winner: *Mark Henry, who announces his retirement after his victory
> *Time: *09:41
> 
> *Last Man Standing Hell in a Cell: Control for Monday Night RAW with Vince McMahon at Ringside*
> Shane McMahon with Linda McMahon vs Triple H with Stephanie McMahon
> *Winner: *Triple H
> *Time: *30:05
> 
> *Hall of Fame, Class of 2016*
> 
> *Fatal 4 Way for the WWE Women's Championship*
> Charlotte(c) vs Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks vs Bayley
> *Winner: *Sasha Banks
> *Time: *16:03
> 
> *Eight Men Tag*
> The Wyatt Family vs The League of Nations
> *Winner: *The Wyatt Family
> *Time: *05:11
> 
> *No Holds Barred Street Fight with Stone Cold Steve Austin as Guest Referee*
> Brock Lesnar vs Dean Ambrose
> *Winner: *Brock Lesnar
> *Time: *13:06
> 
> *Intercontinental Championship*
> Kevin Owens(c) vs Sami Zayn
> *Winner: *Kevin Owens
> *Time: *10:03
> 
> *Submission Match*
> Chris Jericho vs AJ Styles
> *Winner: *AJ Styles
> *Time: *17:10
> 
> *Fatal 4 Way TLC for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
> The New Day(c) vs The Dudley Boys vs The Usos vs The Lucha Dragons
> *Winner: *The New Day
> *Time: *15:23
> 
> 
> *PRESHOW*
> *Total Divas vs Team Bad & Blonde: 10 Women Tag*
> Brie Bella, Paige, Natalya, Alicia Fox, Eva Marie with Nikki Bella
> vs
> Lana, Tamina, Naomi, Summer Rae, Emma
> *Winner: *Total Divas
> *Time: *11:25
> 
> *United States Championship*
> Ryback(c) vs Dolph Ziggler
> *Winner: *Ryback
> *Time: *08:58
> 
> 
> 
> *Wrestlemania 33*
> *Tagline:* The Last Ride
> *Date:* April 2nd, 2017
> *Attendance:* 75,245
> *Venue:* Camping World Stadium
> *City:* Orlando, Florida
> 
> *The Last Ride: I Quit Match: WWE Championship vs Career*
> John Cena(c) vs The Undertaker
> *Winner: *John Cena
> *Time: *27:11
> 
> *Hall of Fame, Class of 2017*
> 
> *Fantasy Warfare*
> Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg
> *Winner: *Goldberg
> *Time: *01:26
> 
> *The Big Dawgs vs The Monsters Among Men*
> Roman Reigns & Shaq vs Braun Strowman & Big Show
> *Winner: *Roman Reigns & Shaq
> *Time: *09:40
> 
> *Universal Championship vs United States Championship*
> Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho
> *Winner: *Chris Jericho
> *Time: *16:20
> 
> *Smackdown Women's Championship*
> Alexa Bliss(c) vs Becky Lynch vs Nikki Bella vs Naomi
> *Winner: *Naomi
> *Time: *05:35
> 
> *No DQ Match*
> Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton
> *Winner: *Bray Wyatt
> *Time: *10:30
> 
> *Non-Sanctioned Match*
> Seth Rollins vs Triple H with Stephanie McMahon
> *Winner: *Seth Rollins
> *Time: *25:30
> 
> *Singles*
> AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe
> *Winner: *AJ Styles
> *Time: *20:35
> 
> *Ladder Match for the RAW Tag Team Championship*
> Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson(c) vs Cesaro & Sheamus vs Enzo & Cass vs The Hardy Boys
> *Winner: *The Hardy Boys
> *Time: *11:05
> 
> *RAW Women's Championship*
> Charlotte(c) vs Sasha Banks vs Bayley vs Nia Jax
> *Winner: *Bayley
> *Time: *12:45
> 
> *Cruiserweight Championship*
> Neville(c) vs Austin Aries
> *Winner: *Neville
> *Time: *15:40
> 
> *Intercontinental Championship*
> The Miz(c) with Maryse vs Dean Ambrose with Renee Young
> *Winner: *The Miz
> *Time: *10:55
> 
> 
> *PRESHOW*
> *Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
> *Winner: *Baron Corbin
> *Time: *14:07
> 
> *Cruiserweight Open*
> *Winner: *Jack Gallagher
> *Time: *15:55
> 
> *RAW vs Smackdown Women's Tag*
> Emma, Dana Brooke, Alicia Fox
> vs
> Natalya, Mickie James, Carmella
> *Winner: *RAW
> *Time: *10:40



*Wrestlemania 34*
*Tagline:*When the Saints Go Marching In, The Blockbuster Faceoff
*Date:* April 8th, 2018
*Attendance:* 78,133
*Venue:* Mercedes-Benz Superdome
*City:* New Orleans, Louisiana

*Universal Championship*
John Cena(c) vs Roman Reigns
*Winner: *Roman Reigns
*Time: *22:45

*Hall of Fame, Class of 2018*

*Mixed Tag*
Triple H & Stephanie McMahon vs Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey
*Winner: *Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey
*Time: *20:40

*WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *20:20

*RAW Tag Team Championship*
The Bar(c) vs Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson
*Winner: *Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson
*Time: *06:45

*No Holds Barred*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Braun Strowman
*Winner: *Braun Strowman
*Time: *15:55

*RAW Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss(c) vs Nia Jax
*Winner: *Nia Jax
*Time: *10:15

*Fatal 4 Way for the United States Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs Jinder Mahal vs Bobby Roode vs Rusev with Aidan English & Lana
*Winner: *Jinder Mahal
*Time: *08:15

*New Orleans Tornado Street Fight: If Owens and Zayn lose, they must leave Smackdown Live*
Shane McMahon & Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn
*Winner: *Shane McMahon & Daniel Bryan
*Time: *15:25

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Charlotte Flair(c) vs Asuka
*Winner: *Asuka
*Time: *13:05

*Fatal 4 Way for the Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz(c) vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe
*Winner: *Seth Rollins
*Time: *15:30

*Ladder Match for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs The New Day vs The Bludgeon Brothers vs Chad Gable & Shelton Benjamin
*Winner: *The Bludgeon Brothers
*Time: *12:50


*PRESHOW*
*Mae Young Memorial Battle Royal*
*Winner: *Sasha Banks
*Time: *09:50

*Tournament Final for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Cedric Alexander vs Mustafa Ali
*Winner: *Cedric Alexander
*Time: *12:20

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
*Winner: *Matt Hardy
*Time: *15:45


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 23
8 Man Money in The Bank Ladder Match
Bobby Lashley def. Mr. Kennedy, Chris Benoit, Jeff Hardy, Carlito, Shelton Benjamin, RVD, Matt Striker

The Great Khali def. Kane

Extreme Rules Fatal 4Way for the ECW Championship
CM Punk def. Big Show(c), Tommy Dreamer, Elijah Burke

No Disqualification Match
Ric Flair def. Randy Orton

Streak vs Streak Interpromotional Match
Undertaker def. Edge

WWE Championship 
Triple H def. Umaga(c)

Battle of the Billionaires
Shawn Michaels def. King Booker 

Women's Championship
Melina(c) def. Ashley Massaro

Steve Austin def. Hulk Hogan

World Heavyweight Championship
John Cena def. Batista(c)


----------



## Foreign Object

*Wrestlemania XI*

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Razor Ramon (c) vs 1,2,3 Kid*
Ramon retains the Intercontinental Championship against Jeff Jarrett at Royal Rumble '95, only for 1,2,3 Kid to turn on him and challenge him for the Intercontinental Title. These two always had good chemistry, and could've put on a solid opener for Wrestlemania. This would be the first match in a longer rivalry between the pair, culminating in a ladder match down the line. 
*1,2,3 Kid wins the Intercontinental Championship*

*Grudge Match*
*Bam-Bam Bigelow (w. Ted DiBiase) vs The Undertaker*
Bam-Bam Bigelow was a tremendous athlete, and Undertaker deserved a better oppnent at Wrestlemania than King Kong Bundy. This could have been a really good match, as both were very agile and quick big men. Obviously, Undertaker would win. After the match, Ted DiBiase and his goons would attack Bam-Bam, with Bigelow turning face.
*The Undertaker defeats Bam-Bam Bigelow*

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
*The Smoking Gunns vs Jeff Jarrett & The Roadie*
Smoking Gunns win the tag team tournament in early 1995 and begin a rivalry with The Roadie & Jeff Jarrett. This could've been a fairly decent tag team match, I think. I guess Jeff Jarrett & The Roadie would win. 
*Jeff Jarrett & The Roadie win the WW Tag Team Championships*

*Grudge Match*
*Yokozuna vs Lex Luger*
Their third showdown on PPV. I'd book these two to come to blows again in early 1995, with Yokozuna eliminating Luger from the Royal Rumble and smashing the shit out of Luger. Storyline wise, Luger would see Yokozuna as the guy he never, ever beat - the thorn in his side, and the asterix on his career. He'd challenge Yokozuna to a match, with the caveat that if Yokozuna won, Luger would leave the World Wrestling Federation. This match would have a very personal feel to it from Luger's point of view. He'd eventually get the big win over Yokozuna, laying to rest the failures of his past few battles against him, to finally cement himself. 
*Lex Luger defeats Yokozuna*

*Grudge Match*
*Psycho Sid vs British Bulldog*
Sid returns in early 1995 and makes his return to the ring at Wrestlemania XI in a bloody brawl against Bulldog. Sid was a great heel, and Davey was a great babyface. This would be all powermoves - a short, brutal match, with Sid getting the victory.
*Psycho Sid defeats British Bulldog*

*Grudge Match*
*Shawn Michaels vs Diesel*
This grudge match never needed the championship, as both guys had carried their partnership and rivalry brilliantly. This was a white-hot feud regardless of the WWF Champinship being involved, so I'd just let this one play out as a straight forward grudge match. I guess that Diesel should win, but I'd prefer Shawn Michaels to go over to establish him as a #1 Contender. 
*Shawn Michaels defeats Diesel*

*WWF Champinship*
*Owen Hart (c) vs Bret Hart*
After Backlund defeats Bret Hart in late 1994, Backlund rewards Owen Hart with a championship match on Raw. Owen wins the championship in late 1994, retains against Davey Boy Smith at the 1995 Royal Rumble. Bret Hart wins the 1995 Royal Rumble and sets up this match to blow-off their 18 month feud. Each guy has a big victory over the other - Owen won at WMX, Bret won at Summerslam 1994 - so this third and final showdown would bring their epic rivalry to a close. No doubt this could be a 5 star match. After Bret wins the WWF Championship, Owen and Bret reconcile in the ring to bring Wrestlemania XI to a close. 
*Bret Hart defeats Owen Hart for the WWF Championship*


----------



## Ciampa's Crutch

*WrestleMania V*
The Mega Powers Explode
(April 2nd, 1989)
Venue: Historic Atlantic City Convention Hall, Atlantic City, NJ
Attendance: 18,946

David and Goliath Tag Team Match
The Rockers vs. The Twin Towers 
*Winners:* The Twin Towers

Herc's Revenge
"The Mighty" Hercules vs. "King" Haku
*Winner:* Hercules

The End of Strike Force
Strike Force vs. The Brain Busters
*Winners:* The Brain Busters

The Sleeper Hit of 1989
"Mr. Perfect" Curt Hennig vs. The Blue Blazer
*Winner:* Mr. Perfect

*Two-on-Three Handicap Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship*
Demolition (c) vs. The Powers of Pain and Mr. Fuji
*Winners:* Demolition

The Harts' Revenge
The Hart Foundation vs. The Fabulous Rougeau Brothers
*Winners:* The Hart Foundation

*WWF Intercontinental Championship*
The Ultimate Warrior (c) vs. "Ravishing" Rick Rude
*Winner:* Rick Rude

*No Disqualifications Match*
The Return of the Hot Rod
"Rowdy" Roddy Piper vs. Greg "The Hammer" Valentine
*Winner:* Roddy Piper

Semi-Main Event Tag Team Match
Jake "The Snake" Roberts and "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan vs. The Mega Bucks
*Winners:* Jake Roberts and Jim Duggan

*WWF World Heavyweight Championship*
The Mega Powers Explode
"Macho Man" Randy Savage (c) vs. "The Hulkster" Hulk Hogan
*Winner:* Hulk Hogan





*WrestleMania VI*
The Ultimate Challenge
(April 1st, 1990)
Venue: SkyDome, Toronto, Ontario, Canada
Attendance: 67,678

Opening Tag Team Match
The Rockers vs. The Hart Foundation
*Winners:* The Hart Foundation

*Three-on-One Gauntlet Match*
Testing the Earthquake
Earthquake vs. Hercules, Koko B. Ware, and "Superfly" Jimmy Snuka
*Winner:* Earthquake

Former Partners Collide
Tito Santana vs. Rick "The Model" Martel
*Winner:* Rick Martel

Grudge Match
"Rowdy" Roddy Piper vs. Bad News Brown
*Winner:* No Contest (Both men fought to a double count-out)

Battle for Perfection
"Mr. Perfect" Curt Hennig vs. "Ravishing" Rick Rude
*Winner:* Mr. Perfect

The Son of a Plumber's WrestleMania Debut
"The American Dream" Dusty Rhodes vs. "Macho King" Randy Savage
*Winner:* Dusty Rhodes

*Million Dollar Championship*
"The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase (c) vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts
*Winner:* Ted DiBiase via count-out

*WWF Tag Team Championship*
André's Farewell
The Colossal Connection (c) vs. Demolition
*Winners:* Demolition

*Champion vs. Champion Title Unification Match*
The Ultimate Challenge
"The Hulkster" Hulk Hogan (WWF World Heavyweight Champion) vs. The Ultimate Warrior (WWF Intercontinental Champion)
*Winner:* The Ultimate Warrior


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Preshow -
*US Championship*
Ryback def. Antonio Cesaro(c) 


WrestleMania 29 -
*Champion vs Champion*
Daniel Bryan def. Kane

*Divas Championship*
Kaitlyn (c) def. AJ Lee 

*Intercontinental Championship*
Chris Jericho def. Dolph Ziggler w/ Big E, Wade Barret (c), The Miz

*Handicap 3 on 1 Match*
Undertaker def. The Shield

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton def. Big Show(c) w/ Sheamus as Special Guest Referee

Cash In For the World Heavyweight Championship
Dolph Ziggler def. Randy Orton(c)

Brodus Clay, Tensai and The Funkadactyls def. Rhodes Scholars & The Bella Twins

*No Holds Barred Match*
Brock Lesnar w/ Paul Heyman def. Triple H w/ Shawn Michaels 

*WWE Championship*
John Cena def. CM Punk, The Rock(c)


----------



## BRITLAND

Rebooking the entire year of 2017

*WWE RAW and Smackdown Live Present: Royal Rumble 2017*

*30 Men Royal Rumble Match*
*Winner: *Chris Jericho by last eliminating Roman Reigns
*Time: *01:02:06

*WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *24:10

*No DQ Match for the Universal Championship with Chris Jericho Suspended in a Shark Cage*
Kevin Owens(c) vs Roman Reigns
*Winner: *Kevin Owens
*Time: *22:55

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Rich Swann(c) vs Neville
*Winner: *Neville
*Time: *14:00

*RAW Women's Championship*
Charlotte(c) vs Bayley
*Winner: *Charlotte
*Time: *13:05



*WWE Smackdown Live Presents: Elimination Chamber 2017*

*Elimination Chamber for the WWE Championship*
The Undertaker(c) vs John Cena vs AJ Styles vs Dean Ambrose vs The Miz vs Baron Corbin
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *34:20

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss(c) vs Naomi
*Winner: *Alexa Bliss
*Time: *08:20

Randy Orton vs Luke Harper with Bray Wyatt
*Winner: *Randy Orton
*Time: *17:15

Natalya vs Nikki Bella
*Winner: *Double Countout
*Time: *13:40

*Tag Team Turmoil for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
*Winner: *American Alpha
*Time: *21:10

*One vs Two Handicap Match*
Dolph Ziggler vs Apollo Crews & Kalisto
*Winner: *Apollo Crews & Kalisto
*Time: *07:20

Becky Lynch vs Mickie James
*Winner: *Becky Lynch
*Time: *11:40



*WWE RAW Presents: Fastlane*

*Triple Threat for the Universal Championship*
Kevin Owens(c) vs Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman
*Winner: *Kevin Owens
*Time: *17:13

*RAW Women's Championship*
Charlotte(c) vs Bayley
*Winner: *Charlotte
*Time: *16:49

*Brock Lesnar & Goldberg Contract Signing*

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Neville(c) vs Jack Gallagher
*Winner: *Neville
*Time: *12:08

Big Show vs Rusev
*Winner: *Big Show
*Time: *08:40

Cesaro vs Jinder Mahal
*Winner: *Jinder Mahal
*Time: *08:12

Sasha Banks vs Nia Jax
*Winner: *Nia Jax
*Time: *08:15

*RAW Tag Team Championship*
Gallows & Anderson(c) vs Enzo & Cass
*Winner: *Gallows & Anderson
*Time: *08:40



*WWE RAW and Smackdown Live Present: Wrestlemania 33*

*The Last Ride I Quit Match: WWE Championship vs Career*
John Cena(c) vs The Undertaker
*Winner:* John Cena
*Time:* 27:11

*Hall of Fame, Class of 2017*

*Fantasy Warfare*
Brock Lesnar vs Goldberg
Winner: Goldberg
Time: 01:26

*The Big Dawgs vs The Monsters Among Men*
Roman Reigns & Shaq vs Braun Strowman & Big Show
*Winner:* Roman Reigns & Shaq
*Time:* 09:40

*Universal Championship & United States Championship*
Kevin Owens vs Chris Jericho
*Winner:* Chris Jericho
*Time:* 16:20

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss(c) vs Becky Lynch vs Nikki Bella vs Naomi
*Winner:* Alexa Bliss
*Time:* 05:35

*Triple Threat*
Bray Wyatt vs Randy Orton vs Luke Harper
*Winner:* Bray Wyatt
*Time:* 10:30

*Non-Sanctioned Match*
Seth Rollins vs Triple H with Stephanie McMahon
*Winner:* Seth Rollins
*Time:* 25:30

AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe
*Winner:* AJ Styles
*Time:* 20:35
- Samoa Joe makes his main roster debut on SD after Elimination Chamber attacking Styles which sets up a WM feud for the two

*Ladder Match for the RAW Tag Team Championship*
Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson(c) vs Cesaro & Sheamus vs Enzo & Cass vs The Hardy Boys
*Winner:* The Hardy Boys
*Time:* 11:05

*RAW Women's Championship*
Charlotte(c) vs Sasha Banks vs Bayley vs Nia Jax
*Winner:* Bayley
*Time:* 12:45

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Neville(c) vs Austin Aries
*Winner:* Neville
*Time:* 15:40

*Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz(c) with Maryse vs Dean Ambrose
*Winner:* The Miz
*Time:* 10:55



*WWE RAW Presents: Payback*

*Two Fall Match for the United States and Universal Championships*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Kevin Owens
*Winner of Fall One: *Kevin Owens wins United States Championship
*Winner of Fall Two: *Chris Jericho retains Universal Championship
*Time: *17:55
- Kevin Owens wins the US Title and officially moves to Smackdown Live, only to lose it two days later to Randy Orton after SD Commissioner Shane McMahon scheduled the match on SDL

Braun Strowman vs Roman Reigns
*Winner: *Braun Strowman
*Time: *11:50

Seth Rollins vs Samoa Joe
*Winner: *Samoa Joe
*Time: *15:55

*House of Horrors Match*
Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt
*Winner: *Bray Wyatt
*Time: *17:10

*RAW Women's Championship*
Bayley(c) vs Alexa Bliss
*Winner: *Alexa Bliss
*Time: *11:15

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Neville(c) vs Austin Aries
*Winner: *Austin Aries via DQ
*Time: *11:20

*RAW Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys(c) vs Cesaro & Sheamus
*Winner: *The Hardy Boys
*Time: *12:45



*WWE Smackdown Live Presents: Backlash*

*Triple Threat for the WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens
*Winner: *Kevin Owens
*Time: *21:10
- After protesting Shane McMahon decides to give Owens a chance to reclaim glory on SDL, he is entered in a battle royal to determine the No.1 contender to John Cena's WWE Title. The match ends with both Styles and Owens eliminating each other, instead of setting up a decisive singles match for the two Shane makes a triple threat for the WWE Title, Owens wins after pinning Cena

Luke Harper vs Erick Rowan
*Winner: *Luke Harper
*Time: *09:00

*United States Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs Jinder Mahal with Singh Brothers
*Winner: *Jinder Mahal
*Time: *15:45
- SDL after Payback, Shane McMahon sets up Owens/Orton for the US Title, Orton picks up the win and becomes US Champion and a grand slam champion, Mahal wins a no.1 contenders match for the US Title against Orton and wins which begins his reign of terror of the US Title (while is still a cancer it isn't as bad as holding the WWE Title)

*Six Women Tag*
Natalya, Tamina, Carmella vs Becky Lynch, Charlotte, Naomi
*Winner: *The Welcoming Committee via Submission
*Time: *10:05

Sami Zayn vs Baron Corbin
*Winner: *Sami Zayn
*Time: *14:35

*Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs Breezango
*Winner: *The Usos
*Time: *09:15

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Dolph Ziggler
*Winner: *Shinsuke Nakamura
*Time: *15:50



*WWE RAW and Smackdown Live Presents: Money in the Bank*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Roman Reigns vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Seth Rollins vs Dolph Ziggler vs Finn Balor vs Sami Zayn vs Samoa Joe vs Baron Corbin
*Winner: *Samoa Joe
*Time: *29:45

*WWE Championship*
Kevin Owens(c) vs AJ Styles
*Winner: *Kevin Owens
*Time: *20:50

*Universal Championship*
Chris Jericho(c) vs Brock Lesnar
*Winner: *Brock Lesnar
*Time: *12:58

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Naomi(c) vs Lana
*Winner: *Naomi via Submission
*Time: *04:50

*Steel Cage for the RAW Tag Team Championship*
The Hardy Boys(c) vs Cesaro & Sheamus
*Winner: *Cesaro & Sheamus
*Time: *15:00

*United States Championship*
Jinder Mahal(c) vs Randy Orton
*Winner: *Jinder Mahal
*Time: *10:25

*Submission Match for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Neville(c) vs Austin Aries
*Winner: *Neville
*Time: *17:35

*Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz(c) vs Dean Ambrose
*Winner: *Dean Ambrose via DQ
*Time: *08:40

*Eight Women Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Charlotte vs Bayley vs Becky Lynch vs Sasha Banks vs Carmella vs Mickie James vs Natalya vs Nia Jax
*Winner: *Carmella
*Time: *13:20



*WWE RAW Presents: Bad Blood*

*Universal Championship (Samoa Joe Cashes In MITB Briefcase)*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Samoa Joe
*Winner: *Brock Lesnar
*Time: *12:25

Heath Slater vs Curt Hawkins
*Winner: *Heath Slater
*Time: *02:10

*Ambulance Match*
Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman
*Winner: *Braun Strowman
*Time: *16:35

*Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz(c) vs Dean Ambrose
*Winner: *The Miz
*Time: *11:20

*RAW Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss(c) vs Sasha Banks
*Winner: *Sasha Banks via Countout
*Time: *11:40

*30 Minute Iron Man Match for the RAW Tag Team Championship*
Cesaro & Sheamus(c) vs The Hardy Boys
*Winner: *Cesaro & Sheamus
*Time: *30:00

Big Cass vs Enzo Amore
*Winner: *Big Cass
*Time: *05:25

Seth Rollins vs Bray Wyatt
*Winner: *Bray Wyatt
*Time: *12:10



*WWE Smackdown Live Presents: Battleground*

*WWE Championship*
Kevin Owens(c) vs AJ Styles
*Winner: *Kevin Owens
*Time: *17:50

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Naomi(c) vs Lana
*Winner: *Naomi via Submission
*Time: *06:30

*Flag Match*
John Cena vs Rusev
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *21:10

*Punjabi Prison Match for the United States Championship*
Jinder Mahal(c) vs Randy Orton
*Winner: *Jinder Mahal
*Time: *27:40

Sami Zayn vs Mike Kanellis
*Winner: *Sami Zayn
*Time: *07:15

*Fatal 4 Way Elimination Match for No.1 Contendership for Smackdown Women's Championship*
Charlotte vs Becky Lynch vs Natalya vs Tamina
*Winner: *Natalya
*Time: *11:00

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Baron Corbin
*Winner: *Shinsuke Nakamura via DQ
*Time: *12:25

*Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs The New Day
*Winner: *The New Day
*Time: *13:50



*WWE RAW and Smackdown Live Presents: Summerslam*

*Fatal 4 Way for the Universal Championship: If Brock Lesnar loses, he and Paul Heyman will leave WWE*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman vs Samoa Joe
*Winner: *Brock Lesnar
*Time: *20:52

*WWE Championship with Shane McMahon as Guest Referee*
Kevin Owens(c) vs AJ Styles
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *17:20

*RAW Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss(c) vs Sasha Banks
*Winner: *Sasha Banks via Submission
*Time: *13:10

John Cena vs Rusev
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *10:15

*RAW Tag Team Championship*
Cesaro & Sheamus(c) vs Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose
*Winner: *Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose
*Time: *18:35

*United States Championship*
Jinder Mahal(c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura
*Winner: *Jinder Mahal
*Time: *11:25

Finn Balor vs Bray Wyatt
*Winner: *Finn Balor
*Time: *10:40

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Naomi(c) vs Natalya
*Winner: *Natalya via Submission
*Time: *11:10

Randy Orton vs Baron Corbin
*Winner: *Randy Orton
*Time: *07:05

*Enzo Amore Suspended in a Shark Cage*
Big Cass vs Big Show
*Winner: *Big Cass
*Time: *06:30

*Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
The New Day(c) vs The Usos
*Winner: *The New Day
*Time: *19:20



*WWE RAW Presents: Unforgiven*

*Universal Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman
*Winner: *Brock Lesnar
*Time: *22:05

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Neville(c) vs Enzo Amore
*Winner: *Enzo Amore
*Time: *10:40

*Fatal 5 Way Elimination for the RAW Women's Championship*
Sasha Banks(c) vs Alexa Bliss vs Bayley vs Nia Jax vs Emma
*Winner: *Sasha Banks
*Time: *18:40

*RAW Tag Team Championship*
Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose vs Cesaro & Sheamus
*Winner: *Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose
*Time: *15:55

Demon Finn Balor vs Bray Wyatt
*Winner: *Finn Balor
*Time: *11:35

*Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz(c) vs Jason Jordan
*Winner: *The Miz
*Time: *10:15



*WWE Smackdown Live Presents: No Mercy*

*Hell in a Cell: Falls Count Anywhere*
Kevin Owens vs Shane McMahon
*Winner: *Kevin Owens
*Time: *39:00

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Natalya(c) vs Charlotte
*Winner: *Charlotte
*Time: *12:15

*WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs Randy Orton
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *19:20

*I Quit Match*
John Cena vs Rusev
*Winner: *Rusev
*Time: *17:45

Bobby Roode vs Dolph Ziggler
*Winner: *Bobby Roode
*Time: *11:35

*United States Championship*
Jinder Mahal(c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura
*Winner: *Jinder Mahal
*Time: *12:20

Baron Corbin vs Tye Dillinger
*Winner: *Baron Corbin
*Time: *11:40

*Street Fight for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
The New Day(c) vs The Usos
*Winner: *The Usos
*Time: *22:00



*WWE RAW Presents: Halloween Havoc*

*WWE 2K18 Presents: One Night Only - The Return of the Olympic Gold Medalist*
Kurt Angle vs Seth Rollins
*Winner: *Seth Rollins
*Time: *14:08

*Ladder Match for the RAW Women's Championship*
Sasha Banks(c) vs Alexa Bliss
*Winner: *Alexa Bliss
*Time: *12:25

*Universal Championship*
Brock Lesnar vs Finn Balor
*Winner: *Brock Lesnar
*Time: *18:20

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Kalisto(c) vs Enzo Amore
*Winner: *Kalisto
*Time: *08:45

*Elimination Tables Match for the RAW Tag Team Championship*
Cesaro & Sheamus(c) vs The Hardy Boys
*Winner: *Cesaro & Sheamus
*Time: *12:30

*Debut Match*
Asuka vs Emma
*Winner: *Asuka
*Time: *04:25

*Triple Threat for the Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz(c) vs Jason Jordan vs Elias
*Winner: *The Miz
*Time: *08:50

*Ring of Fire Match*
Braun Strowman vs Kane
*Winner: *Braun Strowman
*Time: *10:30



*WWE RAW and Smackdown Live Presents: Survivor Series*

*RAW vs Smackdown Live Classic Survivor Series Match*
Kurt Angle, Braun Strowman, Finn Balor, Samoa Joe, Triple H
vs
Shane McMahon, Randy Orton, Bobby Roode, Shinsuke Nakamura, John Cena
*Winner: *Team RAW
*Time: *33:20

*Universal Champion vs WWE Champion*
Brock Lesnar vs AJ Styles
*Winner: *Brock Lesnar
*Time: *15:25

*RAW Women's Champion vs Smackdown Tag Team Champion*
Alexa Bliss vs Charlotte
*Winner: *Charlotte via Submission
*Time: *15:00

*RAW Tag Team Champions vs Smackdown Tag Team Champions*
Cesaro & Sheamus vs The Usos
*Winner: *The Usos
*Time: *15:55

*RAW vs Smackdown Classic Survivor Series Tag*
Sasha Banks, Bayley, Asuka, Nia Jax, Alicia Fox
vs
Becky Lynch, Naomi, Natalya, Carmella, Tamina
*Winner: *Team RAW
*Time: *18:35

*RAW Intercontinental Champion vs Smackdown United States Champion*
The Miz vs Jinder Mahal
*Winner: *Jinder Mahal
*Time: *09:35

*RAW vs Smackdown Six Men Tag*
The Shield vs The New Day
*Winner: *The Shield
*Time: *21:20



*WWE Smackdown Live Presents: Armageddon*

*WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs Randy Orton
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *23:04

*Special Guest Referees: Shane McMahon & Daniel Bryan*
Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn vs Shinsuke Nakamura & Bobby Roode
*Winner: *Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn
*Time: *21:37

*Lumberjill Match for the Smackdown Women's Championship*
Charlotte(c) vs Natalya
*Winner: *Charlotte
*Time: *10:32

The Bludgeon Brothers vs Breezango
*Winner: *The Bludgeon Brothers
*Time: *01:58

Dolph Ziggler vs Tye Dillinger
*Winner: *Dolph Ziggler
*Time: *13:50

*Fatal 4 Way for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs The New Day vs Chad Gable & Shelton Benjamin vs Rusev & Aidan Rusev
*Winner: *The Usos
*Time: *12:54

*US Open Battle Royal for the United States Championship*
*Winner: *Jinder Mahal
*Time: *12:45



*WWE RAW and Smackdown Live Present: Royal Rumble 2018*

*30 Women Royal Rumble*
*Winner: *Asuka
*Time: *58:57

*No Holds Barred Match for the WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs Randy Orton
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *25:55

*Universal Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose
*Winner: *Brock Lesnar
*Time: *10:55

*30 Men Royal Rumble*
*Winner: *Shinsuke Nakamura
*Time: *01:05:27

*Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz(c) vs Jason Jordan
*Winner: *The Miz
*Time: *08:23

*Two Falls Out of Three for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs Chad Gable & Shelton Benjamin
*Winner: *The Usos
*Time: *13:55



*WWE RAW Presents: Elimination Chamber*

*Elimination Chamber: Winner Faces Universal Champion at Wrestlemania*
Roman Reigns vs Braun Strowman vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor vs Elias vs The Miz
*Winner: *Braun Strowman
*Time: *40:15

*Universal Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Kane
*Winner: *Brock Lesnar
*Time: *08:50

Matt Hardy vs Bray Wyatt
*Winner: *Matt Hardy
*Time: *09:55

*If Nia Jax wins, she will be added to Asuka's Women's Championship Match*
Asuka vs Nia Jax
*Winner: *Asuka
*Time: *08:15

*RAW Tag Team Championship*
Cesaro & Sheamus(c) vs Titus Worldwide vs The Revival
*Winner: *Cesaro & Sheamus
*Time: *10:05

*Women's Elimination Chamber for the RAW Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss(c) vs Sasha Banks vs Bayley vs Mickie James vs Sonya Deville vs Mandy Rose
*Winner: *Alexa Bliss
*Time: *29:35



*WWE Smackdown Live Presents: Fastlane*

*Six Pack Challenge for the WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs John Cena vs Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn vs Baron Corbin vs Dolph Ziggler
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *21:55

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Charlotte(c) vs Ruby Riot
*Winner: *Charlotte via Submission
*Time: *13:45

*Steel Cage for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs The New Day
*Winner: *The Usos
*Time: *19:15

Natalya & Carmella vs Becky Lynch & Naomi
*Winner: *Natalya & Carmella
*Time: *08:55

*Winner Faces WWE Champion as Wrestlemania*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Randy Orton
*Winner: *Shinsuke Nakamura
*Time: *14:50

Rusev vs Mojo Rawley
*Winner: *Rusev
*Time: *05:12

*United States Championship*
Jinder Mahal(c) vs Bobby Roode
*Winner: *Jinder Mahal
*Time: *09:00


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 24 -
Falls Count Anywhere Match for the IC Title
Jeff Hardy (c) def. Umaga

US Championship
Matt Hardy def. MVP (c)

Battle for Brand Supremacy
Kane def. Chris Jericho, CM Punk

Extreme Rules Match for the ECW Championship
Chavo Guerrero (c) def. Tommy Dreamer 

MMA Rules Match
Undertaker def. Big Show

Fatal Four Way Elimination Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
Mr. Kennedy def. Edge(c), Rey Mysterio, Batista

Play Bunny Mania Lumberjill Match
Beth Phoenix & Melina w/ Santino Marella def. Maria & Ashley

No Holds Barred Street Fight 
Triple H def. JBL

Career Threatening Match
Shawn Michaels def. Ric Flair

WWE Championship
Randy Orton (c) def. John Cena w/ Floyd Mayweather as Guest Referee


----------



## BRITLAND

> *Wrestlemania 34*
> 
> *The Blockbuster Faceoff: The Cenation vs The Roman Empire*
> John Cena vs Roman Reigns
> *Winner: *Roman Reigns
> *Time: *22:45
> 
> *WWE Championship*
> AJ Styles(c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura
> *Winner: *AJ Styles
> *Time: *20:20
> 
> *RAW Tag Team Championship*
> The Bar(c) vs Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson vs Titus Worldwide vs The Revival
> *Winner: *The Bar
> *Time: *07:45
> 
> *No DQ Match for the Universal Championship*
> Brock Lesnar(c) vs Braun Strowman
> *Winner: *Braun Strowman
> *Time: *15:55
> 
> *RAW Women's Championship*
> Alexa Bliss(c) vs Nia Jax
> *Winner: *Nia Jax
> *Time: *04:15
> 
> *Mixed Tag*
> Triple H & Stephanie McMahon vs Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey
> *Winner: *Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey
> *Time: *20:40
> 
> *Fatal 4 Way for the United States Championship*
> Jinder Mahal(c) vs Randy Orton vs Bobby Roode vs Rusev with Aidan English & Lana
> *Winner: *Jinder Mahal
> *Time: *08:15
> 
> *New Orleans Tornado Street Fight: If Owens and Zayn lose, they must leave Smackdown Live*
> Shane McMahon & Daniel Bryan vs Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn
> *Winner: *Shane McMahon & Daniel Bryan
> *Time: *15:25
> 
> *Smackdown Women's Championship*
> Charlotte Flair(c) vs Asuka
> *Winner: *Asuka
> *Time: *13:05
> 
> *Fatal 4 Way for the Intercontinental Championship*
> The Miz(c) vs Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe
> *Winner: *Seth Rollins
> *Time: *15:30
> 
> *Ladder Match for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
> The Usos(c) vs The New Day vs The Bludgeon Brothers vs Chad Gable & Shelton Benjamin
> *Winner: *The Bludgeon Brothers
> *Time: *17:50




*WWE RAW Presents: Backlash 2018*

*Universal Championship*
Braun Strowman(c) vs Roman Reigns
*Winner: *Braun Strowman
*Time: *18:10

*RAW Women's Championship*
Nia Jax(c) vs Alexa Bliss
*Winner: *Nia Jax
*Time: *10:46

Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn vs Bobby Lashley & Finn Balor
*Winner: *Bobby Lashley & Finn Balor
*Time: *08:40

*Intercontinental Championship*
Seth Rollins(c) vs Elias
*Winner: *Seth Rollins
*Time: *20:30

Bobby Roode vs Dolph Ziggler with Drew McIntyre
*Winner: *Dolph Ziggler
*Time: *10:01

Ruby Riot vs Bayley
*Winner: *Ruby Riot
*Time: *10:10

*RAW Tag Team Championship*
Matt Hardy & Bray Wyatt(c) vs The Revival vs Titus Worldwide vs The B Team
*Winner: *Matt Hardy & Bray Wyatt
*Time: *12:00



*WWE RAW and Smackdown Live Presents: Money in the Bank 2018*

*Men's Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode vs The Miz vs Kevin Owens vs Rusev vs Jinder Mahal vs Jeff Hardy
*Winner: *Bobby Roode
*Time: *19:53

*RAW Women's Championship*
Nia Jax(c) vs Ronda Rousey
*Winner: *Alexa Bliss via Money in the Bank Cash In
*Time: *11:40

*Last Man Standing for the WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *31:15

*Universal Championship*
Braun Strowman(c) vs Roman Reigns
*Winner: *Braun Strowman
*Time: *15:44

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Carmella(c) vs Asuka
*Winner: *Asuka via DQ
*Time: *11:10

*Intercontinental Championship*
Seth Rollins(c) vs Dolph Ziggler with Drew McIntyre
*Winner: *Dolph Ziggler
*Time: *17:00

Daniel Bryan vs Andrade Cien Almas
*Winner: *Andrade Cien Almas
*Time: *16:19

Bobby Lashley vs Sami Zayn
*Winner: *Bobby Lashley
*Time: *06:35

*Women's Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Alexa Bliss vs Becky Lynch vs Bayley vs Charlotte vs Sasha Banks vs Peyton Royce vs Ember Moon vs Naomi
*Winner: *Alexa Bliss
*Time: *18:30



*WWE Smackdown Live Presents: Vengeance*

*WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs Rusev
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *15:35

*Smackdown Women's Championship: James Ellsworth suspended above the ring in a shark cage*
Carmella(c) vs Asuka
*Winner: *Asuka
*Time: *05:25

*Miz TV: Staring Samoa Joe*

*United States Championship*
Jeff Hardy(c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura
*Winner: *Shinsuke Nakamura
*Time: *14:50

*Two vs One Handicap Match*
The Iconics vs Becky Lynch
*Winner: *The Iconics
*Time: *08:00

*Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
The Bludgeon Brothers(c) vs Team Hell No
*Winner: *The Bludgeon Brothers
*Time: *16:25

*Lucha Libre*
Andrade Cien Almas vs Sin Cara
*Winner: *Andrade Cien Almas
*Time: *14:00

*Elimination Tables Match*
The New Day vs Sanity
*Winner: *Sanity
*Time: *16:00


----------



## Rahil_Ryu

HULK HOGAN vs JOHN CENA at _summerslam 2006._

just swap orton with cena, so orton vs edge.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*Royal Rumble*
The Ascension def. The New Age Outlaws (5:00)

WWE Tag Team Championship
The Usos (c) def. Damien Mizdow and The Miz (9:00)

The Bella Twins def. Paige and Natalya (8:00)

30 Man Royal Rumble Match
Roman Reigns and Daniel Bryan co-won the Royal Rumble (1:10:00)

WWE WHC Championship
Brock Lesnar (c) def. Seth Rollins, John Cena (22:00)

*Fastlane*
Dolph Ziggler, Erick Rowan and Ryback def. The Authority (Big Show, Kane and Seth Rollins) (13:00)

Goldust def. Stardust (8:00)

WWE Tag Team Championship
Cesaro and Tyson Kidd (with Natalya) def. The Usos (9:00)

WWE Divas Championship
Nikki Bella (c) def. Paige (5:00)

Intercontinental Championship
Bad News Barrett (c) def. Dean Ambrose by disqualification (7:00)

US Championship
Rusev (c) (with Lana) def. John Cena by technical submission (18:00)

Winner Faces Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania
Roman Reigns def. Daniel Bryan (23:00)

*WrestleMania 31*
K - WWE Tag Team Championship
Tyson Kidd and Cesaro (c) def. New Day, Los Matadores, The Usos (9:00)

K - ATGMBR
Hideo Itami won by last eliminating Big Show (10:00)

K - Cody Rhodes def. Dustin Rhodes (17:00)

Ladder Match for the IC Title
Damien Mizdow def. The Miz, Bad News Barret (c), Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan, Luke Harper, R-Truth (13:00)

Dolph Ziggler def. Seth Rollins (21:00)

No Disqualification Match
Triple H def. Bray Wyatt (15:00)

AJ Lee and Paige def. The Bella Twins (6:00)

US Championship
John Cena def. Rusev (c) (with Lana) (12:00)

Undertaker def. Sting (14:00)

WWE WHC Championship
Seth Rollins def. Roman Reigns, Brock Lesnar (c) via Money in the Bank Cash In (20:00)

*Payback*
Intercontinental Championship
The Miz def. Damien Sandow (c) (5:00)

Kiss my Arse Match
Dolph Ziggler def. Sheamus (9:00)

WWE Tag Team Championship
The New Day (c) def. Cesaro and Tyson Kidd (9:00)

Russian Chain match for the WWE United States Championship
John Cena (c) def. Rusev (13:00)

Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose def. Bad News Barrett & Luke Harper (8:00)

WWE Championship
Randy Orton def. Seth Rollins (c) by disqualification (14:00)

Brock Lesnar def. The Undertaker (21:00)


----------



## Stevieg1993

Kurt Angle should of remained face throughout the Invasion angle as he was massively over before turning heel/double agent shit and have him win the Royal Rumble in 2002. HHH still could of got involved in the main event at Mania somehow and have it as Triple threat between Chris Jericho v Kurt Angle Vs HHH and have him turn heel on Hulk Hogan not longer after as they could of teamed up and become the all Americans for couple matches then turn on him after a loss leading upto King Of The Ring. Have him make Hogan Tap Out then afterwards start the fued with Edge as Edge was a massive Hulkamaniac and have the hair Vs hair at Summerslam.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series 2011
*Intercontinental Championship*
Cody Rhodes(c) def. Daniel Bryan

*Divas Championship*
Beth Phoenix(c) def. Natalya

*Street Fight*
CM Punk def. Kevin Nash

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Match*
Team Triple H (John Cena, Randy Orton, Sheamus, John Morrison, Zack Ryder) def. Team Awesome Truth (The Miz, R-Truth, Wade Barret, Dolph Ziggler, Christian) 
Survivors: John Cena & Zack Ryder

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Big Show def. Mark Henry (c) by disqualification

*WWE Championship*
The Rock def. Alberto Del Rio(c)


----------



## peowulf

*Summerslam 1991*

*Hulk Hogan & The Ultimate Warrior vs Jake The Snake Roberts & The Undertaker*

*Intercontinental Championship*
Bret Hart vs Mr Perfect

*Million Dollar Championship*
Million Dollar Man Ted DiBiase vs Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat

*WWF Tag Team Championship Streetfight*
The Nasty Boys vs The Legion of Doom

*British Bulldog & Texas Tornado (w/ Jim Duggan) vs Sgt. Slaughter & Col. Mustafa (w/ Gen. Adnan)*

Natural Disasters vs The Rockers

*Jailhouse Match*
Big Boss Man vs The Mountie

Power & Glory vs The Bushwhackers


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 34
*Intercontinental Championship*
Seth Rollins def. The Miz(c), Finn Balor

The Undertaker & Kane & Braun Strowman def. The Bar & Elias

Kurt Angle & Ronda Rousey def. HHH & Stephanie McMahon

*Smackdown! Women's Championship*
Bayley def. Charlotte Flair(c), Becky Lynch, Sasha Banks

*Cash-In For the Smackdown! Women's Championship*
Carmella def. Bayley(c) 

*WWE Championship*
Shinsuke Nakamura (RR Winner) def. Randy Orton(c)

Daniel Bryan & Shane McMahon def. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn

AJ Styles def. Shawn Michaels

*RAW Women's Championship*
Nia Jax (WRR Winner) def. Alexa Bliss(c) by Countout Victory

*Fatal Four Way Elimination Match for the Universal Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) def. Roman Reigns, Samoa Joe, John Cena


----------



## BRITLAND

BRITLAND said:


> *WWE RAW Presents: Backlash 2018*
> 
> *Universal Championship*
> Braun Strowman(c) vs Roman Reigns
> *Winner: *Braun Strowman
> *Time: *18:10
> 
> *RAW Women's Championship*
> Nia Jax(c) vs Alexa Bliss
> *Winner: *Nia Jax
> *Time: *10:46
> 
> Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn vs Bobby Lashley & Finn Balor
> *Winner: *Bobby Lashley & Finn Balor
> *Time: *08:40
> 
> *Intercontinental Championship*
> Seth Rollins(c) vs Elias
> *Winner: *Seth Rollins
> *Time: *20:30
> 
> Bobby Roode vs Dolph Ziggler with Drew McIntyre
> *Winner: *Dolph Ziggler
> *Time: *10:01
> 
> Ruby Riot vs Bayley
> *Winner: *Ruby Riot
> *Time: *10:10
> 
> *RAW Tag Team Championship*
> Matt Hardy & Bray Wyatt(c) vs The Revival vs Titus Worldwide vs The B Team
> *Winner: *Matt Hardy & Bray Wyatt
> *Time: *12:00
> 
> 
> 
> *WWE RAW and Smackdown Live Presents: Money in the Bank 2018*
> 
> *Men's Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
> Finn Balor vs Samoa Joe vs Bobby Roode vs The Miz vs Kevin Owens vs Rusev vs Jinder Mahal vs Jeff Hardy
> *Winner: *Bobby Roode
> *Time: *19:53
> 
> *RAW Women's Championship*
> Nia Jax(c) vs Ronda Rousey
> *Winner: *Alexa Bliss via Money in the Bank Cash In
> *Time: *11:40
> 
> *Last Man Standing for the WWE Championship*
> AJ Styles(c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura
> *Winner: *AJ Styles
> *Time: *31:15
> 
> *Universal Championship*
> Braun Strowman(c) vs Roman Reigns
> *Winner: *Braun Strowman
> *Time: *15:44
> 
> *Smackdown Women's Championship*
> Carmella(c) vs Asuka
> *Winner: *Asuka via DQ
> *Time: *11:10
> 
> *Intercontinental Championship*
> Seth Rollins(c) vs Dolph Ziggler with Drew McIntyre
> *Winner: *Dolph Ziggler
> *Time: *17:00
> 
> Daniel Bryan vs Andrade Cien Almas
> *Winner: *Andrade Cien Almas
> *Time: *16:19
> 
> Bobby Lashley vs Sami Zayn
> *Winner: *Bobby Lashley
> *Time: *06:35
> 
> *Women's Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
> Alexa Bliss vs Becky Lynch vs Bayley vs Charlotte vs Sasha Banks vs Peyton Royce vs Ember Moon vs Naomi
> *Winner: *Alexa Bliss
> *Time: *18:30
> 
> 
> 
> *WWE Smackdown Live Presents: Vengeance*
> 
> *WWE Championship*
> AJ Styles(c) vs Rusev
> *Winner: *AJ Styles
> *Time: *15:35
> 
> *Smackdown Women's Championship: James Ellsworth suspended above the ring in a shark cage*
> Carmella(c) vs Asuka
> *Winner: *Asuka
> *Time: *05:25
> 
> *Miz TV: Staring Samoa Joe*
> 
> *United States Championship*
> Jeff Hardy(c) vs Shinsuke Nakamura
> *Winner: *Shinsuke Nakamura
> *Time: *14:50
> 
> *Two vs One Handicap Match*
> The Iconics vs Becky Lynch
> *Winner: *The Iconics
> *Time: *08:00
> 
> *Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
> The Bludgeon Brothers(c) vs Team Hell No
> *Winner: *The Bludgeon Brothers
> *Time: *16:25
> 
> *Lucha Libre*
> Andrade Cien Almas vs Sin Cara
> *Winner: *Andrade Cien Almas
> *Time: *14:00
> 
> *Elimination Tables Match*
> The New Day vs Sanity
> *Winner: *Sanity
> *Time: *16:00



*WWE Summerslam 2018*
*Brands: * RAW and Smackdown Live
*Date: *August 19th 2018
*Location: *Citi Field, Queens, New York
*Attendance: *46,169


*No Holds Barred for the Universal Championship*
Braun Strowman(c) vs Roman Reigns
*Winner: *Roman Reigns
*Time: *16:10

*RAW Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss(c) vs Ronda Rousey
*Winner: *Ronda Rousey via Submission
*Time: *04:00

*WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs Samoa Joe
*Winner: *AJ Styles via DQ
*Time: *22:45

Baron Corbin vs Finn Balor
*Winner: *Finn Balor
*Time: *03:10

The Miz vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner: *The Miz
*Time: *23:30

*WWE Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
The Bludgeon Brothers(c) vs The New Day
*Winner: *The New Day via DQ
*Time: *09:45

*Ladder Match for the Intercontinetal Championship*
Dolph Ziggler(c) with Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins with Dean Ambrose
*Winner: *Seth Rollins
*Time: *22:00

*Triple Threat for the Smackdown Women's Championship*
Carmella(c) vs Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch
*Winner: *Becky Lynch
*Time: *15:15
- Charlotte turns heel post match attacking Becky Lynch

*Money in the Bank Briefcase*
Bobby Roode(c) vs Kevin Owens
*Winner: *Bobby Roode
*Time: *06:55

*United States Championship*
Shinsuke Nakamura(c) vs Jeff Hardy
*Winner: *Shinsuke Nakamura
*Time: *11:00

*PRESHOW*

*RAW Tag Team Champinship*
The B Team(c) vs The Revival
*Winner: *The B Team
*Time: *06:15

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Cedric Alexander(c) vs Drew Gulak
*Winner: *Cedric Alexander
*Time: *10:15

*Mixed Tag*
Andrade Cien Almas & Zelena Vega vs Rusev & Lana
*Winner: *Andrade Cien Almas & Zelina Vega
*Time: *07:00



*WWE Unforgiven 2018*
*Brands: * RAW
*Date: *September 16th 2018
*Location: *AT&T Center, San Antonio, Texas
*Attendance: *15,216

*Hell in a Cell for the Universal Championship*
Roman Reigns(c) vs Braun Strowman
*Winner: *Roman Reigns
*Time: *34:10

Kevin Owens & Elias vs Finn Balor & Mystery Partner (No Way Jose)
*Winner: *Finn Balor & No Way Jose
*Time: *08:32

*RAW Women's Championship*
Ronda Rousey(c) vs Alexa Bliss
*Winner: *Ronda Rousey
*Time: *12:02

*Tag Team Match*
Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre vs Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose
*Winner: *Dolph Ziggler & Drew McIntyre
*Time: *24:52

Bobby Roode vs Bobby Lashley
*Winner: *Bobby Roode via DQ
*Time: *13:50

Mickie James vs Natalya
*Winner: *Mickie James
*Time: *09:00

*RAW Tag Team Championship*
The B Team(c) vs The Revival
*Winner: *The Revival
*Time: *08:55


*WWE No Mercy 2018*
*Brands: * Smackdown Live
*Date: *October 7th 2018
*Location: *Staples Center, Los Angeles, California
*Attendance: * 16,212

*No DQ Match for the WWE Championship*
Samoa Joe(c) vs AJ Styles
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *22:05

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Becky Lynch(c) vs Charlotte Flair
*Winner: *Becky Lynch
*Time: *09:40

*Mixed Tag*
The Miz & Maryse vs Daniel Bryan & Brie Bella
*Winner: *The Miz & Maryse
*Time: *15:55

The Iconics vs Asuka
*Winner: *Asuka via DQ
*Time: *10:40

Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy
*Winner: *Randy Orton
*Time: *11:35

Aidan English vs Rusev with Lana
*Winner: *Rusev
*Time: *09:00

*Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
The New Day(c) vs The Bar
*Winner: *The New Day
*Time: *10:15


*WWE Survivor Series 2018*
*Brands: * RAW and Smackdown Live
*Date: *November 18th 2018
*Location: *Melbourne Cricket Ground, Melborune, Victoria, Australia
*Attendance: *51,616 

*Team RAW vs Team Smackdown 5-on-5 Survivor Series Tag*
Braun Strowman, Dean Ambrose, Finn Balor, Kevin Owens, Elias
vs
Samoa Joe, Randy Orton, Jeff Hardy, The Miz, Rusev
*Winner: *Team Smackdown
*Time: *33:20

*Universal Champion vs WWE Champion*
Roman Reigns vs AJ Styles
*Winner: *Roman Reigns
*Time: *15:25

*RAW GM vs Smackdown Commissioner: If Kurt Angle loses, he's fired as RAW GM*
Kurt Angle with Stephanie McMahon & Baron Corbin vs Shane McMahon with Paige
*Winner: *Shane McMahon
*Time: *14:34

*RAW Women's Champion vs Smackdown Women's Champion*
Ronda Rousey vs Becky Lynch
*Winner: *Ronda Rousey
*Time: *15:00

*Team RAW vs Team Smackdown Mixed Tag*
John Cena & Nikki Bella vs Daniel Bryan & Brie Bella
*Winner: *John Cena & Nikki Bella
*Time: *09:15

*Team RAW vs Team Smackdown 5-on-5 Survivor Series Tag*
Authors of Pain, The B Team, Titus Worldwide, Breezango, The Ascension
vs
The Usos, The Bar, Sanity, Sanity, The Colons
*Winner: *Team Smackdown
*Time: *09:35

*Intercontinetal Champion vs United States Champion*
Seth Rollins vs Shinsuke Nakamura
*Winner: *Seth Rollins
*Time: *21:20

*RAW Tag Team Champions vs Smackdown Tag Team Champions*
The Revival vs The New Day
*Winner: *The New Day
*Time: *15:55

*Team RAW vs Team Smackdown 5-on-5 Survivor Series Tag*
Alexa Bliss, Bayley, Sasha Banks, Nia Jax, Ember Moon
vs
Carmella, Asuka, Naomi, Billie Kay, Peyton Royce
*Winner: *Team RAW
*Time: *18:35


*PRESHOW*
*RAW vs Smackdown Women's Battle Royal*
*Winner: *Ruby Riot
*Time: *07:45

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Cedric Alexander(c) vs Buddy Murphy
*Winner: *Buddy Murphy
*Time: *08:45

*RAW vs Smackdown Men's Battle Royal*
*Winner: *Andrade Cien Almas
*Time: *09:15


*WWE Armageddon 2018*
*Brands:* Smackdown Live
*Date: *December 16th 2018
*Location: *SAP Center, San Jose, Calfornia
*Attendance: *15,576

*I Quit Match for the WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) vs Samoa Joe
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *23:04

Randy Orton vs Tye Dillinger
*Winner: *Randy Orton
*Time: *01:58

*Ladder Match for the Smackdown Women's Championship*
Becky Lynch(c) vs Charlotte Flair
*Winner: *Becky Lynch
*Time: *17:04

*Number One Contenders Match*
The Miz vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner: *The Miz
*Time: *21:37

*United States Championship*
Shinsuke Nakamura(c) vs Rusev
*Winner: *Shinsuke Nakamura
*Time: *12:45

Andrade Cien Almas vs Jeff Hardy
*Winner: *Andrade Cien Almas
*Time: *07:47

*Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
The New Day(c) vs The Bar
*Winner: *The New Day
*Time: *12:54


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*WWE Evolution *- 

NXT Championship
Kairi Sane(c) vs Asuka

MYC Classic Finals
Io Shirai vs Toni Storm

Naomi vs Melina

Chyna Memorial Battle Royal

Handicap 3 on 2 Match
Divas of Doom vs Riott Squad

Charlotte Flair vs Lita

Smackdown Women's Championship
Becky Lynch(c) vs AJ Lee

RAW Women's Championship
Ronda Rousey(c) vs Mickie James

Alexa Bliss vs Trish Stratus

Women's Tag Team Championship
Sasha Banks & Bayley vs The Bella Twins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series Predictions:

Kickoff -
Randy Orton vs Rey Mysterio

6 Man Tag Match
New Day vs The Show Bar 

Sasha Banks & Bayley vs Liv Morgan & Sarah Logan


Main Show -
US Champion vs IC Champion
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Seth Rollins

RAW vs SD Womnen's Survivor Series Elimination Match 
Team RAW (Nia Jax, Ruby Riott, Ember Moon, Natalya, Alicia Fox) vs Team SD ( Asuka, Naomi, Peyton Royce, Carmella, Zelina Vega)

RAW Tag Champs vs SD Tag Champs
AOP vs The Usos

RAW vs SD Survivor Series Elimination Match
Team Smackdown (Undertaker, Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe, The Miz, Jeff Hardy) vs Team RAW (Shawn Michaels, Braun Strowman, Finn Balor, Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler w/ Drew McIntyre)

SD Women's Champion vs RAW Women's Champion
Ronda Rousey vs Becky Lynch

Shane McMahon vs Baron Corbin

WWE Champion vs Universal Champion
Brock Lesnar vs AJ Styles


----------



## R75

*Wrestlemania XXX*

Triple H vs Daniel Bryan

Usos vs Real Americans

The Shield vs The Wyatt Family

Brock Lesnar vs Batista

Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal

John Cena vs The Undertaker

AJ Lee vs Nikki Bella

Randy Orton vs CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Royal Rumble Card Predictions
Intercontinental Championship 
Dolph Ziggler def. Seth Rollins (c) (20:00)

Last Chance Match for the SD Women's Championship Match
Becky Lynch (c) def. Charlotte (10:00)

30 Man Royal Rumble Match
Drew McIntyre wins by last eliminating Daniel Bryan (1:04:00)

RAW Women's Championship
Ronda Rousey (c) def. Nia Jax (10:00)

WWE Championship
The Miz def. AJ Styles (c) w/ Shane McMahon as Guest Referee (15:00)

30 Woman Royal Rumble Match
Charlotte Flair wins by last eliminating Asuka (52:00)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series 2009
*5 vs 5 Classic Survivor Series Match*
Team Miz (Dolph Ziggler, Drew McIntyre, Jack Swagger, The Miz and Sheamus) def. Team Morrison (Evan Bourne, Finlay, John Morrison, Matt Hardy and Shelton Benjamin) (20:00)

Batista def. Rey Mysterio (6:00)

*5 vs 5 Classic Survivor Series Match*
Team Mickie (Eve Torres, Gail Kim, Kelly Kelly, Melina, and Mickie James) def. Team Michelle (Alicia Fox, Beth Phoenix, Jillian Hall, Layla, and Michelle McCool) (10:00)

Kofi Kingston def. Randy Orton (14:00)

*5 vs 5 Classic Survivor Series Match*
Team JeriShow (Chris Jericho, Big Show, The Hart Dynasty, CM Punk) def. Team DX (Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Kane, Cryme Tyme) (22:00)

*Champion vs Champion vs Champion*
John Cena def. The Undertaker, Christian (18:00)


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania 35*
*Tagline:* The Revolution
*Date:* April 7th, 2019
*Attendance:* 82,265
*Venue:* Metlife Stadium
*City:* East Rutherford, New Jersey

*RAW Women's Championship*
Ronda Rousey(c) vs Becky Lynch
*Winner: *Becky Lynch
*Time: *21:30

*WWE Championship*
The Miz(c) vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner: *Daniel Bryan
*Time: *23:45

*Universal Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs Seth Rollins
*Winner: *Seth Rollins
*Time: *02:30

*No Holds Barred*
Triple H vs Batista
*Winner: *Triple H
*Time: *24:45

*Submission Match for the Smackdown Women's Championship*
Asuka(c) vs Charlotte Flair
*Winner: *Charlotte Flair
*Time: *15:30

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal - Winner Gets a WWE Championship Opportunity*
Braun Strowman, Rey Mysterio, Samoa Joe, Kevin Owens, Elias, Shinsuke Nakamura, Rusev, Big E, Kofi Kingston, Xavier Woods, Curtis Axel, Lince Dorado, Tyler Breeze, EC3, Shelton Benjamin, Bo Dallas, Heath Slater, Titus O'Neil, No Way Jose, Luke Gallows, Karl Anderson, Rhyno, Bobby Roode, Gran Metalik, Kalisto, Chad Gable, Konnor, Viktor, Otis, Tucker, Jinder Mahal, Luke Harper, Ali, Apollo Crews, Andrade, Michael Che, Colin Jost
*Winner: *Braun Strowman
*Time: *10:20

*Retirement Match*
Kurt Angle vs John Cena
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *16:05

Roman Reigns vs Drew McIntyre
*Winner: *Roman Reigns
*Time: *10:10

*Fatal 4 Way TLC for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
The Usos(c) vs The Hardy Boys vs The Bar vs Aleister Black & Ricochet
*Winner: *The Usos
*Time: *11:10

*Intercontinental Championship*
Bobby Lashley(c) vs Finn Balor
*Winner: *Finn Balor
*Time: *04:05

Randy Orton vs AJ Styles
*Winner: *AJ Styles
*Time: *16:20

*Fatal 4 Way for the WWE Women's Tag Team Championship*
Sasha Banks & Bayley(c) vs Nia Jax & Tamina vs Beth Phoenix & Natalya vs The Iconics
*Winner: *Sasha Banks & Bayley
*Time: *10:45


*PRESHOW*

*RAW Tag Team Championship*
The Revival(c) vs Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder
*Winner: *Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder
*Time: *13:20

*Wrestlemania Women's Battle Royal - Winner Gets a WWE Women's Championship Opportunity*
Alexa Bliss, Lacey Evans, Carmella, Maria Kanellis, Nikki Cross, Candice LeRae, Naomi, Ember Moon, Lana, Kairi Sane, Ruby Riot, Liv Morgan, Zelina Vega, Dana Brooke, Mandy Rose, Mickie James, Sonya Deville, Asuka, Sarah Logan
*Winner: *Alexa Bliss
*Time: *10:30

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Buddy Murphy(c) vs Tony Nese
*Winner: *Tony Nese
*Time: *10:40


----------



## SMW

Frakkles said:


> *Invasion 2001*
> 
> Inaugural Brawl
> Goldberg, Hulk Hogan, Sting & Booker T
> *Vs.*
> Stone Cold, The Rock, Undertaker & Kane
> 
> Chris Jericho & Kurt Angle
> *Vs.*
> Kevin Nash & Scott Hall
> 
> Bra & Panties Match
> Trish Stratus & Lita
> *Vs.*
> Torrie Wilson & Stacy Keibler
> 
> Hardcore Championship
> Jeff Hardy (c)
> *Vs.*
> Rob Van Dam
> 
> APA
> *Vs.*
> The Dudley Boyz
> 
> Big Show
> *Vs.*
> DDP
> 
> Edge & Christian
> *Vs.*
> Lance Storm & Mike Awesome​


looks great on paper but the main event no way. Goldberg, Kevin Nash,and Sting weren't gonna give up on guaranteed money. And who can blame them?


----------



## Rookie of the Year

How am I just finding this topic? I love stuff like this!

There's an issue somewhere with the layout, though. My set-up is telling me there's 65 pages, but when I try to go to the last one, I'm on page 56. Weird.

Anyway, I'm going to have a go at re-booking the WCW/ECW Invasion Era. It's tricky but I'm going to try and stick with who was available to work and go from there.

*



WWE Invasion 2001

Booker T, DDP, Rhyno & The Dudleyz (WCW/ECW) def. Stone Cold, Undertaker, Kurt Angle, Kane & Chris Jericho (WWE) (at 29:00)

Bra & Panties- Trish & Lita (WWE) def. Stacy & Torrie (WCW/ECW) (at 5:00)

Hardcore Match- Rob Van Dam (WCW/ECW) def. Jeff Hardy (WWE) (at 12:30)

Tazz (WCW/ECW) def. Scotty 2 Hotty (WWE) (at 3:00)

Kanyon, Hugh Morrus & Raven (WCW/ECW) def. Albert, Billy Gunn & Big Show (WWE) (at 8:00)

Spike Dudley (WWE) def. William Regal (WCW/ECW) (at 5:30)

Billy Kidman (WCW/ECW) def. X-Pac (WWE) (at 7:10)

APA (WWE) def. Palumbo & O'Haire (at 7:00)

Mike Awesome (WCW/ECW) def. Tajiri (WWE) in a Tables Match (at 4:00)

Edge/Christian def. The Impact Players (Lance Storm & Justin Credible) (WCW/ECW)

Click to expand...

**Changes*: Not a ton to this one. Invasion was honestly a pretty great PPV to kick things off. Just got rid of the awful referees match, and decided to present Mike Awesome as more of his ECW Champion presentation, destroying Tajiri. Also moved Regal to the Alliance sooner because he had no business staying on the WWF side for a minute. Also making Tazz more of a factor by killing Scotty. The rest basically stays as is.

*



WWF Summerslam 2001

Kurt Angle (WWF) def. Stone Cold (Alliance) to win the WWF Championship (22:30)

Booker T (w/ Shane) (Alliance) def. The Rock to retain the WCW Championship (15:19)

Kane & Taker (WWF) def. The Dudleyz (Alliance) in a Tag Team Street Fight to win the WCW & WWF Tag Team Championship (10:15)

Rob Van Dam (Alliance) def. Jeff Hardy (WWF) in a Ladder Match to retain the Hardcore Championship (16:33)

Chris Jericho (WWF) def. Tazz (Alliance) (w/ Stephanie McMahon) (12:34)

X-Pac (WWF) def. Tajiri (WWF) for the WWF Light Heavyweight and WCW Cruiserweight Championships (7:33)

DDP, Kanyon & Rhyno (Alliance) def. APA & Spike Dudley (WWF) (7:19)

Edge (WWF) def. Lance Storm (Alliance) for the WWF Intercontinental Championship (11:16)

Click to expand...

**Changes:* Booker beats Rock to look like a threat instead of the jabroni that gets breezed through, Angle gets the heroic victory in the main event. Tazz gets a featured singles spot with Jericho, DDP avoids getting squashed by Taker and instead wins earlier in the card to set him up for a big singles match at an upcoming PPV. RVD/Jeff and Edge/Storm stay intact. The goal of this is to make the Alliance look stronger.

*



WWF Unforgiven 2001

Stone Cold (Alliance) def. Kurt Angle (WWF) to win the WWF Championship (23:12)

The Rock (WWF) def. Shane McMahon & Booker T (Alliance) to win the WCW Championship (15:23)

DDP (Alliance) def. Undertaker (WWF) in a Street Fight (12:22)

Tazz (Alliance) def. Tajiri w/ Torrie Wilson (WWF) (5:34)

Chris Jericho (WWF) def. Rob Van Dam (Alliance) to win the Hardcore Championship (16:33)

Christian (WWF) def. Edge (WWF) to win the Intercontinental Championship

Rhyno (Alliance) def. Spike Dudley (WWF) (5:07)

Hardyz (WWF) def. Dudleyz (Alliance), Impact Players (Alliance) and Big Show & Billy Gunn (WWF) in a Four Corners Elimination Match for the WWF Tag Team Championship (14:21)

Click to expand...

**Changes*: WWF start making dents in the strong Alliance faction. Rock claims the WCW Championship, but does so by pinning Shane. Jericho hands RVD his first loss, and the Hardyz bring back tag team gold to the WWF. However, the man that defected to the Alliance, Stone Cold, has taken the WWF Championship thanks to assistance from former WWF Commissioner William Regal and Tazz. DDP and Tazz are key players in the Invasion angle.

*



WWF No Mercy 2001

Stone Cold (Alliance) def. Kurt Angle (WWF) and Rob Van Dam (Alliance) to retain the WWF Championship (15:15)

Chris Jericho (WWF) def. The Rock (WWF) to win the WCW Championship (23:44)

Undertaker (WWF) def. Booker T (Alliance) (13:12)

The Dudleyz (Alliance) def. Hardyz (WWF) and The Impact Players (Alliance) in a Tag Team Triple Threat match to win the WWF and WCW Tag Team Championship (14:56)

Christian (Alliance) def. Edge (WWF) in a Ladder Match to win the WWF Intercontinental Championship (22:16)

DDP (Alliance) def. Big Show (WWF) following interference by Test, who defects to the Alliance (8:22)

Torrie Wilson (WWF) def. Stacy Keibler (Alliance) in a Lingerie Match (3:08)

Tazz (Alliance) def. Spike Dudley (WWF), Tommy Dreamer (Alliance), Raven (Alliance), Scotty 2 Hotty (WWF), Albert (WWF), Billy Gunn (WWF), Bradshaw (WWF), Faarooq (WWF), Kanyon (Alliance), Mike Awesome (Alliance), Chuck Palumbo (Alliance), Stevie Richards (Alliance) in a Hardcore Battle Royal to win the WWF Hardcore Championship (7:42)

Hurricane (Alliance) def. Billy Kidman (Alliance), X-Pac (WWF) and Tajiri (WWF) in a Fatal 4 Way to win the WCW Cruiserweight Championship (10:09)

Click to expand...

**Changes*: Top of the card stays similar. DDP gets an important but tainted victory over the Big Show. The opening of the card is hot action with cruiserweights, then the Hardcore Battle Royal where Tazz gets to fuck up everyone. And speaking of hot action, the Lingerie match stays intact.

*



WWF Survivor Series 2001

Team WWF (The Rock, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, Kane & Undertaker) def. Team Alliance (Stone Cold, Booker T, Rob Van Dam, Tazz & DDP) (44:57)

Trish Stratus (WWF) def. Ivory (Alliance), Jazz (Alliance), Jacqueline (WWF), Lita (WWF) and Mighty Molly (Alliance) in a Six-Pack Challenge for the WWF Women's Championship (8:45)

Test (Alliance) wins the Immunity Battle Royal (5:50)

Dudleyz w/ Stacy Keibler (Alliance) def. Hardyz (WWF) in a Steel Cage Match to unify the WWF & WCW Tag Team Championships (12:44)

Edge (WWF) def. Christian (Alliance) in a Street Fight to unify the IC and US Championships (11:19)

William Regal (Alliance) def. Tajiri (WWF) w/ Torrie Wilson (3:10)

Rhyno def. Al Snow to win the Hardcore Championship (6:30)

Click to expand...

**Changes:* Much of it the same, with the significant change being the main event. The Alliance guys are actual WCW/ECW guys with the exception of Stone Cold. The women also get a bit extra time to re-introduce their division.


----------



## subhi atari

Rebook the road to wrestlemania 32 part 1 
Royal rumble 2016 
Pre show 
Winners qualify to royal rumble match 
Dudley boyz vs vs Kane and big show vs asencions vs Los matadores
A good match to have on the pre show where winner qualifies to the royal rumble match I have big show and Kane win to qualify to the match 
Opener 
Falls count anywhere I. C title 
Dean Ambrose (c) vs kevin Owens 
Keep the same but Owens wins I. C title 
U. S title 
Alberto del Rio (c) vs Neville 
After del Rio defeats swagger At tlc John Cena returns and was set to be del Rio s challenger at royal rumble but after cena is injured a #1 contender battle royal is set where Neville wins and gets a shot at the u. s title at royal rumble we have a great match between del Rio tactics and Neville high flying skills where del Rio retains after Barret and rusev screw Neville 
Tag team match for tag titles 
Lucha dragons vs new day(c) 
I would have lucha dragons instead of the usos in this match it would be a good match where new day retain there title 
Fatal 4 way match for wwe title 
Roman reigns vs Brock lesnar vs Dolph ziggler vs shemuas (c) 
After being screwed at TLC reigns demands a rematch against shemuas but Stephanie anounces to get title shot reigns would be in a tag match alongside ziggler against shemuas and barret where ziggler pins shmeuas to win the match as it would be anlunced that as reigns and ziggler team won reigns would face shemuas and ziggler for a triple threat match for wwe title at royal rumble but suddenly Brock lesnar returns and f5s all of them and claims he wants a wwe title shot he was screwed off at battleground 2015 as the next Monday night raw it is announced that Brock lesnar would be added to the match making it a fatal 4 way match we have a strong fatal 4 way match where all competitors right to get the title where shemhas retains after pining ziggler as 
30 man royal rumble match 
Bray Wyatt wins to get a wwe title shot at wrestlemania 
Surprise returns 
Sami Zayn 
Aj styles 
Chris Jericho 
Triple h 
X PAC (one night appereance ) 
Some notes from the match 
Reigns enter the royal rumble match as he and triple h elimante each other 
Lesnar also enters rumble match and is elimnated By Wyatt family 
Zayn elimantes Owens 
Bray Wyatt elimnates Ambrose to win rumble match


----------



## subhi atari

How to rebook wrestlemania 27 without changing much of it 
Pre show 
U. S title 
Daniel Bryan vs shemuas 
This match was about to be in the pre show but after interference from superstars including Santino and Kofi Kingston it is anounced that this match will take place at the opener as it will be a fatal 4 way match 

Opener 
Fatal 4 way match for u.s title 
Shemuas vs Kofi Kingston vs Daniel Bryan vs santino 
The show starts in a fast paced match where all 4 have a good match in the 
opener 
Winner Kofi Kingston wins and is crowned as a new u. s champ. 

Singles match 
Rey mysterio vs Cody Rhodes 
Keep the same 
Winner Cody Rhodes 

Tag team match for tag titles 
Kane and big show vs the core 
A better match than the 8 man tag that happened originally at mania 27 at least tag titles are on the line
Winners big show and Kane are new tag champs 

I. C title match 
Ziggler vs Morrison 
Instead of the 6 man tag team match I will have Morrison challenge ziggler for the I. C title and both would have a good match-up 
Winner Dolph ziggler retains and still u. S champ 
I scrapped the Lawler vs Cole match as instead I replaced with the u. S title match in the opener 

Now the 4 main events. 
Singles match 
Randy Orton vs cm punk 
Keep the same 
Winner Orton. 

No holds barred streak match 
Undertaker vs triple h 
Keep the same 
Winner undertaker streak continues 

World heavyweight championship match 
Edge (c) w/Christian vs Alberto del Rio w/brodus Clay and Ricardo Rodriguez 
I will this match before the main event instead of it being in the opener it would Be an amazing match where edge would retain and then would anounce his retirement in an emotional moment alongside his long-time friend Christian 
Winner: edge 

Main event 
The miz cash in match
Stone cold Steve Austin as special guest refree 
Wwe Championship 
The miz vs John Cena (c) 
Actually the miz looks strong in this match and we have a strong match in the 
the miz declares this match as his cash in 
Winner : the miz after Riley distracts Cena 
Post match stone cold Steve Austin deleveirs stunners to both Cena and the miz and everyone goes home happy


----------



## subhi atari

Rebook no way out 2012: 
Opener 
6 man tag team match 
Ziggler swagger Alberto del rio vs kofi Kingston r truth sin cara 
After losing the match at over the limit ziggler and swagger continue their rivalry against kofi kingston and r truth as want anothier shot at the title they keep attacking some superstars in order to force kofi and truth to defend thier titles at no way out as they injure truth and kofi ally Rey mysterio also distracting kof in his match against del rio in which Ziegler swagger del rio attack Kofi and r truth sin cara comes to make the save and the match is announced 
Winners del rio ziggler swagger 

U.s title 
Santino vs otunga 
As an asistant of John laurinties otunga earns himself a match against santino as we have solid match with a comedy feud where santino retains 
Winner santino 

Divas match 
Layla vs Beth Phoeniex 
Keep the same 
Winner Layla 

Fatal 4 way match # 1 contedership for tag titles 
Ptp vs Tyson Kidd gabriel vs Usos vs primo and 
Keep the same 
Winners ptp

Singles match 
Ryback vs local competitor. 
Winner Ryback. 

I. C title match 
Christian Vs Cody Rhodes 
Keep the same 
Winner Christian. 

World heavyweight title 
Jericho vs shemauas 
After over the limit Jericho demands a rematch this match would be the match of the night and steal the show Shemaus wins as del rio attacks him post match 
Winner shemuas 

Steel cage match 
Big show vs John cena. 
Keep the same 
Winner cena 
Instead this match is before the main event unlike the original 

Main event 
Triple threat match for wwe title 
Cm punk vs Daniel Bryan Vs Kane 
Winner cm punk 
Keep the same instead this match main events the Ppv


----------



## subhi atari

Rebook Nxt takeover Dallas 2016 
Opener 
The revival vs American Alpha 
Keep the same 
Winners American Alpha 

Singles match 
Nakamura vs Baron Corbin 
As william regal comes out and announces nxt's new signing shinsuke nakamura Baron Corbin comes out and assualts nakamura by declaring that nobody culd steal the spotlight from him in nxt we have a really good match where nakamura gets his reveng by wininng in his debut match. 
Winner nakamura 

6 man tag team match 
Enzo amore and Cass and 
Crews vs Elias and vaudvelliens. 
As Elias and Crews where feuding at the time why not add Enzo Cass and the vaudvellins into the match as they can continue thier feud in the main roster post wrestlemania 
Winners Elias and vaudvellins 
As crews Enzo Cass and vaudvellins head to the main roster


Singles match for nxt womens title 
Bayley vs asuka 
Keep the same 
Winner asuka 

Submission match 
Samoa Joe vs Austin Aries 
Samoa Joe was close to pin Baron Corbin and earn title shot but suddenly Austin Aries music hits as he debuts by costing Samoa Joe his title shot and attacking him Aries goes on to win a series of matches to look strong as they would renew their rivalry that they had at tna as it will be a submission match in watch they would have a hard hitting submission match in which Samoa Joe wins and then moves on to get his rematch against fin balor at nxt the end 
Winner Samoa Joe 

Main event 
For nxt title 
Past vs present 
Fin balor vs sami Zayn 
Since sami Zayn has been injured fin balor has proven himself as a great champ defeating Kevin Owens appolo Crews and Samoa Joe as he had come close to neville's record of nxt titles sami Zayn has returned from injury and debuted in the main roster also he won a #1 contendership match against Corbin and Joe to get a title shot at nxt take-over Dallas where would go to face the demon fin balor in match similar to Neville vs sami Zayn match at take-over but instead this is the time for sami Zayn to pass the torch to fin balor as they would have a nearly 5 star match and steal the show In a phenomenal main event where fin balor emerge victorious as post match both men shake hands and have a hug as sami Zayn would have his farewell from the nxt crowd as he would go and continue his journey in the main roster. 
Winner demon Finn balor


----------



## subhi atari

Rebook Roman reigns U. S title Run how to make it better : 
At summerslam 2016 :reigns would have an actual match against rusev which would go to 16 minutes as rusev reatans his title by DQ after hitting reigns with steel chair 

At night of champions 2016 : reigns would have a rematch against rusev where rusev would win by cheating after Lana distracts reigns 

Next night on raw reigns would declare another rematch as it would be inside hell in a cell to make sure Lana doesn't get on rusev behalf 

Hell in a cell 2016: after a brutal match reigns would finally win the u. s title after pining rusev as both men had a great and extreme match inside the cell 

Roadblock end of the line 2016: after tensions rose between reigns and Jericho reigns defends the u. s title against Chris Jericho where after a good match reigns retains the u.s title and gets revenge on Jericho. 

Royal rumble 2017 : reigns enters the rumble match but is eliminated by strowman as strowman puts his sights on u. s title 

Fastlane 2017 a match is set between reigns and strowman for the u. s title where Roman reigns where we have a great match between them in the main event as reigns gets the win but post match samoa Joe attacks reigns putting him on coquilina clutch 

Wrestlemania 33 : Roman reigns defends his u. s title against Samoa Joe as both samoans delevier a great back and forth match where reigns gets the win. After Rollins distracts Samoa Joe 

Raw after mania reigns would be forced to defend his u. s title on raw in a fatal 4 way match featuring sami Zayn rusev and jericho where reigns losses his title to sami Zayn after strowman attacks reigns allowing sami Zayn to pin rusev and get the u. s. Title. In which Zayn and u. s title would transfer to smackdown as reigns would continue his feud with strowman.


----------



## subhi atari

Rebook triple h new evolution stable :back in 2017 when Samoa Joe debuted and attacked Rollins he then reformed an alliance along with triple h and owens as everyone predicted that it's a dominant stable similar to evolution as triple h is acting as Ric flair in 2004 where he was a part timer and a leading manager as owens is acting as triple h in 2004 where he was the leading guy and a world champion as Samoa Joe was acting as Batista the monsterous guy and the powerhouse of the stable as what's missing was to have any superstars play the role that Randy Orton had in 2004 which was the young and most talented guy in the stable so who from the raw roster in 2017 could have played that role here are some candidates : 
Neville : somehow similar to Orton as back in 2004 Orton was the intercontinental champ as neville is the cruiserweight champ and he could perfectly adapt the role that Orton played in evolution. 
Sami Zayn : as It looks somehow immpossible as sami was a a babyface in early 2017 but it could have really worked as sami Zayn could perfectly adapted the role Randy Orton played in 2004 as we would be the young and talented guy in the stable 
Fin balor : this one looks perfect as fin balor was ready to return from injury so why not make him return by attacking seth Rollins and joining owens Joe and hhh. 
As after having some candidates I choose fin balor as forth member of the stable as he would return to get reveng on Rollins aligning himself with the stable but after the draft where Owens is transferred to smackdown I will have balor and Joe being top credible heels in the roster feuding with the. Likes of Rollins, Ambrose, reigns, lesnar, Kurt angle, Jason Jordan and the Hardy boyz as this would lead to a feud between triple h and Kurt angle as surprisingly Kevin owens replacment would be revealed as Bobby roode who really has the momentum to act as triple h in evolution which this would lead to neville joining the stable which would lead to a 5 on 5 elimnation match at survivor series 2017 as team evolution 2.0( triple h neville booby roode Samoa Joe and fin balor) vs team Kurt angle ( Rollins Ambrose reigns Jason Jordan and Kurt angle) as this stable would dominate raw in 2017 as at TLC 2017 I will have a moment similar to a moment at armagedon 2003 where evolution held all titles in the raw roster I will have a similar moment at TLC 2017 where Bobby roode is intercontinental Champion Joe and balor are tag champs neville as a cruiserweight champ all standing tall


----------



## subhi atari

Rebook Kurt angle second run in wwe (2017-2019) how to make it better part 1 : the night after mania 33 triple h strowman samoa Joe owens all seperate Rollins and jericho and Roman reigns they get to attack him until Kurt angle music surprisingly hits and he is announced as the new general manager of raw as he suspemds both triple h and Stephanie have him make some important decisions such as making titles being defended on weekly episodes giving young superstars opportunities to prove themselves post summerslam Stephanie McMahon returns and challenges Kurt Angel to a match where Stephanie chooses a superstar to represent her (Samoa Joe) as Kurt Angel chosees Jason Jordan forget about illegal son crap but this is all about that Kurt angle is impressed by Jordan as Jordan reminds him of himself back In 2002 when he was young as samoa Joe wins by submitting Jordan triple returns and pedigrees Kurt angle marking the return of the authority Kurt angle makes his first return to in ring action since 2006 at suvrivor series 2017 where he forms a team to face to a face a team captained by tripe h as team triple h win after cheating their feud continues after triple h manipulates Jordan to betray angle which lead to a match between jordna and angle where angle wins the match as post match triple h attacks angle which sets a match between them at mania 34 as winner would get full control of Monday night raw (just exclude Ronda Rousey and stpehanei of the match and make it personal) at mania 34 angle face triple h in a 1 on 1 match where he gets his victory and revenge on triple h as angle gets full control on Monday night raw as they have a phenomenal match at mania 34


----------



## subhi atari

Rebooking Kurt angle wwe run (2017-2019) part 2 
After angle gets control of Monday night raw he gets into a new feud with Corbin who the McMahon family has appointed him the Constable of Monday night raw in order to survive angle puts Corbin in a match against Chad Gable in which if Corbin losess he would resign from controlling Monday night Raw Corbin wins after interference by Elias and mcyntire as it's corbins time to choose Kurt angle's oponent as if Kurt angle losess he would lose his job as when it's time for Corbin to choose the oponent of Kurt angle he anounces a huge surprise by anouncing that angle would face brock lesnar for the universal title at summerslam 2018 and if angle lost he would lose his job and leave Monday night Raw this returns us to 2003 days where both men feuded back at smackdown for the wwe title as it's somehow kind of nostalgic match as at summerslam 2018 angle was about to win by submitting lesnar until Corbin interferes and distracts angle as Brock lesnar hits f5 pins angle and wins the match which means that Kurt angle would be forced to leave Monday night raw


----------



## subhi atari

Rebook Kurt angle wwe run (2017-2019) part 3 
he loses his job Corbin would take full control of raw until 2 weeks before survivor series where Corbin was having a match against Rollins for I. C title until A masked man gets down and attacks Corbin to reveal himself as Kurt angle who returns to get revenge after a 3 months absence it is announced that Kurt angle would have a match against Baron Corbin at survivor series 2018 where Kurt angle wins the match but gets attacked by Corbin allies mcyntire and Elias then he would get some partners to face mcyntire Corbin and Elias until post fastlane 2019 where would anounce that he would be having a retirement match at mania 35 after that anouncment a tournament would be held to choose who would have the honour to face Kurt angle at wrestlemania 35 drew mcynitre wins the tournament last defeating Rey mysterio to get a match against Kurt angle where he promises to make mcyntire tap for the angle lock as we go to wrestlemania 35 we have a really strong 15 minute match where mcyntire win be defeating Kurt angle after making him tapout in his retirement match as Kurt angle says good-bye to The wwe universe after delivering a strong match-up


----------



## Chelsea

WrestleMania 31

1. Daniel Bryan defeats Dolph Ziggler (c) (Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship)

2. Dean Ambrose defeats Roman Reigns

3. Luke Harper defeats John Cena (c) (Singles match for the United States Championship)

4. AJ Lee and Paige defeat The Bella Twins

5. Bray Wyatt defeats Triple H

6. Masked Kane defeats Seth Rollins

7. The Undertaker defeats Sting

8. Seth Rollins defeats Brock Lesnar (c) and Randy Orton (Triple threat match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship; Seth's cash-in match)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Dark Match - Ric Flair def. King Booker 

WrestleMania 23
*World Tag Team Championship*
Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy(c) def. Lance Cade & Trevor Murdoch (8:00)

*ECW Championship*
CM Punk(c) def. RVD (14:00)

*US Championship*
Chavo Guerrero def. Chris Benoit(c), Rey Mysterio (9:00)

*9 Man Money in The Bank Ladder Match*
Bobby Lashley def. Mr. Kennedy, MVP, Kane, Umaga, Carlito, Johnny Nitro, The Great Khali, Sandman (20:00)

*Hardcore Match for the WWE Championship*
Edge def. Randy Orton w/ Mick Foley as Guest Ref (16:00)

*MITB Cash in Match for the WWE Championship*
Bobby Lashley def. Edge(c)

*Battle of the Billionaires*
Shawn Michaels (w/ Donald Trump) def. The Undertaker (w/ Vince McMahon) (18:00)

*Double Retirement Match*
Steve Austin def. Hulk Hogan (10:00)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena (Royal Rumble Winner) def. Batista(c) (17:00)


----------



## Dove*

*2010 Summerslam*

*Dolph Ziggler vs Kofi Kingston* - Should have been match *with ending 1,2,3, not Nexus invading.*

*Melina defeated Alicia Fox * - should have been *Melina vs LayCool*

*Randy Orton defeated Sheamus (c) by disqualification* - that was logic i think

*Big Show heel vs 619.*

*Kane vs The Straight Edge Society.*

Kane was searching for the Undertakers attacker. It should have been The Straight Edge Society. But he claimed it was 619 and later it was clear that it was him all along. Big Show stupidly burried SES and Kane crushed 619. That was stupid.

*But the most absurd was main event - and CENA WINS LOL.*

It was supposed to be *Nexus or D-Bryan victory.*


----------



## subhi atari

Extreme rules 2015 rebooking
Opener 
Tag team match for tag titles 
New day vs cesaro and Tyson Kidd 
Same match but I will have this match open the show instead of Harper vs Ambrose as I will have new day win and begin the show in a hot way by making a title change 
Winners new days 

Chain match dusty Rhodes special refree
Stardust vs goldust 
At wrestlemania 31 stardust was about to get his hands on the intercontinental title but suddenly goldust has distracted him and throw him of the ladder which lead to another rivalry between those 2 but in a chain match I will have stardust get the win here after a good match in which post match stardust would destroy his brother 
Winner stardust 

Singles match for divas title 
Nikki Bella vs Naomi 
Keep the same 
Winner Nikki Bella 

Falls count anywhere 
Bray Wyatt vs ryback 
Post wrestlemania bray Wyatt relievers a creepy promo about his loss against undertaker until ryback interrupts him by saying that bray Wyatt keeps bragging about his 
but the truth is that bray Wyatt is nothing without Erick rowan and Luke Harper as ryback cleans the ring and attacks bray Wyatt, Wyatt gets revenge by attacking ryback backstage costing him his #1 contedership match against Roman reigns and Randy Orton in which Dolph ziggler has replaced ryback as this leads to a falls count anywhere match between Wyatt and ryback as deliever a great match bray Wyatt wins by the help from Erick Rowan and Luke Harper as the Wyatt family reunites 
Winner bray Wyatt 

6 man tag team match Chicago street fight. 
Dean Ambrose Neville and Dolph ziggler vs Barret shemuas and Kane 
Post wrestlemania after shemaus returned and brutally attacked several superstars such as ziggler Daniel Bryan dean Ambrose and the debuting Neville with the help of bad news Barret shemuas was schedules to have a match against Daniel Bryan at the event for the intercontintal title but after Daniel Bryan was injured and removed from extreme rules as announced on raw we have Kane as director of operations decide that shemuas would have the opportunity to face Daniel Bryan for the I. C title when he is health but ziggler Ambrose Neville intterupts Kane saying that they deserve this opportunity more than shemuas as chaos breaks out when Barret interferes as he shemuas and Kane get into a brawl against ziggler Neville Ambrose in which a 6 man Chicago street fight is decided as all 6 men deliever a brutal match in which chiars steel steps and ladders are used as we get a one he'll of a fight 
Winners Neville Ambrose ziggler 

Last man standing match 
Roman reigns vs big show 
Keep the same 
Winner Roman reigns. 

Steel cage match for u. s title 
Rusev vs John Cena (c) 
Change the Russian chain match with a steel cage match as it would be a better stipulation where John Cena wins here after a great match inside the cage. 

Main event 
Extreme rules match for the wwe title singles match 
The viper Randy Orton vs the architect Seth Rollins. 
This match must have been a great one as it had well written storyline as this should have been an extreme rules match where we get an monsterous version of Randy Orton where orton would anything to get the wwe title and revenge on Rollins we get a fantastic Extreme rules match where they get to the extreme as Seth Rollins gets the win By the help from j and j security 
Just forget about the original steel cage match they had and make them have a one he'll of an extreme rules match where weapons are used everywhere as the crowd chants this is awesome 
Winner Seth Rollins


----------



## Lord Trigon

Wrestlemania 2000
I'm not going to touch the best thing on the card (the ladder match) but I'll take a crack at the rest.

WWF Title - Special Guest Referee: Mick Foley
Triple H (c) w. Stephanie McMahon vs *The Rock* w. Vince McMahon
I was going to keep the first heel victory but since I've got heels winning the other singles titles and E&C about to turn I think we need a happy ending. Foley calls it down the middle, Vince does the turn screws the Rock with a chair and Steph lowblows Foley, HHH Vince inserts himself as referee. HHH hits the Pedigree, Rock kicks out at 2, furious HHH grabs the sledgehammer nails the Rock, Vince counts 2 but Foley pulls him out of the ring and gives him and Steph Socko Claws, HHH gets Socko but kicks him and throws him back in the ring. HHH attempts Pedigree but Rock recovers from behind and Rock Bottoms HHH, Foley makes 3 count, PPV ends with Foley crowning Rock champion, the two embracing and Rock giving Foley his sendoff. 

Hardcore Title chase re-emerges and moves back into the ring, Hardcore Holly eventually clears the ring of all participants before receiving a surprise candy jar to the head from Crash who retains. Crash celebrates on the stage and is blindsided and beat down by the Radicalz, Perry Saturn pins him to become Hardcore Champion and they hold up all four midcard singles belts.

Tag Team Title - Triangle Ladder Match
Dudley Boyz (c) vs Hardy Boyz vs *Edge & Christian*

6 Person Mixed Tag
*Acolytes & Chyna* vs T&A & Trish Stratus

Intercontinental Title - Triple Threat
Kurt Angle (c) vs Chris Jericho vs *Chris Benoit*

6 Man Tag
*Rikishi, Grandmaster Sexay & Scotty 2 Hotty* vs Big Show, X-Pac & Road Dogg w. Tori

Handicap Match
*Kane* w. Paul Bearer vs Big Bossman & Bull Buchanan w. Pete Rose

Light Heavyweight Title
Taka Michinoku (c) vs *Dean Malenko*

Hardcore Title
Crash Holly (c) vs Hardcore Holly
No finish, Crash takes a beating before bailing on the match fleeing throughout the backstage area with Hardcore in pursuit. Skits involving the chase air in between matches throughout the night with the likes of Al Snow, Steve Blackman, Tazz, Mean Street Posse, The Godfather & Hos, The Headbangers and anyone else not booked on the show.

*Val Venis* w. Moolah vs Mark Henry w. Mae Young
Attitude Era style juvenile comedy angle, Venis being sucked into a love triangle he wants no part. Venis gets the win but receives post-match humiliation Bronco Buster from Mae Young after refuting Moolah's advances. Mouth wash is the prop of choice.

European Title
D'lo Brown (c) vs *Eddie Guerrero*


----------



## baddass 6969

I'm going to attempt to fix this years WrestleMania. Now while their were some things I liked, their was a lot I didn't, and then some that just plain old didn't make any sense. I also thought it was bullshit that Triple H. not only appeared twice, but also had the longest match on the show. Between his H.O.F. segment, and the match along with entrance, your talking a little less then an hour involving Triple H.( not just him, but still none the less). He should have went in, did some segment like Stone Cold did, involving the groups characters and that had been it. 

Lets start off with the Kickoff. 
First off I wouldn't have had either the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal or the Womens Battle Royal on the Kickoff's, as I personally believe any time their celebrity involvement, it needs to be on the main card. Instead of the Womens Battle Royal, I would have done the Smackdown Womens Title Match involving Champion Mandy Rose facing Sonya Deville. 

I would have kept the Raw Tag Titles on the Kickoff , in addition I would have added The New Day vs a surprise team to get them into the Smackdown Tag Titles match, also I wouldn't have put Aleister Black and Ricochet in the Smackdown Tag Titles match. 

I believe they should have sent Dean Ambrose on the WrestleMania card, theirs so much more I would have done, but lets stick to the card and I'll explain the matches then . 

Kickoff 

Cruiserweight Title 
Buddy Murphy vs Drew Gulak 

Raw Tag Titles 
The Revival vs Kurt Hawkins/Zack Ryder 

Last Chance , winners get entered into Smackdown Fatal Four Way for Smackdown Tag Titles 
The New Day vs Sanity 
New Day picks up the win here, and Vince is so pissed on Smackdown he fires disbands Sanity, and sends them all packing. This would explain why Eric Young went to Raw, Alexander Wolfe went to U.K. N.X.T. and Killian Dane back to N.X.T.

Smackdown Womens Title 
Sonya Deville vs Mandy Rose 

Show opens the same with the first two matches being the same 

Universal Title 
Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins 

Randy Orton vs A.J. Styles 

7 Person Ladder Match for U.S. Title 
R. Truth vs Samoa Joe vs Rey Mysterio vs Shinsuke Nakamaura vs Rusev vs Andrade vs Ali

Shane vs Miz

Womens Tag Titles Fatal Four Way 
Iconic's vs Boss-N-Hug Connection vs Tamina/Nia Jax vs Natalya/Beth Phoinex 
During the match an all out melee insues, and the ref loses control and it's declared a no contest, however Alexa Bliss's music hits and she says no its not going down like this, tonight is all about the Women, and with that the rest of the Women not doing anything that night come out for the WrestleMania Womens Battle Royal, before the bell rings a new entrance is herd, and Asuka comes out in a different wardrobe and facepaint. She fucks shit up and winds up winning. 

Kurt Angle vs Baron Corbin 

Smackdown Tag Titles Six Pack Challenge 
The Uso's vs The Hardy's vs The Bar vs The New Day vs The New Age Outlaws vs Kevin Owens/Samy Zayn 

W.W.E. Title 
Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston 

Hall Of Fame Segment 

Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal 

I.C. Title 
Finn Balor vs Dolph Ziggler 

Roman Reigns/Dean Ambrose vs Drew McIntyre /Bobby Lashley 

Raw Womens Title 
Triple Threat 
Ronda Rousey vs Charlotte Flair vs Becky Lynch 

Here is 17 matches, and while it's longer, it seems better.


----------



## Lord Trigon

Wrestlemania XV

WWF Title
The Rock (c) vs *Stone Cold Steve Austin*

Hell in a Cell Triple Threat
*The Undertaker* vs Mankind vs Kane

Lion's Den Match
*Ken Shamrock* vs X-Pac

Intercontinental Title
Val Venis (c) vs *Owen Hart*

*Big Bossman* w. Test vs Goldust w. Blue Meanie

Tag Team Title - Tornado Tag Street Fight
New Age Outlaws (c) vs *Acolytes*

*Triple H* vs Big Show w. Chyna

Women's Title
Sable (c) vs *Ivory*

European Title
*D'lo Brown* (c) vs Jeff Jarrett w. Debra

Mean Street Posse vs *The Brood*

Hardcore Title
Hardcore Holly vs The Godfather vs *Al Snow* w. Head


----------



## Lord Trigon

Wrestlemania X8

*The Rock* vs Hollywood Hogan

Tag Title - Bar Room Brawl
Billy & Chuck (c) vs *A.P.A*

Undisputed Title
Chris Jericho (c) w. Stephanie McMahon vs *Triple H*

Stone Cold Steve Austin & Rob Van Dam vs *The Outsiders*

Women's Title 
Jazz (c) vs *Trish Stratus*

Mixed Tag Tables Match
*Hardy Boyz & Lita* vs Dudley Boyz & Stacy Kiebler

Intercontinental Title
*Booker T* (c) vs Diamond Dallas Page w. Christian

Hardcore Title
Goldust (c) vs *Kane*

European Title
*William Regal *(c) vs The Hurricane w. Mighty Molly

Kurt Angle & Mr. Perfect vs *Edge & Rikishi*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WWE Super ShowDown (2019)
51-Man Battle Royal (*Elias Wins*)

IC Championship - *Demon Bálor* vs Andrade

CW Championship - *Tony Nese* vs Ariya Daivari

*Baron Corbin* vs Ricochet

*The Undertaker* vs Drew McIntyre

*Braun Strowman* vs Lashley

WWE Championship - *Kofi Kingston* vs Randy Orton vs Mustafa

Hell in a Cell Match for Shane's World Cup Trophy - *Shane McMahon* (w/ Elias) vs The Miz

Universal Championship - *Seth Rollins* vs Shawn Michaels

*Roman Reigns* vs Goldberg


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania XXVII*
*Tagline: *The Final Chapter
*Date: *April 3rd, 2011
*Location: *Georgia Dome, Atlanta, Georgia
*Attendance: *71,617
*Guest Host: *The Rock

*WWE Championship Featuring Special Guest Referee: Stone Cold Steve Austin
If Cena wins, Nexus must disband & Barrett is fired from RAW, if Barrett wins, Cena is fired from RAW*
Wade Barrett(c) vs John Cena
*Winner: *John Cena
*Time: *19:51

*Six Person Mixed Tag Lumberjill Match*
John Morrison, R-Truth, Snooki with Trish Stratus vs Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Vickie Guerrero
*Winner: *John Morrison, R-Truth, Snooki
*Time: *03:17

*No Holds Barred*
The Undertaker(c) vs Triple H
*Winner: *The Undertaker
*Time: *29:23

The Miz vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner: *Daniel Bryan
*Time: *13:45

*TLC for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs Christian
*Winner: *Christian
*Time: *22:18

*Two vs One Handicap Match for the Women's Championship*
Laycool(c) vs Beth Phoenix
*Winner: *Beth Phoenix
*Time: *01:32

*Intercontinental Championship*
Cody Rhodes(c) vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner: *Rey Mysterio
*Time: *11:58

*The Nexus vs The WWE 16 Man Elimination Tag*
Justin Gabriel, David Otunga, Heath Slater, Ezekiel Jackson, Mason Ryan, Husky Harris, Michael McGuillity, Darren Young
vs
C.M Punk, Randy Orton, Sheamus, Kane, Big Show, Booker T, Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne
*Winner: *Team WWE (C.M Punk last survivor eliminating Justin Gabriel)
*Time: *24:46

*Opening Segment*
The Rock returns to WWE for the first time in seven years, makes the same promo as he did on his RAW return in 2011. Later interrupted by Alberto Del Rio who complains about not getting a match on the card, of which Rock takes him out along with his announcer and Brodus Clay and ruins his fancy car.


----------



## Chelsea

WrestleMania XI

1. Lawrence Taylor defeats Bam Bam Bigelow (Singles match)
2. The Allied Powers (Lex Luger and The British Bulldog) defeat The Smoking Gunns (Billy Gunn and Bart Gunn) (c) and The Million Dollar Corporation (Irwin R. Schyster and Tatanka) (Triple threat tag team match for the WWF Tag Team Championship)
3. Doink the Clown defeats Bob Backlund (Singles match)
4. The Undertaker defeats Yokozuna ("I Quit" match)
5. The 1-2-3 Kid defeats Razor Ramon (c) (Singles match for the WWF Intercontinental Championship)
6. Shawn Michaels defeats Diesel (Singles match)
7. Bret Hart defeats Owen Hart (c) (No Holds Barred match for the WWF World Heavyweight Championship)


----------



## subhi atari

Rebook battleground 2017 how to make it better Pre show 
Dolph ziggler def tye Dillinger 
A great match to be in the pre show where ziggler would act as a full heel we have a good 10 minute match where ziggler gets the win 
Opener 

Tag titles new day vs the usos 
Keep the same 

Womens title match
Naomi vs Natalya 
A good women match Naomi gets the win 
Baron Corbin briefcase open challenge 

Baron Corbin vs mike bennete 
Mike Bennet answers baron challenge the match gets to good 9 minutes after mike Bennet was about to win the match but Corbin gets the win by cheating as mike Bennet looks strong 


Punjabi prison match for wwe title 
Jinder mahal w/ Singh brothers def rusevw/Aiden English and Lana 
A good match where both monsters show there best but after a brawl breaks out between Aiden English and the Singh brothers Lana 
jinder mahal as rusev was about to escape the prison great kahli suddenly returns to help jinder mahal and attacks rusev as jinder retians 

Best of 7 seven series match # 6 for u. S title 
Sami zayn def aj styles 
Zayn and aj styles would have a respectful feud for the u. S title where both put thier sights to make this title great again in this match sami zayn wins the u. S title 
the final match of the series at summerslam after a fantastic match. 

Kevin owens vs Randy Orton ends in no contest 
The match goes to 14 minutes as the match ends in no contest after both engage in a brawl resulting in a falls count anywhere match at summerslam. 

Main event 
#1 contenders match for wwe title at summerslam 
Shinsuke nakamura vs John Cena 
We have a nearly 5 star match where John Cena pasess the torch to nakamura in a phenomenal match as nakamura gets the win and gets to face jinder mahal at summerslam 2017 post match 
Cena and nakmura hug as the show events in a good note


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Judgment Day 2009
*ECW Championship*
Christian(c) def. Jack Swagger

*No DQ Match*
CM Punk def. Kane 

*US Championship*
The Miz def. MVP(c)

*IC Championship*
Rey Mysterio(c) def. Chris Jericho 

Cody Rhodes & Ted Dibiase Jr. def. Batista & John Cena 

*WHC Championship*
Jeff Hardy def. Edge(c) via DQ

*Hell in a Cell Match for the WWE Championship*
Randy Orton(c) def. Triple H


----------



## subhi atari

Great balls of fire 2017 rebooking 
Pre show 
Slater vs Curt Hawkins 
Good 3 minute match where Slater emerges victorious 

Main show
Opener 30 man iron man match 
For tag titles 
Hardy boyz vs cesaro and shemuas
Keep the same but instead this match opens the show on a high note 

Singles match
Jason Jordan w/ Kurt angle vs Bray Wyatt 
Jordan would have get an upperhand as Kurt angle's son but then Kurt angle is targeted by Bray Wyatt as bray Wyatt claims that angle is not a worthy general manager Jordan defends his father against bray Wyatt which sets up a match where after a good match bray Wyatt gets the win 
Winner bray Wyatt 

Last man standing 
Big show vs Braun strowman 
We have a great match where both strowman and show deliever a brutal match where strowman wins and estblashes himself as a dominant monster
Winner Braun strowman 


Singles match 
Fin balor vs Samoa Joe 
I will have tensions rise between both Joe and balor on extreme rules where both cost themselves the fatal 5 way match at extrme rules they attack each other in weekly episodes which leads to a match at great balls of fire where Samoa Joe gets the win 
Winner Samoa Joe 

Singles match cruiser weight title 
Neville vs akira tozawa w/Crews and Titus 
Keep the Same but this match is on the mainshow instead 
Winner Neville 

3 on 2 handicap match for intercontintal title 
Miz mourtage vs Ambrose and Rollins 
extreme rules the miz defeats dean Ambrose as Bo Dallas and Axel cost Ambrose the match raw post extreme rules miz mourtage bruttaly assault dean Ambrose until Seth Rollins makes the save which sets a match 3 on 2 handicap where if Rollins and Ambrose win dean Ambrose would get his title back we have great match as miz mourtage get the victory after distarcting Ambrose 
Winners mizmourtage 

Sasha banks vs Alexa bliss 
Keep the same 

Main event 
Universal title 
Brock lesnar vs Roman reigns 
Reigns wins the fatal 5 way match at extreme rules which sets a match between him and lesnar reigns says that he still want to defeat lesnar and become the beast slayer in which he retired the undertaker and he looks to slay the beast brock responds by giving Roman reigns an f5 as they deleievr a strong match as it ends by DQ after both Joe and strowman interfere making it a fatal 4 way match at summerslam for universal title


----------



## subhi atari

Summerslam 2017 
Pre show 
Cruiswrweight title 
Neville def Crews 

Womens filler 

Womens match 
Main show 
Opener 
Smackdown Tag titles
The usos def new day 

I. C title 
The miz w/Bo Dallas and Axel def Jeff Hardy w/Matt Hardy and Jason Jordan. 

Singles match 
John Cena def Mr money in the bank baron Corbin 


Steel cage match 
Fin balor def bray wyatt 

Falls count anywhere 
Randy Orton def Kevin Owens 

Best of seven series u.s title Shane McMahon special guest ref 
Sami Zayn vs aj styles 

Raw tag team match 
Seth Rollins and Ambrose Def cesaro and shemuas 

Wwe title 
Shinsuke nakamura def jinder mahal 
Baron Corbin cash in mitb 
Baron Corbin def nakamura 

Main event 
Universal title fatal 4 way 
Lesnar def strowman , Roman reigns, and Samoa Joe


----------



## Chelsea

Royal Rumble 2012

Tags: Masked Kane's first PPV match since 2003, Chris Jericho's PPV return, John Cena's heel turn

1. Kane defeats John Cena (Singles match with the winner getting inserted into the Royal Rumble match)
2. Kelly Kelly defeats Beth Phoenix (c) and Eve Torres (Triple threat match for the Divas Championship)
3. R-Truth defeats The Miz (Singles match)
4. Big Show vs. Mark Henry ends in a no contest (Ambulance match) - Kane interferes and forces both Big Show and Mark Henry into the ambulance. After the match is ruled as a no contest, John Cena appears and tries to get revenge on Kane following his loss, but is nailed with a Tombstone Piledriver.
5. Daniel Bryan (c) defeats Sheamus (Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship)
6. CM Punk (c) defeats Dolph Ziggler (Singles match for the WWE Championship)
7. Kane wins by last eliminating Chris Jericho (Royal Rumble match) - John Cena interferes and helps Kane eliminate Chris Jericho, turning heel.


----------



## Chelsea

WrestleMania XXVIII

1. R-Truth defeats Cody Rhodes (c), Big Show, Drew McIntyre, Kofi Kingston, Mark Henry, The Miz and Zack Ryder (Ladder match for the Intercontinental Championship)
2. Eve Torres defeats Kelly Kelly (c) (Singles match for the Divas Championship)
3. Dolph Ziggler defeats Triple H (Singles match)
4. The Undertaker defeats Chris Jericho (Singles match)
5. Kane defeats Daniel Bryan (c) (Singles match for the World Heavyweight Championship)
6. CM Punk (c) defeats Randy Orton (Singles match for the WWE Championship)
7. John Cena defeats The Rock (Singles match)


----------



## Chelsea

WrestleMania 29

1. The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins) defeat Ryback [United States Champion] and Team Hell No (Kane and Daniel Bryan) [Tag Team Champions] (Winners Take All six-man tag team match for the United States Championship and the Tag Team Championship)
2. AJ Lee defeats Kaitlyn (c) (Singles match for the Divas Championship)
3. Chris Jericho defeats Big E (Singles match)
4. Randy Orton defeats Wade Barrett (c), Sheamus and The Miz (Fatal four-way match for the Intercontinental Championship)
5. The Undertaker defeats Dolph Ziggler (Singles match)
6. Brock Lesnar defeats Triple H (No Holds Barred match)
7. CM Punk [Royal Rumble winner] defeats The Rock [WWE Champion] and John Cena [World Heavyweight Champion] (Triple threat match to unify the WWE Championship and the World Heavyweight Championship)


----------



## Chelsea

WrestleMania XXX

1. The Wyatt Family (Bray Wyatt, Erick Rowan and Luke Harper) defeat The Shield (Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins) (Six-man tag team match)
2. Dolph Ziggler defeats The Miz (c) (Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship)
3. CM Punk defeats Triple H (Singles match)
4. Cesaro (c) defeats John Cena (Singles match for the United States Championship)
5. The Brothers of Destruction (Kane and The Undertaker) defeat Evolution (Batista and Randy Orton) (Tag team match)
6. Paige defeats AJ Lee (c) (Singles match for the Divas Championship)
7. Daniel Bryan defeats Brock Lesnar (c) (Singles match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship)


----------



## subhi atari

Beast in the east 2015 rebooking 
Pre show 
Divas match 


Main show 
Opener 
Tag titles 
New day def lucha dragons 

No holds barred match 
Brock lesnar def Kane 
Post match lesnar injures Kane 

Intercontintal title 
Neville (c) def dolph ziggler 

Wwe title 
Seth Rollins def Chris Jericho. 

U. S title triple threat 
John cena def cesaro and King Barret. 

Main event 
Nxt title 
Fin balor def Kevin Owens (c)


----------



## subhi atari

Elimination chamber 2015 
Pre show 
1. Divas match 

Main show
Opener 
Singles match winner gets a spot in the chamber match for I. C title
2. Neville def Bo Dallas 

Tag team match winners get into the MITb ladder match 
3. Roman reigns and randy Orton def big show and Kane 

Champion vs champion 
4. Nxt champ kevin Owens def u. S champ John Cena. 

5. Tag team elimination chamber for tag titles 
New day def cesaro Kidd and ptp and lucha dragons and asencions and Harper and Rowan 


6. Elimnation chamber for vacant I.c title 
Neville def shemuas and Barret and ziggler and r truth and ryback. 

Main event for wwe title 
7. Dean Ambrose def Seth Rollins by DQ


----------



## subhi atari

Rebook battleground 2016. 
Pre show 
Breezengo def the usos. 

Main show 
Opener 
singles match
Sami Zayn def Kevin Owens 
The show opens with a phenomenal match as sami Zayn gets his revenge by defeating Owens 

Singles match for i.c title 
The miz def zack ryder. 
Zack ryder wants to seek revenge on the miz after miz stole the i.c title from him we have a good match where miz gets the win with the help of maryse 

The Wyatt family ( bray Wyatt, strowman and Rowan) def new day 
Keep the same 

The demons debut match 
Demon balor def jericho
Jericho comes out issues an open challenge balor surprisngly debuts we have a good match between these 2 guys where demon balor gets the win. 

Bayley and Sasha def Charlotte and Dana Brooke 
Keep the same 

U. S title 
Rusev vs Crews ends in double DQ 
After defeating shemuas at mitb Crews challenges rusev for his u. s title we have a solid match between 2 powerhouses where it ends in double DQ to make Crews look strong 

6 man tag team match 
John Cena neville and mystery partner (Randy Orton) def the club 
As aj styles was having a match against neville at raw the club attack him as Cena comes for the save then a 6 man tag team match is announced where Cena and neville have a mystery partner 
As during the show randy Orton makes his surprise return and gets the win for john cena's team 

Main event 
For wwe title 
Dean Ambrose def Seth Rollins 
Post match Roman reigns returns from suspension and attacks both Ambrose and Rollins setting up a triple threat match at summerslam 2016


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Elimination Chamber 2017
*Elimination Chamber Match for the SD Tag Team Championship*
American Alpha(c) def. The Usos, Heath Slater & Rhyno, Breezedango, The Hype Bros, The Ascension

Natalya vs Nikki Bella (No Contest)

*7 Man Elimination Chamber Match - Winner Receives a WWE Title Match at WM*
Dean Ambrose def. AJ Styles, Baron Corbin, The Miz, Apollo Crews, Luke Harper, Dolph Ziggler

*SD Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss(c) def. Becky Lynch, Mickie James, Naomi

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) def. Bray Wyatt w/ Randy Orton as Guest Referee


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Summerslam 2012
*Kickoff - US Championship*
Antonio Cesaro def. Santino Marella (c)

*WHC Championship*
Sheamus(c) def. Damien Sandow 

Daniel Bryan def. Kane 

*IC Championship*
The Miz(c) def. Rey Mysterio

John Cena def. Dolph Ziggler

*Handicap 2 on 1 Match*
Ryback def. Primo & Epico

*WWE Championship*
CM Punk(c) def. Triple H

*Loser Leaves Town No DQ Match*
Brock Lesnar def. Chris Jericho


----------



## subhi atari

Rebook survivor series 2017 
Pre show 
Elias def Matt Hardy 
After Bray Wyatt distracts hardy 

Womens match 

Womens match. 

Opener 
Cruserweight match 
Kalisto def neville (c) 

Smackdown tag titles 2 out of 3 falls
The usos def new day 

U. S title 
Bobby roode def Shelton benjamin/Chad Gable 

Team Owens ( Owens zayn ziggler rusev Aiden English def team Shane ( Shane McMahon , randy Orton nakamura Corbin , tye Dillinger ). 

Raw tag team titles 
The shield ( Ambrose and Rollins) def the club ( Karl Anderson and Luke gallows 

Wwe title 
Aj styles def jinder mahal (c) 

Team reigns ( John Cena Kurt angle Roman reigns Jason Jordan fin balor def team Samoa Joe ( Samoa Joe shemaus cesaro the miz and Kane ) 

Main event 
Universal title 
Brock lesnar def Braun strowman


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Roadblock: End of the Line
*Kickoff - Raw Tag Team Championship*
Cesaro and Sheamus def. The New Day(c)

*Kickoff -*
Rusev def. Enzo Amore

*Parking Lot Brawl*
Chris Jericho def. Seth Rollins (20:00)

Braun Strowman def. Sami Zayn (5:00)

*CW Championship*
Rich Swann (c) def. The Brian Kendrick, TJ Perkins (6:00)

*Universal Championship*
Kevin Owens def. Roman Reigns via Disqualification (23:00)

*Anything Goes 1 Hour Iron Woman Match for the RAW Women's Championship*
Charlotte Flair def. Sasha Banks(c) (1:00:00)


----------



## subhi atari

Royal rumble 2018 
Main event 
Nakamura wins royal rumble 2018 
Notes surprise returns 
Rey mysterio 
Daniel Bryan 
Shane McMahon 
Iron man : Owens and sami Zayn dominate in the royal rumble 
Final 5 nakamura Owens Zayn Bryan and balor 

Wwe championship 
Aj styles Def Dolph ziggler 

Universal title 
Brock lesnar def Kurt angle 
Triple h costs Kurt angle the match 

Womens royal rumble 
Asuka wins post match Ronda Rousey makes her debut 

U .s title tournament final 
Bobby roode def mojo rawley 
And roode turns heel just like nxt 

Tornado tag match for smackdown tag titles 
Usos def Gable and Benjamin 

Raw tag titles fatal 4 way 
The bar def Rollins and Jordan , the club, and Bo Dallas and Axel 

Cruiserweight match for cruiserweigth title 
Kalisto def tjp 

Women match for smackdown womens title 
Charlotte def Becky lynch.


----------



## subhi atari

Elimination chamber 2018 
Main event 
6 man elimination chamber match for a universal title match at mania 34 
Roman reigns vs strowman vs Rollins vs balor vs Elias vs bray wyatt
Notes orders of elimnation 
1. Elias is eliminated by strowman 
2. Fin balor is eliminated by Rollins 
3. Bray Wyatt is eliminated by Roman reigns after Matt Hardy distracts Wyatt 
4. Rollins is eliminated by strowman after balor turns heel and attacks Rollins 
5. Reigns and strowman pin each other result in a double pin as Kurt angle announces that at wrestlemania 34 it would be a triple threat match reigns vs strowman vs lesnar 

I. C title 
The miz def Matt Hardy 
Bray Wyatt distracts Matt Hardy 
Post match Daniel Bryan appears at and challenges the miz to the I. C title at mania 34 

Womens match 
Asuka def Nia jax 

Raw tag titles 
Cesaro and shemuas def Titus world-wide ( Titus O'Neil and appolo Crews) 

Womens elimnation chamber 
Alexa bliss def sasha banks bayley, mickie James , Sonya deville and Mandy rose 


Opener cruiser weight title 
Mustafa Ali def kalisto (c)


----------



## subhi atari

Fastlane 2018 
Pre show 
Shelton Benjamin and Chad Gable vs breezengo 


Nakamura def Baron Corbin 

U. S title 
Fatal 4 way match
Randy Orton (c) def tye Dillinger , jinder mahal, mojo rawley 

As in an episode of smackdown Orton would win the u. S title in a triple threat match against Bobby and jinder mahal as roode 
have a storyline injury a fatal 4 way match would be schedules as post match roode would return to attack Orton 

2 out of 3 falls 
The usos vs new day ends by draw after bludgeon brothers interfere 

Tag team match women 
Natalya and carmella def Becky Lynch and Naomi. 

Womens smackdown title match 
Charlotte def rubby riot 

Main event 
6 pack challenge for wwe title 
Aj styles def sami Zayn, Kevin Owens John Cena rusev and Dolph ziggler 
Notes 
Aj styles wins by pining ziggler 
Cena allies himself with Shane McMahon against Owens and Zayn


----------



## subhi atari

Wrestlemania 34 
Pre show 
1. Atg battle royal winner gets wwe or universal title match at extreme rules 
Rusev wins Andre the giant memorial battle royal last eliminating Baron Corbin by the help of Aiden English as he turns face and begins the rusev day gimmick. 

2. Cruiserweight title 
Cedric Alexander def Mustafa Ali (c) 

3. Naomi wins womens battle royal last eliminating asuka 

Opener 
4.Triple threat match for the smackdown tag titles 
Bludgeon brother def the usos and new day 

5.Fin balor def Seth Rollins. 

6.I. C title 
Daniel Bryan def the miz 

U. S title 
7. Booby roode def Randy Orton. 

8. Raw tag titles 
balor club def the bar 

9. Singles match 
Kurt angle def triple h by submission 

Tag team match 
10. Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens def John Cena and Shane McMahon 

11. Bray Wyatt def Matt Hardy 

Singles match 
12. Undertaker def Elias 

Universal title 
13. Strowman def lesnar and Roman reigns 

Main event 
Singles match for wwe title 
14. Aj styles def nakamura


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 32
*Kickoff - 10 Women Tag Match*
Team Total Divas def. Team B.A.D. and Blonde

*Kickoff -* 
Sami Zayn def. Dolph Ziggler 

*Kickoff - 6 Man Tag Match*
The Wyatt Family (Strowman, Luke Harper, Rowan) def. League of Nations (Sheamus, Rusev, Del Rio) w/ Wade Barrett

Brock Lesnar def. Bray Wyatt (11:00)

*TLC Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
Dudley Boyz def. New Day(c), The Usos (21:00)

*Hardcore Match for the IC Championship*
Chris Jericho def. Dean Ambrose(c) (16:00)

*WWE Women's Championship*
Sasha Banks def. Charlotte Flair(c) (22:00)

*Hell in a Cell Match*
The Undertaker def. Shane McMahon (30:00)

*ATGMBR* (Baron Corbin wins)

*Fatal 4 Way Elimination Match for the WWE Championship*
AJ Styles def. Roman Reigns, Kevin Owens, Triple H(c) (23:00)


----------



## DGenerationMC

*WrestleMania 23*

*Dark Match: Lumberjack Match for the Cruiserweight Championship
Chavo Guerrero(c) def. Gregory Helms*

*Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Mr. Kennedy def. CM Punk, Umaga (with Armando Alejandro Estrada), Finlay, Jeff Hardy, King Booker (with Queen Sharmell), Ric Flair, Carlito (with Torrie Wilson) & Matt Hardy*

*Triple Threat Match
Bobby Lashley def. Kane & The Great Khali*

*United States Championship
Chris Benoit(c) def. Montel Vontavious Porter*

*Eight-Man Extreme Rules Tag Team Match
The ECW Originals (ECW World Champion Rob Van Dam, Sabu, The Sandman & Tommy Dreamer) defeated The New Breed (Elijah Burke, Kevin Thorn, Marcus Cor Von & Matt Striker) (with Ariel)*

*Hair vs. Hair Match with Stone Cold Steve Austin as Special Guest Referee
Randy Orton (with Donald Trump) defeated Edge (with Mr. McMahon)*

*WWE Championship
John Cena(c) def. Shawn Michaels*

*Lumberjill Match for the Women's Championship
Melina defeated Mickie James(c)*

*World Heavyweight Championship
The Undertaker defeated Batista(c)*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Summerslam 2016
*WWE Championship*
Dean Ambrose(c) def. Dolph Ziggler (10:00)

*RAW Tag Team Championship*
Enzo & Big Cass def. New Day(c), Dudley Boyz, Gallows & Anderson (12:00)

Finn Balor def. Chris Jericho (13:00)

*IC Championship*
The Miz (c) def. Apollo Crews (6:00)

*2 out of 3 falls Match for the WWE Women's Championship*
Sasha Banks(c) def. Charlotte Flair (20:00)

*US Championship*
Rusev vs Roman Reigns (NC)

Nikki Bella, Natalya, and Alexa Bliss def. Becky Lynch, Naomi, and Carmella (7:00)

*For the Inaugural Universal Championship*
Kevin Owens def. Seth Rollins (17:00)

Brock Lesnar def. Randy Orton via TKO (3:00)

*#1 Contender's Match for the WWE Championship*
AJ Styles def. John Cena (23:00)


----------



## subhi atari

WWE tlc 2017 rebooking 
Main event 
Tlc match for raw tag team titles 
Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins def the bar 

I.c title singles match
Fin balor Def the miz by dq after miz mourtage interfered and attacked balor gallows and anderson come for the save reuniting balor club 

Tables match 
Braun strowman Def kane. 

Singles match open challenge raw Vs smackdown. 
AJ styles Def Kurt angle 
As Kurt angles original opponent was set to be Samoa Joe but after Joe is injured Shane McMahon comes out surpsinslgly bringing out AJ styles to challenge Kurt angle In a raw Vs smackdown special match as styles gets the win after a phenomenal match 

Chairs match 
Jason Jordan Def Elias. 


Singles match 
Asuka Def Emma 

Raw women's title kendo sticks match
Alexa bliss Def Sasha banks. 

Opener 6 man ladder match 
For cruiserweight title 
Kalisto Def Neville and Enzo amore 
, Cedric Alexander rich swann and Mustafa Ali


----------



## TripleG

*SURVIVOR SERIES 1991*

Let me try to save this travesty of a show: 

*TEAM PIPER VS. TEAM FLAIR: 4 VS. 4 ELIMINATION MATCH*
Roddy Piper (Cap), Bret Hart, Ricky Steamboat, and Virgil Vs. Ric Flair (Cap), Ted DiBiase, IRS, and Skinner
- Basically, keep this exactly the same EXCEPT change the dang finish. Oh and switch out Bulldog and Warlord for Steamboat and Skinner. Steamboat had left the WWF shortly before this event and had to be replaced in his SS match later in the show, but I would have kept him around at least until this match just to have him work with Flair in the WWF just once. Oh and I also switched out The Mountie for IRS in this match for a reason I'll explain later (as well as getting Money Inc teamed up sooner...I guess). 

The finish to this thing is one of the dumbest endings I have ever seen to one of these matches (though 94 and 99 had matches that came close to topping it). So everybody brawls around, and everybody gets DQ'd except Ric Flair for some reason. It was such a confusing mess, especially back when I was a kid. How about, every everybody eliminated one by one until it comes down to either Piper and Flair or Bret and Flair or, dare I say it, Steamboat and Flair (which would have been their only WWF meeting, correct?) and then Ric Flair wins. How hard is that? 

*TEAM USA VS. TEAM EVIL FOREIGNERS: 4 VS. 4 ELIMINATION MATCH*
Sgt. Slaughter (Cap), Hacksaw Jim Duggan, Big Bossman, and The Texas Tornado Vs. Col. Mustafa, The Mountie, and The Orient Express
- Basically same match as before but spruce it up a bit by making the face side about as close to an ultimate Pro-USA team as I can get with Duggan, the reformed Slaughter, Texas Tornado, and The Big Bossman. The Orient Express also, at least, puts some more solid workers in there to jazz things up instead of just having a bunch of brutes in there. I also put the Mountie on the heel side because I liked the Bossman/Mountie feud so this would have been a nice epilogue to it, despite things pretty much wrapping up at Summerslam. This can go the same way it did on the show with the faces getting a clean sweep, but hopefully in a more interesting and colorful way given the people now involved. 

*TEAM LEGION OF DOOM VS. TEAM NATURAL DISASTERS: 4 TEAMS VS. 4 TEAMS ELIMINATION MATCH*
The Legion of Doom (Caps), The Rockers, The Bushwhackers, and The New Foundation Vs. The Natural Disasters (Cap), The Nasty Boys, The Beverly Brothers, and Power & Glory
- The first two Survivor Series featured the big elimination matches for the tag teams, and while the division wasn't quite as strong in 91, I still would have liked to have seen something like it. On the show itself, it was just Rockers/Bushwhackers Vs. Nastys/Beverlys (in the Rockers final PPV match before the split), which really fell flat for me. Why not involve more tag teams, spice things up, continue the LOD/ND build up, continue building towards the Rockers split, and showcase your tag division as best you could at that time. 

*WWF CHAMPIONSHIP*
Hulk Hogan -c- Vs. The Undertaker
- Basically keep this the same. Don't have Hogan no sell the Tombstone, but definitely have everything playout as it did. However, instead of having it smack dab in the middle and killing the momentum of the show, have a big surprise at the end to end things with a bit more excitement, which leads me too...

*TEAM SAVAGE VS. TEAM SNAKE: 4 VS. 4 ELIMINATION MATCH*
Macho Man Randy Savage (Cap), The British Bulldog, Tito Santana, and Koko B. Ware Vs. Jake Roberts, The Berserker, The Warlord, and The Repo Man
- Okay, so it really doesn't matter who fills out the rest of each team. This was all about the Captains. The closing match we got for the 91 event was the VERY flat LOD and Bossman Vs. Natural Disasters and IRS, a contender for one of the most dull on paper main events in company history. They closed with a match where the faces go over, thinking it would send the fans home happy after almost all the matches were won by heels and Hogan lost the title to Taker. Instead, it just made it feel like the show ended with an anti-climax. 

Now this match was originally supposed to be Team Sid Vs. Team Jake, stemming from Sid chasing Jake off when he and Taker ruined Savage and Liz's wedding reception. However, Sid got injured and was removed from the Survivor Series match, which began speculation that the retired Randy Savage would be reinstated and take the position as team captain. This led to the now infamous cobra bite segment where Jake had his King Cobra go to town on a helpless Savage. I thought for sure that Savage would make it to the match and finally get his hands on Jake. 

Instead, they made us wait a few days later at Tuesday in Texas, and we got this super dull main event in its place. I was hoping upon hope that Savage would make it to the show and finally face off with Jake, but it didn't happen at this event. So, in my fantasy booking, Savage does make it to the match at the last minute after an entire night of "Will he make it, or won't he?" and a Savage with his arm still bandaged from the snake bite goes after Jake. I even had the idea of having them brawling to the backstage before the match even starts and we get backstage scoops throughout the match to show where they are before finally brawling back to the arena while the match is in progress. Jake does something to take out Savage backstage (DDT near the entrance way?) and slithers back to the ring. Jake's team has the advantage, and we have one face left. Lets say it is Bulldog. He fights off an eliminates everyone until it is just Jake, who quickly dispatches him with a DDT. Jake thinks he is the sole survivor until Savage storms back down to the ring and wails on Jake. Savage hits the Elbow Drop, but doesn't take the pinfall and instead decides to punish Jake some more. Savage once again tries to take the fight outside the ring, but security gets in the way, and Jake then gets away and gets himself counted out, securing the win for Savage, who isn't satisfied as Jake still walks away. 

This sets the stage for their match at Tuesday in Texas while also giving the fans the in ring return of Randy, and ends the PPV on something closely resembling an exciting note. 

My card isn't perfect and I'm working with the little I had given the roster restraints, and to be fair, the Steamboat on Team Piper thing is purely fantasy and wasn't possible. But hey, I think at the very least, mine is better than what we got.


----------



## Sephiroth766

Wrestlemania 30: 

1- Pre Show: Women's Battle Royal for the right to face AJ Lee for the Women's Championship - Emma wins

2- The Usos (c) defeated Los Matadores, The Real Americans and RybAxel for the WWE Tag Team Championship - Usos win

3-Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal (whoever left not on the card) - Cesaro wins

4-The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family (the match they had earlier at Elimination chamber, have it her) - Wyatts win

5-Goldust vs. Cody Rhodes - Cody wins

6-Brock Lesnar vs. Batista - Lesnar wins

7-AJ Lee (c) vs. Emma for the Divas Title - AJ Lee wins

8-Randy Orton (c) vs. Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship - Daniel Bryan wins

9-Main Event: Undertaker vs. John Cena - Taker wins


----------



## Sephiroth766

Wrestlemania 35:

Pre Show:

1-Andre The Giant Battle Royal

2-Buddy Murphy (c) vs. Tony Nese for the Cruiserweight Championsip

3-Women's Battle Royal

Main Show:

4-The Usos (c) vs. Rusev and Nakamura vs. The Bar vs. Ricochet and Aleister Black for the Smackdown Tag Titles 

5-AJ Styles vs. Randy Orton

6-Bobby Lashley (c) vs. Braun Strowman for the Intercontinental Championship

7-Asuka (c) vs. Charlotte Flair for the Smackdown Women's Championship

8-Roman Reigns vs. Drew McIntyre

9-Triple H vs. Finn Balor No Holds Barred Match 

10-Samoa Joe (c) vs. John Cena for the United States Championship

11-Daniel Bryan (c) vs. Kofi Kingston for the WWE Championship

12-Bayley and Sasha Banks vs. Lita and Trish Stratus for the Women's Tag Team Championship

13-Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Seth Rollins for the Universal Championship

14-Ronda Rousey vs. Becky Lynch for the Raw Women's Championship


----------



## subhi atari

Rebook clash of champions 2017 
Opener 
Tag team turmoil match winner faces new day later that night 
Participants 
The usos 
Breezengo 
Hype bros 
Gable and Benjamin 
Owens and Zayn 
Winners Owens and Zayn 

U.s title 
Ziggler Def Corbin (c) and tye Dillinger 

Smackdown tag titles 
Sami Zayn and Owens Def new day (c)

Singles match 
Rusev w/Aiden English Def randy Orton. 

Smackdown women's title 
Charlotte Def Natalya. 

2 out of 3 falls match 
Bobby roode Def nakamura. 

Main event 
WWE title match 
AJ styles (c) Def Jinder mahal


----------



## subhi atari

Wrestlemania 33 
Pre show 
Atg battle royal 
Winner tye Dillinger 

Cruiserweight title 
Neville (c) Def Austin aries 

Smackdown tag titles 
The usos Def American alpha (c) 


Opener 
Bray Wyatt Def randy Orton 
After interference by Harper and rowan thus reuniting the Wyatt family 


Fatal 4 way ladder match for raw tag titles 
Hardy Boyz Def the club and shemuas Cesaro and sawft 

Triple threat match i.c title 
Dean Ambrose Def baron Corbin and Dolph ziggler 

U.s title 
Sami Zayn Def Chris Jericho. 

Singles match
Seth Rollins def triple h. 

Non sanctioned match 
The miz Def Shane McMahon w/Daniel bryan

Universal title 
Brock Lesnar Def Kevin Owens (c). 


Singles match 
Roman reigns Def braun strowman 

WWE title match 
AJ styles Def Samoa Joe (c) 

Main event 
John Cena Def the undertaker


----------



## subhi atari

Payback 2014 
Pre show 
El Torito Def Hornswoggle 

Opener 
Tag team titles triple threat match 
Usos Def rybaxel and Cody Rhodes and goldust 

U.s title 
Cesaro Def jack swagger. 

Divas title 
Paige Def Natalya.

I.c title 
Bad news Barret Def shemuas. 

Singles match 
Rusev Def big e by submission 

Debut match 
Bo Dallas Def kofi Kingston 

3 stages of hell 
Bray Wyatt Def John Cena 
After Kane interfered 

Main event 6 man tag team no holds barred elimnation match 
The shield Def evolution 
After 27 minutes of great wrestling 
Rollins eliminates Batista by rollup an angry Batista would betray evolution by attacking Orton and triple h as he leaves the ring the shield take advantage of this as reigns eliminates Orton by spear as then triple h is eliminated after a triple powerbomb by Ambrose reigns and Rollins as the shield win the match post match triple h and Orton get out of the ring as they state the shield triple h delivers a creepy promo as suddenly Rollins attacks reigns and Ambrose imploding the shield as the show ends with triple h Orton and Rollins standing tall


----------



## subhi atari

Money in the bank 2019 
Opener for vacant WWE smackdown tag titles
Daniel Bryan and rowan Def big e and woods 

U.s title match 
Samoa Joe (c) Def the miz 
After Shane distracts miz post match Rey Mysterio returns 

Ladder match for the universal title 
Seth Rollins def baron Corbin. 

Women mitb match 
Bayley wins 

Raw women's title 
Becky lynch Def Lacey Evans. 

Smackdown women's title. 
Charlotte Def Becky lynch 
Bayley cashes mitb 
Bayley Def Charlotte. 

Cruiserweight title
Tony nese Def buddy Murphy (c) 

Steel cage match 
Roman reigns Def Elias 

I.c title match 
Fin balor (c) def Kevin Owens 

WWE championship 
Kofi Kingston Def Daniel Bryan. 

8 man Mitb ladder match 
Mcyntire Def Orton Ali andrade Sami Zayn ricochet AJ styles Bobby lashley 
Strowman interferes to cost lahsley the match


----------



## .christopher.

2001 InVasion.

Basically, pay Hogan, Goldberg, Sting, Steiner, etc, what they want, keep Austin on team WWF, and have the aforementioned wrestlers just beat down the WWF guys to end the PPV. Or something like that.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*Summerslam 2015*
Sheamus def. Randy Orton (12:00)

Rusev def. Dolph Ziggler (7:00)

*Handicap 2 on 1 No DQ Match*
Kevin Owens def. Neville & Stephen Amell (12:00)

*Steel Cage Match*
Roman Reigns (w/ Dean Ambrose) def. Bray Wyatt (w/ Luke Harper) (15:00)

*Gaunlet Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Charlotte Flair def. Nikki Bella(c) (w/ Brie Bella), Paige, Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch, Naomi, Natalya, Alicia Fox (30:00)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Ryback (c) def. Big Show, The Miz (6:00)

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship & US Championship*
Seth Rollins(c) def. John Cena (22:00)

The Undertaker def. Brock Lesnar (17:00)


----------



## subhi atari

Hell in a cell 2012 
Opener 
Dolph ziggler def Rey Mysterio 
Post match Cena attacks ziggler 

I.c title 
Kofi Kingston Def the miz 

Tag team titles 
Rhodes scholar s Def team hell no by dq. 

Falls count anywhere match 
Ryback Def del Rio. 

Hell in a cell match for world heavyweight championship 
Big show Def shemuas 

U.s title 
Cesaro Def Tyson Kidd 

Divas title triple threat match 
Eve Def Kaitlyn and layla. 

Main event 
Hell in a cell match for the WWE title. 
Cm punk Def randy Orton 

Orton replaced cena in this match


----------



## subhi atari

Payback 2017 
Opener 
Hardy Boyz Def the club 
Post match Cesaro and shemuas attack the hardy boyz

No holds barred match 
Kevin Owens Def Chris Jericho 

U.s title 
Sami Zayn Def the miz. 

Cruiserweight title 
Neville (c) Def Austin aries 

Women's title 
Alexa bliss Def bayley. 

Ambulance match 
Braun strowman Def Roman reigns 

Main event 
Triple threat match for WWE title 
Randy Orton Def aj styles and bray wyatt


----------



## subhi atari

Summerslam 2019 
Main event 
Universal title match 
Seth Rollins def Brock Lesnar 

WWE title match 
Randy Orton Def kofi Kingston. 

Singles match 
Drew mcyntire Def the undertaker 

Steel cage match. 
Kevin Owens Def shan McMahon 

Singles match 
The fiend bray Wyatt Def the demon fin balor. 

2 out of 3 falls match for u.s title 
AJ styles Def ricochet 

6 man ladder intercontinental title. 
Sami Zayn Def nakamura Ali buddy Murphy Chad gable and andrade 

Singles match 
Daniel Bryan Def Roman reigns. 

Raw tag titles triple threat 
The club Def the revival and the usos 

Women title raw 
Becky lynch Def Natalya by submission. 

Smackdown women's title 
Ember moon Def bayley 

Last man standing match 
Samoa Joe Def braun strowman. 

Opener 
Alister black Def Cesaro 

Pre show 
Dolph ziggler Def the miz 

Crusier weight title 
Mike kannelis Def Tony nese. 

Smackdown tag titles 
New day Def rowan and Harper


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*Summerslam 2019*
*RAW Women's Championship*
Becky Lynch (c) def. Natalya

*US Championship*
AJ Styles(c) & The Good Brothers def. Ricochet, Aleister Black, Finn Balor

*SD Women's Championship*
Bayley def. Ember Moon

Seth Rollins def. Drew McIntyre

Roman Reigns def. Daniel Bryan

Charlotte Flair def. Trish Stratus

*WWE Women's Tag Championship*
Alexa Bliss & Nikki Cross def. The IIconics (c), Kabuki Warriors, Sonya & Mandy

*Universal Championship*
Brock Lesnar (c) def. Lashley, Braun Strowman, Bray Wyatt

Kevin Owens def. Shane McMahon

*WWE Championship*
Kofi Kingston (c) def. Randy Orton


----------



## subhi atari

Summerslam 2018 
Main event 
Universal title 
Brock Lesnar Def braun strowman (c). 

WWE title 
AJ styles (c) Def Samoa Joe 

Falls count any where 
Randy Orton Def Jeff hardy 

U.s title 
Nakamura Def rusev. 

Tag team titles smackdown 
Bludegon brothers Def new day 

Singles match 
Drew McIntire Def Seth Rollins 

Singles match 
The miz Def Daniel Bryan 

Singles match
John Cena Def andrade almas 

#1 contenders match for universal title fatal 4 elimnation match
Roman reigns def fin balor and Bobby lashley and Kevin Owens 

Raw tag team titles 
The b team Def bray Wyatt and Matt hardy (c) 

Elias Def baron Corbin 
After Kurt angle interferes 

Cruiserweight title 
Mustafa Ali Def Cedric Alexander (c) 

Opener 
I.c title open challenge 
Dean Ambrose Def Dolph ziggler (c) 
Dean Ambrose makes a surprise return defeating Dolph ziggler for the intercontinental title


----------



## subhi atari

Night of champions 2013 
Pre show tag team turmoil winner faces the shield 
Pro Def usos 3mb real Americans los matadores etc 

Opener 
Fatal 4 way match for i.c title 
Axel Def the miz Kofi Kingston and r truth 

Singles match 
Sandow Def cm punk
After an interference by ryback 

Tag team match for tag titles 
The shield (c) Def prime time players 

U.s title 
Dean Ambrose Def Christian 
Post match the shield destroy Christian. 

Divas title 
AJ Lee Def Natalya. 

Singles match for world heavyweight title 
Dolph ziggler Def Alberto del Rio by dq 

Singles match if Cody loses he will be fired 
Bray Wyatt Def Cody Rhodes 
Post match triple h comes out and fires Cody Rhodes 


WWE title match 
Randy Orton Def daniel Bryan


----------



## subhi atari

The shield final chapter 2019 ( this is a similar ppv to cyber Sunday ) 

Opener 
Raw tag titles 
Zack Ryder and curt hawkins Def breezengo 

Options ( fans vote ) 
1. The revival 45%
2. The asencions 10%
3. Breezengo 50%

I.c title match 
Fin balor Def Elias 

Options fans vote 
1. Elias80%
2. Apollo crews 60%
3. Rusev 76%. 

U.s title 
Samoa Joe Def ec3

Options fans vote 
1. The miz 40% 
2. Ec3 70%
3. No way jose 20%. 


Smackdown tag titles 
Hardy Boyz Def the usos. ( C) 
Options fans vote 
New day 65% 
Hardy Boyz 80% 
Gable and roode 50%. 

Cruiserweight title 
Tony nese def buddy Murphy 
Options fans vote 
1. Kalisto 30%
2. Line Dorado 20%
3. Buddy Murphy 50%. 


WWE title 
Kof Kingston Def shinsuke nakamura by dq 

Options fans vote 
Andrade 80% 
Shelton Benjamin 78% 
Nakamura 90%. 


The shields final match 6 man tag team match 
The shield Def sanity 

Options fans vote 
1. McIntire Corbin lashley 50% 
2. Richocet Alister black velvteen dream 60 %. 
3 . Sanity 70%


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

NoC '11

Punk absolutely should have won,

Awesome Truth should have won clean to build them as credible stars before that survivor series match with rock

alex riley wins us title

beth phoenix beats kelly

big show interferes on henry's match with orton (i like henry but it was not smart to make him champ)

cena/rio and dibiase/rhodes stay the same


----------



## subhi atari

Battleground 2013 
Opener 
Tag titles if Cody Rhodes and goldust lose they will be fired
Cody Rhodes and goldust w/dusty rhodes Def the shield (c). 

U.s title 
Dean Ambrose def the miz. 

Tag team match 
Cm punk and big e Def sandow and ryback 

I.c title. 
Curtis Axel (c) Def r truth 

Divas title match 
AJ Lee Def brie bella. 

Singles match 
Bray Wyatt Def Kofi Kingston 

World heavyweight title 
Dolph ziggler Def Alberto del Rio 

Mitb cash in 
Damien sandow def Alberto del Rio 

Main event #1 contenders match randy Orton as special guest referee 
Daniel Bryan Def the big show


----------



## subhi atari

Hell in a cell 2013 
Pre show 
Nikki Bella Def tamina

Opener. 
Triple threat match for tag titles 
Cody Rhodes and goldust (c) Def the usos and the shied 
U.s title open challenge 
Big e Def Dean Ambrose by dq. 

Hell in a cell match 
Cm punk def ryback 
Post match bray Wyatt attacks cm punk. 

Tag team match 
Harper and rowan Def miz and Kofi Kingston. 

Divas match 
AJ Lee Def brie Bella by submission

World heavyweight title triple threat match 
Sandow (c) Def ziggler and Alberto del Rio 

Los matadors Def real Americans 

Main event 
Hell in a cell match hbk as special guest refreee
Randy Orton Def Daniel Bryan 
Triple h costs Daniel Bryan post match big show attacks triple h and saves Daniel Bryan


----------



## subhi atari

Survivor series 2013 
Main event 
No holds barred
Triple h Def big show 
The shield interfere to cost big show his match. 

5 on 5 elimnation match 
Team Orton ( randy Orton swagger Cesaro ryback Alberto del Rio ) Def team punk ( cm punk Rey Mysterio Christian the usos.). 

World heavyweight title 
Damien sandow Def Dolph ziggler. 
Post match John Cena makes his surprise return

Team shield ( Rollins reigns Ambrose fandango Brad Maddox) Def team brotherhood ( Cody Rhodes goldust Mark Henry Kofi Kingston the miz ) 

Tag team match 
Daniel Bryan and Kane Def rowan and harperw/ bray Wyatt 
Post match Kane turns on Daniel Bryan and removes his mask and gives it to Stephanie this joining the authority 

Divas match 
AJ Lee Def Emma by submission 

Divas elimnation match 
Team total Divas Def team true Divas.

Opener 
I.c title match 
Big e Def Curtis Axel (c)


----------



## subhi atari

Survivor series 2014 
Main event 
5 on 5 elimnation match for the control of WWE 
Team cena ( John Cena dolph ziggler ryback Neville Roman reigns) Def team authority ( triple h Seth Rollins Luke Harper mark henry big show ). 
Big show would betray John Cena before survivor series as during the event Neville (replaces jack swagger) makes his surprise debut during the event as well as Roman reigns ( replaces erik rowan) making his surprise return 
Order of elimnation 
Big show eliminated by Roman reigns. 
Ryback eliminated by Mark Henry 
John Cena eliminated by triple h after distraction by Stephanie 
Mark Henry eliminated by Roman reigns. 
Neville eliminated by Luke Harper 
Roman reigns eliminated by Seth Rollins after big show distracts reigns 
Luke Harper eliminated by ziggler after rowan distracts Harper 
Triple h eliminated by ziggler 
Seth Rollins elimanted by ziggler after reigns gives a spear to Rollins 
Sole survivor Dolph ziggler. 

Singles match
Dean Ambrose Vs bray Wyatt ends in no contest after Ambrose hits bray Wyatt with a steel chair getting revenge on him in the process 

U.s title 
Rusev Def shemuas (c) 
Post match rusev injures shemuas 

Fatal 4 way tag team match 
Miz mizdow Def stardust goldust Los mataodres and the usos. 

#1 contenders match 
Jack swagger Def Cesaro 

Divas match 
Nikki Bella Def AJ Lee 

Titus oniel and Slater Def Adam rose and the bunny 
After the bunny betrays Adam rose. 


Opener 
Next showcase match for nxt title 
Sami Zayn Def Tyson Kidd 
Kidd and Sami Zayn have a phenomenal match as Zayn gets the win and gets cheers from the crowd


----------



## subhi atari

Hi, I want to ask all the site's subscribers to hold a tournament in the next 24 hours as for who could rebook most of wrestling ppvs the winner would the one with the most rebooking posts in the next 24 hours please everyone let begin that challenge


----------



## subhi atari

Let's begin


----------



## subhi atari

Hi, I want to ask all the site's subscribers to hold a tournament in the next 24 hours as for who could rebook most of wrestling ppvs as the winner is would be the one with the most rebooking posts in the next 24 hours please everyone lets begin that challenge starting from now


----------



## subhi atari

Summerslam 2010 
Opener 
I.c title 
Dolph ziggler Def kofi Kingston 
Post match nexus attacks both men 

Divas match 
Melina (c) Def Alicia fox 

U.s title 
The miz Def John Morrison. 


Casket match 
Kane Def big show 
Post match undertaker returns and Kane gives him a tombstone. 


World heavyweight title triple threat match 
Rey Mysterio Def swagger and cm punk w/straight edge society 


Mitb cash in for world heavyweight title 
Kane Def Rey Mysterio (c). 

WWE title 
Edge Def shemuas (c) by dq 

7 on 7 elimnation match. Bret Hart as special guest refreee
team nexus ( Wade barret tarver skip shiffeld Slater Justin Gabriel David otubga Darren young ) Def team WWE ( John Cena , randy Orton Daniel Bryan Evan Bourne Chris Jericho r truth MVP )


----------



## subhi atari

Wrestlemania 35 
Pre show 
Andre the giant battle royal 
Ec3 wins and gets a push 

Women battle royal 
Carmella wins 

Cruiserweight title 
Tony nese def buddy Murphy (c) 

Raw tag titles 
Hawkins and Zack Ryder Def the revival (c) 

Opener 
8 man U.s title ladder match 
Andrade Def r truth (c) and Rey Mysterio , rusev , nakamura ,Kevin Owens , the miz and Ali. 
Smackdown most talented superstars get in a great multi man match for the u.s title where andrade finally gets his moment by wining the u.s title. 

Singles match 
Richochet Def randy Orton 
At February Orton start s to get sneaky attacks on most of the smackdown roster from AJ styles to the miz , Rey Mysterio , Jeff hardy and as Orton is assaulting the miz at fast lane richocet make his surprise debut to save the miz as he confronts randy Orton which sets a match between both me where have an amazing match where richocet gets the win 

Smackdown tag titles fatal 4 way elimnation match

The usos Def the bar and new day and sanity 
4 of the best teams in smackdown face off for the smackdown tag titles. In an elimnation match it gets down to the usos and the bar where the usos gets the win 

Falls count any where match 
Alister black Def Shane McMahon
After shane McMahon declares that he's the best in the world Alister black interrupts him by saying that Shane isn't even the best McMahon so by any right he does declare himself as the best in the world as black says that he is the best in the world as he was the best at nxt and will be the best at the main roster we have a brutal falls count anywhere match where Alister black gets the win 

Women's tag team title fatal 5 way match 
Illocinis Def Sasha banks and bayley , Trish Stratus and Lita , Beth phoenix and Natalya and tamina and Nia Jax. 
After Sasha banks and bayley issue an open challenge for the women's tag titles we say natalaya and Beth phoenix Lita Trish Stratus illocinis Nia Jax and tamina all accept the challenge as we have a good match where the illconics wins the title after a great match 

8 man tag team match ( Kurt angle retirement match ) 
Kurt angle , fin balor Braun strowman Sami Zayn Def baron Corbin drew mcyntire Bobby lashley and lio rush 

After Corbin became the constable of Monday night raw he alongside his stable ( drew McIntire Bobby lashley lio rush and Elias ) would rule Monday night raw and would go on to bully some guys such as Kurt angle fin balor and Braun strowman as Kurt angle anonuces that he would have his retirement match at mania 35 Corbin interrupts angle and says that angle's retirement match would be a 4 on 1 handicap match against him (Corbin ) McIntire lio rush and Bobby lashley they all get to attack angle until Braun strowman fin balor make the save as the odds are stille against the good guys after Bobby lashley gets into the case until Sami Zayn makes his returns to save angle balor strowman and to get revenge on lashlay the man who njured him as Kurt angles's team win the match as angle retires after an emotional night. 

Elias musical concert 
Doctor of thuganomics John Cena interrupts him. 

Fatal 4 way match winner takes all for smackdown and raw women's title 
Becky lynch Def Charlotte and Ronda rousey and asuka. 

Singles match 
AJ styles Def triple h w/ Vince McMahon 
After aj styles attacks Vince McMahon at November Vince recruits triple h to get revenge on styles as we a great buildup for the match during the match vince McMahon gives AJ styles a low blow as triple h was about to pedigree him until lights go out and undertaker appears he tombstones both McMahon and triple h giving the win for AJ styles 

Universal title
Seth Rollins def Brock Lesnar (c) 
Keep the same as reality 

Singles match
Samoa Joe Def Batista 
At royal rumble 2019 Samoa Joe entered the rumble match and starts dominanting the match elimnating several superstars until Batista comes surprisingly at number 28. Both brawl with each other until Batista eliminates Samoa Joe as the final 4 are Batista Rollins strowman and Orton in which Samoa Joe would return to interfere as costs Batista the royal rumble when he distracts Batista only for Orton to eliminate Batista. At fatslane Samoa Joe is having a match for the u.s title against r truth until Batista returns to attack Joe and cost him the title match at mania 35 we have a strong match were smaoa Joe gets the win post match Batista announces his retirment 

Singles match for i.c title 
Roman reigns Def Dean Ambrose (c) 
After Ambrose defeats Rollins for intercontinental title he goes on as a full heel until reigns returns to calm things down only to be attacked by Ambrose as reignns would put his eyes on getting revenge on Ambrose as well as getting the I .c title as we get a great match as Roman reigns gets the win and the I c title post match the shield reunite after Rollins gets to the ring and celebrate s with Roman reigns and then Ambrose turns face by hugging his shield brothers and apologizing as the shield celebrate 

Main event for WWE title 
Kofi Kingston Def Daniel Bryan (c) 
Keep the same but instead this match main events wrestlemania


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 26
*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker (c) def. John Cena 

*Shawn Michaels's Farewell Match*
The Miz def. Shawn Michaels, John Morrison

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton def. Batista (c) (w/ Cody Rhodes & Ted Dibiase Jr)

*Street Fight - If Bret wins, he becomes permanent GM of RAW*
Bret Hart def. Vince McMahon 

*No DQ Match for the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship*
Edge & Christian def. Chris Jericho & Big Show (c)

Sheamus def. Triple H

*8 Man MITB Ladder Match*
Drew McIntyre def. Kofi Kingston, Dolph Ziggler, Eziekiel Jackson, Zack Ryder, Evan Bourne, Kane, Jack Swagger

*WWE Women's Championship*
Beth Phoenix def. Mickie James (c), Michelle McCool

Rey Mysterio def. CM Punk


----------



## subhi atari

Rebooking the bar raw tag titles reign ( January 2018 until April 2018 ) 

At royal rumble 2018 the bar would go to defeat Rollins and Jason Jordan where they would be crowned as new raw tag titles after pining Rollins. 

At raw post royal rumble Mark Henry and big show would make surprise return as a tag team to challenge Cesaro and shemuas for raw tag titles. It is announced that at elimnation chamber 2018 Cesaro and shemuas would defend their titles against the world's largest tag team. ( Big show and mark Henry) 

• at Monday night raw February 6 
Cesaro and shemuas defend Thier titles against Titus worldwide ( Titus oniel and appolo crews ) where the bar win the match after pining appolo crews post match they attack Titus and appolo crews until big show and mark Henry come for the save 

• at the next Monday night raw general manager Kurt angle anounces an 8 man tag team match where big show mark Henry and appo crews and Titus oniel would go against. The bar and the revival where the team of big show mark Henry and Titus oniel and appolo crews after pining shemuas 

• at elimnation chamber 2018 the bar would go on to defeat mark Henry and big show after a great match 

• the night after elimnation chamber a fatal 4 way match where the winner would go on to face the bar at wrestlemania 34 the match would be the revival Vs the club Vs Titus worldwide Vs Braun strowman and Elias ( who join forces together ) . Strowman and Elias would go on to win the match and face the bar at wrestlemania 34 as they would name Thier team as the symphony of destruction in the buildup to the match they would go on to attack the bar with musical instruments. 

• at mania 34 strowman and Elias (faces ) would capture the titles from the bar after a really great match. 

At greatest royal rumble a triple threat match for tag titles 
The bar would regain the raw tag titles after defeating strowman and Elias and the revival after Elias betrayed strowman and hit him with a guitar. 

•Next week at raw brand split episode they would defend Thier titles against Matt hardy and bray Wyatt where they woul lose the tag titles after bray Wyatt pins Cesaro. 
As the bar would be transferred to smackdown


----------



## subhi atari

Over the limit 2010 
Pre show 
Chris masters Def chavo gueroro
Opener I.c title 
Kofi Kingston Def mcyntire 

Hair Vs straight edge society pledge. 
Rey Mysterio Def cm punk. 

Singles match 
Shemuas Def r truth. 

Tag team triple threat for unified tag titles 
Hart dynasty Def big show and Kane , Jericho and the miz. 

World heavyweight title 
Jack swagger Def MVP. 

Tag team match 
Legacy ( Cody Rhodes and tedbiase ) Def rated rko ( randy Orton edge ). 
After edge turned on Orton 

Divas match 
Eve Def maryse 

Main event 
I quit match for WWE title 
John Cena Def Batista


----------



## subhi atari

Wrestlemania 29 
Pre show 
Fandango Def jack swagger 

Opener 
U.s title 
Cesaro Def Jericho 

I.c title 
Ryback Def Barret 

Tag titles fatal 4 way ladder match 
Team hell no Def Rhodes scholars , Rey Mysterio sin Cara and r truth Kofi Kingston 

Singles match 
Triple h w/hbk Def the miz w/ric flair 

6 man tag team match 
The shield Def big show mark Henry shemuas 

Singles match 2 out of 3 falls 
John Cena Def ziggler w/big e 

Whc match 
Alberto del Rio (c) Def randy Orton 

Mitb cash in for whc 
Ziggler Def del Rio 

Singles matcb
Brock Lesnar Def the rock. 

Main event 
WWE title Vs streak match 
Undertakee Def cm punk


----------



## subhi atari

How to book wrestlemania 32 without changing matches 
Pre show 
Tables match 
The usos Def Dudley Boyz 
The same match but instead a Tables match stiupaltion is applied 

Divas tag match. 

U.s title 
Kalisto def ryback 
Post match sin Cara turns on kalisto. 

Main show 
Opener. 
7 man i.c title ladder match. 
Sami Zayn Def Kevin Owens Zack Ryder the miz Dolph ziggler , Cody Rhodes sin Cara 

Cody Rhodes makes his return at this event ditching the stardust gimmick in the process. Kalisto would interfere to get revenge on sin Cara in this match 


2 out of 3 falls match 
Chris Jericho Def AJ styles 
Post match the club debut attacking Jericho and helping styles to set up a double turn where styles turns heel as Jericho turns face 

Texas street fight 6 man tag team match 
League of Nations Def new day 
Post match Daniel bryan Cena foley come out to attack leugue of Nations 


WWE Divas title match triple threat 
Sasha banks Def Charlotte and Becky lynch 

Falls count any where 
Dean Ambrose Vs Brock Lesnar ends in no contest after both men beat the hell out of each other we see blood from both Ambrose and Lesnar 

Hell in a cell match if undertaker lost he must retire 
Bray wyatt w/ Shane McMahon and Wyatt family Def undertaker w/Vince McMahon and Kane 
Shane McMahon returns and wants control on the main roster same as reality but instead Shane chooses bray Wyatt as a superstars to represent him while Vince choses undertaker as the superstar to represent him we have a phenomenal match inside the cell where we see interferences from Shane Vince , strowman rowan Kane , as suddenly Kane turns on undertaker giving him tombstone as bray Wyatt gives a. Sister Abigail and wins the match retiring the undertaker in his hometown 


Atg battle royal 
Appolo crews debuts and wins atg battle royal. 

Main event 
WWE title hbk as special guest refreee 
Roman reigns (c) Def triple h 
After leugue of Nations interfere to cost reigns the match the rock saves reigns and gives him the win post match Roman reigns turns heel by attacking the rock


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series 2011
*US Championship*
Zack Ryder def. Dolph Ziggler(c) (10:00)

*Lumberjill Match for the WWE Divas Championship*
Beth Phoenix (c) def. Eve Torres (4:00)

Daniel Bryan def. Tyson Kidd (10:00)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Big Show def. Mark Henry (c) by DQ (13:00)

*Team Vince McMahon vs Team Triple H - Survivor Series Elimination Match*
CM Punk, Randy Orton, Mason Ryan, Sheamus, Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne (w/ Vince McMahon) def. Triple H, Alberto Del Rio, Kevin Nash, Cody Rhodes, Wade Barrett, Jack Swagger (w/ John Laurinitis) (40:00)

The Rock & John Cena def. The Miz & R-Truth (21:00)


----------



## subhi atari

Greatest royal rumble 2018 
Opener
6 man ladder match for i.c title 
Seth Rollins def the miz , Daniel Bryan (c) Samoa Joe fin balor appolo crews. 

Kevin Owens open challenge 
Kevin Owens Vs Jericho ( surprise return by answering the challenge ) ends by dq 

U.s title 
Jeff hardy Def Dolph ziggler. 

Tag titles match 
Bray Wyatt and Matt hardy (c) Def Cesaro and shemuas 

Last man standing match for universal title
Braun strowman (c) Def Roman reigns 

Smackdown tag team match 
Bludegon brothers (c) Def the usos. 


Cruiserweight title 
Cedric Alexander (c) Def kalisto. 

Singles match
Brock Lesnar Def Kurt angle 

Singles match 
John Cena Def undertaker 

WWE title 2 out of 3 falls match 
AJ styles Def nakamura 

Main event 
Greatest royal rumble 50 man match 
Demon balor wins greatest royal rumble 
Surprise entrants 
Fin balor get eliminated then enters demon balor. 
Rey Mysterio. 
Great Khali 
Mark Henry 
Hideo itami 
Hornswoggle 
Roderick strong 
Drew mcyntire


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Summerslam 2010
*Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (c) def. Kofi Kingston

Big Show, Kane, Rey Mysterio def. Straight Edge Society (w/ Serena Deeb)

Evan Bourne def. Edge

*US Championship*
Daniel Bryan def. The Miz (c) (w/ Alex Riley)

*Unified WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Hart Dynasty (c) def. Chris Jericho & Wade Barrett

*WWE Championship*
Sheamus (c) def. John Morrison

*Winner Recieves a WWE Title Match at Night of Champions*
Randy Orton def. John Cena

*World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker def. Jack Swagger (c)


----------



## subhi atari

Night of champions 2015 
Pre show 
Cosmic wasteland ( stardust and asencions Def lucha dragons and Neville. 

Opener 
WWE title 
Rollins Def ryback. 

I.c title triple threat match 
Kevin Owens Def rusev and ziggler 

Singles match 
Cesaro Def Mr. Mitb shemuas 

Tag team match for tag titles 
Dudley Boyz Def new day by dq 

Divas title 
Charlotte Def Nikki Bella 

6 man tag team match 
The Wyatt family Def Roman reigns Ambrose and Erick rowan (mystery partner ) 

Main event 
U.s title 
Cena Def Seth Rollins 
Shemuas goes to cash mitb but suddenly demon Kane with his 90s mask returns taking on Rollins and 
Shemuas


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Dark Match - Cody Rhodes & Ted Dibiase Jr. def. Goldust & Ricky Steamboat

WrestleMania 25
*WWE & World Tag Team Championship Unification Match*
Carlito & Primo (c) def. John Morrison & The Miz (c) (7:00)

*Ring of Fire Match*
Randy Orton (w/ Kelly Kelly) def. Masked Kane (5:00)

*8 Man MITB Ladder Match*
CM Punk def. Matt Hardy, Mark Henry, MVP, Finlay, Mike Knox, Kofi Kingston, Shelton Benjamin (12:00)

*Anything Goes Falls Count Anywhere*
Christian def. Jeff Hardy (15:00)

The Undertaker def. Vladimir Kozlov (8:00)

*Intercontinental Championship & WWE Women's Championship*
Rey Mysterio & Gail Kim def. Beth Phoenix (c) & Santino Marella (c) (w/ Rosa Mendes) (4:00)

*"I Quit" Match*
Shawn Michaels def. JBL (23:00)

Steve Austin def. Chris Jericho (17:00)

*WWE Championship*
Triple H def. Edge (c), Big Show (9:00)

*Miss WrestleMania Battle Royal* (Trish Stratus Wins) (10:00)

*World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena (c) def. Batista (15:00)


----------



## subhi atari

Supershowdown 2018. 
Opener 
Smackdown tag titles 
New day (c) Def the bar 

Smackdown women's title 
Charlotte Def Becky lynch by dq 

Tag team match 4 on 4 
John Cena Bobby lashley triple h Kurt angle Def Elias baron Corbin and the b team ( Bo Dallas Curtis Axel ) 

Tag team match
Ronda rousey and bella twins Def riot squad 


U.s title 
Nakamura def Orton by dq after Jeff hardy interfered. 


Cruiserweight title
Buddy Murphy Def Cedric Alexander (c). 

Hbk as special guest refreee 
Kevin Owens Def undertaker 
After hbk hits taker accidentally. 


WWE title. No dq 
AJ styles def Samoa Joe. 

Triple threat match # 1 contender for WWE title 
Daniel Bryan Def the miz and andrade. 

Main event 
6 man tag team match 
The shield Def the dogs of war ( ziggler strowman mcyntire )


----------



## subhi atari

Survivor series 2018 
Main event 
WWE title 
Daniel Bryan Def AJ styles (c) 

WWE universal title 
Brock Lesnar Def Bobby lashley 

5 on 5 elimnation match 
Team Ambrose ( Ambrose ziggler mcyntire Elias Corbin ) Def team Rollins ( Seth Rollins Kurt angle Braun strowman fin balor hideo itami ) 

Order of elimnation 
Ziggler elimnated by strowman 
Hideo itami elimnated by mcyntire 
Baron Corbin elimnated by Kurt angle 
Elias elimnated by fin balor 
Fin balor elimnated by mcyntire 
Kurt angle elimnated by Ambrose 
Strowman elimnated by mcyntire 
Mcyntire elimnated by Rollins 
Rollins elimnated by Ambrose . 

Elimnation 4 on 4 match 
WWe four horsewomen Def UFC four horse women 

U.s title 
Nakamura Def rusev. 


WWE smackdown tag titles 
The bar (c) Def new day 

5 on 5 elimnation match
Team Orton ( randy Orton Samoa Joe andrade jimmy uso jey uso Def team Rey Mysterio Jeff hardy Shane McMahon the miz Shelton Benjamin ) 


Opener 
Cruiserweight title 
Buddy Murphy (c) Def Mustafa Ali


----------



## subhi atari

WWE Extreme rules 2018 
Main event 
I.c title match 
Iron Man match 
Ziggler Def Seth Rollins (c). 

Lumberjack match
Bobby lashley Def Roman reigns. 

Extreme rules match for WWE title 
AJ styles (c) Def rusev 

Ladder match u.s title 
Nakamura Def Jeff hardy (c) 

Steel cage match 
Sami Zayn Def strowman after escaping the cage with the help of Kevin Owens 

Tornado tag team for smackdown tag titles 
Bludegon brothers def team hell no. 

Raw tag titles 
Bray Wyatt and Matt hardy Def the b team 

Hair Vs hair match 
Fin balor Def baron Corbin 

Opener 
Tables match tag team 
Sanity Def new day 
Pre show 
Andrade cien Alma's Def sin Cara


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Wrestlemania 35* (with a few tweaks)

*Raw Women's Title*
Ronda Rousey(c) vs *Becky Lynch*

*Smackdown Women's Title*
Asuka(c) vs *Charlotte*

*John Cena* vs Kurt Angle

*WWE Title*
Daniel Bryan(c) vs *Kofi Kingston*

*AJ Styles* vs Randy Orton

*Intercontinental Title*
Samoa Joe(c) vs *Finn Balor*

Batista vs *HHH*

*WWE Women's Tag Title Finals*
*Sasha & Bayley* vs The IIconics 

*United States Title*
*Roman Reigns* vs Bobby Lashley w/Lio Rush

*Universal Title*
Brock Lesnar(c) vs *Seth Rollins*

*Raw Tag Team Titles*
The Revival(c) vs *Hawkins & Ryder*

*Smackdown Tag Team Titles*
*Uso's*(c) vs The Bar vs New Day

*Women's Battle Royal Winner:* Ruby Riott

*Andre the Giant Battle Royal Winner:* Braun Strowman

*Cruiserweight Title*
Buddy Murphy(c) vs *Tony Nese*


----------



## subhi atari

Supershowdown 2019 
Opener 
U.s title 
Samoa Joe Def ali

8 man tag team match 
Shane McMahon and the revival and andrade Def Roman reigns the usos and the miz 

Cruiserweight title 
Buddy Murphy (c) Def kalisto 

Steel cage match for WWE title 
Kofi Kingston Def ziggler. 


Singles match 
Randy Orton Def triple h 


WWE universal title 
Seth Rollins def Bobby lashley 
Brock Lesnar teases cashing in but Rollins attacks him 

Battle royal 50 man 
Lars Sullivan wins 


Falls count any where match 
Drew mcyntire w/baron Corbin Def braun strowman 

Main event 
6 man tag team match 
Undertaker demon balor richoceht Def Brock Lesnar baron Corbin Elias. 
Brock Lesnar leaves his teammates and gets out of the ring in the mid of the match


----------



## subhi atari

Summerslam 2016 
Main event
Triple threat match for wwe title 
Dean Ambrose Def Rollins and reigns 

No holds barred match 
Brock Lesnar Def randy Orton 

Unsanctioned match 
Triple h Def Shane McMahon. 

Singles match 
AJ styles Def John Cena. 

I.c title 
The miz Def appolo crews 

U.s title 
Rusev Def Neville. 

Fatal 4 way match for inagurail universal title 
Kevin Owens Def fin balor Sami Zayn. Chris Jericho. 

Tag team titles raw 
The new day Def Enzo amore and big Cass 


Opener 
6 man tag team match 
Brya Wyatt baron Corbin Erick rowan Def ziggler rhyno Slater 

Pre show 
Tables match Dudley's retirment match 
The club Def Dudley Boyz 

Best of seven series match 1 
Shemuas Def Cesaro. 

12 man smackdown tag team match 
The usos American alpha hype bros Def vaudvellins asencions breezengo


----------



## subhi atari

For women title 
Charlotte Def Sasha banks and bayley. 


Crusier weight title 
The brian Kendrick Def tjp. 


Tag team match raw titles 
Cesaro and shemuas Def new day by dq. 

Falls count anywhere match winner gets a match for i.c title at survivor series 
Neville Def Jericho 

Main event 
Universal title hell in a cell match. 
Kevin Owens Def Seth Rollins 
After Jericho interferes 


Survivor series 2016 
Pre show 
Cruiserweight tag team match 
Luke Harper Def Kane 

Opener. 
I.c title 
The miz Def Neville 

Crusier weight title 
Brian Kendrick Def kalisto. 

Tag team elimnation match 
Sole survivors Cesaro and shemuas. 

Divas elimnation match 
Sole survivors bayley and Charlotte. 

5 on 5 elimnation match 
Team smackdown ( randy Orton bray Wyatt AJ styles Dolph ziggler Dean Ambrose ) Def team raw ( Sami Zayn Roman reigns Braun strowman Chris Jericho Seth Rollins ). 

Main event 
Universal title 
Brock Lesnar Vs Kevin Owens ends by dq after Jericho interferes and attacks Lesnar. 

Tlc 2016 
Pre show 
Tables match 
The usos Def American alpha. 

Opener 
Tag team match for tag titles 
Wyatt family Def Slater and rhyno 

I.c title ladder match 
The miz Def ziggler. 

Chairs match 
Corbin def kalisto 

No dq match 
Nikki Bella Def carmella 

Title on a pole match 
Alexa bliss Def Becky lynch 

Main event 
Tlc match for WWE title 
AJ styles Def Ambrose 
John Cena returns post match and attacks AJ styles 

Roadblock end of the line 
Pre show 
Rusev Def big cass. 
Opener 
Raw tag titles. 
Cesaro and shemuas Def new day post match the club attack both teams. 

Beat the clock match if Zayn loses he must leave raw 
Sami Zayn Def strowman. 

U.s title 
Roman reigns Def Jericho. 

Cruiserweight title 
Rich swann Def tjp and Brian Kendrick. 
Post match Neville return s and attacks them all turning heel and Joining 205 live 

WWE universal title no dq match 
Kevin Owens (c) Def Seth Rollins 
After Jericho and Owens reunite. 

Main event 
30 minute Iron Man match for women's title 
Charlotte Def Sasha banks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 34
*Opener - WWE Championship*
AJ Styles(c) def. Shinsuke Nakamura (20:00)

*Losers Leaves SDLive!*
Sami Zayn def. Kevin Owens (12:00)

*RAW Tag Team Championship*
Seth Rollins & Finn Balor def. Cesaro & Sheamus(c) (9:00)

*Lumberjack Match*
Braun Strowman def. Triple H (20:00)

Samoa Joe def. John Cena (14:00)

*RAW Women's Championship*
Asuka def. Alexa Bliss(c) (8:00)

*2 vs 2 vs 2 HIAC Match for the SD Tag Team Championship*
Bludgeon Brothers def. The Usos(c), New Day (22:00)

*Universal Championship*
Roman Reigns def. Brock Lesnar via TKO Stoppage (1:15)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Daniel Bryan def. The Miz(c) (14:00)

*Main Event - Rousey's WWE Debut Match*
Ronda Rousey def. Charlotte Flair (18:00) (Non-Title)


----------



## roipdh12

Champions Heading into 2019:
Universal - Lesnar (same)
WWE - D.Bryan (Joe defeats Styles at Summer Slam, drops to Bryan before Survivor Series who then turns heel)
Raw Womens - Ronda Rousey (Same)
SD Womens - Asuka (same)
IC -Mcintyre (Wins at HIAC in a tag match between Rollins/Ambrose vs Ziggler/Mcintyre -winner takes title)
US - Rusev (same)
Raw Tag - AoP (same, just dont have them drop it to Roode and Gable)
SD Tag - The Bar (defeats SaNity for the belts at TLC)
Cruiserweight - Buddy Murphy (same)

Royal Rumble 2019:
Kickoff: Rusev (c) def. Shinsuke Nakamura to retain the US Title
Kickoff: Buddy Murphy (c) def. Hideo Itami, Akira Tozawa and Tony Nese in a Fatal For Way Match to retain the Cruiserweight Titlw
Kickoff: The Revival def. Bobby Roode and Chad Gable to win the Vacant Raw Tag titles
1.Asuka (c) def. Becky Lynch to retain the SD Womens Title
2.The Miz and Shane McMahon def. The Bar (c) to win the SD Tag Titles
3.Ronda Rousey (c) def. Sasha Banks to retain the Raw Womens Titlw
4.Becky Lynch wins Womens RR last eliminating Charlotte Flair. Final 4: Lynch, Flair, Bliss and Jax.
5.Daniel Bryan (c) def. Ali and A.J. Styles in a Triple Threat Match to retain the WWE Title
6.Brock Lesnar (c) def. Finn Balor to retain the Universal Title.
7.Seth Rollins wins Mens RR last eliminating Drew Mcintyre. Final 4: Rollins, Mcintyre, Joe and Strowman.

Elimination Chamber 2019:
Kickoff: Buddy Murphy (c) def. Tony Nese to retain the Cruiserweight Title.
1.Andrade def. Rey Mysterio.
2.The Boss N Hug Connection def. Fire and Desire, SD Womens Champ Asuka and Naomi, Nia Jax and Tamina, The Riott Squad and The IIconics in a Tag Team Elimination Chamber Match to retain the Inaugural Womens Tag Champs
3.The Usos def. The Miz and Shane McMahon (c) to win the SD Tag Titles
4.Samoa Joe (c) def. Rusev to retain the US Title
5.Baron Corbin def. Kurt Angle in a No DQ Match
6.Ronda Rousey (c) def. Ruby Riott to retain Raw Womens Title
7.Daniel Bryan (c) def. Kofi Kingston, A.J. Styles, Jeff Hardy, Randy Orton and Shinsuke Nakamura in an Elimination Chamber Match to retain the WWE title.

Fastlane 2019:
Kickoff: Shinsuke Nakamura and Rusev def. Heavy Machinery
1.Finn Balor and Kurt Angle def. Bobby Roode and Chad Gable
2.Asuka (c) def. Mandy Rose to retain the SD Womens Title
3.Rey Mysterio def. Andrade in a Falls Count Anywhere Match.
4.The Usos (c) def. The Miz and Shane McMahon to retain the SD Tag Titles
5.Samoa Joe and The Bar def. Kofi Kingston in a Handicap Match
6.Boss N Hug Connection (c) def. Nia Jax and Tamina Snuka to retain the WWE Womens Tag Titles
7.The Revival (c) def. Aleistar Black and Ricochet to retain the Raw Tag Team Titles.
8.Daniel Bryan (c) def. Ali to retain the WWE Title.
9.Becky Lynch def. Charlotte Flair via a DQ. As a result the WM Womens Title Match is now a triple threat.
10.The Shield def. Baron Corbin, Bobby Lashley and Drew Mcintyre in a Six Man Tag Team Street Fight.

WM 35:
Kickoff: Ryder and Hawkins def. The Revival (c) to win the Raw Tag Titles.
Kickoff: Asuka won WM battle royal last eliminating Nia Jax. Final 4: Asuka, Nia, Tamina and Ruby Riott.
Kickoff: Drew Gulak def. Buddy Murphy (c) to win the Cruiserweight Title
Kickoff: Andrade won ATGMBR last eliminating Ali. Final Four: Andrade, Ali, Jeff Hardy and Matt Hardy.
1.Seth Rollins def. Brock Lesnar (c) to win the Universal Titlw
2.The Usos (c) def. Black and Ricochet, Nakamura and Rusev & The Bar in a Fatal For Way Match to retain the SD Tag Titles.
3.A.J. Styles def. Randy Orton
4.Shane McMahon def. The Miz in a Falls Count Anywhere Match
5.The IIconics def. Banks and Bayley (c), Divas of Doom & Fire and Desire in a Fatal Four Way Match to win WWE Womens Tag Titles.
6.Kofi Kingston def. Daniel Bryan (c) to win the WWE Titlw
7.Samoa Joe (c) def. Rey Mysterio to retain the US Title (*)
8.Triple H def. Batista in a Career Threatening Street Fight
9.Drew Mcintyre (c) def. Braun Strowman and Baron Corbin in a Triple Threat Match to retain the IC Title
10.Finn Balor def. Kurt Angle in Angle's Retirement Match
11.Roman Reigns def. Bobby Lashley
12.Becky Lynch def. Ronda Rousey (c) and Charlotte Flair (c) in a Triple Threat Match to win both the Raw and SD Womens Titles.
(*)- Kevin Owens made his return after the match, by assaulting Mysterio.ú

Money In The Bank 2019:

Kickoff: Drew Gulak (c) def. Ariya Daivari to retain the Cruiserweight Title.
Kickoff: Daniel Bryan and Rowan (c) def. The Usos to retain the SD Tag Titles.
1.Bayley def. Ember Moon, Kairi Sane, Asuka, Naomi, Nikki Cross, Mandy Rose and Natalya to win the Womens MITB Match
2.Kevin Owens def. Rey Mysterio.
3.Shane McMahon def. The Miz in a Steel Cage Match
4.Becky Lynch (c) def. Lacey Evans to retain the Raw Womens Title
5.Charlotte Flair def. Becky Lynch (c) to win the SD Womens Title
6.Bayley def. Charlotte Flair (c) in a MITB Cash In to win SD Womens Title
7.Roman Reigns def. Robert Roode
8.Kofi Kingston (c) def. Andrade to retain the WWE Title
9.Seth Rollins (c) def. A.J. Styles to retain the Universal Title
10.Brock Lesnar def. Ali, Randy Orton, Finn Balor, Baron Corbin, Samoa Joe, Drew Mcintyre and Ricochet to win the Mens MITB Match

Super Showdown 2019:
Kickoff: The Revival (c) def. The Usos to retain the Raw Tag Titles
1.Brock Lesnar (H) def. Ali to regain his MITB Contract.
2.Ricochet def. Cesaro in a 2/3 Falls Match
3.Samoa Joe (c) and Braun Strowman fought to a No Contest to retain the US Title.
4.Shane McMahon det. Roman Reigns
5.Randy Orton def. Triple H in a No Holds Barred Match
6.Seth Rollins (c) def. Baron Corbin to retain the Universal Title 
7.IC Champion Drew Mcintyre def. Bill Goldberg.
**Mansoor wins 247 title from Jinder in ring.
8.Kofi Kingston (c) def. Andrade to retain the WWE Title
9.Lars Sullivan wins 50 Men battle royal last eliminating The Miz. Final Four: Nakamura, Sullivan, Miz and Alexander
10.The Undertaker def. Finn Balor


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series 2018
*Champion vs Champion*
Seth Rollins def. Jeff Hardy (12:00)

*5 vs 5 Elimination Match*
Team SmackDown (Charlotte Flair, Naomi, Carmella, Sonya Deville, and Mandy Rose) def. Team Raw (Mickie James, Nia Jax, Tamina, Bayley, and Sasha Banks) (with Alexa Bliss) 
Survivor: Charlotte Flair (18:00)

*Champion vs Champion*
The Bar def. Bobby Roode & Gable (8:00)

*10 vs 10 Elimination Match*
Team SmackDown (Shane McMahon & The Miz, The Usos, The New Day , Sanity, Gallows and Anderson) def. Team RAW (AOP, The Revival, The B-Team, Lucha House Party, and The Ascension)
Survivors: The Miz & Shane McMahon (20:00)

*If Asuka wins, she wins the vacated SD Women's Championship*
Ronda Rousey def. Asuka (9:00)

*5 vs 5 Elimination Match*
Team RAW (Shawn Michaels, Drew McIntyre, Finn Balor, Braun Strowman, Lashley) def. Team SD (The Undertaker, Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe, Shinsuke Nakamura, Rey Mysterio) 
Survivor: Braun Strowman (30:00)

*Anything Goes Submission Match*
Brock Lesnar def. AJ Styles (22:00)


----------



## tducey

The WM 4 title tournament (Keep the matches, just change some results):

Ted Dibiase over Jim Duggan
Don Muraco over Dino Bravo
Ricky Steamboat over Greg Valentine
Randy Savage over Butch Reed
Bam Bam Bigelow over One Man Gang
Rick Rude over Jake Roberts

Hulk over Andre
Ted Dibiase over Don Muraco
Randy Savage over Ricky Steamboat
Rick Rude over Bam Bam Bigelow

Ted Dibiase over Hulk (Andre's Interference injuring Hulk)
Randy Savage over Rick Rude

Ted Dibiase over Randy Savage


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Extreme Rules 2014
*Intercontinental Championship*
Bad News Barrett(c) def. Rey Mysterio

Alexander Rusev def. RVD

*Tables Match*
Randy Orton def. Big E

Cesaro def. Batista

*Extreme Rules Elimination Tag Match*
The Shield def. The Wyatt Family

*WWE Divas Championship*
Paige(c) def. Tamina

*Extreme Rules Match for the WWE WHC Championship*
Brock Lesnar def. Daniel Bryan(c)


----------



## TripleG

*WRESTLEMANIA VIII*

_WWF World Heavyweight Championship_
"The Nature Boy" Ric Flair w/Mr. Perfect -c- Vs. "The Immortal" Hulk Hogan
- Hogan wins via DQ, Flair keeps the title, Warrior returns post match to challenge Flair

_No Disqualifications, Loser Leaves WWF Match_
"Macho Man" Randy Savage w/Miss Elizabeth Vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts
- Undertaker turns face here post match when Jake berates him for not helping him win. 

_WWF Intercontinental Championship_
"Rowdy" Roddy Piper -c- Vs. Bret "The Hitman" Hart
- Same as it was

_Grudge Match_
The Undertaker Vs. Sid Justice
- Taker wins

_WWF Tag Team Championship_
Money Inc -c- Vs. High Energy
- Not much admittedly, but the tag title match we got at VIII was awful with a freshly turned face Natural Disasters team that the fans were not ready to support at all. This at least gives the new heel team some fresh faced clearly face competitors to mix it up with, get a nice athletic match out of it and be on our way. 

_10 Man Tag Team Match_
The Natural Disasters, The Nasty Boys, and The Mountie w/Jimmy Hart Vs. The Big Bossman, Hacksaw Jim Duggan, Sgt. Slaughter, Virgil, and The British Bulldog
- Similar to the 8 man tag we did get, but with some minor changes. Bulldog gets the win (to further set up his IC Title win later in the year), and The Natural Disasters turn face during the match after miscommunications with their partners and Jimmy Hart. 

_Singles Match_
Tatanka Vs. "The Model" Rick Martel
- Same as it was. Basic win for the undefeated guy. 

_Opening Singles Match_
"El Matidor" Tito Santana Vs. "The Heartbreak Kid' Shawn Michaels w/Sensational Sherri
- Same as it was


----------



## subhi atari

Rebooking dean ambrose wwe title reign 2016 
Mitb 
Ambrose cashes in and defeats Rollins to become wwe champion 
Battleground 2016 
Ambrose defeats Rollins 
Post match Roman reigns returns from suspension and spears both men setting up a shield triple threat match at summer slam 
As Ambrose is in smack down and Rollins and reigns are in raw in the buildup we see Ambrose making a wwe title open challenge having great matches against some superstars who answer the challenge such as Apollo crews ziggler Kalisto jack swagger and the miz until raw before summer slam where all 3 shield members have a confrontation 
Summer slam 2016 
Wwe title triple threat match
Ambrose def reigns and Rollins 
After a fantastic match Ambrose retains wwe title and keeps the title to smackdown. 
Backlash 2016 
Wwe title 
Dean Ambrose def bray Wyatt 
The smackdown after summerslam 2016 we have a fatal 5 way where winner is number 1 contender for wwe title 
Particapants are bray Wyatt aj styles ziggler Orton and Kane where Wyatt attacks orton before the match to keep him out of the match as the match is turned into fatal 4 way match where Wyatt wins by pining Kane he then goes to make Ambrose life hell attacking him every time and cutting some scary promos as he targets the wwe title 
At backlash dean Ambrose defeats bray Wyatt after randy Orton returns and distracts Wyatt 

No mercy 2016 
Wwe title 
Aj styles def Ambrose and cena 
The Smackdoen after backlash John vega returns and challenges dean ambrose to Match for the wwe 
Title as at smack downs main event we have an incredible main event where John census and Ambrose beat hell out of each other until aj styles comes out and attacks both men after he defeated ziggler at backlash for number one contedership match for wwe title at no mercy styles defeats Cuba and Ambrose to win his first wwe title


----------



## Chelsea

WrestleMania 31

1. Dean Ambrose defeats Dolph Ziggler (c) (Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship)

2. Bad News Barrett & Randy Orton defeat Damien Mizdow & The Miz (c) (Tag team match for the Tag Team Championship)

3. Luke Harper defeats Erick Rowan (Singles match)

4. AJ Lee & Paige defeat Nikki Bella (c) & Brie Bella (Tag team match for the Divas Championship; Paige submits Nikki Bella)

5. Roman Reigns defeats John Cena (c) (Singles match for the United States Championship)

6. Bray Wyatt defeats Triple H (Singles match)

7. Masked Kane defeats Seth Rollins (Singles match)

8. The Undertaker defeats Sting (No Disqualification match)

9. Seth Rollins defeats Brock Lesnar (c) and Daniel Bryan (Triple threat match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship; Seth Rollins' cash-in match)


----------



## Chelsea

Extreme Rules 2015

1. Paige (c) defeats Nikki Bella (Steel Cage match for the Divas Championship)

2. Luke Harper defeats Erick Rowan (No Disqualification match)

3. Bad News Barrett & Randy Orton (c) defeat Damien Mizdow & The Miz (Tornado tag team match for the Tag Team Championship)

4. Daniel Bryan defeats Rusev (Submission match)

5. The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) defeat Cesaro, Sheamus & Tyson Kidd (Six-man tag team match)

6. Bray Wyatt defeats Triple H (Last Man Standing match)

7. Dean Ambrose (c) & Roman Reigns (c) defeat Dolph Ziggler & John Cena (Tag team ladder match for the Intercontinental Championship and the United States Championship)

8. Seth Rollins (c) defeats Masked Kane (Falls Count Anywhere match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship)


----------



## Chelsea

Payback 2015

1. Masked Kane defeats Big Show, Jamie Noble & Joey Mercury (Three-on-one handicap match)

2. Paige (c) defeats Brie Bella (Singles match for the Divas Championship)

3. Dolph Ziggler & John Cena defeat Damien Mizdow & The Miz (Tag team match)

4. Sheamus defeats Cesaro (Singles match)

5. Bad News Barrett & Randy Orton (c) defeat The New Day (Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods (Tag team match for the Tag Team Championship)

6. Dean Ambrose (c) defeats Luke Harper (Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship)

7. Roman Reigns (c) defeats Big E (Singles match for the United States Championship)

8. Bray Wyatt defeats Ryback (Singles match)

9. Daniel Bryan defeats Seth Rollins (c) (Singles match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship)


----------



## Chelsea

Elimination Chamber 2015

1. Emma defeats Paige (c), Brie Bella, Natalya, Nikki Bella and Summer Rae (Elimination Chamber match for the Divas Championship)
#1 - Brie Bella eliminates Nikki Bella
#2 - Natalya eliminates Brie Bella
#3 - Summer Rae eliminates Natalya
#4 - Emma eliminates Summer Rae
#5 - Emma eliminates Paige

2. Damien Sandow defeats The Miz (Singles match)

3. Roman Reigns (c) defeats Big Show (Singles match for the United States Championship)

4. The New Day (Big E & Kofi Kingston) (with Xavier Woods) defeat Bad News Barrett & Randy Orton (c) (Tag team match for the Tag Team Championship)

5. Dean Ambrose (c) defeats Luke Harper (Ambulance match for the Intercontinental Championship)

6. Bray Wyatt defeats Ryback (First Blood match)

7. Masked Kane defeats Daniel Bryan (c), Dolph Ziggler, John Cena, Seth Rollins and Sheamus (Elimination Chamber match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
#1 - Daniel Bryan eliminates Sheamus
#2 - Daniel Bryan eliminates Dolph Ziggler
#3 - Masked Kane eliminates John Cena
#4 - Seth Rollins eliminates Daniel Bryan
#5 - Masked Kane eliminates Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 35
Kickoff - 5 vs 5 Tag Match
Cedric Alexander, Akira Tozawa, The Brian Kendrick, Gran Metallik, Lince Dorado def. Drew Gulak, Ariya Daivari, Mike Kanellis, Oney Lorcan, Jack Gallagher (17:00)

Kickoff - SD Tag Team Championship
The Usos(c) def. New Day, Rusev and Shinsuke Nakamura, The Bar (10:00)

Kickoff - RAW Tag Team Championship
Zack Ryder & Curt Hawkins def. The Revival (c) (8:00)

Kickoff - Women's Tag Battle Royal - Winner joins the Women's Tag Title Match 
Kairi Sane & Io Shirai wins by eliminating Nia Jax & Tamina last (10:00)

*RAW Women's Championship*
Becky Lynch def. Ronda Rousey(c) by Submission (00:50)

AJ Styles def. Randy Orton (16:00)

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Tony Nese def. Buddy Murphy(c) (10:00)

*Ladder Match for the Women's Tag Team Championship*
Sasha Banks & Bayley(c) def. Kairi Sane & Io Shirai, Trish Stratus & Lita, The Ilconics (12:00)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
The Miz def. Shane McMahon (14:00)

*Title vs Hair Match for the US Championship*
Andrade def. Rey Mysterio(c) (12:00)

*Intercontinental Championship*
Roman Reigns def. Dean Ambrose(c) (13:00)

*"I Quit" Submission Match for the SD Women's Championship*
Charlotte Flair def. Asuka(c) (18:00)

*WWE Championship*
Kofi Kingston def. Daniel Bryan (c) (w/ Rowan & Brie Bella) (23:00)

*Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal*
Ricochet wins by eliminating Braun Strowman last (10:00)

*No Holds Barred Match*
Triple H def. Batista (24:00)

*Kurt Angle's Farewell Match*
Drew McIntyre & Lashley & Baron Corbin def. Kurt Angle & Finn Balor & Kevin Owens (14:00)

*MAIN EVENT - Universal Championship*
Seth Rollins def. Brock Lesnar(c) (15:00)


----------



## Chelsea

Money in the Bank 2015

1. The New Day (Big E & Xavier Woods) (c) defeat Bad News Barrett & Randy Orton (Tag team ladder match for the Tag Team Championship) 

2. Brie Bella defeats Nikki Bella (Singles match)

3. Bray Wyatt defeats Sheamus (Singles match)

4. Kevin Owens defeats John Cena (Singles match)

5. Roman Reigns defeats Cesaro, Damien Sandow, Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler, Kofi Kingston and The Miz (Money in the Bank ladder match for a WWE World Heavyweight Championship match contract)

6. Emma (c) vs. Paige ends in a double count-out (Singles match for the Divas Championship)

7. Seth Rollins defeats Masked Kane (c) and Daniel Bryan (Triple threat match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship)


----------



## Chelsea

Battleground 2015

1. Charlotte Flair defeats Nikki Bella (Singles match)

2. John Cena defeats Kevin Owens (Singles match)

3. Becky Lynch defeats Brie Bella (Singles match)

4. Rusev, Ryback & The Miz defeat Bad News Barrett, Damien Sandow & Randy Orton (Six-man tag team match)

5. Bray Wyatt defeats Sheamus (Steel Cage match)

6. Emma (c) defeats Paige (Submission match for the Divas Championship)

7. Daniel Bryan & Masked Kane defeat Dean Ambrose (c) & Roman Reigns (c) (Tag team match for the Intercontinental Championship and the United States Championship)

8. Seth Rollins (c) vs. Brock Lesnar ends in a no contest (Singles match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship)


----------



## Chelsea

SummerSlam 2015

1. Bad News Barrett defeats Randy Orton (Singles match)

2. The Ascension defeat The New Day (c) (Tag team match for the Tag Team Championship)

3. Dean Ambrose vs. Roman Reigns ends in a double disqualification (Singles match)

4. Masked Kane (c) defeats Cesaro, Rusev and Sheamus (Fatal four-way match for the United States Championship)

5. Kevin Owens defeats John Cena (Buried Alive match)

6. Daniel Bryan (c) defeats Damien Sandow, Dolph Ziggler and The Miz (Fatal four-way match for the Intercontinental Championship)

7. The Undertaker defeats Brock Lesnar (No Disqualification match)

8. Becky Lynch defeats Emma (c) and Charlotte Flair (Triple threat match for the Divas Championship)

9. Bray Wyatt defeats Seth Rollins (c) (Singles match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship)


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*WrestleMania 34* - heels in _italics_ 

*Main Event*
*WWE Championship*
Daniel Bryan defeats _The Miz (c)_

*Universal Championship *
Braun Strowman defeats _Brock Lesnar (c)_

*Mixed Tag*
Ronda Rousey & Kurt Angle defeats _Triple H & Stephanie McMahon_

*No Holds Barred Match*
_Samoa Joe_ defeats John Cena

*Retirement Match*
_Bray Wyatt_ defeats The Undertaker

*Raw Tag Team Titles*
Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins defeats _The Bar (c)_

*SmackDown Tag Team Titles*
_Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn_ defeats The New Day & The Usos (c)

*United States Championship*
AJ Styles defeats _Randy Orton (c) _& Shinsuke Nakamura

*Intercontinental Championship*
*Ladder Match*
Finn Balor (c) defeats _Dolph Ziggler_

*Raw Women's Championship*
Asuka defeats _Alexa Bliss (c) _

*SmackDown Women's Championship*
_Becky Lynch_ defeats Charlotte Flair (c)

*Kickoff Show*
_Jinder Mahal_ wins the Andre Battle Royal for a title shot

Sasha Banks wins the Womens Battle Royal for a title shot

*Cruiserweight Championship*
Mustafa Ali (c) defeats Gran Metalik

I think my show is better than the real one tbh.


----------



## Chelsea

Night of Champions 2015

1. Brock Lesnar defeats The Undertaker (Falls Count Anywhere match)

2. The Ascension (c) defeat The New Day (Tornado tag team match for the Tag Team Championship)

3. Dolph Ziggler defeats Daniel Bryan (c) (Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship)

4. Kevin Owens defeats Masked Kane (c) (Singles match for the United States Championship)

5. Braun Strowman, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper defeat Dean Ambrose & Roman Reigns (Three-on-two handicap match)

6. Becky Lynch (c) defeats Emma (Singles match for the Divas Championship)

7. Bray Wyatt (c) defeats Seth Rollins 2-1 (Three Stages of Hell match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship)
#1 - No Disqualification (won by Seth Rollins)
#2 - Stretcher (won by Bray Wyatt)
#3 - Ambulance (won by Bray Wyatt)


----------



## Chelsea

Hell in a Cell 2015

1. Dolph Ziggler (c) defeats Daniel Bryan (Hell in a Cell match for the Intercontinental Championship)

2. The Ascension (c) defeat Ryback & Rusev (Tag team match for the Tag Team Championship)

3. The Undertaker defeats Big E (Singles match)

4. Kevin Owens (c) defeats Masked Kane (Hell in a Cell match for the United States Championship)

5. Braun Strowman, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper defeat Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins (Six-man tag team match)

6. Becky Lynch (c) defeats Paige (Singles match for the Divas Championship)

7. Bray Wyatt (c) defeats Brock Lesnar (Hell in a Cell match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship)


----------



## Chelsea

Survivor Series 2015

1. Charlotte Flair defeats Becky Lynch (c) and Paige (Triple threat elimination match for the Divas Championship)
#1 - Becky Lynch eliminates Paige
#2 - Charlotte Flair eliminates Becky Lynch

2. Dolph Ziggler (c) defeats Cesaro (Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship)

3. Kevin Owens (c) defeats Randy Orton (Singles match for the United States Championship)

4. Dean Ambrose defeats Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins (Triple threat elimination match) - Seth Rollins slowly turns face, while Money in the Bank holder Roman Reigns slowly turns heel
#1 - Roman Reigns eliminates Seth Rollins
#2 - Dean Ambrose eliminates Roman Reigns

5. Bray Wyatt (c) & The Ascension (c) defeat Braun Strowman, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper (Six-man tag team match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship and the Tag Team Championship) - Bray Wyatt and The Ascension turn heel after revealing that Braun Strowman, Erick Rowan and Luke Harper worked for them

6. The Brothers of Destruction/Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan, Kane & The Undertaker) defeat The New Day (Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) (Six-man elimination tag team match)
#1 - Daniel Bryan eliminates Xavier Woods
#2 - Kane eliminates Big E
#3 - The Undertaker eliminates Kofi Kingston


----------



## Chelsea

TLC 2015

1. Dolph Ziggler (c) defeats Cesaro (Ladder match for the Intercontinental Championship)

2. Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins defeat Braun Strowman, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper (Six-man elimination tag team match)
#1 - Roman Reigns eliminates Erick Rowan
#2 - Seth Rollins eliminates Luke Harper
#3 - Braun Strowman eliminates Seth Rollins
#4 - Braun Strowman eliminates Roman Reigns
#5 - Dean Ambrose eliminates Braun Strowman

3. Charlotte Flair (c) defeats Becky Lynch (TLC match for the Divas Championship)

4. Randy Orton defeats Kevin Owens (c) (Tables match for the United States Championship)

5. Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan & Kane) defeat The Ascension (c) (Tag team match for the Tag Team Championship)

6. Bray Wyatt (c) defeats The Undertaker (TLC match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship)


----------



## Chelsea

Royal Rumble 2016

1. The New Day defeat Team Hell No (Daniel Bryan & Kane) (c), The Ascension and The Dudley Boyz (Fatal four-way tag team match for the Tag Team Championship)

2. Kevin Owens defeats Randy Orton (c) (Last Man Standing match for the United States Championship)

3. Dolph Ziggler (c) defeats Neville (Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship)

4. Charlotte Flair (c) defeats Sasha Banks (Singles match for the Divas Championship)

5. Dean Ambrose defeats Bray Wyatt (c) (Singles match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship)

6. Seth Rollins wins by last eliminating Triple H (30-man Royal Rumble match for a WWE World Heavyweight Championship match at WrestleMania 32)


----------



## Chelsea

WrestleMania 32

1. Seth Rollins defeats Triple H (Singles match; had Seth Rollins lost, he would have been removed from the WWE World Heavyweight Championship triple threat match)

2. The New Day defeat Chris Jericho and The Dudley Boyz (Six-man tag team match)

3. AJ Styles defeats Dolph Ziggler (c) (Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship)

4. Daniel Bryan defeats The Miz (Singles match)

5. Sami Zayn defeats Kevin Owens (c) (Singles match for the United States Championship)

6. Brock Lesnar defeats Kane (Singles match)

7. Becky Lynch defeats Bayley, Charlotte Flair and Sasha Banks (Fatal four-way match to crown the inaugural Women's Championship)

8. Bray Wyatt defeats The Undertaker (Buried Alive match)

9. Roman Reigns defeats Dean Ambrose (c) and Seth Rollins (Triple threat match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship) - This was Roman Reigns' cash-in, as he announced after the Royal Rumble event that he would use his Money in the Bank contract to challenge his "brother" Dean Ambrose for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at WrestleMania. Since Seth Rollins won the Royal Rumble match and secured his WrestleMania main event spot by defeating Royal Rumble runner-up Triple H in the WrestleMania opener, he was also part of the championship match. Roman Reigns won the title by turning heel during the match.


----------



## Chelsea

SummerSlam 2019

Becky Lynch (c) defeats Natalya (Singles match for the WWE Raw Women's Championship)

Andrade (with Zelina Vega) defeats Ali (c) (Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship)

AJ Styles (with Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows) defeats Finn Balor (Singles match)

Braun Strowman defeats Samoa Joe (c) (Singles match for the WWE United States Championship)

Charlotte Flair (c) defeats Trish Stratus (Singles match for the WWE SmackDown Women's Championship)

Sami Zayn & Shinsuke Nakamura defeat The New Day (Big E & Xavier Woods) (c) (Tag team match for the SmackDown Tag Team Championship)

Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville defeat Alexa Bliss & Nikki Cross (c) (Tag team match for the WWE Women's Tag Team Championship)

"The Fiend" Bray Wyatt defeats Goldberg (Singles match)

Seth Rollins defeats Brock Lesnar (c) (Falls Count Anywhere match for the WWE Universal Championship)

Dolph Ziggler defeats Shawn Michaels (Singles match)

Daniel Bryan defeats Kofi Kingston (c), Kevin Owens and Roman Reigns (Fatal four-way match for the WWE Championship)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Royal Rumble 2017
*RAW Women's Championship*
Charlotte Flair(c) def. Bayley 

*WWE Championship*
Bray Wyatt (w/ Randy Orton) def. Dean Ambrose(c)

The Undertaker def. AJ Styles

*Last Chance Match for the Universal Championship*
Kevin Owens(c) def. Seth Rollins w/ Shawn Michaels as Guest Referee

*40 Man Royal Rumble Match*
Chris Jericho wins by eliminating Goldberg last


----------



## Chelsea

Clash of Champions 2019

Braun Strowman (c) defeats Samoa Joe (Steel Cage match for the WWE United States Championship)

Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville (c) defeat Alexa Bliss & Nikki Cross (Tag team match for the WWE Women's Tag Team Championship)

Andrade (with Zelina Vega) (c) defeats Chad Gable (Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship)

Dolph Ziggler & Robert Roode defeat Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows (c) and Drake Maverick & R-Truth (Triple threat tag team match for the WWE Raw Tag Team Championship)

Bayley defeats Charlotte Flair (c) (Singles match for the WWE SmackDown Women's Championship)

Sami Zayn & Shinsuke Nakamura (c) defeat Heavy Machinery (Tag team match for the WWE SmackDown Tag Team Championship)

Becky Lynch (c) vs. Sasha Banks ends in a double count-out (Singles match for the WWE Raw Women's Championship)

Kevin Owens defeats Shane McMahon (Singles match)

Randy Orton and The Revival defeat The New Day (Six-man match)

"The Fiend" Bray Wyatt defeats Kane (Singles match)

Seth Rollins (c) defeats AJ Styles (Singles match for the WWE Universal Championship)

Daniel Bryan (c) defeats Roman Reigns (Singles match for the WWE Championship)


----------



## Chelsea

Hell in a Cell 2019

Kofi Kingston defeats Randy Orton (Singles match)

Dolph Ziggler & Robert Roode (c) defeat Baron Corbin & Drew McIntyre (Tag team match for the WWE Raw Tag Team Championship)

AJ Styles (with Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows) defeats Braun Strowman (c) (Singles match for the WWE United States Championship)

Sami Zayn & Shinsuke Nakamura (c) defeat Kevin Owens & The Miz (Tag team match for the WWE SmackDown Tag Team Championship) - Sami Zayn and Shinsuke Nakamura retain with help from Elias and Shane McMahon, leading to a Survivor Series match between Team KO and Team Shane

Andrade (c) (with Zelina Vega) defeats Buddy Murphy (Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship)

Charlotte Flair defeats Bayley (c) by disqualification (Singles match for the WWE SmackDown Women's Championship)

Becky Lynch (c) defeats Sasha Banks (Hell in a Cell match for the WWE Raw Women's Championship)

Roman Reigns defeats Daniel Bryan (c) (Hell in a Cell match for the WWE Championship) - Roman Reigns wins with help from Samoa Joe and reveals he was behind all the supposed attacks on him, leading to a double turn between Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns

"The Fiend" Bray Wyatt defeats Seth Rollins (c) (Hell in a Cell match for the WWE Universal Championship)


----------



## Chelsea

Survivor Series 2019

AJ Styles, Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows defeat Braun Strowman, Finn Balor & Ricochet (Six-man tag team elimination match) - Finn Balor turns heel and joins The O.C.

Dolph Ziggler (with Robert Roode) defeats Drew McIntyre (with Baron Corbin) (Singles match)

Daniel Bryan, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper defeat Samoa Joe & The Usos (Six-man tag team elimination match)

Brock Lesnar defeats Big E (Singles match)

Bayley (SmackDown) & Sasha Banks defeat Becky Lynch (Raw) & Charlotte Flair (Tag team elimination match for the Raw Women's Championship and the SmackDown Women's Championship)

Roman Reigns (c) defeats Kofi Kingston (Singles match for the WWE Championship)

Team Kevin Owens (Kevin Owens, The Miz, Aleister Black, Ali & Chad Gable) defeat Team Shane McMahon (Shane McMahon, Elias, Andrade, Sami Zayn & Shinsuke Nakamura) (5-on-5 Survivor Series elimination match) 

"The Fiend" Bray Wyatt (c) defeats The Undertaker (Singles match for the WWE Universal Championship)


----------



## Chelsea

Royal Rumble 2020

Charlotte Flair defeats Bayley (c) and Sonya Deville (Triple threat match for the WWE SmackDown Women's Championship)

Aleister Black defeats Andrade (c) (with Zelina Vega) (Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship)

Becky Lynch defeats Sasha Banks (c) (Last Woman Standing match for the WWE Raw Women's Championship)

Roman Reigns (c) defeats Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn (Triple threat match for the WWE Championship)

"The Fiend" Bray Wyatt (c) defeats Triple H (Singles match for the WWE Universal Championship)

Ronda Rousey wins by last eliminating Alexa Bliss (30-woman Royal Rumble match for a women's championship match at WrestleMania 36)

Daniel Bryan wins by last eliminating Brock Lesnar (30-man Royal Rumble match for a world championship match at WrestleMania 36)


----------



## Chelsea

WrestleMania 36

Drew McIntyre defeats Dolph Ziggler (c), AJ Styles, Baron Corbin, Braun Strowman, Buddy Murphy, Finn Balor, Ricochet, Robert Roode and The Miz (Ladder match for the WWE United States Championship)

Aleister Black (c) defeats Randy Orton (with The Revival) (Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship)

Alexa Bliss (with Nikki Cross) defeats Charlotte Flair (c) (Singles match for the WWE SmackDown Women's Championship)

Bobby Lashley & Samoa Joe defeat Ali & Chad Gable (c), Cesaro & Sheamus, Erick Rowan & Luke Harper and Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy (Fatal five-way tag team ladder match for the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship)

Rey Mysterio, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura defeat Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods (Six-man tag team match)

Sami Zayn defeats Kevin Owens (Singles match)

Lacey Evans & Toni Storm defeat Bayley & Sasha Banks (c), Asuka & Kairi Sane, Billie Kay & Peyton Royce and Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville (Fatal five-way tag team ladder match for the WWE Women's Tag Team Championship)

Seth Rollins defeats Shawn Michaels (Singles match)

Andrade (with Zelina Vega, Rey Mysterio, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura) defeats Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon, Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) (Singles match)

Kane defeats The Undertaker (Falls Count Anywhere match)

Becky Lynch (c) defeats Ronda Rousey (Singles match for the WWE Raw Women's Championship)

"The Fiend" Bray Wyatt (c) defeats Brock Lesnar (Singles match for the WWE Universal Championship)

Daniel Bryan defeats Roman Reigns (c) (with The Usos) 2-1 (Three Stages of Hell match for the WWE Championship)
#1 - Singles match (won by Roman Reigns)
#2 - No Disqualification match (won by Daniel Bryan)
#3 - Ladder match (won by Daniel Bryan)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series 2019
*Kickoff - 10 on 10 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Match*
Team Street Profits (Street Profits, The Viking Raiders, AOP, The OC, B-Team) def. Team New Day (Xavier Woods & Big E, The Revival, Heavy Machinery, Zack Ryder & Curt Hawkins, The Colons)
Survivors: The Viking Raiders, Authors of Pain (19:00)

*Kickoff - Cruiserweight Championship*
Drew Gulak(c) def. Lio Rush, Mike Kanellis (9:00)

Main Show -
*Smackdown vs RAW*
Daniel Bryan & Rowan & Harper def. Seth Rollins & Roman Reigns & Samoa Joe (20:00)

*Champion vs Champion*
AJ Styles def. Ali (12:00)

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Match*
Team Nikki Cross (Nikki Cross, Natalya, Mandy Rose, Lacey Evans, Liv Morgan) (w/ Sonya Deville) def. Team Alexa Bliss (Alexa Bliss, Nia Jax, Kairi Sane, Sarah Logan, Peyton Royce) (w/ Asuka, Paige, Billie Kay)
Survivors: Mandy Rose, Nikki Cross, Lacey Evans (18:00)

*Champions vs Champions*
The Usos def. Dolph Ziggler & Robert Roode (9:00)

*Winner Take All Match for the RAW & SD Women's Championship*
Sasha Banks(c) def. Becky Lynch, Bayley, Charlotte Flair(c) (17:00)

*Champion vs Champion* 
Brock Lesnar vs. The Fiend (No-Contest) (5:00)

*7 on 7 Survivor Series Elimination Tag Match*
Team Shane McMahon (Kofi Kingston, Braun Strowman, Finn Balor, Aleister Black, Lashley, Rusev, Gable) (w/ Shane McMahon, Elias) def. Team Kevin Owens (Kevin Owens, King Baron Corbin, Drew McIntyre, Ricochet, Randy Orton, Cedric Alexander, Shinsuke Nakamura) (w/ Sami Zayn, The Miz)
Survivor: Gable (50:00)


----------



## Chelsea

SummerSlam 2020

1. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa (c) defeat AJ Styles & Finn Balor (with Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows) (Tag team match for the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship)

2. Big E (with Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) defeats Drew McIntyre (c) (Singles match for the WWE United States Championship)

3. Adam Cole defeats Aleister Black (c) (Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship)

4. Charlotte Flair & Liv Morgan (c) defeat Alexa Bliss & Nikki Cross (Tag team match for the WWE Women's Tag Team Championship)

5. Sami Zayn defeats Dolph Ziggler, Kevin Owens, Robert Roode, Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins (Elimination Chamber match to determine the number one contender to the WWE Universal Championship)

6. Mandy Rose defeats Sonya Deville (c) (Singles match for the WWE SmackDown Women's Championship)

7. "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt (c) defeats Samoa Joe (with Bobby Lashley) (Singles match for the WWE Universal Championship)

8. Toni Storm (with Lacey Evans) defeats Becky Lynch (c) (Singles match for the WWE Raw Women's Championship)

9. Andrade (with Zelina Vega, Rey Mysterio, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura) defeats Daniel Bryan (c) (Singles match for the WWE Championship)


----------



## Chelsea

SummerSlam 2020 (v2)

1. Rey Mysterio & Rusev (with Shinsuke Nakamura) defeat Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa (c) and AJ Styles & Finn Balor (with Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows) (Triple threat tag team match for the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship)

2. Adam Cole defeats Drew McIntyre (c) (Singles match for the WWE United States Championship)

3. Seth Rollins defeats Aleister Black (c) (Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship)

4. Charlotte Flair & Liv Morgan (c) defeat Alexa Bliss & Nikki Cross (Tag team match for the WWE Women's Tag Team Championship)

5. Shinsuke Nakamura (with Rey Mysterio and Rusev) defeats The Miz (Singles match)

6. Sami Zayn defeats Roman Reigns (Singles match)

7. Mandy Rose (c) defeats Sonya Deville (Singles match for the WWE SmackDown Women's Championship)

8. Andrade (with Zelina Vega, Rey Mysterio, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura) defeats Dolph Ziggler (Singles match)

9. Bobby Lashley defeats Brock Lesnar (No Disqualification match)

10. Toni Storm (with Lacey Evans) defeats Becky Lynch (c) (Singles match for the WWE Raw Women's Championship)

11. "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt (c) defeats Kevin Owens (Singles match for the WWE Universal Championship)

12. Samoa Joe defeats Daniel Bryan (c) (Singles match for the WWE Championship)

13. Andrade (with Zelina Vega, Rey Mysterio, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura) defeats Samoa Joe (c) (Singles match for the WWE Championship; this was Andrade's cash-in match)


----------



## Chelsea

Survivor Series 2020

1. Team Raw (Becky Lynch, Charlotte Flair, Bayley, Sasha Banks & Liv Morgan) defeat Team SmackDown (Alexa Bliss, Asuka, Mandy Rose, Sonya Deville & Nikki Cross) (5-on-5 Survivor Series elimination match); Raw 1-0 SmackDown

2. Rey Mysterio, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura defeat AJ Styles, Finn Balor & Robert Roode (Six-man tag team match); Raw 1-1 SmackDown

3. Adam Cole (United States Champion) defeats Seth Rollins (Intercontinental Champion); Raw 2-1 SmackDown

4. Zelina Vega (SmackDown Women's Champion) (with Andrade, Rey Mysterio, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura) defeats Toni Storm (Raw Women's Champion) (with Lacey Evans) (Singles match); Raw 2-2 SmackDown

5. "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt defeats Aleister Black (Singles match); Raw 3-2 SmackDown

6. Andrade (WWE Champion) (with Zelina Vega, Rey Mysterio, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura) defeats Sami Zayn (Universal Champion) (Singles match); Raw 3-3 SmackDown

7. Team SmackDown (Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe, The Miz, Dolph Ziggler & Bobby Lashley) defeat Team Raw (Roman Reigns, Kevin Owens, Braun Strowman, Drew McIntyre & Brock Lesnar) (5-on-5 Survivor Series elimination match); Raw 3-4 SmackDown


----------



## Chelsea

Royal Rumble 2021

1. Toni Storm (c) (with Lacey Evans) defeats Charlotte Flair (Singles match for the Raw Women's Championship)

2. Andrade (c) (with Zelina Vega, Rey Mysterio, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura) defeats Daniel Bryan (Singles match for the WWE Championship)

3. Candice LeRae wins by last eliminating Sasha Banks (30-woman Royal Rumble match for a women's championship match at WrestleMania 37)

4. Zelina Vega (c) (with Andrade, Rey Mysterio, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura) defeats Alexa Bliss (with Nikki Cross) (Singles match for the SmackDown Women's Championship)

5. Braun Strowman defeats Sami Zayn (c) (Singles match for the Universal Championship)

6. "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt wins by last eliminating Roman Reigns (30-man Royal Rumble match for a world championship match at WrestleMania 37)


----------



## subhi atari

Payback 2013 
Opener 
2 out of 3 falls tag team match for tag titles 
The shield( Rollins and reigns ) Vs team hell no 

Singles match for u.s title 
Dean Ambrose Def ryback by dq 

I.c title fatal 4 way match 
Axel Def Barret and miz and fandango 

Tag team match 
Jericho and mystery partner (cm punk) Def randy Orton and shemuas. 
Jericho would go on a feud against both Orton and shemuas where they put the odds on Jericho until Jericho anounces that he has a Mystery partner at payback which turn out to be cm punk who returns at his hometown Chicago as he and Jericho defeat shemuas and Orton. 

Divas titles 
AJ Lee Def Kaitlyn 

World heavyweight title triple threat match 
Ziggler Def Alberto del Rio and swagger. 
Ziggler pins swagger to retain. 

Main event 
For WWE title tables match
Mark Henry Def John Cena (c) 
The shield and ryback cost Cena his title as mark Henry continue his dominance by wining WWE title until Cena gets the title back at money in the bank.


----------



## Chelsea

WrestleMania 37

1. Sonya Deville defeats Becky Lynch (Last Woman Standing match)

2. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn defeat Rey Mysterio & Rusev (c) (with Shinsuke Nakamura), Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa and Roman Reigns & Seth Rollins (Fatal four-way tag team ladder match for the WWE Tag Team Championship)

3. Adam Cole (c) defeats Dolph Ziggler (Singles match for the WWE United States Championship)

4. Liv Morgan defeats Charlotte Flair (Singles match)

5. Daniel Bryan defeats Shinsuke Nakamura (c) (with Rey Mysterio & Rusev) (Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship)

6. Drew McIntyre defeats Bobby Lashley (Singles match)

7. Zelina Vega (c) (with Andrade, Rey Mysterio, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura) defeats Kairi Sane (Singles match for the WWE SmackDown Women's Championship)

8. Samoa Joe defeats Brock Lesnar (Singles match)

9. "The Demon" Finn Balor defeats AJ Styles (Buried Alive match)

10. Toni Storm (c) (with Lacey Evans) vs. Candice LeRae ends in a double disqualification (Singles match for the WWE Raw Women's Championship)

11. Aleister Black defeats Andrade (c) (with Zelina Vega, Rey Mysterio, Rusev & Shinsuke Nakamura) (Singles match for the WWE Championship)

12. Kane & The Undertaker defeat John Cena & Randy Orton (Tag team match)

13. Mandy Rose defeats Alexa Bliss (Lingerie Pillow Fight match with Corey Graves as the special guest referee)

14. "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt defeats Braun Strowman (c) (Singles match for the WWE Universal Championship)


----------



## subhi atari

Beast in the east 2015
Main event 
Lesnar Vs Cesaro 
Ends in no contest 
A fatal 4 way match would be held to who could face Brock Lesnar in Japan participants are Orton Cesaro shemuas and ziggler the 4 who want to face Brock Lesnar as Cesaro wins and goes to face Brock Lesnar at the event we have a really great match where it ends after Rollins comes out and attacks cesrai and Lesnar. 

U.s title open challenge 
John Cena Def Chris Jericho 
John Cena makes an open challenge at Japan for the u.s title as Chris Jericho returns surprisingly to answer the challenge we have a phenomenal match as John Cena gets the win by as post match Jericho and Cena shake hands 

Nxt title 
Fin balor Def Kevin Owens 
Keep the same. 

WWE title 
Triple threat match
Seth Rollins Def randy Orton and Ambrose 
We have a really great match with all those 3 Rollins retains after shemuas distracts Orton allowing Rollins to pin him. 

Divas title 
Nikki bella Def tamina. 

Opener 
6 man tag team math
New day Def ziggler Neville ryback 
A good 6 man tag Team match to start the show with as post match prime time players attack the new day


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 37
Venue: Allegiant Stadium, Las Vegas, NV
Date: April 4, 2021

*IC Championship*
Johnny Gargano def. Daniel Bryan(c)

WALTER def. Braun Strowman

*SD Women's Championship*
Rhea Ripley def. Charlotte Flair(c)

*Ladder Match for the US Championship*
Adam Cole(c) def. Ricochet

Kevin Owens def. John Cena

*No Holds Barred Street Fight*
Jon Moxley def. Roman Reigns

Finn Balor def. AJ Styles

*If Triple H loses, his in ring career is over.*
The Fiend def. Triple H

*WWE Championship*
Aleister Black def. Drew McIntyre(c)

Brock Lesnar def. Lashley 

Connor McGregor def. Shane McMahon

*RAW Women's Championship*
Becky Lynch def. Ronda Rousey

*MAIN EVENT - Universal Championship*
Seth Rollins(c) def. CM Punk


----------



## Chelsea

WrestleMania 36

(face) Drew McIntyre defeats (heel) Dolph Ziggler (c) (Singles match for the WWE United States Championship)

(heel) AJ Styles & Finn Balor defeat (face) Erick Rowan & Luke Harper (c), (face) Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy and (heel) The Usos (with Samoa Joe) (Fatal four-way tag team ladder match for the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship)

(face) Aleister Black (c) defeats (heel) Randy Orton (Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship)

(face) Alexa Bliss (with Nikki Cross) defeats (heel) Charlotte Flair (c) (Singles match for the WWE SmackDown Women's Championship)

(heel) Rey Mysterio, Shinsuke Nakamura, Cesaro & Sheamus defeat (face) Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods (4-on-3 handicap match)

(heel) Sami Zayn defeats (face) Kevin Owens (Singles match)

(heel) Lacey Evans & Toni Storm defeat (heel) Bayley & Sasha Banks (c), (face) Asuka & Kairi Sane and (face) Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville (Fatal four-way tag team ladder match for the WWE Women's Tag Team Championship)

(heel) Samoa Joe defeats (face) Braun Strowman (Last Man Standing match)

(heel) Andrade (with Zelina Vega, Rey Mysterio, Shinsuke Nakamura, Cesaro & Sheamus) defeats (face) Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon, Big E, Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) (Singles match)

(face) Kane defeats (heel) The Undertaker (Falls Count Anywhere match)

(face) Becky Lynch (c) defeats (heel) Ronda Rousey (Singles match for the WWE Raw Women's Championship)

(heel) "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt (c) defeats (tweener) Brock Lesnar (Singles match for the WWE Universal Championship)

(heel) Seth Rollins defeats (face) Shawn Michaels (Singles match)

(face) Daniel Bryan defeats (heel) Roman Reigns (c) (with Samoa Joe and The Usos) 2-1 (Three Stages of Hell match for the WWE Championship)
#1 - Singles match (won by Roman Reigns)
#2 - No Disqualification match (won by Daniel Bryan)
#3 - Ladder match (won by Daniel Bryan)


----------



## Chelsea

SummerSlam 2020

(heel) Bobby Lashley defeats (tweener) Brock Lesnar (No Disqualification match)

(heel) Rey Mysterio & Shinsuke Nakamura (with Cesaro & Sheamus) defeat (face) Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa (c) and (heel) AJ Styles & Finn Balor (with Karl Anderson & Luke Gallows) (Triple threat tag team ladder match for the Unified WWE Tag Team Championship)

(heel) Braun Strowman defeats (face) Drew McIntyre (c) (Singles match for the WWE United States Championship)

(heel) Charlotte Flair & Liv Morgan (c) defeat (face) Alexa Bliss & Nikki Cross (Tag team match for the WWE Women's Tag Team Championship)

(face) Aleister Black (c) vs. (heel) Roman Reigns ends in a double count-out (Singles match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship)

(face) Dolph Ziggler defeats (heel) Andrade (with Zelina Vega, Rey Mysterio, Shinsuke Nakamura, Cesaro & Sheamus) (Singles match)

(face) Adam Cole defeats (heel) Seth Rollins (Singles match)

(heel) Big E (with Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods) defeats (face) Kevin Owens (Singles match)

(face) Sonya Deville defeats (heel) Mandy Rose (c) (Singles match for the WWE SmackDown Women's Championship)

(heel) Zelina Vega (with Andrade, Rey Mysterio, Shinsuke Nakamura, Cesaro & Sheamus) defeats (face) Sonya Deville (c) (Singles match for the WWE SmackDown Women's Championship; Zelina Vega's cash-in)

(face) Sami Zayn defeats (heel) "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt (c) (Singles match for the WWE Universal Championship)

(heel) Toni Storm (with Lacey Evans) defeats (face) Becky Lynch (c) (Singles match for the WWE Raw Women's Championship)

(heel) Samoa Joe defeats (face) Daniel Bryan (c) (Singles match for the WWE Championship)

(heel) Andrade (with Zelina Vega, Rey Mysterio, Shinsuke Nakamura, Cesaro & Sheamus) defeats (heel) Samoa Joe (c) (Singles match for the WWE Championship; Andrade's cash-in)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Over The Limit 2011
*US Championship*
Sin Cara def. Daniel Bryan (c)

R-Truth def. John Morrison

*Divas Championship*
Brie Bella (c) def. Kelly Kelly

Kofi Kingston, Rey Mysterio, Big Show, Kane def. CM Punk, Mason Ryan, Husky Harris, Michael McGillicutty

Randy Orton def. Sheamus

*Kiss My Foot Match*
Jerry Lawler def. Michael Cole

*Parking Lot Brawl for the WWE Championship*
John Cena (c) def. The Miz (w/ Alex Riley)

*Main Event - World Heavyweight Championship*
Drew McIntyre def. Christian (c)


----------



## haribo

*Crown Jewel 2019*

*WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Cain Valesquez

Team Hogan (Seth Rollins, Rusev, Ali, Kevin Owens and Stone Cold Steve Austin) vs. Team Flair (Randy Orton, King Corbin, Bobby Lashley, TBA (literally a guy called TBA), and Triple H)

*Boxing Match*
Braun Strowman vs. Tyson Fury

*United States Championship*
AJ Styles (c) vs. The Miz

The Undertaker vs. Sting

*Biggest Tag Team Turmoil in History for No.1 Contendership*
The Club vs. The Usos vs. Rowan & Harper vs. AOP vs. New Day vs. The Colons vs. Heavy Machinery vs. Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder vs. The Ascension vs. Lucha House Party vs. The Viking Raiders vs. Roman Reigns & Daniel Bryan vs. Big Show & Kane vs. Edge & Christian

*WWE 2K20 Holographic Simulation Match*
Yokozuna vs. Ultimate Warrior

Kofi Kingston vs. Elias

Jeff Hardy vs. His Drink Problem


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Royal Rumble 2020

*WarGames - Winner Take All Match for the US & RAW Tag Team Titles*
Team OC (AJ Styles(c), Karl Anderson, Luke Gallows) def. Team New Day (Kofi Kingston, Big E, Xavier Woods), Team Cedric (Cedric Alexander, The Viking Raiders(c))

*Men's Royal Rumble Match*
Roman Reigns wins by last eliminating Seth Rollins

*Universal Championship*
The Fiend(c) def. Braun Strowman

*WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar(c) def. Daniel Bryan

*Women's Royal Rumble for Becky's RAW Women's Title*
Ronda Rousey wins by last eliminating Becky Lynch(c)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*Evolution II*
Date: Nov 3, 2019
Venue: 3Arena, Dublin, Ireland

*Tag Team Turmoil Match for the WWE Women's Tag Team Championship*
Charlotte Flair & Becky Lynch def. Asuka & Kairi Sane (c), Trish Stratus & Lita, Fire N' Desire, The IIconics, Aliyah & Vanessa Borne

*NXT UK Women's Championship*
Kay Lee Ray def. Tegan Knox

*Queen of the Ring Tournament Finals - Winner Recieves a Future Women's World Title Match*
Io Shirai def. Lacey Evans

*Grudge Match - Last Woman Standing*
Sasha Banks def. Alexa Bliss

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Bayley(c) def. Nikki Cross 

*4 Way Steel Cage Match for the NXT Women's Championship*
Rhea Ripley def. Shayna Baszler(c), Candice LeRae, Bianca Bel-Air

*MAIN EVENT - RAW Women's Championship*
Becky Lynch(c) def. Toni Storm


----------



## Chelsea

*Royal Rumble 2020*

*30-man Royal Rumble match*
_(face)_ Daniel Bryan wins by last eliminating _(face)_ Roman Reigns

*30-woman Royal Rumble match*
_(face)_ Alexa Bliss wins by last eliminating _(heel)_ Sasha Banks

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
_(heel)_ Brock Lesnar *(c)* (with Paul Heyman) defeats _(face)_ Big E (with Kofi Kingston & Xavier Woods)

*Singles match for the Universal Championship*
_(heel)_ "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt *(c)* defeats _(face)_ Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon)

*Triple threat match for the SmackDown Women's Championship*
_(heel)_ Lacey Evans defeats _(heel)_ Bayley *(c)* (with Sasha Banks) and _(face)_ Nikki Cross

*Singles match for the Raw Women's Championship*
_(face)_ Becky Lynch *(c)* defeats _(heel)_ Asuka (with Kairi Sane)

*WrestleMania 36*

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
_(face)_ Daniel Bryan defeats _(heel)_ Brock Lesnar *(c)* (with Paul Heyman)

*Singles match for the Universal Championship*
_(heel)_ "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt *(c)* defeats _(face)_ Kevin Owens

*Singles match for the SmackDown Women's Championship*
_(face)_ Alexa Bliss defeats _(heel)_ Lacey Evans *(c)*

*No Holds Barred match for the Raw Women's Championship*
_(face)_ Becky Lynch *(c)* defeats _(heel)_ Ronda Rousey

*Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship*
_(heel)_ Sami Zayn defeats _(face)_ Shinsuke Nakamura *(c)*

*Singles match for the United States Championship*
_(face)_ Aleister Black *(c)* defeats _(heel)_ Seth Rollins

*Fatal four-way tag team ladder match to unify the SmackDown Tag Team Championship and the Raw Tag Team Championship*
_(face)_ Otis & Tucker defeat _(heel)_ The New Day *(SmackDown)*, _(heel)_ AJ Styles & Finn Balor *(Raw)* and _(face)_ The Viking Raiders

*Fatal four-way tag team ladder match for the Women's Tag Team Championship*
_(heel)_ Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville defeat _(heel)_ Asuka & Kairi Sane *(c)*, _(heel)_ Bayley & Sasha Banks and _(face)_ Charlotte Flair & Liv Morgan

*Falls Count Anywhere match*
_(heel)_ Kane defeats _(face)_ The Undertaker

*Singles match*
_(heel)_ Andrade (with Zelina Vega, Rey Mysterio & AOP) defeats _(face)_ Triple H (with Stephanie McMahon)

*Singles match*
_(heel)_ Roman Reigns defeats _(face)_ Braun Strowman

*Singles match*
_(face)_ Dolph Ziggler defeats _(heel)_ Robert Roode

*Singles match*
_(face)_ Samoa Joe defeats _(heel)_ Randy Orton

*SummerSlam 2020*

*Triple threat match for the Universal Championship - Andrade's cash-in
(Originally a singles match between "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt and Samoa Joe)*
_(heel)_ Andrade (with Zelina Vega, Rey Mysterio & AOP) defeats _(heel)_ "The Fiend" Bray Wyatt *(c)* and _(face)_ Samoa Joe

*Singles match for the WWE Championship*
_(heel)_ Sami Zayn defeats _(face)_ Daniel Bryan *(c)*

*Singles match for the Raw Women's Championship - Zelina Vega's cash-in*
_(heel)_ Zelina Vega (with Andrade, Rey Mysterio & AOP) defeats _(face)_ Becky Lynch *(c)*

*Singles match for the Raw Women's Championship*
_(face)_ Becky Lynch *(c)* defeats _(heel)_ Shayna Baszler

*Triple threat match for the SmackDown Women's Championship*
_(heel)_ Mandy Rose defeats _(face)_ Alexa Bliss *(c)* and _(heel)_ Sonya Deville

*Six-man ladder match for the United States Championship*
_(heel)_ Rey Mysterio (with AOP) defeats _(face)_ Aleister Black *(c)*, _(heel)_ AJ Styles, _(face)_ Buddy Murphy, _(heel)_ Finn Balor and _(face)_ Rusev

*Singles match for the Intercontinental Championship*
_(face)_ Braun Strowman *(c)* defeats _(heel)_ Roman Reigns

*Tag team match for the Tag Team Championship*
_(heel)_ AOP (with Rey Mysterio) defeat _(face)_ Otis & Tucker *(c)*

*Tag team match for the Women's Tag Team Championship*
_(face)_ Charlotte Flair & Liv Morgan *(c)* defeat _(heel)_ Bayley & Sasha Banks

*Singles match*
_(heel)_ Andrade (with Zelina Vega, Rey Mysterio & AOP) defeats _(face)_ Randy Orton

*Singles match*
_(heel)_ Seth Rollins defeats _(face)_ Kevin Owens

*No Holds Barred match*
_(face)_ Drew McIntyre defeats _(heel)_ Bobby Lashley

*Tag team match*
_(face)_ Lacey Evans & Toni Storm defeat _(heel)_ Asuka & Kairi Sane

*Six-man tag team match*
_(heel)_ The New Day defeat _(face)_ Dolph Ziggler, Shinsuke Nakamura & The Miz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*WWE NXT Takeover: Worlds Collide*
Date: January 25, 2020
Venue: Toyota Center, Houston, Texas
Runtime: 4 1/2 Hours

*NXT UK Tag Team Championship*
Gallus(c) def. Cesaro & Kassius Ohno

*Six Pack Challenge for the Cruiserweight Championship*
Lio Rush(c) def. Kushida, Tony Nese, Oney Lorcan, The Brian Kendrick, Angel Garza Jr.

*Six Man Tag Team Match*
The Undisputed Era (Roderick Strong, Kyle O'Reilly, Bobby Fish) def. Imperium (Marcel Barthel, Fabian Aichner, Alexander Wolfe)

*Royal Rumble Qualifying Match*
Keith Lee def. Killian Dain, Damian Priest

Matt Riddle def. Pete Dunne

*Ladder Match for the North American Championship*
Velveteen Dream def. Johnny Gargano(c)

*NXT UK Championship - Loser Leaves NXT UK*
Kay Lee Ray(c) def. Toni Storm 

*Extreme Rules Match for the NXT Championship*
Tommaso Ciampa def. Adam Cole(c)

*NXT Women's Championship*
Rhea Ripley(c) def. Io Shirai

*Tournament Finals Match for the inaugural NXT JAPAN Heavyweight Championship*

*MAIN EVENT - NXT UK Championship*
Finn Balor def. WALTER(c)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

No Way Out 2007

*Steel Cage Match*
Matt Hardy (w/ Jeff Hardy) def. Joey Mercury (w/ Johnny Nitro)

Brian Kendrick & Paul London & Ashley Massaro def. Deuce & Domino & Cherry

*Handicap 2 on 1 Match*
The Boogeyman def. William Regal & Dave Taylor

*#1 Contender's Match for the US Championship*
MVP def. Mr. Kennedy, King Booker

Finlay def. The Miz

*Cruiserweight Open for the WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Chavo Guerrero def. Gregory Helms (c), Daivari, Funaki, Jamie Noble, Jimmy Wang Yang, Scotty 2 Hotty and Shannon Moore

*Taker's WM Title Oppurtunity is on the line*
Undertaker def. Chris Benoit

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Batista(c) def. Kane


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*WWE Fall Brawl 2013*
Date: Oct 3, 2013
Venue: First Niagara Center, Buffalo, NY

*Intercontinental Championship*
Kofi Kingston def. Curtis Axel (c)

Dolph Ziggler def. Damien Sandow

*Divas Championship*
AJ Lee def. Brie Bella

CM Punk def. Ryback

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Alberto Del Rio def. RVD

Bray Wyatt def. Christian

*WarGames Match*
Daniel Bryan, Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Big Show def. Randy Orton, The Shield


----------



## TripleG

*Summerslam 1991*

My first PPV ever, a show I have very fond memories of, but one that could be improved ever so slightly. 

*SIX MAN TAG TEAM MATCH*
Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat, "The Texas Tornado" Kerry Von Erich, "The British Bulldog" Davey Boy Smtih
Vs. The Warlord and Power & Glory
- Leave this the same. 

*INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPIONSHIP*
Mr. Perfect -c- 
Vs. Bret "The Hitman" Hart
- Leave this the same. 

*TAG TEAM MATCH: ANDRE'S REVENGE*
The Rockers w/Andre the Giant 
Vs. The Natural Disasters
- Instead of The Bushwhackers, who were largely just a comedy act, have Andre recruit the lighter and faster Rockers to combat Earthquake and Typhoon. Same result, bad guys go over, but it would have been a bit more of an interesting match as The Rockers could have bumped around a bit for the big guys and quicken the pace. 

*MILLION $ CHAMPIONSHIP*
"The Million Dollar Man" Ted DiBiase -c- 
Vs. Virgil
- Leave this the same. 

*JAILHOUSE MATCH*
The Big Bossman
Vs. The Mountie
- Leave this the same. 

*WWF TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP: NO COUNTOUTS, NO DISQUALIFICATIONS*
The Nasty Boys -c- 
Vs. The Legion of Doom
- Keep the same result, but let them work a match closer to what we would see out of The Nastys in WCW just a few years later. 
_
- DROP THE IRS/VALENTINE MATCH-_

*BODYBAG MATCH*
The Ultimate Warrior 
Vs. The Undertaker
- These two had one of the most interesting feuds of 1991, and it is a shame we never got a PPV match out of them. Taker goes over here and sets him up for Hogan a few months later. 

*WWF CHAMPIONSHIP*
Hulk Hogan -c- 
Vs. Jake "The Snake" Roberts
w/Sid Justice as Guest Referee
- The Handicap Match that we ended up getting never really worked for me. It felt like the feud with Slaughter should have been long over by this point. Given that Jake had just turned heel, joined with Taker and harmed The Warrior, and they were already laying seeds for Hogan/Taker, I'd have done this match instead. If nothing else, we'd have gotten a Hogan/Jake match at least once on a significant stage. Sid is brought into referee the match to prevent Jake from resorting to using the snake or having Taker join the bout. Hogan goes over, Jake and Taker ruin Macho Man/Liz's wedding reception later that night, Taker further sets himself up for Hogan at Survivor Series while Jake starts feuds with Sid and Macho Man. 

_
-CLOSE WITH MACHO MAN/ELIZABETH WEDDING-_


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series 2013

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Match*
Dolph Ziggler, RVD, Rey Mysterio, Los Matadores def. The Miz, Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro, Jack Swagger, Fandango
Survivors: Dolph Ziggler & RVD & Rey Mysterio

Big E & Mark Henry def. Ryback & Curtis Axel

*Triple Threat Match for the Divas Championship*
AJ Lee (c) def. Nikki Bella, Brie Bella

Bray Wyatt def. Big Show

*5 on 5 Survivor Series Match*
Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, The Usos (Jimmy Uso & Jey Uso) def. The Shield (Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose) & The Wyatt Family (Rowan & Harper)
Survivors: CM Punk & Daniel Bryan

*WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (c) def. Goldust

*I Quit Match for the World Heavyweight Championship*
John Cena (c) def. Damien Sandow


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*WWE Super Showdown 2020*
Date: April 30, 2020

*Clash of the Generations*
Braun Strowman, Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Ricochet, Mansoor def. Kurt Angle, Randy Orton, Kane, Edge, Jeff Hardy

*RAW Tag Team Championship*
Authors of Pain (c) def. The Usos

*Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio (c) def. AJ Styles

*Casket Match for the Universal Championship*
Ali (c) def. The Fiend

Tyson Fury vs The Undertaker (No Contest)

*WWE Championship*
Drew McIntyre (c) def. Brock Lesnar, Cain Velasquez

*51 Woman Royal Rumble Match*
Charlotte Flair wins by last eliminating Becky Lynch


----------



## Chelsea

*Survivor Series 2019*

*Singles match*
"The Fiend" Bray Wyatt (Universal Champion) defeats Brock Lesnar (WWE Champion)
*SmackDown 1-0 Raw*

*Tag team match*
The Revival (SmackDown Tag Team Champions) defeat The Viking Raiders (Raw Tag Team Champions)
*SmackDown 2-0 Raw*

*5-on-5 Survivor Series elimination match*
Braun Strowman, Dolph Ziggler, Robert Roode, Roman Reigns & The Miz defeat Aleister Black, Bobby Lashley, Kevin Owens, Rey Mysterio & Seth Rollins
*SmackDown 3-0 Raw*

*5-on-5 Survivor Series elimination match*
Carmella, Ember Moon, Lacey Evans, Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville defeat Carolina, Liv Morgan, Naomi, Natalya & Zelina Vega
*SmackDown 4-0 Raw*

*4-on-4 Survivor Series elimination match*
Shinsuke Nakamura (Intercontinental Champion), Cesaro, Daniel Bryan & Sami Zayn defeat Adam Cole (NXT Champion), Roderick Strong (NXT North American Champion), Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly (NXT Tag Team Champions) 
*SmackDown 1-0 NXT*

*4-on-4 Survivor Series elimination match*
AJ Styles (United States Champion), Andrade, Drew McIntyre & Randy Orton defeat Johnny Gargano, Keith Lee, Matt Riddle & Tommaso Ciampa
*Raw 1-0 NXT*

*4-on-4 Survivor Series elimination match*
Bayley (SmackDown Women's Champion), Alexa Bliss, Nikki Cross & Sasha Banks defeat Candice LeRae, Dakota Kai, Rhea Ripley & Tegan Nox
*SmackDown 2-0 NXT*

*4-on-4 Survivor Series elimination match*
Becky Lynch (Raw Women's Champion), Charlotte Flair, Asuka & Kairi Sane (Women's Tag Team Champions) defeat Shayna Baszler (NXT Women's Champion), Bianca Belair, Io Shirai & Taynara Conti
*Raw 2-0 NXT*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series 2019

*SD vs RAW vs NXT Champions - Triple Threat 30 Mins. Iron Man Match*
Kofi Kingston(2) def. Seth Rollins(1), Johnny Gargano(1)

*SD vs RAW vs NXT Champions*
Roderick Strong def. Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles

*SD vs RAW vs NXT Champions - Triple Threat Submission Match*
Shayna Baszler def. Asuka, Sasha Banks

*SD vs RAW vs NXT Champions*
The Revival def. The Undisputed Era, The Viking Raiders

*SD vs RAW vs NXT Survivor Series Match*
Team SD (Roman Reigns, Cain Velasquez, Braun Strowman, Baron Corbin, Cesaro) def. Team RAW (Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, Kevin Owens, Drew McIntyre, Lashley), Team NXT (Finn Balor, WALTER, Matt Riddle, Keith Lee, Dominik Dijakovic)
Survivors: Cain Velasquez, Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman

*SD vs RAW vs NXT Survivor Series Match*
Team RAW (Charlotte Flair, Becky Lynch, Kairi Sane, Liv Morgan, Natalya) def. Team SD (Bayley, Nikki Cross, Lacey Evans, Dana Brooke, Carmella), Team NXT (Marina Shafir, Jessamyn Duke, Xia Li, Taynara Conti, Toni Storm)
Survivors: Becky Lynch & Charlotte Flair


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

TLC 2019

Aleister Black vs Buddy Murphy 

*US Championship*
Rey Mysterio Vs. Drew McIntyre

*SD Tag Team Championship*
New Day Vs. Ziggler & Rooder Vs. The Revival Vs. Ali & Shorty G

*Tables Match*
Bayley & Sasha Banks Vs. Alexa Bliss & Nikki Cross

*Falls Count Anywhere Match*
Lashley Vs. Rusev

*Intercontinental Championship*
Shinsuke Nakamura vs Braun Strowman

*Chairs Match*
AJ Styles Vs. Randy Orton

*Dog Collar Chain Match*
Roman Reigns Vs. Baron Corbin

*Ladder match for a WWE Championship match at the Royal Rumble*
Kevin Owens Vs. Seth Rollins

*Universal Championship*
Bray Wyatt Vs. Daniel Bryan vs The Miz

*TLC Match for the Women's Tag Team Championship*
Becky Lynch & Charlotte Flair Vs. The Kabuki Warriors


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Royal Rumble 2020 (Jan 26, 2020)
*(Kickoff) IC Title *- Shinsuke Nakamura(c) def. Cesaro
*RAW Women's Title* - Asuka def. Becky Lynch(c)
*RAW Tag Titles* - Rey Mysterio & Dominic def. The Viking Raiders(c), Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson
*Women's Royal Rumble Match* - Lacey Evans wins by last eliminating Charlotte Flair
*SD Women's Title* - Bayley(c) def. Sasha Banks
*Universal Title* - John Cena def. Bray Wyatt(c)
*WWE Title* - Brock Lesnar(c) def. Kevin Owens
*Royal Rumble Match* - Roman Reigns wins by last Eliminating Seth Rollins

Super ShowDown (Feb 20,2020)
*IC Title* - Shinsuke Nakamura(c) def. Shorty G
*RAW Women's Title *- Kairi Sane def. Asuka(c) via countout
Goldberg def. Matt Riddle
Lacey Evans def. Charlotte Flair
*Kiss My Feet Match* - King Baron Corbin def. King Booker
*RAW Tag Titles -* Rey Mysterio & Dominic def. Shelton Benjamin & Brock Lesnar
Roman Reigns & The Usos def. Seth Rollins & Authors of Pain
*Return Match - *CM Punk def. Bray Wyatt

Elimination Chamber (March 8, 2020)
*(Kickoff) *Shayna Baszler def. Kairi Sane
*EC Match, Winner Faces Ronda Rousey @ WM 36* - Becky Lynch def. Charlotte Flair, Asuka, Alexa Bliss, Sasha Banks, Bayley
*IC Title* - Sami Zayn def. Shinsuke Nakamura(c), Cesaro, Shorty G
*RAW Tag Titles *- Authors of Pain def. Rey Mysterio & Dominic (c)
Bray Wyatt vs Braun Strowman (No-Contest)
*#1 Contender's Match for the UV Title* - CM Punk def. Daniel Bryan
*WWE Title EC Match* - Seth Rollins def. Brock Lesnar(c), Kevin Owens, Randy Orton, Drew McIntyre, AJ Styles

WrestleMania 36 (April 5,2020)
Becky Lynch def. Ronda Rousey
*WWE Title* - Seth Rollins(c) def. Roman Reigns
*UV Title* - CM Punk def. John Cena(c)
*SD Women's Title *- Lacey Evans def. Bayley(c)
Braun Strowman def. Bray Wyatt w/ Tyson Fury as Guest Enforcer
*Handicap 3 on 1 for the US Title* - Rey Mysterio(c) & Dominic & Cain Velasquez def. Brock Lesnar
Daniel Bryan def. The Miz
Triple H def. King Baron Corbin
*RAW Women's Title* - Shayna Baszler def. Asuka(c), Charlotte Flair, Kairi Sane
Randy Orton def. Drew McIntyre
*IC Title *- Shinsuke Nakamura def. Sami Zayn(c)
Kevin Owens def. AJ Styles
*Ladder Match for the RAW Tag Titles *- Street Profits def. AOP(c), Viking Raiders, Usos
*(Kickoff) 24/7 Title Open Invitation Hardcore Battle Royal* - Buddy Murphy def. R-Truth(c), Shane McMahon, Jeff Hardy, Samoa Joe, Elias, Matt Hardy, Karl Anderson, Luke Gallows, Otis, Tucker, Scotty 2 Hotty, Hurricane Helms, Akira Tozawa, Isaiah Scott
*(Kickoff) ATGMBR - *Shorty G wins by last eliminating Andrade
*(Kickoff) Women's Battle Royal* - Natalya wins by last eliminating Io Shirai


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

*NXT TakeOver: Tampa 2020

NXT Championship*
Keith Lee(c) vs Finn Balor

*NXT Women's Championship*
Rhea Ripley(c) Vs. IO Shirai

*TLC Match for the NXT Tag Team Championship *
The Undisputed Era (c) (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly) Vs. Johnny Gargano & Tommaso Ciampa

*NXT Cruiserweight Championship*
Lio Rush(c) vs Kushida

*NXT North American Championship*
Matt Riddle(c) vs John Cena vs Roderick Strong vs Velveteen Dream

*







*


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan

wrestlemania 24

cm punk def. chris jericho (not the MITB match, this would mean punk's very disappointing and premature first Whc reign didnt happen but punk gets a big WM win to build him)

wwe championship match orton defeats hhh clean

street fight john cena def jbl

kane wins mitb


----------



## subhi atari

Hi everyone here I wanna make a new challenge in this blog as rebooking any wretling ppv without changing matches 
Rules 
1. you can add matches or you can add a superstar to a certain match making it a fatal 4 way or triple threat for example 
2.also you can change the buildup for the match but you can't change the match also you could change champions heading for the event 
For example 
3.At wrestlemania 32 Roman reigns and triple would still have a match you can't change it but you can change the buildup or add Dean Ambrose Brock Lesnar or another superstar making it a triple threat 
Also you cant change triple h Vs Roman reigns but you can make it a personal rivalry without the wwe championship 
For example 
4. you can't change the Dean Ambrose Vs Brock Lesnar but you can make it for the wwe champion with Lesnar or Ambrose as a champion 
5. You can change build up to the matches at certain ppvs 
6. You can change champions heading to the event for example you can have Dean Ambrose as wwe champion heading to wrestlemania 32 
7. You can change stipulation s to matches 
8. You can change results in ppvs
Let's begin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Elimination Chamber 2020

*EC Match for a RAW Women's Title Match @ WM 36*
Asuka vs *Shayna Baszler* vs Sarah Logan vs Natalya vs Rubby Riott vs Liv Morgan

*3 vs 3 EC Match
Team Rollins (Seth Rollins, Buddy Murphy, Randy Orton)* vs Team Owens (Kevin Owens, Aleister Black, Ricochet)

*EC Match for the SD Women's Title*
Bayley(c) vs Lacey Evans vs *Naomi* vs Carmella vs Mandy Rose vs Sonya Deville

*EC Match for a Universal Title Match @ WM 36
John Cena* vs Goldberg vs Roman Reigns vs Baron Corbin vs Braun Strowman vs Sheamus


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania XXVII

WWE Championship: If Barrett wins, he wins the WWE Championship, if Barrett loses, The Nexus must disband*
John Cena(c) vs Wade Barrett
*Winner: John Cena
Time: 19:51

Celebrity Mixed Tag*
John Morrison and Snooki vs Dolph Ziggler and Vickie Guerrero
*Winner: John Morrison and Snooki
Time: 03:17

TLC for the World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge(c) vs Christian
*Winner: Christian
Time: 19:19

Special Guest Referee: Stone Cold Steve Austin*
The Miz with Michael Cole vs Jerry Lawler with Jim Ross
*Winner: Jerry Lawler
Time: 05:45

No Holds Barred*
The Undertaker vs Triple H
*Winner: The Undertaker
Time: 29:23

Divas Championship*
Beth Phoenix(c) vs Laycool
*Winner: Beth Phoenix
Time: 04:32

Singles*
Randy Orton vs C.M Punk
*Winner: Randy Orton
Time: 14:16

United States Championship*
King Sheamus(c) vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner: King Sheamus
Time: 04:19

WWE Tag Team Championship*
The Nexus (David Otunga and Justin Gabriel)(c) vs Big Show and Kane
*Winner: Big Show and Kane
Time: 05:47

Intercontinental Championship*
Cody Rhodes(c) vs Rey Mysterio
*Winner: Cody Rhodes
Time: 11:58

Opening Match*
Alberto Del Rio vs Booker T
*Winner: Alberto Del Rio
Time: 08:29*


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania 35

Main Card
WWE Raw Women's Championship*
Ronda Rousey (C) vs *Becky Lynch* vs Charlotte Flair
(*) - Lynch pins Rousey

*WWE Championship Match*
Daniel Bryan (C) vs *Kofi Kingston

WWE Universal Championship*
Brock Lesnar (C) vs *Seth Rollins

Unsanctioned Match
Roman Reigns *vs Baron Corbin

*No Holds Barred Match*
Batista vs *Triple H

WWE United States Championship Ladder Match
Samoa Joe (C) *vs Rey Mysterio vs Andrade vs Ricochet vs Ali vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Rusev

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
"The Demon" Finn Balor (C) vs *Aleistar Black

Retirement Match
Drew Mcintyre *vs Kurt Angle

*WWE SmackDown Tag Team Championships*
The Miz and Shane McMahon (C) vs The Bar vs The Hardy Boys vs *The Usos*
(*) - The Usos pin The Miz with a double splash. McMahon turns on Miz after the match.

*Singles Match
A.J. Styles* vs Randy Orton

*WWE SmackDown Women's Championship
Asuka (C)* vs Ember Moon
(*) - Asuka wins by the help of Kairi Sane, thus turning heel.

*WWE Women's Tag Team Championships*
Sasha Banks and Bayley (C) vs *The IIconics

Kickoff
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
Braun Strowman *won by last eliminating Bobby Lashley. Final 4: Strowman, Lashley, Elias and R Truth.

*WWE Raw Tag Team Championships Triple Tag Team Match*
The Revival (c) (w/EC3) vs Bobby Roode and Chad Gable (w/Drake Maverick) vs *Curt Hawkins & Zack Ryder*
(*) - Note - Hawkins pins Gable

*Women's Battle Royal
Mandy Rose *won by last eliminating Sonya Deville. Final Four: Rose, Deville, Nia Jax and Beth Phoenix.

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Buddy Murphy (C) vs *Tony Nese*


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania 34

Main Card
WWE Universal Championship Street Fight*
Brock Lesnar (C) vs *Roman Reigns

WWE Championship
A.J. Styles (C)* vs Shinsuke Nakamura
(*) - Nakamura turns heel after the match - like in real life

*Mixed Tag Team Match
Kurt Angle and Ronda Rousey* vs Triple H and Stephanie McMahon

*WWE Raw Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss (C) vs *Nia Jax

WWE SmackDown Women's Championship
Charlotte Flair (C) *vs Asuka

*Singles Match
The Undertaker *vs John Cena

*Tag Team Match
Daniel Bryan and Shane McMahon *vs Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
The Miz (C) vs* Seth Rollins *vs Finn Balor

*WWE United States Championship*
Bobby Roode (C) vs *Randy Orton

WWE Raw Tag Team Championship*
The Bar (C) vs *Braun Strowman and ? (Bray Wyatt)

WWE SmackDown Tag Team Championship*
The Usos (C) vs The New Day vs The Bludgeon Brothers vs *Rusev Day


Kickoff:

Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal:
Matt Hardy* won by last eliminating Jinder Mahal. Final 4: Matt Hardy, Jinder Mahal, Baron Corbin and Elias.

*WrestleMania Women's Battle Royal
Becky Lynch *won by last eliminating Bayley. Final 4: Lynch, Banks, Bayley and Naomi.

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship*
Mustafa Ali vs *Cedric Alexander*


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2018

Last Man Standing Match for the WWE Universal Championship
Roman Reigns (C) *vs Brock Lesnar

*WWE Championship*
A.J. Styles (C) vs *Samoa Joe (by DQ)

WWE Raw Women's Championship*
Alexa Bliss (C) vs *Ronda Rousey

WWE SmackDown Women's Championship*
Asuka (C) vs Becky Lynch vs *Charlotte Flair*
(*) - Charlotte won by pinning Lynch

*Singles Match*
Mr. Money In The Bank Daniel Bryan vs *The Miz

Singles Match
Finn Balor *vs Kevin Owens 

*Wyatt Compund Rules Match*
Bray Wyatt vs *Braun Strowman

WWE United States Championship
Shinsuke Nakamura (C) *vs Randy Orton vs Andrade Cien Almas vs Rusev

*WWE Raw Tag Team Championships*
The Woken Hardys (C) vs *The Revival

WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (C) (w/Drew Mcintyre) vs *Seth Rollins (w/Dean Ambrose)

Kickoff
Six Man Tag Team "Summer Special' with Elias as the Special Guest Referee
The Dogs of War (Baron Corbin and The Authors of Pain)* vs Bobby Lashley, Chad Gable and Bobby Roode

*WWE SmackDown Tag Team Championships*
The Bludgeon Brothers (C) vs *SaNity

WWE Cruiserweight Championship
Cedric Alexander (C)* vs Drew Gulak


----------



## roipdh12

*Hell In A Cell 2018

Hell In A Cell Match for the WWE Championship
A.J. Styles (C)* vs Samoa Joe

*WWE Universal Championship*
Roman Reigns (C) vs Braun Strowman - *No Contest due to inteference from the Dogs of War (Corbin and A.O.P.)

Mixed Tag Team Match
The Miz and Maryse* vs Daniel Bryan and Brie Bella

*Tag Team Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Seth Rollins (C) and Dean Ambrose vs *Drew Mcintyre *and Dolph Ziggler
(*) - Mcintyre pins Rollins to win.

*WWE Raw Women's Championship
Ronda Rousey (C) *vs Alexa Bliss

*WWE SmackDown Women's Championship*
Charlotte Flair (C) vs *Becky Lynch

WWE United States Championship
Shinsuke Nakamura (C) *vs Randy Orton


*Kickoff:
WWE Raw Tag Team Championship
The Revival (C) *vs The Woken Hardys


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania 33
Main Card

WWE Universal Championship*
Bill Goldberg (C) vs *Brock Lesnar

WWE Championship *
John Cena (C) vs *The Miz 

Unsanctioned Tag Team Match
Seth Rollins and Finn Balor *vs Triple H and Samoa Joe

*Singles Match
The Undertaker* vs A.J. Styles
(*) - Handshake after the match.

*WWE United States Championship*
Chris Jericho (C) vs *Kevin Owens

Singles Match*
Braun Strowman vs *Roman Reigns

Singles Match with Luke Harper as the Special Guest Enforcer*
Bray Wyatt vs *Randy Orton 

WWE Raw Women's Championship*
Charlotte Flair (C) vs *Bayley* vs Sasha Banks vs Nia Jax
(*) - Bayley pins Banks to win.

*WWE Raw Tag Team Championship Ladder Match*
The Club (C) vs Enzo Amore and Big Cass vs The Bar vs ? (*The Hardy Boys*)

*Falls Count Anywhere Match
Dean Ambrose *vs Shane McMahon

*WWE SmackDown Women's Championship Lumberjill Match*
Alexa Bliss (C) vs *Naomi* 


*Kickoff:

WWE SmackDown Tag Team Championships Street Fight
American Alpha (C) *vs The Usos
(*) - Note: The match doesn't end until the pre-show is over. After the first match (Raw's Four Way Women's title match) we see the wrestlers at the crowd, and they brawl to the ring with American Alpha winning. Then Usos start to beat them down after the match, only for Kurt Angle to come out and make the save.

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship
Neville (C)* vs Austin Aries

*Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
Sami Zayn* wins last eliminating Baron Corbin. Final 4: Zayn, Corbin, Jinder Mahal and Killian Dain


----------



## TerraRising

Just the ones that matter

*WrestleMania XX
Main Card

World Heavyweight Championship:*
Kurt Angle (C) vs *Chris Benoit*

Feud started with Angle winning the WHC from HHH at the Rumble in a Triple Threat match involving Shawn Michaels, after Heyman made a deal with Bischoff that a SmackDown guy can be RAW's champ prior to the new year. Bischoff overconfidently allows Heyman to choose just one SD wrestler, and Heyman picked Angle to be inserted within the blood feud between Shawn and HHH. Meanwhile, Benoit wins the Rumble, and chooses Angle (now a RAW guy) to both become champion, and avenge his loss at Mania X-Seven.

*Championship vs Career for the WWE Championship: 
Eddie Guerrero *(C) vs The Rock

After Eddie beat Brock for the title (thanks to Goldberg), the feud started with Rock turning heel again and making anti-Mexican jokes, but gets pissed off when Eddie reciprocates with his own Samoan jokes. Then Eddie tells Rock about how pissing off Mexicans will cost him his Hollywood career, since Robert Rodriguez was a big name director at the time. Rock then wins a battle royale and challenges Eddie for the title; however, Eddie tells Rock that, since movies are more important to him than wrestling, Eddie only accepts as long as Rock puts his in-ring career on the line. Rock, cocky as fuck, replies with a Rock Concert dressed as a Mariachi, and ka-bongs Eddie with it, accepting the stipulation.

*4-on-4 Elimination Tag Team Match:
Evolution (Triple H, Batista, Randy Orton, and Ric Flair) *vs DX (Shawn Michaels, Billy Gunn, Road Dogg, and X-Pac)

HHH makes claim that Evolution > DX. Shawn disagrees and brings back X-Pac and the NAO.

*Singles Match:
The Undertaker* vs Hulk Hogan

Immortal vs Deadman. Taker wins match, and Hogan wins $5 Million jobbing to a zombie.


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2017:
Main Card:

WWE Universal Championship
Brock Lesnar (C)* vs Roman Reigns vs Samoa Joe vs Braun Strowman

*WWE Championship "I Quit" Match - Loser Leaves SmackDown Live*
The Miz (C) vs *A.J. Styles

WWE Raw Women's Championship
Alexa Bliss (C)* vs Sasha Banks

*WWE SmackDown Women's Championship*
Naomi (C) vs *Natalya

WWE United States Championship with Shane McMahon as the Special Guest Referee*
Kevin Owens (C) vs *Shinsuke Nakamura

Singles Match*
John Cena vs *Jinder Mahal

WWE Raw Tag Team Championships*
The Bar (C) vs *Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins

Singles Match with Enzo Amore locked in a Shark Cage
Big Cass *vs Big Show

*Singles Match
"The Demon" Finn Bálor *vs Bray Wyatt 

*Singles Match*
Randy Orton vs *Baron Corbin


Kickoff:
WWE SmackDown Tag Team Championships*
The New Day (C) vs *The Usos

Singles Match 
Jason Jordan* vs Jeff Hardy

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship
Neville (C)* vs Akira Tozawa


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 22

1. F4W Match for the Intercontinental Championship
RVD def. Shelton Benjamin (c), Carlito, Chris Masters (9:00)

2. 6 Man MITB Ladder Match
Matt Hardy def. Chris Benoit, JBL, Booker T, Finlay, Bobby Lashley (12:00)

3. Hardcore Match
Edge def. Mick Foley (14:00)

4. Women's Championship
Mickie James def. Trish Stratus (c) (8:00)

5. Submission Match
The Undertaker def. Kurt Angle (30:00)

6. No Holds Barred Match
Shawn Michaels def. Vince McMahon (18:00)

7. WWE Championship
John Cena (c) def. Triple H (14:00)

Main Event - World Heavyweight Championship
Rey Mysterio def. Randy Orton (c) (17:00)


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania 27:

WWE Championship Match with The Rock  as the Special Guest Referee
The Miz (C) *(w/Alex Riley) vs John Cena
(*) - Note: Cena gets distracted by The Rock who was at ringside.

*No Holds Barred Match
The Undertaker* vs Triple H

*Extreme Rules Match*
Edge vs *Christian

World Heavyweight Championship*
Alberto Del Rio (C) vs *Santino Marrela (2011 Royal Rumble Winner)*
(*) - Santino counters the cross armbreaker into a roll up for the victory

*Singles Match
Randy Orton *vs Dolph Ziggler

*Nexus Lumberjack Match with Stone Cold Steve Austin as the Special Guest Referee. Winner gets full control over Nexus.
Cm Punk *vs Wade Barrett
(*) - Punk wins with the involvement of the lumberjacks. Post match Austin stunners Barrett, but when he celebrates Punk smashes him with a beer bottle.

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Rey Mysterio (C) vs *Cody Rhodes* (w/Ted Dibiase)

*WWE United States Championship Ladder Match*
Sheamus (C) vs *John Morrison* vs Daniel Bryan vs Kofi Kingston vs R Truth vs Jack Swagger vs Mark Henry

*WWE Tag Team Championships*
The Nexus (c) (Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel) vs *The Big Show and Kane

WWE Divas Championship*
Michelle McCool (C) (w/Layla and The Bella Twins) vs *Trish Stratus *(w/Kelly Kelly, Eve Torres and Snooki)
(*) - Note: Layla turns on McCool after the match.

*Kickoff:
WrestleMania Battle Royal
Ezekiel Jackson* wins by last eliminating Mason Ryan. Final Four: Jackson, Ryan, Mcintyre and Dibiase.


----------



## roipdh12

*Royal Rumble 2011

40 Man Royal Rumble Match
Santino Marrela *wins by last eliminating Wade Barrett. Final Four (with Marella on the outside): Barrett, Punk, Orton and Ziggler.
(*) - Punk is eliminated by Barrett, who thinks he won. Then Santino is behind him hits him with a cobra for a huge pop. Then we have Barrett get up and Santino hits him with a 2nd Cobra and Punk pulls down the top rope causing Barrett to be eliminated - spliting the nexus.

*Falls Count Anywhere WWE Championship Match
The Miz (C) *vs John Morrison

*World Heavyweight Championship*
Edge (C) vs *Alberto Del Rio*
(*) - Clean win for ADR.

*WWE Divas Championship*
Natalya (C) vs *Michelle McCool *vs Layla vs Eve Torres
(*) - McCool pins Layla


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

MrJamesJepsan said:


> WrestleMania 22


(cont)

Backlash 2006

1. WWE Tag Team Championship
Brian Kendrick & Paul London def. MNM (w/ Melina) (12:00)

2. Intercontinental Championship
RVD (c) def. Shelton Benjamin (14:00)

3. Carlito def. Chris Masters (9:00)

4. World Heavyweight Championship
Rey Mysterio (c) def. Kurt Angle (16:00)

5. Vince McMahon def. Shawn Michaels w/ Shane McMahon as Guest Referee (13:00)

6. Women's Championship
Mickie James def. Trish Stratus (7:00)

Main Event - F4W Elimination Match for the WWE Championship
Matt Hardy def. Edge (w/ Lita), John Cena (c), Triple H (24:00)










Judgment Day 2006

1. Chris Benoit def. Finlay (12:00)

2. Umaga def. Ric Flair (5:00)

3. Cruiserweight Championship
Gregory Helms (c) def. Super Crazy (9:00)

4. Handicap 5 on 2 Match
D-Generation X def. The Spirit Squad (w/ Shane McMahon & Vince McMahon) (4:00)

5. World Heavyweight Championship
Rey Mysterio def. JBL (13:00)

6. King of the Ring Tournament Finals Match
Mr. Kennedy def. Kurt Angle (12:00)

7. The Great Khali def. Undertaker (10:00)

Main Event - Hell in a Cell Match for the WWE Championship
Matt Hardy (c) def. Edge (w/ Lita) (22:00)


----------



## roipdh12

*Extreme Rules 2011

WWE Championship Steel Cage Match*
The Miz (C) vs *John Cena

World Heavyweight Championship Chairs Match*
Santino Marella (C) vs *Christian

WWE United States Championship Last Man Standing Match
John Morrison (C) *vs R Truth

*Strap Match
Wade Barrett *vs Cm Punk

*Two out of Three Falls Match
Randy Orton *vs Dolph Ziggler

*WWE Intercontinental Championship First Blood Match
Cody Rhodes (C)* vs Rey Mysterio 
(*) - Rhodes tears Mysterio's mask showing blood. After the match Sin Cara runs in to save Mysterio.

*Loser Leaves WWE Match*
Michelle McCool vs *Layla

WWE Tag Team Championships*
Kane and The Big Show (C) vs *Alberto Del Rio and Chavo Guerrero*


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2011

WWE Championship Match with Triple H as the Special Guest Referee*
Rey Mysterio (C) vs *John Cena*
(*) - Note: After the match ADR comes in to cash in his MITB, but Cena AA's him & Mysterio hits him with a 619, and we have HHH raise both of their hands. Then Cm Punk comes out of nowhere and attacks everyone.

*World Heavyweight Championship No Holds Barred Match*
Christian (C) vs *Randy Orton

Singles Match*
Sheamus vs *Mark Henry

WWE Intercontinental Championship
Cody Rhodes (C)* vs Ted Dibiase

*WWE Tag Team Championships Street Fight*
John Morrison and Alex Riley (C) vs *The Miz and R Truth

WWE Divas Championship
Kelly Kelly (C) *vs Beth Phoenix

*Singles Match*
Daniel Bryan vs *Wade Barrett

Six Man Tag Team Match
Alberto Del Rio, Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger *vs Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne and Zack Ryder


----------



## roipdh12

*Elimination Chamber 2019:

No.1 Contenders Elimination Chamber for the WWE Championship
Daniel Bryan (C)* vs Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy vs A.J. Styles vs Samoa Joe vs Kofi Kingston

*Elimination Chamber Match to crown the Inaugural WWE Women's Tag Team Champions
Sasha Banks & Bayley* vs Nia Jax and Tamina vs The IIconics vs Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville vs Liv Morgan and Sarah Logan vs Carmella and Naomi

*WWE Raw Women's Championship
Ronda Rousey (c) *vs Ruby Riott

*Two out of Three Falls Match*
Rey Mysterio vs *Andrade

WWE SmackDown Tag Team Championships
The Miz and Shane McMahon (c)* vs Rusev and Shinsuke Nakamura

*WWE Intercontinental Championship
Bobby Lashley (c) *vs Finn Balor

*WWE Raw Tag Team Championships
The Revival (c) (w/EC3) *vs Bobby Roode and Chad Gable (w/Drake Maverick)


----------



## SMW

MrJamesJepsan said:


> WrestleMania 37
> Venue: Allegiant Stadium, Las Vegas, NV
> Date: April 4, 2021
> 
> *IC Championship*
> Johnny Gargano def. Daniel Bryan(c)
> 
> WALTER def. Braun Strowman
> 
> *SD Women's Championship*
> Rhea Ripley def. Charlotte Flair(c)
> 
> *Ladder Match for the US Championship*
> Adam Cole(c) def. Ricochet
> 
> Kevin Owens def. John Cena
> 
> *No Holds Barred Street Fight*
> Jon Moxley def. Roman Reigns
> 
> Finn Balor def. AJ Styles
> 
> *If Triple H loses, his in ring career is over.*
> The Fiend def. Triple H
> 
> *WWE Championship*
> Aleister Black def. Drew McIntyre(c)
> 
> Brock Lesnar def. Lashley
> 
> Connor McGregor def. Shane McMahon
> 
> *RAW Women's Championship*
> Becky Lynch def. Ronda Rousey
> 
> *MAIN EVENT - Universal Championship*
> Seth Rollins(c) def. CM Punk


Here take my money please!!!!!!! $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## subhi atari

Wwe booking wrestlemania 34 two nights 
Night 1 
Pre show 
1. Andre the giant memorial battle royal 
Dolph ziggler wins with the help of the debuting drew Mcyntire

Raw women's title 
2. Alexa bliss Def Nia Jax 
Main show 
The host of wrestlemania 34 Stephanie McMahon alongside her father welcome fans to wrestlemania

Opener 
3. Smackdown tag titles 
The bludgeon brothers Def the usos and new day 

4. Fatal 4 way match for u.s title 
Rusev Def randy Orton , Bobby roode and Jinder Mahal to win u.s title 

Tag team match 
5. Kurt angle and Ronda rousey Def triple h and Stephanie 

Elias concert he delivers a song as he insults John cena only for Cena to come and challenge him for a match 

6. John Cena vs Elias
John Cena wins by dq after Elias hits him with a guitar only for undertaker to come out attack Elias and accepts John Cena challenge making the match official for night 2 as they faceoff without interacting with each other 


Falls count anywhere tag team match 
7. Shane McMahon and Daniel Bryan Def Sami Zayn and kevin owens 

Main event 
30 Iron man match 
8 . aj styles Def shinsuke nakamura 
Post match nakamura turns heel 

Night 2 
Pre show 
1. Women's battle royal 
Naomi wins 
2. Vacant Cruiser weight title match 
Ali Def Cedric Alexander 

Main show 
Peep show 
Edge and Christian welcome wrestlemania 34 host Stephanie McMahon who comes out and taiks about her match the previous night until she is interrupted by Sami Zayn and kevin owens who ask her for a contract on Monday night raw as well as they have a confrontation with edge and Christian as they say they can be as legendary as E and C Stephanie responds that she would take this under consideration as they are interrupted by Shane o Mac who comes and fires Sami Zayn and kevin owens from smackdown live 

Opener 
3. Triple threat match For intercontinental title 
Seth rollins Def the miz (c) and fin balor 

4 . Smackdown women's title 
Charlotte Def asuka (c)
Charlotte ends the streak. 

Triple threat tag team match for Raw tag team titles 
5. Sami Zayn and kevin owens Def Braun strowman and big show , and the bar (c) 
Stephanie McMahon comes out and announces that she is going to give Sami Zayn and kevin owens a chance by inserting them in the raw tag title match making it a triple threat Sami Zayn and Owen's win the match and become raw tag team champions after Sami Zayn pins the big show taking the opportunity of the situation 

3 stages of hell match 
First match is a boiler room brawl 
Second match is at Matt hardy compound 
And the third is a house of hoorors match
6. Bray Wyatt Def Matt hardy 

Singles match for universal title 
7. Roman reigns Def Brock lesnar

Main event 
8. Undertaker Def John Cena 
This match goes 20 minutes as Cena and undertaker steal the show undertaker wins after reversing an aa into tombstone. Post match undertaker and John Cena shake hands to end the show


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania 21
Date: April 3rd 2005
City: Los Angeles, California
Venue: Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum
Attendance: 90,193
Tagline: Wrestlemania Goes Hollywood

WWE Championship with Stone Cold Steve Austin as Special Guest Referee
JBL(c) vs John Cena
Winner: John Cena
Time: 22:52

World Heavyweight Championship
Triple H(c) vs Batista
Winner: Batista
Time: 21:34

Sumo Match
Big Show vs Akebono
Winner: Akebono
Time: 01:02

Piper's Pit: Featuring The Rock

Kurt Angle vs Shawn Michaels
Winner: Kurt Angle via Submission
Time: 27:25

WWE Women's Championship
Trish Stratus(c) vs Christy Hemme with Lita
Winner: Trish Stratus
Time: 04:11

The Undertaker vs Randy Orton
Winner: The Undertaker
Time: 14:14

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Chris Jericho vs Shelton Benjamin vs Edge vs Chris Benoit vs Christian vs Kane
Winner: Edge
Time: 15:17

Eddie Guerrero vs Rey Mysterio
Winner: Rey Mysterio
Time: 12:39


Wrestlemania 22
Date: April 2nd 2006
City: Chicago, Illinois
Venue: Soldier Field
Attendance: 57,155
Tagline: Big Time

WWE Championship
John Cena(c) vs Triple H
Winner: John Cena via Submission
Time: 22:02

World Heavyweight Championship
Randy Orton(c) vs Rey Mysterio
Winner: Rey Mysterio
Time: 09:19

No Holds Barred
Mr McMahon vs Shawn Michaels
Winner: Shawn Michaels
Time: 18:22

The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle
Winner: The Undertaker
Time: 18:58

WWE Women's Championship
Trish Stratus(c) vs Mickie James
Winner: Mickie James
Time: 08:48

Hardcore Match
Edge vs Mick Foley
Winner: Edge
Time: 14:36

WWE United States Championship
Chris Benoit(c) vs JBL
Winner: JBL
Time: 09:48

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Shelton Benjamin vs Bobby Lashley vs Rob Van Dam vs Matt Hardy vs Ric Flair vs Finlay
Winner: Rob Van Dam
Time: 12:14

World Tag Team Championship
Big Show and Kane(c) vs Chris Masters and Carlito
Winner: Big Show and Kane
Time: 06:42


Wrestlemania 23
Date: April 1st 2007
City: Detroit, Michigan
Venue: Ford Field
Attendance: 80,103
Tagline: All Grown Up

World Heavyweight Championship
Batista(c) vs The Undertaker
Winner: The Undertaker
Time: 15:51

Lumberjill Match for the WWE Women's Championship
Melina(c) vs Ashley
Winner: Melina
Time: 03:40

WWE Championship
John Cena(c) vs Shawn Michaels
Winner: John Cena
Time: 30:05

Battle of the Billionaires Hair vs Hair Match with Stone Cold Steve Austin as Special Guest Referee
Umega with Mr McMahon vs Bobby Lashley with Donald Trump
Winner: Bobby Lashley
Time: 13:00

Extreme Rules Eight Men Tag
ECW Originals (Rob Van Dam, Sabu, The Sandman, Tommy Dreamer) vs The New Breed (Elijah Burke, Matt Striker, Kevin Thorn, Marcus Cor Von)
Winner: The New Breed
Time: 07:27

WWE United States Championship
Chris Benoit(c) vs MVP
Winner: Chris Benoit
Time: 09:15

The Great Khali vs Kane
Winner: Kane
Time: 05:30

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Edge vs Randy Orton vs Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy vs King Booker vs Mr Kennedy vs Finlay vs C.M Punk
Winner: Edge
Time: 24:10


Wrestlemania XXIV
Date: March 30th 2008
City: Orlando, Florida
Venue: Citrus Bowl
Attendance: 74,635
Tagline: The Biggest Wrestlemania Under the Sun

WWE Championship
Randy Orton(c) vs John Cena
Winner: John Cena
Time: 24:10

No DQ Match
Big Show vs Floyd Mayweather
Winner: Floyd Mayweather
Time: 11:40

World Heavyweight Championship
Edge(c) vs The Undertaker
Winner: The Undertaker
Time: 24:03

Playboy Bunnymania Lumberjill Match host by Snoop Dogg
Beth Phoenix and Melina vs Ashley and Maria
Winner: Beth Phoenix and Melina
Time: 05:00

Career Threatening Match featuring Triple H as Guest Referee
Ric Flair vs Shawn Michaels
Winner: Shawn Michaels
Time: 20:34

ECW Championship
Chavo Guerrero(c) vs Kane
Winner: Kane
Time: 00:11

Interpromotional Match
Umaga vs Batista
Winner: Batista
Time: 07:03

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Chris Jericho vs Shelton Benjamin vs Carlito vs MVP vs Mr Kennedy vs C.M Punk vs John Morrison
Winner: C.M Punk
Time: 15:12

Belfast Brawl
JBL vs Finlay
Winner: JBL
Time: 08:43


Wrestlemania 25
Date: April 5th 2008
City: Houston, Texas
Venue: Reliant Stadium
Attendance: 72,744
Tagline: 25 Years of Wrestlemania

The Streak vs Mr Wrestlemania
The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
Winner: The Undertaker
Time: 30:44

World Heavyweight Championship
Edge(c) vs John Cena
Winner: John Cena
Time: 14:33

No Holds Barred for the WWE Championship
Triple H(c) vs Randy Orton
Winner: Triple H
Time: 24:35

WWE Intercontinental Championship
Rey Mysterio(c) vs JBL
Winner: Rey Mysterio
Time: 00:20

Extreme Rules
Jeff Hardy vs Matt Hardy
Winner: Jeff Hardy
Time: 13:38

Unified Tag Team Championship
John Morrison and The Miz vs The Colons
Winner: The Colons
Time: 08:02

Handicap Elimination Match
Chris Jericho vs Roddy Piper, Jimmy Snuka, Ricky Steamboat with Ric Flair
Winner: Chris Jericho
Time: 08:33

Miss Wrestlemania Battle Royal with Mae Young as Guest Timekeeper
Winner: Kelly Kelly
Time: 07:25

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
C.M Punk vs Christian vs MVP vs Shelton Benjamin vs Finlay vs Mark Henry vs Kane vs Kofi Kingston vs R-Truth vs Evan Bourne
Winner: C.M Punk
Time: 14:32


Wrestlemania XXVI
Date: March 28th 2010
City: Glendale, Arizona
Venue: University of Phoenix Stadium
Attendance: 72,219
Tagline: Get All Fired Up

The Streak vs Career
The Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels
Winner: The Undertaker
Time: 33:59

WWE Championship
Batista(c) vs John Cena
Winner: John Cena via Submission
Time: 23:31

10 Diva Tag
Vickie Guerrero, Michelle McCool, Layla, Maryse, Alicia Fox vs Beth Phoenix, Kelly Kelly, Mickie James, Eve Tories, Gail Kim
Winner: Vickie Guerrero, Michelle McCool, Layla, Maryse, Alicia FoxTime: 03:26

World Heavyweight Championship
Chris Jericho(c) vs Edge
Winner: Chris Jericho
Time: 25:48

No Holds Barred with Bruce Hart as Special Guest Referee
Mr McMahon vs Bret Hart with Hart Family
Winner: Bret Hart
Time: 11:09

Hair vs Mask
C.M Punk vs Rey Mysterio
Winner: Rey Mysterio
Time: 12:30

Triple H vs Sheamus
Winner: Triple H
Time: 12:09

Triple Threat
Randy Orton vs Cody Rhodes vs Ted DiBiase
Winner: Randy Orton
Time: 09:01

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Christian vs Dolph Ziggler vs Jack Swagger vs Kofi Kingston vs Drew McIntyre vs Kane vs Evan Bourne vs Shelton Benjamin vs Matt Hardy vs MVP
Winner: Christian
Time: 13:40


Wrestlemania XXVII
Date: April 3rd 2011
City: Atlanta, Georgia
Venue: Georgia Dome
Attendance: 71,617
Tagline: The Biggest Wrestlemania Ever
Guest Host: The Rock

WWE Championship
C.M Punk(c) vs John Cena
Winner: C.M Punk
Time: 19:51

John Morrison, Trish Stratus, Snooki vs Dolph Ziggler, Michelle McCool, Layla
Winner: John Morrison, Trish Stratus, Snooki
Time: 03:17

No Holds Barred
The Undertaker vs Triple H
Winner: The Undertaker via Submission
Time: 29:23

Special Guest Referee: Stone Cold Steve Austin
The Miz with Michael Cole vs Jerry Lawler
Winner: Jerry Lawler
Time: 13:45

TLC for the World Heavyweight Championship
Edge(c) vs Christian
Winner: Christian
Time: 19:46

WWE United States Championship
King Sheamus(c) vs Daniel Bryan
Winner: King Sheamus
Time: 04:19

Eight Men Tag
The New Nexus (David Otunga, Michael McGuillity, Mason Ryan, Husky Harris) vs The Corre (Wade Barrett, Justin Gabriel, Heath Slater, Ezekiel Jackson)
Winner: The New Nexus
Time: 11:32

Cody Rhodes vs Rey Mysterio
Winner: Cody Rhodes
Time: 11:58

Alberto Del Rio vs Booker T
Winner: Alberto Del Rio
Time: 11:09


Wrestlemania XXVIII
Date: April 1st 2012
City: Miami Gardens, Florida
Venue: Sun Life Stadium
Attendance: 78,363
Tagline: Once in a Lifetime

Once in a Lifetime
The Rock vs John Cena
Winner: John Cena
Time: 30:35

WWE Championship: If C.M Punk is DQ'd he loses the title
C.M Punk(c) vs Chris Jericho
Winner: C.M Punk via Submission
Time: 22:23

World Heavyweight Championship
Daniel Bryan(c) vs Randy Orton vs Sheamus
Winner: Sheamus
Time: 10:58

Twelve Men Tag to Determine the GM for RAW and Smackdown
Team Johnny (The Miz, Mark Henry, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger, Drew McIntyre, David Otunga) vs Team Teddy (Big Show, Booker T, The Great Khali, Kofi Kingston, R-Truth, Santino Marella)
Winner: Team Johnny
Time: 10:32

Hell in a Cell: Shawn Michaels as Special Guest Referee
The Undertaker vs Triple H
Winner: The Undertaker
Time: 30:50

Triple Threat for the WWE Tag Team Championship
Epico and Primo(c) vs Justin Gabriel and Tyson Kidd vs The Usos
Winner: Epico and Primo
Time: 05:02

WWE Divas Championship
Beth Phoenix(c) vs Natalya
Winner: Beth Phoenix
Time: 06:22

Kane vs Zack Ryder with Eve Torres
Winner: Kane
Time: 00:18

WWE Intercontinental Championship: Dusty Rhodes as Special Guest Enforcer
Cody Rhodes(c) vs Goldust
Winner: Cody Rhodes
Time: 10:38


Wrestlemania 29
Date: April 7th 2013
City: East Rutherford, New Jersey
Venue: MetLife Stadium
Attendance: 80,676
Tagline: Greatness vs Redemption

Triple Threat for the WWE Championship
C.M Punk(c) vs The Rock vs John Cena
Winner: John Cena
Time: 23:58

Eight Person Mixed Tag
Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, The Bella Twins vs Brodus Clay, Tensai, The Funkadactyls
Winner: Brodus Clay, Tensai, The Funkadactyls
Time: 06:10

The Beast vs The Streak
Brock Lesnar vs The Undertaker
Winner: The Undertaker
Time: 23:58

World Heavyweight Championship
Alberto Del Rio(c) vs Jack Swagger
Winner: Alberto Del Rio via Submission
Time: 10:29

Beard vs Mask I Quit Match: Dr Shelby as Special Guest Referee
Daniel Bryan with Pete Rose vs Kane with Charlie Sheen
Winner: Kane
Time: 06:18

Intercontinental Championship
Wade Barrett(c) vs The Miz via Submission
Winner: The Miz
Time: 08:15

Money in the Bank Ladder Match
Dolph Ziggler(c) vs Chris Jericho
Winner: Dolph Ziggler
Time: 18:20

Mark Henry vs Ryback
Winner: Ryback
Time: 08:03

Extreme Rules Six Men Tag
The Shield vs Randy Orton, Sheamus, Big Show
Winner: The Shield
Time: 10:35*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 33

1. Falls Count Anywhere Match for the US Championship
Dean Ambrose (c) def. Baron Corbin (14:00)

2. RAW Women's Championship
Bayley (w/ Sasha Banks) def. Charlotte Flair (c) (w/ Nia Jax) (17:00)

3. Raw Tag Team Championship Ladder Match
Hardy Boyz def.The Good Brothers (c), Enzo & Big Cass, Cesaro & Sheamus (11:00)

4. Braun Strowman def. Roman Reigns (12:00)

5. John Cena & Nikki Bella def. The Miz & Maryse (9:00)

6. Non-Sanctioned Match
Seth Rollins def. Triple H (25:00)

7. WWE Championship
Randy Orton def. Bray Wyatt (c) (10:00)

8. Last Man Standing Match for the Universal Championship
Kevin Owens (c) def. Chris Jericho (20:00)

9. Career-Threatening Match
AJ Styles def. Kurt Angle (16:00)

Main Event - 
Brock Lesnar def. Goldberg (4:45)


----------



## AuthorOfPosts

WrestleMania 25 - Anyone on the show who claims it's the 25th anniversary of WrestleMania gets punched in the face.


----------



## roipdh12

*WrestleMania 32

Hell In A Cell Match for control over the WWE*
Triple H (representing Vince McMahon) vs *Shane McMahon

WWE Championship Street Fight*
Bray Wyatt (C) vs *Roman Reigns

Singles Match
The Undertaker *vs Sheamus

*No Holds Barred Match
Brock Lesnar* vs Dean Ambrose

*Triple Threat WWE Women's Championship Match*
Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch vs *Charlotte Flair

Triple Threat WWE Intercontinental Championship Match*
Chris Jericho (C) vs A.J. Styles vs *The Miz

WWE United States Championship Match
Kevin Owens (C) *vs Sami zayn

*WWE Tag Team Championships Ladder Match
The New Day (C)* vs The Dudley Boys vs The Usos vs League of Nations (Rusev and alberto Del Rio)

*Singles Match*
Shaquille O'Neill vs Big Show - *No Contest *due to *Baron Corbin *attacking both men

*Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal
Braun Strowman *wins last eliminating Mark Henry. Final Four: Strowman, Henry, RyBack and Kane.

*Kickoff:

Singles Match with Fandango as the Special Guest Referee
Tyler Breeze *vs Dolph ziggler

*Mask vs Mask Match
Kalisto *vs Sin Cara

*Six Pac Challenge Women's Title Contendership Match*
Paige vs Naomi vs Brie Bella vs Natalya vs *Emma *vs Summer Rae


----------



## roipdh12

*Royal Rumble 2016 

30 Man Royal Rumble Match for the WWE Championship
Bray Wyatt *won by last eliminating Dean ambrose. Final 4: Wyatt, HHH, ambrose and Reigns. (*) 
(*) - Shane McMahon helped Reigns eliminate HHH, 

*WWE Divas Championship
Charlotte Flair (C) *vs Becky Lynch

*WWE Tag Team Championships
The New Day (C)* vs Dolph ziggler & Tyler Breeze

*Last Man Standing WWE United States Championship
Kevin Owens (C)* vs Neville

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
alberto Del Rio (C) vs *Kalisto*


----------



## roipdh12

*Summer Slam 2019:

WWE Universal Championship *
Brock Lesnar (C) vs *Seth Rollins

WWE Championship Falls Count anywhere Match
Kofi Kingston (C)* vs Randy Orton

*Singles Match
"The Fiend" Bray Wyatt *vs Finn Balor

*WWE Raw Women's Championship
Becky Lynch (C) *vs Ember Moon

*WWE SmackDown Women's Championship
Bayley (C)* (w/Sasha Banks) vs Asuka (w/Kairi Sane)

*Singles Match*
Trish Stratus vs *Charlotte Flair

WWE United States Championship*
Ricochet (C) vs *A.J. Styles

WWE Intercontinental Championship Fatal Four Way Match
Aleistar Black (C)* vs Daniel Bryan vs The Miz vs Dolph ziggler

*Singles Match
Bill Goldberg *vs Andrade
(*) - Goldberg replaced Rey Mysterio.

*Singles Match
Roman Reigns *vs Buddy Murphy


*Kickoff:
Singles Match*
Cedric Alexander vs *Drew Mcintyre

WWE SmackDown Tag Team Championships
Shinsuke Nakamura and Sami zayn (C) *vs The New Day (Big E and Xavier Woods)

*WWE Cruiserweight Championship
Drew Gulak (C) *vs Mike Kanellis


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 35

1. The Shield's Last Chapter
Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins def. Drew McIntyre, Baron Corbin, Jinder Mahal (10:00)

2. AJ Styles def. Randy Orton (16:00)

3. SD Tag Team Championship
The Usos (c) def. Aleister Black & Ricochet, Rusev & Nakamura, The Bar (10:00)

4. Falls Count Anywhere Match
The Miz def. Shane McMahon (15:00)

5. Women's Tag Team Championship
Boss 'n' Hug Connection (c) def. Divas of Doom, Nia Jax & Tamina, The IIconics (10:00)

6. Universal Championship
Seth Rollins (w/ Roman Rieigns & Dean Ambrose) def. Brock Lesnar (c) (w/ Paul Heyman) (2:30)

7. WWE Championship
Kofi Kingston def. Daniel Bryan (c) (23:00)

8. Hair vs Mask for the U.S. Title
Rey Mysterio (c) def. Andrade (8:00)

9. SD Women's Championship
Charlotte Flair def. Asuka (c), Mandy Rose, Sonya Deville, Naomi, Carmella (12:00)

10. No Holds Barred Match
Triple H def. Batista (24:00)

11. Kurt Angle's Farewell Match
John Cena def. Kurt Angle (3:00)

12. IC Championship
The "Demon" Finn Balor def. Bobby Lashley (c) (4:00)

Main Event - RAW Women's Championship
Becky Lynch def. Ronda Rousey (21:00)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 36
Day 1:
1. 2 vs 2 vs 1 Ladder Match for the SD Tag Team Championship
John Morrison (c) def. New Day, The Usos (18:00)

2. Elias def. Baron Corbin (6:00)

3. Aleister Black def. Lashley (7:00)

4. Women's Tag Team Championship
Alexa Bliss & Nikki Cross def. Asuka & Kairi Sane (c) (8:00)

5. Boneyard Match
The Undertaker def. AJ Styles (19:00)

6. RAW Women's Championship
Shayna Baszler def. Becky Lynch (c) (14:00)

7. Kevin Owens def. Seth Rollins (17:00)

8. Universal Championship
Jeff Hardy def. Braun Strowman, Goldberg (c) (9:00)


Day 2
1. RAW Tag Team Championship
Street Profits def. Angel Garza & Austin Theory (6:00)

2. Intercontinental Championship
Sami Zayn def. Daniel Bryan (15:00)

3. Firefly Funhouse Match
Bray Wyatt def. John Cena (13:00)

4. SD Women's Championship
Bayley (c) def. Lacey Evans, Sasha Banks, Naomi, Tamina (19:00)

5. Last Man Standing Match
Edge def. Randy Orton (25:00)

6. Otis def. Dolph Ziggler (8:00)

7. NXT Women's Championship
Charlotte Flair def. Rhea Ripley (c) (24:00)

8. WWE Championship
Drew McIntyre def. Brock Lesnar (c) (4:00)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Summerslam 2020 Card Predictions/Fantasy Booking

Edge def. Brock Lesnar

Triple Threat Match for the RAW Women's Championship
Ronda Rousey def. Nia Jax, Becky Lynch (c)

Career vs Title
John Cena def. The Fiend (c)

WWE Championship
Drew McIntyre (c) def. Jinder Mahal

Roman Reigns def. Braun Strowman

NXT Women's Championship
Charlotte Flair (c) def. Shayna Baszler

Aleister Black def. Seth Rollins

Boxing Rules Fight
Tyson Fury def. Baron Corbin

SD Women's Championship
Sasha Banks def. Bayley (c)

AJ Styles def. The Undertaker


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WWE Super ShowDown
Venue: Estadio Azteca, Mexico City, Mexico
Date: Sunday 15, September 2019

1. The Undertaker def. Andrade (12:00)

2. SD Women's Championship
Bayley (c) def. Charlotte Flair (3:00)

3. U.S. Championship
AJ Styles (c) def. Cedric Alexander (5:00)

4. 2019 KOTR Finals Match
Baron Corbin def. Chad Gable (9:00)

5. RAW Women's Championship
Sasha Banks def. Becky Lynch (c) (25:00)

6. No Disqualifcation Match
Erik Rowan (w/ Luke Harper) def. Roman Reigns (17:00)

7. Ladder Match for the WWE Championship
Kofi Kingston (c) def. Randy Orton (18:00)

8. SD Tag Team Championship
New Day (c) (w/ Andy Ruiz) def. The Revival (10:00)

9. Retirement Match
The Fiend def. Kane (3:00)

10. Triple Threat Match for the Cruiserweight Championship
Humberto Carillo def. Drew Gulak (c), Lince Dorado (10:00)

Main Event - Universal Championship
Seth Rollins (c) def. Rey Mysterio (20:00)


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania 32 *- If Rollins, Orton, Cena, Wyatt etc were not injured

*WWE World Heavyweight Championship*
Roman Reigns(c) vs Brock Lesnar
*Winner: Roman Reigns
Time: 13:06*

The Rock vs Heath Slater with Social Outcasts
*Winner: The Rock
Time: 00:06

If The Undertaker loses, he can no longer compete at Wrestlemania*
The Undertaker vs John Cena
*Winner: The Undertaker
Time: 30:05

Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
Winner: Baron Corbin
Time: 09:41

Triple Threat for the WWE Women's Championship*
Charlotte(c) vs Sasha Banks vs Becky Lynch
*Winner: Charlotte
Time: 16:03

No Holds Barred*
Triple H vs Seth Rollins
*Winner: Seth Rollins
Time: 17:05*

Randy Orton vs Bray Wyatt
*Winner: Bray Wyatt
Time: 10:06

Six Men Tag for the WWE Tag Team Championship*
The New Day(c) vs The League of Nations (Sheamus, Alberto Del Rio, Ruesv) with Wade Barrett
*Winner: The New Day
Time: 10:03*

Chris Jericho vs Dean Ambrose
*Winner: Chris Jericho
Time: 17:10

Ladder Match for the WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Kevin Owens(c) vs AJ Styles vs Dolph Ziggler vs Sami Zayn vs The Miz vs Sin Cara vs Stardust vs Zack Ryder
*Winner: Zack Ryder
Time: 15:23

PRESHOW*
The Dudley Boys vs The Usos
*Winner: The Usos
Time: 05:18

Team Total Divas vs Team Bad and Blonde*
Brie Bella, Paige, Natalya, Alicia Fox, Eva Marie vs Lana, Naomi, Tamian, Summer Rae, Emma
*Winner: Team Total Divas
Time: 11:25

WWE United States Championship*
Kalisto(c) vs Ryback
*Winner: Kalisto
Time: 08:58*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Money in the Bank 2016

1 - 8 Man Tag Team
Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson and The Dudley Boyz def. Enzo & Big Cass and The Usos (8:00)

2 - Women's MITB Ladder Match
Sasha Banks def. Becky Lynch, Natalya, Paige, Summer Rae, Dana Brooke (w/ Charlotte) (12:00)

3 - 2 out of 3 Falls Match for the IC Championship
The Miz (c) (w/ Maryse) def. Cesaro (14:00)

4 - WWE Tag Team Championship
New Day (Woods & Kingston) (c) def. The Vaudevillians (7:00)

5 - Men's MITB Ladder Match
AJ Styles def. Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Chris Jericho, Apollo Crews, Braun Strowman, Kalisto, Big E (35:00)

6 - US Championship
Rusev (c) def. Titus O'Neil (8:00)

Main Event - Triple Threat Elimination Match for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship
Dean Ambrose def. Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns (c) (30:00)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Money in The Bank 2012

*1 - WHC Contract MITB Ladder Match*
Zack Ryder def. John Cena, Big Show, Kane, Cody Rhodes, Christian, Alberto Del Rio, Damien Sandow (26:00)

*2 - 3 vs 3 Tag*
Kaitlyn, Layla and Tamina Snuka def. Beth Phoenix, Eve Torres and Natalya (3:00)

*3 - Handicap 2 on 1 *
Ryback def. Tyler Reks & Curt Hawkins (2:00)

*4 - World Heavyweight Championship*
Dolph Ziggler (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. Sheamus (c) (17:00)

*5 - Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship*
Daniel Bryan def. Chris Jericho, CM Punk (c) (w/ AJ Lee) (22:00)

*Main Event - Winner receives a WWE Title Match at Royal Rumble 2013*
The Rock def. Brock Lesnar (w/ Triple H as Guest Referee) (16:00)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Money in the Bank 2017

1 - MITB Ladder Match
Shinsuke Nakamura def. Finn Balor, AJ Styles, Kevin Owens, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, The Miz, Dolph Ziggler (30:00)

2 - RAW Women's Championship
Alexa Bliss (c) def. Sasha Banks via countout (12:00)

3 - SD Tag Team Championship
The Usos (c) def. New Day (17:00)

4 - SD Women's Championship
Naomi (c) def. Lana (5:00)

5 - F4W Match for the WWE Championship
Jinder Mahal (c) def. Randy Orton, Sami Zayn, Baron Corbin (10:00)

6 - Ambulance Match
Braun Strowman def. Roman Reigns (16:00)

7 - 1st-Ever Women's MITB Ladder Match
Carmella (w/ Ellsworth) def. Lita, Charlotte Flair, Becky Lynch, Mickie James, Bayley, Nia Jax, Natalya (20:00)

Main Event - Universal Championship
Brock Lesnar (c) def. Samoa Joe (6:00)


----------



## TerraRising

WrestleMania 35 as I'd book it

1. Shinsuke Nakamura defeats Daniel Bryan in a singles match

2. Bayley defeats Becky in a New Jersey Street Fight

3. The OC (c) defeat the New Day (Kofi and Big E), The Usos, and Rowan & Strowman in 8-men tag-team fatal fourway TLC match for the WWE tag titles

4. Rey Mysterio defeats AJ Styles (c) for the US Championship

5. Charlotte (c) (with Ric Flair) defeats Ronda Rousey by DQ for the Women's world title

6. Seth Rollins defeats Dean Ambrose (c) for the Universal Championship, with Roman Reigns as special guest referee

7. John Cena defeats Kurt Angle in a Career Threatening match

8. Bobby Lashley defeats Brock Lesnar (c) (with Paul Heyman) by TKO for the WWE Championship


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 27

Cody Rhodes def. Rey Mysterio (12:00)

The Miz & Michael Cole def. Daniel Bryan & Jerry Lawler (15:00)

Loser Leaves WWE
Layla def. Michelle McCool (9:00)

Career Threatening Match
Triple H def. Sheamus (00:30)

Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
Alberto Del Rio def. Christian, Edge (c) (14:00)

Buried Alive Match
The Undertaker (w/ Sting) def. Wade Barrett (w/ The Corre) (27:00)

5 vs 5 Tag Match
Team Steve Austin (John Morrison, Booker T, Diesel, Kofi Kingston, Big Show) (w/ Steve Austin & Santino Marella) def. Team CM Punk (Dolph Ziggler, Mason Ryan, Otunga, McGuilicutty, Husky Harris) (w/ CM Punk & Vickie Guerrero) (4:00)

WWE Championship
Randy Orton def. John Cena (c) (19:00)











WrestleMania 28

Kickoff/Prelims:
40-man Battle Royal to determine the #1 contender for the WHC
Zack Ryder wins by last eliminating Kane

Special Guest Hosts: Brock Lesnar & Paul Heyman

1. World Heavyweight Championship
Zack Ryder def. Daniel Bryan (c) (w/ AJ Lee) (19:00)

2. Intercontinental Championship
Cody Rhodes (c) def. Triple H (18:00)

3. WWE Championship
CM Punk (c) def. Chris Jericho (RR Winner) (27:00)

4. The Undertaker def. Sting (30:00)

5. The Rock def. John Cena (30:00)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Backlash 2018

1. RAW Tag Team Championship
Matt Hardy & Bray Wyatt (c) def. Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn (7:00)

2. Big Cass def. Braun Strowman (6:00)

3. Handicap 2 on 1 Match
Ronda Rousey def. Liv Morgan & Sarah Logan (w/ Ruby Riott) (2:00)

4. Intercontinental Championship
Seth Rollins def. The Miz (20:00)

5. US Championship
Jeff Hardy (c) def. Randy Orton (12:00)

6. SD Women's Championship
Charlotte Flair def. Carmella (c) via countout (3:00)

7. Bobby Lashley def. Samoa Joe (12:00)

8. Last Man Standing Match for the Universal Championship
Roman Reigns (c) def. Brock Lesnar (16:00)

9. Kendo Stick on a Pole Match for the RAW Women's Championship
Nia Jax (c) def. Alexa Bliss (7:00)

10. Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship
Shinsuke Nakamura def. Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles (c) (17:00)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Backlash 2017

Kickoff - SD Tag Team Championship
Breezdango def. The Usos (c) (12:00)

1. Debut Match
Shinsuke Nakamura def. Sami Zayn (20:00)

2. Six Pack Challenge to determine the #1 contender for the SD Women's Championship
Natalya def. Charlotte Flair, Becky Lynch, Carmella, Tamina, Lana (12:00)

3. Tye Dillinger def. Baron Corbin (8:00)

4. Mojo Rawley & Zack Ryder (w/ Rob Gronkowski) def. Dolph Ziggler & Jinder Mahal (7:00)

5. Loser Leaves SD
Kevin Owens (c) def. Chris Jericho (15:00)

6. Triple Threat Match for the WWE Championship
Randy Orton (c) def. Luke Harper, AJ Styles (17:00)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Backlash 2020 Fantasy Booking / Card Prediction

IC Championship Tournament Finals Match
Shinsuke Nakamura def. Daniel Bryan

Otis & Mandy Rose def. Dolph Ziggler & Sonya Deville

SD Women's Championship
Bayley (c) def. Dana Brooke

24/7 Championship Junkyard Invitational
R-Truth def. Rob Gronkowski (c), AJ Styles, Humberto Carillo, Andrade, Mojo Rawley, Baron Corbin, Elias, Jeff Hardy, Cesaro

RAW Women's Championship
Asuka (c) def. Nia Jax

No DQ Match for the Universal Championship
Braun Strowman (c) def. The Fiend

Randy Orton def. Edge

F4W Match for the WWE Championship
Drew McIntyre (c) def. Bobby Lashley, Rey Mysterio, Seth Rollins


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series 2020 Match Card Prediction / Fantasy Booking 

*4 vs 4 Survivor Series Match (If Taker's team loses, he must retire)*
Team Rollins (Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, Murphy, Austin Theory) def. Team Undertaker (The Undertaker, Aleister Black, Kane, Daniel Bryan)
Survivor: Austin Theory

*Battle for Brand Supremacy Champion vs Champion vs Champion *
Keith Lee def. Brock Lesnar, The Fiend Bray Wyatt

Drew McIntyre def. Edge

*Battle for Brand Supremacy Champion vs Champion vs Champion*
Bayley (w/ Sasha Banks) def. Charlotte Flair, Shayna Baszler

*Battle for Brand Supremacy Champion vs Champion vs Champion*
Johnny Gargano def. Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens

*Battle for Brand Supremacy 3 vs 3 vs 3 Survivor Series Match *
Team RAW (Nia Jax, Asuka, Bianca Bel-Air) def. Team NXT (Rhea Ripley, Io Shirai, Candice LeRae), Team SD (Lacey Evans, Sonya Deville, Alexa Bliss)
Survivor: Bianca Bel-Air


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 37 Match Card Predictions / Fantasy Booking

RAW Women's Championship
Charlotte Flair (c) vs *Ronda Rousey* (WRR Winner)

Universal Championship
AJ Styles (c) vs* Matt Riddle*

WWE Championship
Seth Rollins (c) vs *Austin Theory

Drew McIntyre *vs Roman Reigns

Brock Lesnar vs *The Fiend Bray Wyatt*

Triple Threat Match for the NXT UK Championship
Finn Balor (c) vs WALTER vs *Aleister Black *(RR Winner)

*Triple H* vs Bobby Lashley

*Tyson Fury* vs Braun Strowman

SD Women's Championship
Bayley (c) vs* Sasha Banks*

Kevin Owens (w/ Sami Zayn) vs *Edge* (w/ Christian)

*Goldberg *vs Randy Orton

Andrade vs *Angel Garza*

US Championship
*Murphy* (c) vs Rey Mysterio

Intercontinental Championship
Daniel Bryan (c) vs *Shinsuke Nakamura








*


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Armageddon 2006

Inferno Match
Kane def. MVP

4 Way Ladder Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship
Brian Kendrick & Paul London (c) def. MNM, William Regal & Dave Taylor, Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy

Handicap 2 on 1 Match for the U.S. Championship
Chris Benoit (c) def. Chavo Guerrero & Vickie Guerrero

2 out of 3 Falls Match for the Cruiserweight Championship
Jimmy Wang Yang def. Gregory Helms (c)

Last Ride Match
Undertaker def. Mr. Kennedy

Hell in a Cell Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
Batista (c) def. Booker T


----------



## Chelsea

*Super ShowDown 2020

Universal Championship*
"The Fiend" Bray Wyatt (c) def. Goldberg

*WWE Championship*
Brock Lesnar (c) def. Bobby Lashley

*Champion vs. Champion*
Andrade (United States Champion) def. Braun Strowman (Intercontinental Champion)

*Gauntlet match*
Dolph Ziggler def. AJ Styles, King Corbin, Otis, Rey Mysterio and Roman Reigns

*Two-on-one handicap match*
Seth Rollins & Murphy def. Aleister Black

*Singles match*
John Morrison def. Mansoor

*Singles match*
Lacey Evans def. Sasha Banks


----------



## Chelsea

Elimination Chamber 2020

*Universal Championship Elimination Chamber match*
"The Fiend" Bray Wyatt (c) def. Big E, Dolph Ziggler, John Morrison, Roman Reigns and Sheamus

*Intercontinental Championship Elimination Chamber match*
Sami Zayn def. Braun Strowman (c), Ali, Cesaro, Chad Gable and Shinsuke Nakamura

*Raw Women's Championship Elimination Chamber match*
Becky Lynch (c) def. Asuka, Charlotte Flair, Kairi Sane, Liv Morgan and Zelina Vega
*
United States Championship triple threat match*
Kevin Owens def. Andrade (c) and Rey Mysterio

*SmackDown Women's Championship no disqualification match*
Lacey Evans def. Bayley (c)

*Tag team match*
Aleister Black & Daniel Bryan def. Murphy & Seth Rollins

*Singles match*
Drew McIntyre def. Randy Orton

*Singles match*
Otis def. King Corbin


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series 2008

4 vs 4 Survivor Series Match
Team Legacy (Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Ted Dibiase Jr., Manu) def. Team Goldust (Goldust, Kofi Kingston, Cryme Tyme) 
Survivors: Randy Orton, Cody Rhodes, Ted Dibiase Jr., Manu (8:00)

Intercontinental Championship
William Regal (w/ Layla) def. Santino Marella (w/ Beth Phoenix) (4:00)

WWE Divas Championship
Michelle McCool (c) def. Victoria (7:00)

World Heavyweight Championship
Chris Jericho (c) def. CM Punk (12:00)

5 vs 5 Survivor Series Match
Team Undertaker (The Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, Rey Mysterio, Finlay, R-Truth) def. Team Show (Big Show, John Bradshaw Layfield, Kane, Mark Henry, Mike Knox)
Survivors: The Undertaker, HBK (25:00)

WWE Championship
Edge def. Triple H (c), Vladimir Kozlov (10:00)

Return Match
John Cena def. Batista (16:00)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series 2009

5 vs 5 Survivor Series Match
Team Mysterio (Rey Mysterio, Christian, Kane, Matt Hardy, R-Truth) def. Team Batista (Batista, Willliam Regal, Eziekiel Jackson, Luke Gallows, Eric Escobar)
Survivor: Rey Mysterio, Kane (17:00)

Triple Threat Match for the Intercontinental Championship
Drew McIntyre def. John Morrison (c), Dolph Ziggler (12:00)

Divas Championship
Melina def. Gail Kim (9:00)

5 vs 5 Survivor Series Match
Team JeriShow (Chris Jericho, Big Show, The Miz, The Hart Dynasty) def. Team D-Generation X (Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Hornswoggle, Mark Henry, MVP)
Survivors: Chris Jericho, The Miz, Tyson Kidd (16:00)

Kofi Kingston def. Randy Orton (14:00)

I Quit Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
The Undertaker (c) def. CM Punk w/ Theodore Long as Guest Referee (21:00)


----------



## Chelsea

*WrestleMania 36

Universal Championship Firefly Fun House match*
"The Fiend" Bray Wyatt (c) def. John Cena

*WWE Championship No Holds Barred match*
Daniel Bryan (Royal Rumble winner) def. Brock Lesnar (c)

*Champion vs. Champion*
Sami Zayn (Intercontinental Champion) def. Kevin Owens (United States Champion)

*WWE Women's Championship triple threat unification match*
Lacey Evans (SmackDown Women's Champion) def. Becky Lynch (Raw Women's Champion) and Alexa Bliss (Royal Rumble winner)

*WWE Tag Team Championship fatal four-way tag team elimination unification match*
Andrade & Angel Garza (Raw Tag Team Champions) def. John Morrison & The Miz (SmackDown Tag Team Champions), Austin Theory & Murphy and Cesaro & Shinsuke Nakamura

*WWE Women's Tag Team Championship fatal four-way tag team elimination match*
Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville def. Asuka & Kairi Sane (c), Bayley & Sasha Banks and Charlotte Flair & Liv Morgan
*
Tag team Falls Count Anywhere match*
Kane & The Undertaker def. Edge & Randy Orton

*Singles match*
Dolph Ziggler def. Jeff Hardy

*Singles match*
Seth Rollins def. Aleister Black

*Singles match*
Drew McIntyre def. AJ Styles

*Singles match*
Otis def. Braun Strowman


----------



## Chelsea

*SummerSlam 2020

Universal Championship singles match*
"The Fiend" Bray Wyatt (c) def. Triple H

*WWE Championship singles match*
Dolph Ziggler def. Daniel Bryan (c)

*Intercontinental Championship singles match*
Jeff Hardy def. Sami Zayn (c)

*United States Championship singles match*
Kevin Owens (c) def. Randy Orton

*Women's Championship singles match*
Lacey Evans (c) def. Charlotte Flair

*Women's Tag Team Championship tag team match*
Alexa Bliss & Liv Morgan def. Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville (c)

*Singles match*
Edge def. AJ Styles

*Singles match*
Aleister Black def. Drew McIntyre

*Six-man tag team match*
Austin Theory, Murphy & Seth Rollins def. Andrade, Angel Garza & Rey Mysterio


----------



## Chelsea

*NXT TakeOver XXX

Singles match for the NXT Championship*
Karrion Kross (with Scarlett) defeats Keith Lee (c)

*Ladder match for the NXT North American Championship*
Johnny Gargano (c) (with Candice LeRae) defeats Finn Balor

*Singles match for the NXT Women's Championship*
Candice LeRae (with Johnny Gargano) defeats Io Shirai (c)

*Triple threat tag team match for the NXT Tag Team Championship*
Dexter Lumis & Velveteen Dream defeat Fabian Aichner & Marcel Barthel (c) and Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly

*Steel Cage match for the NXT Cruiserweight Championship*
Drake Maverick (with Fandango & Tyler Breeze) defeats Santos Escobar (c) (with Joaquin Wilde & Raul Mendoza)

*Triple threat match to determine the #1 contender to the NXT Championship*
Adam Cole (with Roderick Strong) defeats Timothy Thatcher and Tommaso Ciampa

*Last Woman Standing match to determine the #1 contender to the NXT Women's Championship*
Tegan Nox defeats Dakota Kai (with Raquel Gonzalez)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series 2010

United States Championship
Kaval def. Daniel Bryan (c) (17:00)

John Morrison def. Sheamus (11:00)

Intercontinental Championship
Dolph Ziggler (c) (w/ Vickie Guerrero) def. David Hart Smith (w/ Bret Hart) (9:00)

Falls Count Anywhere Match
Alberto Del Rio def. Rey Mysterio (14:00)

Handicap 2 on 1 Match for the WWE Divas Championship
Natalya def. LayCool (c) (4:00)

WWE Tag Team Championship
Nexus (Heath Slater & Justin Gabriel) (c) def. Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov (2:00)

5 vs 5 Survivor Series Match for the WWE Championship
Team Orton (Randy Orton (c), Edge, Big Show, Kofi Kingston, MVP) def. Team Barrett (Wade Barrett, John Cena, Kane, Drew McIntyre, Cody Rhodes) (25:00)
Survivor: Randy Orton


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Survivor Series 2011

Triple Threat Ladder Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship
Epico & Primo def. Kofi Kingston & Evan Bourne (c), Jack Swagger & Dolph Ziggler (12:00)

US Championship
Zack Ryder def. Dolph Ziggler (c) (5:00)

WWE Divas Championship
Beth Phoenix (c) def. Natalya (6:00)

Intercontinental Championship
Cody Rhodes (c) def. Randy Orton (18:00)

Street Fight
Kevin Nash def. CM Punk (22:00)

Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
John Cena def. Mark Henry (c), Big Show (9:00)

Elimination Chamber Match for the WWE Championship
The Rock def. Alberto Del Rio (c), The Miz, R-Truth, Wade Barrett, John Morrison (21:00)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Summerslam 2013

Kickoff - Cody Rhodes def. Damien Sandow

Kickoff - Fandango def. The Miz

Steel Cage Match for the WWE Tag Team Championship
The Shield def. The Usos (14:00)

US Championship
Dean Ambrose def. RVD (7:00)

Triple Threat Match for the World Heavyweight Championship
ADR def. Christian, Dolph Ziggler (8:00)

WWE Divas Championship
AJ Lee def. Kaitlyn (12:00)

No Disqualification Match
Brock Lesnar def. CM Punk (26:00)

Debut Match
Bray Wyatt def. Kane (2:00)

WWE Championship
Daniel Bryan def. John Cena (w/ HHH as Guest Referee) (25:00)

WWE Championship
Randy Orton def. Daniel Bryan (w/ HHH as Guest Referee)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Summerslam 2006

Loser Leaves WWE
Randy Orton def. Kurt Angle (16:00)

Extreme Rules Match for the ECW Championship
Big Show (c) def. Sabu (8:00)

Last Man Standing Match
The Undertaker def. The Great Khali (14:00)

WWE Championship
Edge (c) def. Carlito (13:00)

D-Generation X def. Vince McMahon & Shane McMahon (12:00)

World Heavyweight Championship
Batista def. Rey Mysterio (c) (7:00)

John Cena def. Hulk Hogan (18:00)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Summerslam 2007

ECW Championship
CM Punk def. John Morrison (c) (15:00)

U.S. Championship
MVP (c) def. Matt Hardy (10:00)

Handicap 3 on 1 Street Fight
Umaga def. Johnny Knoxville, Steve-O, Chris Pontius (7:00)

Cody Rhodes def. Randy Orton (9:00)

#1 Contender's Battle Royal
Beth Phoenix wins by last eliminating Michelle McCool (8:00)

World Heavyweight Championship
Batista def. The Great Khali (c) via disqualification (4:00)

"I Quit" Match
Rey Mysterio def. Chavo Guerrero (14:00)

WWE Championship
Triple H def. John Cena (c) (20:00)


----------



## baddass 6969

While I don't usually do this, I'm going to redo Summerslam this year. Now, first and foremost, THEY ARE ALLOWD IN BOSTON!!!!!

Now onto the card !

Now, a little bit of back story, first Braun lost the Universal Title to Bray Wyatt at the Horror Show at Extreme Rules .
Sheamus who also lost his bar fight, was bitching in the back, and bumps into Brawn that week on Smackdown , and they have to be separated when a brawl ensues.

At the Horror Show, the same finish happens with the ref, however the title is vacant, but Sasha Banks loses the match, when Bayley botches, and Asuka kicks her ass. The next Smackdown their set to defend Womens Tag Titles, however Sasha cant compete, because she has a concussion. It's revealed the next week on Raw, Bayley was complaining in the back about Sasha being weak. They brawl, and unfortunately Sasha takes a dive off the stage. She's injured and on Raw, the next week it's announced they have to forfeit the titles. Bayley's fine with this, as she was the better champ to begin with.

Stephanie announces a 16 Women Tri branded Tag Tournament , with the semi finals taking place on the Summerslam Kickoff, while the finals will be on the main show. Also Bayley will be entered in, and if she can recover intime so will Sasha Banks.

The teams are as follows
Ruby Riot/Liv Morgan 
Jax/Zelina Vega
Lana/Natalya
Trish Stratus/Lita
Bianca Belair /Mickie James
Iiconics 
Bayley / nobody she forfeits so Icconics move on 

Fablous Glow
Dakota Kai/Raquel Diaz 
Alexa Bliss/Nikki Cross
LaceyEvans/Dana Broke 
Shotzi Blackhart/MIA Yim
Marina/Jessamen
Aliyah/Mercedes/Martinez 

I won’t go through entire tournament’s, just semi finals.

Kickoff
Six Man Tag
Lashley/Shelton Benjamin /Cedric Alexander vs R. Truth/Mustafa Ali/Richoit

Semi Finals Women’s Tag Titles 
Duke/Shafire vs Ruby Riot/Liv Morgan 

Semi Finals Woman’s Tag Titles
IIconics vs Fablous Glow 

Main Show

U.S.Title
Ladder Match 
Apollo vs M.V.P. 

Last Man Standing
Sheamus vs Brawn Strowman

Raw Tag Titles
Triple Threat
Viking Raiders vs a Street Profits vs Garza/Andrade 

Smackdown Women’s Title
Sasha Banks vs Bayley 

Street Fight 
Dominick vs Seth Rollins

Women’s Tag Title Finals
Ruby Riot /Liv Morgan vs IIconics 
I.C. Title
Six Pack Challenge 
A.J. Styles vs Jeff Hardy vs Baron Corbin vs Big E. vs Matt Riddle vs Daniel Bryan 

W.W.E.Title
Randy Orton vs Drew McIntyre 

Smackdown Tag Titles
Cesar/Nakamaura vs Dudleys 

Raw Women’s Title 
Asuka vs Nia Jax vs Shayna Baszler 

Universal Title
Title vs Career 
John Cena vs The Fiend


----------



## Mutant God

Survivor Series 2020 - All Survivor Series Eliminations matches

Smackdown Tribe (Roman Reigns, Jey Uso, Daniel Bryan, Kevin Owens, and Big E) w/Paul Heyman vs RAW Warriors (Drew McIntyre, Randy Orton, Sheamus, AJ Styles, and Matt Riddle) w/Big Jordan
* Styles eliminated Kevin Owens
Sheamus eliminated Big E
Randy Orton eliminated Daniel Bryan
Roman Reigns eliminated Drew McIntyre
Matt Riddle eliminated Jey Uso
Roman Reigns is DQed after hitting members of Team RAW with a steel chair
Survivors: Randy Orton, Sheamus, AJ Styles, and Matt Riddle

Kabuki Roses (Asuka, Mandy Rose, Dana Brooke, Nikki Cross, and Lana) vs Play and Pain (Nia Jax, Shayna Baszler, Lacey Evans, Peyton Royce and Alexis Bliss)
* Shayza Baszler eliminates Mandy Rose
Nia Jax eliminates Dana Brooke
Asuka eliminates Peyton Royce 
Nikki Cross eliminates Lacey Evans
Alexis Bliss and Nikki Cross are both counted out after Bliss decides shes bored and skips away while Nikki chases after her
Shayna is DQed after refusing to let go of her hold after Lana got to the ropes.
Asuka and Nia Jax are both counted out 
Survivor: Lana


Team Messiah (Seth Rollins, Buddy Murphy, Lars Sullivan, Aleister Black, and King Corbin) vs Team Mysterio Yeah (Rey Mysterio, Dominick Mysterio, Otis, Chad Gable, and Kalisto)
* Kalisto walks out after arguing with Rey Mysterio
Otis eliminates Aleister Black
Lars Sullivan eliminates Chad Gable
Lars Sullivan and Otis are both counted out
Rey Mysterio eliminates King Corbin
Buddy Murphy walks out after attacking Seth Rollins
Rey Mysterio eliminates Seth Rollins
Survivors: Rey and Domink Mysterio


Limitless Day! (Keith Lee, Xavier Woods, Kofi Kingston, Ricochet, and Titus O’Neil) vs Big Business (Strowman, MVP, Bobby Lashley, Shelton Benjamin, and Cedric Alexander)
* Keith Lee eliminates Strowman
Ricochet eliminates MVP
Cedric Alexander eliminates Xavier Woods
Bobby Lashley eliminates Titus O'Neil
Bobby Lashley eliminates Ricochet
Kofi Kingston eliminates Cedric Alexander
Shelton Benjamin eliminates Kofi Kingston
Keith Lee eliminates Shelton Benjamin
Keith Lee eliminates Bobby Lashley
Survivors: Keith Lee


Bank Squad (Sasha Banks, Bianca Belair, Ruby Riott, and Liv Morgan) vs Model Foundation (Bayley, Natalya, Tamina, and Billie Kaye)
* Ruby Riott eliminates Billie Kay
Bianca Belair eliminates Tamina
Natalya eliminates Ruby Riott
Bayley eliminates Liv Morgan
Bianca Belair eliminates Bayley
Sasha Banks eliminates Natalya
Survivors: Sasha Banks and Bianca Belair

* After the match Carmella attacks Banks and Belair


The Drifters (Elias, The Miz, John Morrison, Tucker, and Akira Tozawa) vs The Enigmas (Jeff Hardy, Lince Dorado, Gran Metalik, Drew Gulak, and R-Truth) 
* Jeff Hardy eliminates Tucker
The Miz eliminates Gran Metalik
R-Truth eliminates Akira Tozawa
John Morrison eliminates Lince Dorado
The Miz eliminates R-Truth
Drew Gulak eliminates John Morrison
The Miz eliminates Drew Gulak
Jeff Hardy eliminates Elias
Jeff Hardy eliminates The Miz
Survivors: Jeff Hardy

The Liberated (Sami Zayn, Dolph Ziggler, Robert Roode, Antonio Cesaro, and Shinsuke Nakamura) vs The Profits (Apollo Crews, Montez Ford, Angelo Dawkins, Mojo Rawley, and The Brian Kendrick)
* Nakamura eliminates Brian Kendrick
Roode eliminates Rawley
Dawkins eliminates Ziggler
Cesaro eliminates Dawkins
Ford eliminates Roode
Apollo eliminates Cesaro
Nakamura eliminates Ford
Apollo eliminates Nakamura
Zayn eliminates Apollo after hitting him with the IC title while Nakamura is distracting the referee
Survivors: Sami Zayn


RETRIBUTION (Ali, TBAR, Mace, Slapjack) and Dabba-Kato vs Team Superstars (Andrade, Angel Garza, Humberto Carrillo, Erik, and Riddick Moss)
* Dabba Kato eliminates Riddck Moss
Dabba Kato eliminates Erik
Dabba Kato eliminates Angel Garza
Andrade eliminates Dabba Kato
Humberto Carrillo eliminates Slapjack
Mace eliminates Humberto Carrillo
TBAR eliminates Andrade
Survivors: Ali, Mace and TBAR


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Rebooking is my specialty, and I correct all of WWE's bullshit to how it should be doing so.


----------



## Lord Trigon

*Judgement Day 2004*
After Mania XX Smackdown was gutted which totally hurt Eddie's reign depriving the brand of strong heels. Let's make the best of they did have.

Heat. *Scotty 2 Hotty & Funaki* vs Basham Brothers
(I saw these four put on a great comedy match during an Austalian tour at this time, it was a highlight of the card and honestly the second best match of the night after Eddie vs Angle, I just wished they'd gotten a chance to do it on screen)

1. Hardcore Holly vs *Rene Dupree*
(Rene was pushed too soon, let's give him a natural rivalry to put more heat on his character and ease him into his singles run)

2. Charlie Haas & Rico (w. Miss Jackie) vs *The Dudley Boyz* (w. Paul Heyman) - Tag Titles 
(The Dudleyz heel turn was a blessing at the time, their union with Heyman should've made them the dominant team on SD instead of them both being fed to Taker and following orders from Spike)

3. *Mordecai* vs Billy Gunn (w. Torrie Wilson)
(They gave up on Mordecai too quick, at least give him the Taker match he was designed for before sending back to OVW, here he's squashing Gunn because he finds his and Torrie butt-centric immodesty morally reprehensible. He calls Torrie a whore for good measure.)

4. Chavo Guerrero (w. Chavo Classic) vs *Rey Mysterio* - Cruiserweight Title (2/3 Falls)
(XX clearly set up for Rey to eventually win the CW title, instead for some reason Jacqueline got that spot ... 
1st fall: Chavo gets the first fall thanks Classic's intereference
2nd fall: Classic helps get a near fall, ref ejects him, Rey gets the surprise roll up
3rd fall: After a back and forth, Rey gets the clean babyface win. Simple booking all it needed to be)

5. JBL vs Ron Simmons 
(Surely Ron had one last brawl in him to establish John's new character. No contest, the two fight outside the ring with JBL doing his new chickenshit schtick running away before suckering Faarooq in trying to make peace with his former APA buddy but then throws his head through his limo window)

6. *John Cena* vs Rob Van Dam - U.S. Title
(Since every available heel is either busy or not ready for a title match it's babyface vs babyface, straightforward match with the two trading signature poses before becoming increasingly more serious and competitive. Narrow victory for Cena, RVD shakes his hand but wants a another shot)

7. *The Undertaker* (w. Paul Bearer) vs Mark Jindrak (w. Teddy Long)
(I know everyone has probably forgotten "The Reflection of Perfection" gimmick but I'm at least ending his push in style, fun segment with Teddy hyping up his project openly challenging anyone in the locker room with Jindrak's cocky expression changing when the "bong!" hits, Teddy assures him he can win but runs away when Taker is in the ring. Taker destroys Jindrak. Mordecai run-in, hits Taker with the urn and handcuffs him in the crucifix pose forcing him to watch as he beats down Bearer, smashing Jindrak's mirror over his head. Mordecai cuts promo claiming only he can rid the WWE of darkness and only he can save fan's souls.)

8. *Eddie Guerrero* vs. Booker T - WWE Title (Falls Count Anywhere)
(I think ideally Booker should've faced former partner RVD but since Brock split, Kurt is injured, HHH chose to stay on Raw and JBL was still seen as midcarder hence the shit buyrate for this event, there is literally no-one else for Eddie to face. So we have newly turned heel Booker sour about being traded against his will being mopey and refusing to do the Spinaroonie. Booker complains that used to lie, cheat, steal and he ended up in prison while Eddie ended up WWE champion and takes his frustrations out on Eddie each week so here we have Eddie's revenge match. Bloody brawl, Eddie retains after a Frogsplash off a ladder through the _ENGLISH_ announce table)

That wasn't easy, they really did Smackdown dirty in 2004.


----------



## BRITLAND

*Wrestlemania 22
Tagline: *Big Time!
*Date: *April 2nd 2006
*Venue: *Allstate Arena
*City: *Rosemont, Illinois
*Attendance: *17,155

*WWE Championship*
John Cena(c) vs Triple H
*Winner: John Cena
Time: 22:02

World Heavyweight Championship*
Randy Orton(c) vs Rey Mysterio with Guerrero Family
*Winner: Rey Mysterio
Time: 17:28

No Holds Barred*
Mr McMahon with Shane McMahon vs Shawn Michaels
*Winner: Shawn Michaels
Time: 18:22

The Streak*
The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle
*Winner: The Undertaker
Time: 29:38

Women's Championship*
Trish Stratus(c) vs Mickie James
*Winner: Mickie James
Time: 08:48

Hardcore Match*
Edge with Lita vs Mick Foley
*Winner: Edge
Time: 18:22

United States Championship*
Chris Benoit(c) vs JBL with Jillian Hall
*Winner: JBL
Time: 09:48

Money in the Bank Ladder Match*
Shelton Benjamin vs Bobby Lashley vs Rob Van Dam vs Matt Hardy vs Ric Flair vs Finlay vs Carlito vs Booker T with Sharmell vs Chris Masters vs Mark Henry
*Winner: Rob Van Dam
Time: 12:14

World Tag Team Champions vs WWE Tag Team Champions*
Big Show and Kane vs M.N.M (Joey Mercury and Johnny Nitro with Melina)
*Winner: M.N.M
Time: 06:42*


----------



## MoltenSquid

Wrestlemania 30 : Undertaker defeats Lesnar 
Royal Rumble 2001 : Kane eliminates Austin 
Royal Rumble 2015 : Just a different RR match entirely. Way more exciting, unpredictable and better structured. 
Royal Rumble 2017 : Kinda the same as 2015 although this one definetely wasn't that bad. It was pretty poorly booked though. One of the most stacked Rumble matches of all time just didn't feel special. 

Royal Rumble 2020 : Lesnar's domination lasted way to long..but everything else was great


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

WrestleMania 24

*1. Belfast Brawl*
John "Bradshaw" Layfield def. Finlay (w/ Hornswoggle) (9:00)

*2. MITB Ladder Match*
CM Punk def. Umaga, Carlito, Shelton Benjamin, John Morrison, Chuck Pulambo, Hardcore Holly, Cody Rhodes (10:00)

*3. SD vs RAW Battle for Brand Supremacy*
Batista def. Chris Jericho (12:00)

*4. ECW Championship*
Kane def. Chavo Guerrero (c) (7:00)

*5. Retirement Match*
Shawn Michaels def. Ric Flair (21:00)

*6. WWE Women's Championship*
Beth Phoenix (c) (w/ Santino Marella) def. Melina (8:00)

*7. WWE Championship*
Randy Orton (c) def. John Cena (17:00)

*8. 6 Man Tag Team*
Floyd Mayweather Jr. / MVP / Mr. Kennedy def. Triple H / Big Show / Ricky Hatton (12:00)

*9. World Heavyweight Championship*
The Undertaker def. Edge (c) (24:00)


----------



## peowulf

I won't list the whole card but this has bothered me forever: 

*Summerslam 91 main event.*

Hulk Hogan & The Ultimate Warrior vs *The Undertaker & Jake The Snake Roberts.*

Dream tag match right there. Warrior was feuding with both Taker and Jake, Hogan had destroyed Slaughter multiple times already. I really don't get why Jake & Taker were left off the card. This was probably the last chance to see Hogan vs Heel Jake. Taker doesn't need to get pinned, stays protected until Survivor Series, Jake can still interfere in the Macho Man wedding reception. 

Alternatively, you could have Hogan, Warrior & Sid Justice vs Undertaker, Jake and Sgt. Slaughter, another huge tag match.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow

In general, every Survivor Series since 91. Wish they had stuck to the format of 4 elimination matches plus a title match. I’m going to focus on Survivor Series 92. It was weird to see the format completely change. There was only 1 elimination match and it was just tag teams. Part of me thinks this was a knock on effect of Summerslam, where we didn’t have grudge matches so much as epic encounters to appeal to a large stadium audience. As such, certain rivalries such as Tatanka v Martel, Savage v Flair, Hart v Michaels, Boss Man v Nailz etc had to be put on hold until Survivor Series to play out, when we expected them to happen at Summerslam (along with Warrior v Papashango). 

Survivor Series 92 - my version

Bret Hart v Shawn Michaels - wwe title

Perfectly Macho (Savage, Perfect, Saggs and Knobbs) v Flair and Machismo (Flair, Ramon, Dibiase, IRS) - survivor Mr Perfect

The Crushers (Crush, El Matador, Earthquake, Typhoon) v Team Fuji (Yokozuna, Berzerker, Samu, Fatu) - survivor Yokozuna

The Dark Side (Undertaker, Big Boss Man, Virgil, Tatanka) v Kamala’s court (Kamala, Nailz, Repoman and Martel) - survivors Undertaker and Tatanka

High Energy Bushwhacking (Owen Hart, Koko B Ware, Butch, Luke) v Voodoo and Valour (Papashango, Demento, Beau Beverley, Blake Beverley) - survivor Owen Hart


----------



## peowulf

Some tweaks that would turn *WrestleMania 30 *into top 3 tier status:

*Triple H vs Daniel Bryan* - Same deal, Bryan wins to enter the WWE Title match.

*Shield vs Wyatt Family - *Rematch from Elimination Chamber, this time the Shield wins.

*Andre the Giant Battle Royale - *Same outcome, push Cesaro properly afterwards.

*Batista vs Lesnar - *Winner enters the WWE Title Match. Orton attacks Batista causing Lesnar to lose by DQ. Afterwards, Lesnar demands a title match and proceeds to kill Cena at Summerslam.

*Undertaker vs John Cena - *Undertaker winning would be my personal preference, but Cena ending the streak is an intriguing possibility too.

*Divas' Championship - *A proper match would be better than that clusterfuck invitational, possibly AJ Lee vs Naomi in a lumberjack match or even a Battle Royale with the title on the line.

*WWE Championship: Orton vs Bryan vs Batista - *Same outcome, maybe Bryan taps Orton instead, as he was the one he had heat with.


----------



## BRITLAND

peowulf said:


> Some tweaks that would turn *WrestleMania 30 *into top 3 tier status:
> 
> *Triple H vs Daniel Bryan* - Same deal, Bryan wins to enter the WWE Title match.
> 
> *Shield vs Wyatt Family - *Rematch from Elimination Chamber, this time the Shield wins.
> 
> *Andre the Giant Battle Royale - *Same outcome, push Cesaro properly afterwards.
> 
> *Batista vs Lesnar - *Winner enters the WWE Title Match. Orton attacks Batista causing Lesnar to lose by DQ. Afterwards, Lesnar demands a title match and proceeds to kill Cena at Summerslam.
> 
> *Undertaker vs John Cena - *Undertaker winning would be my personal preference, but Cena ending the streak is an intriguing possibility too.
> 
> *Divas' Championship - *A proper match would be better than that clusterfuck invitational, possibly AJ Lee vs Naomi in a lumberjack match or even a Battle Royale with the title on the line.
> 
> *WWE Championship: Orton vs Bryan vs Batista - *Same outcome, maybe Bryan taps Orton instead, as he was the one he had heat with.


This is what I would have. You could perhaps have the Divas Championship between AJ Lee and a debuting Paige (who wins the title shot in a divas battle royal on the preshow), and have Paige win the title at the show instead of RAW the next night.


----------



## BRITLAND

Already going to rebook Wrestlemania 37 before the actual show

*NIGHT ONE

Opening Match*
Seth Rollins vs Daniel Bryan
*Winner: Seth Rollins
Time: 22 mins*

No matches on the preshows for Wrestlemania. As this will be the first show in over a year with a crowd it would be great to have the first match be something special to get that crowd noise we all know and miss. I have Rollins/Bryan here as this is a match I don't think has happened before, at least not on PPV. There's potential for a good long term storyline here with Seth Rollins the Saviour of WWE against Daniel Bryan's Yes Movement. Have the story be based on Rollins wanting to save WWE and Daniel Bryan from the Yes Movement who are unaware that Bryan has past his day and needs to step back, but Bryan doesn't back down without a fight.

*Fatal 4 Way for the RAW Tag Team Championship*
The Hurt Business(c) vs The New Day vs Elias and Jaxson Ryker vs Lucha House Party
*Winner: The Hurt Business
Time: 6 mins*

I have this as a match to cool down the crowd from the hot opener. I nice four way tag between four teams should do just that while getting some other talents on the card. Also note here I do not break up the Hurt Business, one of the worst decisions made by Vince recently imo. I still have them as RAW Tag Team Champions and I plan on them retaining them in this card.

*Falls Count Anywhere*
Shane McMahon vs Braun Strowman
*Winner: Braun Strowman
Time: 13 mins*

I know this storyline isn't the most popular among fans but I'm not going to be too extreme in changing the card. I think a shortish Falls Count Anywhere could be a decent match between the two. You can have four memorable spots under this card, including Shane's traditional elbow drop to Braun the announcers table, Shane's coast-to-coast to Braun with the trash can, have Shane jump from atop of the pirate ship stage set that I assume they will have and have Braun do a running powerslam to Shane off the stage set onto the stadium floor possibly onto tables etc then getting the pin. Could be somewhat decent as long as it doesn't drag on too long.

*WWE Intercontinental Championship*
Big E(c) vs Apollo Crews
*Winner: Big E
Time: 7 mins*

I would keep this the same, although the only difference here is I would not have had this match take place as Fastlane previously as I'm not too keen on rematches at Wrestlemania with special exceptions. I think a 7 minute long match should be enough to be an alright match between the two and can act as another decent break to cool down the fans for the next match coming up.

*No Holds Barred*
Triple H vs AJ Styles with Omos
*Winner: AJ Styles
Time: 24 mins*

This is a match I think would have been great to have at this WM. I know people think HHH is past his prime but I'm intrigued to see how HHH and Styles would do in a match together. Story wise I would have Styles rant about not having a WWE Title shot at Wrestlemania despite being the best wrestler in the world and demanding Adam Pierce weekly for a top match. After Pierce rejecting Styles week after week, Styles and Omos takes out Pierce and is now injured kayfabe. This results in Vince McMahon and Triple H stepping in to cover for Pierce, the former reiterating to Styles he needs to do more to earn a WWE Title shot. Styles and Omos then takes out Vince who is also now injured kayfabe. In comes Triple H who wants revenge for Vince and Authority, which sets up HHH/Styles in a No Holds Barred match for Wrestlemania. A cool spot during the match I would have would be Styles attempting a phenomenal forearm but Triple H counters it by using his signature sledgehammer smashing it in the face of Styles. The match itself would be won by Styles, which might seem unrealistic given HHH's ego but obviously there would be some interference throughout the match from Omos and Styles would probaby use sneaky heel tactics during the match too.

*Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal
Winner: Cesaro last eliminating Shinsuke Nakamura
Time: 8 mins*

Another cooler match. Usually this would be on the preshow but I have no matches on any of the preshows this Wrestlemania and instead use the battle royals and tag title matches as coolers in between the main matches. I give Cesaro the victory here because sadly I sacrificed Rollins/Cesaro for Rollins/Bryan. My preference would have been to have Cesaro/Nakamura but didn't want more than 9 matches per night so as a way to make up for it I have Cesaro and Nakamura as the final two in this match and give them a decent two minutes of time before Cesaro eliminates Nakamura for the win. After winning Cesaro celebrates and is awarded the trophy by Hogan and Titus. Post Wrestlemania this can lead to a feud between Cesaro and Nakamura to keep them busy.

*Smackdown Women's Championship*
Sasha Banks(c) vs Bianca Belair
*Winner: Bianca Belair
Time: 19 mins*

I pretty much leave this as it is although I would like their to be more heat in the rivalry. Bianca gets the win here to help establish her as a new top talent in the female division. While Sasha fans want her to have a Wrestlemania moment, I feel she doesn't need it and can wait another day such as next year.

*Tag Team Match*
The Miz and John Morrison vs Bad Bunny and Damien Priest
*Winner: Bad Bunny and Damien Priest
Time: 6 mins*

I leave this on the card as I'm not going to be too extreme with card changes. Plus this also acts as a cooler between the two main events of the evening. Bunny and Priest get their victory which should hopefully help Priest get a nice kickstart to his main roster career on RAW which a loss to Miz and Morrison certainly wouldn't do. Post WM Bad Bunny leaves and goes back to music and we all move on with our lives for better or worse.

*Main Event: Triple Threat for the WWE Championship*
Bobby Lashley(c) with MVP vs Brock Lesnar with Paul Heyman vs Drew McIntyre
*Winner: Drew McIntyre
Time: 15 mins*

I have nothing much against Lashley/McIntyre as a singles main event but I do feel there is something missing from the match. I add Brock Lesnar as I feel this would add some more star power but also as I think the three would have good chemistry to work as a three way. I also think it could be a good way to set and build towards a singles match between Lashley and Lesnar which some have been wanting for a while, perhaps this here could set it up for Summerslam. McIntyre wins back the WWE Title here as I think that's WWE's plan and has been all along and I'm personally okay with it although I suspect many others will be raging over this.


*NIGHT TWO

Opening Match: Ladder Match for the WWE United States Championship*
Riddle(c) vs Keith Lee vs Sheamus vs Jeff Hardy vs Mustafa Ali vs Ricochet
*Winner: Riddle
Time: 9 mins*

Feels weird to have a Wrestlemania this day and age without a multi-men ladder match of some sort whether its for the US/IC or Tag Team Titles. Nothing against Riddle/Sheamus but I thought a six men ladder match between the six competitors could make for a decent ladder match on the show and it also gives something for Jeff Hardy who is noticably absent this Wrestlemania.

*Women's Tag Team Championship*
Nia Jax and Shayna Baszler(c) vs Lana and Naomi
*Winner: Lana and Naomi
Time: 4 mins*

Lana and Naomi isn't my first choice of team to dethrone but it seems to make sense storywise and its what I think WWE wants to do. Having Lana pin either Jax or Baszler can also act as a trigger to break up the team down the line and start their feud which I think seeds will be planted for this Wrestlemania regardless of who wins.

*Singles*
Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn
*Winner: Kevin Owens
Time: 15 mins*

I leave this the same pretty much, although it might have been better if booked earlier to allow more build. I think the two will go out the park and can have a good 15 minute match. Could also have cool moments like Zayn doing his springboard tornado ddt through the ring post and even recreating their iconic ladder spot here while the ref is out. I give Owens the win here but I wouldn't necessary have it al end here. Owens did say he wanted to have a spot jumping off the stadium's pirate ship in Buccaneers Cove and think this could be done later on in the show where Zayn annoys Owens in his locker room filming another documentary on a conspiracy on why he lost, which leads to a brawl all the out to Buccaneers Cove. Zayn runs up the pirate ship with Owens chasing after him. Once there they brawl some more and Owens gets Zayn in position for a powerbomb off the pirate ship on to tables on the floor.

*Singles*
Goldberg vs King Corbin
*Winner: Goldberg
Time: 2 mins*

I didn't want night two to have only 8 matches while night one had 9 matches, so I decided to add a random Goldberg match here. Since Goldberg is contracted to 2 or 3 matches per year in a deal with WWE I thought I'd might as well cash one in for Wrestlemania. Corbin has been picked as his opponent as everyone likes to boo Corbin out of the arena and off their screens, and thus will be happy to cheer and welcome Goldberg into the stadium after Corbin makes his entrance. This I think can act as a nice 2 minute cooler match while allowing the fans to go crazy for Goldberg chants during his entrance. Corbin is squashed in 2 minutes as you would expect here.

*RAW Women's Championship*
Asuka(c) vs Rhea Ripley
*Winner: Rhea Ripley
Time: 17 mins*

I leave this much the same although would probably start the build for it maybe a little earlier. I give Rhea the win here to make up for last year, as well as to have a new champion as Asuka has been champion for god knows how long now so a new champion would be a breath of fresh air.

*Fatal 4 Way for the Smackdown Tag Team Championship*
Dolph Ziggler and Robert Roode(c) vs Rey and Dominik Mysterio vs The Street Profits vs The Alpha Academy
*Winner: Rey and Dominik Mysterio
Time: 9 mins*

Another cooler match here but with extra time. This match I think could be pretty decent for a four way tag and would rather this had made the actual WM card instead of the women's turmoil, which you could easily just have merged with the Women's Title match itself. Rey and Dominik get the win here to have a nice father-son moment and to get the titles off Ziggler and Roode.

*Hell in a Cell*
Randy Orton vs The Fiend with Alexa Bliss
*Winner: The Fiend
Time: 24 mins*

There's a few issues I have with this feud. First is that I don't think The Fiend should have came back at Fastlane, he should have made his first appearance back at Wrestlemania to add mystic to what The Fiend would look like once back in a WWE ring kind of like The Undertaker back at WM20. Also I feel this match needs a gimmick for it than a regular singles match, which is hard to top considering The Fiend was "burned alive". So I have the two fight inside Hell in a Cell. I personally don't want any cinematic matches taking place at the show. I don't mind having them for shows without fans but as this is the first event with fans in over a year you should make the most of them and a cinematic match would not do that, Hell in a Cell I think has potential to be a good way to end the feud. THe match would end with Fiend giving Orton a sister Abigail on top of the Cell then getting the pin. After, Alexa Bliss who is also on top of the Cell gives Fiend a bodybag which he puts Orton inside. He zips it up and carries the bag with Orton on his shoulder. Fiend and Bliss then point up towards the sky/overhead ceiling which then sees the Cell structure being raised, with Fiend, Bliss and Orton still on top, disappearing for the rest of the night.

*Wrestlemania Women's Battle Royal
Winner: Bayley eliminating Billie Kay
Time: 8 mins*

Another cooler match in between the main events of the night. As there's no matches on the preshow I thought I would make the women's battle royal be the cooler match in between the main events. Bayley, Carmella and Billie Kay are the final three. Bayley hides in a corner while Carmella and Kay fight it out. Kay eliminates Carmella by surprise and thinks she's won the match, but has forgotten about Bayley in the corner. Bayley then sneaks up on Kay and throws her over the ropes to steal the victory. Bayley then celebrates in heel Bayley fashion as she is presented the trophy from Hogan and Titus, then steals a mic to give a typical Bayley promo.

*Main Event: Universal Championship*
Roman Reigns(c) with Paul Heyman and Jey Uso vs Edge
*Winner: Roman Reigns
Time: 18 mins*

While some like the triple threat I personally preferred the singles match between Reigns and Edge, although would have liked to have seen the build have more heat and tension. I think a singles here would have been more marketable too such as the spear vs spear element which would have ben intriguing. I give Reigns the victory here although there would be some assistance from Uso to help Reigns secure the victory. Having Edge lose would not just put Reigns over but also allow him to step back, or if he's keen to continue build seeds to a heel turn possibly after a feud with Rollins, where he could feud with Daniel Bryan into Summerslam.


----------



## #1Hulk-A-Maniac

I'm going to go all the way back to Starrcade 1999 and rebook the crap that was Vince Russo's biggest WCW event of the year.

*Match One: WCW Cruiserweight Championship - Evan Karagias (c) w. Madusa vs. Chavo Guerrero*
Madusa would stay in Karagias' corner until after this match. After months of putting the division down, Chavo Guerrero would fight for the right to elevate the division to where it once was in the name of those who built it; Rey Mysterio, Eddie Guerrero, Billy Kidman, Jushin Thunder Liger, and himself. Chavo calls Karagias an embarrassment to the cruiserweight division and wants to end his reign as champion at Starrcade. 
This would be the opening contest and would light up the audience like the Cruiserweight division is meant to do. Madusa would attempt to help Evan, but her distraction would allow Chavo to get the upperhand and nail Karagias with the low blow. Chavo hits a frog splash from the top and picks up the win. *Chavo Wins.

Match Two: Mamalukes (Johnny the Bull and Big Vito) vs. Disqo Inferno and Lash Leroux*
This match stays the same. There is a decent build with the introduction of the Mamalukes with Tony Mamaluke coming in and going after Disqo Inferno. This would be the Mamalukes debut match after weeks of build on Television, and the Mamalukes would pick up the victory. *Mamalukes Win.

Match Three: Bunkhouse Brawl - Dustin Rhodes vs. Jeff Jarrett *
This contest has been building up since November, with Jeff Jarrett and Creative Control trying to take out the second generation talent including Curt Hennig. Rhodes had enough, and after several guitar shots to the head at the hands of Jarrett, Dustin put his career on the line in this contest. The brawl happens all over the arena, and ends up with both the Chosen One and the Natural One in a pool of blood. Creative Control attempt to get involved, but Curt Hennig comes to the aid of Rhodes, taking both Ron and Don out with a pipe. Rhodes is able to put Jarrett out through a table off the ramp way and cover him for the 1...2...3. *Dustin Rhodes Wins. 

Match Four: WCW World Tag Team Championship - The Varsity Club (Mike Rotunda and Rick Steiner) (c) vs. The Revolution (Dean Malenko and Perry Saturn) w. Ric Flair *
After splitting from Shane Douglas and Asya, the Revolution find themselves realigned with Ric Flair and Chris Benoit. This is their first big opportunity to get a championship win in months, and both Dean and Saturn pull out all the stops to do so. Shane Douglas attempts to get involved, but Ric Flair meets him halfway up the ramp and the two brawl to the back in anticipation of their match later on. Saturn gets the Rings of Saturn on Rotunda and forces him to tap. *The Revolution Win. 

Match Five: Diamond Dallas Page vs. Buff Bagwell*
DDP has been paranoid that Bagwell has been attempt to steal Kimberly away from him, leading to the two having a number of backstage brawls over the last few weeks on Nitro. Kimberly has even been seen hanging out in Buff's locker room, and escorting him to the ring on occasion. This match is brawl between the two men, with Kimberly taking a neutral position. Throughout the contest, Kim shows concern for Bagwell, which sends DDP into a rage. Page throws Bagwell to the outside and goes out after him. DDP grabs a chair and goes to deck Buff, but inadvertently hits his own wife be accident, leading to Bagwell checking on Kim, and DDP remaining irate. Page destroys Bagwell with a Diamond Cutter on the floor, leading to both men being counted out. *Double Count Out.

Match Six: Triple Threat - WCW United States Championship - Eddie Guerrero vs. Booker T vs. Curt Hennig*
After Scott Hall vacates the US Title, a triple threat contest is set up for tonight's show with all three men winning their shot in a qualifying match on Thunder. Prior to the match starting, Curt Hennig is shown taken out backstage. He is unable to compete and many believe that it is due to Jeff Jarrett and Creative Control. This match is left as a one-on-one match between Eddie and Booker. The two put on one of the best matches of the night with both men getting close to capturing the title. Booker T goes for the Bookend, but Guerrero counters with the three amigos. In the end Guerrero rolls Booker up with a small package to pick up the win. *Eddie Wins. 

Match Seven: Sting vs. The Total Package Lex Luger w. Elizabeth*
After months of being manipulated by his best friend, Sting realizes that Lex Luger was working him over in an attempt to control the Icon. Sting realized this after Luger tried to take his spot in the World Title Tournament, and then cost him his semi-final match at Mayhem. Elizabeth has been helping Luger destroy Sting on television for weeks, leading up the the Icon wanting this match. The Stinger takes full control of the match and beats the holy hell out of Luger for most of the match. Sting keeps hitting his signature moves on Luger and going for a pin, but then pulls the shoulders off the canvas. He wants to inflict more punishment on his former friend. Luger is about to tap out to the Scorpion Death Lock when Sting is nailed from behind by a steel chair at the hands of the returning Big Poppa Pump. Steiner causes much pain to the Icon as he continues cracking the steel chair across the back of the Icon before attacking the ribcage. Luger gets Sting up in the torture rack to add insult to injury. The Total Package and Big Poppa Pump form an alliance as Sting is taken out of the building on a stretcher. *Sting Wins via DQ.

Match Eight: Steel Cage Match - Ric Flair vs. Shane Douglas *
This grudge match has a long standing feud with The Franchise openly hating on Ric Flair, and wanting to destroy him upon entering WCW. Flair claims that Douglas stole his horsemen out from under him, but the Man is back and taking back everything the belongs to him. This grudge match could only be settled inside the steel cage. It's not too long before Flair is busted wide open at the hands of the Franchise, but that doesn't stop the dirtiest player in the game from battling back. Flair beats the living hell out of Douglas, leading the him also being busted open. Douglas tries several times to escape, but Flair will have none of it and insists on this match ending inside the ring. Flair rakes Douglas' face against the steel before dropping him to the canvas. The Franchise calls for backup, leading to Jarrett and Creative Control to come down to help him. Jarrett passes Douglas the guitar, who cracks it across the skull of Flair. Shane is about to escape once again when he is stopped by Dean Malenko, Perry Saturn, and Eddie Guerrero who take out all of the others outside the cage. Flair hits a low blow on the Franchise before cracking his leg several times against the cage. Flair ends up ending the war and putting and end to the Franchise. *Ric Flair Wins.

Match Nine: Bill Goldberg vs. Kevin Nash*
In a rematch from last year's show. Goldberg looks for revenge after Nash cost him his number 1 contender's match with Chris Benoit. Goldberg makes short work of Big Sexy, destroying him with several devastating spears before dropping him with the Jackhammer. Goldberg finally gets his win back over Big Sexy. *Goldberg Wins. 

Main Event: No DQ Match - WCW World Heavyweight Championship - Bret Hart (c) vs. Chris Benoit*
Chris Benoit got screwed out of his World Title Match at Mayhem by a jealous Shane Douglas, leading to him and fellow Revolution mates turning their back on him and seemingly aligning with Ric Flair. Hart opened up and allowed both Benoit and Goldberg to fight over the the Number 1 Contender's spot, before aligning himself with Hall and Nash. For this contest both men put it all on the line in what is probably the biggest match of a hard 1999. Months prior the two wrestled in a Owen Hart tribute match on Nitro before their Mayhem encounter. This clash would be a no DQ match for the World Title. The two men would go the distance, fighting for over 30 minutes in a grueling contest. Benoit seems like the underdog against the veteran, but several times the Crippler almost defeats Hart. When the match gets to the outside, a beat up Kevin Nash comes down to get in Benoit's way, but the Crippler is having none of that. Surprisingly the person to come to Benoit's aid is none other then US Champion, Eddie Guerrero. Guerrero keeps Nash at bay, allowing for Benoit and Hart to continue their fight in the ring. When the ref is knocked down, Nash attempts to get involved, but Guerrero fights him out of the ring, nailing him with the US Title. Guerrero throws the belt to Benoit who cracks it across the skull of Bret Hart. Benoit wakes up the referee and then slaps the Crossface on Bret. the champ is unresponsive, and the match is over. *Benoit Wins.*

Following the match, Benoit is joined by Malenko, Saturn, Eddie, and Ric Flair. The five men celebrate in the ring and Flair announces the horsemen are back. Benoit stops Flair and says the Horsemen are dead. Shocked, Flair looks around and realizes he's trapped. Benoit announces that tonight the New Blood has risen, and has taken everything away from WCW and the old timers. The Horsemen are dead, the Revolution is over, and the NWO is no more. 2000 is the beginning of the NEW BLOOD of WCW. They all attack Ric Flair with Benoit cracking the belt over Flair's skulls, busting him back open. The show ends with Benoit taking Flair's blood and smearing it over his new belt.

*Aftermath...*
- Benoit, Malenko, Saturn, and Guerrero would have a lengthy reign on top as the New Blood of WCW with all the gold around their waist. This would prevent them from leaving a month later and going to WWF.
-We'd learn that it wasn't Creative Control who took out Hennig, but the New Blood. 
-Jarrett, Ron, Don, and Shane Douglas would align together as Creative Control while Hall, Nash, Hart, Luger, and Steiner would reform NWO 2000. 
-Flair would seek help from Dustin Rhodes and Curt Hennig to go up against the New Blood, but with the odds stacked against him, he would bring back Hulk Hogan and Sting. They would create the Main Event Mafia to compete with the New Blood, Creative Control and NWO 2000.
-The Cruiserweight Division would refocus with Chavo leading the division against Rey Mysterio, Billy Kidman, Evan Karagias, and the up and comers Shane Helms and Shannon Moore.
-DDP would continue his feud with Buff Bagwell, culminating in a Last Man Standing Match at Superbrawl. Kimberly would turn on Page and join Bagwell. Buff would win the feud. 
-After running through all of the old-timers in the Main Event Mafia and the NWO 2000, The New Blood would eventually be taken out. Scott Steiner would be established as the anti-hero of WCW and would go on a winning streak leading to him winning the World belt at Halloween Havoc 2000. Malenko/Saturn would trade the belts back and forth between Rhodes/Hennig and Harlem Heat before losing them to the debuting Palumbo and O'Haire. Guerrero would lose the US Title to Booker T.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Wrestlemania 13 - Using basically the same wrestlers give or take.

*4 Team vacant tag team title Gauntlet match:*
Doug Furnas & Phil LaFon come in as number one and go all the way to defeat The Headbangers & The Godwinns & Bulldog & Owen (c)

Hunter Hearst Helmsley w/ Chyna def. Goldust w/ Marlena

*Intercontinental Championship*
Psycho Sid defeats Rocky Maivia to become the new IC champ

*No Holds barred match*
Mankind defeats Vader w/Paul Bearer

*Submission Match*
Bret "Hit Man" Hart def. Stone Cold (Ken Shamrock was special guest referee) 

*Chicago Street Fight*
Ahmed Johnson & Legion of Doom def. Nation of Domination 

*WWE Championship Main Event*
The Undertaker def. Shawn Michaels to become the new WWF champ.


----------



## baddass 6969

I am also doing Wrestlemania 37. Keeping the two night event, also keeping all of the Hall Of Famers. 
Adding a little bit and subtracting a little bit though. 

I'm doing two separate guest hosts. Bayley is guest host of the first night, and Hogan/Titus are guest hosts of second night. Without further adu here's my card. I am also doing no Kick off matches.

*Wrestlemania Night One *

_Host - Bayely _​_U.S. Title _
Ladder Match 
Riddle vs Lashley vs Cedric Alexander vs Shelton Benjamin vs Elias vs Braun Strowman 

Bad Bunny/Damian Priest vs Miz/Morrision

Womens Tag Titles 
_ Six Pack Challenge _
Nia Jax/Shayna vs Lana/Naomi vs Riot Squad vs Fortunate Daughters vs vs Billie Kay/Carmella vs Dana Brooke/Mandy Rose 

Hall of Fame Segment 

*Last Man Standing *
Sheamus vs Drew McIntyre 

*Raw Tag Titles *
New Day vs A.J. Styles/Omos 

*W.W.E. Title *
_Hell In A Cell _
Randy Orton vs Fiend

Smackdown Womens Title 
Biancia Belair vs Sasha Banks * During match when both are down Bayley comes out and inserts herself into match. Bot Sasha still gets pinned by Belair 


*Night Two *
_Hosts 
Hulk Hogan/Titus O'Niel _​ *Smackdown Tag Titles*
_Fatal Four Way 
_Alpha Acedemy vs Dirty Dawgs vs Street Profits vs The Mysterios * Jimmy Uso returns as a heel with his brother, and they run down leads to 
Andre The Giant Memorial Battle Royal 

Kevin Owens vs Samy Zayn 

*I.C. Title *
Big E. vs Apollo

*Falls Count Anywhere *
Seth Rollins vs Cesaro 

Hall of Fame 

*Raw Womens Title *
Rhea Ripley vs Asuka 

*Universal Title *
_Triple Threat _
Roman Reigns vs Edge vs Daniel Bryan 








​


----------



## Deathiscoming

Armageddon 2000:-Extreme Rules night

1)Ladder match- Eddie Guerrero and Dean Malenko vs Hardy's with a Briefcase hanging. If Dean Malenko or Eddie win, Dean Malenko goes on a date with Lita(or spends a night with Lita). 

2)Winner Take all Submission match for the European and IC Title- William Regal vs Chris Benoit

3)Five man elimination tag match. 

Right to Censor and Perry Saturn vs Hardcore holly, Chyna, Billy gunn, Road dogg, and K-kwik

4)Tables elimination match for the tag team titles
The dudleys vs Edge and Christian

5)Last man standing match- Kane vs Chris Jericho

Triple main event:-

6)Samoan Strap match. The Rock vs Rikishi

7)Two out of three falls for the WWF Title- The Undertaker vs Kurt Angle

8)Hell in a Cell match- Triple H vs Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## baddass 6969

Well since they just Royally fucked up a simple card, I'm going to do what I feel H.I.A.C. 2021 should be. 

Kickoff​
Street Profits vs Alpha Academy 

Main Show ​Well, since the formula is usually open, and end with a H.I.A.C.
Raw Womens Title 
H.I.A.C. 
Rhea Ripley vs Charlotte 

Fatal Four Way I.C. 
Elimination Match 
Kevin Owens vs Samy Zayn vs Big E. vs Apollo 

Nia Jax banned from ringside 
Alexa Bliss vs Shayna Baszler 

2/3 falls match 
Smackdown Tag Titles 
Uso's vs Mysterios 

Raw Tag Titles 
Viking Raiders vs A.J. Styles/Almos

Smackdown Womens Title 
Bayley vs Biancia Belair 

Last Man Standing 
W.W.E. Title 
Bobby Lashley vs Drew Mcintyre 

H.I.A.C. NO 1. Contenders for Universal Title 
Seth Rollins vs Cesaro


----------



## baddass 6969

Well since they just Royally fucked up a simple card, I'm going to do what I feel H.I.A.C. 2021 should be. 

Kickoff​
Street Profits vs Alpha Academy 

Main Show ​Well, since the formula is usually open, and end with a H.I.A.C.
Raw Womens Title 
H.I.A.C. 
Rhea Ripley vs Charlotte 

Fatal Four Way I.C. 
Elimination Match 
Kevin Owens vs Samy Zayn vs Big E. vs Apollo 

Nia Jax banned from ringside 
Alexa Bliss vs Shayna Baszler 

2/3 falls match 
Smackdown Tag Titles 
Uso's vs Mysterios 

Raw Tag Titles 
Viking Raiders vs A.J. Styles/

Smackdown Womens Title 
Bayley vs Biancia Belair 

Last Man Standing 
W.W.E. Title 
Bobby Lashley vs Drew Mcintyre 

H.I.A.C. NO 1. Contenders for Universal Title 
Seth Rollins vs Cesaro


----------



## Old School Icons

The King of The Ring tournament 1999 (including PPV)

1st Round (TV events on RAW/HEAT weeks prior)

Jeff Jarrett w Debra defeated. Al Snow
Billy Gunn def. The Godfather
X-Pac def. Val Venis
Chyna w Triple H def. The Road Dogg
Mankind def. Gangrel
The Big Show def. Viscera
Kane def. D'Lo Brown
Ken Shamrock def. Hardcore Holly

KOTR Pay Per View

Quarter Finals
Jeff Jarrett w Debra def. Billy Gunn
X-Pac w The Road Dogg def. Chyna w Triple H
The Big Show def. Mankind
Kane def. Ken Shamrock

Semi Finals
X-Pac def. Jeff Jarrett w Debra
The Big Show def. Kane

Final
The Big Show def. X-Pac


----------



## JohnMena

Wrestlemania 9

Shawn Michaels def. tatanka IC title
Steiner's def. Headshrinkers tag team titles
Crush def. Rick Martel
Razor Ramon def. Mr Perfect
Undertaker def. Hogan 
Bret def. Yokozuna


----------



## Deathiscoming

Wrestlemania XX where it all begins again:-

The theme of the show would be to revisit old feuds or unresolved feuds, or somehow revisit history and every match on the card would represent that. For example Taker facing Kane goes back to 1997. Shawn vs Triple H goes back to 1996-1997. Benoit vs Eddie , and so on. 

1)The Rock vs Brock II(The rock tries to resolve his previous failure) 

2)Chris Jericho vs Goldberg(if Goldberg loses, he must quit the WWE.)

3)WWE title triple threat elimination match

Kurt Angle vs Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero(c)

4)World heavyweight championship 

Shawn Michaels vs Triple H(c)

5)Kane vs The Undertaker

6)Randy Orton, Ric Flair and Batista vs Mick Foley and the Dudleys(Orton and Foley reignite their feud, Batista faces Devon again, etc) 

7)John Cena vs Big Show for the US title

8)Booker T and Rob Van Dam vs Charlie Haas and Shelton Benjamin- Extreme Rules

9)Cruiserweight Open

10)Christian vs Edge(returning Edge)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Backlash 2007 (RAW Exclusive)

3 Way Tag Team for the World tag team Championship
The Hardy Boyz def. Cade & Murdoch, Carlito & Flair (12:00)

Women's Championship
Melina (c) def. Mickie James (8:00)

Umaga def. Santino Marella (non-title) (2:00)

ECW Championship
Bobby Lashley (c) def. Vince McMahon (w/ Shane McMahon) (4:00)

Edge def. Randy Orton (15:00)

WWE Championship
John Cena (c) def. Shawn Michaels (01:09:00)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan

Extreme Rules 2010

*IC Championship*
Christian def. Drew McIntyre

*Tag Team Championship*
Hart Dynasty def. ShowMiz

*Women's Championship*
Beth Phoenix def. Michelle McCool

*Hair vs Hair match*
CM Punk def. Rey Mysterio

*World Heavyweight Champions No DQ Triple Threat*
Jack Swagger def. Edge, Chris Jericho

*WWE Championship Last Man Standing match*
John Cena def. Batista

*Loser Retires Street fight*
Sheamus def. Triple H


----------



## baddass 6969

I'm doing two Wrestlemania's , first off is Wrestlemania 33. Now this Wrestlemania I hated, I thought it sucked from matches to surprises to Cena getting his 17'th victory earlier in the year, to not defending the title and losing it at Elimination Chamber. Now their was some thing I liked, such as the Hardy's return, Lesnar finally defeating Goldberg, and last but not least Stephanie going through the table. So without a further adu heres my card. 

*Kickoff *​*Smackdown Tag Titles *
Usos vs American Alpha

Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal 
Winner Aires 

*Main Card *​*I.C. Title *
Dean Ambrose vs Baron Corbin

*Raw Tag Titles Fatal Four Way 
Ladder Match *
The returning Hardy's vs The Bar cs Enzo/Big Cass vs Good Brothers

A.J. Styles vs Shane McMahon 

*Raw Womens Title *
_Fatal Four Way Elimination_
Charlotte Flair vs Nia Jax vs Bayley vs Sasha Banks 

*Intergender Match 
John Cena/Nikke Bella vs Miz/Maryesse *

Randy Orton/ Bray Wyatt/Luke Harper vs New Day 

No Holds Barred 
Triple H. vs Seth Rollins 

*Universal Title *
_Triple Threat _
Finn Balor ( R.R. winner) vs Chris Jericho vs Kevin Owens 

*Smackdown Womens Title*
_ Six Pack Challenge 
Naomi vs Alexa Bliss vs Becky Lynch vs Mickie James vs Carmella vs Natalya _


W.W.E. Title 
Goldberg vs Brock Lesnar 

Roman Reigns vs Undertaker


----------



## leobeast

*Wrestlemania XV

World Wrestling Federation Championship No Holds Barred:*
The Rock (c) vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin

*Hell In A Cell:*
The Undertaker vs. Kane

Mankind vs. Triple H

*WWF Intercontinental Championship Fatal 4-Way:*
Val Venis (c) vs. Badd Ass Billy Gunn vs. Goldust vs. Ken Shamrock

*WWF European Championship:*
X-Pac (c) vs. Big Show

*WWF Tag Team Championship:*
Jeff Jarrett & Owen Hart (c) vs. The Brood (Edge & Christian)

*WWF Hardcore Championship Triple Threat:*
Road Dogg (c) vs. Al Snow vs. Hardcore Holly

*8-Person Tag:*
The Ministry Of Darkness (Bradshaw, Farooq, Mideon, Viscera) vs. The Corporation (Shane McMahon, The Big Boss Man, Test, Chyna)

*WWF Women's Championship:*
Sable (c) vs. Ivory


----------



## baddass 6969

I'm redoing Wrestlemania this year, because I wasn't really a fan of much of that they did. 
First off, I'm readding the Womens and the Men's Battle Royals to the Kickoff shows. I am also adding both mid card titles. Third I am making Stone Cold the guest host. So without any further adu here ya go. 

Saturday Night 
Kickoff ​Mens Battle Royal

24/7 Title 
R. Truth vs Akira Tozwa 
Main Card ​_*Smackdown Tag Titles*
2/3 Falls _
Uso's vs Viking Raiders 

*U.S. Title*
_Triple Threat _
Finn Balor vs Austin Theory vs Damian Priest 

Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins

Ridge Holland / Butch vs New Day 

Bobby Lashley vs Omos 

*Smackdown Womens Title *
Ronda Rousey vs Charlotte Flair 

Stone Cold vs Kevin Owens 

Night 2 
Sunday 
Kickoff​Andre the Giant Battle Royal

24/7 Title 
R Truth vs Drew Gulak 

Main Show ​
*I.C. Title *
_Ladder Match _
Samy Zayn vs Shinsuke Nakamaura vs Drew Mcintyre vs Happy Corbin vs Sheamus vs Richochet vs Jinder Mahal 

*Womens Tag Titles*
_Fatal Four Way _
Sonya Deville/Shayna Baszler vs Naomi/Cameron vs Sasha Banks/Bayley vs Carmella/Queen Zelinia 

*Hall of Fame 
Raw Womens Title *
Biancia Belair vs Becky Lynch 

*Raw Tag Titles *
_Triple Threat _
R.K. Bro vs Alpha Academy vs Street Profits 

Edge vs A.J. Styles 

*Unification Title Match *
Brock LEsnar vs Roman Reigns


----------

